# Inconceivable and beyond :-)



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone, I have been around for a couple of years but back after a long hiatus to sort my life and head out. I have a journal that anyone can jump in on view (and stalk away) to get a snapshot of our story thus far. We have been TTC for 11 years and after much heartache yesterday I had ET following an egg donor cycle. Now the TWW begins.. I am part of a closed group on facebook and something that has always helped me are the successes much more than anything and everyone sharing their experiences. There are just not many assisted conceptions :wacko:

Would love to hear where everyone is at in what is a delicate journey, whether it be in limbo, just starting out, WTT and even those who are now holding bubs. 

Look forward to talking to you all :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Lorna, sounds very similar to our journey, although we haven't been ttc for as long. I wish you congrats for being pupo. When is your test date? Fx for you!!


As for me, I was diagnosed with DOR in 2012 and been through 2 fresh failed DE IVF's along with a failed FET. I discovered I also have severe immune problems and have undergone treatment before my last DE IVF to help but it didn't :nope:
I have AntiPhospholipid Antibodies, Thrombophelia (clotting), and irregular LAD scores. To combat the immune a I tried Humira, LIT's x 2 plus 1 with the DE lady, IVIg, prednisone, Lovenox (Clexane for those in Europe), baby aspirin, and an anti-inflammatory diet. I went to a nauropathic doc and did blood testing to figure out which foods cause me inflammation. 

Still without a single baby. And my dream family is at least 3-4 kids big.

Next attempt will be with a surrogate and donor egg IVF again in April 2015. We were going to sign up for adoption at Christmas but a good friend came forward to offer us surrogacy. I'm really hoping it all goes smoothly!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi 2have, wow you have been through much already. this journey can really suck and sometimes I don't think we are asking for too much :nope:. I hope next year is your year and how wonderful your friend has offered to be a surro. I am due to test next Wednesday a few long days ahead but hopefully it is our time at last.

Look forward to getting to know you more and following your journey :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Lorna, congrats on being pupo :happydance: Keeping everything crossed for you after all this time. 

I did DE ivf after I started ttc in my 40s. I had one mc then decided that DE was my best option. I Was very lucky in that it worked first time and I now have my bub. 

Hi 2have :winkwink: :wave:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bf! thx for taking the time to still check in here,lovely to read you


----------



## crystal443

I'm here!!!! &#128540; 

Hi Lorna, I've been trying a long long time too. I've just turned 40 and have an 18dd and 16 DS, after my son I could not conceive again so we went years trying with no success. We tried IVF for 3 cycles and had no eggs fertilise and found out I had very low AMH. Was devestated but got pregnant and miscarries 5 times after IVf so I guess I had some fertility.
Thought egg quality was my worst problem so went to South Africa and again BFN, was so frustrated at that point but knew something was off. Found an RI doctor herenin Aus and low and behold I had immune issues. Did my second cycle in Zlin Czech Republic with donor eggs and a light immune protocol and had a chemical :( This time my Reproductive Immunologist brought out the good drugs, we went to Reprofit in Brno Czech Republic had two blasts transferred and found out last week I'm having twins!!! I am still worried about immune issues and how this pregnancy will go but am so pleased to have gotten this far:)

Hey BF and 2have &#128536;


----------



## jooba85

Hello LornaMJ! (and hello to my beautiful friends also on this thread!)

Lovely to meet you! Lovely too to have another representative from the Southern Hemisphere!!! I'm curious, and hope you don't mind me asking - how did you go about your DE cycle? How does it all work in NZ? Did you travel overseas or are there more options for local donors?

Crystal and I are Aussies. As you may know, there are basically no altruistic donors in Australia, so either you need to know someone who will donate or you need to head overseas. I'm one of the former. 29 years old, diagnosed with ovarian failure secondary to chemotherapy for Hodgkins lymphoma (diagnosed when I was 26). I celebrated my 2-year remission mark in August this year with a fresh single DE transfer. I have a wonderfully generous lifelong friend who offered to donate. Thankfully our first cycle was successful, and I am now expecting my first bub in April next year. It's definitely a tough road, but well worth the effort.

Hoping it's a first time BFP for you, beautiful! :thumb up:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone

xo


----------



## crystal443

Hi Jooba!!!!! &#128523;


----------



## jooba85

crystal443 said:


> Hi Jooba!!!!! &#128523;

:hi: :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies <3


----------



## Garnet

I'm here! Inconceivable and beyond is me! I had 5 natural MCs and 1 DE MC! Here to cheer for everyone unless I can convince the hubby for another round! 

Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## sienna

Hi Lorna congratulations on being PUPO :)

we've been trying to conceive for over five years now, I have old eggs & my DH has motility problems. We've now finally ready to go down the donor egg route and I go to Serum in December for my transfer :)


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone, great to meet you all :happydance:

Wow we are all on different parts of this long journey. 

Jooba and Crystal hi from downunder :winkwink: Jooba huge congrats always love hearing a positive outcome that is fantastic news. I have to say NZ is not much different from Aussie, you can either wait for a clinic recruited donor which can take up to three years as there are not many out there or go 'hunting' for one. I created a facebook profile which was anonymous asking for a wonderful person to be our ED, at first we received lots of response but that all soon dried up. Then when I signed up to Egg Donors Australia and NZ on facebook there was a wonderful lady on there looking to find another couple to donate to so I approached and well here I am PUPO. She is such a gorgeous person we feel so lucky and praying this works.

I have said we tried for 11 years with 2 m/c and an ectopic along the way. This time last year we had 2 cycles of IVF both producing only cumulus cells and no eggs..that is when our FS said we need an ED. I was also told at this stage I had a low AMH however I have since had it retested and it was more than normal :wacko:

Anyway enough babbling welcome aboard ladies, look forward to following your stories :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Good morning lovely ladies :) since we've all had cycles just wondering what your clinics recommended for stopping progrsterone? 
My Reproductive Immunologist suggests starting to ween at 12 weeks with being off at 16 weeks, this makes me a little uneasy because my placentas should be making all the progesterone by then. I agree with previous losses I should ween but 16 weeks seems excessive... Any thoughts or ideas?

Lorna, when is your test day? Very exciting!!


----------



## crystal443

Hi sienna!!! :)


----------



## LornaMJ

I do my BT next Wednesday and I will resist temptation to POAS!!

I have been told that I will stop the all the progesterone tablets and pesseries on week 12. There was no mention of weaning!


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal I think the concern is with not having enough. Are twins smaller / delayed growth than singleton? If you come off too soon and they aren't making enough that would be worrisome. 

Lorna, I've never been told to come off all at once. I've been told to half the dose of everything (estrogen & progesterone) between 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Garnet

Yes in my natural pregnancy 12 weeks and my DE cycle 12 weeks too! Was worried so I weened off it slowly!

Some clinics check progesterone level in the first trimester and some even early second!


----------



## crystal443

Oh ok interesting, 2Have this was for a singleton as well which is what raised my interest. It's always been a. Part of my protocol to start weening at 12 and be done by 16 weeks? I've never had any issues with progesterone and I'm on whopping dose of 1200mgs a day. 

Lorna, you have more patience then me :) I'm a POAS addict lol


----------



## crystal443

Oh I was wondering about estrogen as well so that should be weened a bit too :)


----------



## jooba85

I was told to cut my dose in half (for both my progynova and crinone) at the 11 week mark and then stop at once I hit 12 weeks. I have to be honest - the thought of stopping my meds terrifies me! I know bub's placenta should take over by then, but my silly bum ovaries don't make ANY hormones at all, and I can't shake the feeling something bad will happen. I discussed it with my Doc and he said it's always a nerve-wracking time - even he still gets a little uneasy when women just "stop", which is why we made the decision to wean (although it's quite a token wean if you ask me)... But I haven't heard about going until 16 weeks, Crystal... Some Docs are just ultra conservative. I will do some literature searching later today and see if I can come up with anything. You all know I love to read myself to death! :haha:

Lorna - what will power you have!!! :thumbup: I couldn't resist POAS :haha: Even though I knew it was probably too early I POAS d4p5dt and it was a BFN. Got my BFP the very next morning (d5p5dt). SO hoping you get your BFP this time!!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

jooba it is worrying and I understand why you are extra worried :hugs:I'm sure all will be fine but it is so scary.

Thanks for anything you can find, I do think 16 weeks is a bit long and I'm a little concerned that much progesterone may not be a great thing for bubs


----------



## 2have4kids

If you ladies need a really great uplifting funny movie try The Grand Seduction. Next date night will be Begin Again, anybody seen that one?


----------



## jooba85

Okay - so have basically read myself to death! :wacko::haha:

Results summary (as far as important for this group):

Progesterone supplementation is necessary and recommended by various sources in early pregnancy via ART - self AND donor cycles (but generally only deemed necessary until 8-9 weeks gestational age).... Why? Well the corpus luteum (the bit of the follicle that is left behind when the egg pops out of it) is responsible for the production of progesterone in early pregnancy. Frequently in ART cycles, either the CL is removed during egg collection OR the medications we are given prevent the necessary rise in progesterone to sufficiently support implantation and early pregnancy. If we don't supplement, implantation is unlikely or an early miscarriage will likely result.

BUT

Between the 7th - 9th week (depending on which source you read), something called the "luteal-placental shift" occurs - basically where the production of progesterone is taken over by the trophoblasts (cells of the placenta), and the CL doesn't mean jack anymore. Some even argue that once foetal heart beats can be verified, the level of progesterone being produced by the placenta is sufficient to cease supplementation. However, most clinics supplement at least until week 10 (this seems purely theoretical though, and no studies to date have demonstrated an optimum duration of progesterone support). It seems to make sense that most go until week 12 - as this marks the end of the first trimester and the risk of miscarriage globally drops at this point also.

ALSO, specifically for you Crystal - there are important effects of progesterone on the endometrium in terms of immunomodulatory effects. Adequate progesterone levels cause down-regulation of NK cells and other inflammatory nasties in the uterus, which is why progesterone support seems doubly important in women with immune issues. I have NO idea (just guessing here) - but perhaps THIS is why your Doc says 16 weeks? (But I did note you also said he does that for singletons as well...?). Ask for the justification though, because there is no scientific evidence regarding this. (Maybe take in the following article, and ask him to explain why his clinic has picked 16 weeks, and what the evidence is to support that).

This article was a good read: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3659905/

It has some info on immune effects of progesterone, Crystal. The last bit is about optimum duration of progesterone supplementation, and the longest duration they mention is 10 weeks for embryo transfer and donor cycles. If you're having trouble sleeping, you can read it! :haha:

Hope that answers any burning questions. Certainly makes me feel MUCH calmer about stopping in week 12 (although not completely! :winkwink: )

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thank you so much Jooba!! That all makes sense now :) I will have a read of the article it's quite interesting and he did mention that progesterone calms NKC in the uterus, however I also take IVIG and intralipids and steroids so I'm going to ask about why the progesterone as well :thumbup: thank you for that Jooba :)


----------



## crystal443

2have I have seen neither of those movies but have written to them down :) Last movie we watched was Noah a few weeks ago I fell alsleep so not sure how good it was

We downloaded and watched ZNation last night Uugh another zombie show lol.

We watch Walking Dead but I find it a bit disturbing to be honest, Mark is a huge SyFy fan &#128563;


----------



## Butterfly67

I was weaned off both meds at 9 weeks (makes sense from that article jooba :thumbup: ) did think it was quite early at the time!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, wow you lot are a mind of information, interesting to read about the progesterone. You all seem to be on a lot more than I am here. Its 3dp5dt today and I have had cramps all last night and today, I really hope that is the blastie snuggling in!!

Love syfy stuff..Crystal what was Znation like as was thinking of having a looksy at it?


----------



## sienna

I love syfi too :)

I'm just waiting for my protocol, the ladies from the UK where did you get your meds from?


----------



## Garnet

sienna said:


> I love syfi too :)
> 
> I'm just waiting for my protocol, the ladies from the UK where did you get your meds from?

You might look up the international pharmacy because I was told it might be cheaper plus they send it to you!


----------



## crystal443

Try fertility2u as well they have decent prices :)

ZNation was not bad actually, not sure if you watch Walking Dead but it isn't as gruesome as that or as heavy. We also watch Extant and The Strain which aren't to bad. We started watching the 100 but I find that a bit boring and more aimed to a younger crowd. Ha can you tell we watch TV during the week? :)

Wow BF you were weened early but you did fine, so the placenta must be functioning ok by then:thumbup: 

Lorna, cramps are great!!!!! Fx'd they are snuggling in and getting comfy :)


----------



## Garnet

Yes I am a Syfy fan! Love walking dead! Also loke Exant but it is slipping in the rating! TnT has the Last ship wich is good too!


----------



## 2have4kids

I liked znation despite brad Pitt, liked extant & the strain, have you seen Survivers? The Walking Dead was hard to get into because of the graphic nature of it but now we're hooked:haha: 
Doll house was interesting, House of Cards(<3 that one) , Earth, Damages (Glen Close rocks!), Revenge, Breaking Bad, Mad Men, Call the Midwife, and we're currently watching the Scottish based series Outlander on TV. Halloween is coming and The American Horror Story is one of my favourite scary-scary programs, turn you white in fear!!! Netflix has sooo much good stuff and no commercials! We route our computer through a USA server so that we get more content (unblock us.com), Canadians get less than 1/4 of the content available to Americans :nope: 

Apparently right now netflix is in a huge battle with our TV & Radio regulator (CRTC). They're refusing to acknowledge that the CRTC is a body that should regulate internet content. Once it's found (in court) that the CRTC has the right to regulate internet content it'll set an international precedent allowing taxation to happen of YouTube, netflix and any other service. So other regulators will hop on board with their claims and there you have it, the end of affordable internet content. I'm glad Netflix is challenging the CRTC, they'd have to bump their fees to $150 like TV as opposed to $8/mnth. Families have cancelled TV because it's just outrageous fees (and boring due to the heavy sensorship). 

I digress, how's everyone today? You able to avoid ms Jooba & Crystal? Lorna, finding something to pass the time? Just wanted to thank you for creating this thread!

Sienna & Minno where are you guys going next? I thought Sienna was going to Serum? Any closer to getting details sorted?


----------



## crystal443

2have, ZNation is the new tv series :) I agree about the movie was ok if you ignore Brad Pitt... we can't get Netflix :( 

So any news from you ? 

Well, steroids are supposed to stop morning sickness but I do get bad nausea, it's getting a bit worse each day but I'm ok with that :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, ms was a very validating symptom for me, def a blessing :haha:
You prob could get netflix if you go through unblockus, it provides re-routing to & from various countries internationally. 

Oh! Didn't get that it's a tv series. Have to look it up!


----------



## crystal443

Yep it started Sept 12th and I will check out unblockus :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

sienna said:


> I love syfi too :)
> 
> I'm just waiting for my protocol, the ladies from the UK where did you get your meds from?

I also got them from fertility2u which was recommended by my clinic but you have to send through your prescription from your clinic :thumbup:

I'm thinking I'm going to have to cancel my sky tv as it is all getting too expensive and thinking of getting a box or a smart tv so I can go through the internet :thumbup: I hate syfy :haha:


----------



## sienna

thanks ladies I shall have a look

2have I'm just planning my trip to serum at the minute, it looks like my transfer will be the week before Christmas :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna I hope Santa comes packing a few special gifts for you this year!! :xmas6::xmas10:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, lovely to see you all here! 
Lorna, thanks for starting this thread. My story is pretty much in my signature, one of the only things I've ever been sure about in my life is the need to have children. Various things prevented that through my thirties and it was hard to watch as one after the other my friends had babies. We finally started trying when I was 40, basic fertility tests at my GP showed all was well with me but it simply didn't happen. We sought help at a fertility clinic after a year or so and by the time they'd done all the tests etc I was approaching 42. However AMH was good and we had 3 back to back cycles of IUI, with no luck. We then moved onto ICSI and my first cycle I had 4 eggs all fertilised, 2 decent quality put back but still no joy. We decided to try another cycle a few months later and this time my response to stims was not great and they felt I could do better so converted to IUI, again no joy. I then tried DHEA for 3 months before one final attempt. Again 4 eggs collected and fertilised and three out back, sadly know happy ending. When I had my AMH retested it was very low (1.9) and my FE said I had less than 5% success rate of success and would be better with DE. So we went in the egg sharing list and edited much longer than wed been told, eventually found what looked like a perfect match for donor and after we'd agreed everything she decided to wait 6 months, so more waiting for us. Eventually we had our first DE cycle a month or so ago and had 2 good quality embryos out back. When I tested negative I was devistated, I somehow thought this would be it and my partner and I had agreed this would be our last shot. My follow up appointment with my FE has recommended testing for NKC and thrombotic tests, so I'm having them done next week. However I don't intend to cycle again with this clinic. The nurses are great but they're stressed and overworked, the dr is ill informed often getting facts about me wrong and is defensive and cold when I ask questions. It really feels like it's all about the money for them (which I guess it is). Anyway, I've managed to persuade DH to try one more time in Czech Rrpublic at Retrofit (they got crystal pregnant!). So I get the test results then feed all the info to them and fingers crossed we go in Jan/feb. We're running out of cash and even the tests are c£1000. So here I am again waiting and hoping. I know deep down that this has to be it, if it doesn't work I have to find a way of moving forward and perhaps think of adoption. But I'll deal with that next year. 
Wow that's been a long selfish post, sorry!! 
Lorna, fingers crossed for you! 
Sienna, I'm UK and got my meds from healthcare at home via the clinic, I also got some from the pharmacy at Asda!! 
SciFi is not my bag, so I haven't a clue what your on about with those TV programmes!! 
xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC nice to read you, your post wasn't selfish. I have everything crossed for your next go!


----------



## Garnet

Hey Pussycat! What is a Thombotic test?


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet it's a form of genetic clotting:
fertilitycheck.ie/?q=Implantation-Profile

Jooba have you seen The Knick? It's a fantastic new medical series based on the medicine of the early 1900's. Intriguing! 
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt2937900/


----------



## Pussycat1

Garnet said:


> Hey Pussycat! What is a Thombotic test?

Hi garnet, Crystal explained it to me before as I didn't really know either and was in two minds whether to have it done or not. She explained it really well! I think basically it tells you whether your blood has a tendency to clott to readily and if so it can prevent implantation as you have lots of little blood clots on the surface if your endometrial lining. Ladies who have recurrent miscarriage have often tested positive for this and they think it could also be a cause if implantation failure, however like everything re scientific evidence is sketchy. Did I get that right crystal? I figured if I didn't get these tests done and my next cycle fails then I'll always wonder what if that was it. At least this way even if it all comes back negative I'll have done all I can to improve my chances. We have friends staying this weekend with their 9 month old boy, he's so cute and smiley &#128515; I'm looking forward to a trip to the park and some cuddles tomorrow. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC have fun with that wee one this weekend.
With Thrombophelia I'm really worried it's not only problematic with fertility but maybe it's also associated with stroke and aneurysm? My grandma passed from a massive aneurysm and her son passed at 55 from a massive strike. It seems so common in my dad's side of family, and I take after him very closely. All I know is when I go I hope it's quick! As for infertility, it'd be great if we could get passed this somehow too.


----------



## Garnet

So 2have aren't you going through your procedure soon! This month right! I just feel like something gonna happen real soon for you!


----------



## sienna

2have4kids said:


> Sienna I hope Santa comes packing a few special gifts for you this year!! :xmas6::xmas10:

me too :happydance:


----------



## Minno

Hello everyone, I made it!! :)
I love sci-fi and walking dead is brill :)

Had bit of a sad day. Had bloods done at Gps before my af arrived to check no issues and thankfully she arrives but it turns out my fsh was 45 and lh was 35!!! OMG! Sent results to clinic in Prague and they say Yep perimenopause but actually I don't know what cycle day the fsh relates to as my cycle hasn't arrived when it was done. 
Anyway, at least the clinic have said its not a problem for fet with donor egg embryos - except I will need my period to start to behind progynova and if it gets irregular again that will be a pain as I'll have to get a prpgesterone shot which my gp doesn't do :( problems problems. 
But these results make me feel v old at 44!
Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> So 2have aren't you going through your procedure soon! This month right! I just feel like something gonna happen real soon for you!

Thanks Garnet<3I was supposed to do a 'super ovulation cycle' starting with my AF (stims + chlomid). AF was supposed to come Sept 1. It still hasn't come. I've been taking DHEA and coQ10 to help with egg quality but if Idon't get AF there won't be any cycle and I'm not going to force it. I have till April to do this so will wait for things to get back to normal.

Hi Minno sending you :hugs: sorry for that terrible number. Fsh is meant to be taken on cd3 and is unreliable so should be taken 3 times. AMH is always more accurate. But it is just a number and it really doesn't effect donor egg IVF. You can still have your kids, just not with your own eggies. Maybe by fluke some people might get pregnant but very rare and not reliable. 

Youth is all about your attitude, my grandma was a kid all her her life. At Halloween she dressed up and came to my door, I didn't recognize her as a 4 year old and gave her candy. On her 4th door bell ring I shook my finger at her and told her off. She took her costume off and had a good laugh at my expense. Keep having fun and don't lose your spirit.


----------



## Minno

Thanks 2have. It's taken 3 months after the m/c to get my cycle back and I'm hoping it sticks around regularly to make things a bit easier for next years FET so don't lose heart. I think all the meds throw our systems out of whack and better to wait until your body recovers before trying again even though it's so frustrating!!!

I'm annoyed at my numbers but relieved it won't affect me doing the fet -I have two more goes potentially with four grade 1 blasts in the freezer. We'll see. I'm pretty fit and don't look 44 so I'm told but it's just the realisation that my natural fertility days are coming to an end. I'm very relieved I had my son at 32 otherwise if I'd left it longer that might not have happened -I guess I've just got old ovaries!! Xx


----------



## jooba85

Minno - if it makes you feel any less old, my FSH was 112 at age 27. The assay result doesn't actually go any higher than 112, so I was MAXED OUT! :haha: My AMH is also unmeasurably low (<0.1). So fertility-wise I'm older than my dead grandmother, but mentally and (otherwise) physically- I am a spring chicken at 29.

It's often so hard to remember when you are in the grips of infertility treatment, but all of us ladies as SO much more than a walking uterus and a pair of ovaries. At first it was all I could focus on - the fact that I was a "failure" of a woman, or "broken". But nuts to that! I know I bring a lot more to the world than just my physical ability to bear children. All of you ladies have proven how wonderful you are through the support and love you show each other. I'm proud to be part of this "inconceivable" group with you all - and though I know none of us would chose to be here if we had a say in it, you are all a complete credit to the human race, and an example of how unjust and ironic the world can be sometimes - because you are ALL exactly the sort of women who should be out there having babies. I believe you will, too! :thumbup:

xoxoxox

:hugs::hugs:





Minno said:


> Hello everyone, I made it!! :)
> I love sci-fi and walking dead is brill :)
> 
> Had bit of a sad day. Had bloods done at Gps before my af arrived to check no issues and thankfully she arrives but it turns out my fsh was 45 and lh was 35!!! OMG! Sent results to clinic in Prague and they say Yep perimenopause but actually I don't know what cycle day the fsh relates to as my cycle hasn't arrived when it was done.
> Anyway, at least the clinic have said its not a problem for fet with donor egg embryos - except I will need my period to start to behind progynova and if it gets irregular again that will be a pain as I'll have to get a prpgesterone shot which my gp doesn't do :( problems problems.
> But these results make me feel v old at 44!
> Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Came on to see if it was time for you to test yet LornaMJ and it's not! Damn :coffee: Have everything crossed for you after this long journey of yours :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Ah Jooba your post me laugh and also nod my head a lot! You are so so right. We are all so much more than a pile of reproductive organs! I need to remind myself of that. Sometimes I feel I failed because I never had two biological children - that's crazy huh?! Shows you the pressure on us from society. Sometimes when I buy tickets for something it classes a family as four or more (2 adults 2 children), like a three doesn't really count. I have got to get over that!! 
Just have to keep ploughing on I guess and remembering the many ways we all offer something the world beyond our ability to conceive.
Xx


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! 

Thanks for the invite 2 Have. I love keeping up with you all.

My story is similar to others. We tried for almost 9 years. I had 3 unsuccessful IVF tries, but success on my first DEIVF a cycle. I now have 7 month old twin girls. Our family is complete and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Don't give up...it's worth it in the end!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes Lorna, I'm hoping for a lovely call back that you're pregnant. Are you not doing the poas at all? I really hope you get some positive results.

Jooba, I do forget that we're not walking reproductive organs. It's hard seeing that I don't have a family yet and it's stressful with everything up in the air, unsure of weather surrogacy or my next attempt will align/work out. I don't think our friend will work out who offered surrogacy so I'm delving into my local database in order to get going on interviews for a person who's put it out there that she'd like to do surrogacy for someone. I need to know if all of these ladies expect big payments from it, I could cover wages lost over and above EI but we really don't have much $$ left after all our tries.

My sis works in the same dept as me and she's been a real cranky wench recently:gun: Not being nice to my colleagues either:trouble: which ends up being embarrassing for me. DH is in the doghouse too after some dumb stuff :grr: (he always gets like this inbetween cycles). Really not been having any sort of recovery since July's failings. A sore back and now attitude all around me. I'm just going to :ignore: everyone and do my own thing. :cry: It does get hard to keep on working on the next attempt when I've got all this adversity around me. Why can't people just be consistently warm & cuddly?:bunny: I think my family could take some lessons from you ladies!

Going over to mom's house again today to help her with 5 fallen down trees after an early snow dump snapped all the branches. Was there most of the weekend. My little sis would never help her out even though she's always needing help with stuff (her gazillionth move or walking her dog). Nice to get away from a crabby DH too.

I hope everyone else is doing better than me. Sorry for the sob story, just irritated that everyone else is so negative lately.


----------



## Garnet

Fuck them all til they behave better 2have! :hugs: and get away from them will help!


----------



## jooba85

Massive :hugs: 2have. They always say when it rains, it pours. Whenever I'm in a funk it seems like everything around just cascades into a total poop fountain. Sorry your sis is being a bum hole. Honestly, and I know it's horrible to say, but sometimes I'm glad I didn't have a sister! Sure I got beaten up a lot by my two older brothers :haha:, but boys are much more straight forward than girls. My cousins are a classic example of toxic sisters. They've had an intense and weird rivalry since they were little. Both had their first babies within 2 months of each other, and now they are both pregnant again - due within 8 weeks of each other. They never speak, they just have baby photo-posting wars on Facebook. :wacko:

Lorna! Test day tomorrow!!! SO excited for you and hoping it's amazing news... :thumbup: I'm so impressed you've managed to hold off POAS. Round of applause to you!

xoxo

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx you guys for the kind words!! So just before I was about to leave to help mom I hear this screaming baby really close to my house and I'm thinking did the bloody stork read my mind today?? Well my lovely friend is going crazy with her uncontrollably sobbing new born so she decided to pay me a visit.

I was super pleased despite the crazy loud vocal orchestral movements that the 9 pounds of baby was making. I put on some classical music, they say the cows produce more milk as it relaxes them so it was worth a try right? I rocked her for 10 and she fell asleep with a dumby in her mouth. My friend had some of the beet borscht that I tried to take her over the weekend (she was out sailing on the lake lucky thing). Almost as soon as she put her bowl down baby was awake, fussing, and grabbing at my boob so I knew it was time to hand her back for her dinner. What a lovely way to spend an evening!! So today was put to rest in the very best way possible. Thank god for friends with babies who are willing to share them for a few hours!!! (Doing my happy dance right now) :happydance::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, sometimes it really feels like we're battling against those closest to us, so sorry you're having a tough time. So glad you had a nice cuddle with your friends little one. 
Lorna, is it test day? Best of luck! 
Test day in a different way for me, have my immunology blood tests this morning so should know in a week or so if there's a problem. 
xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck PC

Glad you got some cuddles 2h


----------



## jooba85

LORNA! TEST DAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Will be here, waiting for your results :coffee: GOOD LUCK, GORGEOUS!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Ladies :wave: 
Lorna, I'm wishing a positive for you but no matter what happens we're all here for you. 
PC I'm really hoping you get some answers so that you what hurdles to jump in your next attempt!!
Jooba & Crystal when's the next scan and are you both getting bloods for progesterone/immune levels?
Sienna, Minno & Garnet how are you these days? What are you up to?
BF & Mells I never hear any mummy stories from you ladies. Bring it!!! Any projectile poo or spontaneous squirts? I have some fav stories from gf's, one travelling on the train when her baby filled his diaper & it squirted out the sides leaking everywhere, she said you've never seen the room clear so fast at a stop!!

AFM AF just came finally so I do a scan tomorrow & start chlomid cd3 & stims shortly thereafter. I don't expect anything but to consume a lot of expensive drugs this month!!

Our surrogate's doc advised against her getting preggers again so I'm in talks with a lady who's offered surrogacy online in Calgary. I think she must be after money so I'm really not expecting anything there either. Maybe we'd be better off doing less expensive frozen donated embryos and signing up for adoption?? Just really after something more definite at this point. :shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal where are you? Are you ok?


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

2have, so sorry the surro fell through :( surely there must be a lovely woman out there that just wants to help. Stick with it you will find someone :)

Lorna, good luck today!!! I so hope you get your BFP today!

Jooba, how are you doing? Your almost out of the first trimester :) Where did that time go?

Minno, I had high FSH and low AMH years ago, Lol I felt really let down by my body.

Hi Garnet,Pussycat ,butterfly,sienna,Mells and I hope I haven't forgot anyone :)

I had my scan this morning and all looked great with the bubbas:) Twin A had a heartbeat of 185 and Twin B had a heartbeat of 190 which made


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

2have, so sorry the surro fell through :( surely there must be a lovely woman out there that just wants to help. Stick with it you will find someone :)

Lorna, good luck today!!! I so hope you get your BFP today!

Jooba, how are you doing? Your almost out of the first trimester :) Where did that time go?

Minno, I had high FSH and low AMH years ago, Lol I felt really let down by my body.

Hi Garnet,Pussycat ,butterfly,sienna,Mells and I hope I haven't forgot anyone :)

I had my scan this morning and all looked great with the bubbas:) Twin A had a heartbeat of 185 and Twin B had a heartbeat of 190 which made me have heart palpitations. I think I may have posted this by mistake... Anyway if I did sorry I'll continue on lol. So the scan lady said the heartbeats are at their highest right now and will slow over the next week, they have their little arms and legs starting to grow. Amazing !!
I am still having brown discharge but the lady said I'm not bleeding and my cervix is closed. It's not spotting, it's discharge stained light brown? We haven't had sex because I'm too scared and Mark is too scared lol. Anyone else have this? Maybe with the blood thinners my cervix is really sensitive?


----------



## 2have4kids

Whew!! So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## crystal443

I was sick all bloody weekend! I think I had the flu but I had IVIG on Friday so not sure if that can cause issues or not?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hmm, you never know, your immune system must be confused lol. Hope you're better now Bella!!


----------



## dmama

Good luck Lorna!!!
Congrats Crystal!!!

Hi ladies....I have just finished my tests for DE IVF preparation. I am waiting for all of the results to get to the RE for review and hopefully will be able to pick my frozen egg donor. I have one child from an IVF with OE 2 years ago. But alas, my luck ran out and I haven't got the money to keep trying with OE. The important thing is a sibling for my child, so the move to DE wasn't easy, but at this point, I have made peace with it. More than peace actually and am just ready to get the show on the road....lots of hoops to jump through with all the testing for us 'mature' ladies, but hopefully it is all done and qualifies me to move on!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Dmama :)

How exciting your almost ready to choose eggs :) It took me. A little bit to accept using DE but I don't even think about it now :) We just wanted another bub to raise again :) can't wait to follow your journey as well!


----------



## Garnet

Welcom Dmama! Good news Crystal! How is Lorna doing! Hang in there 2have! Jooba hope everything is well! PC, Minno, Sienna hope things are well!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hi Everyone! Thank you for the directions Crystal:)

2have that was a hilarious story about your grandma at halloween! I have 2 grandchildren and it really got me thinking:)

Minno; the nice thing about donor eggs is you no longer have to worry about things that make you feel old; like fsh etc.

Jooba & Crystal: so thrilled you ladies are still doing so well!

Lorna: hi! My story is similar to the others; dh and I have been trying since our wedding 4 years ago. He has no other children and I have 3 older children from a previous marriage; dd25, dd 19 and ds 14. Tried iui - ended in ectopic. Tried 2 ivf's with oe; both bfn. Tried 4 times with de (3 different donors) first time ended in mc, second bfn, frozen et bfn and last time bfp with triplets! We only put 2 embies back but one split. Then we lost one at 11 weeks and are currently 33 weeks with twin girls. Hope your test today is a bfp!

Sienna & PC: Hi :)

Good Luck Dmomma!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Holly:wave: all the best with your c-section.
Welcome Dmama, all the best with your frosties!


----------



## Leilani

Hi everyone! Glad this thread is up and running!

Crystal and Joona, do you have any scan pics to share with us?

Any news Lorna?


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey everyone sorry to have disappeared been a mad couple of days Well it was a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: We could not be more happier if we tried. 

Welcome to all the new ladies, will catch up properly tomorrow. Off to work booo. But not one thing can ruin my happiness :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Fantastic news Lorna!! So happy for you. Did you have 1 or 2 put back?


----------



## LornaMJ

2have4kids said:


> Fantastic news Lorna!! So happy for you. Did you have 1 or 2 put back?

Thank you :flower: Just the 1 put back in, they wont let you put more than one put back in here!! Have 11 frosties as well :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Good news Lorna! :hugs::friends::baby:


----------



## LornaMJ

Leilani - Hi there, firstly so sorry to read about the loss of your son, this journey at the best of times is unfair but that just isnt right!! Are you in the ED database in NZ and will try again? Great to have someone else from NZ


----------



## jooba85

CONGRATULATIONS LORNA! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wonderful news.

:hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Lorna!!!! I'm so thrilled for you.

Crystal, HBs are very high in the beginning...a sign of good things to come. Isn't the wives tale that boys have high HBs? My girls were always in the 170s in the beginning, then into the 150s later in pregnancy.

2 Have, no crazy poop stories to tell. My one DD does get constipated. Then she tries to go and if she just ate, milk come out her nose the poor thing pushes so hard. It can be quite scary and messy!


----------



## crystal443

Congratulations Lorna!!!!! That is fabulous news:happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Mells54 said:


> My one DD does get constipated. Then she tries to go and if she just ate, milk come out her nose the poor thing pushes so hard. It can be quite scary and messy!

Ok, I can completely understand how it can be painful for kittens to be constipated but milk coming out the nose because she's pushing so hard, I'd be so twisted with concern and hilarity, omgoodness poor wee thing lol. You should really get that on camera for the wedding video:thumbup:


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Big congrats Lorna!! Enjoy the baby-joy!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Lorna, that's amazing news, congratulations! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Lorna, so pleased for you :happydance:

No crazy poop stories here either 2have (thank heavens :haha:) A also gets more constipated :wacko: but he does this funny thing when he's in bed at night where he waves his legs about. I need to get a video of that :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Ahh BF, loving the pics of him experimenting with new foods! So cute! Mells, your girls are so sweet! Has anyone directed the other mums of DE here like Hockey and Sparkly? The first batch are getting cuter and cuter everyday!


----------



## 2have4kids

Leilani said:


> Hi everyone! Glad this thread is up and running!
> 
> Crystal and Joona, do you have any scan pics to share with us?
> 
> Any news Lorna?

Leilani hi:wave: & welcome. I wasn't sure if we'd be shut down again and I haven't had time to invite the alumni ladies to our new camp. Has anyone else? 
I'm home sick today, just depressed is all. Had a consult with our RI today. He won't prescribe Neupogen but he will write us a note to use a surrogate. The lady from the website would like to meet with us Sunday morning for coffee. She said no but kept asking questions and now she said she's leaning towards yes. I told her we still have options so I don't want her to feel any pressure whatsoever. My first friend who offered to be our surrogate is back to work next week and I'd like to tell her what has been happening and she what she says. We could also just do a frozen transfer at less cost and we could do adoption:shrug: without involving a surro. We'll just see how it all works out.


----------



## LornaMJ

2have - Have you wandered around any surrogacy forums? In NZ we have a great surrogacy site which also caters for ED's and SD's. Lots of people are matched on there and lots of support. Do they have anything like that in Cananda. However, hope it all works out with this other lady it is such a huge decision!


----------



## Garnet

Ahh 2have something will come up! Like I said I got a good feeling for you! :flower:


2have4kids said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Glad this thread is up and running!
> 
> Crystal and Joona, do you have any scan pics to share with us?
> 
> Any news Lorna?
> 
> Leilani hi:wave: & welcome. I wasn't sure if we'd be shut down again and I haven't had time to invite the alumni ladies to our new camp. Has anyone else?
> I'm home sick today, just depressed is all. Had a consult with our RI today. He won't prescribe Neupogen but he will write us a note to use a surrogate. The lady from the website would like to meet with us Sunday morning for coffee. She said no but kept asking questions and now she said she's leaning towards yes. I told her we still have options so I don't want her to feel any pressure whatsoever. My first friend who offered to be our surrogate is back to work next week and I'd like to tell her what has been happening and she what she says. We could also just do a frozen transfer at less cost and we could do adoption:shrug: without involving a surro. We'll just see how it all works out.Click to expand...


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx ladies, Lorna, we have a rather international website with listings in Canada. Nothing as nice as you describe and it's odd seeing that Canada is so unsupportive of women's health issues and family planning in general. Everything infertility and women's health related is pretty antiquated, we need to vote in a liberal gov't. It sounds great in NZ, and a I think you even get funding for adoptions no? 

Anyway, of the 9-10 listings that I thought suitable half of the email addresses were not working anymore & bounced back, many didn't respond and the first lady replied that her OH was no longer in favour of her being a surro and the second response from a lady that I've chatted with all week. She's a doula / accountant and April is her busy time so just bad timing altogether but she wants to consider it. She was afraid I'd judge her because she's lesbian. I said I'm the last to judge that, to me it's a genetic thing and some of the most interesting talented people I've met are from the lgbt community lol. Anyway, it'll be a waiting game. I've always hated that saying that if you put it out there the universe will answer but this might truly fit that dumb saying. 
Started Chlomid today, interested to see what happens since I've never been monitored while on it. Just hope it doesn't effect my emotions any more than they already are (screwed up).


----------



## Garnet

Hey if it will pop those eggs out it is worth it! I was on it when I was 42! First time I took it it during the day and it was a little harring to say the least! I was emotional and forgetful! I forgot my purse in the cart! Thank goodness I had a friend with me that found my purse! After that cycle I took the clomid at night so the effects were less! The last cycle I took it at night too!


----------



## Mells54

2 Have, good luck! I was awful on clomid. I was angry and difficult. I could feel my anger internally and just a mess. It was very hard for me to take. Of course, I did 9 rounds of it on the highest dose.


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow Mells, 9 rounds? Did you take a break inbetween them? Were you monitored (did it do anything)?

Garnet, you're such a sweetheart, thanks for all of your kind words recently :hugs:

I sent I'll of our original DE ladies the link to our new thread, I'm sure they're busy with their munchkins but hopefully the pop by one day for a visit.:hangwashing:


----------



## Garnet

Mells54 said:


> 2 Have, good luck! I was awful on clomid. I was angry and difficult. I could feel my anger internally and just a mess. It was very hard for me to take. Of course, I did 9 rounds of it on the highest dose.

Me too but I didn't want to freak 2have out! I had four rounds but could only do 3 but after the 3rd round I did get pregnant but carried for 8 weeks!


----------



## sienna

2have Im sorry to hear your surrogate has fallen through, fingers crossed that you'll find someone soon
Crystal Im so glad your babies are doing well :happydance:
Welcome dmama 
Congratulations Lorna :happydance:

We've decided to go down the embryo adoption route, as there's been no improvement in DH sperm and there are health problems in his family. We're looking at going out to Serum just before Christmas for transfer :happydance:

I hope everyone else is well, have a nice weekend


----------



## Garnet

sienna said:


> 2have Im sorry to hear your surrogate has fallen through, fingers crossed that you'll find someone soon
> Crystal Im so glad your babies are doing well :happydance:
> Welcome dmama
> Congratulations Lorna :happydance:
> 
> We've decided to go down the embryo adoption route, as there's been no improvement in DH sperm and there are health problems in his family. We're looking at going out to Serum just before Christmas for transfer :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well, have a nice weekend

Good luck Sienna! Glad that is what you decided! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna I've been teetering on this fence too for the sake of also being able to afford to get on the adoption list. Or if the surro works out I've got frozen embies that match our profile at another clinic 6 min away from the place we'll go worth the surro. I feel like I'm in a baby frenzie right now, with so many options. It would be a lovely Christmas/New Years to find out you have double lines!!


----------



## dmama

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmama

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I think it seems peaceful over here. I am hoping that I will be starting the preparation for my donor cycle in the next week or two.


----------



## Garnet

Dmama, we are all rooting for you! It will be great!


----------



## jooba85

Hello to all the beautiful ladies on here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry I have been rather MIA the last few days. We're renovating the house at the moment (including designing the new nursery! :happydance: ) - so things are CRAZY. Because I'm not working at the moment, I'm doing as much as I can to save us some money on the labour. A lot of our plans aren't complicated, they are just time consuming, so I'm happy to just plod along slowly getting stuff done. Makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something :winkwink:

Glad to hear of everyone's progress! 2have, with so many irons in the fire, something will happen for you - I know it!

Sienna - so exciting! It's weird, when we decided that we were going to proceed with donor eggs, I asked hubby how he would feel if it turned out his swimmers were no good and we had to use donor sperm too. He looked so offended at first! :haha: Men and their junk, hey? Then he started listing all the people he would and would not consider "using" for their sperm and why. It was hilarious. "That nose on MY child? You've GOT to be kidding!" :rofl: Of course, he was "perfect", and still brags about his "super sperm" all the time! :winkwink:

Welcome to the new ladies! I hope you find the same love and support on here as I have.

My nuchal scan is next Tuesday (14th) - my donor's birthday! So I'm going to have my scan in the a.m and then we're going to spend the day spoiling ourselves with a day out - lunch, mani's, pedi's (she'll drink too much champagne and I'll be driving!). :haha:

Hope everyone is having a smashing weekend :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh what a lovely day on out your nt date/her bday. She's a lucky woman, champagne & dd, you're treating her well<3

My back feels broken, just moved wood from 5 fallen 30 year old trees. Will have a lovely toasty winter! Mom's happy that her lot is cleared and we're both wanting a lovely dinner out after a hard day. 

Take care my lovelies! Muah:hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, did you all have a good weekend? Lorna how you feeling? 

I met with the lady from the website who will potentially be our surro. She's amazing, I think this is going to work. 

I think we should start a little tally at the front of this thread for all the pregnant ladies & those who're lining up the next attempt. There's so much going on it's getting exciting! 

Who's next then? Drama, Sienna just before Christmas and then Leilani, Minno & I?


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey girls all good here thanks just BAD migraines and tired all the time but I am happy with symptoms. Had my second beta today and it was 1645 which gives me a doubling time of 38 hours yay sooooo happy with this.

Jooba - That will be an excting scan so lovely you are taking your ED out 

2havekids - Soooo pleased to hear you have met up with teh surro and you like her all sounds very promising.

Sounds a great idea to put some thing up with regards to where we are at I will edit my original post. Please can all the ladies remind me where you are at. Wjat headings shall I go with?


----------



## Leilani

Hi all :wave:

I'm currently in Cape Town, having a bit of a nightmare of a time! I was last here in April on my own, as we had frozen sperm, however, on the day of the donor's EC I had a call from the clinic to say the thawed sperm was all lifeless, in the end they managed to ICSI 6 eggs anyway, but unsurprisingly despite getting 2 embies transferred on day 3 I wasn't pregnant. 

So fast forward to last Monday when we had our lining scan at the clinic, the Dr said my lining wasn't ready (never had lining issues before) and he prescribed me a short course of Viagra and upped my progynova dose, Weds am we took DH's sample in to use with our 9 frozen eggs. We assumed all was ok and was told to start with the gestone jabs. On Thursday, whilst we were out walking, enjoying the fabulous weather, we had a call from the clinic to say the eggs were pretty rubbish when they thawed them and none had fertilised. The clinic said they had donor eggs in the egg bank we might be interested in using, but would have to decide pretty much immediately, and DH would have to produce another sample that day, as I had already started on the gestone, so my body couldn't wait. We rushed to the clinic, through a busy Cape Town and navigating some badly signed roadworks detours to get there in about 40 minutes. The donor profile looked great, somebody we would have actually considered had we seen her profile whilst looking. DH was then under pressure to perform in the toilet of the clinic, he said it was terrible, but he managed it! (I told them not to start thawing the eggs until he'd done his part, just in case!). On Friday we got the call to say 4 of the 6 eggs fertilised, then later in the day another call to say embryo transfer would be Monday (day 4 which I thought odd, but I guess the Dr wanted Sunday off, which is a bit rude). We got a call from the lab yesterday to say 2 of the 4 are still dividing. So now it's Monday, and ET is in 6 hours, it's going to be the longest morning ever.

Sorry for the novel, but this has been a stressful week, when it should have been a quite straightforward one. I hope everyone else is having a more serene time than us!

Lorna, do you have a scan date? Have you told your donor?

Jooba, make sure we get to see some pics of your nursery, do you have a theme in mind?

2have, glad thing are moving along and you met your potential surro.

Dmama, how are you feeling, have you done anything special to prepare for your cycle?

Hi Garnet, Mells and Sienna :wave:


----------



## Garnet

Well Leilani,
I think sometimes things happen for a reason so I'm sure you are gonna have two good reasons soon! :thumbup: Excited for you and good luck! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Hello ladies! I just saw the post about the new thread. Unfortunate that you had the drama but as we all know - the baby making process can make us all a little crazy sometimes! Glad there is a new thread that is open to everyone!

I've been out of the loop a bit with two almost "1" year old twin boys - but will read over and catch up. I see alot of familiar names so I need to get myself up to date! 

Attached is a pic of my boys....
 



Attached Files:







Ritchie018_WEB.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Garnet

Hi Hockey,
Yes we have thread that we can share everything! I cannot believe your boys are 1. Has time gone that quickly! They are handsome little guys! I remember rooting for you, when you got pregnant,and had them!


----------



## 2have4kids

Leilani thank goodness you made it through, I have fingers and toes crossed for you!
Hockey your boys are really handsome! 
I just got back from a scan after 5 days of taking chlomid and I think it's given me 2 cysts. They can't see any eggs in there, just masses of water:nope:
On a positive note, I did ask for a letter for surrogacy and she said because I don't have my parts removed she can't write ordering them to do surrogacy but she did craft it in such a way saying that she recommends this path and because we can't do it locally she would appreciate help with this matter. So that's one letter from the RI, one from the FS, and after work today I meet with my GP to get a third letter. Hopefully that is enough for them to help me out.


----------



## Leilani

2have, I'm so glad your doctors are so supportive of your decision and are willing to help.

It wasn't smooth sailing for us today, and I now have 2 decent blasts on board via embryo donation, full details in my journal, but it has been a super stressful day!

Hockey your boys are delicious, I bet they're a handful?!


----------



## Garnet

2have, 
Sorry about the Clomid trial. :hugs: Glad Dr was willing to go around things and get you a letter supporting your surrogate plans!:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!!!!

2have, fab news and I think you'll be fine :thumbup: I am so glad the new surro sounds perfect :) Sucks about the Clomid but you know you tried :thumbup:

Leilani, Oh wow best of luck to you!! 2 blasts on board this is going to be your time :hugs:

Jooba, perfect day for your 12 weeks scan!!! I hope you have a wonderful scan/birthday with your donor :)

Hockey, Oh wow, your boys are almost one it seems like you just had them and they are so cute! Are they walking yet?

Lorna, I get migraines as well and it is tough :( My dotor told me to take strong pain or paracetemol with codeine because my blood pressure goes up if I'm in pain and I'm already on blood pressure meds. Drink lots of water and rest, hope you feel better soon!

Hi everyone!!

I find it hard to get on everyday, I'm so tired and by afternoon I just don't have the energy. So I thought I'd see how everyone is this morning :) Here are my last scan pics :
 



Attached Files:







9scan_1.jpg
File size: 116.1 KB
Views: 4









9scan_2.jpg
File size: 121.8 KB
Views: 5









9_scan3.jpg
File size: 100 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2have4kids

LOVELY scans! Beautiful Crystal!!!


----------



## sienna

Leilani what a stressful time youve had, fingers crossed for two sticky beans :happydance:
Hockey your boys are gorgeous are they a handful?
2have Im sorry the clomid didnt work the surrogacy sounds like it is now progressing
Crystal thanks for sharing your scan photos its lovely to see your twins


----------



## Minno

2have, so sorry to hear about the clomid trial but great news about supporting letters for surrogacy. What's the next steps for you with that?
Hockey - wow your boys are gorgeous, can't believe that's a year passed already!!
Hello and love to everyone else xxx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hockey what beautiful boys! I remember the excitement when you had them last year:)

2have: like everyone else, sorry for the clomid drama but happy you have a doctor supporting your surrogacy! Praying it works out for you:)

Hi to everyone else! :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Minno said:


> 2have, so sorry to hear about the clomid trial but great news about supporting letters for surrogacy. What's the next steps for you with that?

Hi Minno I got your pm, will respond soon. It was our 7 year wedding anniversary yesterday (16 years together) and DH is really sick, celebrated with chicken soup, toast, tea and an evening of Netflix:haha:

The next step is to have our surro lady meet DH to see if she's comfortable with him. The surro letters are being drafted by the docs and once I have them need to send copies to the doctor in Czech Rep to approve moving forward. Then counselling for surro lady with us and for her & her family. Then the legal agreement hopefully in December sometime. We have to lay deposit by Jan 1 for the April cycle. Praying that everything works out smoothly!!:wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> I find it hard to get on everyday, I'm so tired and by afternoon I just don't have the energy. So I thought I'd see how everyone is this morning :) Here are my last scan pics :

You must be approaching the end of first tri? I hear you get your energy back in second tri. And hopefully with getting off some of the meds it'll help with your migraines. Sorry to hear you're having a rough go Crystal!


----------



## Butterfly67

Leilani congrats on being pupo :happydance: even though it sounds like you had a pretty stressful time. It's great you were able to see a pic of the embies brother :)

2have, glad that a bit of progress has been made with the surro but bummer about the clomid :nope:

Hockey your boys are gorgeous :happydance::cloud9:

Crystal lovely pics

Good to see everyone else here xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Leilani, poor thing, how stressful for both of you. But you're PUPO!! Congratulations! 
Crystal a beautiful image! 
2have, sorry about the clomid, but it sounds like things are moving forward with your surrogacy quest. Are you sticking with Reprofit? 
Apparently my UK clinic have the results of our NKC tests, but not the thrombotic risk, so just waiting on our consultants letter, they're so about the money, almost £900 on tests and all the money we've spent so far and I have to pay for a consultation if I want the results face to face! It makes me mad. I've asked for an actual copy if the results and a recommended treatment protocol so I can send to Reprofit, I hope they can read them. xx


----------



## hockey24

The boys are definitely a handful and not quite walking but seriously cruising! They get in enough trouble already so walking is going to be dangerous!! But loving every minute and time is passing much too quickly. 

Currently trying to decide whether we should keep the 5 frozen donor eggs that we have on ice. Its expensive to store them but even more expensive to start from scratch again if I ever get the itch for another baby. 

2have - I hated clomid and it also gave me cysts. Never had an issue with cysts until I took clomid. But sounds like you have a plan and its starting to come together! 

Leilani - 2 blasts!! That fantastic!! Looking forward to following your updates. I have everything crossed for you!!

Crystal - amazing pics!! Makes me feel it was just yesterday that I was in the same position. Such an exciting and scary feeling. Your little bubs look amazing and sound strong and healthy! And the doppler is a definite sanity saver - I used my everytime I was worried. 

Hollyhopeful - I can't believe your 34 weeks! Its almost time and I couldn't be more thrilled for you!! One of the key purchases we made were 2 Rock N Plays - they have been our lifesavers with the twins. Perfect for naps and long naps. 

Butterfly - little Adam is so handsome! Congrats!! 6 months already - amazing!!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Hockey, the boys are adorable!!!


----------



## hockey24

Holy crap Mells! Your girls are 7 months already!! And beautiful!! How has life been with twins? Hard to imagine it any other way isn't it?:cloud9:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi girls, has anyone ever heard of getting milk in when you haven't had a baby? Our surro lady was mentioning I might be able to take a drug that allows me to lactate. WOW what a concept that would be with either surro or adoption.!

PC yes we'd like to stick to Reprofit. There's so many complications with surrogacy and it looks like it'd be much more expensive than adoption at this point. Might try embie donation and adoption as per schedule. There seem to be more and more things that keep coming up and she's only wanting to throw 1 back which I respect but the chances just get reduced that things will work out despite all the money we'd have to throw at this. Flip floppy day today! 

The doc who scanned me on Monday was a wank, those were actually follies and the doc today said 2 are growing nicely, slowly but nicely for only being on the stims for 1 day. So we'll see how it goes. 

PC how's everything with you then? I hope your sheet tells you the normal parameters then so that you have a way to interpet the data. My doc too wanted $600 for the consult. It's really outrageous. I've told them no more $$ from us and especially since he won't help me with Neupogen for the next round. I've just had enough doctor fees and push back I guess. I'm excited to hear about your results!


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, so your potential surrogate will only put one back? It's all it takes, but I know where you're coming from. I think when you've been through as much as we have, one seems like such unrealistic number. Can't help you on the breast feeding thing, though I guess it's all about hormones and goodness knows we've had enough of them! 
The longer this goes on the more I feel like all we do is pay for our Dr's next ski holiday and I know that DH is right, there has to be an end to all this and I have to accept what will be. Just not yet. It's outrageous that they do blood tests and charge you but the fee doesn't include a proper consultation on the results! Sadly I suspect the results will be a load of meaningless numbers to me, but hopefully Reprofit can make sense of them. I don't expect to hear for at least another 2 weeks. 
x


----------



## Mells54

Hockey, yup 8 months next week, and the days are flying by. I miss my snuggly babies. Now they want to be independent and on the move. But yes, I wouldn't have it any other way. I love to see them grow and reach new milestones. Are the boys walking yet?

2 Have, I guess I misunderstood your first post when you said you have 2 cysts. I thought that meant follies so I was happy you were responding well. I'm glad things really are happening for you.

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies
How was your weekend? Monday morning again, how did that happen?! 
2have how are things going? 
x


----------



## crystal443

Did anyone watch the Walking Dead premiere? It was soooo good!!!

Pussycat, I had a decent weekend :) weekends go way to fast!


----------



## dmama

Hello All.....I am in the process of selecting my frozen donor eggs. I am not sure about one of the donors that I like. So I am hoping some of you with donor egg experience can help...The one I like (not much choice actually) is 30 and is relatively new and does not yet have any outcome data. It appears though that she only has 1 lot of eggs left. I am wondering what you all think about a 30 year old donor and also about taking the last of a lot of eggs? Any of you have success with a non proven donor? I mean, I guess someone has got to be the first right? Ii am just tired of waiting but don't want to rush into things....
Thanks in advance...


----------



## hollyhopeful2

My donor was a brand new donor and 28. At my clinic when a donor is brand new and you are the first to use her eggs they give two extra eggs with the lot that you buy. Does your clinic do that? The donor coordinator was also extremely helpful with advice. I have heard that the age of around 27 is perfect for a donor. 30 isn't too far off.


----------



## dmama

hollyhopeful2 said:


> My donor was a brand new donor and 28. At my clinic when a donor is brand new and you are the first to use her eggs they give two extra eggs with the lot that you buy. Does your clinic do that? The donor coordinator was also extremely helpful with advice. I have heard that the age of around 27 is perfect for a donor. 30 isn't too far off.

First off....congrats on the twins! Hope your upcoming delivery goes very well....

Thanks for the information. I don't think this clinic does this, but these seem to be the last eggs available too....It looks like you had great success with a 28 year old new donor, so maybe I should not worry too. Just getting overly neurotic with this process...It is killing me. Thanks!


----------



## crystal443

My first egg donor was 19 and the eggs were
Ok but we had issues at egg collection, the eggs weren't mature so she had to be triggered a second time and go back for egg collection 2 days later, we got a BFN that cycle. The second cycle the egg donor was 21 and we got decent eggs again but had a chemical. This last cycle the egg donor was 24 and we ended up with 4 frozen embryos, I think women in their mid twenties to early thirties produce better eggs. Their bodies are in a good rhythm and cycles are pretty regular. I also think donors in that age group tend to look after themselves more and eat better etc.


----------



## jooba85

My donor is a good friend of mine. She was almost 29 at the time of donation (she turned 29 today). She'd never stimmed before, but she had a great response to very low dose meds and we have our little one on board now and 4 on ice as a result of her cycle. I would be concerned about anyone aged over 35 and donating, but 30 isn't actually that old fertility-wise.

Had my nuchal today. Everything is absolutely perfect with baby. It clearly takes after it's father though because it misbehaved ALL the way through. Kept flipping over and curling up into awkward positions. The sonographer gave up and got the Doc to come scan me. I had to do star jumps, touch my toes, cough, drink water, walk around - all to try get the beggar to move :haha: Every time they poked it with the probe, it'd just kick back and wave it's arms around as if to say "piss off, lady!" Everyone was laughing by the end of it, but I was slightly mortified! :wink wink: I don't think they get a lot of donor egg pregnancies there - they got VERY confused about how to draw the genetic history tree when they are collecting genetic history :haha: Then the lady said "Oh, well, you certainly don't LOOK like someone who has had cancer...". I was like "Um, thanks?" (Was that meant to be a compliment?) Hahahaha. All in all a very funny experience, but so happy baby is perfect. I can cruise into the 2nd trimester now with a little more relief!

Hope everyone is well! Where is everyone up to????


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Jooba I'm glad to hear your scan went well and yes clearly the baby takes after DH:haha:

Dmama, each clinic is different. In Athens you know there's a backup donor and we were given the rights to use her eggs even though she wasn't a proven donor yet. So we ended up doing what Penny recommended which was to use the three x proven donor, a 26 year old lady, had 6 perfect embryos but out of all 6 fresh + FET no BFP. So it just goes to show that anything can happen. Reprofit also gave us a 26 year old donor and there were no frosties (but I hear Reprofit doesn't freeze many embies anyway) and I mc'd both embies early on. Reprofit always says they have a back up donor for you in the event that the original fails but they don't stim a back up so I really don't know how they do things. 

I don't have experience with frozen eggs but I just inquired at Reprogenesis & Reprofit, about frosties and while they're half the price of fresh they warned me that they give only 30-40% chance of success while fresh is 50-60% chance. It was the same stats at my local clinic. I think we'll be doing frozen next try though because it's just too costly to keep doing fresh. Obviously there are some great successes out of frosties and I think we need to do what's available and what feels right at the time. I think it's all a crap shoot no matter so whatever happens, I wish you luck with your next cycle! I do agree that mid twenty to thirty year old ladies probably take better care of themselves than teenagers.

We had Thanksgiving dinner at mom's and just chilled the rest of the weekend. Crystal watched the Season premier of The Walking Dead too, it was great, so happy they blew Terminus to bits, so mad when that guy was threatening that sweet little baby!! What an awful thing!

Our friends just got their adoptive baby last week and sent us photos. Very cute. Our surro lady was going to have us over to meet DH and her OH and she said her OH isn't supportive of her wishes to be a surro and created a huge meltdown before we came over so that was cancelled. I'm going to interview each of our adoption agencies and figure out which one we want to go with and make the move pretty soon. Just tired of waiting and there are just too many complications with surro ladies. We'll also do another IVF try in April at Reprofit when we have our Budapest/Zurich holiday but I need something more solid at this point (adoption).


----------



## hollyhopeful2

2have that is absolutely crushing and disappointing about the surro ladies. Why is it so bloody hard to find someone to carry your baby? Celebrities sure don't seem to have any problems finding someone. That pisses me off.

Jooba great news on the ultrasound! What a wonderful time it is for you right now:)

My friend was 30 when she got married and pregnant the first month she tried! Then she was breastfeeding so never got af until her son was weaned, then the first month she got af pregnant again! Clearly she has some stellar eggs at 30...

I agree Crystal; I think women in their mid 20's early 30's produce better eggs.


----------



## 2have4kids

hollyhopeful2 said:


> 2have that is absolutely crushing and disappointing about the surro ladies. Why is it so bloody hard to find someone to carry your baby? Celebrities sure don't seem to have any problems finding someone. That pisses me off.

I agree Holly, I knew surro was the most complicated and even if a girl has good intentions their unsupportive family can blow it all to kingdom come. That said the adoptions don't sometimes go smoothly either, the lady giving her baby up for adoption with our friend is on 'watch' at the hospital as there's abuse in her relationship and they're afraid they might make off with the baby. 

I saw Minxy posted on our old hijacked thread, she also pm'd me so I gave her a warm welcome and a link to our new all inclusive thread. Hopefully she'll come join us, her and I have been on a long very windy road together.


----------



## Leilani

Oh 2have that is a real shame about the surro - is there any chance her DH might come round to the idea?

Jooba - sounds like your scan was a bit of a mission - what a cheeky bubba you have in there, did it take long with all the exercise they made you do? Did you go and celebrate your donor's birthday afterwards?

Crystal - I've never really watched the Walking Dead, is it something I should get out on DVD (or download) to watch?

dmama - if she only has one lot of eggs left, then hopefully they should be able to give you some data, such as how many eggs she produced and how well they thawed for other recipients. there are so many factors involved in success other than egg quality that it really is hard to compare. Are you not able to get fresh eggs?

As for me - I got two pink lines yesterday afternoon - getting my blood test tomorrow!


----------



## jooba85

WOOOOHOOOOOOO Leilani!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations!!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## jooba85

2have - sorry to hear about the surro. It always seems as though the more people we try to involve, the more complicated it gets. But you're right - it would have been a nightmare to pursue if all parties weren't completely on board.

If adoption was any sort of reasonable prospect in Australia, we would have pursued it aggressively. It's just a nightmare (read: impossible) over here. Plus I was unofficially told that due to my cancer history I have virtually zero chance of ever being approved. That made me so bloody mad. To think of all the bubs and kids in the world that need a supportive home with people who will love them unconditionally, and being told I would never get that chance because I had the nerve to get sick? Idiocy. Complete idiocy! :growlmad: So ED was pretty much our only shot.

Leilani - yes we did celebrate a bit yesterday. Unfortunately she got called into work so we only had time for lunch - but it was wonderful. We did our official Facebook announcement yesterday, because Nicki said she really wanted to share her day with such amazing news.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crystal443

Leilani huge huge congrats!!!! :happydance: Those pink lines are gorgeous :) Walking Dead is a great series to watch, you can download it I'm sure:thumbup:

Jooba, congrats on a healthy baby! Such a relief to get to that point, very exciting!! How did your Facebook announcement go?

2have, :( so frustrating for you with the surro! Why can't these women have it all settled with their families before they even say they would be interested? It makes me feel angry and frustrated that you are having your hopes raised each time. Your right also about frozen eggs, you know if it's going to work I think it does no matter if it's frwsh or frozen eggs. Hang in there, your are so amazingly strong and resilient, stay that way because that is what is going to get your baby in your arms :hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone!! Hope your all well, who's getting ready to cycle next?


----------



## 2have4kids

Leilani :yipee::happydance::bunny::dance::headspin::wohoo:
VERY pleased for you my friend!! That's fabulous news. Let us know how your betas go, here's hoping for a strong response and one sticky bean:yipee::happydance::bunny::dance::headspin::wohoo:
And no, I doubt there's much chance of her girlfriend coming around. She actually sounds like a bit of a tool to me, she wants to leave to go travel so having the surro (her partner) pregnant puts a stint in her plans. She's made out that it would break them up and surro lady doesn't want that. It's too much drama for us. We told surro to keep our number in case she ever does want to go ahead because we'd be open to try this in the future but she's not ready now even though she's been advertising in the surro database for the past 3 years.:shrug: She is a really lovely person, if she wasn't so entwined with her high maintenance partner. 

I'd rather do something that has less complications. As far as I can tell the surro has us on the hook for whatever expenses she might have <--and that could just be one big open can of worms!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Leilani what fantastic news!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Leilani that's fab news :wohoo:

Jooba congrats on a great NT scan :happydance:

2have, yes I agree it's v annoying that she outs herself out there without her partner being on board, but I have everything crossed for a successful cycle for you so you don't need a surro. You will get there chick xx

Yes, who's next? :shrug::happydance:


----------



## dmama

Leilani - Congratulations lady!!!! Whooooo hoooooooo

Jooba - Yay for healthy cheeky bub!!!! Looks like you will have a fun time with your little one when born if this entertaining now!

2have - so sorry the surro thing is so wonky...gosh, seems like she might really want to do it, but probably would feel lost if her partner abandoned her, so she is operating with that in mind...hopefully she isn't in a bad relationship with little overall power....I do hope your final cycle works so you don't have to worry about the difficulties of adoption. It does sound awful that they would not consider you due to your medical history. Anyone at any age can have a serious problem or even step out on the street and get hit by a bus. I have thought of this when thinking that I might be too old for little kids....I can love my kids as long as I am here...Nobody is guaranteed they will have parents until they are older adults themselves...it is the best we can hope for, but no guarantee. And no guarantee because we have a medical condition or are older that we are certain to leave our kids way to early....Nobody knows the future, I wish they would think of the here and now...Adoption is my plan B if my last cycle doesn't work. I do think I may have some issues being older, but we will see. I won't be looking to adopt an infant, so that may make things easier....hugs and good luck!

AFM - ladies...finally found my frozen egg donor. a new batch of ladies were added and I found one better than the others I was contemplating. she is in her mid 20's and has a young child. I like her background and all else...good medical history the best. So now just have to wait for the schedule and then time to get the show on the road! wish me luck!!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

That is so exciting dmama! It is such a relief to decide on a donor...now you can get this party started!!


----------



## Leilani

Great to find a donor who just feels right dmama. Which country are you in?

Yay for 11 weeks Crystal! :dance:

Had a bit of a bleed overnight, so totally freaked out, but by beta came back at 157 and my p4 is 113.7. I;ll get repeat bloods on Saturday which hopefully will le t me know if things are going in the right direction!


----------



## doshima

Yohooooo! Am here!!! First I must say thanks to 2have for helping me find everyone from the old thread. I was starting to wonder why very little updates was coming to my mail box. I supper misses everyone!!!

Pardon me for I read only the first 2pages but my excitement took the best of me seeing familiar names so am posting before I take time to read through.

Ok, been ttc for 9yrs. Had 3failed IVF and one miscarriage. But with perseverance , I have a healthy set of twins my last deivf. 

The journey is not always a smooth but we supported each other so well.

It might not be in my place to say but why is the thread called "Inconceiveable"? Makes it sound so sad to me. 

Crystal? Twins? Welcome to our world sister!!!

Well I hope this thread turns out even better with wonderful and blessed results.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Dosh how wonderful to see you! How are the twins?

Lelaini so glad to hear of a good beta result! It looks like spotting in early pregnancy, particularly twin pregnancy, is quite common:)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Dosh welcome! So what do you find most challenging so far about the twins?
Leilani sorry to hear about the spotting, it's such a stress pill. Common but nothing anyone can tell you will help the nerves. Stay horizontal is the advice my doc gave, I'm sure it's natural and will pass! :hugs:
Crystal congrats on 11 weeks!
How is everyone else? Lorna, Minno, Jooba, DMama, and everyone I've missed?

We've made an appointment with & picked which adoption agency to go with. Also set up our April appointment in Reprofit for another try, just deciding on donor profiles right now. I'm off to LA tonight for a wine festival with a Cuban lady friend that I helped get off her Island. She's just married her OH in Vegas last weekend. Excited to hit the beach and warm weather, it's pretty cold, grey and dismal in Calgary lately.


----------



## doshima

Holly, you are moving so well. I made it only as far as 33wks. You are doing just great, 
2have, they both sleep well at night but most times they wake up the same time to feed!! Outings can also be bogus. A simple trip to the grocery store, clinic or just a stroll can feel like you are parking for a weeks vacation. And worse off is during the day if the choose to be awake at different times, you'll never get anything done. Not even a comfortable trip to do the back door thing.lol. But it's all so much fun especially when I first heard them coo (which they are now expert at)!!!


----------



## Minno

Holly, just wanted to wish you well for delivery. So happy for you that it's all worked out in the end after such a hard road. Can't wait to hear your lovely news.
Leilana - as the other ladies have said, bleeding is common early on, and especially likely with twins. Hope all goes well on Saturday. 

As for me, just going along. Dh is now fully on board with our FET try next year. For my birthday he designed a 'voucher' for inside my birthday card which read 100% off your next baby .... Awwwwww. Xxxxx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Aw Minno! Dh's can be so sweet!! I love the voucher!!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

doshima said:


> Holly, you are moving so well. I made it only as far as 33wks. You are doing just great,
> 2have, they both sleep well at night but most times they wake up the same time to feed!! Outings can also be bogus. A simple trip to the grocery store, clinic or just a stroll can feel like you are parking for a weeks vacation. And worse off is during the day if the choose to be awake at different times, you'll never get anything done. Not even a comfortable trip to do the back door thing.lol. But it's all so much fun especially when I first heard them coo (which they are now expert at)!!!

Hi Dosh! Its been so long since we heard from you. Did you tell us your birth story? I thought your water broke at 31 weeks and then you spent time in the hospital. Is this what happened? Sorry for being so nosy. How much did your boys weigh at birth? There I go again....


----------



## 2have4kids

dmama said:


> 2have - so sorry the surro thing is so wonky...gosh, seems like she might really want to do it, but probably would feel lost if her partner abandoned her, so she is operating with that in mind...hopefully she isn't in a bad relationship with little overall power....I do hope your final cycle works so you don't have to worry about the difficulties of adoption. It does sound awful that they would not consider you due to your medical history. Anyone at any age can have a serious problem or even step out on the street and get hit by a bus. I have thought of this when thinking that I might be too old for little kids....I can love my kids as long as I am here...Nobody is guaranteed they will have parents until they are older adults themselves...it is the best we can hope for, but no guarantee. And no guarantee because we have a medical condition or are older that we are certain to leave our kids way to early....Nobody knows the future, I wish they would think of the here and now...Adoption is my plan B if my last cycle doesn't work. I do think I may have some issues being older, but we will see. I won't be looking to adopt an infant, so that may make things easier....hugs and good luck!
> 
> AFM - ladies...finally found my frozen egg donor. a new batch of ladies were added and I found one better than the others I was contemplating. she is in her mid 20's and has a young child. I like her background and all else...good medical history the best. So now just have to wait for the schedule and then time to get the show on the road! wish me luck!!

Dmama I'm glad to hear they added more and you've found a better match, you did sound a little unsettled and now you sound beaming with confidence!
You know, even if April's round works, even if I'm lucky enough to carry to term & deliver twins, once we sign up for adoption, we're going to be 110% in no matter what:dance: I'll consider myself lucky to have a very young family with loads of love, cries, screams, laughs, hugs, and even happily expecting the occasional projectile poop/vomit:haha:

So when do you start and are they able to give you an expected transfer date? Where are you cycling?

I'm interested to see how many ladies were waiting around to hear about their transfer date, Serum for me was very vague and it stressed me right out and cost us a lot to fly last minute to do the transfer. We couldn't plan anything. Whereas, Reprofit can give me a DE transfer date for April right now, April 7 exactly within a day or 2 variance. My friend Minxy's going through H right now with Serum. It's one of the factors that we considered with our next DE cycle.

Crystal, Dosh, BF, Garnet I'd give anything to be in your shoes. You are lucky, lucky ladies.:hugs:


----------



## dmama

Leilani said:


> Great to find a donor who just feels right dmama. Which country are you in?
> 
> Yay for 11 weeks Crystal! :dance:
> 
> Had a bit of a bleed overnight, so totally freaked out, but by beta came back at 157 and my p4 is 113.7. I;ll get repeat bloods on Saturday which hopefully will le t me know if things are going in the right direction!

Hoping the beta continues to go in the right direction!!! Often the bleeding ends up being nothing.....

I am in the US...West Coast


----------



## dmama

2have4kids said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> 2have - so sorry the surro thing is so wonky...gosh, seems like she might really want to do it, but probably would feel lost if her partner abandoned her, so she is operating with that in mind...hopefully she isn't in a bad relationship with little overall power....I do hope your final cycle works so you don't have to worry about the difficulties of adoption. It does sound awful that they would not consider you due to your medical history. Anyone at any age can have a serious problem or even step out on the street and get hit by a bus. I have thought of this when thinking that I might be too old for little kids....I can love my kids as long as I am here...Nobody is guaranteed they will have parents until they are older adults themselves...it is the best we can hope for, but no guarantee. And no guarantee because we have a medical condition or are older that we are certain to leave our kids way to early....Nobody knows the future, I wish they would think of the here and now...Adoption is my plan B if my last cycle doesn't work. I do think I may have some issues being older, but we will see. I won't be looking to adopt an infant, so that may make things easier....hugs and good luck!
> 
> AFM - ladies...finally found my frozen egg donor. a new batch of ladies were added and I found one better than the others I was contemplating. she is in her mid 20's and has a young child. I like her background and all else...good medical history the best. So now just have to wait for the schedule and then time to get the show on the road! wish me luck!!
> 
> Dmama I'm glad to hear they added more and you've found a better match, you did sound a little unsettled and now you sound beaming with confidence!
> You know, even if April's round works, even if I'm lucky enough to carry to term & deliver twins, once we sign up for adoption, we're going to be 110% in no matter what:dance: I'll consider myself lucky to have a very young family with loads of love, cries, screams, laughs, hugs, and even happily expecting the occasional projectile poop/vomit:haha:
> 
> So when do you start and are they able to give you an expected transfer date? Where are you cycling?
> 
> I'm interested to see how many ladies were waiting around to hear about their transfer date, Serum for me was very vague and it stressed me right out and cost us a lot to fly last minute to do the transfer. We couldn't plan anything. Whereas, Reprofit can give me a DE transfer date for April right now, April 7 exactly within a day or 2 variance. My friend Minxy's going through H right now with Serum. It's one of the factors that we considered with our next DE cycle.
> 
> Crystal, Dosh, BF, Garnet I'd give anything to be in your shoes. You are lucky, lucky ladies.:hugs:Click to expand...

I don't know yet about the schedule, but it seems tentative for mid November. They seem to tell you piecemeal, so it sounds like one of your experiences...I guess they have to juggle lots of patients...I don't know...They will tell me more once all the papers are done and the last fee is paid! LOL!


----------



## doshima

hollyhopeful2 said:


> doshima said:
> 
> 
> Holly, you are moving so well. I made it only as far as 33wks. You are doing just great,
> 2have, they both sleep well at night but most times they wake up the same time to feed!! Outings can also be bogus. A simple trip to the grocery store, clinic or just a stroll can feel like you are parking for a weeks vacation. And worse off is during the day if the choose to be awake at different times, you'll never get anything done. Not even a comfortable trip to do the back door thing.lol. But it's all so much fun especially when I first heard them coo (which they are now expert at)!!!
> 
> Hi Dosh! Its been so long since we heard from you. Did you tell us your birth story? I thought your water broke at 31 weeks and then you spent time in the hospital. Is this what happened? Sorry for being so nosy. How much did your boys weigh at birth? There I go again....Click to expand...


Oh please ask away Holly. I think I told my birth story but sure anymore. Yep, water broke at 31wks but there was still sufficient to carry babies on. So I was managed on bed rest till 33wks when one of the babies did their first pooh in there #yark!!!# than I had to have an emergency CS. They both weighted 2.2kg at birth. They are both superfine now. Weighing 6kg and 5.5kg as they turned 3 months couple of days ago.

Am so excited for you Holly. I can still remember the journey since when the "Lucky Seven" on the old thread ( Bomo, Never, Butterfly, Crystal, Mells, kulish and you) were gearing up. You and Crystal did not make that round. The many disappointments but look at both of you now? Double for Ur troubles:happydance:. I could just kiss you both.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

2have4kids said:


> Crystal, Dosh, BF, Garnet I'd give anything to be in your shoes. You are lucky, lucky ladies.:hugs:

I know sweetie :hugs: I thank my lucky stars every day and still can't believe I've got here. I'm getting A to send some special :dust: over to you. I know you will get there xxx:kiss:


----------



## 2have4kids

on bed rest till 33wks when one of the babies did their first pooh in there #yark!!!# :[/QUOTE said:

> They can poo when they're in there? How do the docs know that? That can't be good:shrug:


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Baby's first poo is called meconium. They can usually tell if baby poo'd inside by the color of the amniotic fluid as it comes out. If its kind of greenish. It can be quite dangerous as baby can swallow it and it can do some damage. When the baby is born and has his first poo in a diaper it looks like black tar! This is caused by the vernix he/she swallowed along with the amniotic fluid inside.

I remember the lucky 7!! It totally sucked being left behind, but I feel made up to:)


----------



## doshima

2have4kids said:


> on bed rest till 33wks when one of the babies did their first pooh in there #yark!!!# :[/QUOTE said:
> 
> They can poo when they're in there? How do the docs know that? That can't be good:shrug:
> 
> Absolutely 2have. Holly is very right. The afternoon I was delivered of the babies I was leaking the amniotic fluid and since it was greenish this time, the doctor called to an emergency CS.Click to expand...


----------



## Minno

Same thing happened to me. As soon as they saw that they rushed me straight to theatre for an emergency section. X


----------



## Leilani

Dmama - glad things are moving forward, I hope you hear from the clinic this week, though still a bit frustrating. That's one of the things l loved about CFC, I told them when I'd be arriving for treatment an they worked backwards from there!

Dosh - your cooing boys sound fabulous

Holly - only 10 days to go, how are you feeling? Are you ready?

Pussycat - any news on your results yet? 

Minno - your DH sounds like a real sweatheart

Lorna - you've gone very quiet, I hope things are going well? Have you had any more bloods or a scan done?

Crystal - so close to 2nd tri now! How has your week been?

2have - how was LA - sounds like it was a perfectly time geatway for you. How long does it take in Canada to be approved for adoption - I'm so glad you still have options.

Hi Mells, Jooba, Butterfly, Garnet and Sienna :wave: I hope you are all having good weekends (and I've not forgotten anyone)

As for me, had my second set of bloods yesterday and my hCG has risen to 397 (p4 is 144) so a doubling time of 36.6 hours, which the clinic and I are happy with. I have my intralipids booked in for tomorrow, I must remember to take a book and my glasses, and next bloods are on Friday.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Leilana how incredibly wonderful! So thrilled and excited for the next 8 months!!

We have 9 more days until delivery. It just doesn't seem real.


----------



## dmama

Leilani said:


> Dmama - glad things are moving forward, I hope you hear from the clinic this week, though still a bit frustrating. That's one of the things l loved about CFC, I told them when I'd be arriving for treatment an they worked backwards from there!
> 
> Dosh - your cooing boys sound fabulous
> 
> Holly - only 10 days to go, how are you feeling? Are you ready?
> 
> Pussycat - any news on your results yet?
> 
> Minno - your DH sounds like a real sweatheart
> 
> Lorna - you've gone very quiet, I hope things are going well? Have you had any more bloods or a scan done?
> 
> Crystal - so close to 2nd tri now! How has your week been?
> 
> 2have - how was LA - sounds like it was a perfectly time geatway for you. How long does it take in Canada to be approved for adoption - I'm so glad you still have options.
> 
> Hi Mells, Jooba, Butterfly, Garnet and Sienna :wave: I hope you are all having good weekends (and I've not forgotten anyone)
> 
> As for me, had my second set of bloods yesterday and my hCG has risen to 397 (p4 is 144) so a doubling time of 36.6 hours, which the clinic and I are happy with. I have my intralipids booked in for tomorrow, I must remember to take a book and my glasses, and next bloods are on Friday.

Thanks...yeah I wish things could have moved a bit faster, but it seems they have their way that they do it and they don't seem to do anything differently than the way they do it, so it seems they figure out when it is going to work for THEM to get you in for transfer and then they work back from that...of course they are willing to flex if you can't make it, but I am willing to go when I have to go...whatever, as much waiting as I have done, this part is not the main issue any more.....


----------



## dmama

hollyhopeful2 said:


> Leilana how incredibly wonderful! So thrilled and excited for the next 8 months!!
> 
> We have 9 more days until delivery. It just doesn't seem real.


GOOD LUCK with the delivery!!!! I bet you can't wait to see your babies!!!!


----------



## dmama

Leilani - congrats on the beta! sorry if you've mentioned it, but what are the intralipids for?


----------



## Leilani

dmama said:


> Leilani - congrats on the beta! sorry if you've mentioned it, but what are the intralipids for?

Intralipids are used to help suppress the immune system, so that my body doesn't react to and attack the embryo as if it were a foreign body. Our son was stillborn at 25 weeks, due to placental failure caused by a ridiculously rare immune condition which has a 60-90% recurrence rate, so we are trying everything possible to suppress my immune system so that my placenta has the best chance of forming correctly in the first three months and beyond. So all in all being pregnant is a pretty scary headspace, but at the end of the day it is beyond our control.


----------



## Minno

My clinic is now offering embryogen but only for fresh cycles so we cant get it for our FET. That's a shame because apparently it helps when you've experienced repeated implantation failure or miscarriage. So the plan now then is the usual meds, assisted hatching on both embryos, and embryo glue, and prednison 10 mg. What do you think ladies?
Also, We're off to the states on hols early to mid July and its a little confusing as once I start the estrogen I have to have a scan 10-12 days later. Does this mean I'll have to wait until August for transfer?
I am struggling with the waiting time today &#128532; xxx


----------



## Leilani

Minno, I would try and have the transfer before your trip if possible, or else that's almost a year to wait. What is embryogen? Are your frosties day three ones?


----------



## Minno

We really want to take our son to Florida - he's had to wait while we went thru treatment this year so I guess it means I just have to be patient. I will be starting the ball rolling in May so it's not too bad I guess. Our frosties are four grade 1 blasts. We are very lucky.


----------



## Minno

Embryogen is a special culture medium that has been investigated in the largest European trial of ivf and found to significant increase success rates. Particularly so if you've had previous miscarriage or implantation problems. I've had two de ivf'so and gotten pregnant both times but lost it at six week mark. This time around I'm taking prednisone just in case there's an immune issue. X


----------



## sienna

Congratulations Leilani :happydance:

2have Im so sorry the surrogacy lady hasnt worked out
Dmama Im glad to hear youve found a donor you like
Doshima welcome to the new thread
Minno thats so lovely of your DH, which clinic are you planning on using?


----------



## Minno

Hi Sienna. We will be going back for FET at Gest clinic, Prague. They were excellent. X


----------



## crystal443

Morning everyone :)

2have, I saw your pics on FB :) Your weekend looked amazing! I hope you had a
great time!

Leilani, again congrats to you! That is amazing news xx

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I got a cold from DH which I shouldn't complain it's my first in years.


----------



## Leilani

crystal443 said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> 2have, I saw your pics on FB :) Your weekend looked amazing! I hope you had a
> great time!
> 
> Leilani, again congrats to you! That is amazing news xx
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend! I got a cold from DH which I shouldn't complain it's my first in years.

And the reassuring that your immune system is weak! I just hope it doesn't hit you too hard. The worst cold I ever got was just after an unsuccessful cycle early in the year, as I came off the drugs.


----------



## crystal443

Yeah it's a doozy or I'm a baby lol!


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks for the invite to the thread 2Have, it's taken me a while to get round to it.

Hi everyone,
After quite a TTC and IVF journey, 3 OE cycles, 1 DS and 1 DE, we're on our 6th IVF using DE and hubby's swimmers.
I've been down regging for almost a month with really bad night sweats, I've finally had the call Friday to say my donor has started stimms. First DE we used a back up who was ready when we happened to be in Athens so really smooth process. I think this last month of kept being told end of the week (3 times), donor would get AF, has been the most stressful IVF experience yet and we never got to blast in 4 OE cycles so that's saying alot!
Hopefully will be off to Athens next week, sadly DH's sperm is so bad they can't freeze so we need to be there in person. A little more stress! Trying to put all this behind me and chill out but its quite tough. These clinics don't seem to realise when you've done this much IVF the world doesn't stop for you.

Wishing everyone else the best of luck where ever you are on your journey.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Wow Minxy! You have had quite a journey so far! Hoping this next cycle is a successful one for you:)


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, did you use donor embryos last time? I thought you did for some reason to see if it wasn't his wee soldiers keeping you from your bfp? I'm glad to hear things are moving along, waiting around like that is soo stressful!

Crystal thanks for the kind words, LA has been an awful lot of fun. We're off for fish tacos this morning and then I fly home. 4 bottles stuffed in my tiny suitcase of amazing bubbly & red wine for Christmas time. I'm sorry to hear you've caught a cold, sucks not being able to take anything for it but reassuring to hear that your immune system is weak. 

Hi to everyone else!!:wave:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls!!

2have, fish tacos are fab:thumbup: mmmm wine sounds yum too :)

Just checking in on everyone, glad everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't checked in for a while, but I have been reading. 
Crystal, hope your colds better or at least not getting you down. Leilani, great news on the Beta! 2have I'm sorry about the surrogacy, it sounds like a really rough road to go down and even worse when you think you've found someone but then it turns out they aren't in the right place. Minno, you need to do what's right for all if you. Dmama, glad you've found a donor, exciting times! Holly thinking if you over the next week or so! Minxy, glad the clinic have finally come back to you, fingers crossed for next week. Jooba, how you doing? Sorry if I missed anyone! 
I got my test results back, no issues with the thrombotic risk tests so all clear there. NKC came back slightly raised at 16.7%, apparently normal is 2-12%. As always the feedback from the clinic was basic, recommend low dose asperin, heparin and steroids as well as a single intralipid infusion during endometrial prep, then Gestone rather than cyclogest. I'm assuming they suggest a single infusion as the result was only just over normal range, can anyone help? The letter said to make a nurse consultation appointment to discuss further only when I tried I was told they were very busy and could only do do just before proceeding with a cycle. So how am I meant to work out the cost? Seriously it's all about the money for them, I'm done with them. I'm confused about my results though, is 16.7% something to worry about, it feels like the tests results don't tell me anything strongly to indicate immune issues. Perhaps DH is right and I should give up, it just seems so unfair. DH is not willing to talk about this at the moment and I'm feeling very alone in all of this. Sorry to be down but I'm really feeling very lost. x


----------



## hollyhopeful2

A lot of dh's seem to have issues around this time in a cycle. I am not the expert on nkc issues though you are lucky to have Crystal and 2have on this thread. I'm sure they will be able to help you through this!


----------



## dmama

Pussycat1 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't checked in for a while, but I have been reading.
> Crystal, hope your colds better or at least not getting you down. Leilani, great news on the Beta! 2have I'm sorry about the surrogacy, it sounds like a really rough road to go down and even worse when you think you've found someone but then it turns out they aren't in the right place. Minno, you need to do what's right for all if you. Dmama, glad you've found a donor, exciting times! Holly thinking if you over the next week or so! Minxy, glad the clinic have finally come back to you, fingers crossed for next week. Jooba, how you doing? Sorry if I missed anyone!
> I got my test results back, no issues with the thrombotic risk tests so all clear there. NKC came back slightly raised at 16.7%, apparently normal is 2-12%. As always the feedback from the clinic was basic, recommend low dose asperin, heparin and steroids as well as a single intralipid infusion during endometrial prep, then Gestone rather than cyclogest. I'm assuming they suggest a single infusion as the result was only just over normal range, can anyone help? The letter said to make a nurse consultation appointment to discuss further only when I tried I was told they were very busy and could only do do just before proceeding with a cycle. So how am I meant to work out the cost? Seriously it's all about the money for them, I'm done with them. I'm confused about my results though, is 16.7% something to worry about, it feels like the tests results don't tell me anything strongly to indicate immune issues. Perhaps DH is right and I should give up, it just seems so unfair. DH is not willing to talk about this at the moment and I'm feeling very alone in all of this. Sorry to be down but I'm really feeling very lost. x

Awww hun, is it possible to take your results to another RE for a second opinion? If you are sure your RE isn't really helping you. You should feel comfortable with where you are going. Also, I left one RE practice because of the way the front desk staff etc were acting. Nobody called back, nobody knew what you were talking about etc. However, the doctors were actually pretty good and pretty open and I often wonder if I should have just informed the doctors that their staff were insane. Maybe if there is a way that you can talk to the doc directly to let them know that you are being barred from carrying out the suggested next steps that s/he recommended, maybe they can override the nurses who just follow protocol. Maybe if the doc tells them to get you in, they will? Otherwise, maybe try to get a second opinion.....HUGS!


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks ladies, tbh the nurses are usually better at the consultant, however they are very overworked. DH won't go back there and the tests were only ever done there so we would know, I just expected them to be more thorough and communicative in their explanation of the results. If we go anywhere else it will be Reprofit and I'll mail them the results today. I guess if I'd had a high % of NKC then at least I'd have an answer but I don't and I seem to fall into that big pile of 'unknown infertility' and that sucks because nonone knows what the best thing to do is. x


----------



## jooba85

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA - lots of things keeping me busy at the moment.

Pussycat - I'm not an expert on the nkc issue, but just wanted to say I feel for you. It's horrible being in a situation where you don't have clear answers and you don't know where to turn next. I don't know at what point hubby and I would have said "enough is enough" - I think that point comes at different times for different couples. I guess it's harder sometimes to watch the people we love go through such heartache, maybe your DH just wants to spare you any more disappointment? Men can be a little avoidant like that. :shrug:

2have - lovely to hear you had a great weekend. Bubbles and wine at Xmas sound amazing! What's the latest with where you guys are at?

Crystal - HAPPY 12 WEEKS! I'm 14 weeks tomorrow (the ticker in my signature is a little off). Definitely happy to be past that scary first trimester. When is your nuchal scan? Hope the cold is easing.

Dmama - awesome you have found an egg donor. One more step forward! Sometimes it's the foreword momentum that keeps you going. When things stall it can be frustrating.

Minno - I can understand the wait seems hard. I had a decision to make before transfer to either take a well paying temporary job for a month and delay ET by 4 weeks, or go ahead with the fresh cycle. I decided I couldn't stand to wait another month, so I can't imagine how far away next year sounds. :hugs:

Gosh Holly - very exciting times for you ahead!!! :happy dance:

Minxy - welcome to the new thread! :hugs:

Leilani - how are you feeling? Do you have a scan date coming up? Hope you are well

Miss LornaMJ!!! Where are you?? Wherever you are, I hope all is well

Hi Sienna and Dosh! :hugs:

(Who have I forgotten??)

Love to you all

xo


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> Thanks ladies, tbh the nurses are usually better at the consultant, however they are very overworked. DH won't go back there and the tests were only ever done there so we would know, I just expected them to be more thorough and communicative in their explanation of the results. If we go anywhere else it will be Reprofit and I'll mail them the results today. I guess if I'd had a high % of NKC then at least I'd have an answer but I don't and I seem to fall into that big pile of 'unknown infertility' and that sucks because nonone knows what the best thing to do is. x

Hi PC, sorry to hear about your diagnosis but hey:happydance: you got some answers! To me, it seems you're one step forward to your success having children. If your NKC's are slightly elevated then during implantation/pregnancy they might have the propensity to take off stopping implantation or causing mc? That's how I'd interpret this. I'm not sure why your DH is so negative? Now that you've got an inkling of what the problem is, pop some prednisone, inject the Lupron or Clexane, whichever they have in your local pharmacy, and 1 week before the transfer have an intralipid infusion (it's not too pricey either). You might just find this is enough to have implantation and a successful pregnancy. But I don't really get why so negative now that you're in the know about what's causing your problems? If there were other issues going on the same protocol would be recommended too, you've spent the very least amount to get the very highest success with your next try-it was really a very smart way to go about it. We did the full testing and it was too expensive, the same protocol for more $$. Pat yourself on the back for figuring out more of your problem. 

Is your DH is angry with how much the transfers are costing? This IS your time to have a family-you won't be able to redo this moment 10-20 years from now. Don't give up if it's important to you. Is having a family important to him? What are his priorities anyway and why so unsupportive to you - you need him! Maybe in the presence of a counselor you might get a more supportive part come out? Sometimes men are much better at coming to terms when a third party lays it all out on the table, and better behaved when someone else is in the room. I'm sorry you're having to deal with him as well as the medical issues, we need them to be our rocks, put your steel toed boot on and give that man a good kick in the butt!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks 2have, but it doesn't feel like answers, the levels are not elevated particularly high but your comment on what could happen at implantation does make sense. I'm just cross and feeling a little defeated by the lack of support from my clinic. However I know you talk sense, but when you're paying for everything yourself it has to be right. 
As for DH, I don't mean to paint such a bleak picture of him, he's been very supportive but he's found the past few years heartbreaking with all the hope then failure and also having to watch me get more and more desperate. One of us has to stay grounded. He's also got a lot if other pressures going on in his life right now which don't help. I can see his view, he wants to look at adoption as we're guaranteed a child at the end of it. Even if it's an emotional nightmare to get there, at least at the end there are guarantees. If we go for another DE cycle and it fails we have to wait another 6 months before we can be considered for adoption, then min 6 months to he approved then start looking for a child ....


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> Thanks 2have, but it doesn't feel like answers, the levels are not elevated particularly high but your comment on what could happen at implantation does make sense. I'm just cross and feeling a little defeated by the lack of support from my clinic. However I know you talk sense, but when you're paying for everything yourself it has to be right.
> As for DH, I don't mean to paint such a bleak picture of him, he's been very supportive but he's found the past few years heartbreaking with all the hope then failure and also having to watch me get more and more desperate. One of us has to stay grounded. He's also got a lot if other pressures going on in his life right now which don't help. I can see his view, he wants to look at adoption as we're guaranteed a child at the end of it. Even if it's an emotional nightmare to get there, at least at the end there are guarantees. If we go for another DE cycle and it fails we have to wait another 6 months before we can be considered for adoption, then min 6 months to he approved then start looking for a child ....

There's not much one can do but send you hugs. We technically have to wait the 6 months for adoption too after our last go but we both really want a large family. I know people get pregnant accidentally while on the 2-3 year wait (Jillian Michaels partner is a prime example) and if that happens to us it'll be a blessing (with our European trips for DE IVF). With all their rules it means we cannot be honest with them and I regret this deeply. We could keep on waiting till I'm 42, 44 but I believe those rules are made for a good reason, I think 99% of the population would be happy with 1-2 babies and would halt the adoption process if they had one naturally but we want both and or at least 1 to work out and have discussed at length all of the what if's.
Anyway, again, I'm sorry you're both under so much pressure right now. Hopefully you're able to make a decision that you're both comfortable with.


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat,
All I can tell you is I really think since you know your issues maybe give it 1 more go round with all the suggestions! If I were a bit younger I would insist on it with my Hubby! I know it is expensive physically and mentally but you have come this far! &#9825; Hugs to you and what ever you decide!

You all might want to head to Holly's thread and see her news!


2have, my Aunt adopted because they were infertile for 7 years then she got pregnant not more than 6 mos after adoption and had another one after that!


----------



## Minno

Pussycat, I wish you well in whatever you decide. I understand your frustration. I don't know what my issues are either regarding immune response and the Gest clinic don't offer investigations. All I'm being offered is prednisone and not the clexane or Intralipids etc. I just have to at least take the steroid and hope for the best.
My DH is getting difficult. He wants to wait until after our summer holiday to go for FET but I am really struggling with that timeframe. So tonight we had a heart to heart (prompted by some pouting by me&#128555;) and now he is coming round to the idea of us doing it maybe in February &#128516;. That way we could have a try, if it doesn't work we can head off on holiday in July and then have another go later in the year. I think he is upset with seeing me so desperate and trying to stay focused for us but really, I'm 45 now and don't want to hang around. 
So February it may be. More talks over next couple of days ... He has to chew things over before seeing that I'm right ha ha
Good luck PC
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno, I thank that's exactly how my DH feels. The last chat we had ended with me in tears and him saying 'see it's all too upsetting', however for me it's more upsetting knowing I'll never carry a child. I too am aiming for Feb, Reprofit said they could fit me in then but I need to know that he's fully on board with me before going further. 
2have, I'm tempted to start the adoption thing before but it's such an invasive process that I'm sure I'd be caught out and I worry that they'd then never let me adopt. 
Garnet, that's kind of the route I'm going down &#128521;. Great news in Holly! x


----------



## dmama

Hi Ladies! My cycle has started!!!! Looking to transfer middle of next month...I will be traveling. Then it is Holidays...so things are soooooo busy all of a sudden, but I am happy to have gotten started finally! Will start estrogen after AF....wish me luck!!!!

Baby dust to all of us!!!!!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## Leilani

That's great news dmama, even though it's still more waiting - it's good to know you have your target in sight! sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Dmama, that's fantastic news! So nice to know that things are moving for you! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Wishing sticky beans for you Dmama!!


----------



## Minno

Good luck Dmama - this is your time! :)

Ladies, a breakthrough! DH has agreed to a February FET woo hooooooo I'm off to contact the clinic to arrange! Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Great Minno! Hopefully I can get mine to do the same! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Minno that's fantastic news!! :hugs::dance:


----------



## Leilani

That's great news Minno, February will come round in no time!


----------



## Minno

Pussycat I laid it on thick and let it settle with him for a day or two, and now he can't wait!!
I'm frustrated I haven't heard back from the clinic yet - sent them two messages but nada grrrrrr oh gosh I'm so impatient!!!

Ok now time to depress me. What are the success rates with frozen blasts? I'm being asked one or two back, hatching and glue? Im inclined to say yes to all. Carpe diem ladies xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Minno said:


> Pussycat I laid it on thick and let it settle with him for a day or two, and now he can't wait!!
> I'm frustrated I haven't heard back from the clinic yet - sent them two messages but nada grrrrrr oh gosh I'm so impatient!!!
> 
> Ok now time to depress me. What are the success rates with frozen blasts? I'm being asked one or two back, hatching and glue? Im inclined to say yes to all. Carpe diem ladies xxxx

I'm pregnant with frozen blasts! As for the hatching and glue, if you think you'll have regrets if you don't, then do it. However, I was under the impression that assisted hatching was only used on embryos before they reach blast stage, as was offered it one time I had a day three transfer, though after talking to the embryologist, we decided against it.


----------



## Minno

Ah Leilani i didn't know you were preggo with frozen blasts - that has cheered me
up a lot :) now did you get one back or two?
I've been offered glue with frozen blasts and hatching. Had them both for fresh transfer also. Asked for embryogen too but can only have that with fresh xx


----------



## Pussycat1

We had a chat about glue on 'the other' thread and I think it was Jooba that said it wasn't really found to make any difference (Joiba, did I get that right?), the clinic we use in the uk also said they didn't offer it or assisted hatchling as they didn't believe either made a difference, but it's weird that so many other clinics offer it, so surely there has to be some benefit? It's very confusing. Minno are you going to Gest? I spoke to them and I think it was them that prompted me to ask the questions previously. If it's Gest can I ask why you picked them over say Reprofit or any other? x


----------



## Leilani

Minno said:


> Ah Leilani i didn't know you were preggo with frozen blasts - that has cheered me
> up a lot :) now did you get one back or two?
> I've been offered glue with frozen blasts and hatching. Had them both for fresh transfer also. Asked for embryogen too but can only have that with fresh xx

We had two put back, and hopefully in just over two weeks we'll find out if there's one or two in there!

If things don't cause any damage, then there's no harm in trying everything!


----------



## Minno

PC, yes it is Gest. They fitted the bill for us. Fantastic coordinators, good price, located in Prague so easy to get to, great success rates, offered all the new techniques , guarantees of 5 eggs and 2 blasts minimum, reduced costs for subsequent cycles if you need them etc.
I've been impressed by them altho the one thing they don't do that would be helpful is full immune testing!

Leilani, wow, maybe twinnies on board!! Can't wait to hear the update xxx


----------



## sienna

hi ladies

sorry I haven't had chance to catch up, I've been really busy.

I've now had my aquascan which shows either a polyp or scaring :( I'm now going to Serum for a hystroscopy in December instead of the transfer. We're both upset that the transfer will be next year now, but at least I haven't had a failed transfer.

Have any of you had a hystroscopy and how was it?

2have what was it like on your own in Athens as I'll be going on my own.

I hope everyone's well and having a good weekend


----------



## Garnet

sienna said:


> hi ladies
> 
> sorry I haven't had chance to catch up, I've been really busy.
> 
> I've now had my aquascan which shows either a polyp or scaring :( I'm now going to Serum for a hystroscopy in December instead of the transfer. We're both upset that the transfer will be next year now, but at least I haven't had a failed transfer.
> 
> Have any of you had a hystroscopy and how was it?
> 
> 2have what was it like on your own in Athens as I'll be going on my own.
> 
> I hope everyone's well and having a good weekend

I had to look it up because it is called a different procedure in the USA. I had one done when I was 43 after my 2 MC. It was not that bad however I had heard from other who had not had a baby that it was painful! They put like a balloon to blow up my cervix and tooka scope that had a camera and took picures to see if there was any scarring or polyps. Mine turned out fine! You have to take pain reliever before the procedure!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minno, I like the research on embryogenesis but it's too bad it's only used in fresh transfers, I suppose it's the medium the embryos grow in therefore if we get frozen they're already grown? I didn't like the studies/feedback that I've heard from the docs at Reprofit and Serum on glue, like Jooba said the docs seem to feel it can compromise implantation. I did a scratch before each of my last 2 transfers and I think it impeded implantation. For people with immune issues apparently it can cause too much inflammation. But who knows:shrug:
I'll be doing frosties too next round. I feel the cost of fresh DE IVF is beyond us at this point especially if we're investing in adoption process. I'm going to contact Gest as I like all of the extras they seem to have with their plan. 

Sienna, I have no problem travelling by myself-in fact I really love it! I seem to meet so many more people and have had some lovely conversations the last time I went. I love strolling around the shopping boulevards. I usually do a little research before I go somewhere alone, figure out how to get to the best outlet malls, best places to eat in the market areas and load a whack of movies on the ipad because hotel tv in foreign countries sucks:haha: I load my phone with data to navigate the subways/trams/busses. Are you worried, is it your first time travelling alone? What would be your biggest concern?
When I'm alone I prefer to book a hotel with free breakfast and have internet in the room. This way you can skype DH anytime. I wish I could come with you:hugs:we'd have a lovely time!


----------



## Butterfly67

Minno I was under the impression that the success rates with frosties aren't that different to fresh rates when it comes to DE but I might be wrong :shrug:


----------



## Minno

Thanks for the info Butterfly, that's encouraging. When our fresh cycle failed the coordinator told me to come back for frozen transfer quickly because he said my uterus would be more 'primed' so better chance of success. But they can freeze embies for years so surely you still have a good chance even though there's been a time gap? I also worry about thaw rates - but with four you'd hope to get at least one that survives eh? 

2have, thanks for info on embryogen- that's exactly right- it's the medium they fertilise them in so too late to apply to frosties. Don't know about the other stuff tho. We had it last time and I got a bfp, altho of course it didn't last but I don't know why.
It's all a crap shoot, as you would say &#128521;
I think you'll like Gest. Try them out xxx


----------



## Minno

I just had a comforting thought! If I want transfer in Feb, I can start the meds with Jan period eh? And hey, if it arrives early in Jan well I can just go with it considering it takes about three weeks anyway from starting meds to transfer, and that's if it all goes well. So January here we come. It's November next week! Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, Garnet pointed me in this direction. :flower:
My ticker pretty much sums up out story, but just to add although my otd for our donor egg cycle is not til thurs, I am pretty sure it's not been successful. Have had (numerous) neg htp's, am 13 days post ov and with dd's cycle knew for sure by now. 
So this may be defeatist, to me its self preservation, but I need to know what plan b is. We are at the top of the waiting list at a different clinic and they will be able to match us pretty much straight away. We have invested so much in this so far, time, money and emotion, but for me to say we need to stop is a much harder decision than to go through it all again. 
Right, am off to read back this thread and hopefully get to know you all better. 
Thank, Kath xx


----------



## sienna

2have4kids said:


> Sienna, I have no problem travelling by myself-in fact I really love it! I seem to meet so many more people and have had some lovely conversations the last time I went. I love strolling around the shopping boulevards. I usually do a little research before I go somewhere alone, figure out how to get to the best outlet malls, best places to eat in the market areas and load a whack of movies on the ipad because hotel tv in foreign countries sucks:haha: I load my phone with data to navigate the subways/trams/busses. Are you worried, is it your first time travelling alone? What would be your biggest concern?
> When I'm alone I prefer to book a hotel with free breakfast and have internet in the room. This way you can skype DH anytime. I wish I could come with you:hugs:we'd have a lovely time!

thanks 2have for the tips, I have traveled in the UK on my own but this will be the first time in a foreign country on my own. Feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all at the minute. I shall do some reading up on things you have suggested.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Sienna - I'm with Serum too. I had an aquascan with P in May, then after my mc after our July FET I had a hysto back in the UK start of September. I paid extra over here to be knocked out but the staff seemed to think I'd had no problem with it & simalar to aquascan (I'm just fed up being poked about). No one told me to rest up and I went back to work the next day. The worst part for me was the 2 days after where i was in a lot pain and just needed to sit still. If you're having it done in Athens, make sure you sort out some hotel entertainment, loaded Ipad or something. But the actual procedure & that first day I was fine. I previously found this with ECs, it was day after that I felt it.

2have - we only did DE last time, was very smooth as we only went for tests then ended up using someone's back up donor. We freezed the embies & had a FET in July. Which was soooo easy compared to this go.

AFM: Thanks for the welcome ladies. The stress of DE goes on, had my lining scan Friday and all perfect - phew!
First the clinic said EC is likely to be Wed / Thurs this week, & they'd mail today. I finally gave in & 5pm their time mailed them, likely to be Thurs / Fri. OMG this is slowly killing me. Me & DH have started our holiday and are sitting here waiting to book & go. Its so frustrating we couldn't leave a frozen sperm sample (quality too bad). I know we're waiting on someone else's cycle but after waiting 28 days for their AF and now the EC it feels like we're being messed around or our donor isn't that great. I could never do another fresh DE cycle like this, this may be our 6th IVF but its by far the most stressful. I think the clinic likes to keep people happy but I'd rather know the truth.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## sienna

thanks Minxy, I'm sorry to hear your waiting about, that's seems to be the main negative with serum and one of the reasons we're going with frozen as I don't have flexibility with leave at work. Good luck with your transfer, keep us up to date on how things go. Which hotel are you staying in? 

minno February will be here before you know it :)

welcome Mrs G


----------



## Minno

Sorry to hear that Minxy. How frustrating. I am already amazed with how easy FET is to arrange than the fresh cycle was. I hope you get the nod soon.

Sienna, when are you doing your next cycle? We can be frozen buddies lol
I heard from he clinic today - I've just to start the meds as soon as my cycle comes round in January. So it's no time at all really. They said just pick a month and start when u want! I've still got to make sure they order me the meds soon tho.
Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Sienna - the timings is the only negative I have with Serum. There is a wait on appointments when you're there as they're so busy but I take a book & that's fine.

Are you using frozen eggs or embryos? My FET was so easy with them. Good luck.

Minno - good luck with your FET. As you say FET is so much easier & less stressful than fresh.


----------



## MinxyChick

I forgot to say EC is now likely to be Friday...


----------



## sienna

Minno I&#8217;m having my hysteroscopy in December then I was planning on going in March for my transfer, but Serum is recommending I transfer in January or Feb. I&#8217;m just not sure my cycle will line up to be able to take the leave when I need to. It would be good to be cycle buddies :)

Minxy I&#8217;m using frozen embryos, when are you flying out to Serum?


----------



## Minno

Good luck for a smooth and successful cycle for you Minxy. I'll be routing for you :)

Sienna, I know, it's so difficult trying to get the timings right for everything and to make sure it fits in with our cycles and work etc Here's hoping it's all worth it. Looks like we will cycle around the same time - yay! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Sienna, I had hysteroscopy last yr, just like ec really. Good luck. 

Minx, is ec still on for tomorrow? 

Had bloods today and def bfn but the 2nd clinic we were on the list with has offered us a match and we're (crazily??) going for it ASAP. 

They've looked at the cycle with the other clinic and suggested I also take prednisolone from ET for nkc. I know some of you have had nkc tests, is this something you've been offered? 

Kath xx


----------



## Minno

Mrs G, I have been advised to take prednisone his coming cycle - 5mg a day going up to 10mg. I'm being asked to take from cycle day 1 - so 2-3 weeks before transfer. I haven't had immune testing but I pushed the clinic as ive had two de ivf's and two bfps but early losses. I've had a natural pregnancy too and my 'baby' boy is a strapping 12 year old currently asleep next door! So I guess even im thinking it could be my body rejecting the donor egg. I'm just pleased to be doing something different this cycle.
Good luck to you, we can compare notes!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies, well I've had a stressful couple of days trying to sort out my meds for this cycle via a new coordinator at the clinic. Dunno if it's a language barrier or what but man o man she just was not getting it and kept asking me why I was asking about cyclogest and Utrogestan (eh because I have one and not the other and I need you to order me it if I need it) and prednisone (eh perhaps u need to liaise with the doctor to ask why I need that)! Anyway, eventually got it sorted out and am getting the prednisone via the e-pharmacy so will take a couple of weeks to arrive. I am starting it in Jan and will transfer end jan or sometime early feb. Eeekk

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Minno, I have two frozen blasts on board, both were grade 1 and didn't lose their grading when thawed :thumbup: Feb is going to come quickly

2have, how are you doing? Are you still set for an April cycle and have you decided on fresh or frozen eggs? 

Leilani, so excited for you and smudge is gorgeous!! 

Jooba, glad things are moving along nicely for you!! time is flying by :)

Garnet, how are things? do you think you'd go back for a cycle?

Sienna, glad you cycle isn't far off!! I have everything crossed for you!!

Hi new ladies:) Welcome, this is the best group of women :thumbup:

I had my 12 week scan, everything was normal so that's a relief! Both measure exactly the same still and twin 1 had a heartbeat of 165 and twin 2 had a heartbeat of 170. :thumbup:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, 

Minno, sorry about the hastle, glad you got it sorted, now roll on Feb! It sounds like there's a few of you cycling around the same time. With any luck you can add me to the list :) 
Minxy, is egg collection today? Best of luck if it is, hope they get lots of lovely healthy eggs!
Crystal / Jooba, glad you're both doing well, time does fly! 
Good luck to you Dec ladies! Hopefully you'll get your Christmas babies! 
Lots going on over the next few months on here. 
I've convinced DH to go again, he's still a little reluctant, but willing to go with what I want. Just waiting to hear what the earliest date they can do is, Reprofit direct say March, just waiting to hear from Magdalena. Just wondering, UK ladies, what's the best way to pay the deposit in  when you have a £ bank account? xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for the kind wishes, EC today. DH is doing his bit now. 
ET booked for Wednesday. I doubt we'll hear from the clinic in between, as much as I don't like that it seems to be their way. It's wonderful it's finally happening & after all the build up feel very relaxed! 

Pussycat - good luck with the next cycle. Through a fluke with our bank account when moving house we've got a platinum banking account with Barclays & they transferred our money to Serum for free. I'm not sure what others do. 

Crystal - congratulations. What wonderful news on your scan. 

Mrs G, Minno - I'm on Prednisolene too & I've not had immunes testing. I think Serum take a very belt & braces approach. I think it's a good idea as they get the results.

Minno - Sorry to hear you've had such hassles sorting out your meds. My memory has gone, where are you cycling? 

MrsG - I looked into cycling soon after my early mc & because the embie died it's actually a good idea to cycle again as soon as possible. I read that in my Emma Cannon book, so I wouldn't worry about it. Where are you at?


----------



## doshima

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing good.
Has anyone heard from Holly yet?


----------



## Garnet

doshima said:


> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing good.
> Has anyone heard from Holly yet?

Holly has her own thread and she had her twins!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Crystal, Hubby is in an intense School and has like 6+ hours of homework most night and they don't let him take time off so no it won't happen. I think I have to give it up because I hit the 47 year old in January and my cut off was 45 ! Ha ha!


----------



## Mells54

Just wanted to drop in and catch up with everyone! good luck on all the upcoming cycles.


----------



## Minno

Aw Crystal, such wonderful news to hear about your scan. If forgotten you had two frozen blasts on board - as always you are my inspiration! X

Pussycat - yay to convincing hubby! These men are hard work sometimes eh - they know they're gonna give in in the end tho so they should just save us the hassle and say yes at the start! I hope u cycle in jan/feb too and we can go through it together.

Minxyy I am cycling with Gest ivf in Prague. They are pretty good generally but I have a new coordinator and she misses the point sometimes. The Dr is brill tho - he sorted it all out and has sent the e-prescription for my meds to the Internet pharmacy already. Just waiting to hear from them.

Butterfly - how are u and little
man doing? Thanks so much again for the progynova - saves me some ££ and was very sweet of you xx

MrsG - Yep I'm pleased about the prednisone prescription this time - hope it makes the difference!

Garnet - never say never!!
Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## sienna

Crystal I&#8217;m so glad to hear your scan showed two healthy babes :) what's your due date?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Hope everyone's ok 

Minno, Minx, I've not had nkc tests but new clinic have suggested taking prednisone, worth a try?! They said they would recommend that over Eeva, scratch, and assisted hatching? 

Pussycat, I think you need to look at the exchange rate and charges your bank is offering. I think there are special credit cards which offer better rates to pay in euros. 

Garnet, do you mean you said you'd stop ttc at 45? It's so hard, for me the decision to go again is so much easier than to stop. X

Am still waiting for af. Took last cyclogest and progynova on wed night, anyone know how long it'll take for cd1?

Happy weekend! Xx


----------



## Minno

Mrs G, should only take about 3-4 days once medication level starts to drop.

Are you going again straight away? Fantastic! Good luck xxxx


----------



## cali_kt

Hi everyone! 2have4kids recommended this thread to me. I am currently going through my first DE cycle. My transfer is a week from tomorrow. Very excited. Looking forward to getting to know you all. My short and sweet history is in the signature!!


----------



## Garnet

Tee hee yes Mrs G, we been trying since I as 41 1/2 and 5 natural baby MC and 1DE MC. I had my son at 39/40 and had no complications! We orignal set our age limit 45 to stop trying and then these gals convinced me to give DE a try last January so we went in March and unfortunately MC in May! Hubby is now stuck in a intensive career building school that takes no prisoners until June of next year! No time off and long study hours however hopefully he will be promoted at the end of it and it is a substantial raise! My only choice would be is to go by myself and get a donor egg and sperm wich would probably lead to my divorce! So I am just here to Cheer everyone on!


----------



## Garnet

Hello Cali _kt and welcome!


----------



## Mells54

Cali KT I think I remember you from another thread. Welcome here, these ladies are so wonderfully supportive and full of great information!


----------



## Minno

Hi Cali -Kt and welcome to the thread. Look forward to hearing more about your story over the coming weeks.

Question for the immune experts - I do fairly intense exercise about 4 times/week. I've read somewhere that this triggers the immune system so should I be stopping it before my treatment cycle or is it enough to stop just before transfer?
Also my clinic have sent the prescription for prednisone to the e-pharmacy Andes me to take one 5mg tablet daily at the same time
I start progynova. Any thoughts on this dose- seems low to me? Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope you had a good wknd. 
Minno, I don't know about dose I'm afraid, I've never taken it b4 and don't have my drugs yet, sorry. 
The clinic rang toads as cd1 was yesterday. They've said I need to do 3 wks bcp as it's tight before the shut for Xmas. I never had bcp on a cycle b4, just down reg? Think she said it basically shortened it by a wk? Anyone else done this? 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Mrs G yes I had BCP last cycle, it effectively shuts your system down and enables them to sync your cycle with your donor, I think it's pretty normal. Exciting to be getting started! x


----------



## Leilani

Mrs G said:


> Hi all, hope you had a good wknd.
> Minno, I don't know about dose I'm afraid, I've never taken it b4 and don't have my drugs yet, sorry.
> The clinic rang toads as cd1 was yesterday. They've said I need to do 3 wks bcp as it's tight before the shut for Xmas. I never had bcp on a cycle b4, just down reg? Think she said it basically shortened it by a wk? Anyone else done this?
> Xx

I've used BCP in all my cycles (too many to remember now, but I think it's 8), and last December was only for 15 days, so that I could fit in with the clinic's schedule for Christmas - I quite liked it, as it made time go quicker having something to do every day!


----------



## Minno

Me too. I had to take it for my fresh donor cycle. Caused me to bleed a bit until my body got used to it x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minno, yes exercise can induce inflammation but over long term it reduces inflammation. I'd stop a few days before transfer and try not eat things that react with you. Common things for me are gluten and eggs. Others react to milk products badly (gets gassy and bloated feeling), just listen to your body. I also took turmeric with milk twice/day, ate salmon, omega 3/6/9 oils and walnuts (the top 3 anti-inflammatory foods. 5 mg is pretty low, I was on 10 and 15 to start and at transfer 20 and 25 with my two cycles. If you're careful about food it might help. Are you getting excited?

How's everyone else? Mommies, pregnant ladies? Those up next? AFM we had an appointment with the adoption agency Friday and they got us into the Nov workshop which was already full up - which I was very appreciative of. We're busy filling out forms and doing up a 'profile book'. You should see the books some people put together, they're beautiful! I'm excited to design ours, we had a go at it tonight. Have to dig out some old photos. 
Had a massive blowout with my sister, she's such a self-centred cow sometimes and mom completely enables her. Bleh! Now that she works in the same department as me I told her this time she needs to either make some effort to resolve things or find work in another department. Three times now she's ousted my from her life for years at a time for absolute stupid reasons. The last time it was because we gave her dog some fish (dog eats raw and human grade meat only) and she didn't like that yelled and me (after I dog sat for two weeks) and bam! Didn't hear from her for 3 years. Mom thinks there's something wrong, I'm just tired of the drama. You know how it goes right?


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, that's great news on the adoption front. Sounds like you have to put a lot of work in. Sorry to hear your sister is being so difficult, it's so hard when people are that unreasonable, especially if you now have to work together too. I hope she chills out a bit. 
Thanks for the info on exercise and immunity issues. I've started running again and eating really healthily, however it's 3 months before I cycle (going to pay deposit today for provisional collection date of Feb 9th!) so by then my body should have gotten used to my running regime after a couple of years break. 
Cali-kt welcome! Good luck with your cycle keep us posted with your progress. 
How's things going with everyone else? Crystal / Jooba, hope you're both feeling well! 
xx


----------



## cali_kt

Mells54 said:


> Cali KT I think I remember you from another thread. Welcome here, these ladies are so wonderfully supportive and full of great information!

:hi: Hi Mells- Yes we were on an IVF board together. Don't know which one but I definitely remember you!! Glad to see you!


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## jooba85

HELLO EVERYONE! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope all is well. I've been super swamped. Spent a few days last week in Melbourne for a conference, have been doing a lot of Uni work (my own fault for leaving it all to the last minute) and have been hunting for locum work during my 2nd tri. Other than that nothing new to report. Pregnancy is going well - have definitely popped in the last week and a half. No hiding the pregnant belly now. :haha:

So excited to read there are a few cycles coming up. :happydance: Hoping for lots of good news in the months to come. :thumbup:

2have - tell your sister to grow up or get the hell out of your life for good. Who needs that high school drama!? Hoping things go brilliantly with the adoption agency :hugs:

Love to you all


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Hope everyone's ok. 
Thanks for the replies on bcp. Leilani, same here, if I don't go on bcp they can't get us in b4 Xmas shut down. 

Had a letter from last clinic today confirming bfn. Strangely made me chuckle cos it said "we are sorry you have unsuccessful this time" makes it sound like a job interview I messed up!! 

Pussycat, I run a lot too. The only neg thing I've been told was by my acupuncturist which said it would deflect energy away from the uterus so avoid in the week or so running up to transfer. Great news with dates! Is that in Prague? 

2have, great news about adoption, it's fab when things move on quickly. Sorry to hear about sister troubles, they say you can't choose your family! 

Big wave to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks for the tip on running Mrs G, next cycle is Czech Republic but in Brno not Prague. 
Sorry you got the letter, even though you knew it was coming it's always disconcerting to get 'that' letter. They are odd the way they word things and yours did sound like a failed job application! Suppose in some ways it is. Really glad you can cycle again so soon, got everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks so much for info 2have. I've been hitting the les mills pretty hard - have a very shapely arm and shoulders now tho lol. I am getting a bit addicted I think as I hate it if I have to miss a class. Going four times a week and walking my dog every day. Feeling quite fit and strong now. My diet could do with a makeover however. Im pretty slim so I kind of just eat what I like within moderation but could defo do with more fruit and veg - now on the pregnacare conception and eating lots of blueberries!! Will look into the omega oils don't like fresh fish.
Sorry to hear about your sister- sound like infantile behaviour and attention seeking. Don't rise to it!
X


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to update you! We transferred two grade 1 embryos!! :dance: My own embies never looked this good..so it is very exciting!! Transfer went smoothly! Now I"m at home doing movies, football and relaxation. The wait begins!! I'm very optimistic and excited. The RE told us our odds are great with DE. I hope I'm not too optimistic and get my heart broken, but I can't help it. I'm hoping and praying these are our kids. Cross your fingers and say prayers for us!! Hope you are all well!


----------



## Pussycat1

Cali-kt, great news! Take it easy for the next two weeks and we'll be waiting with baited breath for your BFP! x


----------



## Mrs G

Cali that's great news! Take it easy for 2ww. What day transfer did they do? Did you get any frosties? 

Hope everyone's ok. 

I'm a week into bcp, start dreg next week, ec pencilled in for 12dec. Right up to the wire as they shut down for Xmas! 

Anyone started thinking about Xmas yet?? 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ohhh there's so much going on, I'm terribly excited for Minxy and Cali - fingers and toes crossed for quick BFP's and non-eventful boooring pregnancies for both. 
Mrs G I hate the BCP, hope you make it through the drugs without too many negative side effects. 
Minno, Sienna, and everyone else (there's sooo many now it's a lovely big group!) HOW ARE YOU LADIES? 
Pregnant bellas too?

I'm just reading loads on the adoption home study stuff. Getting electric outlet safety plugs, cleaning up, filling out forms, I booked our hotel because the workshop is in Edmonton, a 3.5 hour drive from us. I LOVE staying in hotels - I don't care about the workshop too much but the hotel YEAY (silly hey?) And I'm designing our 'profile book'. We have so many silly fun photos with the nephews in the amusement park/playing board games/sailing/hiking and apparently kid photos always go over really well. There's one that cracks me up of DH with a pirate hat on scowling hilariously at the camera as the boys board his wee 2 person sailboat. And the images from our dinner parties with friend's kids with everyone having a bounce on the trampoline. The best trampoline image is one of our nephew with his hair standing on end as if he were touching one of those scientific electrified balls - the static on that tramp is great fun. 

We saw many books that were all about the couple's wedding and all I can think is how would a 20-something year old mother relate to or understand what a couple is all about by seeing someone's wedding photos? I really loved our Scottish wedding but we've only included 1 photo because the little kids were wearing kilts (and OMG they look so darned CUTE!) and my brother in law had shoved a bouquet of flowers between his legs making the kids howl while they were waiting for the borish photos to be over. YUP, I hope this is more of what the mother can embrace. Compromising positions and laughing until someone pees their pants. Welcome to my family. That's what & who we are at heart.:haha: It's brought back great memories if nothing else.


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks ladies! It was a fresh donor embryo transfer!

2have- Very exciting time for you. Lots of stuff to do! I love staying in hotels too! :) Profile book sounds fun to make but also a lot of pressure to put it in the right stuff! Very happy for you!

AFM- I'm already wanting to POAS. 2dpt! hahah. I'm crazy. I just wish there was a camera in there to see what they are doing. Hope they are all snuggled in!!


----------



## dmama

cali_kt said:


> Thanks ladies! It was a fresh donor embryo transfer!
> 
> 2have- Very exciting time for you. Lots of stuff to do! I love staying in hotels too! :) Profile book sounds fun to make but also a lot of pressure to put it in the right stuff! Very happy for you!
> 
> AFM- I'm already wanting to POAS. 2dpt! hahah. I'm crazy. I just wish there was a camera in there to see what they are doing. Hope they are all snuggled in!!

Congrats on being PUPO cali_kt - I just wanted to ask - how is it that you did a fresh donor embryo transfer? I have heard that some people don't use all of their frozen embryos and donate them, but I haven't heard about fresh donor embryos? Are they done at the same time the couple has their fresh transfer? Sorry if that is too many questions...fingers crossed!


----------



## cali_kt

We used a donor egg that was fertilized by donor sperm! It is the double donor program. I'm with California Conceptions.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi everyone, things are certainly getting busy on here! Really hope we're all going to have good news! 2have when are you next off to Reprofit, is it April? I'm all booked! Deposit paid, forms completed and Egg collection hopefully 9th Feb! I've gone through my IVF in the end as they could get me in a month earlier. Eva is still my coordinator and she's been in touch, just waiting on treatment protocol. I've sent them all my communications from previous cycles and UK clinics recommendations if I was to go with them again so just waiting to see if they suggest similar. I've found a place to do my scan for £80, so much cheaper thank clinic who want £160 plus £250 admin because I'm being treated elsewhere! Have also found somewhere that will do the intralipid infusion for a fraction of my UK clinics cost, it certainly pays to do a bit of investigation work! Drs appointment with my own GP next week so hopefully I can get a prescription for BCP from him and will talk through our plans. Next step will be to book flights and accommodation, just trying to work out where. I feel relieved that I'm finally able to make plans! 
Hope you're all doing well! xx


----------



## Minno

Hello lovely ladies. 
Congrats on being pupo Cali. Wow those are some awesome looking embryos girl! Waiting to hear your exciting news very soon :)

Great news Pussycat on ring able to get going with things. Always makes me feel better than sitting around counting the days.

Liking the sound of your workshop and hotel 2have! What's the next stage after this and how long are you likely to wait? 

As for me, I have received my prednisolone today. Arranged my hotel and will be starting the meds with my cycle in Jan. The way it's going at the moment it's likely to be early Jan and then off for a scan after 10-12 days, fly out week after for ET, all being well. Doesn't feel like far away now at all and I'm excited! Xx


----------



## cali_kt

Pussycat- very exciting that you are all booked!! :dance:

Minno- Thanks! I'm very excited about embryo quality! Well it sounds like you are all set up!! January will be here in no time!!


----------



## Leilani

What beautiful embies Cali_kt, fingers crossed for you

Minno - time seems to be flying by already, Jan will be here before you know it!

Pussycat - you seem to be onto it and really organised, well done on getting better prices, I know we're all prepared to spend to make this happen, but when we feel like we're being ripped off, finding a bargain feels like a real victory - I think I'm going to ask DH's cousin (who is a nurse) if she can do my next intralipid.

2have - staying in hotels is just great, it really can make a trip. How exciting that things are moving quite quickly for you just now, what is the next step after the workshop? The photos you describe sound perfect for your profile.

Mrs G - Hope the BCP is being kind to you and fingers crossed for the best Christmas pressie ever!

Jooba - glad to hear things are going well. Is there much locum work around at this time of year? Surely some docs want to have a nice extended Christmas holiday!!

Minxy - how are you holding up? have you POAS?

:wave: eveyone else!

As for me, it's been yet another stressful couple of weeks. After meeting with my new Ob 2 weeks ago, and getting a sneaky scan in, where everything looked just as it should, my blood test results at the end of the week weren't as good as they should have been, but still within the normal range. A week on from that (last friday), my HCG had hardly risen at all, so we spent the weekend feeling pretty low about the whole thing and preparing for bad news, as we had a scan booked for Tuesday we decided to just wait until them to get definitive bad news. However, at the scan yesterday we had a heartbeat and a CRL of 11.3mm (at 7w5d it's supposed to be 12mm, but that's close enough for me), the only possible problem is that the yolk sac is bigger than it should be, which could be an indicator of an abnormal pregnancy/impending miscarriage, so we are not out of the woods yet. Our next scan is in another two weeks, and if we can get that far and all looks good then, I think we might be able to relax for a little while. I really don't feel pregnant, which I said to my mum was either a fantastic sign (as my cocktail of drugs is doing the right thing hiding the pregnancy), or a terrible sign. I was so sick from quite early on with Timothy, so feeling so different this time is quietly reassuring - when I'm not imagining the worst!


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh no Leilani! So much to worry about. I'm sorry you have to go through this - it's not fair. Measuring small and a yolk sac that's too big, I'm sending you massive bear hugs from Canada:hugs: Take some time to take care of yourself. 

Pussycat that's amazing you found so many alternatives to the beaten path. It's robbery that the clinics we see feel they can charge extra admin fees for providing scans when that's part of what they specialize in and you've invested so much in them already (at least I had with my clinic). The admin fees were $1200 for starting up satellite monitoring and then extra fees for each service on top of that. Robbery!

Minno it's nice that you have everything squared away then. Feb will be here before you know it!

The wait with adoption can be from 3 months to 3.5 years. It depends on how you filter out what you'll be willing to accept (a mother who's smoking, drinking, doing drugs, race, and gender) as well as how you represent yourself and what your social worker says in her review of you. The mother gets to see everything. My friends friend who just adopted said they were honest about everything. Social worker asked all about his wild drug use when he was in his 20's. She wrote down that he now lives a sober life :haha: which they were not pleased about. They asked her to take it out and she refused:grr: as long as they don't call me a 'cat lady' or something derogatory like that just because I used to volunteer with a local shelter, we won't have problems:gun:
Next step after the workshop is the home study. Interviews, snooping around, police & intervention check, and financials.
Reprofit is in April at the end of our vacation. I'm way more excited about the adoption stuff, I just don't believe I'll ever get the pleasure of being pregnant.:nope:


----------



## cali_kt

I have great news!!!! I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!! So over the moon! :dance::yipee::wohoo: Telling DH tonight! I'm only 4dp5dt. Please say prayers for my babies that they stay with me for 9 mos!!!
https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w404/katieshea24/b8fea5fe-7b70-4a97-990a-cf2e90f7735a_zps4849795b.jpg


----------



## Leilani

Brilliant news Cali - Twins????


----------



## Garnet

Congrats Cali !

Leilani: Fingers cross that everything is going to be fine!


----------



## Minno

Woo hoo fantastic news Cali - that's way early to get a result. When is your OTD? Must be multiples!! Gives me hope - it was a FET right? 

So sorry yo hear about your stress Leilani. But your embie sounds like a fighter and I have a good feeling for you. Keeping everything crossed.

2have what a process eh?! But it will all be so worth it in the end. And you still have your next cycle in April to keep you going meantime. Are you doing an FET too?
Xx


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks everyone!! It was a double donor embryo fresh transfer!


----------



## MinxyChick

Leilani - Sorry to hear about your scan went, I'm praying everything gets to the correct sizes, this is such a cruel process.

Cali - Congratulations on the BFP, amazing! This gives me such extra hope & happiness as our next step would be double donation too. I'm getting tempted to test early and do it Saturday morning. It's only a day early.

Minno - with Xmas coming up the time will fly to January, new year, new start.

Pussycat - Good work on the savings! Cos we're in Norfolk we're so limited on places we can go for scans as it takes so long to get everywhere, urgh. The cost annoys me so much when these things take no time at all to be done.

MrsG - sounds all on track. You can have a lovely Xmas watching all the movies whilst your embies snuggle up.

2have - Your book sounds amazing, I think it should really appeal. Good luck as always. Always good to make the most out of these little trips.


----------



## MinxyChick

AFM:
Sorry I've not posted since getting back from Athens but after one day's rest, I got a tummy bug - bad times :sick: . I checked with the local Dr I wasn't dehydrated. Then DH's nanny who has been unwell for sometime took a turn for the worse. I couldn't go initially but I got to see her before she passed Tuesday. Plus back at work this week - its been tough all round.

So.....our lovely donor gave us 10 eggs, 5 fert and we made 2 blasts which are back home with me. OTD is Sunday, with bloods Monday.

Now for the super bad news, it took them 8 hours to do the ICSI procedure. Everything the embryologist tried to wash the sperm with killed them. It was a miracle and sheer hard work that we got these blasts. I pray so bad they stick after everything.

We always knew it was double donation next but it was a blow to hear how bad the situation is but at least there is no grey area.

Just praying this is it.


----------



## 2have4kids

cali_kt said:


> Thanks everyone!! It was a double donor embryo fresh transfer!

Wowzers Cali!! That's amazing news. Praying for a smooth, uneventful 9 months for you!! :dance::bunny::yipee::happydance::hugs:

:wave: hi Garnet, haven't seen you around here lately.

Minxy this has to work out, you've been through sooooo much. Fingers and toes crossed for you! That's incredible news about the sperm - 8 hours and they died with washes? What do they use to wash them I wonder? Glad to hear you made it, after such a long wait, being sick, having sperm issues, and even though DH's nanny left you. Sending you big :hugs: Bella!!


----------



## cali_kt

Minxy- Wishing you lots of luck on your OTD!! I have bloodwork on Monday too!! Hope we both have great numbers!!


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! It was a double donor embryo fresh transfer!
> 
> Wowzers Cali!! That's amazing news. Praying for a smooth, uneventful 9 months for you!! :dance::bunny::yipee::happydance::hugs:
> 
> :wave: hi Garnet, haven't seen you around here lately.
> 
> Minxy this has to work out, you've been through sooooo much. Fingers and toes crossed for you! That's incredible news about the sperm - 8 hours and they died with washes? What do they use to wash them I wonder? Glad to hear you made it, after such a long wait, being sick, having sperm issues, and even though DH's nanny left you. Sending you big :hugs: Bella!!Click to expand...

Hello back:hugs:! Excited for all your plans! Something gonna turn up for you!:winkwink:


----------



## sienna

Congratulations on your BFP Cali_kt
2have your profile sounds like its progressing, are you still having another DE transfer next year?
Leilani I have my fingers crossed that everything will be ok
Minxy congratulations of being BUPO

I'm just waiting for confirmation of my hysteroscopy date and I can then book my flights & hotel.


----------



## Minno

Wishing you lots of sticky dust Minxy xxx


----------



## crystal443

Hi everyone!!!

Oh wow so much to catch up on! 

2have, so nice to see things progressing with your profile! Big hugs xx

Leilani, embryos and babies all develop at different rates :thumbup: Mine have concistantly been 2-3 days behind and it's fine, as for the yolk sac well they can be a bit large or small too. Morning sickness...what's that? I had very little but it's because I am taking presnisolone. That is likely why your not feeling it :)

Minno, nice to see things moving along for you :)

Pussycat, not long now!!! Reprofit has great success rates, you'll do great!

Garnet, Hey you hope all is well :)

Jooba! How are you going with it all?

Cali, congrats to you, I got my BFp at 3dp5dt and I've got twinnies on board so I'm going to guess twins for you as well :) 

Hi to everyone else:) hope your all well and new babies are
Growing strong!!

I'm 15 weeks and feel great except kidney stones I have one more I'm trying to pass but it is not pleasant!! Babies are doing great and I have an appt for scan and doctor next Friday :)


----------



## crystal443

I apologise for spelling errors,I'm on my phone


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks Crystal!! I've been wondering if I have 2 in there!


----------



## crystal443

It's looking good I think :)


----------



## Garnet

Exciting news Crystal! Darn stone get out of there soo you can have a peaceful pregnancy! Babies will be fine! 

Cali, This early probably is twins!

Go Minxy! 

Hi 2have, jooba, Dmama, Sienna, Minno, Pussycat, Leilani, Mrs G and all the mamas!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, 
Great news Cali, congrats! With such strong results so early, good chance of twins! 
Crystal glad your little ones are doing well, sorry to hear about the kidney stones, ouch! 
Minxy, got everything crossed for you, hopefully this is it! Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time since you got back. 
Leilani, hopefully your next scan will put your mind at rest. It never stops does it? 
2have, great that your progressing well down the adoption route, I honestly think it sounds harder than IVF so hats off to you. If our cycle in Feb fails we too will start the process, though it's different in the UK. 
Garnet, nice to hear from you. 
Hope all you other ladies are doing ok! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Happy Friday!!
Reckon this is a lucky thread! Big congrats Cali. Minxy have you not tested?? I never get to otd without!! 

Hope everyone's ok. Xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, hopefully that luck will continue for you in a few weeks!!


----------



## MinxyChick

Sorry ladies tested yesterday & BFN. Not a hint of a line. Retested today & nothing. 
I'm not going to bother with the beta, it'll be a day across country & a waste of money. 

As we've now no chance of a child with even half our DNA, we've lost all hope of a bio child. As sadly you gals know it's very hard when you've lost all hope. This has really hit us both hard. I hope DH comes round to donor embryo but I think we need some timeout to rest & regroup. 

With regards to the sperm dying when washed - they tried different washes all standard but the sperm just died. This is a reflection of how bad DH's sworn is. So the bfn shouldn't have been a shock but we had so much hope. 

Cali - good luck. I'm hoping for big numbers from you today.


----------



## Garnet

So sorry Minxy! Yes take time to regroup! There are some ladies that DE and used a egg and sperm donor in our group! Some have even said the child looks like their biological child so don't give up all hope! Something to think about! :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Minxy, so sorry hon. The first few days after a BFN are so difficult and your head must be all over the place. Gutted for you. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

MinxyChick said:


> So the bfn shouldn't have been a shock but we had so much hope.

Hi Minxy, I'm sorry this didn't work out for you. Sending you big hugs from across the pond. 
Is your DH open to other methods of having kids? IE donor embie or adoption? I hope so, you deserve children no matter how they come to your home. My gf sent me a lovely fb message over the weekend and this may not apply to you but it made me smile: Adoption is when a child grows in a mummies heart instead of her tummy. I hope donor embies work for you whenever you decide to try again. I highly recommend Reprofit for donor embies since they are SUPER choosey about freezing embryos and can schedule your transfer (fresh cycle or not) down to the day and hour (no stress).

We're doing donor embies in April but I think with my diagnosed immune issues there's next to no chance that things will work out. I believe in luck though so will keep trying. I hope you can rest and heal, sending you massive hugs:hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Minxy- 
We have a donor embie.. .and I'm so glad we did it. Took our time to really let go of the fact that we will never have bio kids and grieve our m/c and now I am moved on!! 

Waiting for my beta now!!


----------



## cali_kt

My beta is 406! I'm 9dp5dt. :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:
I just can't believe it. It is so surreal.


----------



## Mrs G

Minxy, I am so sorry. It is such a hard thing to go through, I am thinking of you. For me, I needed to have a plan b in process to deal with bfn, I know we've rushed from cycle to cycle but it was just how I needed to process it. I hope you are ok, you know the support in here is amazing. Xxx

2have, I love that quote &#9786;&#65039;

Hope everyone else is ok. Starting dreg tomorrow, eek! 

Lots of love to all.


----------



## Leilani

Oh Minxy, I'm so sorry to read this. Even when you think things aren't great, you still have that slice of hope! The whole donor embryo thing was thrown on us with about an hour to decide - as it was that or nothing, as I'd been on the Gestone for 5 days so couldn't delay, and DH just said go for it - especially as adoption or surrogacy just aren't viable options in NZ. Thinking back dh's sperm has been the issue from the beginning (added to bt more poor response to the drugs), and we probably should have used DS all along, but there is no point in having regrets, as there's nothing we can do to change the past!


----------



## Minno

Minxy I just wanted to say how sorry I am that it didn't work out for you this time. It's such a difficult time but you will regroup and then you will
emerge stronger and ready to move forward. Thinking of you x

Cali- great numbers lady woo hooooooo!! I bet you are delighted xx


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry Minxy and hope DH comes round to donor embie :hugs:

Congrats Cali, great number! :happydance:

Hi to everyone :wave:


----------



## 2have4kids

cali_kt said:


> My beta is 406! I'm 9dp5dt. :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:
> I just can't believe it. It is so surreal.

Cali congratulations on your beta, are you having a second test to measure doubling times? If you do, this is my favourite doubling calculator, I know we can't predict twins but if your scores are off the charts...
https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks 2 have!!! I'm still so nervous because of my chemical I had with last IVF. I am always scared the other shoe is going to drop. But I need to be positive!!! Praying for good doubling!


----------



## sienna

Minxy &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry, it took my partner a while to come round to the embryo adoption route 

Cali excellent numbers :)


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Ladies, Thank you everyone for your kind words, you all give me such hope. 
It felt a while ago that everyone was doing DE but now I think everyone is doing donor embryos so I'm in good company. I really hope if we go this way it'd work out. I've had a chat about it with my Mum and she thinks it's the way to go to bypass all our issues.
DH had said this was our next option previously so hopefully in time (but not too much), he will come round to it. Hopefully we can have a chilled out Christmas and then get onto it again. Am going to look into if we can go for a weekend night away somewhere. DH is basically out of holiday leave but I think a little break would do us good. 

Cali - Big congrats on the Beta. I understand your cautiousness I'd be the same, but embryo adoption is a game changer, so I hope this onto to a happy & healthy 9 months for you.

MrsG - I'm big on having a plan B too, if I have a back up plan I can chill but as this is about the last back up I'm going to have to sit tight. I'm not sure I can hack the UK adoption process. Good luck on your DR. Are you doing daily shots or a one-off shot?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone's doing ok. 

Minxy, I really hope things work out for you, there is so much for you both to get your heads round, I do think men are worse than coping than we are! None of my dh's family have a clue about any of our treatment! And if he had his way non of mine would either. Male pride is a massive thing. 
I'm on daily buserelin, quite used to it, got blood test next fri to see if suppressed. Just gotta wait for donor's af too, then hopefully all go. Thinking of you. :flower:

Nearly the end of another week ladies! Not long til Xmas! 

Kath xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Not sure if you lovely ladies have heard of epigenetics? Sorry if I'm preaching to the converted here but just thought it was interesting. Minxy, I also thought it might help with your oh's worries. 

Anyway, a biologist I work with was telling me about it. Basically, it states that any organism has a certain genetic makeup (ie from the donor) but that how those genes can be expressed is variable and is determined by environmental factors (ie the womb and pregnancy) She said the example she saw was with mice. One litter came our ginger and prone to obesity, the next litter, same embryos, with different food given to a different mother were black and slim. 

Genes are expressed within a given child depending on the environment and its effects. The environment is the pregnant woman's womb and its is her genes, and not the donor's, that will determine how the genes received from the egg or embryo donor, are expressed. The child born would have been emotionally and physically different had the child been carried to term by another woman. 

Taken from a booklet published by Freedom Pharmacy &#8220;Many believe the uterus is simply an incubator. Nothing could be further from the truth. The most important aspect of all pregnancies &#8211; including egg and embryo donation pregnancies- is that as the fetus grows, every cell in the developing body is built out of the pregnant mother&#8217;s body. Tissue from her uterine lining will contribute to the formation of the placenta, which will link her child. The fetus will use her body&#8217;s protein, then she will replace it. The fetus uses her sugars calcium, nitrates, and fluids, and she will replace them. So, if you think of your dream as you dream house, the genes provide merely a basic blueprint, the biological mother takes care of all the materials and construction, from the foundation right on up to the light fixtures. So, although the donor&#8217;s grandfather may have genetically programmed the shape of the new baby&#8217;s earlobe, the earlobe itself is the pregnant woman&#8217;s &#8220;flesh and blood&#8221;. That means the earlobe, along with the baby herself, grew from the recipient&#8217;s body. That is why the child is her biological child.&#8221;

Kath xx


----------



## cali_kt

Minxy- a weekend way and a relaxed Christmas sounds like a great idea!

Mrs. G- I love this. I love reading all about epigenetics in regards to EA/ED!

AFM- Had some cramping yesterday...kind of scary. NO bleeding, just cramping. Took tylenol and felt a lot better. Today feeling good, other than mild nausea. Almost forgot beta #2 is 1100!!


----------



## Mrs G

That's big numbers Cali!!! When's your scan? 

Happy Friday everyone! Xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Dec 8th! :dance:


----------



## Mrs G

So exciting! Do you have more bloods inbetween? X


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Cali! Those sound like twin numbers to me...

Minty, sorry for your BFN. Hang in there, and enjoy the holidays with family and friends.

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies! Mells how's it going mum? Everyone else ok? Cali those are fantastic numbers!! 
Mrs G. I really do believe in epigenetics, one of the reasons I wanted so badly to get pregnant. I also believe the prenatal stress and nutrition have quite serious long term effects baby.

Just had the adoption workshop, it was very positive! I can't believe adoptive mothers can breastfeeding their babies. We had a bit of a chuckle when one of the adoptive couples (both chiropractors) were saying they didn't know the long term or negative health effects of fertility drugs therefore refused to do IVF (sort of off putting to the rest of us in the room) and is there a tactful approach to telling the young mothers which supplements they should be taking? Omg, the social worker shut them down so fast...she told them that it's just not something appropriate to be lecturing a struggling mother who's about to make the hard choice to give away her baby and they should be so lucky to not get a coke addicted mother:dohh: There were so many positives, just waiting for the crim and child intervention checks to be done now. Off to bed


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? 
Crystal, hope you got rid of that pesky stone and you're feeling more comfortable? 
Mrs G, exciting times for you, fingers crossed! Plan B (and in my case C, D, E, F ....) is always good, I think it's how we naturally react. I also love the epigenetics stuff, it really helped me accept the move to using DEs. 
Minxy, I hope you're getting through this, every step is such a big one. I remember when I first started and IUI seemed such a big thing, now here we are DE and if that doesn't work it will be adoption. However I know totally what you mean about the UK system, it's scary but then this whole process has been. 
Minno, right behind you on the Rd to Czech R. 
2have, how's things, I love your friends FB message and your workshops sound very positive. 
Jooba, hope you're ok. 
Cali, great numbers! x


----------



## Minno

Wowwee Pussycat....whoopee I will keep the plane seat warm for you!! I only have more af then the next time it's start the meds...yikes. What can I expect in terms of side effects from the prednison one ladies?

Cali - how you doing? Not long until scan time :)))
Minxy - hope you're ok and looking ahead to your choices. It's all such a journey but we just have to keep going come what may. 
2have - now that sounds like a very interesting workshop! One step closer...xx
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, pussycat when are you going to Reprofit? Sounds like there will be a string of us then, me just a little further out in April. 
Minno, prednisone gave me a puffy face, sleepless nights (anxious feeling) and breathlessness during workouts or steep hill walks that I'd normally have no trouble with. I found these things weird! But it's meant to keep inflammation at bay and so if it works it'll be great. Are you on baby aspirin too?


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi 2have, EC scheduled for 9th Feb, ET 14th Feb. 
I've been going back and forth a bit with them over the protocol as the original one looked like a standard one taking no account if my NKC count. They thought I'd have an immunologist who could recommend protocol but all my tests etc were done my my UK clinic and they don't do ANYTHING for nothing! Anyway, they have now come back with a revised protocol and I'd appreciate some advise from anyone who can help. 
Depot injection: 16th Jan intramuscular sounds scary, is it easy to do yourself? Does it hurt? They've given some options on drugs depending what I can get does anyone know which is better of the following or does it not make a difference: Decapeptyl / Gonapeptyl / Zoladex. I can get all three in UK
Estrogen: 26th - 18th (and presume beyond if I get the golden ticket). All fine I have Climaval tablets. 
Prednisone 5mg (26th Jan - 18th Feb)and Aspirin 100mg (26th Jan - 13th Feb): all clear
Progesterone: (9th Feb - 18th): have a choice of Utragestan capsules / cyclogest pessaries (used before and I have some) / crinone gel / geston injections. Anyone any idea if one is better than another? I'm sure someone said Crinone was best previously? I've always used cyclogest (which is also the cheapest option!)
Clexane: 14th - 18th. Is this like heparin? 
UK ladies, where did you get your meds, I'm looking at a couple of online pharmacies who will deal with EU Drs prescriptions. 
Sorry for the long selfish post but would appreciate some advice. Thanks!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh forgot to say Intralipd infusion on day of EC and also day of ET, is that normal so close together? x


----------



## crystal443

Hi just a quick hi because the alrm is bout to go off, I just read your post Pussycat and 5mgs of prednisolone is not nearly enough. Actually that dosage will do nothing infortunately you need at least 15-20 mgs to have any effect. They do prefer you have an immunologist because they don't have a good grasp on immune issues but they are upfront about it and will only offer a very basic option.

The intralipids will only be 100mls so yes you will need one on EC and ET and you should have one on BFP and every 2-4 weeks until 12 weeks but definatley up that steroid dosage. 5mgs doesn't even suppress your immune system so no effect on NKC. 

Will be back ona little bit to catch up with everyone &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## crystal443

Ok I'm back and have caught up :)

2have, glad the adoption workshop went well :) the chiropractic couple really have no clue do they? Uggh there's always one in the group!!

Minno, I had a scan and found out I have multiple stones in each kidney with some to big to pass, I have an appt tomorrow evening to see what my options if any are:thumbup:

Cali, yay and yep looks like twin numbers :happydance:

Minxy, so sorry for your BFN :(

Hi everyone else hope your all well!!!

I had my 16 week scan and we are team :pink::pink: YAY!!!!!!! I'm so excited about it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Leilani

Pussycat, I second what Crystal said about the steroids. I self-selected to be on 20mg this time, after being prescribed 10mg from one Ob and 15mg from the FS, I just didn't think either of those were enough to make a difference - and well they didn't work for three transfers, but who knows what makes a transfer work or not? My new Ob is more than happy with 20mg, and also reasonably happy for me to stay on that dose as long as I'm pregnant, but we're also going to play that one by ear depending on how things are going as the weeks progress.

I'm also on all those other drugs you are getting - I have a weeks worth of Gestone left, then I'll be moving onto Crinone for a couple of weeks, and finally (as a security blanket), I'll move onto utrogestan for as long as I can stand messy knickers! Clexane is low molecular weight heparin (though I don't actually know what that means)! Why are your medications only until 18 Feb? I'd be wanting them forever!

I do the Gestone injections (intramuscular) myself. I looked up a few clips on YouTube, but found the best way is standing with your weight on the side you're not injecting, whilst looking in a big mirror. If you are right handed, you'll find your right butt cheek easier to do, so stand on your left leg. look up images for the outer upper quadrant so you stick it in the right place. https://qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-72e99181999f27f5afc1c13b84207706?convert_to_webp=true


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks ladies, I'll ask about the dose of steroids but it seems to be common to get that (from searches and what my Uk clinic said). I spoke to my GP tonight and he's agreed to do the depot injection so I can get him to show me how best to do it. Leilani, Can I ask why you're on different types of progesterone? Is one form better absorbed than another? As for stopping on 18th, that's as far as my plan goes so far, I presume it will be extended when I'm there to include what I take if treatment is successful. x


----------



## Leilani

Pussycat1 said:


> Thanks ladies, I'll ask about the dose of steroids but it seems to be common to get that (from searches and what my Uk clinic said). I spoke to my GP tonight and he's agreed to do the depot injection so I can get him to show me how best to do it. Leilani, Can I ask why you're on different types of progesterone? Is one form better absorbed than another? As for stopping on 18th, that's as far as my plan goes so far, I presume it will be extended when I'm there to include what I take if treatment is successful. x

I'm only on different progesterones, as Gestone isn't available here, so I'm using up all that I have amassed from Cape Town first, then my clinic recommended Crinone (and less messy than regular pessaries), but it's expensive, so will move onto the utrogestan last, as I'm nervous about stopping taking it!


----------



## Minno

Pussycat, I'm also on 5mg prednisolone. Gest only do 5-10mg max. I'm not in anything else other than Estrimax and cyclogest - just dos I had some left over and no utrogestan which I threw out after last cycle. Clinic says either is fine.
I got my prednison one via fertility2u as couldn't be bothered asking my gp. Only cost me £20 and came very quickly from England pharmacy xxx


----------



## sienna

congratulations crystal on team pink :)


----------



## Mells54

Crystal, yeah on team pink!!!! Of course I'm partial to 2 girls!

Happy thanksgiving to those that celebrate. I'm thankful for all the BnB a ladies that supported me this past year.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone, Crystal congrats with team pink! Pass those stones & be done with it, how horrible is that, twins are enough to contend with. Those are lucky girls to have such a resilient mom!!!
Pussycat, if you're not going through a reproductive immunologist things can get difficult. I got my GP to prescribe prednisone, she'd only give me 5 & 10 at the time and then when I got to Brno got the fs to prescribe more. I don't think this is the right way to go about things but as you know I've felt pretty desperate these last few years. 
The only other thing I'd recommend is staying off the high inflammation foods. If you're unsure what these are you can check with nutrition data.com. Wheat products ie bread, pasta, crackers, coffee, cereals and sugary things. Eat like a caveman, loads of veggies and clean proteins. Some people don't think eating habits effect your body but when you have arthritis like me or if you work out regularly, you will feel bloated and sore eating high inflammatory foods. Each time I go through a cycle I load up on Anti-inflammatory foods like salmon, turmeric (1-2 tspn in some milk is just as good as an Advil), ginger, hot peppers, etc. it was really easy to eat clean in Greece, Greek salad & fish were staple menu items. Only thing that was hard to say no to was the bread & tatziki (I die for this snack but I got sweet peas/carrots + tatziki instead). You have to decide what's right for you.


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies !
I am back from underground - had to get through the process and tww independent of the internet for my nerves' sake - so thank for understanding

Cali - congratulations! I bet you have twinkies!!!! I too had thought of California Conceptions, but alas, did not go there. Very nice betas!

Minxx- sorry for the outcome- this journey is not for the weak at all...and none of us here are weak...somehow, you and dh will find out what is the best way forward. it takes time to grieve the loss of your own dna - or partner's, however once you can take that time and complete the grieving process, the idea of being able to carry a child that IS your own, begins to become very much a better idea than not having a child at all, and then soon, you will put aside that the dna belonged once to someone else...it took me about 3 months to go through that process and a bit of wasted money on IUIs and an IVF as well....HUGS....

Leilani - Gosh...I do hope that all is well with the little one...I know that after a while, the betas do slow down, I hope that all will reveal itself to be fine in future scans...

Good luck to the ladies about to embark on a cycle---much baby dust to all of us!

AFM - I completed my frozen DE transfer. I did an eSET of a 5 day blast and the amazing thing is that I have 2 more blasts frozen! I never had a blast before, let alone anything to freeze. I am 7dpt5dt and got a bfp on a hpt, but remain very worried at this time, as I know anything can happen. Just trying to stay calm and pray for the best. Stepping away from the internet was for my sanity. Although I know that the worry never goes away....

Happy Thanksgiving to those of us who celebrate it!


----------



## Pussycat1

Crystal, 2 little pink ones, how lovely! 
Thanks for all the feedback ladies, I've asked the question about the dose of steroids and asked for my prescription so let's wait and see. Lots of clinics seem to prescribe 5mg, so surely that must have some effect? 
2have thanks for the tips on food, I have actually changed my diet recently and eat very little processed food, sugars or caffeine. I eat loads of veg and pulses so hopefully that will make a difference. 
Also been trying to find info on NKC and CD56 as no one can tell me how bad my level (16.7%) is. 
Happy thanksgiving to all those celebrating! x


----------



## 2have4kids

dmama, congrats on your bfp! That`s the first ste^p, I know when you`ve had losses that its hard to get excited but you`ve jumped through the first hoop, for that we :dance:
Pussycat, maybe Crystal can help with that, I have 3 other immune issues, no nkc`s. Hopefully you can get answers. 
Typeing with mittens, just back from the Christmas party at work and going home. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Pussycat1

Dmama, welcome back and congrats on the test! It's natural to worry when you've been through so much but hopefully this is your time! xx


----------



## Leilani

Brilliant news dmama!

From what I understand Pussycat, is that a low dose of steroids are sometimes given for about 5 days, just to aid implantation, rather than for immune issues. Obviously with the whole ethics of trialling things on pregnant ladies, it is often hard to find actual evidence of what may or may not work. My Ob is calling my 20mg "not a high" dose. I've also inadvertently been following an immune friendly diet, so who knows if that is helping me, but it certainly isn't doing any harm!

An update from me - we had our first proper scan with the Ob on Tuesday, and after battling with my gassy bowel, she was able to get a good look at bubba, who had a great heart-rate (too many numbers on the screen for me to pick which it was), and was measuring spot on 9w5d, so that was a relief, also the yolk sac is now a much more normal size, and the Ob wasn't even slightly worried about it, nor was she bothered about the ultra-slowing down of the hcg rise. Next scan is our 12 week chromosomal screening (doing the bloods on Monday for the combined screening), I think once we get through that hurdle, I might start to believe this could be really happening!


----------



## 2have4kids

Leilani congrats on hearing the heaetbeat:wohoo:
I agree with you, I think 20 mg is a low dose, my friend has inflammatory issues not related to infertility and she's on 40mg. My gut reaction when my doc put me on 10/15 was that she was protecting her arse. When they aren't in the know with immuno reproductive issues they don't want to risk anything.


----------



## crystal443

Leilani explained it perfectly, 5mgs is to aid implantation and is NOT an immune related dosage :thumbup: my dosage of 20mgs was a low dose but I was also doing Neupogen, IVIG and 500 mls of intralipids. I see two reproductive immunigists, one in Sydney and the other here in Melbourne that did the infusions etc. just be wary of Reprofit and immune treatments because they do prefer you see a doctor seperately for immune issues :) if your able to take a higher dose then try that, if you have known NKC in your blood then they will be even higher in your uterus :) My only issues were NKC and the MTHFR gene which is just a problem absorbing folate. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, thanks for all the feedback. They won't give me higher than 5mg so I have to go with what they say. It's the first time Ive had anything other than stims or oestrogen so figure it's got to be better than nothing. It's seems to he a really common dose so we'll see. How's everyone doing? x


----------



## Minno

Hey ladies. Congrats Crystal on team pink! Lovely news :)
Congrats Dmama too. Natural to be cautious but try to enjoy it if you can, you've waites a long time for this.
Hope everyone else is doing well. Party season - yay!
Afm, about to go to notary to get DH consent form for FET signed as I have to take it with me to prague. Will book scan on Friday for jan, and then it's wait for af. If she arrives this week I'm waiting until next af until I start the meds but if she doesn't show for a couple of weeks I'll be in a quandary. I think I want all the hols out the way because I need to go for scans etx and want to make sure clinic is open!
Pussycat, I was told by the consultant that he was giving me 5-10mg prednisolone to aid implantation xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Ladies,

Pussycat - The second time I bought my drugs from Asda, yes Asda. They need an original prescription. Initially I just phoned them up for a quote to compare prices, they are alot cheaper than fertility2u but fertility2u will accept an e-mail script from Serum. Asda don't charge mark up on fertility drugs.

Crystal - congratulations. 
Dnama - congratulations on the BFP. 
Leilani - Scan sounds excellent, onto 12w!

Hi to everyone.

Cali, Sienna - Have you told any friends / family you're doing double donation? Do you intend to tell your child? I'm pro telling but I guess my greatest fear is my future child will not forgive me for using an anonymous donor and feel they have no roots. I need to look into but I think in the UK all double donation is donor embryos from families. I'm not sure if that's a bit odd plus I don't like the UK clinics much. 

Thank you everyone for the messages.

Been having a bit of a time out from everything, DH has really been struggling. 3 weeks ago his Nan died, the pressure of work & everything else has really got to him. He's been signed off work, given a low dose of anti-depressants and starts counselling today.
It's been such a tough few weeks, the realisation of not having a half bio child has been so hard. I think when we had hope we moved on more easily and now everything has built up. I feel a bit better today and am going to sort out some councelling with my old UK clinic as I'm still covered by them. Tough times. I'm very much in mourning for everything I've lost and what could have / should have been.


----------



## dmama

So sorry you are going through this. It is natural to mourn the loss of bio child. However, I know once you are pregnant, you and dh will be so incredibly happy that it will not seem as dismal as it seems now. :hugs:



MinxyChick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Pussycat - The second time I bought my drugs from Asda, yes Asda. They need an original prescription. Initially I just phoned them up for a quote to compare prices, they are alot cheaper than fertility2u but fertility2u will accept an e-mail script from Serum. Asda don't charge mark up on fertility drugs.
> 
> Crystal - congratulations.
> Dnama - congratulations on the BFP.
> Leilani - Scan sounds excellent, onto 12w!
> 
> Hi to everyone.
> 
> Cali, Sienna - Have you told any friends / family you're doing double donation? Do you intend to tell your child? I'm pro telling but I guess my greatest fear is my future child will not forgive me for using an anonymous donor and feel they have no roots. I need to look into but I think in the UK all double donation is donor embryos from families. I'm not sure if that's a bit odd plus I don't like the UK clinics much.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the messages.
> 
> Been having a bit of a time out from everything, DH has really been struggling. 3 weeks ago his Nan died, the pressure of work & everything else has really got to him. He's been signed off work, given a low dose of anti-depressants and starts counselling today.
> It's been such a tough few weeks, the realisation of not having a half bio child has been so hard. I think when we had hope we moved on more easily and now everything has built up. I feel a bit better today and am going to sort out some councelling with my old UK clinic as I'm still covered by them. Tough times. I'm very much in mourning for everything I've lost and what could have / should have been.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, it doesn't help with all that you've been through and moving into winter and having the loss of his nan, work is unrelenting - you guys are in my thoughts.

I'm with you, I think it's wise to tell the child about their roots. We have so much more hurt to contend with when we keep secrets. Counselling with 2 different professionals as well as the adoption seminar with the two host social workers has helped us understand that children do best knowing all there is to know about their roots. The truth always comes out anyway and if you've lied to them about who they are/where they've come from it'll etch into a deep seated wound on them and on your integrity will be greatly compromised. It'll def cause fractures in your relationship with a child. Whereas if you can explain in age appropriate ways what their conception was all about, they'll appreciate the efforts you've made to have them. They may act out when frustrated ie the social workers said that at the age of 7 & 8 when a child is from a divorce, when they're from donor egg, when they're from adoptive roots they'll use whatever they can to hurt you ie 'you're not my real mom' or in the case of a divorce 'I hate you, I want to go live with dad', it's your job as that child's rock to reinforce over and over that you're glad they are your child and you love them no matter what. They call adoptive children 'special needs' because they'll always deal with this and ignorant statements from their classmates and other adults so you need to do your homework in how to take care of their concerns and reassure them constantly that they're loved. 
-I loved that speech from the social worker. I know we can do that for our kids. We have so much love to give. I believe the truth is the best way forward.


----------



## MinxyChick

I couldn't agree more 2have. Looking forward to happier times.

I did look into epigenetics, thanks for the info ladies. Very interesting stuff, I really do believe us as the mothers (carrying), influence the baby. I mentioned it to DH and he was already aware but hadn't considered it against our situation. :dohh:


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies...beta more than doubled! I don't think I will get a scan until 8 weeks. They ordered another beta for next week and then my OB won't do scans until 8 weeks. I am actually okay waiting.

Hugs all!!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, thanks for all your thoughts on Prednisone. Yes the 5mg is to aid implantation and to be honest that does seem to be my problem. I feel a little less concerned about it as I finally found some decent info on what the % CD57 might mean. Dr Beers seemed to say anything over 18% could cause issues, mine is 16.7. Anyway I could stress over this and worry but that's only going to make things worse so I'm just going to get on with it. Got then sending hard copies of prescriptions so all fine. Minxy, I'll try Asda, thanks! I've actually had fertility drugs from them before. I found a good website that was cheaper than fertility2u so will compare. 
Minxy sorry you've been having such a tough time. When we moved to using DE we had implication councelling which was useful and we talked a lot about what we'd tell any child. They pointed us in the direction of https://www.dcnetwork.org who have a whole range of age appropriate story books and ways of telling a child. It's all so new the options that are open to us. Epigenetics is so interesting and so reassuring for us. Good luck with your next steps. xx


----------



## dmama

ladies = anyone using PIO shots? the actual shots do not hurt much, but what is bothering me now is that at random times throughout the day, the areas where I give the shots start to get sore and itch a bit. I have been using the heat pad and it helps for the period of time. Anyway, just looking for suggestions. 
Have a good weekend all....good luck to us! Baby Dust!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Dmama, meant to say, great doubling numbers! Never done POI but I have heard other ladies say similar. x


----------



## Leilani

dmama said:


> ladies = anyone using PIO shots? the actual shots do not hurt much, but what is bothering me now is that at random times throughout the day, the areas where I give the shots start to get sore and itch a bit. I have been using the heat pad and it helps for the period of time. Anyway, just looking for suggestions.
> Have a good weekend all....good luck to us! Baby Dust!!!

Hahaha, I shouldn't laugh, but I got caught rubbing my bum yesterday when my right buttock started to itch!

Be careful that you are injecting in your upper outer quadrants, as on one of my unsuccessful cycles I think I injected into, or close to a nerve, as a couple of months later I had terrible calf pain, and the physio couldn't really work out how I'd injured myself, but after I told him about the butt jabs, he gave me some different exercises to do, and whilst it's still not perfect, it's a lot better.

I did try massage oil and a little hand held wooden massage thing for a while, but that just made the area more bruised, I then read that the solid lumps we get are supposed to be there as they are used as slow release pockets of progesterone!

I did my last PIO shot this morning, so now I'm going to have the delightful Crinone clumps to contend with, rather than the lumpy/itchy butt!


----------



## sienna

MinxyChick said:



> Cali, Sienna - Have you told any friends / family you're doing double donation? Do you intend to tell your child? I'm pro telling but I guess my greatest fear is my future child will not forgive me for using an anonymous donor and feel they have no roots. I need to look into but I think in the UK all double donation is donor embryos from families. I'm not sure if that's a bit odd plus I don't like the UK clinics much.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the messages.
> 
> Been having a bit of a time out from everything, DH has really been struggling. 3 weeks ago his Nan died, the pressure of work & everything else has really got to him. He's been signed off work, given a low dose of anti-depressants and starts counselling today.
> It's been such a tough few weeks, the realisation of not having a half bio child has been so hard. I think when we had hope we moved on more easily and now everything has built up. I feel a bit better today and am going to sort out some councelling with my old UK clinic as I'm still covered by them. Tough times. I'm very much in mourning for everything I've lost and what could have / should have been.

hi minxy we haven't told family and friends yet and not sure what we will tell them yet. We do plan to tell the child though in an age appropriate way, so that it's something they have always known. From the reading I've done children/adults struggle when they have been lied to and it turns their world upside down. Whereas if they know from a very young age they accept it. It took us time to come to terms with, the counseling sessions should help.


----------



## dmama

Thanks Leilani = It is funny because I find myself scratching at my rear in public too....Very uncomfortable at times, but I guess it is for the best so I won't complain. Glad to see this is expected....I have never tried Crinone..why are you switching?


----------



## Leilani

I've run out of the PIO and it's not available over here, so I thought Crinone was the second best option, and despite being quite expensive, way less mess and fuss than 2 suppositories 3 times a day!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? What news? xx


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies! Where is everyone?
I had my scan and I have one bean with heartbeat. Very excited to see this!
Hope you all are doing well and will be having a Happy Holiday Season!


----------



## Leilani

Sad news here. We went for out NT scan on Monday, and our baby no longer had a heartbeat and had stopped growing about 2 weeks earlier. I had a D&C yesterday. I think this is the end of the road for us now.


----------



## Pussycat1

Dmama, congrats, lovely news! 
Leilani, oh hon I am so sorry. I know there's not a lot can be said but we're here for you. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Leilani would you two consider adoption or anything else? I'm so sorry you've had to go through this - it's not fair. Sending you massive hugs!


----------



## 2have4kids

Dmama congrats!


----------



## Leilani

2have4kids said:


> Leilani would you two consider adoption or anything else? I'm so sorry you've had to go through this - it's not fair. Sending you massive hugs!

Adoption doesn't really happen in NZ, there are maybe 20 a year, so it's just not a viable option, the same with surrogacy, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## sienna

:hugs:I'm so sorry for your loss leillana


----------



## sienna

Dmama congratulation :happydance: how many weeks are you now?


----------



## Minno

So very sorry Leilani. I hope you are ok and looking after yourself at this difficult time.

Many congrats to you Dmama xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Leilani I'm so sorry :cry: xx

Dmama congrats xx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone! Thank you 2have for the invite and info to come visit in this thread. I just logged on for the first time in AGES and wanted to come say hi. I was trying to catch up but realized I can't get through all the pages to do that before putting Henry to bed. I am so excited to see so many familiar names!! I promise to log on tomorrow while I'm pumping at work to catch up.


Leilani, I am SO sorry!!


----------



## Pussycat1

BOMO how lovely to see you! How's life as a mum? 
I've finally sorted my meds and they should arrive today. I got them from a lovely pharmacist who's wife had treatment at Reprofit almost 3 years ago and now has twins. She was 45/46 when treated so i was so pleased to hear that! 
x


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hi Bomo! So awesome to see you:)
Congrats Dmama!
Been away for a bit, but life is getting easier and is allowing me a bit of time to be on bnb.

Leilani I am sick reading your news. I can't tell you how sorry I am.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just wanting to wish you & your families a relaxing holiday season. Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, however this time of year is celebrated in your family. 

May ALL OUR dreams come true in 2015. 

We've had our dinners and family celebrations last weekend and now we're off to Mexico for some relaxation, distraction, sun, & sand. Hugs to you all :hugs:

https://www.jibjab.com/view/rdVkkX5uToiETYDN5tXw-g


----------



## Garnet

Have Merry Christmas 2have! Love the video! May you and everyone's dream come true in 2015!

Lelani! I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope something will come to fruitation for you in the next year!


----------



## Pussycat1

Happy Christmas Ladies! Have an amazing holiday and look forward with hope to 2015. xx


----------



## Minno

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope 2015 brings us all much happiness xx


----------



## never2late70

Hooray I found you guys!! :happydance:


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno, Czech Rep, here we come! This is our time!! x


----------



## sienna

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year filled with love and joy :)


----------



## dmama

Leilani said:


> Sad news here. We went for out NT scan on Monday, and our baby no longer had a heartbeat and had stopped growing about 2 weeks earlier. I had a D&C yesterday. I think this is the end of the road for us now.

My heart breaks to hear this news. I am so sorry. No words can do justice at this time. Please know we are here for you Leilani. Hugs


----------



## dmama

sienna said:


> Dmama congratulation :happydance: how many weeks are you now?

Thanks...I am almost 8 weeks...Still staying calm


----------



## dmama

Happy Holidays Ladies...

Enjoy yourselves and your loved ones.

May 2015 be an exciting and fruitful year for us all!!! 

Hugs!


----------



## Minno

Pussycat I hear ya! Let's do this! Xx


----------



## Minno

Cooooeeeeeee.... Ladies where are you all? I am about to start the madness again and am in need of your support and expertise. What's everyone's news? Xxx


----------



## dmama

Minoo - Good luck with the upcoming cycle!!!!! I think Holidays have slowed us down, but we are here to root you on!!!! You got this!


----------



## Minno

Thank u DMama. I am struggling a bit. Just want to get started but feeling like I have a reduced chance of success as it's been 6 months since my fresh cycle and the clinic say they only like you to have one month in between to give greater chance. I can't
really understand that tho cos surely the whole point of having frosties is you can go back at any time for FET? I'm
also 45 now so thinking I've had my chance. Need to be more positive!!

Anyone know what chances are of successful thawing if I have four grade 1 blasts in freezer? I should be able to get at least one right?

How are you doing
dmama? 8 weeks already - wow! When is your next scan? Xx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

I would think your chances would be excellent for at least one. I wonder why they say it's better to only let one month go between cycles? I wouldn't worry about your age Minno....we are all in the same boat! :)


----------



## Minno

Hey Holly :) lovely to hear from you. How is life with the twinnies? Hope all is well and you've had a lovely festive time with your bundles xx

I dont know why they say wait a month. I think it's so they can maximise their chances at success. I've just checked their website and the success rate for fet is at 35% - not as high as fresh but I'm hoping we have better odds with good quality blasts. How does fet work? Do they defrost the day before transfer or on the same day? 

Holly do I recall correctly that u had prednisolone last time too? What dose and how did u find it?


----------



## never2late70

Hi Minno:
I am 44 and will be doing a FET transfer on the 30th. I had my son Logan on March 6 2014 from a fresh donor egg transfer 1st try. I am so nervous about this FET. I need to catch back up with you all. Its been a while.

Holly did you have twin girls?

~Angie


----------



## Minno

Hey there Never2. Congrats on your beautiful boy. Woo hoo come and join the fet club! Where are you doing your transfer and what do you have by way of frosties? We have four blasts frozen. Just contemplating how many to put back if we are lucky enough to get to that point. Trouble is ours are frozen in batches of two so it has to be two defrosted at a time xxx


----------



## never2late70

Minno said:


> Hey there Never2. Congrats on your beautiful boy. Woo hoo come and join the fet club! Where are you doing your transfer and what do you have by way of frosties? We have four blasts frozen. Just contemplating how many to put back if we are lucky enough to get to that point. Trouble is ours are frozen in batches of two so it has to be two defrosted at a time xxx


We are here in Tucson Arizona. I have 2 4AA blasts and 15AA blast left. I will only transfer one.

Im so nervous and excited!


----------



## Minno

Are your frosties all frozen separately? I would like to freeze just one but it looks like it will have to be two as how could we choose.
How do you know your transfer date already? I have to let my clinic know when I'm on cd1 and then I start the meds. Scan on days 10-12 and fly out to prague week after. So won't know my transfer dates until nearer the time. Sounds like we will be very close in time tho! Xx


----------



## never2late70

Minno said:


> Are your frosties all frozen separately? I would like to freeze just one but it looks like it will have to be two as how could we choose.
> How do you know your transfer date already? I have to let my clinic know when I'm on cd1 and then I start the meds. Scan on days 10-12 and fly out to prague week after. So won't know my transfer dates until nearer the time. Sounds like we will be very close in time tho! Xx

I made the plans 2 months ago. I started bcp 2 weeks ago and will stop it on jan 6th get my first uterin scan on the 9th second scan on the 23rd and transfer on the 30th

so exciting!


----------



## Minno

Are you taking estrogen for for your fet? 
Good luck with it all. I'm hoping my scan will be good to go on 16th if not sooner. Need lining to be 7mm or thicker! X


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay we have some FET action :happydance:

Minno 4 grade 1 blasts is awesome. I seem to remember them saying they could refreeze once thawed (not like food lol) but I might be wrong, so it might be possible to do just 1. I would think there is a good chance of both of them defrosting fine :thumbup:

Yay go Angie too :happydance:

Always rooting you ladies on xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Minno, 
Sorry been MIA over Christmas and now in France skiing, got stuck in the terrible traffic in route to the Alps but here now and having a lovely time. 
Can't help on FET I'm afraid, never had it. However agree on your logic, the point of freezing is that they can be used when suits you. As for your age, it's irrelevant as the age issues are to do with your own eggs and not donated ones. I'm 44 and got a transfer date of 14th Feb! Just trying to decide on whether to fly home that night (which tbh would be great) or the following night. I should get details of a choice of at least 2 donors v soon. Trying not to get too excited! xx


----------



## Minno

Hello lovele ladies :)
Wow butterfly, really, they can re freeze?! That would be awesome and maybe I could put one back and have four goes potentially. Goodness knows I hope I don't need it but it's great to know its a possibility. How is your gorgeous wee man doing? Did you enjoy your first Xmas as a mum? Xx

Pussycat - I'm jealous you are over in France skiing - sounds wonderful and just the right way to chill out ( see what I did there ;) before treatment. You have a transfer date too huh? How come I'm not getting one yet &#128530;. I know it's going to be in jan sometime, depending on when cycle starts. Getting some annoying light bleeding at the moment - always the same these days. My cycles have been pretty regular for me - around 28/9 days last few months but always with this post ov bleeding for a day or two. Grrrrr so annoying. I need to start meds on cd 1 and it's just never knowing if this is start of af early or mid cycle bleed. I'm cd 23 today. Will have to just see how it is Tomoro I guess and make a judgement call.

Xxx


----------



## dmama

I don't know why they say it is better to do it sooner? Seems odd. There should not be a concern as to how long the embies are frozen if they have frozen them correctly, and you need to make sure your hormones and uterus are ready. Hmmm....not sure about that. My DE FET was about 5 months after a failed OE cycle. I am also older than you are, so I don't think you need to worry. With the DE, all we need is a healthy uterus. Your age isn't a factor as much as if it were OE. I hope that refreezing is possible if you are only looking to transfer one. Maybe they do it that way because they don't think that both will thaw properly? Again...not sure with how they operate, but good to know that refreezing is a possibility, but you want to know if there is any risk to the embryos. Good luck!!!


----------



## dmama

never2late - congrats on your son...you jumped back on the wagon so soon...good for you! I sort of wish I had done that, but all kinds of transitions were happening. Did you bf your son and have to wean? Just asking because that kind of fed into my not going for #2 for a while, and then it took a while to move on to DE.
Well....good luck!!!!!

Pussycat - jealous of the trip! lucky you! I hear lots of women who travel for IVF fly back the same or next day. Depends on what you will think in the event (won't happen) of a bfn. If you will blame the flight, then wait a day or two and rest after transfer. If you won't blame the flight, they go home and relax.


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies...I had my second scan today and baby is still on target for 8w and looks good. I am still a bit nervous until out of the 1st trimester, but starting to get excited. I don't go back until 4 weeks now for next scan and blood work. 
Will any of you ladies (or did any of you) do the panorama or MaterniT blood tests?


----------



## Minno

Dmama I think they said my uterus would be better primed if I did fet soon after m/c - but then again that was the coordinator and not the doctor. The doctor hasn't said that and he seems happy enough with me going ahead with fet now. 
I will ask about the re freezing thing as that would make a difference to whether we go for one or two back. How many did u put back?

Our clinic says they prefer you to fly back home After 24 hours after fet.

Congrats on your scan - wonderful news! Thanks also for reassurance re age. Xxx


----------



## never2late70

dmama said:


> never2late - congrats on your son...you jumped back on the wagon so soon...good for you! I sort of wish I had done that, but all kinds of transitions were happening. Did you bf your son and have to wean? Just asking because that kind of fed into my not going for #2 for a while, and then it took a while to move on to DE.
> Well....good luck!!!!!
> 
> Pussycat - jealous of the trip! lucky you! I hear lots of women who travel for IVF fly back the same or next day. Depends on what you will think in the event (won't happen) of a bfn. If you will blame the flight, then wait a day or two and rest after transfer. If you won't blame the flight, they go home and relax.

I tried to bf..failed miserably..after only 3 weeks.. :growlmad:


----------



## sienna

hi everyone

Minno & never2late good luck with your upcoming cycles :)

I had my hysteroscopy just before Christmas, currently on meds we're looking to go back to serum for embryo adoption in Feb


----------



## Minno

Woop exciting Sienna. Lots of activity on here early in 2015! X


----------



## Butterfly67

Pussycat, I flew back on the same day but I did have about 3 hours rest at the hotel before my flight :thumbup:

Thanks Minno, he's doing well. We had a bit of a quiet Xmas and he spent half the day with his dad so I think next year will be better and he will know a bit more about it :)


----------



## dmama

Minno said:


> Dmama I think they said my uterus would be better primed if I did fet soon after m/c - but then again that was the coordinator and not the doctor. The doctor hasn't said that and he seems happy enough with me going ahead with fet now.
> I will ask about the re freezing thing as that would make a difference to whether we go for one or two back. How many did u put back?
> 
> Our clinic says they prefer you to fly back home After 24 hours after fet.
> 
> Congrats on your scan - wonderful news! Thanks also for reassurance re age. Xxx

Thanks...
I put back only 1 high quality embryo. Didn't want to risk twins for me.
I have heard anecdotal stories that you might get pregnant quicker right after a m/c ...maybe sort of like how some get pregnant quickly after giving birth? I don't know. But for what it is worth, you still have a great chance despite all of that....


----------



## Minno

It's worth a lot. Thanks so much.
Body playing silly beggars at the moment- getting some breakthrough bleeding and I'm just waiting for cd1. This isn't heavy enough to count as that yet and I often get it about a week before af so just praying that's all it is and witch will arrive and I haven't missed my windows this cycle. Arrgghhhhhhh all so stressful!
Xx


----------



## never2late70

Great news Sienna :)


----------



## dmama

never2late70 said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> never2late - congrats on your son...you jumped back on the wagon so soon...good for you! I sort of wish I had done that, but all kinds of transitions were happening. Did you bf your son and have to wean? Just asking because that kind of fed into my not going for #2 for a while, and then it took a while to move on to DE.
> Well....good luck!!!!!
> 
> Pussycat - jealous of the trip! lucky you! I hear lots of women who travel for IVF fly back the same or next day. Depends on what you will think in the event (won't happen) of a bfn. If you will blame the flight, then wait a day or two and rest after transfer. If you won't blame the flight, they go home and relax.
> 
> I tried to bf..failed miserably..after only 3 weeks.. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Aww.. sorry bf didn't work out, but how lovely that in return you get to go for #2 sooner!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies!!!

Angie, congrats on trying for #2.

Hoping for successful transfers and pregnancies for all trying.

We had a good Christmas, although the girls didn't really understand it too much. Rather play with the paper than the presents!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hello Ladies;

Wow! All the action on here! Things are really heating up!

N2L- Wow! Congrats on your boy! My 6th ivf (4th with donor eggs) was a success and we gave birth to twin girls on Oct 22, 2014.Good luck with your FET:)

Minno - By fluke, I had anaphalactyc shock the day before I left for my last transfer and had to be on prednisone 4 days before and 6 days after my transfer. I fully believe it is the only reason I was successful. I was on 50mg once a day. I was terrified to stop the prednisone once I got a bfp, but my doctor said he did not recommend taking it so I didn't and I was fine. Hoping this is it for you!!:)

Hoping everyone's dreams come true in 2015:)


----------



## never2late70

Mells54 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Angie, congrats on trying for #2.
> 
> Hoping for successful transfers and pregnancies for all trying.
> 
> We had a good Christmas, although the girls didn't really understand it too much. Rather play with the paper than the presents!




hollyhopeful2 said:


> Hello Ladies;
> 
> Wow! All the action on here! Things are really heating up!
> 
> N2L- Wow! Congrats on your boy! My 6th ivf (4th with donor eggs) was a success and we gave birth to twin girls on Oct 22, 2014.Good luck with your FET:)
> 
> Minno - By fluke, I had anaphalactyc shock the day before I left for my last transfer and had to be on prednisone 4 days before and 6 days after my transfer. I fully believe it is the only reason I was successful. I was on 50mg once a day. I was terrified to stop the prednisone once I got a bfp, but my doctor said he did not recommend taking it so I didn't and I was fine. Hoping this is it for you!!:)
> 
> Hoping everyone's dreams come true in 2015:)

Thanks Mells! So nice to hear from you!
Holly my birthday is Oct 22 :thumbup:
Dmama We are super excited!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

How crazy your birthday is Oct 22! Coincidentally, my wedding anniversary to my first husband was also Oct 22. Dh said God planned it that way to wipe out the horrible memory of that day and replace it with a miracle:)


----------



## Minno

What a lovely way to look at it Holly. Your miracle certainly came true after so much heartache and disappointment. Amazing. Cannot believe your girls are
2 months already!! How are they doing? Getting any sleep?

Afm, I am v frustrated! Had bleeding last week but wSnt heavy like af. Lasted a few days tho - altho I can get that sometimes nowadays. I would swear I'm pms but af not here and it's cd 29 today. What if that was it and I've missed it :( I'm supposed to start meds on cd1. There is a feeling she may just be bit later this cycle as I think I may have ov late. But if it's after wed I'll have to reschedule my scan grrrrrrrrr Should I ask the clinic if they can prescribe bcp to help regulate me? I think last time tho I had to start that with a new cycle as well. Help!

Xxx


----------



## doshima

Hi everyone. Just dropping in to say hello and a happy new to you all.

Never2late nice to see u back trying for #2. wishing you loads of luck. Mells and holly, how r the girls doing? Butterfly Adam's going great I suppose. How was all the munchkins first Xma? All the pregies, just hang in there tight, alle gonna be fine. And all the ttc ladies, this will be Ur year I know.

Plenty baby dust Ur way!!!


----------



## dmama

Minno - can the office do either a quick scan or progesterone level to see if you've ovulated? If your cycle is off, you may want to do bcp. Since you are doing donor egg, I would not worry about over suppression or anything like that since I know some older ladies do not like to do bcp with OE cycles. It will help prevent the worry like this. I hated being on the pill, but it is only for a short time, so if you are getting wonky periods and are not sure when you O then I would suggest you do it (bcp) next cycle, if it turns out you've missed this one....hugs!!!


----------



## Minno

Thanks Dmama, so helpful. My clinic is in prague and I'm in UK so would have to get another private scan re ov. Butttttt I think af is now beginning!! Shhhhhhh can't speak too loud just in case but feeling but more hopeful this morning. Will keep u posted. Otherwise yes, I will be asking for bcp as my periods are often wonky lol when I was on it last time I hated it and it made me bleed but hey ho it's a means to an end. Hope all good with u. Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies. 
Hope you all had a great Xmas. 
Been AWOL for a while and trying to keep up on here but not doing a very good job!! I know I've missed news and will forget to mention peeps, so apologies in advance...
Dharma, massive congrats! Such fab news hun. 
Minno, I've def read you can re freeze blasts. Never got to blast personally tho :-( I was on bcp to get in sync with our donor, like you say, you do what you have to...
Pussycat, so exciting to have a date! Ours is end jan so we're really close. I've never flown after et so can't help there. Reckon you need to think where you'd be most comfortable? Think I'd come home. 

Afm, postponed our dec cycle as it was getting too close to Xmas and stressing me out too much. Test day would've been 28th. Thankfully donor had waited for us, had baseline bloods today, waiting for donor af, ec pencilled in for 21st jan. Hopeful for this one...

Kath xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh there's so much going on! All the best with the cycles in the next few months ladies, do keep us in the loop.
Just wanted to say happy 2015 everyone. :dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno, what news? Hope it's good and this is day 1! I'm in BCP to sync my cycle with the donors which I guess is how they can be so precise about dates. flights booked, depot injection appointment booked for 16th Jan, monitoring scan booked 4th Feb and meds all here! Stop BCP 21st Jan then start with the oestrogen, aspirin, and prednisone 26th! I presume I'll have a bleed sometime after 21st. Should get info in my donor v soon, it's all getting exciting! The one thing I don't know is what the depot injection is for, anyone know? 
x


----------



## never2late70

So exciting pussycat!
I took my last bcp today. have my first uterin scan and labs on Friday.
Then another on the 23rd, and then my FET on the 30th! :happydance:


----------



## Minno

Pussycat and Never2 - it's our turn again, yay!!! Hope we can see one another through the madness.
Pussycat, so impressed by your scheduling. Great to know exactly when things will happen and your flights etc all booked. Also same for you Never. I don't know about depot injection, never had one in previous cycles, but I'm sure one of the other ladies will be able to advise.

AFM, well I did start af yesterday but it hasn't picked up at all, very in and off. I just started the meds today anyway. Had to make a decision and didn't want to miss the window. Does anyone know if it will make much difference in FET? Obviously if lining starts to shed nearer et that will be a major problem but now I've started the progynova (2x3mg) and predniolone (1x5mg) should it be ok? I have scan booked for 16th. Informed clinic today.mthey are waiting on utrasound for lining check so won't give me any dates etc until then which is frustrating coz scan is in the evening on a Friday which means won't hear from them until Monday. Really need to get flights booked as not many options flying from here. Grrrrrrrr. If lining is ok I'm assuming it will be all very quick after that.

I am a bit worried about my timing of the meds tho - supposed to start cd1. Time will tell I guess but if anyone has any encouraging thoughts please share!!
Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, minno I'm kind of surprised they didn't give you northistorine or something similar to force a complete shed of the lining (since yours seems to be sporadic). My previous Reprofit coordinator joked it can make even a dead old man have a period. 
Pussycat, depot forces a complete overload of your hormones which then makes them dead after the 2 day overload. It allows the doctor to control the hormones that month ie by giving you increasing estrogen and eventually progesterone. It made me intensely itchy for some reason. 

Hang in there ladies, all will work out and you'll be pregnant in NO time! 

I've signed up for knitting classes and I'm trying to shed these 20 lbs from my last cycle that I gained and couldn't drop. I'm 5 down with just eating properly, need to add exercise now (dreading it as it's -30 degrees C here in Calgary right now). Maybe a few ski days (I should get into the gym too), wish I had kids so I could go tobogganing! We were whinging over Christmas that we wish we had kids so that we could play boardgames...lol:cry:


----------



## Minno

Nope 2have. Never ever had that in any of my cycles. I bled lightly for about four days last week and then it came on again on Monday, but at felt more like af, except it petered out again, I think may be an annovulatory cycle. So possible that's the lining shed from last cycle anyway (af last cycle was pretty heavy). I've started meds now so we'll just have to see what happens at the scan. 
Most other cycles of ivf I've done I've bled while on the estrogen but lining still been ok. I dunno whether I've done the right thing by starting meds or what but committed now x


----------



## dmama

Minno said:


> Nope 2have. Never ever had that in any of my cycles. I bled lightly for about four days last week and then it came on again on Monday, but at felt more like af, except it petered out again, I think may be an annovulatory cycle. So possible that's the lining shed from last cycle anyway (af last cycle was pretty heavy). I've started meds now so we'll just have to see what happens at the scan.
> Most other cycles of ivf I've done I've bled while on the estrogen but lining still been ok. I dunno whether I've done the right thing by starting meds or what but committed now x

Minno - I think all you can do now is go for the scan. I think starting on CD1 has more to do with the ovarian function moreso than the lining...They can always extend your meds to give the lining time to thicken unless you have known lining issues.... I think the worse that can happen is that your timing is off and you might have a lead follicle or cyst. I really don't know how that affects FET though. I know that for IVF they would not want that because that interferes with the development of lots of follicles, but I am not sure about how that would affect (if it does) the FET? So you will see how it goes at the scan and in any case, whether your timing is off or not, the scan is what is going to tell them what to do next and give you a better sense for when to expect transfer. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Minno

Dmama thank you so much. That's very reassuring and kind of what I had thought myself. I'm not sure I ovulate very regularly now and my Amh is rock bottom so I'm not too worried about major follicles lol Its difficult to know what to do when cycles are irregular but I just have to go with it. Never ever had lining issues before so just hope its ok at scan. Doc in prague seemed more concerned if I hadn't had a period in several months as I gues they'd want me to shed the old lining before starting to grow a new one. I've been regular up Unti now so lining shouldn't be too decrepit!
Will keep u posted and thank you once again for your help. Hope all is very well with you and good luck to Pussycat and Never2 this coming cycle xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all
So great there's a few if us cycling together! Just waiting for donor cd1 then we'll have dates confirmed but looking like ec week of 21st jan. Do I allow myself to get excited yet?? 
Xx


----------



## Minno

Yes you can get excited
Mrs G! We have all waited such a long time for this that I think we are entitled to enjoy it as much as we can!

ET is now set for me for jan 22nd. That's assuming ultrasound is ok and endo is at right level. That, I am not so sure about given my erratic cycle and only had two days bleeding :( it's off now but I bet she comes back right when I need things to thicken.
Estrogen is giving me a bit of a dull headache too.
Wish I would feel more hopeful instead of Mrs doom and gloom all the time! X


----------



## never2late70

Hello! Yup, today is my first uterin scan and labs. Then my second scan and labs on the 23rd, Transfer on the 30th :happydance:

Love reading everyones updates


----------



## Coolstar

Hi ladies, can I join in. Mrs G suggested me about this thread :) . About me I am 32 and have been ttc #1 from last 3 years. I have endo and low Amh. Last year I had a failed Ivf :( . My doc advised me to go for DE due to quality. I am on BCP and my donor is on meds. My donor stims will start around 2nd Feb and retrieval will be around 12th Feb if everything goes well. I am really nervous , keeping my fingers xed.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, there seem to be lots of us cycling Jan / Feb! If I've got this right: 
Minno: jan 22nd, FET at Zlin in Prague. 
Fingers crossed all will be fine at your scan on 16th. Sods law that this would happen now. I guess they don't put you on BCP as you don't have to sync with someone else as you're doing FET.
Mrs G: EC 21st so I guess transfer will be c26th? If I remember correctly you're UK and fresh eggs? 
Any news on donor cd1? If you weren't excited it would be wrong! 
Never2late: 30th Jan, FET. Where are you being treated? 
How did the scan and labs go? Sorry I get confused!
Coolstar: EC 12th so I guess transfer will be around 17th. Where are you based? 
Welcome! As you can see you're in good company, it's a busy time for this thread! 
Sienna: Embryo adoption in Feb, in Greece? How are your plans going? 
Me: EC 9th Feb, transfer 14th Feb at Reprofit in Czech Rep. 
I decided to fly back the night of transfer (14th), the clinic said it was fine and would have no effect on the outcome. I have a late checkout at the hotel so can chill for a few hours after transfer and will then have the whole of the 15th at home and back to work 16th. 
Dmama, how you feeling? I bet you can't wait for your next scan! 
2have, v jealous that you're in Calgary, get out there and ski before you have all those little ones! I knit a lot, I love doing baby things as they're fast and v cute, hopefully I'll soon be knitting for my own baby! 
I hope I didn't miss anyone? xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Welcome cool star! 
Pussycat, yes I'm at a clinic in southampton and using fresh eggs. Donor cd1 was yesterday, a couple of days later than planned so guess ec might get pushed on but depends on donors stims response. She's got a scan tommorrow and will start stims. Waiting again!! 
Hope everyone's ok, such exciting times. 
Kath xx


----------



## Minno

Welcome Coolstar. Lots of luck to you for this cycle. We will be here for you no matter what.

Pussycat, thank younger the summary, that was mega helpful. You got me completely right except the clinic is Gest not Zlin. I agree with you about the bcp -
Clinic think it's not necessary as no synching. All depends on lining scan now.

Not long for you now either! How are you feeling about it this time? I am Flying back day after transfer but in the early morning so I don't think it makes much difference. Might be better to be home and relaxing! 
I've been to see my wonderful gp who had given me a post dated sick certificate for the full 2ww!! Never even asked him for it but he insisted given my two prior losses. I think I will take it off as this is near the end of the line for us and I want to make sure I've done all i reasonably can to help it. Bet it makes no difference to outcome but it's more for me psychologically than anything else. Pussycat it's such a shame we're not travelling at the same time - we could have met up!
Xx


----------



## Minno

Ps ladies are any of you getting pop up adverts when you open bnb? It's driving me crazy. I'm using the app on my phone or on my tablet (hence all the spelling mistakes due to predictive texting) but every time I open the thing I get a full page link to some fitness and diet magazine. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, not long now! However I know what you mean about the waiting, it never ends! 
Minno, yes such a shame our timings are just out, would have been lovely to meet. Your GP sounds great! I have to admit mine as been pretty helpful so I can't complain. 
I'm also on phone / iPad ap and keep getting the annoying popups, it happened a while back and stopped but back now and very annoying! x


----------



## Minno

Yep what's with that? It's doing my head in!! X


----------



## Minno

Gosh Pussycat - there's just a year between us in age! I hope it's our turn soon. You can knit us both some stuff! Xx


----------



## dmama

Minno said:


> Ps ladies are any of you getting pop up adverts when you open bnb? It's driving me crazy. I'm using the app on my phone or on my tablet (hence all the spelling mistakes due to predictive texting) but every time I open the thing I get a full page link to some fitness and diet magazine. Grrrrrrrrr

The ads are annoying....they are popping up on sites all over the place nowadays....I guess that is income for the sites, but pretty annoying...


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome :)


----------



## Mrs G

dmama said:


> Minno said:
> 
> 
> Ps ladies are any of you getting pop up adverts when you open bnb? It's driving me crazy. I'm using the app on my phone or on my tablet (hence all the spelling mistakes due to predictive texting) but every time I open the thing I get a full page link to some fitness and diet magazine. Grrrrrrrrr
> 
> The ads are annoying....they are popping up on sites all over the place nowadays....I guess that is income for the sites, but pretty annoying...Click to expand...

Sooo annoying! Thought it was just me being targeted with "how to lose 21lbs fat"!!!!
X


----------



## Coolstar

So ladies I have a question. I am on BCP now. Any idea what happens / steps after I finish my BCP till ET .


----------



## 2have4kids

Welcome Coolstar! I think you get your AF and start estrogen. I just read my protocol this morning for March/April and read the instructions. My instructions doesn't tell me when to start the pill tho so I've emailed in to my coordinator. Usually I start estrogen with AF and gradually build up the dose. 7 days before ET you should start progesterone. 

Booked most of our accomms and intercontinental transport for our little Europe trip coming up. Did everyone have a good weekend? We saw a really funny movie on Sat with friends 'PK' - I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok. 

So donor started stims yesterday, ec pencilled in for 23rd!!! With all my previous cycles I've mentally shut down and not allowed myself to think about the possibility of it working, I guess in self preservation. But this time I keep thinking about having another baby, like walking to school this morning with dd I thought would I bring the buggy or maybe get a sling. Is that foolish or positive thinking?

Cool star, in my experience bcp is just to get your cycle in line with your donors. I was on it for a month, had af, started again on bcp then they stopped me to line up with her day 1. I'm now on progynova and she started stims cd3. I'll increase progynova as the days go on but ec is booked for what would be her cd14. All clinics seem to have slightly different protocol but it's not a long process really. 

Kath xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> So ladies I have a question. I am on BCP now. Any idea what happens / steps after I finish my BCP till ET .

Hi Coolstar, protocols vary slightly depending on the preference of the clinic, however essentially they all do the same thing. BCP is to basically stop you ovulating and means they can synchronise your cycle with the donors easily. You may have to take a depot injection a week or do before donors day 1 (I do in this cycle, but didn't last time). You'll probably start taking oestrogen on your donors day 1, probably increase the dose gradually. This is to develop your endometrial lining and you'll probably have a scan to monitor it, they may adjust the Oestrodel dose depending on how your lining develops. On the day of egg collection you'll start Progesterone supplements, this is essential for implantation after they have transferred the embryo(s). You'll continue with both, I think till week 12 of pregnancy, sadly I've never got that far ... 
I'm pretty certain your cycle will look like this, there may be a couple of other drugs (low dose aspirin etc) if your doctors think it's appropriate. Hope that helps! It's all very confusing but there's lots of experience on this forum so ask away and you'll usually get an answer! x


----------



## Pussycat1

Great news Mrs G! It's funny, I'm the opposite, in all my past cycles I've imagined how it would be. This time I'm staying kind of removed from it. I think because we're being treated overseas it's a little more removed so easier for me to stay grounded. How I'll be as it gets closer is a different matter!! x


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks ladies !! Just wanted an idea for what steps I am heading towards. Also I have an appointment on Monday with my doctor hopefully she can tell me in details.
Mrs G EC on 23 rd , Wow !!! Really excited for you :) . I know the feeling but after my failed lVF I am scared of thinking how it would feel to hold my baby :( . But we all need to be optimistic. I heard positive mind yeilds positive results.


----------



## dmama

Good luck all you ladies with upcoming cycles...pretty exciting that so many of you are all cycling at the same time!!! Whoot whoot! Can't wait for the news of BFP after BFP!

I graduated from the OB at 10.5 weeks! All meds stopped...thanks goodness because my butt is sore!!! So far so good, but I am still a bit on edge since so many things still need to go right.....

Take care ladies! and Good luck!!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats dmama on everything, smooth sailing!!
Good luck Pussycat, Minno, Coolstar, MrsG, never2late70. 

Has anyone heard from Jooba, Crystal, Sienna, Minxy, Leilani, Cali_KT, or Lorna?
Mels, BF how are you doing mamas?

Pussycat I'm sure you'll have a baby to knit for soon, it seems that you can produce lovely eggies, just need them to stick now! My HIIT class today nearly killed me, I've been so depressed after Athens I couldn't bring myself to workout and now I'm so out of shape:haha: Serves me right for being out of the game for so long!


----------



## Minno

Congrats Dmama - thrilled for you. Almost out of first tri!! I hope we can all follow suit.
Scan for me tomoro - so, it's next week or it's delayed possibly for another week and I have to book new flights - ugh - let's see!
X


----------



## Pussycat1

Best of luck today Minno, fingers crossed all is fine. 
I have my depot injection this morning, first step! x


----------



## MinxyChick

Happy New Year everyone. Sorry its a bit late been taking a timeout from everything recently. 

I've been trying to catch up on the thread so exciting to see so many ladies about to cycle. Good luck Pussycat, Minno, Coolstar, MrsG, never2late70.

2have - Looks like you had an amazing holiday over Christmas time? Must be hard going back to that Calgary weather. I've started going back to Body Combat, an aerobic exercise class with lots of punching & kicking moves after 3 yrs, I think its killing me but we will get there again and back on form. I want to shift the 1 stone 3 lbs I've put on over the last year+. IVF fails have not made me want to do exercise & eat less.

Afm:
So much happened in 2014 and its taken its toll on me in many ways. The Christmas break did me good and my DH is getting there too. He's had a lot of work troubles too and the Doctor has given him some anti-depressants. I'm not convinced they're much cop. He has been seeing a counselor and is hoping to do either a mindfulness course or stress management which should help. All this on top of our IVF troubles.

I still need to a break before cycling again. I'd like to do an embryo donation cycle in May/June at Serum or somewhere in Prague. I need to start investigating clinics but can't be bothered. Wish I could just arrange it, job done. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy good work on the body combat class, if anything it's a good stress relief & distraction. Sorry to hear your DH is struggling so much too. I think you should try Reprofit next, too much stress at Serum and did you get to see your embies? I don't like their accountability for embie quality.

I'm off to the doctor today to get a physician's statement for long term paid leave at work for April with my donor embie cycle. I'll be gone for 23 days and my doc will vouch for this. I also calculated the minimum drugs I'd need using up all of my leftovers in the cabinet. This is the last go and then we will soley focus on adopting our babies. I feel super lucky to get paid leave though, it's allowed me to bank some holiday time for when that stork finally shows up (nice supplement to Canada's 6 mnth parental leave). I did have to quote the WHO's website, they view infertility as seriously and equal to cancer or any other illness that people have to deal with. I think it was a review of that that changed some minds in the HR department (along with my family doc's lovely write ups that she always does for me)<3


----------



## Minno

How was the depot Pussycat?! Great to be getting started - really won't be long until transfer! 

Minxy, so sorry it's been such a tough journey for you. I think you are incredibly strong and you will get your rainbow baby very soon! Body combat rocks by the way - it's my favourite! I'm missing it since I stopped for this treatment cycle.

2have - fantastic you have paid leave for that time. You can just relax and not worry about work at all. I'm signed off for 17 days paid first instance so I'm pleased too&#128512;

Scan tonight showed endo at 8mm at thickest bit with evidence of triple stripe. Good to go for fet on Thursday. Spottinf a wee bit but sonographer thinks it's hormonal. I'm sure I always get that a bit with progynova. V annoying! Just waiting to hear from clinic now xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Minno that's amazing about your leave!!! I'm super excited for you, ABSOLUTELY everything crossed for our cycling ladies!!


----------



## Minno

Ladies I am a bit exasperated and need advice. Had my scan last night and endo is at 8mm - all good. Emailed clinic and asked (again since I have asked previously) when they want me to start prpgesterone. The complication is that the clinic usually prescribe Utrogestan which you take 3x 2 daily. But I had cyclogest left from my UK cycle (400 mg pessaries) which I told the clinic about several times and was told it's the same, prpgesterone, so fine. However when I emailed my clinic last night the
Doc sent instructions on taking Utrogestan grrrrrrrrrrrrr!! When I took cyclogest before it was one pessary twice daily 12 hours apart and I want the clinic in Prague to confirm if this is what they also want me to do, not keep telling me to take 3x2 utrogestan!!!
Have any of you lovely ladies taken cyclogest - and how often? Clinic is also saying take from tonight for transfer on Thursday. Does this seem right?
Need your input ladies xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Minno, scan sounds great! That's as big as mine ever seems to get. I'm going to be taking cyclogest as I had them left over too and my clinic were fine with it. I have to take 1 in the morning, 1 in the evening ( so 12hrs apart as you say). On my last DE cycle in the UK they added in a third at lunchtime, so up to you. I can't imagine taking a third would do any harm, can your progesterone levels be too high? Not sure, I just know they need to be a certain level for implantation to be possible. As for timing, I've never done FE cycle but for fresh I have to start taking cyclogest the day of egg collection. So their timing advice seems inline with what my clinic say (I'll start on the Monday for ET Sat). Hope that helps! x


----------



## Minno

Pussycat thanks so much for replying so quickly and for your advice. I was also told take them one in the morning and one at night 12 hours apart. Prague clinic are annoying me a bit because they're not being clear and it's starting to feel a bit like they're giving me general instructions without checking my history! Still waiting on a reply from them but I'm just going to start the cylogest shortly. I think you're quite right Pussycat in that in don't think you have too much progesterone anyway at this stage. Arrgghhhhhhh blooming stressful.
Are you travelling over soon Pussycat? On your own or with your dh? Im off on my own at 6am on Wednesday. I'm really getting a bit nervous and starting to second guess myself. What if it all goes wrong again? :( xxx


----------



## Minno

Just heard from the coordinator - poor woman has spent her entire Saturday chasing the doctor for his instructions! Anyway, yes it's as we thought Pussycat, one in the morning and one in the evening. Just as well we're old hands at this eh!!
Xx


----------



## Minno

Right ladies ahem &#128563; cyclogest, front or back door? Does it matter? X


----------



## Minno

Oh and forgot to mention am having a little tiny bit of spottinf which started yesterday. Sonographer said she couldn't see any issues anywhere and said likely hormonal. If I'm still spotting do u think they will cancel the cycle?


----------



## Pussycat1

Glad you got it sorted. Front or back? Not sure it matters, does one absorb better than the other? Maybe back, due to spotting? How long you staying in Prague for? 
We don't fly till 8th Feb, me and DH, then 9th he had to do his bit (it's egg collection day) and I get checks etc and dose of intralipids. Wondering if that's too late as I've read it should be 7-10 days before ET and this will only be 5 days before. We're making a weeks holiday of it, need to get planning! So far I've managed to stay quite grounded about the whole thing but I'm sure as it gets closer I'll start thinking of it more and building all sorts of scenarios in my head! x


----------



## Minno

May try and alternate depending on whether I have 30 mins to lie down after lol Are yout doing a fresh cycle this time around Pussycat? I only have to go this time as its FET and DH has work and our son to look after. Oh well I'll just have to do a bit of shopping to pass the time !
February will be here in a couple of weeks girl - better get planning! X


----------



## dmama

Good luck ladies gearing up for transfers!! I like the movement on the board and am looking forward to how it all goes.....

Cheers!


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno said:


> May try and alternate depending on whether I have 30 mins to lie down after lol Are yout doing a fresh cycle this time around Pussycat? I only have to go this time as its FET and DH has work and our son to look after. Oh well I'll just have to do a bit of shopping to pass the time !
> February will be here in a couple of weeks girl - better get planning! X

Yes this is our first cycle at Reprofit, we've always been treated at the clinic near our house until now. I still haven't had info on donors, I guess that will come through this week as she should start stimming on Wednesay. Apparently I have a choice of two. It's weird that's another thing that I've got more and more relaxed about as times gone on! If we do get spares suitable for freezing I have asked for them to be frozen. We've never been successful at trying for a baby so childless, if it does work it's going to he a huge shake up in our lives, but one we're all set to embrace! x


----------



## Minno

This is our second go in Prague. First go we had six blasts. Put two back and have four frozen. This time I'm going alone for two nights, flying back day after transfer. Are u going straight back to work after?
I am keeping everything crossed that this is your time Pussycat. How amazing would it be to have your first child! I am sure you will embrace it fantastically well given everything you've had to do to achieve your dream.
Be interesting to hear about donor info - we got told very little except she was 21. I didn't ask many questions and trusted them to match us well. To be honest we are just grateful to have the chance at a sibling for our son.
I think the clinic protocols all vary so much and reprofit have an excellent reputation - I'm sure the timescales are good.
Man o man, it's going to be a bumpy few weeks!! Xx


----------



## Minno

One back or two Pussycat?


----------



## Pussycat1

Definitely two! Crazy? Brave? Downright stupid? Not sure which!! Straight back to work after, I'm already using a week for the trip, and I don't get a huge amount of annual leave so not much choice really &#128530; but that's fine, otherwise I'd be fretting over whether it had worked or not! So excited for you this week! x


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! just dropping in and checking on everyone. I'm glad to see so many gearing up for cycles. Hang in there...its a bumpy road but well worth it.

Lots going on here...DH gone for work and the girls are very busy. I can't beleive its been almost a year already. Time flies!


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat : Wow so I guess your transfer will be somewhere around 12th February to 14th Feb right ? Same for me too, if everything goes well. And if the result is positive it will our first child too. So I guess we are around the same phase in life except the difference in age so I can totally relate with you.
Mrs G, how is everything going ? I think your transfer will be on 21st Jan right? FXed for you.
About me , I am just excited for everyone !! I had a ultrasound done and the doc told me my endo cyst is gone, which is a huge relief for us. But she told my lining is not what she wants it to be right now. Also that she will do a mock transfer before ET.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, scheduled for 14th, all being well, I hope so cos I fly back that night! 
Minno, did you take out extra travel insurance when you went to Prague? Just checked my policy and it won't cover claims related if we're travelling out of my 'home area'? x


----------



## Mrs G

Wow! Don't check in for a few days and have 3 pages to catch up on!!
So glad it's all go on here. 
Minno, know it's late advice but I've been told to take cyclogest morning and night but not straight b4 bed and movement aids absorption. Also I oy back door.....
Pussycat, cool star so exciting, it's all so close now! I'm planning on a couple of days off work after et. Work part time so depends how it falls. Pussycat, you def having 2 back? I really can't decide! Always had 3 b4 but et at day 2. 

Afm, donor had day10 scan today and has 18 follies!! 2 will be too big and one is tiny but amazing numbers!!! I've never got anywhere near that! Another scan wed but ec should be Friday. They'll let us know sat if it'll be day3 ET Monday or blast on Wednesday. Still all very surreal!! 

Reckon this'll be a lucky thread. Fx for all. 

Kath xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, great numbers! You must be so excited! 
I'm thinking two because of my history. I had 3 put back with last DE cycle but she was at the top end of age bracket and this cycle I've added other meds and intralipids. I say def 2 but I will of course take the advice of the clinic. I know twins would be tough but this could be my only chance and I never wanted an only child ... 
Such exciting times ladies! x


----------



## Minno

Pussycat - I've got travel insurance through my bank account. It's worldwide. What do you mean that yours won't cover you out of home area - I thought that was the whole point of it?

Great results with the follies MrsG - really looking forward to the egg report!

I'm on the fence about the one or two back - I've always had two back before and its never worked out. But this time it's fet so success rates are lower to begin with anyway. Really undecided! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

It's such a hard decision. I think if we get to blast we might go for one. Could I cope with twins and a 5yo?? Of course I could, if it came to it!!!:wacko:
Pussycat, what are intralipids?? I'll be on meds for nkc after ec which I've never had before. 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Minno, check the wording on your policy, it was My IVF that alerted me to this. My insurance will not cover me for any treatment I need to get as a result of travelling abroad for medical treatment (so if I get I'll and need something else for example). Though they're part of the EU so there is the reciprocal agreement. 
How many to put back is such a tricky choice. I went three last time because I only had 3 viable and there fofng seem any point in freezing one. x


----------



## Minno

Mmmm that's a bit worrying Pussycat. Do you know of particular insurance that would cover ivf abroad?


----------



## Minno

Just bought one for £40 via Medical travel shield for ivf abroad.
Phew - feel better now. Thanks so much for the heads up Pussycat xx


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G, 18 follicles wow !! That's awesome. Keeping my fingers xed for you.
Minno, great that you have purchased insurance.
So today was my last day of bcp. Also my doc wants me to start a down reg injection in a very low dose for around 10 days. So I have started with my injections from today.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minno said:


> Mmmm that's a bit worrying Pussycat. Do you know of particular insurance that would cover ivf abroad?

My insurance was the same as Pussycats. If something happens with the IVF it's on you, if you have an accident or get Norwalk virus and need to see a doctor it'll be covered (but I wouldn't be telling them I was there for IVF or they'd prob have the choice to pull your coverage). 

As far as they told me it's similar to if I'm diagnosed with cancer while on my company insurance I'm covered but if diagnosed before I'm with them and then I go to them there's no coverage. It's that sort of thing that's out of the loop.

Your doc in Athens/Reprofit should give you an Emerg number incase something goes wrong - you are their responsibility while under their care. That's why they get the big bucks, that's what we're paying them for.:shrug:


----------



## MinxyChick

It's all go. Good luck ladies. 
Amazing numbers Mrs G. 

It's such a tough choice deciding how many to put back. 

I've just found the button at the bottom of the page to optimise this for mobile phones - now I can see the screen I might be able to respond more often! Only taken me 2 years!


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno, I'm glad you got the insurance sorted. I haven't bought any yet, thinking it over. 
Coolstar my last BCP is tomorrow, can't wait to get off it, that said it will only be replaced by a whole other bunch of raging hormones!! x


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G said:


> It's such a hard decision. I think if we get to blast we might go for one. Could I cope with twins and a 5yo?? Of course I could, if it came to it!!!:wacko:
> Pussycat, what are intralipids?? I'll be on meds for nkc after ec which I've never had before.
> Xx

Intralipids is an infusion via an IV drip and it helps lower the activity of NK cells. Each infusion takes around 90 mins and I'm getting one on day of EC and also on day of ET (I think!). I think if you then get a BFP you may need more until 12 weeks. I'll worry about that if it happens! Other meds I'll be on: Estrogen (as usually to build lining, dose gradually increasing over the first week), 
Baby Aspirin (think to do with clotting) and Prednisone (low dose steroid) which is meant to aid implantation and I think reduces antisperm antibodies. Then after ET stop the aspirin and take Clexane injections. Oh also progesterone after EC. Lots of drugs but if it gets me my BFP it will be worth it! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Wow! It's weird all clinics are different in how they do it! I'm on progynova 3 times a day as well as buserelin then predisolone from ec and cyclogest from et. 
Have you been tested for nk cells or did the clinch just recommend the drugs? 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Was tested for NK and thrombotic risk due to my history. All my failed own egg cycles we're put down to poor egg quality despite good quality embryos. When I then used DE and had three good embryos put back and also failed to implant my clinic suggested the tests. The results showed no ithrombotic issues and slightly raised NKC, however the clinic we're appalling at feedback and to this day have never properly explained the results. Fortunately I managed to get the nurse to advise what the protocol would be if I cycled again so I took that and passed it onto Reprofit. The science behind the testing and treatment is not exactly proven and the tests are expensive but I needed done answers, even if they were inconclusive. x


----------



## SKP

Hello everyone :)

I had 2 attempts so far for donor IVf, One in July 2014, and October 2014.

Our next one is for the Spring. I start meds tomorrow. And I have to do another sonohysteragram, its been a 1.5 years since my last one I believe.

Im booked for the 26th, This will be my second sono. Much prefer it then the dreaded hSG's; which I've done 2. I also had a laproscopy and a hysteroscopy and dnc done. All of this the past 2 years.

This is our last attempt for ivf with a new donor. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone, hi Skp

Donor had scan today and they want her to have a couple more days drugs... Lost a couple of big follies but still 13 good sized ones with 3 more possibles. Scan Friday with ec booked for Monday. I know it's only a few days but just frustrating!! 

Hope everyone's ok. 

Pussycat, do they reckon nk cells are worse with de? 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Mrs G, still sound like great numbers, even if you lose a few of the bigger ones! Not sure about NK cells and DE, can't imagine it would make a difference, though I guess in theory you are putting something back that was never part of you in the first place. 
Hi SKP, sorry to hear your other cycles didn't work. What's a sonohysterogram? It's probably worth mentioning that this thread is for those using donor eggs TTC AND beyond, ie there may be people who have been successful and therefore pregnant who post and it's lovely to hear how they are doing. I know that this upset you on previous threads so just thought I'd mention it... 
Last day of BCP for me, yeah!!!


----------



## Minno

Ladies I am here and have had my check up. Lining is all good at 11mm but I'm still having the one versus two back dilemma. The doctor was a bit grumpy with me when I asked about just transferring one. He was adamant I should have two. Does it really affect success rates that much? I'm terrified of the risks of multiples and think that I can try one back this time, and if it doesn't work then I'll come back again for a final go with two. I've always done two before and it's not worked out and I wonder if it affects my immune system and that would be less likely to kick in with one. Arrrgghhhhhhh what a nightmare 

Sorry about the delay Mrs G but fab numbers - worth waiting for eh :) x


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G, wow !! EC on monday.... just few days left , so the countdown begins :). You will be in my prayers. Although you lose few big follicles but you will gain in numbers so don't worry .
SKP, really sorry that your other cycles did not work. But fxed for your next cycle. So when will you start the next cycle ?
Mino, I know , how many to transfer is a big concern. Even my doc told me transferring one reduces the rate of success. But ultimately it's your decision. And yayyyy for your lining. I am really tensed about my lining during transfer.
Pussycat, what next after BCP ?
About me, tomorrow I will have my mock transfer. Little worried :( , she told me if the situation becomes very uncomfortable for me she will sedate me. Noooo, during my Ivf egg retrieval the anesthesia experience was horrible. Hope everything goes smoothly during the mock.


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno, how exciting! Your lining sounds great, very cosy for the embryo(s). Have you had to delay your trip? 1 or 2, I'm sure my clinic in the UK told me it didn't make a difference, but not 100% sure. They only ever agreed to put multiples back because of my poor egg quality and history. Do you have 3 frosties? 
Coolstar, hope the mock transfer goes well, did you have any issues previously? They've always had to use a small speculum for me, apparently I have a small cervix and slightly tilted, I'm hoping they understand that in Czech Rep! Hopefully it will all go well for you. x


----------



## Minno

Well girls I'm back after transfer. It all went well. After all my fretting yesterday about how many to put back only one of the two thawed properly - so my decision was made for me. I'm very happy with one. Otherwise I'd have had to defrost the other two I have on ice and I would like another crack at this if it doesn't work this time. 
Embryologist said the I w that went back was perfect grade A - can't get any higher at this clinic. So we have a chance and let's see.
Anyone know the average success rates for fet with blasts?
Also now a technical question. They suggested I try crinone gel instead of cyclogest. I'm taking cyclogest twice daily and had one this morning. They said to take the gel at night. Should I wait for tomorrow or take it tonight even though I've already taken cyclogest today? If I take it tomoro's night that will be a gap from tonight's cylogest to tomorrow nights crinone. Will that be ok?
Any thoughts? X


----------



## Minno

Pussycat what's happening with you? Weather here in Prague is just like the UK!
Mrs G have you had your mock transfer done yet? Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Coolstar

Mino, congrats for being PUPO :) . Now relax , so would you be testing ( POS ) or would wait for the blood test ?


----------



## Minno

Thanks Coolstar.
Well clinic here says wait 14-16 days but likely I will test a few days before unless af arrives early. I'm realistic about chances but feel ok given we can go again if necessary. X


----------



## Minno

Ps as my clinic is in Prague it has to be poas. Although I can get my gp to do a beta if I want one x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat remind me which clinic you're going through? They were uber gentle with me in Reprofit, I was really impressed, didn't feel a thing! 
Minno, it's nice to know you have back up however we won't need it this time right? 
Coolstar let us know how it goes today, hoping everything is smooth sailing. It's nice that you have the option to get knocked out. In Canada they slightly sedate you to take the edge off but when they're in there with needles for 1/2 hour collecting those eggies, I'd prefer to be knocked out. That being said I don't get sick with those meds - I'm sorry you don't react well to them! Good luck bella.

SKP FX for this being your very last DE IVF. If you're going to continue post in our new thread please be aware that this thread has loads of lovely mom's that pop in to say hi & chat quite frequently hence the title, we're respectful to all types of people here, not just those ttc. This thread is about supporting each other not a personal update calender. Thank you.


----------



## Pussycat1

Yeah Minno you're PUPO! I really hope you're not going to need those other frosties! No idea about crinone I'm afraid, I've always taken cyclogest. 
2have, we're going to Reprofit, so that's great to hear! Got news on my donor today and pretty pleased with the match. She's not had any children and a first time donor so I'm a little nervous about that, but she's only 24 so hopefully loads of young healthy eggs! Just over 2 weeks now, another 2WW, beginning to get excited but trying not to get carried away. xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks 2have and Pussycat. I do hope I won't need the frosties but I guess it's hard to get excited after the last two experiences. Such a shame eh that we can't relax and really enjoy the opportunit we have here. Pussycat my donor was also 24 and we got 6 grade a blasts - I am excited for you!! Are you making plans for your trip.
Re the crinone, remind me, did you use back door? I prefer that bit am switching to crinone tomorrow - that's if I can get it back through customs - the boxes are massive and I got six! X


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Yay Minno you're pupo!!! Never taken crinone, have some hanging around cos didn't get as far as ET... When I asked if I could use it up this time they just said to either do 2 cyclogest or 1 crinone morning and night. No idea what's different tho. 

Having a wobbly day..... My cousin is pg, one of the girls at work and now a close friend with her third. Doesn't normally get to me but today, for some reason, it is :cry:

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G, sorry it's a blue day for you. Take care of you, do something to make your heart happy xx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks 2have. Had a bit of a weep, keeping everything crossed for scan tomorrow. Will feel better when ec booked. 

Minno, Pussycat, our donor is 22, like yours no kids, first cycle but seems to be responding well. I know follies don't mean eggs but hopefully at that age the odds are good? 

Such exciting times on here :flower:

Xx


----------



## Minno

Mrs G I hate the wobbly days too. But look ahead to the possibilities this cycle - it could be you soon. I hope all goes well at the scan Tomoro. Looking forward to your update. X


----------



## Coolstar

So ladies I am done with the mock. Pussycat, I don't have any issue but still the doctor wanted to do a mock. I told my doctor that last time I did not react well with sedative during my last Ivf. But still she wanted to sedate me lightly. They pierced 4 to 5 times but could not find my veins to put the drip :( . It was painful sticking needles in my hand here and there. Then she decided to do the test without sedative. It took around 10 mins , little uncomfortable but not intolerable. So I am glad I am done with it.
Mrs G, I am sorry you are not feeling good. Hopefully you can join them soon. FXed for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar if you think they'll try to do that IV thing again try running your hands under hot water for a few moments in the washroom before you go in. I have tiny deep veins and this seems to work every time. Glad everything went well. Now let's make some babies!


----------



## dmama

Congrats Minno!!!!

Good luck to everyone else (and it does seem to be EVERYONE ELSE) who is in cycle! LOL! :)

MrsG - hang in there...your time is coming!!!!


----------



## SKP

mrs g: thats great !

pussycat: a sonohysteragram is like an hsg but with saline instead of dye injected. More pleasant then the dye. I will be okay :) Im getting better and better dealing.

so sorry, its hard hearing new sod other peoples pregnancies, we are joyful for them but yet inside we are sad for our selves. I just found out my friend is having her 2nd child now, and her sister who is also my close friend is pregnant now. I went home and cried and cried, i was ready to give up.

Minno: Those are good numbers, awesome for the eggie to implant. I was at that dilemma to to either put in 1 or 2 my second try of IVF. We did just 1, but it worked out and sucked at the same time we didn&#8217;t have our final eggie to try. This 3rd round we are doing 2. Im not going through all this and spending 2 weeks 8 hours away from home for only implant of one. Thats how I feel about it. The way i look at it if i got twins it was meant to be :) Im not sure of your current situation but in mine twins would be awesome :) But I would be extremely blessed to have 1 :)

Minno: I tried progesterone inserts, and the shots, I am trying Crinone this time. Its much more expensive, but since this is my last time for ivf i wanted to try everything possible. I never heard of cyclogest.

Cross fingers for you for test day :)

coolstar: I mlp was a few days ago, so I&#8217;m preparing my body now for implant :) I started BCP 2 days ago, now I have to take these nasty antibiotics before my soon, it makes me throw up. Not fun. especially when i experienced the stomach flu for 3-4 days just after Christmas. 
I believe implant be towards the beginning of April.

Hope your mock goes well. that was as stressful time for me. i hope it won&#8217;t be for you.

2have4kids: Im aware, :) don&#8217;t worry ill be okay. Im getting better and better :) Its A New Year :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone
Happy Friday! 

Coolstar, I've never had a mock et? Guess it's just like a practise? Why put you though it twice tho?! 

Minno, how's being pupo? 
Dhama, lol! We're going for it in big numbers atm!

So donor scan today was fine and ec booked for Monday. ET also booked for thurs, day 3, but depending on fert report they might suggest day 5. End of a crappy week at work but feeling more positive. Just hate the feeling of being out of control of my life!! 

Big hugs all round. 
Kath xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Big hugs Mrs G xx

Minno congrats on being PUPO :happydance: Am glad you didn't have to make a choice on 1 or2 I was going to say insist on 1 if that's what you want. 

Pussycat really hope this is your time xx

Coolstar glad the mock was ok without a sedative :thumbup:


----------



## Minno

Thank you all ladies. I'm home now and it's just a waiting game now. I'm really pleased we only put one back - it is less stressful to me when the possibility of twins is much less likely. Don't get me wrong, twins would be amazing, but I would stress the entire time about the risks. I'd be miserable! One is best option for me at 45 I think. But as I say, I'm realistic about the reduced chance of success here.

MrsG that's brilliant news! Having the date of transfer is so reassuring. If they push you on to day 5 you'll be transferring on Saturday. Fab news!

Butterfly how lovely to hear from you. Thanks for your thoughts on the one back issue. You put one back right? Was that fresh or fet? And how is that lovely little man?? Keeping you on your toes I bet. It's a fantastic age if exhausting too at times :)

How everyone else today? Pussycat, how are you feeling about your upcoming cycle? 2have not long for you now either

Love to all. Exciting times here! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey
Had an email from clinic confirming appointments etc but also saying if we wanted to give the donor a card or present they'd pass it on. Have thought about writing a letter but what on earth would you say? And a present? What would you buy??
Xx


----------



## Minno

I wrote a note for our UK cycle donor and also gave her a big bunch of flowers. I think we said how grateful we were to her for giving us this opportunity and thanking her for helping us realise our dream ... It's whatever is from the heart really x


----------



## SKP

Minno said:


> I wrote a note for our UK cycle donor and also gave her a big bunch of flowers. I think we said how grateful we were to her for giving us this opportunity and thanking her for helping us realise our dream ... It's whatever is from the heart really x

I wish I was able to write a thank you note.


----------



## Mrs G

Honest opinions pls.....

Dear Donor

We know that a simple "thank you" will never be enough to express how grateful we are for the amazing gift you have given us. Having experienced numerous failed IVF cycles, we know just what a commitment you have made, both physically and emotionally, and to do all of that for complete strangers makes you an incredibly generous and inspirational woman. 

We cannot repay what you have done for us, but we just hope that if we are blessed with a child, they inherit your kindness and selflessness. 

Wishing you happiness, health and joy always. 

"Some people grumble that roses have thorns; I am grateful that thorns have roses."

Xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, that sounds perfect and the depth of feeling really comes through. Can't wait to hear how you get on, got everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Minno

I think that's perfect x


----------



## Mrs G

Thank you both. So hard to write, don't want it to sound like an awful
greetings card but equally not allowed to put too much personal info in. Just need to consider a gift now. Do your clinics suggest it? 
Xx


----------



## SKP

Its great :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G that letter you wrote sent tears to my eyes, so touching, very very sweet. I really wish all of you cycling ladies the best, this thread needs mo babies! Pussycat, Minno, Coolstar, skp, and everyone who's still trying Dmama? that means all of you! 

I'm really not expecting anything with our next cycle but if something hapens that hey fantastic. I'm annoyed right now that DH's crim check is taking so long, I'd love to get the social worker interview done and get on that official adoption wait list! My friend was a contact for a girl who just adopted and she said to the social worker during the 3 month after-interview that they do (to assess the ability of the adoptive parent to be a good parent before going to court to seal the deal) that she needs to find me a baby. hahaha no pressure on the social worker hey? The social worker was the lady who did our intro-to-adoption seminar in Edmonton and said there's no doubt in her mind that we'll not take the full 3.5 years wait. I was like how does she know that! She doesn't, she was being kind but I really appreciate it. Like I say there were some real weird personalities in that classroom of hopeful parents, they stuck out like sore thumbs. A Chiropractor couple who wanted to know what the right etiquette is to talk with the expecting mother about what sorts of vitamins she's taking. The class had a chuckle when the social worker said just be happy it isn't a mom who's lied on the forms about taking cocaine or drinking while pregnant. That Chiropractor couple turned several shades of red to white & grey. 

I've seen my friends baby and she so cute and delicious, just adorable and so well behaved. I have no doubt that things will work out. This life can't all be shoots and mudslides can it :bunny:


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G, the note was so beautifully written. What more can I say except that it's perfect.
2have, I really wish that your next cycle is success. And I always believe " The night is darkest just before dawn".We all deserve happiness in our life, and I know God is just testing us. Sometime I just think what have I done so bad that I am suffering so much and then I realised its just sheer bad luck. What is so difficult for us will be easy for many, but what is tough for them would be easy for us. The infertility journey has made me stronger, wiser and more compassionate. And you are correct life can't be all mudslides :) .


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar I completely agree about this journey making us more compassionate. It's also made me much less judgemental, not many people know what I've been through the past few years and I know that I've behaved irrationally and been a bit of a bitch in work at times. So now when people behave in a way that surprises me or I think is a bit unreasonable I realise that you never know what's going on beneath the surface, many of us have such heart breaking secrets that we simply don't talk about but that influence our day to day behaviour. What you say is not always the whole story and it's taken this journey to help me see that. 
2have, I wish so much for this to work for you so you don't have to wait on the adoption list and go through all that. Remind me, is it April you're next cycle at Reprofit? If this doesn't work for us then we too will start the adoption route (unless we get frosties then we'd use them). It's something I'll need to build myself up for as it's such an intrusive process, understandably of course. xx


----------



## Minno

I am wishing we all get our dream babies this time round ladies, goodness knows we've all been through so much and for so long. At the clinic on Thursday I met two other ladies from the UK who have been trying ivf for years. One of them is also under Dr Beers care for immune - she was lovely and was saying that sometimes she thinks that she'll have to accept that ivf won't work for her. I hope we never have to face that but if we do we are all much stronger now and will find a way through it. Good luck to us all xx


----------



## sienna

Hi folks, sorry I&#8217;ve been away for a while, me and DH decide to go away at the last minute it&#8217;s been lovely having a break from everything. Looks like there&#8217;s been lots happening in here and it&#8217;s going to take me a while to catch up :)


----------



## SKP

Welcome back Sienna.

For this round of IVF, Im hoping that 1 all eggs survive unthaw, and 2 all fertilize. If not Im hoping to at least have 4 out of 6 good ones, like I did last time.

But if say the 2 hopefully that get putt n, I hoping it will be successful, if not it makes me think of surrogacy with my remaining eggs or should I keep trying myself.

To be honest, agree to what coolstar said about being more compassion. Before my tTc journey, I knew ppl had infertility issues and some go through a lot. I just never thought i would go through with it.


----------



## sienna

Welcome coolstar and good luck with your cycle
Mrs G I&#8217;m excited for you, good luck with your transfer & your letter is lovely
Minxy I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your husband, I know from experience that recovering from depression is a slow process 
Minno congratulations on being PUPO
I hope everyone is well and good luck to all you ladies who are cycling soon, it&#8217;s a very busy place here at the moment here&#8217;s to lots of babies :)


----------



## Coolstar

Ok ladies a little update. My donor would start stimulation from Jan 26th , so EC would be somewhere Feb 3rd to Feb 7th. Just keeping my fingers crossed.
MrsG, good luck to you.
Mino, how r u ?
SKP , when will your cycle start ?
Sienna, thanks :)


----------



## Minno

Not long to go now then Coolstar -excited for you! 
I'm doing fine. Woke up last night feeling a bit sick and a sore left boob - random! Far too early for it to mean anything. I think I felt a bit sick cos I still have a slight headache which I'm putting down to caffeine withdrawal. I may have to relent and have a small cup of something just to take the edge off. I only have about one or sometimes two cups of coffee a day, so not loads but it is fresh stuff and pretty strong.
How is everyone else doing! Pussycat, getting very close now. Sienna lovely to have you back, hope you had a great holiday. Skp I hope you get a fantastic outcome from this cycle. Hi to everyone else&#128521;


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
So ec today..... Had a momentary panic when clinic rang to say donor had only produced 3 eggs....... They don't continue treatment with less than 4.....
But they had another donor who had produced 20....and would we like half of hers? They haven't really said about the other couple, were they expecting 20?? All the nurse said was they wouldn't normally offer that many to 1 couple, they'd usually share or freeze but wouldn't tells me much. So felt a little guilty but they still have a good number right? 
Anyway, characteristic match is good, eye colour actually better, 2 children of her own and 2 donor successes, so (obviously) we said yes! After cleaning etc 1 egg was no good but we still have 9 which were treated with icsi this afternoon. 
Fert report in the morning and poss et thurs, or blast sat. 
What a day!!
Hope everyone's ok today.


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G that's fabulous news. Glad to hear you're well on the way to being pupo! What a relief that there was a back up. fx for nice big embies out of those 9 lovely fresh eggies!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Minno, so hard not to symptom watch, got everything crossed for you. I want to be knitting this gorgeous baby things for you! 
Coolstar, your EC is only a couple of days ahead of me! 
Mrs G, what a stressful day for you, but you've got great numbers! Will you get fertilisation report tomorrow? 
AFM, had a stinking headache for the past 2 days and been sooo cross!! Poor DH has been very patient. However coming through the other side of the evil BCP withdrawal and starting to feel human (ish) again. Started oestrogen, prednisone and baby aspirin today. Also really focussing my diet on foods to boost my lining growth in the hope of getting above 8mm: lots of greens, veg and a glass of pomegranate juice a day, no idea if it works but I'll give anything a go! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Pussycat, Pomegranate juice? I'll try anything! Hope you're feeling better. Bloody meds! 
Yes fert report late morning. We've had around 60% in the past. They said today if we had 4/5 they'd go to blast. Never had more than a day2 transfer b4 so a bit scary. 
Does anyone know, do you generally lose many between day 2/3 and blast? 
Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G , phew I am glad they had backup. It must have been such a stressful situation for you. Sorry I have no idea about how much one loses between 2/3. 
Pussycat, even my doc told me loads and loads of green veg. I am praying too that the lining becomes good if not my Doc told me the cycle will be cancelled and it will be FET. Around when will be your donor EC ?
Hope everyone else doing good.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar EC scheduled for 9th Feb, our appointment is 10am when DH does his bit and I get scans etc and a dose of intralipids. Transfer (all being well) 14th Feb, there's a valentines gift for you! 
Mrs G good luck today, such an exciting moment. With regards to day 3 - day 5 and survival rate. I think it's impossible to tell, it's all down to those pesky eggs and the quality. However the advantage of waiting till Blasts is you know that you're getting the most viable embryos and success rates after transfer as a result are better. x


----------



## Minno

It's all happening on this thread now!
Mrs G that's great news about the backup. I'm keeping everything crossed that you get some juicy blasts from those eggs. I do t know about attrition rate but if they make it to day 3 ok there's a good chance they'll continue to progress. As Pussycat says, blast transfers have higher success rates so I hope thats what happens for you.
Pussycat - ah yes the devil drugs. I hat bcp and progesterone makes me feel bloated and rubbish. It's a means to an end tho if it all works out. Here's hoping!

Afm I'm on 5dt5dt today. The last two nights I have woken up feeling quite sick during the night but then it goes away. I think it's the meds. Still too early to tell anything. Tempted to poas but won't! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Minno, are you being good and not testing til otd? I never get that far without caving in to temptation!!! 

Fertilisation report was really good! Of the 9 we had, they injected 8 and 7 have fertilised!! :happydance: they've cancelled my day 3 appointment and made one for sat. They'll check them again thurs. Never had this many before, excited!! 

Xx


----------



## Minno

Fantastic Mrs G - blasto transfer here you come!!
I will probably poas this weekend but not before as its too early I think. Right? X


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, that's great news, congrats! 
Minno, I'm always torn as to whether to POAS or not, do you think you'll be able to hold off till the weekend? xx


----------



## Minno

Pussycat I'm really feeling like I want to test now but it's just so early and if its negative I'll be bummed. When can I realistically expect a clear result? 9dp5dt? That's Saturday.


----------



## Mrs G

Minno, I got bfp with dd at 12dp 2dt. 9dp5dt would be when af would be due in the normal world! I'm proud you've held off this long, I've never been able to!! Everything crossed for you. 

So, weird thing earlier, had real stomach cramp, not like af, actually thought it was hunger, then went to the loo and there was some blood. Not loads, a bit in the pan and on tissue. Then about an hr later a little but not as much. Sorry for the tmi coming up..... Bd'd last night, also had a little "look around" after it happened and nothing.... Am in 2 cyclogest twice a day, 25mg predisolone, .25 buserelin and 6mg progynova so guess it could be any one of those!!!! Any ideas ladies? 

Xx


----------



## sienna

Good luck Mrs G I&#8217;m so excited for you 7 so far is really good, how many are you transferring?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, just catching up with your thread as not been on the site for a while. 
Minno, keeping everything crossed for you. Hopefully this will be your cycle xx
Good luck to all the other ladies xx


----------



## Mrs G

sienna said:


> Good luck Mrs G Im so excited for you 7 so far is really good, how many are you transferring?

Thank you. We've always had 2 back b4 but on day 2 as they were poor quality. Never had the chance to go to blast! I guess it depends on what we have left, part of me would like some frosties but I am also thinking maybe 2...? Is that crazy at day 5? 

Xx


----------



## sienna

Mrs G if you don't mind having twins I'd go for two as it'll increase your chances of one sticking


----------



## Mrs G

sienna said:


> Mrs G if you don't mind having twins I'd go for two as it'll increase your chances of one sticking

I'd rather twins than bfn, but I am realistic to the issues with multiples. Have always approached this as "no regrets", will just have to make a call on the day I think! 

Xx


----------



## never2late70

Minno said:


> It's all happening on this thread now!
> Mrs G that's great news about the backup. I'm keeping everything crossed that you get some juicy blasts from those eggs. I do t know about attrition rate but if they make it to day 3 ok there's a good chance they'll continue to progress. As Pussycat says, blast transfers have higher success rates so I hope thats what happens for you.
> Pussycat - ah yes the devil drugs. I hat bcp and progesterone makes me feel bloated and rubbish. It's a means to an end tho if it all works out. Here's hoping!
> 
> Afm I'm on 5dt5dt today. The last two nights I have woken up feeling quite sick during the night but then it goes away. I think it's the meds. Still too early to tell anything. Tempted to poas but won't! Xx

I POAS stick at 6dp5dt and got a faint line. Then a very clear second line on 7th day and the "Pregnant" on a digital at day 8!
This is so exciting!

My transfer is Friday and I will be POAS all week!! LOL


----------



## Minno

Oh Mrs G and Never2 you are both very naughty! I will be 6dp5dt tomorrow but still think may not see anything for a few days. Never2 when will you start poas?

MrsG I always spot on Progynova - maybe it's that that caused the bleeding it he bd'ing irritated your cervix and it just took a while to filter out. I'm sure it will be nothing either way. You're on your way to blasto transfer wooo hooooo
Xxx


----------



## never2late70

Minno said:


> Oh Mrs G and Never2 you are both very naughty! I will be 6dp5dt tomorrow but still think may not see anything for a few days. Never2 when will you start poas?
> 
> MrsG I always spot on Progynova - maybe it's that that caused the bleeding it he bd'ing irritated your cervix and it just took a while to filter out. I'm sure it will be nothing either way. You're on your way to blasto transfer wooo hooooo
> Xxx

I will try to hold off until day 6 so the 5th or 6th of February :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks Minno, nothing today so hope you're right. How are you feeling? Started symptom spotting yet? 

Never2, ET transfer do exciting, I'll only be one day behind you!! My otd is 12th but no way I'll hold off that long!! 

Saw nurse this morning for last blood test and she's really pushing for single transfer if we get to blast. I know it's prob best, we've always has 2 before but only ever got to day 2. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Why is nothing ever straight forward??? Nurse rang with blood results and oestrogen levels have fallen! Gotta go for a scan tomorrow, not recommended I increase dose, what does this mean?? :wacko:
Xx


----------



## never2late70

Mrs G said:


> Why is nothing ever straight forward??? Nurse rang with blood results and oestrogen levels have fallen! Gotta go for a scan tomorrow, not recommended I increase dose, what does this mean?? :wacko:
> Xx

Dont worry with my son mine dropped too. They just made me do PIO instead of suppositories. Stay strong!

Minno where are you dear?


----------



## Minno

Don't know what that means MrsG but maybe they are going to switch you to shots or patches so thats why they dont Want you to increase the dose?

Never2 I don't know where I am. Not hopeful i guess. Had a light brown cm streak today. Headache is still on and off and occasional sicky but hardly anything. Reading that back it sounds more hopeful than I feel. I just do not feel
preggo darn it! X


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks ladies. I've never had blood levels b4 just lining measurement which is what I guess they'll do tomorrow. I should know by now to expect the unexpected! 

Minno, I had brown spotting with dd which is why I tested early cos I thought I was out but it was bfp. Hope you're doing ok. 

Positive thoughts all round. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thought for today xxx


----------



## never2late70

awe minno..have you not tested yet?


----------



## dmama

Good luck everyone cycling right now...This is exciting ! 

Minno- when are you going to test? I had a very faint line (looked like an evap line) at 4dp5dt. Next day had a faint second line, but still not sure I could believe it. Did not test on 6dp5dt. Definite second line 7dp5dt. No cramping and no red blood is good.


----------



## dmama

Mrs G - no idea about the estrogen...I did not have level of estrogen checked until the beta, and then it was never checked again. I suppose as long as the lining is okay and you are not bleeding, all should be okay and they should adjust your dosage if they want to.


----------



## SKP

Monday I had my Sono. Even tho its milder than the hsg, I still hated it. It was so cramps. And they took even longer to really make sure of things. Thought they saw polyps but nothing, said something of a little fold, and irregularity. Which I find weird, I been on time since october. And even before that.

It was sad at the same time, last sono, there was 2 follicles in one ovary and 1 in another. This time nothing in both ovaries. :( Its becoming more real of my pre menopause low ovarian reserve.

All is a go :) My implant day is March 17th :) 

How is everyone else :)


----------



## Minno

I'm only just 7dp5dt - technically after midday so I think it's still a little early. I can't face the bfn just yet and just need a couple more days before I resign myself to the inevitable. I will probably test at the weekend sometime. Dmama did you use fmu when you tested? Did you have any 2ww symptoms? X


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G, I read both lining and blood levels are very important . My doc told me that she will cancel the cycle if blood levels and lining is not good :( and go for FET. How much is your lining? Keeping my fingers Xed for you.
SKP, good that you transfer date has been finalized.
Mino , fxed for the weekend. Just relax although I know it's easier said then done.


----------



## MinxyChick

Oh my goodness so many cycles to keep up with, I'm loving being a bystander & not having the stress myself. Wishing you all so much good luck - Minno, Mrs G, Never 2 late, I'm sure I've missed someone. :dohh:

Sienna - any news of when you're back to Serum?

SKP - thanks for the kind comments re: depression.

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM: have started looking into clinics for donor embryos. Now that's depressing - in the fact I started with UK clinics. Donor embryos are rarer than hen's teeth! Looked at a few american ones, s ent off e-mails to get prices but I think they'll all be too much.
Here's my european list:
Serum
Reprofit
Cube

has anyone heard of FIV Marbella? Any others you guys can recommend?
Needs to be donor embryos rather than a fresh cycle - to save money & a more organised transfer date.


----------



## sienna

Fingers crossed for your test mino
SKP it&#8217;s good to hear your on track for transfer which clinic are you using
Minxy it&#8217;s dependent on my cycle and when I can get time off it&#8217;ll either be end of Feb or early March, we&#8217;re going with donor embryo&#8217;s at Serum they seem to have plenty available as there&#8217;s no waiting list, you will need to have bloods done and a scan, you can have them done in the UK though and email the results to Penny.


----------



## dmama

Minno said:


> I'm only just 7dp5dt - technically after midday so I think it's still a little early. I can't face the bfn just yet and just need a couple more days before I resign myself to the inevitable. I will probably test at the weekend sometime. Dmama did you use fmu when you tested? Did you have any 2ww symptoms? X

You have to do what you are comfortable with. The symptoms I had in the 2ww were probably related to the medications, but I did have a bit of nausea and a lot of gas and mild back cramping, which I hoped was implantation some weird sort of stomach ache/pressure/hollowness that I seemed to remember feeling the first time I was pregnant. So that led me to test because I had told myself that I wasn't going to until day before beta. But beta day was also delayed by the Holidays and I just went ahead to see what I'd see and since there was a hint of something at 4dp5dt, I got hooked and kept testing.


----------



## dmama

MinxyChick said:


> Oh my goodness so many cycles to keep up with, I'm loving being a bystander & not having the stress myself. Wishing you all so much good luck - Minno, Mrs G, Never 2 late, I'm sure I've missed someone. :dohh:
> 
> Sienna - any news of when you're back to Serum?
> 
> SKP - thanks for the kind comments re: depression.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> AFM: have started looking into clinics for donor embryos. Now that's depressing - in the fact I started with UK clinics. Donor embryos are rarer than hen's teeth! Looked at a few american ones, s ent off e-mails to get prices but I think they'll all be too much.
> Here's my european list:
> Serum
> Reprofit
> Cube
> 
> has anyone heard of FIV Marbella? Any others you guys can recommend?
> Needs to be donor embryos rather than a fresh cycle - to save money & a more organised transfer date.

Looks like Sienna is going with the donor embryo route....Also depending on costs some clinics have frozen eggs and usually that is cheaper than a fresh cycle too, but could be more than frozen embryos depending on where you get them...Good luck


----------



## SKP

mrs g: Good luck!

Minno: good luck!

And good luck as well to everyone else :)


----------



## Mrs G

Minno, hope you're ok. Agree with dhama, you have to do what you think is best, there is no right and wrong. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Never2, thinking of you today. What time is ET? Sending lots of positive thoughts. Xx

Big hugs all round. 
Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Came to check on you Minno. Have everything crossed. X

N2L good luck today x

Minxy I used a clinic in Madrid and they also do embryos :thumbup:

Mrs G hope all goes to plan x

Good luck to everyone, trying to keep up!:hugs:


----------



## Minno

Aw what a lovely bunch of supportive ladies you all are - just wonderful &#128512;

I'm doing fine. 8dp5dt now and so so tempted to poas but I wont! Much as I we any to know I'm quite liking have a glimmer of hope and keeping that for as long as i can. Silly I know but I haven't had any hope for such a long time, it just feels kinda nice. Tortuous but nice all the same.
I'm a masochist lol!!!

Never2 wishing you a smooth and easy transfer - yay to being pupo!

Butterfly how are you my lovely? Little man keeping you busy? Did you get any frosties on your cycle? Will u go back for another round???

MrsG how are things with you?

Mince I think my clinic in prague also do Donor embryo - Gest ivf.
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, happy Friday. 

Minxy, the clinic I'm at do embryo adoption, don't know anything about the process but might be worth contacting them. They're in southampton and Basingstoke, not sure where you are compared to that? They've been lovely to me! Wessex fertility. 

Never2, hope you're ok and ET went well

Minno, You're so strong not testing! I know it's a case of self preservation but I do also believe in the power of positive thought. 

Afm, ET booked for 12 tomorrow. They'll ring in morning to confirm but am really hoping at least 1 of 7 makes it to blast. 

Big hugs all round xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Am sure you will have some great embies Mrs G :thumbup:

Yes I have 3 frosties Minno and I'm starting to think about maybe using them whereas before it was a definite no! A is such a good boy that I might be lulling myself into a false sense of easiness :haha::wacko:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
1 a grade blast on board, 4 more to be frozen :happydance:
Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Mrs G :happydance:


----------



## Minno

Fabbie Mrs G, that's an awesome result! Did you opt for one back?
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks. 
Yeah one, they said with the quality and the previous success of the donor they would prefer SET. Pleased we've got frosties. 

Minno,how are you feeling? Any news? Xx


----------



## Minno

Yep that makes good sense Mrs g. I'm Pleased I transferred one - even if I had no choice in the end. 
I'm feeling ok but a bit pms from time to time. No bleeding yet tho and each time in my previous ivf cycles ive bled well before this point. So could be good news but could also be bad news ie no implantation. I need know already. I'm prepared for bfn! Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Are you going to test now Minno, any time of day should be ok at this stage I reckon :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Minno said:


> Yep that makes good sense Mrs g. I'm Pleased I transferred one - even if I had no choice in the end.
> I'm feeling ok but a bit pms from time to time. No bleeding yet tho and each time in my previous ivf cycles ive bled well before this point. So could be good news but could also be bad news ie no implantation. I need know already. I'm prepared for bfn! Xx

Ah hun, I know it is so hard but there is still hope. Am sending lots if positive thoughts. No bleeding is a great sign. I had a tiny bit of spotting but wonder if it was the 2nd embie shedding rather than implantation. Pms could easily be hormones plus remember just whst an emotional rollercoaster this is. What day are you now? Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks Dmama, Sienna, Butterfly, Mino & Mrs G on the clinic tips.

Mrs G - Sadly I'm in Norfolk so a bit too far. It actually seems that a lot of clinics in the UK mention donor embryos but they haven't actually got any! 
More importantly congratulations on being PUPO. And 4 in the freezer that's awesome, she is a wonderful donor.

Butterfly - what was your clinic called in Madrid?

Sienna - Depending if either Gest or the Madrid one looks good I'm between Reprofit and Serum. We've been to Athens 3 times and DH is bored of it but I really trust Penny and love the team their. I really trust them and think they are very genuine. Once I've decided I will contact Penny, I want to wait til about June to cycle. I do need shift my IVF weight.

Minno - I caved and tested early everytime but my one BFP. I'd hold out too. 

2have - how's it going? How's the weather in Calgary?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## sienna

Congratulations Mrs G on being PUPO


----------



## Minno

I'm 9 days post transfer now. Getting definite af type cramping tonight. X


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, great news, congrats! And frosties too, great results. 
Minno, hope it's not what you think, I'm the same as you with testing, always put it off. 
Minxychick, I'm off to Reprofit in a weeks time, can't believe it's so soon! I'm feeling really good now that I've got rid of the BCP 'hangover', glad I'm off that, really made me glum for the couple of months I was on it. Got a scan on Wed to check the lining, really hope it's good as my history isn't great. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Exciting times! Congrats mrs G:bunny:
Minno you said you were going to test this weekend, I'm holding my breath in suspense:dance:
Pussycat how long are you in Prague for then?

How's everyone else doing? It got really cold again here so I did my knitting class and I'm knitting up a storm <3


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, we're not going to Prague, flying straight into Brno. We're there for 6 nights so may go to Vienna for a day. What are you knitting? I'm working on a jumper for me at the moment. It's not often I knit for myself so a pleasant change! My sister gave me this book of really cut toy animal patterns for Christmas, let's hope I have a need to make some soon! x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all
2have, bet you have loads of snow?! We never get any here, too near the sea. 
Minno, hope you're doing ok, did you test yet? 
Pussycat, it's so close for you now, fx for the lining scan. I have acupuncture which is supposed to help, she also recommends keeping the stomach warm (not too hot) and lots of warming soups and greens. 
Anyone heard from never2? Her et was Friday I thought? 

I've just slept for 12 hrs! Can't remember when I last did that! 

Have a great day everyone. Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies it's a bfn for me today. Disappointed but not surprised at all. Actually feel ok as will focus now on our hols in July and next and final attempt in August.
Have to test again in a couple of days as OTD is Thursday. Then I'll be stopping the meds and having a system clear out. Back to exercise and normality!
Good luck to everyone else who is PUPO or about to transfer xxx


----------



## Coolstar

Just logged in to see how all of you are doing ?
Oh Mino, I am so sorry :( . But then there is still couple of days left before OTD. So you can't rule yourself out. 
Mrs G, congrats for being PUPO. Take care of yourself.
Pussycat, when is your transfer ?
And I am just praying for everyone else.


----------



## Mrs G

Oh Minno I am so sorry. Do you def think its a bfn or just too early? Still keeping everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Minno

I'm not certain but I would have thought it would show up by now on hpt? It has always shown up before by this point although that was with two implanted. Will test again on tues/thurs and see but not holding out any hope really. X


----------



## Minno

Mmm interesting. I just read back my emails to the clinic after my last transfer and I only got a very faint positive at 10 days past a 5 day transfer with two fresh blasts. The doctor gave me a row for testing too early with hpt. Maybe there is still a slim chance? X


----------



## Pussycat1

Minno, keep the faith hon, you never know. We're all routing for you. x


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat1 said:


> Minno, keep the faith hon, you never know. We're all routing for you. x

Ditto hun x
What day are you today? 
Xx


----------



## Minno

I am 10 days past transfer today. But what was that major cramping last night and bit brown blood this morning all about and since then nothing? Arghhhhhh it's doing my head in! X


----------



## Mrs G

It's such a cruel time... I had spotting on bfp test day. The last few times I've always 'just known' and processed it way before otd. Thinking of you hun and sending positive thoughts. Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs Minno but keeping my fingers crossed xx

Minxy I used Ginefiv :thumbup:


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Fxd minno!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone's ok. 

Minno, did you test again hun? Been thinking of you. 

Pussycat, not long now! When do you go? 

I'm 3dp5dt today, feeling nothing really, occasional slight cramping but only cos I'm looking for signs!! Been doing very little and feeling quite guilty! 
X


----------



## Pussycat1

Gosh, there's so much going on, I can't keep up! I know that Mrs G and Minno are PUPO. Me and Coolstar are all set for EC and transfer next week, but I'm afraid I've list track of others, sorry. I have a scan tomorrow to check lining (praying my vitamins, pomegranate juice and raspberry leaf tea have had an effect!). Then fly out Sunday evening. I think because it's overseas it feels less intense so I'm quite relaxed about it all. 
Minno, how's things, really hoping the last test was too early. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

HI ladies, Minno, I still have hope for you! FX for a late positive!
How are the pupo ladies doing? 



Pussycat1 said:


> 2have, we're not going to Prague, flying straight into Brno. We're there for 6 nights so may go to Vienna for a day. What are you knitting? I'm working on a jumper for me at the moment. It's not often I knit for myself so a pleasant change! My sister gave me this book of really cut toy animal patterns for Christmas, let's hope I have a need to make some soon! x

Pussycat that's nice that you can fly straight into Brno, no bus ride. It's also nice to have something to do on the flight, especially that you're knitting for yourself this time.
I did a pair of yoga socks

and I have this owl toque half made as a part of a baby shower gift in March

And after that I have a fair isle spring skirt planned for myself

They're nice projects to learn how to read patterns, do cable work, and colour. I think I would have taken more interest if my grannies did more than knit afgans:haha: There are so many gorgeous things a person can make other than blankets! I have a pinterest page full of projects that I'd like to tackle: https://www.pinterest.com/dzigneye/knottylassy/
and I"m also on Ravelry.com (are any of you ladies on there?) My username is knottylassy. I like this site as you can see how the project has turned out for different people using different colours/slight changes to the patterns. You can also put your yarn & needle in and it'll spit out pages of projects that can be done with the items you have.:thumbup:


----------



## Coolstar

2have , wow loved your project specially the skirt. It's so beautiful. I don't know anything about knitting. The only thing I know is cross stitch and little embroidery stitches. I always wanted to do a cross stitch of baby record kit for myself but never got a chance :( .
Pussycat, fxed for your scan. My Donor retrieval will be on Friday. Today doctor showed me the ultrasound of her ovaries. She has around 13-14 eggs. Sizes are around 14.My lining not that good :( . I really don't know why for once something goes in my life as expected. Today I had a scan and my lining was around 5.2 , she wants at least 8 during transfer. If it is less ,then embryo would be frozen. I am little tensed now. Just want it to get over soon.


----------



## dmama

Coolstar said:


> 2have , wow loved your project specially the skirt. It's so beautiful. I don't know anything about knitting. The only thing I know is cross stitch and little embroidery stitches. I always wanted to do a cross stitch of baby record kit for myself but never got a chance :( .
> Pussycat, fxed for your scan. My Donor retrieval will be on Friday. Today doctor showed me the ultrasound of her ovaries. She has around 13-14 eggs. Sizes are around 14.My lining not that good :( . I really don't know why for once something goes in my life as expected. Today I had a scan and my lining was around 5.2 , she wants at least 8 during transfer. If it is less ,then embryo would be frozen. I am little tensed now. Just want it to get over soon.

Are they upping your dose of estrogen to help out? Try drinking red raspberry leaf tea (stop after transfer) and or pomegranate juice...some people swear these things help....I myself did the red raspberry leaf tea, but lining was never an issue for me as my periods are always very heavy....KMFX for good lining next check


----------



## dmama

Minnoo - Sorry you don't have a good feeling, but you are not out of the game....HUGS

Everyone - it is hard to keep up with the action! Good luck to those in the tww and to those with upcoming transfers!!!! Really hoping for some more BFPs here....

AFM - ...had my 1st trimester screening...ultrasound looked good, and waiting for the blood test results...


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, you've been busy! The skirt looks very complicated, I suspect that's beyond my skills! I'm making a sweater (cable knit) at the moment, unfortunately I can't take it with me on the plane, the needles (even bamboo) are deemed as dangerous and I'm only taking hand luggage. 
Coolstar, my lining has always been pretty thin so I researched ways to improve and as Dmama says: raspberry leaf tea (I take at least 2 cups per day) is meant to improve uterine health (though stop after transfer as it can cause the uterus to contract which is exactly what you don't want). Pomegranate juice (250ml/day), vitamin E (good for cell renewal) and usual prenatals (including B complex). You've got a great number of follicles so fingers crossed your lining thickens up. What Estrogen are you on? I've stepped up to 3 x2mg /day and last time I cycled they added another 2x 2mg vaginally as transfer date approached. 
Dmama, great news on your scan, nearly through the first trimester already! 
Minno, how you doing? 
x


----------



## Minno

Pussycat wishing you lots of good luck and sticky dust for upcoming transfer :). I will be thinking thick for your lining &#128516;
2have, you have skills girl! I could never do something like that - definately don't have the patience.
Coolstar - thinking thick for you too petal x

No update from me. OTD tomoro and then I will
Contact clinic and ask them
To plan my next go. Think I may ask to be put on bcp the month before so that I can control when af arrives. We get back from hold on 21st July, so if af arrives shortly after we get back I can just get going without delay. Also means no af while on holiday &#128521;xxx


----------



## Minno

Dmama great news about your scan results. Hope bloods are all a-ok too x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Minno, I hope you're ok. :hugs: I always found it good to have a "now what?" plan. Made me feel more in control. 
Pussycat, hope scan goes ok. Coolstar do you have another lining scan soon? I've never had a great lining, last thurs it was 7 and by transfer was 10 so there's still lots of time. I was on 3x progynova a day and they didn't increase it. Lovely thick wishes coming your way!! 
Dhama, great news about your check up, hope more of us can join you soon. 
2have, you're so creative! I wish I had the patience! 
Nothing to report here, literally! Can't decide when to test, there is no way I will wait til otd. I know that sat is the equivalent day I got bfp with dd......
Xx


----------



## Minno

Mrs G v excited to hear about your good news at the weekend! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Minno said:


> Mrs G v excited to hear about your good news at the weekend! Xx

Thank you. How are you? X


----------



## Minno

I'm ok. Caught a cold from my son who's been unwell for a few days now and off school. Just waiting to get the formality of OTD over and start planning for August! Will
be in email comms with clinic tomoro to get things sorted x


----------



## never2late70

Good morning: :flower:

Trying to catch up with you all..

Minno: Will you test again? Do you have any frosties?

Dmama: Hooray for 1st trimester being done. Will you find out the gender?

Coolstar: What dose of progesterone and estradiol are you on? My lining started out thin but they increased my progesterone and it thickened up quickly!

Sprinkling massive baby dust!

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie <3


----------



## Minno

Hi Never2 how did transfer go?
Yes we have two blast frosties left and are going back in August to put them both back.
Roll on August! X


----------



## never2late70

Minno said:


> Hi Never2 how did transfer go?
> Yes we have two blast frosties left and are going back in August to put them both back.
> Roll on August! X

It went really well..Thank you for asking ..Got a postive this morning. Makes me scared it will go away when I say it out loud, but this hpt looks just like my son's did last year. I'm trying to stay positive .
Blood test scheduled for Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

That's fantastic!!! You were ET Friday weren't you? How many did you have back? 
Xx


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! just popping in to see how you all are progressing.
Minno, sorry this wasn't your time.
Angie, congrats on BFP!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Minno

Congrats Never2. Lovely news. Hope beta is strong and gets stronger x


----------



## Coolstar

Never2 Congrats for your BFP. So happy for you !! fxed for your beta. Praying that you get a good number.
Dmama , wow for your u/s :)
Mrs G, how are you ?
Pussycat, when will be your Donor ER date ? How did your scan go ?
Mino, good that you have 2 frosties left.
I am taking Progyonova 6 * 2mg. I asked my doc to up the dose but she is not willing at present. She called me again for u/s today and my lining increased to 6 so that is .8 increase in a day. Any idea how much lining increases in a day ? I am already taking POM juice. Have a blood test tomorrow( estrogen ).


----------



## dmama

never2late70 said:


> Minno said:
> 
> 
> Hi Never2 how did transfer go?
> Yes we have two blast frosties left and are going back in August to put them both back.
> Roll on August! X
> 
> It went really well..Thank you for asking ..Got a postive this morning. Makes me scared it will go away when I say it out loud, but this hpt looks just like my son's did last year. I'm trying to stay positive .
> Blood test scheduled for Monday. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Whoo hoo! Let the BFP train begin!:happydance:

BTW - yes, the plan is to find the gender...mainly because I want to be able to either plan to keep or plan to get rid of stuff from DD. What about you?


----------



## dmama

Coolstar said:


> Never2 Congrats for your BFP. So happy for you !! fxed for your beta. Praying that you get a good number.
> Dmama , wow for your u/s :)
> Mrs G, how are you ?
> Pussycat, when will be your Donor ER date ? How did your scan go ?
> Mino, good that you have 2 frosties left.
> I am taking Progyonova 6 * 2mg. I asked my doc to up the dose but she is not willing at present. She called me again for u/s today and my lining increased to 6 so that is .8 increase in a day. Any idea how much lining increases in a day ? I am already taking POM juice. Have a blood test tomorrow( estrogen ).

I have no idea how quickly the lining grows in a day, but it seems yours is growing nicely! How much time do you have before transfer? is it a frozen cycle? Seems they should be able to work on this until it gets where they want it. is Progyonova 6 the same as Estradiol or Estrace 2mg? I took the equivalent of Estradiol 2mg three times per day. Is that the equivalent of what you are taking? Hoping this works out for this cycle!


----------



## MinxyChick

Minno - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself, lots of snuggly sofa time & kids movies whilst you and DS are ill maybe?

Butterfly - thanks, I'll have a look at GineFIV.

Dmama - congrats on trimester 1 scan done & great, roll on next trimester.

Pussycat - I can't wait to hear how you get on & what you think of reprofit. If we go there we'll definitely make a holiday out of it too, as we've never been that before and it looks a great area. All this travel IVF is getting me to do! Good luck.

Coolstar - sounds like your lining is coming on well. My friend on twitter had lining problems & got to 8 for transfer and is now 21wks pg with twins (DE), so there's plenty of hope. I always like to have a good steak in the run up for my lining.

MrsG - My accupuncturist recommends the same. I like to make sure I'm warm with no drafts in my clothing. It seems to make sense. Lots of nourishment.

Never2 - Congratulations on the BFP. Hope you have a lovely high beta.

2have - I love the yoga socks. Your knitting is at the next level. Very relaxing. 

Afm: nothing to report, not had time to look into clinics any further. Definitely won't be going to America, too pricey.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Coolstar, I was on exactly the same meds, they didn't increase them, I went from 7.8 last thurs to 10 sat. I was the same as you, what else can go wrong?!? But I reckon you'll be absolutely fine for ET. Xx

Dhama, is def find out too, I didn't get rid of any of dd's things! 

Hi Minxy, Minno hope you're doing ok. 

Pussycat, not long now!!! 

Afm, think my pma has left the building today.... Just struggling to believe. :shrug:

Xx


----------



## never2late70

Mrs G said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Coolstar, I was on exactly the same meds, they didn't increase them, I went from 7.8 last thurs to 10 sat. I was the same as you, what else can go wrong?!? But I reckon you'll be absolutely fine for ET. Xx
> 
> Dhama, is def find out too, I didn't get rid of any of dd's things!
> 
> Hi Minxy, Minno hope you're doing ok.
> 
> Pussycat, not long now!!!
> 
> Afm, think my pma has left the building today.... Just struggling to believe. :shrug:
> 
> Xx

Im sorry but what is PMA? :dohh:


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry! Positive mental attitude!! Keeping the faith is proving tough at the mo. 
How are you feeling? Have you tested again? 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Glad you asked, I was wondering too, positive mental attitude? 
I hope you've not lost it Mrs G! x


----------



## Mrs G

Yeah, struggling a bit today. Absolutely no symptoms to report...

Hope everyone else is doing better. Xx


----------



## Coolstar

I know the TWW is so tough. Stay strong MrsG. When is your OTD ? There are so many ladies who get BFP with no symptoms.
Dmama, yes Progyonova is estradiol tablets.
Just wanted to share this sweet video

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6Pe1ovKHg

Hope you ladies like it !!


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, just because you have no symptoms doesn't mean it won't work, stay hopeful. Sending big hugs. x
Coolstar, nice film, I guess some of us have stormiest clouds to sit under .... 
Coolstar, I'm with you on the lining issues, so hope yours improves, sounds like it's getting there so fingers crossed. I Had my scan on Wed and lining is only 6mm, they've added in another 2mg estrodel to me taken vaginally. I'm hopeful it will improve as I still have a week before transfer, I'll have another scan on Monday at Reprofit. However I've only ever got between 7,5 and 8.5mm and my previous clinic never saw it as an issue (they said 5mm was their min, though 8mm plus was better). Donor is apparently doing well though they won't tell me how many follicles she has so won't know till Monday. I'm liking fitting in a week away with treatment, makes it more relaxing, I thought it would be the opposite but I'm finding it way less stressful, I wish if done this 2 years ago! x


----------



## never2late70

Thanks for clearing that up ..lol
Don't lose the faith. My symptoms were those just like AF :growlmad:
Yes I test everyday..haha..it's darker everyday :thumbup: my blood test is Monday.

Hi Everybody!:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? Congrats never2late on the bfp and Dmama for passing your first tri! :bunny:
Coolstar, Minno, Pussycat, Mells, Crystal, Minxy, mrs G, Minno, how's everyone doing? I know I've missed a few, this thread has been super busy and I anxiously read everyday about all the exciting news. Pussycat don't worry, your lining will thicken, transfer will go perfectly!

I was wondering when I'd get my cycle this month as I have to start tracking and get on the pill next month to time things for our April FET. I was a week overdue and thought great, I'm not even regular I'm such a broken machine:nope:Decided to paos this morning and was shocked to find this:


I don't expect anything come of it, maybe a mc or chemical and DH was excited when I woke him this morning with a positive stick assuming it was an ovulation indicator thinking I was asking to :sex: :haha:
I quickly turned the flashlight to the 'pregnant', 'not pregnant' side and he clued in (was just as shocked as myself!!:wacko:

My first thought was it's going to mess up my taking the pill/timing for IVF because I'm super likely to lose it but I know I have to keep positive.
I'm thinking that since I was trying hard to lose weight by not eating carbs my diet has really helped too. Bread, cereal, pasta, rice bloat me right up and as stated on nutritiondata.com cause terrible inflammation. I donated blood last week, doing things I probably shouldn't (hard workouts). I'll keep on the same diet but will call the Dr. beers Center to see if I should get on Lovenox and stop working out to the point of exhaustion!!I took a baby aspirin & prednisone as soon as I saw the bfp. It's turning out to be a great year so far!


----------



## Mrs G

2have, that is amazing!!!! Massive congrats hun. Keep positive. I have a good feeling about this thread. 

Never2, love those darkening lines. 

So while we're on good news....

Only 6dp5dt so very early but trying to believe.....

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Wowzers! Truly this is amazing. Congrats Mrs G!! All three of us would be a week apart unless one of you has twins.

Edit: I just got off with the Dr Beers clinic for immune issues, I'm on progesterone, prednisone, Lovenox, baby asprin and they're sending me for hcg x 2 and progesterone levels tests. They told me also to stick to the anti-inflammatory diet: no bread, no crackers, no sugar/salt while taking prednisone, no pasta, no cereal, no rice or gluten. Just meat, veggies & fruit! As I suspected.


----------



## Garnet

Ok I gotta say wowsa! Yea yea 2have! Been silently saying a prayer for you!  Congrats Mrs G!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Garnet, how are you? What have you been up to? You're going over soon for de IVF too aren't you? I can't keep track!


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> Hi Garnet, how are you? What have you been up to? You're going over soon for de IVF too aren't you? I can't keep track!

Well for a brief minute I had an urge but had a heart to heart with hubby and at soon to be 47 he feels he too old! Just rooting for everyone! :thumbup:g


----------



## Pussycat1

OMG ladies! I've not checked in for maybe 16 hrs and look what happens!! 
2have, I am soooo happy for you! You deserve this so much, I'm rooting for that little bean to hang in there! 
Never2, amazing news and lines getting darker by the day!! 
Garnet, good to see you on here again. 
Mrs G, fantastic news!!vthats a definite positive line! You must be made up, see told you not to give up in that PMA! You're feeling glum because of all those crazy baby hormones!
Coolstar you and me next! xx


----------



## Coolstar

Omg I am so happy today !! Congrats MrsG and 2have :) It's amazing to see two BFP together. Keeping Fxed for everyone :)
Pussycat, I am just praying the magic works on us too :) .


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey everyone been a very long time I know but needed a break from BNB and just found it difficult to keep up with posts. Some of you are probably think who am I but I am the one who started the thread lol

Struggling to read through all the posts but congrats to all the BFP's its so exciting and inspirational to see. 

As for me well I am almost 23 weeks pregnant with a baby boy just couldnt be happier after all the years of heartache. Our ED has given us an amazing gift and she will never be forgotten. 

Will keep in touch now and look for more BFP's and looking forward to seeing lots of scan pics etc xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Lorna, thanks for checking in and so glad to hear everything is going smoothly. We haven't forgotten you. How are you feeling? everything going welll with your pregnancy? Take care:hugs:


----------



## Minno

Ladies just checking in and wanted to say huge congrats to 2have (amazing girl!), MrsG and Never2.
Wishing loads of sticky dust and bfps for PussycatNd Coolstar.
Im all planned for August FET so I'llbe stalking to see how everyone gets on.
Taking a wee break for a bit as need to regroup and psych self up for this last round. Also planning holiday and lots of other nice hols for the tears to come if fet doesn't work. Quality family time and fun with DS and DH is on the cards!
Much love girls, see u soon xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Happy weekend. 

Hi lorna, great to meet you and thank you for starting such a fab thread. I'm a bit of a newbie here but it's been such a supportive place to be through out cycle. 

2have, how are you? 
Never 2, how are those lovely lines?!

Pussycat, you're travelling today aren't you? Lots of luck, very excited for you. 

Coolstar, how are you? 

Xx


----------



## Minno

Well that should read years to come but maybe it's a Freudian slip lol! X


----------



## Mrs G

Thinking of you Minno, sending you all good wishes for some good time out and your next cycle xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, hope you all are having a good weekend. Minno, take your time, refresh & treat yourself kindly! I wish you all the best in your next go.

I really think my beta numbers will come back too low, for 1 week past period the lines should be darker. I've always thought my eggies bad especially with my DOR diagnosis. Anyway, I'll know more after my visit to the doc tomorrow:coffee:


----------



## Coolstar

Mino, wishing you luck for Aug cycle !! Till then relax with your DH and DS.
MrsG, how are you feeling ? When is your beta ? Fxed that you get a good number.
Lora, thanks for stopping by. Just requesting all those who got BFP , pls do keep posting because we need loads of advice and lots of encouragment.
2have , hon you will be in my prayers.
Pussycat, where are you ?
About me, so my donor retrieval has been done. 12 eggs retrieved, 10 fertilized, doc told me till today they are doing good. My estrogen level and lining scan came back low. So Monday doc is going to freeze the embryos. And do a blood test and scan again, if it comes back good then I go for a frozen transfer either on Wednesday or Thursday. If not then we wait for the next cycle.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar sorry to hear things are a bit bumpy, but 12 and 10 are fantastic numbers! Really I hope you can let yourself off the hook and go with the flow, so many elements of baby making are our of our control, the magic moment will happen for you, fx for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Minno s nding big hugs your way but glad you have plan b sorted xxx

Mrs G and N2L congrats, fab news :happydance:

2have I'll be cautiously excited for you and hope you get good beta numbers, that woukd be fab after all you've been through xxx

Lorna lovely to see you and glad all is going well :)

Coolstar great numbers that you have there and fingers crossed you get to transfer this time. 

Pussycat, what news? X

Hi to all I've missed :wave:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, 
Minno, as the other ladies have said, be kind to yourself and have some fun over the next few months. Get set for August. x 
2Have, thinking of you and hope things work out well. 
Lorna, good to see you and glad things are going well. Thanks for starting this thread it's been a great support. 
Mrs G, will you have bloods done soon? So excited for you! 
Coolstar, as if things weren't hard enough without our bloomin linings being skinny Minnie's. However you have a great number of eggs so whichever way your tests go today you have a good chance. 
AFM, I'm in Brno, in fact I'm sitting in the waiting room at Rrprofit! So weird to be here it's all seemed so far removed until now. Just waiting for the dr when I will have a scan, really hope my lining has improved.... I then get a dose of intralipids today and I've also just booked a fertility massage for Thursday, no idea what it means but hopefully will mean good things and prep me for ET on Sat. It's snowy here in Brno and we only arrived last night so still working out what we're going to do. So far everything has been easy, bus from airport, tram to clinic, wifi in hotel and clinic, seems so much easier than the UK! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Pussycat, so exciting!! Fingers crossed for your scan and the massage sounds lovely. 

2have, hope the bloods go ok. Keep us posted, thinking of you and sending positive thoughts. 

Coolstar, great fert report! I know how disappointing it is to have delays,but I do believe things happen for a reason and I reckon you'll be ready for the middle of the week. How many are you having back? Are they hoping to go to blast? 

We don't get beta test here in uk, just gotta poas thurs (again!!) and I'll get a scan at about 6 weeks. Lines are still good and I'll do another digi tomorrow, should've moved onto 2-3 wks hopefully. Still very nervous, but it's a step further forward. 

Lots of love to all. 
Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - OMG!!! I held my breath when I was reading your update. Amazeballs, I so hope this isn't a false dawn. Roll on the beta, this could be the most amazing twist of fate.

Minno - Hope you have a lovely break, lots of fun with DH and your little one will do do you the world of good, come back fighting for FET.

Coolstar - yay on the eggs but sorry to hear your lining is being a pain. There's always something to try us. Hope it gets spurt on.

Pussycat - Sounds like they offer a good service. Hope you find some good things to do whilst you're there.

Sorry if I missed anyone - lots to keep up with!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks everyone

Hard to catch up but..

2have..Dont go too much by the POAS I had really strong beta numbers with this little bub but I did a sneaky poas 2 days before BT day and it was negative. Then I tested a week later on a couple of POAS and they were very faint. Bizarre considering my numbers by then were well over 3000. My numbers were that high they thought it may be twins. Really crossing everything for you for a huge BT.

Coolstar..what a great number. We also have another 10 in the freezer or siblings as we now call them awaiting. As others have said all though you just want to get one of those embies popped back in at least you have great numbers and before you know it you will be PUPO.

Pussycat..Hope your scan went well today and the massage, great idea. 

Mrs G..I have a friend in the UK (Im originally from there) who told me they dont do a BT I find that bizarre but she found it bizarre we do lol. When is your scan booked for I suppose not too long then you will really know you are pregnant yay

Minno..enjoy a well deserved break


Well as coolstar says I have always found teh BFP's etc a huge inspiration and has helped me over the years remain positive. For those of you who dont know me it took us 11 years to get here including an ectopic and 2 miscarriages. Then we had2 failed IVF and next on to DE. Here we are now 23 weeks pregnant and I feel great. Our little boy is very active and we are the happiest ever. It will happen for all you I just know.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi lorna. 

A couple of clinics I've been to here have done blood tests but never made a big deal of the beta, just said pos or neg! This one I'm at now just give you a poas to use but won't take the result til 12dp transfer, which is thurs. I've emailed the nurse and told her I've had bfp but she said to confirm on thurs! I think the scan is at about 6/7 weeks. I might go to the early pregnancy unit in my local hospital tho, when I had my mc they said I could self refer to them if I fell again for an early scan. Such a nerve wracking time, after all the hectic weeks of a cycle, it feels like the next few weeks will drag, I really want to enjoy it but am still v nervous. 

So you now you're having a boy? Have you chosen a name? 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, so first day here in Brno all done. All went well at the clinic, scan showed my lining is now 8mm so that are happy with that, they kind to see between 7 and 10 apparently. DH did his bit and no issues there, had the intralipids, all easy. Still don't know how many eggs they got! Will call tomorrow to find out and get update on how many fertilised. 
Mrs G, if you want the equivalent if a Beta, try asking your GP, mine said he could get me the numbers but they have to ask and will normally only give it out if there's a reason (like previous m/c) so with your history I would have thought you could justify it? x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Pussycat 
Thanks, I'll ask. So glad everything's going ok, sounds like a good decision to go there. 
Keep us posted on fert report. 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G it sounds like a good idea to get back with the early clinic, especially since you're all nerves. 
Pussycat, v exciting, weird that they didn't know how many eggies!

AFM, my beta numbers are shockingly great, 1639 feb 6, 3034 feb 8 with high progesterone levels, boobs are embarrassingly painful perky (nips) 24/7:dohh:


----------



## Coolstar

2have , wow great numbers !! I don't have much idea about beta but does it indicate twins :) . So happy for you.
Pussycat, when will be your ET ? 
MrsG, so I guess you have to wait 3 more weeks for scan ? fxed for you.
AFM, had a scan today. My lining is 9.5 , so I am going to have ET tomm. But only 5 of our embryos survived :( . The rest 5 are showing DNA fragmentation :( , I really don't know what to say. I have already excepted my destiny.


----------



## dmama

Minno said:


> Well that should read years to come but maybe it's a Freudian slip lol! X

Minno - So sorry dear. Really hoping that you find your rainbow soon!:hugs:


----------



## dmama

Mrs G said:


> Hi lorna.
> 
> A couple of clinics I've been to here have done blood tests but never made a big deal of the beta, just said pos or neg! This one I'm at now just give you a poas to use but won't take the result til 12dp transfer, which is thurs. I've emailed the nurse and told her I've had bfp but she said to confirm on thurs! I think the scan is at about 6/7 weeks. I might go to the early pregnancy unit in my local hospital tho, when I had my mc they said I could self refer to them if I fell again for an early scan. Such a nerve wracking time, after all the hectic weeks of a cycle, it feels like the next few weeks will drag, I really want to enjoy it but am still v nervous.
> 
> So you now you're having a boy? Have you chosen a name?
> 
> Xx

Congrats MrsG. If self referring will help you feel better, by all means do it!


----------



## dmama

Pussycat and Coolstar - Good luck with the transfers ladies!!!!! Whoot whoot!

2have! wow..congrats!!!!! strong betas! my betas were about where yours were at 17po and 19dpo - I thought they were super high but only transferred one and only one bean. The important thing is that the betas seem strong! keep us posted!

AFM - still hanging in ladies...nothing new feeling good and just really feeling the increase in boob size moreso than anything...will see the OB in a few more weeks


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar that's disappointing but look on the bright side, anything can still happen! All the best with your et!!
Pussycat, don't keep us in limbo, numbers please! 
Dmama, I got a nursing bra by accident online and it was the most comfortable thing ever. Hope your boobies are ok :haha:

I think there's only 1 in there, just a very strong one. The chances of me popping out 2 viable eggs in 1 month?? Well,1 is like winning the lotto.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Coolstar, fx for ET today. Keep us posted. 

Pussycat, hope you're doing ok, how's the snow?

2have, that is such amazing news! Congrats! Do you have any symptoms? I have zero, just gotta trust in those lines. 

Enquiried about getting a beta test but apparently it's a no here in UK. Clinic won't take my test result til thurs but said I could hopefully go for early scan week after next. Just gotta keep the faith til then. 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, 
Coolstar, keep the faith, it only takes one! 
Mrs G, well I guess if it was a 'natural' pregnancy, that's all you'd get, so no news is good! 
2have, excellent news, so amazing after all you've been through! 
Well had the fertility update: 9 collected, 8 mature and of then 6 fertilised. I have to call back Thursday to check progress and ET scheduled for 10:45am Saturday. Is this a good number, 6? Past cycles a number have not developed so wondering how many I'll be left with? I guess I have to keep waiting. 
Snow is all gone here and there's not a huge amount to do but shop! It's DH birthday tomorrow too! x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Pussycat, great fert report!! We had similar numbers, 7 out of 9 fertilised, 5 got to blast. We had a sat lunchtime ET too! Everything crossed for you. Enjoy a couple of lovely days. 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, 
pussycat, those are great numbers, we had similar numbers, 10 harvested, 8 fert, 6 survived to day 3, 4 on transfer day. 2 were perfect the other 2 they said were nearly there and would wait 1 day for them to get bigger but in the end they didn't meet the Reprofit standards so they destroyed them. I was really upset but figured they probably knew what they were doing. It conflicted with my plans to go back and have child 3 & 4 since I was convinced I'd be singing the tunes to twins that year. Frozen anything needs to be great quality.

Mrs G my only symptoms are being constantly cold, but it's a real cold snap here in Calgary right now. Saying that I've got a down sweater jacket on while I type here in the office lol. And the nips won't stay down, so sensitive and sore! With my other 2 pregnancies I've had a stuffy nose and slight ms after 7 weeks for stupidly not eating regularly.

No signs are ok, especially in the initial stages. Since I didn't know I was preggers until 1 week past AF I feel I've lost a lot of time that usually slips by very slowly. It's always such a daunting wait during first tri.


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, any suggestions for a restaurant here? x


----------



## Garnet

Yes hopefully 2have you will have time go by fast! How long do you think you have to be on all the drugs?


----------



## 2have4kids

PC The hormones stop at 12 weeks, the blood thinners, baby aspirin, & prednisone up to end of pregnancy. Some of the lovenox ladies with the same clotting issues as me took it till 3 weeks after birth. The ones who weren't diagnosed with clotting issues or didn't get prescribed enough lovenox had clots in their legs, arms, lost babies because the placenta was blocking nutrition with blood clots. There were some horrific stories when I was reading the threads. Undiagnosed & untreated causes implantation failure + early mc's because the bean can't implant properly.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coostar best of luck today with transfer, you'll very soon be PUPO!! Let us know how it goes. x
Been thinking about past old B & B, friends. Does anyone ever hear from Crystal or Jooba? They must be 6-7 months pregnant by now? Ladies if you're out there, big hi and hope all is going well for you both! x


----------



## Mrs G

Good luck with ET today Coolstar. 
Pussycat, hope you're having a relaxing couple of days. 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar how did it go today?
PC I have heard from Crystal, not Jooba unfortunately. Crystal's coming along, 9 weeks to go now. She's had horrific medical complications but she's tough and has a great family. Her babies are measuring much bigger than normal which I think is pretty good, maybe not for the poor wee lass but just in case they come early that's always a good thing!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, had my ET yest. 2 embryos transfered, everything went well. We have 3 embryos for FET. Only thing is that my doc prescribed me Gestone inj till my beta test because of my endo and those inj are so painful.


----------



## Pussycat1

Great news Coolstar, your PUPO! And 3 back up frosties! Were you always going to have two transferred? I was set on 2 but now thinking it depends on how many we have on Sat and if any are good for freezing. Thinking if I have 3 then perhaps 1 back as I would have 2 to freeze, not sure if it's worth freezing just 1? Decisions decisions.... 
2have, sorry to hear that crystals had complications, was it down to the big babies, hopefully not age as I think she's the same as me (44). Say hi to her and best of luck with the birth. Will they make her go full term if the babies are so big? I'd love to hear how Jooba is, we cycled together last time. How you feeling hon? When do you have your next beta/ scan? x


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar that's fab news! Are those progesterone injections then? I chose to do them as I hate the mess of the up-the-hoo-hoo kind. My hips were getting really puffy so I remember some ladies saying the leg site injection really isn't painful so I did that yesterday. Biggest mistake! It wasn't painful going in but my leg was so sore I could barely walk straight yesterday. I skipped my workout class and not sure if I'll go today either. I'll put up with the pain in my backside as I think those hip muscles get used less. My pharmacist also said I could do bicep so I might try that too.

Pussycat would you be ok if you got twins? I'd def put 2 fresh ones back, you've paid for a fresh cycle so you might as well make your odds the very best they can be. When they're frozen your chances decrease. We were going to use frozen embies at roughly $2200 vs fresh at $7500, that's a huge difference in price for the premium. You're paying to have your chances increase from 35% to 60-80% with fresh. But it's a very personal decision because not everyone is OK with twins! You can always come back and pay for frozen eggies. Actually I"m not even sure Reprofit does them because frozen eggies are so fragile, but you don't get the chance to do fresh everyday. Plus there's so much more cycle work to time everything with fresh vs frozen.

My first prenatal is scheduled for next Thursday and DH said he doesn't want the first scan until 10 weeks. I completely understand, he wants to pass that unlucky 8 week mark that we always lose our babies at. I'm going to trump him though and get a scan for week 8 (2 weeks from today). If this pregnancy isn't viable I want to still have time to have AF before April so that I can time a frozen DE IVF (get on the pill) scheduled for April 16th. Maybe the doc will give me two scans, week 8 and week 10 or 11? Then week 12/13 the Nauchal Translucency scan. I feel fine, other than some small pinching earlier on in the week, hungry cravings, and sore boobies, otherwise I'd have no idea what's going on!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Congrats on being pupo Coolstar!! 
Pussycat hope you're having a lovely time. I was set on 2 but as they were such good blasts went for 1. I'm just glad we've got some frosties. 
2have, glad you're ok. I've not got any real symptoms either, feel a bit odd if I don't eat regularly. It is otd today, peed in the official stick! No heat for me but scan booked for 2nd march. Hope the time flies! 
Xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Mrs G said:


> Hi lorna.
> 
> A couple of clinics I've been to here have done blood tests but never made a big deal of the beta, just said pos or neg! This one I'm at now just give you a poas to use but won't take the result til 12dp transfer, which is thurs. I've emailed the nurse and told her I've had bfp but she said to confirm on thurs! I think the scan is at about 6/7 weeks. I might go to the early pregnancy unit in my local hospital tho, when I had my mc they said I could self refer to them if I fell again for an early scan. Such a nerve wracking time, after all the hectic weeks of a cycle, it feels like the next few weeks will drag, I really want to enjoy it but am still v nervous.
> 
> So you now you're having a boy? Have you chosen a name?
> 
> 
> 
> Xx

I remember all to well the nervous wait of the first Scan, although I had a good rising Beta, I have had that in the past and I still miscarried so only teh scan reassured us. Then it doesnt stop until the 12 week scan oh and then the 20 weeks scan actually I think I will have some anxiety until baby is born :wacko: But yes try and enjoy it I did at the same time and was adamant to remain positive and so far so good :winkwink:

We have chosen Jake Andrew and nickname him JJ at moment :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies!!! :)

I feel awful I've been MIA but I really was not well :( I have chronic kidney stones but for whatever reason they seemed to want to flare up in pregnancy. I've passed 5 so far and both kidneys still have stones. So its been a painful experience, baby girls are great though :) They are measuring 2 1/2 to 3 weeks ahead in weight so I had to go a little early for the Glucose Tolerance Test and yep I have gestational diabetes. The diet didn't do anything so am now on insulin :thumbup: I also have high blood pressure from my kidneys but that has been well controlled. So I've been lucky as well! I have a fab team of doctors so all is well

I've read back a little and congrats on the baby boy Lorna!!!!How exciting!!

2Have, I am still so so happy for you!! May this be the one for you :hugs:

Pussycat, best of luck with the transfer!!! I can't say enough about Reprofit... they gave us these two beautiful girls :) I'm 40, was 39 at transfer :thumbup:

Hi everyone else am going to read back further today so I can get caught up:)
 



Attached Files:







BABY BENNETT_22.jpg
File size: 109 KB
Views: 2









BABY BENNETT_26.jpg
File size: 107.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coolstar

2have, yes they are progesterone shots. Since my natural progesterone is very very low, it is never viable for pregnancy. The shots are painful And my bum is sore, I cannot sit properly. Since it is oil base injection after taking the shot massage gently for a min, it does help. Also I am using a heating pad after taking the inj to reduce the pain. You can try that too. How long are you going to take the shot ?
Pussycat, if I am given a choice between twins and bfn I would go for twins. My DH agrees with me and also my doc told us that it increases the chance of one sticking. I know it's a diff decision. And ultimately I think if it is meant to happen it will happen whether we transfer one or two .
MrsG, how are you feeling ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone, Lorna how are you feeling? Hope you can enjoy without too much worry.
Crystal you poor thing, can they help you with the pain? You'd think they could blast them? Are you going to be ok after the babies? Hopefully things will calm down. 
Coolstar, yes I use a heating pad too, I don't usually massage, I give them to myself after my shower then out the door for work. BUT weirdly, when I did my workout class today my leg didn't hurt at all, I think the heated muscles help kill the pain of the oil in there, but after getting up from my desk after concentrating for an hour or so it kills = cold muscles?? Feel the oil? Solution maybe to bring a heatable beany bag to work and keep it on the sore parts. 

So at work my boss thinks I'm leaving in April for medical leave to have another IVF round. I'll be 5 months preggers when I come back :haha: my gf & DH are telling me just to leave it as is, we don't know if I can keep this baby, if I come back I coukd have a plan: wear clever clothing to offset the tummy from showing and get a leave in late August from the doctor for the mat leave. Then they'd likely just think baby came early. I hate having to tell him all the details, even tho he's neutral it's no one's business but mine!
But it's risky, people will be asking questions. I think the truth is the only way to go? What would you guys do?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone 
Lorna, that's a lovely name 
Hi crystal, great pics!
Coolstar, I always injected stims/down regs in my stomach, flab was always less painful then muscle! But not sure if same applies to prog injections? Hope you're enjoying being pupo, when is otd? 
2have, work is always tricky, my boss knows everything and is vv supportive but I know it must be really hard if people don't get it. How's your symptoms? 
Pussycat, how are you? Will be thinking of you and sending baby dust tomorrow. 
Afm, am 4w4d today and got 3+ on digi.... Have moved scan to 27th feb, only 2 weeks away but feels like a lifetime! 
Happy Friday everyone. X


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG , my OTD is on 27 th Feb. The progesterone inj are I/M , so I guess u can't take it in you stomach. You said you got 3+ in digi. I could not understand what it is.
Pussycat, thinking of you.
2have, heatable bag is a good idea. For how long you need to take the shots ? Yes you are correct people would be asking question.


----------



## SKP

Hey how is everyone!

I finished my bcp a couple days ago, just waiting on af, so then I will start estrace. March 17th is transfer day :)

Did anyone watch greys yesterday? Spoiler (highlight line) I bawled my eyes out.


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - If it were me and got pg naturally, I'd play it like a fertile and not say anything until I was 12wks anyway. Your leave in April was from your annual leave anyway? Then say as much or as little as you want to. Could just say a miracle has occurred and you're pg if you're pushed. 

SKP - Omg I watched greys. I was gripping DH's hand. This story has done me in. Credit to them they have done it very well and beautifully. I love greys.

Coolstar - 5 blasts is still good work. Contrats on being PUPO.

Crystal - you poor thing sounds like you've had the toughest time. I wonder if its a twin thing as a twin IVF friend had terrible troubles with her kidneys in the last few months. Everyone fine now.

Mrs G - congrats on the BFP. Trying to get Betas in the UK is a nightmare, try and chill and wait for the scan. I had to get them for my greek clinic, my gp had to write a blood request, I had to pay, the results took over 24 hrs, the receptionsit had to get the doctor to tell her what to say. It was so stressful. Next time I'm doing the 2 hours drive to pay the local clinic £50 for the bloods. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. If the weather holds I'm hoping to go for a snowdrop walk tomorrow and catch up on more Downton Abbey, I've nearly finished season 3.


----------



## MinxyChick

I forgot... I meant to ask 2have, pussycat and crystal, what drugs do Reprofit prescribe?

We would do donor embryo which is like FET, would I have to down reg or just take BCP? 
Other than that before Serum had me on prednisolne (steroid), asperin, cyclogest, clexane & estrogen (I think - brain like a sieve). Got a lot of drugs leftover from Serum so hoping to save money on reuse.

Thanks ladies


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies, how is everyone? It&#8217;s lovely to see so many bfp :)
Congratulations never2late , 2 have and Mrs G on your bfp
Coolstar congratulations on being PUPO
Crystal I&#8217;m sorry to hear of your health problems but so glad to hear both babes are doing well and your scan pics are lovely


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies:wave:
Coolstar, progesterone till 12 weeks, baby aspirin, & prednisone till delivery, Lovenox till 3 weeks after delivery. How many DE IVF's have you done?
Minxy & Sienna long time no read, hi how are you two? Sienna what have you been up to?
Minxy for FET DEmbryos with Repeofit it's the bcp, AF then estrace & scans till a few days before transfer, then adding in progesterone, I would also do the immune protocols from Dr Beers clinic too. At least you don't need to do the Lupron injection. There's warnings all over that drug not to have it frequently and a max of 6 x in a lifetime. To me that sends warning bells off. Reprofit always prescribes this for fresh DE's.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, well that's that week all over with. So in the end we agreed to have 1 put back. The dr (Marcela, who was lovely) was really not keen on any more as the quality of the blasts was so good. As of yesterday we had 3 hatchling blasts all best quality possible with no fragmentation, we also had a 4th which they are hoping would get to hatchling stage today. So we have 2 def frosties, poss 3 and one on board. It was a bit of a difficult day: ET was complicated. First off she couldn't see my uterus so I had to go and drink loads more water, then it was still difficult to see (I have a tilted uterus) and she had great difficulty inserting the catheter as it turns out my cervix was closed. I've had a akward transfers but never this difficult. Anyway she got there in the end, I just hope it won't effect the outcome. Then I had to have the Intralipd and I'm not sure what happened but the needle didn't seem to be in right as it was really painful, so they changed arms and as the infusion went on the same thing started to happen. A third nurse then came into check and said some of the infusion was leaking under my skin (my arm had started to swell) so she stopped and tried again back in the other arm and this time it was all fine. However I now have 2 very sore and bruised arms. I was full of confidence yesterday but today already feeling crampy, exactly like last time. However great news that we have frosties (so I still have another chance) and our embryos were such amazing quality. 
Minxy chick, I was on BCP, then had a depot injection and started Estrogen a week later, prednisone and baby aspirin. On day of egg collection I had an intralipid infusion (which was easy not like the one I just described!) and added in progesterone. On day of ET I had another Intralipd infusion and added in Clexane injections (stopped aspirin). The intralipids, Clexane and prednisone are all because I tested positive for raised NK cells. Fingers crossed this all works! If I get BFP I have to have one more intralipid. Test day 26th. If you email the coordinators at Reprofit they are really helpful. 
Crystal lovely to hear from you but sorry you've had such problems, your gorgeous girls will all be worth it in the end. 
Coolstar, how you feeling? 
Anyway ladies I'm sorry for being a little self obsessed over the past week, just need to get through the next 2 now! x


----------



## Mrs G

Congrats on being pupo Pussycat!! And great you've for some frosties. When's otd? Sending lots of baby dust. 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks Mrs G, test date is 26th, which seems like a lifetime away! Hope I'm as lucky as you! How you feeling? 
Coolstar when is your date? x


----------



## Mrs G

I'm sure you will be, I have a good feeling about this thread at the mo! I'm ok thanks. 5w tomorrow, had a couple of 3+ on the clear blue digi with conception indicator, so I hope that means this is a strong one. Got scan in 27th. 
Are you good or will you test early? When do you head home? 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

We flew home last night, figured it was better to get a full days rest today before going back to work tomorrow. There's only 1 flight a day and it doesn't get into Stansted till 10:30pm, then we have a 2hr drive. Had a pretty chilled day. 
To test of not to test? I'm not usually an early tester but it depends how I'm feeling. I've been through this do many times I know how it feels when AF is trying to break through but the progesterone is stopping it, so I reckon I'll know anyway.
What does a 3pmys mean? x


----------



## sienna

congratulation Pussycat on being PUPO :) fingers crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## sienna

2have4kids said:


> Minxy & Sienna long time no read, hi how are you two? Sienna what have you been up to?

nothing exciting busy with work and dealing with some family issues, I hadn't realised how long I'd not checked in till I came to catch up!


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat1 said:


> We flew home last night, figured it was better to get a full days rest today before going back to work tomorrow. There's only 1 flight a day and it doesn't get into Stansted till 10:30pm, then we have a 2hr drive. Had a pretty chilled day.
> To test of not to test? I'm not usually an early tester but it depends how I'm feeling. I've been through this do many times I know how it feels when AF is trying to break through but the progesterone is stopping it, so I reckon I'll know anyway.
> What does a 3pmys mean? x

On the cb digi tests it shows weeks from conception. So 3 weeks from conception, so 5 weeks pg. I know it's only a rough guide but at least the numbers are going in the right direction!! I am a test addict! 
Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat, congrats for being PUPO. Was thinking about you hon. I am sorry that they had to stick the needle 2-3 times, it's so painful. It happened to me during my mock. But you have one good quality embryo transfered , I am keeping my fingers Xed for you. My OTD is on 27th Feb.
2have, this is my first donor Ivf, last time it was with my crappy egg.
About me, I tested fri ( 3dp3dt) it was negative. I have decided not to test anymore and wait for beta. No symptoms for me and I am just feeling that it will never happen for me. I just want the TWW to get over soon, so that I can move on with my life.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar that's super early to test, I think the earliest we've seen + was 5dp5dt. Don't get discouraged bella, most don't feel anything!
Pussycat congrats on being pupo, how are you feeling?


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks for explaining Mrs G! Coolstar, your test was way too early to show anything so don't read anything into that! Just because you have no symptoms doesn't mean a thing, the day before Mrs G tested she was convinced it was game over and she's very much pregnant! Even if your fears come true (which I really hope they don't), you have frosties, Crystal is pregnant with twins as a result of frosties. This will happen for you hon! x


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies!
Exciting things happening here! May everyone be PUPO! There are several people who use frosties and have gotten pregnant and had their little ones! When I had my cycle I had 0 symptoms and was still pregnant so don't worry each pregnancy is different! Hoping for good luck for everyone! Just keep your mind busy on other things and yes that is hard! So you can get frosties at the clinic in Zlin?. Also intralips? Do the doo the immune testing?


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Garnet
I was at Reprofit so not sure about Zlin. Reprofit don't do the immune testing (I had that done in the UK) and also prefer to adjust the protocol according to your immunologists report. However based on that they are happy to prescribe the meds required and also do the Intralipd in site. 
I'm still feeling mildly crampy which concerns me, as it's been like this for 2 days on and off so too long for implantation cramps. I'm desperately trying to stay level headed about this as I so badly want if to work. This is going to be a loooong couple of weeks! 
Heard back from the clinic that they have frozen 2 grade 1 hatchling embryos. x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Coolstar, that's very early to test hun, your embie will be settling in right now. Keep the faith. Xx
Pussycat, I've had cramping on and off since et too. Just stretching getting ready for your bubs. 
Hope everyone else is ok. 
Am 5w today, bbs bit sore, and had a horrible sick in mouth moment earlier (sorry!!) 
Sending loads of baby dust out to everyone. 
Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Coolstar - hold on in there, 3dp3dt is the same as 1dp a 6dt. It's so tempting to test early it would take quite a few more days for the HCG to be released & be enough to detect.

Pussycat - Congrats on being PUPO. Thanks for the info. Sounds like you had a tough time of it but I doubt it would affect anything. Yay to having 2 icicles in the bank. 

2have - Not really had anything to report. Trying to enjoy life, get my exercises in I'd really like to shift as much IVF weight as possible before we go back (it's only a stone but to me that's alot). Really weighing up whether to go Reprofit or Serum. It is a tough choice. How are you?


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G I can't believe how much the boobs hurt. It's aweful. No sickness, just hard as brick boobs that kill if the wind blows.


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies!!!! 

Coolstar early to test, I got a faint positive at 3dp5dt and I still think it was one of those freak things. Hang in there because embies are just settling in at this point :)

Pussycat, congrats on being PUPO!!! :) can't wait to see how it all goes, very excited!!

2have, I keep thinking about you.. You've got a fighter in there! Can't
wait for your scan &#55357;&#56842;

Garnet, I went to Zlin last Jan and they do freeze and intralipids:thumbup: 

Hope everyone is going well


----------



## sienna

Coolstar that&#8217;s way too early to test, lots of women don&#8217;t have any symptoms and are still positive :)


----------



## LornaMJ

Coolstar I remember caving in and testing 5dp5dt and it was negative so I basically wrote this pregnancy off. I didnt tell my DH what I had done just thought best wait until Beta day which was 2 days later and hope for a miracle. Well beta day came and my HCG was 160 and the rest is history. I would suggest to try and not to do anymore tests until Beta day as you can have false negatives etc and you cant go wrong with the BT..sending lots of positive vibes your way!

Pussycat..wishing you lost of positive vibes and enjoy the TWW (I hated everyday of it lol)

2have ..I my BB's incredibly have never hurt but are certainly a lot bigger and the viens wow lol

AFM - Yes I am enjoying everyday I can. The worry and anxiety is there given my history but so far so good. Last couple of days baby didnt kick much but I do have an anterior placenta which got myself and DH very worried but he has kicked up a storm today. We will never be off the roller coaster but happy!! 24 weeks tomorrow yay


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Ladies, don't know what I would have done without you all. I think the TWW is the worst part because you have nothing much to do and relaxing is easier said then done. But I am keeping my fingers Xed for everyone in the thread. We are all worriers here. It's a roller coaster ride. Some days I am just fine and the next day depressed. Thank you all, I feel much better now.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes cool star it's way too early :grr: :dohh: fingers crossed. I had no symptoms at your point either :hugs:

2have really excited for you

PC can't wait to see you get a BfP but yay for great frosties :happydance:


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, I feel exactly the same! One minute I'm convinced there's no way it's worked, the next I'm trying to keep a lid on my hope. The doctor was so positive about the embryo quality and the chances of success and I keep thinking this is my 8th cycle so at some point SURELY my luck has to change?! I wouldn't say I have no symptoms, i think the best way to describe it is I'm 'aware' of that entire area of my body, slightly crampy, and feels a bit 'heavy' if that makes sense? However that's exactly how I've felt in every other cycle, which is what worries me. Can't believe I'm only day 3 ... 
Lorna, 24 weeks? That's flown past! 
Butterfly, great to hear from you, how's your wee man doing? Can't believe he's almost a year, is he making signs if walking? 
x


----------



## Mrs G

2have4kids said:


> Mrs G I can't believe how much the boobs hurt. It's aweful. No sickness, just hard as brick boobs that kill if the wind blows.

2have, this did make me :rofl: I know it's cold where you are but I had a vision of you with your bb's out in the wind!!! 

Coolstar, Pussycat hope your both doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

:haha:always happy to provide laughs. 

I have a baby shower March 7th for a lady who went through 9 iui's and 1 ectopic to finally get a viable pregnancy. These are the pants I'm starting for her, just can't decide on yarn colours...


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, they're amazing! Did you get the pattern from Ravelry? I often get patterns from there but have never actually posted a picture of anything I've knitted, should do really. Can you get yarn and patterns from Bergere DE France? They have some really cute baby and kids things. x


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat, I know the real killer is the TWW. Meantime in FB I saw 3 baby/ pregnancy announcement and pictures. Two of them were my school friends pregnant with their 2nd one. I am happy for them but I feel pity for myself.
2have, aawwww its so cute :)
MrsG, when is your scan ?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
2have, they are so cute!! I would never attempt anything like that, you are do talented! 
Coolstar, scan is 27th. Hope you're soon ok. A close friend of mine announced her 3rd pg just b4 our ec. You just have to smile, be (outwardly) pleased for them and know your time is just round the corner. Have you decided to def wait for beta? Are you managing to rest or are you working? 
Xx


----------



## sienna

2have the pants are cute where did you get the pattern from?


----------



## 2have4kids

sienna said:


> 2have the pants are cute where did you get the pattern from?

Hi Sienna, the knitting pattern can be found for free on Ravalry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/das-monster

and a quicker way to make them if you'd rather sew than knit is by upcycling 100% wool sweaters from the thrift shop: 
https://simplyserina.wordpress.com/2006/09/27/recycled-wool-longies/
https://webpages.charter.net/rhamley/diapers/diapercovers.htm#wool
https://www.wooly-baby.com/news091230.html

Wool + lanolin soak up loads of wet, the lanolin is slightly antibacterial so babies won't get diaper rash (that's usually caused from plastic pampers). When you're done with your wool longies and have left overs you can make pillow covers & booties, out of the sweater scraps:


----------



## crystal443

2have, those pants are adorable!!! I'm sure the willbe well appreciated !!

PC,how are you getting on with the TWW?


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, I have decided to wait for beta since anyway I have to take progesterone shot till my beta results are negative. The prog shots are painful and if I get negative POAS it would be more painful for me to continue taking the shots. We are hoping for the best and preparing ourself for the worst. I did take 3 days leave after ET, now back to work.


----------



## Mrs G

Coolstar said:


> MrsG, I have decided to wait for beta since anyway I have to take progesterone shot till my beta results are negative. The prog shots are painful and if I get negative POAS it would be more painful for me to continue taking the shots. We are hoping for the best and preparing ourself for the worst. I did take 3 days leave after ET, now back to work.

The shots sounds horrid. Xx I completely understand the self preservation but try to think positively too. It's such a hard time, complete limbo. When is you beta test date? Xx

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Pussycat, how ru? 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I was just reading some things on the vitamins that I'd started taking when I accidentally got pregnant. I don't believe this had anything to do with winning the lotto last month but there are favourable outcomes with IVF when you supplement with specific vitamins, Vitamins D, B6, E, and folic acid with lowering immune responses and controlling inflammation. 

I take high doses of vit D as I learned I was highly deficient a few years ago and started taking vit E, B6, B12 and folic acid in December/Jan to try to improve my skin, energy levels, and grow my hair out. 93% of infertile women are low in vit D apparently. According to the research they've just given vit D the thumbs up to be used as immuno treatment in assisted reproductive cycles. It also prevents cancer and helps regulate hormones, so liquid vit D has been in my cupboard for a while now. But I was really interested to learn that it has many auto-immune benefits too.

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/vitamins-and-miscarriage/vitamin-d


----------



## dmama

2have - I think those are good vitamins too and especially the vitamin D. If a pharmaceutical company could make money on it, there would be more information out there about the many many benefits of vitamin d and many many people are deficient.

Ladies - how are you all doing? I am stalking for some betas? hpts? anyone testing soon?


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, my beta is on 27th. I completely agree the TWW is a complete limbo. Waiting for it to get over soon.
Pussycat, how are you ?
Dmama, how are you doing ? 
2have, even I had read before that many ladies who suffer from infertility also suffer from insufficient vit D.


----------



## Mrs G

Coolstar said:


> MrsG, my beta is on 27th. I completely agree the TWW is a complete limbo. Waiting for it to get over soon.
> Pussycat, how are you ?
> Dmama, how are you doing ?
> 2have, even I had read before that many ladies who suffer from infertility also suffer from insufficient vit D.

My scan is 27th, I have faith it'll be a great day for us both. Xx

Hope everyone is ok, happy Friday. Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, 
Hope everyone's well? 
Coolstar, I totally get how you're feeling. I've been keeping a note of my symptoms and I'm up and down like a yo-yo! Today I am 6DP5DT. I've been crampy on and off for first few days but still very up in my mood, then yesterday nothing, however this morning it really feels like AF is on her way and fighting the progesterone for release and I'm feeling all low again. I started feeling hopeful on Wed and Thursday as the cramping reduced and I was feeling tired and very slightly queezy, I've also been getting bad leg cramps at night, however I didn't want to say anything and tempt fate. However I know all these things can be caused by the meds and today it really feels like it's game over. I know AF won't come till I stop the meds and I won't test until Middle of next week (earliest), like you it's self preservation, I don't want to test too soon. I really don't know what else to do, this is our 8th cycle and we've tried so many combinations of drugs. With the added intralipids I was hopeful but maybe the complicated transfer buggered things up as I know this is critical. Sorry to be down. 
Mrs G, so excited for you and your scan, my official test date is 26th (like you it won't be beta but home test). It would be so amazing if me and Coolstar could be celebrating with you! 
Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## PRGirl

Pussycat1 my official test date is the same day as yours! I have to admit that other than the sickness my symptoms have been similar. I feel very much like AF is trying to break out! 

I've had really bad back ache too and can't even begin to explain how tired. 
It's crazy I'm just not sure how much of it is 'normal' and how much is in my head. :wacko:

Wishing you all the very best :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat, Coolstar, prgirl am sending so much dust, positive thought and all good wishes your way. I had cramping too and terrible mood swings, please don't count yourselves out yet. 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## sienna

2have4kids said:


> sienna said:
> 
> 
> 2have the pants are cute where did you get the pattern from?
> 
> Hi Sienna, the knitting pattern can be found for free on Ravalry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/das-monster
> 
> and a quicker way to make them if you'd rather sew than knit is by upcycling 100% wool sweaters from the thrift shop:
> https://simplyserina.wordpress.com/2006/09/27/recycled-wool-longies/
> https://webpages.charter.net/rhamley/diapers/diapercovers.htm#wool
> https://www.wooly-baby.com/news091230.html
> 
> Wool + lanolin soak up loads of wet, the lanolin is slightly antibacterial so babies won't get diaper rash (that's usually caused from plastic pampers). When you're done with your wool longies and have left overs you can make pillow covers & booties, out of the sweater scraps:
> View attachment 845723
> View attachment 845719
> View attachment 845721Click to expand...

many thanks 2have I love knitting so will have a look at the patterns and give them a go


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies! just popping in to check on everyone. It looks like quite a bit of positive news lately...congrats all! Lots of PUPO too...the TWW is killer. I'm so happy for you all. Fx'd for everyone waiting and trying.


----------



## 2have4kids

Here's to many positive things happening on the 26 girls!! In the mean time I hope you can rest those nerves. PC if you're having leg cramps it could also be a sign of low magnesium, important for growing babies!!

The 26th will be a busy day, I'm going for my first scan, it'll be 8 weeks exactly which is when I usually mc. If there's a no heartbeat it gives me a chance to get my cycle back and get on the bcp gearing up for Europe, if positive, we'll be holding breath until the next scan (10 weeks?) I booked a docs appt Friday 27th to arrange the nauchal translucency and maybe she'll be generous enough to scribble another scan in between?


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat, :hugs::hugs: . I am feeling so low I can't tell. I wake up middle of the night and start crying :cry: . For me no symptoms whatsoever :nope: . And top of it the progesterone shots are horrible. I don't how much more I can take, the only good thing is that we have 3 frosties left if they survive the thaw process. I have talked with my DH and prepared him for negative. My parents knows about my Ivf and I have to prepare them for a negative too. And top of it my friend who is preg wants to meet me for a cup of coffee :cry: .i don't know how long I can avoid her, have to meet her after 27th. I really hope a miracle happens , it's not fair that we have to suffer so much but now I beleive that miracle do happen but not in my life. I know I should not stress out but it is diff not to after spending so much money, energy, time. Sorry for the rant :cry:




Pussycat1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Hope everyone's well?
> Coolstar, I totally get how you're feeling. I've been keeping a note of my symptoms and I'm up and down like a yo-yo! Today I am 6DP5DT. I've been crampy on and off for first few days but still very up in my mood, then yesterday nothing, however this morning it really feels like AF is on her way and fighting the progesterone for release and I'm feeling all low again. I started feeling hopeful on Wed and Thursday as the cramping reduced and I was feeling tired and very slightly queezy, I've also been getting bad leg cramps at night, however I didn't want to say anything and tempt fate. However I know all these things can be caused by the meds and today it really feels like it's game over. I know AF won't come till I stop the meds and I won't test until Middle of next week (earliest), like you it's self preservation, I don't want to test too soon. I really don't know what else to do, this is our 8th cycle and we've tried so many combinations of drugs. With the added intralipids I was hopeful but maybe the complicated transfer buggered things up as I know this is critical. Sorry to be down.
> Mrs G, so excited for you and your scan, my official test date is 26th (like you it won't be beta but home test). It would be so amazing if me and Coolstar could be celebrating with you!
> Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG , 2 have Fxed for your scan :) . I am really sorry for being a downer. I thought I will not write anything but reading pussycats post I could not stop my rant.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, oh hon, it's so hard, however whatever the outcome of this cycle you / we will get through this. I've been here so many times and you just have to dust yourself down and move on. Life is truely a puzzle and Mother Nature is a cruel heartless joke sometimes. However until we test there's still a glimour of hope and these awful mood swings could on fact be a symptom in themselves. It's so hard not to read into everything. Those shots sound like a real bitch too, I have the pessaries, however have Clexane injections and my tummy is black and blue! I too have had the 'I'm pretty sure this hasn't worked' chat with DH, we didn't tell anyone else (we never do). You have 3 frosties, I have 2 so even if this doesn't work we have another relatively low cost option. After that I'm out and move onto adoption. Apologies if my post got you down, weirdly I'm actually not that low, just resigned to facing another disappointment. 
26th /27th is certainly going to be busy: 
Testing; me, Coolstar and PRGirl 
Scans: Mrs G and 2have
2Have, I do hope this is good for you this time, you've been so determined and been through so much you deserve this. 
Mrs G you give me hope, I keep thinking of the post the day before you got your BFP when you too we're convinced it was a negative, now look at you!! Did you have cramping from ET until after 2 weeks? When did it stop? 
Anyway lots of love to you all! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar no apologizing for rants, that's what we're here for! I'm not sure if it's more healthy to be aware of your emotions and going through the process as stressful as it is or just numb, which is how I've felt for a while. Even now! I just wish you both smooth sailing through all this brown threatening water. Hang on ladies<3


----------



## Mrs G

Coolstar said:


> MrsG , 2 have Fxed for your scan :) . I am really sorry for being a downer. I thought I will not write anything but reading pussycats post I could not stop my rant.

Oh my lovely, you're not being a downer, I completely get it, I always go into self preservation too. Please don't not post, we're all here for you xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat, I had cramps the whole 2ww and beyond, still getting occasional ones now. With this one and dd I had a few really low days right before bfp, was so convinced I was out. 

I know it is so so hard to do when you're waiting but just know I'm keeping the faith for you all xxx


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat , MrsG , 2 have , thank you all !! Dont know what i would have done without you all. Yes Pussycat we still have hope till our beta. I am sorry for your stomach :( . I know it pains so much. Even I am taking anti cogulant injection besides progesterone shot, so basically 2 injections per day. But PIO are the most terrible. Maybe that's why I am so emotional ( I can always blame those terrible meds / injections ). My butt is screaming at me LOL , anyway just few days left. But if they help us getting BFP then why not .I am keeping my fingers Xed for 26 th and 27 th.


----------



## PRGirl

Coolstar I think we are in exactly the same position - I had a BFN yesterday but should test on Wednesday. Trying to stay hopeful but it's really, really difficult. 

We're going out today to try and take our minds off things. 
Whitby is beautiful and windy today so it may just blow away a few negative feelings! 

I hear you about the injections - I have to do two a-day too - and they are starting to really hurt. My bum is black and blue :blush:

Sending you lots of best wishes!


----------



## Pussycat1

PRGirl, sorry to hear you got a negative, however still early to tests so don't lose hope. I'm in Brighton and it's a blustery (but dry) day here to, just been for a walk on the beach with the same idea as you! 
I've realised my posts look like I'm really down, but I'm not. I think I'm a bit like 2have and getting a bit numb to it all. Don't get me wrong I'll be gutted if it's a no. I have no idea what's going on with me, cramping has pretty much stopped all yesterday and today so who knows. I bought a couple of FRER today so we'll see how long I hold out! Last time I just knew it was a negative so tested just to get it over with, however I keep swinging between 'it's def failed' to 'could this be it.' And I'm almost scared to test. 
Do they reckon the PIO is better than the pessaries? I've always had cyclogest and when levels were tested they were good, as the clinic said either or and I've heard from you guys how awful the POI is I opted to stick with pessaries. I don't find the Clexane sore, I'm just black and blue and running out of spots to inject! 
xx


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Pussycat, I hope your walk along the beach did the trick. We had a lovely day in Whitby and I was knackered on the way back. 

Just making dinner now and then it will an early night before back to it tomorrow. 

I know exactly what you mean about seeming to appear down all the time - I feel like that too but it's so difficult to be anything other than up and down during this process. 

Also, I feel the same about definite fail and then possibility. I haven't really struggled with IVF until now and it's the waiting to find out that is just impossible to get your head around. 

When do you test? I'm on Wednesday and won't be testing until then. I realised today that the test I took on Sat only had a 54% chance of detecting anything anyway - which made me feel a bit better.

Still not getting my hopes up but there is a slim chance and I have to cling to that, otherwise what's the point. :shrug:

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Tomorrow is the start of a new week and I have faith it'll be a good week for this thread and all the lovely ladies here. :hugs:
Xx


----------



## Coolstar

PR, those terrible shots . But we don't lose hope till a negative beta, we are all worriers here. After my first failed IVF I thought I will not survive but ultimately I did and moved ahead with idea of donor. I know I will survive this also. But then sometimes there is so much rage inside me. And I feel sad for my DH also. The TWW is the most diff when you get negative POAS, so I am going to wait for my beta. Is this your first Ivf ?
Pussycat, if you respond well with pessaries then no point taking those ugly POI shots. I guarantee you , your butt will hate you for those shots :) . I read some post where ladies wrote that they responded much better with PIO shots then pessaries maybe my Doc thinks I will respond better with injections. 
MrsG, I am keeping my fingers Xed for everyone.


----------



## Pussycat1

Ladies, the 2WW is definetly the hardest thing about this process. As you can see from my signature I've been through this so many times, and that's not counting the times before when we were trying without help. It has got a little easier each time, I think because my expectations of success have reduced each time. I'm such a control freak in my every day life that to face something over which you have absolutely no control is very difficult. However not long now ... xxx


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Coolstar this is our first IVF although we have been through other treatments before. 

I had 3 rounds of clomid, then 3 x ovulation induction and 2 x further treatments to follow. All resulted in negative tests or failed cycles for one reason or another. 

I'm not new to disappointment during this but have everything crossed that IVF will help us to make our dreams come true. 

We've found out during the process that I have more wrong with me than originally thought so that's not great news but still, we have to have hope or we've got nothing. 

I don't feel too bad today just really nervous. It's almost like Wednesday can't come quickly enough but then I'm so scared that we know whatever result is on the day is it! 

Mixed up doesn't even come close :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I couldn't wait till the end of week to book the scan, I'll be going today at 1:30. My boobs have stopped hurting as much and I'm just very worried that this won't be a viable pregnancy considering my crappy egg quality. There were no more scans available in my city so I'm having to drive to the next nearest town 45 min away to get the scan. My nerves are shot. I need to know and at 7 weeks, 4 days I'm sure they'll be able to see a heartbeat if there is one.
If all is well I'll def hit my doc up for another scan in 2-3 weeks before the Nauchal Translucency at 12/13 weeks. I just can't do all this waiting anymore without knowing what's going on. Too much prior disappointment!


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, thinking of you hon and got everything crossed. I completely understand and I too have been going nuts today with the not knowing. I so hope this works for you. xx


----------



## Mrs G

2have, everything crossed for you. No idea what time it is with you but keep us posted hun. 

Pupo ladies, hope you're doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## sienna

Coolstar you&#8217;ve nothing to be sorry for we&#8217;re all here for you, sending you hugs

Prgirl it could be too early to test

2have fingers crossed for your scan


----------



## 2have4kids

/\woopsie, how did that get upside down?
Ok, I guess there is sometimes light at the end of the long dark tunnel. For now anyways!
Dated at 7 weeks 2 days as of today and with a healthy heartbeat of 157:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Oh 2have what a beautiful site that is!!!! Congrats, I know still early days but today you are pregnant and that is amazing :) I am so so happy for you!!

Pussycat and cool star, hang in there girls, I had AF cramping in every BFP cycle so always a great sign as for other signs.. It's still early days so you likely wouldn't be feeling much anyway :)

MrsG best of luck lovely!!


----------



## Coolstar

2have, so happy for you. I am praying for your h&h 9 months.
MrsG, I guess PUPO ladies are fine. We are still hanging in !! Best of luck for your scan.
Crystal, Sienna thanks !!
Pussycat, PR how are you ? Just few days left for us. I have everyone in my prayers.
Wow !! So this is my 1000th post. Never thought I would hang in bnb for long.


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, I am so pleased for you! Such a beautiful image! Were there tears? I know I would have been blubbing! 
I'm doing ok, back to the dull ache cramping most of yesterday and have woken with it this morning. I'm pretty sure DH thinks it's worked, I'm pretty sure it hasn't. the only reason I'm not testing is he has an interview tomorrow to get into university as he plans to go back to study. He doesn't need the disappointment before it so I may test Wed evening after he's had his interview. Of all my cycles this 2WW has been the longest ... Thanks for being there to support. x


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Coolstar, I'm terrified, as in actually shaking worried :nope:

My test is tomorrow morning and throughout the two week wait I've been hoping it would hurry up - now it's here, part of me can't cope.

I'm not sure how I will react if things aren't as we hope. 
Knowing how I felt on Sat when we got a BFN, it just knocked me for six :cry: 

Still, there's nothing we can do to change things, what will be will be. 

How are you doing? 
Holding out? 

I've had cramp like feelings and my bb's are incredibly sore - they usually are before AF so I can't help thinking the estrogen injections have just suppressed her for longer making my symptoms more severe. 

I've also had back ache but again tend to get this during AF. The only unusual symptoms have been slight headaches and tiredness but again I'm guessing this is more likely to be the drugs than anything else :shrug:

Fingers crossed for everyone! :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

PR, I know exactly how you feel :hugs: . The thought of BFN is so scary. I have my beta on Fri, I know if it's meant to happen it will and if not then No. On my part I did everything I could, countless injections and meds...what more can I do ? :nope: . It's my destiny which I have to face.
I hope your cramps are symptoms of BFP. Don't lose hope hun, God only test those who are strongest. I know one day it will happen ( I pray for you its tomm ) till then we have to hang on tight :flower: .



PRGirl said:


> Hi Coolstar, I'm terrified, as in actually shaking worried :nope:
> 
> My test is tomorrow morning and throughout the two week wait I've been hoping it would hurry up - now it's here, part of me can't cope.
> 
> I'm not sure how I will react if things aren't as we hope.
> Knowing how I felt on Sat when we got a BFN, it just knocked me for six :cry:
> 
> Still, there's nothing we can do to change things, what will be will be.
> 
> How are you doing?
> Holding out?
> 
> I've had cramp like feelings and my bb's are incredibly sore - they usually are before AF so I can't help thinking the estrogen injections have just suppressed her for longer making my symptoms more severe.
> 
> I've also had back ache but again tend to get this during AF. The only unusual symptoms have been slight headaches and tiredness but again I'm guessing this is more likely to be the drugs than anything else :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone! :flower:


----------



## Mrs G

2have that is the most amazing picture, I am so thrilled for you!!!!

Pussycat, Coolstar, prgirl, hold on in there ladies. Sending you so many good wishes and baby dust. 

Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

2have, so pleased for you, hope your bean stays nice and snug for you xx

Pupo ladies, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sienna

2 have I&#8217;m so pleased for you :) lovely piccy, keeping my fingers & toes crossed that your little bean keeps growing,


----------



## dmama

2have - Wow! Congrats! Such a great pic! Whoot whoot

All other ladies waiting for betas - I have my fingers and toes crossed! Baby dust going around!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, ladies waiting fx for you:dust:
I can't wait to hear some more unexpected good news!


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, PR Girl, got everything crossed for you ladies today, will be checking in regularly for updates! 
Mrs G can't wait to hear news from your scan!! 
xx


----------



## Mrs G

Stalking for updates..... Got everything crossed for us all this wk xx


----------



## PRGirl

Thanks for all your comments, this forum really has been a blessing during a very difficult and stressful time.

Unfortunately our IVF wasn't successful. 
I found out this morning and as you will imagine am utterly devastated. 

My hubby has been really supportive but doesn't want to go through it again - in fairness it would be his 4th time, as he went through it during his previous marriage too. So it's game over for me. 

And with that, it's with a very heavy and broken heart that I wish you all well and hope that your journey has the positive outcome I know only too well that you all dream of. 

Much love x


----------



## Pussycat1

PRGirl, I am so sorry, be kind to each other over the coming weeks. There's nothing more I can say but be assured I'm thinking of you and completely understand what you're going through. xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

PRGirl I'm gutted for you. You wouldn't consider adoption? I wish you both all the best, no matter what happens find happiness. :hugs::hug:


----------



## Coolstar

Oh PR, what more can I say :( . Reading your post my heart is just broken and I just feel like crying. I just hope that your DH agrees for another round of Ivf. Lots of hugs and be strong Hun !!


----------



## sienna

:hugs:PRGirl Im so sorry, dont give up hope your husband may just need a bit of time and then be up for another try


----------



## Mrs G

Prgirl I am so so sorry. Now is not the time to make decisions, you need to grieve for this cycle and spend time looking after yourselves. I really hope dh comes round to another try. Sending lots of love and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Well ladies, I tested and it's negative &#128549;. Official test date is tomorrow but I used a FRER this evening and I know it's accurate. I'm surprisingly ok, very sad, but ok. If I had a reason for all this to understand I could apply some logic, but I don't. I know I've done everything I could do, sometime life is just a bitch. x


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat you're so right. There is no rhyme or reason to all of this, it's just cruel and unfair and heartbreaking. You are strong and you know it will be ok. Here for whatever you need my lovely. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat that's so upsetting. Sorry you're having to go through this. I still have hope that one day you ladies are surprised like I was last month, just out of the blue. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Minno

Pussycat so sorry to read your post. Life is a bitch at times that's so true. Will you try again? Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat :hug: , be strong Hun . I know what you are going through. You have 2 frosties left. I hope that it works that cycle. I know nothing I can say can make you feel better :hugs:



Pussycat1 said:


> Well ladies, I tested and it's negative &#128549;. Official test date is tomorrow but I used a FRER this evening and I know it's accurate. I'm surprisingly ok, very sad, but ok. If I had a reason for all this to understand I could apply some logic, but I don't. I know I've done everything I could do, sometime life is just a bitch. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar how are you feeling? 1 more day...will you get the results back the same day? Are you going to do a poas or just beta testing? I hope everything is OK with you and you aren't too stressed.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar got everything crossed for you tomorrow! I so hope this works for you. xx


----------



## crystal443

Sorry PC, I hope your BFP is with your frosties :(


----------



## Mrs G

Sending much love to you all. Xx


----------



## sienna

:hugs:I'm so sorry pussycat


----------



## dmama

So sad to hear the news Pussycat - hugs to you!


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat, have you decided when will you go for your FET round. Till then stay strong. Lots of hugs to you.
2 have, I will do beta , no POAS for me. I don't have strength to do it. I already know the result. DH has gone today for some official tour for a long time. So I am all alone to face everything :( . Will update you ladies when I get my beta .


----------



## 2have4kids

We're here for you Coolstar, sometimes I find the ladies here much better to confide in than my DH but I know it's always easier to go into there things with someone holding your hand. I'll be there with you heart n soul<3


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, you are so right. I find I have to try and be strong with DH as he can't stand seeing me so upset, in the past he said he didn't want to have any more treatment because of that, luckily I convinced him otherwise. This time we have frosties then even I have to say enough is enough. each time it feels it's like a bit of me is chipped away, I feel like I'm getting smaller and smaller, and very hardened emotionally. I had my emotional day yesterday (also had an awful day at work for other reasons). I need to look very carefully at why this keeps happening and speak to the doctors about possible reasons. I really wonder if it's down to the transfer, it's never been easy but this time was very difficult. Only then can I think about FET. 
Coolstar, I so hope you're wrong, but I know like me you know your body). 
Mrs G, is your scan today? Looking forward to some lovely news! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G ohh I can't wait to see! Do post:yipee:


----------



## Mrs G

1 bean, perfect size, good heartbeat. :cloud9:
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

MrsG, gorgeous! 
Coolstar, you ok? xx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

2have! you're pg! Congrats!

I think about you guys all the time and wonder how everyone is. I am still reading back to finish getting caught up. Just wanted to pass a quick hello:)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Holly how's twin mommy life treating you? Yes, somehow I got pregnant. I just got back from the doc's office and she had a young patient of hers pass away suddenly from a blood clot in her lung. She had the same issues as myself as it came out in the autopsy. AntiPhospholipid antibodies & Thrombophelia. Scary! So she's recommended me to a hemotogolost. I feel a little better knowing I'll have a specialist tracking that stuff locally. It was nice that Dr. beers clinic finally diagnosed my issues and made drug recommendations to help with implantation & prevent mc but I still feel that I can mc at any given moment. 
Felt crampy this morning and felt like I was bleeding while walking through Costco today. I got home and there was nothing, is my head playing tricks on me? Wish I could just fast forward to the 30 week mark.:shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Mrs G I just flipped back & saw your bub, beautiful!!! So glad everything's on track for you:hugs: we need more successes on this board. 

Coolstar, how are you? Have you heard anything? I hope you're ok my dear


----------



## sienna

lovely pic Mrs G, thanks


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Mrs G your baby looks lovely! What a beautiful keepsake:)

2have for me that feeling of 'could mc any minute' never went away. Right up until the birth! I feel sad about that because I felt like it got in the way of really enjoying my pregnancy. Being so guarded because the other shoe could drop at any given moment. Most of us on here have experienced loss and failure...I wish it was just easier to forget about it when it finally happened.

This is the beginning to your 4 kids!! 3 more to go! Hoping and praying for a safe healthy and happy 9 months:)

Momhood is good:) Still break into tears occasionally while rocking one of them because my heart feels like it is busting at the seams with love. Its all good:)


----------



## Pussycat1

Just found this article re RIF and what could be contributing factors https://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/article/?id=13787 
Grasping at straws? x


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G, so happy for you !! Congrats.
My beta came back negative. At least I am out of the TWW limbo that's the good part. Surprisingly , I am holding out quiet good.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, so sorry, I really hoped at least one of is would get lucky. I'm in the library trying to find some answers, of course there are none .... xxx


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Pussycat :hugs::hugs: . 



Pussycat1 said:


> Coolstar, so sorry, I really hoped at least one of is would get lucky. I'm in the library trying to find some answers, of course there are none .... xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Girls I am so sorry to hear your news. I know there is absolutely nothing I can say except I do know what you are going through and for me once I knew the result, it was strangely ok. I hope you can move forward and have a next step plan to work toward, whatever that may be. Do try and keep believing, as hard as I know it is. Treat yourselves to nice things and remember we are all here for you. 
Much love xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Holly, I know exactly what you mean. I spent the whole 9 months worrying when pg with dd. today is the day I mc last time so a massive day for me to get over. I know it's completely different this time but doesn't stop the worry. I'm gonna have scans ever couple of weeks just cos it gives me something to work towards! 
Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

PR girl, PC and Coolstar so sorry ladies xxx :hug:


----------



## dmama

Coolstar - so sorry to hear the news - big hugs. I used to think IVF was a sure thing; then I thought DE was a sure thing. Now I see that nothing is for sure and it is all a f-ing crapshoot. I think it is a numbers game and a matter of time. I think your time is coming soon. Hugs my friend.


----------



## Pussycat1

Dmama, you are so right! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar I'm so sorry to read your news. Do you have any plans next? Children can come to you via many ways, like my DH said: you. May not have to ruin your body to have them:hugs: 

I know the feeling of numbness and moving on...all to well. I didn'tcry after my failures but it definitely effected my motivation and ability to take care of myself for the next 3-6 months. It was a low lying depression of sorts. I didn't want to work out, couldn't think about doing anything creative. A very basic way of living, work and carry on the next day. I hope you can shake it up and get over the hump without it taking too much from your life.<3


----------



## crystal443

So sorry cool star :(


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks ladies. I totally agree with Dmama, IVF is just sheer luck. Infertility is so tough coz you can't share it with others and those who are fertile will never ever understand you.
I had a talk with my doc. She does not want to do a FET with the remaining 3 embryos. She says since half of our embryo did not survive and the last cycle was BFN the possibility of getting a BFP with those 3 embryos is very less. I have an appointment tomm, let's see.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Coolstar, jeez mother natures a bitch isn't she? I'm surprised that they froze the embryos if they weren't convinced they were top quality. Did you have a day 3 transfer in the end? I'm really interested to hear what your Re says, I'm hoping you get something positive to move forward. 
I'm hoping to hear from the clinic today as my dr should be back from holiday. I'm not sure I'll get any answers as I think I'm just one of those 'unexplained' cases, the worst possible diagnosis for me. I just want to take a pill to make this better.... x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat don't give up, you've been properly diagnosed with NKC's. Intralipids isn't the only treatment for NKC's and you may need something like Crystal in combination ie IVIG, Humira, a stronger dose of prednisone, and/or Intralipids. Making sure you're on the vits proven to help IVF (D especially) success may help too. But again, I feel like with me and DOR, plus 3 different immune issues and you and Coolstar, it's a numbers game, keep trying and trying until you're exhausted financially or emotionally or the doc makes a call:shrug:

Coolstar if you've had quite severe scarring from Endo, implantation can be tricky. Loads of women with endo can get pregnant while lots can't. My gf with endo went onto adopt and eventually had a hysterectomy. She'd had enough pain. It's a terrible condition to struggle with. Do they refresh the tissue before your ivf's? I know less about that then immune issues. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Hope you're all doing ok. 
Pussycat, Coolstar, just wondered if you'd done acupuncture before with ET? I had acu literally right before and after ET with both my bfp cycles. I did have it with a couple of bfn cycles but not so close to transfer, maybe the day before or after. It may be nothing but I just know that feeling of wanting to try anything. 
2have, how are you feeling? Do you have any more scans coming up? 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mrs G, I'm having very few pregnancy symptoms other than chronic hunger pangs due to the hormones. My next scan is Friday and then the Nauchal Translucency scan March 27th. 
How was everyone's weekend? The weather is cold & windy just miserable here right now. Just makes me want to hibernate.


----------



## Mrs G

2have, I'm the same, very little to report. Really hot at night and occasional v slight nausea but that's all. I've got a scan next thurs and midwife next Tuesday. Just ticking off the days! 
Xx


----------



## crystal443

Can't wait to hear about your next scan 2have!! 

It's warm here, evenings are cool and days are warm :thumbup:


----------



## Pussycat1

Ladies good luck with the forthcoming appointments! 
Coolstar, how did your appointment go? 
I've had a reply from the dr at Reprofit which basically said there's no reason they can pinpoint and possibly just bad luck but our frosties are top quality so he's sure I'll get pregnant with them. The only change he suggested was to change from prednisone 5mg to medrol (Metypred) 8mg. I've emailed back with a big list of questions so hopefully his reply will clarify things for me a bit. Not sure what the difference between the two steroids is, 2have any ideas? 
X


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> Ladies good luck with the forthcoming appointments!
> Coolstar, how did your appointment go?
> I've had a reply from the dr at Reprofit which basically said there's no reason they can pinpoint and possibly just bad luck but our frosties are top quality so he's sure I'll get pregnant with them. The only change he suggested was to change from prednisone 5mg to medrol (Metypred) 8mg. I've emailed back with a big list of questions so hopefully his reply will clarify things for me a bit. Not sure what the difference between the two steroids is, 2have any ideas?
> X

I think Crystal would probably be better to answer this but it looks like another form of prednisone to me. Still a very very low dose for someone with NKC's, I'm on 20 mg prednisone for inflammation, I don't even have NKC's. My diet helps with inflammation and the D & B vits that I take have studies showing they take down inflammation too. Crystal I believe was on 25mg and on an anti-inflammatory no sugar/salt diet too. When I looked up Metypred, it has reactions with estrogens, it "weaken(s) the immunosuppressive action methylprednisolone" when you're on estrogens - just good to be aware of that if you do use the prescription/dosing from Reprofit. 
- https://www.leki-informacje.pl/jamnik/img/galeriaplikow/3/metypred_spc.html

I think a prednisone prescription from your immunologist would be much more effective (and you might get an appropriate dose) than your fs. fs is going to give you the minimums to keep your worries satisfied while protecting his own behind. He makes babies, he's not worried about immunology, nor are they specialists in that area. Reprofit did this with me too, put me on the minimums. My immunologist finally pulled out the big guns once I had my diagnosis:haha: 

Are you able to get IVIg in your area too? I really hope an FET works, hopefully there aren't many more costs other than immune treatments with your next round.


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, I don't have an immunologist nor can I afford one. I can't get a prescription for IVIG as I don't have a private dr in the UK (only NHS and they won't prescribe) , and I doubt I can afford that even if I could get it . The UK system is very different and insurance rarely covers fertility, and definitely not when your 44. I'm close to admitting defeat I have neither the time money or energy for this anymore. AF arrived today so I'm feeling particularly crap. x


----------



## 2have4kids

PC, I'm sorry you're feeling crap and have little support. I've got some really wide eyed star gazed looks from my doctors in Canada but thankfully I could probably ask for whatever dose I want and they'd set me up. I'm sorry you're hitting road blocks with yours. 
Hey you Brits did just pass a bill that allows for 3 way fertilization using mitochondria or some sort of RNA something missing from the egg. That's a step in the right direction and ahead of any other country. Even if you did have the dosh for all that stuff (IVIG/humira etc), when I did it, it STILL didn't work. Just hang onto your frosties and see what happens. We all have f&tx for you!


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat, massive hugs. It's complete shit hun and I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I don't know anything about nkc I'm afraid, but like 2have I'm on 25 prednisone
and have never had any testing. The system in this country is so unfair and so sporadic. I can understand the feeling of having had enough. I used to wonder if I could fight it anymore. You are strong hun and we are all here for you. 

Coolstar, how are you? 

Hi to everyone. 
Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Last Friday I asked my doc about chromosomal testing and she shrugged saying that if the nauchal translucency scan comes back in high ratio of having Down's Syndrome or 3 other similar defects we'd talk about it after May when I return from my vacation:dohh: so I did a little digging and there's a Pegasus study being done in my city. So they accepted me as a candidate today, will administer the test at exactly 10 weeks (a vial of blood) and know if my baby has anything wrong one week later. Normally women pay $900 here for this test. The usuall process is to find a place that will send bloodwork to the USA when the nauchal translucency scan comes back with high chances of Down's Syndrome. The blood test avoids an invasive amniocentesis or chorionic villus sampling. Both pose risks to fetus.
I feel so relieved, just to not have that stress of more $$ for more tests. We were going to have the results from the nauchal test right before we leave with a potential of stress over unclear results (imagine 1 in 10 for Down's Syndrome possibility??) hanging over our heads. 

When things are crappy, they really are terrible and when things work out, sometimes ithe ouch just keeps going:wacko:


----------



## Coolstar

2have, I am keeping my fingers Xed for you.
PC, just hang in there girl. You are very strong and you really inspire me. Even I was on 10 prednisone. I hope your next FET cycle works. When are you planning to go for your next FET ?
MrsG, Fxed for your scan. You were on prednisone after ET ?
About me, my doc doesn't want me to go for FET with our frozen embryos. Instead she wants us to use frozen donor egg.My AF has started today and she wants me to start BCP, have AF and then do a FET around mid April. We have decided to go ahead , for me I don't care much who's egg is it if I get a BFP with my DH's sperm. Ladies, do keep me in your prayers, I think my next FET would be our last try.


----------



## dmama

Coolstar said:


> 2have, I am keeping my fingers Xed for you.
> PC, just hang in there girl. You are very strong and you really inspire me. Even I was on 10 prednisone. I hope your next FET cycle works. When are you planning to go for your next FET ?
> MrsG, Fxed for your scan. You were on prednisone after ET ?
> About me, my doc doesn't want me to go for FET with our frozen embryos. Instead she wants us to use frozen donor egg.My AF has started today and she wants me to start BCP, have AF and then do a FET around mid April. We have decided to go ahead , for me I don't care much who's egg is it if I get a BFP with my DH's sperm. Ladies, do keep me in your prayers, I think my next FET would be our last try.

Coolstar - so great to hear you have a plan! I used frozen eggs and had success the first time. It is a good plan if your RE herself doesn't think that the embryos you have are viable. Hope this helps!


----------



## dmama

Pussycat1 said:


> 2have, I don't have an immunologist nor can I afford one. I can't get a prescription for IVIG as I don't have a private dr in the UK (only NHS and they won't prescribe) , and I doubt I can afford that even if I could get it . The UK system is very different and insurance rarely covers fertility, and definitely not when your 44. I'm close to admitting defeat I have neither the time money or energy for this anymore. AF arrived today so I'm feeling particularly crap. x

Pussycat - Hugs to you. Hope that a doc can help you get on top of the immune stuff if that is what might be interfering with implantation.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar hoping a change of plan works!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Coolstar, strange they froze your embies bit now won't use them. Do glad you have a plan tho. I've been on predisolone since ec so 5 days before ET and will be on it in reducing doses til 10 weeks. 
Pussycat hope you've had an ok day hun. 
Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Those of you on Prednisone, do you find that it makes you feel winded? I do cardio everyday and find that I'm sweating profusely and can't seem to catch my breath now, it's annoying. I'm on it till 25 weeks out. Can't wait to get off the stuff. I was taking 2 in the morning and 2 in late afternoon(20mg) but the doctor said it's got a long half life and I can take all 4 in the morning and then it'll be less likely to affect my sleep. It's working thankfully.

PC & coolstar how are you doing? 
How about everyone else?


----------



## Mrs G

2have, I'm on 25mg once a day and have been having night sweats. Not noticed breathlessness but feel really hot and dehydrated. Being on so many drugs it's hard to pin down what is down to which one!! 
X


----------



## sienna

2 have getting the tests for free is good, fingers crossed your tests come back ok
Coolstar I&#8217;m glad to hear you have a plan, has your doc said why they don&#8217;t want you to use your frozen embryos 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Coolstar

Sienna, my doc said that since out of the 10 eggs fertilised 5 did not survive and the quality of the 5 that survived is ok but not that good so she does not want to go ahead with that set of embryo's.
PC, how are you ?
My AF has started and it's back with vengeance . It's cramping and very heavy :( .


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Last Friday I asked my doc about chromosomal testing and she shrugged saying that if the nauchal translucency scan comes back in high ratio of having Down's Syndrome or 3 other similar defects we'd talk about it after May when I return from my vacation:dohh: so I did a little digging and there's a Pegasus study being done in my city. So they accepted me as a candidate today, will administer the test at exactly 10 weeks (a vial of blood) and know if my baby has anything wrong one week later. Normally women pay $900 here for this test. The usuall process is to find a place that will send bloodwork to the USA when the nauchal translucency scan comes back with high chances of Down's Syndrome. The blood test avoids an invasive amniocentesis or chorionic villus sampling. Both pose risks to fetus.
> I feel so relieved, just to not have that stress of more $$ for more tests. We were going to have the results from the nauchal test right before we leave with a potential of stress over unclear results (imagine 1 in 10 for Down's Syndrome possibility??) hanging over our heads.
> 
> When things are crappy, they really are terrible and when things work out, sometimes ithe ouch just keeps going:wacko:

May I jump in on this thread? I'm very curious on this test 2have! I'm keeping my best thoughts for you! Please let me know!

Hugs to you and all, hope to join and be bump buddies soon ;-)


----------



## crystal443

2have that is great news about the testing &#65533;&#65533; will be keeping fingers crossed for you as always. As for the sweats and heart racing... Yep I always get that on steroids and get winded quicker. Just take things a bit easy if your getting side effects :)

Pussycat, immune treatment is very expensive &#65533;&#65533;

Liz, hi lovely lady &#65533;&#65533;

Hi everyone :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi llbean, how are you & welcome. The study info is here: https://www.albertahealthservices.ca/10404.asp and more about the company & test: https://pegasus-pegase.ca
They've had lots of options for women in the US & Europe and most women with high ratios in Canada who want to know more end up paying big bucks to US labs for help with diagnosis. My doc was happy to wait till I was 5 months pregnant to find out more, this doesn't allow me any options if there's a serious problem with baby.
Anyway, Canada may get a few more options for women, we're so far back in the dark ages I told my doc the other day we should all be running around with groin covers & bam bam sticks (ode to The Flintstones) from cave to cave! :Nope:


----------



## LLbean

Lol that was a funny visual. Here the test I believe they do is Harmony 21? Is that like it?


----------



## LLbean

https://www.ariosadx.com/expecting-parents/

That one


----------



## dmama

LLbean said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Last Friday I asked my doc about chromosomal testing and she shrugged saying that if the nauchal translucency scan comes back in high ratio of having Down's Syndrome or 3 other similar defects we'd talk about it after May when I return from my vacation:dohh: so I did a little digging and there's a Pegasus study being done in my city. So they accepted me as a candidate today, will administer the test at exactly 10 weeks (a vial of blood) and know if my baby has anything wrong one week later. Normally women pay $900 here for this test. The usuall process is to find a place that will send bloodwork to the USA when the nauchal translucency scan comes back with high chances of Down's Syndrome. The blood test avoids an invasive amniocentesis or chorionic villus sampling. Both pose risks to fetus.
> I feel so relieved, just to not have that stress of more $$ for more tests. We were going to have the results from the nauchal test right before we leave with a potential of stress over unclear results (imagine 1 in 10 for Down's Syndrome possibility??) hanging over our heads.
> 
> When things are crappy, they really are terrible and when things work out, sometimes ithe ouch just keeps going:wacko:
> 
> May I jump in on this thread? I'm very curious on this test 2have! I'm keeping my best thoughts for you! Please let me know!
> 
> Hugs to you and all, hope to join and be bump buddies soon ;-)Click to expand...

LLbean - if you are in US, you can ask your doc about the cell-free testing. Some are not good with donor eggs though. I believe the MaterniT21 test is compatible with donor eggs. I read that the Panorama test is not although some docs are saying that it is. You can go to the company websites for these to read on what they are supposed to do. The tests are expensive, but if you are above a certain age, I think insurance is supposed to cover it as it is less expensive than the invasive procedures. I don't think they routinely offer it to younger women. Good luck!


----------



## crystal443

We are offered Materna21 and Harmony at all ages here in Australia, the cost is $550. We didn't bother because the Nuchal tests all came back normal :thumbup:

Jeeze 2have we have to send bloods by courier from Australia and your next door to the US and it costs so much more for you... That's crazy


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, back from my scan. Baby is measuring 2 days growth + over the 7 week scan. All that healthy food & exercise must be helping! Along with the blood thinners:wacko:
We've made it past the unlucky 8th week:dance:


----------



## crystal443

Yay!!!!! Congrats :) that is amazing xx


----------



## sienna

congratulations 2have :)


----------



## Garnet

Congrats again 2have! Lots fingers and toes crossed for sweet baby !


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, fantastic news. xx


----------



## Coolstar

Congrats 2have !!


----------



## dmama

crystal443 said:


> We are offered Materna21 and Harmony at all ages here in Australia, the cost is $550. We didn't bother because the Nuchal tests all came back normal :thumbup:
> 
> Jeeze 2have we have to send bloods by courier from Australia and your next door to the US and it costs so much more for you... That's crazy

Yes, I think if you ask for it, you can have it at any age here too, but research shows that there is an increase in false positives with younger women, so they discourage it and insurance may not pay unless there is a history of problems, or an ultrasound points to a problem. But I think docs have a way of billing that may get around that if they are savvy. However, as with a lot of things, if you are willing to pay for it, you can most certainly get whatever you want. :)


----------



## dmama

Congrats 2Have! Great news!


----------



## Mrs G

Great news 2have! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi. Hope everyone's had a good weekend. Been lovely weather here, spring may be on the way! 

Coolstar, Pussycat, hope you're doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## SKP

Hey Everyone! Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing good.

Awesome news 2have Congrats :)

A little update for me is that on the 10th of March my husband I are travelling 8 hours to our clinic to begin our IVF.

On the 11th is my ultrasound, and the 12th, hubby does his part. Im nervous because last time I was up all night wondering if and how many eggs survived. Now I have to do tat again, and for my ultrasound to be perfect.

No side effects from meds, I never really did, except the nasty antibiotics and the medrol pills. But it has to be done.

Cross fingers that this time will work, we are putting in 2 eggs this time.


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP 2 is a really great idea with frostie eggs, wishing you :dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, what dose of Medrol were you on and what side effects did you have? Great news that your progressing! 
Sorry I've been MIA, so much going on in my life, will do a proper update soon. x


----------



## SKP

I start Medrol on the 11th, I take 4 once a day for 4 days.

The only side effects is that its a nasty taste. As soon as it hits your tongue! I pop all 4 in quick and gulp milk. That the only way to avoid the taste.

And the antibiotic is strong so it makes me throw up. So I know now I can take it with a bit of milk. And it stops me from being sick. You just don't drink too much because calcium lessens the strength of the pills.

Thanks 2have :)


----------



## Mrs G

Lots of luck for the start of your new journey today Skp. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## Coolstar

All the best SKP.


----------



## sienna

Good luck SKP with your cycle


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi everyone,
Feels like a while since I posted properly.
2have, great to hear that all is going well, so happy for you! 
Crystal, I hope you're feeling better, it can't be long now! 
SKP, best of luck! 
Coolstar, I've got everything crossed for your FET in April. Are you getting frozen eggs then fertilising with DHs swimmers or frozen embryos? If eggs, can they be refrozen after fertilisation if you have extras? I'm with you every step of the way and wishing so much luck for you. 
Mrs G, when's your next scan? How you feeling? 
AFM, the past couple of weeks have been tough. AF hit with a vengeance, crampy, heavy and longer than usual. Work has been hell and a close family member is very ill, a lot to deal with on top of the disappointment of another failed cycle. However, I've been working things out and I now have a plan. I have 2 fantastic quality frozen hatchling Blasts and they're my last chance. So, I plan to have endometrial scratch in April (I'll go to Reprofit for that), then on my next cycle I'll have 2 frozen embryos transferred (assuming they survive). I still have to work out the logistics of getting Intralipds, apparently Reprofit won't give me a prescription unless they actually administer the drug so I need to work that out, worst case scenario I need to make one extra trip to Brno. On the plus side I have convinced Reprofit to give me 25mg Prednisolone, mrs G do you take them all in one go or spread through the day? I'll probably also take Gestone rather than cyclogest as apparently it can give better results on medicated DE cycles. Guess I'm going to have a bruised and sore bum! Still considering this as it's do much more expensive and much more painful. Any thoughts on this ladies? xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, good that you have a plan now. Even for me AF was back with vengeance :( . Also two of my relatives expired, saying that life still moves on. I guess your ET will be sometime in May. Why do you want to increase Prednisolone dose ? Just wanted to know since I was on Prednisolone 10mg. Gestone is painful but if that helps in getting BFP then why not. Even I have read many posts where ladies swear by Gestone.From my experience I would advise you to use a heated pad, it reduces the pain. Also why are you going for endo scratch ? I am keeping my fingers Xed for you Hun. I would be using donor egg with DH swimmers. I have already started BCP.
MrsG, 2have, Dmama,how you ladies doing ?
SKP , hope your transfer went well.
Sienna, I am sorry I have lost track, are you going for IVF soon ?


----------



## Mrs G

Coolstar, Pussycat great to hear from you. It's good you have a plan, I found I felt back in control if I was planning a cycle. Got everything crossed for you both. I'm on 25mg predisolone once a day at the mo. It reduces from 10w and stops about 11w. 

I'm ok. Scan tomorrow, reduced cyclogest and progynova this week so a bit nervous. Plus read too many loss stories in first tri yesterday and freaked myself out cos I've got so few symptoms. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies! 
Mrs G, totally agree about the control thing, even if I am kidding myself on! Thanks for the info on prednisone, so all 25mg once a day. Good luck with the scan! The worrying never ends! 
Coolstar, I tested positive for raised NK cells and treatment is usually Ibtralipids and steroids, however Reprofit are not experts in this area and had me on 5mg when it seems that most clinics give 10-25mg. Also endo scratch the month before is thought to improve implantation rates and as I've had great quality embryos put back with no luck I'll try anything! Yes ET will probably be towards the end of May, I've decided to go with my natural cycle and avoid BCP as the last lot I had really didn't make me happy. So dates are a little vague but I have at least 2 weeks from day 1 of my cycle to sort out flights etc. You'll be a month ahead of me I guess? Hopefully you'll have good news to boost me in! x


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat, have you ever used embryo glue? I've not had it but was reading a leaflet on it when i was in last time. I know I got to the point where I didn't want to just repeat what we did last time and was up for trying anything! 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC it sounds like a good plan, we need a few more successes on this board this year! I'm happy that Reprofit is stepping up the prednisone and maybe a scratch will help you? I don't think either Serum or Reprofit will use embryo glue as the stats with is were more negative than without. Serum used it for 3 years when it first came out and both the doctor and coordinator were quite pessimistic towards it. FX for all the ladies cycling in the next few months, let us know how things go skp, coolstar, PC and sienna? Who did I miss?


----------



## Pussycat1

I asked the Agora about this when I was being treated there as I'd heard about it from Zlin clinic in Prague, however The Agora were very negative about it saying it was pretty much a waste of money. There were a lot of negative things about the Agora, however they definitely knew all the academic research so I trust them on this. As 2have said, I don't think Reprofit offer this. The other thing I forgot to mention about my next cycle is I will probably have a mild anaesthesia (like egg collection) for Embryo transfer in the hope that it's a bit easier. I do think that tricky transfers could have been a contributory factor to all my failed cycles.


Mrs G said:


> Pussycat, have you ever used embryo glue? I've not had it but was reading a leaflet on it when i was in last time. I know I got to the point where I didn't want to just repeat what we did last time and was up for trying anything!
> Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow PC, don't you love Reprofit? They're totally taking care of you and trying to cover all bases from it sounds. I really hope this next round give you that BFP!


----------



## crystal443

Pussycat so glad your steroids will be increased because 5mgs is not enough to fully suppress. I was on 25mgs and while I had chipmunk cheeks for while it's totally worth it. I was weened off for 20 weeks :) 

Actually my fellow Reprofitors :) they do offer embryo glue, buuuut they tell you upfront there's no hard evidence it actually works...

Good luck to all the ladies that are getting ready to cycle


----------



## SKP

Ultrasound good to go. Hubby did his part today. Now waiting for the call tomorrow to see what survived and fertilized :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Mrs G

Everything crossed for you Skp. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I wonder if I could join you? I don't know that I'll definitely need to use donor eggs yet, but I've got very low AMH and my first ivf has failed, I only ended up with 1 embie. Donor eggs have already been mentioned to me many times by drs since I was diagnosed and although I plan to try another clinic/protocol first, I know it's a very real possibility that this might be the only way for me to have another baby and I do want a bigger family. 

I guess I am just interested in advice, and hearing stories and getting to know others going down the same route. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi mrs w. Welcome! 
I see you're in Sussex? We used Wessex fertility in southampton, which isn't too far from you. I can't recommend them enough, they have been amazing. 

Hope everyone's ok. Happy weekend! 
Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Mrs G! I used complete fertility in Southampton but someone else recommended Wessex recently. I've been meaning to get in touch as I've seen your journal and my hubby and I are used to live in bournemouth and are looking for a house now so we can move back xx


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs W, Small world!! We used complete for a few cycles but when it was decided my eggs were no good we moved to wessex. Complete don't have a donor program which is weird as they are literally 2 miles apart! Wessex are so lovely, would def recommend them. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you, I will have a look at Wessex. Am also considering lister in London as they specialise in low amh xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Welcome Mrs W! We're building up a bit of a south coast group here, I'm in Hove! 
SKP, hope you got good news today. x


----------



## Coolstar

Fxed for you SKP.
MrsW, welcome to the thread.
MrsG, PC happy weekend :) .


----------



## Pussycat1

What news SKP? I hope all went well. x


----------



## Mrs G

Hope everyone's ok. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

How are you feeling mrs g? 

As for me, I have an appointment at another clinic Thursday and follow up at my clinic Friday.

Has anyone here used a known or relative egg donor? Just out of interest x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs W, best of luck with everything. We tried to get an altruistic donor in Canada as that's the only way you can do donor eggs here and she declined. She'd never had kids and had too many fears.
Then we went straight to Reprofit in Czech Republic because they have one of the most extensive donor bases and could match my profile very well. Their prices and wait times are less than half of either frozen eggs imported into Canada or a fresh cycle in the states. Their stats are also excellent.

How's everyone doing? Did everyone have a relaxing weekend?

I had my chromosomal testing yesterday, will find out at the nauchal translucency scan next week on the 27th about the results. FX for healthy baby. Trying to muddle through renos, rental turnover, busy work, crazy lots of medical appointments, and was cat sitting last week. Can't wait for holidays!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
2have, glad to hear you're busy. How many weeks are you now? I'm finding its really dragging!!

MrsW. I'm good ta, 9 wks and ticking off every day!! Which clinic are you going to, if you don't mumsnet asking? Are you having a follow up with complete? I never considered a relative, for me the anonymity and distance between me and the donor was really important. As much as I will never forget the amaxing gift she gave us, this is my baby now and I didn't think I would feel that with a known donor. I know I've posted about it before but have you heard of epigenetics? It's really interesting and has given me lots of positivity during this process. 

Pussycat, Skp, Coolstar how are you lovely ladies? 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G you need a ticker! I'm nearly 11 weeks now. I'm going to start weaning off progesterone at the end of next week. 
It is really dragging but I think once we're off on holidays time will go fast (because we'll be having fun lol). Isn't that Murphy's law?
It's so quiet on this board now. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Mrs G

2have, I know, I need to get organised! I've started reducing cyclogest, predisolone and progynova. Will have stopped all drugs by next week so a bit nervous. Have got a scan tues next week then 12 wk scan just after easter. Got 3 wks left of school til the holidays and yeah think time will go quicker then!! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well congrats 2have, did your first donor cycle result in this bfp? I hadn't considered abroad but have heard it mentioned on other threads. I'm in the uk and I've no idea what to expect in terms of how many options match wise clinics here would offer.

Mrs g, first tri does drag doesn't it, nearly there now! I'm going to the lister as the specialise in low amh. Still hoping for a chance with my eggs but starting to get used to the idea that it might not happen. I've not heard of epigenetics, what is it? 

I guess I'm torn about known donor. I partly want the distance and worry they will look at the baby and wonder if it looks like them etc (and so would I) but then again, my sister has the same mum and dad so same gene pool, theoretically her eggs are very similar to mine anyway. I guess counselling helps address all this. 

Thanks for the advice ladies, wonderful to chat to girls who have been through the process successfully xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mrs W, we got pregnant naturally while we were gearing up for our 7th IVF. I was waiting for my cycle to come to start the BCP when it didn't - I really thought I was broken! We've done 3 donor egg cycles. When I miscarried both embryos from the 1st one in 2013, I immediately got tested for immune issues. If you have stroke, Chrones disease, or arthritis in your family you're at high risk of having immune problems. I likely both fail to implant during my IVF's because of clotting issues and so far I think the Thrombophelia and Antiphospholipid Antibodies have caused 2 mc and potentially 1 chemical. There are so many women who likely have immune problems holding them back in the ltttc section but when I mention if they've been tested there's usually no response, people just don't want to talk or treat immune issues. SO, we're pregnant and in the know, so I'm on blood thinners up to the eyeballs. My doc said if I"m ever in an accident I'd bleed to death in a matter of seconds, I haven't ever been in an accident and don't intend on being in one either:haha: 

I was offered by my sister who's 2 years younger than myself to have her donate her eggs to me and I declined. At $12, a crack the fertility clinic in Calgary would gladly take my money and issue their apologies when it didn't work out. I find their statistics questionable in their frozen donor egg successes as well. They were dismissive of my immune issues and claimed that they'd tested me for clotting issues. Their results were negative! As much as it was a super loving and generous offer from my sister, she's 99% likely to have the same issues as myself (and my mom did). But if you think it'd work with your known donor then make your decision based on good communication, counselling and planning - never ever on fear. Fear undermines good common sense in every way (which is why it works so well for politicians to pass underhanded agendas:rofl:).


----------



## Mrs G

Epigenetics is to do with how the mother carrying the child can influence much about the babies make up even if it is a donor egg. Don't know anything about the lister but I hope they can help. Keep us posted how your app goes xx


----------



## SKP

Today is Day 1 After transfer :)

My experience was great! Even better than the other times. They transferred 2 perfect condition day 5 blasts. One was advanced hatched, and one was a complete blastists.

My testing day is March 30th, the day after my birthday.

My crinone meds are going really well, a lot cleaner to do than I thought. I had 3 pills left of antibiotics, I had to stop the ay before because in the morning it made my really throw up and it was embarrassing, I was at a restaurant for breakfast.

So I felt since I had 4 days worth of it before I was good to go. Its just taken as a precaution, at least my hubby had no problems :)

Also my lining numbers was better than last time, I was a 7, this time an 8.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, glad to see you all on here, was beginning to wonder where everyone had gone! 
2have/ MrsG, glad all is going well even if time is dragging. Seems like the waiting is never over! 
Mrs W, I doubt I could deal with knowing my donor, I think I'd always be reminded every time I saw them, however that's just me and everyone is different. Personally anonymity is important for me. My first DE cycle was sharing eggs via the agora clinic in Hove. Many if their nurses and Drs came from the Lister and they used to have close links with the lister, however all references seem to have been removed from their website, so perhaps not anymore. I'm now being treated at Reprofit, one failed cycle but have two frosties which we'll have transferred in late May. I was very hesitant to use an overseas clinic but they are do professional and half the price if UK clinics which we simply couldn't afford anymore. I really wish if gone to them sooner. Good luck with whatever you decide, you'll get loads of support and help here! 
Coolstar, how are you? What stage are you at now? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP how many frosties did you get from your 6 frozen eggs? It'd be a nice birthday gift to get a bfp!

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, I hope they don't send me packing to an OB because I'm on blood thinners! The midwives here have rights to the hospital birthing pools, OB's use hospital beds :nope:


----------



## LLbean

2have...you have to wait until the 27th? blah I would hope it was faster...oh well I'm just impatient hehehe

SKP congrats on transfer! Fxd you get awesome news the day after your birthday!


----------



## SKP

I forgot to mention :)

All 6 fertilized, and 2 were implanted

Any tips on to help implant?

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 2have4kids

Well that's good news. No tips here, just enjoy yourself and try not to stress.


----------



## SKP

Thanks 2have :)

How are things with you?


----------



## LLbean

Supposedly eating walnuts help...no clue


----------



## dmama

2have and MrsG - after you are out of the first trimester, things pick up quickly...I am already almost 20 weeks and do not know how I got here! LOL!!!! I am more than halfway, as I will have a C-section at least by 39 weeks. Are you ladies feeling well, or having the first trimester blues?

Welcome new ladies!!!! Good luck with your cycles....

Hope everyone is well!!!! I am a bit busy with work and also doing a household move, so will probably be a bit occupied next few weeks...will check in as can ladies!!!! Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, that's great news! Sounds like you got amazing quality eggs. Fingers crossed those frosties are only needed for siblings! x


----------



## SKP

Correction: I received a call today about my left over eggs. Only 1 survived to be a frosty. The other 3 never made it past day 3 :(


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, one frostie is better than none and you have two amazing embryos on board. x


----------



## SKP

yeah :)

Im happy but i took it hard today at first.


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP for what they're charging I'd be really upset too. Sorry to hear the news. Hopefully their latest claims of success rates with frozen eggs make up for the lack of frosties.


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, congrats for being PUPO.
PC, how R u ?
MrsG, 2have, hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar, how are you lady? Did you have a good weekend? 

I'm worried for Friday's scan. Please excuse the long post...I'm just a little frantic right now:wacko: I didn't get to have a scan last week and we NEVER ever make it this far with my pregnancies. It's a big, big day on Friday as we also get the chromosomal results to see if baby is healthy. I'm just going to let the nurse know that once we establish that the baby still has a heartbeat we can talk about the tests and anything else they wish to talk about but just get me scanned asap to let me know if this baby is still alive. 

I feel skinny, haven't gained a pound (not that a woman should in the first tri) but having no symptoms is totally disconcerting. I would rather have severe ms or anything just to know that baby is still alive. I also can't find the hb on our fetal monitor:nope: My doc has been great sending me for scans from week 7,8 and 10 but week 11 is passing and I need reassurance! 

I'm going forward as if baby is alive. We got some renos done and set up the crib and baby's room this weekend. A distraction perhaps? I wanted to get the bedding colours out so that I can take a snapshot and go fabric hunting in Europe for different patterns to make slide out boxes for the room for those ikea storage units.


I don't know how I'm going to focus on work this week, and there's so much to do before we go for our European holiday on Sunday. And what if I find out that the baby is dead on Friday? UUGH, I wish this were easier.:cry:


----------



## LLbean

2have I completely understand your worries yet I believe your baby will be fine. Hang in there and keep us posted


----------



## Mrs G

Skp congrats on being pupo!!

2have, I completely understand your worry Hun but please try to think positively. The way I look at it is, I've passed the times before where this has gone wrong, as have you. Do try and believe, I know how hard it is but I do think the bubs pick up on our emotions and I am a believer in positive thought. Please keep is posted and I hope your week goes quickly. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Pussycat, coolstar, how are you? 

I had 10w scan today. Bean measuring perfectly and good hb. Got normal hospital 12w scan on 7th. Little nervous as I've stopped progynova and cyclogest, predisolone is decreasing and will stop next wknd. Gotta have faith this little one is strong. 
Xx


----------



## SKP

2have: I hope all goes well. Forgive me if I'm wrong, I don't know much about pregnancy; isn't it normal not to have any symptoms or even the odd one?

Mrs G: Thats great baby is doing well :)

Day 6 Post transfer: Nothing yet. I don't feel any symptoms, and the meds is going well for me, especially the crinone, my most expensive meds. I wish they do a scan half way to see if anything is happening lol.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies
2have, sending you hugs. I know there's no point in saying try not to worry, but you've done everything you can, eating healthy the right meds etc so believe that this is your time. Post as many long messages as you need to we're all listening and thinking of you. You know that SKP is right some ladies have no symptoms, some have loads so that's nothing to go by. 
Mrs G, yeah! I'm so pleased for you! 
SKP, will you wait for test day or test early (when is your test day?).
Coolstar, have you stopped BCP and started meds yet? When in April is your transfer? 
AFM not much happening, expected to ovulate over the past few days at the latest but OPK all come up negative, I guess all the drugs and three months of BCP prior to that mess with my system and the small fact that I'm 44 .... I got a copy of Dr Beers book (Is your body baby friendly) and have started reading it, there are just so many 'that's me' moments as I read it! As soon as I get my next period I can schedule in my endo scratch and know that I'm on my way again. I'm realistic though and had a really good chat with a friend at the weekend about the adoption agency they used (they have a beautiful little boy). I'm slowly feeling better and more like myself and since reading more about prednisone I've realised a lot of what I've been feeling could be down to just stopping taking it (even though it was a low dose), they never told me to wean myself off it. Onwards and upwards .... xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks my dear friends for the reassurance. 
Mrs G congrats on smooth sailing! passing some major milestones always feels great to me. 
SKP, I'd much rather have terrible hyperemesis gravidarum than nothing at all. With a history of mmc and mc, my brain can't stop doing the spins.
PC, I'm glad you're enjoying the Dr Beers book, I went through every webpage with every immune problem backwards and forwards and really thing they are on the ball when it comes to diagnosing and treating immune issues. Except for neupogen, they refused to issue this to me and I was a bit peeved about it but I don't have NKC's and maybe should focus more on clotting issues anyway:shrug:

Well I got my scan bumped up to tomorrow:happydance: 2:45pm MST and not a minute later. Will email the gal doing my chromosomal testing now to see when she can get me the results for that seeing that I won't be in to get them on Friday.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

That's great news 2have, not long to wait now. Keep us posted, am feeling it will all be good news. Xx


----------



## SKP

I do agree, its nice to have some sort of symptom.

My test day is March 30th, I do not want to test until the 14th day. I did early tests on my previous ones and I felt like this time I want to wait until the end, just in case I did have false negatives or positives.

I don't know if I'm having symptoms or not, just a bit of cramping, like Im going to start.


----------



## Coolstar

2have, don't read into your symptoms much. You have been through so much, have faith it will work this time. We are all here for you, so you can write as much as you want hun.
SKP, MrsG did not have any symptoms and got BFP. I know it's difficult and we try to symptom spot so much, the TWW is terrible and most difficult. I totally agree if they had a scan halfway to know the results. But till then hang in tight.
MrsG, congrats for the scan.
PC, will you have endo scratch immediately after AF ? About ov , whole of the last year I did not ovulate after my failed Ivf and depo injections. So I guess it's nothing to do with age just the side effects of meds/inj.
AFM, we had 3 eggs fertilised with my DH's swimmer. Yest I had a quarrel with my DH for no fault of his, the pills are just making me crazy. Glad just one dose of bCP left.


----------



## dmama

2have - all I can say is try to stay positive, although I know that doesn't help. very good that you got the scan moved up so you can ease your mind sooner...I hope you will be able to get the chromosomal report too. hugs and fingers crossed for good news

PC - sorry OPK is being wonky...hope things get on track and that the endo scratch will really help with getting you to BFP!

Coolstar - congrats on the 3 eggs...yes, I hated being on BCP mostly because they usually use the monophasic type and it is so unnatural...I get very moody and b*tchy on those...poor DH - he will get over it!!! This ride is a bit rougher on us ladies, so he can take it! :)


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, glad you got your scan moved. Will be thinking of you, keep us posted. 
SKP, I think the 2ww is the worst bit, but you're more than halfway to test date! I'm not an early tester either, always wanted to keep that hope going. 
Coolstar, I'm confused! How come you have three fertilised eggs already and you're only just stopping BCP? BCP really made me feel down so decided to go natural this time! The lack of OV has never happened before in previous failed cycles (and there's been a few), which is why I think it's also age related, but then I was also on steroids and took the depot which I never had before, who knows! Endo scratch will be c day 21 of cycle so when AF starts I can book flights etc as I need to go to Reprofit for it (still cheaper than here!). 
Dmama, how's things with you? xx


----------



## LLbean

2have sending good vibes your way today. Hope you get the other report as well...keep us posted!


----------



## 2have4kids

Soooo many women get depressed and lethargic and gain weight on the bcp, I've thought it's pure evil for a long time lol. Ever since in my 20's my 2 pilot gf's told me they can't do the bcp because it makes them depressed and they can't take antidepressants while doing that job, they both got no-hormone IUD's instead I was then keenly aware of the effects it had on me. My one bout with depression happened to be while I tried out depoprovera, a 3 month bcp injection. Totally did a number on me so PC, it doesn't surprise me that even after 1 month your feeling blue. Lemonbalm is a natural antioxident that is known to fight depression and prevent cancer. I keep it in the closet for after my rounds of bcp before IVF. 

Well just a few more hours and well know if this bean has survived the wrath of my body. I'm just so relieved to be finding out today rather than Friday, already feel better!


----------



## smurfy

best of luck will be thinking about you x


----------



## Pussycat1

Good luck 2have xx


----------



## LLbean

Any news yet?


----------



## 2have4kids

Baby is all good! More to come..


----------



## LLbean

Yes!!! I knew it! Congratulations!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, all worries and anxieties are put to rest now at least until the next scan:dohh: I think we might be ok now with the Lovenox working its wonders, this baby might just make it! I can't thank you enough for all your support:flower:

The nurse was super nice, she pointed out the hands, feet, nose & jaw bone (you can see them in particular in this photo), the tiny stomach, the black line along the spinal column that they measure for Down's Syndrome, the line being above 3mm is at risk, ours was much lower than 3mm. Baby was hiccupping and jumping at first and then started swimming with arms, was funny-these small things were so thrilling for us. He/she measured around 6cm which they said is right on track. DH was shocked that it's 6cm already, ask where in my tummy it is because I'm not showing yet and all my pants still fit!:haha:

Later this week we'll get a call about the chromosomal testing, hopefully all clear on that front too. :thumbup:

What a relief! We went out to dinner to celebrate. How lucky is that to make it to the 12 week mark. I feel like I should be going to buy a lotto ticket the way this whole thing has unfolded. Want to cry, scream, jump for joy, and fall to the floor in exasperation/exhaustion.


----------



## Garnet

Congrats 2have! I read your post earlier and was going to comment that anxiety and feeling overwelmed is a definite sign of pregnancy! Also it is possible you carry the baby at the moment more anterior and as she grows you will feel her more and maybe that is why you could not find her heartbeat and not showing much! It will be fine! One mountain at a time girl! In the mean time enjoy your pregnancy! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## SKP

Congrats!


----------



## Butterfly67

Fab news 2h so happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, what a beautiful, miraculous and reassuring picture! I'm so pleased for you, this is your time! You've been through so much and been so determined, you are a true inspiration. When are you coming to Europe and what are your plans? Will you come to England? xx


----------



## crystal443

Congrats 2have!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Such lovely news 2have and an amazing picture! Congratulations. Xx


----------



## Coolstar

2have, I am so happy for you. Congratulations :) I can imagine how you felt when you saw the scan. Way to go girl !!
PC, we had to fertilise the eggs and freeze it since my DH won't be with here during ET :( . RE told me no fragmentation (was really worried about that ) this time and the quality is good. Also did a scan yest, no cyst, lining is 7mm, now I wait for AF to start. Remaining protocol will remain same except I was on progesterone after BCP last DE ivf cycle ( I was not having my AF for 3 months ) but this time she thinks within few days I will have my AF so no progesterone for now. Hope it's a smooth sail this time, keeping my fingers Xed. About endo scratch I did read somewhere that it increases IVF success by 48%, thought I would share it with you :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> 2have, what a beautiful, miraculous and reassuring picture! I'm so pleased for you, this is your time! You've been through so much and been so determined, you are a true inspiration. When are you coming to Europe and what are your plans? Will you come to England? xx

Hi PC, we have a bro-in-law who manages a pub in England with his Mauri wife. Not going to visit them unfortunately but we did say that once we have a little one in hand we'd go to England/Ireland to visit the family. Fly over to london visit and take the ferry to Ireland - maybe next year?

:plane:We're off on Sunday to Europe, landing Monday morning in Paris for 2 nights, 1 night in Budapest, 3 Vienna, 2 Salzburg, 2 Munich, Lucerne (Switzerland), 2 Laudenbrunnen (base of mount Eiger - we were going to ski until I found out I was pregnant), 2 Geneva, 1 Bern, 1 Zurich, 5 days in Budapest (was going to visit Reprofit during our stay but now we can relax in Budapest :happydance:) and home. Our trainpass should be in the mail this week. Whirlwind tour!


----------



## Garnet

Enjoy 2have ! I am tired for you already! Thank goodness all the Countries are close! Make sure to rest and take care of the baby! Have fune!


----------



## jooba85

HELLLLLOOOOOOO LADIES!!!!! :hi::hi::hi:

Can't believe it's been so long since I posted!!! I see lots of new names on the board, with lots of good news (took me an hour and a half to catch up on what's happening!). Congrats to all the mummas carrying little beans. :baby: Condolences of course to those with "unsuccessful cycles" (that phrase always sounds awful to me). Words can't describe the heartache of the whole process, and having to suffer through the roller coaster of repeated cycles is just not fair! But it makes that BFP all the more sweet when it does arrive...

2HAVE!!!! OH MY GOD!!!! YOU SUPERSTAR!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: A natural BFP - oh my gosh if anyone deserved that it was definitely you, my love! I will have everything crossed for you that this pregnancy is everything you wished for.

PC - so gutted to read your latest cycle didn't work. It's not fair - it should be your time, darn it. It should have been your time well before now. 

Crystal! 34 weeks! How exciting! Sorry to hear you've been having health dramas, but glad to hear the girls are doing well in there. Can't wait to hear news about when they arrive! :happy dance: How is the weather down south? It doesn't feel like Autumn or Winter is ever coming here in Brisbane. So hot and muggy (getting lots of rain) - still feels like the peak of Summer!!

As for me, I'm 36 weeks now and can't wait to meet my gorgeous little girl. My donor threw me a surprise baby shower 2 weekends ago. It was amazing - after everything she's done for me to get me to this point, she outdoes herself by throwing the most perfect shower. She's an angel on Earth is all I can say. My pregnancy has been incredibly smooth all in all. I finished work last week - was hoping to get to the end of this week, but 10hr shifts were getting too much, so I called it early. Bub had some reduced movements back at 30 weeks, so I scored myself a CTG and ultrasound (she had a perfect sized head, but a fat, fat tummy), so I have a growth / well-being scan tomorrow to make sure things have levelled out... Fingers crossed she's all good (and not too big!). We fell majorly behind in our home renovations and are racing against the clock to have it all finished before she gets here. So torn between wanting to have her here already and wanting her to stay in utero because there's nowhere else to put her on the outside world - the nursery isn't finished!!! :haha::haha:

Enough about me though. Again, sorry it's been so long. Really just wanted to check in and say hi to everyone. Keep the faith ladies!

All my love!

Julia


----------



## Garnet

Wow Jooba lots of excitement for you! Glad to hear from you and all your updates! Your donor is wonderful! 36 weeks wow! 3 weeks unless you go over! Glad all is well for you!


----------



## 2have4kids

Julia!!! My eyes are teary - so happy to see your post this morning! You made my day:dance: congrats on such a smooth pregnancy and get those renos done:haha: that donor friend you have sounds like every girl's dream bff! What a lucky lassy you are!
Keep in touch, we want to hear your birth story! Will need advice from you & Crystal:bunny:


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - omg I am so excited about your scan. This is all such a miracle. I hope you have a wonderful holiday. 

Been trying to catch up with everyone's news. Just been having another timeout from thinking ttc/ivf. Love you to you all


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy sending you :hug:
Take care little lassy!


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, that's quite a trip you have planned! Have an amazing time. 
Jooba, hello! So lovely to hear from you, I've often wondered how you were doing so very happy to hear all is going well for you. Only 3 weeks to go! Can't wait to hear the happy news from you and crystal. 
Minxy, good to hear from you too hon. I think we all need a bit if time out every now and then. 
Garnet, how's things? 
Friday is hear at last, it's been a busy week and I'm ready for the weekend! xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow 2h that is a whirlwind trip to see loads of amazing places, you'll love it I'm sure!

Jooba great to hear from you (at last :tease:) so glad all is going well. 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## SKP

Tomorrow, March 29th is my birthday, I decided to take a home pregnancy test 13 days past get. We are having a party with the family and if I'm positive its nice to have more of a celebration :)

My blood test is on the 30th, but I won't find out until the next day.

So far symptom free, through out tho I had cramps every now and then. And tonight its not cramps more like a pain on my right side, On the pelvic bone. It has been ongoing all day.

I have a huge feeling Im going to be bfn, you would think especially when 2 is transferred I should have some sort of symptom. :S


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, don't read into your symptoms much. I have read so many post where ladies get BFP with no symptoms. I am keeping my fingers Xed for you. Are you sure you want to do a home test. I am too scared for that. Anyway wishing you a very happy b'day.


----------



## Mrs G

Skp, I had very few symptoms, a bit of cramping but nothing else. Still don't have much proof now! I'm always an early tester so I take my hat off to you that you wait! Got every thing crossed for you and have a very happy birthday. Xx


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat1 said:


> 2have, that's quite a trip you have planned! Have an amazing time.
> Jooba, hello! So lovely to hear from you, I've often wondered how you were doing so very happy to hear all is going well for you. Only 3 weeks to go! Can't wait to hear the happy news from you and crystal.
> Minxy, good to hear from you too hon. I think we all need a bit if time out every now and then.
> Garnet, how's things?
> Friday is hear at last, it's been a busy week and I'm ready for the weekend! xx

Hi Pussycat! Doing fine and just doing things since it has gotten warmer! We kinda gave up on TTC because we are 47 and too many MCs! I just pop in once in a while to cheer everyone on! Hope things are going well for you! Excited that we got a couple of BFPs and hopefully more to come! Hope you are doing well hon! Hopefully you will be next!:hugs:


----------



## MinxyChick

SKP - best of luck with your test.

Pussycat - thanks hun. Sorry to read of your BFN, I hope the frosties have it.

Hope everyone is having lovely weekends. Its all wind & rain here today, so catching up with some house jobs before the good weather (I am ever hopeful!).


----------



## MinxyChick

I was wondering if anyone have heard from Sienna? I think she was due to do a donor embryo round at serum this month.

Wishing you so much luck


----------



## LLbean

SKP, did you test yet?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I haven't heard from Sienna, hopefully she's doing well. SKP happy birthday, make sure you test with an FRER rather than those clear blue tests. First Response will show weeks before a clear blue.

We're off to Europe today, just having breaky in the airport before we board. Half my little luggage was injections:haha: should make more room for shopping as I run through them:bunny:


----------



## LLbean

2have enjoy your vacation! So fun!

Skp happy birthday too!


----------



## SKP

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/d1bec877-c879-4375-8cf5-3ecdd0ba2175.jpg

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/US2.jpg

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/US1.jpg

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Us.jpg

1st Morning Urine
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Mar29th2015S1.jpg

3:00 Afternoon
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Mar29th2015S2.jpg


----------



## dmama

congrats skp!!!! that test line is quite dark...maybe twinkies?!


----------



## SKP

I hope so :) If not thats okay, Im just glad this finally worked. Taking my blood test today.


----------



## Pussycat1

Happy Birthday SKP and a huge congratulations on your BFP! x


----------



## LLbean

oh my goodness! Smiling from ear to ear here!!!!!!!! Many congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

That's such great news skp. What an amazing birthday present. Massive congrats. Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Happy Birthday SKP & massive congratulations.


----------



## Coolstar

Congratulations SKP , such a good news. Really happy for you :) . Hope you have h&h 9 months.


----------



## SKP

Thank you everyone :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats skp!


----------



## SKP

Blood test confirmed,

Hcg level 1096


----------



## Pussycat1

Great news SKP, not sure what HCG level should be as we don't get that here in the UK. Is this high for such an early stage? Could it be twins?! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats SKP! Pussycat unless SKP gets a second hcg it's not measurable. Doctors always send for a second one here in Canada to measure the viability of a pregnancy- the numbers should be doubling every 48hours to indicate if the pregnancy is good or not. There are online calculators that'll tell us if the two numbers are high or low for the dates (high sometimes but not always indicates twins). https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## SKP

I had my doctors appointment yesterday.

I get to do blood work and a dating ultrasound at the be inning of May

CBC- Complete Blood Count
Ferritin, Vitamin B12 - Ferritin is the major iron storage protein of the body. Ferritin levels can be used to indirectly measure the iron levels in the body.
GLUCR- Glucose Random
Potassium-
Creatinine-GFR - Preeclampsia Risk
ALT- Something to do with the liver
TSHBO- TSH (only)
Chlamydia Urine
N.Gonorrhoeae-

Im assuming the glucose one I have to fast.


----------



## LLbean

Why on earth are they testing you for gonorhea now? And chlamidia too?


----------



## 2have4kids

It's standard with pregnant women, can harm baby if mom has these things. Shockingly, some women test positive for Chlamidia (seen it twice now on the first tri boards).

I think there should be more frequent iron testing, low iron is associated with learning disabities & ADHD - SO preventable. But most ladies take a pill-form iron prenatal that's often combined with calcium
1. Iron binds with calcium so all that would do is constipated you
2. Iron in pill form is super hard to digest, much better to take liquid
3. The amount of iron a pregnant woman needs in a day is equivalent to 30 plates of spinach /day.


----------



## SKP

I been quite opposite, been using the bathroom more. Before i was lucky to use te bathroom maybe 3 times a week.

So hard now becuase im truing learning how to eat right so i can be healthy


----------



## SKP

Question

Is it normal to want to eat and eat and don't feel satisfied lol. I can eat a big meal, then and hour or 2 Its liKe I never ate.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I was eating the world for the first few weeks!!!! Could out-eat dh, which is unheard of!!! 
Are you on predisolone? I think these were what was making me really hungry. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy 12 weeks Mrs G!!! X


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP even if you eat 'right' what's considered right still prob won't get you all the nutrients baby needs (who eats 30 plates of spinach:haha:). Try to ensure you're on good supplements ie a prenatal like Pregvit, our fertility clinic gives this to 99% of the ladies. You are prob on it already? It's cheap as it's covered by prescription and good because it separates the iron (pink pill) from the mag & calcium (blue pill). 
And liquid iron (take with pink pill and orange juice: https://www.florahealth.com/product_categories.cfm?category_id=4&prod_id=87 everyday to prevent learning disabilities & ADHD. You want to give your baby the best opportunity to come out with a full deck of cards:thumbup:

The progesterone makes me hungry every few hours too. If you eat small portions frequently (5-7 small meals/day) and make sure there's protein in every snack you shouldn't gain weight in your first tri and your appetite will be satiated. 3 big meals/day is likely to leave you feeling sick after eating so much in one sitting and sick inbetween due to lack of food. Snack on veg & high quality protein (protein is the building blocks for baby's growth and keeps us full without spiking blood sugar) ie boiled eggs, greek yoghurt (low carb/high protein plain yoghurt where you can add real fruit to it rather than the highly sugary flavoured fruity yoghurt, Liberte plain 0% for example is a great protein snack), nuts, fruit, to maintain a healthy weight. Bread, pasta, crackers, noodles will spike blood sugar (high blood sugar rushes are a common cause of ms) and the sugar in the bread/pasta/crackers directly converts to fat. https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregna..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## Coolstar

Hello Ladies how is everyone doing ?
MrsG, you must be completing your first trimester soon. Must be excited :) .
2have, hope you are enjoying your vacation .
SKP, eat healthy and enjoy your pregnancy.
Dmama, how are you ?
PC, hun how are you ? You were suppose to have your endo scratch.


----------



## SKP

2have- I never heard of Pregvit. I am just taking the kirkland costco one. And because of the iron I have to take it with orange juice, i read it helps with the iron not to be so hard on the tummy.

I think thats my problem, I eat a big breakfast, then I just eat when hungry, then I have a supper, then eat when hungry before bed. I also been noticing huge thirsts.

Thanks for the eating tips :)

The only meds I am on is Crinone (progesterone) and Estrace up until May 18th. And also my thyroid pills.

----
How was everyones Easter?


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> Hello Ladies how is everyone doing ?
> MrsG, you must be completing your first trimester soon. Must be excited :) .
> 2have, hope you are enjoying your vacation .
> SKP, eat healthy and enjoy your pregnancy.
> Dmama, how are you ?
> PC, hun how are you ? You were suppose to have your endo scratch.

Hi Coolstar, happy Easter! I've been waiting for AF to appear. I've had a funny cycle this month, not convinced I ov'd (never got a positive on the cheap OPK but they are cheap and I did miss a test day which could have been the day). AF started late Friday but much lighter than normal. It's probably my body reacting to 3 months of BCP plus all the other drugs I took last month. Anyway need to book in with the clinic for scratch, I'm hoping I can get it done on a Sat in three weeks time (fits with the timing) to try and minimise time off work. 
How are you hon? What stage you at? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar how are you? Any plans brewing?
PC, all the best with your scratch, do you have another AF before you cycle then?

Hi to all the ladies here that we haven't heard from in a while. Did you guys here that Crystal had her girls on Good Friday? 

We're currently in Salzburg. It's been cold and sleety, I feel a head cold coming on. Trying to beat it with vit C & lots of hot tea:shrug:

SKP, my colleague was on Kirkland prenatals with her first born. She wound up with bad indigestion throughout & anemia in third tri. It's one of those that combines the calcium + iron (just hope they don't make you feel:sick:)just be safe & get iron tests throughout if your going to stay on it. PregVit it also 1/6 the cost as it's covered by prescription.


----------



## SKP

Please pray pray pray pray pray. I went to emerge this morning with bleeding. And i got my levels tested again. It was 1096 last week now 9000 something. Which is good. But i go back in 2 days to see if it doubled. And if not and it is drastically
Lower then have an ultrasound. I will
See if there is 1 or 2 Could be a possible miscarry, of both or one who knows. So as of right now it feels like i am having a normal period at the moment. Just
Pray pray pray pray.


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> Please pray pray pray pray pray. I went to emerge this morning with bleeding. And i got my levels tested again. It was 1096 last week now 9000 something. Which is good. But i go back in 2 days to see if it doubled. And if not and it is drastically
> Lower then have an ultrasound. I will
> See if there is 1 or 2 Could be a possible miscarry, of both or one who knows. So as of right now it feels like i am having a normal period at the moment. Just
> Pray pray pray pray.

SKP sorry to hear that. Stay horizontal, my doc always told me it slows the bleeding:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

praying! please stay put and healthy babies!


----------



## SKP

Its 10:30 in evening now. Cramping stopped earlier, now its dullish. And the past 2.5 hours there was nothing. Fingers cross. For nothing over night or none from now on.

And for my numbers to double on Weds.


----------



## Mrs G

Skp got everything crossed for you. Get lots of rest. You're in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, thinking of you and got everything crossed. 
2have, hope you're having a great holiday (despite the great European weather!), thanks for the news on Crystal, lovely to hear! 
xx


----------



## SKP

Woke up this morning, nothing was there :) i feel like nothing ever happened. As i type this. Its 7am. So far so good. Can"t wait for first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, it's good that you are feeling fine now. Everything Xed for you.
PC, even I think the body takes time to adjust after so much meds and injections. Just three weeks left for your endo scratch. Then next cycle you will start with your Ivf right ?
2have, enjoy your vacation !! And protect yourself from the cold.
As for me, last few days I was suffering from cold, fever, headache, body ache., sore throat. But now I am much better. I am on estrogen tablets to build up my lining and lupron shots. I have convinced my doc to start with PIO injection 3 days before transfer ( I am really scared of those terrible shots ).


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar stay strong, I just finished 13 weeks of progesterone injections, my hips are finally feeling normal again (no lumps & bumps). It was worth it for baby!


----------



## SKP

So after my last post, I bled a bit all day with cramps. But very very very light. It probably be for 1-2 pads, but very light.

2have- I did the shots for 2 weeks, wasn't that bad. good that you survived the whole time :)

coolstar- I hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, sorry to hear about the bleeding and hope all goes well with tests today. 
2have, where are you now?! 
Coolstar, the last thing you need is a cold on top of all this! However you're on your way now! I have to take POI this time round too, not looking forward to that from what everyone says but needs must.
'Scratch' booked for 25th then one more bleed when I'll start on the meds. Question: one embryo it 2, apparently they're frozen separately.


----------



## Mrs G

Skp hope all goes well today. How soon do you know the results? 

2have, hope you're enjoying pregnancy now. 

Pussycat, cool star hope you ladies are ok. 

Had 12w scan yesterday, all good. Moved my dd forward 2 days, crazy that the 12w scan measurement is thought to be more reliable than known ec day!! 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC roll on the 25th, let's get this party started! You know me my friend, I say do both for a better chance (especially when frozen) but it's a choice you have to make! I'd kill for twins, others would jump a cliff.:haha: We're in Munich today, I caught a cold when we were in Vienna and it got worse with the cold weather in Salzburg	](*,) I think last night was the worse of it (hopefully). Couldn't breath at all and can't take anything but vit C + zinc for it. The hot shower steam helped a bit but can't even put my body in the hot water for fear of cooking baby:shock:

Mrs G congrats on your 12 week scan. It's amazing all the things they can see isn't it? They took photos even of our baby's nose, DH has always gone on about his nose (total strong straight Celtic/Roman nose) and so when we saw that white nose bone light up I told him baby looks like him already(and he puffed his chest with pride slightly):haha:

SKP are you getting your second beta done then to see how your doubling rate is and when's your scan?


----------



## SKP

Yes today for bloodwork for hcg again to see if it went up or even doubled. And hopefully i get the scan. I know its early but for peace of mind i need one. Originally my 1st scan was fir the end if the month.


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat1 said:


> SKP, sorry to hear about the bleeding and hope all goes well with tests today.
> 2have, where are you now?!
> Coolstar, the last thing you need is a cold on top of all this! However you're on your way now! I have to take POI this time round too, not looking forward to that from what everyone says but needs must.
> 'Scratch' booked for 25th then one more bleed when I'll start on the meds. Question: one embryo it 2, apparently they're frozen separately.

Good Luck PC! Hopefully this Scratch with help your embies settle in! Rooting for u gal! :happydance::happydance


----------



## Garnet

Mrs G said:


> Skp hope all goes well today. How soon do you know the results?
> 
> 2have, hope you're enjoying pregnancy now.
> 
> Pussycat, cool star hope you ladies are ok.
> 
> Had 12w scan yesterday, all good. Moved my dd forward 2 days, crazy that the 12w scan measurement is thought to be more reliable than known ec day!!
> Xx

Congrats always exciting to get to this point!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Coolstar said:


> SKP, it's good that you are feeling fine now. Everything Xed for you.
> PC, even I think the body takes time to adjust after so much meds and injections. Just three weeks left for your endo scratch. Then next cycle you will start with your Ivf right ?
> 2have, enjoy your vacation !! And protect yourself from the cold.
> As for me, last few days I was suffering from cold, fever, headache, body ache., sore throat. But now I am much better. I am on estrogen tablets to build up my lining and lupron shots. I have convinced my doc to start with PIO injection 3 days before transfer ( I am really scared of those terrible shots ).

Roll on girl! It will be worth in the end with your little :baby::baby:


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Garnet :) . How are you ?
PC, yaaayyy the scratch date is booked . I would definetly go for two then one if I have the option. It increases the chances of getting a BFP. And I totally agree with 2have, when I did my first OE IVF I was so worried I might have twins, now after 2 failed Ivf i would be happy if I have twins. But ultimately it's your decision. You can have a talk with your DH about it.
MrsG, congrats on your 12 week scan. Time just flies. I still rem I met you in some other thread and you were about to start your Ivf :)
SKP, Fxed for your next beta.


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet:flower: how are you? What's going on in your world?


----------



## SKP

Todays beta was back to 1000 :( confirmed misscarriage :( i dont know if its 1 or 2 yet, so we are travelling 8 hours to my clinic to investigate.


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP sorry to hear the bad news, are you having a pathology done? The first time I mc'd from de IVF it turned out to be Turner's a Syndrome (sperm related chromosomal factor). Pathology testing is free, the clinic gives you a container if you wish to have the testing done.


----------



## Garnet

_TV_


2have4kids said:


> Garnet:hi: how are you? What's going on in your world?

Doing fine! Getting resume updated and heading back to work hopefully! Can't do the baby thing so going back to work! Hope you are enjoying your vacation! Take care of the little one!:thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx Garnet, um I posted : hi :, which should look like a little guy waiving his hand :hi: and when I come back to view it now it's :sex:, I don't get it! Also the other day I posted that my mood was cheerful and I come on to chat and it says I'm feeling drunk!?!?! Um pregnant & drunk don't mix well, anybody have this weird stuff happen with B&B?

Garnet all the best with the resume & job hunting, hope you find something satisfying!


----------



## LLbean

SKP :cry:


----------



## Coolstar

SKP said:


> Todays beta was back to 1000 :( confirmed misscarriage :( i dont know if its 1 or 2 yet, so we are travelling 8 hours to my clinic to investigate.

Sorry SKP :hugs: ,hope it was twins and you still have one. Keeping my fingers Xed for you.


----------



## Coolstar

2have4kids said:


> Thx Garnet, um I posted : hi :, which should look like a little guy waiving his hand :hi: and when I come back to view it now it's :sex:, I don't get it! Also the other day I posted that my mood was cheerful and I come on to chat and it says I'm feeling drunk!?!?! Um pregnant & drunk don't mix well, anybody have this weird stuff happen with B&B?
> 
> Garnet all the best with the resume & job hunting, hope you find something satisfying!

Lol 2have :haha: , would be keeping an eye on your smilies :) .


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. x


----------



## Mrs G

Skp, I am so sorry. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> Thx Garnet, um I posted : hi :, which should look like a little guy waiving his hand :hi: and when I come back to view it now it's :sex:, I don't get it! Also the other day I posted that my mood was cheerful and I come on to chat and it says I'm feeling drunk!?!?! Um pregnant & drunk don't mix well, anybody have this weird stuff happen with B&B?
> 
> Garnet all the best with the resume & job hunting, hope you find something satisfying!

Well maybe you were subconsciously thinking about it!:haha:


----------



## MinxyChick

Skp - I am so sorry to hear your betas have dropped. I pray there's a chance there were 2 and 1 is ok. After having a miscarriage myself last year, I know what a terrible time this is. My heart goes out to you. 

2Have - hope the cold has gone, your holiday sounds awesome. Enjoying the updates.

Pussycat - I would transfer 2 but you need to be happy there's a high chance it could be twins. Its a hard choice xx. When are you hoping to have your FET? I've contact Serum and we're going to do a donor embryo cycle after my May AF, transfer mid June. I'm going to have an endoscratch too. I will need to have mine in May before my AF. 

MrsG - Wonderful to hear your 12wk scan went well. The time has gone so quickly as a bystander!

Garnet - Hi, hope life is treating you well.

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM: We've decided to have a frozen donor embryo cycle with serum. All being well this will be mid June. We've decided to go frozen as we can't afford a fresh egg donor cycle even though we may get frosties (more expense to freeze).
We're going back to Serum as we really like the clinic, a frozen donor embryo is basically a FET so only relies on my lining and we won't have the problems down regging and waiting for donors etc which we had in October which nearly sent me over the edge! Also if DH can't get the time off work (his work are really funny at the moment), I can happily go there by myself as I know the city and clinic. I know the team at serum will take care of me.
As it's a FET I'm concentrating on living my life normally until we go. My priority is to get fitter and losing some weight, I'm hoping for twins so I need to be ready to carry them!


----------



## Garnet

Minxy Chick,
I know some don't like the percentages that frozen eggs gives you but their are a handful of ladies on our old thread that have had successful pregnancies with frozen eggs and now have their little ones!! So let hope for the best! Excited tht Serum makes you feel comfortable! Good luck in May!


----------



## SKP

Had an ultrasound, there was nothing there. Can,t even say if 1 took or 2.

Trying again now with our last frostie for June.


----------



## SKP

2have4kids said:


> SKP sorry to hear the bad news, are you having a pathology done? The first time I mc'd from de IVF it turned out to be Turner's a Syndrome (sperm related chromosomal factor). Pathology testing is free, the clinic gives you a container if you wish to have the testing done.

No I didn't have a pathology, they told us it just happens.


----------



## FPD

Hi everyone,

Not sure if this is the right place, just looking for some postive support from anyone going through the experience of finding out they have low AMH. I have been ttc for over three years and after one MC and failures ever since I got my blood work done. My AMH is 3.7. A huge blow. I never thought it would be this. I am trying to stay postive, but it can be tough. Everyone else seems to be having babies around me:( I recently read the fertile heart, started acupunture and supplements. Has anyone tried the imagery exercises from the fertile heart? Waiting to see fertility clinic as well.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi SKP, so sorry to hear that very sad news. I know there's nothing I can say but suffice to say I'm thinking if you. x
Minxy, it's so important to feel comfortable with your clinic, I wish I'd changed to Reprofit sooner! I'll be one month ahead of you, scratch this month (25th), then start Estrogen, prednisone & aspirin day 1 of next cycle which I hope will be start of May, the FET c day 21 (lining dependent). 
x


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP sorry to hear about your loss, sounds like the mc happened before you got to the clinic anyway so they couldn't collect the products and tell you why you mc'd anyway (which is why they may have given you that generalized answer - 'it happens'). 

If there was something wrong with baby then it's not likely your body, if baby was ok chromosomally you may have immune issues which compromise your ability to carry babies (like PC, Crystal, and I). fx for your frostie to work out! :hugs:


----------



## SKP

Thanks 2have, :)

yes it was a few days later before I got to the clinic.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, I am so sorry. Noone should miscarry specially Ivf ladies :( . Hope your next cycle works.
FDP, welcome to the thread. Even I have low amh. But I have seen many ladies with low amh getting BFP with and without assisted help.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Skp :hugs: I am so sorry to read this lovely. Look after yourself xx

Welcome cool, I too have a low amh, mine is 3. I've been ttc since a mmc after a natural pregnancy 15 months ago. I've had one failed ivf so far and planning to try again in the summer. 

I've not heard of the imagery - what is it?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps mrs G, hope you are well. We've just bought a house near Bournemouth! X


----------



## Pussycat1

Welcome FDP, low AMH isn't the end of your chances, it does make things harder but lots of people have success. 
In a real quandary about one or two, just as well I have a while to think about it! Both clinics have always told me that two doesn't increase the chance if success but increases chance of twins. However you ladies seem to say different so I'm a little confused. My concerns with twins are my ability to carry them (I have a dodgy lower back which has been playing up since Jan after 5 problem free years), also health of babies given my older age (44), and of course looking after two babies! However part of my loves the idea of it and I always wanted more than one. Plus our two frosties are the last chance, we won't do this again putting one back could potentially extend the TTC process. DH says 1 based on the Docs advise. A bit of a quandary. 
How's everyone else doing? The sun has finally come out on the south coast of England and it feels like spring is here, so I've been at the allotment all day today, bliss! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Welcome fdp. Have always had acupuncture but never heard of the exercises. 

Mrs w, that's exciting! Whereabouts? 

PC, we had 2 put back with dd's cycle and fet. They were only 2 day 4 cell. The next cycle we got to ec, we only had 1 to transfer. First donor cycle we put back 2 but again they were 2 day 4 cell. This cycle we only had 1 but it was a grade a blast. B4 dd I would've loved twins. I think now I'm more aware of the risks during pregnancy. I do always think with dd's cycle, what if they'd chosen a different embie or we'd only had 1 transferred. It's so hard! 

Skp, I hope you're doing ok. 

Big wave to everyone else. 

Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

PC I can't understand why they would say there is ko higher chance of success with 2 embies. Otherwise everyone who put 2 back would either end up with 2 or nothing :shrug:
I think with DE twins there is more chance they will be healthy because of the donors age. It would be great to have 2 for them to play together but of course it will be tough. :hugs:

Skp sorry for your loss :nope:


----------



## Coolstar

PC, my doc thinks more increases the chances of getting a BFP ie at least one might stick. Saying that I know many ladies get BFP with single low grade embryo and and BFN with two good grade embryos. So in the end it is a game of luck ( for me I feel it will be easier to win lotto then getting a BFP :( ) . But if you have back problem then do what is best for your health. 
Mr W , fxed for your ivf cycle.
AFM, I was having leg cramps from last 2 days. I talked with my doc and she said its side effect of the Meds , which may lead to blood clotting. So I should eat potassium rich food and should do little bit of walking. So I started taking banana, milk, coconut water and luckily the pain is gone.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Coolstar, I got leg cramps last cycle too, it's a real pain. Apart from that are you ok? 
Thanks for the input on 1 or 2. I have 2 top quality hatchling blasts frozen and the last time the dr was very firm about the womb being made for one etc prior to this I always had at least 2 transferred but that was with my own eggs and then where they wouldn't freeze the second embryo so thought I might as well go for both. Still thinking on this one! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC also be aware that at Reprofit the doctors are very conscientious about being seen internationally to do the 'right' thing. Every year Czech Republic hosts a reproductive technologies conference where their doctors are under great scrutiny. There is a set of international standards amongst fs doctors and one of the most important is they frown upon creating multiples. I felt previously by their communication that they didn't have the interests of getting me pregnant first, they were more concerned with their reputation and statistics creating multiples - which goes with your story about how he told you the womb is meant for only 1 baby. The conversation should have been around the stats! The laws state that 2 embryos are perfectly safe to transfer. You need to make your own decision and then be firm with what you want him to do for you. It's well known that 2 does increase your chances of success but he didn't talk odds with you did he?

It's very similar to how my regional fc tells people they have success with frozen eggs (not to be mistaken with embies, as eggs when frozen are much, much more delicate). So sure they have successes but with a price tag of $25,000 each go I needed to know the average number that make it to top grade for freezing and the number of successful pregnancies that made it successfully to term. That number was so small we had to go abroad for fresh cycles. 3 fresh cycles per cost of 1 frozen plus a nice vacation and an increase by 50+% to that fresh transfer will make it to term. I really hate the spin doctors try to sell you with their preferred methods - they need to remain neutral and put all of the facts on the table!


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## 2have4kids

WOW LLBean, that's a rockin' program! Compared to Calgary, you could spend $75,000 on 3 cycles with Calgary with no guarantees - it's criminal! It really is a program where the doctors are laughing all the way to the bank. Thanks for all the details on your program, it's good to know there are SO many better options out there. 

We're going to have to think about baby 2 & 3 and will not waste money in Calgary so will have to take all option into consideration! What city are you in btw?


----------



## SKP

But it's with the states isn't it?

Being in Canada those extra costs are free.

ew Patient consult
&#8226;	Pre-screening labs no cost
&#8226;	Any surgery or care outside of the egg bank cycles no cost
&#8226;	Any monitoring associated with a pregnancy no cost
&#8226;	Cost associated with reserving eggs ($1,500 per egg) 225 no matter how many eggs
&#8226;	Cost of embryo storage after the program is completed 225 per year


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> But it's with the states isn't it?
> 
> Being in Canada those extra costs are free.
> 
> ew Patient consult
> &#8226;	Pre-screening labs no cost
> &#8226;	Any surgery or care outside of the egg bank cycles no cost
> &#8226;	Any monitoring associated with a pregnancy no cost
> &#8226;	Cost associated with reserving eggs ($1,500 per egg) 225 no matter how many eggs
> &#8226;	Cost of embryo storage after the program is completed 225 per year

SKP the most important info is in the first line:
'Patients pay a flat fee of $28,000.00. The fee is earned by the egg bank when the patient has a live birth. There is no refund after live birth.
...up to 5 cycles...'
As far as I know Calgary charges $25,000 per 6 eggs NOT per live birth=no guarantees. Plus all the extra fees that you mentioned. But you would know first hand if you paid the $25,000 twice. Let me know if what they told me is incorrect.


----------



## SKP

Yes that is a good deal, not paying until you have a live birth.

I wa just looking at the expenses not covered by the 28 000. Knowing that anything medical done in the states cost you an arm n leg.


----------



## Garnet

Some of the American clinics will work with your local Drs or FS to get your medical protocols. The one that I was talking to in D.C. was going to work with my local Drs in Arkansas at the time!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Some of the American clinics will work with your local Drs or FS to get your medical protocols. The one that I was talking to in D.C. was going to work with my local Drs in Arkansas at the time!

Our docs do satellite coordination too, for a $1200 fee. The fees are high in Canada and options are too limited. Skp the fees are nothing compared to paying $25,000/try, sure we get drug coverage but nothing makes up for the initial fees. I'd have racked up a bill of well over $100,000 going through Calgary and so far we're still under $50,000 with immune diagnosis (usa), and 2 fresh donor egg ivf's. Plus we've had unforgetable holidays in Prague and Athens. I'm still angry that Calgary said they tested me for blood clots and it came back negative. I believe my serious clotting caused 2 miscarriages and put my health at risk.


----------



## Garnet

2have,
How you feeling? When the next Appt or news?


----------



## LLbean

Have you heard on the other tests yet?


----------



## SKP

If you go international like what you did 2have, how do you get the eggs? where eco they come from?


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, they have a bank of donors who supply fresh eggs or if preferred they also have frozen eggs. The clinics coordinate the donors cycle with yours. x


----------



## SKP

Oo okay, so you have to choose from their donors.

Is it cheaper?


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp, i think $28000 for a guaranteed live birth is about 1/2 of what you've paid so far no? Cheaper almost anywhere else. And in Europe Serum, Reprofit, any of the reputable Czech clinics charge about $7500 for fresh donor ivf, if you get frosties the fet is free. I didn't pay any extra fees as my drugs were all coordinated by my family physician with the Czech clinic and my healthcare pays 100% of all meds. We chose not to do coordination with the Calgary clinic as the ultrasound fees, satelite fees would be over $2000. Your family doctor can do the same with free ultrasounds in Alberta. Then we got a $13000 tax refund because the Calgary clinic can write you a note for the federal gov't stating that it's necessary to do DE abroad as Canada doesn't have fresh DE ivf. The medical refund was for doctors fees, airline tickets, accommodations, and food. And my work paid me medical time off so that time wasn't taken off my holiday allowance. So in the end, much much less expensive and amazing holidays. Too bad I have immune issues or I'd likely have kids already. 

Skp you give me the impression that you're don't like the travel part?


----------



## Garnet

My whole IVF trip was $11k! That includes IVF, room, food, plane ticket and extras! We stayed 11 days in Europe and went to Germany,Amsterdam and around Czech Republic! I would not use my clinic and go with Crystal and a few others went to Retrofit? If we were going back my clinic would of given us % off on 2nd try! My cycle was fresh and my donor was selected by the Dr with my families pictures!


----------



## SKP

Its not the tracel part. Im wonderingy the time ou sepend in the tickets or having the vacation expenses it equals the same


----------



## SKP

And is that 30 000 canadian or 30 000 in their currency


----------



## Mrs W 11

Has anyone here other than mrs g had donor cycle and lives in uk? I hadn't really even thought about going abroad for a cycle and not sure if it would work for us but finding the convo really interesting. 

Some clinics in the uk have quite a waiting list for a donor match.


----------



## 2have4kids

10 days to Czech Republic, $7500 canadian dollars+ ~ $3500 travel expenses all of which you get a tax credit for. The 8 hours you spend driving back & forth to Calgary x 4-5 ? multiple drives for each cycle ...is more time then the travel to Europe and back. In Atlanta, $28,000 USD for a guaranteed baby (5 cycles) compared to 2 cycles for $50,000 CND? Even with the small currency exchange, even with the extras for reserving eggs, the math is easy-Calgary/Canada is about the most expensive place to have DE IVF because we are so behind in medical technology. You'd get a medical tax credit going to the states too. But in the end you have to do what you're comfortable with. And if money is no problem for you SKP, the doctors told you the stats are 80% guaranteed to have a live birth baby with frozen eggs (they told me max 35% which is why we chose to do fresh cycles), and Calgary is familiar, just do what you're comfortable with!

:wave: hi Garnet, feeling great thanks, just in budapest today soaking up the castles. Had a wonderful breakfast, the European hotels really do a nice job of breakfast buffet! My next appointment is for the 20 week scan May 5th. I'm not even showing yet at 15 weeks today. Can still zip up my skinny jeans and form fitting shirts...wondering when I'll really pop?

How's the job hunt coming? Did you see crystal's baby. Girl pics - they're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Garnet

Hi 2have,
Did not realize you were still in Europe! Hate to tell you this but with my 1st baby I did not pop out until almost 7 1/2- 8 months! I look like I gain a little weight then overnight boom! Baby belly the last months! I know that is exciting part for a new mother but some ladies carry different and you are thin so it might be all baby in the end! Well enjoy lady! Oh by the since you are still under 40 y8u can have a few more natural babies! Might not need Donor egg! Enjoy !


----------



## Garnet

Mrs W 11 said:


> Has anyone here other than mrs g had donor cycle and lives in uk? I hadn't really even thought about going abroad for a cycle and not sure if it would work for us but finding the convo really interesting.
> 
> Some clinics in the uk have quite a waiting list for a donor match.

We had an prior thread and a lot of the ladies were from UK and went abroad! I am only one from United States! When I went to my clinic in Prague most of the ladies were from UK and Australia doing regular IVF and Donor IVF! :flower: some of our successful ladies went to Greece, Cyprus, Spain and Czech Republic! They did not want to wait on the list!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ah ok and so it's quicker to go abroad I assume? And cheaper? It hadn't even occurred to be to be honest but if my next own egg cycle fails I need to start investigating. I want to be pregnant by the end of this year no matter which way, my egg or donor because it will make a 4 years age gap and I wanted 2, I really really don't want to wait any longer. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here other than mrs g had donor cycle and lives in uk? I hadn't really even thought about going abroad for a cycle and not sure if it would work for us but finding the convo really interesting.
> 
> Some clinics in the uk have quite a waiting list for a donor match.
> 
> We had an prior thread and a lot of the ladies were from UK and went abroad! I am only one from United States! When I went to my clinic in Prague most of the ladies were from UK and Australia doing regular IVF and Donor IVF! :flower: some of our successful ladies went to Greece, Cyprus, Spain and Czech Republic! They did not want to wait on the list!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Mrs W if you find you keep getting bfn's, chemicals or mc's, testing for immune issues is a smart thing to do. Dr. Beers clinic found that I had 2 severe clotting issues that kept me from implanting properly and if the babies did manage to implant I'd mc at 5-8 weeks. PC and Crystal both have immune issues too, it's good to know what your dealing with if you seem to be struggling with bfn's. More chance of success if you get treatment for hidden problems.

Serum in Athens can deal with immune issues, they have IVIg, lit therapy, can prescribe whatever dose of prednisone you require and have Endo scratch, endometriosis 'cuts' before transfer. Very good diagnostics there. Also willing to put back more than 2:haha: they will also cycle a second backup donor for you and allow you the choice of using the second donor over the main 'proven' donor. Downside to Athens is they don't have perfect timing, you can wind up waiting 3 extra weeks for your donor to come to full eggie size before transfer. If you're flying from abroad this can be stressful and that kind of stress isn't needed when you're already stressed about getting IVF/a baby to work out. They also wouldn't show me the embryos they put back or froze, so I didn't feel their accountability was as good as Reprofit's. They didn't also have tall women for donor matching. In the end height is one of the most important things on my donor matching criteria, Penny refused to tell my how tall my donor was. I'm 5'9, surely I'm not THAT tall that they don't have someone close to my height? My DH is 6'5 so it would look a bit funny if we had a child 5'3 or 5'4 :haha: but since we were in the adoption list in December 2014 that's another silly notion I had to lay to rest too:wacko:

Reprofit in Brno, Czech Republic has a huge donor base - one of the most extensive in the world and has timing down to a science. If they say in Sept that your transfer date will be Dec 8th, it will be exactly that day. No donor back up but always guarantee 'proven' donors and do have back up plans if something happens. I do believe the fees just went up Jan1, 2015 in Reprofit, they are one of the longest running IVF clinics in Europe.:thumbup:Downside to Reprofit is they only freeze absolutely perfect embryos, so if you have a cycle and get 10 fresh beautiful eggs, you might have none to freeze after they put back the 2 best of the lot. This can be both good and bad, you know that going there doing a frozen embryo cycle you'll get perfect gorgeous plump embies, also if you are able to freeze your embies the chances of an FET working will be really high compared to other clinics. 

There are SO many clinics abroad to choose from and the ladies here have picked a nice handful of clinics with really great benefits in each one. :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ah ok and so it's quicker to go abroad I assume? And cheaper? It hadn't even occurred to be to be honest but if my next own egg cycle fails I need to start investigating. I want to be pregnant by the end of this year no matter which way, my egg or donor because it will make a 4 years age gap and I wanted 2, I really really don't want to wait any longer. Thanks for the reply!

I don't know the cost in UK but most of the ladies did not want the wait! The Czech Clinics can get you in very quickly! I think I contacted them in Oct and went Feb! I had most of my clinical stuff and testing done at my local clinic in US and had to send all paperwork to Dr in Czech and only problem was decifering medications in US vs European standards! If you are in UK it is easier!


----------



## Garnet

Oh mind you some of the Ladies have not had success going abroad and some had immune issues that they had to get correct medication in order to carry pregnancy! One gal had 3 tries and she was on tons of immunity medication to carry her twins, my suggestion is if you have more that one or two IVF failure, I would have immune testing done and get in the best shape of your life to carry a successful pregnancy! I mean it a lot of money to invest and only to lose a pregnancy because of immune issues! I know my 6 losses could have been prevented!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Oh mind you some of the Ladies have not had success going abroad and some had immune issues that they had to get correct medication in order to carry pregnancy! One gal had 3 tries and she was on tons of immunity medication to carry her twins, my suggestion is if you have more that one or two IVF failure, I would have immune testing done and get in the best shape of your life to carry a successful pregnancy! I mean it a lot of money to invest and only to lose a pregnancy because of immune issues! I know my 6 losses could have been prevented!

I completely agree with Garnet on this. I've only ever had natural bfp's after getting my weight below BMI of 23 and exercising like a mad woman / restricting pasta/bread/noodles/crackers/rice (carby sugar foods) completely out of my diet. I lost over 60 lbs because my friend who's a nurse said I prob wouldn't respond well to IVF drugs being over weight. Fat renders your hormones useless - it slows them up and doesn't allow them to function properly. It never crossed my mind that my infertility could be related to my being overweight. I was terrified that my infertility was my own fault after she said this to me. And when you're plugging in thousands of $$$ into IVF I didn't want us failing just because I was over weight-not fair to my Dzh either! Her with her good advice and skinny little nurse bum (size 2 pants and me with my big fat arse at that time size 16 pants-I felt truly the worst I've ever felt in my life with all the guilt that I was was the cause of us not being able to have a family). My DH was nothing less than supportive, he loves me at any shape (how lucky am I - even I can't do this for myself!!) This was a deep self loathing of myself for not being who I wanted to be.

I was a BMI of 30 and got down to 23 over a year. For a diminished ovarian reserve diagnosed lady with only 1 antral follie showing in jan 2011 at 35 when I should have had between 11-30 follies, I was told I had less than 5% chance of getting pregnant naturally. I got my fam doc to test my vit levels as vit D, E as those specific deficiencies are directly associated with infertile women (turned out I had almost NO vit D in my system, way below minimum). So been on liquid vits for a few years and along with the weight loss, exercise had 2 natural bfp's:dance:Lost the first due to clotting issues that my Calgary fertility clinic had supposedly cleared me of HA! Right. After being thoroughly diagnosed with Dr. Beers clinic in California (just had to mail them ~15 vials of blood didn't travel there), I have 2 clotting issues causing implantation failure & early mcs. Anyways, worth the effort, even if I'd never got pregnant, I feel like a million bucks and can outrun my future kid(s) anyday. Got another natural bfp this year and being treated for clotting issues has allowed us to make it to 15 weeks today and hoping for a nice 18 week scan soon. Good things do happen when you get determined about making things work. Even if it means going down the adoption route.


----------



## SKP

Is there a way to tell you have clotting issues?

I dont think i had deep testing, i always had the basic screening done every 3 months. 
Never tested to see if my body is lacking anything.

For this round of ivf im going to see if i can have close monitering, like while in the meds phase have blood tests for progesterone, estrace, and thyroid numbers.

I am a bit over weight im 190 and 5"3. Waist 30-32, which is 16-18 i believe. Bmi around 30, bf 35%.
I blame all the fertiliy meds, not eating healthy, not exercising. And alot of that is fear, im afraid to go crazy to fix health and it hinder my chances of pregnancy.
Plus being sensitive to gluten and milk doesnt help.


----------



## SKP

Ps, how is other countries more advanced in ivf than Canada and US


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> Is there a way to tell you have clotting issues?
> 
> I dont think i had deep testing, i always had the basic screening done every 3 months.
> Never tested to see if my body is lacking anything.
> 
> For this round of ivf im going to see if i can have close monitering, like while in the meds phase have blood tests for progesterone, estrace, and thyroid numbers.
> 
> I am a bit over weight im 190 and 5"3. Waist 30-32, which is 16-18 i believe. Bmi around 30, bf 35%.
> I blame all the fertiliy meds, not eating healthy, not exercising. And alot of that is fear, im afraid to go crazy to fix health and it hinder my chances of pregnancy.
> Plus being sensitive to gluten and milk doesnt help.

https://www.repro-med.net <-- for immune testing
No amout of eating properly (dropping sugary carby foods increasing vegetables & clean protein) and exercise will hinder your chances of pregnancy - it's not doing anything that hinders. Get your vit D & E levels tested, Canadian women are usually low in these and it has reprocusdions on fertility.

Canada has no immune testing and the fertility clinic doctors don't believe in it.

Canada is behind by decades, the world knows all about how immune issues can effect implantation & mc Canadian doctors sadly don't even know what a Reproductive Immunologist is. 

Canada's legislation makes it impossible to deal with donated fresh or frozen embryo transfers, both are the very best chance at pregnancy per cycle.

Once you go abroad you tend to learn a lot from other specialists. They provide much more diagnostic options and treatments include immune side of fertility.


----------



## SKP

Hmmm weird, 
Why wouldnt they not believe in immune issues.
If you really wanted it is it possible?


----------



## 2have4kids

If you wanted what? SKP not sure what you're question is here. If you really want immune testing you must go to an immunologist, a fertility specialist is a different sort of doctor (was that what you were asking?)

Britain's docs test for immune issues, there are several reproductive immunologists in the States, Crystal had 2 of them in Australia and when I spoke to Dr Foong about it she said yea, well you can go spend your money with Dr Beers but we still see a lot of women not get pregnant. She missed the point and was very dismissive. My family doctor had NO clue what the whole thing with immunology was. Canada is still in cave man status. That's the quality answers that I got from the Calgary clinic was that reproductive immunology was hokus pokus. If I had stayed with them the only way we'd have kids is through adoption!


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs W 11 said:


> Has anyone here other than mrs g had donor cycle and lives in uk? I hadn't really even thought about going abroad for a cycle and not sure if it would work for us but finding the convo really interesting.
> 
> Some clinics in the uk have quite a waiting list for a donor match.

Hi
Pussycat is in uk (South Coast too!) but went abroad. I waited 6 months to be matched at Wessex. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Garnet

Minno and Pussycat went abroad! Minno went to my clinic in Prague! My clinic I would say was not progressive in Immune issues! I pretty much had to direct my Dr by via the Ladies with their knowledge on the older thread with some of my medical protocol! He had never used Lupron and apparently I was his first patient! They normally synced BC with egg retrieval and implantation! I almost missed my cycle because of his failure to details! I really think my placenta ruptured when I lost my DE baby because I never had such blood loss with my other MCs!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, interesting discussion! SKP I'm not sure why Canada would be so far behind, however I do know that immune issues is a controversial subject amongst fertility specialists. The problem is noone wants to be part of a trial so proper clinical trials are virtually non exist any, HOWEVER, from what I understand it is an area that most specialists are now exploring to varying extents. The following is on the HFEA website https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-options-reproductive-immunology.html
I personally had the tests done by a private clinic in the UK, though I feel they offered no proper follow up to the results. The tests show I had raised NK cells which may or may not be a cause of my failure to conceive. I think it's important to see both sides of this debate, however I for one am willing to try the treatment if it means even the slightest increase in chance of my getting pregnant. SKP it's a minefield of info and you have to read and educate yourself on the subject. It's never easy. 
Mrs W, as Mrs G says, I am on the south coast of England and was treated at a clinic here using my own eggs (IUI and IVF) and then they told me my chances if getting pregnant with my own eggs were less than 5% and I should consider donor eggs. The clinic offers an egg sharing program, where the recipient effectively pays for the donors treatment in return for half of her eggs. It still took almost a year for them to find me a good donor match and when they did it cost almost £9k (including meds) and sadly it did not work. The same clinic then did testing for thrombotic risk and NKC assay but offered no follow up unless I stayed with them for treatment. For a variety of reasons I started looking overseas and decided to go with Reprofit in Brno. The quality of care there is excellent and cost (including meds, flights, accommodation) was half that of UK. My only negative about Reprofit is the immune side of things (which I didn't realise when I went with them), however I know the protocol my UK clinic would have me on and Reproft are happy to go with that. Sadly our first attempt failed, however we have 2 top quality hatchling Blasts frozen and I go back next week for a scratch, followed by FET next month. PM me if you want any more info, happy to chat. 
Ladies I have another query, does anyone know the difference between Gestone and Agoluton? The latter is hugely cheaper and I can pick this up in CR next week. Is it as effective as Gestone? There has to be a reason for the price variation! x


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I am myself on Gestone. Don't have idea about Agolutin but I searched Google and found the link. You can have a look
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267664.0;prev_next=prev#new
But I think it will be better if you talk with your Dr. So just few days left for your scratch. Keeping my fingers xed for you Hun.
2have, hope you are enjoying your vacation.
Hope all the ladies are doing good.
SKP, how are you ? When are you planning to go for your FET?
AFM, I had my ET. So officially I am in my TWW. I hate this phase the most. I am on POI and anticoagulant shots. Had all the 3 embryos transferred on day 3, 2 embryos being of grade A quality and 1 not good ( she did not tell me the grade, says she is not hoping much from that particular embryo). Now keeping my fingers xed so that I don't lose my mind in the TWW like last time.


----------



## SKP

Coolstar- when the miscarriage is complete, I am still spotting, been over 12 days now altogether. Once this is over and another period comes then I will start meds I believe, Im hoping for sometime in the summer.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, congratulations!! Got everything crossed for you this time round. Really hope it works out. When's your test date? Thanks for the link! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar fx for a bfp!:dust:

I think with immune treatments they could break them up into what should be pretty solid easy to treat and should be tested absolutely by fertility specialists and then others that are more difficult to test for and treat requiring an immunologist. For those with clotting issues it's pretty straight forward. They know enough about it to say that Thrombophelia and Antiphospholipis Antibodies cause stroke in elderly people and implantation failure/mc and blood clots in pregnant women. It's genetically passed on and easy to treat.

NKC's are less straightforward to test for, the main treatments of NKC's are UVIg and intralipids which aren't available in all countries. Crystal was fairly confident from her 2 immunologists that prednisone alone wouldn't allow her to carry a baby so even if women can get prednisone it can be really difficult to get the infusions (thankfully she's in a country that offers IVIG for fertility immunological reasons and recognizes immunology as a medical practice).

Then there's LIT (this is the treatment to which diagnosis - I forget). The least proven, who knows if the treatment really works. They told us we need to get the white blood cells from DH's blood spun off from the red and then they inject this under my skin (that is LIT treatment). USA have banned it, there's 1 doctor in Toronto who does it but apparently he doesn't do a proper job of it and charges a fortune. Mexico has been doing it for quite a while and the doctor there trained in the States. This treatment is apparently needed when the maternal immune system rejects cells from husband (has a huge immune reaction bunting the embryo out). DH and I read the studies on this and they're pretty wishy-washy at best however when we did the treatment I had a massive reaction at first and the next month no reaction at all. Does that mean it worked to get my system building antibodies to DH's cells? Who knows but like PC said, I'll try anything to have a family!


----------



## Mrs G

Coolstar, congrats on being pupo. Relax and rest as much as you can. Sending :dust: When is your test date? 

Xx


----------



## Garnet

Good Luck Coolstar! Tripletts? We had another gal with triplets for a bit!


----------



## SKP

Congrats coolstar


----------



## Coolstar

My OTD is 1st May. 
SKP, is it normal to spot so long after mc. Did you talk with your doc about the bleeding.


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck Coolstar. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing to report from this end, enjoying life before getting back on the IVF roller coaster


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Mrs W, 

We've done donor egg abroad & looked into it the UK. The things I've considered on both:
1). Availability / waiting list - UK I think the quickest clinics are lister & Herts & Essex (who may not have a waiting list). Due to where we are in the UK, it's difficult to get to most clinics so it was easier to go abroad. 
2). Donor anonymity - for me the UK wins, I'm very sad my child will never be able to trace their donor. In the UK children can find their donor's details at 18. 
3). In the UK anyone upto 34/35 can be a donor I.e. Unproven. Abroad donors are often proven (can be requested), younger, healthier & better looking (sorry but it's true). 
4). Sperm - we've got really bad sperm & all the treatments we need bump the UK price up. Abroad they do what is needed & investigate better. 
5). Organisation - going abroad will mean you'll need to organise drugs in UK & not everywhere will take a foreign prescription. Asda is very reasonable. 
Organise scans off the clinics instructions. 
I've used Serum - wonderful clinic but waiting 4wks on a DR for my donors Af nearly pushed me & DH over the edge. With our work & being told each week it'd be the next week nearly pushed us over the edge. I could never do a fresh cycle with them again. 
Also when looking at clinics abroad need to consider how they treat donors. I know at serum they're treated very well which another reason we went there. Hope this helps. 

Good luck & I hope you don't need to do it.


----------



## SKP

When I was checked last week, the doc said there was signs of still a bleed, so for the rest of the week I spotted, as of today I believe I am officially done. MC April 6th-18th.

This past weds I got my numbers checked again the hcg is now 44. They want me to test next weds again to see if it reaches 0.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, got home last night from vacation and my cat died this morning. I'm so sad, dad's in the hospital with Parkinson's & broke his hip when we were away, his nursing home won't accept him back so hospice is likely next. When it rains it seems to pour:cry:
We have do much work to do too - back on the hamster wheel. Just hoping to hold my shit together to handle all my appointments in the next few days.


----------



## MinxyChick

SKP - I'm sorry to hear your going through all this. 

2have - I'm sorry to hear about your cat & your Dad. Our little furries are such a big part of the family & see us through so much. 
Your poor Dad, I hope he is comfortable & im sure they're taking good care of him. Once his hip heals will he be able to go back to the home? 
Hopefully your hols has given you strength/rested to deal with it all. You're a strong lady & we're all here for you in the tough times. Try to concentrate on the essentials & let the rest wait.


----------



## LLbean

Oh 2Have I'm so sorry about the kitty and Dad, hang in there. Hugs!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx ladies, Minxy, they don't expdct him to live long, a hospice is a place to die. They give intensive care to the extremely ill (cancer etc). Mom feels he's hung on to see us again.


Coolstar how are you feeling? 

Skp with both of my mc's my cycle didn't restart for over 2 months. Your body might need a rest. Dr Foong gave me progesterone to get back on track after one of those long 2 month waits, i was getting impatient & wanted to try again. It's a good time to treat yourself well & get healthy before the fet. Excercise might also kick start your cycles again naturally (plus always helps me with the depression between tries).


----------



## Garnet

Ahh Miss 2have,
Hugs and hope things get better!


----------



## SKP

Thanks 2have
Sorry to hear about your pet, i have never experienced a pet death, my dog at my parents is going on 12 years, hes our oldest. Has a heart murmer and going deaf. His deth will be my first.
And sorry to hear about your dad :( i hope all goes well.


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, so sorry you've come home to this. I hope your dad is comfortable and you manage to sort things out for him. Do you have others who can help? Then there's your poor kitty, it's heartbreaking to lose a pet, I've said goodbye to two kitties and would be heartbroken (again) if anything happened to my current two. You're a strong lady, focus on your baby, this is your job now to Nurture and protect and you'll do it, you have so much strength. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks for the kind words ladies, dad's getting care in the hospital, not the best because they're so short staffed in Alberta since the Conservatives cut healthcare over the last few years. DH and I had to suit up to go in there as he's got a superbug. I didn't think those things were that common but there were quite a few isolation rooms.


----------



## MinxyChick

Oh 2have, I was trying to be positive in the hope he's get better. I'm so sorry Hun. I'm glad you've had a chance to see him. 
Xxx


----------



## Coolstar

2have, I am so sorry. Lots of hugs to you Hun. It's so difficult to see your near and dear ones in pain :( 
PC, when is your scratch scheduled ?
Skp, hope your body return to normal soon. Take care.
Minxy, when will you start your ivf ?
AFM, nothing much. Trying not to pull my hairs and go crazy during the TWW :)


----------



## Mrs G

2have, so sorry you have all this to deal with. Thinking of you. 
Cool star, hope 2ww is being kind. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

We've got a scan booked for 8th May to find out bubs' gender. Hoping you'll all be joining me very soon. 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?

Mrs G we'll be joining you in the 18-20 week scan on May 4th. We're not finding out the gender though. Well I thought after our holiday I'd have gained heaps but I'm only up 2.5 lbs after all that eating! I feel so full after barely any food, it's like baby is competing for space. I'm not showing yet though except for after meals:haha:

Today is a better day, I'm kind of surprised how fast I bounced back after the death of my cat. I normally cry for days if not weeks when my kitties pass away. He was 24 lbs tho and maybe knowing he came to us and kept his serious health issues made it a tiny bit less horrific. I wouldn't be surprised if my dad passes in a week or two, we saw him last night and he's in pretty bad shape. Also has a super bug so we had to get gloves and gowns on. I hope however it happens it's quick and painless, he's ready to go.:cry:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey 2have, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. It's a difficult time but it sounds like as always your level headed and coping. xx


----------



## SKP

Hearing from my doctor today, 

If my hcg is 0 this past weds, I wait 1 month after then I can start BCP. They don't think I will start on my own, maybe because of the MC. It may have screwed things up. When I have had negative PT's in the past, the period has come on time, and was consecutive for at least 3 months. 

So if it comes on its own then I assume I start my bcp.

If on BCP, and if it comes, then I start my meds all over again. I believe implant may be in July if i did the schedule right.

And say if it was a positive pt test, possible due date in march :) My birthday month.

I pray that this time it will stick.


----------



## MinxyChick

Ooo SKP I hope July is your time. March is a lovely birthday month (it's mine too ;) ). 

Mrs G & 2have - the time is going so quick. Looking forward to hearing how the scans go!


----------



## SKP

Minxy- Cool :) We have many people in our close family with birthdays and anniversary in March.

Received a phone called 7:30 am this morning, ugh they had to call that early. Was having a good sleep lol.

So my number is now 6, they are considering that a 0 now. So once month from now I start BCP, unless I start on my own before then.

Round 4 here I go again.


----------



## Pussycat1

hey ladies,

SKP good luck with the next round, we have to bounce back and keep going and glad to see you are.
Well, I am in Brno! Very strange to be here by myself, got on the plane and said to myself 'lets start making this baby'! I'm going to go to the cinema tonight, then a bit of shopping tomorrow morning before my appointment then fly home tomorrow evening. I asked for some stats on transferring 1 or 2 and also confirmation on the grade of my frosties, so they confirmed 2 grade 1 hatchling blasts and in 2014 success rate for transferring 1 embryo was 48% Vs 58% for 2 embryos. Seems to me we have to go with 2. I am concerned about twins, I would dearly love twins and have always secretly hope for that, however my recent back problems worry me about my ability to carry twins. That said my cousin's girlfriend just had twin girls and they are so beautiful, made my heart skip a beat :) . So I reckon we throw everything at this cycle, have both put back and if that doesn't work then we stop, I've had too many cycles and have to accept it's not going to happen at some point. However we don't give up, we will move onto adoption, even then the waits don't end, my friends were interviewed last week after months of waiting and they hear on Tuesday if they get an 18 month old girl, so hope it works for them, their wait is similar to ours as it's all in the hands of other people. xx


----------



## SKP

Waiting is a pain in the rear. Thats my whole problem with ttc. Then when you move on to adoption its even more waiting.


----------



## Garnet

Good Luck Pussycat! Glad you gotta plan! All baby sticky wishes sent to you ! :baby::hugs: I put 2 back and only had 1 implant!


----------



## SKP

I wondered if I had 1 or 2. The ultrasound was clear when I got checked on the day of the mc.

I have a feeling it was 2, My hormone was pretty high like it went from 1096- to 9000 in 1 week. But who knows. Every number varies.


----------



## 2have4kids

PC enjoy your time in Brno, my fingers toes...everything is crossed for you. I wish you success this time. You're very wise to ask for the true stats behind 1 vs 2 embies, 60% sounds great to me. Wishing you a successful thaw and transfer. :dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks ladies, still got a few weeks and one more trip till transfer, just here for scratch and I'll also pick up some meds. 
SKP, it's hard not to think of these things but in reality it makes no difference, focus your energy on being healthy and thinking positive thoughts for your next cycle. xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, keeping my fingers xed for your scratch. 58% is a good number plus you have blastocyst . Did you ask them, out of the ladies who transferred 2 embryos how many ended up having twins ? 
SkP, good luck for your next round. 
AFM, was just talking with my DH what if this cycle does not work ? Like PC said can't go on infinitely in the IVF loop. And if I decide to go for another round of IVF I have to wait for 2 years ( around beginning of 2017 ) . I will be 35, DH 40 by then. Time is not at our side. But at present I don't want to think about it. Hopefully Gods delays are not his denials.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, 35 is not old! I am 44, hence using DE. However one way or another (it's a long story) been TTC since I was early thirties. IVF drains you emotionally and sometimes it's the right thing to do to give up, but the time has to be right and it has to be something you have reconciled in your head. I'm nearly there. However I have faith that neither if us will have to face that moment. x


----------



## MinxyChick

Totally agree with you ladies - we're always waiting for something. Seen a lot of birthdays go by...but trying to not think of that & enjoy each day as it comes. I pray we get there in the end. I'm not sure I could hack the waits with adoption but I guess if it came to it, I would. 

Enjoy your trip PC. 

SKP - not knowing anything about your back issues - I've heard Pilates is good for backs. Maybe there's something you can do to strengthen your back in preparation. Non identical twins run in my family so I've always thought I'd have twinnies.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Me & DH have just had 2 days in London being tourists. Going to the Houses of Parliament, walking around the sites etc. about to go home.


----------



## Pussycat1

Minxy, think you got confused (easily done, it's hard to keep up!), I have the back issues and yes Pilates is a great help. I used to do it a lot and have just started again on a course and also signing up for a different course run by physiotherapists who first do a full assessment, so I'm being proactive about sorting this out. 44 may be old when TTC but not when it comes to your back so I have to sort it. 
Have fun in London, I'm always amazed at the Houses of Parliament and how they built them. South bank is worth a stroll in a nice day. xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Yes PussyCat totally confused! Sorry, this is what happens when I try to keep up by using my phone & not the laptop. Sounds like you've found some good people on the back front. My Mum had me at 45 (her first & only child). Ironically it's me that's using donor everything (unexplained on my part).

We had a nice walk on the southbank. Was a good trip, thanks.


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, how you doing? How's you're dad? 
Mrs G how you feeling? You ladies have a scan coming up very soon, times flying past! 
Coolstar, how are you feeling, any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test on 1st or test early? 
Minxy, glad you had a good time in London! 
AFM, just waiting for AF then start meds! I asked for clarification on the stats and they said: 1 x FET = 48.3% positive HCG / 37.9 clinical pregnancy. 2 x FET = 57.7 positive HCG / 47.8 clinical pregnancy. Of those ladies that had 2 xFET 60% had twins. So I think you ladies are right, I have to go with 2, even though the risk of twins is high! So it's all or nothing. 
Question: does anyone know the difference between Prednisone and Prednisoline? I got one from the UK pharmacy and the other from CR pharmacy, just wondered what the difference (if any) was? xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I think going with 2 is a good decision . I am keeping my fingers xed for you. How did your scratch go ? Was it uncomfortable or painful ?
AFM, I will wait till my beta test . No POAS for me, I am too scared for it. I have NO symptoms whatsoever so kind of losing hope.


----------



## 2have4kids

See PC at least they gave you the clinical pregnancy success rates, I feel like Calgary only gives out + test stats (not a true indication of exactly how many make it to live birth). You've got 50% chance of clinical birth success rate with 60% twin rate, worth the risk in my eyes! You'd have your complete family if you jumped through both hoops. 
And what you save in not having to do another IVF you could spend on massage and physio for your back:haha:
Seriously tho, I really hope this is your turn!:dust:
Did they use water for the Endo scratch? In Athens they just shot water up there and charged me $100. I was a bit curious how water would rough up the lining?

AFM, was back to work today. Was sort of pleased about that - I do love my job. My colleagues took good care and finished off most of my projects so it'll be a nice quiet week to work on a small one. I told a few gf's at work that I'm pregnant and sorted some HR paperwork. The gf's have both had fertility issues. I was scared one of them would be upset but she seemed fine. 
The company gives us 10 weeks full pay before we start on federal mat leave benefits. I would like to share the federal parental leave with my partner. Give him at least a month at home with me.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey 2have, great that you get some pay on top of the federal stuff, it's great that it can be shared between both parents. Glad work isn't too tough. 
Re scratch, no water involved! That sounds weird, I've never heard of that! It was much like a smear test, only they pass a thin catheter through the cervix and scratch the lining. Agree that I'm not sure what water would do. It doesn't sound like a scratch. Reprofit charged 50.00 so very cheap and it turns out the dr that did it was the head physician of the clinic. I hope I get him for FET! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> Hey 2have, great that you get some pay on top of the federal stuff, it's great that it can be shared between both parents. Glad work isn't too tough.
> Re scratch, no water involved! That sounds weird, I've never heard of that! It was much like a smear test, only they pass a thin catheter through the cervix and scratch the lining. Agree that I'm not sure what water would do. It doesn't sound like a scratch. Reprofit charged 50.00 so very cheap and it turns out the dr that did it was the head physician of the clinic. I hope I get him for FET! x

Which doctor? Was it Dr. Marcel telcl? I find him off putting - he's WAY too good looking to be an IVF doctor:haha: Really, I prefer a woman. But it doesn't matter, as long as they do the job painlessly, carefully, and with compassion. That's the main thing!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi 2have, 
no it was Dr marek Koudelk, he was very charming and had a cheeky glint to his eye! My communication has generally been with Dr Michael Kozumplik or Eva and last transfer was done by Dr Marcela Pastorcakova. All have been excellent, though given transfer difficulties last time I'd be very pleased to have Dr Marek do the FET as he has so much experience and had no trouble at all negotiating his way round my weird shaped inside! x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi PC, I had predisolone prescribed from here. Maybe it's just a branding? 
Glad it all went well. 

Cool star, when's otd? Hope you're feeling ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## SKP

Today was a bit hard.

If I am not reminded in anyway of my mc Im okay and its in the back of the mind. But today I was at a weightless support meeting and the practice is to go around to everyone and people say they are up or down for weight, up: we say tomorrow begins a new week, down: we clap. When I said I was up, I heard someone in the background say something about me being pregnant.

My heart froze, everyone was silent, and my heart was pounding, dreading of what else would be said. But it was blown over, but it made me upset a bit and I was trying hard not to feel emotion.

And its hard now thinking, that I would of seen my first ultrasound and seen the doc to get prenatal care going. And it will be hard around Christmas thinking that was when my baby was due.

And its weird saying in convo when I was pregnant or this was my plans, or even weird saying that I was. Cuz it didn't feel like a pregnancy yet.


----------



## 2have4kids

Sorry SKP, mc effects us in very negative ways. You have to try to shove negative thoughts out and let yourself off the hook. You don't know why the embies didn't take:if they were chromosomally non-viable you wouldn't want to move forward that way, they don't test for viability at the Calgary clinic (PGS), you don't know if you have immune issues, the actual stats to live birth from frozen eggs with Calgary is meant to be around 30ish%-40ish% (the clinical positive pregnancy test stats that they release to patients are much higher than to live birth, which they tend not to talk about) there are many reasons that may be preventing you from having carried that pregnancy. When we do this IVF thing we're climbing a mountain of unknowns and pitfalls, you did your very best and that's the main thing you need to hold onto. 

If you do get pregnant any mc's that you've had may cause you undo stress too, hopefully time will numb the brain (it's good for making horrific events fuzzy). Just try to keep telling yourself that you did the best you could, your positive intentions, your efforts to eat healthy, etc and allow yourself to let go. 
I'm to the point where I'm 17 weeks pregnant and still haven't told friends/colleagues about our luck. I hated having to tell people that things didn't work out and just can't get past that now either. Maybe a small part of me still thinks things still might not work out:nope: but I don't let my brain go there very often! It's very fresh for you still, sorry you had a bad day!


----------



## SKP

Thank you 2 have for the encouragment


----------



## Coolstar

Sorry SKP, time is a big healer. So give yourself some time . Like 2have said you did all you could and nothing more you could have done. You have 1 frosty left, keeping my fingers xed for you.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Skp, so sorry you're feeling like this. It's sh*t, but completely natural and you must give yourself time to grieve for what should have been. 

Cool star. Thinking of you and got everything crossed. 

2have, don't you have a scan v soon? 

PC, hope you're ok, has the scratch left you with any side effects? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi mrs. G, I have my next scan & OB appt Monday at the hospital. The midwives want me to consult with an OB to see if I'm to high risk for them or to see if they should do shared care. 

How are you doing? 16 weeks are you feeling good? I had no issues at all first tri but feeling super lethargic in second tri. It may be because I haven't been doing my regular exercise classes (I got back into my noon hour classes last week with yoga, pilates, & kick boxing), but having a 1 month break from working up a sweat has made me into a bowl of jelly! I also can't eat as much. It takes me 2 hours to finish a meal. I had half a sandwich this afternoon and nearly hurled. Had to undo my bra to eat as it just feels like too much pressure in there. Even tho baby probably isn't competing for tummy space right now it sure feels like it! Have only put on 3 lbs (thankfully). The midwives reassured me the weight gain will come later (not to worry):pizza::holly:


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, 2have, Wow !!!! You ladies are in 2nd trimester now. Time really flies. Fxed for all your scans.
SKP, hope you are fine now.
PC , how are you ?
AFM, last 24 hrs have been crazy. Got my beta result and it was a BFP. My first ever BFP . When I got the result I did not react, I had thought about this moment before and how happy I would be but then when the moment arrived no reaction. DH is not here, he had called me before the beta test to ask me about any symptoms I am having. I had none, i thought it would be bfn like before and was thinking about joining a gym after the results since only thing that happened after every IVF was I gained weight . After the result when I called him neither did he react. It was like such a casual talk. I could not sleep the whole night and then I started having a headache . DH called me in the morning and said neither could he sleep. It took us more then 24 hrs for the news to sink in. I am still scared, paranoid since it is very early. But I am thankful to God and all of you ladies here for supporting me through my failed IVF.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar that's FABULOUS news! You sound like you're in shock over the results. Are you getting set up for a second beta test to see the doubling rate? Remind me how many did you put back? 

I'm so bloody excited for you! This thread needs more successes! Thanks for making my day xx :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Cool star, that is fantastic news. Massive congratulation!!! I've been on everyday hoping for your update. 

The first few days and even weeks are surreal and still nervy and believe it mamma, you're pregnant :happydance:
Xx


----------



## Garnet

Coolstar said:


> MrsG, 2have, Wow !!!! You ladies are in 2nd trimester now. Time really flies. Fxed for all your scans.
> SKP, hope you are fine now.
> PC , how are you ?
> AFM, last 24 hrs have been crazy. Got my beta result and it was a BFP. My first ever BFP . When I got the result I did not react, I had thought about this moment before and how happy I would be but then when the moment arrived no reaction. DH is not here, he had called me before the beta test to ask me about any symptoms I am having. I had none, i thought it would be bfn like before and was thinking about joining a gym after the results since only thing that happened after every IVF was I gained weight . After the result when I called him neither did he react. It was like such a casual talk. I could not sleep the whole night and then I started having a headache . DH called me in the morning and said neither could he sleep. It took us more then 24 hrs for the news to sink in. I am still scared, paranoid since it is very early. But I am thankful to God and all of you ladies here for supporting me through my failed IVF.

Congratulations Coolstar! I had no symptoms either with my DE ! It is kinda good you are casual about it and not totally stressed! It will be okay :hugs:!


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> Coolstar that's FABULOUS news! You sound like you're in shock over the results. Are you getting set up for a second beta test to see the doubling rate? Remind me how many did you put back?
> 
> I'm so bloody excited for you! This thread needs more successes! Thanks for making my day xx :hugs:

Good luck :flower:!


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, that's amazing news, so happy for you! I think if it ever happens for me I'll be the same! 
2have, best of luck with the scan! Let us know how it goes. 
SKP, it's totally natural to feel like you do, I can't imagine how awful it must be for you. I've never got the BFP in all my cycles so I can imagine how devastating it must be. 
AFM, still waiting for AF, due any day and I can feel she's on her way. Been having mild cramps since scratch but then I always get a bit crampy on the leaf up to AF, never used to but seems to last longer as I get older. 
Mrs G do you have another scan?
xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi pc. Got a private scan booked for Friday. Will be 17w so really hoping they'll be able to tell if we're pink or blue. Dd is desperate for a sister, dh for a son, I'm easy either way. 
Keep the faith my lovely, it will happen for you. Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G that's exciting, let us know how the scan goes!

Had the scan today, sonographer said the legs are long, body all measures 7.5 weeks, legs measure 8 weeks 6 days lol. She looked at us and said no wonder :haha:
We told her we didn't want to know the gender but I think we both accidentally saw a small 3rd leg (little nub). 
The OB said they'll send me to an OB who specializes in clotting issues. They said the science isn't clear weather I should be on anti-coagulants or not. When I'm told I have 2 serious clotting issues by Dr. Beers clinic which specializes in those sorts of issues I have to believe the Dr who specializes in reproductive immune medicine & diagnosed me. Why on earth would I chance it? Silly canadian doctors:nope:


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Ladies !! All of you have been so supportive when I was out and down. Everything still seems surreal to me even now.
MrsG, keep us posted after your scan. 
2have , Congrats for team Blue !! My beta result was 2967, and we did transfer 3 embryos (2 being grade A and 3rd one was not good, they did not tell me the grade ) . Now my doc wants me to go for a scan. 
PC, I am keeping my fingers xed for you Hun !!


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar let us know when your scan is/how it goes. So excited for you. You need a ticker!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Coolstar that is fab news :happydance:

2h I assume you missed a 1 off in front of your weeks :wacko:
Congrats on possible team :blue: Boys are fab :winkwink:

Mrs G looking forward to hearing about your scan. 

SKP it will take time to get over the mc so let yourself grieve. 

Hi everyone else:wave:, still stalking!


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, you must be so excited about Friday! Keep us posted! 
2have, it must have been so nice to see your baby, blue or pink!
I'm STILL waiting on AF, now on day 35 of cycle, I do have irregular cycles but the longest has been 36 days after I'd stopped BCP, so perhaps my body is still readjusting after BCP Nov - Jan. Can scratch delay AF? I really need her to show as if it's any later than tomorrow FET is likely to be end of month and that's a problem work wise. There's always something .... x


----------



## MinxyChick

Coolstar - congratulations. After everything you & your DH have been through a bit shock isn't surprising. Be good if they give you an early scan & set your minds at rest.

2have - lovely news on the scan. Drs really worry me sometimes they seem to have so little knowledge for anything out of the norm, good job your always on top of things.

Pussycat - hope your AF hurries up soon, we seem to spend so much time in this process not wanting AFs that arrive & then wanting it to arrive & its gone awol. I haven't heard anything about scratches delaying it. Really need to get mine booked.

Mrs G - looking forward to hearing your news.

SKP - I'm sorry to hear your having a tough time, when I had my miscarriage last July I felt exactly the same. Now I've gone past the EDD I feel a relief as I don't think about it in the same way. I wish people didn't pass comment on others in ear shot like that. Lovely words from 2Have on the subject. Wish i was a better wordsmith! 

AFM: waiting to get started at the end of the month. Currently trying to pack in lots of exercise, I go out too much so I've only lost 2lb since Christmas! Prior to the last year I've maintained my weight for 10 years but with the steroids & bad advice from the UK clinic I'm carrying an extra stone, some might say this is nothing but when your clothes are too tight its annoying as I don't want to buy a new wardrobe. Hoping to fill it with maternity gear anyway ;)

Take care everyone


----------



## Coolstar

2have, I am still scared to put the ticker so early. Till how long did you take the PIO shots and anticoagulant shots ? My butt is really sore.
PC, when you want AF to show up she is always late. And all the meds/ injections does disturb your body. Hope your AF shows up in a day or two.
Butterfly, thanks !!
Minxy, same thing happened to me. I tend to gain weight after every IVF. I was a size 4 before my first IVF and now I am size 6. 
MrsG, keep us posted.
AFM, did have my scan and it showed a single gestational sac. My doc said she can see the yolk sac. I am happy that at least one did stick, DH is happy that it is not twins although I have no problem with twins and would have loved it but was little worried about triplets since we did transfer three.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Coolstar, congrats on the 1 bean you have growing! I hear your aches and pains with the shots. The pain depends on the amount of progesterone. In Europe they had strong dose stuff so it wasn't too bad but when I got my last month's worth in .Canada it was dilute and I had to inject quite a bit - it really hurt and was hard to find a non-hard patch. The injection sites turn hard and sore. I did the progesterone injections till the end of the 12th week, slowly weaning off .25 mg at a time until the last day (depends on the strength of your progesterone - I was at a total of 2mg/day. Give it a rub after injecting and you can even put a warm pack on it. What's ER you do, if you work out or walk a lot I don't recommend injecting into your big leg muscle. I had to forfeit my fitness classes all week because it hurt so much to walk. 

Anticoagulants like Lovenox & baby aspirin? I have 2 serious blood clotting issues so not coming off til 6 weeks after delivery and the day of. Do you know the reason you're taking anti-coags? For Thrombophelia, APS, or over weight BMI they recommend anticoagulants as mc and clotting are high risk. There's some good studies on this site for baby aspirin:
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/aspirin
on weight and defects:
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/obesity-and-miscarriage/weight-and-hormones
Thrombopheliia:
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/thrombophilia-and-miscarriage
and AntiPhospholipid Antibodies:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0002937896706105


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks 2have for the tip. My muscle has became hard and sore. I am taking hot and cold compress. Do you massage the site after injection or just rub it for few seconds ?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Hope you're all well. 

Just to let you know our scan went well and we are in team..............blue!!! 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, such lovely news! Congratulations
I too put weight on throughout my cycles, over the years I think I gained 20lbs, however I'm back to where I'm comfortable and in UK size 12, determined to stay that way (until I have a bump!). I have been really worried about AF not showing, but realised I've miscounted and today is in fact day 35 of my cycle, which isn't great but not as bad as I thought. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G congrats!!! 
PC, fx for your AF to come, when we want the darn witch to come she's never there, when we want her and her broomstick to fly away, she's slways in our face. :grr:

I just spoke to the fs at Calgary fc, talking about why her tests came up negative and what exactly they test for. She was so excited for my pregnancy, which was nice, but stayed right stoic about how the USA, Britain etc over test/over treat and how if the ho outside of their standard medical philosophies, they step into malpractice territory. The fear of being sued has stunted Canada's outlook on immune issues and infertility. Kind of reinforces my reasons to be treated elsewhere.


----------



## Garnet

Congrats Mrs G. Exciting News!

Good News 2have!

Hopefully everything will go smoothly Pussycat!

Yeah Coolstar! All you need is one to work!

Good luck MinxyChick!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet how are you? How's the updating & job hunting going?


----------



## Coolstar

Mrs G said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Just to let you know our scan went well and we are in team..............blue!!!
> 
> Xx

MrsG Yayyyy :hugs: for team Blue !! Your DH must be very happy :happydance:.

Garnet thanks !! That's true you just need one to stick. I am greatful to God for that.


----------



## SKP

A couple days past MC day and I started again :)

Don't have to wait until end of month to start BCP. Shaves off a month doing FET. :)

They wanted me to wait 1 month after MC. And they didn't think my period sou;d come back on its own, so they said wait 1 month then a little after to see if period comes, if not I would go on BCP.

But it came on its own :)

MrsG Congrats!


----------



## dmama

Ms. G -- congrats on team blue!
Ladies, I have some catching up to do...been quite busy with the goings on of life and such and have been off posts for the most part....

Hope to catch up soon. Wishing everyone well...


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Dmama, what have you been up to? 
Coolstar do you have any more scans scheduled? 
SKP great news about AF, now it's PC's turn.

The bump is here, officially sprouted this week and gets bugger with food intake. Still working out, doing stuff. How's everyone, enjoying spring yet?


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, I long for a bump, but I bet if I ever get one I'll be horrified! STILL waiting for AF, something's amiss ...


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I have a feeling that your next cycle will work. Keeping everything xed for you !!
2have, I have a scan next Thursday. I am still scared, I guess will feel better once I can hear the heartbeat. Is it normal to feel scared or I am reacting too much, don't know. Congrats for your bump sprout. So did you do some wardrobe shopping ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar I think it's totally normal, and if you've had losses you'll get anxious every few weeks after to know that everything is ok. I got a few maternity pants while in Europe. The H&M here has no maternity section.
I'd like to get a belly band too so I have the option of wearing all of my regular pants too, just with the top buttons undone.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar I think it's totally normal to feel like you do. This is such a long hard journey for is all that when we finally get there it must be hard to believe it's actually happened. Good luck on Thursday. 
2have, there are so many high street stores here that have maternity sections, I'm obviously hoping to be browsing them soon! 
Well AF is finally here!! Seriously I was worried that it just wasn't going to happen this month and was all set to delay things. So all systems go now! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pc :dance::bunny:


----------



## dmama

Thanks for asking 2have - Household move which has kicked our butts!!!! Still trying to get our lives in order...will try to catch up soon ladies...but praying for good news for all of us!!!!
Hugs!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
PC great news that af arrived. Everything crossed for this one. Xx
Cool star, it's so natural to be cautious. When you see that hb you'll feel so much better. Do try and enjoy it too. 
2have, there are so few shops with maternity sections here, loads online tho. I'm still squeeeezing into my old jeans with a long vest top and a hair band through the button hole!! 

Xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, yayyyy for AF to show up !! So now did they give you some meds or injections to start ?
2have, our Target store carry maternity section. You can have a look if you have Target nearby. Online you can have a look at Ann Taylor and Loft. They have maternity section and you can find some of them on sale.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar, I love Loft. The Targets in Canada went bankrupt, they carried aweful cheapie stuff, nothing like the American Targets. And then they charged loads for the half decent products too, not fair!

I have 3 maternity pants and will get a band to keep on wearing my usual pants. They fit fine except for the top one or two buttons. Right now every evening I can't wait to get home to put my PJ's on. I'd live in them if I could! But I don't think my boss would enjoy bright red tartan flannel pants at work:haha:

PC do you do the dreaded injection that shuts your system down now (total baby brain can't remember what it's called) or are you on something else? Probably starting estrogen yes? Good luck with it.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Ladies, 
Dmama, how's your new home? Are busy nesting?! 
2have, does it feel weird to have a bump after all this time of trying? I've imagined for so long what it must be like, if I ever get there it will be a miracle. How's your dad doing? 
Mrs G, if you're ever in London, Top Shop on Oxford St (the huge one) have a big maternity section as do H&M. 
SKP, Coolstar, Minxy, hope you're all doing ok? 
No drugs to start AF, the witch kept me waiting and showed up all by herself, of course she's timed it perfectly so I'll probably need the last working day of the month off work to go to CR which is difficult for me to arrange, she really is a bitch! I've started 2mg Estrogen (3 times a day), 25mg prednisone and baby aspirin for now. Then when I have my scan ( cDay 13), if lining is 7mm add in progesterone shots which I am dreading as I've never find them and Clexane shots. No depot injection 2have, not sure why, I asked and they said no need with FET. 
In the mean time dealing with life, SIL has taken a turn for the worse with her cancer, she's been given c 6 months. Devistating news. DH is being so strong. It would be so nice for him and his mum to have good news, but then if it does happen for us I know SIL will never meet our baby. &#128575;
Then yesterday one of our cats (Angus) spent the day at the vets as he had a huge abscess at the top of his tail where another cat bit him, &#128576;poor thing is all shave in the area and looks very weird and sore, but so much better than he was. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh PC I'm sorry to hear about your cat Angus and especially I SIL! We just watched a Vice documentary on curing cancer. They've figured out how to genetically manipulate HIV, Measles, and the common cold virus to attack cancer cells only. HIV was used successfully to treat Leukaemia, Measels for lymphoma, and cold virus for brain tumours. It seemed, the harsher the virus, the more effective the treatment. The common cold success rates were 4 opinion 26 patients, the other two were 100%, and absolutely no signs of cancer left. Truly amazing. What's sil type? Again, truly sorry to hear this.
PC this haas to be your turn! It's pure disbelief for the first tri and a lot of stress. DH keeps saying this is the best thing that's ever happened in his life. Over & over. He's a pretty low key kind of guy, it's nice to see him get so excited!
Fx for you:dust:


----------



## SKP

pussycat- Sorry for how rough things are going.

How is everyone else doing?

Im doing good, AF showed up on its own, but very light and the odd cramps. Not like my usual, I guess that is normal after mc.

I start my BCP again now, then onto my usual drugs. IVF FET 1 Blast sometime in July.


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks SKP, glad things have taken there course for you and I hope you can move forward hopefully and positively for your FET. You'll be a month behind me, I'm probably looking at 30th May for transfer (which means I have to sort something out with work for month end as I'll need to fly 29th, but this is do much more important than work!). 
2have, thank you for your kind words. Angus is much better, looked a sight when he came home, shaved and bloody, not pretty. However cats and their amazing healing powers, he's now just got a bit of a wound where the drained the abscess and goes back today for a check up. SIL had breast cancer last year, given the all clear in Oct and by Dec it was in her lungs and bones, 3 weeks ago they told her she it was in her brain and the chemo was no longer working. She's had radiotherapy and is now seeing a private specialist (not covered by insurance or NHS) to have immunotherapy, it's all a bit experimental but it's her only chance and realistically it only extends her life, doesn't save it. She's so positive and in between treatment going on holiday etc she's only 47 .... Tragic. Anyway we're trying to stay positive and make the most of the time we have. xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I am so sorry for your SIL :( . So will you be flying the same day as your transfer or would be staying in CR for few days.


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks Coolstar. Fly 29th FET 30th, haven't decided if I'll come back 31st or 30th yet or if DH will come. 
How did yours an go? Meant to say good luck into earlier post. x


----------



## SKP

Transfer day for me is tentively July 6th, it was June 29th, but had to be pushed a week. It all depends on when af arrives again. 

BCP started on May 13th cd 5. 

Hopefully AF starts around cd 30-35. I usually have 5 days of af, but today makes 6 days. So I may be pushed by a day or 2.

I do start suprafact on May 26th. cd 18.

The worst thing is trying to book an ultrasound. Booking them in the clinic is no problem, but I would have to stay in there city for 5 days before transfer. Transfer is 5 days after the US.

But I don't want to spend 5 days just for the sake of a 2 hour thing. So booking it in my city is challenging. Sometimes it takes up to 3 months for US, it all depends how busy it is.

So really hoping I can get it done in my city and not spend 4 unnecessary days. And I may be doing all this for nothing, meaning that I don't know if the egg is viable until I go to their clinic for the transfer. So spending 5 extra days can be devastating, its already bad enough if its not viable even if we were there for for a day.

The reason why I have to wait 5 days b/w US and transfer is because the blast is 5 days, So my lining needs to have the 5 days worth of meds before transfer.


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I asked you that because my Doc was very particular for at least 24hrs bed rest. If possible even I feel so.
SKP, hopefully you get the U/S booking in your city. FXed for you.
2have, MrsG how are you ladies doing ?
AFM, my U/S went well. We did found the heartbeat , it was amazing . I am much relaxed now :) , was really worried about it.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, so pleased for you! I'm glad you can rest a little easier. The clinic have said that I can travel on the day of transfer but I am thinking I'll probably stay Sat night too and chill out. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Costar that's fabulous news. Pc all thebest with the bookings! 
Skp, now that the NDP are in AB will see more investment in healthcare. You shouldn't need to wait that long for a local u/s. My doc slways hooked me up before our European ivf's with very little notice, I'n guessing the small towns need more resources. 
Mrs G & dmama how are you ladies? And the mom's? Butterfly, garnet, crystal everyone else...how's your spring shaping up?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone 

PC, I am so sorry to hear about your SIL. She sounds a very positive and inspirational woman. And I hope your cat is on the mend. So glad you're looking forward to the next cycle, I felt so much better when I had s plan of action! I was recommended 24 hrs bed rest and another 24hrs of chill out. That was after blast transfer as the Dr said by 48 hrs after et it would've implanted. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

SKP, whst a nightmare with your scan. Nothing's ever made easy is it? Hope you get it sorted and can start looking forward to your cycle. 

Cool star. So excited you saw the hb!! And I love your ticker. How are you feeling? Hope you're starting to enjoy it a little now. 

2have, how's that bump?!

Big waves to everyone I've missed and happy wknd. 

Afm, 18w and starting to feel baby now. Still a little nervous, use my Doppler most days to check on him! Big debate on names, really struggling with boys names. 

Happy weekend everyone. 
Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks MrsG, I feel much better now. And it's lovely seeing the ticker and knowing how much the baby is growing. Can u feel the baby moving now ? What is Doppler ? When is your due date ?
AFM I do feel crampy sometime, is it normal.


----------



## doshima

Wow, it's been ages I came here. Had a lot on my plate. 

2have, I can barely believe my eyes. Am soooo excited for you. Finally. 

Hi everyone, just checking in to see how the beautiful ladies are doing and to keep spreading some baby dust. Sorry I did not read from my last read so I know I must hv missed a lot but am wishing everyone here the very best. Hugs and kisses


----------



## Mrs G

Coolstar said:


> Thanks MrsG, I feel much better now. And it's lovely seeing the ticker and knowing how much the baby is growing. Can u feel the baby moving now ? What is Doppler ? When is your due date ?
> AFM I do feel crampy sometime, is it normal.

Yes I had cramping but its just your uterus stretching for baby. I can feel him move every now and then, it's getting stronger and more regular. A Doppler is a handheld heartbeat monitor. I got mine on eBay for about £40. At first it was really tricky to find the hb but I've been hearing his hb on it from about 14w. Im due 16th oct. Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

2have, all good thanks. a has just started to crawl so I think a bit longer for walking. 

PC can't remember if I said so sorry about your SIL :nope: so sad. 

Dosh hi :hi:


----------



## SKP

Hey Everyone :)

I was able to have my ultrasound locally this time for June 29th :)

And implant day July 6th, if eggie unthaws.


----------



## Coolstar

Skp, good that you got u/s booking in your town.
PC, how are you ? Not much time left for your transfer. Keep us posted.
2have, MrsG, how are you ladies ? 2have when is your due date ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar nice ticker! Is your next scan at your 12 week Nauchal translucency test then?
BF it's only a matter of time now before your wee sprog will be into everything! Enjoy this time that they're just learning. And have your running shoes on standby.
PC have you sorted your dates then for the end of the month? How's the regiment going? 
SKP best of luck with thawing the embie, fx for June 6th.
And everyone else? What's everyone up to? 
Dosh it was so nice to hear from you, how's it going then? Any fun birth/baby stories to tell?
AFM, just had another midwife appt today, I'm just struggling a little with shortness of breath and low blood pressure but still working out and eating healthy to try to combat this. My pilates class is getting harder and harder:haha: the balance is off when doing lying down sit ups, feet come off the ground (not looking very elegant anymore):haha: with the increase of boob & belly size, more weight up top makes for a much more challenging class!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies long time since I've been on but have been busy with the girls :) Just wanted to see who was where. 2have I still smile when I think of you, how bloody exciting after all that time hey? So amazing! Those that are pregnant hang in there it gets worse before it gets better and by better I mean bubs being born :) those still trying hang in there it's a tough road but one worth taking. Going to read back a bit and see where everyone is exactly


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Ladies! 
Crystal / Butterfly great to hear from you, you must have your hands full! 
SKP, glad you got your scN sorted, it always seems unduly stressful for a straightforward procedure. 
MrsG / Coolstar / 2have how are you lovely preggers ladies feeling? 
Dosh, good to hear from you. 
AFM, just had my Intralipd infusion today, all fine. Scan tomorrow, got everything crossed for 7mm lining. Ironically when I was havingy infusion there was a guy in the seat next to me who had virtual no NKC and was having an infusion to boost his, if only we could have swapped. That said I do think my immune system is suppressed, I had a cough before I started on the prednisone and I just can't shift it, which really isn't like me. Also feel my eyes sore and tired like I have a sty coming (I get them when I'm run down). So hopefully the higher dose 25mg will do the trick. I was worried about getting time off work next Friday as month end is tricky for me, but my boss has been so nice even though he hadn't a clue what I'm being treated for! xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, yayyyy for your infusion and prednisone. How did your scan go ?


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> PC, yayyyy for your infusion and prednisone. How did your scan go ?

All good thanks, 8mm so I am very happy. Did my first POI shot today so another thing ticked off the list! I got the lady who did my scan to draw targets only bum so I knew where to aim! All systems go for next Saturday! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> ! I got the lady who did my scan to draw targets only bum so I knew where to aim! All systems go for next Saturday! xx

:haha:targets hey? HILARIOUS, I love it lol. That a girl, I hope Saturday is your lucky day. :hugs:


----------



## SKP

I start the spray meds tomorrow along with aspirin. Time is flying by !


----------



## SKP

Pussycat1 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> PC, yayyyy for your infusion and prednisone. How did your scan go ?
> 
> All good thanks, 8mm so I am very happy. Did my first POI shot today so another thing ticked off the list! I got the lady who did my scan to draw targets only bum so I knew where to aim! All systems go for next Saturday! xxClick to expand...

I liked my PIO's in the upper area in the thigh muscle. The hip area wasn't too bad but prefer the leg.


----------



## 2have4kids

If you try it in the leg I highly recommend doing it when you don't have anything physical planned for the next half week. I had to opt out of all my workout classes as my leg was so sore I could barely walk. Maybe it is different for different people but for me - not a pleasant experience!


----------



## Pussycat1

Think I'll stick with my targets spots. It's a big enough target area for me not to worry too much about hitting nerves or blood vessel! I can feel it ache a little today where I injected yesterday so I can imagine over time it's going to be uncomfortable. The things we do ...!


----------



## 2have4kids

MinxyChick I've been thinking about you, are you getting started with a cycle too? How are you lady?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone

Pussycst, skp so exciting. Got everything crossed for you both. How are you feeling? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, 
Been quiet on here the past few days. Hope everyone's ok? 
I had 2 perfect top grade hatchling blasts put back today, under anaesthetic so easy transfer. Dr said circumstances are perfect so I am feeling hopeful. Spent the day resting in my hotel room and beginning to get cabin fever, fly back tomorrow evening. It's a beautiful day here in Brno, seems a shame to spend it indoors but needs must! Test day 11th June, which seems like an age away. xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, was thinking about you. I am keeping my fingers xed for you. Congrats for being PUPO. Take rest Hun. My doc was very particular for at least 24hrs bed rest. Are you alone or DH with you ? Lots of baby dust to you and don't stress. Maybe you can enjoy a comedy movie in your room and some nap :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Been quiet on here the past few days. Hope everyone's ok?
> I had 2 perfect top grade hatchling blasts put back today, under anaesthetic so easy transfer. Dr said circumstances are perfect so I am feeling hopeful. Spent the day resting in my hotel room and beginning to get cabin fever, fly back tomorrow evening. It's a beautiful day here in Brno, seems a shame to spend it indoors but needs must! Test day 11th June, which seems like an age away. xx

My fingers & toes are crossed for you PC. We need more bfp's on this thread! Threat yourself kindly and watch lots of comedies:dust:


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat: It is your turn babe! Finger crossed! Hi everyone! Enjoying Summer! Hi 2have!


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks ladies! I'm here alone as the cost of flights had shot up (seems Brno is more popular in May than Feb!) so the sensible thing was for me to come alone. It's fine, Brno is an easy place to be. 
SIL is also back in hospital so it's best he's at home. It's such a make or break time in her treatment, her and her husband are being so strong, but when I saw him last weekend he had that sad desperate and lost look about him. Life really is unfair and I struggle to see reasons for this suffering. x


----------



## 2have4kids

PC i'm so sorry your family is having to go through this, you're right, life is NOT fair:cry:
You're a brave woman to travel alone, I'm glad you're finding it easy, I thought Athens was easy too-it's amazing how we get through things when we focus on success! Sending you big hugs:hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

2have4kids said:


> PC i'm so sorry your family is having to go through this, you're right, life is NOT fair:cry:
> You're a brave woman to travel alone, I'm glad you're finding it easy, I thought Athens was easy too-it's amazing how we get through things when we focus on success! Sending you big hugs:hugs:

You know what 2Have? Even if this doesn't work for us I really feel like I've come out of this a stronger and better person. I've been through so much the past few years TTC and I've learned a lot about myself, other people and human nature in general. xx


----------



## myonechance

pussycat I hope you had an uneventful trip home and that your wait time now is uneventful as well :) Perhaps this is your ticket that will stick :) I think it's great you had the opportunity to get treatment in CR. I have been to Europe several times but didn't make it there. made it as far as Austria, Germany and Italy. Fingers crossed for you and sounds like you have a great sense of purpose reading what you wrote to 2Have!


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat, congrats on being pupo! Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you got home ok and the next week and a bit fly by. 
Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Have everything crossed for you PC xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat1 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> PC i'm so sorry your family is having to go through this, you're right, life is NOT fair:cry:
> You're a brave woman to travel alone, I'm glad you're finding it easy, I thought Athens was easy too-it's amazing how we get through things when we focus on success! Sending you big hugs:hugs:
> 
> You know what 2Have? Even if this doesn't work for us I really feel like I've come out of this a stronger and better person. I've been through so much the past few years TTC and I've learned a lot about myself, other people and human nature in general. xxClick to expand...

PC, the infertility journey do teach us so much. Now I think if I survived my 3+ years of misery I can survive anything :thumbup: . You are a strong woman :hugs: , really admire you for that. And I always believed Gods delays are not his denials. You will be in my prayers :flower: .


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? 
I'm back home, uneven trip journey and straight back to work. I've been very positive up until today when suddenly I'm feeling really premenstrual (a bit crampy and generally feeling down). Until now I've had very little cramping (a little bit Sun / Mon but only noticed because I'm on it like a hawk!). Previous transfers I've had bad cramping right from the word go, like my body is immediately trying to reject the embryos, so I was feeling quite positive that I wasn't getting that this time. However today it feels like every other failed attempt. I keep telling myself I've had 2 top quality hatchling blasts put back, endo scratch, intralipids, steroids, POI, what else can I do? I'm at the end of the road here and feel like I'm the only one who's failed. 
Sorry for the pity party, reckon these hormones can't be helping &#128543;


----------



## LLbean

PC the scary thing is that the PMS symptoms can also be pregnancy symptoms. Don't give up hope


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, keep positive, the body plays tricks on us at the best of times!


----------



## Coolstar

Yes PC it can also mean positive pregnancy. I never had any symptoms/crampings in any of my IVF. So after my last transfer I thought it will be a BFN. But that turned out to be positive. So relax, try not to symptom spot (I know it is easier said than done) and as you have said, you have done your best nothing more you can do.


----------



## Pussycat1

Thank you ladies, I know you are all right of course. xx


----------



## LLbean

ah if only my husband knew I'm always right too ;-)


----------



## SKP

i had no symptoms either, thought i was a bfn on day 12 PT


----------



## SKP

AF is here, right on time CD 30 5 days after BCP. 
I call it in tomorrow, then they will let me know when to start esterase. Which will be roughly in 2 weeks. Ultrasound is on the 29th.

How is everyone doing? I had little of a rough couple days of thoughts running through my head. My close friend just had her 2nd baby, and I watched her first toddler all day and night. Now her sister will be having her 1st in 9 weeks. Now I got to get through the baby dedication. And then the baby dedication of the other one. And her baby shower; didn't find out the sex of the baby, having shower after he/she is born. That would be torture if I didn't find out.

And another thought ran through my mind, that this would of been around my "safe" 3 month pregnant time.


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, be strong!!
PC, keeping our fingers Xed for you.
How are other ladies doing ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Coolstar, nice ticker! How have you been feeling?
Pussycat everything alright? You must be close to test time?

Everyone else - I hope you're all enjoying spring. It's been a cracker of a spring for us so far, very hot unseasonable temperatures. I don't know how I managed to catch a cold with all this sun but my throat & head are killing me. I think the worst of it's over thankfully. 
I started feeling baby move on a regular basis last week. It's kind of weird to be sitting watching TV and see the mound of my belly move. I always feel like the little squirt is trying to get out:haha: but it's not allowed for for another 3 months.


----------



## Butterfly67

It's weird that isn't it 2H?!

PC, thinking about you. Hope you are ok x


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies
SKP, sorry you've been feeling so crap. Tough times. 
The past week or so has been pretty awful for us. I'm not sure if I mentioned on this thread or not but my SIL has been fighting against cancer for the past 1 1/2 years and on Sunday she lost her battle. She was 46, she'd suddenly gone downhill this last 2 weeks and doctors had stopped all treatment beyond pain control. it's terribly sad but in some ways a relief that it's not dragged on longer. 
This morning I did a HPT and was pretty sure it was negative (it was very early), when I looked again an hour later I saw this:

This was an hour or so after the test, you're meant to read then within 3-5 mins so I'm trying not to get hopeful as I'm scared it's a false reading. It's not strong and I'm 11 days post transfer but there's definitely two lines. What do you ladies think? Am I clutching at straws? This is the first time I've ever seen two lines but I am fully prepared for a negative. However given the terrible news DH has had is so love to give him something positive xx


----------



## Garnet

Well I am thinking it is a positive! I don't know of any other drug that might give you double lines! Do another every day for progression!  ! I am sorry about your SIL and in some cases it is better to not see them suffer! I certainly hope for good news for you and hubby ! Itis your turn Sweetie!


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks Garnet, I'd so love it to be good news. I'm going to buy more tests at lunch time and retake. Just worried it's an evap line as it was a good hour after. However I've never had this before so secretly hopeful. x


----------



## Pussycat1

I am truly shocked! 
Look, just ran to the pharmacy at lunchtime and bought 4 FR tests, straight to the loo and immediately the following came up:

I can't wait to give DH some good news and I am almost scared to believe this after years of failure. I can't believe this but it looks like I might finally be PREGNANT!!! xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, so sorry about your SIL.
But I am so happy for you. It is definitely positive, was praying for you. I know how you must be feeling. It takes time to sink in, but believe me it has happened. Yayyyy, for you and the baby. Now you take care. You really deserve this, you are definitely pregnant :) .


----------



## LLbean

hehehe told you! no need to be scared, that is a TRUE POSITIVE!!!! Congrats!!!

sorry about your SIL


----------



## 2have4kids

PC I'm SOO sorry about your sil, hugs to you :hugs:
FRER's are THE BEST! That's one huge :bfp: if I've ever seen one. Now hang onto it with all your might :bunny: congratulaitons my friend, you deserve this!


----------



## Coolstar

2have4kids said:


> Hi Coolstar, nice ticker! How have you been feeling?
> Pussycat everything alright? You must be close to test time?
> 
> Everyone else - I hope you're all enjoying spring. It's been a cracker of a spring for us so far, very hot unseasonable temperatures. I don't know how I managed to catch a cold with all this sun but my throat & head are killing me. I think the worst of it's over thankfully.
> I started feeling baby move on a regular basis last week. It's kind of weird to be sitting watching TV and see the mound of my belly move. I always feel like the little squirt is trying to get out:haha: but it's not allowed for for another 3 months.

2have, it must be awesome to feel your baby :baby: move . When is the earliest you feel the movement ? Although I am pregnant I am not bonding with my baby :nope: , maybe once I feel the movement I might feel something.


----------



## Garnet

Coolstar said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi Coolstar, nice ticker! How have you been feeling?
> Pussycat everything alright? You must be close to test time?
> 
> Everyone else - I hope you're all enjoying spring. It's been a cracker of a spring for us so far, very hot unseasonable temperatures. I don't know how I managed to catch a cold with all this sun but my throat & head are killing me. I think the worst of it's over thankfully.
> I started feeling baby move on a regular basis last week. It's kind of weird to be sitting watching TV and see the mound of my belly move. I always feel like the little squirt is trying to get out:haha: but it's not allowed for for another 3 months.
> 
> 2have, it must be awesome to feel your baby :baby: move . When is the earliest you feel the movement ? Although I am pregnant I am not bonding with my baby :nope: , maybe once I feel the movement I might feel something.Click to expand...

Coolstar,
You got few month left and once the baby bump starts coming and movement you will bond! :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat1 said:


> I am truly shocked!
> Look, just ran to the pharmacy at lunchtime and bought 4 FR tests, straight to the loo and immediately the following came up:
> View attachment 874967
> 
> I can't wait to give DH some good news and I am almost scared to believe this after years of failure. I can't believe this but it looks like I might finally be PREGNANT!!! xx

Yippee girl! :cloud9:5


----------



## Butterfly67

PC I am so happy for you in this sad time, that is definitely a great line :happydance::happydance: It certainly would be great for DH to have something positive after the terrible news about his sister xx

Wishing you lots of sticky :dust:

Cool star it took me a while to bond too. I think at least until you get past the 12 week mark it will almost not seem real x


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar bf is correct, once you have your 12 week scan and they look at every little part of baby, and for some, it helps finding out the gender at the 20 week scan, it will come. Small steps. Many start feeling movements at 16 weeks, I have an anterior placenta which makes it more difficult to feel but it was really apparent at 20 week and now at 22 I can see belly move when baby kicks. The more scans you get, the more prep you do, the longer he's in your tummy it'll sink in, you're going to be a mom!
Saying that, I feel quite neutral about everything, I'm just taking it day by day. I enjoy the planning part, we got the cutest tartan cloth diapers ever and now that I have a belly, I'm working on a pinterest page with our photographer. THis may be my only pregnancy so we'll do both a maternity shoot and newborn. She wants to take me into a pool to do underwater shots and then both of us into the mountains to do some couple shots. She just had her name scrolled in Times Sq NYC for best child photographer, she's not charging us much and she works with me at my company. As things pull together the excitement will roll in in waves, your heart will beat faster for baby as he/she grows! :hugs:

The Rumperooz in gender neutral tartan :bunny:


----------



## Mells54

Hi All! Haven't been here in a while. 

Congrats to all the pregnant ladies, so very happy for you all. :cloud9:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mells :wave: how are you?


----------



## Garnet

Hi Mels! Hope the girls are doing good and growing! :hugs: Love those diapers 2have! 2have, it is not your last pregnancy! You got 3 more to go! :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Garnet said:


> Hi Mels! Hope the girls are doing good and growing! :hugs: Love those diapers 2have! 2have, it is not your last pregnancy! You got 3 more to go! :winkwink:

 BF hope A is doing well! LL. Are you still going naturally or gonna give DE a try? Hi everyone else! Yay for PC! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Hoping for natural....we will see


----------



## Mells54

2have4kids said:


> Hi Mells :wave: how are you?

I'm doing well. The girls are growing like crazy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 2have4kids

Mells omg what a cute pic! They're Angels.
LLBean keep trying, it does happen. Never give up!
Garnet how's the job seeking going?


----------



## Garnet

Mels, they are adorable! Cute as buttons and I can remember when you conceived them! You had to drive many miles to your clinic and you did not give us a update! Everyone was hanging on the thread!


----------



## Garnet

2have,
I have my resume done but have not done much! School is almost out for kiddos so I can't do alot! Hubby graduated School too and we are headed up the East Coast! All the way to Maine! I will have to resume things until School starts. I was signed up for computer class but had to cancel them because it interfered with hubby's birthday and he is a bit spoilt! Hope you are doing well! BTW we need to see the miracle bump picture!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Ladies !!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Pussycat, I am so sorry about your SIL, sometimes tho death is a blessing. Love to you and DH. 

And.... Omg, that's a positive my lovely!!!!!!! Such great news, massive congratulations!!! I am so so pleased for you. I used to love the super drug tests and did one every day!!! So how many days pt are you? So excited for you!!!! 

Afm baby boy is doing ok, a little small on the 20w scan but they'll keep an eye on him. Very wriggly, which like you said 2h is lovely. 

Happy friday everyone. 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, 
Mels your girls are gorgeous! I too remember waiting to hear your news! 
2have, love the diapers! 
Coolstar, i bet the minute you feel that bubba move or you start to show it will all be very real and you'll feel that bond. 
Mrs G, thank you! FRER are BOGOF in boots at the moment, so tempted to get more just so I can see those lines appear, they've been a long time coming! I'm only 13 days past transfer (30th May), but they were hatchling blasts. I've got an appointment with my GP on Monday and then up to London for an Intralipd infusion. If I manage to get that far I'll book a private 7 or 8 week scan, I can't wait till 12 weeks! xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, how many did you transfer ? It's good that you have an appointment, will make you feel relaxed. I know initial days are little anxious. How many times do you have to take Intralipd infusion ? Keeping everything xed for you. How did your DH react when you told him the news. I still remember my DH could not sleep after I told him about my BFP :) .


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> PC, how many did you transfer ? It's good that you have an appointment, will make you feel relaxed. I know initial days are little anxious. How many times do you have to take Intralipd infusion ? Keeping everything xed for you. How did your DH react when you told him the news. I still remember my DH could not sleep after I told him about my BFP :) .

I had 2 put back, both top grade hatchling blasts. I'm not sure I'll quite believe it till I have a scan. One more intralipid on Monday evening then that's it bit have to stay on Clexane (black and blue tummy), prednisone, Estrogen and PIO (bruised and bumpy bum) till 12 weeks. DH, looked at the tests and said 'what does this mean?'! I had to say read it! He's delighted, though a little shocked like me. x


----------



## 2have4kids

PC would you like twins then? Take good care of yourself, everyone is SO excited for you. 1 more success story on this board!:bunny:


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, part of my is terrified at the thought of twins, but part of me would be thrilled. I've always wanted more than one child and this is my only chance. However lets not get ahead of ourselves, I'm just hoping at least one holds on. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Are you getting betas done?


----------



## Pussycat1

I don't think they do that here. I'm going to stress to the dr on Monday what a journey this has been etc, however it's not my usual Doc as he's in holiday. I will get an early scan though (private). How's your bump coming on? x


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat1 said:


> I don't think they do that here. I'm going to stress to the dr on Monday what a journey this has been etc, however it's not my usual Doc as he's in holiday. I will get an early scan though (private). How's your bump coming on? x

PC : You need a new header at the bottom cause girl you got a BFP! :baby::thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

PC bump is going well, bit of a beer belly still, not quite that nice round watermelon but working on it! I agree with Garbet, bfp or ticker footer!


----------



## Pussycat1

LOL! Ok I've changed by signature, I don't know how to add a ticker!
2Have your watermelon bump will be here soon enough! 
Mrs G, you were on 25mg prednisolene and I remember you saying you started tapering at 10 weeks, can you remember what they told you? I'm a but naughty with this one as I kind of bullied them into giving me this dose and I don't really think they know what they're doing with it, I certainly don't! Can you remember what your tapering program was, I obviously don't just want to stop as I know that can cause real problems.
Thanks!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi pc. Yeah I did taper off, I'll check my notes later and update. Hope you're feeling ok. Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

I did too, from week 12 to 16 went down 5 mg at a time for the equal amount of days of the month ie I was on 20 mg if I remember straight, 5 mg/week for 1 month to zero.
Instructions on tickers in the help section of B&B PC :bunny:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

So, I was on 25mg til 8w4d then dropped to 20mg. Dropped to 15mg at 9w1d, 10mg at 9w5d, 5mg at 10w3d then stopped at 11w. 
Xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, nice to see your signature :)
2have, not much time your watermelon belly will come up soon. Only 114 days to go for you, yayyyyy !!
MrsG, how are you ? 122 days for you. How is your bump coming up ?
AFM, my butt is so sore I can't describe. My doctor wants me to take PIO shots till 15 weeks, just imagine. I was devastated when I heard the news. But I have decided to wean it off from 14 weeks because I can't bear the pain anymore. I know anything for the baby but my butt is all blue and black and it is screaming at me. If my butt could have rebel it would have.


----------



## SKP

How is everyone doing?

I started esterase today, ultrasound is coming soon. Im so nervous and anxious. Im dreading that the eggie won't survive, and its my last chance this round util the New Year.


----------



## Pussycat1

Best of luck with this cycle SKP!


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> AFM, my butt is so sore I can't describe. My doctor wants me to take PIO shots till 15 weeks, just imagine. I was devastated when I heard the news. But I have decided to wean it off from 14 weeks because I can't bear the pain anymore. I know anything for the baby but my butt is all blue and black and it is screaming at me. If my butt could have rebel it would have.

Coolstar, I had my first 'bad' shot this morning, not sure what happened, think I may have hit a vein as I bled a lot and now I have a huge bruise on my bum. It's been ok until now, lumpy but not this bad. Will be injecting in my left bum cheek for the next week I reckon! I'm on it till week 11, then wk 12 every second day. 
Mrs G, a Reprofit have given me more or less the same taper off Prednisone as you, thank you. 
When did you ladies start getting symptoms? I'm feeling tired and a little bloated but nothing major and no MS. I guess perhaps this is normal so early on? x


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar & PC when you ladies inject, do you draw up first on the needle yo ensure you're not in a vein or artery? You'll see blood if you're not in the muscle. Also give it a little rub and put some pressure on it after you inject, it helps it dispurse and the pressure minimizes the tissues from bleeding. My backside was really sore too, it's worth it and will fly by fast!
PC you need a ticker girl:bunny:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Skip, best of luck with your cycle, keeping everything crossed for you. 

Cool star, you're 12 weeks!!! Congratulations!!! 

PC, I never really had any symptoms, very occasional nausea, tiredness but nothing to speak of. Remember really wanting to feel worse!!! Did find I was sooooo hungry on the pred tho! Do you have a scan coming up? 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, don't remember the exact date but my morning sickness started around 7 weeks or so. For me morning sickness happens 2 or 3 days a week ( not very severe, usually nausea)and mostly it happens in the evening. Also I am having a loss of appetite now so not gaining any weight but the way I am eating thankfully I am not losing any weight.
SKP, all the best ! We are all keeping our fingers xed for you.
2have, how are you ? Did you do your bump photo shoot ? Do upload some pic in bnb when you do it :) . When did your bump started showing ? My clothes are little tight but till now not much of a bump. Planning to buy a belt coz I find it little difficult to zip my pants and I am also planning to buy bra extender. Don't want to buy maternity clothes so soon. Any advice ?
MrsG, how are you ? Thank you so much. I am really happy to reach 12 weeks mark :)


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, 12 weeks congratulations!! It seems like such a milestone! 
Thanks for the tips on symptoms, I think in just looking for some signs to reassure me! I'm waiting for a date from obstetrician as my GP told me they'd probably scan 8-10 weeks, however if they don't I'll book a private one. 
Sad week ahead, SIL funeral on Tuesday, I think there will be a huge turnout, she was such a vibrant person. DH has to do a little speech, so tbh this is obviously the most important thing on his mind at the moment. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies
Well today has been tough. SIL funeral, DH said some words and they were perfect, very proud of him. Such a sad day, not helped with my hormones ... 
We stayed with his mum last night so had to do my injections there this AM, OMG only you ladies who have done PIO will get this, I have a sore lump on one bum cheek from injecting 2 days in a row because I have a large bruise on the other. So decided to inject the bruised side which was less painful, pulled out the needle and a hugs fountain of blood sprayed out and all over the floor: a cream carpet, I was horrified! how would I explain? If it wasn't do awful it would have been funny. Thank goodness I blotted out the worst then a miraculous mix of cold water and washing up liquid sponged the rest out completely clean! Never had that before but guess I must have got a 'blood pocket', Sorry of that's TMI! Not sure what to do tomorrow! xx


----------



## Coolstar

Oh PC, that must be so painful :( . I do bleed sometime but nothing like you. I have read that you must take I/M shots in the first quadrant on your butt, there is a nerve cell behind and if the injection hit that it may bleed. Maybe you hit your nerve cell. You can try taking the injection in your thigh. I never tried that coz 2have wrote once it is very painful. I hate those PIO shots, my butt is so sore. Just counting days now.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar you're almost there! Excited to wean off? 
PC sorry to hear about your day, i know we'll have to do this for my dad one day soon. Just a matter of when.


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> Oh PC, that must be so painful :( . I do bleed sometime but nothing like you. I have read that you must take I/M shots in the first quadrant on your butt, there is a nerve cell behind and if the injection hit that it may bleed. Maybe you hit your nerve cell. You can try taking the injection in your thigh. I never tried that coz 2have wrote once it is very painful. I hate those PIO shots, my butt is so sore. Just counting days now.

It's not actually that sore, just bleeds a bit. I think because there was a bruise there may have been a little pocket of blood that I hit and 'released'. Yes I've heard the thigh is sore so don't really want to go there! You'll soon be done with yours! x


----------



## SKP

I rather them in the thigh muscle


----------



## 2have4kids

It's prob worth trying in the thigh and it depends if you walk alot or exercise alot. I found it nearly impossible to be walking the amount I do and doing my noon hour workout classes with how sore just 1 jab was in the thigh. But if you're completely bruised up on your butt maybe give it a go in the thigh, just don't expect to do workout classes that week just in case! 

SKP are you nearly at transfer yet?


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G, can I ask how long did it take the midwife to get in touch after you were referred by your GP? I've been referred to midwife and obstetrician and haven't heard anything, my GP said they'd see me early because of my history, just wondering how long I should leave if before I chase up. 
I was hit by a wall of fatigue this morning, I seriously thought I was going to have to have a power nap in my car at lunch time! I'm thinking this is a good sign. x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I never actually saw a gp. I rang to say I'd had a bfp and they made me a booking appointment with mw for 8w. After I'd seen her I got my 12w scan app and saw consultant at 23w. Under consultant partly cos of ivf, partly cos I'm 40 and partly cos had c section with dd. 

I think every surgery is different but I'd chase them. Don't ever think you're bothering people, this is way too important!! How are you feeling? I still have days of knackeredness! Do you have a scan soon? 

Xx


----------



## SKP

> SKP are you nearly at transfer yet?

I have my ultrasound Monday, and July 6th is Transfer, if US is clear AND eggie survives unthaw.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Happy Friday. 

Just wanted to say always keep believing. Never thought I'd get this far but today we're viable!!!! :happydance:

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Mrs G, not sure I know what that means but it sounds good! Congratulations. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G you mean if you went into labour right now baby can survive correct? My colleague had her twins at 25 weeks and here we are at that stage. They had loads of complications but both survived. 17 more weeks to go!

Our photographer booked the outdoor pool for our photo shoot for Aug 2, things are happening quickly! I've aldo got just about everything baby needs now, 90% gently used and saved a small fortune. I'm actually hoping to make some $$ from selling these items, got some great deals from ebay on products you can't get in Canada. Ie a $450 Angelcare baby monitor with 2 crib pads & audio (movement monitors let you know if baby ever stops breathing-SIDS) for $72. Lowest price I could find for the single pad (can't get double pad in Canada) was $150 used :dance: Same with the Beco Gemini baby carrier. We'll see, would be super sweet to come out ahead:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay congrats Mrs G and 2H on viability day! :happydance:

PC tiredness was my biggest problem too! I also had to chase up the midwife appointment. 

2H in hindsight I would have bought much more secondhand. People sell stuff off that they have barely used. And yes you can sell it on again for pretty much the same price you bought it for :haha: There is often a facebook page for selling baby and toddler stuff in your area. I sell all my stuff on there. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi. In UK a baby is not considered viable to survive til 24w. If a baby is born before then they won't give medical treatment to baby during or after birth. :cry: horrifically (imo) 24w is also the UK abortion limit. So basically is bubs came now his chances of survival may be slim but at least they would medically intervene. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the wknd, lovely sun here. 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh my goodness ladies, I am so nervous. I'm in the waiting room for an early scan and my stomach is doing flips. I had some brownish discharge this morning (TMI? Sorry), so really nervous. Should know later if there's 1, 2 or none ... x


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G sorry, meant to say that that is great news another hurdle crossed. 
Ok ladies, I hope you're all sitting down I have news ... 
My scan detected THREE heartbeats, I am now well and truely stunned. One yolk sac and placenta had 2 heartbeats in, the other was smaller and weaker but still had a heartbeat. I'm measuring at 6 weeks 2 days and now I am truely [email protected] myself! I have to go back for another scan next week to check if the twins share an amniotic sac and also to monitor, it is very early days so things could obviously change, but holycrap, three?! After 8 failed cycles I get three?! Mother Nature is having a right old laugh at me. All I could say to DH was 'what have we done' , he wasn't even there as he's a teacher so couldn't get time off at short notice so I had to tell him over the phone. I think he's more shocked than me. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC holy crappers! You could have a full family on your hands, say good bye IVF forever. But then again, this is so well deserved, you did your immune investigations, you did the treatments, you found a great clinic with high rates of success and you tried multiple times. Good work little mama, hang on 3 little beans! Congratulations :yipee::dance::bunny:

You know what's really miraculous PC is that this has happened with frozen blasts, the chances are much lower and you get 3 out of 2! You've truly hit the pot of gold:bunny: Eat lots of veg & clean protein - stay away from carby, & sugary foods, walk and stay moderately active - it keeps inflammation at bay for immuners. Fingers and toes are crossed for smooth uneventful speedy passing of the 12 week mark.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Woah!!!!! That is awesome! I am so so so happy for you! Bring on the triplets ;-)


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat, I am so so thrilled for you!!!!! That is such amazing news!!! So both embies implanted and one split?? 
Xx


----------



## SKP

Crazy! Congrats :)

Had my ultrasound today, will get results sometime today. Its getting closer ladies, 1 more week of anticipation wondering if my eggie will unthaw.


----------



## Pussycat1

Thank you ladies, my heads in a spin. I was fully prepared for twins but not triplets! Mrs G yes, both implanted and one has split, they can't tell if there's one amniotic sac or two, if it's one it's high risk as the babies could get tangled up in their umbilical cords, they should be able to tell next week. Just the practicality of it ... Still very early days yet and things could all change very quickly but I am now in the system and got another scan next Tuesday 8:30am, then midwife appointment the next day. I think I need to tell my boss as it seems like I'm going to be having a lot of appointments and he's already concerned that there's something seriously wrong with me because of all these mysterious Drs appointments. I'll wait till after next week then see. DH is worried as he's training to be a teacher and thinks he should give it up as his exams will be around the due date. It's crazy talk he's worked so hard to get to where he is, I can't let him give it up. We have no idea what it's like having one baby so it will all be new, we've coped with everything that's thrown our way so far so we'll cope with this. 
SKP, got everything crossed for those frosties, look what happened to me ....! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC I couldn't agree more with you and I'd prob have steam coming out of my ears at the whisper of DH giving up the chance to make a good living as a teacher especially with 3 on the way. I hope he keeps on the path to success. Chosing an entry level job over a job with qualifications that pays better while supporting triplets would leave him working double the hours to get the same bread on the table.


----------



## Pussycat1

Yep this is exactly what happened, what are the chances of that?! I know I always wanted more than one, but three at once? Freaking out a bit! 


Mrs G said:


> Pussycat, I am so so thrilled for you!!!!! That is such amazing news!!! So both embies implanted and one split??
> Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

2have4kids said:


> PC I couldn't agree more with you and I'd prob have steam coming out of my ears at the whisper of DH giving up the chance to make a good living as a teacher especially with 3 on the way. I hope he keeps on the path to success. Chosing an entry level job over a job with qualifications that pays better while supporting triplets would leave him working double the hours to get the same bread on the table.

Trouble is he had a really good career in telecoms and have it up to become a teacher as he found it soul destroying and totally unsatisfying. Being a teacher will pay half what he could earn previously. However his worry is how we'll cope (or rather I will cope) as he won't be able to offer 100% support. However I have lots of good friends and I'm sure my mum would come and stay and my brother is near by. I am terrified though! x


----------



## Coolstar

PC, massive congrats!! I am so happy and excited to read your post. Wow, it's like hitting a jackpot. You were trying for so long and now God has fulfilled all your wishes plus extra :) . I know when you say you were prepared for 2, I still remember when I had my beta and results were little high my doc thought it might be twins so she referred for an u/s. DH was not there and I had called him up and said the same thing that I am prepared for twins but not triplets since I had transferred 3 embryos and my DH wanted just one. I don't think I will go for another IVF, so I guess this will be my first and last pregnancy. It is the end of your IVF journey !! Your family complete.


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat1 said:


> Yep this is exactly what happened, what are the chances of that?! I know I always wanted more than one, but three at once? Freaking out a bit!
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Pussycat, I am so so thrilled for you!!!!! That is such amazing news!!! So both embies implanted and one split??
> XxClick to expand...

It's so amazing! A guy who works for dh, his wife has just had healthy triplets after being on clomid. I am not a religious person but I do believe everything happens for a reason and it is yours and these wonderful babies time. 

I'm a teacher and although it can be a tough job, it is a fairly guaranteed career in times when other jobs are uncertain. The pay isn't terrible and the holidays are great!!! 

So excited for you and can't wait to follow your journey. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

SKP said:


> Crazy! Congrats :)
> 
> Had my ultrasound today, will get results sometime today. Its getting closer ladies, 1 more week of anticipation wondering if my eggie will unthaw.

 Keep us posted skp, sending lots of luck your way. Xxx


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG , how are you ? Wow triplets with clomid !! Clomid only gave me cyst :/ . So did you do some baby shopping ? Not much time left for you and 2have. 
SKP, you are next. Bring on one more BFP for this thread !! Fxed for you.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi cool star. I'm good, how are you? No shopping yet. Need very little tbh, kept EVERYTHING of dd's. Have had a massive clear out and got quite a lot of neutral stuff for baby boy. 

Xx


----------



## SKP

Had ultrasound yesterday.

6 days before transfer and lining numbers is 1.3cm, 13mm :) Praying eggie unthaws


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, assume 13mm is thickness, which is great! x


----------



## SKP

Yupp :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp fx for your embie to thaw, implant & have a h/h 9 months!
PC you'll do fine with triplets, I'm sure the stress must be high but there are just so many positives to this and it sounds like you have a great support system. Hopefully DH stays the course - I have friends who are both teachers and married and they have lovely summer holidays. They met at a New Teachers conference and at their wedding the joke was that they met at a Nude Teachers conference:haha: they had twins a few years ago ironically. When's your next scan?


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks ladies, I've had a chat with DH and convinced him he'd be crazy to give it up. After all if we end up with three we'll need school holidays! 
So, seriously, I am obviously thrilled to be pregnant and still in shock, but I really am very nervous. Nervous for the health of the babies and myself, how we will cope financially etc. the third heart beat was very weak so by Tuesday things may have changed. I'm staying open minded. I've started feeling queezy and by 3pm I am absolutely shattered and could sleep and that really isn't like me. I've never been a day time napper. I'm going to wait for next weeks scan and decide then when to tell my boss. Of course the original plan was to wait till 12 weeks. These past 2 weeks have gone by so slowly I hope the next 5 don't! 
SKP, how are you doing? Your turn next! What stage was your frostie? 
Coolstar, have you stopped all the meds now? 
2have, gosh you are so organised! Are you planning on using reusable diapers? If I have three maybe that's the most economic option! 
MrsG, how are you feeling? 
xx


----------



## SKP

My frosty is a 5 day blast. 

Im doing okay, Im just anxious for Monday.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow PC I came by to check up on you but I didn't expect this news!:happydance:

Yes like you say it's early days but whatever happens you will figure out a way to cope :thumbup:

Am so pleased for you but also understand that you are nervous. But to be honest you would still be nervous even if there was only one in there :hugs:

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> 2have, gosh you are so organised! Are you planning on using reusable diapers? If I have three maybe that's the most economic option!
> MrsG, how are you feeling?
> xx

PC so glad your DH saw the light:bunny:
Are you taking a good prenatal vitamin? You're going to need it!
When's your due date then? 
Yes, I couldn't do disposables, maybe for outings but I just couldn't produce that much waste. There's a website I like with product ratings:
https://m.babygearlab.com/Cloth-Diaper-Reviews
I looked on kijiji and found a lady selling her next-to-new Rumperooz for $6-$10 each. Pretty good when they retail from $25-$30 on Amazon or ebay. Plus the gender neutral tartans are sooo cute!

My whole challenge is to spend next to nothing while getting top of the line products. We're checking out baby carriers today. Not wanting a big travel system til baby gets a little bigger. 
I hope the next 5 days go fast for you, schedule up your time and it'll fly by!


----------



## Pussycat1

I'm in impressed with how organised you are 2have! Sounds like you've got it all under control. I don't know anyone that's used cloth nappies but it's something I always thought I'd consider precisely because of the landfill thing. 
I'm in trouble at work. I have quite a senior position and report to the CEO who likes to refer to himself in the third person and is generally a big of a prat. He tends to meddle in all aspects of the business then when it goes wrong blames it on the manager of that area, you know the type? Well I'm not good at just taking the crap or saying yes to things I genuinely don't think are good for the business and he's demanded a meeting with me and HR because he 'doesn't like the tone if my emails' and wants to know what's going on in my personal life that's making me this way. So Monday I have to tell him. I know it sounds like I've been unreasonable but I really haven't and this is all from his ego. I could do without it though. I know I have been preoccupied what with traveling to CR by myself, the death of my SIL (which he knows about but seems to have forgotten), getting a BFP, then finding out I could be having triplets, but I've done my job and put up with his constant changes of tact, grrr just as well I have the weekend to calm down. x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Pussycst, sorry work is crap. He sounds like a right arse. It's completely your business but I'd be tempted to go to the meeting and tell him everything. All the struggles, all the heartache, the solo trips, and then take every little shred of time off being pregnant gets you!! 
Good luck hun, don't let him spoil your excitement and certainly don't worry about it. 

Xx


----------



## Garnet

Omg got back from Vacation and Yippee Pussycat! Booh about that pompous Ass! Hi everyone! Hope all the pregnancies are going well!


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I am still on my PIO shot, last week :happydance:



Pussycat1 said:


> Thanks ladies, I've had a chat with DH and convinced him he'd be crazy to give it up. After all if we end up with three we'll need school holidays!
> So, seriously, I am obviously thrilled to be pregnant and still in shock, but I really am very nervous. Nervous for the health of the babies and myself, how we will cope financially etc. the third heart beat was very weak so by Tuesday things may have changed. I'm staying open minded. I've started feeling queezy and by 3pm I am absolutely shattered and could sleep and that really isn't like me. I've never been a day time napper. I'm going to wait for next weeks scan and decide then when to tell my boss. Of course the original plan was to wait till 12 weeks. These past 2 weeks have gone by so slowly I hope the next 5 don't!
> SKP, how are you doing? Your turn next! What stage was your frostie?
> Coolstar, have you stopped all the meds now?
> 2have, gosh you are so organised! Are you planning on using reusable diapers? If I have three maybe that's the most economic option!
> MrsG, how are you feeling?
> xx


----------



## SKP

Tomorrow is the day! Praying egg thaw survival


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, got everything crossed for you tomorrow! You must be so excited, in sure the thaw will be ok, the clinics are do selective about what they freeze to minimise any such problems. 
Garnet / Mrs G, thank you. Yes my boss is a total arse and I fully intend to do exactly what you suggest Mrs G, I'm going to reslly stress that they've forced me to tell them before I'm ready and caused me a whole load of unnecessary stress this weekend. He also seems to have forgotten that my SIL passed 4 weeks ago. Our HR woman is the least personable person I've ever met but she really knows her stuff and ALWAYS comes down on the side of the company. Basically in the three years I have been there I've seen them come to 'mutual agreements' (ie your sacked) with loads of people who have queried or argued with my boss. If that's the route they want to go down then I'll happily take a pay off! If I am to have three babies, there's no way I can afford to go back after anyway. Got the meeting this morning. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> PC, I am still on my PIO shot, last week :happydance: QUOTE]
> 
> I'm finding the injection sites are getting really itchy, and when I inject that a little oil dribbles out each time, like I've reached saturation, did you get this? The itching concerns me. Bet you can't wait to stop! x


----------



## LLbean

PC when I had to do that I went through the same...its normal


----------



## SKP

This egg has been unfrozen fertilised frozen now being unfrozen. Its hard because urs 50/50 and i dont have anymore


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> This egg has been unfrozen fertilised frozen now being unfrozen. Its hard because urs 50/50 and i dont have anymore

Frozen embies are much more hardy than frozen eggs. If the egg survived the thaw to be fertized then maybe it'll survive yet another thaw. Goodluck today skp.

PC I hope they smarten up at your workplace! I never got itchy from the oil but if it wasn't blood coming out it's often oil. I usually put the alcohol swab back on & massage for a few minutes. Still do this with the Celexane.


----------



## Pussycat1

Well, being pregnant sure is a trump card to throw at your work! I laid it on thick that I felt they'd pushed me into telling them when I wasn't ready etc and how stressful my weekend had been because I was worried about the confrontational nature of his email. All of a sudden I'm employee if the month and they can't do enough for me! So scan tomorrow morning to see if how many of my little beans are clinging on. 
I always do my injections as soon as I get up then have a shower so hope the hot water helps. With the Clexane I was told not to massage it as it can make the bruising worse. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Glad to hear your work has come around! They should be celebrating your bfp not stressing you! I haven't seen any bruising with the massages but I really don't get in there deep or it'd likely hurt.

One more week till third trimester:dance::bunny: coolstar & all the pregnant bellas -> how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## SKP

Eggie survived unthaw ! Yay. And its a strong one. Test day July 18th


----------



## Mrs G

Skp, that's fabulous news. So pleased, got everything crossed. Congrats on being pupo!!

Pc, good for you! However cut throat a company is, legally they have to tread incredibly carefully around us pregnant women!! Hope you made him squirm! 

2have, I'm good. Tentatively getting stuff ready, looking forward to next week and getting to third tri. 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, yeah, you're PUPO! Amazing news, now take it easy for the next couple of weeks. 
I can't believe you ladies are now in your third trimester! It really is time to get busy with the baby prep! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Fx for the 18th SKP. 

Just did the GD test today and felt aweful after drinking that orange sludge. So gross, I don't do well with sugary foods anyway but to drink that stuff...well I had to lie down my heart was beating so fast I thought I was going to pass out. Yuk:sick:


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, is it standard to get tested for GD or have you opted for it? 
Well ladies I had my second early scan today (7 weeks plus 3 days) and the third heart beat has gone. The gestational sac was there but beginning to break down so they said it would probably just be absorbed by my body. The other two have doubled in size and had string heart beats, thankfully each also has it's own amniotic sac. So we are pregnant with identical twins. They are slightly below the average size but that is of course based on a single embryo so normal for twins. While it is of course very sad that the third has not survived, we are I fact relieved as the thought of three was really scaring us. Is that awful to say? Twins I am Soooo happy with! I now feel like I can celebrate my pregnancy rather than panic about what the future would bring. Of course I know it will be hard, but I know I can deal with twins. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'll be honest PC and say I think that it is perfect that you have twins. Like you say triplets would have been very stressful and hard work where twins are way more manageable. So I'm really pleased for you to have 2 healthy babies there xxx


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!! PC that is brilliant news congrats!! I agree three would be hard to carry, two was bad toward the end so can't imagine three in there. Enjoy your pregnancy it's the best experience having two bubbas :)

2have, hope your GTT comes back fine, I felt awful after I drank that stuff I had lemon/lime flavour was bloody gross!

BF, can't believe your boy is 15 months.. Where did that time go!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey Crystal! How are the twins? How are YOU doing? Have your stones gone away?

BF are you enjoying the summer then with your moving, talking bouncing toddler? A little different than baby-hood hey?

PC the GD test is mandatory. Some people have genetics that make us more sugar / insulin sensitive, some people have overly sugary/carby diets:haha: They just need to know because it can cause complications for mum and baby and they want to keep both healthy. GD babies can get really big, so if this happens they may recommend induction or C-section. I don't think I'll be effected as my diet is fairly clean, my mom didn't have it and there's nothing in my family indicating an issue with sugar/insulin sensitivity but you never know, lots of ladies in the office have had it so I'm not going to freak out if they say I need to modify my diet even more. I've always believed high carb diets & sugar is just plain bad for fertility & obesity anyway so have steered clear. 

You lucky duck to get identicals, what fun that will be (and it comes with identity challenges later on too). Sorry to hear that one didn't make it but like you said, it's better to have 2 healthy wee ones and a more comfortable, less high risk pregnancy than have 3 and there's nothing wrong with being happy for that either.


----------



## crystal443

2have, still have stones but they are behaving without all the baby pressure on them haha! Girls are doing great they're 14 weeks and amazing ahhh! Giggling and cooing just amazing little ones&#128522; I had GD with this pregnancy and used insulin it is from the placenta. A total pain but usually easily managed thankfully!!


----------



## SKP

Im a little worried,

My thyroid went from 1 up to 7. And I have swelling in my ankles. I chatted with my nurse and she said it wont effect pregnancy, lots of women by the time they find out if their thyroid was out of waco some are pregnant or further along in pregnancy.

They said you just need to keep an eye on your numbers and try to get it stabilized, becuas sit can fluctuate up and down during pregnancy.

Day 1 Days past :) 10 more days to go. test day July 18th, Day 12


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> Im a little worried,
> 
> My thyroid went from 1 up to 7. And I have swelling in my ankles. I chatted with my nurse and she said it wont effect pregnancy, lots of women by the time they find out if their thyroid was out of waco some are pregnant or further along in pregnancy.
> 
> They said you just need to keep an eye on your numbers and try to get it stabilized, becuas sit can fluctuate up and down during pregnancy.
> 
> Day 1 Days past :) 10 more days to go. test day July 18th, Day 12

Skp if you exercise it'll help with swelling, thyroid, and reduce inflammation to help that bean stick. It sounds like your body is full of inflammation right now. Eat well too, avoid pasta, bread, noodles, crackers, carby, sugary & salty foods. Veg & protein for baby.


----------



## crystal443

Hi lades ,I finally got onto my computer so just wanted to share a few photos of my girls ) As I mentioned they're 14 weeks, the best wa to tell them apart is Lly has the storkbite on her forehead lol




SKP, 2have gave some great advice to lower your levels a bit, the lower the better for transfer :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2944.jpg
File size: 173.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2975.JPG
File size: 176.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pussycat1

Beautiful girls Crystal! I'll be looking for tips and essential must buys! 
SKP, I have no idea about Thyroid stuff I'm afraid but the other ladies always seem to know the right things so follow their advice! 
I had my booking appointment with the midwife yesterday, loads of paperwork! She said that because in having identicals, from 12 weeks I'll be scanned every 2 weeks. That's a lot of scans but very reassuring. x


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, congrats for being PUPO.
PC, its not awful to be happy for your twins. I know triplets are scary. My PIO site does became itchy. I rub some moisturizing lotion to get rid of the itch. Even I was told not to rub the injection site after taking blood thinners like Clexane.
2have, Wow !! Just few days left for your third trimester.
MrsG, how are you ?
Crystal, your twins are adorable!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal thanks for the photos, they're gorgeous!! What giggles & fun:bunny:
Coolstar how's 14 weeks treating you?
PC every two weeks sounds extremely positive & reassuring, nice!


----------



## crystal443

PC every two weeks is what's needed to make sure all is well :) you'll be so worried anyway that'll those scans will become your goals that you set for yourself. Uggh PIO my butt was numb for awhile after I stopped but it was well worth it to be honest.

2have, cannot believe your getting so close now woop woop!! Is your bump big? I need to pop in Facebook I guess is there photos on there? Do you have your nursery sorted and all of that good stuff? 

Coolstar, there's something about those middle weeks after the first trimester and before the 20 week scan that are just quiet and relaxing :) enjoy them it gets so busy later on


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> PC every two weeks is what's needed to make sure all is well :) you'll be so worried anyway that'll those scans will become your goals that you set for yourself. Uggh PIO my butt was numb for awhile after I stopped but it was well worth it to be honest.
> 
> 2have, cannot believe your getting so close now woop woop!! Is your bump big? I need to pop in Facebook I guess is there photos on there? Do you have your nursery sorted and all of that good stuff?
> 
> Coolstar, there's something about those middle weeks after the first trimester and before the 20 week scan that are just quiet and relaxing :) enjoy them it gets so busy later on

Crystal the bump really isn't that big, I'm nearly 28 weeks and have only gained 10 lbs. I'm eating really healthy tho and still exercising. The bump really only started to show the past 2 weeks, finally feels more like a bump, less of a beer belly. I'm not posting to FB till our photographer does some pics for us. We're doing an under water shoot (her choice really lol) Aug 1 and I really want to do a little hike into the larches in the Rocky Mountains in Sept when the colours change to do a couples shoot. You'll def see photos on my fb then! The nursery is almost sorted, just looking at car seats & baby carriers, we prob won't do a big stroller till later, we both want to try baby wearing when it's still small. Most everything else is organized. We have no clothing yet but will leave that to friends & family at the meet n greet as I'm not having a shower.

So Crystal was there anything you've had to have since the twins were born that made life easier?


----------



## crystal443

Your almost sorted then, I cannot wait to see
The photos &#55357;&#56842;

Yes there are two things I cannot live without one is my nappy can that stops the smell and I have to say it does work but you may be using cloth? The other thing is called the Fisher Price soothing sounds aquarium I think lol It's good for newborns through to toddlerhood and beyond. It can project light on the ceiling of you want which we don't use yet or they can watch fish "swim round and round and I have to say my girls love that and there's also a sea sound, white noise or music. We mostly use it for the White noise right now when we put them in their cots and it soothes them to sleep. They have had to learn to self soothe with two of them and one of me during the day and that has really helped. I turn it on to sound only and I can stand between the cots and if one is fussing I could rub her back if needed but now it's only a matter of lying them down turning their white noise part of the aquarium on and within 5 minutes they're asleep. The sound also fades over a 60 minute minute period so it doesn't just shut off and it runs off battery so if the power goes off there isn't screaming kids. So far that is my favourite item!


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Crystal I think you're right even with cloth diapers, you get a nappi can (we got a metal can with a small child-locked lid opening) and get a cloth liner for it. You throw the cloth liner and cloth diapers all in the wash at the same time easy peasy. But I know the smell can be revolting without proper storage whichever method you choose. Thankfully people always have these so I got a really pretty blue powder coated gently used one for next to nothing. 

I'm going to look into the aquarium, that sounds like a great idea! We have a Halo bassinest for easy feedings next to my bed for the first 3 months and that has white noise, gentle music, or water sounds with a small light & a timer for bf-ing. Last night my mom & sister asked if they can be present at the birth. I've always thought to myself no way but I said they could be there if they wish on one condition, if I want to order pizza that they help facilitate that. My gf swears by home births because she said she can drink wine & order pizza if she wants so I have it in my head that I'll be wanting pizza? I'm sure I won't want it if I'm in pain but I need an ally to help with those logistics just in case:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol 2h on the pizza!

Gorgeous girls crystal. A still likes his sound and light cube - he smiles when I put it on! 
Yes am so much enjoying the summer with a nearly toddler 2h! He is so cute and funny I'm so lucky. He just loves the paddling pool, can't get enough of it!

Yay for a ticker PC and great you are getting 2 week scans :)


----------



## crystal443

Congrats on that ticker PC what that represents to us is priceless ! We wait so long to be able to make that pregnancy ticker! Xx

BF, your summer must be very different this year with A.. He's such a cutie


----------



## SKP

Day 6 post FET, dont notice any difference. Last time i had alot of cramping during the 2ww, this time slight every odd time. Plus slightly swollen ankles, been reading up and google says could be water salt retention, fertility meds, early pregnancy. So who knows. If its meds strange i am having side effects. And the swelling did happen after egg implant, unless i just happen to motice then.

Howvis everyone doing?


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi SKP, if there's one thing I've learned over the past few years, every cycle is different and the 2WW is impossible to predict! Also Dr Google is not always your friend! Great that you're feeling well (apart from swollen ankles!), only one week to go ... Will you test early or hold out? Got everything crossed for you! 
Hope everyone else had a good weekend? Busy one for me so been exhausted. I'm on count fine to holiday in 2 weeks time, going easy with my whole family (parents, siblings and their families), so plan to tell them all then, even though I'll only be 10 weeks. Theres no way I could get through that week without drinking and them not thinking something was weird! x


----------



## SKP

O yeah google knows all the answers ;)
July 18th is a sat, so i wont get result from blood until mon, so i will do a stick on friday.


----------



## TTC74

Mind if I join in? Here's my back story. We've been trying since April of 2014. About 8 months ago, we went to the RE to get a workup. I have a low ovarian reserve. DH's SA was fine. We did 3 rounds of clomid. It didn't work well on me. So, we moved on to injectables with IUI. My follie count was fine but DH's count was super, duper low. So, now he's getting a re-analysis. We go in for our consult next Monday. I'm afraid they are going to say "it's IVF/ICSI for you folks!" which we totally cannot afford. So, we are (perhaps prematurely) looking at many options - treatment for low count, donor sperm, IVF abroad, etc. We'll discuss all of these options with the RE next Monday if the count comes back low again as expected.


----------



## crystal443

PC, Aww I'm sure my doctor said once you get to the 10 week mark with twins and all is ok then things tend to be ok &#55357;&#56397; I remember that because my stress level dropped a lot!! How lovely to tell family it's fun to say I'm pregnant and then add with twins haha!

WelcomeTTC74 I am 40 and had very low AMH very young and had been trying with my own eggs for a long time with no joy.My eggs were also very poor quality, we did end up going for two cycles of donor eggs one in South Africa and the other in Czach Republic which didn't work turns out I also had immune issues stopping me. I found a doctor to treat those issues and went to Brno Czech Republic and now have 14 week old twin girls :) I hope you can find answers easily that bring you your baby :)


----------



## crystal443

SKP good luck, I hope you get your BFP


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC74 said:


> Mind if I join in? Here's my back story. We've been trying since April of 2014. About 8 months ago, we went to the RE to get a workup. I have a low ovarian reserve. DH's SA was fine. We did 3 rounds of clomid. It didn't work well on me. So, we moved on to injectables with IUI. My follie count was fine but DH's count was super, duper low. So, now he's getting a re-analysis. We go in for our consult next Monday. I'm afraid they are going to say "it's IVF/ICSI for you folks!" which we totally cannot afford. So, we are (perhaps prematurely) looking at many options - treatment for low count, donor sperm, IVF abroad, etc. We'll discuss all of these options with the RE next Monday if the count comes back low again as expected.

Hi TTC74 & welcome :wave:
where are you from? If Canada, we don't have options for fresh donor egg/sperm unless you get an altruistic donor and in the States it's hugely expensive $40K+ going through a bank + clinic. If you can find a US clinic that will do it all in a fresh cycle ie egg/sperm sharing it might be $20K. Your rates of success double with fresh cycles over frozen sperm/egg. Frozen FET's are great too as frozen embryo's are much more resilient than frozen eggies. Of the ladies here Crystal, PC and I have all been to Reprofit in Brno Czech Republic where they are very professional, timed right down to the hour making for easy travel, they're very competitively priced, they have a huge donor bank to choose your characteristics from, and high rates of success. They can treat for some immune issues too if you've been tested for those issues. If you've never heard of reproductive immune issues check out Dr Beers Website in California: 
https://www.repro-med.net/reproductive-immunology-recurrent-miscarriages-and-unexplained-infertility

If you start trying with donor embies and it's still not working I recommend getting immune testing done. PC, Crystal, and myself all had treatment for immune issues and all got pregnant after treatments. Also being in shape helps, there's a website on how BMI effects implantation & m/c (including how exercise and supplements effect these things too): "Being overweight increases risk of miscarriage 29%; being obese, 71%; having a BMI over 35, 119%" Before I went through the rounds of IVF I lost 60 lbs to get my weight into the low range healthy BMI zone and each time I was dieting/exercising I got pregnant naturally. For someone who's been diagnosed with DOR and less than 5% chance of getting pregnant, that's like winning the lotto (with much work). My friend is an iron man triathelete and each time she trained for a competition she got pregnant with each of her 3 kids ironically. There must be something about exercise & good diet!:haha:

Inflammation negatively effects implantation and m/c - I say that because I had to be extremely careful with what I eat & the type of exercise I do. I have stage 4 arthritis so my dietary regime is anti-inflammatory, and keeping inflammation at bay while going through IVF processes can help. Being overweight contributes to inflammation too without even having something as dastardly as arthritis, you're much more likely to reject embies when you're bloated & inflamed from diet or inactivity (just leisurely walking increases fertility rates!) I feel strongly that it can make or break the deal and you don't want to go in spending heaps of $$$ when you're not physically at your best. Get in shape first, then try what the doctor's recommend for you. 

I wish you the best of luck with your appointment - do let us know how it goes. This is a fantastic group of ladies, they've helped me through extremely tough times and been a wealth of knowledge. Immune issues can be tough to navigate since it's a relatively new science, but the ladies here especially Crystal really helped when I miscarried my twins after my first DE IVF at Reprofit. xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Wow, it's busy on here!!

Pc, I am so excited for you. Sad for your little embie but twins is amazing!!! How are you feeling? 

Skp, how are you? Are you an early tester like me?! Or are you hanging out for otd? Keeping everything crossed. 

Crystal, your girls are so gorgeous!! 

Ttc74, welcome! There is a lot of good advice here. 

Afm, doing ok. Only 2 more days of work til the summer hols, then I've decided to only go back for 2 1/2 w in September. Had a massive braxton hicks yesterday!! In a yr 10 lesson!! He was pushing soooo low down I honestly thought he might arrive!!! 

Xx


----------



## SKP

2have
Awesome tips. If i am bfn i am goong to get my weight off, i need to lose 50 pounds. And get my body healthy, also get my thyroid under control. I wont be abke to do ivf till jan, whjch gives time for my system to relax.
I am doing well, no sumptoms yet. I like to test day 9 jyst to see, then do another one on the 18th, which is also my blood test day, but i wont gety result until the monday.

Welcome ttc74 :)


----------



## Pussycat1

Welcome TTC74, 2have has loads if good info! I don't think I would have got where I am if it wasn't for the tips she and the other ladies in here gave me. 
I've started tapering Prednisone the past couple of days, gone from 25mg to 20mg and feeling rubbish with it! At least I presume that's what's making me feel this way. Tired (I was anyway as not sleeping well again probably due to prednisone), grumpy and a bit headachey. Really hoping it's not going to be like this for the next 4 weeks of tapering. I know it's important to do it this way so necessary evil. Did anyone else feel rough coming off it? x


----------



## TTC74

2have - I have read up on most of the things you mention. I am aware of immune system issues, but my RE hasn't tested me for them. I did have thyroid testing done about a year ago, and I seem to be good there. My big sticking point is the weight. I've been losing weight, but my BMI is still just under 40. UGH! And, the truth is that while I'm still losing weight slowly, i really don't have time to wait since I'm 40 with a terrible AMH. 

It's funny that you donor embies. I've definitely thought about that, too. My big problem is the expense of it. My husband and I are both public service lawyers. So, we really can't afford to spend over $10K on any procedure nor can we finance anything with our student loan situation. So, we're kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place. That's why I'm considering going abroad if I need IVF. It's so much cheaper. I might be able to save up the $6-8K for that procedure.


----------



## 2have4kids

PC thank you for the kind words, I felt SO winded with prednisone but when I tapered off it felt better. I felt generally tired and lethargic just being pregnant and lady, let me remind you, you have double the trouble on board:haha:

TTC & SKP, don't be discouraged about the weight, there are stats in that wonderful website:haha: that even when you lose 5% of your body weight when overweight, you can have a total reset. My gf lost weight, just 10 lbs but she has PCOS and on her 9th IUI hit the lucky double lines. Even small amounts can get your hormones including thyroid functioning better. For me it was cutting out bread/pasta/cereal/noodles anything carby and eating more veggies & protein that made weight fall off but it may be different for everyone. I wish you all the best xx


----------



## TTC74

You know, Atkins used to work so beautifully for me but for some reason it stopped working for me. I'm not talking about a plateau. Even during induction, zero weight loss for months. So, I went to weight watchers. That seems to be doing the trick . . . when I'm good that is. Weight loss is such a battle.


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC74 said:


> You know, Atkins used to work so beautifully for me but for some reason it stopped working for me. I'm not talking about a plateau. Even during induction, zero weight loss for months. So, I went to weight watchers. That seems to be doing the trick . . . when I'm good that is. Weight loss is such a battle.

I always found when I wasn't losing weight I lost the inches, it's tricky to wait for so long for your body to be ready to make the scale move again but I always saw the inches fly of in the inbetweens so it was still positive. Whatever works for you. 

I read a study on egg quality years ago, it was an accidental find by a diabetes study, they found that people with high carb diets/high sugar had small irregularities on their eggs, bumps, nodules and general infertility in higher rates than people in groups with normalized sugar levels. I always imagined when I eat sugary fruit flavoured yogurt, cheat with bread or have that piece of cake that I was ruining my eggs and packing fat away. I'm sure one could consider this really destructive thought patterns but it was motivating to get the sugar & carbs out of my diet. You have to do whatever works for you, everyone has their motivations. After birth, I've got 4 pairs of pants that I haven't been able to fit into in a long time. I want to try really hard to get the bmi down to 19-20 and see if I can fit into them. A side benefit would be getting accidentally pregnant with a second child while dieting & exercising (like a mad woman) again. I'm trying hard to eat well and keep the pounds gained to a minimum during this pregnancy. I've just found out that I have gestational diabetes despite my workouts, small weight gain and eating high protein. :dohh: I chalk it up to age and being really sensitive to sugar (AND things just wouldn't be interesting being such a problem child if this pregnancy went completely smoothly would it?). It doesn't run in my family and I'm still not over weight with the 13 that I've gained so far. But I notice rotty mouth anytime I have carby or sugary food (even fruit!) which tells me my body doesn't react well to sugar:shrug: I now keep a toothbrush at work and gum & water on hand just incase.


----------



## TTC74

2have - if you don't mind my asking, how old are you (you mentioned age as a factor for diabetes).


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC74 said:


> 2have - if you don't mind my asking, how old are you (you mentioned age as a factor for diabetes).

39, turning over the hill in Sept!


----------



## TTC74

LOL. I can relate to that!


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, do you have slimming World in the US? I found that so much easier than WW, you can eat loads and very little weighing or counting. I agree getting your BMI down is really important, I was never out with the healthy range for my height (I'm 5ft 9' so quite tall), but since Nov 14 lost just over a stone and feel so much better about myself. Of course I'm just about to gain all that again, but that will be a pleasure! xx


----------



## TTC74

We don't have slimming world in the U.S. And you are tall! I'm 5 feet 7 inches.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, can I join you on this thread? 

MrsG kindly advised joining here as a few of you ladies have had donor cycles. And I would love to hear your experiences. 

We just had our 3rd failed ICSI. I have a high FSH and struggled to get one egg on my last cycle. I have lost faith and hope in using my own eggs so donor is our next step. We are going abroad, for a number of reasons, cost, waiting times and donors remaining anonymous. We are talking with an English fertility nurse who will be our co-ordinator and we have narrowed it down to 3 clinics. Have any of you used these clinics? Newlife in Greece, FIV in Marbella and ProcreaTec in Madrid. 

Or if you used any other clinic I would love to hear your experience, tips and advice. As excited as I am, I am also very nervous. I know I am ready for this but I am scared that if/when this works my feelings will change. How did you feel? 

Sorry for all the questions, I am struggling to find other donor ladies to talk to. 

Thanks in advance. :flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Welcome Pinkie and sorry to hear you're struggle. You are certainly in the right place for loads of advice and top tips! 
I went overseas after 7 failed cycles in the UK. One was shared eggs but the cost and waiting lists we're too long to continue here. We were treated at Reprofit in Brno Czech Republic (as were several other ladies here) and they were so easy to deal with. I went direct to them (via their website just email one of the English speaking coordinators, mine was Eva). I have to say the whole experience was the least stressful of all of my cycles. They have a huge pool of donors, you can fly direct to Brno from Stansted and the town is a nice place to visit and cheap. Treatment was half the price of UK. I also looked at Clinics in Prague but liked the fast response and recommendations from other ladies on here for Reprofit. Perhaps most importantly, first cycle was unsuccessful, but we had 2 frozen embryos and I am now coming up for 9 weeks pregnant with identical twins! I'm afraid I don't know anything about the clinics you mention, when I looked I found Spain to be more expensive and cost had to play a part for us. With regards to how I feel about DE, I had one counselling session but I was ready, what's important for me was carrying the baby (ies!) and going through the whole pregnancy experience. Yes I would dearly have loved a baby that was genetically mine but that just wasn't possible. Google epigenetics, there are some interesting discussions. xx


----------



## TTC74

If IVF is our next step, we will be heading abroad, too. Have you checked out this site? https://fertility.treatmentabroad.com/costs I found it incredibly informative.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie3 & welcome! I'd have to say ditto to much of what PC said. We found the clinics in Spain too expensive, Athens has expensive hotels and the clinic we went to there (Serum) had terrible timing issues with the donor. You could wait an entire month for the stim cycle and purchasing last minute flights added far too much stress and expense. Athens is also a huge city, in turmoil right now. The transit was much easier around Brno and the clinic times everything perfectly down to the hour, all knowing and set 3-4 months in advance. They only freeze the very very best embies, giving ladies a really good chance with FET's. When we were looking into frozen less expensive options they explained to us they don't use frozen eggs/sperm (we were trying to match both DH and my profiles) which they told me has too low rates of success for them (this was interesting news for me - they only use frozen embryos, which they explained were much more hardy to freeze). Like PC, I'm 5'9 and wanted to get matched with tall donors. Greece didn't have these options for me and refused to tell me the height of my donor, this information is legislated such that we have the right to know - that really made me upset and wonder exactly how large the donor banks are over there. If we have to go back to Europe to do DE IVF it'll be to Reprofit in Brno. The accommodation & food was incredibly affordable and the cities/towns are just SO beautiful! 

I wish you all the best in your adventures, let us know what your next steps are xx


----------



## TTC74

I was thinking about Turkey if we can use our own egg/sperm and Czech Republic if we can't. Anyone heard anything good or bad about Turkey's IVF medical tourism?


----------



## 2have4kids

Haven't heard anything about Turkey but I did read this on a website:

"Patients wanting to undergo IVF with Egg Donation or Sperm Donation in Turkey are able to commence the procedure in Turkey, but then they must be sent to the neighboring country of Cyprus to continue with the actual procedure." - https://www.ivfinturkey.co.uk/laws

They have a religious country leader and even though their population is crazy young (I think something like 80% of the population is under 30 from what I remember when I was there in 2012) they still may have religious overtones in their legislation around IVF forbidding donor egg/sperm.

You can def use your own eggs in any country, my problem is no matter what concoction of gonadatropines they give me, no matter where I go, my body won't grow eggies for IVF anymore. But if you do respond then any of the clinics can take you through IVF, it's just the donor part that is prohibitive in countries like Turkey/Canada (I still can't believe we're so antiquated with our laws here in Canada, but we'll be voting the nuts out in October and replacing with a much more moderate woman & family friendly party)


----------



## TTC74

I suspect I can grow eggs. I guess the question will be one of quality. I went through one FSH IUI cycle and had 4-5 maturing follicles. 2 of them were mature by the time of the IUI. Unfortunately, when it came time for the IUI, we learned that DH had a low count that netted 1.5 million washed sperm. Motility and morphism were good at least.


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for sharing your experiences and the advice ladies, looks like I have a bit of research to do. 

Congratulations on your pregnancies, you are definitely giving me hope. 

I've had a brief look at Reprofit. Before I dig a bit deeper... Under the donor section it does say that they only tell you the age and blood type of your donor. Height, weight, eye colour etc will not be provided to the patient. Is that correct? 

Serum was never on our list of clinics, I have read a lot about it but for some reason I just don't fancy it. Although my gut is telling me to go for Newlife in Greece, I can't tell you why. Thankfully its not in Athens but the other side of Greece in Thessaloniki. 

I agree about experiencing a pregnancy, I feel as a women that is my right. My feelings towards DE are strange, I have accepted I wont have a genetic link to the child but no matter what I will be the mother and my feelings towards them will be no different, I feel this overwhelming sense of love for them just thinking about it. I feel jealous about my OH sperm fertilizing another womens egg, honestly I have no idea where this is coming from because I don't have a jealous bone in my body. I mean, I know its not like they are going to meet and do the deed. Maybe I am over thinking things? 

I haven't heard anything about Turkey either, maybe heading straight to Cyprus would be a better option? Interesting read 2have4kids, I didn't realise that Canada were so strict with fertility laws.

:flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, the info Reprofot gave me about my donor was year of birth, height weight, eye and hair colour (and that she had wavy hair as I have curly hair I said this was important), that she had a degree, a summary of her personality and what her hobbies were. In the UK I was given a picture of my donor as a baby but Reprofit don't do that. If you are not happy with the first donor they offer you tell them why and they will offer another. I think it's important to go with your gut feeling about a clinic too, it's such a personal thing you have to feel comfortable with it. One question worth asking: what the live birth rate is following treatment, not just positive pregnancy test rate, the difference can be big. xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hello ladies, I hope I'm not intruding here but am really hoping to get some help on a huge dilemma I have. As you can see from my ticker I have 2 little girls, first of which was a clomid baby but my fertility seemed to sort itself out for #2! I have a cousin I haven't seen for what must be 4 or 5 years. My aunt & uncle are both passed & we just don't keep in touch with them. She wrote to me a lovely letter asking for me to be her egg donor. She's been TTC with her partner for 5 years, can get IVF on the NHS but not with her own eggs (she's coming up 42 & would only have 5% success rate.) because of her age she couldn't wait for a donor in the UK as 2-3 year waiting list apparently. I would love to donate my eggs but honestly don't know how I would cope with the emotional side of things - what if this baby came out looking like me or my children? I would need to have contact in the contract if we went ahead. I wouldn't want it initially, I think I'd just prefer to get a few photos & updates from my cousin, but I'd need it in there in case I changed my mind & wanted to meet the child. She told me she'd be open & honest with the child & tell them they were from a donor egg. She's considered going abroad though her clinic in the UK have advised her against it as their screening processes aren't the same as in the UK. The top & bottom of it is I think she'd prefer the baby to have the family bloodline rather than go abroad & get an anonymous donor. It's a huge ask of me & she knows that, it's obviously took a lot of courage for her to write the letter. I know only I can make this decision but wondered your thoughts on it? Those of you who have had donor eggs from a known donor how did you feel about it? Have any of you donated your eggs & if so do you ever think about the child? 

I feel so confused :sad1: 

Oh & the other thing I need to consider is the effect it might have on my fertility as we're not certain we're stopping at 2 children though we probably will, never say never...

x


----------



## 2have4kids

MrsPTTC said:


> Hello ladies, I hope I'm not intruding here but am really hoping to get some help on a huge dilemma I have. As you can see from my ticker I have 2 little girls, first of which was a clomid baby but my fertility seemed to sort itself out for #2! I have a cousin I haven't seen for what must be 4 or 5 years. My aunt & uncle are both passed & we just don't keep in touch with them. She wrote to me a lovely letter asking for me to be her egg donor. She's been TTC with her partner for 5 years, can get IVF on the NHS but not with her own eggs (she's coming up 42 & would only have 5% success rate.) because of her age she couldn't wait for a donor in the UK as 2-3 year waiting list apparently. I would love to donate my eggs but honestly don't know how I would cope with the emotional side of things - what if this baby came out looking like me or my children? I would need to have contact in the contract if we went ahead. I wouldn't want it initially, I think I'd just prefer to get a few photos & updates from my cousin, but I'd need it in there in case I changed my mind & wanted to meet the child. She told me she'd be open & honest with the child & tell them they were from a donor egg. She's considered going abroad though her clinic in the UK have advised her against it as their screening processes aren't the same as in the UK. The top & bottom of it is I think she'd prefer the baby to have the family bloodline rather than go abroad & get an anonymous donor. It's a huge ask of me & she knows that, it's obviously took a lot of courage for her to write the letter. I know only I can make this decision but wondered your thoughts on it? Those of you who have had donor eggs from a known donor how did you feel about it? Have any of you donated your eggs & if so do you ever think about the child?
> 
> I feel so confused :sad1:
> 
> Oh & the other thing I need to consider is the effect it might have on my fertility as we're not certain we're stopping at 2 children though we probably will, never say never...
> 
> x

Hi mrsp, this is something that a few counselling sessions could probably help you with. My fc has a fantastic female counsellor who's well versed in the fertility issus. She's even had fertility treatments herself. I was going to partner with an altruistic donor here in Canada and would not consider it without a full fledged counselling session with her and her family and the clinic had a lawyer to draw up a contract.

I'm not sure how gonadotropins would effect your fertility. Having had to take Chlomid the first time you may not even be a good candidate. Are you younger than 32 and within the healthy range BMI? If you're above the healthy BMI your chances of hyper stimulation + poor quality eggs are raised, if you're above 32 you may not produce enough eggs. Those still may be risks you're both willing to take. For me though, since IVF is so expensive it would be devastation to have a non-responder if there was $12,000+ thrown at the process. The fact that she's willing to try is amazing - and speaks volumes about how positiveky she feels about you. 

It sounds like you may have many hesitations - this really needs to be something you're 110% about. Most of us have paired up with young ladies who have children of their own and are proven donors, meaning they've donated multiple times with success. In my eyes, it's 2-3 cells that my wonderful ladies donated and once mixed with my husband's genetic combination and baked in my tummy, there's enough changes within the genetics & epigenetics that there'd be no doubt the child would be unique and not be a walking talking donor replica. Even if that were the case, I'm sure she'd be beautiful and have her own personality - I'd jump at the chance to give this gift to someone but I know myself and seeing my own eyes in a relatives child would only make me proud, never a negative feeling. I already see my cousins with the same eyes and features as myself - it's a blessing knowing/ having a neat little family to see similar characteristics. 

You should take the request as the biggest compliment that anybody's ever given you in your life - I'm sure it was meant exactly in that manner. But please get some counselling if you are considering it, they will help you answer questions you've never thought about, and move past concerns you already have (either with resolution to go there or resolution to definitely not go there). You're wonderful to consider this for someone. :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies!
For all those ladies thinking about it sometimes the only option is to have a child or not! I had my last biological child at 39/40 and after that my eggs went to heck! We had 1 shot at a clinic in Prague but if it were my choice again I would go to a proven clinic ! One of our Ladies a long time ago went to Cypress and was successful! It seems kinda scary but we went on a vacation in Europe for 10 days and had fun! My cycle was not successful but if I were younger I would try try again!


----------



## Garnet

Hi 2have and all the other pregnant ladies! Hope you all are doing good! Just checking in on you all! Any new news? Everyone is baking along! So happy for you all! Pussycat so glad after so many tries you have your babies!


----------



## crystal443

A quick hi ladies &#55357;&#56842; will be back later ! As always 2have you have such a beautiful way with words it is just a few cells donated we do the rest of the work. It's a wonderful gift to get started with and a beautiful compliment to have someone ask to donate MrsPTTC :) I to had to use Clomid in my first pregnancies and my infertility got much worse as time passed so it may not even be an option. Take the counselling sessions offered and really discuss if you could be comfortable donating your eggs because it is ok to say no. Good luck!

Will catch up with everyone in a bit :)


----------



## TTC74

Someone on another thread suggested CNY Fertility in NY and said it was comparable to IVF abroad (when figuring in airfair and boarding). Does anyone know anything about CNY?


----------



## 2have4kids

:wave: Hi Crystal & Garnet, thank you for the kind words :hugs:
Garnet, I completely agree with you, we've had the best times of our life in Europe and now traveled more than any of our friends. If I didn't wind up pregnant I'd still have amazing memories - it's definitely worth the adventure.
Crystal, how are you doing? Are you cooling off a little down under? Must be SO nice to have older kids helping you love those gorgeous girls of yours. You are one lucky lady! If we can't get #2 within the year after this one naturally we're going back to Reprofit to do exactly what you & PC did, hoping for twins the second time round.

TTC I know the new york clinic that you're talking about is quite reputable and put out lots of studies every year, I don't know how much they cost and would be very suspicious if they were anywhere near close to the European clinic charges. I'd think they'd be on par with most other US clinics in being expen$ive but do check them out and let us know what you find out.

My friends have been so generous lately. One of my lovely friends gave me more cloth diapers to complete my collection and a range of other goodies (receiving blankets, a Peapod baby wrap carrier, blankets and diaper pail). And a colleague from work said she was going to get all of her gender neutral clothes that her son didn't even touch and gift them to me along with a stroller. I guess there are benefits to be the last person in my friends & colleagues to conceive:bunny:


----------



## SKP

I caved and tested to see. And it was 9 Days past and......

BFP!!!

I am unable to post a pic at the moment. I will later :) its faint but there !


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, your response to MrsPTTC was great, you nailed it. I found it a very interesting read myself. Sounds like you have some great friends and family around you.

PC, thanks for the extra info on Reprofot. There is so much research to do. :wacko:

A Question to the donor ladies... the people who knew you were going through IVF did you tell them you were having a donor cycle? Will your also be telling you child? Me & the OH are still in discussions about this.

SKP, congratulations on your BFP. A line is a line.

:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for your reply ladies, especially 2have4kids great reply :flower: yes it was a huge huge compliment to be asked! I really would love to do it but I need to be sure it's not going to ruin the rest of my life thinking about the child as my own. I've contacted a couple of fertility clinics today about counselling and am waiting to hear back. You would normally get counselling further down the line but I think I need some now to help me reach a decision. I spoke to the National Gamete Donation trust today and the lady warned me about the risk it would affect my future fertility and need to consider it very carefully. She also said my cousin should call them as they can help her find an egg donor more quickly than sitting on the waiting list for eggs. To answer your questions I'm 34 which is towards the ideal upper limit of 35 here and my BMI is good :thumbup:

SKP big congrats!


----------



## Garnet

For the Ladies wondering we checcked out 3 or 4 US clinics! It was about $28K to35K for the process! There was one that was 17K but then 6K for donor and then they put more money with extra fees! Some of the Ladies had success with US clinics and they had a guarantee for say 5 cycles or your money back! We went to Prague and spent about for 11k for 10days that includes IVF, Hotel, Chauffeuring, Plane tickets from clinic and other places. 7K for IVF of the 11k! I don' t know what Retrofit prices are but signicantly cheaper than US prices! As for whether people felt about a donor child! Alot of people on this thread do not feel as if the child is not a biological child! Some said that their child look so much like their biological child or children!


----------



## Mrs G

Skp, yyaaaayyyyy!!! Massive congrats!!! Xxx

Pinkie, my dh and I have very different views. if he had his way no one would know what we've been through. I said I couldn't do it without my family knowing so my parents, sister and bil and a couple of close friends know. But none of his family have a clue where either dd or this baby came from. My sister knows we've used a donor this time but I haven't told my parents. As much as they are very open minded it does bother me (a tiny bit) that on s generic level the baby is not related to them. I don't think we will tell either child they were conceived by ivf, simply because is their own conception something you discuss with your children?? I know others may disagree. 

Just wanted to repeat something puddycat said about epigenetics. A biologist friend of mine introduced me to it and it has brought me lots of comfort to know by carrying this child I am having a massive impact on his development and the person he will ultimately become. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
Xx


----------



## SKP

Here it is :)

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Eggie.jpg

https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/PTtestJuly15th.jpg?t=1436984260


----------



## LLbean

SKP!!! So thrilled for you!!!!

Mrs PPTC... In regards to donating eggs to a cousin... I agree it is a teeny tiny cell AND perhaps you can do the egg share option which would allow you to keep some of the eggs for yourself for future use and help you know that you had that to use when needed... Some of us wish we had thought of freezing our own eggs a while ago and now we would have had our own babies again

...just a thought for you ;)


----------



## crystal443

Congrats SKP!!! Great news :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> 2have, your response to MrsPTTC was great, you nailed it. I found it a very interesting read myself. Sounds like you have some great friends and family around you.
> 
> PC, thanks for the extra info on Reprofot. There is so much research to do. :wacko:
> 
> A Question to the donor ladies... the people who knew you were going through IVF did you tell them you were having a donor cycle? Will your also be telling you child? Me & the OH are still in discussions about this.
> 
> SKP, congratulations on your BFP. A line is a line.
> 
> :flower:

Pinkie, I didn't tell anyone about the DE part except for very close friends and immediate family. Others just knew about the IVF part and immune issues. People have so many judgments and religious based nonsensical beliefs that I didn't want to have to deal with their judgement or be spoken of badly behind my back. 

We absolutely would have been telling our babies/children about their heritage. We did counselling about how to handle DE IVF and the counselor had videos, studies, and loads of information about how children fair better knowing who they are and how if you make them feel like you tried so hard to have them, you wanted them SO badly, you had an angel to help bring them to you - it makes them feel special and embrace the concept of a slightly different path into life. Like closed adoptions, when the kids of DE IVF find out they aren't from their parents 19 years after the fact or that they've been lied by their very own parents it can cause huge problems down the line. And with technology & genetics evolving DH and I have no doubt they'd find out. We wouldn't ever want to hide something like that, you have to trust yourself that you'll be able to handle any question posed by your child about where they came from and know you'll be able to help them through any problems later on they may encounter with the concept. Just like how children can be ridiculed in school, you can always explain to them that it might be something they want to hold close instead of telling others but there should be ~1/3 assisted conceptions in schools these days so maybe it wouldn't be all that enticing to be for kids to find something about it to pick on. You can always help them brace for ridicule by coming up with really good short come-backs or walk them through what a healthy confident response might look like.

SKP congrats on your BFP!


----------



## TTC74

I was thinking something similar 2have. I was thinking "I don't know who we'd tell. I think I'd have to do some counseling to work out those issues." 

If we end up going with FET, I think we will tell the child if for no other reason than so that they know about their medical history (or lack thereof). I guess the only remaining question is who else to tell. 

I think that your example is beautiful, though, and I have always heard that about adoption - that the best thing to do is to tell the child, mommy and daddy wanted to love you so badly, that we picked you out! (or something to that effect).


----------



## MrsPTTC

LLbean said:


> SKP!!! So thrilled for you!!!!
> 
> Mrs PPTC... In regards to donating eggs to a cousin... I agree it is a teeny tiny cell AND perhaps you can do the egg share option which would allow you to keep some of the eggs for yourself for future use and help you know that you had that to use when needed... Some of us wish we had thought of freezing our own eggs a while ago and now we would have had our own babies again
> 
> ...just a thought for you ;)

Thank you LLbean that's certainly something to consider :thumbup:


----------



## SKP

Thanks everyone!

Just close family know about donor and my very close friends.
I do not want to tell our child about being a donor. Unless it ever comes up then we will. I personally don"t feel there is a need to tell our children


----------



## Garnet

Congrat SKp!


----------



## Mrs G

SKP said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Just close family know about donor and my very close friends.
> I do not want to tell our child about being a donor. Unless it ever comes up then we will. I personally don"t feel there is a need to tell our children

That is such a lovely picture, congratulations!! 
We're of the same mind re telling the children. I have battled for years with my husband's massive male pride. In the early days out issue was mf, more recently my crap eggs were the problem but even so he just doesn't see any reason for anyone to know what we've been thru. I remember the counsellor telling us "it'll come out over too many glasses of wine at Xmas" but I know with dd and even now with ds, as much as I'm very proud of where they have come from, it is not something that matters anymore. 

I finish work today for the summer and only have 2 1/2 weeks to go when I get back in sept! And moving over to third tri today!! 

Happy Friday everyone 

Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks again ladies, I am starting to not feel so alone in this journey. 

MrsG, I am feeling you about battling with the DH pride about telling people at the moment. I partly agree with my DH views. He thinks that our parents generation and older wont understand and we will cause them unnecessary worry about what we're doing and he also thinks that's unless you have been through our struggles people will not understand our reasons for doing this. Close friends and immediate family know we've been through IVF but he thinks that's where it should stop, he says what difference is it going to make if people know all the details. I am worried about the 'it coming out over too much wine' and I am also worried about having to make up white lies about our cycle. With regards to telling our child/children, he feels the same way, but my concern is that I am going to have this hanging over my head for the rest of my life like I am holding onto a big secret. He think if it presents itself later on in life for medical reasons then of course we'll have the discussion but otherwise what is gained from them knowing. Again I am probably thinking too much into things, DH is one who uses his head, I use my heart. I done some reading yesterday on these concerns and one site said to wait until the child is born and then make a decision as you will feel completely different towards them when they are finally here. 

Congratulations again SKP, what is the next step for you? Do you have to go for a blood test? 

MrsG, count down to summer is on. 

Hi to everyone else, I hope I get to speak to you all at some point. 

Happy Friday :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies, just thought I would weigh in, this is always an interesting discussion as to whether to tell them or not. One thing I would say is it's probably worth making the decision beforehand. The reason I say this is that certain older members of the family don't know. If I tell them now they will feel very betrayed I think. However, if I tell LO when he is old enough he is bound to say something to grandparents. So nothing will be said at least until the grandparents are gone.


----------



## Coolstar

Wow, so much to catch up !!
SKP, congrats!! Hope you have a h&h 9 months.
Pinkie and TTC Welcome to the thread.
Pinkie, i was about to ask the very same question. Except my DH and parents we have not shared it with anyone that it's DE. My DH is totally against sharing with anyone else, his family has no clue, not even that we have gone through IVF. About sharing it with our baby, I want to but my DH is absolutely against it. Maybe I am little insecured since genetically it's not mine, I am praying that the baby looks more like my DH. 
2have, MrsG how are you ladies ?
PC, how is your PIO shots going on ? Although my PIO shots are over, still my butt is sore.
AFM, I am scheduled for level 2 u/s on Aug 6th.


----------



## SKP

I had my beta blood test today, hopefully i can be official tomorrow.


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp are they only doing 1 test? I thought they only did 1 on you the first time too? It's really nice to see how the levels are rising and have some sort of feeling of confidence that it's a viable pregnancy. Please tell me they're doing 2 bloods 48 hours apart. I'm not a fan of that clinic but after you going through a mc only mnths ago you'd think they'll be stepping up their care for you?


----------



## Pussycat1

Gosh ladies, south going on here, justctryingvto catch up! Mrs PTTC, can only echo what the others have said, im not sure how I'd feel about donating eggs and knowing the resulting child so I can completely understand where you're hesitations are, you have to be 100% certain though. I'm surprised your cousin has been offered IVF on the NHS at the age of 42, also egg donors in overseas clinics (reputable ones) are screened just as carefully as in the UK with all the same testing etc 
SKP, huge congratulations! Amazing news you must be thrilled. 
To tell or not to tell? Well when we first started on this journey (TTC) we told a few people, however as time went on and with each failure we stopped, it was simply too difficult to deal with our own disappointment without having to deal with others and I'm not great on receiving sympathy, well meant though it is. We never told our families, with what's been happening with SIL it hasn't seemed appropriate or fair. We will tell our families next weekend and will probably tell them it was DE. I'd like them to know just in case there are ever any medical or genetic issues, at least they will have each other. I've also always thought I'd want the children to know right from the start in an age appropriate way, I'd hate for them to find out when they were older and feel like we'd lied or cheated them. However I'm not as certain as I used to be. Once it's out there it can't be taken back and if you tell someone then the children have to know as I reckon it will always get back to them. It's such a personal thing though I don't think there's a right or wrong answer. When we had counselling we were recommended to look at these guys: https://www.dcnetwork.org 
AFM, made it to 9 weeks! I've been a bit concerned the past few days as I've been feeling a bit crampy or bloated, I'm fairly certain it's just my two little ones growing and my body adapting, but I can't help worry. I know I'm not getting enough sleep, I wake every day at 4am and can't get back to sleep. I'm hoping when I finally get off the prednisone this will stop. I have 6 more PIO shots then I'm switching to cyclogest (I have loads and the clinic say it will be fine)for the last two weeks before I stop all the meds. My bum has two itchy sore 'mounds' and I'm sure I'm full to saturation with PIO as at often squirts back out! Looking forward to stopping them and the cyclogest (bruised tummy). 
Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## SKP

No they just do one test,

When I mc, I did a few to see if the levels was going down. And at the time of mc my beta was 9000 +.

I inquired about the possibility of stepping things up, but they said theres nothing to do, because my numbers was good, I responded to meds, ultrasounds good. They just say it just happens.


----------



## TTC74

RE called today with DHs SA results. I won't know more until Monday but morphology is 1%. :cry:

I suspect that we will be moving on to donor IUI as a first step, but we shall see.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc sorry to hear that, glad you can still move on from the situation :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC sorry the news isn't what you hoped, however knowing what the issue is is half way to the solution, now you can move forward with a meaningful plan. How did DH take it? They have such delicate pride... 
SKP, got everything crossed for you. 
Today I feel like the luckiest girl alive. I woke at 4 as usual but managed to sleep again till 5:45, so feeling much fresher today. It is a beautiful day here in Brighton and I'm on the beach having coffee and croissant from my favourite shop while DH sorts out all the shopping for a BBQ later today. He's turned into this superman looking after me etc I really am blessed and after years of tears if sadness it's finally tears of joy. Happy Saturday everyone! x


----------



## TTC74

DH didn't take it real well. His pride certainly took a hit. There's even a bit of denial going on. Last SA last month his morphia was good but his count was bad. So, he confused and thinking something fishy must be going on. I'm thinking that he's likely got a pretty serious condition that's just never going to produce quality swimmers. We'll go through all the tests to find out what's going on before we proceed. I'm pretty much out for a treatment cycle next month anyway bc of the timing of a work conference.


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, what's his diet and lifestyle like? Remember the swimmers he supplied would have been produced c6 weeks ago. It can be really badly effected by alcohol, smoking, stress, diet etc sperm quality can sometimes be improved so don't lose hope. x


----------



## TTC74

Other than not having an ideal diet, he has a pretty healthy lifestyle. Just so that I know, can anyone give me an estimate on the total price (room, board, procedure, etc) of IVF and/or FET in Czech Republic?


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, at Reprofit we paid 4500 for donor egg cycle, that included all costs for our donor but didn't include meds for me, but they are relatively cheap. Hotel was 50.00 per night (grand hotel Brno, email them and ask for MyIVF rates and you get this rate). We flew from London and was cheap if you book in advance, last minute prices rocketed. Brno is really cheap and you can eat out for two and have a good meal for less than £20.00. If you google Reprofit prices you should get what you need. If you use your own eggs it's c2000 I think. We went direct with Reprofit but you can go via MyIVF and they will help coordinate. Hope that helps! xx


----------



## SKP

My beta number is 43, for day 11. Is there still hope ? Last time it was in the 1000"s. Tjey said to me they like to see at least 270. Calling it a chemical


----------



## TTC74

Loads of sticky baby dust your way SKP! 

AFM, I woke up to 2 VFBFPs on ICs. The, this afternoon I got a VFBFP on a FRER! I happen to have a Dr appt tomorrow. So, I'll be begging for a blood test!


----------



## SKP

What are the chances of my number increasing,


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, that's amazing news!! 
SKP, so sorry I can't help you with numbers, we don't do Beta tests in the UK, so have no idea what is normal and not. Try not to loss faith though. x


----------



## Mrs G

Skp, sorry I can't help, like pc said we don't get beta tests in UK. Try to keep positive. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## SKP

:(

Im in a panic mode here


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP the very least they could do for you is another blood test to see how the numbers are doubling but without anything there's no way to tell. It could be late implantation or yes, it could be a chemical. Are you still going to throw another $25k at more frozen eggs with that clinic next year? You'd get much better chances doing a fresh cycle somewhere with a good reputation. 

TTC74 that's phenomenal news! A BFP? Do show us some beautiful double lines! Doing a happy dance for you over here. This thread has been super lucky this year with the exception of a few. It'd be so nice if minxychick could get a positive and I'm pretty sure if sKP gave it a shot with a fresh cycle she'd be hitting the jackpot too!


----------



## TTC74

They are still super faint and hard to photograph. Here is the most photogenic test of the day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 2have4kids

I can see it :dance::bunny::wohoo:


----------



## SKP

Thank you 2have,
Yes i am having another blood test tomorrow. 
I dont know about for next time.

Congrats tcc74 :)


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP best of luck for doubling numbers!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

SKP, I don't think it's so much the number but more if it's doubled so if it's implanted a little late it would be a little on the lower side. Hopefully you have a good doubling time :)

TTC, great news for you :) 

2have how are you handling summer ? I thought I was going to cry every single day of it! I was miserable haha! 

PC, how are you feeling? Probably great at the moment :) lol


----------



## SKP

Its just one the phone they dont sound hopeful. No word of encouragement.


----------



## SKP

:cry: Im seeing red now, and have slight cramping :nope:

I knew it


----------



## crystal443

I'm sorry SKP :(


----------



## 2have4kids

:hugs: SKP

Crystal, it's been an unusually hot summer starting early here. I've been ok so far. With a few tricked out items helping me cool off:haha:...DH set up personal misting sprayers to the roof of the trellising on our deck, so it's really nice out there in the evenings. During the day we turn the fan on blowing all the cool air up from the basement and have a tall AC unit sitting on our bedroom. It's been ok so far. I don't know if we get up to what it does in Aussie tho, 30 something degrees here is usually our max.

Did you gain much weight with the twins Crystal? You're such a tiny thing as it is and it was all belly & baby from what I saw:haha: I just feel like I'm going to hurl half way through every meal. Have total head hunger because I can't just finish something I really wanted to eat:grr:


----------



## TTC74

Fmu 10 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## crystal443

TTC ah yes I see lines!!!! I miss testing I stand in front of them sometimes at the chemist and DH has to pull me away haha! 

2have you have a lovely set up!!! We have hot summers.. Yep 40+ some days in the summer it's just cruel for preggie ladies!! I didn't gain much while pregnant in fact I found it difficult to eat what the dietician told me to eat. It was way more then I would normally eat and further along I just had no room. Toward the end I ate because I had to, the reflux was torture I lived on Zantac and mylanta... I would do it all over again to have my girls but it was the hardest thing I've put my body through. I had the kidney stones etc too so was rough but ahh they are so worth it I still look at them at least once a day and think I am so lucky... And I am, I worked my butt off to get them here but I am lucky too.


----------



## TTC74

Beta = 9.9/Early pregnancy. I go in for my doubling rate Friday. :happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

I hope everyone had a great weekend, I have been away for a few days and so many posts to catch up on. 

Just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies that have given their opinions on the 'tell or not tell' regarding DE. It's always really interesting and has been helping me a lot. 

SKP, I am so so sorry. 

TTC, amazing. I hope you get a great number on Friday.

:flower:


----------



## TTC74

Me too. I'm so nervous after seeing other people's beta numbers. is 10 really low at 10 DPO?


----------



## Pinkie3

I don't know much about beta because we don't have them here in the UK. But if you google HCG blood levels you can find a breakdown. I have just seen that at 3 weeks its between 0-5 so sounds ok to me.


----------



## crystal443

TTC I really think it's if it doubles that matters &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> TTC I really think it's if it doubles that matters &#65533;&#65533;

Agreed!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc this is my favourite beta score calculator: 
https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

It shows the average and your score in comparison. All the best with your next test!

Pinkie hi how are you? That's a hot debate but I think it follows adoption standards very closely. They made adoptions open for a very good reason. There were two sides of betrayal with keeping secrets. The bio mom and the child. Here with DE we don't consider the psychology of bio mom but we should consider how this sort of betrayal would hurt the child as a grown adult. Like adoption, we still view DE in a secretive fashion. When we can talk about it openly without being judged things may change as adoption has. Until then only social workers & psychologists have seen what it does to people finding out they were 'protected' from the truth. That's a little bit how it was discribed by the psychologist to us and jibs with the devistation we heard about at our adoption workshop. Parents have a huge protectionist instinct that takes over and it's totally understandable why/how each is motivated to their prerogative.


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, completely agree on the DE / adoption comparison. That's exactly how we feel and the thought of out little ones finding out when they are older and feeling betrayed confirms for me that it has to be something they have always known and is open. No matter what these are my children, even if the initial cells came from elsewhere. 
TTC, so pleased for you! x


----------



## TTC74

2have4kids said:


> Ttc this is my favourite beta score calculator:
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator
> 
> It shows the average and your score in comparison. All the best with your next test!

Thank you! This calculator shows me at average (spot on) if I double correctly. That makes me feel so much better!


----------



## SKP

My number is now 127 on Day 14. Still low but theres still a chance!
I like to make it past a week from Day 12. Thats when mc happened.


----------



## Pinkie3

It is definitely a hot debate and I am sure everyone has their reasons as to why they choose to tell or not tell. 

Sorry more questions... From all your discussions with the psychologist apart from the betrayal and psychology reasons for telling the child were there other reasons as to why they should know? My DH seems to have an answer for everything and I am so 50/50 with this and before we start the process I want to make sure we are both on the same page. 

SKP - I really hope that number keeps rising for you.

:flower:


----------



## SKP

Thanks pinkie,

Imo: i dont feel a need to tell them voluntarily, if it came up i would, like when it time your asked where babies come from, then i would mention all the ways it can happen, at age appropriate of ofcourse


----------



## 2have4kids

I would seek a professional opinion on it Pinkie, they're less likely to have the protective parent instinct and have materials about how honest foundations are key to trusting parents & having a tightly connected family. There are a huge amount of resources online too:

https://www.dcnetwork.org/telling-your-child
https://www.mercatornet.com/articles/view/the_pain_of_anonymous_parentage/
https://parents.berkeley.edu/advice/parents/fertility_explain.html
https://www.abc.net.au/austory/specials/howimetyourfather/vartahowtotellchildren.pdf
Ultimately it's your decision. The psychologist asked us to think about this: 
ask yourself if you're basing your decision on grounds of fear, shame, or self protection, or are your interests for the well being of this person you are bringing into the world. And if you chose not to tell and they find out when they are an adult, what's your plan to deal with the aftermath? Are you willing the risk of a permanent fracture in your long-term relationship with your child over this?


----------



## crystal443

I would add be careful who you tell, I'm a strong believer that when you tell someone something you cannot take it back so once you tell family members or friends you cannot untell it. While my babies are little I see it as I'm borrowing or holding their story for them so I keep it close and I'm very careful who I share it with in real life. No family memebers know except one aunt that only knows more for my support during all of these treatments and losses. My kids know whom are 17&19 so carry that story with the intention of protecting their sisters story and of course their daddy. 

This is not my life story, this is their beginings and life story so I really shouldn't be telling anyone how they came about should I? No I don't think so, they will choose who they share that with. I have no idea when we're going to tell them it won't be when they're babies or when they're toddlers it will be when we can explain the ifs whys and what's so I imagine about 5 or 6. I also don't want to confuse this with adoption and birth mothers because this is not the same, I'm their birth mum and their egg donor likely donated to be nice and for some extra money. Its not a
Fairy tale it's life


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, keeping my fingers Xed for you.
PC, when is your EDD ?
To tell or not to tell is such a difficult decision. My DH is totally against it, while I want to.
So, one more question, I am 16 weeks now but I have not gained any weight. When did you ladies start gaining weight ?


----------



## LLbean

I look at it differently...you are merely getting a tiny cell donation...studies have shown that the genetics of the carrier also have influence on the baby genetics... 

My daughter is my own eggs and even with her there are things I have no answers to as I don't know all of my family's medical history, so truly I don't see how that would be different. Unless it is a major health concern in which case you would think those donors would be screened it really should not even matter.

I strongly feel there is major things that come up when the child is adopted (why wasn't I wanted, etc) that shouldn't be there with an egg donation. Why create it?

Just my own two cents...right or wrong.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi coolstar, up till 23 weeks I had only gained 3 lbs. Then gradually bump came out and I'm here at 29 weeks hovering between 12-13 total gained. It depends on the person. The lower your bmi the more you can stand to gain. I was 24 so I don't need to gain too much, hoping for 20 max.


----------



## crystal443

LL that's exactly my struggle everything you mentioned because it is not adoption, it is not a birth mother, another family waiting to meet them, it was
a single cell donated to help create a life but by no means create that life. I guess the struggle is if they found out later in life will they find its a betrayal and say why didn't you just tell me tell it's no big deal? They may wonder what else we didn't tell them so I guess that's my concern with not telling is breaking that trust


----------



## LLbean

Crystal I guess it's harder because your older kids know... And your aunt...so you never know who may slip and say something. I would just address it when they find out about how babies are made, say that is an option as well, but I wouldn't even mention much about the donor, just that you got a cell that was needed? I don't know, guess it depends too on how much emphasis one gives the subject. Perhaps by then it would be so common place that it wouldn't even phase them...just don't stress now and I am sure when the time comes you will do what is right for you


----------



## LLbean

It is all done in such annonimity too, the donors don't necessarily want you to know about them either... Truly it is just a cell and you did the rest. That egg would not be a baby without your hubby and you. I think children will get it and it will be no big deal


----------



## crystal443

That's exactly how we're explaining it, there will be no romantic notions of a wonderful lady wanted to give a gift. It is a single cell and to be fair she was young and having a daughter in that age group she's said if she could donate and make a few bucks she probably would. It just doesn't have the same impact for a 19 year old that it does for a woman fighting years of infertility. So yep it's exactly as you say it'll just be explained it was needed as part of treatment just like steroids, intralipids, And the blood donors for IVIG were needed to sustain the pregnancy as well. If they ask why she donated I'll say to help out like a blood donor helps out. I think that line gets confused a lot with egg donation and crosses over into what would be adoption. Here it's open and egg donors will normally ask for yearly photos of the child produced or a school photo etc. To me that is like an open adoption not egg donation, which is why we went overseas I just can't imagine.


----------



## crystal443

I should add if it's a known donor then that's different but a complete stranger asking for photos is awkward ...


----------



## LLbean

yes I agree


----------



## Pussycat1

Such an interesting discussion, and individual to us all. It is of course very different from adoption and I suspect in years to come use of DE will be a much more common scenario do maybe it will be understood more. No matter what we believe Crystal is right, what's said cannot be taken back ... 
TTC, from what you say your numbers sound good!
SKP will you have another blood test? Fingers crossed for you hon. 
AFM, I'm a little bit worried. I'm 9 1/2 weeks and have been feeling not quite righ for the past few days, but never having been pregnant I have no idea if what I'm feeling is normal. I'm very tired as I wake every morning at 4:30 / 5:00 and trying to juggle a demanding job (thankfully quiet at the moment). I'm slowly dropping down my prednisone dose and now on 15mg. I'm not really sure how best to describe what in feeling, it's somewhere between bloated and menstrual cramping and I've had it since the weekend but no bleeding. Today I called the midwife and she's scared me by saying it could be one of the twins has died, not exactly reassuring. Luckily the early pregnancy unit have agreed to do a scan tomorrow morning so I don't have long to wait. Either way I'm so grateful for the scan as we go on holiday with my family at the weekend and planned on telling. I don't think I could wait till 10th Aug when my 12 week scan is booked. Part of me is sure it's just my uterus expanding to accommodate these bubbas and /or wind (sorry!), I've definitely expanded round the waist and boobs so hopefully all is still ok. x


----------



## Coolstar

Llbean, even I read about epigenetics. Although genetically the baby is not mine but still i have an influence since I am carrying it. And I totally agree with you , had I been an egg donor I won't like the baby to know about me.
SKP, did you go for another beta test ?
MrsG, how are you ?
2have, so I guess once I start gaining it will be rapid weight gain. I am scared how will I lose all the weight after the child birth. One of my friend who is 5+ months pg has already gained 20lbs. But I read through out your pregnancy one should gain 20 to 26lbs not more ( depending on your BMI, if BMI is low you can gain some more and if your BMI is more you should gain little less ).
PC, even during my 1st trimester I had stomach cramps around 9 to 11 weeks. I was so scared thought I would lose my baby and MrsG assured me it's common and it is just the uterus expanding. For your assurance its good that you are having an u/s tomorrow. Don't worry everything will be fine.


----------



## Pinkie3

Lots to catch up on again and some great views and opinions, thank you. I am starting to feel a lot more comfortable with how we want to handle things and how I am feeling about having an DE child. I have been reading out everyones comments to the DH and I think he wants to get involved lol.

PC, good luck at your scan tomorrow pleased to hear they are getting you in quickly. Sounds like your babies are doing a bit of growing. I am sure everything is fine and you'll be able to go on and enjoy your holiday.

:flower:


----------



## SKP

I had another one this morning, and they called just before they closed and i am 306 :) still doubled but still low. Not out of the woods yet. I test again Friday and book for an ultrasound


----------



## 2have4kids

PC good luck with the scan tomorrow!!

Coolstar don't worry too much about the weight gain. Bumps all come out at different times and you sound like you're doing ok. Just eat healthy, exercise regularly (walking is great) and drink loads of water.


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck SKP!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Ov, oh my good god why on earth would a midwife scare you like that??? Uugh if it helps at all hun I had cramps the entire time, it's two babies pulling and stretching and it's going to be growing pains. I did have cramping the entire time though just try and drink plenty of water, I was steroids until 24 weeks it doesn't hurt and just allows the placentas grow and not be attacked by your body it's up to you but it does help prevent growth restriction etc. You may also be feeling a bit off because your weening off steroids and feeling the full effects of a twin pregnancy, steroids give you energy and hide morning sickness etc. The more you ween the more symptoms your going to feel. Try not to stress though, I hoe all is well with your little beans you've fought so hard to get them this far :)

SKP great news hopefully things continue to progress well!!


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, that's good news, hopefully things continue this way for you. 
Coolstar, I was wondering about weight gain my BMI was c 21 when I started so right in the middle of the range for my height, l have put on a bit and definitely changed shape, however I have been stuffing my face and was quite careful before! Luckily what I eat is quite healthy so not too guilty about eating loads, the midwife told me I need to be eating an extra 600-1000 calories a day anyway. 
Crystal, thank you your words are very reassuring and exactly what I was hoping. I know that tapering the steroids can have weird effects and abdominal cramp can be one, also I'm pretty small around my torso, so will need to do a lot of growing to fit two in! I've been dropping my dose by 2.5mg every 3-4 days, which is slower than the clinic told me (they said 5mg a week in one step). I'm down to 15mg and meant to be off them by week 12, I may keep going till 13 or 14 though slowly dropping. I know that when you get below 10mg it's important to take it extra slow as I believe your bodies natural level is c8mg It does worry me that it says not to take while pregnant. I didn't realise the steroids masked the effects of MS, I haven't had any and just thought I was lucky!


----------



## SKP

Thanks everyone!

How are you all doing?


----------



## SKP

I don't know if its coincidence or not, since I don't really know what week I am in. But tonight after not eating in a while, I had something to eat. The I took my prenatal pill with orange juice, like I have every night.

And not even 10 minutes I was in the bathroom vomiting. Is it too early for me?


----------



## crystal443

PC, I split the 5mgs tabs in half to 2.5 mgs and tapered so I didn't drop from 5 to nothing. They're ok to take in pregnancy, there's a slightly higher risk of cleft palate which you've already passed that development and of course your immune system is lower other then that things are good :). I had no morning sickness and I had lots of energy, I felt ok in that regard lol :)

SKP, I'm ok life's busy and boring if you can believe that lol! Busy when bubs are awake but boring too because I get everything done and I sit here and wait for them to wake up, I have laundry done, house is clean, dinner cooked, so it can get a bit confining some days in that regard but I wouldn't change it for anything. How are you feeling?


----------



## crystal443

No it's not too early I don't think


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

PCI, hope scan goes well. I had loads of cramping and you've got 2 getting comfy in there!! Plus the drugs will be making you feel weird. I didn't really feel right til I was off the pred. 

I've not weighed myself, in denial I think!! I know I put on loads on the pred but don't feel too bad since then. I am mostly bump...!!

Skp, keeping everything crossed for you. I have never actually been sick but def had those sick in the mouth moments from 5w. 

Hi cool star. How are you feeling? 

Sorry if I've missed any news, were away at the mo. Think baby boy has had a couple of quite days but we've been so busy I think he just chills out when I'm constantly on the go. 

Big hugs all round. Xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, had my scan and relieved to say all is well. Two healthy and on target little ones in there getting comfy! They're measuring at 10weeks 4 days (so a week beyond what they said last time), but all is well. So very relieved and now feel very comfortable and excited about telling my family, I know there will be tears from my mum and sister! Thanks for your support was getting worried. 
SKP, let's hope this is a good sign! 
TTC, how are you? 
MrsG have a great holiday! 
2have, not long till your photos shoot! 
Crystal, thanks so much for your reassurance it's made me feel much better. Yes I'm breaking down prednisone tabs, I have 5mg and 25mg tabs so from Sun will take 12.5mg for 4 days then drop down to 10mg etc.


----------



## SKP

A doctor told me that more than likely the reason mc happened last time because my hcg levels were too high. It was 1096 then a week later 9000, and then mc happens. It makes sense, i know ppl can be much higher. Maybe my body couldnt handle it.

Along with last nights episode i definetly noticed frequent bathrooms.

Plus nurse told me my thyroid has nothing to do with the hcg levels. All ppl range. And a doc told me stop googling lol


----------



## SKP

Pussycat 
Awesome that your scan went well.


----------



## TTC74

Hi all! That's so funny about the Dr saying to stop googling. Mr RE was a little to cautious when he told me my beta results Monday, so I started googling. Then, I started freaking out thinking that it was going to be a CP. 

I go in for my follow up beta tomorrow, but I'm really optimistic. My lines have gotten significantly darker (see my journal or blog if you're interested) and I turned a digital positive today. So, hopefully I'm in the right range. 

More news tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkie3

PC, wonderful news that the scan went well and that your mind is at rest. Enjoy the moment of telling your family.

SKP, I cant imagine how up and down your emotions must be at the moment, I really hope this continues well for you. 

Me and DH have hardly seen each other in the last week which means we still haven't discussed the clinics. I am very impatient and he is so laid back he might as well be horizontal. Desperately want to get things moving so hoping we get some time together this weekend to start making some decisions.

:flower:


----------



## SKP

Thanks ladies,
Ttc74 crossed fingers!

Pinkie
Hope things get better for you


----------



## crystal443

PC Yay!!!!! So glad all is well with beans :) best news! Now you get to share your happy news, enjoy it you've so long to do all of these things you deserve each of them :)!

SKP yes Google can be a minefield !

TTC ooooh yes pee sticks and a journal?? I'm there :)


----------



## LLbean

PC I am thrilled with your news that the twins are well and thriving. Very happy for you!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pc fantastic news:dance:

SKP when's your scan then?

Ttc will be popping in to read!

Pinkie, I'm afraid my DH is just like yours. The same day Igot news if our cancelled, failed uvf at the local fc I had booked with Reprofit. DH found out about it when he came home from work and we booked flights the night after that. I'm lucky he does what I want, I'm not patient with this fertility stuff and if I'd had to wait for him too he'd be in his grave by now:haha:


----------



## LLbean

2have just saw your ticker...OMG time flies! Do you have a belly shot?


----------



## Pinkie3

2have lol, I have threatened DH with an early grave if he doesn't pull his finger out! 

DH is "working from home" today so managed to pin him down and we've spent all morning reading up on these clinics. He is impressed with Reprofit in Brno and wants me to ask you ladies to share your experiences and ask some questions if that's ok? (sorry if you have already answered these previously).

Did you have an English speaking co-ordinator? If so how helpful and efficient were they? For us this is important, we want someone who is going to advise us and make sure everything is in place. I am abit of an organised freak and need someone to be on the same page. What tests did you have done prior to the cycle and did you have them done over there or at home? How long did you have to stay in Brno for the transfer and finally what is the city like? Feel free to share anything else that you think might be relevant. 

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> 2have just saw your ticker...OMG time flies! Do you have a belly shot?

Llbean, this was a few weeks ago during the Calgary Stampede (7month shot). On my way out to party with colleagues in a very non-alcoholic way lol:haha:at one point in pregnancy when my bump was smaller I was worried the boobs were outgrowing the belly but in time the belly caught up:holly:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> Did you have an English speaking co-ordinator?
> 
> 
> If so how helpful and efficient were they?
> 
> For us this is important, we want someone who is going to advise us and make sure everything is in place. I am abit of an organised freak and need someone to be on the same page. What tests did you have done prior to the cycle and did you have them done over there or at home? How long did you have to stay in Brno for the transfer and finally what is the city like? Feel free to share anything else that you think might be relevant.
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:

Coordinators: I've had Magdalena Cogbill and Eva. I recommend Eva. Mag was only intended to give me instructions on how to pay and she over extended her reach and gave me a medications protocol. It wasn't even correct and I'm guessing her English wasn't solid enough because it seemed to be a 'communication error'. She is meant to sign people up for ivf's and take pmt only. Because of this I had to take the Lupron injection twice. Lupron is NOT something anyone should have to do twice in 2 months. Eva was always super professional, she handles all aspects of the transactions, pmt, protocol, logistics, she spoke English perfectly and I'd go back to her if we deal with Reprofit again.

Helpfulness & Efficiency: very. They will respond workdays usually within 24 hours unless your coordinator is off and if that's the case they usually have a back up and will make you aware of any time away. We booked our own accommodations after she let us know which dates we needed to be there. They will send you the profile of the donor to approve when you start your protocol within 30 days prior to transfer. I didn't ask them to help with accommodations but I'm sure they'll step up if you need that.

We stayed at the Grand Brno Hotel and if you look on Trivago you can usually find good deals and get the breakfast (which is decent) for free. We took the train to the clinic which was no more than a few dollars per ticket. The train is right outside to the right of your hotel. The city is small and very cute. The shops are lovely and in the winter there was an open market in the upper plaza. We also spent 10 days in Prague. Prague, so far of all our European travels, was on of the most beautiful cities. In December it sparkled and the markets were warming and cheery. They have some amazing places to eat, the shopping was great and the accomms & food were unbelievably cheap. We stayed in MH Apartments with full kitchen, washer/dryer, bedroom for $80/night. Transit to everywhere was right down the street and super convenient. 
https://www.hotels.com/hotel/detail...00.00.0000.0000.00.0000&intlid=Body_HotelName

If you travel from Prague to Brno the busses are the way to go. They're nicer than the trains in Hungary and on certain busses they serve free coffee & food & have wifi. I seem to remember it may have been $30ish round trip? Also, the bus drops you at the stop right infront of the hotel in Brno. It was very easy to get around. 
We went to the initial appointment 5 days before transfer only for the day. DH donated and I had an u/s. Then DH stayed in Prague with me for 5 days and left for Canada. I hopped on the bus and went back to Brno on my own and did the transfer. Stayed in Brno for an extra day to relax and then back to Prague to hop on a flight home. They'll probably tell you to be in Brno for 7 days but maybe PC and Crystal can tell you more about this. We took our time as I didn't want to rush or feel stressed in transit. 

At home before the trip my GP had set me up with all the drugs I needed based on they're protocol and send me for the required ultrasounds. I went to Reprofit and purchased some extra prednisone as I'd run out. There's a pharmacy right under the clinic. We don't get health coverage for drugs purchased outside of Canada on travel so I tried to get everything at home. I'm pretty sure there are international pharmacies that can mail you the meds if you need, PC and Crystal prob know more on this than I do.
Gl and let us know what happens with your plans!


----------



## TTC74

Beta - 46! That's a doubling time of 1.8. I'll take it.:happydance:


----------



## SKP

Yay!


----------



## Garnet

Hi Everyone!
Love your bump 2have! With my 1st pregnancy ! I did not bump out til later! I looked chubby that was it! 2nd one boom instant bump!

Pinkie- I talk to Mag and Eva originally when we were looking at clinics in Czech! Eva was nice! We came from Arkansas USA to Prague! We went to a Prague clinic which I don't recommend because hubby did not want to be in Brno! Wish I did not listen to him! Pussycat just went there!

Pussycat: So happy for your stretchy twins! Making room girl! .

TTC : Congrats!

Skp: Good Luck!

Hi LL, any luck on the baby front

Hi Butterfly and Crystal!

Hi Mrs G and Coolstar! Hope pregnancy is doing well!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet I hear that's typical about the second bump coming quicker. 

PC I can't believe you're almist at your 13 week nauchal scan...just a few more weeks weaning off the drugs too, sureal isn't it?

Trc nice doubling time!


----------



## crystal443

Pinkie, I went through Svetlana :) lovely lady as well and great english! They will send you to an English speaking coordinator so no worries there :)

TTC.. Yay for doubling!!!! 

2have, that is a lovely little bump!! You look amazing, pregnancy truly suits you!

Garnet, yes we never let hubs decide these things! :)


----------



## SKP

Still waiting on blood test. Its 4:50 and they close in 10 minutes. So weird last time they called me just before closing.

I did another stick it seems darker, which mean more hormone right? I would be 18 days past since first pregacy test on day 9


----------



## LLbean

2have...dare I say that looks like a baby girl belly? ;-)

Garnet...nothing to report...sadly

YEY for doubling beta! TTC74

SKP all should be well if the tests are getting darker


----------



## crystal443

I was going to say a baby boy belly Liz!!!! But I am really really bad at guessing gender :) I'm never right lol!

SKP hopefully you heard back


----------



## SKP

Nope,
I hope to hear back tomorrow.
If anyone got a minute check out my pregnancy journal that I cautiously startes. I posted a pic of all my tests.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies :wave: great to hear some good news!

Congrats ttc

Sounding good SKP, fingers crossed 

Great news on the scan PC :happydance:

Coolstar I looked back on my weight app and I had put on about 2KG by t16 weeks. But I did eat very badly! I normally eat quite healthily but when I was pregnant I only craved bad stuff :blush: and my drink of choice was McDonald's strawberry milkshake! It took me up until about a year after the birth to lose the weight again. 

Crystal how on earth do you manage to get everything done before the babies even wake up? You are superwoman LOL!


----------



## Pussycat1

Butterfly, good to hear from you! I too was really healthy before, at the moment I'm stuffing my face with anything, however I've noticed my appetite is dropping now I'm coming
off prednisone, so need to make a big effort to get back to my healthy diet! 
2have, nice bump! At the moment in wondering the same about my boobs! Need to try and go bra shopping in Glasgow tomorrow! 
Reprofit: I emailed Eva at first to enquire (her email address is on the website and she's fast to reply and very helpful with great English). She put us in touch with Magdalena (MyIVF), so far as I can see the only advantage if going through her is you may get a slightly earlier date, but tbh not thatch different. Magdalena was always helpful but agree with 2have, I'd always go to Eva first. The clinic are very well organised, much better than the one we went to in the UK and the pharmacy underneath is so much cheaper for PIO (I think I got 5 vials for the cost of one in the UK!). Other meds I got from a pharmacy Reprofit recommended in the UK who were great as they had been treated at Reprofit so understood. First time round we stayed for a week (egg and sperm collection plus my scan on Monday, then ET the following Saturday). When we did the FET I flew out Friday and back on Sunday. We also stayed in Grandhotel, I emailed them direct and asked for MyIVF special rates, which were lower than any of the websites I checked and included breakfast. Brno is small but very nice, totally different feel in summer and winter! Perhaps too small for a full week but Prague is c2hrs away (amazing city) and Vienna c1.5 hrs. The second time I went I went solo and had no trouble. From the airport you can take the bus and the last stop drops you right outside the hotel, I think it cost less than a £1! I can't recommend it enough, especially given I am now pregnant!! If you need any more info just ask. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

TTC, congratulations I hope it keeps doubling for you. 

SKP Good luck with the results today. 

2have - cute bump! 

PC & 2have, thank you for the detailed response regarding reprofit. I can't believe you both went alone too, very brave. Did you have tests prior to your cycles? Blood tests for immunes, clotting, HIV etc.. and your DH have semen analysis?

:flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, yes we had all our tests done before we went (STD, my immune tests, DH sperm analysis etc), however we had had 7 cycles in the UK and forwarded on all of our history and results. I don't think they do immune testing, however they were more than happy to treat me using the protocol my UK clinic have me, though I had to push for the higher dose prednisone. I think they prefer you to have an immunologist which I did not. Good luck whatever you decide. I can't remember are you US or UK? x


----------



## SKP

Got the call!
Beta is now 610 :) its doubling appropriatly.
I do an US on July 29,30 or 31. And again on Aug 5th, 6 weeks and 7 weeks. Also i do another blood test tomorrow


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie we had to email beforehand our std tests and when we went there they took his sample spun it washed it and did a count. The other 'tests' were only the ultra sounds that my GP did to ensure the Lupron worked and the lining was getting thicker with estrogen meds. I had the standard tests: hysto, std, hormone levels and antral follie count, with my fc at home to ensure my infertility wasn't due to cysts/polyps/scar tissue from endo. I think they like to sometimes clear out the scar tissue if Endo is a diagnosis. Then when standard ivf's or DE ivf's fail due to no fault of the embryo (if you mc it helps to have a D&C or collect the aftermath to figure out that the embryo was chromosomally competent) then I'd look to immune issues or go into further aqua scans to see that something else isn't going on. Serum is great for really in depth analysis and Dr Beers clinic in California was good to let me know what was going on with my immune issues. Hope that answers what you were wondering.

We have a feeling it's a boy but we've had an easier time picking out girl names:haha: will let you know in October for sure! 

Well the weekend is here, any fun plans on the go ladies?


----------



## TTC74

Congrats SKP! That's awesome news. I go for my 6 week u/s in 2 weeks. :)


----------



## SKP

Awesome! I can't wait to see something, it will seem more real :)


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies, all your information has been so helpful. I am just trying to get my head around all this before we start. PC, I am in the UK given up with these clinics here. I think all my tests will now be out of date so will need to find out where I can get them done again. Apart from my FSH everything looks good, just my damn eggs are rubbish! Not had my NK cells tested but would really like to. 

SKP & TTC, awesome news from you both. Congratulations.

Have a great weekend everyone. After a heavy one last week I am planning a relaxing few days.

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

2have, can people tell you are pregnant from behind?


----------



## SKP

Im seeing red :( as quick that. But it was more orangy. And its almost a week like last
Time when last
Mc happened. Weird as to i have no cramping. I just feel a slight something on my right pelvic bone.


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you SKP that it's just a little first trimester spotting. I read that a quarter of women experience it.


----------



## LLbean

Yep I kept thinking my period was coming but it didn't lol


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC I don't think I said great news on your results! 
SKP, I hope everything is ok, as TTC said it could just be a bit of spotting which is very common especially if you're on cyclogest or progesterone supplements. 
Pinkie, you should be able to get STD tests done free acts local centre, I managed to persuade my GP to do it (though they're not meant to) but know well woman clinics and the like do it. I'd email Eva and ask for details of what they'd need then you can explore. You may need to find somewhere to get a monitoring scan here, not sure where you're based but just google private Scans and you're bobbed to find somewhere (we found prices were £70-100 range). You can fly to Brno direct from Stansted with Ryanair it can get pricey if you book last minute (my FET was £350 whereas in Feb paid £100!). I got my immune testing done at my UK clinic (never let on I was gonna overseas). x


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp congrats and fx that you can have a sticky bean.

Llbean nope, in fact I was wearing a striped shirt when I bumped into an old friend at Walmart yesterday and he didn't notice! That shirt did conceal things if you look head on but when I turn you can see the bump, I love being incognito!

Baby's feet or head or something are coming up into my ribs now. When I tried to eat lunch yesterday there was such a feeling of pressure on my tummy I ran to the loo and projectile vomitted (thankfully made it to the toilet). It was so violent my nose started bleeding. Second time this whole pregnancy being sick. Crystal I don't know hiw you did it with twins in that little body of yours! I don't like eating anymore with baby competing for space and still 2 months to go:dohh:


----------



## SKP

I use Crinone for progesterone. I had no more as of right now. I think it's irratation, for the whole month I needed to use liners cuz the crinone is slightly messy like, and I'm always itchy becuase of it. So possibly all the rubbing to relieve an itch may be the cause. I have no cramps, I just had a slight right pelvic bonish slight pain type hard to explain but it's gone again now the past few hours.


----------



## crystal443

2have, I cannot begin to tell you how awful it was :) I felt like a foot was coming out of my mouth haha!


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> I felt like a foot was coming out of my mouth haha!

:rofl: It's funny but it's aweful at the same time. Being choked with babies!


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh good lord ladies, projectile vomit and babies feet where they have no right to be? What have I to look forward to?! x


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, Congrats !!
2have, love your bump pic !! Hope you feeling better now, not much days left for your due date.
PC, you have 4 feets to look forward to :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar, how are you feeling? You're 1/4 of the way through second tri now!


----------



## SKP

I am going for my ultrasound on Thurs. To my ivf clinic 8 hours away. They have more advance technology so they can have a better look since it is early. But whats weird they were telling me to have it booked if i was anle to here in my own city, but yet to have it there its too early ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp any of the u/s labs have the technology in Ab to do an early u/s. Who was telling you that it's too early? Locally they prob haven't dealt with an ivf patient butthat doesn't mean they can't do it. They may not be able to pick up a heartbeat but they can prob see the pole & yolk sac. I had many early day scans and the ladies never batted an eyelash. They confirmed the 5 week mc and saw the hematoma, and tracked every week from there. Push to be taken care of locally if you can, the internal scanning equipment is the same wherever you go. Only difference is that our clinic in calgary has now widened it's profit margins by double charging for u/s's. They're paid through the healthcare system + they now add on a private fee :grr:


----------



## SKP

I dont like getting things done where i am, it sucks. Last time they wouldnt do it becuase they said its too early. They said the ultrasound downstairs is better then upstairs. They are not tellingme to come there, we choose to.


----------



## TTC74

SKP- I'm sure that 2have will agree that your comfort comes first. 

AFM - my first u/s will be in about 2 weeks (a week from Friday).


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC74 said:


> SKP- I'm sure that 2have will agree that your comfort comes first.
> 
> AFM - my first u/s will be in about 2 weeks (a week from Friday).

It just sounds to me like SKP is getting the shaft wherever she goes. The local clinics have the ability to scan internally however standard practice is to come in at the 7 week stage after heartbeat is visible. Our u/s's are covered by universal healthcare here in Canada and when prescribed by a doctor the clinics are meant to help us out - no matter what week of pregnancy a lady is in. Only Calgary has an IVF fc tho, so it's likely the scan clinics in Calgary, alternative to the busy fc, see women at early stages all the time and proceed with warm welcome because the doc has sent the requisition. Instead, SKP has to travel 8 hrs and pay extra for a scan because her home clinic has made a fuss of it. It makes me sad to hear, we should feel welcome and comfortable wherever we go and the Calgary fc should not be double dipping on their scans (getting us to pay extra for scans AND submit to have them covered by gov't healthcare as a matter of process). If I lived outside of Calgary I'd have laid into them but I'm very demanding of healthcare professionals. They're paid very well to take care of us, they should be offering access & professional conduct no matter where we live. And when a person lives in a Commonwealth country with universal healthcare, the standards should be similar giving equal access no matter where a person resides. If we never demand for these things - well we'll either slowly see them degrade (as we have under the Conservatives) or we'll not get them in the first place - like and the US, by allowing Republican's in power.


----------



## crystal443

PC , I can remember thinking and even being very irritated in the thought that no one warned me about how a twin pregnancy was going to be. I realized it's because there are so many variables and it is day to day how you will feel:) it's an adventure that's for sure but totally totally worth it :) 

2have, just from what you've mentioned in the past, those clinics sound dodgy at best :(


----------



## SKP

I have to pay for that scan?
I just rather go there. When i had my mc they wouldnt even do an ultrasound. And they don"t know the ins and outs of ivf.


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp totally understandable, yes, they're now charging extra for u/s's at the clinic. My gf started up with the fc in Victoria as she was just a number at Calgary Regional fc, spent so much $$ with very little progress and was waiting forever for anything to happen. But when they started charging for u/s's and couldn't get in for 5 mnths to do an IVF they made the decision to go elsewhere. Victoria can treat immune issues as well from what she tells me so if she does do IVF and mc's they'll help send her bloodwork off and coordinate with Dr Beers clinic. Calgary blew off all immune issues when I gave them my diagnosis. 
You do whatever makes you comfortable. On a higher level, you should be getting better treatment.


----------



## SKP

Hmmm i didnt know that.
Everythig seems to be going good there.


----------



## SKP

Once this trip is done i wont be going back anymore.

Everytting will be done locally


----------



## Garnet

Some Dr clinics in the States won't see a woman until 8-12 weeks and so many have to Emergency room to get a scan! I had to many times gone to the ER just to see what was up! The cost at the ER can be astronomical if you don't have good insurance!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Some Dr clinics in the States won't see a woman until 8-12 weeks and so many have to Emergency room to get a scan! I had to many times gone to the ER just to see what was up! The cost at the ER can be astronomical if you don't have good insurance!

Garnet, that doesn't shock me. My gf just moved to LA and married. She's planning to ttc in a few months and has no healthcare, no plan - prob will have to deliver at home. I told her to come back to Canada when she's in third tri, at least to get into a hospital without winding up oweing $20k+ for a simple delivery as she would in the States. The USA has the highest maternal mortality rate (and rising) because of the lack of healthcare in all of the developed countries. If the Democrats can get in again then universal healthcare might be able to get stronger (it was totally botched up by the Republicans when they rejigged and rewrote all sorts of details in the original legislation in order for Obama to shove it through). But with so many people totally brainwashed into believing that private is best (where wealthy-only get care) it's embarrassing to say the least as the quality of care for most American's is equivalent to impoverished African nation's. And good old Harper here in Canada has tried hard to pull us down that same toilet bowl by cutting all sorts of things (women's & vet's health services) and making prescription drugs more $$$ by guaranteeing German drug companies that generics won't be allowed on the market until after 5 years rather than 3. Mark my words, the upcoming election in Canada will sort out those CONServatives, and not a moment too early:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Wow I guess we're lucky here that we have private and public where we can choose to pay for private healthcare or out of pocket or get healthcare free and wait on the list to be seen. For IVF we paid around $8000 per cycle that included everything.. Meds, scans etc. and we would get around $5000-6000 back as soon as there was a transfer or the cycle was cancelled. Any scans we pay for we get a portion back from medicare as well. Even the overseas cycles I did I could claim on taxes last year and got a good portion back, so it is affordable here or if you can't afford it or get this your on Centrelink(welfare) they actually give you a massive discount it may even be on the public system so for free. That blows my mind but that's another subject I guess. Anyway, we are lucky it's affordable for us here to be able to be treated :)


----------



## LLbean

Hmmm well if it looks like you swallowed a basketball (not noticeable from behind) then it must be a boy... for some reason with the picture you posted it looked like you would.



2have4kids said:


> Skp congrats and fx that you can have a sticky bean.
> 
> Llbean nope, in fact I was wearing a striped shirt when I bumped into an old friend at Walmart yesterday and he didn't notice! That shirt did conceal things if you look head on but when I turn you can see the bump, I love being incognito!
> 
> Baby's feet or head or something are coming up into my ribs now. When I tried to eat lunch yesterday there was such a feeling of pressure on my tummy I ran to the loo and projectile vomitted (thankfully made it to the toilet). It was so violent my nose started bleeding. Second time this whole pregnancy being sick. Crystal I don't know hiw you did it with twins in that little body of yours! I don't like eating anymore with baby competing for space and still 2 months to go:dohh:


----------



## SKP

I read somewhere that low hcg or slow rising could be a boy. Would love a boy


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP did your DH have brothers or sisters? What about his dad, did his dad have brothers/sisters - how many? We can do an educated guesstimate for you.

We did the genetics stats from DH all the way back to hi great Grandad's and he's 50/50 for having either a boy or a girl. Although we both think it's a boy. Llbean, I still have a waist (bizarrely), as soon as I swing around you can see the 'basketball' as you so correctly put it!


----------



## SKP

SKP did your DH have brothers or sisters? What about his dad, did his dad have brothers/sisters - how many? We can do an educated guesstimate for you.

I have 1 older sister, he has 1 younger sister. 
His dad has 2 sisters and 2 plus brothers. I think 5, cant remember. And one of his brother is a twin.


----------



## 2have4kids

Since your chances are determined by your DH's family it sounds like it's almost 50/50 with slightly more chance of having a boy.


----------



## LLbean

then a boy for you 2Have...


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone 
Interesting on boy/girl stats. Dh is one of 3 boys, 1 sister. His dad has 1 brother and 5 sisters. Don't know any further back, no one speaks of fil's dad!! 
Hope everyone's ok. Got consultant and scan tomorrow then private 4d scan next week. Started painting nursery today. 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G it's odd when it flips like that, 1bro, 5 sis & 3bro, 1 sis? Still the odds for you is girl but I'd say anything can happen!


----------



## Mrs G

2have4kids said:


> Mrs G it's odd when it flips like that, 1bro, 5 sis & 3bro, 1 sis? Still the odds for you is girl but I'd say anything can happen!

We're team blue!
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh :rofl: duh! Of course! It's right in your siggy :haha:
I just dyed my hair blonde so at least between pregnancy brain and that, I have something to fall back on:winkwink:


----------



## SKP

I dont have alot of symptoms only peeing alot and i find
My stomach tender as if i been doing ab crunches


----------



## Mrs G

2have4kids said:


> Oh :rofl: duh! Of course! It's right in your siggy :haha:
> I just dyed my hair blonde so at least between pregnancy brain and that, I have something to fall back on:winkwink:

Lol!! Most days I do or say something crazy!!


----------



## Coolstar

2have4kids said:


> Coolstar, how are you feeling? You're 1/4 of the way through second tri now!

2have, I am doing good. I am 4+ months, feels time is just flying.
I think I will be Team Pink, just a feeling. Have my u/s on Aug'6th, will find out then.


----------



## SKP

Hypothetically say if the number did not quite rise and ypur still below 1000, what are the odds if a viable pregnancy


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi skp, try an hcg pregnancy calculator:https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## SKP

Got my result 

It has doubled again to 1298 :)

I don't need to do anymore bloodwork now.


----------



## TTC74

SKP said:


> Got my result
> 
> It has doubled again to 1298 :)
> 
> I don't need to do anymore bloodwork now.

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## SKP

Thanks :)

How are things with you?


----------



## LLbean

Yey for numbers doubling!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

This thread moves quickly  Hope everyone is doing ok and no more projectile vomiting going on lol.

SKP & TTC hope things are moving in the right direction for you.

PC, did you tell your family the good news? 

AFM, we finally decided on a clinic. We are going to Newlife, Thessaloniki Greece. I have researched so many clinics and was starting to get a little overwhelmed with it all. They are all so good and really not much in any of them. We decided with Newlife because it was the first one that I had a gut feeling about and I kept being drawn back to it. Which can only be a good thing. I had a Skype call with the fertility nurse today that went really well and I should be starting BCP after my next cycle which is next week with the plan to go over some time in October. I've found a local clinic to do all our pre-treatment tests and now I just need to send over all our proforma information and it kicks off from there. 

Gosh I am so nervous but so excited at the same time. 

Thanks for everyones advice so far, I am sure there will be plenty of more questions to come 

:flower:


----------



## SKP

Ultrasound no sac :( nothing there.


----------



## TTC74

Oh SKP. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

SKP I am so so sorry.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, that's terribly exciting news! Have you been to Greece, SO beautiful! The food is fresh & healthy, it sounds like you've done your homework with deciding on the clinic, it'll be great to hear about a new one that we've not yet learned about. Are they setting you up with a fresh DE protocol? Or is this an IVF with your own bits? I'm very excited for you<3:dance:

Skp I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## LLbean

SKP I am so sorry :(


----------



## Coolstar

SKP, I am so sorry :( . What is your clinic saying ?But your beta was doubling then why there is no gest sac . 
Pinkie, happy for you that you have selected your clinic. Keep us updated. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SKP

They are baffled. They said i should of seen something. And hcg needed to be much higher. It was a slow lost cause from the beginning


----------



## crystal443

SKP, so sorry! Nothing worse then going to a scan and recieving bad news there it's the worst :(

Pinkie, congrats on picking your clinic!! Exciting so your moving right along now! Very exciting!!xx


----------



## SKP

They are now testing for
Anticardiolipin in AB and lupus anticoagulant


----------



## Mrs G

Oh skp I am so so sorry. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Skp, keep us posted. Hope they find the root cause before you take the next step.


----------



## SKP

I am taking a break until the new year, due to finances and to simply take a break.


----------



## Mrs G

Take good care of yourself. Grieve, relax, do whatever you need. It is such a hard time but you are strong and you will get through this. Keep believing and remember we are here for you. 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

SKP I am so sad for you. Life is very cruel sometimes. Take care of yourself.

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

2have4kids said:


> Pinkie, that's terribly exciting news! Have you been to Greece, SO beautiful! The food is fresh & healthy, it sounds like you've done your homework with deciding on the clinic, it'll be great to hear about a new one that we've not yet learned about. Are they setting you up with a fresh DE protocol? Or is this an IVF with your own bits? I'm very excited for you<3:dance:

No we haven't been to Greece before but heard great things so I am looking forward to having a nice holiday too. 

Yes we are doing a fresh DE protocol, apparently they have a good pool of donors I just need to get our characteristics and requirements over and hopefully we get a good match.

Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all. 

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Did you ladies read the post of Mark Zuckerberg about 3 miscarriage they had. Wish people were more open about infertility, it is such a lonely battle.
Skp, take rest and be strong. We are here for you always. Always remember night is darkest just before dawn !!


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar said:


> Did you ladies read the post of Mark Zuckerberg about 3 miscarriage they had. Wish people were more open about infertility, it is such a lonely battle.
> Skp, take rest and be strong. We are here for you always. Always remember night is darkest just before dawn !!

Thanks - I just read the article. I agree with you infertility & miscarriage is like anorexia - no one wants to talk about it. She doesn't talk about going to any measures to solve the reason for her m/c's or sometimes also termed implantation failure: 

IE was she approaching DOR, she's obviously not over weight or obese-a never talked about direct link to mc/implantation failures, immune issues (fs's in Canada won't yet acknowledge let alone test for), incompetent cervix etc. I wish people would talk more about their resolutions to this maze of pain.


----------



## SKP

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Coolstar

I agree with you 2have, they should have talked about the reason and the steps taken. 2have not much days left for you, just two months. How are you feeling? Wow !! I am so excited for you and MrsG.
MrsG, PC how are you ladies doing ? PC, when is your EDD ? With twins I guess gestation period is around 8 months.
I did some maternity shopping, bought it in sale from loft. Bought a maternity pant from loft and it was just $ 7.50 !! My bump is showing little so my jeans are getting tight.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi cool star. Yeah I'm good. 10w to go. Consultant said he'll try everything to get me into labour from 37w cos they don't want me going overdue (cos in over 40) and they don't want to induce me (cos I've got a section scar from dd). I love maternity clothes, so much more comfy!! Are you finding out what you're having? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar nice work with the shopping. I like Loft, usually stick my head in that shop when we holiday in the States. 
Mrs G /Coolstar / ladies, when ppl ask me how far along I am I usually say almost 8 months because I'll be at 32 weeks now but really my due date is oct 5. 2 months away. That's confusing! So really 32 weeks can't be 8 months right?


----------



## dmama

Ladies I have been MIA due to being busy and internet issues.

Just want to let you know that my daughter has arrived and is very sweet. Having a better time with bf-ing this time around. So far we are doing fine. C-section recovery hasn't been so bad. 

Mrs G and 2have - you are getting there! My 3rd trimester hit me like a brick. Was doing fabulously prior to about midway through and then oy! Here is to smooth sailing toward the end!

Coolstar- I always wondered why I waited to get into maternity pants. They are sooo much more comfortable than trying to rig up something to keep up regular pants. LOL! Hope all is going well.

SKP - Sorry about the loss. Hope you have success when you try again in the new year.

Good luck other ladies going through the process. The final result is worth it!


----------



## 2have4kids

Dmama congrats on your baby girl! What did you name her? Glad to hear the bf-ing is going better. Yes, the weeks are flying by:dance:

We just got a sneak-a-peek from our photographer from Saturday's water session:

Wish my bump was a wee bit bigger!


----------



## crystal443

Hi everyone!!

2have, That is a beautiful photo!!! Love it :) you have a gorgeous neat bump but I will be willing to bet in a few weeks that will change. You will pop but I bet it will happen all at once :) either way though you do look great :)


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Everyone,

dmama, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl. 

2have, what a great photo and your bump looks fab. 

I ordered my prescription today and part of my down regulating I will be taking one injection which is prostap, did anyone have this?

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, yes for every fresh cycle I did a Lupron injection and then started estrogen tablets. I hated how Lupron made me feel, itchy & irritable! I hope you have no side effects. Smooth sailing into pregnancy along with a lovely relaxing holiday:dance:


----------



## Coolstar

Dmama, Congratulation on the birth of your baby girl :baby: . Hope you recover soon from your C-section .

Pinkie, Fxed for your cycle. I just goggled Prostap whose active ingredient is leuprorelin acetate . It is basically used to treat endometriosis. Do you have endo ? I was on Lupron shot (leuprorelin acetate ) last year to treat my endo. I had taken 3 injections of Depot shot for 3 months. If you don't have endo maybe the doc wants you to take the shot for down regulation. Just to tell you I had side effects from depot shot like hot flushes.

2have, love love your bump pic :kiss: . Do upload more pics !! About 32 weeks, it is not same as 8 months coz some months have 5 weeks and some 4 weeks. So as time goes by the difference increases.

MrsG, my Ob-Gy told me that delivery can be 3 weeks before EDD and 2 weeks after EDD but for her IVF patients she does not go beyond EDD. My due date is Jan1st, I can have my baby 3 weeks before due date but not after since usually IVF patients have placenta decay (reasons unknown ). I am scared that I will go into labor on Dec 25th and there will be no doctor , LOL !!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I have my first scan on Thursday afternoon. I'm very excited about it. I freaked myself out by taking one of those infernal weeks estimator tests and it suggested that my hcg level had fallen from 2-3 weeks pregnant to 1-2 weeks pregnant. We were sure that something had gone wrong with the pregnancy. So DH called the RE who told us to chill out because those things are so notoriously inaccurate that they need to be taken off the market. Later that night, on a much longer hold, I took another one just to see what would happen. It said 2-3 weeks again. So, I'm never touching one of those again! Hopefully all goes well with my scan Thursday. I haven't had any severe cramping or bleeding. So, fx!


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar I too was told that they won't want my baby to go past 39-40 weeks tops as the placenta degrades faster causing higher death rates in women over 40. I do NOT want an induction so I might be running marathons trying to evict this little critter before then. You're right about Lupron being used for endo, although it has a maximum lifetime recommended usage on it in the small print which scares the heck out of me. It puts your entire system into over drive spurring massive outputs of all hormones which completely deadens everything after that. I hated the idea of taking it and was especially pissed when Magdalena with Reprofit (a recruitment & payment coordinator) told me to take it before the doctor actually drew up my prescription protocol. I was absolutely livid. But I'd do absolutely anything for a good chance of getting a wee sprog, I lost 60 lbs and went to Europe for fresh DE cycle, another Lupron shot wouldn't kill me would it?

TTC all the best with the scan! YEAY for early scans:bunny: My GP took over after my IVF's always ordering extra scans if I needed reassurance over varying concerns. Glad to hear your team has been responsive!


----------



## Garnet

Hi Everyone!

2have :Love your picture! Beautiful! 

Dmama: Congrats on your little one!

I used Lupron at the last minute and had no side affects but my whole protocol was kinda messed up! I think I was to stressed and worried about everything else to worry about my body!


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies, sorry it's been a while, busy busy! 
SKP, I was so sorry to read your news and hope you can find some peace over the coming months and rest well in prep for your next cycle. 
Pinkie, great news in your decision! There are so many clinics to chose from and they all have their pros and cons, keep us posted!
Dmama, congrats on your daughter! Glad all is going well. 
2have/MrsG my goodness your pregnancies have flown past! Can't believe how soon your little ones will be here! 
AFM, we had a lovely (but exhausting) week with my family and made them all cry! DH had told his mum, who is equally delighted and we're all just sorry we never got to tell SIL. Both families are astounded at what we've been through and said they could have helped financially etc but understood our reasons for keeping it private. My 16 year old niece who lives nearby to us is particularly excited and great with babies so looks like we'll have a lot of help. We managed to see my cousin who has 10 week old gorgeous twin girls, and they're going to keep all the things they outgrow for us. Starting to tell friends this week. It's suddenly all very real and even though I'm only 12 weeks, my trousers are already getting tight, I don't think I'll be in my skinny jeans for much longer! Next scan on 10th, can't wait to see how my bubbas have developed in the last three weeks! cx


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds like all good news PC, are you going to find out the genders of the babies? 

:wave: Hi Garnet!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
PC, glad you had a lovely week, hope you enjoyed telling everyone your news. Get those maternity trousers on girl, sooooo comfy!!! Will you find out gender at your next scan? 

Pinkie, glad to hear you're getting started. I never had that drug but keeping everything crossed for you. 

Cool star, can't believe you're nearly 20w! Are you finding out gender? 

Dhama, congratulations. Have you any pics? 

2 have, jealous of your lovely neat bump! Gorgeous picture. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone! 

Afm, 30w tomorrow! School hols at the mo so weeks are just going and I'm only going back to work for 3 weeks in sept. Had 4d scan yesterday, he had his arms/legs/cord over his face for most of this time but got a few good pics. 

Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,

SKP - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's heartbreaking.

It wonderful to read how everyone is doing, time is flying by so quickly.

Afm: I've been away for a while as I felt so worried that our donor embryo cycle might fail. We had a lovely trip over to Athens at the start of June for a few days & only waiting on my lining made things easier to plan. We had 2 embryos put back. Amazingly we got a positive test! Between each beta & scan I kept thinking the babies would disappear, I couldn't believe we could be so lucky. Its been quite a few weeks, at our first scan we found out we had twins, but they thought they were in the same sac (this happens in 1% of twins & is massive high risk to the babies). 
We went back last Friday (10w1d), the great news was their little hearts were beating away and they are in their own sacs. Breathe again! They can't decide if they are sharing a placenta or not, it looks to be that way. If they are they are identical.
Unfortunately, that is where the good news ends, within a minute I came crashing down, they found a cystic hygroma around one of the babies heads, which is water retention. In itself its not a problem, but it is a marker for serious issues. In 100 babies, 60 would have downs/edwards/pateu/turner syndrome, 20 would have cardiac issues (varying seriousness) & 20 ok. 
We are going back for the harmony test which is a blood test tues 18 August but the results take 2 wks to come through (the babies were too little before). The harmony test tests for all the above syndromes. If they are identical they will both have the issues if there are any. If only one has issues we will need an amnio at 16wks to work out which twin it is. The basic amnio takes 3 days to come back, but then we'll need to do the full one to check for as many genetic conditions as they can. They can't check everything. I think we'll need an amnio either way.
Cardiac issues can't be checked til 18-20 wks. The Dr says we also need to prepare ourselves that nature may take its course by 12 wks (seeing those heartbeats I'm not so sure). The next appt is 12w5d.

I have been researching online, there's 2 camps when this happens - the all the bad stuff happens to their baby camps & the miracle camp where it goes away & its all ok. - So pretty much what the Dr says. 
Praying for a miracle. I can't believe something so wonderful has turned out like this. Our donor was only 20, I never thought we could get these issues. I've never realised how long these tests take and they need the babies to be biggger to get a proper look at them. 11w today. I was hoping to come back with good news but instead its so uncertain.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi minxy, great to hear from you. That is such fantastic news and I am keeping every run crossed for those little ones. Waiting it torture but keep believing. I am a great believer in the power of positive thought. The harmony test is very comprehensive and will give you answers. Really hoping for positive news for you. 
Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Thank you MrsG. Every wait seems worse than the last & on average they are 2 weeks long.


----------



## TTC74

Six week ultrasound is this afternoon. I'm terrified.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is having a good week. 

I don't have endos so the prostap must be to shut my system down, I've been quite lucky to not have many side effects on my previous cycles so hope this is kind to me too. My drugs are arriving tomorrow and still waiting for the AF to show up so I can start the BCP. 

PC, what a feeling being able to tell your family the good news. It must have been a relief to finally tell everyone what you have been going through. I always feel like I am carrying this big secret around, once I can tell people I am sure it will start making sense to everyone as to why we have been so distant these past few years.

2have - you lost 60lbs?? Wow that's amazing. Well done. 

Minky, congratulations on your pregnancy. With everything you have been through to get to this point, you are clearly a strong and brave lady. I hope there is nothing but good news for you from here. 

TTC, Good luck at your six week scan.

:flower:


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> Sounds like all good news PC, are you going to find out the genders of the babies?
> 
> :wave: Hi Garnet!

Hi 2have:flower:y


----------



## Garnet

Wow Minxy! 
That is scary! My daughter had that issue too and it went away! However she did get sick two weeks after birth! Hoping for the best for you! Unfortunately, the father can carry those genetic issues too! That was what I was told when my son was diagnosed with Trisomy 18! Just think positive!


----------



## MinxyChick

Ttc74 - good luck for your scan. When I had my first one I was somewhere between having a heart attack, being sick or passing out! 

Thanks Pinkie3 - good luck with your cycle. 

Garnet - I'm so pleased to hear your daughter had it & was fine. I'm desperately hoping it goes away, it is a lot after everything. Even using donors shows no ones DNA is perfect. 
I'm so sorry to hear your son had trisomy18, heartbreaking. Your an inspiration to get through so much xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, contratulations :hug::dance::bunny: I just KNOW everything will be OK, you've been through so much, this will work itself out and things will be good. Very wise to do the Harmony test, everything is crossed that your results are very boring! Penny must be very pleased to have finally got something to stick. She really is sincere with her efforts <3

Pinkie, once you take the injection all is silent and the doctors are in full control of building up your lining. It's ironic that they use a drug that's used for endo. I hope you don't have any side effects from it.

Mrs G congrats on your 4D scan! How are you feeling these days?

TTC all the best with your scan lady, let us know how it goes!

Dmama, Crystal, BF, & all that I've missed what's everyone up to these days? Passing any exciting child milestones right now?


----------



## Coolstar

Minxy, congrats !! Keeping everything xed for you, and praying that you are in the miracle camp. And you are correct, although your donor is young but who knows maybe she is the genetic carrier.

2have, about placenta decay my gyn told me it's more common with ivf patients. Fxed that you go into labor before 40 weeks.

Pinkie, hope you don't have any side effects with lupron.

MrsG, yayyy for your 4d scan. Yes time is just flying by :) . Will be 19 weeks soon but I am still paranoid sometime that something might go wrong. Till now I cannot feel any movement just some flutters sometimes.

TTC, fxed for your scan. Keep us posted.

AFM, I am going for a scan today, hoping everything is fine. Will find out the gender today. I am rooting for team pink. Will update you ladies soon.


----------



## crystal443

minxie, congrats on your twins!!! So exciting.. Not biased but twins are the best :) I have everything crossed all is fine with your little ones. As Garnet said Trisomies are carried from the father as well, we always tend to blame our eggs and then the donor eggs but sperm still plays a huge role as well :) positive thoughts to you and your gorgeous bubs :)

TTC74 best of luck!!!!

Coolstar, I'm thinking pink!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Looking like a CP. they're checking betas to confirm.


----------



## crystal443

Jut read this in your journal, I'm so sorry it's never easy :(


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC :hugs::hug:


----------



## Coolstar

TTC, not very sure but does CP means chemical ? If yes I am so sorry. But still keeping my fingers Xed for your beta.

Crystal, I totally agree Twins are best :) 

AFM, I had my scan. Everything looked good except that I have anterior placenta, so no wonder I was not feeling any movement and was scared that something might be wrong. As for team, we are :blue: . Although I was hoping for Team Pink but I am happy everything looked normal and that is the only thing important.


----------



## crystal443

Coolatar!! Congrats on team blue :) boys are awesome :thumbup: Both of my placentas were anterior and I was around 22 weeks before I felt any movement. Congrats again that is great news :)


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, my goodness it's busy on here! 
TTC, I'm so sorry to hear that it may be CP, keeping everything crossed that it's not. 
Minxy, amazing news on your identicals! It must be torture waiting to hear on the Harmony tests, I hope it all works out I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I have my dating scan on Monday, fingers crossed all is ok. We must pretty close in due date. 
Coolstar, yay, team blue! I too secretly (or not now ice said it!), hope for pink, but if they're blue and healthy I'll be happy. What does anterior placenta mean? 
This has been the longest week, work is very quiet at the moment so time is dragging and all I can think of is my twins. 
Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, good luck with this cycle! Not sure if it's the same thing but I had a depot injection with my fresh cycle, as the other ladies say it shuts your system down and means they can sync timing with your donor. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar congrats on team blue! I have an anterior placenta and felt 'gases' which was actually movement at 21 weeks. 
Pc so you'll be finding out then?

This was a short week for us but like you pc it dragged. So so busy at work, I'm starting to count down the days for my year off. The boss gave us all waaaay too much work and Then took off on holidays for 2 weeks. Not fair:nope::grr: but I'm only going to do what I can do...and dust it off at 4:15!:ignore:


----------



## crystal443

PC, anterior means the placenta/placentas are attached to the front wall of the uterus :thumbup: the kicks are cushioned so it takes a little longer to feel the baby/babies moving around behind the placenta. Normally the placenta attaches to the back or posterior so kicks are easier felt. It doesn't carry any extra risks etc. The further along I got it took a bit of extra tome to get pictures sometimes because the placentas were in the way, but nothing major :)


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - yes Penny is very pleased, I haven't told her about the risks as we don't know anything for sure yet.

CoolStar - congrats on being team blue. 
Crystal - love your profile pic of your 2 little ones. I've always wanted twins so very happy, I just need them to be healthy now. 

Ttc - I'm so sorry to hear They think it's a chemical xx

Pussycat - I think your about 5 days ahead of me, I'm surprised it is so close. I just want to get some good news on this, I hate having to keep being pregnant a secret. 

Afm: it feels like it's all about killing time currently, to get to the next scan, get on with these tests & check everything is ok. 
Off both estrogen & steroids now, which I'm very happy about. 
Currently off to London to meet some friends for a posh afternoon tea at Claridges. Then staying over. Taking every day as a chunk of time to get through, hopefully today is an enjoyable chunk !


----------



## crystal443

Minxy, it's not fair and I know that sounds childish! I just feel after all we've been through to get to that point it should be smooth sailing for us :( when they told me Lily had meningitis after she was born I was so angry at who I'm notsurebutI just remember looking at her thinking what a shit deal it was. She's happy and healthy now and I am so hoping you have the same luck because you deserve it. We've all been through hell by the time we get here usually we deserve a break so I'm just hoping so much you get your break :)


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, congratulations on team blue :blue:

TTC, I hope its not a CP and you get a good beta. Good Luck.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Ladies!!
Crystal, I totally agree after what we all have been through, our pregnancy should be smooth sailing. I still remember those days of ttcing, sleepless night , negative hpt, failed ivf, and to be told my eggs are crap...... My eyes still wells up.

PC, like crystal said anterior placenta is when the placenta attaches to the front wall of the uterus so the kicks are usually cushioned.

Minxy, enjoy your stay in London.

2have, didn't knew you had anterior placenta. So I guess even I should feel some movement from 21 or 22 weeks.

TTC, Pinkie keep us posted.


----------



## TTC74

Beta - 152. CP confirmed. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc are you going to try DE or DS or donor Emby IVF next? I went through chemical, and mc's, failed IVF's and mc's with DE ivf's. It's not easy at whichever step you're at. After our failed multiple DE IVF I had to get immune testing. Then we did immune treatments for my 3 issues and still went on to have a failed DE fresh IVF and FET. My DH always had fantastic donations so it was all my problems - bad eggs, immune issues that cause implantation failure etc. 

Early on when approaching DE IVF We chose not to stay with our home clinic because they were extremely stubborn and closed minded about immune issues. They also false advertised their rates of success to us about their wildly expensive donor egg program. Only giving clinical pregnancy rates rather than live birth rates:nope: my gf hasn't even started her regular IVF cycle and has chosen a clinic in Victoria before she starts up any more procedures or spends another dime. Make sure wherever you go you feel their sincerely invested in your success and more than just a payday for your doctor.

Wishing you peace whichever direction you choose next.


----------



## TTC74

Now that we've at least gotten pregnant, I think we're going to try a few rounds of IUI to see if we have any luck with a sticky bean.


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds good ttc, my friend has a 1 year old after 9 iui's. All the best with it!


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, I'm so sorry to hear this. However like you say, you did get pregnant and IUI can only boost your chances. x


----------



## Minno

Ladies! Just bobbing my head in after a few months break from BNB. Lots to catch up on. Massive congrats to all the preggo ladies - 2have - amazing, so very happy for you. PC - wowser!! How are you feeling? 
Very very sorry to hear of others disappointments. It's such a horrible and long road. Praying it all works out for everyone.
And on that note I am going for Fet #2 ET two weeks today! Doc has me on 12 mg estrimax - seems a lot and I'd like your advice on it girls. I had no af prior, just a baseline scan and lining at 3mm. Af is erratic so we just ploughed on. Previous af was a month ago but due to withdrawal bleed from Bcp which I stopped before my hols because I hated it.
Any thoughts?
Much love everyone xxx


----------



## Coolstar

TTC, so sorry :( . But keeping my fingers crossed for your IUI.
Minno, nice to see you. So you will be having ET after 2 weeks right ? Even I was on 12mg estradiol just before ET to improve my lining so I guess 12mg is fine. What is your doc telling you about your AF ? If he is saying fine then I think it's ok .


----------



## Minno

Thanks Coolstar, nice to be back. I've never had lining issues but I think because I haven't had another af just before starting meds he probably wants to make sure lining is ok and doesn't shed. He doesn't tell me why! By the way the 12 mg makes me feel a bit indigestion. Also on prednisolone. Was thinking 12mg may make my lining too thick?!
Congrats on your pregnancy, hope all is going smoothly xx


----------



## Minno

He wasn't bothered about my af not arriving as lining at baseline us was thin at 3mm. Sonographer said no sign of me having a natural period. X


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks , Minno, my doc was very particular that I have AF before I start my cycle. My protocol was BCP, AF, meds+ injection, transfer, 2 weeks wait (pio, meds ), Beta. Also I have little lining issue ( my lining increases very fast till 6/7 mm and then it refuses to increase ) so my estrogen dose was increased. If you are feeling discomfort with 12 mg of estradiol then let your doctor know about it. And he should answer all your queries. You would be paying him so much for the cycle.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minno :flower:
I'm not sure about the estrogen, is he rushing the cycle? I never had lining issues and was always put on a gradually increasing dose. I wish you the best with your cycle, there's lots of good news on this board, we need to keep trying, keep it coming ladies!


----------



## crystal443

TTC I am so sorry :(

Minno, I was on 12 mgs estrogen for my last cycle, I was down regulated with Synarel and BCP. My lining was 11.4mm on transfer day :thumbup: nice and cushy &#128522; I guess the only downfall is your on 12 mgs until 12 weeks but I always feel great on estrogen :)


----------



## Minno

Ladies thank you for your advice as ever. Crystal lovely to hear from you, how are you doing? Good to know you were also on 12 mg. I was also thinking about being on it for weeks - I wonder if I feel a bit indigestion from the prednisolone? Oh well. I have to keep on it but it's reassuring to know that others have also been on it at this dose. 2have I was always same as you before, on an increasing dose, but I think he is throwing the book at it this time!
Great news on this thread - well done ladies!! Xxx


----------



## TTC74

I wish I would start bleeding already so that I could move on.


----------



## Minno

TTC so very sorry. Look forwards and onto the next step xx


----------



## dmama

TTC - sorry for the negative result. Hoping IUI will work out for you! 

Minnoo- good luck! I do hope the kitchen sink is going to work this time!

How are you preggo ladies doing? Finishing touches on nurseries etc?

I am just starting to get some energy back, although a bit sleep deprived still. Wish the US would give a decent maternity leave, as I am already dreading having to leave the little one to go back to work. However, we are doing well and DD#1 is loving on DD#2 and we are so happy.


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone :)

Seems like it been a while. Not sure I mentioned it, but on the 3rd day of stopping meds, AF came. It was a lot easier then last time if I can recall.
A couple days ago I did a follow up of hcg test and its down to 49. So I do another test in a week or so to see if it goes down more.

My other testing, I will know in 4-6 weeks.

So sorry ttc74, it sucks big time ! (hugs)


----------



## Minno

Congrats on your little bundle of joy Dmama - hope you can get some sleep soon :) x


----------



## Pinkie3

SKP/TTC, this is not a nice part, I hope it's over quickly for you both so you can move forward. 

Minno, good luck with your cycle, hope you get your rainbow. 

Hope all the pregnant ladies are feeling ok?

A little update from me. My AF finally showed up yesterday (does when you don't want it to, and then late when you want it to hurry up!) So I popped my first BCP today and we're booked in for all our tests tomorrow. In the meantime I sit back and wait further instructions. This cycle feels really weird, I don't feel part of it, I am sure things will start kicking off once we get a donor match. 

Also, I started a journal if anyone fancies being nosey. Link is in my signature.

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, keeping my fingers and toes Xed for you !! 
Minno, how are you ? Hope you have adjusted with you estradiol dose.
MrsG, PC, 2have how are you all doing ? Any u/s , tests keep us posted.
TTC, SKP it's the worst phase. Hope you move on soon. Be strong !!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! I haven't been on bnb in ages but I'm currently down regging and start stims tonight for ivf #2 so have been back on the boards a bit. This one is my second OE but I have low amh and with a 3 year old I just want another baby asap so if my eggs are very bad quality again this cycle, I need to start thinking DE more seriously for next cycle.

Congrats to those who have had their babies and got bfps!! And hello to any people I haven't chatted to here before. 

Pinkie, I've joined your journal as a starter, keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Questions for you all.... I've heard people say that doing DE abroad means donor remains anonymous, does that mean the child cannot contact them at 18 like they can here? I hate the thought of that! It's so different to adoption, it's not the donor is their 'real' mum but I suppose I can see how confusing it could be for a donor egg child/person.

Anyway, looking forward to catching up with you all xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mrs W and welcome! All the best with you're cycle xx would you be doing DEwhere you are then or flying somewhere if you have to cross that bridge?

DE is and isn't like adoption. While adoptions remain open to both families being a part of the child's life for the entirety of your child's life (here in Canada it's no longer a closed secretive adoption process by law thanks to the negative impacts closed adoptions had on all parties involved). DE remains different that way in that the donor is truly anonymous for the life of the child. If the adoptive parents/families choose to stay in the life of the child, it's a really positive thing-like having extended family with more people to celebrate that child at birthdays & holidays. The similarities that exist between DE and adoption, as explained to us by a psychologist, are that a tiny piece of the child's foundation has a question mark. Not all people / children care once they find out but many do (most do find out due to some reason or another)and if they've found out by accident or they view the act of holding that secret from them negatively, it can tear families apart, similar to what happened with closed adoptions. There are loads of online blogs about stories from real donor children and adopted children from all circumstances ie who were told, who have had it kept a secret, and most of the success stories that I've read about (and heard about in documentaries discussed by our adoption sociologists & fertility counsellor) have had positive outcomes by being honest and open with their child about where they've come from. Even when all you have is a few details from the donor and a conception story about how badly you wanted them in your life-it's still helps them build a strong sense of identity. It's keeping secrets that impact relationships negatively (DH, siblings, children - no matter what lie it is and DE /DS would be a big lie to a child). So even starting with a very simple age appropriate story about where they've come from, you should still end up with a child who feels solid in who they are and has a strong relationship with you due to the fact that you gave them everything you could (openness & honesty). Not everyone sees it this way but based on our research we feel we owe it to our future kids to have nothing less than this kind of transparent relationship with them. 

We were going down the adoption route after many failed DE ivf's when we got pregnant naturally. We still may try for more children through DE IVF when the time comes but for now, with all the counselling and research we've done we both feel very strongly that you still have much to offer a DE child in the sense of helping them understand who they are and how badly they were wanted.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi MrsW, I hope this cycle is successful for you so you don't need to look at these options, however I completely understand why you are thinking about them already. Its good to have a plan.

Yes there are no longer anonymity for egg and sperm donors in the UK, which has led to a major shortage of donors. There are laws abroad that donors will remain anonymous which means you and the child have no access to the donor at any point in life. You will receive minimal details on the matched donor (characteristics etc) but that's about it. This is one of the reasons why we are going to Greece, because as it stands we don't plan on telling the child. If you read back on the last couple of weeks there are lots of views and opinions on this because I asked the exact same question. I found that there is not wrong or right answer.

:flower:


----------



## Minno

Hi MrsW, I also agree with Pinkie on this. I am a psychologist myself and the literature surrounding whether or not to tell the child about the donor is, for the most part,
skewed towards telling. However this is due to many factors, such as sampling bias, and cannot be interpreted in any definitive way. I think it is a very personal decision and we will certainly not be going down the telling route, should we be lucky enough for this to work.
You have to do what's right for you. Good luck to you.

Coolstar, hey there. I have adjusted - hurrah! No more indigestion - I started taking the prednisolone at night too as I'm not sure it wasn't that!
X


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!! Such tough decisions for the donor telling or not but it is personal, the only thing I would say is be careful telling too many people your plans until you know for sure what your going to tell your child. Once you tell someone something it's out there and there's no going back :thumbup:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been a bit quiet on here, I have been stalking but just so busy and exhausted so little time to post. 
To tell or not to tell, can see both sides, but as 2have says it's a very personal thing so each had to make their own decision. I personally agree with 2have and plan to tell them and make it something they've always known. Hopefully that won't backfire on us! 
I can't believe I'm 14 weeks tomorrow, seems like yesterday I was stuck at 7 weeks. I had a scan on Monday and both babies look healthy and doing well. The scan pictures were so clear, incredible to think of those tiny creatures but with all their limbs etc next scan 2nd Sept, I'm wondering if we might be able to see if they're boys or girls. I'm pretty much off all the meds, 2 more days of 2.5mg prednisone then I stop. I was relieved to see I'd only put on 4.5llbs as I was sure I'd put on more, I now think what I thought was a fat tummy could be the start of a Bump!! 
Sorry not to go through everyone one by one but I am following you all. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pc I called my 'fat belly' a beer belly for a while, competing with DH got easier & easier lol. I'm so glad to hear you're coming along with no issues, off your meds, and only a 4.5 lb weight gain - fantastic for first tri and twins! 

How's everyone else doing? We just had a tour of our birthing ward today in the new hospital. We saw what the private rooms look like, baby stays in a bassinette right next to my bed, flat screen tv's, DH has a bed across the room, big private bathroom with shower, andI totally broke down into a blubbering mess when they showed me the list of delivery music that they play throughout the hospital when a baby is born - that was it:cry: it got very real. I was so impressed too, between picking up the phone to order food or go to the fridge at the end of the hall, well between the thought of having my very own baby, food anytime, a comfy bed, and the music - the water works started.:dohh: The social worker giving us the tour got quite concerned for me:haha: still feeling incredibly happy & a little too emotional.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone, happy Friday. 

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Hi mrs w. Glad you found us here. 

2 have, I am so jealous!! There is s really nice birthing centre not far from me but it is mw led, no Drs and as I'm considered high risk I have to go to the other side of town. Not wanting to sound snobby but it's in a less than desirable area.... You have to fight your way through the women having their last drag of their cigarettes to get through the door, you wait on a ward til your just about to pop them they move you to a private room, if ones available... If you want food or drink your options are the vending machine or the petrol station over the road. Once baby's arrived you have 2 options, go home or go to the ward. I had to go into the ward last time as I'd had a section. The girl next door was 16 and had at least 8 visitors at a time, across the room was a baby on methodone and you only have a curtain between you!! I can't wait!!! 
Xx


----------



## TTC74

Thought I would update you all. I went to the Dr yesterday and PUL is my official diagnosis (pregnancy of an undetermined location). My hcg has plateaued at about 150. So, they know there are cells in there, they just don't know where they are since they can't see them on the ultrasound. So, they said I needed a shot of methotrexate. It's a chemo drug that depletes folic acid and will purge the cells from my body. (The concern is that the cells could be in my tubes). The worse part is that because of the shot, they say I can't continue TTC for 3 more months. I'm so depressed.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc that's terrible! If it's stuck in a tube won't hey want to figure that out so you don't wind up having a blocked tube or worse, losing it? They wouldn't do an HCG for you to find out? My friend did 9 IUI's to get pregnant wound up with an ectopic on her 7th try. 2 tries later got her baby. Don't give up, I'm sorry you're having to go through this:hugs:

Mrs g you don't sound snobby in the slightest, that sounds like a regular baby factory over there! Is it age that makes you high risk? Sorry they don't have a more desirable option for you. Child birth is already stressful enough! I'll be keeping fingers & toes crossed that you get a private room at least! Bring in your own food too, I was going to do this until they told me about all of their options. I made mom & sis agree to being in charge of ordering a pizza if they wish to attend, in case that's what I wanted:haha: I think I'm going to get a bottle of champagne for the occasion too, I prob won't feel like drinking and since I'm bf-ing that prob rules it out but it'd be nice to get them a little rosey cheeked & happy after having to listen to all my drama:haha: DH picked out the hospital announcement music. He want's them to play on our little arrival: Queen 'Someone To Love'


----------



## LLbean

TTC74...ok maybe I have no idea but why not do like a dye test instead? that is what they do to flush everything out...sounds much easier to me and with less side effects


----------



## LLbean

2have your hospital sounds AMAZING! and way to go on playing for Freddy Mercury hehehe


----------



## Pinkie3

PC - congratulations on getting to 14 weeks and having a great scan, things must be really coming along now and you must be feeling very 'pregnant'. I hope things continue going well. 

2have - your hospital sounds fab I am not surprised you got emotional. 

Mrs G - your hospital sounds like something out of Jeremy Kyle lol... sorry you don't have an alternative option. Can you kick up a bit of a stink and get moved somewhere else? 

TTC - I am so sorry you are having to go through this, after everything that has happened it seems so unfair. Why does this always happen to the people that already have to live with the struggle of infertility?? 

I hope everyone else is doing ok and looking forward to the weekend. 

A quick update from me, we had our pre-treatment tests the other day and everything is good. All bloods came back fine, my scans were good everything looks nice and healthy and DH sperm analysis was much better than we hoped, his highest count has been 14million. This time he got 95 million, couldn't believe it. Morphology has improved but mobility is still an issue although the clinic routinely use ICSI so they are not concerned. I am so pleased with him, all his efforts are starting to pay off.

:flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, I'm so sorry it's turned out for you this way, the solution does seem a bit extreme, however after three months you can go for it again. Are they going to do any further investigations? 
2Have, wow! Your hospital sounds amazing! I suspect where I'll be is more like Mrs G's place! However the midwives seem great and ultimately it's the care that counts, but it would be nice to have those extra luxuries!! 
Pinkie, such good news on all your tests and DHs sperm analysis. All systems go? When do you start? 
We're off to France on Sunday for a week with our friends, they're the last people to know but we wanted to tell them all together! 
x


----------



## Coolstar

2have, wow !! Your hospital sounds so nice.
TTC, does that mean the embryo got implanted in your fallopian tube ?
PC, enjoy your trip !!
Pinkie, that's a good news. Did your DH take some meds to improve his count ? It's great !!
MrsG, how many days one has to stay if someone has C section? Hope you can go back home soon.
AFM, I am scheduled an fetal echocardiogram u/s on Aug' 24th since ours is a IVF pregnancy . Also me and DH are planning to take some childbirth and infant care classes.


----------



## SKP

They thought at first I could of had a tubal pregnancy, but since my hormone is down, I have to test again on monday, I couldn't test for yesterday. I know things are good, because I did have a normal period. 

I talked to our clinic, and they are discussing my case at the end of August to see what else can be done.

It is recommend for me to do another soon, since 1 I had 2 losses, and 2, Im due for one anyway in January. I may do it sooner to get it out of the way. but I rather when its closer to ivf, then doing it and months later doing ivf, a lot can change b/w those times.

And I was also able to have more info about my donor, There have been another pregnancy with her eggs for someone else, not sure if it was just a pregnancy or an actual birth as well. And my donor was a first time donor. 

The director in the states said next time I get eggs from them, they will try to narrow the choices down for donors that have had good outcomes. We help her out as well by telling our characteristics we want.

I am not picky, as long as they are caucasian, good health, and have kids. I don't know if its fluke but I had 1 pregnancy with 2 eggs and another pregnancy with 1 egg with this donor. even tho, 3 of the other eggs fertilized, but did not make it past day 3.


----------



## TTC74

They said they will never know if it was in my tube. They just know that it was not viable and that it may be in my tube. So, the only options were the shot or a D&C with a scope of my tubes. Since the latter poses potential risks for later fertility, they thought the shot was the way to go.


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> They thought at first I could of had a tubal pregnancy, but since my hormone is down, I have to test again on monday, I couldn't test for yesterday. I know things are good, because I did have a normal period.
> 
> I talked to our clinic, and they are discussing my case at the end of August to see what else can be done.
> 
> It is recommend for me to do another soon, since 1 I had 2 losses, and 2, Im due for one anyway in January. I may do it sooner to get it out of the way. but I rather when its closer to ivf, then doing it and months later doing ivf, a lot can change b/w those times.
> 
> And I was also able to have more info about my donor, There have been another pregnancy with her eggs for someone else, not sure if it was just a pregnancy or an actual birth as well. And my donor was a first time donor.
> 
> The director in the states said next time I get eggs from them, they will try to narrow the choices down for donors that have had good outcomes. We help her out as well by telling our characteristics we want.
> 
> I am not picky, as long as they are caucasian, good health, and have kids. I don't know if its fluke but I had 1 pregnancy with 2 eggs and another pregnancy with 1 egg with this donor. even tho, 3 of the other eggs fertilized, but did not make it past day 3.

Skp, it's too bad they don't test for immune issues in Canada, has the clinic talked at all about weight, inflammation (and prednisone), or even giving you a break on the $25,000 for the next round? You could do 3 fresh cycles with much better chances and immune testing in Europe for what they're charging you for 6 frozen eggs. You said going into this last IVF that you felt bloated and puffy - that's a classic sign of inflammation and not favourable for implantation. Hoping they can offer you something other than another go and heaps more $$$$$:wacko:

Edit: I find it sad they haven't already given you proven donors - you deserve to have the very best chances especially already after they promised you good success rates and yet multiple failures with your first batch of frozen eggs. After having charged you $50+K, it's just astonishing this hasn't been thought of already. You're lucky to have unlimited funds and patience to keep going with their quality of treatment and high charges, I just hope they don't run you dry before you decide to try something different.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Skp, I think a donor with known success is crucial. We were matched with a 21yo, first donation but on paper a perfect candidate, responded really well and all scans looked perfect. At ec she only had 2 viable eggs to collect. They switched us to a donor who had 2 kids if her own and had 2 previous live births from donations. She produced 20 eggs, which we shared with another couple, we ended up with 5 blasts.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, am struggling to keep up with all the news!! 

Yeah my maternity hospital isnt great.... There is a lovely unit really close to us but there are no Drs, and only gas&air. If you have anything which makes you slightly high risk they won't take you. Being 40, previous section, ivf, counts me out!!! After a section they want you to stay in for 48hrs but I learnt that as soon as my catheter was out, if I said I'd been to the loo (1's and 2's....) they let me go home!!! Joy! 

Xx


----------



## SKP

I sm getting some immune testing. Testing for antibodies

And this will be our last round for a while


----------



## Pinkie3

SKP, I don't know all your history but I hope you finally get the treatment you deserve at this clinic. 

PC, have a great trip to France. We're hoping for an Oct transfer, now the clinic is back from their summer break the matching process will start. I am already on BCP so hopefully we can sync our cycles quite quickly. 

DH has been taking conception pills for years, we both try to stay healthy and cut out alcohol etc, the only thing I can think that has made a big difference is that he has been clearing out the pipes on a more regularly :blush: our fertility nurse said this is the best way to improve the quality and he should be clearing out every 3-4 days, never let it build up. 

I am off to Spain tomorrow for 10 days and I will be with limited internet access. So I hope everyone is doing ok and has a good couple of weeks. 

:flower:


----------



## crystal443

SKP, I have all the same questions as 2have, would you and hubs be willing to get tested and maybe travel for a fresh cycle of ED ? I know it seems overwhelming it just seems your being handed around and the blame may come back to the donor which is very typical. It happened twice to us once in a cycle in South Africa and once in Zlin Czech Republic. It wasn't the donor and rarely is the young donors, it's more likely our bodies, just something to think about over the coming months or ask about so you can get the most from your cycles :thumbup:


----------



## SKP

Travelling abroad is out of the question for us.

I am doing further testing. Im even tempted to go to a naturopath or what ever they are and go through their testing.

Crazy question: If my next ivf don't work, and say we decided that we are done with ivf, logically our next step would be adoption. But I have a friend who is applying or joining or what ever it is to do surrogacy. So I know her heart that she wants to carry for someone, and she is a good friend to me, not close, but she do know my struggle. I know she would carry for me. Do you think that would be a lot easier then adoption?


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC how are you feeling lady? :flower:
Pinkie enjoy spain you lucky lady!
PC how's France? 
Mrs G, they put a catheter in you for a section? I'm terrified of those, oweee! I don't know how I'm going to handle this being such a chicken. How have you been feeling?
Minno was there ever anymore talk of you & DH moving to Canada? 

There's so much going on on this thread, I hope everyone's doing well. I'm just biding my time, seems to be going slowly this summer especially since there are no holidays on the horizon (I live for travel!) Crystal & BF how are those kids?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone 
2have, yeah I had a complete epidural which lasted 12 hrs so def wouldn't have known when to pee!! Dd was born at 220 pm so they woke me in the middle of the night to check it had worn off and remove the catheter - joy!!

Skp, personally I couldn't go with a known donor or a surrogate. As much as I owe so much to our donor, for me the distance is really important. I know everyone has different opinions but for me adoption would be a preferred route to surrogacy. Wishing you lots of luck. Xxx

I hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## LLbean

If that is not an issue for you SKP I would say yes, much easier and less heartbreaking than adoption could be (just be 100% certain that she won't change her mind) adoption (at leas in the U.S.) is not cheap and it could be heart wrenching from what I hear. I had a friend that started the process and was so disgusted by it that they decided to not even do that. Plus with a surrogate it would still be genetically yours and your husbands or if you do DE at least it would be his. Also you would have all baby days...it's my understanding that to get a newborn through adoption is also quite difficult....and with someone that is already pregnant the challenge is they can always change their mind once they have the baby... I couldn't handle it myself


----------



## 2have4kids

We went down the surrogate road and usually they want to carry, not necessarily use their own eggs. So this is definitely a question for her. As well, it's more costly here to do surrogacy then adoption. You're responsible to pay a surrogate for any time off work, appointments, travel & logging expenses for IVF, IVF drugs & fees, and recovery (hopefully they qualify for maternity leave and can go on EI). Our lady was self employed and not making much so we would be expected to foot her salary for recovery - it was too much and too risky that she'd pull out. Her family had concerns even though she was confident & positive. The good thing is that The Calgary fc has of a law firm that can help with paper work if she agrees but they'd expect your family and her family to do counselling first to ensure you both have similar expectations & interests. At least that's one good thing about our local clinic!

After all of our investigations into surrogacy we decided for adoption. It's guaranteed and there's a clear process with extremely knowledgable social workers there to hold everyone's hand. Surrogacy can be quite a a bumpy road and the boundaries around it are very loose. With adoption they will come into your home and scrutinize both of you for psychological issues, and ensure you have a healthy support network, some people aren't comfortable being put under the light. I guess this is also maybe why I'm more in favour of adoption, they're going to ensure the best outcome for the child - that's a good feeling. I also like that the adoptive moms choose, it seems like a good process all around. This decision is very much like to tell a DE child or not to tell-a very personal thing. SKP if you can get someone to carry for you AND donate eggs - well that's great. Finding someone who qualifies to do IVF stimming and carry for you is a rare thing.


----------



## SKP

Thanks for your opinion ladies :)

My friend is someone that is going to register officially under the surrogacy donation of Canada something like that.

She wouldn't back out because she wants to be a surrogate, she been passionately talking about it for the past 5 years, and I believe she would do it for me in a heartbeat.

And she wouldn't be a donor, we would have someone else. Plus she don't work. She is a stay at home mom.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Skp I really hope your next ivf does work, but it's so positive that you have a possible option and next step if it doesn't. I really believe having a clear plan of action and a path forwards helps with the traumatic path of infertility.

Mrsg omg...since I've moved I think ill have my next baby at the same hospital as you!! It's sounds awful!! Ill be high risk as well... My last birth was EMCS and I had a major haemorrhage and ended up in icu so I really hoped for a good hospital I could trust next time. How was the care.... Chavvy patients aside?!! 

Hi to everyone... Will reply personally soon. Just waiting for my first scan since starting stims and hoping for good news! Must go as DD is bored and jumping on me in cafe Nero!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Mrsw, where did you move to in the end, Christchurch? Bournemouth maternity is lovely, I transfered to there after one night but yeah Poole isn't great. But the midwives in both are lovely, just the facilities at Poole a bit dated. I have all my antenatal in bmth just the birth in Poole. Are you excited about your next cycle? Remind me where you're going? Xx


----------



## SKP

how is everyone doing


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey girls, I'm ok, how's everyone else? 

Mrsg, ahhh I see, ok I think we will be at bournemouth, not poole. Phew! That's a relief, at least I think it would be closer. No we didn't in the end, we moved to Ferndown.

Current cycle not going that well. First scan after a week of stims showed minimal response. They upped my stims and after 3 days there was some improvement so back today for another scan after another 3 days. I don't know, I was never convinced on doing long protocol with my low amh, and I'm just feeling really negative about this cycle. Apart from anything else I'm having to take my 3 year old on a 6 hour round bus trip and trawl across a busy city for every appointment/scan. Has anyone else just felt really negative about a cycle from the start? I'm trying it to but it's how I feel. 

If this turns out to be the negative I think it will, it's straight to DE next. This roller coaster is taking too long making the age gap with my current dd bigger, it's costing us so much money and we don't have much left and it's taking its toll on me emotionally in a big way. I want another baby so we can move on and live our lives. I just can't do this anymore.

I don't think we will go abroad. Although I like the idea of donor anonymity, I do need to know eye colour, hair colour, height and maybe weight that's important to me. Plus going a few hours is so stressful, going abroad when I hate flying would be a nightmare. 

In terms of fresh vs frozen, am I right in thinking that frozen would be quicker, but that fresh has a higher success rate and just a longer waiting list? How does it work if I want future siblings from the same donor? Do I just hope for frosties, or can I guarantee some how for a future donation? 

Sorry for the down post!! Any advice or anything gratefully received. 

Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Mrs W - sorry to hear this cycle is stressful for you. It sounds a right faff having to travel so far. I personally agree on the long protocol I think UK clinics like it as its easier for them to schedule. 
To do DE in the UK you'll need to shop around as some clinics have a 2yr waiting list (ours did). 
Sadly you won't have any dibs on later eggs so it'll be reliance on frosties. 
Abroad you'll be able to get a basic match & find out the stuff above on appearance. I wasn't worried about weight as I think that's determined partly by the carrying Mum (interesting epigenics article on cat embryos, the ones put into a fat ginger cat came out fat & ginger & the ones into a sleek black cat = black & sleek kittens. Very interesting) & what they eat / exercise done. 
Hoping this cycle works out & no need to think of this. 

Skp - hope your ok. 

How's everyone else? 

Afm: we had our scan last Tuesday, miracle of all miracles the cystic hygroma had gone. The Dr measured the babies nuchal folds and they were 1.5 and 2.7. 
3.5 is when it gets into red flag territory but to be safe we're having the harmony test to check their chromosomes. Results in about a week & a half. Can't tell any more people we're pg until then. I'm praying so hard these babies are ok. 13w4d today - can't believe it & not daring to think ahead xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies!
Mrs W, you sound as frustrated as I was with stimming. It sounds like you may have more progress than I though. I'd love to hear you have some success, all you need are a few good ones! :hugs:I never was able to get eggies to grow. We wanted to use frozen eggs from a donor in Reprofit this last European DE cycle as it's just me who has problems - I'd love to have DH's baby. They said they don't deal with frozen eggs at all as they're much too delicate to freeze and the success rates are too low. On the other hand, they were happy to offer us frozen embryos as an alternative for ~ 2000 for 2 whereas a fresh cycle was around $7500 Canadian. We were going to do a frozen embryo transfer as opposed to another fresh cycle even though it wouldn't be using DH's genes. Just want a baby right? They had found good tall matches for us and we were ready to give it a try. Saying all that our only option here in Canada is either an unpaid altruistic donor and fresh cycle or shipping in frozen eggs. Hockey, a DE lady on a previous thread was successful with frozen eggs but I think she was also already a very busy active mom wanting more children. Maybe things take easier when your body knows what to do already? Maybe you can egg share do fresh cycles and later have FET options where you are if you don't like travelling? Minxy and the other ladies would know much more about wait listing in Britain - I wish you luck whatever happens!

Minxy that's great news about the Nauchal fold measurements! We did the chromosomal testing too, just gave us piece of mind. When will you do this?

How is everyone else? Hope everyone had a good weekend. I dreamt last night that I left my skiis on the train (oh and I take the train all the time :nope:- prob 6 years ago but certainly not skiing)thanks to pregnancy brain. Then I woke up at 5am and remembered that I forgot to put my alarm on:dohh:

So here I am-I'm up with an our to spare before I go to work. This whole pregnancy brain think is making me paranoid, I really am forgetting way too much stuff. My cell phone calendar is busy thinking for the two of us right now.

I made a lovely paella last night and took 4 bites only to be turned off completely. I was so mad, I just want to enjoy 1 meal! Crystal, BF and mom's when do your taste buds come back? I have no real aversions but I do feel like I could lose my dinner after just a few bites all the time. I have the worst head hunger ever in my life. I thought dieting was bad:haha: NOT EVEN. I dream of enjoying ice cream again. Yesterday I was envisioning being able to eat it (and enjoy the flavour) after birth in the hospital - what a treat that would be! Baby AND ice cream? Omg. Heaven! Rocky road, cookies & cream....:wacko:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! 

Minxy that's great news about your babies, it certainly sounds positive and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that the result from the tests are good too. You deserve to be able to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can. 

That's so interesting about the cat pregnancies! I have heard of epigenetics (from this thread I think) and do agree, I'm less worried about weight, more height, eye and hair colour. I'm confused though, I looked on reprofit website and it said they didn't any of those details on a donor anymore? Is that not right? The clinic I am with has a 3 month waiting list and other clinics in London have similar or less so as long as i register soon, I am happy with that wait. I'd rather sooner but 3 months will pass quickly. 

2have that's good to know, I won't consider donor embryo, only donor eggs so I guess it needs to be a fresh cycle only then? Or do uk freeze eggs from donors? I don't know that much about it yet. 

34 weeks already, wow! You'll have the baby and your ice cream before you know it!! I had a c section and was quite poorly after having my dd so I didn't feel back to my old self for a while, and then was soooo tired, but when you do start feeing yourself again, you are amazing how much you didn't feel yourself at the end of pregnancy - if that makes any sense at all?!!! Preggo brain, exhaustion, and feeling generally odd creeps up on you and then when you feel normal again it's a big relief!! By the end I couldn't climb the stairs without getting tired and out of breath, never mind do my normal chores and so on!! 

Anyway, just had my scan and I have one big follie, one medium sized and a bunch of smaller which have so far done nothing despite about 10 days now of stims. The sister said either my last cycle was lucky or this one is unlucky as there's a big difference between 6 eggs and 1 or 2! Anyway she is suggesting we convert to iui this cycle and do ivf next cycle. I'm not sure there much point paying for iui though, maybe just dtd this month makes more sense. I'm so confused. We've been ttc for nearly 2 years now, if my eggs were good quality enough, wouldn't I be pregnant already?! I don't see what increased chance iui will give us really, some but not much.


----------



## MinxyChick

Mrs W - 3 months sounds good. I think it's worth giving your body a rest before doing another cycle. DE with fresh eggs is like a FET. A lot easier on you. 
If DH has good sperm I'd skip the iui & just have some fun. Donor embryos is a massive step, if your DH has good sperm donor embryos would be a big step above DE. Plus the only donor embryos in the UK are from couples who've done IVF. Which was why we went abroad. I don't know a lot about reprofit but any where would want to match on eye, hair & height. 

2have - 34 weeks! That's fantastic! 
We had the test last Tuesday evening, so expecting the results next Tuesday. It takes a fortnight.


----------



## 2have4kids

Well then Minxy, my f and t are crossed for perfect results for you! 

Mrs W if you did egg sharing or donor egg fresh cycle you may have frosties afterwards - that's all I meant. And an FET cycle is easy compare to fresh. Embies freeze very well, much more hardy & resilient than eggs. But you're right, fresh is best for percentage of live birth. Way above 50% (in some clinics 70-80%). Reprofit does indeed give you all of those details that you're after, in fact you approve your donor before you start. FET percentages are not as high but still quite high and very frequently successful. Frozen eggs (which your clinic likely doesn't do anyway) is ~30% or less to live birth. Although my clinic in Calgary seems to only advertise their bfp rates which are very different then live birth rates where most other clinics advertise both. But my & SKP's clinic has been in the spotlight other negative international news issues other than just being questionable & shady with their stats, so-called 'immune testing', & fees:
https://calgaryherald.com/news/loca...-regional-fertility-programs-dr-calvin-greene


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Mrs w, sorry your cycle isn't going to plan. I had a cycle with similar response to you, we abandoned it, I took the trigger and dtd. It didn't work for us but I'm hoping it will for you. We had a fresh donor egg cycle at Wessex fertility in Southampton and we have 4 blast frosties in case we want to try again. Don't know if they freeze eggs but def embies. Wessex are only 10 mins off the motorway and I can't recommend them enough. They also have a satellite clinic in Poole where can go for everything except et. They had a 6 month waiting list last yr. ps my parents live in Ferndown!

Hope everyone else is ok. 2have are you organised? I bought breast pads and maternity pads today, joy!!! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Weird, I've just checked reprofits website again and it says that you only receive the donors blood group and year of birth. It says eye colour, hair colour etc will not be provided about male or female donors. Anyway, I think uk is probably the way to go for us. And fresh. I think the London egg bank is the largest bank in the uk, does alone on here have much experience? Thanks for all the advice. It's so nice to know I'm not alone in this. 

Mrs g I like the sound of Wessex but don't want to wait 6 months. I will check times with them though as it would be soooo much easier!! Ahhh maternity pads, living the dream haha!! Can't wait for all the glam of pregnancy and birth again!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Also I wouldn't bother paying the £900 my clinic want for iui but if I don't, they will charge me £700 for all the scans I've had so far so I might as well do iui and dtd I guess. His swimmers were fine last time we had them checked, sadly the issue is all me.


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G said:


> Hope everyone else is ok. 2have are you organised? I bought breast pads and maternity pads today, joy!!!
> 
> Xx

:haha: yes, I popped into my local pharmacy. The ladies always come out to see/feel my belly - they've been dispensing my ivf drugs for the past 3 years so they know all I've been through. They recommended the Depends/Tena type of disposable undies and also these ran to grab me these Always maxi pads. The lady excitedly explained they go all the way up your back side:dohh: (me looking around embarrassed seeing if anyone heard). Then she proceeded to tell me that if you soak them with water and freeze them they call it the hoo haw popsicle, great for healing. OMG, I got REALLY scared with all that talk. They said to grab some bed pads from the hospital, they sell them at the pharmacy but the ladies said the hospital ones are washable even though hospitals would dispose of them. So I think I'm set too. Just need to get the car seat in the car and the hospital bag packed!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, got back from my hols yesterday. Had a wonderful relaxing time, I switched off my mobile data and lost contact with the outside world, it was lovely. Loads to catch up on here. 

SKP, I hope that whatever you decide to do from here finally brings you your rainbow. There are always lots of tough decisions. 

MrsG/MrsW - My best friend lives in Ferndown, its lovely down there.

Minxy, great numbers and good luck with the harmony tests, I hope after all the heartache this is a happy ending and you can start telling people your wonderful news.

MrsW, I am sorry to hear this cycle isn't going as well as hoped. I agree with everything you said and that was exactly how I was feeling. Has there been any update?

2have, great picture and great bump! I hope you get to enjoy ice cream again real soon.

Hope everyone else is getting on well. 

AFM, I came back from my hols to a nice surprise. We have a donor match, I couldn't wait to get on Skype this morning to find out the details. We know her age, weight, height, skin tone, hair and eye colour, blood type, her occupation and that she is a proven donor with her own child, we were really pleased with all the information and decided to go ahead. The clinic will now check the donors cycle and come back to me with a treatment plans. Super nervous but super excited! :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, so much to catch up !! Last week was terrible for me. I had pain in my right arms and it was so severe that I could not even lift my hand to brush my hair or drink a glass of water. I did endure the pain for 4 days without any pain killers. I used to wake up at middle of the night and cry. I did call up my ob and she told me take an appointment with a neurologist. We decided to go to emergency on 20th since I could not take it anymore. My pulse was 140 and they did an EKG and gave me IV drip. They also did an u/s of my hand to see if it was a blood clot. Everything looked fine and they could not figure out the reason so they put me on Tylenol . It took me around 1 week to recover.
Also I was referred to fetal echocardiogram. They said IVF babies have more chances of having heart problem . They did a detailed u/s of the babies heart and everything looked perfect. I could see the baby moving and it was really amazing.
2have, love your profile pic !!


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, that's sounds a little scary and painful. Glad to hear you have recovered and that everything was ok with baby. :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, nice to read you have found your donor. FXed for your cycle. Will you be starting with BCP soon.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie congrats on your donor match:bunny: not long now!!
Coolstar that's pretty scary about your arm. Sorry this happened to you and very happy to hear you're ok<3
Mrs G & Mrs W how are you ladies? You ok mrs W? Sorry about your cycle, treat yourself kindly lady:hug:


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - great news on your donor match. It's good you get all that info up front, I still only know our donors age but will ask more when the babies are here safely. 

CoolStar - glad your on the mend. You did well to hold out so long before getting medical advice, sounds scary. 

Hope everyone is ok & has a good weekend. 
Afm: it's bank holiday weekend in the UK, which means I won't get my results until Tuesday. Tuesday is day 14, it's meant to take 14 days so if I've heard nothing by the end of the day Tuesday I will ring in Wednesday morning. 
On Sunday we are meeting up with some members of the Donor Conception Network for a picnic. We met some people at a mtg 4 months ago, looking forward to meeting them again & new people. Even though we're waiting on our test results we are going to share our news as the people we met knew we were about to cycle.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! 

I'm ok thanks for asking 2have. My cycle did get converted to an iui in the end, as I only had 2 dominant follies. Should have ovulated both last night, iui was done yesterday and dtd last night and this am. Start ivf again next cycle so 2 weeks! 

Cool, you poor thing, so glad you are ok. Lots of rest! 

Minxy happy bank holiday! Enjoy the picnic. 

Pinkie, I've commented on your journal but yay!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxy, do enjoy your long weekend, it's tough to wait for those results. We ended up having to redo ours as somehow we fell into the 1% category where there was insufficient data with our sample. Another 2 week wait was gruelling! I have everything crossed for you that your babies are healthy xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, 
Pinkie, great news on the donor match! 
Coolstar, that sounds painful, did they find out what it was? 
Minxy, got everything crossed for your test results, can't imagine what you must be going through. I've looked at donor network but not actually gone to any meetings or anything. 
I had my treatment at Reprofit and was told donors age, height, hair colour (and that it was wavy), and that she was a graduate and her hobbies. 
All is well with me, expanding and bought my first pair of maternity jeans today! Another scan and consultant appointment on Wednesday and wondering if I'll find out if they're pink or blue. The consultant we saw last week was one who treated me several years ago privately, when we told him we'd gone to CR he more or less told us it was the right and best decision we could have made, he no longer works for the clinic. x


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar said:


> Pinkie, nice to read you have found your donor. FXed for your cycle. Will you be starting with BCP soon.

I started BCP about 3 weeks ago and I am just continuing them until I am told otherwise. I am not sure why I started so early but I am sure this is just standard so it means I can sync my cycle with the donors asap.


----------



## 2have4kids

PC isn't it a relief to hear good words about the Czech clinics from a professional? After hearing the dance music in Athens, smelling the smoke throughout the clinic, not being able to learn about my donor's features, not being able to nail down the timing, and not being able to see the embies before implantation I thought it was great that they were able to treat my immune issues but they don't have the professional standards that I'm after. 

Pinkie I think with the bcp they put me on a monophasic pill which essentially puts your body into a holding pattern until they're ready. Hope you're doing OK on it, I always hated being on the pill, made me feel depressed and lethargic! FX for great weather in Greece for your mini-fertility holiday. Fertility holidays are the best!

Well we went for a smallish hike in the Rockies over the weekend and I treated my friends and family to a lovely lunch at my favourite restaurant in Canmore for my 40th birthday. They were like 'what, it's your birthday!' Yes, and I get to chose to pay, I really appreciate everyone coming out to the mountains with me and especially doing a smallish hike rather than a 6-8 hour one that would for sure put me into delivery room or the ER for exhaustion :haha: It was great fun on the pregnant lady's terms!


----------



## LLbean

Happy birthday 2Have!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday!! Glad you had a great time with family x


----------



## Pussycat1

Happy Birthday 2have! Sounds like a lovely day. x


----------



## SKP

After a discussion with my husband, we both decided that we need to take an official break to have a break, and to pay off IVF debts.

As much as it pains me to finally feel that this break is really needed. After all ttc for 5 years have been emotionally, physically financially exhausting. 4 IVFs, Lap surgery, 2 sonos, 3 HSGs, meds, a lot of wait gain. I rather have the break now, then when Im older, then I believe it would be harder to have the break.

I am so thankful that I have a lot of time on my hands for babies. Especially using donor eggs. I can carry right up until Im too old lol. 

I wish you all the best of luck, and thank you so much ladies for your support :)


----------



## TTC74

You need to do what's best for you SKP. If that means a break, then that's what you need to do. 

Hi ladies. It's been a while since I've been on. It feels like I've been through so much. Last month, as you know, I popped up with a freak natural pregnancy. Unfortunately, they were pretty sure it was ectopic (couldn't see it on the 6 week scan and my betas were staying around 150). So, they gave me a shot of methotrexate to clear me out. That was excruciating. 

I saw my RE yesterday. He's pushing for IVF, but I explained that I just couldn't afford that. So, he's going to let me do a couple of rounds of IUI with follistim starting with my October cycle (he wants me to cycle naturally once first). So, I'll be back on the train soon.


----------



## Coolstar

2have, wish you a very happy birthday!!
TTC, fxed for your October cycle.
Skp, taking a break seems to be a good move. IVF is so consuming .


----------



## Mrs W 11

Skp, as hard as it feels to take a break it is sometimes the right thing to do, especially when age is on your side. When you do start again you'll hopefully be relaxed, refreshed and ready! Your mind and body will benefit. Keep in touch! 

Ttc, so sorry to hear what happened after your surprise bfp. It shows that you can get pregnant naturally so it's great your re has agreed to some iui cycles. Best of luck! 

I had my iui done in Saturday. Holding out pretty much no hope, I don't mean to be negative, just realistic. When af comes we start our final OE ivf!


----------



## Pussycat1

SKP, totally agree that if age is on your side then a break is often a good thing to regroup emotionally and financially. 
TTC good to see you back, hope you're feeling ok, you've been through a tough time. You sound pretty positive though and as you managed to get a natural BFP, I would say IUI seems like a logical thing to do. Keep us posted! 
Mrs W, how you feeling? 
How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey ladies, Minxy I can't wait to hear your results, how are you doing?
TTC, sorry to hear about your loss and happy to hear about your plan. FX for you!
Mrs W never say never, when you're least expecting you might just hit the jackpot. I know how we need to protect our mind though and completely understand what you're saying.
Coolstar how are you feeling? 
SKP, a break sounds like a good idea especially if age isn't a worry for you.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, Happy Birthday! Good for you still hiking while pregnant. No wonder you have a cute bump. 

TTC, best of luck with your IUI cycles. 

SKP, good luck with your break.

Minky, I hope you got some good news today. Keep us posted.

PC, will you be finding out if you are team blue or pink? 

Hope everyone else is getting along ok with their pregnancies. 

AFM, I got my treatment plan today. It's all happening very quickly, excited but a little scared. If everything goes according to plan the donor will have EC on 5th-7th Oct. I've been told because I am a pro at self injections I can do my prostap injection myself - great can't wait! Any words of wisdom to keep me calm over the next few week is much appreciated. 

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie I too did that injection myself, it's IM right? You'll do fine girl! My DH gave me one in the arm and I did one in my hip. It really wasn't that bad. I chose to do progesterone injections too in the hip instead of taking gel or cream beads up the hoohaa. Much less mess. Will you get a choice of what kind of progesterone you want to use?


----------



## dmama

Hi All..
So sorry to be so lame in not posting, but quite busy with everything and I really don't have the best internet access at home and checking in on the phone just really doesn't work.

I have seen some lovely news on the board. 

@2have, it seems you've been pregnant forever, and now you are nearly there! Can't wait for you to have your baby in your arms!

Pussycat, coolstar - you ladies are coming along nicely! Other preggo moms that am I missing?

TTC - sorry about your ectopic, but as it has been said, it bodes well a bit for an IUI doesn't it...so good luck

Ms.W - hope you also have luck with IUI...hope you won't need to pursue the last OE cycle with IVF

Pinkie - good luck getting started!

SKP - sorry for the tough time you've had at this. time off and a fresh perspective may help...

AFM - baby is almost 5 weeks and all is going well. dealing with lots of gas after she eats, but she is gaining weight, so not really worried. enjoying time off work, but go back in about 2 weeks :{. I really envy you ladies who get a year off....maternity leave in the USA is just horrid...but I can't stay out longer as we like eating around here! Ha! I know I have missed a bunch of ladies, but good luck to everyone no matter what stage you are in!!!


----------



## Coolstar

MrsW, don't lose hope. Keep us posted.
2have, I am much better now. Not much days left for you.
PC, when are you going to have gender scan ? Keep us posted !!
Pinkie, Fxed for your cycle !!
Minxy, MrsG how are you ladies doing ?
Dmama, wow your baby is already 5 weeks :) .Time flies .
AFM, we are planning to take Childbirth and Infant care program. Don't know how much it will help but since DH and me have no idea how to deal with babies so thought it might be a good idea.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone, amazing news the Harmony test came back clear. The consultant has advised no further testing. We are so relieved, hopefully we can now enjoy this pregnancy. I'm 15wks today, next scan next Friday at 16wks where he will be able to check the organs etc are ok, once we've got the all clear I will tell my co-workers.

TTC - sorry to hear you've had to go through all this.

Coolstar - those programs sound great. I've signed up for a 2 hour twin class and looking to do a 6 hour twin antenatal as twins aren't really covered off with the free stuff over here.

2have - Happy Birthday! How's it going? Have you considered when you'll try to work too?

Mrs W - Good luck for the iui.

Pinkie - how exciting, good luck for October.

Dhama - glad to hear its going well. I hear you on the money Vs time off even it were an option, I'm hoping to take a full year off over here but in honesty I've no idea how we will manage financially. I will have to cut back alot! Bit nervous about money but I've waited so long I don't care.

Pussycat - how are you? Have you checked out the Tamba website? I've not had time to actually download anything from it but looks like loads of info and support on there. we've booked to a 2 hour multiples survival course and will look to do a full day antenatal with them.

Hope I've not missed anyone xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Dmama, I`m sorry American ladies don`t get more time off for maternity care - it's a real crime. I think Africa/Papua New Guinea is one of the only other places on earth that are so unsupportive of women & families to that extent. I`ve heard Bernie Saunders speaking about this from a post on FB that some American friends & family posted. There is hope, maybe with another round of voting for a party that values women, healthcare and basic social services things might just get better over there! It is proven that when you provide for women by protecting their jobs for their mat leave and support families via EI, GDP & the overall economy in that country is much stronger. Currently, so many women stay at home after baby 1 or 2 which leaves families struggling with income and only half a workforce left. The Economist had a brilliant article on this called Womenomics. I couldn't imagine waking up with a 2-3 month old feeding 2-4 times in the night and then getting up for my usual 6:15am and carting child off to daycare while I work (half asleep and zombie like). I could probably pull it off being sleep deprived and working as a designer but what if you were a chemist/airline pilot or something that requires safety & full on attention? No EI support for women is just a recipe for disaster.

My friend had issues with gassy baby too with her second. She did experiment with the food she was eating and found lettuce was her problem. I`ve heard milk products can be bothersome too. But as long as there`s weight gain there`s nothing to worry about - good job mama!

Coolstar we`re taking a Babies & Birth course that starts tonight and goes from 1 month prior to delivery to 1 month after most ladies have delivered. In there they talk about parenting, birth - when to go to the hospital, complications, your rights, breast feeding, baby massage, bedtime routines etc. I`m looking forward to it!

Minxy that`s the best news I`ve heard all week! :dance::bunny: I`m so pleased for you, two happy healthy babies. You are SO deserving of this, and being past 15 weeks you can now settle down and completely relax with your growing family inside. Sending you massive hugs, I`m SO happy for you! xx

I`ve decided to work right up to almost my due date unless I`m feeling crappy beforehand. My official last day is Oct 1 and will be induced by the 5th if baby doesn`t appear by then. I`m paid 90% by my company for S&A time if I need to leave before then as standard sick & medical leave and if I deliver before then my EI mat leave starts the 1st of 52 weeks off on delivery day. My colleague booked off on Mat leave 2 weeks early and delivered 2 weeks late and sat at home twiddling her thumbs (her words) for 1 month. She gave me wise advice I think to book the mat leave off later and take sick time paid if I feel crappy or go into BH/false contractions beforehand. That way you get the gov't EI for as long as possible on the back end of the leave.:thumbup:

I was speaking to a colleague from the Czech Republic and they get up to 3 years off depending on what percentage of EI you collect each month for Maternity benefits. How amazing is that? Talk about supporting families and protecting women from losing their jobs. Very happy to hear of more governments valuing women in the workplace!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Sorry not posted for a while, feel like I've missed loads of news. 

Back to work this week after the summer holiday but only 7 working days left till mat leave! I get 2w full pay then 4w 90% then onto statutory pay which is £140 per week for another 7 months. They have to hold my job for 1 yr. I'm leaving 4w before he's due, partly cos I'm knackered and partly cos I know I won't go overdue, they won't let me! Plus he is currently breech so if my strange exercises and next weeks acupuncture don't work it'll be s section at 39w anyway. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

2have, your friends words were wise, I am lucky to have been able to have a year off after my dd was born, but I too finished work 4 weeks before she was due (using holiday) and she was 16 days late!! After my due date every day felt like a hundred years and I'd make overdue friends on bnb only for them to go and have their babies and me to keep waiting! So if you feel well and able, I'd say keep working or at least keep busy! 

I loved our birthing classes. Enjoy!! The most exciting time!! X


----------



## Pussycat1

Minxie, I'm so relieved for you! As we're both having twins and I'm only a couple of weeks ahead of you (17 weeks tomorrow), I really felt for you. However amazing news! I've actually just booked a TAMBA 3 hr seminar, really looking forward to it ax I've realised how clueless we are. After years of trying to actually be pregnant feels a bit unreal! How often will you be scanned? I had my 16 week yesterday and all is fine, both are more or less the same size, however they were being modest so we couldn't see if they're boys or girls. Hopefully at my next scan in 2 weeks! Will you find out? Are you showing yet? I've suddenly developed a bit of a bump and looking less like a beer belly! 
Dmama, gosh I didn't realise how little time you got off in the states! People in the UK complain so much about our NHS etc, yes it could be improved but overall I think it's pretty amazing. 
Mrs G, going back for 7 days must be weird! I plan to have a year off and get pretty much the same as you (but think it's 90% pay for 6 weeks), we will struggle financially (would have been fine if we hadn't spent £30k on fertility treatment!), however we'll manage, let's face it we won't be going out! x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi pc. Ahh, shame babes weren't showing off more! Hope you find out at next scan. Yeah but weird going back but otherwise they would've started my mat leave back in July. I'm still kind of in holiday mode and as awful as it sounds am just getting through the next couple of weeks without really caring too much! I found last time it's amazing how quickly you get used to living on less money. I still wonder what the hell we used to do with 2 full time salaries! 
Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

2have4kids said:


> Pinkie I too did that injection myself, it's IM right? You'll do fine girl! My DH gave me one in the arm and I did one in my hip. It really wasn't that bad. I chose to do progesterone injections too in the hip instead of taking gel or cream beads up the hoohaa. Much less mess. Will you get a choice of what kind of progesterone you want to use?

I didn't get a choice of progesterone, I am taking the pessaries up the hoohaa lol. I have loads left over from my previous cycle so one less thing to pay out for. 

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Dmama, sorry to hear maternity leave sucks where you are but good luck with going back to work, I hope its not too emotional for you. 

Minxy, amazing news, congratulations. Enjoy sharing your news with friends and family.

PC - glad to hear the scan went well, babies clearly want to keep you guessing. Yey for the beer belly. 

Coolstar/PC/2have - I think going to classes are a great idea, I can't wait to attend these :) I have a lot of experience with friends and family babies but I am sure its nothing compare to having your own. 

MrsG/2have - yey for maternity leave soon, hope you get a little time for nesting but don't have to wait too long for the little ones to arrive. Sounds like you both have everything under control. 

When I get pregnant I wont get any maternity pay unfortunately, I stopped working back in March (I know I am very lucky) I was struggling to hold down my stressful job while doing these cycles, testing etc back to back so we decided that my full time job was going to be 'getting pregnant'. A little annoying when I have paid into the system continuously for the last 20 years. But I am sure I wont moan once I have my babies. 

Hope everyone is getting on ok and looking forward to the weekend. I am planning on painting the kitchen so a weekend of DIY!

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck with the painting Pinkie! Class was great last night, they covered the stages of birth and gave some great tips to the DH's for supporting us. Also had some science based what can help/what's a wives' tale. I have homework this week to pack a hospital bag and DH too as he's got a bed in my room. Also, they recommended perineal massage starting at week 35+ to prevent ripping. Just doing a little OT at work today which will help me with the little extras I've been shopping for for baby (Robeez soft sole shoes, Christmas props, and I have my eye on a tiny kilt on ebay if we have a boy):bunny:


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, your class sounds wonderful and how lovely that your DH will have a bed in your room. How long do you have to stay in for after giving birth? 
Christmas props, arh you are going to have a baby for Christmas this year <3

Question for you ladies. I am going to a wedding next weekend, do you think I will be ok to have a glass of wine or two? I am a girl who loves her wine, unfortunately over the last couple of years because of LTTTC I've had to detox on a regular basis especially before my IVF cycles. Obviously this time I am not using my own eggs, but I understand I still need to be healthy which I am being and exercising etc but should I completely avoid alcohol? If I was using my own eggs there wouldn't be a question and if all goes to plan I think the ET will be in about 5-6 weeks time. What are your thoughts on this?

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, we were in Mexico enjoying margheritas before I got pregnant with my own egg. I say have a glass or two and really enjoy yourself! Health is about balancing everything - 2 glasses of wine isn't going to do that. I hope you have a fantastic time!

With the Christmas props I'm hoping to make my own Christmas cards this year, a cute baby & new family member is the only gift I need<3


----------



## Garnet

Wow 2have 35 weeks?.. where has time gone?


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie3 said:


> Question for you ladies. I am going to a wedding next weekend, do you think I will be ok to have a glass of wine or two? I am a girl who loves her wine, unfortunately over the last couple of years because of LTTTC I've had to detox on a regular basis especially before my IVF cycles. Obviously this time I am not using my own eggs, but I understand I still need to be healthy which I am being and exercising etc but should I completely avoid alcohol? If I was using my own eggs there wouldn't be a question and if all goes to plan I think the ET will be in about 5-6 weeks time. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> :flower:

Hi Pinkie, I'd say go for it and enjoy yourself! When I've had cycles using DE the clinic told me it was fine to have a couple if drinks, like you say it's not your eggs so at the moment your body isn't doing any 'creating', if EG is 5-6 weeks away that's plenty time to get healthy and top up on vitamins etc. Enjoy the wedding! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Wow 2have 35 weeks?.. where has time gone?

I know, crazy hey?:wacko:


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, even I agree no harm in enjoying a glass of wine. And once you get pregnant no wine for a long time :)
2have, MrsG, so excited for you ladies!! Not much time left, wow !! Did you both pack your hospital bag ?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Yeah coolstar I've packed but it'll need redoing as at the mo we don't know if I'll have to have another section or if they'll let me try vbac. Baby was feet down at last scan, just like dd so waiting to see if he's turned. Packing for a section is different to packing for labour. 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Just sitting down after packing it Coolstar. All ready to go now except for packing up my desk at work. I'll do this Tuesday when I get back, it's a stat/bank holiday this weekend. 
How is everyone this weekend? It's grey and rainy outside today. Mom and I went for coffee today and she bought me a lovely nursing hoodie for my 40th birthday. It's super comfy, been wearing it all day. We went out to dinner & drinks with old friends last night, other than that it's been a very sleepy, lazy weekend. I hope you're all enjoying, whatever you're up to!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all! 

Pinkie I would have a few glasses of wine if you fancy. 2-3 drinks as a one off will probably just relax you! I didn't drink at all as soon as I found out I needed ivf and during my first ivf. During this second one I have up before stims and since we changed to iui I have had a few glasses during the tww. Once af come and we start stims again ill stop. We need to live life as well. Go for it and enjoy! 

Ahhh hospital bags packed that's so exciting mrs g and 2have!! I'm jealous!! I loved packing my bag for dd! Although I packed for labour and had a EMCS in the end. I was in 4 nights but didn't use half the stuff I took! 

Minxy so happy for you on your great news!! Hope you can now enjoy pregnancy a little more. Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm on my tablet but get our Internet sorted hopefully today so I can be a bit better at responding! 

Afm, think I'm 9dpiui now. Af usually comes 11dpo and after ivf I felt awful by 11dpo as progesterone was stopping full blown af coming but my body wanted it to come so I had awful lower back ache and spotting for days. Yuck. I'm guessing ill keep taking progesterone til Saturday, test and assuming bfn I can stop, af will come and I can go in for scan and start stims next week early. I'm doing antagonist protocol again next time, my body didn't like long clearly. Last OE chance!!!!


----------



## MinxyChick

Thank you all for the kind wishes. So relieved. 16w scan on Friday, to get past that will really help me enjoy this. I will then need to spill the beans at work. 

Pinkie - enjoy the wedding. I second the other ladies comments. 

2have & MrsG - wow! Time is flying. 

Pussycat - I am showing but in a beer belly / fat way, looking forward to getting a proper bump. I've managed to hide it so far but when Friday goes well I'm going to start wearing maternity dresses from Monday & they make me look more pg. do your co-workers know? 
The tamba stuff looks good. I don't know anything about babies either & I can't wait learn. I Know a few twin mums through Twitter, so will be getting their top tips.


----------



## Mrs W 11

You've done well to keep it hidden to 16 weeks with twins! Do you think your colleagues suspect or will it be a big surprise? Either way, so excited for you. Best of luck for Friday and enjoy seeing the babies x


----------



## SKP

I m not sure if I said it already, I got my results from the antibody test and both of them were negetive.


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp, all of my immune tests were negative too with that clinic, until I was tested at Dr. Beers clinic when the very same clotting test came out positive. When I asked for a complete set of my records, in fact, there was no indication they did some if the immune tests they claimed to have done for us - which is why I set an appointment up to grill them on this after I got my results from Dr. Beers clinic. Like I said also, they've pushed false hopes on you (and tried to with my DH and I too) that their 'clinical' bfp success rates without talking about the actual live birth rates which are totally dismal (< 30%) with frozen egg ivf. Most international clinics state both clinical and live birth success rates, it's not ironic that this clinic hides those facts. They are making heaps if money by providing high hopes and partial information. Many international clinics don't even deal with frozen egg ivf because the rates if success are so low. If you ask any of the calgary clinic doctors they'll all tell you they simply don't believe in the practice of reproductive immunology. But you need to ask those specific questions to figure things out. I hope you have a relaxing break from it all. All the best with the surrogacy direction.


----------



## MinxyChick

Baggy tops with skinny jeans. I also work with men, I'm just one of the boys at work. I dont think they look at me. 
I've told my boss and a co-worker I've worked with 12 years - he was shocked. I think they'll all be mega shocked. They all think I'm not interested in the family thing, I've used it to protect myself over the years.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy that's what I did too. I didn't tell my boss until 6 months and most of our overseas family & fb aquaintences only found out at 32 weeks. I guess I just wanted to make sure everything was OK until almost 3rd tri. At work there's a policy I had to adhere to before I apply for my year mat leave, they need some notice at the 6 month mark. 

Today, I walked downtown to get some lunch and had Braxton Hicks contractions the whole way there and back and now as I sit in my chair. Baby has also dropped, it's sitting really low which is nice because I can breath now but heavy on the lower belly! Any of the pregnant ladies getting those false contractions yet?


----------



## Coolstar

2have, how will you differentiate between Braxton Hicks contractions and real labor ?
Just asking out of curiosity coz heard so much about it .
MrsG, 2have what did you both pack for your hospital bags ? Any day now for both of you ladies !! Keep us updated.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies. Have stalked this thread for ages and know Minno and some of the other ladies from previous threads. I am here looking for some advice about DE IVF in Czech Republic. 
I have now completed 4 fresh and 3 frozen cycles with my own eggs, been TTC for 5yrs and have just turned 40. Got a confirmed BFN from our 4th fresh cycle today and am understandably feeling as though we have been through an emotional train wreck over these last years. Never had a sniff of a BFP and think the issue seems to be egg quality. 
I am pretty sure I want to have at least one go with donor eggs and wonder if you could share any experience of the clinics you have used in Czech Republic. We would be travelling from Scotland.
Just wondering about costs, what info you got about donor, success rates, did you use fresh eggs and how did it work out logistically? Sorry, so many questions!! Any information would be gratefully appreciated. I need a plan!!! 
Congratulations to all those ladies who are currently pregnant, I know so many of you have had similar long struggles. Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Bluebell, don't know much about Czech but other ladies in this thread will help you out. Just wanted to hug you !! I am so sorry, I know how it feels to get a BFN (When I was told my eggs were crappy I was just 31 ). Just don't lose hope and I am keeping my fingers Xed for your next DE cycle.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Blubell, I too will send you massive hugs, sorry to hear about your latest bfn. Crystal, PC and I have all been to Reprofit. I really liked how professional they are. They also have one of the largest donor banks in Europe and have been operating far longer than other clinics. Their success rates are really high and costs are comparable to other clinics. They were able to nail down the timing exactly which I appreciated as our other clinic in Athens couldn't and it cost us a lot of unnecessary stress and last minute high booking fees (flights & accommodation). Czech Republic was also really very affordable with accommodations & food, we were pleasantly surprised. I was concerned that they wouldn't find a tall donor match for me and they nailed it (I accidentally saw her the day of transfer, she looked exactly like me)! I look forward to hearing more successes on this board, will be following closely for you, Minno, pinkie and potentially more bfp's!

Hi Coolstar, we were told in our birthing class that real contractions are regular and you shouldn't be able to walk through them. These ones were complete muscle tightenings in my lower belly and very irregular. 
In the hospital bag:
Tena disposable undies
Always pads
Nursing disposable pads
Nursing bra
My hut booties for walking the halls
Thongs for the shower
Swim attire for the shower (his & hers incase he wants to be in there supporting me)
Ipad with movies
iPhone with music
Pj's
Leggings & my nursing hoodie
Toothbrush & paste
Wash cloth
Hair tie
Baby onsie
Baby hand scratch covers
Baby bunting bag incase it's cold when we return
Car seat is in car already
1 cloth diaper
I am thinking of renting a tens machine, this might go in there to for pain management
DH has Kureg coffee refills in case the night is long (there's a machine in the maternity unit)


----------



## Garnet

Good list 2have! Might I suggest some nursing tanks! I got mine really cheap at Target if you still have Target! I lived in them! They look like tank tops and you can just pop a booby out to BF. I wore tank tops everywhere!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Garnet, how are you lady? We don't have Target here - they went under in Canada because they never did carry any of the cool products that the American's got and what they did carry they charged more than all the other store for. I got a nursing hoodie, the t-shirts were $60+ and there no tanks so mom bought a hoodie for me as it'll be extremely cold here in Canada soon. We've already booked our ski vacation:haha:
I might look on ebay for nursing tanks, shopping in Canada sucks big time!!


----------



## Garnet

Yes I thought Target went out! They had them in every color too! Do you have Walmart? I bought a few there! I used to wear the tanks during the winter under shirts and cardigans too and it was quick and easy! I bought some at Motherhood Maternity and those suck! When I was engorged they did not support well! They might of change them by now! I am doing good! Kids went back to school and now I have tons of appointments to attend to without kids! This BB said I had not been participating so I have to write on this thread!


----------



## Garnet

Bluebell bun said:


> Hey ladies. Have stalked this thread for ages and know Minno and some of the other ladies from previous threads. I am here looking for some advice about DE IVF in Czech Republic.
> I have now completed 4 fresh and 3 frozen cycles with my own eggs, been TTC for 5yrs and have just turned 40. Got a confirmed BFN from our 4th fresh cycle today and am understandably feeling as though we have been through an emotional train wreck over these last years. Never had a sniff of a BFP and think the issue seems to be egg quality.
> I am pretty sure I want to have at least one go with donor eggs and wonder if you could share any experience of the clinics you have used in Czech Republic. We would be travelling from Scotland.b
> Just wondering about costs, what info you got about donor, success rates, did you use fresh eggs and how did it work out logistically? Sorry, so many questions!! Any information would be gratefully appreciated. I need a plan!!!
> Congratulations to all those ladies who are currently pregnant, I know so many of you have had similar long struggles. Xx

 Hi I went Prague but don't recommend the clinic! Pm me and I can explain!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi lovely ladies!! I must admit I've been reading this thread and another previous thread with you ladies and I'm hooked!! I love the support and encouragement that you lend to each other. It's so awesome to have women that you can relate to, that are enduring similar issues, that honestly care and are empathetic to your experience. Especially, when your friends and family can't begin to understand what your going through. 

As for me, I'm 42 with DOR (Rt ovary 3-4 follicles), Lt ovary not visible. AMH 0.03
I've been ttc for 3 yrs unsuccessfully. My partner is 34 and has Normal swimmers. So, the problem is with me and my few "crappy old eggs".

I'm going to do my first DE IVF cycle this Fall. I'm choosing a donor now and completing the final lab work. I'm meeting with the DE Nurse Coordinator next week. And hopefully things will get going soon.

I'd love to join this thread!! I'm full of mixed emotions (anxious, nervous, happy, scared, hopeful, etc...). I don't have anyone that I can talk to. I'm going on this ttc journey alone. And could really use all of your support lovely ladies!!


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, I would be freaking with the Braxton hick contractions. You seem to be very calm about all of this. 

And wow sounds like you have to take a lot in your hospital bag, but once the little one is here I guess you wont be travelling lightly for a long time. How exciting! Not long for you ladies now, keep us posted. 

Bluebell, I am sorry to hear about your recent fail. This LTTTC is such a hard journey. I can't offer any advice on Czech as I am about to start a cycle in Greece. The only thing I can say is that the process is not as scary as it first seems, in fact my experience so far has been nothing but positive and much easier than I expected. Apart from great advice from these ladies, I spoke to a co-ordinator who gave me loads of details on the clinic and an example of a treatment plan, it gave me a bit more of an understanding of how it would work. Good Luck. 

Boopin, welcome to the thread and sorry to hear of your struggles. I completely feel you on the mixed emotions, I have just started my DE cycle and hoping for a transfer in October. Where are you going for your cycle? 

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM, not much to report waiting patiently for the weekend so I can take my prostap injection. The needle is the size of a drawing needle and I am absolutely freaking out. Fingers crossed this time in 4 weeks I will be in Greece, whoop!

:flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello all!! 

2 have, your list sounds great! When you say thongs, do you mean for your feet, like flip flops? I laughed out loud, where I live, thongs are skimpy, sexy underwear! You won't be needing those straight after having your baby haha! I agree with garnet, the more nursing tops and clothes you can have the better. I didn't have loads but I Often wore a vest with another top over the top. That way you can lift the top up and pull the vest down and you don't expose much flesh! Keeps you warm and comfy. 

Welcome bluebell and boopin! Good luck to both of you with your DE journey, looking forward to chatting to you both on the thread. I am still pursuing OE at the moment but I have a v low amh and limited money so DE is imminent! Plus I have a 3 year old and the age gap is ever growing so I want to get pregnant as quickly as possible, however it needs to be. I'm still toying with going abroad so I'm always interested to hear all about it. This is a lovely thread and these gals are the experts! 

Pinkie, yikes to the big needle, what's this injection for? Glad it's all starting to happen for you!! 

Afm, 11dpiui today. I absolutely hate the end of the tww, I'm totally rubbish at it and start going nuts! Especially on a medicated cycle because the progesterone sups give so many symptoms! I have a few of my usual af signs creeping in though I think today (lower back ache) so I am still as convinced as ever that ill be off for baseline scan Monday for next ivf. Hope the next few days pass quickly!


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsW, I laughed at the 'thongs' too. I had to read it a few times to try and work out why you would need them in the shower after giving birth until it clicked ha ha. 2have, at least you gave us a giggle. :haha:

The prostap is a one off injection to down regulate me so I can sync my cycle with the donors, plus it also clears out any old lining etc to make everything nice and clear to build up a nice lining again. 

I hope the next few days pass quickly for you too, when is your OTD?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm not going to the clinic for a blood test. I'm just testing at home, not sure if that's normal for iui. I'm 14 dpiui on Saturday so I assume I test that day and stop taking the progesterone and wait for af to arrive. Ill call them Friday to check. 

Good luck with the injection. I think be brave and try to do the big needle. Then you won't worry afterwards. If you can get it in, you can still swop to the smaller one and try again. X


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet, I thought you went to a different clinic in Prague? Reprofit is in Brno.
Boopinbaby welcome and all the best with DE IVF!!
Mrs W & Pinkie always happy to give laughter:haha: There are so many thing different, when you say vest I think of a man's vest over a white dress shirt or a safety vest! I can't actually picture what a modern day woman's vest would look like. Perhaps a cardigan/sleeveless cardigan or tunic? And Pram, we call them strollers, and cots, those are things used in the military:haha:, cribs are for babies. Thongs used to be called flip flops because they have a thong that goes through your big toe, I grew up with calling them thongs so hard to change. Nappies are diapers, my DH is Scottish and always calls Jello jelly, we have some good pokes and prods as he's now on the other end of the schtick here in Canada. Football is 'American football' and Rugby is Rugby lol. I could go on!

I accidentally googled thongies instead of thongs - what a laugh, they have baby diapers that are thongs (fail!) To be fair, about 90% of google search images are underwear yes yes! However 10% ARE flip flops:dance:
This is what a vest looks like:


----------



## Garnet

Yes I went a clinic in the city of Prague! Not Brno which I should have gone to Reprofit! I don't recommend the clinic I went to because the success rate is not good and all the issues I had with them! I wanted to give her warning if she was thinking about Prague clinic!


----------



## Butterfly67

2have you are only taking one nappy?! :haha:

Welcome new ladies, I'm a stalker!

UK pregnant ladies. Does anyone want my nursing bras? I have 4, size 36E and 38d I think. I was 34 B/C (ok I still have baby brain and can't remember!) before LO and I wore them for about 6 months before and after he was born. they have that little clip down front bit so that you can breastfeed. They are clean and in good condition and if anyone wants them I'm happy to send them to them :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Butterfly67 said:


> 2have you are only taking one nappy?! :haha:

BF yes, the baby will be on ration with poops:winkwink: Our hospitals provide most everything, including plastic pants, blankets, formula, etc for baby if we need. I'll want to breast feed but incase my milk doesn't come in I'll need their back up supplies. They even have disposable pants for us ladies, just not as nice as the ones you get in the store :dohh:

BF that's very generous of you to give your nursing bras away. Is this it for kids for you then? No more punishment with fertility treatments, pregnancy & delivery?:flower:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Garnet said:


> Yes I went a clinic in the city of Prague! Not Brno which I should have gone to Reprofit! I don't recommend the clinic I went to because the success rate is not good and all the issues I had with them! I wanted to give her warning if she was thinking about Prague clinic!

I will PM you! Thanks, any info gratefully received xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, what made you choose Greece? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It is reassuring to hear about people having positive experiences as it is not something I ever imagined myself doing !!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha! 2 have I lived in New Hampshire for a year in North America, there were so many differences like we call it a bath and you say tub, we say rubbish you say garbage, we say lorry you say truck. 

To me a vest looks like this..... You can also get special nursing ones with built in tummy support to suck the baby belly in.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs W yes! And the loo / bathroom/washroom as north american's call it. Oh that vest is a tank top, yes I've seen lots of the nursing sorts on ebay. I'll see how I make out going into winter with our baby. 
Do any of you ladies ever watch Call the Midwife? Are they going to make another season? We just got through Doc Martin and are awaiting the next season, need some good shows now that I get to be at home for a while!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks 2have, will refer to your hospital list when I am preparing mine :) . We have our birthing classes on 12th from 9am to 4pm with 45mins lunch break. Really excited for that. 
Garnet, I will also check Walmart and Target for nursing tanks !! Also read that amazon has Amazon baby registry where they give around 10% off and 90 days return if you register.
Pinkie, not much time left !! 4 weeks will just fly.
Boopin, welcome to the thread !! Keeping my fingers Xed for your DE cycle.
MrsW, keep us posted !!
PC, MrsG how are you ladies ?
Hope I did not miss anyone. Today we have heat advisory here. Temp would be 100+ . So trying to stay cool :)


----------



## Garnet

Yes I wore nursing tanks because they were more comfortable than the bras! I am a comfort freak when it comes to bras! I had enough milk for the whole neighborhood! :haha: I wore those and disposable breast milk pads! :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Yes I wore nursing tanks because they were more comfortable than the bras! I am a comfort freak when it comes to bras! I had enough milk for the whole neighborhood! :haha: I wore those and disposable breast milk pads! :wacko:

I fear without a bra I'd be flip flopping all over the place. I'm normally a 36 DD and have gone up to a 36G. It's SO annoying even laying in bed right now they get stuck under my arms-just want to tape them in their proper place. 

The pharmacists told me to grab the square bed washable pad off the bed when I leave hospital for night time boob leaks. They showed me the kind in Walmart and said the hospital ones are much better as you can just throw them in the wash and they're thicker. They said you'll be leaking from all angles and the square bed pads, disposable or washable will be necessary.:wacko: This wasn't on my list but I found the info from those pharmacist ladies very useful.


----------



## Garnet

That a good ideal 2have! With my 1st , I did not know how to regulate so I had a breast pad and maxi pad under the boobs to catch milk! Once you regulate with breast feeding you won't leak as much!


----------



## LLbean

Those in the U.S.... Just found out that Medela breast pumps are covered by insurance! Apparently you go to their site and put your insurance and you can see what you can get for free... A friend just found out and got the electric top of the line!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks Coolstar!! I'm finally getting a chance to pop back in and say HELLO. 

Congratulations to all the mommies to B!!

Praying for all of us ttc ladies =.)


----------



## Butterfly67

Am praying too for all of you ttc ladies. It's a hard road for some but worth it in the end. The Only advice I have is perseverance and a back up plan and then hope you don't need it!

Yes 2have I'm done. I'm a bit old for for Another and I'd struggle being on my own 5 days a week. Had to make a decision on the frosties recently :nope:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I've been having a big ponder today and I'm after some advice......

At what point did you decide to close the door on your own eggs and use a donor? Does anyone feel they went to donor too soon, or do you wish you had done it sooner in retrospect? 

Did anyone feel in their heart of Hearts that they knew their own eggs would never work? And where you right or wrong??

2 have how did y get pregnant naturally in the end? Had you given up or did you find something else was wrong? 

I guess I'm pretty sure this iui hasn't worked now (12 dpiui, don't feel pregnant, have usual af symptoms) and realistically we only have the money for one more shot at ivf. We can't borrow money as we can't pay it back and although we could ask parents, we don't want to when we can't pay them back. So unless we beg, steal and borrow my next go is my last. If I go with a donor I might be pregnant soon and have a sibling for my dd which is what I desperately want. I can't stand the misery anymore! 

I think I'm just nervous that I will wonder in the future if I should have tried harder with own eggs? Waited longer and saved up for more tries. 

My amh was 3 a year ago. I have one ovary. One natural pregnancy 4 years ago. One natural pregnancy 2 years ago resulting in mmc. 2 years of ttc since. One ivf with 6 poor quality eggs, 2 fertilised, 1 survived to day 2, bfn. Next ivf as you know converted to iui as only 2 follies grew (but I was ill that month.....) 

One part of me thinks maybe the dhea has worked and if I try again the antognist with Merional cycle might work. But then if the dhea has worked I'd be pregnant naturally if egg quality is my only issue (and I think it is, my other pregnancies were both achieve first month ttc).

Sorry I just needed to get all my thoughts out!! So..... Advice? What would you do in my shoes or what did you do? 

Thanks for all the support, I love this thread!!

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Also mrs g, how long did you wait for your donor at Wessex? X


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:
 

> Am praying too for all of you ttc ladies. It's a hard road for some but worth it in the end. The Only advice I have is perseverance and a back up plan and then hope you don't need it!
> 
> Yes 2have I'm done. I'm a bit old for for Another and I'd struggle being on my own 5 days a week. Had to make a decision on the frosties recently :nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Another question.... Those who went abroad, how long did it take to be matched with your donor? X


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

2have I also wondered about thongs!!!!! Jeez can't think of anything worse after childbirth!!! Great list, you're lucky your hospital give you stuff, I get nothing!! I'm gonna need a massive suitcase! 

Hi to the new ladies. I had treatment in South of England so can't help with clinics abroad. Everyone here is so lovely, don't hesitate to ask for anything here. 

Mrs w, how are you feeling? Currently in ferndown waiting for dad's gymnastics to finish! 

How's everyone else doing? There's loads going on here and I'm sorry if I've missed people's news. 

Afm, babe has finally moved head down, 4 working days and 5 weeks to go! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs W 11 said:


> Also mrs g, how long did you wait for your donor at Wessex? X

About 6 months, that was as at jan last year so might've changed. If you ring them they'll be able to tell you what the current time is. I had no issue going to donor eggs when we did. I knew mine were crap and like you didn't want any bigger age gap for a sibling. Ultimately my desire for a sibling far outweighed any worries I had and as I knew I'd carry the baby (and with my good old epigenetics research!) it was the natural, and really only thing to do. Once you're pg you honestly don't give it a second thought. I'm eternally grateful to our donor but I am this baby's mum. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

That makes me feels so much better mrs g, thank you! Where is the gymnastics, at the leisure centre? I live a few minutes from there! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies I've been having a big ponder today and I'm after some advice......
> 
> At what point did you decide to close the door on your own eggs and use a donor? Does anyone feel they went to donor too soon, or do you wish you had done it sooner in retrospect?
> 
> Did anyone feel in their heart of Hearts that they knew their own eggs would never work? And where you right or wrong??

Hi Mrs W:hugs: I'm sorry about your IUI. When I did IVF my eggs never grew, they started at 5 & 7 mm and not one of them grew past 7mm. Either on low doses and no down reg or on their initial cycle of down reg and high dose. We had consulted with our local clinic on DE frozen egg IVF 1 months prior to doing our last IVF (Sept2013) with them. We decided to go to Europe if it didn't work out for the following reasons:
-we had to contact the business manager to get the stats of success to live birth. They only advertise their clinical rates (shady)
-we were told only after we pay the $10,000 of $25,000 that we could then get donor details. 
-the price for 6 eggs was $25,000 and the thaw rates were 50%-60% (terrible compared to how many eggs you get from a fresh cycle)
-the quality of embryos were not good either out of the eggies that do thaw properly
During our IVF Sept 2013 I was researching the DE IVF clinics abroad, by October we had arranged a December 14th transfer date. They gave us our donor details mid November. My DE IVF requirements were a good donor database and high high success rates to live birth with FET's and fresh cycles plus competitive rates.


Mrs W 11 said:


> 2 have how did y get pregnant naturally in the end? Had you given up or did you find something else was wrong?

After we did our fresh DE cycle and I was carrying twins with Reprofit in Brno Czech Rep I mc 1 emby @ 5 weeks and the other mmc at 8weeks. I had a D&C to get the emby tested for genetic anomalies and I sent blood samples off for reproductive immune testing with Dr Beers clinic in California (no trip was needed). The 8 week mmc had Turner's syndrome (sperm related) AND I was diagnosed and needed immune treatments if I was to carry a baby to term. 

We then did another unsuccessful DE IVF in Athens with Serum. 6 months time got rid of the depression in my head, we got on the adoption list and planned another DE IVF with Reprofit, I was also in the mood to lose 20-30 lbs that I'd gained with the last years IVF's. While I was dieting & exercising in Jan 2015 I got pregnant. I've only EVER got naturally pregnant on high protein, low carb, LOTS of exercise diets. My first natural pregnancy in 2012 while dieting I wound up mc'ing at 8 weeks and now with knowing about my immune problems, and just gone through treatments, DH thinks that's what helped this pregnancy continue. I'm not sure, it could have been a rotten eggie the first time? I am also on blood thinners as Dr Beers caught severe clotting of 2 different types that our home clinic completely missed. 



Mrs W 11 said:


> I think I'm just nervous that I will wonder in the future if I should have tried harder with own eggs? Waited longer and saved up for more tries.

This decision has to be up to you :flower: I was so sick to death of watching my home clinic eat all of my funds with their low stats of success and because I never responded well to IVF I just knew I had to try something new. It felt like I was getting financially drained while banging my head on a brick wall. It was the best thing for us to try DE cycles abroad, we had the most amazing vacations, we found out about my immune issues, we had a different perspective and much more professional approach than our home clinic, and there's so much more hope in the air when your money is going towards a new method of success. Our mission is to have kids and lots of them. If I don't conceive naturally again in the next year or two I'm going back to Reprofit. Twins would be SUCH a blessing to finish off our wee family!


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs W 11 said:


> That makes me feels so much better mrs g, thank you! Where is the gymnastics, at the leisure centre? I live a few minutes from there! X

Even if you're not sure, I'd recommend ringing Wessex just got a chat. Shelley is the donor coordinator or Sarah is the donor nurse. 

Gymnastics is on the industrial estate. It's called Gymstars. Really great equipment, they do day classes for preschool I think. Might see you there!! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks so much 2 have, I really appreciate you writing all that. I'm doing some research now! And I might diet and exercise madly while I wait for DE transfer just In case!!! ;) xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks so much 2 have, I really appreciate you writing all that. I'm doing some research now! And I might diet and exercise madly while I wait for DE transfer just In case!!! ;) xx

I wish you all the best and will be eagerly watching for good news from you ttc ladies. It was such a blessing to have Crystal, Garnet, PC, BF, LLB, Minno, Jooba, Sienna, mrs G and all of the other super supportive ladies here to help while I was going through the ringer. We're so lucky to have such a wonderful group!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Couldn't agree more, this group is the best!! X


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell bun said:


> Pinkie, what made you choose Greece? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It is reassuring to hear about people having positive experiences as it is not something I ever imagined myself doing !!!

Hi Bluebell, after my 3rd failed cycle I started researching and kept coming across the same name of an English fertility nurse who co-ordinates cycles for a number of clinics in Greece and Spain. I got in contact and she sent me information on each clinic and my gut kept going back to the same one in Greece. I also found a thread on a different forum of women who have or are currently cycling there and there is nothing but positive comments about them plus a good success rate. 

I never imagined myself going down this route either but now the decision has been made I wish I done it sooner. 

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi MrsW in response to your questions. After my 2nd failed cycle we decided to give it one more go and if that didn't work we were moving onto DE. I put my absolutely everything into our 3rd cycle (you have read my journal so I wont repeat everything) as soon as that one failed I wanted to move on straight away. I am fed up with not living my life waiting for something to happen. If I am honest I always knew we would struggle, I don't know why. And I never truly believed our ICSI cycles would work as much as I tried to stay positive. Moving onto this DE cycle is the first time I really felt any hope and believe this could be our time. Don't get me wrong this move onto DE was not an easy decision, there were many conversations and highly emotional ones from me, I had a lot of 'why me' moments but I think that's part of the process, but as MrsG said the excitement and prospect of having a baby outweighed it. If DE is an option for you then I agree with MrsG and make contact with the clinics to have a conversation, you don't have to make a decision straight away but at least get all the details and questions answered first. 

In terms of how long I waited to be donor matched, mine was so quick. It took a matter of weeks. I signed off the cycle in mid-July and our transfer will be in Oct. In that time we had to go for tests, got donor matched and clinic closed for a few weeks.

Continue talking to your DH and I am sure as a couple you will make the right decisions. 

:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Mrs W, I think the decision for me wasrelatively easy. As I was in my 40s the chances of working with my own eggs were only about 5% as opposed to 56% with DE so it was a no-brainer and that was where I was going to spend my money. I have no regrets and I would never swap my little one with a baby from my own eggs ever. Despite the fact that he has Run me ragged and grizzled all day :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks pinkie. Did you have to redo tests even though you'd recently had icsi or where they out of date? I feel similarly to you, having a baby soon is worth so much me than it being with my egg. If I had tchoose spending another £20k and waiting 2 years for my egg or spending £6k and having a DE baby next year I have to choose that so we can move on with our lives.

Butterfly you have no idea what you said means to ladies like me! I almost cried. To know you'd rather have your gorgeous little one than a baby with your eggs makes total sense, as he is your baby! But it's just wonderful to hear! Thank you! 

My period hasn't come yet even though I tested bfn and am 13 dp iui so clinic want to me retest Monday and if still bfn I stop my sups and af will come. Then my research, planning and decision making starts next cycle! 

Thanks for Ll the responses, it is really helping me and means a lot that you all don't mind taking the time. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Also.... I read on fb yesterday about a very brave lady who was having tests for ALS as she had a twitch and her mum, nan and other family members had sadly died from ALS. 2 days after finding out she was pregnant for the first time at 29, tests confirmed she did have ALS. Drs weren't sure if she would carry to term or be able to bf as she was quickly paralysed from the neck down. But she did carry to term, had a c section and managed to bf whilst other people helped her. Very very brave and inspiring lady and again made me realise life could be so so so much worse. When I feel down I think about people in situations like that, she knows she won't see her daughter grow up, she doesn't have long left. It really puts my situation into perspective. Like you pinkie I always thought I'd struggle and I was surprised to have my dd so easily but I then assumed I'd have no 2 easily so this has been a bit shock. I do have why me moments, but then I think of those much less fortunate and it makes me feel very lucky.

Have a good weekend ladies! I'm working all wkend so ill speak Monday! 

Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Butterfly, such a beautiful thing to say. I am sure he is perfect. 

MrsW, there were some tests that were required that I hadn't done before but in terms of ones I had from my last cycle Inc sperm analysis etc they were happy to use these as long as they were within the last 12 months. Unfortunately my previous clinic didn't like to make things easy and I had loads of paperwork to fill out plus would have to wait 40 days for my results, annoying. I didn't want to wait that long before starting (patience has never been my strong point) so I done everything again, we had all the results in 3 days!

Have a good weekend everyone, I am looking forward to a glass of wine tomorrow. Whoop.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Pinkie don't talk like that:nope:

I'd kill for a glass of wine:grr:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha won't be long 2 have! One of the few bonuses of not being pregnant, a nice cold glass of wine after a stressful Friday!! X

Thanks pinkie, hoping my tests are up to date, I want to get this show on the road!! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes,I can't wait for Thanks Giving. The breast pump will be in full time duty & will be a very jolly day!


----------



## Pinkie3

2have only a few more weeks and you can have a cheeky glass, although after all this time you'll be drunk on half a glass!

Mrsw, maybe start making enquiries with your clinic now about how to go about getting copies of your results incase it can take some time to receive them.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, just wanted to see how everyone is going :)
2have, eeeek so close now!!! You must be so excited!
PC, how are you? Are you feeling movement yet? Twins are just a whole unique experience:)
Minxie, so glad all is well for you and the little ones! :) a huge relief I'm sure

Garnet, hi haven't been on here much or Facebook, there's just not enough hours lol! Hope your well :)
Hi everyone else! Hope cycles are coming together and pregnancies are going well :) 

We're great! Girls turned 5 months on the 2nd, time just flies they are so sweet and cheeky :) complete daddy's girls though I'm great until he wals in and you'd swear their hearts skip a beat lol! Very cute for sure, anyway just wanted to check on everyone


----------



## Coolstar

So ladies we did our Childbirthing class last Saturday. I was the only one with such a small bump :winkwink: others were 7 to 8 months regnant. They also gave us a hospital tour. The hospital is nice, they have individual room and a sofa bed for DH and a common kitchen. Pre labor they keep you in one room, during labor they will shift to the labor room. Once you have the baby you are required to hold the baby for 2 hours in the labor room and try to breastfeed if you are willing. Then they will shift you to another room. If you have C section they will keep you for 4 nights and if normal 2 nights. I guess you have to let go of your modesty :flasher: during labor because they make you remove your bra also (I don't get it why ). They also showed us a birth video. It was so overwhelming for me, all throughout my TTC my focus was to get a BFP, never though about the pain one goes through during labor.


----------



## Garnet

Hii Crystal,
Was just thinking about you and you pop up! Ha ha we need to coordinate this better! Yes twins probably keep you on your toes! Enjoy them even if they are Daddy's girls! :winkwink:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Crystal, it sounds like everyone is having fun with your two sprites. I think it's bound to happen with dads, being the oroviders, the deep voices, their being away more, and being able to make lo's laugh so easily, I don't doubt they skip a heartbeat for their daddy!

Coolstar I was very emotional through our video, I still can't believe what we've gone through to get here. I have this intense fear about delivery that's has me feeling huge anxiety for the past few months. I don't want to rip as I've heard horror stories about ladies on B&B ripping straight through to their behind (shivers & cringe). I got the Epi-no about a month ago. It's like physical therapy for birth. It trains your body to isolate and strengthen certain muscles to push baby out. It's given me much more confidence and I have a feeling this will go smoothly now. I'm sure the contractions will be painful but I'm sure water will help with that. The class has been great, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's babies & getting breast feeding tips!


----------



## LLbean

Coolstar said:


> I guess you have to let go of your modesty :flasher: during labor because they make you remove your bra also (I don't get it why ).

I believe it is in case something goes wrong and also so you can breast feed and have skin to skin right away


----------



## Garnet

Ladies about to give birth! Yes your modesty goes out the window ! Yes no bras just in casey you have an emergency (C -section) They prepare in advance! Their main focus is the delivery of a healthy baby! My oldest daughter they had me prep in 5 min including shaving downstairs in less than 5 min! I had a natural birth on the C section table!


----------



## 2have4kids

I don't mind showing the boobies, and my DH, sister & mom will be in the room. It's my fanny, back end, and the whole crowning/pushing process that I'm a bit conservative about. But I'm sure I won't care when I'm in the moment (especially if there's some gas & air).
I've told the OB that I want delayed clamping, there are benefits to not having the cord cut so soon, I'm happy to hold baby on me for a while before they go into full medical mode on us both.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have - ha ha 'my fanny' I haven't heard it called that for a long time (I am so immature lol). 

Coolstar, pleased to hear the birthing session went well. So nice you get a bed for your DH too. UK ladies, do we get this over here?

I can't even think about birthing yet, the whole thought of it absolutely terrifies me. Same as you Coolstar, I am concentrating on getting a BFP and then I will worry about it. I had some hypnotherapy at the beginning of the year and if/when I get pregnant I think I will go back to prepare me for birth. 

With regards to tearing, I don't know how true this is but a few friends told me that once the head comes out to pant and not pant like you've run a few blocks but pant as hard as you possibly can and like you're life depends on it, apparently they swear by this and had no tearing.

Crystal, I think its so cute that your babies are daddy girls. They clearly adore each other, so lovely. 

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> With regards to tearing, I don't know how true this is but a few friends told me that once the head comes out to pant and not pant like you've run a few blocks but pant as hard as you possibly can and like you're life depends on it, apparently they swear by this and had no tearing.
> 
> :flower:

And they say to only push when the mw/OB says to push. Pushing too hard at the wrong time is one of the many reasons women tear. At my last OB appointment she said she holds the muscular part below (um she put it so nicely but I think that was code for she holds my as$ basically along with the perineum) while pushing if everyone is in the right position (and lying down is not the right position, squatting or being on all fours with gravity helping is much easier as it tucks away the tail bone). 

BTW, I think hypnotherapy is a great tool for birthing!

Still such mixed emotions, want to get it done, want to escape from the horrors of work (omg my boss is such a wank), want my year off - I've been waiting for so long for a break, want to know if it's a boy or girl, want a family and all the smiles, tears, and laughs that come with children, but the birthing part...can't we skip that? 

I always wanted a boy but now I hope it's a girl because I like the name we picked for a girl much better than the boy name:haha: isn't that silly?
MacKinley Bronwynn Kirk or Lachlan Marcellus Kirk


----------



## Garnet

Love those names 2have! Strange thing happening to me the last couple days! Newborn boy keeps visiting me! Maybe a baby boy will be born soon! :winkwink: :shrug: I think though it is my friend who is going to go to IVF but has to lose tons of weight! They told her she has for the IVF to be more successful!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet said:


> Love those names 2have! Strange thing happening to me the last couple days! Newborn boy keeps visiting me! Maybe a baby boy will be born soon! :winkwink: :shrug: I think though it is my friend who is going to go to IVF but has to lose tons of weight! They told her she has for the IVF to be more successful!

Oh thanks Garnet, we both have a feeling it's a boy - so you're most likely bang on:dance: 

It's SO true, IVF has so many issues when your overweight. That site I've recommended showing the stats of all the issues really points out how being outside of the healthy weight zone gives you massive exponential chances of m/c and not implanting (basically brings on infertility). I knew this going in and took drastic measures to get my weight down. In countries that cover IVF treatments, they set restrictions on age & BMI so they're not wasting their resources on women who statistically won't succeed. It's a hard lesson but weight gives so many other issues for your poor body to deal with (hormones don't work properly, thyroid tanks, diabetes / insulin resistance, PCOS more common, infertility a biggie) there are more pitfalls to being inactive & overweight than most people know. And it's ironic how many women get pregnant naturally when they're losing weight or like my friend, training for an ironman (twice!)


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, 3+ yrs of ttc the only BFP I got was during my last FET. Its good that you are focusing on IVF part which is the most difficult :flower: . How is your inj/meds going on ?

2Have, It is so emotional specially for us ladies who have to work so hard just to get a positive HPT . Sitting in that room I was thinking if I can go through 3+yrs of ttc/IVF/inj/meds/ Heartache I think I can go through labor also (the thought did help me :thumbup: ). And the nurse kept saying we are born to do this, you all can !!

Llbean, yes now I get it. They want to be ready for any emergency and to hold your baby as soon as he/she is born. Also they told us holding the baby close to your heart is important so that he can feel your heartbeat (a sound he was hearing for so long ).

Garnet, I was thinking about the shaving :blush: part. Was wondering how would I shave myself with such a big bump LOL :haha: .


----------



## Garnet

:haha:Ha ha that is a dilemma Coolstar! Maybe hubby will have to help! 


2have, Yes you will be to busy to be worried about things! You will be great!:thumbup: 


I mean birth can be painful but once you have that little one in your arms, it doesn't matter anymore!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Pinkie I'm with you in the fanny comment hehe!! Although once I was in labour I just didn't care to be honest, the midwife saw me naked in the bath and all sorts. It was the least of my worries. But as garnet said, once that baby is in your arms nothing else matters and every moment of pain was worth it a million times over.

Pinkie, different hospitals in the uk vary. Where I gave birth husbands could stay on a chair that pulled out into a bed. It wasn't hugely comfortable but it was amazing that he was allowed to stay the night and not forced to go home, it was much nicer to be together as a family with our new baby. We where on a ward though, not in a private room. There where private rooms which you could pay extra for, if they where available at the time. 

I think it's completely right to not stress too much about birth, particularly until you get closer. You hear so many stories, good and bad, but there is just no way of knowing how your birth will go so the best thing is to relax, prepare as best you can (I'm planning on doing hypno birthing next time if I choose a vbac) and go with the flow. 

So af arrived, the iui didn't work. Obviously no surprises there. Now I'm back in that shitty limbo of researching clinics, success rates, waiting times, trying to decide where to go, what to do and feeling stressed as I want to do it all yesterday!! Ugh.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, once you choose, it goes fast from there on. 
Thanks for the encouragement Garnet <3

How is everyone doing? I had the sister over for dinner yesterday and she'll be at the delivery with dh & mom. Just filling her in on a few things to expect. I gave her the link to my fav thread on b&b about hilarious birthing stories:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html
(incase you've not yet seen it)


----------



## Pinkie3

OMG, you have to shave all your lady garden when giving birth too??? 2have, I agree with you... can't wait to be pregnant, have that growing belly, beautiful children and a happy family but would happily skip the birthing part! I will take a look at the funny stories. 

Coolstar, so far so good thanks. Just waiting for both mine and the donors AF to arrive (hopefully this weekend) and then I start taking Progynova tablets. This is the most stress free cycle I've had so far, it doesn't feel like I am doing anything!

MrsW, sorry to hear the IUI wasn't a success. Good luck with making a decision on what to do from here, its not easy but such a relief when you do. And of course we're here to help you and answer any questions. 

Not much to report from me, as I said above just waiting for the AF to show up for the party to really get started. Not been feeling too great the last couple of days, very tired and suffering with headaches, I am wondering if they are side effects from the prostap injection I took on Saturday. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Ha ha Pinkie, no you won't have to shave down there but if you have a an emergency C section they will do it for you! Some ladies groom their lady bits before the forced exposure!


----------



## Pinkie3

Garnet, phew. I am all for keeping it tidy but wouldn't want to shave it off! The re-growth would not be nice lol.

2have, those birthing stories are hilarious. No doubt you'll be able to add to it soon.

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, I'm signed up for a wax next week. I'be been a swimmer my whole life and found shaving gives massive ingrown hairs & infections so waxing has always been my thing. This whole summer I was doing it myself but I def can't see anything right now so going in for the first time for a professional do!


----------



## LLbean

God bless lasers... All I'm going to say lol... Of course this is before pregnancy not during


----------



## Bluebell bun

Can I ask those ladies who went to Reprofit how it works out logistically? Did you make only one trip and how long did you have to stay for ? Do they give you dates in advance or can you only finalise travel plans at the last minute? Just trying to figure out the logistics of doing this and how I would arrange it with work. Thanks, any info most welcome.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi bluebell, we stayed in MH Apartments holidaying in in Prague when we flew in (for 10 days). 4 days in we made our same-day travel into to Brno for initial appt scan & sperm collection. Then 5 days later I stayed at The Grand for 2 days for the transfer. Then 1 night back in Prague at the airport and then home. They pretty much peg down the dates so you can arrange all of your accomms. The Grand Hotel in Brno has a good breakfast and is situated close to the tram that we took to the appointment. It's also across the street from where the bus drops you off from Prague. The Orange Student bus line goes every hour to and from Prague-Brno and is cheap. Bruno's really small so you can walk the main part of the city from the hotel, it's situated very central to everything. I think we get discounts there if they know you're with Reprofit. We used Trivago though to get breakfast included. 
MH Apartments in Prague were huge, new, included your own washer/dryer/kitchen and bedroom for very very inexpensive. Nice location and we spent nothing on food & transit as it was right next to a grocer, metro & tram hub.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey everyone, so sorry I haven't posted recently, I have been stalking but just never seem to find the right moment to reply / post, now I can't remember all the things I was going to say, doh! 
Loving the birthing tales, 2have, MrsG it's so soon!!! I had the house to myself last night and watched 2 episodes of one born every minute, there were 2 twin births (both csection) and it really got me thinking about the whole thing and how tiny twins can be. I can't decide if I'm grateful or a bit sad that I have to have a section, part of me would like to experience the whole birthing thing and feels like I'm 'cheating'! Does that make sense? All is going well with me, can't believe I'm 19 weeks, can't feel any movement yet but I'm sure it will come in the next week or two. Our big news is we found out we're having girls! We're thrilled as we both secretly wanted girls but didn't want to say in case they weren't, if course we'd have been delighted with boys too. Given there are two in there I'm not that big, but both babies are either average or just below average size so I guess my height is helping disguise it. It's so reassuring having scans every two weeks! Anyway, I hope everyone else is doing fine and those start tong out on this journey are finding their way, it's tough, but worth it! xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Bluebell bun said:


> Can I ask those ladies who went to Reprofit how it works out logistically? Did you make only one trip and how long did you have to stay for ? Do they give you dates in advance or can you only finalise travel plans at the last minute? Just trying to figure out the logistics of doing this and how I would arrange it with work. Thanks, any info most welcome.

Hi Bluebell, my experience pretty much reflected what 2have said. We're based in UK and could fly direct to Brno from London Stansted, which was great. Then get the bus from outside the airport which drops you right opposite the grand hotel where we also stayed, it's really not worth paying for a taxi for this journey. Grand hotel is really central, pretty old fashioned but comfortable and as 2 have said a good buffet breakfast. I emailed them and quoted MyIVF and got a special rate including breakfast which was very competitive. Brno is lovely in summer and magical in winter (I went in Feb and May and it was like two different cities!). I went by myself in May so went to the cinema one evening as they show English films with Czech subtitles. 
I can't praise Reprofit enough, after all they've given me my miracle twins. Our first trip we flew out Sunday night, first appointment was Mobday for sperm collection and general chat and scan to check my lining and donors eggs collected same day. We then called on Wed for an update on what had fertilised, progress etc and booked transfer for Sat morning and flew back Sat night. Unfortunately this cycle didn't work but we had frosties so they tweaked my protocol and I flew back in April for an endometrial scratch (crazy but was cheaper to fly and stay in hotel pay them than to have it done here!), then at the end of May flew back for frozen embryo transfer which they did under a mild anaesthetic (like what you have with egg retrieval for IVF), this was because I've always had difficult transfers and I wonder if this is what made the difference. Anyway this time it flew our Friday afternoon, transfer Sat morning then chilled out in the hotel the rest of Sat and Sun am then flew back early evening Sunday. The rest is history and we've been blessed with a twin pregnancy. Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions. The staff at Reprofit are professional, helpful, informed and can time things in advance so you can arrange your trip. All of this for less than half UK prices, why didn't i do this sooner?! Best of luck. xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thank you so much Pussycat and 2 have. I have filled in the questionnaire and it looks as though it might be Feb we can do our treatment. 
I am glad to hear you both had positive experiences at the clinic, it makes it all seem less daunting. Thanks for the hotel recommendations also, again that really helps x


----------



## Butterfly67

PC that is lovely news that it's :twingirls: so happy for you xx


----------



## Pinkie3

PC congratulations on your little girls, so cute, two little princesses. Bless.

Bluebell, congratulations on moving forward with reprofit. Feb will be here before you know it

X


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, I'm the same as pussycat, been stalking but not had time to post as I can't keep up with convo. 

Welcome new ladies & best of luck with your cycles & choices. Going abroad & using donors was the best decision we ever made. 

Pussycat - twins girls very exciting. Your lucky to get fortnightly scans if they decide we're not identical it'll be back to monthly. It's too long to wait. 
I want a c-section as I dont want to take any chances. I know some ladies have gone vaginally if the babies are in the right place. 
I don't feel that big either, but I have a long torso & am slim anyway. I'm sure we'll catch up in the long run. 

Afm: 18wk scan on Tuesday. Praying all is ok. I've told work & as expected mass panic. My head of called an emergency meeting to cope with it. Everyone is calming down now, if they love me that much they should pay me more. I did not enjoy the attention at all & wished I'd hidden it longer but I don't like secrets. 
Hoping we'll find out gender on Tuesday. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, love to you all


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi Minxy, can they not tell yet whether they are identical or not? When you had the 12 week was there one placenta or two? Good luck with the 18 week scan, it's so exciting to find out what they are! Next stage is to feel them move. 
As for the csection I could have gone for a v birth but I asked the consultant what he would recommend and he said csection, why introduce even an element of risk when it's been so hard to get here, of course he is right. Apparently when ladies go for a vaginal birth often they can only deliver one this way and twin 2 is an emergency csection. We have to trust the dr expertise and go with what they say so section it is!! x


----------



## Garnet

PC: Great news on your girls! You and Crystal lucky girls!

Minxy: Good luck on your scan! Exciting what to find out what your babies are!

Blue bell: Good luck on your baby venture!

Hi 2have, BF and all the other ladies ! :hi:


----------



## Pinkie3

Minxy good luck with the scan on Tues, I hope you get to find out the genders. All very exciting. 

Having a csection when carrying twins is probably a sensible idea, I remember my friend planning her sections because they weren't sure if she could birth naturally and the doctor said its much better to have a planned csection than an emergency one. 

Q: When you ladies done your down reg injection when did your period start? I done my prostap last Sat and took my last BCP on Tues according to my treatment plan I should have started my AF yesterday but there is still no sign of it, although finally I am starting to get a few twinges today. I am a little worried its not going to start for another few days and I will go out of sync with the donor.

Hope everyone had lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi pinkie, don't worry if it's a few days late, they can adjust your estrogen to build your lining more quickly if need be. Fx for AF!

Minxy good luck with your scan, we need some boys on this thread now! 

PC you're following Crystals footsteps perfectly :haha: congrats on your girls

Hi Garnet, how are you doing? 

How's everyone else doing? Pregnant ladies, ttc-ers, moms, everyone holding up?

Well, DH got me a Spectra S2 hospital grade breast pump off ebay new today and I got a tens machine to help with labour pains on Friday. I think we're set, just need my mat leave & baby now!


----------



## crystal443

Oh Pussycat!!! Congrats on team pink!! That is awesome, awww I can't tell you how fun two girls are:) they have been amazing and the pink.. We have every shade of pink imaginable lol! You have so much fun coming your way I'm so excited for you :) 

2have, I just popped on quickly to see how your holding up :) I have a feeling your going to breeze through labour, I just have that feeling :)

Garnet and LL, I changed my password on FB and I forgot it, so I tried to login in to the hotmail account attached to the account and the hotmail isn't isn't active because I haven't used it. Uugh so I'll have a better look when the girls go down anyway hi :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 
Hope you're all ok. Sorry not been around much, finished work fri and all been a bit crazy. 

PC,my advice re c section would e insist on skin to skin time. Mine was elective as dd was footling breech but seemed very rushed, dd and dh were taken out and I really regretted not insisting on keeping her with me. If I have to have another this time, which id prefer not, I'll be much more vocal!! 

Minxie, good luck with your scan, do you have a preference what you have? 

Mrsw, sorry to hear about your iui, hope you're ok and getting some plans in place. 

2have, you still working? When do you finish? 

Afm, got scan tomorrow to see if he's moved again. If still breech they'll push me for section. Really want to try vbac so will be gutted if he's breech. 
Xx


----------



## Garnet

Wow Mrs G, you are gonna be 1st to give birth! Exciting! Personally I like C-section better than natural birth! For me natural birth was harder but easier recovery! C-section is easier birth harder recovery! It all go well! Good luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G I hope all goes well and you get the vbac that you want. I asked my OB about delayed clamping and she's fully on board with skin to skin & delayed clamping. Do let us know what happens, can't wait to hear about some new babies on this thread!

I don't end work till Oct 1st (last day), my edd is Oct 5th. They're throwing me a surprise shower this week, the organizer saw me packing up my desk last week and freaked out and spilled the beans. I reassured her that I'd prob be in right up till Oct 1st knowing my luck and not to worry. So 2 more long weeks...

Crystal that's hilarious about your fb, I guess you've had LOTS of other, more important things on your mind:haha: I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Mrs G

2have, yeah I worked til 5 days before elective section last time. This time, when I heard they had my replacement i thought sod it and finished Friday! 

Sorry was unclear, if babe is breech tomorrow they'll push me to book in a section for 39w. Reckon 2have will still beat me to it! Just wish I knew if it will be labour or section, lots of things I'll need for labour will be no use for section and vice versa! 

Xx


----------



## Coolstar

PC, congrats on team pink !! 
Minxy , fxed for your scan.
2have, MrsG wow not much time left. I am really excited for both of you, keep us posted.


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG, yey for finishing work, I hope you get some down time before little one arrives. How did your scan go today? Has he moved?

When is your baby shower 2have? Sounds like you have some nice colleagues. 

How is everyone else getting on? Any other exciting news to report?

AFM, my AF finally showed up yesterday so did the donors, whoop! I started my progynova to thicken my lining and donor started her stims so we're on track. Donor will have her first scan on Friday hopefully that will give me more of an idea of when EC will be. 

:flower:


----------



## Mrs G

Pinkie that's great news. Waiting for af is horrible. Keep us posted on et date. Xx

So baby boy is still head down but had to basically fight consultant for vbac. Induction is booked for 39w6, but she'll only give me half dose and minimal time to respond before she insists on section. Am really cross and cried in the hospital! So am determined to beat them to it and go into labour naturally before induction date. 
Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG I am sorry you got upset at the hospital today. You show them and go give birth to your little boy. 

Get lots of sex, a massage, hot curries and anything else that might help. :wacko:

Good Luck x


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, I hope you have natural labor before your induction date. It's good that your baby is head down. Why doesn't your doc want vbac ?
Pinkie, yayyyy for AF showing !! FXed for a good lining. Keep us posted.


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G and if you don't concent? What if you simply told him that, calm & cool. What exactly could he do? I think it's your choice and if baby is head down then let your body do what it's meant to do!
I'm fighting induction on the 5th, I told my OB I really don't want one and she said I don't need to have one just to be aware that the risk of stillborn goes up. I think I'll ask her when she's working that week and state that I'll do the induction when she's on (it's typically Thursday, Sat, Sun) which would be a few days after week 40, Oct 5 due date. I don't want to risk baby but I'd rather let things happen naturally. We've been BD'ing lots and everything else she mentioned. I'll also opt for a sweep on the 29th if things aren't going anywhere.

Mrs G good luck and I'm sorry you've had to deal with an obstinate OB!


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks everyone. 
I've seen 3 different consultants, 2 really nice, constructive, supportive but the one yesterday was the one I didn't want to see again who is just really negative (sweeps won't work, bcos I've never laboured b4 it's unlikely I'll go into labour b4 40w...). As much as she says she's supportive of vbac, what she actually wants me to say is I'll have an elective section at 39w. 
She keeps on about not going over 40w but won't push induction cos of risk of section scar rupture. 
She works in my local hospital whereas I've got to go to the specialist unit across town so am hoping if I have to be induced the Dr on the day is more sensible!! 
2havs, why are they pushing you for induction? 
Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - glad it's all coming together. Good luck. 

Mrs G - why are they so keen on a section? Hope you get your wish. 

2have - c'on baby make an appearance. Hope you beat the clock too. 

Afm: 18wk scan yesterday. All went well & babies on track. 
Got an idea of gender, the babies were laying on top of each other. Me & DH had agreed to keep it a secret. I'm finding it very hard!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mrs G - how frustrating. I had an EMCS with my DD and was told I will not be allowed to be induced in future so next time I will be given until 40w to go into spontaneous labour otherwise its a c section on or before due date. But that was at another hospital, so who knows.

Minxy - glad scan went well. I could never keep gender to myself, one reason I wouldn't find out haha! I know I would slip up and say she or he but I guess with twins you say say 'they' anyway! 

2have - good luck! I have a feeling you'll be first for some reason x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi minxy
Once you've had one section you can have another, no questions. Bcos I'm over 40 they don't want me to go over 40w but bcos of my scar and the chances of rupture they don't want to push induction. So options are a bit limited if I don't go into natural labour. It would be more predictable if I agreed to a section but it's not what I want. Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G said:


> 2havs, why are they pushing you for induction?
> Xx

Bc, after age 40, and after 40 weeks the chance of still born goes up over 20%. The placenta doesn't age very well. 

They threw me a surprise shower at work yesterday. My sister works for the same company so they invited her to pop down too. We told some fun childhood stories, lots of people can relate with her to being the second child. They were asking me if I'd get a baby journal for this one and sis piped up and said that if I do it for kid #1 then I have to do it for kid #2. I guess Mom made me one but my sisters was completely empty! Whoops:dohh:It was great though, got toys, onsies, soothers, stuffies and lots of cash! Cake which is always great.


----------



## Garnet

Cool 2have! You worked hard for this little one literally! It gonna be a race between you and Mrs G.

Okay weird but I am getting shades of pink too! Means girl??? 

I think Cool star is next! Then Minxy and Pussycat? It is a hopping on this thread!

Hope everyone get their delivery of choice but we just want healthy baby for you all!


----------



## Mrs W 11

It is really exciting!! Love a baby arrival!

We need some more bfps too..... who is waiting for a bfp and if you are having treatment, when? I know pinkie is having hers soon so hopefully she is the next bfp xx


----------



## 2have4kids

I hope I'm not missing anyone but I think our ttc-ers are minno, ttc74, pinkie, mrs w, llbean, not sure if skp will try again or go with surrogate/adoption? I'll also be back ttc-ing in 4-6 mnths too.


----------



## Pinkie3

I second Garnet, I hope you all get the births of your choice and most importantly a safe delivery and healthy babies. Oh I cant wait for the arrivals, can we have pictures? 

Minky, great news on the 18 week scan. I am glad the worry is over for you and you can start enjoying your pregnancy. Will you find out officially what the genders are?

2have, sounds like your little one got spoilt at the baby shower.

This is a lucky thread so I am hoping for every baby born a BFP will follow shortly after, and with me being one of them. 

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> I second Garnet, I hope you all get the births of your choice and most importantly a safe delivery and healthy babies. Oh I cant wait for the arrivals, can we have pictures?
> This is a lucky thread so I am hoping for every baby born a BFP will follow shortly after, and with me being one of them.
> 
> :flower:

Thx ladies fx for your wishes for smooth deliveries. Will def post when I go into labour & some squishy follow up baby photos too. 

This IS a lucky thread, keep trying, follow your gut instincts, if your doc is unresponsive go to another and never give up even if it means surrogacy or adoption (if you both are ok with that). My ex-boyfriends mom used to always chime about how children are the flowers & energy of life and I totally believe this too!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## Mrs W 11

2have, completely agree. I would want children in my life no matter what. The ideal is obviously naturally but I would accept any help available, use donors, surrogates or adopt if that's what I need to do to have a family. I've always believed that and having my daughter has confirmed it. She brings sunshine, light and laughter to our lives every day (even when she drives us crazy haha!!) Keep going ladies - we will all get there.

Bean - gosh, thank goodness you had the extra testing done. I hope this makes a difference for you!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. I've been out for a while because my natural pregnancy was ectopic. They gave me a shot of methotrexate to terminate. Now, they are recommending IVF which I can't afford. They are willing to do a couple more rounds of IUI, though. I'll start that in November when I can afford to do it. For now, I'm going to spend 2 months juicing on heavy fertility meds (all 3 fertileaid products, Vit E and a B complex vitamin) and trying naturally. I'm pretty panicked, though, that all roads lead to IVF. I'm almost 41, I have a low ovarian reserve, and when they did the HSG, there was one tube that couldn't be traced (probably because of a terrible infection I had with appendicitis). They figure that's why I had an ectopic. I'm trying to remain hopeful because at least I did get pregnant naturally once. I just don't know that I'm going to have a sustainable natural pregnancy without IVF. I guess we'll see how the next few months go.


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you got the extra testing done LL and hope that really changes things for you if they give you some meds for it. 

All very exciting on this thread with the impending arrivals but yes ladies just go with the safest option for a healthy delivery if you can :flower: I actually pushed for induction at 40 weeks because I had read that the placenta deteriorated at that point if you were over 40. 

Good luck pinkie, Great that your cycles have aligned with each other :thumbup:

I agree with 2H just explore every possible option to get your LO x


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone :) Seems like a while,

As of right now, I am taking a break, but still ttc naturally, you never know! I believe when its time we will pursue IVF again, then if that fails, may look into surrogacy or adoption.

I hope all is well for everyone, and thanks so much for all of your support.


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean glad to hear you got a diagnosis on your thyroid, it can make a huge impact on how your fertility hormones function. Thyroid can really throw everything off!

ttc I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. I hope that another few iui's will do the trick. Also consider how diet effects fertility, I always only ever got pregnant naturally on very low carb high protein with lots of exercise (twice) and for someone with such low reserves they gave me less than 5% it was amazing I could conceive at all. Saying that, if your tubes are blocked no supplements or diet will help you so I really hope that that's not the case!


----------



## Coolstar

2have4kids said:


> I hope I'm not missing anyone but I think our ttc-ers are minno, ttc74, pinkie, mrs w, llbean, not sure if skp will try again or go with surrogate/adoption? I'll also be back ttc-ing in 4-6 mnths too.

Minno, did another round of IVF and it was a BFN , I think she is moving ahead with her life.


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not missing anyone but I think our ttc-ers are minno, ttc74, pinkie, mrs w, llbean, not sure if skp will try again or go with surrogate/adoption? I'll also be back ttc-ing in 4-6 mnths too.
> 
> Minno, did another round of IVF and it was a BFN , I think she is moving ahead with her life.Click to expand...

Oh, I'm so sad to hear about the bfn:cry:, she's such a sweet lady - would have been a fantastic momma!


----------



## TTC74

2have4kids said:


> Saying that, if your tubes are blocked no supplements or diet will help you so I really hope that that's not the case!

The HSG showed that left tube is good to go. The RE was unsure about the right one.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, really must try to catch up more often, things nice so fast! 
Pinkie, great news, got everything crossed fror you! 
Minxy, so pleased your scan went well and you now have an idea of what they are. There's no way I could keep it a secret so well done you! 
2Have, wow 5th Oct is so soon! Hope all that BDing does the trick! 
Mrs G, it's tough seeing lots of different consultants all with their own ideas. Really hope you get your wish for a Vbac. 
Llbean, although the news isn't great, now you know you can do something about it. Hopefully you can get this sorted. 
TTC, hope you're doing ok? Sounds like you're doing all you can to help mother nature along so good luck with it. 
Coolstar, how you doing. 
Can only echo what the others have said about you ladies TTC, stick with it and explore all options. I still can't believe that I am finally pregnant after so many disappointments, it can and will happen for you! 
AFM, 20 weeks now and suddenly got a very obvious bump! Still haven't felt them move which worries me but I have my 20 week scan on Wed so hopefully that will ease my mind. I'm sure I'm worrying unnecessarily. 
Bring on the babies!! 
xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Pussycat - quick reply - I'm so annoyed with all the people who keep asking me if I've felt the twins move, it makes me really paranoid. One of my other IVF friends didn't feel her 2 move until almost 22 weeks & she's quite tiny. Xxx

My latest paranoia is not putting on enough weight, my tummy is growing & on Tuesday the babies were fine. I'm putting it down to not eating any crap - chocolate, cake, dessert etc as I've gone off the lot whereas in all the fails I'd started to over indulge & put on after 10 yrs staying the same weight. Plus my boobs haven't changed so no weight there! 

I would also say to anyone thinking about donor, using a donor(s), is the best decision we've made. We'd never have got this far any other way. It's a big decision but once made a massive weight is lifted.


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks Minxy, I know you're right. On the food front, I'm the opposite, I've been so healthy for the past 3-4 years but now I'm stuffing junk away! I'm trying to be healthy but just crave junk. I am also managing to eat lots of fruit and veg, basically I'm eating loads! As for the boobs, I was big before now they're out of control! It just shows every pregnancy is different and we shouldn't get too hung up on what our bodies are or are not doing. 
Totally agree on the donor eggs, I just said to my other half this morning that I forget they're not from my eggs, when it comes down to it, I have 2 miracle babies growing inside me and the cells they came from seem irrelevant now. x


----------



## Garnet

​So sweet Ladies! Yes every pregnancy has different symtoms! My first I did not show until the end and boom huge bump! You ladies don't worry about other people and just enjoy your pregnancy and babies! Tell them you love them cause you know they listen ! :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

I could not feel my baby move till 22/23 weeks. And from last 3 to 4 days I can feel my baby move quite often and the kicks are growing strong. As for my bump I was not showing much but suddenly from 24 weeks my bump was so prominent as if it expanded overnight. Till now I have gained around 9lbs although till 4 months or so I was hardly gaining weight. Only thing I crave for is soda, I know its not healthy and I used to hardly drink any soda during my IVF but now I cant seem to help my self.
I totally agree on DE. I think we made a right decision to move ahead with DE when my doc gave me just 5% success rate with my own eggs. I still rem the day when I was told my eggs were crappy, I cried so much. I am thankful to DE IVF. Without sci and technology of DE IVF I think I could never have been pregnant.


----------



## Pinkie3

Its lovely to read how blessed everyone feels getting pregnant with DE. It's a wonderful thing. I am grateful that this is an options for us, its like a second life line. 

I have never been pregnant before so can't really comment on size and movement thing but I have been around ALOT of pregnancies and everyone is completely different. It would be a boring world if we were all the same. Also with twins, I am assuming it would be later in the pregnancy you would feel movement, as it must be like sharing a bed, not much room to move about? 

A little update from me... the donors first scan went well. EC could be as early as Friday or the Monday at the latest. She is having another scan this Mon so hopefully we'll know more then and I can book my travel. Also got my lining scan booked for weds, hope its thickening up nicely.

:flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, that's great news, so excited for you! Keep us posted. x


----------



## 2have4kids

:bunny::happydance::dance: Yeay pinkie!


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, Fxed for the EC and thick petals for your lining hun !! Keep us posted.


----------



## Garnet

Good news Pinkie!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am so happy to read the lovely words from all of the pregnant ladies about how glad you are that you made the decision to move on with DE. It provides so much support for people who are either wondering if its something they might need to do one day, starting out on the DE path or actually cycling of course. Its really lovely to know how amazing it much be to finally be pregnant and feel your baby or babies kicking or see them on scans after the infertility rollercoaster. I hope you are all about to enjoy your pregnancies, its such a magical time.

I agree with Pinkie about all pregnancies being different. I started feeling my DD move at around 17-18 weeks but my sister didn't feel anything until well past 20 weeks because of where her placenta was. Once you do feel it, its the best feeling in the world! I remember sitting in meetings at work wondering how I was meant to care or take any of it seriously when I could feel my baby prodding and kicking me in the tummy!! 

Pinkie - when do you fly? Cant wait to follow your cycle, I hope your donor is busy growing lots of eggs for you and your lining is making a big comfy nest inside!!


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Pinkie! So exciting!


----------



## LLbean

and sorry I'm late on this but congrats on the princesses PC!


----------



## Garnet

Geesh I was thinking in the next couple of weeks if 2have and Mrs G. quit posting for a day, we will all be wondering if something is happening!


----------



## Mrs G

Garnet said:


> Geesh I was thinking in the next couple of weeks if 2have and Mrs G. quit posting for a day, we will all be wondering if something is happening!

No news here yet but am trying everything to get him out before induction! Promise I'll keep you posted. 

Hope everyone had a great wknd. 

Pinkie that's great news, keeping everything crossed. 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G when's yours booked for? I go in Monday morning at 10am if it doesn't come this week. Trying everything too. Have absolutely no sign of anything happening yet!


----------



## Mrs G

2have4kids said:


> Mrs G when's yours booked for? I go in Monday morning at 10am if it doesn't come this week. Trying everything too. Have absolutely no sign of anything happening yet!

Thurs 15th. Sat I had loads of bh, I'd been for a long walk. Am going to try epo "up there" and clary sage the next couple of days. Got mw tomorrow so will ask her to check and see if I'm at all dilated. I can't imagine how torturous it would be to go way overdue! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mrs G, I tried epo with my DD as at my 40 week sweep my cervix was so tightly closed they couldn't even do a sweep! Anyway it did soften and open my cervix so they were able to do the sweep next time so its worth a go! Good luck x


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> Mrs G when's yours booked for? I go in Monday morning at 10am if it doesn't come this week. Trying everything too. Have absolutely no sign of anything happening yet!

Monday ? Wow that is close!:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Exciting times for this thread!!! Come on babies!


----------



## Coolstar

So true Garnet, if MrsG and 2have stop posting we will be thinking :winkwink: . Ladies keep us posted !! And I pray u ladies don't have to go for induction. And I know after you ladies have your baby you will be off from BnB for sometime, so we will be missing you :flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Such exciting times! One question, what's epo? x


----------



## 2have4kids

epo = evening primerose oil. Meant to help start contractions & soften things.

I have a sweep booked tomorrow morning, OB is also going to see if things are progressing. Will be interesting, I don't think anything has happened yet.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have/MrsG - so close now, you must be so excited. :happydance:
2have good luck with the sweep tomorrow, it doesn't sound too nice so hope it goes ok. Things could happen any day now for you both so wishing all the best of luck for a safe and healthy delivery :hugs:

Q: How long did your donors stim for before their egg collection? Also during their scans did you find out their follicle count and sizes? 

My donor had her day 8 scan today, follicles are growing but its unlikely EC will be on Fri. She is having another scan Weds. I've not been told her follicle count so I have asked my co-ordinator to find out. 

:flower:


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck Pinkie xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie we weren't told follie count or size, only the retrieved count and how many continued to grow after that. We had 10 with 8 that survived, 4 that grew well and 2 that were perfect on day 5 and transferred, none to freeze on day. Saying that Garnet had 10 full big juicy perfect grade A embies so it's a little like a lotto! The younger the donor typically the more & better grade the eggies. She also stimmed for probably 1.5 weeks because we approved her in the last week of Nov and had the transfer/DH's appointment on Dec 7th.


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck pinkie! I didn't get any of that info, they just told me number of eggs after collection. 

2have and MrsG wow you are close :)

UK ladies, I hope you have been watching the programme on BBC two on a Monday night at 9 PM called countdown to life. It doesn't mention DE at all which is surprisingly but the whole program is about how what we do and eat et cetera while we are pregnant affects the baby while it is in the womb. It's effectively talking about epigenetic's but it doesn't mention that either. If you overseas ladies can get it at all it's really worth a watch but I think iplayer is only available in the UK.


----------



## Butterfly67

Check out bbc.co.uk/countdowntolife


----------



## 2have4kids

Butterfly67 said:


> Good luck pinkie! I didn't get any of that info, they just told me number of eggs after collection.
> 
> 2have and MrsG wow you are close :)
> 
> UK ladies, I hope you have been watching the programme on BBC two on a Monday night at 9 PM called countdown to life. It doesn't mention DE at all which is surprisingly but the whole program is about how what we do and eat et cetera while we are pregnant affects the baby while it is in the womb. It's effectively talking about epigenetic's but it doesn't mention that either. If you overseas ladies can get it at all it's really worth a watch but I think iplayer is only available in the UK.

I've seen so much on this BF, completely believe what the show is saying. We get the New Scientist magazine and there are always new studies on how diet effects egg quality before conception and nutrition during pregnancy. They're linking high carb, high sugar diets to poor egg quality ie they can see bumps and nodules on the eggs. As well how low iron diets with pregnant moms are linked to developmental issues, how too many or too little calories in a day are linked to obesity, how too little vit D when pregnant is linked to depression in child. They're studying the link between deficiency in B vitamins in 2nd and 3rd tri and autism. This hasn't been confirmed and because autism has such a wide spectrum of effects it makes it then hard to link to just one cause. It's the main reason I was nervous about adoption or surrogacy. I wanted so badly to be able to nourish this baby myself! And who'd have thunk I'd actually get that chance? 

I hope this information becomes more and more mainstream in shows & articles, it shouldn't only be confined fodder in scientific journals.


----------



## Mrs G

Morning everyone. 

Pinkie we weren't told follicle count but our donor had to stim for a couple of extra days so guessing sizes were initially small? We ended up sharing a donor as she had 20 eggs, 8 fertilised, 5 made it to blast, had just 1 transferred, so have 4 frosties. Every extra day feels like a lifetime during stims doesn't it? You're so close now tho. Xxx

2have, never had a sweep, some of my friends say it's s little strange but tbh none of them have been through ec or et! 

Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies, I feel like I've been a bit demanding now as asked for a follicle count at tomorrow scan. I always knew my own and I am dying to know how she is getting on. 

Butterfly, thanks for the recommendation on countdown to life, I watched the first one on iplayer today, so interesting, I cant wait to watch the others. 

2have, best of luck with the sweep today.

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

pinkie i don't think that's demanding at all! Do let us know, x for quality high numbers

Well she checked me this morning, soft, low, 50% effaced and 1 cm dilated, did the sweep and it wasn't painful at all, just lots of pressure to get to the right spot. 

V excited now!! I don't think anything will happen but she said the middle of the baby's head was square in line with where it needs to be :dance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hello! I have also been a member for a few years. I have since taken some time away after the birth of my son. 

I had my first successful SET IVF in September of 2013, my son was then born in May of 2014. 

I have 6 frozen embabies and I am starting the process of my first SET FET. As of right now my transfer is scheduled for November 17th!


----------



## Mrs G

Teeinaz, welcome

2have, That's great news. Reckon you'll beat that induction date. 

Pinkie, never never feel demanding, you have a right to know. 

Xx


----------



## Garnet

2have4kids said:


> pinkie i don't think that's demanding at all! Do let us know, x for quality high numbers
> 
> Well she checked me this morning, soft, low, 50% effaced and 1 cm dilated, did the sweep and it wasn't painful at all, just lots of pressure to get to the right spot.
> 
> V excited now!! I don't think anything will happen but she said the middle of the baby's head was square in line with where it needs to be :dance:


Oh so very exciting:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks ladies, I feel like I've been a bit demanding now as asked for a follicle count at tomorrow scan. I always knew my own and I am dying to know how she is getting on.
> 
> Butterfly, thanks for the recommendation on countdown to life, I watched the first one on iplayer today, so interesting, I cant wait to watch the others.
> 
> 2have, best of luck with the sweep today.
> 
> :flower:

I had 9 perfect eggs and had 2 put back but MC 1 baby at 8 weeks! Hubby only wanted to do it 1 time so I had to agree! I honestly don't know if the others would of worked either!


----------



## Garnet

TeeinAZ said:


> Hello! I have also been a member for a few years. I have since taken some time away after the birth of my son.
> 
> I had my first successful SET IVF in September of 2013, my son was then born in May of 2014.
> 
> I have 6 frozen embabies and I am starting the process of my first SET FET. As of right now my transfer is scheduled for November 17th!

.
Welcome ! What is SET FET? :shrug:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I'm sorry. A Single Embryo Transfer - Frozen Embryo Transfer


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Tee welcome


----------



## Pinkie3

Tee, Hi.... gosh we haven't heard from you in a long time. I am sure the little one has been keeping you busy. How are you? So great to see you back for another transfer, I hope its another great success for you. Your little boy is gorgeous btw :hugs: I am still here and not been away unfortunately. After 3 awful cycles with my rubbish eggs I am in the middle of a donor cycle and for once I am feeling positive and like this might finally be my time. :thumbup:

Ladies, Tee was the first person I ever spoke to on this site back in 2013 and we cycled together.

2have, great news on the sweep, so exciting. I don't think you have long left. Sit back, relax and let the fun begin.

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

2have, great news !!
Tee, welcome !! Yours is OE IVF or DE IVF ?
Pinkie, have a feeling you will next to get a BFP, this thread has lots of Baby Dust :)


----------



## Pussycat1

Tee welcome (back!) and best of luck! 
2have all go now! 
I was never told the number of follicles (they said they didn't give this info, I guess to prevent false hopes), just the number of eggs collected. Hope you get a good count! I wouldn't worry about the stimulation stage being extended by a few days, I think it's normal we all have different cycle lengths so it makes sense.
Loving 'Countdown to Life', really hits home what a miracle conception and pregnancy is! 
AFM, 20 week scan today, I get to see my girls! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Pc, so excited for scan. Can we see pics later? 

Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Mrs G I hope so! I have a full album now! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, good news everything looks perfect in my uterus and my lining is growing nicely at 8.4 today, whoop! :happydance:
I got an update on our donor too, she is having another scan Fri which will be day 12 and they are 95% sure EC will be on Monday so they want us to fly out on Sunday. I was also told she has a number of various size follicles and some will not be big enough but the doctor is expecting around 12 eggs which is fab!! so happy. :dance:

Coolstar, thank you for being so positive about my cycle, I really really hope this is our time. [-o&lt; hoping this is my lucky thread :thumbup:

PC, 20 week scan how exciting. I hope the girls are behaving and you can get some good pictures. Let us know how you get on.

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

FXd Pinkie!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome Tee! Good luck with your fet. Looking forward to getting to know you!! 

Pinkie, I totally think this is going to be your lucky cycle too! Everything is going perfectly so far and as I said on your journal, it feels like its gone so fast since you decided to do a DE cycle. Will you be able to post any updates from Greece?

Pussycat, hope your 20w scan went well and you enjoyed seeing your pink twinies again! Isn't it amazing how much they grow between 12-20 weeks!! 

2have - hope the sweep worked! Aren't the last weeks of pregnancy glamorous!! Hehe, so exciting though, I remember it all with rosé tinted glasses and can't wait to do it all again. Enjoy, baby will be here before you know it!! 

Mrsg - how are you feeling lovely? Any signs? You still have a while yet for him to decide to arrive before induction, keeping my fingers crossed for you. It seems like yesterday I was reading your journal and your bfp, the last 8 months has flown by!! 

Hi to everyone else!! 

Afm - feeling a bit rubbish today. I guess the thing with infertility is that we all have ok days/weeks and down days. Today's a down day. I just can't believe we've been trying for no 2 for 2 years now and that we've gone from assuming it will happen straight away to having virtually no hope of conceiving even with ivf. Ill be ok tomorrow..... Sigh


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, the sweep worked!
I went into labour by being woke up by a contraction at 11:30 pm and arrived in the hospital at 2am 4 cm dilated and 100% effaced. Delivered our little girl after 12 minutes of pushing at 7:30am. No tears and feeling really good. 
MacKinley Bronwyn Kirk is a hungry little munchkin!


----------



## Mrs G

2have, that is amazing news!!!! Am so excited!! Massive congratulations mama!!
Xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, amazing news, I'm almost overwhelmed to see your beautiful baby and such an easy labour! Congratulations amazing lady! xx


----------



## Pinkie3

OMG 2have had a baby :happydance: and sounds like you just had to cough a few times to get him out lol. :haha: absolutely amazing so pleased to hear everything went well and both you and the little man are good. Congratulations to you the DH, he looks gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Awwww 2have she is beautiful!!!! I knew you'd have an easy time delivering you just have that relaxed vibe about you&#55357;&#56842; Finally a Mama what a special moment for you! Enjoy the coming days it's never the same as it is with your first. Congrats again, you did amazing xo


----------



## LLbean

it's a girl!!!!!!!!! OMG congrats congrats 2have!!!!! She is beautiful


----------



## Garnet

Congratulations 2have! She is beautiful! Omg a girl! My pink thing was right!


----------



## Garnet

1 more thing 2have, 12 minutes of pushing, you were meant to have lots of kids ! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I pushed 3 times with mine...so how many should I have? hehehe


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet I pushed 3 times with mine...so how many should I have? hehehe

Well lets get your health in check! Is hubby gonna let you do DE? :baby: 

2have is still young under 40 so she can have her3 more she wanted!


----------



## LLbean

We will see what the RE says


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, I've just realised I thought you had a boy :dohh::dohh: what a doughnut!! That will teach me for staying up late when I was so tired! I was convinced you knew that you were having a boy - no idea where that came from. Anyway, congratulations again, on your little girl! :winkwink: I hope you are both still doing well and get to go home soon. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

aww Liz I tell you its thebest decision I ever made to do DE, I look at my girls and I couldn't love them more if I tried. I feel so honoured to be their mum. I truly hope you get the opportunity to be a mum again be it with your eggs or DE. If it is DE though its just as amazing :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> 2have, I've just realised I thought you had a boy :dohh::dohh: what a doughnut!! That will teach me for staying up late when I was so tired! I was convinced you knew that you were having a boy - no idea where that came from. Anyway, congratulations again, on your little girl! :winkwink: I hope you are both still doing well and get to go home soon. :hugs:

We were both truly shocked when they said it's a girl. It's a good thing because I bought a super cute dress on ebay before I even knew. She's so hungry all the time, I've nursed for 2 hours tonight and she's still not satisfied. Can't wait till my milk fully comes in. The nurses don't want me to formula supplement as it stretches their stomach. I'm not sure, I just like to see them full & happy:shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww congrats 2have!! She is absolutely gorgeous and well done you! Feeding is a very personal decision and its completely up to you, but its totally normal for them to feed constantly at first so that she brings your milk in. Every time they have a growth spurt and need more milk they will have a feeding frenzy where they don't seem satisfied, your milk will soon increase. Enjoy every second with her xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Nurse walked in an hour after baby was hollering from empty stomach and brought her 12 oz of formula. She's had a good 2 hour sleep now and so have DH and I. If this happens again we'll be supplementing with formula! I can't bear to watch her cry with hunger.


----------



## Garnet

Yes 2have! Happy baby=Happy parents!:thumbup: They would not let me leave hospital if baby did not gain a bit a weight! Supplement is fine until milk comes in! Doing so good Mama:thumbup:


----------



## doshima

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, the sweep worked!
> I went into labour by being woke up by a contraction at 11:30 pm and arrived in the hospital at 2am 4 cm dilated and 100% effaced. Delivered our little girl after 12 minutes of pushing at 7:30am. No tears and feeling really good.
> MacKinley Bronwyn Kirk is a hungry little munchkin!h
> View attachment 899935

Just stopping by and read the good news. Welcome mum, congratulations. She is such a cutie. Am so so happy. All the stress paid off eventually. Big hugs.

Hi everyone


----------



## Garnet

doshima said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, the sweep worked!
> I went into labour by being woke up by a contraction at 11:30 pm and arrived in the hospital at 2am 4 cm dilated and 100% effaced. Delivered our little girl after 12 minutes of pushing at 7:30am. No tears and feeling really good.
> MacKinley Bronwyn Kirk is a hungry little munchkin!h
> View attachment 899935
> 
> 
> Just stopping by and read the good news. Welcome mum, congratulations. She is such a cutie. Am so so happy. All the stress paid off eventually. Big hugs.
> 
> Hi everyoneClick to expand...

Hi Doshima!
it has been a while! How are your boys?


----------



## Coolstar

Wow 2have, just read the news :hugs: . Massive congratulation to you and your Hubby. So happy for you :happydance: , how are you feeling ? I am glad you had a normal delivery. And your :crib: is so so cute


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, wow for your lining and donor's follicles. Keep us posted. Not much days left for your ET. How many are you planning to transfer ?
MrsG, you next !!


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## Pussycat1

Llbean, it's so frustrating trying to convince our other halves that overseas is the way to go. It took me a while to persuade Mark but when we went he said we should have done it a year ago and was blown away by the care and quality of the treatment (not to mention the reduced cost!). Good luck with it. x


----------



## 2have4kids

doshima said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, the sweep worked!
> I went into labour by being woke up by a contraction at 11:30 pm and arrived in the hospital at 2am 4 cm dilated and 100% effaced. Delivered our little girl after 12 minutes of pushing at 7:30am. No tears and feeling really good.
> MacKinley Bronwyn Kirk is a hungry little munchkin!h
> View attachment 899935
> 
> 
> Just stopping by and read the good news. Welcome mum, congratulations. She is such a cutie. Am so so happy. All the stress paid off eventually. Big hugs.
> 
> Hi everyoneClick to expand...

Doshima my lady how are you? It's SO nice to read you! I hope you're keeping well. Xx


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> aww Liz I tell you its thebest decision I ever made to do DE, I look at my girls and I couldn't love them more if I tried. I feel so honoured to be their mum. I truly hope you get the opportunity to be a mum again be it with your eggs or DE. If it is DE though its just as amazing :)
> 
> I'd love to go over seas to do it if that were the case but I doubt he would agree to all of that LOL
> 
> The $28,000 program they have at RBA is with frozen eggs...so it will be harder to find a match I think... sucks you can't see a picture of them either. Seems my height is not an easy one to find in those either...yeah I've been looking just in case but...as much as I always remind people of someone they know I guess none of them donated eggs LOLClick to expand...

You know when I was researching and I was considering a clinic in Argentina! Would he go to South America?


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar said:


> Pinkie, wow for your lining and donor's follicles. Keep us posted. Not much days left for your ET. How many are you planning to transfer ?

We are hoping to transfer two embryos, that is the max we are allowed. We'd love twins but more than happy just to get one.


----------



## MinxyChick

The biggest congratulations ever 2have! She is one gorgeous girl. We have been on this road such a long time & following each other's journeys too. I am so happy for you both & proud of you. The birth sounded nice & quick. I'm sure you'll be home soon xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Pussycat - just read your comment in going abroad & your DH's opinion - mine was exactly the same! (And also called Mark).


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh my word 2H I blinked and I missed you giving birth :haha: Massive congrats lovely lady, am so happy for you and she is gorgeous :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Pussycat1

How are you and your gorgeous girl doing 2have? 
Mrs G any news from you? x


----------



## Mrs G

Pussycat1 said:


> How are you and your gorgeous girl doing 2have?
> Mrs G any news from you? x

Sadly not yet..... Have been trying everything, epo, hill walking, sex but he's not dropped yet so is no where near engaged. Got sweep next Saturday then induction Thursday. Mum coming round to help me clean the house from top to bottom on tues so maybe some floor scrubbing might do the trick! 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck mrsG I have all fx for you to evict before induction date!!

Hi ladies, MacKinley is doing great. I've been a little annoyed at DH in how he cares for her but I'm sure this is a new mom thing. He took her out to coffee today in the frost with her bare feet exposed. They were inside the legs of her jumper, he just didn't bother to close the gaps. She's had her feet exposed by him at night too and wakes up hollering cold when he's swaddled her as he can't seem to get her lower extremities swaddled loosely without leaving them uncovered. So I get her up and warm her under the covers with me, feed her, re-swaddle her and put her back to bed. She's been sneezing today and my sister asked if she's sick - he blew it off to being new to our cold air.:grr:

I've given him feedback, gently, each time. Hoping she doesn't get sick and he smartens up soon!

Today she did a modelling session with our photographer. She was fed, the heat was cranked and she slept through almost the entire thing. The photographer was amazed at how well she performed lol. I think she only gets to see newborns typically 10 days+ and they're a little more weary.
Here's one that I snapped with my iPhone.


----------



## Mrs G

Gorgeous picture 2have. It's so hard when people don't do things how you'd like, especially dh. I do think mums are more instinctive and int experience blokes do miss things!! You sound like you're doing great! Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, she is gorgeous! I agree with MrsG re instinct, but also it's hard to let go. You've been responsible for keeping her safe for the past 9 months, now you have to trust others and, if like me, you're a bit of a control freak, that can be really hard. You're both learning and it looks to me like you're doing great! 
Mrs G got everything crossed that your babe puts in an appearance of her own accord very soon! Such an exciting time. 
We're starting to look at buying things we need, my parents want to buy us the pram which is great as that's not cheap! My cousin is giving us the carrycots for the pram (he has 5 month old trim girls!) and marks mum wants to buy something, so probably car seats or contribution to nursery furniture. However with no income from either of is for at least 6 months we're trying to save money where we can. I know you shouldn't buy car seats second hand but what about the Isofix base? Does anyone know?
How's everyone else doing? We need some more BFPs on here! x


----------



## Pinkie3

PC, a bfp should be coming this way in about two weeks time he he. Well I am doing everything possible to make do that happen. We arrived in Greece today just had a little snooze from a very early start. DH is still kipping so thought I'd catch up. Hotel is lovely we have an amazing view of the sea its just beautiful. Great wifi here too! Only had a little mooch around and it's busy with a great atmosphere and we are spoilt for choice with places to eat. So I hope we get a nice break out of this fertility trip. Greece is two hours ahead of us so according to our body clock its another early start tomorrow for DH to deposit his goods and meet our doctors. Nervous and excited. Will keep you posted

2have, wow she is one little cutie. Bless you DH his heart is in the right place and he is trying. I am sure once you've wiped him into shape he'll be dad of the year. My DH will be the same, he is one of the most intelligent people I know but seriously lacks common sense sometimes

MrsG, good luck with getting baby to engage, he isn't playing at the moment is he. Hopefully the sweep will work for you and he'll show up soon after. Wanting to clean the house top to bottom is a good sign, clearly nesting!

PC, sounds like you have some nice people in your life helping you out with baby stuff that will save you a fortune. How come you and Mark are not working, hope everything is ok. 

Hi to everyone else, anymore news

Hope you'll having a good weekend and I'll catch up when I can

Xx


----------



## Garnet

Good luck and enjoy Greece! It sounds very lovely! We have a chance to live in Europe for a couple of years but Hubby has a love for his tools and he can't ship them! If we went there I would travel everywhere in Europe! Just chill and I just have a little inkling we will see a couple of double lines! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

2have... Uuggh, those early days can be frustrating especially being a first time mum. Be clear what you would like and don't let what you say be waved off, mama's always always know what's best :) glad your doing well love xx

Liz, Brno has very tall donors, I know a few ladies were over 6 ft and had no issues finding a donor to suit. It's hard not seeing what they look like but there's no guarantees anyway, you can ask for brown hair and brown eyes and end up with blond and green eyes :) Genetics are finicky lol! A lot of women are leaving the U.S. for treatment now, other countries have the same level of care and it costs much less, glad your looking and hopefully soon you get your well deserved twins :)


----------



## LLbean

LOL


----------



## Pussycat1

Llbean, good luck tomorrow! 
Pinkie, Greece sounds lovely, chilled relaxed holiday sounds like perfect baby making environment! 
All is fine with me and DH, he's back at Unie training to be a teacher (that's school holiday child are sorted!) and I'll be on statutory maternity pay (better than nothing). Thank you for asking! I've had a horrible cold since last week, just feeling wiped out with it, will hopefully shake this off soon. 
MrsG, hopefully a good houseclean will get that little one moving! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat there's nothing like a horrible cold and not being able to take anything for it. I was really sick & congested when we were in Salisburg & Munich last winter and the not being able to breath just about killed me. It's the one part of being sick that I always use meds for, i don't care if my body aches, throat is sore, head throbs etc the nose always gets sorted! I usually use a decongestant spray and with not being able to do this and saline not working, I was up most of the night, in the shower, drinking water till I nearly heaved it all up just to try to stay clear. I feel sort of cluster phobic if my nose is stuffy :haha::wacko: I hope yours isn't as irritating as mine felt :hugs:

Mrs G are you hanging in there? Not long now! Let us know how you're doing!
Coolstar how are you? I found second tri sort of dragged. Not enough bump to talk about, just massive relief to make it out of first tri safely. 

Crystal how are the twins doing? I fall in love with our cutie more and more everyday. It must be double the pleasure to have twice the love.
Llbean good luck with your thyroid, let's hope it's something they/you can fix!

I'm off to a coffee date at work tomorrow and have been asked to pop upstairs so the girls meet MacKinley.


----------



## Butterfly67

PC in hindsight I would have bought loads more stuff second hand. You can get it really cheaply and most stuff hasn't been used that much. Even car seats, as long as you know they haven't been in an accident. When I sold mine after 10 months there was years more use in it. But definitely the isofix base. If you haven't already, find a baby and toddler selling page on facebook and you will get loads of stuff really cheap 

Hope you are hanging in there Mrs G and baby shows up soon 

Pinkie everything crossed 

LL there is sure to be a fix for your thyroid problems but it sounds like hubby might not go abroad and I sense you've not quite decided you are ready for DE so what do you think are your next steps?


----------



## LLbean

Honestly no idea...


----------



## Coolstar

2have, your baby is so adorable :kiss: . How is your cold ?
Llbean, hope your consultation with your endo went well. I think he will ask you to do some blood test. Keep us posted !!
Pinkie, any news from your donor ?
PC, how are you doing ? 
MrsG, keeping everything Xed for you.
Garnet, how are you ?
AFM, I am in my 3rd tri :winkwink: , cant believe it. I still rem those initial days, seems like yesterday.


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, sorry I am not sure what I updated on here. I've updated my journal but I find it difficult using my phone

So, we got 12 mature eggs and 8 fertilized. Got a day two update this morning and all 8 are still going strong with 3 to 5 cells. Will get another call tomorrow when they will decide if to take them to day 5. It all seems a bit surreal at the moment. I am super nervous but super excited! 

2have, how are you and the little lady getting on

MrsG, any news

LLbean, good luck tomorrow I hope you get some answers so you can move forward

PC, how is the cold? 

Coolstar, how exciting to be in your 3rd tri when is your due date?

Hi to everyone else hope you're all having a good week

X


----------



## LLbean

That sounds lovely Pinkie! I think you will get your bundle of joy in no time!


----------



## Pussycat1

LlBean, annoying to he passed around from dr to dr but hopefully it will lead to the right treatment protocol for you. 
Pinkie, great numbers! Hopefully you'll get some top quality embies and some frosties in reserve! 
Mrs G you're awfully quiet, hope this means things are moving! 
Coolstar, 3rd tri, wow! It really flies past! Hope yours feeling well? How's your bump progressing? 
AFM, cold still lingering but back at work and feeling much better, coveting 2 of my teams jobs as they're off sick now! However I don't mind short periods of hectic work, makes the day go quickly, just a shame my boss is such a prat. Bump is coming on nicely, I love having a bump! I THINK I finally felt them move last night but not certain! I think I'm expecting too dramatic a movement. Did anyone get any good lists of 'essentials / must haves' in prep for our little miracle arrivals? 
Hope everyone else is well! xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, yayyy for 8 embryos !!!! Happy that they are going strong. And you just need one to stick. Mine was a 3 day transfer 8 cell. Fxed that yours make it to blast. And that you have many to freeze for future BFP's :) . My due date is Jan 1st '2016 but my OB said that going to labor 3 weeks before due date is normal. But since mine is IVF i cannot go beyond my due date (1st Jan) since IVF patient have something called placenta ageing .
LLbean, I hope your doctor will get more clarity once they get your blood reports and that they can get the ball rolling soon.


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat1 said:


> LlBean, annoying to he passed around from dr to dr but hopefully it will lead to the right treatment protocol for you.
> Pinkie, great numbers! Hopefully you'll get some top quality embies and some frosties in reserve!
> Mrs G you're awfully quiet, hope this means things are moving!
> Coolstar, 3rd tri, wow! It really flies past! Hope yours feeling well? How's your bump progressing?
> AFM, cold still lingering but back at work and feeling much better, coveting 2 of my teams jobs as they're off sick now! However I don't mind short periods of hectic work, makes the day go quickly, just a shame my boss is such a prat. Bump is coming on nicely, I love having a bump! I THINK I finally felt them move last night but not certain! I think I'm expecting too dramatic a movement. Did anyone get any good lists of 'essentials / must haves' in prep for our little miracle arrivals?
> Hope everyone else is well! xx

PC, really time flies. I still rem those initial days when both of us had a failed cycle sometime Feb/March.
Glad your bump is coming nicely :happydance: . We deserve this so much after what we have been through :hugs: . My bump is showing now but I am not gaining much weight though. Till now I have gained just 4Kgs. How much have you gained ? I did some shopping for my little one, 1 sweater, 5 onesies ,5 zip front sleepers , 1 woolen cap and a set of 3 piece cardigan set. Planning to buy 2/3 gowns and swaddle blanket, caps, mittens etc. The major shopping like the car seat/crib/rocker will do during November. Hoping to get some deal during black Friday.
About movement i started feeling around 23 weeks or so. But mine is an anterior placenta. Did you have your detailed ultrasound ?


----------



## Garnet

Pussycat1 said:


> LlBean, annoying to he passed around from dr to dr but hopefully it will lead to the right treatment protocol for you.
> Pinkie, great numbers! Hopefully you'll get some top quality embies and some frosties in reserve!
> Mrs G you're awfully quiet, hope this means things are moving!
> Coolstar, 3rd tri, wow! It really flies past! Hope yours feeling well? How's your bump progressing?
> AFM, cold still lingering but back at work and feeling much better, coveting 2 of my teams jobs as they're off sick now! However I don't mind short periods of hectic work, makes the day go quickly, just a shame my boss is such a prat. Bump is coming on nicely, I love having a bump! I THINK I finally felt them move last night but not certain! I think I'm expecting too dramatic a movement. Did anyone get any good lists of 'essentials / must haves' in prep for our little miracle arrivals?
> Hope everyone else is well! xx


Hi PC,
So glad you got to feel your babies! :hugs: You know a humidifier help me alot when I got sick while I was pregnant and you can get Vicks and that help too!


----------



## Garnet

Coolstar said:


> 2have, your baby is so adorable :kiss: . How is your cold ?
> Llbean, hope your consultation with your endo went well. I think he will ask you to do some blood test. Keep us posted !!
> Pinkie, any news from your donor ?
> PC, how are you doing ?
> MrsG, keeping everything Xed for you.
> Garnet, how are you ?
> AFM, I am in my 3rd tri :winkwink: , cant believe it. I still rem those initial days, seems like yesterday.

Hi Coolstar! 
Yeah for 27 weeks! Going fast for you!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> PC in hindsight I would have bought loads more stuff second hand. You can get it really cheaply and most stuff hasn't been used that much. Even car seats, as long as you know they haven't been in an accident. When I sold mine after 10 months there was years more use in it. But definitely the isofix base. If you haven't already, find a baby and toddler selling page on facebook and you will get loads of stuff really cheap
> 
> Hope you are hanging in there Mrs G and baby shows up soon
> 
> Pinkie everything crossed
> 
> LL there is sure to be a fix for your thyroid problems but it sounds like hubby might not go abroad and I sense you've not quite decided you are ready for DE so what do you think are your next steps?

Hi BF


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Garnet , how are you ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's FABULOUS news about 8 embryos going strong! Fx that they continue to thrive and you have a large number of grade A's to put back & freeze!!

llbean sorry to hear the bad news, what's the treatment or long term prognosis for graves? 
Coolstar welcome to 3rd tri! You're moving along to the finish line fast! Let us know how you're feeling.

MrsG what's going on over there? You must either be having that baby right now or in quiet anticipation?

Hi everyone!



Pussycat1 said:


> Did anyone get any good lists of 'essentials / must haves' in prep for our little miracle arrivals?
> Hope everyone else is well! xx

PC sorry to hear your cold is still lingering. 

Everyone seems to have a different list. For some moms the wipes warmer seems an essential, I'm not interested in extra things cluttering up my diaper station. From our first week with baby these are the things we've really found useful:

- The to me tippee steamer. Omg, I'm both bf-ing and pumping and having to boil the equipment 6x/day would be a total chore. The Tommee Tippee brand has one of the largest chambers to hold pump equipment plus bottles & nipples. A steamer where you press a button and it's done in 5 was totally worth the $10 that I paid for a gently used one.
Spectra S2 pump. Pumps milk faster than the medellas and is more heigenic in that the hoses aren't needing to be cleaned all the time as it's a closed system. With the other pumps when water gets in the hose mold can collect, you'd have to bleach regularly to ensure mold doesn't enter the hoses. 

- cloth diapers, we've done a load/day and saved prob $50 just in the first week. It's quicker than a trip to the store and as long as you get a good brand like Fuzzibuns or Rumperoos, you'll save yourself a heap of money. 

- socks, Kushi toques that Velcro underneath, or sleepers with feet. They like to stay warm and when dad swaddles them and they kick their feet out if they have socks on they won't wake as easily. I just got all white so if one gets poop on it you can grab another without worrying about sets. 

-a good swing, it bought me an hour of time to pump and make breakfast this morning while DH slept. I can only imagine with 2 you might get to change the others happy without the other screaming!

- DD hates sleeping or being laid down alone on her back. She's a side sleeper through and through. So a wedge has helped me feel like she won't roll onto her front and not be able to breath. A wedge also helps when they get sick to breath better. We've used it for every nap and in our stroller bassinet.

-a good ear or touchless thermometer. After watching her scream in the hospital when they had to undress her and shoved the cold thermometer under her armpit, we got a good touchless forehead thermometer.

-a cozy for the car seat, it's already cold out there!

- a super soft bunting suit that has hands & feet that invert with a hoodie for cold days.

-they bathed her in the hospital and didn't put cream on afterwards. Her skin cracked so badly after that 1 bath that they were so deep you could see red. Looked like they'd bleed if you touched the raw bits around her feet, wrists, arms :nope: so I got the German brand organic Walida cream and put coconut oil on her afterwards. If she sucks her hands it's non-toxic (Johnson & Johnson regular brand is NOT good to consume). Bum spray, bum balm, powder. Bum spray keeps skin hydrated whole it cleanses, bum balm for rash, powder keeps them dry & prevents rash. After 2 rubs with cream & coconut oil her skin was back to being super soft. 
- soft wash cloths, spray bum spray wipe bum.

- MacKinley has massive gas from the formula that we used to supplement. A vibrating chair helped her get rid of gas after feedings. Or when you burp them you can grab their little hips while lying them upside down & jiggle hips & bum + give back massage, helps gas escape :winkwink:

I used this website https://www.babygearlab.com/Breast-Pump-Reviews/Ratings & Amazon reviews to find the top ranking/reviewed products and then bought most of the top ranked products gently used for ~ 1/3 of the retail price either on ebay (spectra pump - paid 1/3 regular price but it was brand new) or on kijiji. Items like this are very personal choices so what works for me may not work for you xx


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, that is a very efficient and well equipped list. How are you going going getting on with BF? I hear it's not the easiest of tasks.

Ll, sorry to hear there is more waiting let's hope things move quickly

Coolstar, PC - glad to hear the bumps are coming along nicely. You must certainly deserve this. It's always special when a lady is pregnant but it's extra special for the likes of us. If I ever get pregnant I don't think I will quite believe it until the baby is here. What is an aging placenta Btw?

Got my day 3 update, we are taking them to day 5 and I am booked for transfer on Saturday. All 8 are still dividing, 6 are perfect and 2 are a little behind. I am starting to feel really nervous

A random question, my mind has been in a bit of over drive today.If I get pregnant do I have to tell my GP that the ivf was with donor eggs?

X


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

2have, you sound soooo organised!! Motherhood definitely suits you. 

Pinkie, I never saw my gp, just went straight to mw and yes it is in my notes. I have had extra scans (partly) bcos it was de and also they are but so keen for you to go overdue with de. So excited for Saturday, keeping everything crossed for you. How many are you transferring? 

Nothing to report here. Still trying all the old wives takes but he's not dropped and I don't feel like he has any intention of budging!!! Got a sweep on Saturday, induction booked for this time hex week, eeeeek!! 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

We've bought very little this time as we kept everything of dd's but the things I would recommend -

Isofix car base, so easy to put in and out instead of faffing with the belt. 

Mirror for behind the car seat so you can see what they're doing in the back of the car.

Baby bath with sloped back support, saves filling whole tub and saves your back from having to hold them. 

Angel care listener and sensor mat. Used with dd for probably way too long! 

The only thing we've bought him is a Mamaroo. Not used it yet (apart from dd putting her dolls in) but looks amazing and hopefully he'll love it. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

.


----------



## Garnet

In my case yes I had to tell them it was IVF with DE! They might monitor you more then!


----------



## Mrs G

Agree with garnet. I've had loads of extra appointments and scans but not sure if they've been triggered by DE, my age, previous section or combo of all 3!! I know they don't like you to go overdue if you're over 40 due to placenta deterioration and I think the same is true of any ivf pregnancy, not just de. 

Am a worried about one of the other mums at dd's school. She's due the day after me but said yesterday she's felt no movement and mw couldn't find hb. Mw told her she had to wait til today for scan, I told her to get straight on the phone and get it checked out. She wasnt at pick up today, always is, but i don't know her well enough to text or ring. Am worried something's happened. 

Xx


----------



## LLbean

Mrs G how scary about that other mom...oh gosh please keep us posted.

Pinkie your eggies there sound fabulous!!! Can't wait to see that BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Happy Friday. 

Ll, I don't know huge amounts about it but my sil had graves. She had her thyroid out and is absolutely fine. Fingers crossed for good news. 

Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, even I am not very sure about placenta ageing but it is something like : It happens when the placenta is done and starts to fail/deteriorate before the birth of the child . And my OB says it is not known why but it is common for IVF patients, so I cant go past my EDD. But if you have normal pregnancy they can wait at max 2 weeks after your due date.
MrsG, how are you ? How is the other mom ? Really worried about her.
LLBean, fingers Xed for you.
2have, how is the little one doing ?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Just to say apparently the baby is fine, they've not delivered her but think the mum is being kept in. Very relieved. 

Got sweep tomorrow.....:wacko:

Xx


----------



## LLbean

oh thank goodness. Good luck with your sweep!!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

So i am PUPO with two beautiful AA full blasts. It feels amazing!! We only got one to freeze unfortunately but they will only freeze the best. And it's still a back up. I feel exhausted with relief. 

Good luck with the sweep today MrsG I hope it does the trick

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Amazing news pinkie. Snuggle in tight little embies. 

Xx


----------



## Garnet

Good luck this Morning Mrs G.

Good news Pinkie!

Hi Coolstar! Hope you are doing great! My high maintenance Mother in Law is here til Tuesday! So you how it goes!

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Mrs G

Looks like induction's gonna get me Thursday..... Cervix quite short and soft but no dilation whatsoever! Oh well...

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie you're PUPO! :bunny::dance::happydance:

Mrs G I hope thd sweep does something for you. Thursday is still a long ways away!! Fx

Hi everyone:wave:
This weekend is our Thanksgiving and we have a dinner party with friends downtown tonight and another tomorrow at mom's house. I know alot of people will want to see MacKinley, i just hope wveryone is healthy!
I'll have a glass of wine tomorrow night - I'm SUPER excited for wine!! I've started pumping extra today, hopefully there'll be enough milk to tide her through.

Does the UK celebrate Thanksgiving at the same time Canada does or is it just before Christmas like the Americans?


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey everyone, I'm struggling to keep up so apologies if I miss anyone or anything! 
Pinkie, amazing news! Snuggle in embies and take it easy lady! 
Mrs G, quite a few days till Thursday, you never know ....
2have, I'm so impressed that you're out and about and socialising already, amazing! We don't celebrate thanksgiving in the UK, we have to wait till Christmas for our big celebrations! 
Thanks all for the lists of essentials and things you couldn't do without, I really need to start getting organised! 
xx


----------



## LLbean

Yey congrats on being PUPO Pinkie!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, congrats at being PUPO. That all sounds really positive for you. Fingers crossed xx
2 have - congrats on the birth of your little one. The photo is gorgeous:flower:
LL - hope you get your thyroid sorted out soon x
Mrs G - hope all goes well for you. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok. It keeps me positive checking in on this thread. 
As for us, we have just got our dates confirmed and are heading to Reprofit on 18 march for our first cycle with donor eggs. Hoping we will have better luck than the endless cycles we have had with my own eggs. Thanks for the advice ladies regarding Reprofit xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Good luck Bluebell! I hope you're happy with Reprofit, we certainly were. x


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Bluebell! That our lucky clinic! Have a great time!


----------



## Pinkie3

I am so pleased to finally be home, so far feeling great apart from some odd cramping but determined not to do any symptom spotting. One week left until test day.

MrsG, still a few more days until Thursday I hope baby makes a surprise appearance for you. Good luck. 

2have, hope you had a lovely thanksgiving, I am impressed you are out and about with MacKinley too. Super mum!

Blue, congratulations on moving forward with Reprofit, March will come around so quickly. I was a bit apprehensive about going abroad at first but now I wish I done it sooner. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you had a lovely weekend

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, Congrats at being PUPO :happydance: . I know its so difficult not to symptom spot. Till your beta relax :coffee:
Garnet, how is it going with your MIL :winkwink: ?
Bluebell, Goodluck :thumbup: !!
MrsG, just few more days.... but who knows something might happen before that.
2Have, how did your Thanksgiving party go ? I never knew Canada celebrates Thanksgiving now . Hope you enjoyed your :wine:
AFM, did some baby clothes shopping in the weekend (They had Columbus day sale ). Got 40% off in Baby Gap and 50% off in Carters. Bought few pairs of mittens, caps and they are so adorable.


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## 2have4kids

I hope it's something you can resolve Liz! xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Llbean, hope you get your answer soon.
How you getting on 2have? 
Mrs G any news? 
Pinkie it's so hard not to symptom spot but hopefully the week will go quickly. 
xx


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean, sorry I don't really understand all your numbers or what any of this is :wacko: but I hope it is something you can resolve and because of the scary name above, I hope they go for surgery. Good luck.


----------



## LLbean

Join the club Pinkie lol I'm as confused as you...all I know is that it seems to be hyperthyroidism and there seems to be only two ways to approach it...guess I will know more on the 20th


----------



## 2have4kids

Pussycat1 said:


> Llbean, hope you get your answer soon.
> How you getting on 2have?
> Mrs G any news?
> Pinkie it's so hard not to symptom spot but hopefully the week will go quickly.
> xx

Hi PC, we're struggling with a gassy baby right now. I feel so bad for her, just to push a toot out gets her into a total wriggling red-faced hot & angry baby. The doctor gave us some probiotics to help, so far it hasn't done much. I also try warm rice packs on back & belly + massage/downward dog jiggles. Frustrating when we can't help her:nope:


----------



## Garnet

Ahh 2have, hope she gets better! I used to lay them across my knees and pat their backs! Hope she gets it all out!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Hope you're all ok, sorry not been on much to post. 

So looks like induction had beaten me.... Don't think this baby has any intention of coming of his own accord, despite my best efforts!! Booked in tomorrow, will keep you posted. 

Xx


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Mrs G, he's just way too comfortable in there ;-)

2have, is it colic? I believe a while back someone posted like a magical remedy for that...let me see if I can find it


----------



## LLbean

ok 2have, if that is the issue with your princess try this

Natrium phosphate 6x (it will say Nat. Phos. 6X on the bottle). Give 2 tabs dissolved in 3-4 drops of water 3xs a day. Try for before they eat. Should take 3-5 days to take affect!


----------



## Pussycat1

2have, bless her hope she managed to give you a big belch soon! 
MrsG, sorry it didn't work out. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, good luck with it! xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck Mrs G x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G wishing you a speedy easy induction. You must be too good of a womb to have baby want to stay in there! Keep us posted please!!!

Liz thank you for the tip, is this found at the pharmacy? She isn't colicky, I think that's tummy upset right? It's more doing toots and movements that hurt her immensely. It was a little better today so maybe the probiotic is working. She also seems to do better with her vibration mode on her bassinet. I'll check out the nat phos tomorrow though.


----------



## LLbean

Are you breastfeeding? If that is the case then watch what you eat as it will cause her gas hehehe


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG, good luck today I have been thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> Are you breastfeeding? If that is the case then watch what you it as it will cause her gas hehehr

I will, I started asking the DH to make me one of his fancy cappuccinos every morning - will forgo this and see if it helps:cry:


----------



## LLbean

yeah I learned that quickly with mine, I could not have citric juices or she would get explosive diarrhea! 

It's crazy how that works but its true


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G, you must have had your wee Angel by now, thinking about you!!!


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, thinking about you !!
2have, how is your baby doing? Hope she is fine now.
Pinkie, how are you feeling ? Keeping my fingers Xed for you.


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG, i hope everything went okay yesterday? 

Coolstar, I'm doing ok thanks apart from yesterday I woke with a sore throat and feel like I'm coming down with a cold. I still have no idea how this cycle has gone. Have blood test booked early Monday morning for a same day result. I might take a urine test on Sunday? 

How is everyone else doing? Any news? Updates on those beautiful babies and bumps?

X


----------



## LLbean

looking for news from Mrs G...hope the little one is here!


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie when do you test?


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean said:


> Pinkie when do you test?

Blood test is booked for Monday but might do a urine test Sunday. DH is thinking he might want 24 hours to digest the results before going back to work but it's also his birthday so not sure what to do. I am 6dp5dt today so don't know if Sunday is too early?


----------



## LLbean

that makes you 11DPO technically...so Sunday you would be 13DPO you should be fine


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Pinkie when do you test?
> 
> Blood test is booked for Monday but might do a urine test Sunday. DH is thinking he might want 24 hours to digest the results before going back to work but it's also his birthday so not sure what to do. I am 6dp5dt today so don't know if Sunday is too early?Click to expand...

Agree with llbean, I always had results on a FRER by day 7, Sunday should be safe to test :dust:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, got everything crossed for you, really hope this is your time! 
MrsG hope all is well and your busy caring got your little miracle! 
I had another scan yesterday, I didn't realise how worried I've been about not feeling them move and generally feeling a bit out of sorts, when I saw they were both fine I cried and then I couldn't stop! My babies are fine and very active so I must have a super thick placenta cushioning me (it's anterior!). I have to see a consultant after each scan and cried then too, so now they're worried that I'm not coping and need more support! I was just so relieved to know they're ok, I still find it hard to believe after so many disappointments that this is actually happening. I have a seminar today run by TAMBA (twins and multiple births association), all you need to know about looking after twins in 2 hours! 
Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC we both had tears at both our scans. I don't think anyone not suffering from IF could possibly understand what it's like to have tried so hard to get this far and let your brain off the hook for more disappointment. No one can tell you not to worry, until you have them safely in your arms your heart will always race with those thoughts.

Even now, I look at MacKinley and mourn each week that passes by knowing I'll never get that small newborn time back with her. I know the intensity of this sadness is completely irrational but I just want these moments to last a little longer. I'm happy for her to grow and get to see her personality shine more each day but each day seems to be slipping by very quickly for something I wanted so badly. I know I have to have more kids, I need to feel this love and awe at the whole process at least a few more times. <3


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
Awe so sweet on your thoughts PC and 2have! Hope Mrs G is getting on well! Pinkie hoping for wonderful news for you! Hi Coolstar! I survived the MIL! As long as she is shopping and ignoring the grand kids her visits are smooth! She is not a the Grandmother type and it has taken me years to realize it but that is how it is! It just gets frustrating to have to deal with the kids plus her at times! It is sad because my kids do not active Grandparents!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## 2have4kids

Garnet, I'm sorry to hear this. I've struggled with some issues with my mom recently. I broke down in tears last week because she always makes me feel like I don't matter to her. She told my family doc that she wouldn't be buying MacKinley any clothes or toys because I was so hard to shop for (she made me feel like I was a huge inconvenience to her as a child), and she announced when my aunt was over that she wouldn't be knitting or sewing anything for her granddaughter when her sister asked. She told our neighbours she doesn't have time to visit, she's too busy with the garden. And she tells me all of this over the phone. I told her she's going around making people thing she's a cold hearted psychopath and it's fine if she wants to say nasty things to her friends just don't come and tell me about it afterwards. My sister was meant to be moving into a new home in sept and it's been delayed til Nov so while she's hosting MacKinley's meet n greet for us, it's being held at mom's house. She told us last week that she's not going to bother making any hot food and she's only getting $6 bottles of wine for the party. I texted my sister to let her know how mom was making me feel and she told me not to worry that she'd make up where mom is trying to sabatogue. Why do these women not have more grace at their age? It seems to be getting worse as she gets older. 
I hope I'm never like that! 
Good job on surviving the visit with your mil Garnet.


----------



## Pussycat1

Garnet sorry to hear about how your MIL is, at least you survived the visit! 
2Have, how frustrating and sad that your mum should be that way. I think as they get older their behaviours become more exaggerated. Do you think there is a reason she is how she is? 
I know my sister who lives 20 mins drive away from my parents feels it, she has a 5yr old and 7yr old and says now they're no longer babies and have their own minds my parents find it really hard to deal with. They love it if there's something 'special' (though aren't all babies special?), one of my sisters kids had lots of developmental issues and he was def the favourite for a long time. However all attention now seems to be focused on my super-special babies and I can hear in my head the kind of thing my mum is saying to her friends (she loved a 'victim' which is partly why we never told them about this journey till after they event). Even now my dad is concerned as they've booked flights to go to their apartment in Spain for the first 2 weeks in Jan (booked before I told them) which is very close to due date, they'll be very cheap budget flights yet they're fretting over whether to go because I'll be due so soon after but they've paid for the flights so don't want to lose. I've told them just to go if they're so concerned over it but we have the conversation every couple of weeks! They have this weird combination of Glaswegian / catholic guilt about EVERYTHING! That said aside from that they've been very supportive so far and MIL is very kind, with the loss of SIL so recently it's nice for her to have something positive to focus on. Sorry I'm rambling, it's 4:30am and I'm awake!! x


----------



## Pinkie3

Families, you can't choose them hey. It's very sad how unsupportive some people can be, I've got my fair share of those people too but I spend as little time with them as I can, I do my bit and move on. It was having too much of an impact on my well being and was just not worth it. Unfortunately I lost my mum not long ago but I have a wonderful MIL who takes care of me so I am very lucky.

I am 8dp5dt and I caved in and took a test this morning. It has a faint second line. Too faint for my likings I was hoping to see something a bit more punchy at this stage. This happened last time when I had a chemical the only thing that's different is i am not spotting or bleeding. I was cramping a bit last night which started worrying me so now I've no idea how this cycle has gone. Did any of you ladies get a faint line at this stage? I guess I have to wait for blood results tomorrow to get more of a clear answer. 

X


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Pinkie, a faint line is still a faint line! Stay positive but it sounds like good news to me! I think my clinic told me to wait til 13 days post transfer and I had day 5 blasts, my first test wasn't that strong (can depend on the brand) and I'm 23 weeks now with twins! Really excited to hear your blood test results tomorrow! xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks PC that's a little reassuring. There is a line so there must be some hcg in my urine, i just hope it means a pregnancy and not another chemical. I am up super early tomorrow for my blood test so I get same day results. Anyone know what number I am looking for to be good news?

I just read my notes and it says to test with blood tomorrow or urine on weds 21st i didn't realise I was so many days out.

I am staying positive, i am not out yet xx


----------



## Garnet

Pinkie3 said:


> Families, you can't choose them hey. It's very sad how unsupportive some people can be, I've got my fair share of those people too but I spend as little time with them as I can, I do my bit and move on. It was having too much of an impact on my well being and was just not worth it. Unfortunately I lost my mum not long ago but I have a wonderful MIL who takes care of me so I am very lucky.
> 
> I am 8dp5dt and I caved in and took a test this morning. It has a faint second line. Too faint for my likings I was hoping to see something a bit more punchy at this stage. This happened last time when I had a chemical the only thing that's different is i am not spotting or bleeding. I was cramping a bit last night which started worrying me so now I've no idea how this cycle has gone. Did any of you ladies get a faint line at this stage? I guess I have to wait for blood results tomorrow to get more of a clear answer.
> 
> X

Yes I did Pinkie and then I waited until later took another on and dark Pink lines! :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Hi Everyone!

2have: I was way more sensitive right having my babies because my hormones were all over the place! After having both kids she came and did squat! DD=She went shopping at Mall and left my sun room cracked during storm and flood my car after she locked herself out! She call my Hubby and we were dealing with newborn stresses and he was pissed and told her to call AAA. DS: Had 1st C-section and she did squat to help and I had to get supportive belt and do everything! Her only job was to take K to school which you could see from house and she would ask where is the school! What I don't get is she worked and retired from a large company as a Business consultant but then comes to our house as a clueless person! She can't even microwave dinner! She won't drive anywhere and wants to be chauffeured to all the malls. Hubby calls her Grandma Clueless!

I am sorry your Mother is being nasty and it is her loss because your daughter is beautiful! I hope she comes around! 

PC: Hope things work out for you too! They miss out on all their little personalities as they grow!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks PC that's a little reassuring. There is a line so there must be some hcg in my urine, i just hope it means a pregnancy and not another chemical. I am up super early tomorrow for my blood test so I get same day results. Anyone know what number I am looking for to be good news?

I just read my notes and it says to test with blood tomorrow or urine on weds 21st i didn't realise I was so many days out.

I am staying positive, i am not out yet xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Garnet said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Families, you can't choose them hey. It's very sad how unsupportive some people can be, I've got my fair share of those people too but I spend as little time with them as I can, I do my bit and move on. It was having too much of an impact on my well being and was just not worth it. Unfortunately I lost my mum not long ago but I have a wonderful MIL who takes care of me so I am very lucky.
> 
> I am 8dp5dt and I caved in and took a test this morning. It has a faint second line. Too faint for my likings I was hoping to see something a bit more punchy at this stage. This happened last time when I had a chemical the only thing that's different is i am not spotting or bleeding. I was cramping a bit last night which started worrying me so now I've no idea how this cycle has gone. Did any of you ladies get a faint line at this stage? I guess I have to wait for blood results tomorrow to get more of a clear answer.
> 
> X
> 
> Yes I did Pinkie and then I waited until later took another on and dark Pink lines! :happydance:Click to expand...

garnet this is great, thank you. I am starting to feel much better about things

X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck tomorrow Pinkie xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Sorry I've been on to catch people's news but just to let you know Tommy was born on Friday at 932am weighing 6lb 13oz. Home for him at the moment is the neonatal icu as he had to have an operation Saturday morning to correct a problem with his oesophagus and windpipe, called a TOF. We've had a scary and very emotional few days but he has taken milk today in his tube and is in the best place so keeping everything crossed.

Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG, he looks so beautiful many congratulations

I am sorry to hear of his complications what a stressful time this must be. I am sure he is a strong little boy and you can take him home soon. Keep up the good work Tommy x


----------



## Garnet

Congratulations Mrs G! Sorry you all are going through those scary times! Hope improve and you can take him home soon! Handsome little chap!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrads MrsG!! :blue:


----------



## LLbean

awww Mrs G he's beautiful

I'm sure he is recovering splendidly now. It must have been scary indeed but glad he's on the mend now

Pinkie... a line!!!! Tha's all I can say...there is a line!


----------



## Pinkie3

So, I got my beta results back and its 49.9! I know I need to stay positive but I cant help but think this is going to be another chemical. 

I have to go back for a repeat test on Thursday to see what is going on. ](*,)


----------



## LLbean

what are they telling you?


----------



## Pinkie3

They are saying they don't know what is going on yet. It's a positive result but at the minimum. On Thursday they want to see it at least double. If it goes down then I am sadly out!


----------



## LLbean

well hang in there. Lets keep a positive thought


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, congrats, he is so adorable !! How is Tommy doing now, I am so sorry you have to go through this. What is TOF ? I am keeping everything Xed for you. Keep us posted when you get time.

Pinkie, 50 is definitely positive beta, and beta is all about doubling. I have read many post in bnb about ladies having healthy pregnancies with low beta. Keeping my fingers Xed for you hun. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pussycat1

MrsG, your boy is gorgeous! However sorry to hear about the complications, when will he have his op? How are you doing? 
Pinkie, I've no idea on Betas etc as they don't seem to do that as a rule in the UK, however I agree with the other ladies, stay positive and see what happens on Thursday. xx


----------



## boopin4baby

FXed for you Pinkie!! :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G said:


> Hi
> Sorry I've been on to catch people's news but just to let you know Tommy was born on Friday at 932am weighing 6lb 13oz. Home for him at the moment is the neonatal icu as he had to have an operation Saturday morning to correct a problem with his oesophagus and windpipe, called a TOF. We've had a scary and very emotional few days but he has taken milk today in his tube and is in the best place so keeping everything crossed.
> View attachment 904311
> 
> Xx

Oh mrs G he's an angel! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that scary stuff, so glad to hear he's out of the woods. Would love to hear more about your birth story when you get time & energy. Sending you massive hugs - well done mama!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> So, I got my beta results back and its 49.9! I know I need to stay positive but I cant help but think this is going to be another chemical.
> 
> I have to go back for a repeat test on Thursday to see what is going on. ](*,)

Glad to hear you're getting betas done, more than one test is essential to know how things are progressing. I only saw a faint line on my 7dpt as well and it was so faint the girls here asked for another photo:haha: but I'd almost never for double lines so I was super excited to just see them! Hang on pinkie! Things will work out :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone, thanks for your good wishes. Tommy is doing well, off painkillers and iv fluids, hoping to be able to feed orally tomorrow. There are some incredibly poorly babies in here, very humbling and a massively grounding experience. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry I'm not up to speed. Pinkie, fab news, keeping everything crossed. 

Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mrs G, congratulations. Glad your little one has come through his surgery. What a scary time for you xx
Pinkie, keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Garnet

Mrs G. Thank you for the update! Yes I agree with you about being humble and grateful that your child has less issues than the other babies in the NICU. We were there with my DD2. And I prayed for my baby and all the other little ones going through a rougher time! I am still grateful that she is a little mobile and not on a ventilator or being fed through her tummy!

Pinkie: Hopeful for you! Sometimes betas are slower then they rise quickly!

Pussycat: Hope you and Minxy are doing fine with your twins! 

2have: Hope your daughter is doing better!

Coolstar: Hope all is well with you!

Hi Bluebell: Getting closer to your trip! 

Welcome Boopin4Baby! Hope you have good news too!

Hi BF, Crystal, LL and everyone else I missed!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Garnet, 

I'm going tomorrow for a diagnostic hysteroscopy. I've never had one done and I'm quite nervous about the whole thing. Have you or anyone had this procedure done? If so, how was it? Please share any experiences you may have.

This is my final test before I can start my DE IVF Cycle #1. :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Garnet,
> 
> I'm going tomorrow for a diagnostic hysteroscopy. I've never had one done and I'm quite nervous about the whole thing. Have you or anyone had this procedure done? If so, how was it? Please share any experiences you may have.
> 
> This is my final test before I can start my DE IVF Cycle #1. :happydance:

I don't remember the exact test name but I had a balloon inserted in my uterus and the took pictures to make sure there were no tears and other issues! I am sure between the collective group of ladies one of us had one! :winkwink: I took pain meds before to deaden the pain! How exciting for you! Good luck! As we say here 1 or 2 embryos!?:haha::haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi bp4baby, is it the HSG dye test? I think it's quite common for diagnostics, let's them see everything to ensure it's healthy ie no polyps, etc. If that is the test that I'm thinking about. All the best with it, I always got nervous too, for birth as well but everything always worked out, was more pain in my fears than in reality xx


----------



## boopin4baby

2have, I've already had a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) performed both my tubes were patent. The Doc said my uterus filled up nicely with dye and spilled out through my tubes without any blockages. 

The test I'm having tomorrow is to insert a hysteroscope with a tiny camera thru my cervix in order to explore inside of my uterus. Doc is checking for fibroids, polyps, endometriosis, etc...

I'm really hoping (like you said) that its more painful in my fears than in reality!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Garnet, I'll take 2 embryos.. lol!! Well, that's the max my clinic will transfer when using DE :haha:


----------



## dmama

Mrs G said:


> Hi
> Sorry I've been on to catch people's news but just to let you know Tommy was born on Friday at 932am weighing 6lb 13oz. Home for him at the moment is the neonatal icu as he had to have an operation Saturday morning to correct a problem with his oesophagus and windpipe, called a TOF. We've had a scary and very emotional few days but he has taken milk today in his tube and is in the best place so keeping everything crossed.
> View attachment 904311
> 
> Xx

LAAAAADDDDDDDIEEEEEES!!!!
I have been soooo MIA, but I have checked in on my phone, but haven't been able to post from it. 
Congratulations Mrs G! Your little boy is an angel! So sorry he had to have surgery, but it seems like things are in order and he will thrive as a result now.

Congratulations to 2have as well!!!!! Lovely photo of your baby girl. You sound like you are all recovered and back into the groove!

Pussycat - how is it coming? I think in a few weeks things start to go really quickly and babies will be here in no time.

Pinkie - congrats on the BFP

Am I missing any other pregnant ladies here? 

Hello to everyone else....

Welcome to all of the new ladies....good luck with the plans and upcoming cycles....

Things are going well here. Have gone back to work and that is always a challenge on multiple levels. But I think things are working out well and now that the baby is almost 3 months, we are able to get her to laugh and smile and it seems we can get on with things as opposed to just trying to keep her fed, and dry and essentially, alive! But still a bit busy since the time with family is short due to working and it is hard to get on line. Will try to download to my phone as that may be easier. I never liked doing things on the phone like that, but I guess it will be much easier....Happy to see more babies coming!

Take care ladies...much luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG, I am so pleased to hear that Tommy is doing well, what a relief.:hugs:

Boopin, I've had a hysteroscopy twice but both times were under a general. Are you going to be awake for yours? 

Dmama, glad to hear things are working out well at home and being back at work.

afm, I've got my second beta tomorrow, absolutely dreading it!! :wacko:


----------



## Coolstar

You will be in my prayers Pinkie !!
MrsG, how is Tommy doing ?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Pinkie,

DB and I just got back from our appointment this morning. I have some great news!! My uterus is clear of any abnormalities, the doc gave me the green light for IVF. The procedure wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I was awake for the entire procedure. I received a shot of Toradol, a Valium and a Vicodin before hand. I felt minimal cramping. It was over in 10-15 minutes. 

DB had paperwork to sign, genetic blood work and a back-up semen collection. I'm so elated that all our testing is complete and now we can move forward. :happydance:

You'll be in my prayers Pinkie for that 2nd Beta to have doubled!! :dust:

:hi: Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie have you done more home tests? have they gotten darker? FXd for you!!!

Booping so exciting!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mrs G massive congrats on your gorgeous boy and hope you can take him home soon xx

Pinkie good luck today!


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Pinkie and Boopn4baby!


----------



## Pinkie3

Second beta is in... its 230.2 :happydance: I can't believe it. They don't want to do anymore bloods they want me to go for a scan in 2 weeks. I am in shock, we still have a long way to go but after 5 long hard years I am finally pregnant. 

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

that's awesome news Pinkie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEY!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Momma!!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, I could cry for you, such amazing news!! How many did you have put back as that's more than doubled!! When it finally happens it's n amazing but very weird feeling wouldn't you agree? I still have days when I can't quite believe this is happening to me. So so pleased for you! xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie3 said:


> Second beta is in... its 230.2 :happydance: I can't believe it. They don't want to do anymore bloods they want me to go for a scan in 2 weeks. I am in shock, we still have a long way to go but after 5 long hard years I am finally pregnant.
> 
> :flower:

Massive congratulation Pinkie :hugs: , your beta more then doubled who knows there might be 2 buns in the oven :winkwink: . I know the shock feeling, it takes time to believe. Even after my beta and scan I was so worried, but believe me it has happened :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Llbean , fingers Xed that your thyroid removal fixes all your problem. Are they going to do a surgery or just meds will do.
Boopin, so excited for you !! Glad your uterus is clear. When will your DE IVF cycle start ?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congratulations Pinkie. This gives me so much hope that going down this route will work for us too xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie, When I read 230.2 my eyes teared up. I'm wiping tears away now as I type this message. I'm overjoyed for you and your OH!! Your beta almost increased x5!! :thumbup: 

You GO GIRL!! :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> Llbean , fingers Xed that your thyroid removal fixes all your problem. Are they going to do a surgery or just meds will do.
> Boopin, so excited for you !! Glad your uterus is clear. When will your DE IVF cycle start ?

Hi Coolstar, We're just waiting for our donor to complete her testing by the end of this month. We'll be starting cycle #1 in November. I'm so excited!! :yipee:


----------



## Coolstar

boopin4baby said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Llbean , fingers Xed that your thyroid removal fixes all your problem. Are they going to do a surgery or just meds will do.
> Boopin, so excited for you !! Glad your uterus is clear. When will your DE IVF cycle start ?
> 
> Hi Coolstar, We're just waiting for our donor to complete her testing by the end of this month. We'll be starting cycle #1 in November. I'm so excited!! :yipee:Click to expand...

This seems to be a lucky thread Boopin, I am rooting for you :thumbup: , keep us posted !!


----------



## LLbean

...............


----------



## Pinkie3

Pussycat1 said:


> Pinkie, I could cry for you, such amazing news!! How many did you have put back as that's more than doubled!! When it finally happens it's n amazing but very weird feeling wouldn't you agree? I still have days when I can't quite believe this is happening to me. So so pleased for you! xx

Thank you and yes I agree its a very weird feeling, doesn't feel quite real. We put two back but I would have thought my betas would be higher if both had took but who knows? Two would be amazing but if the world blesses us with one we will be forever grateful. 

x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you for your comments ladies, we are over the moon. I am praying this is our forever baby. I know its very early but am I suppose to feel any different because I don't. Now another dreaded two weeks until our scan, does it ever stop? 

Boopin, great news on the hysteroscopy sounds like everything is going to plan, heres to a bfp for Christmas!

Bluebell, this thread gave me hope that mine would work too. Your time will come too. 

LLbean, good news that things are happening to fixed your thyroid problems. Sorry to hear that you will have to take meds for the rest of your life but hopefully that a small price to pay. 

Happy Friday to everyone, hope you are all looking forward to the weekend

x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> Second beta is in... its 230.2 :happydance: I can't believe it. They don't want to do anymore bloods they want me to go for a scan in 2 weeks. I am in shock, we still have a long way to go but after 5 long hard years I am finally pregnant.
> 
> :flower:

Flippen amazing news! :happydance::wohoo:::bunny::yipee:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Happy weekend. 

So pleased for you pinkie, amazing news. 

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I've been rubbish at keeping up recently. 

We're still in hospital, been moved from nicu to scbu which is one step closer to the door!! Yesterday was a terrible day, Tommy had to have his feeding tube back in which wasn't easy but he's done well over night. We'll be in a few more days til he can take full feeds consistently but he's doing ok. 

Xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Mrs G, I'm happy to hear lil Tommy's health is improving!! He'll be home soon. :crib:

Hello to everyone else and hope you ALL are having a great weekend!!


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsG, i am thinking of you and little Tommy. X


----------



## Pussycat1

MrsG it all sounds positive that they've moved Tommy from NICU, he sounds like a strong little chap. How you coping, it must he so hard on you, sending you hugs. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Tommy's a wee trooper Mrs G, made of your resiliency. Take good care, thinking of you both xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, how is everyone getting on? How are all the gorgeous babies and gorgeous bumps doing? Anything to report?

MrsG, hope we hear some good news soon and that Tommy is able to go home. 

I am 5 weeks today, our first scan is booked in for next Weds which feels forever away. I am dying to know that everything is ok. My only worry is I am not having any symptoms, I know its really early days but I thought I would feel something, is this normal?

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

I didn't get any symptoms until about 2 months in...then I wished I didn't have them LOL


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, I did not have any symptoms for a long time (in fact I had nausea in my 2nd tri only) , I did not feel my baby kick for a long long time due to anterior placenta. So don't worry and relax as much as you can. I know its easier said than done coz I still worry that something might go wrong.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, same here, no symptoms which made it much more stressful. I nearly had a heart attack every 2 weeks and the doctor ordered more scans to ease my stress. Was crying on week 12/13 as I was sure we hadn't made it that far as I've always lost my pregnancies at 8 weeks. One day at a time <3


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, I had no symptoms either, just some mild cramping which had me convinced I was losing my precious ones. In fact I've been very lucky and had no morning sickness nausea etc. I've only just started feeling them kick as like Coolstar I have an anterior placenta which is extra thick as it's serving both babies. There's no getting away from the fact that it's a nerve wrecking time and the '2 week waits' just seem to go on and on! 
I had a scan today which was a bit of a screw up on the hospitals part as my last scan was 9 days ago and they need to leave 14 days between measurements. However they did say that there's a possibility that one twin may have increased amniotic fluid, I'm desperately trying not to google it as I'm sure it's not great. I'm being rescanned on Friday (which will be 14 days since last scan) and seeing the consultant then. That said, the girls were wriggling around like crazy and therefore the sonogropher found it hard to get accurate measurements so it could have been a false reading. The risk of twin to twin transfusion should have passed so I'm not too concerned and trying to stay level headed until I find out more in Friday. However we've passed the 24 week mark so another milestone hit. x


----------



## Coolstar

PC, keeping fingers Xed that its a false reading. I was asked to do a detail fetal echocardiogram since my doctor told that IVF babies have more heart defects then those conceived naturally. The sonographer really had a hard time doing it since my baby was doing gymnastics like crazy . So if babies are not cooperative there can be false reading. Yayyy for your 24 weeks marks. Try not to worry much and do keep us posted !!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies, I feel so much better now and that's made me a lot calmer. But by the sounds of things its one worry after another, does it ever stop? 

PC hope the rescan goes ok on Friday, I had to google it because I had no idea what it was and its says not to panic, its common for twins and continue to give birth to healthy babies. These little ones do like to give us the run around hey. 

Ladies, where did you get your oversea prescriptions from here in the UK? I have called the recommended clinic but I think they are really expensive and want to get a quote from somewhere else.

Thanks,
:flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks pinkie! 
I'll PM you with details of the pharmacy I used. x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the info PC much appreciated.

So i started spotting this afternoon with some mild cramping. Trying to stay calm but freaking out a little. I've told the clinic they are not worried about the cramps but I need to let them know if I am still spotting tomorrow.

Getting pregnant or at least trying is going to be the death of me!!

X


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, I know one thing for sure.... the worries never stops. I thought once I get my bfp I will be worry free but than I wanted to see the sac, once I saw the sac thought would feel better once I hear the heartbeat, then came the kick. Even now I am scared that something might go wrong. Cramps are normal and many ladies do spot. Try to relax.


----------



## Pussycat1

No the worries never end, I think that's it for the rest of our lives! 
Pinkie, from what I understand spotting is very common and I had cramping right up to 11 or 12 weeks, so much so that I went for a scan at the EPU. I was told that progesterone (cyclogest, Gestone etc) can cause it. However it's worth checking out. Is your scan tomorrow or next week? x


----------



## Pinkie3

The clinic have said mild cramping is a natural early sign, the cramping isn't worrying me too much its the spotting. Although it has slowed down and now just brown and only when I wipe (sorry tmi). 

My scan is next Weds I will be 6 weeks 3 day, anyone know the earliest I can go? I am thinking of changing it to Monday when I will be 6 weeks.

:flower:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've stopped in. So, I thought I would swing in and see how everyone is doing. I see that Pinkie is doing very well! Congrats! Super exciting. 

AFM - Since my freak natural, but ectopic, pregnancy, I've been TTC naturally for 2 months because I can't afford to take additional steps until January. I figure in Jan, I'll try a couple more rounds of IUI with injectables. It's all very iffy given that it looks like I've got a wonky tube (we couldn't trace it fully on my initial HSG and now I've had an ectopic to suggest that there was a valid reason for that). I'm not sure what the next step will be if the IUIs don't work out because our financial situation is so ugly. I guess the bottom line is - I'm playing it by ear right now.


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, been following you on the other thread, wishing you all the best of look and that you get a lovely BFP Christmas present.
Pinkie, I think my first scan was at 6 weeks, if your spotting I woukd call them and see if they can bring it forward, my hospital were great and said to go in right away. If you're worried ask for help, sometimes you have to be pushy. x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks PC, I will. Thankfully my spotting is barely there now which the clinic are pleased about. I have to keep an eye on it and report if there is any fresh blood. I had some mild cramping yesterday but its worse today, the last few hours its been quite painful, not a take your breath away pain but enough for me to want some pain relieve. Anyone know if I can take anything or anything the will help to ease it? Its too late to contact my clinic unfortunately. 

TTC, nice to hear from you and that you have a plan in place, lets hope the IUI's do the trick so you don't need to think further ahead. Good luck. 

How is everyone else doing? Babies and bumps? 

MrsG, hope you are ok and that Tommy is continuing to grow stronger.

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, how is your cramping? Hope you are fine now.


----------



## Pinkie3

I am feeling much better today thanks coolstar. It was a little scary but think that's because it's all so new and i don't know what's going on but feeling fine now thanks goodness.

PC good luck with scan tomorrow

Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, I am glad you are feeling better !! You need a ticker now :)


----------



## Pinkie3

Unfortunately it got better but then got worse. I woke up with deep red blood this morning and it's not stopped all day, it's like a period but I've no pain. I have increased my progesterone and brought my early scan forward to Monday. 

I am struggling to stay positive about this, deep down i think it's over. :-(


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie, You're in my prayers. Keeping my FX'ed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie what are the clinic saying? Fingers crossed all will be ok, try not up worry and rest up over the weekend. x


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie3 said:


> Unfortunately it got better but then got worse. I woke up with deep red blood this morning and it's not stopped all day, it's like a period but I've no pain. I have increased my progesterone and brought my early scan forward to Monday.
> 
> I am struggling to stay positive about this, deep down i think it's over. :-(

Oh Pinkie :hugs: , did you call your clinic ? Monday is far away. Can't you go to Emergency/Urgent Care for a scan ? You will be in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie no matter what happens you will have your baby, just keep your chin up and be gentle on yourself. I'm sorry you're going through this. My fx that maybe you've just lost 1 embryo and that there's still hope. I lost 1 emby early on in one of the de ivf's and when there are 2 in there you jyst never know and can't give up!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you for your support ladies, i am trying to hang there but this bleeding is just not giving up, it's like my period! 

The clinic advised increasing my progesterone and booking an earlier scan, i should be 6 weeks Monday they reckon any earlier will probably not show much. I just can't see how a pregnancy can survive this heavy bleeding? 

I have my sister with me this weekend who doesn't know anything, part of me is struggling to keep a brave face but the other part is glad she is here to keep my mind off things and keep me busy

DH has been wonderful as usual I don't know how I'd cope without him.

X


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh Pinkie, my heart goes out to you. Thinking about you and hoping for you. x
2Have how's your lovely bundle doing? Is she over the wind and more settled? I've followed your lead on the 'gently used' approach and snatching up any offers that appear on my local twin group page, quite successful so far! Having to buy two of everything is so expensive, feels like we used all our money creating these miracle girls! 
I had my last fortnightly scan yesterday and all is fine, Mondays scare of one twin having too much amniotic fluid was just that, they're both very even and growing nicely. I'm feeling them move now too which is lovely! 
Mrs G how's Tommy doing? Are you home? Hope things are settling for you. 
Hi to everyone else. 
xx


----------



## Coolstar

Thinking about you Pinkie and just praying that your little bean is fine.
PC, glad both of your twins are doing good.


----------



## TTC74

Pinkie. :hugs: Hoping for the best.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. 

Pinkie am keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you're doing ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I've been rubbish at keeping up with news. 

So we came gone from hospital last Monday and it's been a learning curve from there. He has a tendency to stop breathing while eating and is prone to reflux but is doing ok. Just glad to be home and get into a routine, of sorts! 

Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you for all your support ladies, unfortunately its over for me :cry:

The scan today confirms there is now no pregnancy. I am more angry and frustrated than anything else because this is the second time my body has rejected a pregnancy. I will be going back for a FET with the one we have left, just waiting to hear from the clinic. 

PC and Coolstar, I know your first DE round failed too, can you please tell me what you did different the second time? I know it was to do with immunes.

Thank you xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I know only too well the heartbreak. I think my immune issues were different from yours (I had raised NK cells), however for my second cycle (frozen embryo transfer) the things that we're different we're:
Endometrial scratch the month before transfer. 
Increased dose of prednisone (failed cycle 10mg/day, FET cycle 25mg/day). 
Progesterone in oil rather than cyclogest
Embryo transfer done under sedation (as they'd had difficulty transferring in previous cycles). 
In both cycles I had Intralipd infusion before transfer, on day of transfer and on positive test. 
I'm not sure which of these things made the difference or indeed if it was just luck. 
I hope this helps and you can move onto a successful FET. xx


----------



## Mrs G

Pinkie I am so sorry to hear your news. I also had a bfn on my first de cycle. I've not been diagnosed with immune/nk issues but I did take prednisone the 2nd time. I was underweight with the first de cycle, I was very fit but not very healthy, whereas with cycle 2 my weight was better. I also had acupuncture right before and after et. Take good care of yourself and I'll keep everything crossed for your frostie. 
Xxx


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie3 said:


> Thank you for all your support ladies, unfortunately its over for me :cry:
> 
> The scan today confirms there is now no pregnancy. I am more angry and frustrated than anything else because this is the second time my body has rejected a pregnancy. I will be going back for a FET with the one we have left, just waiting to hear from the clinic.
> 
> PC and Coolstar, I know your first DE round failed too, can you please tell me what you did different the second time? I know it was to do with immunes.
> 
> Thank you xx

Oh Pinkie :hugs: , I am so sorry. I know nothing I can say will make you feel better but just be strong. I had lost all hope and it happened to me, I know it will happen for you too.
For me I think PIO (progesterone in oil) shot did help. I requested my doctor to start with Progesterone Injection 3 days before my last FET transfer. Also was taking predisone (although I don't have any immune problem ). My doc was very particular about checking my estrogen level ( don't know why ) and just few days before my transfer when I did blood work to check my estrogen it was low, so she gave me one shot (don't rem the inj name ) of estrogen. Also was taking blood thinner shots ( anticoagulant ) after transfer ( although I was taking that even in my first cycle of DE IVF ).


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, I don't know what to say. I am so sorry. I don't think people can understand the heartbreak this entire business causes unless you have been through it yourself. It's hard to believe that some people get pregnant so easily when we have to deal with all this crap :nope:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sending you lots of :hugs: Pinkie. Keeping YOU and DH in my prayers. XX

Bluebell - I totally agree with you!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, sorry Coolstar reminded me I was also having daily Clexane shots during both cycles. x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks everyone for all your kind words and sharing your stories with me, I appreciate it. For me, I feel like there is no stone left unturned, I have tried everything, steroids, clexane, aspirin, embryo glue, HSG, hysteroscopy, time lapse, endo scratch, acupuncture the list goes on, I really thought it was my eggs. I am still waiting to hear from the clinic and it will be interesting to hear what they say.

MrsG, I am so pleased to hear that you've been able to take Tommy home. I hope he continues to build his strength. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is getting on well, have a good day. x


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, don't give up you still have frosties, I think what we all forget is IVF (whether our own eggs or donor) is never a guarantee, it's still a gamble that we all take each time. My clinic told me success rates with DE were 50%, so maybe next time you'll be in the right 50%. In the mean time take care if yourself and make time to grieve with your partner. xx


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, just be strong. I hope your clinic has some explanation. No one should mc specially IVF ladies. I thought IVF was a sure thing, then came DE and when that failed I realized nothing was for sure. After spending so much money, heartache (not even talking about the physical pain ) its all about luck. 
MrsG, I am glad to know that you and Tommy are back at home. Hope he recovers soon. Keep us posted !!


----------



## boopin4baby

PC and Coolstar, I couldn't of said it better myself. Whether using donor or own eggs, IVF is a numbers game. And hopefully we're on the winning side eventually!! Don't give up Pinkie, you'll get your take home baby soon!! 

AFM, My stay-cation is almost over (2 days left) then I go back to work. I'm a Nurse and not looking forward to those busy & long shifts.. lol!!

HELLO to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for your encouragement ladies, don't worry I wont be giving up that easily :thumbup:. I just need that luck to fall my side. I was given 50% chance with each of my OE cycles and then 70% chance with this DE cycle. By the law of averages we have to get lucky soon. 

The clinic want me to take a positive from this that I did get a positive B-HCG and a sac was detected so hopefully this is a good prognostic for future treatment. I have a Skype call booked for next week so hopefully find out more then. 

I have to go the early pregnancy unit once my bleeding stops to make sure the sac has gone and no other remaining conception products. I am really hoping it comes away by itself and I don't need a D&C. 

Boopin, good luck in returning to work. You nurses are wonderful people.

Hope all babies and bumps are doing well x

:flower:


----------



## TTC74

Pinkie, you're in my prayers. 

AFM - I'm 7 DPO today on a natural cycle. Given my success thus far, though, I'm not that optimistic. I reached out to the people who do financing for IVF for my fertility clinic. They are supposed to call me back. My credit stinks. So, that's probably going to be a no-go, but I figured it would be better to know where I stand.


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie I am so so sorry to hear that...Don't lose hope. One frostie left and it is your little rainbow!

xoxo


----------



## Coolstar

Miscarriage after IVF should be against the laws of nature. That's all I can say.....Pinkie, hope you don't need D&C. Was yours a blighted ovum ? I had read its the leading cause of early mc. I am keeping my fingers Xed for your next FET cycle. Always remember night is darkest just before dawn.
TTC, hope you find some good news with your credit score.
Boopin, all the best !!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing ok. 

Pinkie, stay strong, I am thinking of you. 

So Tommy is back in hospital. The repair to his food pipe tightened and virtually closed back over so he had surgery yesterday after a few scary days of stopping breathing and being unable to feed. He'll have to have surgery a few more times to stretch the pipe but is so much better today. The last 3 weeks have just been a blur, think I'm surviving on adrenaline alone! 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G I'm very sorry to hear about Tommy being still in and out of hospital, i can't imagine the stress you're going through. Xx

Pinkie, hang in there! After countless ivf's, de ivf's and then after immune testing and the countless treatments of humira, IVIg, Lovenox (celexane), prednisone, and LIT, then another fresh & frozen ivf's still failed, we got pregnant naturally. I agree with what the ladies say - it is a numbers game. Keep trying, my body always seems to respond better when dieting and exercising (super low carb, high veg & protein diet), but as much as I've tried everything it all boils down to winning the lotto!! Take care of yourself, take some time to heal your spirit and then go again full force. I'm so sorry it ddn't work out this time, my heart aches for you having to go through this. Sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## Pussycat1

MrsG, so sorry to hear that Tommy is back in hospital, you've certainly had a tough time of it over the past few weeks. I hope you're coping and getting the support you need. x


----------



## LLbean

get well Tommy!!!!


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, can't imagine what you are going through. It must be so tough, hope Tommy gets well soon.


----------



## boopin4baby

MrsG - How's Tommy doing?? xx

Pinkie - How was your visit at the early pregnancy unit?? Are you okay??

Have a blessed Sunday everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, how was everyones weekend? 

I stayed at a friends for a few days and it was nice to get away from everyday life. 

Not too much to report from me. I am still waiting to finish bleeding before going to the early pregnancy unit. This is my 11th day of full flow bleeding, is this right? I have never bled this much before. 

MrsG, I am so sorry to hear about Tommy, I can't even imagine how difficult this is for you. He sounds like a little fighter so hope he is getting stronger. Anymore update?

How are you all getting on, anything to report? 

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, mrs G I hope Tommy is out of the woods now and happily cuddled in your arms xx

MacKinley has had 2 bouts of thrush since getting home, odd since I take probiotics and she does too. She's strong enough to hold her head up by herself and smiled intentionally at me yesterday for what I think was the first time (Yeay - I had a wee cry). It snowed over night but we're still going to do our afternoon walk. Will put the bunting down snow suit on to keep cozy.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, Yey for a smile I am sure that was a heart melting moment. Sorry to hear the little lady has thrush, bless her that can't be nice. Hope it clears up quickly. Enjoy your walk x


----------



## Coolstar

2have, cant believe your baby is one month old already ( time just flies ) and she smiled, that's so adorable.
Pinkie, it was good that you were with your friend for few days. Takes your mind off. What will be your next step after your AF stops ?
MrsG, hope Tommy is better now. Keep us posted.
PC, Boopin, Llbean how are you ladies ?
AFM, I had an appointment with my ob last Friday. She did an u/s and baby is head down. Also did register with our hospital yesterday.


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar - Your baby's head is down, that's great news. Baby is getting into position, not a whole lot of room left to move around in. I just noticed that your due on New Year's Day. You could even have a Christmas baby. What a wonderful gift that would be to have your sweet baby in your arms on Christmas Day!!

AFM, All of our testing is complete. And now I'm just waiting to hear back from my Nurse Coordinator during the week of 11/16. She'll give us the AFC results on our donor. I'm praying that our donor has plenty of follicles. Enough for a fresh and a frozen cycle if needed. I started BCP on Sunday and I'm anxious to get my 1st IVF cycle started (it seems like it's taking an eternity to start)!! :haha:

Hello TTC74, PC, Llbean, 2have, Pinkie and MrsG :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

MrsG - I hope Tommy is doing better. 

AFM - I have turned up another natural BFP but my beta was super low (below 10). So, they don't know if it was just super early or if it's another ectopic or something. I go back in for another beta Monday.


----------



## boopin4baby

TTC74 - Keeping my FX'ed for you hun. :happydance: "BFP Dance".. lol!!


----------



## Coolstar

TTC, keeping my fingers Xed that it is a sticky bean. Keep us posted !!
Boopin, wow !! you started your bcp. It is so exciting to start the process and at the same time when the transfer date approaches its little overwhelming. So maybe a month left for you (for ET ) . I am keeping my fingers and toes Xed for you :) so that your donor has lots of eggies for you to transfer and freeze.


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, wow the head is down how scary and how exciting. Obviously eager to meet mummy and daddy. How are you feeling? 

Boopin, great news that you have started bcp. I found the build up went really slow but once it gets started then really flies by. Hoping your lovely donor is getting herself ready to give you lots of fab eggs. So exciting. 

TTC, congrats on the bfp I hope you have a rising beta on Monday. Good luck. 

AFM, I am still bleeding!!!!! I had my Skype follow up call with the clinic today and he thinks I am still bleeding because there are remaining conception products. Oh god, I really hope not. Thankfully I have my scan booked tomorrow so will find out what is going on. We also discuss what went wrong with this cycle and then plan for FET. Cutting a long story short, we were unlucky there are no obvious reasons why I had a MC and wants me to take a positive that I did actually get pregnant. He also wants me to get blood clot testing as its the one thing we havnt tested and he wants to make sure its covered. I need to wait 4-6 after I finish bleeding so might be the New Year now but I am hoping things move quickly so I can still get back out for FET early new year. It's good news that there isn't anything wrong but there is a part of me that wishes they could find something so I can take a magic pill and make it better. If only... 

Hi to everyone else here, hope all babies and bumps are doing well and you're having a good week. 

x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie hopefully more testing will help you understand what's going on and help you with success in the next IVF!
Coolstar are you getting excited for bab's arrival-you're very close! Any birth plan in the works? You took a birth n babies class didn't you? How was it?
Ttc that'd be the best to have another surprise natural pregnancy on this board, miracles do happen! DH is just in putting our little miracle to bed at the moment. Fx that your numbers come back healthy & high.
Boopin' all the best with np this next IVF, all my f&t are crossed for more bfp's for you ladies right now!! Let's have a busy 2016 ladies<3


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Ladies, 
MrsG, thinking about your and your precious Tommy, I can't imagine what you're going through and hope he's improving. 
Boppin, woohoo, you've hopped on the start of this ride! Fingers crossed for lots of lovely healthy eggs! 
2Have, how are you doing with your lovely one? I'm getting so nervous about whether I'll be a good mum and cope with having 2, however I guess it's like everything else we've been through, we HAVE to cope! 
Pinkie, I know exactly what you mean about just wishing you could take a magic pill, I think 'unexplained' infertility is one of the hardest things, however hopefully with a bit more testing your next FET will be the one. 
Coolstar, how are you coping? You're 5 weeks ahead of me, though my girls will probably be born within a week or two of yours as we'll be saying hello early. How's your bump? I've gone through a huge growth spurt the past 2 weeks, so getting big. With at least another 10 weeks to go I'm beginning to wonder just how big I'll get! At least I've not got big anywhere else apart from my bump! 
Sorry if I missed anyone else, hope you're all doing fine. x &#128573;


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh TTC, how could I forget! It would be so amazing if you've got another natural BFP!! Got everything crossed! x


----------



## Pinkie3

PC, I am sure it's only natural to be nervous but you will make a great mother. These girls are very lucky to be wanted and loved so very much. 

Quick update from me... Had my scan at the EPU today and the sac has now gone which suggests a complete miscarriage, however they also done a pregnancy test which came back positive. I have to go back next week for a repeat test and scan. Does it ever end?? 

Have a lovely weekend ladies x


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Lovely Ladies,

I'm at work and it's slow right now, so I'm checking in.. lol!! I actually wanted to pop in and say how Thankful I am to have found this thread/community. I don't know what I'd do, if I didn't have this support group. No one in my life can begin to understand my fertility struggles. Unless you've been through it yourself, you truly can't empathize.

AFM, I'm anxiously waiting on my donor's AFC report. I pray everyday that she works out for us. I'm very hopeful about her. She's 24 (young enough to be my biological daughter). :haha: She's very active and a bright young lady. I love the fact that she's of a different ethnicity than me. She's absolutely beautiful (Lebanese & Korean). I didn't feel that it was important to try and find a donor that looks like me. I just want to be a mommy. That's what matters the most to me. <3 I feel in my heart of all hearts that she is the donor for us!! 

Have a blessed & relaxed weekend ladies. Be good to yourselves!! :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, I'm not sure what that means from your report, does HCG remain in your body for a while? Do they have to wait for it to drop before you can move on? 
Boopin, what a lovely post and I couldn't agree more with what you've said. There have been times on this journey where I've wanted to scream and cry and just knowing that the ladies in here understand helped so much. It's such a nerve wrecking time, my donor was also 24, a good age for healthy eggs! Will they give you an AFC? My clinic would only tell me the count after collection, I guess they don't want to get your hopes up. Where are you being treated? x


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi PC, Our clinic will do an AFC test on the selected donor before she's "locked in". Our clinic likes to see 15 or greater antral follicles for a fresh and a frozen cycle. We're on the 1 fresh & 1 FET (if needed) plan. It's reassuring to know that if our donor doesn't have enough antral follicles, we can choose another. But, I really hope that she's the one!! I love everything about her profile and it just feels like a good match. We should know the results soon, next week to be exact. I'm being treated in the United States. PC, I feel inspired after reading your TTC journey. You didn't give up on your dreams of motherhood and eventually it happened for you, X2!! That's so awesome!! Are you nervous about raising twins?? What a blessing =)


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Boopin, that's a great plan that your clinic offer, there's no risk with your donor, I have a good feeling for you! 
I'm glad my journey has inspired you, though I certainly hope yours isn't quite so long and drawn out! 
Yes I'm starting to get nervous about raising twins! However I'm also so excited and can't wait to meet my miracle girls. I know it's going to be harder than I can imagine but I'm sure the rewards will be more than worth it. I've got all the nursery furniture being delivered today, feels like another big step! I never thought I'd see the day when I had a cot/crib in my house! You will too, I know it! xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Your going to make me cry PC!! That's so touching to hear you say that you'd never thought to see the day that you had a cot/crib in your house. And now your going to see 2 of everything!! You've definitely been blessed with your "miracle girls". Your going to be a great mom. You've wanted this for so long and have planned well, I'm sure. Your an older mom like me and I know you'll have a lot more patience and will appreciate every milestone. Don't be nervous PC, it will be fine. Are you going to have a c-section? What are your birthing plans? I'm excited for you!! :dance:


----------



## Pussycat1

Aww thanks Boopin, that's so nice of you. I'll be having a csection, I asked our consultant and he said hed recommend a section, as he rightly pointed out it's been a long hard journey to get here so why introduce any element if risk. I can't argue with that! Plus we can plan as we'll know exactly when it will all happen. I have another scan on Thurs AM, midwife Thurs PM then consultant on Friday, however I thinki it's too early for them to plan when. Last time I asked they said they simply see whether the babies are better inside or out and go from there. I'm hoping for c22nd Jan as I'll be 37 weeks then. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pc you will be a great mom! Just get organized beforehand :haha:
I think the most valuable purchases for us were the stainless steel Pura Kiki bottles that you can heat in 10 seconds under the tap - a screaming baby needs fast food:winkwink:

The huge tommee tippee steamer - throw 6 bottles, lids, soothers, nipple shields and medication syringes in there, hit the button and bam! Ready for next feeding. 

The SpectraC breast pump - pumps milk faster than any other breast pump on the market & has a night light for night pumping when you don't want to wake the DH or baby. It's aldo the easiest to clean & mist hygienic because it's a closed system (check babylabgear). Git mine off ebay for $79 new  

https://m.babygearlab.com rates the products you'll need. We also have done daily walks with the Uppababy Vista stroller which comes with bassinette, is lighter than 99% of prams and converts to carry 1,2,or 3 kids.


----------



## Coolstar

PC, Jan 22nd.......... so excited for you !! I totally feel you, even I am so worried whether I will be a good mum or not. I mean 3+years of my life I just wanted to get pregnant and now when the date is approaching I am scared/ excited/ worried how will I be as a mom. 
2have, how is the little one ? My EDD is Jan1st, but my Ob/Gyn said she wont go beyond my due date since mine is an IVF, so I am not sure what if I don't go into labor by 1st Jan, maybe C-section. Need to talk with her about the issue. 
Pinkie, I think its take time for HCG to get out of the body. Hopefully by the next test it will be negative. 
Boopin, I am keeping everything crossed for you.
MrsG, how is Tommy ?


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar/PC I am sure you will both make wonderful parents. I suppose for us we put everything into actually getting pregnant you don't think beyond that. Your little miracles will be coming into the world soon I can imagine it must be very exciting and scary. Are you now organised and sorted with all the things for babies arrivals? It looks like the lists are never ending. 

Coolstar, maybe they will induce you after Christmas so you don't go after your due date? Especially as baby is head down already, certainly eager to meet you. 

2have/Mrs G, how are your little ones getting on?

Boopin, any news/update on your donor? 

Not much to update from me. I am still bleeding!!! Will find out more at the scan and test on Friday. I can't have my blood tests until 6 weeks after a negative HCG level so there is no chance of me having a FET Jan, I think it will Feb at the earliest. Will know more once the test results come back after the new year so in the meantime I just have to sit and wait... :coffee:


----------



## TTC74

So happy for all you new moms and soon to be new moms! 

Pinkie - so sorry you're having to struggle through this wait. 

AFM - I went for my followup beta and it was 485 which was way higher than I anticipated. The Dr is very happy with it, and I'll go in for my ultrasound in 2 weeks. Bizarrely, just before my BFP I placed a call to find out about financing for IVF and the message is still on my phone!


----------



## Pinkie3

TTC74, that's a great beta, congratulations. I hope you continue to have a H&H 9 months. Keep us posted on your progress.

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar I fail to understand the connection between conception and delivery method. The women in my birth class who had to be induced had a much harder time of it. I hope you go naturally and never be afraid to assert questions or opinion - your body, your baby!

Pinkie after one of my natural pregnancies ended at 8 weeks I didn't have snything happen for 2 months. Maybe it's a goid thing your body is doing, i had to go on meds to kick start any sign of life/cycle. I hope the new year brings you success. Waiting is the hardest part!

Ttc congrats on your beta! I had a feeling it may be something positive:happydance::bunny:
When's the first scan?


----------



## LLbean

yey TTC74!!!!!!!! OMG how exciting!!! keeping everything crossed for you!

Hugs to all of you ladies


----------



## Coolstar

TTC, massive congratulation !! Hope you have h&h 9 months.


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - I'm still waiting on my donor's AFC results. It's driving me nuts :wacko: waiting. Any day now (week of 11/16) I can receive her report. I have to sit and wait 2. So, I'll grab a cup of java with you!! :coffee: LOL!!

Hello lovely ladies.. XX


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, thinking about you !! Hope the results came with flying colors .


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> Boopin, thinking about you !! Hope the results came with flying colors .

I'm still waiting Coolstar. My Nurse Coordinator said she'd contact me as soon as she see's her. She's coming in the week of 11/16. Of course, they won't tell me our donor's appointment date. The anticipation is nerve wracking. It kinda feels like I'm waiting for a baby to be born.. "Is it a boy or is it a girl?" :haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

Quick update on my donor. She had her initial consultation today and passed her physical. She had 8 antral follicles in each ovary. A total of 16. After stimming she should produce plenty of eggs. She's only 24, so she should have lots of healthy eggs for me. :thumbup: I'm so thrilled to be moving forward on my TTC journey. Hopefully, I'll get a New Year's BFP!!

PC - Did you get the nursery set up?
Pinkie - How are you doing my dear? xx
Coolstar - How's your 3rd trimester coming along?
Hello to everyone else. And congrats to the newly expecting moms!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Not good news from me unfortunately. My follow up scan shows I've had an ectopic pregnancy in my left tube, i have been in hospital since yesterday and should be going into theatre this afternoon for a laparoscopy and will more than likely need my tube removed! I knew something wasn't right but I wasn't expecting this, was devastated. Hoping it's over quickly so I can go home and move forward.

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Oh Pinkie, I'm so sorry to hear that you've had this bad experience. I hope you don't have to get your tube removed. Thank goodness with IVF, you can totally bypass your tubes. You'll be in my prayers today. Sending you lots of LOVE and ((hugs)). Please keep us updated hun. :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, I'm so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you. 
Boopin, fantastic news in your donor, great results! 
TTC any updates? 
Well I've made it to third trimester! Spent the day with my cousin and his 7 month old twin girls, they make to look so easy! Such gorgeous girls. 
2have how are you? 
MrsG, we haven't heard from you for a while, I hope all is well. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc how are you feeling? Any news of next steps?
Pinkie I'm so sorry you're going through an ectopic :-( I hope you come out unscathed.
Boopin,very excited for you to get loads of eggies, grow eggies grow!
Pc how are you feeling? Any bump yet? Any purchases yet? 
LLBean, Mrs G, and everyone else, how is everyone?

Baby MacKinley has her 2 month check up & vaccines in a few weeks. We're splitting up her vaccines to make it a little easier for her body. We've been doing walks everyday and I got back into the gym last week. Been doing some research about how to get your cycle back while bf-ing. Can't wait to try for #2!!:happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry Pinkie. 

AFM - I'm doing pretty good. Having some pregnancy symptoms for sure. What's more - I got a 3+ on a weeks estimator today. Last time, my hormones never got this high. So, I'm very optimistic for my first u/s which is in 8 days.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone  
Sorry not been on in a while and for all the updates I've missed. 
We've been in an out of hospital. Including the initial constructive surgery, Tommy's had 4 operations. The pipe keeps closing over so they have to kept stretching it. Once a week at the mo but we've not actually made it to a scheduled appointment, we always have to go in as an emergency a couple of days before. We don't know how much longer this will go on for but in the meantime we are getting to know the hospital ward and it's amazing staff very well! 
Xx


----------



## Pussycat1

MrsG, how difficult for you all. I hope things improve soon and little a Tommy can settle down to a quiet time at home with you. I hope you're doing ok too and coping with it all. Sending lots of love. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Mrs G what a rough start :hugs:
I hope Tommy can stay home soon, poor little guy-that can't be comfortable:cry:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, a quick update from me. I finally came home today, unfortunately I had both my tubes removed on Saturday. Devastated! That hope for a miracle is always with us no matter how unlikely and I am struggling with that loss. It's early days and I am looking forward to putting this behind me and moving on in the New Year. 

MrsG, I am so sorry to hear Tommy is still needing treatment but pleased to hear you have amazing staff looking after you all. I really hope he overcomes this soon so you can get on with your family life, this must be so difficult for you. Beautiful profile picture by the way.

Boopin, great news on your donor, sounds like she has some lovely eggs for you. I hope things get started for you soon for a lovely Xmas bfp. Keep us posted. 

2have, good for you getting back into the gym, I don't know how you do it. I hope MacKinley's check up and injections go well, if she is anything like her mummy she will breeze through them.

PC, congratulations making it to 3rd trimester, I hope you had fun getting some practice with your cousins twins.

Hi to everyone else, hope all babies, bumps and bumps to be are doing well. Love to you all xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh Pinkie, I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this. Stay strong, there will be a path forward for you. xx


----------



## TTC74

Pinkie :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - Your'e an amazing woman. I love love your spirit!! Try to remain strong and when you can't, remember that you've got us (your ttc sisters). You can lean on anyone of us, anytime. Sending you lots of :hugs: Take care of yourself hun. xx<3


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, I am so sorry :( . Why did they remove both of your tube ? One thing good about IVF is that you don't need tubes. Pls stay strong !!
MrsG, it is such a tough start. I hope Tommy recovers soon. Lots of love to him.
Boopin, so happy for you. Hope your donor has lots of eggs for you. Keep us posted, hoping for your New Year BFP, it would be so nice !!
2have, yayyyy for Baby#2 !! It must be so exciting to think about trying once more.
PC, how is your bump coming ? Are you finished with baby shopping ?


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar said:


> Pinkie, I am so sorry :( . Why did they remove both of your tube ? One thing good about IVF is that you don't need tubes.
> 
> 
> Absolutely, and thank god for IVF and DE. I had a large ectopic in my left tube and my right one was also swollen and scarred. Because I had two embryos transferred they couldn't take the risk and had to remove both.
> 
> xClick to expand...


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs G I <3 your new avatar!! He's SO sweet!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, so sorry to hear this. Wishing you all the best and sending you hugs. When do you think you will return to use your frosties? Maybe we will cycle at the same time in March xx 
Mrs G, hope you are doing ok ? Poor little Tommy. 
Boopin- good luck. 
TTC- good luck for your scan.
Hope all you other ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

How's everyone doing? 
MrsG I hope things are improving with Tommy
2have, how's your gorgeous girl doing?
Boopin, what's the latest? 
Pinkie, I hope you're recovering and being gentle on yourself, you've been through a lot. The only comfort I took from failed cycles was that each time they learn a little but more about what's right for you. 
Hi Bluebell! 
Coolstar, how's your third tri going. This is where it starts getting so real! 
AFM, all doing fine with the preg, I'm pretty organised in terms of buying things. I found an amazing twin group on Facebook and have either been given or bought loads of things at knock down prices. Also my cousin has given me so much stuff, I think my girls have more clothes than me and they're not even born! Planning on ordering the pushchair next weekend as my parents are visiting and are buying it for us. On the downside I'm laid up in bed as my Sacro-iliac joint is playing up again and all my lower back muscles spasmed. I can't take and anti inflamatories which is what I really need, so on paracetamol. It's helping a bit but still pretty tender. I'm hoping it will be a short lived episode, last time it happened it went on for 3-4 weeks &#128563; I'm rubbish at being ill and DH is being so kind to me. I've been so lucky so far with the pregnancy I guess I can't complain. This could have happened pregnant or not. xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi PC :hugs: Sorry to hear about your sacroiliac joint(s) acting up during your pregnancy. Have you tried using a maternity sacroiliac belt to try and stabilize your sacroiliac joints? Lower back, pelvic and hip pain isn't fun, especially during pregnancy!!

AFM, It's just a waiting game for now. My Nurse Coordinator says that if all goes well, I should be having a mid January transfer. My donor still has some testing to do and we have to draw up our legal contracts. She is a first-time donor and hasn't completed all her testing yet. I have faith that she'll work out for us. I just feel real good about her. I'm in no rush. You can't rush something as important as this. Of course, I wanted to be pregnant like yesterday. :haha: But, I'm totally fine with taking things one step at a time. I don't want to worry about things too much. So far everything is falling right into place. I'm happy.


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell bun said:


> When do you think you will return to use your frosties? Maybe we will cycle at the same time in March xx

I have to wait to wait at least 3 month before my FET so we are probably looking around March time. Would be great to be cycle buddies :hugs:

x


----------



## Pinkie3

PC I am sorry to hear of the muscle spasms and Sacro-iliac joint, not nice when you are heavily pregnant with twins. Have you been given any advice on how to cope with it? Glad to hear DH is looking after you. The men don't have to do much while babies are being nurtured so this is where they need to chip in, bless em. 

Boopin, lovely to heat things are falling into place for you. I know you must be itching to get things started but best to make sure everything is how it should be. Once you get that nod to go ahead it all goes very quickly. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. I have managed to get out a few times for some fresh air which has been nice, although I am feeling a bit irritated by the cuts today, they are right on my creases so a little annoying but I am healing well which is the main thing. 

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

PC, I am sorry to hear about your spasms. I remember before ET you were worried about having twins for the very reason. Its good that you have bought most of the things at knock down price. I have done most of my purchase online from Amazon. Need to pack my hospital bag today. Cant believe I am almost there.
Pinkie, I had read that ectopic is more common in IVF then natural pregnancy. I have a feeling that your next cycle will work since the embryos did implant.
Boopin, really excited for you. Hoping for a New Year BFP :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - I'm happy to hear that your recovering nicely from your bilateral salpingectomy. 
Coolstar - How exciting to be packing your hospital bag. What are you putting in it?
PC - Are you feeling any better? Has the pain subsided?
Bluebell - Where are you in your ttc journey? I'm a first time IVF'er.. lol!!
MrsG - How's Tommy doing? He's such a cutie!!
2have - MacKinley is 2 months old already =.) What are some of her milestones?

Has anyone heard from Garnet? I hope she and her family are doing well? xx


----------



## TTC74

Bopping - so happy things are falling into place for you! 

Coolstar - what an exciting time! 

MrsG - hope your family including Tommy are doing well. 

AFM - I have my scan in a few hours. So, I'm busy not sleeping in the middle of the night in anticipation!


----------



## boopin4baby

TTC - I can't sleep either.. lol!! Sometimes I just lay in bed at night and imagine being pregnant, giving birth and holding my little one. My pregnancy thoughts keep me awake often =.)
Did you get pregnant on a natural cycle or with assistance? What a true blessing to have your BFP!! I bet it feels surreal. I'm keeping my fx'ed for you hun. xx


----------



## TTC74

It was a natural cycle but I was taking all the fertility supplements from fairhaven health. im grateful, but it is a bit weird. I tried for a year and a half and an IUI with injectables cycle with no BFPs. Then, I got 2 BFPs in 3 months with fertility supplements. So, I guess there is something to these fertility supplements!


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, these is the list I have made searching the net.

Hubby Land:

1.) Shirts, Pants, Undies 
2.) Comfy lounge pants for bed time
3.) socks for night time
4.) Cell phone, Tablet, Camera chargers
5.) Personal Grooming: Shampoo, toothbrush

Baby Land

1.) Carseat
2.) Going home outfit
3.) Onesies for while in the hospital
4.) Warm blanket for ride home 
5.) Baby hand scratch covers

Me
1.) Paperwork; insurance info, IDs, 
2.) super cozy socks
3.) Pads
4.) Pj's
5.) Personal Grooming Stuffs; lip balm, hair ties, shampoo/conditioner, lotion, toothpaste, toothbursh
6.) Go home clothes; bra, loose shirt, loose pants

I am sure next year you will be holding your baby in your arms !! Then you will have lots of sleepless nights :)

TTC, how did your scan go ?
2have, MrsG, PC, Pinkie how are you all doing ?
And we did put up our Christmas Tree yesterday !!


----------



## TTC74

My scan went well enough. I'm measuring 6W2D. There was a little flicker of a heart beat but we couldn't measure the rate (in part because of my tilted uterus). I go back in two weeks to get a much better picture.


----------



## boopin4baby

:dance::headspin:Congratulations TTC!! I'm so thrilled for you!! :happydance::yipee:

Coolstar - I think your ready to go. That's a good list. Don't forget to add babywipes for "Baby Land" section of the bag.. lol!! Your going to need LOTS of those. :haha:


----------



## Pinkie3

TTC74, this is wonderful news. Huge congratulations :flower:

Coolstar, looks like you are very well prepared, great list. Think I will keep this for my time finally comes. Only a few more weeks to go, how are you feeling?

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good week. 

MrsG, I hope Tommy is continuing to improve. 

x


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, although I should not complain about anything but nowadays I cant sleep properly. I wake up 3-4 times every night either to pee or I have pain. Besides my sleep disturbances I am fine. Have a growth u/s next week. Cant believe I am nearly there. There was a time when I had lost all hope, it is still hard for me to believe. And sometimes when I look back at my TTC journey my eyes still wells up. And those pregnancy announcements :dohh: when you are struggling so much.
Boopin, thanks will add wipes to the list :) !!
TTC, massive congratulations. Keep us posted !!


----------



## Pussycat1

Congratulations TTC, amazing news! 
Coolstar, what about nappies (diapers)? Or perhaps your hospital will provide? If your planning on breast feeding they say a front opening top or nightie is good, nursing bras and breast pads. I've started thinking about my bag, I think I have most things for the babies(x2!), just need to get a couple of bits for me. 
Thanks for your kind words re my back, I was do worried it would be like last time and take c3 weeks to recover, however a couple of days rest and though it's still tender, it's not stopping me doing things now. I had my flu jab and whooping cough jabs and now full of cold! It sounds like I'm moaning but I'm not, I'm eternally grateful that I have to think of all these things as I never thought I'd be in this position. Every day I feel blessed. x


----------



## Coolstar

PC, diapers are provided by the hospital but still I am planning to carry few just to be on safe side. I have to purchase few nursing bra and I plan to wear the gown provided by the hospital. When are you planning to pack your bags ? You will be following me soon :) . I am happy that your back is better now. Few weeks and you will be so busy with your :twingirls: . I am so happy and excited for you :hugs: . I have taken my flu shot a month back and whopping cough shot yesterday so my arms are sore. I was scared of taking the Tdap shot and my DH was like you were taking PIO shots everyday and now you are scared of taking just one shot :haha: . And I totally agree with you, we have so much to be grateful for , never thought I would feel what it is like to be pregnant.


----------



## Pinkie3

PC, glad to hear you are feeling better. 
Coolstar, sorry to hear you are not getting much sleep, not long to go now and your body will be yours again. 
I understand how blessed you both feel, those babies really are your little miracles. I am sure once they are here you will look at them at still not quite believe it. Unfortunately I think all those years of struggling will always stay with you, its a bit like grieving for a lost one. You never quite get over it but in time it gets easier. 

You are both nearly there and I hope me and others wont be too far behind you.

:flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Everyone, quick update on me. I just spoke with my nurse coordinator and she said that I'm looking at an early February transfer. Right now my cycle is getting synced with the donor's. And we'll be ordering all of our medications the end of December. Its starting to feel real. Like this is really going to happen. I'm so excited. Hopefully, I can find a January cycle buddy!!


----------



## TTC74

Boop - I'm so thrilled for you. Fx!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies even when they are nearly 2 years old you will still be amazed every day that they are here :wacko::haha:


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, so excited for you. You can enjoy Christmas and get started in the New Year. Heres to 2016 BFPs and Bumps x


----------



## Pussycat1

Boopin, great news! A wonderful new year gift. 
Coolstar, started to pack my bag, I know there's no way my other half would bring what I wanted if he had to so better prepared! Had a scare the past few days as I wasn't feeling my girls move. After another restless night I called the hospital and they called me in right away to check things out. Thankfully all is fine, both heartbeats strong and they're now jumping around again. Seems the worry never ends. I really didn't want to waste their time at the hospital and they were so lovely saying I should always call if I'm concerned. I feel exhausted now and realise how worried I was about it. I need to learn to ask for help. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

PC, sorry to hear you had a scare but very pleased to hear that's all it was and the girls were just having a few restful days. I am also very guilty of not wanting to waste peoples time and got a bit of a telling off last time I done that. Yes definitely make a effort to ask for help. I have started to tell myself if something was actually wrong I would never forgive myself for not going sooner, so remember that next time x


----------



## Pussycat1

Pinkie, you're so right! Now is not the time for me to be all self-sufficient and I'm definitely going to need help when they arrive so better get used to asking now! x


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies may I join you? I have read this whole thread and you guys have inspired me by being such a lovely supportive ground of ladies who have been through so much together good and bad. Congratulations to all those ladies who have already had their babies and to those who are nearly there! I'm so excited for you. My journey has also been long and traumatic. I think some on here may recognise me from old threads what seems a lifetime ago - LLbean?! Hi! Anyway, I'm here to say that I too at the grand old age of 45 (eek, I know!) have made the decision to go down the donor egg route and am currently in the 2WW. We decided to go in the UK (Lister) and our lovely donor is 35. Sadly we only had 2 embies that made it to day 3 so we transferred both, 1 x grade 1 and 1 x grade 2. And now its the waiting game. Nothing left to freeze. Still all it takes is one! Maybe if the universe says yes, this will be our lucky chance! I'm on everything - Prednisolone 25mg, Thyroxine, 50mg, Vagifem x 2 a day, utrogestan x 3 a day, Clexane injection x 1 daily, Lubion x 1 daily ... I think that's about it. I have to set my alarm to remember everything! Test day is Friday 4th. eeek. I've no symptoms whatsoever except the last 2 nights I've been soooo hot! Sweating (sorry tmi!) - which I'm assuming is the build up of hormones?! Anyway wishing everyone the best and thanks for reading! :)


----------



## LLbean

Beetle hello!!!! so today is the 6th...what is the good news?????


----------



## beetle

doh! Hi Llbean ... I'm such a MUPPET! Of course today is the 6th - I'm supposed to be testing next Friday 11th! Perhaps no brain is a good sign?!!!


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, so excited for you !! Not much days left for your cycle to begin. Keeping everything Xed for you. Till then enjoy the holidays and relax and don't forget to drink a glass of wine coz once you are pregnant no drinks for a long time :) .
PC, you did the right thing going to the hospital. Cant take any chances. I am glad to know that everything is fine. Anytime you feel something is wrong go to the hospital for check up, and I know they don't mind it. 
Pinkie, 2have, MrsG, TTC how are you ?
Beetle welcome to the thread. Keeping everything Xed for you. I did not have any symptoms during my TWW and I was pretty sure it was a BFN so don't worry about not having symptoms . Keep us posted.
AFM, had a routine checkup in the hospital last Friday , u/s and they wanted to track if there is any contraction and check babies heartbeat,placenta. Everything is fine except they found my pressure high and doubting it is preeclampsia. They would be monitoring me more, instead of once a week I have to go to the hospital and my OB twice a week. Have my next appointment on Tuesday would know more about my situation then.


----------



## boopin4baby

Welcome beetle!! :flower: Keeping my FX'ed for you hun. xx

Coolstar - I noticed that your in California, too. I'm in Norcal. Are you close to me? Your due date is very near. That would be nice to have a New Year's baby. Then every year you could celebrate his birthday with fireworks and all of the festivities around you. Sounds like fun!!

Try to get lots of rest and relaxation to help with the high blood pressure. A pedicure and/or a massage might do the trick. :winkwink: These are your final weeks to rest up.. take advantage of them while you can.. lol!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Beetle, hi my friend and fingers crossed. I was actually thinking about you the other day x

Coolstar yes take it easy and glad they are monitoring you

PC yes you will need to learn to ask for help!

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Butterfly, Boopin.
Boopin, I am in Bay Area , so I guess we might be nearby !!
How are the other ladies doing ?


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, how did your appointment go yesterday? 

Boopin, how are things going with the donor?

Beetle, Hi and welcome. Wishing you all the luck for a BFP on Friday. How are you feeling?

PC, hope you and the girls are ok?

How are all the other ladies on here doing?

Not much to report from me. Thankfully I have been feeling a lot more myself in the last few days so life is getting back to normal. I am going to try enjoy the festive season and re-focus in the New Year. My blood clot tests are booked for mid Jan and hopefully after that I can book for my FET. For the last 5 years I have been telling myself 'next Christmas you will have your baby or be pregnant' and I am determined to make that a reality next year. 

:flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Pinkie!! Everything is going well with my donor. She's finishing her blood work and we have to draw up our legal contract this month. I'm ordering all of our medications at the end of December. Then we start meds sometime in January. I'm going to have an early February transfer. Maybe we'll have our transfers around the same time Pinkie.That would be nice to have a cycle buddy!! We ARE going to get our 2016 BFP's!! xx


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies - thanks so much for your support and encouragement. 

Butterfly - so lovely to hear that all is well with you! Need more pics please! :)

Pinkie - I can so relate to what you are saying - as I've said it many times myself ... "next christmas I'll be pregnant/or have a baby!" It really is like running a marathon with hurdles. You get over one hurdle and then there seems to be so many more ahead. Or alternatively I like to think of it like the Snakes and ladders game ... every now and then you land on a snake and it takes you further back ... but hopefully your next turn and your next treatment will be a ladder which takes you right back up again! It seems like you and Boopin will be around the same time which means you can share the journey together! 

Coolstar - not long now ... how are you feeling?! Is there a master plan? Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you. 

LLbean - what's the latest with the thyroid? Have you booked in for an operation? In a way its so encouraging that they've found this out as this could be the missing piece of the puzzle and what was stopping your BFP.

AFM - well today was test day ... and BFP!!! Yesterday was not good. I had lots of spotting and I really thought it was all over but today I did a test on a clear blue and it was positive. I didn't believe it so I used a digital as well and it said 1-2 weeks so I know HCG must be over 50! I had to go to the Lister to get bloods because of the spotting - and results are; HCG 215 (11dp3dt) and progesterone 47 - they said the progesterone is borderline low (like it to be 50+) so I now have to switch from Lubion to Gestone (intramuscular 100mg daily jobbies). Ho hum! Well, if it works I'll do anything. Back in on Monday for follow up bloods to check the numbers are going in the right direction. Hurdle number 1 - over. just eyeing the next one in the distance! x


----------



## Pinkie3

Beetle, this is fabulous news HUGE congratulations to you and DH. These DE cycles are so wonderful, they really do give hope and miracles to people who've had such a struggle. Lovely HCG number too, hoping for a lovely rise on Monday. Yicks for the daily jabs but we do what we have to. Please do keep us posted. Also I love your snakes and ladders analogy it definitely feels like I am playing that game. Sticking with the theme, I plan to win it next year. 

Boopin, glad to hear everything is set to go. Sounds like you can sit back, relax, enjoy Christmas and let the fun begin in Feb, looking forward to being cycle buddies.

Hope everyone had a good week and looking forward to the weekend? How is everyone?

:flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

beetle said:


> AFM - well today was test day ... and BFP!!! Yesterday was not good. I had lots of spotting and I really thought it was all over but today I did a test on a clear blue and it was positive. I didn't believe it so I used a digital as well and it said 1-2 weeks so I know HCG must be over 50! I had to go to the Lister to get bloods because of the spotting - and results are; HCG 215 (11dp3dt) and progesterone 47 - they said the progesterone is borderline low (like it to be 50+) so I now have to switch from Lubion to Gestone (intramuscular 100mg daily jobbies). Ho hum! Well, if it works I'll do anything. Back in on Monday for follow up bloods to check the numbers are going in the right direction. Hurdle number 1 - over. just eyeing the next one in the distance! x

Congratulations Beetle!! :happydance::headspin:
Strong beta for 11dp3dt.. fx'ed for your blood work on Monday!!


----------



## Coolstar

Beetle, massive congratulations to you :happydance: . See I told you no symptoms doesn't mean anything . Glad they have switched to PIO, I know they are painful but they are so worth it. I think those shots helped me to get a BFP. Keeping everything Xed for your blood works. Keep us posted !!
Boopin, Pinkie I have a strong feeling you ladies will be next with a BFP. Till then try to relax and enjoy :flower: .
AFM, my blood work came back normal but they found my pressure elevated still. So my doctor is saying that although I am not preeclampsia till now but my BP is border line high so they would be monitoring me more. Had to do an U/S today, baby is fine , kicking and active :headspin: but the level of fluid has dropped so they want me to do an U/S and blood test tomorrow again. Did check my cervix and it has not opened till now but my Ob has told us if my BP increases more then we should be prepared for the baby any day, they will induce labor. I am little nervous now, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh my goodness Coolstar, you could have your precious bundle any day! Hopefully all will be fine with your tests, however 37 weeks is a good gestation period! I've now been booked in for csection on January 15th which is 36 weeks, is have preferred to wait till 37 weeks but they say with identicals the risk of complications or still births increase with time so 36 weeks it is. My next scan is 21st so hopefully they'll have shown strong growth and will continue to grow between now and 15th so they're not too tiny and build their strength up. Now I have a date it's all so scary and final! 
Beetle, what lovely news! Changing to PIO was one of the things I changed last cycle and as you can see after 8 failed attempts I have to miracle babies onboard! 
Boopin/Pixie, it's your turn next! I've been saying exactly the same about having a baby / being pregnant next Christmas and almost gave up. So glad I didn't! 
Butterfly, hello! How you doing? 
Crystal / 2have / MrsG I hope all is well with you guys and your gorgeous miracles! 
sorry if I've missed anyone. 
xx


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, sorry how could I miss you? How's it going, hopefully all on track? x


----------



## TTC74

I will know for sure Monday if all is on track. I have an 8 week ultrasound that morning. I'm nervous but hopefully all is well and Monday afternoon I'll have scan pics!


----------



## boopin4baby

TTC - I'm keeping my fx'ed tightly for you hun. :hugs:

Coolstar & PC - The "BIG DAY" is quickly approaching for you both. How exciting!! I can't wait to see pics of your precious babies!! Gosh, where did the time go? We spend forever trying to conceive and then when we do, it seems like the actual pregnancy flies by.. lol!! 

Hello to everyone. Have a blessed weekend Ladies!! xx


----------



## LLbean

BEETLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Looks like the pregnancy has arrested. No heartbeat at 8 weeks. I have a Followup scan on Friday to confirm. I'm devastated.


----------



## Coolstar

TTC74 said:


> Looks like the pregnancy has arrested. No heartbeat at 8 weeks. I have a Followup scan on Friday to confirm. I'm devastated.

I am so sorry TTC :hugs: , please stay strong.


----------



## LLbean

Oh no TTC... I'm so sorry :(


----------



## beetle

Oh no TTC - what devastating news. I have been there twice before. Big hugs honey. And don't stop believing. Xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no TTC I'm so sorry xx

And Beetle that is lovely news and good to see your 2nd set of numbers xx

PC and Coolstar not long now...


----------



## boopin4baby

Sending you much LOVE and lots of ((HUGS)). Sorry TTC :hugs: We're all here for you!!


----------



## Pinkie3

TTC, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

TTC, I know there's nothing we can say to comfort you. Just know that we're here to support you when you need it. xx


----------



## Coolstar

Ladies, just want to inform that had a check up today and my blood pressure is creeping up so my doctor wants me to induce today. Has told us to reach hospital around 4pm and get admitted. I am scared, nervous, happy and excited. I might be holding my baby tomorrow by this time. Hoping that everything goes fine. Its cold outside and my hands are sweating , cant believe its time, 9 months just flew by !!


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh my goodness Coolstar, how exciting! You're about to meet your little miracle! I'm thinking about you and hope you don't have a long labour. Can't wait to hear your news! What a Christmas present! xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar - I'm checking BnB at work and noticed that your going to be induced. You'll soon have your precious little boy in your arms. I'm so happy for you and excited!! I hope you have a safe and speedy labor & delivery. Take care my dear. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

How exciting Coolstar! Best wishes!


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, this is so exciting! I am sorry to hear your blood pressure is rising but happy they are inducing you. Wishing you a safe and easy labour. Enjoy every moment of finally meeting your little miracle. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Best wishes for a speedy delivery cool star :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

As of today, I have another angel baby. The Dr says he's going to run a few tests and then we'll try again.


----------



## beetle

Coolstar! :happydance: Can't wait to hear the next update about your baby! Thinking of you lots and wishing you every happiness! 

TTC - gutted for you honey. Big hugs.:hugs: We are here for you! Glad you are going to try again. Don't forget you are at your most fertile after a MC xx

AFM because the Lister is closed for Xmas the earliest I can have a scan is 7.5 weeks which will be 6th Jan. Seems like an age away. At least we have Christmas to distract us!


----------



## LLbean

Bettle it will be here in no time

TTC I know oh too well that feeling. We too lost the heart beat of our boy at 7.5 weeks. With us we had a D&C and biopsy to see what had gone wrong and it was a Trisomy they had missed... Hang in there, you WILL get your baby.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, I hope you're all getting ready for Christmas? 
For those of you TTC and cycling soon or in 2WW, wishing you a chilled out Christmas full of hope, it WILL happen! For those suffering recent disappointment or loss, take time to grieve and recover, it can be a tough old road but stay strong and persist with pursuing your dreams. Those who have had their miracles this year, enjoy your first blessed Christmas with your little ones. Coolstar, I hope all has gone well for you and we can include you in this category. 
I had my 32 week scan today and all is well, both babies now head down, one slightly bigger than the other. Neither will be big but booked for c-section 15th Jan so all official. After so many years of TTC, dashed hopes and longing it's very strange that in just over three weeks time I'll have two tiny babies and even though I have a very obvious pregnant belly, it still feels unreal! xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar - Thinking of you. Enjoy the early days with your bundle of joy. I hope everything went well for you and your baby boy. Pussycat - I'm happy to hear that your babies are both head down. Sounds like their ready for delivery. 3 more weeks to go and you'll get to meet them.. how exciting is that?!?!

AFM - My nurse coordinator called today with really great news. Our donor passed all of her genetic screening/blood tests. So, this means our donor egg cycle is moving forward. Our medications were ordered today and will arrive by 12/30. I start Lupron injections on 1/1. I have my tentative cycle schedule and if everything continues to go accordingly donor egg retrieval could possibly be 1/26 and possible embryo transfer could be 1/29-1/31. 

I can't believe this is going to happen. It seems surreal. I could possibly be pregnant by 2/8 - 2/10. Wait... I'm going to think optimistically and say I WILL BE PREGNANT!! I feel really good about this and have been working hard to get my body ready for implantation. I've recently lost 32 lbs and I feel healthier than ever :bodyb: LOL!! Enough about me, I'll keep you ladies posted as things develop.

I hope that everybody has a blessed & safe holiday season with their loved ones. And I pray that everyone gets what's on their wish lists!! :xmas4: LOVE LOVE you my TTC sisters!! Merry Christmas ladies!! :xmas10:


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back in the TTC game. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O. I also have an appt with my RE on the 21st to discuss options.


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, I hope everything went well with the birth and you are enjoying every minute of motherhood. 

PC, great news that all is well and that you are now booked in for Csection. The holiday season always goes so quickly so it will be here before you know it. Get some rest and prepare for a house of fun in a few weeks time.

TTC, I hope you can move forward with TTC and good luck with your appointment. 

Booin, whoop for starting the cycle, how exciting! Love that you are starting on the 1st, New Year and new starts and all. Well done on achieving an incredible weight loss, its so difficult so congratulations to you. I am sure that will definitely help with implantation. 

Hi to everyone else, I hope everyone is enjoying the run up to Christmas. 

AFM, I received a letter with the results from the lab following my procedure and it confirms that I had ectopic pregnancies in both my tubes and their suspicions were right at the time of the operation. Seriously what are the chances of that? 

Other than that not much to report. Life is getting back to normal trying to enjoy the holiday season, so many nice foods and drinks so why not, I will be getting back on the healthy wagon in the New Year.

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Pussycat1 said:


> For those of you TTC and cycling soon or in 2WW, wishing you a chilled out Christmas full of hope, it WILL happen! For those suffering recent disappointment or loss, take time to grieve and recover, it can be a tough old road but stay strong and persist with pursuing your dreams. Those who have had their miracles this year, enjoy your first blessed Christmas with your little ones. Coolstar, I hope all has gone well for you and we can include you in this category.

I second everything PC has said above. 

If your Christmas can't be wonderful this year then I hope it is peaceful. Wishing you a happy and healthy New Year. :xmas16:

I would also like to say a big thank you to everyone over the last 6 months, its certainly had its ups and down and I am very grateful for all the support you have given me. :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies:wave: I hope everyone is settling in cozy & relaxed for the holidays.

Coolstar let us know how your delivery went, can't wait to see a picture if your cherub!
Ttc I don't believe it's necessary to wait, they also say that after delivery to wait a whole year to let your body recover but the truth is I'm recovered and feeling great! I've already tracked O and weather an egg was formed or not my body is trying to put one out. We take vits and eat healthy during pregnancy so why wait? We're not getting any younger!

Boopin all the best with your cycle!!

PC wowzers how time flies! I can't believe you've already baked your buns almost to completion! Here's to a smooth delivery!

Pinkie that really is the worst having a double tubal ectopic, I'm sorry this happened to you! :hugs:

Hi to everyone, tell us what you're all up to for the holidays xx

As for us - we're doing some major renos, resurfacing & staining hardwood floors, new kitchen island. We're out if the house vacationing in Banff national park (last week) and Panorama ski resort this week. Just deciding which day to go back for mom's Christmas dinner - tomorrow evening or Christmas day. 
I've been tracking O and we ttc a week ago (don't know if I actually got an egg out of my body's efforts) but it's very clearly trying! Not counting on anything lol. Would love to get a bfp and go back to work, give the DH the rest of the paid parental leave at home while I collect my 600 hours towards another maternity paid year off. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Coolstar

So ladies, I was induced last Friday and from Sunday morning 6am went into active labor. At 11:45 am I was dialated 8 and doc wanted 10 for natural delivery but the babies heart beat started to drop so they did not wanted to wait and went for c section. Seems his cord was all entangled. At 12:53 pm on December 20th my miracle baby was born weighing 5 pound 12 ounce. I am still in the hospital, can't figure out how to upload the picture. Baby is doing fine :) , can't believe I am a mom now.
2have, your baby is so adorable. Lots of love to the little one.


----------



## LLbean

2have she is precious and FXd for baby #2!!!

Coolstar congrats! Omg how exciting! Can't wait to see the little prince!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Coolstar on your baby boy, fab news! X

2H go girl on ttc number 2!

Pinkie yes what are the chances? Unbelievable :nope:

Ttc good luck in trying again, yes no point in wasting time x 

Great news boopin for the new year :)

PC I can't believe you will have your babies in a few weeks. You are definitely a role model for never giving up after all you've been through x

Happy Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, huge congratulations. Enjoy every minute of it. I hope you get to go home soon and settle into family life.

2have, your little girl is gorgeous, I could eat those cheeks. 

X


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, congratulations! You have your miracle boy. I hope you're recovering from your section and hope your gorgeous boy is doing fine. Best Christmas present ever! xx


----------



## dmama

Hello Ladies...
Happy Holidays...
Not able to get on the site frequently, so my apologies go out to you all.
I am a bit overwhelmed with a toddler and new baby, but things are going well. It is so good to see how everyone is progressing and though I haven't posted, I have been trying to read along.

Coolstar - congratulations...sorry you ended up with a C section, but it seems it was the best decision in the end...hoping you have a great recovery and are enjoying this time...the beginning two weeks seem to be so hard, yet so different from all other times, so get lots of pictures and stay in the moment...

2Have - fab that you are trying again...hoping you succeed on your own 

PC- you are getting close...eeeekk! Seems just like yesterday you got your BFP!

We are at 5 months now and I am really thankful for DE as otherwise, I don't think I could have her. Been dealing with some reflux and colic, but now I think she is growing out of it all and is a happier baby. Mamma has been tired, but all in all it has been good. Have to try to stay in the moment sometimes.

Really hoping everyone is doing well and enjoying the Holidays!





Butterfly67 said:


> Congrats Coolstar on your baby boy, fab news! X
> 
> 2H go girl on ttc number 2!
> 
> Pinkie yes what are the chances? Unbelievable :nope:
> 
> Ttc good luck in trying again, yes no point in wasting time x
> 
> Great news boopin for the new year :)
> 
> PC I can't believe you will have your babies in a few weeks. You are definitely a role model for never giving up after all you've been through x
> 
> Happy Christmas everyone xx


----------



## dmama

Glad you are moving forward!!! Stay positive, I think it is key! Good luck!








boopin4baby said:


> Coolstar - Thinking of you. Enjoy the early days with your bundle of joy. I hope everything went well for you and your baby boy. Pussycat - I'm happy to hear that your babies are both head down. Sounds like their ready for delivery. 3 more weeks to go and you'll get to meet them.. how exciting is that?!?!
> 
> AFM - My nurse coordinator called today with really great news. Our donor passed all of her genetic screening/blood tests. So, this means our donor egg cycle is moving forward. Our medications were ordered today and will arrive by 12/30. I start Lupron injections on 1/1. I have my tentative cycle schedule and if everything continues to go accordingly donor egg retrieval could possibly be 1/26 and possible embryo transfer could be 1/29-1/31.
> 
> I can't believe this is going to happen. It seems surreal. I could possibly be pregnant by 2/8 - 2/10. Wait... I'm going to think optimistically and say I WILL BE PREGNANT!! I feel really good about this and have been working hard to get my body ready for implantation. I've recently lost 32 lbs and I feel healthier than ever :bodyb: LOL!! Enough about me, I'll keep you ladies posted as things develop.
> 
> I hope that everybody has a blessed & safe holiday season with their loved ones. And I pray that everyone gets what's on their wish lists!! :xmas4: LOVE LOVE you my TTC sisters!! Merry Christmas ladies!! :xmas10:


----------



## dmama

Sorry for your recent loss, but glad you can move forward more quickly...Stay well and Hugs!




TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm back in the TTC game. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O. I also have an appt with my RE on the 21st to discuss options.


----------



## dmama

Quite and unbelievable journey...now IVF becomes necessity, however, I have no doubt you will receive a huge blessing soon. Hugs!




Pinkie3 said:


> Coolstar, I hope everything went well with the birth and you are enjoying every minute of motherhood.
> 
> PC, great news that all is well and that you are now booked in for Csection. The holiday season always goes so quickly so it will be here before you know it. Get some rest and prepare for a house of fun in a few weeks time.
> 
> TTC, I hope you can move forward with TTC and good luck with your appointment.
> 
> Booin, whoop for starting the cycle, how exciting! Love that you are starting on the 1st, New Year and new starts and all. Well done on achieving an incredible weight loss, its so difficult so congratulations to you. I am sure that will definitely help with implantation.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I hope everyone is enjoying the run up to Christmas.
> 
> AFM, I received a letter with the results from the lab following my procedure and it confirms that I had ectopic pregnancies in both my tubes and their suspicions were right at the time of the operation. Seriously what are the chances of that?
> 
> Other than that not much to report. Life is getting back to normal trying to enjoy the holiday season, so many nice foods and drinks so why not, I will be getting back on the healthy wagon in the New Year.
> 
> :flower:


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies! Just popping in to say hi and hope you've all had a good Christmas. 
Coolstar, I hope you're getting home soon. Will to interested to hear how you've recovered from c section. xx


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas! 
Congrats Coolstar - can't wait to see a pic. Hope you are now home and getting settled in.
Pussycat - 15th is no time away! I'm soooo excited for you!
To everyone else 2016 is going to be a fab year! May all our wishes come true!

AFM - I'm 6.3 weeks pregnant and all was going fine until yesterday when I started bleeding bright red blood. Typically it's the holidays so the Epu is closed so my options were to go to A and E or just rest. Bearing in mind there is nothing A and E could do and I didn't fancy a 5 hour wait - I went to bed! The bleeding has slowed right down (still pink when I wipe) so I don't know if it's all over or not. My scan isn't til 6th Jan .... Anyone had bleeding and been fine? It's just surprising with all the progesterone that this would happen. Am trying to stay positive. Maybe I lost one but not two? Anyway sorry to be down. 

Wishing you all a wonderful new year! &#55356;&#57225;


----------



## Coolstar

Beetle, you are not a downer hun. We are all here for you. How is your bleeding ? Hope you are fine now. Many ladies bleed so don't worry much if it is not heavy. Try to rest as much as possible. I am keeping everything Xed for you.
PC, not much time left for you. How are you feeling ? Time just flies. And as Dmama said take as much rest as possible coz once you have your babies you will have none. And if possible go out for romantic dinner with you DH.
Dmama, nice to see you in BnB. Glad to know that she is now a happier baby :) . Wow she is 5 months already. We are really blessed for DE IVF. 
Boopin, wow not much time for your cycle to start. You must be excited. Eat healthy and drink lots of water .
Pinkie, I am so sorry that it was ectopic pregnancies in both of your tubes. When will you start your next cycle ? 
So I was discharged from the hospital last Thursday. My baby was not latching on to me for one and half days after he was born ,so he lost around 8% of his body weight. His pediatrician suggested supplementing with formula. Now he has started taking breast milk so its little better. Both DH and me are still figuring out how to change his diapers, feed him, bath him, make him sit in the car seat without making him cry and the list is endless. I am still recovering form C section , think it will take some time. Had our first pediatrician visit today and seems he is doing good, gaining weight and pooped twice while his doctor was checking him ;) . Although I am sleep deprived, tired and in pain but still trying to enjoy all the moments. Never thought I would be a mom one day but the pain and the journey has been so worthwhile.
 



Attached Files:







11181730_10153284189816129_5458439733881948980_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Coolstar :yipee: Wonderful of you to pop in and share a picture of your precious miracle boy. He's absolutely adorable. And LOL at baby pooping twice while the doctor was checking him.. haha!! It sounds like you're producing more than adequate breast milk to sustain him. :haha: I have an appointment in the morning with my nurse coordinator for injection training. I start my Lupron injections on January 1st!! I can't believe that my time/turn has come. I'm starting to get nervous. I'm excited but nervous. I'll definitely take your advice about eating healthy and drinking lots of water. Did you do anything else in particular to prepare for your transfer? I keep hearing that if the embryo is going to implant, it will implant. If its not, it won't. That there's not much we can do to influence it. Seems like the best thing to do is relax, be healthy and be happy. :wacko: :wacko:

Hello Ladies =.) Cheers to a New Year!! I wish you all good Health and lots of Happiness for 2016!! And BFP's for all TTC!!

Beetle - I'm keeping my fingers x'ed for you honey xx :dust: :dust:


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, it's normal to be nervous . The only thing I would suggest is to relax and not to symptom spot during the TWW. The TWW are torturous, seems like eternity. Eat healthy, drink lots of water, avoid caffeine and if possible rest for 24 hours after ET. My RE was very particular about 24 hours rest after ET, if possible take a day off after ET. How did your injection training go ? Will they give you PIO shots after ET ? I really think those shots helped me get my BFP.


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> Boopin, it's normal to be nervous . The only thing I would suggest is to relax and not to symptom spot during the TWW. The TWW are torturous, seems like eternity. Eat healthy, drink lots of water, avoid caffeine and if possible rest for 24 hours after ET. My RE was very particular about 24 hours rest after ET, if possible take a day off after ET. How did your injection training go ? Will they give you PIO shots after ET ? I really think those shots helped me get my BFP.

Coolstar - Everything went well this morning. All my questions were answered, I received my cycle calendar and injection training. Except for at the very end when my nurse gave me a hug goodbye and then I cried on her shoulder. At that very moment I felt overwhelmed with various feelings (excitement, nervousness, anxiety, disbelief, tremendous joy, etc...). She asked me if I was okay. And I told her that I can't believe that my transfer is so near. That this is actually going to happen. I jokingly said, "I'm not even on the estrogen yet. I can only imagine once I start the hormone injections I'm going to be a hot-mess!" Then we laughed and she told me that this is normal (just like you said) to be flooded with emotions before a cycle. Especially your first IVF cycle. :rofl:
I'll be taking BCP until 1/5, lupron, estradiol valerate, estradiol suppositories, medrol, zithromax, low dose aspirin, estrogen/progesterone combo supps and progesterone in oil. I think that's everything. :haha: I'll continue progesterone/estrogen meds until pregnancy tests are known. These meds will continue until the 12th week of pregnancy if conception occurs. There's a lot of information to absorb and I'm trying to stay organized. On top of the medications, there's all the legal stuff to deal with when using an egg donor. :dohh:
How are you doing Coolstar? Are you getting the hang of your baby boy's schedule? How often does he sleep? He's such a cutie!! Enjoy these early precious moments. Babies grow up so fast!! Before you know it, he'll be going off to school.. lol!! xx

*UPDATE: My medications arrived this morning 12/30. Now the fun begins!! LOL =.)*


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies! Coolstar your baby is just gorgeous! I'm so happy for you. It must be tough having had a csection - I'm assuming you can only hold him once he's passed to you but you can't lift him? And you are missing your tummy muscles? I hope it continues to get easier!
AFM my red bleeding was on Sunday pm - I would describe it as a quick splodge -sorry tmi - enough to fill half a pad - I lay down for rest of day and by the next day it had stopped - no sign of any more bleeding. I'm booked in for an early scan today and am terrified. I've been here before - or sac and embryo but no heartbeat. And I'm not sure if I'm strong enough to hear bad news again. I keep thinking that perhaps the bleed was losing one but there was no tissue so I don't know. Anyway I'll keep you posted. Fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## boopin4baby

Beetle - You'll be in my thoughts and prayers today. I'm keeping everything tightly crossed for you!! It's not uncommon to bleed early in pregnancy as long as its not too heavy. Try to remain positive!! We're all here for you!! XX :hugs:


----------



## beetle

Hi everyone, back from scan - we saw not 1 but 2 heartbeats! Even more amazing - we found we are expecting identical twins! Two amniotic sacs but both sharing one placenta! They found an area which may have caused the bleed and are happy all is ok as of today ....eek ...fingers crossed! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Coolstar

Massive congratulations Beetle, I am so happy for you. So like PC you will have twins. That's amazing. Boopin and Pinkie you ladies are next . We need more BFP in our thread !!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I am so pleased to be catching up on some wonderful news. 

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas. 

Beetle, congratulations hun, twins is fabulous news, I am so happy for you. Well done lovely I hope you continue to have a happy healthy pregnancy. It seems like everyone eventually gets there miracle and gives me a lot of hope. 

Boopin, great news that everything went well with the appointment and you are set to go. I think its very natural to be nervous, excited, anxious etc at the same time. These cycles are not easy, I go through all the emotional each time. Stay focused on the end goal and you will get there. Good Luck. 

Coolstar, I am glad to hear you are home and slowly settling into family life and that the little man is doing well. He looks adorable! I also hope you are healing nicely, I can imagine its difficult recovering while looking after a newborn (although definitely worth it). When I had my ectopics removed I had a few small insertions but about an inch cut on my left side, I remember trying to lift myself out of bed and saying to my DH, 'I take my hat off to all the C-section ladies'!!

Dmama, glad to hear your little one is happy and I hope mummy gets so time to rest soon. 

The holidays for me have been quiet, looking forward to the new year to begin. I am not allowed to have another transfer for 3 months so think we're looking at March time. It couldn't come quick enough, I am itching to get on again. 

Hi to all the other bumps, babies and mummies. 

Happy New Year xx


----------



## LLbean

Beetle so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Coolstar your baby is adorable!!!!!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and wishing all the best for 2016 and lots more babies!!!

xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Coolstar your little boy is gorgeous massive congrats :happydance:

And beetle, so happy to hear your news :oneofeach: :happydance:

Boopin fab everything is in place! :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

Thank you Ladies. And wishing everyone a very Happy New Year and lot more BFP's :) !!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi everyone =.) 

I'd like to say how appreciative I am for finding this awesome thread full of super supportive and informative women. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't express myself here. You ladies are the best!!

Beetle - :wohoo: Congratulations on being preggers with identical twins. Cheers to a happy and healthy 9 months!! You give me inspiration that I can become pregnant, too. I'm not that far behind you in age (only 3 years). That's my biggest doubt/fear, that I can't become pregnant at 42. You give me so much hope. [-o&lt;

I start my lupron injections tomorrow morning and I'm a bit nervous. Any advice or suggestions on how to give it? I'm assuming these shots are much easier to give than the progesterone - that's a big A** needle. :haha:

~*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2016*~


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Beetle!

Praying for a sticky bean in the new year for those of us still waiting.


----------



## boopin4baby

Lupron injection was easy breezy!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Happy new year ladies, I have woken with some new found hope today and feeling positive about our future. I hope everyone had a good holiday. I have taken the tree down and now just mince pies, chocolates, cheese and biscuits to eat, plenty of wine to drink and then I can get on with being fit and healthy again! 

Bopping, great news on the first injection. Exciting that it's all started, here's to our first bfp of 2016 x


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - 2016 will be OUR year!! Don't ever give up on hope. We can't allow negative thoughts to hold our minds captive. We must remain happy, healthy, optimistic and relentless in our baby quest. We'll get there my friend!! :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Pussycat1

beetle said:


> Hi everyone, back from scan - we saw not 1 but 2 heartbeats! Even more amazing - we found we are expecting identical twins! Two amniotic sacs but both sharing one placenta! They found an area which may have caused the bleed and are happy all is ok as of today ....eek ...fingers crossed! &#65533;&#65533;

Massive congratulations!! It's do exciting when you hear that news, my twins are also identical, monochorionic/di amniotic, I can't remember where your based (UK or US?), however as your twins are identical you should get loads more scans, checkups etc than you would with a singleton. Twins are such a special gift and even though I've not had mine yet (13 days to go eek!), I know it's not double trouble, it's double the love. I'm so pleased for you. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar, he is gorgeous! Congratulations and I hope you're recovering well. 
Boopin, glad your injection was ok, the PIO are not the nicest but they're also not that bad and I too think they helped with my BFP, as did 24 hr bed rest after transfer. 
Pinkie and all you other ladies TTC I hope 2016 is your year, stick with it and be determined, your time WILL come! x


----------



## LLbean

So I'm curious, how many here went to Reprofit ? How many tries before BFP and those that already had the babies... How was the donor matching? Does the baby look like you? It seems so many go there that I had to ask


----------



## Pussycat1

LLbean said:


> So I'm curious, how many here went to Reprofit ? How many tries before BFP and those that already had the babies... How was the donor matching? Does the baby look like you? It seems so many go there that I had to ask

I went to Reprofit, first attempt failed, however we had two top grade frozen embryos and got pregnant with them. Babies due in 12 days time so no idea what they look like! We accepted the first donor as she sounded like a pretty good match (though not as tall as me), but I understand they would have given more options had we asked. I only have good things to say about Reprofit (and would have said the same even if treatment had not been successful), I'm sure one of the key things that helped it work was transfer under sedation as there had been difficulties in the past, my previous clinic didn't even consider this as an option. Good luck! x


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean, this was the only thread I could find on this site with DE ladies and of course they have all been wonderful  but in terms of research into clinics I found Fertility Friend has a MASSIVE DE following and was nice to do a lot of reading on there. There are forums for each country and threads for each clinic in those countries so a lot of patients. I myself didn't go to reprofit but heard a lot of good things. If you'd like another recommendation I went to Newlife in Greece, they were a breath of fresh air compare to my previous cycles. Not successful yet but not their fault both my embryos decided to implant in the wrong place. Have high hope for FET. They are a small clinic only perform 600 cycles a year so a very personal touch. I also think even if the clinic matched your donor perfectly it could still skip a generation. My friend has a little girl who has red curly hair, they are still trying to figure out where it comes from lol! X


----------



## Butterfly67

Boopin you are a mere spring chicken :haha:

LL I really hope you go for it! Sometimes I look at my son and he looks just like my nephew and my mum has said that too. I really think we pass on some dna to them like recent press reports have said :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

LOL!! Butterfly - I'm cracking up over here @ "mere spring chicken" :rofl: I needed a good laugh.. thank you!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Boopin, don't be concerned about your age with DE, it's the age of your donor that counts! I'm 45 and pregnant with twins and it's been a very straightforward pregnancy. I truely believe if your fit and active before it helps enormously.x


----------



## LLbean

I'm not sure that is an option for us but always curious... Hubby is not wanting to spend another dime on this so...seems Reprofit is cheaper than here in the US if need be. Yet I find most o the people that went to Reprofit are from Europe...no idea why the US folks don't? Guess the inconvenience of having to book travel out again if it did not work?


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks for the reassurance PC. I have to keep reminding myself that my donor is 24 with lovely viable eggs. And that I have a healthy uterus. My embryos will implant!! I need to erase all doubt and stay positive. How have you been? How did the babies nursery turn out? Your delivery date is almost here. You'll get to meet your precious miracles :baby::baby: soon. Wishing you a smooth delivery and speedy recovery!! Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

LLbean said:


> I'm not sure that is an option for us but always curious... Hubby is not wanting to spend another dime on this so...seems Reprofit is cheaper than here in the US if need be. Yet I find most o the people that went to Reprofit are from Europe...no idea why the US folks don't? Guess the inconvenience of having to book travel out again if it did not work?

I think there are lots of folks go from the US, there were certainly Americans there when I went and indeed there is a lady who can help you organise your trip etc. I looked into that but neither myself not 2have felt she could offer anything that we couldn't do ourselves, however check out her website or contact her if you are curious, her name is Magdalena Cogbill and company is My IVF Alternative https://www.myivfalternative.com/# it's worth remembering she is not a doctor and only makes arrangements so any medical advice comes from the clinic. If you mention MyIVF when booking grand hotel Brno you get a good deal. x


----------



## LLbean

yeah good to know.

Again it's unlikely but thought I would ask just in case. I was told they don't show you pictures of the donor at all so you have to blindly trust they picked a match so that is why I was wondering what experiences were had.

I know Crystal says her babies look just like her daughter did at that age...My daughter looks like her dad (my first husband) so I don't want to show those pics to them LOL I rather they match to me


----------



## Pussycat1

You won't see pictures of your donor, however this is very common in Europe. You'll be told basic info (height, weight? Age, hair and eye colour and a bit about the donors education, hobbies and character). x


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, nice to know that lupron injection was easy for you !!
PC, not much time left for you to hold your miracle babies.How do you feel ?
Wishing everyone Happy New Year!! Hope this is the year with lots of BFPs in this thread.
How are other ladies doing?


----------



## TTC74

I'm 17 days post MMC and still testing pos on hpt. I have an appointment on the 21st with the RE to discuss what's next. Since after over a year of trying I finally got pregnant naturally, we may just continue to try, but I'm so concerned that my eggs are crap with such a super low AMH that I just don't know.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies :wave: happy new year, and let it be magical for all of us!! :dust:
There are lots of women that go to Reprofit and Europe in general from both Canada & the USA for DE IVF. I went to Reprofit, then Athens, then Athens the next month for an FET when the fresh cycle didn't work, and if we can't hit the baby lottery again this year I'm going back to Reprofit again in September. We accidentally saw my donor in Dec 2013 when we did our first DE IVF and she looked exactly like me. Same height, hair colour, build, face even looked similar! I wanted to wrap my arms around her and thank her but I couldn't knowing it would breach her privacy. She could barely walk. Obviously in pain from the transfer, her bf was helping her. Reprofit has one of the largest donor banks internationally and has been operating more years than most other clinics in Czech. Athens had a terrible donor bank, they also weren't very professional. Reprofit was super professional and now seeing our donor the first time and Crystal's babies (what a close match!) we'll definitely use them a second time. Athens accommodations & food were expensive and the city was dirty, we loved the islands but not the city whereas Prague was very affordable & gorgeous, one of our best vacations ever. The shopping was fabulous too! 

PC is right, it makes a huge difference to be in shape and eating a low carb/low sugar diet before a transfer, and I really liked the advice from my original home clinic to load up the comedies and make sure you laugh a lot after transfer. I also ate an anti-inflammatory diet, lots of curry & turmeric, not much wheat, cereals, or sugar.

boopin my fx for you, when do you test? 
Llbean, that's hard, I was pretty hard on my partner when he was dragging his heels with DE IVF, told hi that with or w/him I am going to be a mom so he can either join me going to have a lovely vacation in Prague and get me pregnant with his :spermy: or I'd go alone and use donor sperm. I make as much as he does and carry half the financial burdens of our household. He wanted to wait too long for kids and now I can't have them using my own eggs, not having kids was never the agreement! So he came to Prague and Athens and we tried and he's now over joyed to have MacKinley - no matter how she came to us. But it's a relationship-breaker for me to not have kids so he needed to choose, I was ready & willing to be a single mom. Not your typical bowl of Cherrios hey? 
Coolstar how is that little monkey of yours, are you finding bf-ing ok?
PC I can't wait to hear your birth story, I'ms proud of you finally getting your family. You worked hard for this with your immune testing & treatments and now you'll work super hard this next year with newborns but oh man after that it's all pleasure & joy! I have a few mom's from B&B on my FB with their twins and LOVE their updates. On Uzk mom ordered a massive blow up pool in their second year, the thing only cost $60 and this monster blows water onto this slide - well I wished I could play too! 

We've been busy with major home renos, redid the hardwood floors, retailing around the master bath & hot tub area, putting in a kitchen islandall with baby - really crazy. Thankfully we've had some help from my mom babysitting.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have4kids said:


> Athens had a terrible donor bank, they also weren't very professional. Reprofit was super professional and now seeing our donor the first time and Crystal's babies (what a close match!) we'll definitely use them a second time. Athens accommodations & food were expensive and the city was dirty, we loved the islands but not the city

For anyone that reads this thread, I would just like to point out that my recommendation of Newlife in Greece is not in Athens but Thessaloniki which is North of the Island. I have never been to Athens so can't comment but Thessaloniki is a lovely city. Also this clinic has a very good donor bank and because of their reputation they turn donors away and only use the best. 

Just wanted to add that in as my clinic has also been amazing so don't want people thinking its the same place.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Happy New Year 2have, sounds like you have been busy. New baby, renovation, trying for baby number 2. How is little MacKinley coming along? I bet she is getting a little personality on her now. 

LL, there are a lot of places that will do a free Skype call with you and DH if he wanted to learn more about the cycles. I also know plenty of women in US and Canada that go to Europe. I was massively hung up about a perfect match before starting DE but once things got moving I really don't care anymore, a young healthy women is all I want, but it took a while for me to get into that place. I hope you and DH can make some decisions together. 

PC, how many days do you have left? Are you feeling ok? 

Coolstar, are you settling into family life?

Boopin, how are the meds coming along? 

TTC, good luck at your RE appointment.

Little update from me, I had my follow up review today. Not much more to report than what we already know, we discussed my recovery which has thankfully be good and that my first period finally arrive the other day so my body is getting back to normal. We did speak about the lab results and my left tube was 5cm which is large and apparently I was very lucky it didn't rupture (scary), my right one was enlarged but not so big. Although a double ectopic is rare, she has seen them before. We tried to focus on some positives and the one good thing is that the embryos that we used had a very good implantation capacity, as they even implanted in the tubes and therefore this gives me hope for the one frozen embryo that we have, so roll on March!!

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, by the sounds of it your Greek clinic was wonderful, and with hearing that our Athens clinic managed to get one of our ladies pregnant - it can't be all that bad. I'm thankful they could deal wirh immune issues but didn't like how they held back donor characteristic details, didn't enjoy the dance music in the recovery rooms, stressed over a lack of timing (could have had to be over there for a month instead of 2 weeks), and Serum smelled like smoke. They're all different, each with benefits. 

It is very positive that the embryos are sticky, next turn is yours my friend! 

Little MacKinley is off to physiotherapy this week, she has a tendancy to tilt her head to the right. We've switched up the direction she faces when we hold her, change her, nurse her so that her muscles develop evenly and while she is strong enough to push herself up on her arms she still favours her right side slightly - imbalance of muscles. She's eating well, we have her on breast milk, formula and pablum now. Milk isn't enough to satisfy her. She's teething and had a terrible night last night, really painful so we gave her a dose of Tempra. I hate to see her in such pain but I guess this is just part of life. She gets out everyday with us for a walk even when it's -15 Celcius. She tends to sleep better, as do we, with fresh air.Apologies for the spelling, posting from my cell. 

I have a friend who decided, after I got pregnant, that she could 'warm up to having kids'. I helped her come over from Cuba and she defected to Canada, she shacked up with a guy here after I asked her for rent (4 mnths after moving into my home) and she was lying to me about looking fora job. She cheated on when her bf when her Cuban for a visit. Then she met an American and left her Canadian bf for this man who let her live with him without working. He eventually married her and got her a green card. She's still not working and told me last summer she was going off the bcp in Sept. Now she's pregnant and refusing to take a prenatal (she doesn't eat veggies or fruit). Why is it that the people who shouldn't have kids never have a problem and those if us completely invested into giving a child the very best opportunities have such a hard time? Her DH's job is now being threatened asthey' e laid off 80% of the staff and she has no healthcare. She'll likely have to deliver at home without help from anyone but her DH. I'm so frustrated hearing her complain of ms that I've had to distance myself. It's not fair and I feel terrible for any child who'll have to be cared for by someone who's so self absorbed she won't take a pill once/day to avoid birth defects :cry: it's made me intensely sad & angry all at once. All babies deserve parents that care deeply for them.


----------



## boopin4baby

Good Day Ladies <3

I'm happy to hear everyone is doing as well as can be!! Pinkie & 2have - I've begun lupron injections, took my last BCP on 1/5 and have a baseline scan and blood draw scheduled on 1/12. I'll continue lupron, start estrogen injections & suppositories and 81 mg aspirin on 1/15. A lining check and blood draw on 1/21 and 1/25. Depending on my donor's response, I'll begin progesterone. Possible egg retrieval 1/26, possible embryo transfer 1/29 or 1/31. Pregnancy test will be drawn on 2/8 or 2/10 depending if embryos are day 3 or 5. My schedule is tentative. As long as everything goes accordingly, this will remain my timeline. :happydance:

** And to add to the conversation about donor resemblance or not, being able to view profile pics or not... I was able to view all the donors pictures, but didn't make my decision solely based on physical characteristics. It was just as important for me to base my decision on the donor's age, education, philosophies on life, family medical history, personal traits, etc... Although she does have brown hair, brown eyes and an olive complexion like mine, she's of a different ancestry than me (Lebonese & Korean). It's not important to me to have an exact physical match, however more important to become a mother and love my child with all my heart and provide it the most loving home and upbringing. I'll love my baby no matter how he or she looks!!


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> however more important to become a mother and love my child with all my heart and provide it the most loving home and upbringing. I'll love my baby no matter how he or she looks!!

it's family day in Canada on the weekend of Feb 12, and what an amazing weekend that would be to find out we have another family in the making!!
I love what you said in the end there, nothing like my gf who chalked it up to 'I could warm up to having kids' :grr:


----------



## LLbean

B...


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi LL :flower:
I'm receiving de ivf in California. Are you able to travel anywhere for treatment? It's very expensive here. So, if your looking for a fertility center that's affordable or on the least expensive end, I wouldn't recommend my clinic. I'm spending about 35 thousand US dollars for 1 fresh and 1 frozen de cycle. This includes 2 cycles, donor and recipient medications, legal contracts, pychosocial evaluations, donor compensation, ICSI, assisted hatching, genetic testing, embryo cryopreservation, etc... Excludes all precycle testing on recipient and male partner. I hope you get your questions answered from Reprofit soon. Keep us posted on your de ivf decision. Good luck!! xx

2have - Women who practically get pregnant when merely breathed on, just don't get our fertility struggles. Sometimes they can be down right ungrateful and insensitive. Makes me angry, too!! :grr: I read the story about your Cuban friend and she seems like a real hotmess!! Lol!! Your baby girl is adorable. I love her chubby cheeks!! MacKinley is so precious. Sorry to hear about her muscular issues. Hopefully the physiotherapy will balance her muscles. And she'll improve quickly!!


----------



## Coolstar

2have,bfing not going good :( . My soon refuses to feed from my right breast. And my milk production isn't enough for him. When he was born he refused to feed from me for 2 days. He was just crying and not eating anything as a result his body weight reduced by 8% . When his pediatrician came to visit him (he was just 3 days old ) and his crying was making us crazy and I was about to cry seeing him not eat anything for 2 days it was really heartbreaking, He wanted us to supplement with formula. We started Similac and I was pumping. Still doing the same, pumping and supplementing him. We had his doctor visit 2 days back and seems he is doing good, gaining weight. But he wants me to visit a lactation specialist.
Boopin, keep us posted. Glad your Lupron injection are going on fine.
Pinkie, even I think the embryo quality was very good since both implanted although in your tubes. I think you have a very good chances with your frozen embryo.
llbean, are you planning DE IVF soon ?


----------



## LLbean

nope


----------



## Coolstar

Llbean, my DH always tell me our DS is simply lazy. Pumping is such a pain. At first I was planning to bfeed for 6 months, now I hope I can continue pumping till he is 3 months. Feels like quitting now, momma is really exhausted :p .


----------



## LLbean

Coolstar said:


> Llbean, my DH always tell me our DS is simply lazy. Pumping is such a pain. At first I was planning to bfeed for 6 months, now I hope I can continue pumping till he is 3 months. Feels like quitting now, momma is really exhausted :p .

My thought is (right or wrong) if you are stressing too much over it it really is not worth it. Some women can't even breastfeed at all and the babies all are fine. Any milk he got from you will help and antibodies have already been passed to him. Keep trying but if it becomes too much just be ok with it. When we get upset it affects our milk too so that is no good either. I know this first hand! If I ever got upset with her dad...fight or something like that...my milk would sour. She would always throw it up! So, if you are stressing too much it's probably better for all concerned to just be grateful there are other options and move on. Give it a good shot but don't beat yourself up over it


----------



## 2have4kids

Cool star I agree with LL about stressing over bf-ing, if it's too much don't lose hair over it! MacKinley is on pablum and I pump (I went out before DH and her were up this morning and left a small breast milk bottle in the fridge for them. I only pump twice/day and it sucks that he won't latch (I mean he hates the right boobie - he must have already a tendency to be a bit of a perfectionist or fussy at such a tender young age:haha:). These wee ones are all different, work with what you've got. She tends to cluster feed in the evenings and I find pablum helps her slow down a little and sleep better. Otherwise, it's just drink & pee drink & pee repeat a gazillion times!
Well I got AF back yesterday, I was shocked as I thought it was meant to only come back after bf-ing is done. I've started up the cbefm again and will see if I O at all and if we can do it again naturally - not holding my breath.
I have so many meds left. I'm temped to try a tiny bit of Gonal F with one of my cycles if it doesn't work naturally after a few months. Maybe the lowest dose possible? I feel quite safe knowing that I was on 450mg, the highest dose possible with no reaction at all. They say gentle IVF's are better for low AMH women and even if I did 50mg for 7 days and then tracked O to bd, I could put these meds to use before they expire...


----------



## boopin4baby

*Hello Lovely Ladies* :flow:

*2have* - I say go for the low dose Gonal F injections!! You know your body - what works and what doesn't. You never know, you could get lucky with a natural BFP. And I agree not to let those expensive medications go to waste!! AF paid me a visit yesterday, too!! I've never been so happy to see the evil :witch: in my life. :rofl: 

*AFM* - So far everything's staying the course on my tentative cycle calendar. My period was predicted to start on 1/10, but started a day early on 1/9. I have an appointment on Tuesday the 12th for a baseline scan and blood draw. And I'll get to find out about my donor's progress as well. I can't believe that my transfer is almost here. It's incredible and feels surreal. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I'll keep you ladies updated!! Take care everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Coolstar, sorry to hear Bfing has been difficult but you cant say you haven't given it your best shot. I think there are very few who have an easy time with this. 

2have, good news that your body is back on track, they say you are most fertile after having a baby so get BDing!! Good Luck. 

Boopin, yey for the witch. Glad to hear everything is going to plan so far. I hope the donor is growing you some lovely follies and you get some good news Tues. Good Luck.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. x


----------



## Coolstar

2have, llbean thanks!! I have decided not to stress anymore about Bfeeding. I guess till my baby is eating well and gaining weight I need not stress about it.
2have are you planning to use Gonal F next cycle ? Even i thought you don't get AF when Bfeeding. 
Boopin, how did baseline scan go ? 
PC, thinking about you. Not much time left for you to hold your miracle babies.
Pinkie, when do you need to start your meds for March cycle ?
How are other ladies doing?


----------



## beetle

hello Ladies! Happy New Year to you all! For some reason I'm not getting the updates so sorry for my comms silence.
Wow - its all happening.
PC - I'm so excited for you! When is D day? How are you feeling? You are my inspiration - 45 with identical twins ... just like me! (except ahem that I'll be 46 by the time they come ....) where are you based? (I'm in the UK). I'm keeping everything crossed that its all textbook for you. 
Coolstar: It must be heartbreaking when your baby won't feed from you properly - and add on top of tiredness and hormones etc. I'm glad you are relaxing a bit about it - its so common after all and formula isn't devils food! A lactation consultant could well help but don't put yourself through any unnecessary stress. You can only do so much! I hope you are enjoying being a mum otherwise?
Boopin: woohoo - so exciting that you are doing the donor cycle. Keeping fingers, toes crossed for you and well done for mastering injections! its amazing how quickly you become a pro! 
LLBean - who knows now your thyroid is getting sorted, maybe a natural pregnancy will be on the cards for you. I really really really hope your dreams come true. 
Pinkie - how are you doing hon? Have you decided when you are going to start a cycle with your frostie?

AFM - 8.5 weeks pregnant - haven't had any bleeding since 6 weeks. Am extremely bloated (I'm having to use a belly belt to extend my jeans!), no morning sickness (I think that's because of the steroids I'm on) but I have to eat very regularly or else I do feel a bit nauseous, and last night I think I had my first round ligament pain experience - I know it sounds bizarre and v. early but I swear that someone had a knife in my groin on my right side. It felt a bit like cyst pain ... v. odd - lasted on and off all evening but has completely gone this morning. Anyway - my next scan is a week today - I can't wait. Despite my symptoms I am still terrified that at the next scan there won't be heartbeats as this has happened in the past. My donor was 35 so chromosonal issues are still a possibility. So basically I'm suffering from typical pregnancy paranoia made worse by my history. 

Apologies if I've forgotten anyone. 2016 is going to be a great year! :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Good Day Everyone!! Nice to hear from you beetle. And I'm glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! PC - How are you and the twinnies? Keep us posted on your labor and delivery. We're all thinking of you and the babies. Pinkie - When do you start your next IVF cycle? Hopefully we can be bump buddies!! I'd LOVE that!! LL - I have hypothyroidism dx in 2013. I can relate to your thyroid issues. As long as you keep your TSH less than 2.5, you should be fine. Good luck on a natural BFP!! Coolstar - Time sure does fly by... your little man is almost a month old. I remember when you were getting your hospital bag ready, seems like it was yesterday. I hope you're enjoying motherhood. 2have - Glad to hear you've started AF and hopefully you'll ovulate this month and can get your BD on!! Hello to anyone I may have missed. xx

AFM - My baseline ultrasound went well, no cysts!! My estradiol was 5.22 on CD4. My nurse coordinator said not to worry about the low number because I have DOR and the estrogen injections and suppositories will do all the work that my body can't do naturally. I didn't get any update on our donor. She's going to be seen by this Thursday. If all goes well with her, than she'll start stim meds on Friday 1/15. And I'll continue lupron, start delestrogen, estradiol supps and 81 mg aspirin. I've got an appointment next week 1/21 for a lining check and blood draw. I'll keep you ladies posted on my progress. I appreciate all of your support. <3<3


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Would you mind if I joined in? My dh and I started to move forward with DE after we had 2 failed Ivf cycles with my own eggs (1 cycle I got pregnant but miscarried, the second cycle none of the eggs fertilized so we couldn't do a transfer). Prior to those failed cycles, we got pregnant our first Ivf cycle back in 2013 and have a beautiful boy who is almost 2 (although we got pregnant with twins and lost 1 at 8 weeks). Since I have low amh, We started trying for baby #2 right away but started going back to RE when he was 6 months. Since then I've had 2 cancelled frozen DE cycles because my lining wasn't thick enough (my 2nd cycle was just cancelled today). my first cycle was with lupron and oral estrogen. 2nd cycle was natural with letrozole. The third cycle won't start til the 21st day of my next cycle and they want me to do estrogen injections and lupron. Anywho, I really would like to surround myself with other women going the DE route. And also see if you ladies can tell me if you've been in a similar situation with your lining and if so what protocol worked for you! I'm also very happy to hear that a lot of you are having successful outcomes!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Welcome Stacer - Sorry to hear about your recent infertility struggles. You found the right thread for support. A lot of us here are currently doing DE IVF or have done it with recent success and even failure. These group of women are amazing, informative and very supportive. Hope you stick around to share your ttc journey with us!! :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, PC let us know how it goes, I'm so excited for you! Beetle, lucky lady to have identicals, I hope for twins too with one of our next tries. I took magnesium with my pregnancy as it relieved leg cramps when I was working out and is meant to prevent ms. Eating frequently and small amounts like you're doing helped me too.

Hi stacergirl & welcome, I think we wasted too much time with our local fertility clinic before we went to DE IVF. Low AMH doesn't just mean we're poor (or in my case non -responder as my eggs actually got smaller horrifyingly) responders to ivf, it also means quite often multiple m/c when you do get lucky (due to poor egg quality). It's a rocky journey but there's so many positive stories with the DE IVF ladies on this thread and so much information & support - I wish you a speedy success! 

Boopin how are you doing with the drugs? I always got depressed with the bcp, itchy with Lupron, & irritable on estrogen. I love progesterone, makes me so relaxed & I always sleep really well with pregnancy levels. Love, love, love progesterone!

Coolstar how are you doing? I thought it would be 6 mnths before AF comes too but I was lucky enough to catch a +Opk a few weeks ago and get AF - what I've read is if you eat lots it can come back while bf-ing and lol, over Christmas, I ate the lions share! Enjoying sweet things again, they made me so sick during pregnancy, also with doing loads of home renos I feel like I can't eat enough. Always moving but with bf-ing we need more to fuel the tank. I just hope 2016 is another great year for everyone. There's so much doom & gloom with analysts saying how oil will sink even more and that silly Scottish bank saying to sell sell sell as the markets are going to tank (right), and with DH laid off (but he's seriously enjoying himself - maybe a little too much), if I could get pregnant again I could give the rest of my paid parental leave to him and go back to get my 6 months in for another year paid mat leave. There's so much political poop happening at work too I'd be thrilled to miss it all with another mat leave :dance::bunny:
:dust: for us all!


----------



## LLbean

Hello everyone, well doesn't look like we won the $1.5 billion lottery jackpot after all so.... Back to square one lol

Hey one can dream right? ;)

Happy 2016 and may we all get our lovely perfect healthy and sticky BFPs!


----------



## LLbean

beetle said:


> LLBean - who knows now your thyroid is getting sorted, maybe a natural pregnancy will be on the cards for you. I really really really hope your dreams come true.
> .......
> . 2016 is going to be a great year! :)

Thank you so much


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Ladies! Sorry been absent for a while, no good reason just been seriously nesting! I'm not going to go through you all individually as I'm bound to miss one of you, however I've read through all the posts and wish you all the very best of luck whatever stage you are at. 
AFM, I can hardly believe that tomorrow I will be having my miracle identical twins! I've been so nervous but have felt much calmer over the past couple of days. I had a scan on Monday (my lovely consultant insisted to put my mind at rest) and they think my girls will each be 5lb plus which is amazing news as I will only be 36 weeks and was worried about low birth weight. For most people the birth of their children is the culmination of c1 years trying / pregnancy, however for those of us who struggle it is so much more. In my case it will be 10 years of trying one way or another and although every child is precious, I can't help but feel it makes my girls super precious. For those still trying, have faith, be strong and keep going as long as you can as it can happen and your lottery odds are better than the recent big wins on both sides of the Atlantic. Thank you so much for all your support. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

beetle said:


> PC - I'm so excited for you! When is D day? How are you feeling? You are my inspiration - 45 with identical twins ... just like me! (except ahem that I'll be 46 by the time they come ....) where are you based? (I'm in the UK). I'm keeping everything crossed that its all textbook for you. :)

Hi beetle, I'm in the UK (Brighton), having twins is do special, having identicals even more so! Have a look at TAMBA website (if you haven't already), there's loads of good advice etc and I've become a member. My care in the NHS has been amazing and you should get scans every 2 weeks from 12-24 weeks (as they keep a close eye on twin to twin transfusion risk), then every 4 weeks. Your care should also be consultant led, it does mean a lot of appointments but it's so reassuring. If you are at all concerned don't hesitate to call your EPU (before 12 weeks) or midwife after, they're there to support you. Do you know if your twins have their own amniotic sacs? So exciting! I'm having a c-section tomorrow, so my day is almost here!! Feel free to ask any questions and I'll try to answer as quickly as possible, but after tomorrow I'll be a little busy!! xx


----------



## LLbean

....


----------



## Coolstar

Llbean, my DH was upset that he did not win $1.5 B , but I told him be happy that you won $4 LOL !!
PC, 5lbs in a good weight considering you have twins and its just 36 weight. My boy was 5lbs 12oz now around 6lbs. All the best for tomorrow. Keep us posted whenever you get time.
Stacegirl, welcome. This thread is amazing !! Lots of supportive ladies to share your journey with.
Boopin, its a good news that you don't have cyst. Don't worry about estrogen. My estrogen level was low and they gave me a shot and it bumped. Fxed that your donor has loads of eggs for you and many to freeze. Time really flies. I rem last year around this time I had started my first DE cycle. And now my boy will be one month old.
2have, hope you get a BFP soon. FXed for you. How is MacKinley doing ? She is so adorable.
Beetle, I totally feel you. Paranoia with pregnancy never ends. I was scared till I could hold my baby. Always thought something might go wrong. But try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Before you know you will be holding your babies .


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, great to hear all was clear with the scan that's a good start. How are you doing on the meds? Unfortunately I don't think they tell you much about the donor until EC, ask the question if you want to know that's what I did.

Bettle, by the sounds of it the worrying never stops, you get past one stage then you worry until the next. Make the most of your regular scans and try enjoy every moment of it. You've worked so hard to get here. 

PC, cant believe your girls will be here tomorrow, so exciting. And yes they are super precious. Best of luck and look forward to hearing from you again soon when you are officially a mummy. 

LL, good news AF was a little more normal this month. Fingers crossed everything is balancing itself out and I hope a natural bfp is not too far away.

2have, sorry to hear DH has been laid off, but by the sounds of it he is enjoying being a house husband. Get BDing and hopefully you can make this little plan of yours work out well. 

Stacergirl, welcome. I replied in another thread about the lining issues, I hope it helps. 

Oh and sorry no one won the lottery. I am definitely going to start playing again, with the odds we all beat one of us has to win it sooner or later!!

AFM, I have my blood clot tests tomorrow so hopefully that's another thing to cross off. I have also been told that if the AF shows up beginning of Feb as I think it will then ET can be from 16th March, which is exciting. Fingers crossed my cycles don't start playing up and delay things. I am also starting a temporary job on Monday until I fly to Greece so hopefully that will make the time go quicker. 

:flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Boopin, great to hear all was clear with the scan that's a good start. How are you doing on the meds? Unfortunately I don't think they tell you much about the donor until EC, ask the question if you want to know that's what I did.

I just received an email from my nurse, she said that our donor is cleared to start her stim medications on 1/15. That means I start my regimen tomorrow, too. I'm not looking forward to the BIG needles. I've been quite content with the tiny lupron injections. Any advice/tips on how to self administer the estrogen in oil injections? My first one will be tomorrow night. I'm used to giving the shots, not the other way around. :nope: I'm scared.. lol!!

PC - You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Enjoy the early days with your identical miracle princesses. :twingirls:


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin , oil based injections are painful but just remember at the end it's worth it. I would just advice you to take cold compress and then hot compress , around 15 minutes each. It helps reduce the pain a lot :thumbup: .
Pinkie, it's good that you would be checking for blood clot. March 16th Fxed that the witch shows up on time.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey boopin, I did progesterone jabs by choice, hated the first few de ivf's with messy oily white vjj beads, opted for injections after that. My DH was too chicken to give them to me & plus he never woke as early as I did for work...if you find them really hard I've heard a cold compress first can numb the area & stop the bruising (I was on blood thinners so prob bruised more than average). Squeeze the area hard and jab it in, I found a good hard squeeze often masked the jab. A gentle massage of the spot afterwards can get rid of ache later on. You'll do fine, it's often the thought of it that's scariest. I found hip jabs so much less painfull than leg - we use those lwg muscles an awful lot and it seemed to be so much more throbby in the leg xx

PC all the best tomorrow, I can't wait to hear all about it & see your wee cherubs!:twingirls:


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar and 2have - Thanks for the great tips!! When I got off work tonight I drove straight over to Walmart and bought a hot & cold therapy pack. I already have 2 ice packs that I can use and I'll use the new one for the heat. I'll be injecting the estrogen in the upper outer quadrant of my buttocks. Thank goodness I only do those shots on Tuesdays and Fridays. :haha:

2have - LOL @ "messy white oily vjj beads". :rofl: That was too funny!! Unfortunately, starting tomorrow night I've got to insert the estradiol suppositories. What a "mess" I'm going to be (literally) for the next couple of weeks. But, so worth it!!


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies

can I join you again, I had an awful year which is why I've not been on, but finally back on track. I'm day one of my meds & lining scan booked for next Friday I then should get my date to fly out to Serum.

Congratulations to all the ladies who are pregnant or have had their baby's by now, there's too many posts for me to go through them all.

I'm looking forward to catching up with you all :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Sienna, nice to see your post after so long . Fxed for your cycle. Keep us posted.


----------



## boopin4baby

:wave: Welcome sienna - Nice to have you back!! xx


----------



## sienna

Thanks ladies it&#8217;s good to be back :)

Coolstar it&#8217;s lovely to see you have a little girl how&#8217;s things as a mum?

Boopin where are you having your transfer?


----------



## Pinkie3

Sienna, sorry to hear you had an awful year and I hope we can support you in making this one much happier. Are you doing OE or DE cycle?

Boopin, how did the first injection go? 

PC, your girls should be in the world now, I hope everything went well.

I went for my blood clot tests yesterday, they took quite a few tubes and I felt a little funny after but thankfully that is over and should have results by Monday. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies :flow:
Sienna - I'm doing DE IVF in California. Where's Serum?? Cheers to 2016 being a successful year for us all ttc!! 
Pinkie - My first IM injection went like this... I drew up the estradiol valerate, set everything up and then I froze in front of the bathroom mirror for about an hour.. lol!! I numbed the site real good and I kept getting really close to the skin with the tip of the needle, even breaking the skin a couple of times. So, I had some bleeding. I finally, went on YouTube and was inspired by a surrogate's "how to" video. That gave me the courage to dart the needle through. To my amazement, I didn't feel a thing!! Then I applied my heat pack and massaged the medicine in. I was afraid of that big a** needle, but in hind sight it wasn't that bad. I have to do another on Sunday and then they'll be every Tuesday and Friday.
I hope your blood test comes back perfect. And you can get started on your FET cycle soooooon!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Sienna,welcome back lady! I'm sorry to hear your year was crappy, I hope this one brings you much joy. All the best with your next go xx

Boopin lol, i'm glad to hear you did it, see! It's all that head-fear. Really not so bad in real life. 

Pinkie, all the best with your clot testing. I do more of this next month too with my hematologist. She spotted a protein something or other that was either too low or high after my mc of the two embies in my first DE ivf. So she wants to check if this may be a third clotting factor at play (good grief!) Have you had immunes done previously? 

PC I hope you & the girls are doing well xx


----------



## sienna

Thanks Pinkie, I&#8217;m doing embryo adoption as I have old eggs & DH has sperm issues. Good luck with your blood test, where are you having your FET?

Boopin Serum is in Athens Greece; I went out there last year and visited the clinic when I went for a hysteroscopy in one of the local hospitals. I haven&#8217;t found the injections too bad apart from the bruises :(

Thanks 2have it&#8217;s lovely to see you finally have a little girl :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hey everyone. 

So sorry I've been awol for a while. Just getting into the swing of having Tommy at home rather than weekly hospital stays. Still having outpatients apps for his tof and issues with his neck and feet but no surgery since 4th dec. He's 3 months now. 

I hope you are all well. Massive congrats to the new mamas and those with bfps, and fx for everyone cycling. 

Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Everyone - I've not been on the thread for months but quietly stalking, I can't keep up with all changes. Congratulations all the new Mammas, ladies with BFPs & lots of love to everyone still in the trenches. 

Hi Sienna - sorry to hear you've had a tough year, hoping 2016 is a positive one. I'm really excited to hear you're going back to Serum. We did embryo donation there in June & I'm currently pregnant with twins. They should be here very soon & are possibly identical. Enjoy your trip there. 

I'll update everyone when the babies are here safely, they've been wonderful babies in pregnancy but the hospital have worried me a little recently & ive been plagued with a terrible dream, so keeping my head down these last few weeks xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

I meant to also say - Sienna good luck! 

Mrs G - sounds like the last few months have been really tough, I hope Tommy has tuned the corner now.


----------



## Coolstar

MrsG, was thinking about you. Was really worried about Tommy but now I am glad to know that he is doing fine. He is already 3 months old wow, I am sorry you had a stressful few months. Hope you can enjoy some peaceful time with your DS now!! 
Boopin, so happy to know that your IM injection went well.
Sienna, glad to know that you are going for Embryo adoption. I have read there are so many embryos waiting to have a home. I am keeping everything Xed for you.
Minxy, when is your EDD ? I am sorry I have lost track.
How are other ladies doing ?


----------



## LLbean

Mrs G so glad to hear Tommy is home now!

Minxy I'm sure all will go very well. Sorry about your dream

To those of you that used Reprofit..who was your coordinator? I see several that speak English. I finally heard back from one person but the email seems quite broken English... also I responded with more questions and a week later I still have not heard so....


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, both babies are breach but I was down for an elective section Tuesday 26th Feb anyway - 36w exactly. I've another scan & appointment Thursday as they are worried one baby isn't growing as much. Counting the hours almost to check they are ok. Their growth was pretty much the same up til the 34w scan - last scan was 32w. I just worry my placenta is failing, ready to get these babies out now.


----------



## LLbean

Minxy I understand now the concern. Soon they will be here and I am sure both will be fine. Hang in there. Hugs!


----------



## sienna

Mrs G Tommy is gorgeous, I&#8217;m glad to hear he&#8217;s back home :)

Thanks Minxy & congratulations on your twins, they&#8217;re going to be here before you know it. Which hotel did you stay in? Last time I stayed near the hospital for the hysteroscopy which was quiet away from Serum.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi mrs G, so glad to hear you're home and Tommy's doing doing better :hugs:
Minxy, hold on little beans! I hope the next few weeks go very smoothly for you. Time has flown, I can't believe you're time is here already. :dance:
Sienna, we stayed at the Melia. If you sign up with their rewards program before you book you can get free in-room internet for a stay of 5 days or more. Also, they have amazing food, a rooftop pool + restaurant that you can see the Parathenon & Acropolis from. The rooms are pretty newish with really comfy beds & marble bathrooms. It's a 15 min bus ride or a quick hop on the train to Serum. Have you got your fly date yet? Do say hi to Penny for me (Carmen) she's such a lovely enthusiastic lady!


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Sienna, thanks. I believe in Penny & the quality of their donor embryos. 
We stayed at The President last time. It's within walking distance of Serum. Due to getting the best deal on flights we stayed 3 nights. The hotel is big, busy and the rooms to the standard of travel lodge. After all our IVFs we'd spent so much money we did this trip on the cheap & blew all the rules (on eating/drinking). I believe success lies in the embryo quality. I also had an endo scratch done in the UK.


----------



## sienna

Thanks 2have I&#8217;m hoping to only stay two nights depending on the flights I can get, I have my scan this Friday then Penny will confirm my transfer date, just hoping the flights don&#8217;t go up by the time I book. I&#8217;ve only met Penny once and found her so caring; I shall pass on your regards to her.

Thanks Minxy, I&#8217;m hoping I&#8217;ll be successful like you too they do seem to only freeze top quality embryos.


----------



## MinxyChick

Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies <3
Update - 3rd estradiol injection down!! I go for a lining check and blood draw on Thursday. Also, I'll get to find out how my lovely donor's follicles are growing. I've been drinking a lot of 100% pomegranate juice. It's supposed to help thicken your uterine lining. Has anyone else heard of this working before??
Minxy - Congrats on your twin pregnancy!! Do you know the sex of your babies?? They'll never be lonely. They'll always have eachother to play with as they grow up. :friends: That's so awesome and cute.
Sienna - GL on your upcoming transfer!! Fx'd!! :dust:
Hope everyone is having a blessed 2016. Can't believe this month is almost over. Where did the time go?? xx


----------



## sienna

Thanks boopin and good luck with your donor, I&#8217;ve not heard of pomegranate juice helping with your lining before you&#8217;ll have to let us know how you get on, when is your lining scan?


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna said:


> Thanks boopin and good luck with your donor, I&#8217;ve not heard of pomegranate juice helping with your lining before you&#8217;ll have to let us know how you get on, when is your lining scan?

My first lining scan is tomorrow. I'll update after my appt. I'm praying that everything stays on track. [-o&lt;


----------



## 2have4kids

Gl both Sienna & Boopin!

Boopin, I haven't heard about the Pom juice but I have read most of the studies on this website: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home
Most are conducted by the NHS and even though it's title is about miscarriage, the majority of the studies are about fertility in general. How foods, exercise, vitamins, hormones, and other factors play into our ability to carry a baby, get pregnant, have a healthy pregnancy etc. also has some info about birth defects & prevention. I also like the studies about birth defects and nutritional deficits contribute to ADD/ADHD etc on the World Health Organisation website. And the diabetes association has a number of studies showing the effects of high carb & high sugar diets on egg quality. 

Well MacKinley had her second set of immunizations today and she was a total trooper about it. I always squeeze her palms to redirect her brain from the sting of the needle and then put her right on the boob and barely a yowl. I think I get more worked up over them than they are painful for her! 

I hope everyone's week is going well, we're still thick in the midst of renos with a bathroom tiler guy over everyday at 9am and electrician in most evenings putting in pot lights everywhere & electrical outlets into our kitchen island. The granite comes in a few weeks and by then the bathroom will hopefully be done too. For now, just the noise of the saw to deal with but mom has offered us a quiet retreat if we need at her place...can't wait till it's all done!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Ladies :flow:
I just got back from my appointment and have good news to share. My uterine lining measured 9 mm. My TSH is 0.94 & Vit-d 43. I'm just waiting on estradiol results. I've lost a total of 35 lbs and feel really good. My donor has 11 lead follicles and a few smaller ones. Her menopur has been increased and er may be next Wednesday or Thursday, if she stays on track. Grow follies grow!! I'm so excited and starting to get anxious for transfer!! :happydance:


----------



## Faith00

Hey girls!

I am a new member, an IVF mom expecting a baby boy in April (I am 25w5d, 28 yo).

My second IVF was a success and we are happy to welcome our first little one in April.

I wish you all the best of luck with the procedures and hoping to see lots of :bfp:

Looking forward to share everything my IVF journey taught me with you and to make this bumpy road easier.

:hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin , wow good news !! Happy that your lining is 9 mm. You still have some time before ET and it will grow more to give your embryo a comfy home for 9 months.
2have, my DS will have take three vaccines shots when he is 2 months. Does squeezing palms really helps ? Did Mackinley had any side effects ?


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - Thanks again for the "studies" website. I found it to be very informative. I hope to be joining the mommy club with you and Coolstar, soon!! xx

Take care everyone =.) I'm off to work now!! I'll check B&B throughout the day and update my estradiol level when I get it.


----------



## LLbean

way to go Boopping!!!!

Welcome faith


----------



## sienna

Thanks 2have, Ive not come across that website before it looks like theres some interesting reading. Rather you than me having all your renovations done, although Im sure itll be lovely when its all finished, will we get to see before & after photos? 

Boopin thats great news sounds like youre going to get lots of lovely eggs :) 

Welcome Faith, congratulations on your boy :)


----------



## TTC74

Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.


----------



## LLbean

TTC74 said:


> Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.

well I can tell you based on research it is much cheaper to go overseas...even when paying for airfare and hotel its still cheaper. I looked at the cost in Reprofit and with the exchange it is under $5K for a fresh cycle and about $4500 for frozen. Travel is about a thousand each... so with all it would be less than $10k


----------



## sienna

TTC74 said:


> Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.

TTC74 Im sorry to hear you now need IVF :hugs:, having treatment in Europe in particular does seem to be a lot cheaper than in the US even with the flight & accommodation costs. It might be worth looking at some of the clinics and arranging to SKYPE with them to see what they suggest. I know Serum likes to do additional tests like hidden infection screening that can make a difference, and there are some very knowledgeable ladies on here that could advise you on immune testing with you having your miscarriage that might be worth considering before you start IVF.


----------



## sienna

I've had my scan today and my lining is 6.5, Penny has increased my meds and said not to worry it's fine for my date. I'm going to try the pomegranate juice any other suggestions ladies to increase it before my transfer next week. I've booked my flights having two nights and three days in Athens just to decide where I am staying now.


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* My estrogen is 2702. My Doctor has me decreasing my dose of estradiol valerate from 6 mg to 5 mg starting today. Apparently, my lining is plumping up quickly. It may be all the POM juice I'm drinking.. LOL!!

:happydance: My donor was seen today and she has 11-12 follicles growing and may trigger on Sunday or Monday.

Sienna - Try 100% Pomegranate juice (atleast 8 oz daily). It wouldn't hurt, it may even help. :thumbup: Best of luck to you. Looks like we're going to have our transfers around the same time. Sending you lots of good vibes and hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## sienna

Boopin thanks, that&#8217;s great news about your donor when are they thinking your transfer will be? Mines now booked for next Friday :) I&#8217;m trying the pomegranate juice so fingers crossed my lining increases. Good luck and let us know how many eggs you get, how many are you planning on transferring?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing? I went back to work this week so been struggling to stay updated with everything. 

MrsG, lovely to hear from you. Glad that Tommy is doing well, can't believe he is 3 months already. 

PC, I hope everything went well last week and you are enjoying the wonderful world of motherhood. 

Coolstar/2have, how are you and your little troupers getting on? 

Sienna, your lining will get there, try do some gentle walking to get the blood flowing. Wishing you all the best for transfer next week. 

Boopin, lovely to hear everything is going according plan. Your donor sounds like she is also doing a great job. Only a few more days to go for collection, how exciting. 

A little update from me. Had my blood clots tests last week and everything has come back clear, so no issues thankfully. I just need AF to hurry up and arrive next week so I can start BCP and then get a treatment plan together. 

:flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello to All :flow:

Sienna - My donor's possible trigger shot is this Sunday or Monday. With that being said, ER will be within 36 hrs of that (ER Wednesday or Thursday). So, I'm estimating transfer Saturday 1/30 or Monday 2/1. I'll have more precise dates after my appointment on Monday. I go Monday for another Estradiol blood draw and to discuss next steps with my nurse coordinator. I'm going to transfer 2 embryos if I'm able to. Let us know how your lining is progessing. When is your next scan?


Pinkie - I'm so happy to hear your blood clot test results are good. I'm excited for you to move on with your next transfer. Keep us updated!! 2016 will be a great year on this thread.. I just feel it!! :dust:

Have a blessed weekend everybody!! xx


----------



## LLbean

Bopping you will be PUPO in no time!!!!!

Pinkie awesome news for you too

FXd for all!


----------



## boopin4baby

LL - I'm starting to get nervous and excited, too. I can't believe the "BIG DAY" is almost here. Do you have any advice/suggestions for the 2ww?? How's your ttc plans moving along?? Any recent information from Reprofit?? xx

Ladies - I'd like to hear your 2ww stories. What did you do or not do during the 2ww?? Is there anything that you did that you think helped with implantation?? Please feel free to share. <3


----------



## sienna

Thanks Pinkie, its good news about your blood test what&#8217;s your next step?

Boopin I don&#8217;t have another scan now till I get to Athens, you&#8217;re going to transfer just after me we can be TWW wait buddies :) let us know how your appointment goes on Monday. 

How&#8217;s everyone else doing anyone else transferring soon and as Boopin asked I'd love to hear what you did or didn't do in the TWW :)


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna said:


> Boopin I don&#8217;t have another scan now till I get to Athens, you&#8217;re going to transfer just after me we can be TWW wait buddies :) let us know how your appointment goes on Monday.

I'd love to be 2ww Buddies!! :hugs:

*UPDATE:* My donor triggered this morning!! ER is scheduled for Tuesday!! That means my transfer will be on Friday or Sunday!! Sienna we could have our transfers on the same day, definately within 2 days!! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

sienna said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.
> 
> TTC74 Im sorry to hear you now need IVF :hugs:, having treatment in Europe in particular does seem to be a lot cheaper than in the US even with the flight & accommodation costs. It might be worth looking at some of the clinics and arranging to SKYPE with them to see what they suggest. I know Serum likes to do additional tests like hidden infection screening that can make a difference, and there are some very knowledgeable ladies on here that could advise you on immune testing with you having your miscarriage that might be worth considering before you start IVF.Click to expand...

Ttc I'm also sad to hear you're having to do IVF. I'll also back what the ladies are saying, it's much less expensive with travel and accomms included to do IVF overseas, Reprofit was $7500 for fresh DE IVF and the accommodations were $80/night in a full apartment with washer, dryer & living room & kitchen. I do agree with Sienna that immune testing might be a good idea for you if you've had little success with implantation and m/c. Although mc is part & parcel with low AMH. Egg quality suffers and the body is very good at bunting out chromosomally challenged embryos. I had all sorts of immune issues and flew all over the world to get treatments (Mexico for LIT treatments, Athens for IVIG) and still didn't get pregnant after a fresh DE in Serum and an FET a month later. It's an expensive journey but much less expensive getting treatments in Czech Republic for example. The immune tests at the Dr Beers centre were around $3000 and we didn't need to actually go there, our local lab just sent them 16 vials of our blood to test. I had to go to the States to get Humira and Mexico twice to get LIT treatments. 

The most common course of action is getting put on prednisone and sometimes if clotting is an issue Celexane injections are required too. PC and Crystal had natural killer cells and that is treated with IVIg and/or IV infusions that confuse the immune system. I wish you luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## TTC74

My Dr said he was going to do immune testing next.


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin & Sienna, very excited for you both. Boopin let that donor have some big juicy healthy eggies for you! Sienna, any news on when you fly over? 
Pinkie that's great news about the clotting, what are you working on next? Are you doing an fet? 
Coolstar how's your little guy doing? 
Hi everyone else:waves:
Well MacKinley started letting out these loud squacks yesterday. It's part of her communication about the pain she's feeling with teething. I feel terrible for her when she's waking up crying with pain. I hope that tooth comes soon and she can move on with less pain


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> sienna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.
> 
> TTC74 I&#8217;m sorry to hear you now need IVF :hugs:, having treatment in Europe in particular does seem to be a lot cheaper than in the US even with the flight & accommodation costs. It might be worth looking at some of the clinics and arranging to SKYPE with them to see what they suggest. I know Serum likes to do additional tests like hidden infection screening that can make a difference, and there are some very knowledgeable ladies on here that could advise you on immune testing with you having your miscarriage that might be worth considering before you start IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> Ttc I'm also sad to hear you're having to do IVF. I'll also back what the ladies are saying, it's much less expensive with travel and accomms included to do IVF overseas, Reprofit was $7500 for fresh DE IVF and the accommodations were $80/night in a full apartment with washer, dryer & living room & kitchen. ....Click to expand...

$7500? did the exchange rate change? I swear I looked and it said : 4500 Euro equals
4864.95 US Dollar

from the Reprofit site:

Prices of treatment
The price of IVF cycle with fresh donor oocytes is &#8364;4500 (8 quality oocytes on average with guarantee of at least 2 quality embryos)

The price of IVF cycle with frozen donor oocytes is &#8364;4000 (8 quality oocytes with guarantee of at least 2 quality embryos)


----------



## TTC74

Thank you for seeking this clarification, LL. While there does seem to be a substantial savings at $5K, at $7500, it seems less palatable to travel.


----------



## miranda007

From Boopin.. Ladies - I'd like to hear your 2ww stories. What did you do or not do during the 2ww?? Is there anything that you did that you think helped with implantation?? Please feel free to share. 

Ok I haven't had a FET yet but I will be on Thursday.. From what I'd read on the internet in terms of food which are good for blood flow and circulation.. I'm just going to make sure I have beetroots, pomegranates, asparagus etc and dark leafy greens. But I'm not going to stress too much. And I'm going to grate fresh ginger in my tea because I think that's good for circulation.. Not have anything super cold


----------



## Butterfly67

Boopin and sienna exciting times for you both :)

Anyone heard from PC?


----------



## Vonn

Hi, ladies! Would you mind if I joined you? I was on another thread with Pussycat and she recommended this thread as the place to go for DE IVF support. I hope she pops back in sometime so we can hear a little about her precious identicals! What an amazing story she has. 

I look forward to learning your stories, as well. (I know TTC74 from another thread--hi there!) GL to Boopin, Sienna, and Miranda, those I caught as having exciting stuff happening soon. Sorry if I missed anyone.

A little about me:
My signature has the basic details. We have done 6 IUIs, with a variety of meds. I was trying to get multiple follicles and use the IUI cycles to see how well I could stim. One cycle I got 2 follies. It wasn't too encouraging. 

DH and I have decided on DE IVF and we will be going across the country to do it at CNY Fertility in upstate New York. With travel costs from Minnesota to Europe pretty expensive, this clinic was our best, least expensive option. They are the cheapest DE IVF (and OE IVF) in the US, at least that I have been able to find!

Whenever I get AF, I will start a mock cycle. Then we can select a donor & really get started. I actually feel confident I will be able to get pregnant, which is so exciting! Thanks for letting me join your group. :flower:


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im glad to hear about your donor, Im looking forward to being 2ww buddies :happydance:

Thanks 2have, I fly out this Thursday and then have my transfer on Friday afternoon, I hope MacKinley tooth isnt too troublesome shes growing up quick. 

Thanks Miranda Im already drinking pomegranate juice and will try the other veggies but cant stand ginger so will have to pass on that one. 

Thanks butterfly how Adam; do you still have your blog page?

Welcome Vonn, good luck with your upcoming mock cycle, how much do you get to choose with regards your donor?


----------



## boopin4baby

miranda007 said:


> From Boopin.. Ladies - I'd like to hear your 2ww stories. What did you do or not do during the 2ww?? Is there anything that you did that you think helped with implantation?? Please feel free to share.
> 
> Ok I haven't had a FET yet but I will be on Thursday.. From what I'd read on the internet in terms of food which are good for blood flow and circulation.. I'm just going to make sure I have beetroots, pomegranates, asparagus etc and dark leafy greens. But I'm not going to stress too much. And I'm going to grate fresh ginger in my tea because I think that's good for circulation.. Not have anything super cold

Hi Miranda!! Thanks for the suggestions. I appreciate them very much. I'll be keeping my feet warm. I bought 3 pair of fuzzy socks, 2 pair of leg warmers and 2 pair of cuddle duds sock boots. I've been drinking the POM juice like crazy.. I love it!! The day before transfer I'm going to buy a pineapple and avocados. I already have a 10 oz bag of shelled brazil nuts. Also, a 33.8 oz bottle of smartwater for the morning of transfer. I'm going to cook a chicken and fresh vegetable soup in my crock pot the night before. That'll be my protein and it's a warm comfort food. I'm going to take daily walks up until transfer to get my blood circulating. I'll have my transfer during my vacation, so I'll be able to take it easy afterwards. I have some comedies and classic holiday movies recorded in my DVR that I'm going to watch. I really enjoy Christmas movies i.e. Rudolph and Frost the Snowman, they bring me back to my childhood and make me feel happy and relaxed. That's my plan.. so far.

Miranda I recognize you from another thread. I've been lurking around B&B.. lol!! Good luck with your FET on Thursday. I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust: Stick little bean.. stick!!

Welcome Vonn :flower:

Sienna - How are you feeling hun?? Are you packed and ready to fly to Athens?? xx

*UPDATE:* I start progesterone injections tomorrow in the am. My OH submits his specimen tomorrow morning and we'll get the fertilization report on Wednesday. So, depending on the quality of our embryos we could have a 3 day or 5 day transfer this (Friday or Sunday).


----------



## LLbean

Welcome Vonn

So NY was cheaper? May I ask how much they charge for donor egg program?


----------



## miranda007

Boopin your plan sounds great. I forgot the avos, pineapple and brazil nuts. Thanks! (but not too many I think all u need is two a day)
Ah yes the comedy. Ive never watched Arrested Development and I've heard it's hilarious. So I might watch that. I'll be taking it easy. Lucky it's warm here in Oz so only 1 pair of cotton socks will be fine. 
I really hope this works out for us - and everyone else on here. What we have been through and the long road it's taken I think we're all really tough!I try and remind myself of that sometimes.


----------



## boopin4baby

miranda007 said:


> Boopin your plan sounds great. I forgot the avos, pineapple and brazil nuts. Thanks! (but not too many I think all u need is two a day)

Miranda.. I'm NOT going to eat the entire bag in a day. :rofl: I bought that many because they we're only 5 dollars and shelled!! It's so hard to crack the shell on a brazil nut, so when I saw that 10 oz bag, I grabbed it.. lol!! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yes I'd agree on the comedies. I had a holiday straight after (camping) so I downloaded lots of comedies to my iPad. 

Finally updated my blog sienna! :blush:


----------



## miranda007

ohh the whole lot of brazil nuts in a day? my friend once did that and she got a bit ill because there's something in brazil nuts that you shouldn't have too much of. Unless you've done other research. Anyway, maybe I'll do a google now.

I told my husband he better be hilarious on the day.. I told him "you're up funny boy" lol it's like that ep of Seinfeld when he has to be funny to that friend in hospital.. it's a lot of pressure! Tv comedy will work well!..


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, exciting times here! Welcome Vonn & Miranda. 
I'll be reading Thursday, Friday and potentially over the weekend to find out how all of your transfers go ladies. Hoping hard and fx for more healthy pregnancies!! :dust:

Sienna, little Mack will never be cumbersome, even with her new found voice: nails-on-chalkboard high pitched squeels, I'll take it all! Times 3 if I could. I've contacted Reprofit for an April double embryo adoption. I'm very weary about it though sonce I've had so many DE ivf's fail. I just SO want to be pregnant again, it was the best experience ever.


----------



## Faith00

boopin4baby said:


> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> From Boopin.. Ladies - I'd like to hear your 2ww stories. What did you do or not do during the 2ww?? Is there anything that you did that you think helped with implantation?? Please feel free to share.
> 
> Ok I haven't had a FET yet but I will be on Thursday.. From what I'd read on the internet in terms of food which are good for blood flow and circulation.. I'm just going to make sure I have beetroots, pomegranates, asparagus etc and dark leafy greens. But I'm not going to stress too much. And I'm going to grate fresh ginger in my tea because I think that's good for circulation.. Not have anything super cold
> 
> Hi Miranda!! Thanks for the suggestions. I appreciate them very much. I'll be keeping my feet warm. I bought 3 pair of fuzzy socks, 2 pair of leg warmers and 2 pair of cuddle duds sock boots. I've been drinking the POM juice like crazy.. I love it!! The day before transfer I'm going to buy a pineapple and avocados. I already have a 10 oz bag of shelled brazil nuts. Also, a 33.8 oz bottle of smartwater for the morning of transfer. I'm going to cook a chicken and fresh vegetable soup in my crock pot the night before. That'll be my protein and it's a warm comfort food. I'm going to take daily walks up until transfer to get my blood circulating. I'll have my transfer during my vacation, so I'll be able to take it easy afterwards. I have some comedies and classic holiday movies recorded in my DVR that I'm going to watch. I really enjoy Christmas movies i.e. Rudolph and Frost the Snowman, they bring me back to my childhood and make me feel happy and relaxed. That's my plan.. so far.
> 
> Miranda I recognize you from another thread. I've been lurking around B&B.. lol!! Good luck with your FET on Thursday. I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust: Stick little bean.. stick!!
> 
> Welcome Vonn :flower:
> 
> Sienna - How are you feeling hun?? Are you packed and ready to fly to Athens?? xx
> 
> *UPDATE:* I start progesterone injections tomorrow in the am. My OH submits his specimen tomorrow morning and we'll get the fertilization report on Wednesday. So, depending on the quality of our embryos we could have a 3 day or 5 day transfer this (Friday or Sunday).Click to expand...

Best of luck!!! Looking forward to see lots of :bfp: over here!

Positive thinking helps, as well as looooots of rest, no heavy lifting, lots of water, eating healthy. I had a very healthy diet and lifestyle in the last 2 years before my second IVF - lost weight, went to the gym on a (almost) daily basis, ate only healthy foods.

During the 2ww I have just tried the above - resting, hydrating, be positive and happy overall :)


----------



## miranda007

Whoops Boopin!!! I didn't see your reply before lol. Something weird happens with my phone and I don't see the recent messages. Ignore what my message before about the bag of Brazil nuts. You're transferring soon aren't u? Good luck!!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, so sorry it's taken a while to check in, however I've had my hands full with two gorgeous little girls! 
Iris Emma and Lily Sally were both 15th January at 13:08 and 13:09 weighing 4lb 9 and 4lb 14. We were in hospital for 4 nights and got home a week ago. Both girls are doing well, Iris is back to her birth weight and Lily is almost there. They are currently formula feeding as I'm struggling with my milk supply, however I'm persisting with trying BF, but it's stressful and exhausting as they need to feed every three hours, it doesn't leave much time for sleep. I'm pretty hormonal and seem to be blubbing at the drop of a hat for no reason. 
We are smitten and in awe of our miracle babies, I can't believe I grew them and I am a mummy! Is post a picture, but I can't work out how to! 
Good luck to those approaching transfer, welcome to newbies, the support you'll get here is amazing. A special hello to Vonn! 
Mrs G great to hear from you and glad your little one is home and things are going better. xx


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* The embryologist called and said our beautiful donor gave us 16 eggs!! I'm so over the moon right now and crying tears of joy. We'll know tomorrow how many are mature and how many fertilized. Also, we'll get our transfer date and time.

Hello PC - Nice to hear from you. I'm happy to know that you and your precious daughters are doing well. Cute names you gave them!! Enjoy the early days with your little miracles. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thats awesome Boopin!!!! may they all do well!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

GL boopin!


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im getting a bit nervous now, Im working in the morning then plan to pack and do any last minute bits tomorrow afternoon. I just bought a pineapple today and have the next week off too :) Heres to you getting lots of lovely embryos, that's a great number of eggs :happydance:

Good luck Miranda with your FET, let us know how you get on :dust:

Buttefly lovely photos in your blog, boys do tend to be lazy with their language skills and usually catch up quiet quickly once they get going 

Thanks 2have hopefully Ill have wifi so I can update while Im in Athens, youre an inspiration to all of us that you finally managed to have your little one after all youd been through. I hope your successful again in April. 

Pussycat congratulations on your girls, they have lovely names :flower::flower::happydance:


----------



## TTC74

GL Sienna!


----------



## Butterfly67

PC great to hear from you and that you are home and well :happydance: Love the names and yes I remember well the crying at the drop of a hat! It'll pass :thumbup:

Great number of eggs boopin!

GL sienna and thanks yes boys are lazy :haha:

2H you are amazing! Fingers crossed your body is all prepared now for a double embryo transfer :happydance:


----------



## Pussycat1

Boopin, that's an amazing number of eggs, so pleased for you! Good luck tomorrow with the final count. x


----------



## LLbean

PC congrats on the girls!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, exciting times here! Welcome Vonn & Miranda.
> I'll be reading Thursday, Friday and potentially over the weekend to find out how all of your transfers go ladies. Hoping hard and fx for more healthy pregnancies!! :dust:
> 
> Sienna, little Mack will never be cumbersome, even with her new found voice: nails-on-chalkboard high pitched squeels, I'll take it all! Times 3 if I could. I've contacted Reprofit for an April double embryo adoption. I'm very weary about it though sonce I've had so many DE ivf's fail. I just SO want to be pregnant again, it was the best experience ever.

embryos instead of eggs? Just curious.

Who is your person at Reprofit? seems every time I ask something it takes over a week to get an answer....wondering if that is the norm or just my luck lol


----------



## Coolstar

PC, congrats!! I am so happy to read your post. Enjoy your initial days with your little miracles. They grow so fast. Do you have anyone helping you out ? I had none except my DH as it was really exhausting and tiring. Crying is very normal, I still cry. Don't worry much about formula feeding. I was going crazy but llbean and 2have assured me that it's fine and to take it easy.
Boopin, wow 16 eggs. I am super excited. Hope all fertilizes, Fxed !!
Vonn, welcome.
2have, are you planning for IVF soon. DS is giving us sleepless night. I read fussiness gets better around 3 months of age.
Sienna, Mirinda Fxed for you ladies. Keep us posted.
Llbean, how are you doing ?


----------



## boopin4baby

Okay Ladies, I have a list of 15 foods to prepare the uterine lining for ET.
Almonds, Lentils, Spinach, Chickpeas, Pomegranate, Winter squash, Broccoli, Mushrooms, Asparagus, Collards, Brown rice, Organic lean beef, Organic lean chicken, Flax and Whey protein powder.

*Leave peas and soy off your plate.* Peas are a natural contraceptive of sorts and soy contains extremely high levels of phytoestrogens. Too high a level could upset the balance of your hormones.

I hope this helps all ttc ladies preparing for their embryo transfers. GL to all and may our baby dreams come true!! xx <3


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, bf lovely to read you. Boopin I'm shocked - that's a whole lot of eggies! I hope you get some big juicy embies out of them. Sienna good luck with packng, enjoy your time off. Remind me what type you do for work, how do you keep the stress from infecting your life - is it easy to take a step back at the end of the day?

PC, mom, congrats! Lovely names and well done especially with pursuit to bf. I found it easier to supplement with formula and pump to help get milk supply up, the pain does go away but do get assessed by at least 3 different doctors/nurses for tongue ties. We had all sorts of diagnosis until finally a doctor specialist says she's not tied, just a lazy feeder. The lack of sleep, hormonal changes and awe inspiring little beauties will have you in tears of joy for a while. Hugs! xx

Coolstar, I got a big O today on the cbefm so we'll see how this and the next few months turn outbut I am in discussions with Reprofit at the moment for embryo adoption for April. How are you doing? 
Mrs G, how are you lady?

Off to baby mom yoga tomorrow for the first time. I'm SO stiff these days it'll be a good thing.


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, bf lovely to read you. Boopin I'm shocked - that's a whole lot of eggies! I hope you get some big juicy embies out of them. Sienna good luck with packng, enjoy your time off. Remind me what type you do for work, how do you keep the stress from infecting your life - is it easy to take a step back at the end of the day?
> 
> PC, mom, congrats! Lovely names and well done especially with pursuit to bf. I found it easier to supplement with formula and pump to help get milk supply up, the pain does go away but do get assessed by at least 3 different doctors/nurses for tongue ties. We had all sorts of diagnosis until finally a doctor specialist says she's not tied, just a lazy feeder. The lack of sleep, hormonal changes and awe inspiring little beauties will have you in tears of joy for a while. Hugs! xx
> 
> Coolstar, I got a big O today on the cbefm so we'll see how this and the next few months turn outbut I am in discussions with Reprofit at the moment for embryo adoption for April. How are you doing?
> Mrs G, how are you lady?
> 
> Off to baby mom yoga tomorrow for the first time. I'm SO stiff these days it'll be a good thing.

:sex:[-o&lt; hope the big O means a BFP soon!


----------



## LLbean

Coolstar said:


> PC, congrats!! I am so happy to read your post. Enjoy your initial days with your little miracles. They grow so fast. Do you have anyone helping you out ? I had none except my DH as it was really exhausting and tiring. Crying is very normal, I still cry. Don't worry much about formula feeding. I was going crazy but llbean and 2have assured me that it's fine and to take it easy.
> Boopin, wow 16 eggs. I am super excited. Hope all fertilizes, Fxed !!
> Vonn, welcome.
> 2have, are you planning for IVF soon. DS is giving us sleepless night. I read fussiness gets better around 3 months of age.
> Sienna, Mirinda Fxed for you ladies. Keep us posted.
> Llbean, how are you doing ?

How are you and the LO?


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, exciting times here! Welcome Vonn & Miranda.
> I'll be reading Thursday, Friday and potentially over the weekend to find out how all of your transfers go ladies. Hoping hard and fx for more healthy pregnancies!! :dust:
> 
> Sienna, little Mack will never be cumbersome, even with her new found voice: nails-on-chalkboard high pitched squeelsn, I'll take it all! Times 3 if I could. I've contacted Reprofit for an April double embryo adoption. I'm very weary about it though sonce I've had so many DE ivf's fail. I just SO want to be pregnant again, it was the best experience ever.
> 
> embryos instead of eggs? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Who is your person at Reprofit? seems every time I ask something it takes over a week to get an answer....wondering if that is the norm or just my luck lolClick to expand...

Hi LL, yes Reprofit doesn't do frozen eggs because of their low success rates of thawing & creating healthy embies. So they freeze only top grade embies and do donor embies from fresh cycles matching your profiles. We can't finance anymore fresh cycles and their stats with frozen embies are still quite good. Embies are much more robust when thawed, eggies - not so much. My lady is Cristina Capra, she seems to be the frozen embie coordinator? Sorry you have terrible response rates, who is your coordinator? I'm happy to pass along Cristina's contact info if you want to pm me. I get responses a day later due to our differing time zones. LL keep an eye on that leg to ensure it's not a bacteria or blood clot. Any signs of numbness and get yourself into a hospital quick!


----------



## miranda007

Ohhhh Boopin I'm sooooooo happy for u that's so exciting!! Sounds so promising. Fingers crossed u get lots of nice little embryos at day 5. I've got everything crossed for u! Thanks for the food list!! 

Sienna I get my transfer done tomorrow. Think you're soon! I'm the same nervous but excited! 

PC they're lovely names.. Congratulations on your little bundles of joy!


----------



## TTC74

Best of luck on your transfer Miranda!


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* 16 eggs, 14 mature, 10 fertilized w/icsi
I'll get a 3 day fertilization report on Friday. My transfer is scheduled for Sunday at 10:15 am.

GOOD LUCK Miranda!! Sending you lots of positive vibes and love. xx :dust:


----------



## sienna

Miranda good luck for tomorrow :dust:

Boopin thats great news, good look for Sunday :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - Sending you lots of positive vibes and love, too!! GL my 2ww buddy!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

Wow so much wonderful news to catch up on. I don't like this working malarkey, I miss out on too much gossip.

PC, many congratulations on the birth of your baby girls. I love the names. I am sure your hormones are all over the place at the moment that will be making you cry at everything. Make sure you are looking after yourself just as well as those gorgeous girls. 

Boopin, what a wonder fertilisation report, you are going to have some lovely blasts by Sunday. Sounds like you are doing a great job at preparing your body for transfer. If I don't get a chance before then wishing you the best of luck. 

Miranda, nice to see you on this thread, good luck with the transfer tomorrow.

Sienna, have a safe flight and best of luck for your transfer too. 

Vonn, welcome, there are a lovely bunch of ladies on here to offer advice and help. Sorry to hear of your struggle. DE has also given me that new found hope of finally achieving our dream. 

Coolstar, how are you and the little man getting on? Are you settling into family life well? 

2have, you are like superwomen. But you know what you want so why waste time, good luck with the BDing and the embryo adoption. Good for you. 

LLbean, sorry to hear about your leg, definitely keep an eye on that. 

Hi to everyone, sorry if I have missed anyone. I will try keep up on my phone to look out for all the good news that's coming. 

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

leg is better today but still I placed a call to my endocrinologist just in case


----------



## Pussycat1

boopin4baby said:


> *UPDATE:* 16 eggs, 14 mature, 10 fertilized w/icsi
> I'll get a 3 day fertilization report on Friday. My transfer is scheduled for Sunday at 10:15 am.
> 
> GOOD LUCK Miranda!! Sending you lots of positive vibes and love. xx :dust:

Wow! That's an amazing result! Can't wait to hear your three day report! x


----------



## Pussycat1

LLbean said:


> Llbean, that's very unlike them. My contact was Eva and she pretty much replied within a few hours, in fact I mailed her to tell her of the twins arrival and she replied right away. If she's not there she always has an out of office on so you know. I'd try mailing her, details are on Reprofit website or I can send you contact details. X


----------



## miranda007

Thanks for all the good luck vibes guys!!! It's nice to have support out there! It's kind of cool when you see it on the screen before they put it in. I'm just taking it easy today and I think we'll watch that comedy the Master of None tonight! 

Boo pin that's an amazing fertilisation report!! Now to just wait for the day 3 results.. Time goes so slowly doesn't it?!


----------



## Pussycat1

Miranda, got everything crossed for you! Take it easy over the next few days. x


----------



## LLbean

Pussycat1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Llbean, that's very unlike them. My contact was Eva and she pretty much replied within a few hours, in fact I mailed her to tell her of the twins arrival and she replied right away. If she's not there she always has an out of office on so you know. I'd try mailing her, details are on Reprofit website or I can send you contact details. X
> 
> well since I am just asking questions I don't have an assigned coordinator hehehe I did hear FINALLY from Dita
> 
> So how are the twins? can you tell yet if they look like you? I'm so curious!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## boopin4baby

Miranda :flow: - Congratulations on being officially PUPO!! :happydance:


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies - wow so much is happening - its so annoying I don't get the notifications even though I've subscribed to this thread. 

PC - huge congratulations on your lovely girls - I think the names are fantastic! Sorry to hear that BFing is a struggle but I think that's really normal as are the tears! Bless you! 
Boopin - wow - amazing results so far ... good luck for Sunday - will keep everything crossed for you! 
Miranda - congrats on being PUPO! 
Sienna - good luck with your transfer - are you doing acupuncture pre/post transfer?
Vonn - hi and welcome. Sorry to hear of your struggles. you are definitely in the right place as all the ladies here are wonderful and have really been there and back and are v. knowledgeable about everything Donor
LLbean - sorry to hear about your leg - sounds painful but I hope it works for you! 

Apologies for anyone else I've forgotten.
AFM - I'm 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow. We had another scan at the Lister at 9.5 weeks and saw 2 wriggly little beans! I wasn't expecting them to move as much or be so big already! Amazing! Its beginning to feel a bit more real although I do still sometimes feel like its happening to someone else and I go through the motions of the injections etc. We are waiting for our 12 week appt to come through ... I'm told that it might not happen until 13.4 weeks. Welcome to the NHS! :)


----------



## LLbean

Beetle! Welcome back! So exciting with the twins xoxox


----------



## sienna

Thanks boopin, I think its going to be the longest two week ever!

Congratulation on being PUPO Miranda sending you lots of positive vibes :happydance:

Congratulation on your twins Beetle, Ive booked the acupuncture Im just going for everything I can :)

Im in Athens arrived this evening , at Serum tomorrow afternoon for my transfer


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - How's the weather in Athens? Seems like its a beautiful, relaxing and romantic city from all the pictures I've seen on the internet. And how was your acu? I have everything crossed for you on Friday!! Keep us updated. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Beetle, great news that all is going well. I know exactly what you mean about it not feeling real, and I hate to tell you but that doesn't go away! Even now my girls are here, I still can't believe this is happening to me and I have been so lucky, &#128157;&#128157;
Twins are hard work but I'm so glad I have two rather than one! xx


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies, Im officially PUPO :happydance:

Boopin the weather has been lovely my hotel room has a view of the Acropolis which is all lit up at night. The acupuncture was good; it definitely helped me to relax beforehand and then afterwards.


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* 10 fertilized eggs - 1 @ 4 cells, 9 @ 6-9 cells (6 of them are 8 cells) on Day 3. Transfer Sunday morning.

Sienna - I'm so happy to hear that you're nice and relaxed after ET. Athens sounds like an ideal location to be PUPO!! Congratulations & GL my friend!! :dust: :happydance: :headspin: :dust:


----------



## miranda007

Boopin that's such good news!!!!!!!!!! Are you transferring 1 or 2?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Miranda - If I'm able to, I'll transfer 2. I won't get another report on our embryos until the consult before my transfer. I'm hoping and praying that I end up with enough to freeze. I love those little embies and I wish that all 10 make it!! <3

How many embryos did you transfer? How are you feeling? xx


----------



## miranda007

I remember wanting all my little embies to make it too!! I know we are a bit ahead but your transfer date is so close! I'll have everything crossed for u!

Two well you've got good chances with that. Had I been a bit older I probably would have transferred two as well. Not at 36 I'm a spring chicken lol. It's nice when they have a sibling to grow up with.. if u can... but we have had so much trouble just having one I think one is fine too there's always cousins and friends to have over. 

Yeah I'm doing ok. The wait is killer. I test on Monday 8th Feb. I took it easy on Friday after transfer and I'll go back to the studio next week and get stuck into this painting commission I've got to do. I'm an artist. (I'll wear a mask) I'm trying to take it easy and trying not to think too much about what I'm doing/not doing. My friend who was successful on her 4th try thought fuck it I can't put my life on hold and went hiking with friends and had cheese, wine and crap food all weekend. lol.


----------



## boopin4baby

Miranda :flow:

Yes, I agree with getting on with your daily routine and activities (within reason) post transfer. Actually, the best thing for us is to be active and not be sedentary. It's important to get our blood circulating through out our body, especially to our uterus. That makes our uterus happy. And a happy uterus makes a great home for an embryo!! 

No matter what we do or don't do, eat or don't eat, truly has no impact on implantation. What matters is the quality of your embryo(s) and the health of your uterus. Freaking drug addicts get pregnant... go figure?? :wacko:

I'm keeping everything crossed for you, too!! xx


----------



## LLbean

Booping those are amazing numbers! 

Congrats to the PUPO ladies! Such exciting thread this is now!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you LL!! Have you been seen by your doctor regarding the issues with your leg? If so, what's the diagnosis? Are you feeling better? xx


----------



## LLbean

Went to my chiropractor...yes much better. Basically somehow I was favoring due to my hip and overdid it on my knee. I needed an adjustment badly. Have been seeing loads of improvement with just one adjustment! The endocrinologist said it could not be the synthroid because it was localized in just one knee...makes sense.


----------



## boopin4baby

LL - Good to hear your feeling much better from your adjustment!! What happened to your hip? Have you had your vitamin d tested? Often vit-d deficiency and thyroid disorders go hand in hand. It can cause muscular aches and pains. I know you said the pain was localized in your knee, but it wouldn't hurt to test your vit-d. If you haven't already being that you have thyroid issues. I have hypothyroidism and muscle aches was a symptom I had when first diagnosed. Currently my vit-d level is 43 with the help of daily supplements. And I'm just fine now. Just a thought.. hrmmm??


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for embies boopin and congrats on being pupo sienna and Miranda. I'm an artist too Miranda!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - How many days after the first day of your last period did you do your embryo transfers? I started my last period on 1/9, that puts me at CD23 on my transfer day. Is that cutting it too close to when my next period should be starting? Just a thought. I think I'm starting to over analyze things.. lol!!

Anyone can answer. I'd appreciate your input. Thanks!!

*UPDATE:* I found this information on the internet regarding a 5 day blastocyst transfer.
https://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm
Implantation occurs on day 6-10 after the egg retrieval
Which is 1 to 5 days after a blastocyst transfer
Which is equivalent to day 20-24 of a natural menstrual cycle (idealized 28 day cycle)

So, I should be fine on CD23.. I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed!!


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, I did check my calendar and my transfer was 19 days after day1 of AF. It was FET. Congrats for the amazing fertilization report. Fxed for your transfer. Keep us posted.
Mirinda, Sienna Congrats for being PUPO. And I totally agree you can't keep your life on hold. During my third try I was sure it was a bfn since I had no symptoms and decided to move on with my life, and thought if it's suppose to happen it will happen.
Llbean, hope you get better soon.
2have, how are you ? 
AFM, DS was suffering from diarrhea and diaper rash. Thursday morning he cried constantly for 3 hours. Had to take him to his doctor.


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> AFM, DS was suffering from diarrhea and diaper rash. Thursday morning he cried constantly for 3 hours. Had to take him to his doctor.

I'm so sorry to hear about your dear boy not feeling well. What did the doctor do for him? Is your son finally getting some relief from his diarrhea and diaper rash?? poor baby :sad1:


----------



## miranda007

Ohh thanks Boopin. yeah the nurse said to me when she rang the day after she said if it's going to implant it will do it in the next 24 to 48 hours. 
Day 23 seems fine to me. They were tracking my ovulation they said I did on Day 17 and then I had the transfer on Day 22. They said every cycle is different with ovulation. So day 23 for you sounds about right!
Thanks for posting that article. 

Coolstat hope your boy gets better!


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> LL - Good to hear your feeling much better from your adjustment!! What happened to your hip? Have you had your vitamin d tested? Often vit-d deficiency and thyroid disorders go hand in hand. It can cause muscular aches and pains. I know you said the pain was localized in your knee, but it wouldn't hurt to test your vit-d. If you haven't already being that you have thyroid issues. I have hypothyroidism and muscle aches was a symptom I had when first diagnosed. Currently my vit-d level is 43 with the help of daily supplements. And I'm just fine now. Just a thought.. hrmmm??

Yes vitamin D was low...my thyroid is no more lol removed November 2nd so yes kicked into hypo by force ;) I will start back on that and see if it helps.

In regards to the ET....with IVF they also do 5 day transfer so ER is ovulation day...do the math... If you ovulate around CD 14 then you are looking at at least a CD19 transfer...they it still takes a few days yo stick well. I think you are fine


----------



## LLbean

Coolstar sorry about the little one. Have you considered chiropractic? Sounds strange but I just watched a video a couple of days ago about a colicky baby girl, digestion stuff basically, and the adjustment did the trick! Let me find it and send it to you.


----------



## LLbean

Here you go Coolstar... I know your LO am not have exactly the same but it could be an option? 

https://youtu.be/EBWF9X__CWI 
https://youtu.be/EBWF9X__CWI

My chiropractor was in med school and had to choose a specialty and could not make up his mind so he went to help a chiropractor just for kicks and he tells that when he saw a case there of a 7 year old that would pee her bed nightly and no matter what the doctors did they could not make it stop and lo and behold the chiropractor adjustment made it stop overnight he was sold and never looked back


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, doctor told us to change formula and let nature take its own course. How did your transfer go ? Take it easy today and relax.
Llbean, thanks. Never thought about chiropractic, will look into it. I know it's part of life but I feel sad seeing DS suffer so much.


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, is it transfer day? Good luck, and keep us posted.

Sienna/Miranda. Congrats on being PUPO. How are you holding up? 

Coolstar, sorry to hear the LO has been poorly. I hope you got something to settle his tummy. 

LL, glad the leg is better. 

How has everyone been? Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Fingers crossed I should be starting bcp in a few days. My prescription finally arrived yesterday (I was starting to panic) as AF is due but thankfully I can go collect it tomorrow and then just wait. I am having a few twinges so hopefully its not too far away. Once I start taking my bcp we can book in a date for ET which will probably be mid March time. It's felt like the longest wait ever so can't wait to get on with it now. 

x


----------



## sienna

Boopin - my transfer was on day 17 of a medicated cycle, any news on your transfer?

Coolstar I hope DS feel&#8217;s better soon

Pinkie I&#8217;ve been keeping occupied to take my mind off it my test date is the 9th February, it&#8217;s good to hear you are progressing again which clinic are you using?

For the UK ladies did you get an hcg blood test if you did was this through your GP and if you didn&#8217;t did you just have to go with urine testing?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Sienna, I cycled at Newlife clinic in Thessaloniki Greece. Good luck with keeping busy and your mind off everything, its always so hard. 

As for hcg blood testing I went to a private clinic, the same one that done my scans, it cost me £50 I don't think the GP will do one unless you have a very nice understanding one? Otherwise poas they are usually pretty accurate. I had a chemical one before last so wanted to know the numbers to be sure. 

X


----------



## miranda007

Sienna you're test day is a day after mine.. I have zero symptoms but trying not to read into anything (but just have this feeling it didn't work but trying to stay positive!!) and aim to keep busy this week!


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm officially PUPO!! Transfer went well. We transferred 1 expanded & 1 full blastocyst. I'm keeping everything crossed!! xx
 



Attached Files:







20160131_142634_resized.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin congrats, those are gorgeous embies! I predict twins for you. How's all the pupo ladies? I have fingers and toes crossed for LOTS of babies this year. Come on girls, bake those sticky beans:dust:

Coolstar, how's the little one? We struggled with diaper rash for a while. We found that probiotic formula helped and also got probiotic supplements. Doctor recommended them as it's all related to baby's immature immune system. We have zinc cream & 1% hydrocortizone polysporin in case redness comes back and since getting her on the probiotics everything has cleared up. I hope you get through it quickly too - not fun for you or baby!

How's everyone else? Mom's & ladies inbetween? I'm just waiting for Reprofit to match a donor embie to us and it's cd23, waiting to see if another miracle happened this month (not holding my breath though). It was nice to sleep in over the weekend, the last of the renos wrap up over the next two weeks. Can't wait to have my home back!


----------



## miranda007

whooooooo hooooooo Boopin!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I'm sending you lots of sticky bean vibes to u! And of course your uterus!!!
Take it easy and try to relax! 
Xx


----------



## LLbean

Booping those are PERFECT!!!!! FXd!!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Sorry I'm not on much, and when I am I'm always using my phone so it's harder to type long messages. However I do have a question for you. Is anyone taking any anti anxiety medications or anti depressants while going through ivf? My doctor wanted me off everything and I was completely off my first pregnancy with no issues at all. I got on meds again because my son was in icu with life threatening infection at 4 weeks old and it became too much. I got off again for this cycle, but am finding myself struggling With anxiety because my husband is away and I'm doing this on my own. I want to get a head start in this pregnancy since he won't be home til June, but it's getting hard. So I wanted to know if any of you had any experiences with medications and ivf. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sienna

Congratulations on being PUPO boopin :happydance:
I love your photo of your embryos thats one thing about Serum you dont get a photo of your embryos. Whens your test date? There's going to be me you and Miranda all testing within a few days of each other, heres to sticky beans for the three of us :happydance:

Stacergirl sorry I cant help you with regards to your medication question and cycling whilst on them, I was on medication for depression a few years ago and found exercise and meditation have helped me stay off them.


----------



## Coolstar

Congrats Boopin, for being PUPO.
Stacey, sorry I don't have idea about antidepressants.


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* I just received the final fertilization report. So, here it goes... 16 eggs, 14 mature, 10 fertilized w/icsi, 2 transferred (4BB & 3AB), 8 remaining, 3 survived to freeze 6BB, 4BA & 4BB. All good/great quality according to the embryologist.

Sienna - I'll have my beta hcg test on 2/10/16. So far just a twinge here and there. How are you feeling my 2ww buddy?? 

Miranda - I rested all day and night of transfer with my laptop in bed... lol!! Today I'm just taking it easy around the house. Do you have any symptoms, yet?? xx

Keeping everything crossed for us PUPO ladies!! And thanks to ALL for the lovely comments. Your support means the world to me!! :flow:<3


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks sienna and cool star! I am definitely exercising and it helps tremendously. I've tried meditation and it helps so I'll just keep being diligent in those areas. I wouldn't want to be on meds while pregnant but it's just driving me crazy with these set backs and waiting. I'll see if I can just manage it on my own. It seems more circumstantial at this point too. Thanks.


----------



## sienna

Boopin that&#8217;s great news about your embies, although I&#8217;m sure you won&#8217;t need them.
Its Miranda testing first then me then you, I&#8217;ve not had any symptoms yet just the meds symptoms at the minute. Will you test early?


----------



## Vonn

Boopin, Sienna, Miranda--congrats on being PUPO!! I can't wait to hear about (and see...line porn!) each of your BFPs.

stacer--this would be really hard process with DH not around and a little one to care for. Unfortunately, feeling anxious about being on anxiety/depression meds creates a vicious cycle of the anxiousness continuing on! It's a tough situation, I hope you can find some relief.

2have4--have you used Reprofit in the past? (I'm still trying to learn people's stories.)

Coolstar--I hope the rash and poo problems are better. It would be a terribly helpless feeling to have a little baby suffering and crying like that.

LLBean--both my parents, my sister, and a good friend have had some success going to the chiropractor. My DH, on the other hand, half-jokes that chiros are witch drs; he doesn't seem to think they are real drs. I'd ignore him and go to one if I had a problem I thought it would help! 

I am hypothyroid, too. Still have my thyroid, though. I'm on T4 and T3 meds as the T3 doesn't do a good enough job of getting into my cells.

Pinkie--I know this process just drags on and on and on... It's a wonder any of us can keep our sanity.

Pussycat--Amazing, beautiful girls that you now have! Lovely names. Glad to hear they are gaining weight. I am so, so happy for you!


----------



## Vonn

AFM--thanks for all the welcomes! I am happy to be amongst ladies making the same choice as myself to go with DE (eggs or embryos). 

I just got AF on Friday and went in this morning for a baseline US and labs for a mock cycle. It was a disaster! I am so irritated. The ladies at the clinic I chose for monitoring were very nice, but it is not going to work. They had no sense of urgency ab sending the US results. The dr told me they'd send it off in the morning, but then at 2:45p I got a call from a nurse who couldn't find the fax number to send it. By that time the IVF clinic in NY (CNY-F) was already closed. And they also dropped on me that the labs would take up to a week to come back. No same day lab results there. WTF. I was super clear with what I needed and the receptionist had said they could for sure do it. Not the case. 

So, no results were received at CNY-F and I heard not a peep from my nurse there. I called her and sent a message through their portal asking her to check in with me about whether the US results were sent & if I should try to go to my primary care dr to get labs redone. I told her I was nervous about messing up the mock cycle and having to wait another month, but she never responded. So, I have this estrogen I was supposed to start today but never got the go-ahead to begin. 

Sorry to rant, but just when I feel like we are getting closer, it turns into a mess. Why does it have to be so hard?!? Have you ladies had dealt with monitoring clinic issues when cycling with an IVF clinic far away? Experiences?


----------



## miranda007

Vonn welcome!! that all sounds like a tremendous pain in the ass! I'm sorry I have no experience with dealing with away clinics for IVF. I'm in Australia and lucky I'm close to the clinic and they're actually amazing about getting back to me etch hopefully someone here can help. I know there's lots of super star people on here who have to travel a long way for their appontments. 

Ha ha line porn. I love it!!! 

Stacer - my best friend was on anti depressants her whole IVF cycle (for anxiety too) her Dr said it's better for her to stay on them than go off them. She was over stilimated but that wasn't because of the meds. She got pregnant the first time (after they put a frozen one in!) 

Boopin - glad to hear u took it easy. I did too after transfer. Ah I got a bit anxious because someone in another forum said they had twinges from day 5.. And I've had nothing! But my neighbour said she didn't feel anything till she was 16 weeks! And everybody is different. And my poor husband he's so amazing dealing with all these little silly ideas reassured me that people fall pregnant all the time and don't even know they are until really along. (These god damn lucky people!.) so just trying to keep busy! Anyway, 6 days until official yest day! Not to say I might on the weekend. I don't have any trigger shot in me as its a FET.. I just can't hear that news from one of the nurses over the phone!


----------



## sienna

Vonn  Im sorry to hear about your problems with the clinic do you have any other options, finger crossed you get to do your mock cycle. I didnt have much monitoring just the one ultrasound to check I had no dominant follicle and lining measurement. I then had my progesterone levels done at Serum.

Miranda  Ive had no symptoms yet, Ive had 3 HCG jabs the last today so been busy Googling to see how long it last, as last thing I want to see is a false positive :(

Boopin hows my tww buddy doing :hugs:  Im trying to keep occupied and been for a walk this afternoon.


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - Hello :wave: I'm doing okay. I have no symptoms either. I'm only 2dp5dt. It may be a bit early for me.. lol!! I finally took a shower today and I'm going to get out and do some shopping. I find shopping to be very therapeutic. I got to get my retail therapy on.. haha!! I think it'll keep my mind off things. I've been in the house since my transfer and I'm going stir crazy. :wacko:

To answer your earlier question, I may test the morning (2/9) before my beta. Are you going to test early?? I hope that we all get our bfps the first time around. Stay strong my tww buddy!! We're almost there!! :dust:

Welcome Vonn :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-that's frustrating! I'm so sorry! Are you still going to be able to do the mock cycle still for this cycle or do you have to wait until the next? yes, it is hard but dh will be 40 in April so we didn't want to wait to try after he got home. We will see what happens. I'm doing the best I can with my anxiety, but my dh is my rock so it would be nicer to have him here! 

Miranda-do you know what meds your friend was on? I think Prozac is considered the most safest right? Or are there others consider safe? I am afraid the meds are what was preventing my lining to get thick. That's kind of why I was wondering too. Btw I had no symptoms at all in my first pregnancy. I almost forgot I was pregnant until I started feeling him move and started getting bigger. Everyone is different! Fx! 

Boopin and sienna-I hope you both get a bfp! So exciting!!


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, ladies! Just an update since I was so grumpy yesterday. I got a call this morning and can move ahead even without the lab results in. I started the estrace tablets as vag suppositories. They are green, so that is, ahem, interesting. The progesterone supps I've been on in the past were cream/light yellow, so the panty liners weren't as crazy looking as they are now. Sorry if TMI! It's just making me gasp and then giggle every time I go to the bathroom!:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> Thanks, ladies! Just an update since I was so grumpy yesterday. I got a call this morning and can move ahead even without the lab results in. I started the estrace tablets as vag suppositories. They are green, so that is, ahem, interesting. The progesterone supps I've been on in the past were cream/light yellow, so the panty liners weren't as crazy looking as they are now. Sorry if TMI! It's just making me gasp and then giggle every time I go to the bathroom!:wacko:

lol sorry but it makes you wonder why they decided to use some coloring on that stuff...I mean obviously done by men LOL


----------



## miranda007

Vonn - ohh who the hell makes green depositories thingies!! I have the white ones they get me to put in at night time. But it's annoying because I can feel it dribbling out a little bit during the night. It's all so sexy this IVF stuff isn't it?!


----------



## miranda007

Bonn - not sure exactly what my friend is on for anti depressants. I'll ask her


----------



## LavaPanda

Hey there ladies (I've posted this on another thread, but was told I may get more responses on here) 

I wasn't sure where to post this, so I hope it doesn't come across as insensitive as that is totally not the idea of this. 

So, basically. 
I have decided to go ahead with a life long dream and become an egg donor. I've got a pile of applications to fill out and I'm so excited!
But there's one common area that I keep getting stuck on:

*'If you could send a message to your prospective recipient, what would it be?*'

I'm trying to think so hard about what I write. I don't know whether I should write about myself and my life- or whether this is even relevant. 
But I don't want to come across as patronising. 

Here's all I have so far: 

*Hey hopeful family.

I just wanted to say, I have everything crossed for you! 
I can't imagine the journey you've been through and you deserve nothing more than this gift of life!

I found out about egg donation when I was 18 and has been something I've had my heart set on doing for a while.
During the wait to come of age to donate, I had my own little girl, and I couldn't imagine life with out her. She's only spurred on my need to do this.
Everyone deserves a chance. 

I've spoken to many who have been where you are, and I've asked them what to write in this section as I really want to get this right. 
I've been told to speak about me and my passions as many believed they never received information they'd have like to have known; so I hope that's okay. 

Anyway, I'm currently a student at university specialising in sexual health, with hopes of doing a masters degree in nursing so I can help with those experiencing fertility issues on a more professional level. 
I have a strong passion for animals, especially horses. I rescued my girl off a slaughter yard, while she was skin and bones but is now a healthy and the most loving animal ever- she's a big achievement of mine.

I'm very creative, I was to become an illustrator before I found my other calling in the care field and decided to follow that instead. * Not finished!

If any women out there have gone through using an egg donor, please help me out in what you'd like/like to have to known from your donor. 
All medical history and personal looks (hair, eyes, etc) are on other forms. 

Thanks so much- and good luck to all hopeful mumma-bears!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - I just woke up for the 3rd time out of my sleep. This time I was waken by a vivid dream and I never remember my dreams.. ever!! I dreamt that my coworker brought her cat to work and hid it under her desk all day. This is so bizarre because I'm a nurse and we don't even sit at a desk. I'm pretty much on my feet the entire shift.. lol!! I don't know what this means, but I had to share it. 

Miranda and Sienna how are you two holding up?? xx


----------



## Vonn

Miranda--vivid dreams are a GREAT sign! Fx for you!

Lavapanda--I think writing something personal is a wonderful touch. The recipient couple will love to know a little more about you. And can you imagine what the letter will mean to that child conceived with your help (if the parents want to share it with him/her)? I don't know if there is any information that every couple would want to know, this is such an individual process for everyone taking this path. I think as long as you are sincere and share/express what's important for you to communicate & what's in your heart, it will be appreciated. Thank you for being a donor!!


----------



## sienna

Boopin Ill have to try some retail therapy :) I dont think Ill test early as Ive had 3 hcg jabs and dont want a false positive getting my hopes up. Having a vivid dream is one of the tww symptoms I came across when people were pregnant, thats great news :happydance:. Ive still not had any symptoms and have been a bit down today. 

Vonn Im glad to hear youve been able to start your mock cycle, Im glad my progesterone supps are cream, green sounds revolting.

Lava panda welcome it's a lovely thing your doing :flower:


----------



## miranda007

Boopin yeah for vivid dreams! That's what I've been having. Mind you I often have vivid dreams like I'll have Walking dead dreams after I've watched it when I'm saving the world. Poor husband is never in those dreams lol. He always go nah I got BIT and you've left me for dead didn't you?! ha ha

Sienna I was down too because someone on another three had all these symptoms. I keep remembering my neighbour didn't feel anything when she was pregnant till 16 weeks she felt butterflies. So did my Mum and so did my sister. Anything else I put down to symptom spotting.

Lava Panda.. great thing you're doing it means so much to couples I'm sure they would never be able to put into words. Definitely something personal.. like the qualities/traits that you have what hobbies and things you like to do. Not that I'm a star sign person but I like reading my Scorpio one like.. I'm pretty determined but am loving and work hard etc etc.


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> Ladies - I just woke up for the 3rd time out of my sleep. This time I was waken by a vivid dream and I never remember my dreams.. ever!! I dreamt that my coworker brought her cat to work and hid it under her desk all day. This is so bizarre because I'm a nurse and we don't even sit at a desk. I'm pretty much on my feet the entire shift.. lol!! I don't know what this means, but I had to share it.
> 
> Miranda and Sienna how are you two holding up?? xx

vivid dreams are a good sign and if I were to interpret the meaning of it is ...you wondering how you can hide your pregnancy while at work...or how long LOL


----------



## boopin4baby

LL - That's an interesting interpretation of my dream. You may be on to something!! Being that I work for the prison system. I wouldn't want to tell anyone until I'm showing!! You may be correct.. hrmm?!?!

Sienna - What's wrong hun?? Why are you feeling a bit down today?? Is it something that you can talk about?? We're all here for you. :hugs:

Miranda - Did you get a positive test?? I think I read that in another thread today. xx

LavaPanda - You're an amazing young lady for making the choice to become a donor. Without women like you, I wouldn't have an opportunity to become a mom. Which for me, it's important to experience pregnancy, giving birth and breastfeeding my baby. You and women like you, make us infertile womens' impossible dreams possible. I appreciate and admire you for your selfless gift. <3<3


----------



## miranda007

Yeah I did yesterday and today (8dp5dt) - I broke down and tested because I was feeling down like it hadn't worked and I just couldn't take another day of it and needed to mentally prepare for a negative. So i was expecting to see that it hadn't because I've peed on so many of those damn things and never once got two lines. I didn't confess to anyone even to my husband until today. I didn't want to get his hopes up. I told him today but I told him I still don't believe it. I'm worried it's a false positive even though it was just a frozen transfer with no drugs except the progesterone. The trigger shot we did was two months ago. 

Sienna.. that's right we're all here.. Try not to get down. You don't know it hasn't worked. Your beta test is Tuesday 9th isn't it? Everybody is different and most people don't get any symptoms until they are way down the track.


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations Miranda on your BFP!! :happydance: :headspin:
Did you get any implantation bleeding or any symptoms?? How are you feeling now, any different?? I'm so excited for you and I hope Sienna and I are next!! You go mama!! :wohoo:


----------



## miranda007

Thanks.. But I'm not getting excited until I hear that beta blood test!! I have no symptoms no bleeding, nothing. I feel no different at all. That's why I think it didn't work. Still don't. Except worrying now it was a false positive or it's not real lol! 

Fingers crossed its true and u and Sienna we all get our BFP's soon - confirmed locked and loaded.


----------



## LLbean

Miranda when is the beta? I promise you the HCG shot is way out of your system by now LOL

I will get excited for you ;-)


----------



## miranda007

Code:




LLbean said:


> Miranda when is the beta? I promise you the HCG shot is way out of your system by now LOL
> 
> I will get excited for you ;-)

Lol.. Monday 8th Feb. Come on Boopin and Sienna. Sending all sticky nice emby vibes to u.. I just keep remembering what my Dr said - it's a seed in a jam sandwich..


----------



## sienna

Congratulations Miranda thats great news, its definitely not your trigger shot thats too long ago. If its been positive two days in a row and getting darker its positive, Im so please for you. Love the quote seed in a jam sandwich it made me smile. :happydance: :wohoo:

Boopin I think its like Miranda said when you read lots of people have symptoms and you dont have any its like has it not worked. Last night I was woken up by severe cramps which lasted a couple of hours and nothing at all today. Ill be doing a hpt test on Tuesday as my GP doesnt do the beta bloods and I cant find anywhere near where I live that does them. How you doing?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Sienna :flow: I'm doing fine. I don't have any symptoms either. So, I can empathize with you and Miranda. I hope your cramping last night was due to implantation. I'm keeping everything crossed for you my tww buddy!! :thumbup:

My vacation is officially over. I'm going back to work today... ughhh!! Where did the 10 days go?? It went by lightening fast. I'll try and check BnB throughout the day (I confess I'm an addict).. lol!!

HELLO Ladies xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Sorry I haven't been able to get on here much lately. Although I am trying to keep up with the news through my email alerts. Wanted to say a quick hello and congratulations Miranda, I hope you get a great number to confirm it. 

Booping/Sienna, things are sounding positive for you both too. Looking forward to reading some more good news. Keep us posted. 

Hi to everyone else, hope cycles, bumps and babies are all treating you well. 

My FET is finally booked for 18th March, bring it on!! 

x


----------



## miranda007

Good luck Pinoie for the 18rh March!! That's st Patrick's day so I'm callin that a lucky day. They always say the luck of the Irish. We'll be here for u in your wait! 

Boopin and Sienna I've got everything crossed that u get your BFP's soon. and don't look into symptoms that u think you should have. I don't have any.. In fact I had to do another hpt this morning just to check - the 3rd one and I won't believe it till my beta test on Monday.. And then many hurdles to jump.


----------



## Coolstar

Wow Mirinda, Congratulations !! It is definitely not a trigger shot I can vouch for that.
Boopin, I did not have any symptoms NONE . And it turned out to be a BFP cycle.
pinkie, excited for you and sending you lots of baby dust.
Sienna, I have a positive feeling for you. Sending you all the luck.


----------



## sienna

Ah Boopin at least being back at work will take your mind off things, I&#8217;m back on Monday. How's your first day back been? I&#8217;ve felt much better today, still no symptoms although I&#8217;m not stressing about it now as it&#8217;s just too early and I found a really useful website that shows what happens on each day after transfer show I need to wait before testing. 

Pinkie good luck with your FET 18th March will be here before you know it


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - Being back at work keeps me busy, but I still have this IVF stuff in the back of my mind.. lol!! Can you share that website with me?? I'd love to read it. How are you holding up?? xx

Pinkie - Congrats on starting your FET in March!! It'll be here before you know it. GL to you. I'm so happy for you!! 

Coolstar - Thanks for the reassurance. I needed to hear that!! How's your DS doing?? What are some of the milestones that he has reached??


----------



## 2have4kids

:dust:to all the pupo ladies! I had NO symptoms, sign or no sign, you have to excellent chances, we live in an amazing day & age with the kind of technology bringing us our families. I really hope this is the case for all three of you and Pinkie in March!

Just on a wee break from trying to get baby to sleep tonight. At 4 months they seem to go through emotional changes and with getting a vaccination injection yesterday it's been a bumpy ride. Another injection tuesday (it's hellish being a baby!) I feel terrible for the wee cherub. We've been trying late night walks with her (11:30ish) to get her to fall asleep. Tonight was a fail - she's awake after her walk. 
I had a nightmare last night that she was kidnapped, woke up terrified. Best cure for patental fears is to go to the crib & make sure they're breathing & sleeping soundly. My brain does weird horrible things these days, DH says all humans go through this, keeps our children safe.


----------



## boopin4baby

Okay Ladies, I POAS in the middle of the night and I think I see 2 lines. I'm only 6dp5dt, so I wasn't expecting to see anything. And to my amazement a second line appeared!! I also took a Walmart cheapie and I have a faint second line. 

The lines are a bit darker than the pics are showing. Tell me if you see it, too or am I just going wacko?!?! lol :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20160206_054536_resized.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 22









20160206_050622_resized.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 24









20160206_054845_resized.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> Okay Ladies, I POAS in the middle of the night and I think I see 2 lines. I'm only 6dp5dt, so I wasn't expecting to see anything. And to my amazement a second line appeared!! I also took a Walmart cheapie and I have a faint second line.
> 
> The lines are a bit darker than the pics are showing. Tell me if you see it, too or am I just going wacko?!?! lol :wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I absolutely see it!!! Congrats!!! Woo hoooo! Your 11DPO BFP!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks LL!! I have insomnia so bad. I can't go back to sleep!! I'm surfing the internet and watching a movie right now. HaHa!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

It's the excitement!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LLbean

Wish I could go to CA for DEIVF too! Did you see pics of your donor?


----------



## boopin4baby

Yes, there's 9 pictures in her donor profile. I love her so much for giving me this opportunity to be a mommy. I'm forever greatful to her beyond words. 

What part of the country are you in LL?? xx

3rd test - Dollar Store cheapie. Faint test line!!
 



Attached Files:







20160206_072353_resized.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 21









20160206_060820_resized.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 18









20160206_100357_resized.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LLbean

GA....I go to LA often as I used to live there and go visit my friends hehehe.... Cost is the issue


----------



## LLbean

What ages were the pics? I'm always curious... A friend of mine in LA did the DE thing and she swears the lady looked identical....she is Greek btw....baby came out blonde haired blue eyes hehehe gorgeous but looks nothing like her.


----------



## boopin4baby

The pictures are very recent. She's beautiful and looks like a sweet young lady. My donor is korean and lebanese. My baby probably won't look like me either.. lol!! I'm neither of those ethnicities. But, I'll love my baby all the same. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--Yay for you!!!!! Congrats on the positive!!! I can't wait to watch it get darker. :bfp::cloud9:

LLBean--the clinic I am going through (CNY Fertility in upstate New York) has an in-house donor bank you can choose from. There are pics and a lot of personal/medical information. Most ladies have at least one pic of them as babies/kids, but not all do. For some reason a lot of them have selfies in cars. LOL. Weird. 

They can do fresh or frozen, frozen is cheaper. 5-7 fresh donor eggs is $11,000. 5-7 frozen DE is $7,000. We are planning to to do fresh and are estimating about $15,000 total with meds, monitoring, travel. It's a crapload of money, no doubt. DH's parents are helping us out some, so it takes some of the pressure off & is incredibly generous. 

Donor embryos are less, so perhaps that's a possibility? I read about one couple who used donor embryos even though only one person had a problem, they felt it made it "even," neither one's DNA would be used and that felt right to them. It's sooo rotten that $$ has to stand in the way of getting pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I'll POAS again on Sunday morning. Keeping my everything crossed that the test line gets darker. I'm cautiously optimistic right now, until my beta on Wednesday 2/10.

Sienna - Thinking about you. Your next!! Sending you lots of :dust: GL on Tuesday my tww buddy!!


----------



## sienna

2 have thanks for the reassurance, sounds like youve got your work cut out at the minute Im sure things will settle soon. 

Congratulation boopin I definitely see a second line :happydance: Ive had a good day today kept really busy so not had time to think about not having any symptoms yet. 

Heres the website https://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, those are definitely two lines. I am so happy for you. Massive congratulations you deserve it so much.
Pinkie, thinking about you!!


----------



## LLbean

Vonn I looked online at that place and the reviews kind of didn't sit well with me , I hope you have a wonderful experience and I don't want to scare anyone going there as I have not been myself so can't judge. Let me know what your experience is as I am sure it will be wonderful. Most people that write reviews only focus on the bad stuff so I am sure its fine


----------



## miranda007

Boopin congrats I definitely see two lines!! Let's hope that line is darker tomorrow I'm sure it will be. I'll be cautiously optimistic too. But looking good! Yeah!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

A little darker on a less sensitive test!! :happydance:
Keeping my fx'd for a good beta on Wednesday!! xx
 



Attached Files:







20160207_032859_resized.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 15









20160208_091603_resized(2).jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9









20160208_101812_resized.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LLbean

You've done it Booping! Yey!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks LL - Now it's your turn!! How soon can you start IVF?? :hugs:


----------



## sienna

Boopin its looking good :happydance:


----------



## danser55

Congrats Boopin!


----------



## Butterfly67

Boopin congrats those are perfect lines :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> Thanks LL - Now it's your turn!! How soon can you start IVF?? :hugs:

HAHAHA as soon as I win the lottery? hehehe

we did IVF years ago... he's not amused with spending money


----------



## Vonn

LLbean said:


> Vonn I looked online at that place and the reviews kind of didn't sit well with me , I hope you have a wonderful experience and I don't want to scare anyone going there as I have not been myself so can't judge. Let me know what your experience is as I am sure it will be wonderful. Most people that write reviews only focus on the bad stuff so I am sure its fine

LLBean--No worries! I haven't yet found a doctor who was perfect, so I'm sure these folks aren't either. But I believe in their philosophy; they have in-house acu and massage, talk about the importance of diet, reducing inflammation, etc. I'll be happy to share my experiences there with you.

AFM--just letting the estrace tablets work their magic. Hopefully make my lining super fluffy. They have definitely made my breasts tender. That's something I usually only deal with after I ov. I go back in on Friday for another scan and labs. 

I hope everyone's well!


----------



## LLbean

Yes that is good that they also encourage alternative medicine


----------



## LLbean

Miranda I believe Beta was today....so what's the scoop? FXd!


----------



## Pinkie3

I think there are a few blood hcg tests coming up this week. Good luck ladies, I will be on the look out for all the good news xx


----------



## sienna

hi ladies my hpt this morning was negative, having spoken to Penny I have stopped my meds :( I need to get my head around the failure then we can decide what next.


----------



## Vonn

Sienna-- :hug: to you. I'm so sorry to hear this news. Dang it! We are here for you. :hug:


----------



## LLbean

sorry Sienna :(


----------



## Coolstar

So sorry Sienna, stay strong!!


----------



## Coolstar

boopin4baby said:


> A little darker on a less sensitive test!! :happydance:
> Keeping my fx'd for a good beta on Wednesday!! xx

So excited for your beta Boopin, I am sure you will have a good number ( maybe twins :winkwink: )


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna I'm truly sorry that your cycle didn't work. Please don't give up!! You gotta pick yourself up, dust yourself off and try again!! It usually takes an average of 3 attempts to be successful. I believe that it'll work for you. We're all here for you. Sending you big tight HUGS:hugs: And lots of LOVE!!<3<3<3


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna, I'm so sorry about your cycle, it's not fair! Sending you massive bear hugs and a clink of a glass of wine, to your hard work in trying, to getting over the current pain & disappointment quickly, and most importantly to your future possibilities :hugs:

Boopin, you don't get a glass of wine, no but I'm sure you're still happy :dance: yay! You've made it to double lines. Now hang on little beans, keep making those beautiful lines darker and hang on for the 9 month ride! Congrats :hugs:

Vonn, you're very wise to do the fresh eggie option or even frozen embie option too but frozen eggies are very risky, too expensive for the statistical success rates. Successes do happen as we've seen it on our previous thread but most international clinics don't offer frozen egg options because the success rates are too low. SKP spent $50 on 12 frozen eggs with maybe half maturing to embie stage past thaw and none taking. Eggies, as Reprofit explained to DH & I, are only a few cells big and too fragile to freeze, they're much too delicate to work with whereas embies are big & beefy, freeze & thaw very well with high rates of success to delivery. My regional fertility clinic only gives out the stats to clinical pregnancy rate with their frozen egg program - it's a total scam. What's the internal donor bank like with that clinic? Hopefully they have a decent range of people for you to choose from. All the bst with whatever route you go, let us know how you get on xx 

Well afm Mac did her last 4 mnth vaccinatuon today and actually fell asleep before midnight! Yay:bunny: we're off to a family day long weekend in the mountains to ski a little with friends. I'm the early bird so I'll likely get out on the hill in the mornings and come back for babysitting duty in the afternoon. Skate party & potluck on Sunday...making turkey chilli & mulled wine. I hope everyone is doing well moms, future-moms-to-be-in-waiting, pupo's, and those inbetweeners. xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Sienna, I'm so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work. The disappointment is crushing & there's little we can say. Even when everything is perfectly aligned it doesn't always work out, hope you & DH can take some time to be kind to each other. Xxx


----------



## Vonn

Vonn said:

> 2Have--Thanks for this info! I will ask my clinic about it as they told me there is a 5-10% less chance with frozen donor eggs compared to fresh. That does not sound nearly as dramatic as what you have been told. Dang, I was feeling like frozen D Eggs was a close second choice, now I have to look into this more!
> 
> Sienna--Still thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sienna

Thanks everyone for your support it&#8217;s really appreciated, I&#8217;m struggling at the minute and not sure where we go from here. We don&#8217;t have the money to try again for a few months & Penny thinks it was my lining that was the issue and wants me to have a hysteroscopy & scratch before I have another transfer. This adds a couple more months to get the money together for this and the transfer.

Boopin how you doing? have you had your beta&#8217;s and are your number good, fingers crossed all continues to go well for you.


----------



## boopin4baby

2/08 Beta #1 = 159.2
2/10 Beta #2 = 393.5
(doubling time is 1.53 days)

I'll have a third Beta on 2/18 and then an US at 6 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sienna I hope you can continue trying. You too close to give up now

Booping those are great numbers!!!!! Remind me, how many they put back?


----------



## boopin4baby

LL - Two 5 day embryos were transferred.

Sienna - I hope you can try again real soooon!! You'll be in my prayers and I'll be looking out for your updates on BnB. xx


----------



## LLbean

ooooohhhh so you could have twins in there? OMG so extra exciting!!!


----------



## Coolstar

boopin4baby said:


> 2/08 Beta #1 = 159.2
> 2/10 Beta #2 = 393.5
> (doubling time is 1.53 days)
> 
> I'll have a third Beta on 2/18 and then an US at 6 weeks. :happydance:

OMG, I am so excited. Massive :hugs: , you will be a mama soon. Wish you a h&h 9 months :kiss: . When is your EDD ?


----------



## Coolstar

sienna said:


> Thanks everyone for your support its really appreciated, Im struggling at the minute and not sure where we go from here. We dont have the money to try again for a few months & Penny thinks it was my lining that was the issue and wants me to have a hysteroscopy & scratch before I have another transfer. This adds a couple more months to get the money together for this and the transfer.
> 
> Boopin how you doing? have you had your betas and are your number good, fingers crossed all continues to go well for you.

Sienna, I know it's tough. I felt like giving up after my failed DE IVF. Don't give up, it will happen for you. Trying times will pass, just be strong :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> boopin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 2/08 Beta #1 = 159.2
> 2/10 Beta #2 = 393.5
> (doubling time is 1.53 days)
> 
> I'll have a third Beta on 2/18 and then an US at 6 weeks. :happydance:
> 
> OMG, I am so excited. Massive :hugs: , you will be a mama soon. Wish you a h&h 9 months :kiss: . When is your EDD ?Click to expand...

Thank you Coolstar:hugs: 
*EDD October 18, 2016*


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin those are great numbers. 
Sienna was your lining thin then? Did she give you any feedback when you did your u/s that things were sketchy?
Minxy hi lady, how are you?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, just a quick one to say Sienna I am so sorry for the failed cycle, its heartbreaking. Take some time to grieve, stay strong and hopeful. This will happen for you one day. Hugs.

Boopin, congratulations hun thats a wonderful number. Well done, I see it happen for so many of you that it continues to give us, the ones still waiting, a lot of hope. Hugs.

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well xxx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Pinkie - You'll get your BFP in 2016!! I just know you will. I have a good feeling about your next transfer. It's already known you can conceive and now that your tubes are no longer a part of the equation, there's no reason your frosty won't stick in its fluffy new home. Keeping my everything crossed for your FET in March!! xx :dust:


----------



## sienna

Lovely numbers Boopin  the first of many US will be here before you know it, looking forward to seeing your scan pic :happydance:

2have my lining was 8.7 at transfer

Anyone heard how Miranda betas went?


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - I'm nervous for my 6 week US, another hurdle of the unknown. It's driving me nuts thinking about all the possibilities!! Miranda posted her beta on another thread. This is her post I copied and pasted to our thread.

"So we got the beta test back today. It was 640! That seems high! I'm 11days post 5 day transfer.. They only did 1. Ultrasound in 3 weeks time!"


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, I understand your nervousness. I was scared throughout my pregnancy thinking something might go round. Enjoy your pregnancy, time just flies. I still remember the day I had my transfer and now my DS is nearly 2 month old.


----------



## miranda007

hey everyone. 
Oh Sienna it's such a heartbreaking time. Definitely take time out for a little bit and give yourself time to recover emotionally. I really think 2016 is the time for u (and Pinkie) to get your BFP! It's really hard someone once said its like running a marathon but u just don't know when it ends. But it will. I really really wanted it to work for u :) 

Booking they're good betas!! Yeah! Right so your date is 18th October? When was your transfer? They haven't told me mine. I think I was one or two days ahead of u. My brothers wedding is Oct 22nd. It I keep telling myself cross that bridge when we come to it about going/not going. 

As for me, well I don't feel any different. Not sick at all - but my Mum wasn't sick at all neither was my sister so taking that as a good sign. Waiting for the US at 29th Feb. I haven't really let myself get too excited by it - I guess I'm protecting myself incase it doesn't stay put. I'm back at the gym doing light things - my Dr said its fine just watch your heart rate, over heating and being too flexible. I was pretty fit before and know my body. 

I read on here someone reckons they had like post traumatic stress from everything she went though with IVF she couldn't really enjoy her pregnancy. It dawned on me yesterday i think this is me at the moment. Well i had so much worry wth IVF and then I realised I'm just going to be worried when I am pregnant and my friend said that worry just keeps going as a mum!! So I've been trying to just mediate and put those thoughts aside. Someone told me just workout what u can and shouldn't be doing/eating when you're pregnant and then just trust your gut and let the rest go.


----------



## miranda007

Ah Boopin I just looked back. Your transfer was 31st Jan. I was 28th Jan so it would be 15th October if I get that far!


----------



## Pussycat1

Sienna, I'm so sorry this hasn't worked out for you.
Don't give up, I've been in your position so many times, your determination will get you your BFP, but do take the time to get over this. Each try is a gamble. I'm sure my lining wasn't that much more than yours at transfer and 8mm was the minimum. The endo scratch shouldn't cost that much so hopefully you can get the cash together. I had an endo scratch with the cycle that gave me my twins and there's so much positive reviews of this x
Boopin / Miranda, huge congrats! Thrilled for you both. xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Sienna - taking a break is really hard, I took 7 months between my cycle 6 and successful cycle. Cycle 6 nearly broke both me & DH, I never want to feel like that again but even though I was desperate to try again that 7 months did me the world of good. I started to act like a normal person again - not obsessed by doing all the IVF success things & I concentrated on getting fit so my body could cope with a pregnancy one day. I had both a hysteriscopy & endo scratch before our last cycle & both in the UK. Scratch was £150 can't remember on hysto but I paid extra to be knocked out. Xxx

Miranda - you've definitely got the right attitude to being pregnant. It's so easy to spend the pregnancy worryibg, there will be worrying times but everyone has earnt the right to enjoy it. 

Good luck to everyone at every stage of their journey


----------



## boopin4baby

Have a blessed weekend Ladies. Take time to LOVE yourselves and treat yourselves to something that you enjoy. You all deserve it!!  :icecream::juggle::lolly:


----------



## boopin4baby

miranda007 said:


> Ah Boopin I just looked back. Your transfer was 31st Jan. I was 28th Jan so it would be 15th October if I get that far!

Miranda - Here's a link to an IVF Beta hcg Calculator and an IVF Due Date Calculator. I hope you can find them useful. :) 

https://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/301-Tools-and-Resources-for-IVF-and-Pregnancy?


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im sure your US will be fine; I shall keep my fingers crossed for you 

Thanks Miranda and congratulations your beta looks really good, it could be twins let us know how your US goes :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

PC, was thinking about you . How is it going with your miracle babies ?
Anyone heard from MrsG ?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies :hugs: Happy Valentine's Day!!

I just got a 3 weeks+ on a digital. I pray this is a good sign!! I'm not even 3 weeks development / 5 weeks pregnant until Tuesday. My 3rd beta is on Thursday. Keeping my fx'ed that this little bean sticks. I <3 this little beanie babie!! LOL!!
 



Attached Files:







20160214_222415_resized.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs: Happy Valentine's Day!!
> 
> I just got a 3 weeks+ on a digital. I pray this is a good sign!! I'm not even 3 weeks development / 5 weeks pregnant until Tuesday. My 3rd beta is on Thursday. Keeping my fx'ed that this little bean sticks. I <3 this little beanie babie!! LOL!!

remember when they calculate it it counts from your CD1 so yes you should be 3+ weeks ;-) Basically by the time the transfer happened you would already be 2+ weeks


----------



## sienna

Boopin thats great news, you never know you might have two in there :happydance: do you have a date for your first scan? 

Im starting to feel a bit better; its going to be later in the year when we can re try. Ive been looking at other clinic options as Im not sure I want to go back to Serum has anyone used Gennet and what was your experience or any other clinics in Europe that you would recommend, thanks.


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - I'm so happy to hear that you're starting to feel a bit better about things. Don't give up on your quest to be a mommy. It'll happen for you, I just know it!! I believe 100% that it will work out for you. :hugs:

AFM - I don't have an exact date on my viability scan. I'll find out after my 3rd beta results. The US will be in my 6th week of pregnancy. Fx'ed [-o&lt;


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> boopin4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hugs: Happy Valentine's Day!!
> 
> I just got a 3 weeks+ on a digital. I pray this is a good sign!! I'm not even 3 weeks development / 5 weeks pregnant until Tuesday. My 3rd beta is on Thursday. Keeping my fx'ed that this little bean sticks. I <3 this little beanie babie!! LOL!!
> 
> remember when they calculate it it counts from your CD1 so yes you should be 3+ weeks ;-) Basically by the time the transfer happened you would already be 2+ weeksClick to expand...

Ah but those ones count differently! Otherwise you'd never get to see 1-2 weeks &#128521; So yes you would usually be 5 weeks to see that! Fab news boopin!


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boopin4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hugs: Happy Valentine's Day!!
> 
> I just got a 3 weeks+ on a digital. I pray this is a good sign!! I'm not even 3 weeks development / 5 weeks pregnant until Tuesday. My 3rd beta is on Thursday. Keeping my fx'ed that this little bean sticks. I <3 this little beanie babie!! LOL!!
> 
> remember when they calculate it it counts from your CD1 so yes you should be 3+ weeks ;-) Basically by the time the transfer happened you would already be 2+ weeksClick to expand...
> 
> Ah but those ones count differently! Otherwise you'd never get to see 1-2 weeks &#128521; So yes you would usually be 5 weeks to see that! Fab news boopin!Click to expand...

I'm guessing she got those here in the US? not sure... well either way it is awesome!


----------



## LLbean

ok so it is weeks since ovulation it seems. My apologies...you learn something new every day hehee

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-pregnancy-test-with-weeks-estimator.php


----------



## Pussycat1

Coolstar said:


> PC, was thinking about you . How is it going with your miracle babies ?
> Anyone heard from MrsG ?

Hi Coolstar, all good here thanks, our girls are now 4 1/2 weeks old and growing fast! They're out of the prem baby clothes and in newborn and seem so big to us in comparison to what they were, even though they are still smaller than your average newborn! They're getting more alert every day and we're looking forward to seeing our first smiles soon! 
I haven't heard anything from MrsG, hopefully everything's ok. 
xx


----------



## miranda007

Fab news Boopin! My computer is being fixed and my iPhone is a little tricky to figure out the friend request thing but I will soon! 
Oh boy I'm thinking I should do that test to see how many weeks I am. I have no symptoms at all really - other than my heart rate gets higher more easily and I get a little hotter - it's been pretty hot and humid here in Oz.
Anyway, trying to keep busy until the 29th feb US.


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin great news on the digital, I hope time goes quickly for you and Miranda so you get to see your little ones. 

PC, lovely to hear from you, so pleased the girls are doing well and growing. Hope you are enjoying every moment of motherhood. 

Hi to everyone else, I don't get on here as much as I would like to these days but I do try and keep up. 

I am still on BCP I take my last one next week and my prostap injection on Sunday, I am hoping the next few weeks go by very quickly.

:flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Pussycat1 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> PC, was thinking about you . How is it going with your miracle babies ?
> Anyone heard from MrsG ?
> 
> Hi Coolstar, all good here thanks, our girls are now 4 1/2 weeks old and growing fast! They're out of the prem baby clothes and in newborn and seem so big to us in comparison to what they were, even though they are still smaller than your average newborn! They're getting more alert every day and we're looking forward to seeing our first smiles soon!
> I haven't heard anything from MrsG, hopefully everything's ok.
> xxClick to expand...

So nice to hear from you. Wow they are nearly 5 weeks. Time flies. DS is moving from newborn clothes to 3 months clothes. Are your babies sleeping properly. I read they take around 3 months to adjust to outside world. DS sleeps at night but has trouble taking naps during days. It would be soon PC you can see them smiling at you. They smile at you around 7 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, any symptoms? I did not have any symptoms in my first trimester.
Pinkie, in no time it will be 18th March. Fxed for your cycle.
Mirinda, hope you are enjoying every moment.
BFP ladies, enjoy your pregnancy. It flies so fast.


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> Boopin, any symptoms? I did not have any symptoms in my first trimester.

I have a few pregnancy symptoms: frequent urination, increased hunger/thirst, fatigue, bloated lower abd and the occasional twinge in my pelvic region. I'm still in shock and can't believe that this worked on the first attempt. I don't think I'll be totally convinced until I see my little bean on the US screen.. LOL!!

That's great your DS is sleeping through the night.:crib:

*Hello Pinkie*, *Hi Butterfly*:wave:


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, how did your us go ?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello ladies,

I have some not so good news to share. Yesterday afternoon I experienced sudden bleeding, cramping and passing of clots. I immediately went to the emergency room. I had an ultrasound done and my beta hcg drawn. My beta was 8,266. The US revealed an empty gestational sac. The doctor said I may be experiencing a "threatened miscarriage". At this point I don't know if I miscarried or not. I'm going to repeat my beta tomorrow and I have an US scheduled with my fertility clinic on Friday 2/26. My nurse said since we transferred 2 embryos, there's a chance 1 is still intact. And that it's probably too soon to see anything on an ultrasound. I'll continue with my medications, bedrest 2 days, stay hydrated and monitor my S&S (bleeding has stopped).

As hard as it is, I'm going to remain hopeful. I'll keep you lovely ladies updated. Thanks ahead of time for all your support. It means the world to me in my time of despair.


----------



## Coolstar

Oh no Boopin :( , I hope it is not a mc. And I think 5 weeks is too early to see anything. Take rest Hun, you will be in my prayers !


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin I've bern there, mc'd my first DE ivf @ 5 weeks and 8 weeks. The nurse is right, even if 1 is gone there's a great chance that the other will be ok! Do not give up hope. Stay horizontal while bleeding, watch some funny movies to let your mind rest and whayever happens we are all here for you xx

So I was confiding in my gf who's pregnant (the one who has a terrible diet but refuses to take prenatal vits) that I'd love to get preggers right away, give my mat leave to my DH who's been laid off. She said 'Remember that you got pregnant when you stopped worrying so much' and to 'Relax and enjoy sex ;)' :grr:
I cringed when I read that :cry:why are people so uneducated?


----------



## miranda007

Oh no Boopin this isn't what I wanted to read today.... I'm really hoping it's all ok. Stay positive like you are. Take it easy and .. And l'll be keeping everything crossed for you! 

2Have - why don't you just get drunk?! That really helps to get pregnant. Just relax and don't think about it!!! Ha ha.. Go away for a trip somewhere. Argh I've been told all these it's so annoying. Some people have no idea! Wow I can't believe your friend isn't taking pre Natals. Ummm folic acid. And her diet being shit too. These reckless pregnant people who are so carefree about it really shit me. They got pregnant really easily and don't realise what a miracle it is to conceive in the first place.


----------



## 2have4kids

Miranda I know right? She asked me last night if bf-ing hurts the nips and told me the baby better not be born on her bday. I said to her it'll be the best gift ever if she gets her baby on her bday and that she'll just need to share her big day:dohh: i also told her that if having a baby was as easy as women letting their hair down, spreading their legs and enjoying it the fs's would make a mint simply telling ppl to 'relax'. 

So my guess is she's already considering not bf-ing because it might hurt her too much. DH just keeps remi ding me there are far worse off babies in the world than the one that'll be born to her & not to worry about it. The next time she tells me something more about not providing for her baby I'm going to flat out ask why she thought having a baby would be a goid idea. If we can't provide a tiny bit of feedback to those in our inner circles than who can we talk honestly to?

How are you feeling Boopin? Thinking about you lots. Fx for you my dear! xx


----------



## LLbean

2Have, show that idiot friend of yours the breastfeeding thing I posted on my facebook today (of course she may just roll her eyes and not care...)

Booping I am so sorry to hear that you had this experience. I truly hope its just a scare and nothing else. Hang in there and keep us posted... I still think those betas are quite high for not being anything but what do I know


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, I am sorry to hear this. I truly hope everything is ok at your next scan. Look after yourself x


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> 2Have, show that idiot friend of yours the breastfeeding thing I posted on my facebook today (of course she may just roll her eyes and not care...)
> 
> Booping I am so sorry to hear that you had this experience. I truly hope its just a scare and nothing else. Hang in there and keep us posted... I still think those betas are quite high for not being anything but what do I know

I let her know that it won't be painful after the first few weeks as long as baby isn't tongue tied. Told her if her baby is tongue tied she'll need to get it fixed or could lead to speech impediments, she said oh I'll have to remember to look that up later. I don't get that she's interested in anything. It was a great post, amazing what the human body can do! Thank you.


----------



## miranda007

2have - she sounds totally selfish and an idiot. Being selfish is y the best quality a mother should have! But yes definitely keep trying to lead her in the right direction.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I know I don't get on here often, but today I went in for my progesterone check and if I've ovulated then I'll start Lupron tomorrow for 10 days and then add on estrogen injections. Today in feeling okay about it but lately since its been 2 cancelled cycles I'm having doubts if DE is the right thing. Did any of you feel this way? Is it natural? Do you have any words of advice? I would really appreciate it! I was so excited back in August when we started the process but now it's just starting to drag and I'm starting to lose hope and doubt everything. :( thanks in advance for your wisdom!! 

Boopin-hang in there Hun! 5 weeks is early and if one was implanted closer to the cervix that could be the reason for the bleed. That's what happened to me with the first pregnancy and my remaining little guy just turned 2!!! :) best of luck!


----------



## sienna

Boopin as others have said its too early to see anything yet on the US, get plenty of rest. With your beta numbers it could be both had taken and youve lost one of them, Im sure you still got one in there :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

Stace, I can just tell you one thing from my experience about DE, when I was told my eggs were crappy and I should think about donor , I was very upset and cried ( considering my age at that time, I was just 30 ). The moment DS was born I feel so silly thinking that I ever cried. He is mine ( I don't think i would have felt any different if it was from my own egg ). I am glad that I went ahead with DE ( best decision I have ever made ). But then it's my opinion, you should do whatever you find peace in.


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, how are you doing?
2have, seems like your friend is really selfish. And why the hell she won't take prenatal?


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar I don't know but I'm def going to say something to her about the feedback she'd been giving me. I want to ask her why she didn't consider these things before she got pregnant. 

Stacer you've done DE FET's but your lining has been too thin is that right? I'm sorry you've gone through so much still to not have success. All I can say is if the end goal is to have a baby in your arms consider all options. We were going to do our 7th IVF (4th DE) and we were on the adoption list before we got a fluke natural. But I was determined to do whatever it took, try again and again and again, surrogacy, adoption...I don't want to be an old lady without family by my side. You need to make your own choices and follow your heart, so my stubborn approach may not suit you but we're all here to support you whatever direction you choose.


----------



## stacergirl

Cool star, this is exactly what I wanted to hear! I'm glad you felt that way! I know deep down I'll feel that way, but I guess my fears just take over. 

2have-thabka for the reply. We've been pretty stubborn in my opinion...and considered adoption but thought donor egg would be a better approach since it would have my husbands dna and I would be able to carry and give birth. 

I was supposed to start meds today for our 3rd attempt at de fet but my progesterone levels show I didn't ovulate. I've never not ovulated that I know of, however I was super stressed last month so that could be why? But I feel like my body's failing me. Will we ever even make it to a transfer? Why all the road blocks in the meanwhile? My dh and I are mentally drained from this, and we've already bought the eggs so if we give up we lose $16k!!! I don't want to give up, but I kept help but wonder if gods trying to tell us something?


----------



## Pinkie3

stacergirl, I think its only natural to have those fears about DE, there is always that worry in the back of my mind but I know its the right thing for us. I am not there yet but I believe what Coolstar says and that once I get pregnant and that baby is my arms I will wonder why I ever worried. Why cant you start your meds? Sorry this might be a blonde question but are you doing a natural cycle? If you don't ovulate can you not do a medicated one? I know it seems like everything is against you but stay strong it may take some time to get there but eventually you get that beautiful lining and that transfer. 

Boopin, how are you? 

2have, I really don't like people like your friend. It must be very frustrating for you to sit and listen to that. I reckon she is going to get a mouthful off you soon lol 

Hi to everyone else, how are you all doing? 

Again, sorry I don't get on here much anymore, I miss it. Only 3 more weeks left at work, thankfully, and this time in 4 week I will be flying home hopefully PUPO! I take my prostap injection tomorrow and then fun will begin. Time has gone quickly but I know these next 4 weeks are going to drag. 

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

My repeat beta was 5,941 on Friday. It decreased from 8,266. The bleeding started back up on Friday as well. Not looking good. I've got a viability US scheduled on Tuesday 2/23. I'll keep you ladies updated. Thanks again for all of your support.

GL to all ttc and newly pregnant mommas to be. xx


----------



## sienna

I'm so sorry boopin, I'm still hoping you were having twins and lost one of them, sending you hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - Thank you my forever tww buddy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh no I'm so sorry Booping...keep us posted. Hope there is still one in there


----------



## LLbean

stacergirl as I told a friend of mine who did DE... you are only borrowing one tiny cell, the rest is all you so even looking at Epigenetics YOU are the one that will determine so much on that baby

Freedom Pharmacy published this great booklet about egg donation &#8212; here an excerpt:

&#8220;Perhaps the greatest myth surrounds pregnancy. Many believe the uterus is simply an incubator. Nothing could be further from the truth. The most important aspect of all pregnancies- including egg donation pregnancies- is that as the fetus grows, every cell in the developing body is built out of the pregnant mother&#8217;s body. Tissue from her uterine lining will contribute to the formation of the placenta, which will link her and her child. The fetus will use her body&#8217;s protein, then she will replace it. The fetus uses her sugars, calcium, nitrates, and fluids, and she will replace them. So, if you think of your dream child as your dream house, the genes provide merely a basic blueprint, the biological mother takes care of all the materials and construction, from the foundation right on up to the light fixtures. So, although her husband&#8217;s aunt Sara or the donor&#8217;s grandfather may have genetically programmed the shape of the new baby&#8217;s earlobe, the earlobe itself is the pregnant woman&#8217;s &#8220;flesh and blood.&#8221; That means the earlobe, along with the baby herself, grew from the recipient&#8217;s body. That is why she is the child&#8217;s biological mother. That is why this child is her biological child.&#8221;

In a donor egg pregnancy, the pregnant woman&#8217;s womb is the environment.It is her genes, not the donor&#8217;s, that determine the expression of thedonor-egg baby&#8217;s genes.

A donor egg baby gets her genes from the donor; she gets the&#8216;instructions&#8217; on the expression of those genes from the woman who carries her to term


----------



## Butterfly67

Boopin sending lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## Coolstar

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My repeat beta was 5,941 on Friday. It decreased from 8,266. The bleeding started back up on Friday as well. Not looking good. I've got a viability US scheduled on Tuesday 2/23. I'll keep you ladies updated. Thanks again for all of your support.
> 
> GL to all ttc and newly pregnant mommas to be. xx

I am so sorry Boopin :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm sitting here at work physically, but my mind is somewhere else. I'm extremely sad today as I hold on to a sliver of hope until my scan. Although, I know in my heart that my pregnancy is over. I've been crying off and on since Wednesday. This really sucks!! I keep asking myself, "What could I have done differently to have prevented this?" Ofcourse, I know there isn't anything I could have done at all. I can't help but review everything in my mind and wonder, "What if...?" :cry:

This situation is heartbreaking. Everyday I still give myself hormone injections, knowing instinctively that I lost my pregnancy. I can't stop my medications until the results of my viability scan. Tuesday can't get here soon enough. 

Thanks for all the hugs and kind words. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you wonderful ladies to talk to. xx


----------



## miranda007

Oh Boopin I got so emotional reading that. I don't want it to be true. I'm still holding onto hope that it's still ok. There's absolutely nothing you did.. it's one of those really sucky things. Oh Tuesday that seems forever away. I'm so wanting everything to be ok for you. Hang in there xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

LLbean said:


> stacergirl as I told a friend of mine who did DE... you are only borrowing one tiny cell, the rest is all you so even looking at Epigenetics YOU are the one that will determine so much on that baby
> 
> Freedom Pharmacy published this great booklet about egg donation  here an excerpt:
> 
> Perhaps the greatest myth surrounds pregnancy. Many believe the uterus is simply an incubator. Nothing could be further from the truth. The most important aspect of all pregnancies- including egg donation pregnancies- is that as the fetus grows, every cell in the developing body is built out of the pregnant mothers body. Tissue from her uterine lining will contribute to the formation of the placenta, which will link her and her child. The fetus will use her bodys protein, then she will replace it. The fetus uses her sugars, calcium, nitrates, and fluids, and she will replace them. So, if you think of your dream child as your dream house, the genes provide merely a basic blueprint, the biological mother takes care of all the materials and construction, from the foundation right on up to the light fixtures. So, although her husbands aunt Sara or the donors grandfather may have genetically programmed the shape of the new babys earlobe, the earlobe itself is the pregnant womans flesh and blood. That means the earlobe, along with the baby herself, grew from the recipients body. That is why she is the childs biological mother. That is why this child is her biological child.
> 
> In a donor egg pregnancy, the pregnant womans womb is the environment.It is her genes, not the donors, that determine the expression of thedonor-egg babys genes.
> 
> A donor egg baby gets her genes from the donor; she gets theinstructions on the expression of those genes from the woman who carries her to term

I absolutely love this! Thanks so much! I knew you all would be so helpful! I think I'm feeling better about the DE aspect. I think I'm just sick of them finding more stuff wrong with me. I know these aren't big life threatening things, but geez, I already know I have endometriosis, I have extremely low Amh, I don't respond well to meds, my lining won't get thick, I had a cyst and now I didn't ovulate. It's frustrating as I'm sure you all can relate. It's causing my anxiety to go through the roof, for fear they're always going to find something wrong with me! 

Boopin-I'm really praying for you! Hang in there! You may be pleasantly surprised! Hugs!!


----------



## LLbean

Stacegirl...are they putting you on estrogen to increase the lining?


----------



## stacergirl

Llbean-They want to do estrogen injections. I was supposed to start Saturday but since I didn't ovulate last cycle, I can't start til next cycle. So I have to wait til cd 21 and then go in to see if I ovulated. If so I can start meds after.


----------



## sienna

Boopin how you doing today, have you stopped bleeding? :hugs:

Stacergirl I dont get why your clinic needs you to ovulate if you are using donor eggs, mine was a medicated cycle and I didnt ovulate.


----------



## Coolstar

Oh Boopin :hugs: , I know it's tough. Nothing I can say can make you feel better . But I can assure one thing that you have done everything that could be done. Don't blame it on yourself. One year back me and PC had a failed DE IVF cycle around this time, we never had a BFP and I was doubting that can I ever get pregnant . Now both of us are holding our babies. Be strong , we are here for you :flower: .


----------



## stacergirl

sienna said:


> Boopin how you doing today, have you stopped bleeding? :hugs:
> 
> Stacergirl I dont get why your clinic needs you to ovulate if you are using donor eggs, mine was a medicated cycle and I didnt ovulate.

Yeah it doesn't make sense to me either. I guess they want me to ovulate to then start me on Lupron the following day. Then 10 days after being on Lupron to start the estrogen injections.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--I'm a few days behind, but wanted to give you big :hug: for what you are going through. This is heartbreaking. I don't know how you could possibly focus on anything except this until you have a definitive answer. I do believe that our instincts are worth trusting, yet at the same time, those of us using DE have had so many disappointments along the way, it starts to feel like it will never work. So I will continue to hold on to hope that you have at least one healthy bean in there. I am thinking of you and sending you the most positive vibes for the best possible outcome in this scenario. :hugs:

Coolstar--hearing the reassurance of your story and of pussycat's, and of the other successful ladies is what keeps us going! Thank you!

Stacergirl--this is a dang rollercoaster of emotions, that is for sure! I'm glad you are feeling more secure.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I met with a new clinic I think will work for the monitoring since they assure me they can get labs back on the same day. In terms of lining, the vaginal estrace did what it was supposed to do as my lining was 11-something when I had it checked over a week ago (& then stopped the estrace). But it halted my follicle growth and then a few days later I started spotting, or maybe it was a light period. I'm confused. I figured AF would be heavier since my lining was pretty thick, but what I had was pretty light, even for me and I usually have a light, short, clotty AF. I've left it as spotting, but may change it to AF. Not sure what to do. Anyone else have ov/bleeding issues after stopping estrace/estrogen?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, boopin this whole process isn't fair. It's not fair that we have to spend sooo much money on creating a family, it's not fair that beans don't stick when we've gone to the lengths we have. There are so many things at play, your immune response, the chromosomal integrity of the embies (were yours pgd before implantation?) With my first DE ivf I have no idea why I lost 1 at 5 weeks - immune response? Then the next at 8 weeks (a missed mc) waa Turners Syndrome. So while I ordered a D&C done (and bawled like a blubbering child just before I went into surgery), I had immune testing done while awaiting the results. Such bad luck. Then after flying around the world to get immune issues dealt with, 2 more DE ivf's w/o even a bfp. Not fair! I think it's a lotto in the best of situations. That's why we can't give up, keep going and if you're back is up against the wall financially as mine was after 6 ivf's our last no-fail route was adoption. You can't beat yourself up, just start taking time each day to do something that pleases you, a walk, tea & chat with a friend, a book. And start thinking of your next steps for the next try. 
Sorry you are going through this, tomorrow I'll be thinking of you sending you big hugs!!

Stacergirl would you ask your fs the reason they want you to ovulate? For those of us seeking DE ivf due to poor reserves this sounds outrageous and a wait like that would infuriate me (but I am quite impatient being into our 7th year now of ttc). On the positive side I read, during one of my fresh ivf's, on the Lupron package that the drug has helped many endo ladies as it somehow stops symptoms. I hated Lupron as it made me itchy & on edge but maybe if you have any pain it'll be a relief to you?

So I got in touch with a doula where my pregnant friend lives and asked for her to refer some classes that I'm going to gift my friend. There were 3 options for baby & birth classes and I hope my friend can muster up enough intetest to pick one. I think education and seeing how other pregnant ladies are going about their business will really help her get her priorities straight. At least i hope so anyways. That'll be my shower gift to her.


----------



## Vonn

2have--what determination you have. That is incredible! And what a good friend you are, very cool idea for a shower gift. I hope your friend appreciates all your thought and effort!


----------



## LLbean

Booping thinking of you today. Waiting to hear. xoxo


----------



## sienna

how you doing boopin, sending you :hugs::hug:


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm having a "missed miscarriage". My doctor ordered me to stop all medications, except for prenatal vitamins. He said that the pregnancy tissue should completely pass within the next week (probably a few days). The ultrasound showed a gestational sac and contents measuring a week behind at 5 weeks. He said that the pregnancy more than likely stopped developing due to chromosomal issues. And there's nothing that could've prevented this mc from happening. None of my embryos were PGD/PGS tested. My donor is 24 and I figured that the embryos would be of good quality. 

The doctor ordered an Antiphospholipid Panel and a Lupus anticoagulant test. He said that I need to get my beta hcg down to zero, allow my body to recover and after a couple months, I can do a FET cycle.

The silver lining in this dark cloud is that I was able to get pregnant. My body accepted/implanted the embryos, they just had chromosomal issues. I won't allow this experience to defeat me. I'm going to remain positive and stay focused on creating my baby that I want so dearly. Thanks ladies for supporting me through this difficult time in my life. It really means a lot to me, especially coming from women who've traveled a similar path and now have their little blessings in their arms. You encourage, inspire and reassure me that IVF can and will work eventually. You give me hope!! :hugs:

*UPDATE:* 2/23 Beta = 9,025 :shrug:


----------



## Vonn

Oh, Boopin, I, like many others, have been checking this thread today to hear from you. I had truly hoped the outcome would not have been an mc. It is really shocking that your 24 yr old donor had a bad egg. How do they know that, btw? Your spirit of optimism and hope is really incredible. I'm so glad you have a plan to move forward. You will get your rainbow baby! And, yes, it is amazing that you were able to get pregnant. That is inspirational to a bfp virgin like me. :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin I'm so sorry to hear that. The chromosomal issues may also be sperm related as ours were. My DH has always had fantastic SA's too, on one of my iui's the nurse came in dancing telling me 'guess what I have' with bright optimism...65mill after wash. Well, again, it's not fair. Glad you're thinking of your fet. Relax & recover body & mind xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, I am so sorry to hear this. Devastating news for you and your DH. Its so unfair to get a bfp and have it cruelly snatched away. Unfortunately even a young women can have chromosome issues, I think there is only so much science can do to detect the quality. I pray that one of your snowbabies will be your take home baby. Glad to hear you are trying to take a positive, its so difficult at this time but you are right your body accepted the embryo and you can get pregnant.

Stay strong

Hugs x


----------



## beetle

Hi Ladies, as you know I don't get to drop in very often on this post but I just wanted to say Boopin, I'm gutted for you and so proud of your positive attitude. 
You should take every comfort that your body did indeed get pregnant, and I'll be keeping everything crossed for your FET. Give yourself a chance to rest, and lots of pampering and retail therapy and hopefully the wait will go quicker than you think. 

On a positive note, I'm now 14 weeks pregnant with MODI (identical) twins (furthest I've ever got has been 9 weeks!). We had the results from our Nuchal tests and we are low risk for downs/Turners/Edwards (yeehah!). I still feel like this is happening to someone else but feel blessed that after years of trying and years of heartache that the Universe decided to bless us with not one but two little beans! To everyone on this post, the what seems impossible can happen. DON'T loose the faith! Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Booping I am so sorry to hear the news. Not what we wanted for sure but nothing you can do. I am THRILLED you are not letting this bring you away from your dreams. The baby will come soon! Hang in there!


----------



## LLbean

beetle said:


> Hi Ladies, as you know I don't get to drop in very often on this post but I just wanted to say Boopin, I'm gutted for you and so proud of your positive attitude.
> You should take every comfort that your body did indeed get pregnant, and I'll be keeping everything crossed for your FET. Give yourself a chance to rest, and lots of pampering and retail therapy and hopefully the wait will go quicker than you think.
> 
> On a positive note, I'm now 14 weeks pregnant with MODI (identical) twins (furthest I've ever got has been 9 weeks!). We had the results from our Nuchal tests and we are low risk for downs/Turners/Edwards (yeehah!). I still feel like this is happening to someone else but feel blessed that after years of trying and years of heartache that the Universe decided to bless us with not one but two little beans! To everyone on this post, the what seems impossible can happen. DON'T loose the faith! Big hugs xxxxx

way to go Beetle!!!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, you are next ! Fxed for your cycle.
Beetle, so happy for you.
Boopin, love your attitude. I know it will happen for you. 
Llbean, how are you ?
2have, how is your little one ? Hopefully your friend will take birthing classes and maybe appreciate the fact that babies are privileges .
Vonn, sorry I don't know about it.
PC, MrsG thinking about you ladies.


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im so sorry to hear youve had a miscarriage I was so hoping that youd been having twins and lost one of them. Get plenty of rest and give yourself time to recover, sending you :hug:


Beetle its lovely to hear your now 14 weeks with twins :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi beetle, I've read you in a number of threads and just wanted to wish you congrats!! It will feel surreal even once you deliver. Even today at 5 months thinking about our baby gets me teary eyed. You'll have less time to get all emotional mind you but ...fab news!!

Well I got news of a great match on frozen embies from Reprofit. Now just going to do taxes to see if we get enough back to do a doublw fet adoption. I was also tested today for protein S, another thrombophelia related autoimmune clotting factor that requires blood thinners to carry a baby to term (and avoid a stroke later in life). 

Going on an anti-inflammatory diet too to help get pregnant either naturally or maybe with an fet in April. No coffee, alcohol, juice or sugary fizzy drinks/food, low carb, & lots of high quality protein & veg.


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Hi beetle, I've read you in a bad mber of threads and just wanted to wish you congrats!! It will feel surreal even know once you deliver. Even today at 5 months thinking about our baby gets me teary eyed. You'll have less time to get all emotional mind you but ...fab news!!
> 
> Well I got news of a great match on frozen embies from Reprofit. Now just going to do taxes to see if we get enough back to do a doublw fet adoption. I was also tested today for protein S, another thrombophelia related autoimmune clotting factor that requires blood thinners to carry a baby to term (and avoid a stroke later in life).
> 
> Going on an anti-inflammatory diet too to help get pregnant either naturally or maybe with an fet in April. No coffee, alcohol, juice or sugary fizzy drinks/food, low carb, & lots of high quality protein & veg.

woah that was quick!!!! AWESOME!


----------



## Coolstar

Awesome news 2have, hope you can start your FET soon. But will you be going for donor egg or donor embryo? And I totally agree , even now when I think about my ttc struggle my eyes wells up.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey LL, Cristina gave me the direct contact to the doctor with the database. I'm looking at donor embies, but pretty tall like us (170cm+ and him 190cm+), doesn't matter hair colour, green or blue eyes like us. So they have untested frozen embies with a perfect match but the pgd tested are 5'1 and 5'9, 8" shorter than each of us. I'm just wondering if PC, Crystal, Minxy, Coolstar - any DE IVF mamas really from used chromosomally tested whatever (be it embie/egg/sperm). I'm scared to get unlucky again. Been through too much & scared of blowing another $3000+ on this with no results.


----------



## LLbean

can they test the taller one? I'm sure they will charge you for it but...

When I did IVF that was what did me in... I produced a ton of eggs both times and a lot of them fertilized and went to day 5 etc...but only one each time passed the PGD test...and the one I got pregnant with and lost at 7 1/2 weeks was because of a trisomy they had missed....(confirmed after D&C) so


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds worth it hey? Don't think they can test them once they're frozen.


----------



## LLbean

really? hmmm


----------



## LLbean

check it out...looks like it can be done https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/ivf-and-high-tech/715697-pgd-frozen-embryos.html


----------



## Vonn

2have--do you know the ages of people donating embryos? And do you know the results of their attempts with the embryos they used? That info might help me decide if it'd be okay to go ahead with untested ones. It is amazing that they have any that are pgd tested, that seems fairly uncommon. It would be reassuring to know they've been checked. It's a tough call, good luck!

Also, on the diet front...good for you for doing an anti-inflammatory diet! My dr thinks inflammation is the #1 cause of unknown infertility. I am taking homemade turmeric pills to help with inflammation. Turmeric is supposed to be super good for you. I am also on a really strict diet for the candida...no sugar, no grains, no dairy, no starches, no alcohol, no caffeine. So far no cheating, 23 days in.

llbean--how awful that you had the testing and a chromosomal abnormality slipped through. That has to be fairly rare, isn't it?

Beetle--you and PC both have the most amazing story with the identicals. So glad things are going well for you!

Boopin--still thinking about you, hope you're okay

Pinkie--you are less than a month away! Doing anything special to prepare?

Stacergirl--how's it going?

Sienna--how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I went to a donor conception support group a couple nights ago. Live and in-person! It's a new group, only their 2nd meeting. Apparently there were enough donor folks in the IVF support group to split off and make their own. It was amazing to sit in the same room with others in similar positions. It was mainly couples, but since my DH works evenings he can never come. 

Two of the couples hadn't transferred embies yet; one couple was 16 weeks with twins; one couple had just had their 2nd confirming beta; and one guy came without his wife (she had a conflict). Turns out that guy is one of my closest colleagues!!! My jaw just about dropped when he walked in the room. We both had shared with the other that we were dealing with fertility troubles & he knew I was moving towards IVF. But he didn't know it was with donor eggs. And I knew his wife is having a polypectomy next week, but I didn't know they needed donor sperm. It was more than a little weird. Since he went to the first meeting, I asked him if he minded if I joined the group & he was fine with it. I think it will be amazing to have this group. 

One of the questions that was brought up was how many to transfer. The ppl pregnant with twins had transferred 2 and the newly pg couple had transferred 1. It was an interesting discussion, with good points on both sides. I'm still undecided (though I know it all depends on the fertilization report & lots of variables, so impossible to really "know" ahead of time). I think my DH leans towards 1.


----------



## LLbean

here in the US (or at least in GA) I've been told that they won't transfer 2 because of the increased possibility of twins and with "advanced maternal age" (which is dumb since anyone 35 or over fall in that category) they really think its too risky for the mother.


----------



## Vonn

The clinic in Minnesota I was going to and the clinic in NY I will be going to both say they recommend transferring 1 but will do 2. The clinics around you sound more strict than some in other locations. That's interesting.


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> The clinic in Minnesota I was going to and the clinic in NY I will be going to both say they recommend transferring 1 but will do 2. The clinics around you sound more strict than some in other locations. That's interesting.

Actually went to hear the spiel in one and I asked that...the main doctor said that they are so good at screening donors (75% of candidates get refused allegedly) that inevitably every time they have put two in they have gotten twins lol

I don't see the problem :winkwink: but apparently they do. Guess with one you can still have the egg split

Actually met a woman at target once that had what clearly we're twins and anothe boy that seemed older or bigger but not a full year.... Turns out it was IVF and they put two in.... One split and the other remained a singleton....she had triplets! Now that would surely freighten me lol


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I am finding the time to sit down and catch up on all the posts, I seriously miss talking to everyone regularly. 

Bettle, huge congrats on your twins and making it to 14 weeks. After everything you have been through I am sure this must seem pretty surreal. So happy for you and like all the other successful ladies on here you continue to give me hope. 

2have, so exciting that you have a potential donor embryo. I completely understand why you are scared, after so many disappointments I think each transfer gets harder. You are a strong, brave women and I have no doubt you will make the right decision and make this work for you. 

Vonn, I would have been shocked seeing a colleague in my group too, such a small world. Its nice that you have someone close to share this with, hopefully you can meet up with his wife too for extra support. There is always the question about transferring 1 or 2, sometimes I haven't had the choice but if I did Id go for two. I have heard the success rate goes up slightly and I would love to complete my family in one go so I can put this infertility behind me and move on. However I only have one frozen embryo and if the world blesses me with one child I will be happy.

LLbean, I didn't realise the outcome of your last pregnancy, I am so sorry to hear that. 

Boopin, Sienna, stacergirl - I hope you are all doing ok. 

Pc, Coolstar, MrsG, I hope you and the little ones are still well and loving motherhood. 

This time in 3 weeks I will hopefully be PUPO, I am waiting for AF to arrive which should be in the next few days and I can start my next stage of building a beautiful lining. I am started to get really nervous, I keep thinking 'what if my lining doesn't thicken enough', 'what if my embryo doesn't survive the thawing', I will fly all the way over there and be devastated. I know this is only natural but I only want positive thoughts. I am not doing anything extra special to prepare, I am just making sure I stick to a healthy diet, lots of water and gentle exercise. Roll on the next 3 weeks. 

Have a good weekend :flower:


----------



## sienna

I&#8217;m good thx Vonn, I&#8217;ve contacted Gennet and have all the forms to complete, hopefully looking at trying again in June. The group you&#8217;ve joined sounds that it&#8217;ll provide you with good support, there&#8217;s nothing like that near me. 

2have and Pinkie good luck with your transfers which clinic are you both going to?

How&#8217;s everyone else doing?


----------



## Butterfly67

2H I was going to ask the same as Vonn - what age are the donors? I didn't have any testing done on mine because she was 21 so I figured that would be okay. And as these are leftover embryos I guess we can assume that the other ones were successful ? So hopefully they should be good &#128515;


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, Reprofit don't use leftover embryos.. They are created from egg donors and male donors so no infertility or treatments are
an issue. They have an actual embryo bank if that makes sense. 

Hope everyone is doing well just popped in for a quick hello! Hopefully everyone has their BFP soon, you just have to keep going. Congrats to all the BFP's and new bubbas, for a bunch of infertile women we sure produce lots of beautiful babies :)

My girls will be 11 months in two days, can't believe we're almost at a year old! I still feel so lucky everyday to have my girls :) Anyway hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## LLbean

Wow Crystal...hard to believe it's been almost a year!!!!! They are perfect!


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> 2have--do you know the ages of people donating embryos?
> 
> Also, on the diet front...good for you for doing an anti-inflammatory diet! My dr thinks inflammation is the #1 cause of unknown infertility. I am taking homemade turmeric pills to help with inflammation. Turmeric is supposed to be super good for you. I am also on a really strict diet for the candida...no sugar, no grains, no dairy, no starches, no alcohol, no caffeine. So far no cheating, 23 days in.
> 1.

Vonn I take turmeric too! I cook with it, when I do IVF's I take it with milk and my fs has said that inflammation is terrible for us in so many ways. Just make sure you brush your teeth well right afterwards lol. Good for you for being so disciplined!!! It's the main reason I got food intolerance testing with a naturopath & allergy testing done, arthritis & immune issues naturally give me inflammation I just want to be preventing food related inglammation too. DH got me a fizzer machine for water so I drink alot of lemon fizzy water & tea (ginger etc). And yes the candida thing contributes to inflammation as well as yeast/uti/vag infections (mostly candida & immune system related). I hate seeing people try to cure chronic yeast or uti infections with antibiotics. They've already killed their gut flora with sugary drinks & foods and then they go and take antibiotics over and over? Try cleaning up the sugar/carbs in the diet, take a probiotic and eat prebiotic foods. But 99% if doctors push the pills so:shrug: I have been very lazy to not try to lose the extra weight from the pregnancy (it's under 10 lbs but still feeling lazy & nit getting to the gym regularly) so hopefully a few months of clean eating will help this too.

Pinkie & all the ladies gearing up for transfers soon all the best!!! Treat yourself kindly & think positive thoughts :dance::dust:


----------



## Coolstar

2have4kids said:


> Hey LL, Cristina gave me the direct contact to the doctor with the database. I'm looking at donor embies, but pretty tall like us (170cm+ and him 190cm+), doesn't matter hair colour, green or blue eyes like us. So they have untested frozen embies with a perfect match but the pgd tested are 5'1 and 5'9, 8" shorter than each of us. I'm just wondering if PC, Crystal, Minxy, Coolstar - any DE IVF mamas really from used chromosomally tested whatever (be it embie/egg/sperm). I'm scared to get unlucky again. Been through too much & scared of blowing another $3000+ on this with no results.

We did not do PGS testing but I would definitely say if money is not the issue and if it is feasible then go ahead with PGS testing :thumbup: .

DS had his vaccination last week. He was fine and slept a lot. DH held him while I stood in the corner of the room looking at the ceiling :dohh: . DS has been referred to pediatric cardiologist ( UCSF ) . His pediatrician said he could hear heart murmur so wanted us to check. I am just praying it's nothing serious.


----------



## Pinkie3

Crystal, enjoy your girls 1st birthday.

Coolstar, sorry to hear DS has to go for a check up, I hope that just sounds more scary than it actually is. I hope everything is ok.

2have, good luck with the clean eating and losing weight. That's always a battle of my life. I need to lose the same amount and I find it such a struggle. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, any other news? 

AFM, AF finally arrived (always late when you don't want it to be) I have my baseline scan and bloods tomorrow and then hopefully I can start my meds. I got the first appointment to get same day result so I can stay on track. Its an early start!

:flower:


----------



## MinxyChick

Boopin - I'm so sorry to hear your news. almost the same thing happened to us ivf5 (DH sperm & donor egg), for 1 week I'd been the happiest ever, I was devastated. The next year was tough but remembering how happy I'd been kept me going.

I can't remember if it was you asking if we PGD our donor embryos - we didn't. 

Beetle - massive congratulations on your idenitcal twin pregnancy. Mine are identical too.

I hope everyone else is well whatever stage of their journey.

AFM: My identical twin girls were born 6 weeks ago at 35w1d by section, a week earlier than planned as one twin only had 25% share of the placenta meaning from 34w her growth had slowed down. Olivia was 5lb4oz and Charlotte 4lb. No issues other than poor feeders & could't hold their body temps. We stayed in the special care baby unit with the girls for a week and a half, them in the room with us as all they needed was a heated matress and feeding tubes - rather than in the nicu proper.
Today Olivia is 7lb8oz and Charlotte 5lb14oz, every one is very happy with them. We are in love with our donor embryo babies from Serum. I've no doubt without double donation I'd not be sitting here with my girls, for us it was the best decision.

I never saw Pussycats birth story, would love to know how her girls are doing as we've probably only a week between them.


----------



## boopin4baby

Minxy - Congratulations on the birth of your identical twin princesses!! Your precious miracles are 2 strong little girls. They're growing nicely now. :thumbup: After everything you've endured, you've been blessed with 2 beautiful daughters. You're such an inspiration to all of us ttc. How are you doing/recovering hun??

Pinkie - Glad to hear the :witch: has arrived!! I'm so excited for you.. soon you'll be PUPO. I'll be keeping everything crossed for your FET!!

Coolstar - I'm praying that your DS will get a good report with the pediatric cardiologist. Please let us know how it goes.

Sienna - How are things coming along with you my dear?? xx

PC - I hope all is well with you and your baby girls. :twingirls:

:wave: Hello 2have, Mrs G, beetle, LL, crystal, Garnet, miranda, stacer, Vonn and Butterfly!!

AFM, I've been able to process the loss of my pregnancy. It's been a tough couple of weeks, but I'm beginning to feel emotionally and physically better. I'll never forget the short time I experienced being pregnant. It was an amazing human connection/feeling and I long to have it back. I'm focused now on what the future holds. I'll definitely keep you ladies updated as things progress with our next steps. And I'll be popping in to check on everyone. LOVE you all my ttc sisters!!


----------



## Coolstar

Minxy, massive congratulations!!
Pinkie, keeping my fingers xed for your cycle. Keep us posted.
Boopin, I was thinking about you Hun ! I am glad you are feeling better now . And I know you will me a momma soon.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ahhh Minxy, you brought tears to my eyes reading your story this morning. I'm SO happy for you. Hug those little angels for me, makes me want to try again with donor embies, asap!!!

Coolstar as if you haven't endured enough, I'm so sorry to hear of a possible heart murmur. Vaccinations are hard aren't they? DH usually holds our MacKinley and I hold her little palms and squeeze them hard in pulses to get her brain thinking about me doing her hands rather than the pain of the needle, then we stick her on the boob after the injection. We both dread going there and because we've chosen to break up the vaccinations (no double injections only singles), we wind up going frequently. But the nurse reassures and thinks it's good this way so that if she has a reaction we know which vaccination caused it. Whatever, it's hard whichever way you do it. But the boobie really is a magic quick fix - I've never felt such relief from having boobs as when we stick her on and she stops crying, best feeling ever. 

Pinkie yay for AF and hoping this next cycle gets us all cheering for sticky bean(s) for you! :bunny::dance:

Boopin that feeling of being pregnant is magical, the happiness it brings is illustrated perfectly the way you described it, the most joyful time of my life. And it will be yours again soon too xx

Hi everyone :wave: I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## sienna

Congratulations minxy on your twins, Im so please for you :happydance:

Coolstar I hope all goes well with the cardiologist appointment

Boopin Im doing good Im having a phone consultation with Gennet this week, have you got a plan for your next step Im sure youll get your baby next time. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - I'm happy to hear your doing good. I hope all goes well with your phone consultation this week. Keep me posted gf. :hugs:

As for me, my nurse coordinator says that once my beta hcg becomes undetectable and I have my first menses after mc, I can start another cycle. I'd like to try again in April/May. Until then I'm going to remain positive and get as healthy as I can.


----------



## miranda007

Ahh Boopin glad to hear your doing better. I'm glad you've taken time to process and your body can get pregnant so I take that as an amazing sign. I'm sure the next cycle will be your golden one! - as it will be for Sienna. 

Before on the thread a few people were talking about inflammation. I followed a vegan diet (give or take a bit of cheese on a pizza to keep me sane every week or so) in the months leading up to my cycles and I have no doubt in my mind that it helped me. Well I was vegetarian for two years before so it wasn't a major hurdle. I'd read the high protein info out there but honestly I didn't worry because I was eating heaps of beans, legumes, nuts, seeds, etc and it's surprising how much protein I ate in a day as its in nearly all veggies and my morning oats etc. it wasn't too hard after I got the hang of it. 

Afm I heard the heart beat on Monday at the scan and it hasn't really sunk in. Weird? We've been wanting it for so long just protecting myself in case something happens. keeping positive though ;)


----------



## boopin4baby

miranda007 said:


> Afm I heard the heart beat on Monday at the scan and it hasn't really sunk in. Weird? We've been wanting it for so long just protecting myself in case something happens. keeping positive though ;)

Congratulations Miranda on hearing your little bean's heartbeat!! You've reached another milestone. Totally understandable to be cautious during these early days. As hard as it may be, try and enjoy your pregnancy. I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

Miranda, congratulations on hearing the babies heartbeat. I have heard it takes a long time for it to start feeling real. 

Boopin, my hcg had gone within two weeks and hopefully April will arrive quickly for you. Glad to hear you are doing ok, it can be so difficult to pick yourself back up again but stay strong lovely.

Minx, congratulations on your special girls, enjoy every moment of motherhood.

I finally started my meds yesterday, scan and bloods came back great. I have a lining scan next Fri fingers crossed it all goes to plan.

Have a good day x


----------



## stacergirl

Pinkie-fingers crossed everything goes well!! 

Boopin-sorry to hear, but your positive attitude is what's going to get you where you're trying to go, on the journey of motherhood! Stay strong my friend! 

Miranda-congrats! That's very exciting!! 

Afm-I have my next appt a week from today and will know if I have ovulated and whether I can start medications. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Miranda it prob won't feel real until you have your baby in your hands, or at least start getting kicks and a nice big beautiful bump xx congrats on a heaetbeat!!!

Pinkie looking forward to your update tomorrow, roll on fet!!

Boopin, vonn, sienna how are you doing?

Stacergirl all the best on a positive o test, lets get the party started! 

Very excited for you ladies:bunny:


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im glad to hear you have a plan, Ive had my consultation and the doctor wants me to have a hysteroscopy and scratch the month before my transfer. As they have a wait list my transfer will either me June or July. 

Miranda its lovely to hear your scan has gone well :happydance:

Pinkie good luck with your transfer


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - Each day that goes by I feel a bit better post mc. I'm looking forward to what the future holds. I'm trying not to dwell on "what could have been". It's still so heartbreaking. How's little MacKinley doing?? Is she crawling, yet?? She's such a cutie!! xx

Sienna - June/July will get here before you know it!! I've had a hysteroscopy done before, it wasn't bad at all. I had a valium and a shot of toradol. I was relaxed and barely felt a thing. However, I'm not sure about the "scratch". :shrug:

*UPDATE:* My beta this morning was 136. So, my body is doing what it needs to do naturally. I finally stopped bleeding today. And now I'm waiting on the results from the Antiphospholipid Panel and Lupus anticoagulant tests. I'm going to use this in between cycle time to get as healthy as possible. I'm on a mission to lose 15-20 lbs in 8 weeks. I can - do it.. lol!!

Have a blessed weekend Ladies :flow:


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im glad to hear your starting to feel a bit better, youll be cycling again before you know it. Will the tests your having hopefully explain why you miscarried Ive not heard of them before. I shall join you on the getting fit and losing a bit of weight, I just cant get the motivation to start yet!


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin have you had any other immune testing done? The Antiphospholipid Antibodies was one of the diagnosis that I got. If yours is positive you'll need to do daily celexane injections during /after ivf. When you grow old you might consider baby asperin too. It's a clotting condition that can be negative earlier in life and positive later in life. They don't know why however one of my doctor's 30 year old patients died from it when a clot formed and broke off and travelled to her lungs. Pregnancy naturally at least doubles our propensity to clot, there are many many other factors (lupus antibodies, thrombophelia, etc) that cause too much clotting which doesn't allow the baby to implant properly most often resulting in either a bgn or mc before 8 weeks. Thankfully I don't NKC's but that's another common reason for ivf struggles.

All the best with the weight loss ladies! 
We had a spectacular sunny day here so MacKinley got to go to the park:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lots going on here ladies and I'm not good at remembering everything but always wishing you all well. 

Minxy massive congrats I was wondering how you were doing. Sounds like you have 2 beautiful strong girls there and I love the names. 

Boopin you've been through a tough time but glad you are getting through it day by day 

Miranda fab you heard the heartbeat! Yes it will take a while to feel real. 

Have had a sick boy this week with fevers. The scariness of something happening never goes away. But the smiles and laughter make up for it. 
You are all strong and determined ladies and I believe you will have your babies in your arms one day soon xx


----------



## sienna

2 have MacKinley is gorgeous :)


----------



## LLbean

awww 2have she's precious

Booping still rooting for your next cycle!

congrats to all the milestones!

I actually had a 28 day cycle! it's been years so who knows if it was a fluke or if it is my thyroid meds getting me back on track. Guess we wait and see.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Lots going on here ladies and I'm not good at remembering everything but always wishing you all well.
> 
> Minxy massive congrats I was wondering how you were doing. Sounds like you have 2 beautiful strong girls there and I love the names.
> 
> Boopin you've been through a tough time but glad you are getting through it day by day
> 
> Miranda fab you heard the heartbeat! Yes it will take a while to feel real.
> 
> Have had a sick boy this week with fevers. The scariness of something happening never goes away. But the smiles and laughter make up for it.
> You are all strong and determined ladies and I believe you will have your babies in your arms one day soon xx

oh no, sorry the little guy wasn't well. Hope hes better now :kiss:


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - MacKinley is adorable and growing so fast. I'm still waiting on the test results. It's been 2 days. I have no idea how long it'll take to receive them. These are my only autoimmune tests I've had done.

Butterfly - Wishing your DS feels better soon. Keep him hydrated and give him lots of hugs. xx

Coolstar - Did you have the appointment with your son's pediatric cardiologist, yet? If so, how did it go??

LL - Congrats on having a 28 day cycle!! :happydance:

stacer - GL on a positive OPK.. 4 days until you can start meds!!

Pinkie - Thinking of you. I hope your lining is getting nice and cozy for your little bean.:dust:

sienna - Yes, if the autoimmune/clotting tests comes back positive it means that it could've contributed to my mc. The combination of blood clots and constricted blood vessels may impair blood supply to the fetus and placenta resulting in complete fetal demise or growth ******ation. I'm [-o&lt; that I don't have this condition.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--You have a wonderful outlook. When will you have your hcg level checked again? The tests should help to either put your mind at ease or help determine treatment. The more information the better, right?!? I tried to get as many of those tests as I could done just for peace of mind. Some, like the mthfr, were denied because my insurance said they were genetic tests. I didn't pursue those and pay out of pocket.

Butterfly--I hope your little one is feeling better!

llbean--what are your cycles usually like? When my thyroid was at it's worst, my cycles were 30 days long, but my luteal phase was only 7-11 days long, with spotting starting days in advance of heavy flow. That makes things impossible! Hope your meds do the trick!

Sienna--how far in advance of the July-ish transfer will you have the hysteroscopy/scratch?

2have--It's wonderful to get outside again, isn't it? Happy little girl! I couldn't agree more with your comment about antibiotic use here in the US. It's shameful. I'm sure my candida emerged slowly over time because of a gut infection in my 20s, followed by being on birth control for years and a decade of being on extremely low dose antibiotics for acne. I asked all the time if it was okay for me to be on antibiotics and my gp and derm said it was fine because the dose was so low. WRONG. Grrrrrrrr.

I'm gonna split this up, it's getting loooooong


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--how long will you be on meds? What are you taking? I can't recall where you are at & where you are cycling. Do you need to travel?

Miranda--how glorious to hear the hb, congratulations!!! :cloud9:

Pinkie--less than a week until your scan. I hope everything will look perfect. What meds are you on?

Minxy--so many sets of girl twins on this thread! So glad to hear your babies are thriving. I am still trying to learn people's stories. Did you put two embryos in and one took and split?

Crystal--beautiful daughters, are they identical? They look like it! Same question for you as for Minxy, if you don't mind sharing how you got your girls.

Coolstar--have you been to the pediatric cardiologist yet? I hope everything is fine, that must be scary! Sorry I don't know, but what kind of trouble does ds have?

Did I miss anyone? I hope not. Sorry if I did!


----------



## Vonn

AFM--I just got a "peak" on my advanced opks. Skipped the "high" and went straight to "peak." I'm still not sure if I've got my cycle correct. Either I'm about to ovulate really, really late after stopping estrogen, or my cycle actually restarted when I thought it was just withdrawal bleeding, in which case, I'll still be ovulating pretty late. One last chance before the DE IVF! I hope. 

Just heard back that the donor we want just had retrieval & they will contact her on March 14 to see if she wants to do her last cycle. Potentially only a week before we know if she'll go again. Then we need to figure out if we are first in line or second. Hopefully, we'll get her either way. The nurse seemed to think she'd want to cycle one more time, but she didn't know for sure. Feels like progress!!!

FYI, my sister got AF on her 3rd IUI. (I think I've mentioned her on here before...) She's doing at least one more IUI with femara & progesterone. She and dh haven't talked next steps beyond that. She has a s-i-l who's younger than her & had to do 4 IUIs to get her 1st baby (for #2 the 1st IUI worked). The b-i-l has sperm issues, but I think my sis wants to do 4 just to be sure since her s-i-l needed that many. Neither my sis nor her DH have anything wrong (at least that they've figured out yet), she's 34/he's 35 or 36. I told her a bunch of add'l tests to have done (AMH, prolactin, vit d, etc.), but her ObGyn blew them off and my sis listened to her dr. and didn't push for them. I was/am annoyed, but her journey is not my journey. I wish she didn't have to be on this journey at all.


----------



## Coolstar

2have, thanks for posting the pics. She is adorable :)
Butterfly, I am sorry your DS is suffering from fever. Hope he is fine now. I know it's so tough to see them suffer.
Llbean, congrats on your 28 days cycle. Are you opking ?
Boopin, still waiting for call from cardiologist office for an appointment. You know how it works, it's really frustrating.
Pinkie, how did your scan go ?
Sienna, how did your phone consultation go ?
Vonn, do you have another donor if the current donor decides not to go ahead ? I hope your sister gets BFP soon.
Mirinda, congratulations on hearing the heartbeat. It's amazing isn't it !


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> llbean--what are your cycles usually like? When my thyroid was at it's worst, my cycles were 30 days long, but my luteal phase was only 7-11 days long, with spotting starting days in advance of heavy flow. That makes things impossible! Hope your meds do the trick!

I was 28 days always until doing IVF (just discovered that recently) my cycles actually had gotten shorter... 25 days (gradually got down to that)

Funny thing is I just found a blog post of someone who also had thyroid issues after IVF... yes I do have family history as well and had not noticed anything crazy immediately after (that I knew of) but after finally seeing 28 days I went back to see when it was the last time and sure enough...IVF...wondering if it had anything to do the meds with my thyroid...guess we will never know
https://ivf.ca/forums/blog/648/entr...o-one-warn-me-about-this-serious-side-effect/



Coolstar said:


> Llbean, congrats on your 28 days cycle. Are you opking ?
> !

yes and that is how I suspected it would be a 28 day cycle because I O'd on CD14 for a change...had been usually CD 12 or so


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-great job on addressing everyone!! :) I'm sorry your sister is on this journey too. It's definitely no fun! That's great you're making progress. May I ask what it is in particular about this donor that you're most interested in? I just like how you know what you want and am eager to hear more! :) I'm going in on Thursday to see if I ovulated. If so then I do Lupron for 10 days starting Friday, then do estrogen injections every 3 days til transfer.


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> AFM--I just got a "peak" on my advanced opks. Skipped the "high" and went straight to "peak." I'm still not sure if I've got my cycle correct. Either I'm about to ovulate really, really late after stopping estrogen, or my cycle actually restarted when I thought it was just withdrawal bleeding, in which case, I'll still be ovulating pretty late. One last chance before the DE IVF! I hope.
> 
> Just heard back that the donor we want just had retrieval & they will contact her on March 14 to see if she wants to do her last cycle. Potentially only a week before we know if she'll go again. Then we need to figure out if we are first in line or second. Hopefully, we'll get her either way. The nurse seemed to think she'd want to cycle one more time, but she didn't know for sure. Feels like progress!!!
> 
> FYI, my sister got AF on her 3rd IUI. (I think I've mentioned her on here before...) She's doing at least one more IUI with femara & progesterone. She and dh haven't talked next steps beyond that. She has a s-i-l who's younger than her & had to do 4 IUIs to get her 1st baby (for #2 the 1st IUI worked). The b-i-l has sperm issues, but I think my sis wants to do 4 just to be sure since her s-i-l needed that many. Neither my sis nor her DH have anything wrong (at least that they've figured out yet), she's 34/he's 35 or 36. I told her a bunch of add'l tests to have done (AMH, prolactin, vit d, etc.), but her ObGyn blew them off and my sis listened to her dr. and didn't push for them. I was/am annoyed, but her journey is not my journey. I wish she didn't have to be on this journey at all.

I hope your donor of preference comes through for you

so may of us, of all ages, going through unexplained infertility. I have been reading so much lately about all preservatives and other things used even in beauty products that turns out messes with our hormones and other things...truly interesting. I just heard of a company called Beauty counter and I've read some and OMG we have so much damage to undo


----------



## LLbean

FXd Stacegirl!!!! and Vonn hope this cycle surprises you ;-)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies:wave:
BF nice to read you but sorry to hear about your feverish little guy. I'm sure you'll take good care of him, it doesn't help us though with all our worries. I still run into MacKinley's room when I sleep till 8am if she hasn't woken me with her 6:30am cry for nappy change & a bottle. Just have to make sure she's still breathing. I think it will continue maybe not with bottle wake up calls but fever, broken limbs (please no!), and then the teenage years...let's not go there yet.

Llbean, our hormones control so many functions it really doesn't surprise me that IVF can mess with thyroid. When we're overweight our hormones don't function correctly as they are fat soluable and get bogged down in our extra storage (many times rendering us with side effects of PCOS, infertility, or other issues) so you'd think the reverse is true- if we mess with our hormones it could impair functions that rely on them to run properly, thyroid, sleep, depression (I really don't know what functions specifically rely on our hormones but I could guess). I really hated the Lupron injection, it works by overloading your system with hormones which then shuts everything off. When they cap it at 6 per lifetime what does that mean? The fine print in those packages is scary!

Ladies, I'm looking forward to some updates. Hoping all the boats in irons have smooth waters ahead


----------



## Coolstar

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies:wave:
> BF nice to read you but sorry to hear about your feverish little guy. I'm sure you'll take good care of him, it doesn't help us though with all our worries. I still run into MacKinley's room when I sleep till 8am if she hasn't woken me with her 6:30am cry for nappy change & a bottle. Just have to make sure she's still breathing. I think it will continue maybe not with bottle wake up calls but fever, broken limbs (please no!), and then the teenage years...let's not go there yet.
> 
> Llbean, our hormones control so many functions it really doesn't surprise me that IVF can mess with thyroid. When we're overweight our hormones don't function correctly as they are fat soluable and get bogged down in our extra storage (many times rendering us with side effects of PCOS, infertility, or other issues) so you'd think the reverse is true- if we mess with our hormones it could impair functions that rely on them to run properly, thyroid, sleep, depression (I really don't know what functions specifically rely on our hormones but I could guess). I really hated the Lupron injection, it works by overloading your system with hormones which then shuts everything off. When they cap it at 6 per lifetime what does that mean? The fine print in those packages is scary!
> 
> Ladies, I'm looking forward to some updates. Hoping all the boats in irons have smooth waters ahead

2have, so I guess I am not the only one crazy here :happydance: . When DS :sleep: little more than he usually does I just check whether he is breathing or not :wacko: .


----------



## 2have4kids

Coolstar said:


> 2have, so I guess I am not the only one crazy here :happydance: . When DS :sleep: little more than he usually does I just check whether he is breathing or not :wacko: .

I've come to accept my paranoia :haha: and will use the energy from it to give her extra attention & experiences. I've asked my family & DH to call me out however if I become overly protective in the years she needs to make her own way & mistakes. My sil wouldn't allow her boys to walk to school or the playground to meet their friends. She kept them in until 13. At 11 their mom divorced their dad and at 14 they got to choose who to live with. They're both in Vancouver now with their dad experiencing life. She said it'd be the end of her life if she ever lost her boys and she kind of directed things to go that way with her over-protecting attitude. I know I'll have a fine line to walk with the way I feel about her and the life I want to give her. It's so hard to let go and let them fly by themselves but in witnessing what happened to my nephews, it gives them so much more when you do xx


----------



## Coolstar

Oh I forgot to wish you all .......
You are strong, beautiful, compassionate 
Much more than words could ever say !!
Today is yours as any other day !
You can do almost anything, you put your mind to ......
You can swim the deepest ocean, and climb the highest peak!
You can face adversity, and still walk dauntless......
*HAPPY WOMEN'S DAY *.

I really don't know what I would have done without you ladies. You encouraged me when I was down and out. Celebrated with me when I was happy. Thank you all !


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar - DITTO!! I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have the support from all of you Lovely Ladies. I'd probably be in the insane asylum by now.. lol!! *HAPPY WOMEN'S DAY!!* :friends:

AFM - The results are in from my Lupus Anticoagulant & Cardiolipin Antibody tests. They're both :mail: .. NEGATIVE!! \\:D/ One less thing to worry about. My FET can't get here soon enough!! Wishing on a star for my rainbow baby. xx


----------



## miranda007

[QUOTEso may of us, of all ages, going through unexplained infertility. I have been reading so much lately about all preservatives and other things used even in beauty products that turns out messes with our hormones and other things...truly interesting. I just heard of a company called Beauty counter and I've read some and OMG we have so much damage to undo[/QUOTE]

Yeah I watched the Human Experiment documentary about all the chemicals in our food/products etc. We use 50,000 chemicals and only 5 have been tested for human use. In this doco these girls with PCOS were blaming society and the chemicals. I started to switch my products to natural stuff.. it's a pain but getting there. Whoo oho Boopin!!

btw I think the hormones with IVF messed with the fact I now get really bloated and it never really went away!

Boon that's good news. FET must be coming up for u soon!


----------



## Vonn

Coolstar--That's so nice of you, how sweet! I must admit I'm not familiar with Women's Day, though.

Boopin--that's great news! When's your estimated FET date?

llbean--what's next for you?

Miranda--I always think you are pg, but then when I look at your siggy & bio info, it doesn't mention this so I second guess myself! Are you feeling like you might jinx it by changing your descriptor to "pregnant (expecting)"? I think you got this! Don't pg women complain of bloat, sometimes right from the start? I think your IVF med-bloat may have just changed to pregnancy bloat! Good for you for switching products. I am starting the process of doing the same. I think I'll even try to make some of my own. Have just ordered some essential oils.

AFM--We just found out that we are the first couple in line for the donor we want. The couple ahead of us went with a different donor. I am so pumped! I think she's about 1 week away from her AF. I am a little less than two weeks away from mine. The clinic uses bcps to align cycles. I'm a little confused about how this works, how long it takes, etc. For those who have suppressed with bcps in order to match cycles, what was your experience with this??? Of course, I am trying to estimate out retrieval and transfer dates even though the donor hasn't even said yes yet to doing one more cycle (they will contact her in one week to ask)-- I'm just being my completely obsessive self! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Coolstar

Boopin, yayyyy for the results! When will you start with your FET?
Vonn, during my first DE IVF I was on bcp to sync my cycle with the donor. If I am not wrong once you stop bcp after 3 to 4 days AF starts and so will your donor .Then your donor will start with stimulation injection and you will be on suppression meds or injections ( so that you don't ovulate )till her retrieval. So around 45 days from your first AF you will have your transfer. My cycle ended up in BFN and the next cycle which was a FET ended up in BFP.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi!! Hope everyone is doing well looks like some cycles coming up which hopefully result in some more BFP's :)

2Have omg I felt exactly like that with my older kids when they were little the thought of school made me have anxiety lol! As they get to each age though surprisingly it's natural to let them try things within reason and spread their wings a bit. It's just so hard to imagine it with a little baby that someday they will be ready for the big wide world. I know you would never end up like your nephews mum, you down to earth and fair I know you'll be fine :) 

How is everyone doing? I think we may be going back in September for one last cycle and hopefully a younger sibling for the girls. If it doesn't work that's ok too we have two amazing little baby girls from this journey so I'm good with that :) 

Liz, how are you going? How's the thyroid I saw your nails and funny from the time I was pregnant to a few months after I had a ridge where I assume things shifted from pregnancy to postpartum so I assume it's the same for thyroid as well :)


----------



## miranda007

Vonn yeah I haven't changed my signature - I should - you're right I'm just worried I'll jinx things. I'm trying to relax a little bit too and not worry it's all going to be taken away.. But it's just hard to let go! Our embryo was genetically tested too so you'd think I'd be able to relax. Though each week gets a little bit easier! 

Thats so good you got the donor you wanted. You're not far away!!


----------



## LLbean

Booping that is wonderful news

Miranda it's amazing how much crap we don't know and could be harming us

Vonn that's great about the donor! Hope she will agree!

Next got me? Not much, just hoping my body now behaves like it should have been all along lol


----------



## LLbean

Crystal I guess we will find out one way or another lol. Best of luck with the next cycle! Maybe the girls will get a little brother now ;)


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies :flow:

The US findings on Tuesday showed that my pregnancy has completely passed. I have another bhcg on Friday 3/11. How long after mc should I expect a period? My nurse coordinator says after my first period post mc, I can cycle again. I'm estimating my FET to be sometime in May. :dance:

I'm just so thankful that I miscarried naturally and I didn't have to get a d&c. This process has been emotionally painful, but necessary. I constantly remind myself that the pregnancy wasn't viable and that I have to look forward and onward (this is how I cope).

Pinkie - Thinking of you my dear. How are you feeling? Are you doing anything special to prepare for your transfer? You've got less than a week until your FET. Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust your way!! xx

Vonn - I hope your prospective donor agrees to another cycle. It's going to go fast once you start your meds. You'll be pregnant in no time!! <3

*UPDATE:* 3/11 bhcg = 20, the pregnancy hormone is almost out of my system. I've never been so anxious for my period to start as I am now!! As soon as the witch gets here, I can start a new cycle. Bring it on :witch:.. LOL!!


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--I'm really glad everything cleared with the mc & no need for further action. Just waiting. I feel like we wait almost as much as we try!

Pinkie--you're next up! Remind we what you've been doing so far? Taking estrogen, I'd assume... How are you taking it?

Thanks for the well wishes. Yes, it's starting to feel real, I get butterflies in my stomach when I think about it actually happening! I'm totally trying to figure out dates, which is a complete guessing game, but I can't seem to help myself, lol.


----------



## sienna

Vonn good luck with your natural cycle and if it doesnt work out I hope you get the donor you want. Im still waiting for my plan but I should go out the month before for the hysteroscopy and scratch.

Coolstar my phone consultation went well, he wants me to have a hysteroscopy & scratch the month before & theyve started looking for a donor. Im still waiting for my treatment plan. Thanks for the lovely poem and happy womens day to you and all the other ladies on here. 

Stacergirl how did your appointment go did you ovulate?

Boopin Im so pleased for you, May will be here before you know it :)

Pinkie thinking of you, your next :) when do you have your lining scan?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Crystal that's really exciting about another round! Glad you're enjoying them so much that you'd do it lol again, that speaks volumes :thumbsup:

Boopin Yeay for clear numbers and immunes! After my 2014 mc it took me 2 .5 months to get my cycle back, I asked for progesterone to help out a little as I was getting impatient and it worked like a charm. Threw me right back into perfect 28 day cycles. Fx that your will come in good time and you'll be able to go again.

Pinkie are you ready for another trip to Greece? It should be really beautiful in the spring. One fantastic reason to cycle in these amazing European places, makes for wonderful holidays too. 

Sienna all the best with the hysto and scratch then. i really hope spring gives us lots to smile about with everyone trying again!

Vonn how are you? The waiting kills me, I'm such an impatient person when it comes to family, 6 years us way too long and then when the doctors, my body, or the finances make me wait longer :grr:

Miranda, it is real and there's nothing you can do to jinx it. So this is what I call the second phase of IF kicking in. Some women can't bring themselves to decorate the nursery, can't get baby's clothing, don't want to tell anyone sometimes too until waaaay late in the game, just in case. It's fair but so unfair! Like everyone who gets pregnant at the snap of their fingers or a wee bounce on the bed, we should be able to get just as excited and giddy as them. But it's SO hard! I let myself start buying major things after the chromosomal testing was done. I didn't announce to work until 5 months and to our overseas family & friends until 31 weeks. That's also why this group is great, we've all been there and are cautiously excited for each other.

LLB how are you? I had a ridge in my thumb from sucking it as a baby/toddler. I fixed the ridge by accidentally catching it in the closet door and ripping the entire nail out of it's socket:dohh:Did you know they go quite far into your finger? Yes about 1/4 of the length of the nail itself. Don't know about thyroid though lol and I don't recommend my 'fix' for it.

Bf how's your little man doing?

Stacer any news on the O or any answers from you doc why they require that? Fx that things go smoothly for you. 

Coolstar are you enjoying the baby stage? We're having troubles getting Lo to bed, ever since MacKinley hit 5 months it's been pretty difficult. Had to do a bath at 10:00 tonight with 1/2 hour of rocking afterwards. :wacko: exhausted! What a gremlin she is but I love every minute of it (still smiling ear to ear). Lovely woman's day poem. I read liads of great things on FB about initiatives to get women paid & treated equally in the workplace. Very happy to hear about progress. My fav article ever is Womenomics by The Economist. It's worth a Google. In 50 years this world will be run by women, mark my words!:bunny:

PC & Minxy how are you ladies doing?


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! My blood work yesterday showed I did ovulate therefore I started 10 units of Lupron and baby asprin today. I do that for 10 days. Then I go in on the 21 for ultrasound and bw. This might be our last attempt so I'm praying if it's meant to be, it'll be!! 

Sounds like everyone is doing well, which is great! Fx for everyone!


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl I'm so glad you've been able to start your cycle, good luck with it and keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

Sorry I have been awol, looks like I have a lot of catching up to do. 

Vonn, wonderful news on your donor do you have an idea of when things will kick off? 

Boopin, great news on the blood tests that is one less thing to worry about. I think your future baby is waiting in the freezer. 

Stacergirl, what a relief that you can finally move on with the cycle, do you have any different meds to help with the lining? 

Hi to all the usual ladies, sorry if I have missed anyone I feel totally out of the loop at the moment and missed a lot of news. I finished work today, its been so tiring I feel like I could sleep for a week. I am going back in 3 weeks but only part time on a casual basis so that suits me. I can hopefully get back into the real world again instead of living my Mon-Fri in the office. On the TTC front, I had my lining scan today and its everything is perfect, 7.6mm and triple lined. I continue my Progynova (oestrogen), folic acid and aspirin then on Sunday my progesterone pessaries (oh joy). Transfer is booked for next Friday lunchtime. After such a long wait I can't believe its nearly here. 

Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks sienna! 

Pinkie-I think I'm doing the same protocol as you. They're trying estrogen injections this time in hopes to get my lining thicker. Looks like your protocol worked for you! That's awesome!!!


----------



## sienna

Pinkie that's great news about your lining, next Friday will be here before you know it, which clinic are you using I can't remember


----------



## Pinkie3

sienna said:


> Pinkie that's great news about your lining, next Friday will be here before you know it, which clinic are you using I can't remember

Hey sienna, we are with a clinic called Newlife in Thessaloniki, Greece. They have been amazing x


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--I hope all the prep is going well. You'll be in Greece before you know it! Do you fly over the day before? That's only 2 days away!

Stacer--when's your anticipated transfer date? You are close, too!

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

AFM--we are impatiently waiting to hear if our donor will go one more cycle. They were going to ask her today & I thought maybe we'd find out this afternoon but we didn't. I've got butterflies! We are so close. . .close to paying a $10,000 deposit. Yikes, that's real. I just looked to see if they'd posted the results for the donor's recipients this last cycle and they did, two positives! So far, in 5 fresh egg cycles, this donor's recipients have 8 bfps and 2 bfns -- an 80% bfp rate. That makes me soooo pumped. Of course that's not a live birth rate (they don't list that), but it's a great start, right?!?!?


----------



## stacergirl

That is a great start Vonn! How exciting to see that information! I hope your donor agrees to another cycle!! Fx for you!! I'm thinking my transfer won't be until beginning of April if I make it that far! I pray I do but it just depends on my lining. This cycle I'm doing estrogen injections which I anticipate starting next Tuesday. 

Pinkie-you're only a few days away! Yay! 

Ladies what gage needles did you use for progesterone/estrogen injections that you do in the buttox? My pharmacy didn't send me any and I know I have some left over from fresh ivf cycles so just want to make sure I use the right ones! Thanks in advance! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Coolstar

2have, I am sorry you are having tough time. The only thing I learned is that babies are so unpredictable. Around 2 weeks back DS would start crying around 7:30pm till 9:30pm non stop, no matter what we do. That continued for around 8/9 days. And then he stopped. Started sleeping for 5 hours at a stretch at night and so yesterday I proudly told my DH that my boy is all grown up and sleeps well. Guess what, yesterday night he gave me a sleepless night waking up and crying every 2 hours or so.
All the ladies cycling, Fxed!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Bah ha ha coolstar, murphy's law! We had a party Saturday night and it's set her back to her 1-2am bedtimes. It didn't help that we had a time change spring forward an hour that night too. It'll be bath time tonight at 9:30 in hopes of a 11:30 bedtime. Grandma is taking her this afternoon to allow us to get a start on taxes. Fun fun:nope:

Fx for all the cycling ladies. Vonn fabulous news about your donor lets hope she goes one more round! Stacergirl I can't remember the gage but they're a little longer than the typicdl ivf syringe. Pinkie roll on Friday. By Easter you'll have some embies snuggled right in!


----------



## boopin4baby

Stacer - I used 22G 1 1/2 inch needles for both the estrogen and the progesterone injections. GL to you my dear!!

Thinking of you Pinkie. Soon you'll be PUPO!! :bunny:


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--you are on my mind! Can't wait til you are PUPO.

Stacer--what a bummer that you didn't get the needles you need & not you have to try and hustle some up. So annoying, hope you figured it out!

Coolstar & 2have--hope you're able to get some sleep! That part makes me nervous, I have to admit.

Anyone have anything going on?????

AFM--still no word if our fav donor will go one last time... I contacted our nurse again today and asked for any sort of update, pleeeeeeease. 

Yesterday I sent over the records for the hysteroscopy from August that I guess hadn't gotten forwarded. I requested them and when I looked at them, I was confused. It seems as though maybe I just had a fibroid, not a fibroid and a polyp as I originally thought. It looks like what they thought was a polyp (that's what I was sent by my RE to have removed) was instead a fibroid. That dr who did the procedure was a shit communicator, glad he's not my regular dr. I'll probably ask my nurse at CNYF to clarify, if she ever gets back to me. She's not being a great communicator either. I get that these people deal with this stuff all the time, so it's routine, but it is ALL a BIG deal to us patients!!


----------



## stacergirl

I'm on cd 28. I've been on Lupron for 7 days. I'm supposed to get my period but haven't yet. Of course I can't help but worry that this will be another road block... Hopefully it comes today?! Have you ladies had your period come late on Lupron? I've been on Lupron before and it never came late.


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, there is nothing worse than people who are rubbish at communicating, I hope they pick up their game soon. Good luck with your donor agreeing to another cycle, any news?

Stacergirl, I've not used lupron but on all my DR my period arrives late, the one time you want it to arrive it doesn't. Very annoying. Give it a few days.

Coolstar and 2have sounds like you two have your hands full and two little munchkins who want cuddles from their mummy in the night. Hope they settle down to give you some rest soon.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok?

Thank you to everyone for your well wishes. I arrived in Greece today, we are just chilling in our room for a bit and then plan to go somewhere nice for dinner. Transfer is tomorrow lunchtime, I am nervous about the embryo surviving the thaw but I am so excited about finally getting to transfer again. I will keep you posted xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Pinkie-how exciting!!! Everything's crossed for you! I'm sure the embryo will do just fine!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, vonn very irritating when they don't communicate well with us, I hope they have good news for you soon. 
Pinkie, have a great little Greek holiday and all the best with the transfer (fingers, toes, and wverything crossed for you)!

Well I'm going to apologise in advance for my rant. I'm feeling so depressed today. Iused the rest if my ivf drugs in Jan and didn't even O-no surprise. Then what looked like a wee little break thru bleeding then 15 days later a good solid + opk. Now nothing, 70 days and no + opk, hpt or AF. Total stall. Feeling depressed. Even if I wanted to do a transfer in Reprofit I still need my cycle back. I having hot flashes all the time, feels like full on menopause! I desperately want more babies, MacKinley needs siblings. The joy she's given me has been overwhelming and I'd like to give back to her with some brothers/sisters to share her life with :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Hang in there 2Have, I'm sure it is still your body bouncing back from baby. Hey my cycles have been 25 days since my IVF attempts and last month finally 28 days again and it seems like another 28 day for this month since O is CD14! You will bounce back. Keep the faith


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - No need to apologize. You can rant to us anytime you feel like it. We're here for you through the good times and the bad times. :hugs:

It sounds like your experiencing perimenopausal symptoms. I've heard of being prescribed a low dose bcp to regulate irregular cycles. You still have time to ttc. Women that have already gone through full blown menopause can get pregnant with IVF using donor eggs. So, don't give up 2have. It can and will happen for you. You'll be able to give MacKinley a sibling. One way or the other it will happen for you. I truly believe that!!


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, everything xed for you. Relax and keep us updated.
2have, I am still premenopausal. I wake up at night sweating. I did talk with my ob and she told it happens after birth since our hormone levels are very high during pregnancy and after birth it hits rock bottom.
Stace, I was on lupron shots for my endometriosis and it did delay my AF. In fact after the shots I was given meds to induce AF.
Vonn, when will your donor let you know whether she is interested or not?


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, you are one determined lady and I have no doubt that whatever is thrown at you, you will make sure your little girl has siblings. I am sure your body is still trying to get to normal but maybe speak to someone if you are worried oh and rant away whenever you want x

I am officially PUPO. My snow baby thawed beautifully and transfer went well. Now the dreaded wait. Wish me luck xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie :hugs: wishing you success :dust: 

Thanks for the kind words ladies, can't believe how crappy I feel -very teary eyed this week. Will check in with my GP when we go for Mack's 6 mnth check up. Can't wait to finish taxes to see if there's enough of a refund to cover a transfer at Reprofit. We have the airmiles for the trip but it's still $700 in taxes on the flight and doctors fees. Waiting patiently for AF. IF has got to be one of the cruelest human conditions ever, stacked up there with debilitating diseases.


----------



## boopin4baby

*Congratulations & GL Pinkie!! You're officially PUPO!!* :happydance: :headspin: :dance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats on being pupo pinkie

2H are you still bfing at all? Whether you are peri menopausal or not they can still do transfers. You will get there! Xx


----------



## sienna

2have - rant away, Im sorry to hear your cycles out of whack I hope it gets back to normal soon. Do you have the option of doing a medicated cycle for your donor cycle?

Pinkie congratulation on being PUPO :happydance::dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

sienna said:


> 2have - rant away, Im sorry to hear your cycles out of whack I hope it gets back to normal soon. Do you have the option of doing a medicated cycle for your donor cycle?
> 
> Pinkie congratulation on being PUPO :happydance::dust:

Hi Sienna, thank you. What's a medicated cycle? I usually do the same with fet's, bcp, estrogen, baby aspirin, prednisone, celexane, and injectable progesterone. Is that what you mean? I'll need to wait for a cycle to come.


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--woohoo! You are PUPO! I am thrilled that the embaby thawed perfectly. This is it for you. How do you plan on passing the tww?

2have--sorry to hear your cycle is weird. That's just an added stress, trying to figure out why it's happening & how to fix it. This place was made for ranting, and for supporting, and we all do both in turn, so rant away!


----------



## sienna

Hi Sienna, thank you. What's a medicated cycle? I usually do the same with fet's, bcp, estrogen, baby aspirin, prednisone, celexane, and injectable progesterone. Is that what you mean? I'll need to wait for a cycle to come.[/QUOTE]

Hi 2have I can't find the info, it was a clinic in Cyprus I think I read it from as they treat over 50's with donor eggs. 

I did find a couple of webpages while looking for it that might help

https://natural-fertility-info.com/how-to-get-your-period-back.html/comment-page-7

https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...tudy-donor-egg-ivf-in-a-post-menopausal-woman


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay, good luck Pinkie :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats pinkie on being PUPO!


----------



## boopin4baby

:coffee: I'm just waiting for aunt flow to pay me a visit. Then I can schedule a saline sonogram on CD7-12. The doctor wants to make sure my uterus is healthy for my next cycle. Also, I'll start bcp's with my next menses. I've never wanted the wicked :witch: to be here as much as I do now!! :rofl:

I hope everyone is having a blessed and wonderful weekend!! Take care Ladies!! xx


----------



## sienna

2have I did post yesterday with some links I thought you might find useful and got a message it needs approving by a moderator first, and it's still not showing. Post menopausal women still cycle and they prepare the womb with meds, this maybe for a few cycles depending on how long they have been in the menopause. I would speak to your clinic and see what they suggest. 

Boopin hoping your menses come soon :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin may AF get us both!

I am still bf-ing, hoping that's why my cycle has disappeared again. Sienna they're fussy about the links. Thanks for the info, I'll kill some time on google with this. 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend & first day of spring.:flower:
We had a lovely day walking around an up-and-coming artsy part of town.


----------



## LLbean

FYI, it's only menopause when you have gone a full year with no AF so you are fine still


----------



## boopin4baby

2have4kids said:


> Boopin may AF get us both!

ROFL LMAO 2have!! :rofl: I'm keeping my fx'd for the both of us gf!!


----------



## miranda007

Congrats on being PUPO Pinkie. I'm so excited for you!!! xxxx sending sticky vibes


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell bun said:


> Yay, good luck Pinkie :thumbup:

Bluebell, have you transferred yet? x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey Pinkie, transfer is scheduled for tomorrow at 2.15pm. Our donor had 11 eggs retrieved, 8 mature and 7 fertilised normally. We had 6 looking good on day 3 so are transferring on day 5. Everything seems to be going to plan so far so am keeping everything crossed that we have a nice blast to transfer. Due to fly home on Thursday and then I have Friday and Monday off work with it being Easter which has worked out well. Praying this is our time :flower:
Have been keeping up with this thread even though I don't post regularly. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## stacergirl

Fingers crossed for you bluebell!! Hope everything goes well!! 

Pinkie-when do you go in for otd? Will you test on your own? How are you holding up with keeping busy?? 

I went in for baseline ultrasound and bloodwork yesterday and everything was normal! So I decrease Lupron to 5 units today and start estrogen injections today every 3 days. I go in next Monday for ultrasound and blood work! I've been stressed and nervous about this whole thing but I'm starting to get excited! So that's good!! 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## sienna

Good luck tomorrow bluebell, let us know how you get on.

Stacergirl have you got a transfer date?


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, that sounds promising best of luck for tomorrow, will look forward to an update.

Stacergirl, don't stress your body doesn't need stress, stay excited :) great news on the scan and bloods, everything is moving in the right direction. When do you transfer?

X


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone :)

Its been a while and I have a question. 

Okay I had Af Aug 1st, 2015, then 32 Days later Sept 1st, 2015, then 28 Days later Sept 28th (cd 1 a spot), on 29 Spot, 30 spot, Oct 1st spot, Oct 2nd spot, Oct 3rd and 4th (light). 

35 Days later Nov 1st light, 2nd spot, 3-4 light. 

41 Days later Dec 11th-18th light, 19th-23 med, 24th light. It was like I had 2 af's in a row.

28 Days later Jan 7th(cd1) -15th (cd9)

30 days later Feb 5th-9th (mix of med to heavy), 

Now its Mar 22nd, cd 47 a brown spot so far. March 5th is cd 30, should of been a period. or on day 40 like the time before which was on the 15th of march. and right around cd 30 I had cramping a few days before for a few days, I thought for sure aF was coming, but nothing.

BD Feb 14th, cd 10: 24th cd 20, 28th cd 24. Mar 6-7 cd 31, cd 32. Mar 11th cd 36.
Mar 14 cd 39, Mar 19th cd 44.

What do you all think is going on. if my period show dup on March 5th cd 30. I would be cd 17.

Im puzzled lol. What are the odds of pregnancy? 

Update: Still not doing IVF yet, perhaps next year. If my 3rd pregnancy continued the birthdate was this past dec. For my Julys, this March was the next due date. 1 wee is my birthday, that was my first pregnancy positive.


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--GL to you with tomorrow's transfer! I'll be thinking of you. How many will u be transferring?

Pinkie--how's it going for you?

Stacer--that is great news that you can get started! Can't wait to follow along. 

SKP--it's so hard to know. I know the waiting is killer when our bodies are confusing, but time will truly tell.... 

Hi everyone else!

AFM--they think the donor will be in touch tomorrow. Please be so, this wait is trying my patience. I got AF yesterday & the nurse called in bcps, which I am to start tomorrow. I guess they are confident the donor will say yes. I soooooo hope they are right.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn my fx for you with your donor! 

Stacergirl fantastic news on the scan, distract yourself if you feel stressed, you're doing great, roll on transfer now!

Bluebell your donor produced alot of eggs - yeay! All the best with the transfer. It sounds like you're putting back 1 is that right?

Skp, why don't you take an hpt?

Well boopin, any signs if AF? I've been feeling bloated & tummy ferls heavy. Hoping body is working on something. 

Hi to everyone :bunny: any plans for Easter ladies?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yip, just putting back one as I am on meds for blood pressure and couldn't risk a twin pregnancy.


----------



## beetle

Hi everyone, sorry for comms silence - I'm not getting the updates despite signing up to them - I've obviously done something wrong but I completely haven't the foggiest what!
Anyway - its been an age and apologies for not doing individual hello's but I did want to say a special congrats on being PUPO to Pinkie ... and hopefully Bluebell as well if I've read everything correctly?!

AFM - its beginning to feel a bit more real. Probably something to do with already being the size of a small building ... at only half way through. Being a massage therapist its hell on the back and I now have to wear a very attractive belt which makes the bump stick out even more! Dont get me wrong ... I'm absolutely not complaining - this is what I've wanted for the last 8 years! (Wry smile on face!) We have our 20 week scan next Tuesday ... can't wait to see them again. One good thing about expecting identicals is that I get to have a scan every 2 weeks - its brilliant for piece of mind. 
Oh and I must be feeling a bit more confident as I've put a ticker on! 
Have a lovely Easter break everyone! :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay, I'm now officially PUPO. We had 3 grade1 blasts today, 2 of which were hatching. To phone tomorrow and see if we have any more to freeze. Put one back and should have at least 2 to freeze so delighted and relieved to say the least. Thanks for all the words of support ladies, it means so much to share with people who understand this completely xxx


----------



## LLbean

Beetle wonderful to see you here and YEY Ticker!!!!!!!! I bet the twins are beautiful!

Bluebell that's terrific!!!! you are Pupo!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, congratulations on being PUPO :happydance: when is your OTD?

Vonn, I am doing ok thanks, just on countdown to test day. Yey for AF and I have everything crossed for your donor update tomorrow. Good luck. 

Beetle, thank you for your well wishes :hugs: and lovely to hear from you. I love the ticker :thumbup: glad everything is going well with the twins and you are being well looked after. Good luck at the scan next week. 

2have, boopin, any sign of AF yet? 

Hi to everyone, hope you are having a good week and looking forward to the Easter break. Any other news?

I am doing ok, this tww is going well so far, I haven't been stressing or over analysing everything and not symptom spotted or used Google once yet haha. Today I am 6dp5dt, apart from some mild cramping I feel fine. My bHCG is booked for Monday lunchtime but I wont find out the results until Tues. I am still debating if to POAS Easter Sunday, do you think it will be too early? 

x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi beetle, congrats!! Being active will help you stay strong for when you have to carry that wee one around everywhere. I did fliw yoga & pilates till week 7 and only had 4 lbs extra after delivery and carrying her around is just about killing me! I couldn't imagine the hip & shoulder pain if I was mire put if shape ir heavy after delivery. And who wants to go to the gym when you've got this amazing angel at home!!

Llb nice to read you, how are things going?

Bluebell CONGRATS at being pupo!!! :bunny: i hope we have LOTS to celebrate this spring!! Fingers toes abd everything possible crossed for you :bunny: 

Pinkie Easter sunday is a fine time to test. I can usually see the line 7 days after transfer when I'm able to get that far. I'll be thinking about you my dear! Fx :dust:

Ok I'm 5 lbs up, I predict AF will be here very soon. I feel terrible. Just in time for our dinners at Easter :grr:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Ladies :flow:

2have - I tested my bhcg yesterday and its 2. It's now considered undetectable, but does it need to be at zero for my period to start? I've never had a mc before. This entire experience is new to me and I pray that I don't ever have to go through it again!! I don't have any real signs that the witch is flying my direction. Just the occasional dull ache in my pelvic area. :shrug:

I'm hoping that AF starts soon for you, but not too soon!! Fx'd you can start after Easter, so that you can enjoy the festivities :munch: without being burdened by the evil :witch: .. haha!!

Pinkie - I don't think Sunday is too early to test. I got a positive 6dp5dt. 

beetle - I LOVE LOVE your pregnancy tickers!! They're so cute and girlie pink!! xx

Congratulations Bluebell on being officially PUPO!! :yipee:


----------



## SKP

I think AF is coming, weird tho how I never have brown spotting. Now today there is a little more then spotting and still brown. I think its old stuff, and the new will be soon.

Im going to wait a bit longer to see how this goes. Just strange how I missed this month. Seems so coincidental because last March was Ivf month, maybe the body remembered lol.


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> Hello Ladies :flow:
> 
> 2have - I tested my bhcg yesterday and its 2. It's now considered undetectable, but does it need to be at zero for my period to start? I've never had a mc before. This entire experience is new to me and I pray that I don't ever have to go through it again!! I don't have any real signs that the witch is flying my direction. Just the occasional dull ache in my pelvic area. :shrug:
> 
> I'm hoping that AF starts soon for you, but not too soon!! Fx'd you can start after Easter, so that you can enjoy the festivities :munch: without being burdened by the evil :witch: .. haha!!

Knowing me it'll come Friday when I host the big family dinner. 
I don't know if I had to have levels at zero, my natural pregnancy that resulted in an mc @ 8 weeks took 2+ mnrhs to come back so I asked fs for help and they gave me oral progesterone to kickstart things, was a perfect 28 day cycle after that. The de ivf I opted for D&C so don't know either what that would have been like. I wanted a study done so that I knew if it was my body or embryo, turned out to be both.

Sorry about my spelling, i usually alwats go back & correct when I see typos from using my cell but that last message was pretty bad!


----------



## sienna

Nice to hear from you SKP  I dont know your age but it looks like your hormones are out of whack

Pinkie was it a three day or five day transfer as this makes a difference apparently to the amount of HCG you produce and what day it will be picked up from on hpt.

Vonn fingers crossed your donor will be in touch

Beetle lovely to hear from you and Im glad all is progressing well whats your due date?

Congratulations on being PUPO bluebell :happydance::dust:

Boopin & 2have I hope AF is here soon for you and you can get your cycles started


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--still thinking of you, the latest PUPO! Keep us updated.

Pinkie--I would think Sunday would be a a fine time to test. You haven't done any yet, have you?!? Some people love testing and others hate it...

Stacer--how's it going?

Boopin & 2have--waiting on AF is just the pits. But there's always something to wait on in this process, so I guess it may as well be AF.

Beetle--I'm so happy to hear things continue to go well! It's 2 identical girls, right?

Sienna--anything happening with you?

AFM--I got a message this morning that our donor is ready to move ahead with this cycle!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I was sooo happy this morning. Now I have a million questions & the nurse didn't call me back today, but for a moment this morning it was just pure relief and excitement. That felt so good. Yesterday was a shitty day and I had the low feeling of, "This is just never going to happen. There will always be something out of my control that comes between me and a baby." I kept seeing babies and pg women at work, my mom was a butt-head, found out a cousin is pg. It was just a really bad day. Then, last night, I had my donor support group, which was good. Then I talked with my sister for an hour. Then I took a bath with epsom salts and essential oils. When I finished the bath I felt very calm and knew I would hear something good today. And I did. Whew!


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-that is great news!!! I'm so glad your donor is willing to do another cycle! It was meant to be!! I'm Good, just doing 5 units Lupron daily and then estrogen injections every 3 days so my next one is Friday night. I go in Monday to see what my estrogen level is and how my linings doing. 

Bluebell-yay! Fx for you!!! 

Pinkie-hope you're doing well! I think testing Sunday should be fine! Just prepare yourself that if it is a negative that there is still hope just in case! But I think it'll be a positive!! 

Hope everyone else is well!! :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - That's awesome news regarding your donor. I hope she gives you lots of beautiful mature eggs!! It won't be long before you start your DE cycle!! :happydance:

2have - Any signs of AF?? Nothing for me, still waiting.. ughhh!! :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn fabulous news! That bath sounds heavenly. I can relate to seeing babies and pregnant women everywhere, you just can't escape them! The cuter the family the more I was likely to tear up. Now I seem glued to those with more than 1 child/baby. I steal glances to see which stroller/vehicle they're using, how are they managing...it never stops. I think my DH must see me, thank goodness he's a patient, understanding man. Maybe when I'm up to my eyeballs with dirty diapers and busy toddlers my mind might be able to relax but it's irritating that my thoughts are always working overtime.:dohh:

Stacergirl all the best with your scan monday!

Sienna how are you? Anything happening for you these days?

Do you ladies have tomorrow off (Good Friday). Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## sienna

Vonn I&#8217;m so pleased for you you&#8217;ll be PUPO before you know it. 

Stacergirl good luck with your lining scan, is your lining usually ok?

Boopin I feel for you, hopefully AF will come soon

2have it can be so difficult at times particularly when there seems to be pregnant women and babies everywhere you go.

I&#8217;m waiting for a donor match at the minute the earliest I&#8217;ll be looking at a transfer is looking like June.


----------



## SKP

Yes, it seems so, I was doing good when I was on meds. 27 in 4 days :) Im premenopausal because of low ovarian reserve. Some month are good some months nothing. 

Soon I am going o get my hormones checked again, and get my thyroid checked. I don't want to go on bc pills because you never know I can get preggers naturally. 5% is 5%. and being a huge believer in miracles.

annnd docs said I could be full blown menopause by the time Im 30. so no bc pills for me unless Im doing IVF


----------



## LLbean

Wishing all of you a Happy Easter in advance!

Vonn that is fantastic news!

2Have I am with you...always see pregnant women and adorable babies that always look at me and smile (like they know something I don't know lol)

Excited for all of you Pupo, pregges and awaiting for a DE transfer...fun times ahead!

SKP good for keeping the faith...I know someone that was on here a while back was also told it was like 1% chance due to her husband's sperm etc... She had not 1 but 2 babies since! all surprises! So it CAN happen


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, yey congratulations on the donor, I hope things move forward quickly for you and that the nurse called you back to answer all your questions x


----------



## 2have4kids

Skp I noticed the bcp makes me depressed back in my early 20's, it also can make you gain weight (being over weight doesn't help with ttc). Miracles do happen, just get a good opk kit and keep trying every month. You've got nothing to lose!

Hi ladies, happy Easter. I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. We did a long walk around a local lake and dinner all with the whole fam. It was great, MacKinley enjoyed every moment.


----------



## sienna

2have what a lovely photo of MacKinley she&#8217;s got a cute smile

Pinkie any news, was it your blood test today?


----------



## stacergirl

Had my ultrasound today and lining was 5.5. I'm on day 7 of estrogen injections. Do any of you recall what your lining was around this time? My lining is what always prevents us from moving forwRd so I'm hoping it gets thick this time! I haven't gotten a call regarding my blood work results, but I'll let you know what I find out! :)


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, your little girl is absolutely beautiful, you must be so proud. 

Stacergirl, I have only ever had my lining scans done from day 10 and my last one was 7.2mm so you being on day 7 sounds like you are on track, good luck I hope it continues to grow nicely. Do you have a transfer date?

I had my bHCG test today and will get results tomorrow but I only went for procedure because I am not holding out any hope. We urine tested yesterday and today and both were stark white negatives. I am 10dp5dt today, there should be a least a faint line. On my two previous cycles I had a second line before now and they were not viable pregnancies. I had a bit of a meltdown yesterday but with so many cycles behind me I have learnt how to pick myself up quickly. I have already informed the clinic and we will wait for confirmation tomorrow and then arrange a Skype call to talk about a fresh donor cycle. 

In spite of my poor weekend I hope everyone had a lovely Easter break.

:flower: x


----------



## stacergirl

Oh no pinkie! I'm so sorry to hear that!! :( hugs to you! Praying for a miracle for you!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, I'm so sorry about the news. I hope the next cycle will pleasantly surprise you. Keep trying bella :hugs:

I think MacKinley looks tired in that photo, she has pretty big bags under her eyes lol. She fights sleep at every nap and recently only naps maybe 3x/day for 45 min each. To bed at midnight and up at 6:30, 9:00, and 11:00am. I don't feel too tired but can't do extra things in my day other than do a walk, maybe a bath & her feedings. Thank goodness I can stay home though, I'd be as creative and thoughtful as a zombie to my clients!


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--nooooooo. I was so hopeful for you, had really thought this is it. I truly hope there is a miracle around the corner for you! I love your tenacity, though, you WILL get your perfect, beautiful take-home rainbow baby! Hugs to you. 

Stacer--I hope your lining is right on track! I have such light periods that early on I had figured my lining was crap & had looked into natural ways to build lining. There are a number of yoga poses that supposedly help with this by increasing blood flow to reproductive organs, especially legs up the wall. The added benefit of yoga is that it also reduces stress. There's also maya abdominal massage & acupuncture. Have you looked into supplemental ways to help fix this problem? I'm sure your RE hasn't suggested anything other than western drugs... I know sometimes when REs poo poo alternative therapies it is because they are really just not strong enough for those of us with serious issues, but other times I think its arrogance and ignorance--& oftentimes I think it's all of these reasons. I have no patience for Drs who are dismissive, so I tend to obsessively research beyond what they tell me. This is a blessing and a curse!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ahhhhhhh MacKinley is sooooooo adorable. I just want to squeeze those chubby little cheeks!! Thanks for sharing. xx


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-thanks for the info. Of course my doctor didn't say anything about any of those techniques. I'll start doing some research! 

Well my estrogen is 300, so they're keeping me on the same protocol and bringing me back in on Thursday. If my lining is at 8 or 9 then my transfer will be April 5th!!! Eek!!!


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl my lining was 6.7 at day 9 and my meds were increased, fingers crossed yours increases


Pinkie I am so sorry sending you :hug::hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Sienna-good to know. Do you know what your estrogen was? Mine was 300, I wonder if that has anything to do with it? I'm on .4ml, do you know what you were at before the increase?


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--thinking of you. :hugs: I'll have to go check your journal for the news.

Hi to everyone else!

Afm--we finally heard from the nurse & got some questions answered. Whew! It feels real. We will put a bunch of money down soon, so then it will feel really real. I'm on bcp as is the other couple. The donor has to call in when she gets her period. I think it will be in about a week. I tried to get a sense of how long everything will take, but the nurse wouldn't give me too many specifics. She said I'd do about 12 days of lupron injections & then a baseline. And it'll probably be about 12 days from when stimming starts that we'll need to get out there. I've still been trying to map it all out, with major guessing and assumptions, and think we could be heading out to CNY early May. 

I'd love to hear what people's timelines have been on the donor egg ivf. It's driving me crazy to not know the process! :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> Pinkie--thinking of you. :hugs: I'll have to go check your journal for the news.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> Afm--we finally heard from the nurse & got some questions answered. Whew! It feels real. We will put a bunch of money down soon, so then it will feel really real. I'm on bcp as is the other couple. The donor has to call in when she gets her period. I think it will be in about a week. I tried to get a sense of how long everything will take, but the nurse wouldn't give me too many specifics. She said I'd do about 12 days of lupron injections & then a baseline. And it'll probably be about 12 days from when stimming starts that we'll need to get out there. I've still been trying to map it all out, with major guessing and assumptions, and think we could be heading out to CNY early May.
> 
> I'd love to hear what people's timelines have been on the donor egg ivf. It's driving me crazy to not know the process! :wacko:

Hi vonn, congrats for getting going :bunny:
It's meant to take 1.5 to 2 weeks after she starts stimming, stimming usually starts on cd1 and the bcp for 1 month before stims. So if she starts bcp next week a typical cycle from my experience would be 1month + ~12 days. Do you have to buy airline tix then? The frustrating part was when I went to Athens they seemed to have a very very loose schedule. We were there for 3 weeks to try to cover off the time and had to make multiple flights back and forth into Athens from where we were vacationing for treatments. Reprofit always has timing down to an art, they can tell you the day they'll be ready months in advance:thumbup: I guess that's the benefit with some clinics over others. all the best!


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - My DE fresh cycle started 12/16 and transfer was on 1/31. It took 6 weeks from beginning to end. I hope this helps you to put things in better perspective. Wishing you all the best!! xx

:juggle: Happy 6 months MacKinley!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, I took my prostap on 20/2 and transfer date was 23/3. Reprofit were able to pin the date down exactly which made arranging travel plans much easier.
Stacer girl, good luck that everything is thickening up as it should and you are good for transfer on the 5 th. 
2 have, MacKinley is adorable. What a gorgeous photo. 
Hope all you other ladies are doing ok. 
Today is day 7 post 5 day transfer, my clinic gave me a OTD of 6/4/16 which is 14 days post 5 day transfer! I certainly don't think I can hang off testing till then. Will maybe do a HPT over weekend and get my bloods done next Tuesday. Don't have any symptoms to speak off so don't know how this will go at all. Am swinging from being a tiny bit optimistic to feeling as though I could cry about the whole business. Dread the thought of yet more disappointment :nope:.


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl I was on 4mg a day 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening till my scan

Vonn I can&#8217;t help you with the timeline as I did donor embryo&#8217;s hopefully you won&#8217;t have long to wait for your transfer.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks bluebell!! I'm hoping you get your bfp!!!! 

Vonn-very exciting news! Yay! Mine took about 4 weeks but we're doing frozen donor egg, not fresh.


----------



## 2have4kids

​


boopin4baby said:


> :juggle: Happy 6 months MacKinley!!

Thank you Boopin xx
How are you doing?

Bluebell the ups and downs are normal. Hang in there, I have my fingers crossed for a beautiful double line for you this weekend. We need to see some action on this board this spring, let's make you our front runner!
When DE IVF worked for me I was always able to see faint lines by 7dp5dt


----------



## Pinkie3

Ladies, sorry I haven't been very active on here. I got confirmation that my bHCG was negative yesterday. It was expected so I am ok. Hoping to do another fresh cycle asap and have a Skype call with the clinic next week. Feeling a bit deflated about being back at square one but I have to keep going. 

Bluebell, good luck with testing the weekend. I hope this is your rainbow. On a 5dt, my otd is 9dp so I think you should be ok. Good luck. 

Stacergirl, so pleased to hear you are on track and everything crossed for transfer next week.

Vonn, I am an organised freak so I hated not knowing dates but your treatment plan should be pretty spot on. My donor started stims 21/09 and had EC on 05/10 and ET on 10/10, I suppose it depends on how she responds to the meds but as she has done it before the clinic should have a good idea. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a good week x


----------



## Coolstar

Pinkie, I am so sorry but don't lose hope. Lots of hugs to you. Infertility journey is so heartbreaking :( 
2have, aaawww Mackinley is so adorable. Thanks for sharing her picture.
Boopin, how are you doing?
Vonn, for my fresh DE IVF 1 month for bcp + AF + around 15 days donor stims + retrieval + 3 day transfer.
Bluebell, I had no symptoms whatsoever and my beta came back around 3000. So don't lose hope.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Coolstar, that's good to hear. The TWW is a killer isn't it? I was quite tearful today, I think the combination of the stress and drugs just turns me into a basket cake at this stage!


----------



## LLbean

Bluebell bun said:


> Thanks Coolstar, that's good to hear. The TWW is a killer isn't it? I was quite tearful today, I think the combination of the stress and drugs just turns me into a basket cake at this stage!

did you do an hpt?


----------



## Bluebell bun

No, not yet! Too scared!!! I have a bundle in my pocket I brought home from work however. Tomorrow will be day 9 post 5dt. Clinic have advised testing next Wednesday though!


----------



## LLbean

Bluebell bun said:


> No, not yet! Too scared!!! I have a bundle in my pocket I brought home from work however. Tomorrow will be day 9 post 5dt. Clinic have advised testing next Wednesday though!

well you are stronger than I would be LOL Technically you are 14DPO then. :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

2have & Coolstar - I'm going stir crazy to be honest!! :wacko: Just waiting for my period to start, so I can get on with my FET. The waiting is killing me.. lol!! My Nurse told me today that it could take 6-8 weeks from mc completion to get a period naturally. I'm at 5 weeks since my mc completely ended. Hopefully, it won't be too much longer. :coffee:

Sending you GREAT BIG HUGS Pinkie!! :hugs:

Bluebell - :test: I got a positive hpt at 6dp5dt. GL & Fx'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## LLbean

booping have you tested? lol sorry but 5 weeks I would be...I can't help but always have hope for a miracle


----------



## boopin4baby

LLbean said:


> booping have you tested? lol sorry but 5 weeks I would be...I can't help but always have hope for a miracle

No chance in hell that I'm pregnant!! :rofl: I've been monitoring my bhcg weekly since mmc. My final result on 3/29 was less than 1. So, I'm definately NOT pregnant.

Have you had a mc before? And if so, how long did it take for your period to start naturally?


----------



## LLbean

ok I know I asked before but heck I forgot lol

those of you who received frozen eggs...did you also need to be on the birth control pill? and if so why? since technically you are not syncing up cycles with a donor I am curious


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> booping have you tested? lol sorry but 5 weeks I would be...I can't help but always have hope for a miracle
> 
> No chance in hell that I'm pregnant!! :rofl: I've been monitoring my bhcg weekly since mmc. My final result on 3/29 was less than 1. So, I'm definately NOT pregnant.
> 
> Have you had a mc before? And if so, how long did it take for your period to start naturally?Click to expand...

yes I did...a natural one ...basically period started so that's your answer hehehe and the D&C one also did not take that long at all.


----------



## Coolstar

BlueBell, the TWW is a real killer. I always wanted to be out of the Limbo. And I was too scared to to do a hpt so I totally get you.
Llbean, as far as I recall I did not take contraceptive during my FET ( but don't remember it exactly).
Boopin, damn AF. The witch will not show her ugly face when you want her to. Will you start your FET immediately after you get your AF ?


----------



## boopin4baby

Coolstar said:


> Boopin, damn AF. The witch will not show her ugly face when you want her to. Will you start your FET immediately after you get your AF ?

As soon as the :witch: arrives I'll schedule a saline sonogram on CD7-12. And then I'll be able to start my FET cycle once cleared. I don't know the details yet. I'm assuming I'll get a tentative schedule after the saline sonogram results. :shrug:


----------



## sienna

Pinkie I&#8217;m so sorry, I hope your Skype call goes well I found it helped having a plan for the next step

Bluebell good luck with your test :)

Boopin hopefully you won't have too long to wait


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - How have you been doing?? When do you plan to transfer again?? :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

boopin4baby said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> booping have you tested? lol sorry but 5 weeks I would be...I can't help but always have hope for a miracle
> 
> No chance in hell that I'm pregnant!! :rofl: I've been monitoring my bhcg weekly since mmc. My final result on 3/29 was less than 1. So, I'm definately NOT pregnant.
> 
> Have you had a mc before? And if so, how long did it take for your period to start naturally?Click to expand...

I think it depends on how far you were along. I was about 9 weeks when I had my MMC and it was 46 days from the day of the MMC.


----------



## TTC74

I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you all. Unfortunately, I still can't afford IVF and am pretty depressed over my ttc journey considering my mmc at 9 weeks a few months ago. 

I was out from go last month because I had to have neck surgery. I'm trying to stay optimistic for this month, but it is certainly hard. 

On a more positive note,my dd got married last Friday night. It was such a moving experience. I only hope my childless dh can experience it one day.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Tentatively announcing BFP :happydance: My first ever! I know we have a long way to go but it's the start we have never had before :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell - Congratulations on your :bfp: I'm so excited for you!! We really needed some good news on this thread. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Boopin, can't quite believe it xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, this is just what I need to hear :) well done lovely and huge congratulations.
Was this a urine test? When you going for bloods? X


----------



## TTC74

Bluebell, sorry to have to ask. I was away from the boards for 2 weeks with surgical recovery. What was your lucky trick? IVF? FET? I'm taking notes from all you lucky ladies who get your BFPs!


----------



## Bluebell bun

TTC - this was our first donor egg cycle. I have done 4 fresh and 3 frozen cycles to date with my own eggs and all ended BFN. Should have moved on long before we did to be honest. However, our last 2 fresh and 3 frozen cycles were NHS funded and it seemed pointless not to utilise them. 
I did take aspirin and prednisolone this time which I have never done before. I think it just absolutely confirms the issue was my crappy 40 yr old eggs. 
Pinkie, thanks x it was a urine test and will have my beta checked at work on Tuesday although my home test is pretty convincing so here's hoping.


----------



## TTC74

Can't wait to hear how great your beta is!


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, sounds like you had a beautiful second line. I have everything crossed for big number on Tuesday x


----------



## LLbean

well done BB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell bun said:


> TTC - this was our first donor egg cycle. I have done 4 fresh and 3 frozen cycles to date with my own eggs and all ended BFN. Should have moved on long before we did to be honest. However, our last 2 fresh and 3 frozen cycles were NHS funded and it seemed pointless not to utilise them.
> I did take aspirin and prednisolone this time which I have never done before. I think it just absolutely confirms the issue was my crappy 40 yr old eggs.
> Pinkie, thanks x it was a urine test and will have my beta checked at work on Tuesday although my home test is pretty convincing so here's hoping.

Keeping my fx'd so tightly for you.. they're turning blue!! :winkwink:


----------



## sienna

Boopin I was hoping it would be June but Im still waiting on a donor so thinking it will probably be July now any sign of AF?

TTC74 welcome back 

Congratulation bluebell :happydance::dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - I'm praying we can be bump buddies in 2016!! This is a pretty lucky thread!! Our time is coming soon. Hang in there my friend :friends: June/July will be here before you know it!! 

I'm feeling real achy in my pelvic area. If I were to guess.. I think my bodies preparing for AF. That damn :witch: needs to hurry up and get here!! Every little twinge down there I think it's her.. LoL!! :wacko:


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, hope AF is on her way. After my ectopic it took over 6 weeks for mine to arrive x


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Boopin, hope AF is on her way. After my ectopic it took over 6 weeks for mine to arrive x

My mc began on 2/17 and completed naturally on 2/25 at 6.2 wks. My doctor said my period should start 4-6 wks from mc completion. Today makes day 39 post complete mc. So, if my math is correct AF should be here in 3 days. Praying that she does. I just want to move forward with the next steps in my ttc journey. This last month and a half has been full of mixed emotions. Honestly, I still have my sad moments. My remaining 3 frosties bring me hope, joy & the strength to carry on!!

How are you doing Pinkie?? What are your next steps?? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats bluebell so pleased for you :)


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell-that's outstanding news! So happy for you! Praying your beta is high and continues to grow!! 

Boopin-I had a mc last February and nurse advised me to wait 3 cycles after I got my period to try again and I jada other cycle in July. So it was about 2 months til af came, So yours should come soon! 

Someone asked about fet and bc, I'm doing fet and they didn't put me on bcp. 

Afm transfer won't be April 5, im going in tomorrow for another scan though. Lining was still thin so they increased my estrogen injections to .5 every 3 days and also told me to take 600 mg of vitamin e once a day and 1000mg of l arganine 2 times a day. So we will see tomorrow if that helped my lining. I've been doing the yoga poses as well and taking baby aspirin. I also read women with desk jobs have a harder time getting blood flow to uterus which I have a desk job so I'm trying to get up and walk around more. I Hope all of this helps! 

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## boopin4baby

stacergirl said:


> Afm transfer won't be April 5, im going in tomorrow for another scan though. Lining was still thin so they increased my estrogen injections to .5 every 3 days and also told me to take 600 mg of vitamin e once a day and 1000mg of l arganine 2 times a day. So we will see tomorrow if that helped my lining. I've been doing the yoga poses as well and taking baby aspirin. I also read women with desk jobs have a harder time getting blood flow to uterus which I have a desk job so I'm trying to get up and walk around more. I Hope all of this helps!

Grow lining grow!! :thumbup: I've heard of Viagra being prescribed to thicken the UL. A gal on another B&B thread took it with her current cycle and it worked. She was able to go through with her transfer. Just a thought. Fx'd for you Stacer!! xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fingers crossed stacer girl that your lining is thickening up nicely. X


----------



## Pinkie3

boopin4baby said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Boopin, hope AF is on her way. After my ectopic it took over 6 weeks for mine to arrive x
> 
> My mc began on 2/17 and completed naturally on 2/25 at 6.2 wks. My doctor said my period should start 4-6 wks from mc completion. Today makes day 39 post complete mc. So, if my math is correct AF should be here in 3 days. Praying that she does. I just want to move forward with the next steps in my ttc journey. This last month and a half has been full of mixed emotions. Honestly, I still have my sad moments. My remaining 3 frosties bring me hope, joy & the strength to carry on!!
> 
> How are you doing Pinkie?? What are your next steps?? :hugs:Click to expand...

I am the same hun, good and bad days, we just need to stay positive and hold onto hope. We've come so far we need to keep going. My AF arrived with no signs so hopefully its only days away for you.

I am waiting for my Skype call on weds to discuss what is next but I want to go for another donor asap so hope they don't throw anything in I am not expecting.

X


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacergirl, I really hope the increase does the trick and gets you that beautiful lining. Lay on the bed with your legs in the air, get that blood flowing down there x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies:wave:
Bluebell fantastic news. When are your betas? Very exciting news!:bunny::wohoo:


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, best of luck with bHCG today x


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies!
Firstly huge congrats bluebell on your news! Fingers crossed your Beta HCG goes well. 
Stacergirl ... I'm thinking nice thick plump lining thoughts for you ... hope you get your transfer this cycle.

And Pinkie, what can I say but I'm gutted that it didn't work out for you this time. You, like all the girls in this group, are being amazingly strong and I hope that your skype call goes well and that you can proceed quickly to another cycle. 

AFM - my lovely husband has given me his cold :( and I've been massaging too much and now have really bad lower back pain. Off to see the chiropractor this afternoon in the hope that she'll be able to get me standing upright again! Have a very silly stooped pregnancy waddle at the moment. It would be comical if it didn't hurt so much. I'll probably have to stop massaging now as obviously my body is telling me to ease off! Ho hum! 

Hope everyone else is OK?! xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Beta is 3450 :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

That is amazing bluebell! Congrats!


----------



## LLbean

beetle said:


> Hi ladies!
> Firstly huge congrats bluebell on your news! Fingers crossed your Beta HCG goes well.
> Stacergirl ... I'm thinking nice thick plump lining thoughts for you ... hope you get your transfer this cycle.
> 
> And Pinkie, what can I say but I'm gutted that it didn't work out for you this time. You, like all the girls in this group, are being amazingly strong and I hope that your skype call goes well and that you can proceed quickly to another cycle.
> 
> AFM - my lovely husband has given me his cold :( and I've been massaging too much and now have really bad lower back pain. Off to see the chiropractor this afternoon in the hope that she'll be able to get me standing upright again! Have a very silly stooped pregnancy waddle at the moment. It would be comical if it didn't hurt so much. I'll probably have to stop massaging now as obviously my body is telling me to ease off! Ho hum!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK?! xx

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## LLbean

BB remind me how many did you transfer? That's quite the number for a fist beta! So happy for you


----------



## Bluebell bun

I know! Now panicking it is too high! Why is this so stressful. I only transferred one. However, I am 13 days post 5 day tansfer as my clinic wanted me to wait a full 2 weeks from transfer rather than retrieval. So hopefully that is ok in that context??
Cool star, you said your beta was over 3000. Can you recall how many days post transfer that was?


----------



## Pinkie3

Wow bluebell, what a number I think you've finally done it, congratulations! X


----------



## LLbean

well that is true... it is many days after... I'm sure all is perfect!


----------



## stacergirl

Yay bluebell! Great number!! How many did you put back?? 

Beetle-hope your back feels better and your cold doesn't stick around too long! 

Vonn-any news!? 

Pinkie-how are you?? 

Well I went in for a scam today, my lining is 6.5 but he says I have 3 lines and he really likes the way it looks so we're moving forward with transfer on the 12th and otd will be the 24th! Eek! My dh is super excited, he's deployed right now but scheduled to come home in June. So I'm doing all this alone with a 2 year old and working full time. I have to remain on estrogen injections and start progesterone injections soon. Hope everything goes well! I'm sure I'll get nervous as we get closer. I guess I'm just nervous bc he's not here, it's easier when I have his support. But I've been doing a lot of this alone over the years so I should be fine! If you ladies have any suggestions I'm all ears as I really do appreciate your support!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer girl, that's fab news. It sounds as if you have your hands full so hopefully that will prove to be the distraction you need during the TWW. Are your embies already frozen or have they still to be fertilised?


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell-thank you!! And don't stress about your number being too high! That's a good thing! Means you got a strong pregnancy! :)


----------



## TTC74

Yay BB! :happydance: that's great news! 

Stace girl - so happy to hear things are moving forward. Good luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, wowzers there's so mych excitement on this board right now. I'm super pumped for all the successes! 
BB I wonder if it split and you have identicals or else it's that you've waited so long, as you say, to do the beta. Are you doing a second in 48 hours? That's a faiely good indicator of either twins or a really healthy baby trying hard to join this world. This is my favourite beta test analyzer: https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

Stacergirl roll on transfer date!

All the best to everyone else.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Ladies :flow: This thread is moving & shaking again!! :happydance:

Bluebell - That's an AWESOME first beta!! Will you test again in 48 hrs?? I'm ecstatic for you!! Stick little bean stick!! 

stacer - I had a 9.63 mm endo thickness 10 days before ET. I drank at least 8 oz of 100% pomegranate juice daily leading up to ET. I also walked as much as possible to get my blood flowing. You still have another week to thicken your uterine lining. Your UL will be just fine!! I know we can't take the place of your DH, but we're all here to support you. Wishing you all the best!! xoxo


----------



## 2have4kids

Be careful/moderate with juice, it's super high sugar and with me would cause a huge inflammatory response. Light exercise it great for circulation as long as it's a regular thing for you...my fs told me not to start up a new regime right before transfer day but walking is great!
Here's some nhs studies about our immune responses/causes & prevention of inflammation and the correlated effects of hanging onto pregnancies: https://sites.google.com/site/misca...-system-and-miscarriage/reducing-inflammation


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell-my DE are frozen, basically you purchase 6. My dh sperm is frozen also. They will defrost tomorrow and give me fertilization report on Friday! So I'm just praying all goes well!! If we don't get a blast, then we get a whole new batch of eggs as the MEB guarantees a blast. My dr says sometimes they get 1 or 2, sometimes even 3 blasts so we may have some to freeze! I really hope we get at least 1 blast because I don't want to go back to picking another donor. This donor has been the only perfect match I've seen in the last year to what we want (I keep looking at their database just to reconfirm to myself we picked the best one! Lol). It's a bit pricey though but probably much cheaper than a fresh cycle using donor in the states. So my Fx!! My husband turns 40 this month and is adamant about not having a baby after 40, so if we had frozen I don't know what we would do. But I guess we can cross that bridge when and if it comes!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fingers crossed for some perfect blasts to transfer then Stacer girl :thumbup: That's interesting you got to choose your donor from a data base. We were matched by the clinic and were given basic characteristics - height, weight ,eye colour, hair colour , hobbies and education level when we arrived. I was happy with what they told us though. 

I have not been advised to do any more betas, just to arrange an ultrasound about 7 weeks. Trying to stay calm and positive ( easier said than done however ! )


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell-we got baby photos of the donor who looked a lot like me when I was younger!! We also got medical history of her and her family. I don't know if she's proven but she does have 2 little boys of her own, so that sounds promising to me. They have the donor answer a bunch of questions about them as children, why they wanted to donate and other stuff so we get to actually read their responses. I feel like I actually know my donor personally even though I don't! I liked the database option because it gave me more control, and I like having as much control as possible!! :) 

When is your ultrasound?? Try to stay busy!!


----------



## stacergirl

Just thinking about my sperm and eggs defrosting today and hoping they do well and fertilize appropriately! It's such an amazing process when you actually know the steps involved!!


----------



## stacergirl

You'll never believe what happened, my eggs are possibly contaminated due to lab issue that's never happened before and can't be used. We can use a local donor that they have eggs for onsite, or have to cancel and try again next cycle. Is this a sign??? This is the 3rd roadblock with DE.


----------



## Pussycat1

MinxyChick said:


> Boopin - I'm so sorry to hear your news. almost the same thing happened to us ivf5 (DH sperm & donor egg), for 1 week I'd been the happiest ever, I was devastated. The next year was tough but remembering how happy I'd been kept me going.
> 
> I can't remember if it was you asking if we PGD our donor embryos - we didn't.
> 
> Beetle - massive congratulations on your idenitcal twin pregnancy. Mine are identical too.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well whatever stage of their journey.
> 
> AFM: My identical twin girls were born 6 weeks ago at 35w1d by section, a week earlier than planned as one twin only had 25% share of the placenta meaning from 34w her growth had slowed down. Olivia was 5lb4oz and Charlotte 4lb. No issues other than poor feeders & could't hold their body temps. We stayed in the special care baby unit with the girls for a week and a half, them in the room with us as all they needed was a heated matress and feeding tubes - rather than in the nicu proper.
> Today Olivia is 7lb8oz and Charlotte 5lb14oz, every one is very happy with them. We are in love with our donor embryo babies from Serum. I've no doubt without double donation I'd not be sitting here with my girls, for us it was the best decision.
> 
> I never saw Pussycats birth story, would love to know how her girls are doing as we've probably only a week between them.

Hey Minxi, I'm just catching up on posts (got another 20 pages to go!) but came across this. My identical girls were born 15th Jan by c section at exactly 36 weeks, we were lucky and had no issues with Twin to twin transfusion and they were pretty evenly matched. Lily was 4lb 14 (now 11lb 7!) and Iris 4lb 9 (now 10lb 12), they are 12 weeks old tomorrow and I can't imagine life without them. The fact that they came me from donor eggs is completely irrelevant. Care at the hospital was second to none and my girls didn't need any special care. Hope all is going well for you, I'm sure you'll agree it's hard work but do worth it. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies, so sorry for the lack of posts or communication, my girls just seem to steal time away! I've just tried to quickly read through 20+ pages! So much had happened / is happening and I can't comment on everything, however thinking of you all and rooting for you! 
AFM we're doing well, girls are 12 weeks tomorrow and I can't believe how lucky we are. Until about 9 weeks they were the easiest babies, they're now developing their own personalities and so inquisitive it's hard to get them to sleep. Hard work but worth every minute! 
Stick with it ladies, you never know when you're luck will change. xx


----------



## LLbean

stacergirl said:


> You'll never believe what happened, my eggs are possibly contaminated due to lab issue that's never happened before and can't be used. We can use a local donor that they have eggs for onsite, or have to cancel and try again next cycle. Is this a sign??? This is the 3rd roadblock with DE.

WTF???? Oh lord I would be livid!

So this local donor...can you at least see what she looks like? Seriously how crazy

You are definitely being tested my friend. The universe wants to know how serious you are about this... I mean good grief!


----------



## stacergirl

Yeah I'll get to have access to the same information I got on my previous donor but my practice had my previous eggs mailed in from Boston whereas we don't have time to have them mailed in from one of the other locations, therefore we have to pick from the donors that donated to our specific practice. The girl I like only has 3 eggs. We're supposed to get 6, that's what we paid for. The doctor said she's a proven donor with success rates, therefore we should get a blast out of the 3 eggs. I don't know what to do. I don't want to settle but I don't want all of these injections to have been a waste either. Ugh


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--holy [email protected], what awfully terrible luck! I am so sorry you have to deal with this stress, esp without DH there. Can you communicate with him about this? I agree that with your troubles to get your lining thick enough, you don't want to give up on the chance; however, if you feel like you are settling, that's not good. If you think the match is good (maybe not perfect...but the most perfect isn't viable anymore, have to get that one out of your mind to make the next decision), then you should go for it! They won't make you pay the full price, will they? For half the eggs, I hope not! Good luck to you. Vent all you want. Big hugs as you make this decision. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--a HUGE CONGRATS to you!!!:bfp: This is amazing, I am so happy for you. Your beta is great, can't wait for the us. Sorry for being a little late to congratulations party.

Beetle--I hope you feel better soon, take care.

Pussycat--so good to hear from you. I absolutely cannot believe your girls are 12 weeks. Crazy! It must be just fascinating to watch them develop. You, Minxie, Beetle--so many girl twins!

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

AFM--I have been busy, distracted, and not feeling well. I have stayed on my diet (to get rid of candida overgrowth), it's day 63, but I really just want a straight line to feeling great, not all the ups and downs that always happen. For a few weeks I was feeling light and energized, but I am back to feeling low energy, which is frustrating. I've also had a killer sore throat, runny nose, aches the past day. I gargled with some essential oils and now the throat's feeling better. I don't know if that's why, but if it is, essential oils are amazing. 

I have such tension in my shoulders, neck, and upper back, and now go for massages regularly. I buy them on Groupon to get them cheaper, but the down side is I don't have a person who knows my situation/body. Anyway, I went for one yesterday and the lady found all this crap in my neck, it was so painful. When it was done she told me I have clusters of knots and adhesions from where knots didn't heal themselves properly. She said, "I don't know what's causing the stress in your life, but there's a bunch of it and it's all going straight to your neck." That makes total sense. I wonder where the stress is from..... Speaking of that:

Yesterday, I finally got a message with a tentative schedule!! Woo hoo! I stay on bcp until Aprill 27, start lupron on April 22 (so they overlap for several days) and go in on May 2 for baseline tests. They've estimated the retrieval day as Monday, May 16. It feels so good to have a plan. I'm working with someone to find the best deal on meds. I do have some rx coverage, so it may be through that. I'll find out in a day or two. Progress. :thumbup:

Question for those who know: Do you get a period after stopping bcp or after stopping the lupron? I'm assuming lupron, but am not sure. I can ask the clinic about this, but thought I'd check with you experts!


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-great news! Glad things are progressing. For my protocol I got af on day 5-8 of Lupron, but I started on cd 21. So you may get it as well. Your nurse should tell you what to expect. What protocol are you on?? 
So if I want to go with the donor with only 3 eggs available now, they want to give me those 3 now and then another 3 later (either from a different donor or they can call the same girl to see if she will donate again). I'm like well what if I get pregnant and don't want 3 more can you give me discounted rate. She says no bc they paid another practice within their network for the original 6 eggs. She's thinking (well it's kind of like throwing away the unused embryos frozen from a successful cycle). But I'm thinking their lab should take the loss for that. They're the ones who put me in this predicament. I had my heart set on the previous donor for the last 7 months and you're making me change that with very limited options within 16 hours when the communication I have with my dh is via email within that time frame bc of the time difference (with most of that time period him being asleep)?? Seriously?? so we shall see what happens!! To be continued... :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - Your menstrual cycle is being completely controlled/manipulated with the bcp and lupron. The bcp syncs your cycle with your donors and the lupron is suppressing your ovaries "keeping them calm". *You should expect a period within 5 days of stopping your last bcp.*You'll still continue with your lupron until directed to stop. (I was on lupron for 27 days.) So, if ER is on 5/26 depending on if they put back day 3 or day 5 embryo(s) you could have ET on 5/29 or 5/31. How exciting Vonn!! I'm so thrilled for you and DH!! :happydance:

AFM - Guess whose here??................ :witch: :headspin: :dance: I'm spotting light pink blood today when I wipe with cramping. So, tomorrow should be considered CD1 with bright red blood. It's been exactly 6 weeks since my mc completed. My body seems to be back on track!! Thank you Jesus. [-o&lt;

stacer - I'm sorry things didn't work out for you as planned. I'm praying that you get your take home baby out of the 6 eggs you do end up with. I know it's so hard, but try to relax and remain calm. The last thing you need right now is added "unhealthy" stress. I'm a firm believer that things happen for a reason. And I believe that you'll have your Rainbow after the storm!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Stacer they need to give you 6, that is what the contract says... Honestly they can't just give you 3 now... I would get legal all in their face. If the new donor only has 6 then they owe you 3 for another time and another donor if that is the case.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer, what a nightmare. Have you made any decision yet? I agree with the other ladies, if you have paid for 6 and they can offer only 3 then they should be giving you some form of compensation in return. 
Pussycat, so pleased to hear your girls are doing well. Congratulations. I love their names, so pretty x 
Boopin, yay for AF arriving :witch:
Vonn, good to hear you have a schedule to work towards. May will be here in no time, sorry to hear you are not feeling well.


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell - How are you doing hun?? When is your scan?? xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, I have to say I am feeling pretty terrified. Just worried that everything is ok and scared something bad will happen which is normal I am sure. Not got date for scan yet, have made appoint with my GP on mon and will ask if they can refer me. I phoned early preg unit at our local clinic and they suggest a scan at 7 weeks so at least another 2 weeks from now. This is worse than the TWW !


----------



## boopin4baby

Your feelings are definitely normal Bluebell. I agree with you that waiting for the viability scan is worse than the tww. I think early pregnancy is much more difficult for us women ttc with assisted conception vs. women who conceive naturally. I say this because we know every step of conception along the way. We've put so much effort towards getting our bfp's i.e. appointments, testing, procedures, blood work, hormone injections, finances, etc... that when it ends unfavorably it's absolutely devastating & heartbreaking. We have so much invested!! 

I'm sure your little bean's getting nice and cozy in its new home. Enjoy every moment of your pregnancy. Please don't allow those negative thoughts to worry and terrify you. I'm keeping everything crossed for you my dear!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell-stay positive Hun!! If there's nothing causing concern than don't make something out of nothing! Your beta was great! I think everything's going to be fine! Hang in there!!! It is a horrible wait! just try to picture that little heart beat flickering on the screen! 

Well we're moving forward with these 3 eggs only bc we don't have another 3 eggs from another donor that is currently available in this short of notice. They're guarantiing a blast though. If we get a blast and get pregnant they will refund us for the eggs we didn't get. If it's negative or we don't get a blast they will give us another 6. Dh and I are kind of at wicks end with this though. So who knows if we will do it again. So I'm praying these 3 eggs work!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer girl, you are right! Positive PMA all the way xx
Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report and that you won't need any other eggs x.


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacergirl, I am so sorry to read the issues you have been having. This is so unfair that this has to happen to you. I am glad to read that you have decided to go ahead with 3 eggs, after everything I really hope this happens for you. 

Booping, glad the AF finally showed up so you can start planning your next transfer. Do you know when you can do a FET?

PC, so lovely to hear from you. I can't believe your girls are nearly 12 weeks that is scary. I hope you are loving every minute of motherhood. 

Bluebell, I hope you are feeling ok hun. There is no reason why this will not be your forever baby, I hope you get your scan appointment soon to see your little bean. I don't think the worry ever stops so try and enjoy your moments. 

Voon, exciting news that you have your schedule, I hope the massages are helping you relax and getting your body ready. Yes you will have a period after your last bcp, the donor should get hers the same time too, although your ovaries should be nice and quiet and hopefully the donors ovaries will start getting nice and busy!! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone, there was a lot to catch up on. I try read daily but I have been a bit down after everything that has happened and I have gone back to work. Good days and bad days as I am sure you all know too well. Just waiting to hear from the clinic if our donor is willing to donate again or if they will do re-match. I hope I don't have to wait too long.

Have a good weekend xx


----------



## LLbean

Stacer I am keeping everything crossed for you, may these 3 eggs be the magic beans!


----------



## TTC74

BB - early pregnancy is brutal. Definitely harder than the TWW. I'll bet your little bean is flourishing, though!


----------



## LLbean

BB I'm sure all is perfect. It is nerve wrecking all the time when we've been on this roller coaster for so long. Hang in there!


----------



## sienna

Theres loads been happening on here while Ive been away for a few days, hi to everyone :flower:

Boopin it would be lovely to be bump buddies with you and Im glad the witch is finally here!

Stacergirl  Im so sorry your eggs were contaminated from the donor you really wanted, my clinic gives you very little info on the donor so you dont get much of a choice apart from the basics like eye & hair colour. Your clinics offer seems reasonable if your happy with it, fingers crossed you get a blast from your three eggs and dont need the other six.

Bluebell thats a great beta congratulations :happydance:

Pussycat lovely to hear from you and hear your girls are growing well :happydance:

Vonn Im sorry to hear youve not been feeling well but good news about your schedule

Pinkie how are you doing, how did the Skype call go with your clinic?

Im still waiting for a donor and getting a bit fed up now as its looking more like it will be July for transfer.


----------



## stacergirl

Got the call that of the 3 eggs, 2 survived the thawing process and 1 fertilized. The dr says it looks good and she anticipates it will continue to grow to a blast. I sure hope so!!!! &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339; I'm freaking a little!!


----------



## LLbean

One is all you need!!!! FX'd!


----------



## Vonn

Awww, stacer, that's great that you have a real chance! I'll be checking in to see how this comes out for you. Keep us updated! Thinking of you. :dust:


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl fingers crossed on getting a blast, when&#8217;s your transfer date?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Keeping everything crossed for you Stacer x.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies!! I really appreciate it very much!! My transfer is scheduled for Wednesday!!


----------



## Coolstar

Stace, I am keeping my fingers, toes and everything xed.


----------



## 2have4kids

Stacer I'm super excited for you, fx for a full blown AAA hatching embie!

Hi ladies, did everyone have a good weekend? 

Sienna, sorry to hear about the delays, very very frustrating.

Boopin I'm glad to hear your witch came! On Saturday when we hosted a big dinner party, mine did too:dohh: I won't complain though, this means in 2 weeks we get to give it another go. I'm not holding my breath for anything but we can't afford a trip to Europe at this point, we finished our taxes and while I get a refund DH owes 4 times more than what I'm getting back. And he's still unemployed too, double:dohh: 

We did a big long walk after coffee with friends and they all agreed with my DH that I should write a book about the struggles with IF. From our crappy experiences with our local clinic, to the archaic Canadian laws (not allowing DE or DS unless frozen & flown in from the States or through altruistic donors), and donor egg ivf over seas with the benefits of added lovely holidays to the complete denial of immunoligical reproductive sciences here in Canada. The immune diagnosis we got in the states from the Dr Beers office with the different clotting issues & lad scores saying I react badly to DH's cells, then treatments in Mexico & Athens with 2 completely negative fresh DE & fet from Athens, then the adoption process with the insane requirement they make you sign to that you won't ttc once going down that path (wtf) and then the miraculous double lines once we were ready to go for a 7th DE ivf (ha ha while on that adoption track). The friends I've bunted because of their rude insensitive commentary and the friends I've kept with their not-so-bright commentary: me 'yes we're happy but would just love to get pregnant again,' her 'well just relax like you did when you got pregnant with MacKinley and it'll happen again' insinuating that my IF is caused by my uptightness all along :grr:

I couldn't even imagine what a title for all that might be (the long and crazy road through hell)? But DH said to just start writing and it'll come. It seems impossible, but it would put a not-so-talked about topic right out there and join up information that we had to really dig for in a thousand different venues. We'll see, I'd love to chat with an editor or author who might give some tips. It seems to have taken over my life for so long and omg what a roller coaster. Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Stacer I'm super excited for you, fx for a full blown AAA hatching embie!
> 
> Hi ladies, did everyone have a good weekend?
> 
> Sienna, sorry to hear about the delays, very very frustrating.
> 
> Boopin I'm glad to hear your witch came! On Saturday when we hosted a big dinner party, mine did too:dohh: I won't complain though, this means in 2 weeks we get to give it another go. I'm not holding my breath for anything but we can't afford a trip to Europe at this point, we finished our taxes and while I get a refund DH owes 4 times more than what I'm getting back. And he's still unemployed too, double:dohh:
> 
> We did a big long walk after coffee with friends and they all agreed with my DH that I should write a book about the struggles with IF. From our crappy experiences with our local clinic, to the archaic Canadian laws (not allowing DE or DS unless frozen & flown in from the States or through altruistic donors), and donor egg ivf over seas with the benefits of added lovely holidays to the complete denial of immunoligical reproductive sciences here in Canada. The immune diagnosis we got in the states from the Dr Beers office with the different clotting issues & lad scores saying I react badly to DH's cells, then treatments in Mexico & Athens with 2 completely negative fresh DE & fet from Athens, then the adoption process with the insane requirement they make you sign to that you won't ttc once going down that path (wtf) and then the miraculous double lines once we were ready to go for a 7th DE ivf (ha ha while on that adoption track). The friends I've bunted because of their rude insensitive commentary and the friends I've kept with their not-so-bright commentary: me 'yes we're happy but would just love to get pregnant again,' her 'well just relax like you did when you got pregnant with MacKinley and it'll happen again' insinuating that my IF is caused by my uptightness all along :grr:
> 
> I couldn't even imagine what a title for all that might be (the long and crazy road through hell)? But DH said to just start writing and it'll come. It seems impossible, but it would put a not-so-talked about topic right out there and join up information that we had to really dig for in a thousand different venues. We'll see, I'd love to chat with an editor or author who might give some tips. It seems to have taken over my life for so long and omg what a roller coaster. Has anyone else felt this way?

You can always do a blog and start there


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - Im happy that your :witch: is here, too!! Now we can get things started.. yayyy!! I love the new profile pic of MacKinley. She's super cute!! Writing a book is a fabulous idea. You'll never run out of material between your own experiences and all of ours on B&B. :winkwink:

stacer - Keeping everything crossed for your ET on Wednesday!! :dust:


----------



## Coolstar

2have, you should definitely go for it. And I am sure there are so many ladies like us who can relate to it and those who conceive easily will understand having a baby is a privilege not a right.
So I thought I would discuss with you ladies ( I have been thinking about it for sometime). So a year back on April 14th I had my ET. I came home and prayed that I have a baby I will never ask for the second one. I am not thinking about having another baby right now but I am sure after a year or two I will think about it. But we don't have any frozen embryos left :( , I am sure I can't conceive naturally ( it would be a miracle if I do ) , so that leaves me with IVF or adoption. DH is not very open to adoption ( I really want to go for adoption) . About IVF we have to go for another donor . And if (A BIG IF ) I conceive , both the siblings would be from different donor mom. What you ladies think about it ? Most of the bnb ladies here have first baby from IVF or naturally and going for second baby with donor egg. My case would be much different. Any suggestions?


----------



## stacergirl

Boopin and 2have-I'm happy you girls can start moving forward again! Wishing you both lots of luck in the Cycle to come! 

2have-you should write a book. It's very inspiring for women going through the same struggles to read. And wow, you've really been through a lot! 

Cool-could you ask your previous donor to donate again? If not then I don't think there's anything wrong with having 2 different donors for your children. After all not all people who adopt children end up adopting siblings if they adopt more than 1. So you build your family however you see fit!!


----------



## LLbean

Coolstar, I think a sibling is a sibling. An egg is a teeny tiny cell and the rest is all you and your husband...that's how I look at it.


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl good luck on Wednesday:dust:

2have your profile picture of MacKinley is gorgeous, two weeks will be here before you know it and you could always start your book which would be an interesting read.


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* I start bcp and antibiotics on Tuesday. My saline sonogram is scheduled for this Wednesday morning at 1015. My medications are being ordered and tentative schedule is being created. I'll have my FET calendar by end of the week. We're aiming for a late May transfer. I'm so happy!! :happydance:

Coolstar - I agree with LL & stacer!! And at the end of the day... your their MOTHER. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacergirl, wishing you the best of luck x

2have, you'd make a great book. I'd read it x

Boopin, fab news that you are back on the path for FET x


----------



## stacergirl

1 more day to go!! Eek!!!

Boppin-how exciting!!! Can't wait for you to get started!


----------



## LLbean

way to go Booping!!!!


----------



## Vonn

2have--I think most people would be absolutely SHOCKED to learn the whole story of a ttc journey like yours (like any of ours, though yours seems esp cruel). The more we can bring this into the open, the faster treatment will become more accepted and available. 

Here in the US, there are a couple great rep immune clinics, but of course most US REs don't give a lot of credence to that work, nor is it covered by most insurance plans, so we also have to travel far and pay out of pocket. Oh, yeah, and we have zero paid maternity leave (unless you get lucky to work for a company that offers it...almost none do). I get so mad thinking about all of this. 

Coolstar--I think it's totally natural to think about all these what if's and variables. It's so much easier to not have to consider all these possibilities, but we don't get easy. I would say having another child using a different donor embryo is no different than adopting, except you get to carry the baby, have that genetic influence, bond, breastfeed (if that's your thing), etc. In my mind, that's a great advantage over adoption, but you should give it a little time and the answer will come to you.

Stacer--almost time! FX GL FX GL

Boopin--Wow, that's gonna come up fast, so exciting! Remind me if you have frosties?

Bluebell--how's our resident pg mama?


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin whew go girl, v excited for your next steps. We'll see you with a big bump by end of summer!
Coolstar, I thought I'd be fled up by one but you realise how badly you want you lo to have siblings, snd I just can't get enough of being pregnant. I'm sorry your DH has hang ups about adoption when you're actually happy to go ahead. This whe thing is hard enough without us disagreeing on the path forward. And adoption is a guaranteed process, FET is not. Fet is what I'll be doing, I do belidve that if I carry then they'll be aaaalllllllll mine, be it DE/DS and/or both. Gosh all you need to do is liok at Crystals sweet little ladies, they melt my heart every time I see them. They keep me wanting more. I learned long ago to shove any fear aside when making big decisions and go full force forward with my head & heart. My head simply gives the green light when finances are aligned, otherwise my heart would have me on the table at Reprofit yesterday. 

Stacer girl & bluebell, how are you both feeling? Hopefully keeping the nerves calm & head occupied :flower:

Llb & sienna how are you ladies doing?

Vonn while it's frustrating for most of us developed nations to watch American women have children without maternity support it's also high time to get out and vote for the one chance that's being given to women right now to change the status quo. With this upcoming election there is one chance to have what other nations have, some over there label it socialism, the majority of the world understand it to be moreso about taxing fairly, wanting healthcare for all, wanting maternity benefits, min wage, equal pay, and getting rid of those horrid Republican/Tea Party representatives. We'll see IF people actually get out and vote for the one guy who stands for most of what the civilized world already has and hopefully there's enough education going on to understand how voting for Trump, Clinton or any of the of the Republicans will still proliferate the downfall of the middle class, & continue the $$$ funnel upward to that GOP 1% controlling class. If it doesn't happen this year, I'm afraid you'll have to move to where people actually want for and vote for a better quality of life. We're watching how many are still voting for Clinton knowing what happened when Bill was president and understanding who backs her (where her interests lie). It was a huge effort here in Canada to bunt Harper out but really, he was killing science, the environment, building military, prisons, killed womens healthcare, stomped on democracy, took us to where the Republicans/Or righty Democrats would prefer. Corporate taxes thinned out as did the middle class, unemployment is at an all time high and our economy is in the dumps. We're very happy to have the gov't we do now, provincially & federally and my fingers and toes are crossed for people to flex their weary voting muscle in the states now too!:hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay, for moving forward Boopin and May will be here in no time x
Stacer girl, any updates on your embie? 
2 have, you should absolutely start writing about your TTC journey. 
Vonn, it is surprising to hear that maternity leave in the US is unpaid. I am always surprised also when I hear about how little annual leave most workers in the US have also compared to the UK. 
As for me, I went to my dr yesterday as I needed more meds and to try and sort out a scan. I find our GP surgery so unhelpful!! Grrrrr! Anyway, I did get a prescription in the end ( even though I said I was more than happy to pay for the medication ) and she will try and find out about organising a scan.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies. I haven't heard anything more but no news is good news at this point. If I don't get a call today I transfer tomorrow. I'm starting to feel really nervous. I'm not sure if it's bc dh isnt here or something else. Did either of you get super nervous the day before transfer? I woke up last night and started panicking a little, however what got me to wake up was my 2 year old screaming so that could've had something to do with it. My dh says I wouldn't be human if I wasn't nervous. But I guess I just worry I'm making the wrong decision. However I've been praying a lot and trying to leave it in gods hands. Hopefully this is a normal feeling. I know I would be super bummed if I got a call today saying the embie stopped growing so I keep thinking that's what means this is the right decision.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer girl, I think what your are feeling is absolutely normal. No news is good news and hopefully you will have the perfect blast waiting for you tomorrow.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Ladies!!
Stace, it's totally normal to worry. Keep us posted!


----------



## LLbean

Stacer here rooting for you today!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## stacergirl

Thank you so much ladies! You all warm my heart! I got a call from my doctors office this morning and got nervous but it was just the nurse I've worked woth the last 3 years wishing my luck! So sweet! Can't believe this embryo has made it to blast! That's amazing to me bc none of my eggs ever made it that long! My son was a day 3 transfer. I guess it's true what they say about younger eggs, even though I'm only 33. I'll be going in at 1130 eastern time zone! Feeling a little more confident, hope that stays! Gonna try some yoga before I go! 

Hope everyone is doing well! You d all been on my mind!


----------



## LLbean

YEY Stacer! Did they tell you the grade of the embryo? not that I know the grades but lol


----------



## stacergirl

Hey ladies! I am pupo with 1 embryo. They said it was 12-24 hours behind a blast but that it looked good and they have high pregnancy rates with those grades. So now we wait and see! I'm scheduled Monday the 24 for pregnancy test but not sure if that'll change since I did my transfer 1 day later than originally planned. Does anyone know how long it takes a 5 day transfer to implant? When would be the earliest I can test?


----------



## boopin4baby

stacergirl said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes a 5 day transfer to implant? When would be the earliest I can test?

stacer - Congratulations on being officially PUPO!! :happydance: :headspin: :dance:

I got a +hpt 6dp5dt

*UPDATE:* My appointment went well. My uterus got a clean bill of health.. lol!! Moving forward with my FET. \\:D/


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacer, this is wonderful news, congratulations. X


----------



## Coolstar

Congratulations for being PUPO Stace.
Boopin, awesome news :)


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Stacer!!!!

Booping yey!


----------



## 2have4kids

Stacer woohoo!! Very excited for you. Fngers & toes crossed for some lovely double lines.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay Stacer! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Sienna-are you doing a fresh DE cycle? Sorry you can't find a donor!! 

Boopin- yay that's exciting news! 

Bluebell-how are you doing? Staying positive? Any symptoms? Find out about your scan yet? 

2have-will you be doing ttc the good old fashioned way? Or ivf using your own eggs since you can't afford the trip?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Stacer, until more $$$ comes in when I'm back to work off maternity leave we'll have to ttc the old fashioned way. I'll never use my own eggs again in ivf as it'd be a complete waste of $$. I don't respond to gonadotropins and my egg quality was gone years ago. So from 2013 on we've done DE ivf and we'd also do embryo adoption fet to save from the cost of fresh DE ivf. Reprofit doesn't use frozen eggs because of their fragility and low success rates so our options are either fresh DE ivf or emby adoption - most likely the latter considering my immune problems. Maybe next year if ttc is fruitless? Def not counting on anything!

Today i totally started blubbering when an older lady came up to us in the coffee shop and said 'you've got the most beautiful baby I've ever seen in my whole entire life' and then she qualified her statement and went on to say that she's seen an aweful lot of babies as she's a retired nurse in our local fertility clinic. She didn't need to say that, and I think MacKinley is beautiful but I'm her mom so I'm terribly biased.:haha: I do get lots of commentary when we're out with her but I'd expect every mum to get this from time to time, babies are great fun! But this lady went overboard and it still reduces me to a blubbering mess thinking about it. Anyways, it made my day, very teary eyed today and appreciative for every moment I get to spend with her.


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--our latest PUPO! Congrats to you! I hope after all the drama, it's smooth sailing for you for the next 9 mo! Do you have a beta scheduled?

Bluebell--hope you are doing well!

2have--I am wishing hard that you get an old fashioned TTC miracle! How wonderful for a complete stranger to make you feel so good about motherhood and MacKinley. I'm not the kind of person that strikes up conversations with strangers very often, so I am always touched when someone goes out of their way to share a kind work with someone they don't know. :cry: in a good way!

AFM--still not much happening for me. Start the lupron in a week. I am not staying very zen, though, and I need to work much harder on relaxing. I have just been so disappointed by my body over the last several years (thyroid, candida, infertility, etc.) that I am having trouble trusting that it will function optimally enough to get and stay pregnant. I am doing so much to get my body well, but it's such a slow process and there's always more to do. I need to stop feeling so frantic about fixing everything, and start to honor the strides I have made & love my little old self a more. The power of positive thinking, right?!?! That is sooooo hard! :dohh:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn, yes you are right, don't be so hard on yourself!! I'd say 75% of the population don't even know what candida is and treat heartburn with antacids, chronic uti's with antibiotics etc etc rather than try probiotics & prebiotic diet & stop eating so much sugar / doing the things they do to kill healthy gut flora. You're waaay ahead of the game. Do what makes you happy, walks, read, coffee w/ a friend and treat yourself kindly! 
I just got back from a Body World exhibit in our local science center, omgoodness I have do much more appreciatuin for doctors now with all the billions of parts they meed to know and understand the functions of. Wowzers! They even had a room where skeletons were in the BD position. It was an amazing show! https://www.bodyworlds.com/en/prelude/ny.html


----------



## stacergirl

2have-isnt Mackinley the result of good old fashioned baby dancing when you were on the track for DE? If so then you did it before so I believe you can do it again!!! 

Vonn-I'm sorry Hun! You got to love yourself though. Your body is the only one you've got! I'm glad you're doing things to better yourself, that's a great positive Step! I believe everything happens for a reason and I have no doubt you'll be able to get pregnant and carry a baby!! Hugs!! Stay strong! Try some yoga! I recently got into it and have found it really helps me! 

Btw my OTD is the 23 or 24. Originally it was the 23 but not sure if they will push it back a day since my transfer was pushed back a day.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a nice Friday. 
Vonn, it is hard to have faith in our bodies when we feel a bit let down by them to date but absolutely embrace all the positive changes you have made. 
2 have - Mackinley is beautiful and you have every right to be the proudest mum alive. You got lucky before so it shows that you can get pregnant yourself. 
Stacer, snuggle in little embie x
Today is 6 weeks! Yay!! Have my scan a week today so praying every day all is fine. I have felt pretty sick the last few days and vomited my breakfast yesterday so I am hoping these are good signs and not just the meds playing tricks on me. I def feel most seedy when I am hungry and then it seems to pass when I eat.
Boopin, Pinkie, Sienna - Hope you are all ok ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Stacer yes we got pregnant naturally, really a miracle and goes to show we should always try, every month no matter what! But I'm not placing bets on anything happening! Thanks for the encouragement :)
Bluebell thank you. I remember the few times I was sick it was like a rush of excitement. There were next to no symptoms with my pregnancy and the few times I did barf I almost giggled to myself in the toilet:haha: i wish you luck with your scan, at 7 weeks you should see a nice heartbeat!


----------



## sienna

Boopin its lovely to hear youll be transferring in May, I'm still hoping we'll get to be bump buddies :)


Stacergirl congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:

2have what a lovely thing for a stranger to say, I think shes gorgeous too :)

Bluebell good luck with your scan 

Im still waiting on a donor but they did say its usually a month to two months, fingers crossed Ill get to cycle again before the summer.


----------



## boopin4baby

Sienna - Hopefully, I'll still have my transfer end of May. I'm having 3 wisdom teeth pulled on Monday 4/18, ughhhh!! I'm going to ask my nurse if she thinks I should push back my FET cycle another month until I completely heal from oral surgery. I don't want to rush things. I only have 3 snow babies remaining. I would love to be bump buddies!! :hugs:

Bluebell - Feeling like crap is definitely a great sign!! I can't wait to see scan pics!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hope you're having a good weekend. I was curious, do you ladies do bed rest after transfer? And if so for how long? It's kinda late now for me but Wednesday after transfer I layed in bed and my sister took care of my son, Thursday I worked from home so I was in bed ythe majority of the day. Friday I worked but sat down all day. Saturday I stayed home with my son all day. I've been trying to avoid carrying him as much as possible and even trained him to climb in and out of the car, but of course I'm worried I did too much. Do you think that's ok? I only did bed rest with my DS the day of transfer and was back to work the next day sitting at my desk. So I obviously know it's possible but so many people are telling me bed rest that I'm worried I didn't go enough. Tia!


----------



## Bluebell bun

I didn't do bed rest as such. I just took it easy and was fortunate it was the Easter weekend so had a few days off work. However, i was just doing normal things - went shopping with my mum, had family for dinner etc. I haven't been lifting anything heavy. It sounds as if what you are doing is fine. None of my clinics have said to have bed rest, they just advised going about as normal. Xxx


----------



## sienna

Boopin I&#8217;ll be thinking of you on Monday I hope it&#8217;s not too long before you have your FET :)

Stacergirl I&#8217;m sure you haven&#8217;t done too much, my instructions were no heavy lifting and no strenuous exercise, one of the ladies on here described it to me like the embryo is in a jam sandwich :)


----------



## LLbean

sienna said:


> Boopin Ill be thinking of you on Monday I hope its not too long before you have your FET :)
> 
> Stacergirl Im sure you havent done too much, my instructions were no heavy lifting and no strenuous exercise, one of the ladies on here described it to me like the embryo is in a jam sandwich :)

Stace yes that is what I was told too when I did IVF... I was worried about getting up so quickly and they said its not going anywhere, jam was the description lol


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna said:


> Boopin I&#8217;ll be thinking of you on Monday I hope it&#8217;s not too long before you have your FET :)

I survived oral surgery!! I was under general anesthesia and a local. I didn't feel a thing and at the moment I'm experiencing minimal discomfort. The Dentist prescribed me Percocet for the pain. :loopy:

Also, my Nurse called today with my FET schedule. All medications will be delivered by Friday. And I'll start Lupron this Saturday. My FET is tentatively scheduled for Wednesday 5/18. I'm so excited!! Woo Hoo!! :yipee:


----------



## LLbean

OMG that is wonderful Booping! I conceived my daughter on May 19!


----------



## boopin4baby

LLbean said:


> OMG that is wonderful Booping! I conceived my daughter on May 19!

When did you give birth to your DD?? I'm going to transfer two 6 day blastocysts. :happydance:


----------



## miranda007

Ohh Boopin that's exciting.. I'm not going to stop checking this board until your pregnant. The same goes with everyone else.

Goodluck Stacergirl for your FET! I didn't do anything in particular.. I did have acupuncture before and after.. and I went to the gym before my transfer to get the circulation going.. I think I rested that day, the next day I went to lunch with my Mum and we did the beach walk and it was pouring down.. and I thought oh man I was meant to be resting. I did look up crazy food things to do.. But I just kept it healthy and tried not to stress. I think I watched something funny.. and I told my husband he was 'up funny boy and to do his job'.. ha ha ha


----------



## 2have4kids

Yay boopin, v excited for you. Glad to hear it wasn't too much pain with the wisdom teeth. Can you believe I don't have any wisdom teeth? Crazy, my heigenist didn't believe me and said well we better do an xray to find out and I said, haven't you got years and years of xrays on fe that you could look at? She was a complete duff, anyways she went & lookedand voila, no wisdoms. Thank goodness, I hate surgery stuff! 
I too have always worked out a wee but around transfer time but don't recommend it if you don't regularly do this. Keep your body free of inflammation, avoid high carb, high sugar, eat turmeric, garlic, & curries (and if you like them, hot peppers are super super anti-inflammatory too. Anti-inflammatory foods category - IF Nutrition Data list here: https://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000992000000000000000.html)
And def do some gentle walking & your fav pastime ie reading/movies/coffee with a friend. Keep the stress low, keep the tummy warm (warm pack, hot tea, before transfer)


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - That is crazy!! No wisdom teeth at all?! I thought I was a special case because I only had 3 (never had a 4th). You have me beat girlfriend with 0!! [email protected] your hygienist being a "complete duff". :rofl:


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--I'm so glad the surgery went well. Why did you have to have your wisdom teeth out now? 

We get to be cycle buddies!! :happydance: I start lupron this Friday and the expected retrieval date is May 16. It will be great to go through this with someone!

My box of meds came on Saturday. Exciting! The first thing I did was pull out the progesterone in oil needles just to torture myself. Confirmation: they are really scary. DH is not good with needles, but I had to show him to ease my suffering, and he kinda freaked out. He feels terrible for me but says he can't do it, wishes I hadn't shown them to him.

Miranda--how are you doing??? I see you are "officially" pregnant, at least according to your siggy line! :winkwink:


----------



## stacergirl

Boopin-glad your oral surgery went well! It's funny bc my dentist said some get none, but some get 6 or 8!! I was shocked!! Awesome you have a tentative transfer date! I think pinkies transferring around that time too so looks like there's 3 of you!! :) 

Best of luck to everyone starting injections!! 

Vonn-I hate the progesterone injections. I've been doing them For almost 2 weeks now and I have to continue to 12 weeks. but I'm so lucky I also get to do estrogen injections every 3 days in my rear too, and I've been doing those for a month now!! Eesh! Everytime I stick it in I curse the women who just have sex and get pregnant! Lol I'm kidding but not really! Anywho, Ice the area before hand as I think the needle breaks the skin easier and I do mine by myself! I don't have a choice currently but last year when I did have a choice I preferred to do them on my own! They honestly don't really hurt too much! Good luck!!!


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> OMG that is wonderful Booping! I conceived my daughter on May 19!
> 
> When did you give birth to your DD?? I'm going to transfer two 6 day blastocysts. :happydance:Click to expand...

..........


----------



## Bluebell bun

Ladies, this is a public service announcement! IT IS NOT A GOOD IDEA TO RANDOMLY DO A HPT AT >6 WEEKS!!!!!!
I stupidly did a test this morning at work and have freaked myself, husband and mum out when my line was considerably lighter. 
Much googling later in a bid to passify myself I came across the "hook effect" where the test can be neg or line can fade when the hcg levels are high and overwhelm the test. 
I took another sample and diluted my urine with water and low and behold the line is darker again. Have enclosed photos of the two tests side by side this morning. The pale one is undiluted urine. 
Holy crap, I am stepping away from any testing until my scan on friday or my husband will murder me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0299.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Yay boopin, v excited for you. Glad to hear it wasn't too much pain with the wisdom teeth. Can you believe I don't have any wisdom teeth? Crazy, my heigenist didn't believe me and said well we better do an xray to find out and I said, haven't you got years and years of xrays on fe that you could look at? She was a complete duff, anyways she went & lookedand voila, no wisdoms. Thank goodness, I hate surgery stuff!
> I too have always worked out a wee but around transfer time but don't recommend it if you don't regularly do this. Keep your body free of inflammation, avoid high carb, high sugar, eat turmeric, garlic, & curries (and if you like them, hot peppers are super super anti-inflammatory too. Anti-inflammatory foods category - IF Nutrition Data list here: https://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000992000000000000000.html)
> And def do some gentle walking & your fav pastime ie reading/movies/coffee with a friend. Keep the stress low, keep the tummy warm (warm pack, hot tea, before transfer)

LOL and I have ALL my teeth, not needing to remove any. My dentist is amazed LOL and no, never had braces either


----------



## LLbean

Bluebell bun said:


> Ladies, this is a public service announcement! IT IS NOT A GOOD IDEA TO RANDOMLY DO A HPT AT >6 WEEKS!!!!!!
> I stupidly did a test this morning at work and have freaked myself, husband and mum out when my line was considerably lighter.
> Much googling later in a bid to passify myself I came across the "hook effect" where the test can be neg or line can fade when the hcg levels are high and overwhelm the test.
> I took another sample and diluted my urine with water and low and behold the line is darker again. Have enclosed photos of the two tests side by side this morning. The pale one is undiluted urine.
> Holy crap, I am stepping away from any testing until my scan on friday or my husband will murder me.

woah that is weird and I too would have flipped out! Good to know! yeah stay away from the tests and Friday will be here in no time!


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> Boopin--I'm so glad the surgery went well. Why did you have to have your wisdom teeth out now?
> 
> We get to be cycle buddies!! :happydance: I start lupron this Friday and the expected retrieval date is May 16. It will be great to go through this with someone!
> 
> My box of meds came on Saturday. Exciting! The first thing I did was pull out the progesterone in oil needles just to torture myself. Confirmation: they are really scary. DH is not good with needles, but I had to show him to ease my suffering, and he kinda freaked out. He feels terrible for me but says he can't do it, wishes I hadn't shown them to him.
> 
> Miranda--how are you doing??? I see you are "officially" pregnant, at least according to your siggy line! :winkwink:

Vonn are you using your own eggs again? I saw retrieval so not sure if its your eggs or doing a fresh donor cycle.

When we did IVF and they showed my hubby the needles for the progesterone shots he was to administer to me he started crying in panic LOL poor guy, he was freaking out but then he got a little too much pleasure out of it...I had to yell at him a few times LOL

FXd for you!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. 

Stacergirl, I hope you are coping ok in the tww? How are you feeling? 

bOoping, sorry to hear you had to have those wisdom teeth out, ouch. glad it was a success and now you can concentrate on moving forward with the FET.

Bluebell, step away from the tests, I have heard of the hook effect too and as your first beta was so high this wouldn't surprise me. I am looking forward to hearing about your scan on Friday. 

Vonn, it all starts to feel very real once all the Meds arrive, thankfully I am using pessaries. My estimated EC is 16th May too. I took my prostap injection today and will finish bfp on Friday, fingers crossed everything else will go to plan from there.

I hope this thread starts to get some more good news soon X


----------



## LLbean

oh wow Pinkie you as well!!! Yes it is looking good ladies! Who knows, maybe I too can join in the fun hehehe


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean said:


> oh wow Pinkie you as well!!! Yes it is looking good ladies! Who knows, maybe I too can join in the fun hehehe


We'd love you to jump on board, we can return some of the support you have given us X


----------



## Bluebell bun

So excited that everyone is getting going again . Vonn, Pinkie, Boopin- keeping everything crossed. May will be an exciting month here!
Boopin- glad your dental extraction went well and that you are not too sore. 
Stacer, when is your OTD?


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie3 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh wow Pinkie you as well!!! Yes it is looking good ladies! Who knows, maybe I too can join in the fun hehehe
> 
> 
> We'd love you to jump on board, we can return some of the support you have given us XClick to expand...

well I have hopes up since my cycles seem normal again...we shall see!


----------



## stacergirl

My otd is next week. I felt very tired and crampy and cranky over the weekend. Those were similar symptoms I had with my son so I'm
Hoping that means good things! My boobs aren't sore though which I remember them
Being super sore with my son around this time, however I was pregnant with twins and lost one with him so maybe that's why it's different. I'm trying to keep my mind busy but it's hard!! 

Bluebell-so exciting that your scan is Friday! Best wishes for a great appointment!! Have you ever had a bfp before? Stay away from
Pregnancy tests! lol that would've freaked me out!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn said:


> Boopin--I'm so glad the surgery went well. Why did you have to have your wisdom teeth out now?
> 
> We get to be cycle buddies!! :happydance: I start lupron this Friday and the expected retrieval date is May 16. It will be great to go through this with someone!

I needed my wisdom teeth extracted over 3 years ago. The stubborn person that I am told my dentist, "I wont pull them out until they give me problems and right now there not giving me any problems." I'm so happy that those bad teeth are out now. I should've listened and did it a long time ago!! I have a deep cleaning scheduled 5/9 and then I'll be completely done with my dental treatments and procedures. 

Looks like You, Pinkie and I are going to be cycling together!! :winkwink: :dance:

Bluebell - Wishing everything goes well for you on Friday. xx

stacer - I'm keeping my fx'd for you next week!! :dust:


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--I'm thrilled there will be three us cycling at the same time!

Bluebell--that would have sent me into complete hysterics, I'm sure. I'd never heard of the hook effect. I'm relieved the diluted result came out right. Can't wait for the scan!

Stacer--do you tend to be poas addict? Or do you tend to wait it out? I can't recall if you've mentioned this or not.

Llbean--not using my own eggs, May 16 is the donor's retrieval date. That's my landmark date at this point, esp since it determines when we have to fly out. 

People who have travelled to do this: when/how did you nail down exact travel dates & book trips??? Advice on not breaking the bank buying last minute tix?


----------



## LLbean

Are you going to Reprofit Vonn? They should have set a date for you if so. They want your hubby there in retrieval day nor,ally and then you go back 5 days later for transfer... At least that is what I remember


----------



## stacergirl

I'm not a poas addict at all. I'm too afraid of false negatives!! So is my dh. I'm going to try to do it Saturday with him over FaceTime. I would be 10 days past 5 day transfer. So should be ok right?


----------



## boopin4baby

stacer you should be ok to test Saturday. I got a +hpt 6dp5dt. I really hope you get your BFP!! :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Stacer yes I believe that should be ok


----------



## boopin4baby

My medications and supplies arrived this morning. Let's get this party started!! :happydance:

Desogen (BCP's since 4/12)
Lupron 2 week Kit
Estradiol Valerate in Sesame Oil 
Progesterone in Sesame Oil
Estrogen/Progesterone Suppositories
Aspirin
Medrol
Zithromax

Insulin Syringes
1cc TB Luer Lock w/o Needles 
22G 1.5 in Needles
ETOH preps
Sharps container

Wish me luck Ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, loads of excitement here! Fx for beautiful double lines!

Vonn Reprofit had the exact dates nailed down 3 months in advanced. If you aren't going through them speak to your coordinator, they should be able to tell you witgin a few days of egg retrieval so you can book your trip.


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, its always exciting when the meds turn up. If you're like me I only feel content when I am physically doing something.

Vonn, will your DH be supplying a fresh sample on day of collection? If so, we were given an update every two days on the scan and I had 4 days notice to book flights, we had to stay for 8 days. This time DH is flying over tomorrow for one night to give his sample and I will fly over once EC is done so i'll have a few more days notice and only need to be there 2 nights. Its horrible not being able to plan but that's the way it has to be, my advice is to not let it panic you, you should have at least a few days notice and my clinic were spot on with their dates too. 

X


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Boopin, its always exciting when the meds turn up. If you're like me
> I only feel content when I am physically doing something.

:blush:
Yes, I'm the same way. xx


----------



## stacergirl

Yay! So exciting!! Wishing you lots of luck boopin!!

I'm sure a lot of you mentioned before, but im just curious as to why you chose to use an ivf clinic or donor program in another country? Was it because of price or higher success rates? I guess I never thought about going outside of my city so that's why I'm curious!! I was in the practice quite a bit so location was important to me.


----------



## Vonn

I chose a clinic in a different state because of price. 

We have a schedule up to retrieval date, with that currently set for May 16. DH is giving a fresh sample. We are trying to figure out if we book tix now (better price) or wait until the stimming has started & the timing is more certain. It will be so freakin' expensive if we wait; but it'll be just a spendy (maybe more?) if we book in advance and then need to adjust the tix cuz the timing didn't stay spot on. Pinkie, you just told me not to let it panic me, and here I go sorta freaking out!


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> I chose a clinic in a different state because of price.
> 
> We have a schedule up to retrieval date, with that currently set for May 16. DH is giving a fresh sample. We are trying to figure out if we book tix now (better price) or wait until the stimming has started & the timing is more certain. It will be so freakin' expensive if we wait; but it'll be just a spendy (maybe more?) if we book in advance and then need to adjust the tix cuz the timing didn't stay spot on. Pinkie, you just told me not to let it panic me, and here I go sorta freaking out!

What airline? The rescheduling shouldn't be too expensive if necessary I don't think? Depends on the ticket you buy of course.


----------



## LLbean

Not sure where you are going but southwest won't charge to change the flight https://www.southwest.com/html/air/nochangefee.html


----------



## TTC74

GL Boopin, Vonn, and Stacer!


----------



## sienna

Hi everyone, hows everyone Ive been making the most of the lovely sunshine weve been having. 

Boopin Im glad to hear youve got your FET schedule :) Im excited for you :happydance:

Vonn Im excited for you too and pinkie itll be lovely to have some more positives on the thread :happydance:

Bluebell good luck with your scan Im voting for twins, Id of freaked out too Id never heard of the hook effect

Stacergirl I chose to go outside the UK because of cost & donor wait time is much less, although at the minute it doesnt seem that way


----------



## stacergirl

Boopin- sending lots of good vibes and thoughts your way! Can't wait to hear how it goes!! 

Sienna-I hope things speed up for you so you can get started again!! 

Well I bought my pregnancy tests today for Saturday. Eek!! So far I've been tired and having cramps on and off. So we will see. I remember being tired with my son. Fx!!


----------



## LLbean

yes I was EXHAUSTED with mine WAY before I suspected anything LOL


----------



## boopin4baby

stacergirl said:


> Boopin- sending lots of good vibes and thoughts your way! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!
> 
> Sienna-I hope things speed up for you so you can get started again!!
> 
> Well I bought my pregnancy tests today for Saturday. Eek!! So far I've been tired and having cramps on and off. So we will see. I remember being tired with my son. Fx!!

Sending buckets of sticky :dust: your way!! I hope your little bean is burrowing deep into its new home!! I have everything crossed for Saturday's tests!! GL stacer!! :dust:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Just arrived home from my scan - one perfect little heartbeat seen :cloud9: I never thought this day would come and feel completely overwhelmed it has to be said ! 

It was a little embarrassing as I automatically had my tights and pants off before she turned her back and in actual fact I was just getting an abdominal scan!! Oops - funny how just getting everything off becomes routine ! 

Stacer - your symptoms sound encouraging. Keeping everything crossed for you for this weekend x 

Boopin- glad your meds are here and you can get started. 

Sienna, 2 have, Pinkie, Vonn , LL Bean - hope you ladies are well xxx


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm so excited for you Bluebell, Congratulations!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Coolstar

Bluebell, congratulations ! Wish you a h&h 9 months. It's so beautiful to see the heart beat.
Stace, wishing you sticky vibes.


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, such wonderful news, congratulations. Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy. Don't worry I would have automatically wiped everything off for an internal too. No shame anymore.

Stacer, will be thinking of you tomorrow and looking forward to hearing your good news. Good luck.

Happy Friday ladies hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## LLbean

Bluebell bun said:


> Just arrived home from my scan - one perfect little heartbeat seen :cloud9: I never thought this day would come and feel completely overwhelmed it has to be said !
> 
> It was a little embarrassing as I automatically had my tights and pants off before she turned her back and in actual fact I was just getting an abdominal scan!! Oops - funny how just getting everything off becomes routine !
> 
> Stacer - your symptoms sound encouraging. Keeping everything crossed for you for this weekend x
> 
> Boopin- glad your meds are here and you can get started.
> 
> Sienna, 2 have, Pinkie, Vonn , LL Bean - hope you ladies are well xxx

I literally just "awww"d out loud when you said the perfect little heartbeat :kiss:

Way to go mommy and bean!


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! I got chills reading your post so excited and happy for you! Btw I totally would've had my pants off too! Lol

Thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell that's fabulous news! I almost did the same lol it does become routine to take it all off. 
Stacergirl fx for you for testing this weekend :dust:


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl good luck for your test tomorrow

Bluebell congratulations wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy:dust:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I tested at noon (so it wasn't fmu) and got a negative. Not sure what to think. We are 10dp5dt... Dh said he still feels like there's hope. I'm not sure.


----------



## LLbean

Stacer do you have a picture of it? did you use a FRER? its not over till AF shows up


----------



## stacergirl

It was a clear blue. It was pretty negative. Not sure if it's too early? I do recall my dr saying my embryo was 12-24 hours behind a blast. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer, when is your OTD? Praying it is maybe just too early xxx


----------



## LLbean

Hate the blue tests. Hope it is a false negative


----------



## stacergirl

Otd is not til Tuesday. Do frozen eggs really take longer to implant? Just trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## LLbean

I have no idea


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--how wonderful to have a perfect little heartbeat! Congrats to you again. What a milestone!

Stacer--I'm sorry you didn't get an initial positive, but there's still time! I've heard the blue dye tests aren't quite as reliable, esp as a frer (just to add more confusion to the situation). I don't know about frozen implanting slower, but there's time between now and Tuesday, so the dr must think it's still possible. Will you test again or just wait? Fx!

AFM--I've done two Lupron injections so far. And started the baby aspirin. I asked the nurse ab booking flights and she said to wait for sure until the baseline us/labs on May 2 to make certain I can cycle. I think we will book shortly after and then adjust dates if need be. We can't take Southwest, unless we fly into a non local airport. It'll prob be Delta, who has annoying change fees. But hopefully things will be right on schedule and we won't have to worry ab it. And if we gotta change, then we gotta change, can't get around it. 

Any Prince fans out there?? Being in Minnesota, it's about all anyone here can talk about...


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I'm a Prince fan!! I have been ever since I was a kid. I had Prince and Michael Jackson posters hung all over my bedroom walls growing up. The world has lost a musical genius. He was also a philanthropist. He did a lot of anonymous charity work. They're will never be another Prince. He may be imitated, but never duplicated. I paid my respects to Prince on my BnB message board the day he passed. <3 RIP Prince Rogers Nelson <3


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacker, I am so sorry you got a negative, after everything you go through just to get to transfer stage it really is heartbreaking to see that. I want to be hopeful for you, I really do but on my last cycle I got an out right negative at 9dp5dt and I knew it my heart it was over because I had got a second line (even if they were faint) on my previous two cycles. I am praying Tuesday beta tells you different and I will be rooting for you. 

Vonn, I hope the injections are going ok and I agree just wait it out to book flights, yes it's a pain but nothing we can do, it's best to get the right dates. I think we are neck n neck, I am waiting for AF to show up and have baseline on 29th and then hopefully start progynova with aspirin on 2nd May. 

X


----------



## sienna

Stacker I&#8217;m so sorry, I&#8217;d get a different test and try that you could have just had a false negative.

Vonn I&#8217;d wait to book your flights so you can get the best dates or book extra, I waited till my lining scan & got a transfer date. 

Pinkie good luck with your cycle


----------



## Coolstar

Stace, I am sorry but don't lose hope until AF shows up.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies! I appreciate your encouraging words. I haven't tested again yet. Am thinking of waiting until the morning of my otd which is Tuesday. I'm trying to remain hopeful bc I did read one story of it turning out positive. So there's a little hope. I have no plans yet if it's negative. So we will see.


----------



## boopin4baby

stacer - I'm keeping my fx'd so tightly for you that they're turning blue!! GL on Tuesday!! xx :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi stacer, I'm sorry to hear the news. I've never had a + on clearblue unless 3 weeks out. Frer are much more sensitive! My fx that the test just wasn't sensitive enough at 10dp5dt. At 7dp5dt I only got a slight line on the frer, but it did pick it up because they're super sensitive. 

How's everyone doing? MacKinley helped me vacuum this morning (baby wearing) and it's cd17 with absolutely no sign of O. She keeps me smiling despite not being able to ttc. I've contacted the clinic and asked how I'd sync up a cycle for June if I don't get AF. I thought we'd try but at this rate maybe I should take on debt and just go over for another round. I hate waiting!


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacer, I am wishing you all the luck with your beta tomorrow. I truly hope you had a slow implanter and you get some wonderful news. Keep us posted. 

2have, is there anything the clinic can prescribe to help bring on AF to get you on a cycle? I am with you on hating to wait, I am impatience with everything, I just like to get on with things. I hope the clinic can help and get you out there in June, that would be fab. 

How is everyone else doing?

I've had a pretty rubbish day. Without going into too much detail, DH flew over to Greece Thursday to give his sperm sample to freeze (it means they can fertilize the eggs and I only need to fly out for transfer). However there has been a problem with the freeze process and cutting along story short it means we cant use these batches and he needs to back again. It's an absolute nightmare, its in another country for goodness sake. The clinic will pay for his return trip but he needs to re-arrange his whole work diary to make this trip. With the Greek Easter this weekend and EC estimated for 16th May, he really doesn't have much time to play with. We need to suck it up and be thankful that it was found out now and not the day of EC. I hope this is the last of any hiccups and things start to go smoothly for a change x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, no wonder you are fed up. What a pain in the ass to say the least. 
It is so difficult juggling all this around work at the best of times. I hate constantly having to take time off , juggle last minute appointments and using up annual leave which is precious at the best of times to attend appointments. Doing IVF on annual leave time does not equal a holiday in my book! Like you say, however the only positive is that they found there was a problem now and not at retrieval.


----------



## stacergirl

Pinkie-I'm so sorry Hun! I've never heard of clinic errors before mine and now yours. That's just crazy! I hope everything gets sorted out and is smooth from here on out! 

2have-I don't blame you. It's like you know it can happen naturally but you don't know how long that'll take. Maybe having a plan in the works will make it happen sooner than later!! 

Thanks ladies! I'm so nervous! I don't know what to think. These hormones are getting to me today and im just very emotional. And not having dh here makes it worse. I can't just pick up the phone and call him with my feelings. I just don't want to let him down. He's so excited!


----------



## TTC74

stacergirl said:


> Pinkie-I'm so sorry Hun! I've never heard of clinic errors before mine and now yours. That's just crazy! I hope everything gets sorted out and is smooth from here on out!
> 
> 2have-I don't blame you. It's like you know it can happen naturally but you don't know how long that'll take. Maybe having a plan in the works will make it happen sooner than later!!
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm so nervous! I don't know what to think. These hormones are getting to me today and im just very emotional. And not having dh here makes it worse. I can't just pick up the phone and call him with my feelings. I just don't want to let him down. He's so excited!

I know what you mean. DH was devastated by my MMC at 9 weeks. Just remember that it wouldn't be you letting DH down. This process is just a cruel trick nature has played on us.


----------



## LLbean

Stacer isn't your test tomorrow? hang in there!!!!

Pinkie I would be frustrated too...but like you said at least you found out now

2Have I say do it


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thinking of you today Stacer. X


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, that's SO frustrating :grr: at least they're willing to compensate you, I'd think most clinics would default to their contractual obligations which means that you'd be taking on the financial loss of any risk. 

DH said he wants to wait :cry: i'd love fir MacKinley to be very close in age to her siblings. Plus my coordinator didn't respond to my email over the weekend asking about how to get a june date when AF is so sporadic. You'd think they could hook me up with somerhing that could bring on a man-made cycle:haha: northisterone is generally good for that. We'll see if she responds tomorrow morning.
I've gone back to the gym. It's helping me work out some of this stress for not being able to ttc. Hopefully it'll do goid things for the body too.


----------



## LLbean

Stacer I keep coming over to see you update. Please keep us posted

2Have...sorry lady but I know it WILL happen for you. Remember not just mercury but 5 other planets in retrograde so all communications are a mess! Hope you hear soon


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--thinking of you! :flower:

Pinkie--what a freakin' mess. I'm so sorry about the stress this is causing. At least they are covering the cost, but still, it's a huge inconvenience. Just part of what will make the end result even sweeter, right?!?!? :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies for all the support and encouragement. Unfortunately the negative was accurate. My hcg level was negative which means the egg didn't even try to implant. So I'm to stop all meds. The director of the donor program called me and apologized and let me know our options. 

1. Ask that same donor to come back and donate more (I guess another cycle is guaranteed since we didn't technically get a blast).
2. Choose a different donor 
3. Take the $4k and walk away. 

My dh says he's done, which annoys me. He has the easiest part. Im kind of annoyed with this clinic and kind of want to get a consult with another clinic just to see our options. I looked into this other clinic before but we never went with them bc we were satisfied at the time since we got lucky with our son. So I don't know. We will see...


----------



## LLbean

oh no :( I'm so sorry...where did you go Stacer? what clinic was it? What a nighmare. 

I'm sure your hubby will cool off and change his answer in a bit. He's probably irritated with their mess up


----------



## Coolstar

Sorry Stace, but IVF is all a game of chance. I am sure you will have a better luck next time if you try, maybe with a different donor. Why are you annoyed with the clinic? 
Hubbies always have the easiest part during IVF and even if you get a BFP. So I guess they will never understand. I had an argument with DH 2 days back about IVF and I just shouted back saying it was me who took all the injections and my butt was all black and blue how the hell he would understand.


----------



## boopin4baby

*stacer...*
https://www.desicomments.com/dc3/02/226957/226957.gif#hugs%20403x465


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Stacer, that's SO frustrating. Both getting a negative and gaving a partner who's dragging feet while you want to forge ahead (or at least have a positive outlook at the next steps. Everyone's story is different but I'm personally fed up with waiting. I waited too long for my DH to propose (9 years and told him if he didn't propose by such n such date I'd walk away). Then waited for him to want a family after we married, then when I was diagnosed DOR he wanted to wait to do DE ivf. By that point I had done counselling on my own to deal with my anger at him for having to wait for all the normal things that we're supposed to experience. counselling helped me realise that I'm partially to blame -I allowed myself to wait! I should have left him after 3-4 years with no ring. She was very insightful. The only thing I can do now is ensure I'm happy with my choices. So when he wanted to delay with DE ivf I made the appointment in Prague and that I was happy for him to bow out at this point but I was having children - with or without him. I still feel the same way. When I'm old I want to be surrounded with my family. Men quite often leave this world before their wives do. And so I'm considering that my DH wants to delay again but in the end this is my decision. Most couples don't work this way. I have to accomplish certain things in my life and so I'm taking this part like a typical type A personality :haha:
I hope you and DH can find the right balance without you being resentful or him feeling he made a mistake. Try again if you can and if it's really important to you.


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacer, I am so sorry hun. 

I think your DH is hitting out because he is hurting. After our last negative it was me crying saying I couldn't do it anymore but after a few days, lots of talks with DH and some wine we had a new plan. Give it a few days and talk again, if you feel that strongly about going again he will come around. In the meantime look after yourself x


----------



## TTC74

Stacer - i second what pinkie said. I was sharing with DH about how upset I would be in your shoes. He shared with me how painful this is for the father, too. He said, give the guy a little time. He'll come around to the point where they can have a meaningful conversation. So, while I don't know your DH, I took comfort in knowing that another man said that this is just about pain for your DH. Just give him a minute. I bet you two will be having a meaningful conversation about what's next before you know what hit you!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer, so sorry to hear this. Like the girls have already said I am sure your OH is simply hurt and hates seeing you hurt also. I know my hubby has said no more on several occasions simply because he hated seeing me upset x.


----------



## stacergirl

I have to just say, you ladies are the best! Thanks again for all of the support. I had a rough night last night-as I am sure we all have. After I put my son to bed, I just let it all out. I guess I just thought this was my "golden ticket" as I am sure some of you ladies have as well. That Donor Egg must be the miracle answer. I know everything happens for a reason but just hard trying to figure out what that reason is. It is important for me to have another child, primarily because I don't want my son to be alone if I can help it. I have a very small family and so does DH. Me and my sister are only a year a part and I'm so thankful to have her, we are best friends, so I want to give the same to my son, hence why we started trying again when he was only 6 months old. Obviously that hasn't worked out yet. I looked into other clinics in the area, they don't take my insurance though (which saves me from paying for blood work and ultrasounds which adds up fast). Consults with them are $250 plus $200 for ultrasound. I don't know if all of my tests would transfer if we decided to transfer but obviously if they didn't that would set us back more months. My DH did send me a message saying he will do whatever I want which was sweet. I know he is upset too. Its just a hard reality to accept that not even Donor Egg worked for us. He suggested adoption and I'm not against it, but I don't think its right for me. I think knowing what the baby was exposed to in utero is very important to me. I just wonder had the lab not contaminated (or whatever happened) to the initial 6 eggs we purchased at the last minute and we had all 6 eggs, if it might have been a better outcome. I looked at the DE database today. I'm not really interested in any of them. Am I picky? I hate to sound picky, but when they give me the ability to me, I guess I have to be. Plus I would want nothing but the best for my future child (as we all do). So I emailed my clinic and they said they did still have some of my husbands sperm (which means we wouldn't have to wait until he got home in June to proceed if we wanted to move forward), and they also contacted our "last minute" donor to see if she would cycle again and she agreed to in May/June. They would freeze the eggs though so I assume we couldn't cycle until July the earliest? I just want to know what our options are so I can make the best decision. If money weren't an issue, I would probably give it one last shot with my own eggs, but then again, I don't think I would want to go through the retrieval or stimming process as I already did that 3 times (and its tiring). The DE FET does sound like the easiest route. Maybe having DH home will make it that much easier. If we decide to move forward with this donor, I guess we do have some time to decide. Would you ladies be looking at a different clinic if you were me? There are 2 other in the area that are very comparable if not rated better than my clinic on IVF in women my age and donor cycles. Where did you ladies do your research to find the best clinic and best price? 

I hope you all are doing well in whatever stage of the process you are in. You all are very strong women and you should be proud of yourselves! And for those cycling in May, we are less than a week away from May 1st!!! woo hoo!


----------



## stacergirl

Pinkie3 said:


> Stacer, I am so sorry hun.
> 
> I think your DH is hitting out because he is hurting. After our last negative it was me crying saying I couldn't do it anymore but after a few days, lots of talks with DH and some wine we had a new plan. Give it a few days and talk again, if you feel that strongly about going again he will come around. In the meantime look after yourself x

Its amazing what wine will do! I ended up dropping my brand new bottle last night after only pouring 1 glass. EESH! I wish dh can actually sit down and have a face to face but with all of our communication being over phone or facetime its frustrating!! 



2have4kids said:


> Hi Stacer, that's SO frustrating. Both getting a negative and gaving a partner who's dragging feet while you want to forge ahead (or at least have a positive outlook at the next steps. Everyone's story is different but I'm personally fed up with waiting. I waited too long for my DH to propose (9 years and told him if he didn't propose by such n such date I'd walk away). Then waited for him to want a family after we married, then when I was diagnosed DOR he wanted to wait to do DE ivf. By that point I had done counselling on my own to deal with my anger at him for having to wait for all the normal things that we're supposed to experience. counselling helped me realise that I'm partially to blame -I allowed myself to wait! I should have left him after 3-4 years with no ring. She was very insightful. The only thing I can do now is ensure I'm happy with my choices. So when he wanted to delay with DE ivf I made the appointment in Prague and that I was happy for him to bow out at this point but I was having children - with or without him. I still feel the same way. When I'm old I want to be surrounded with my family. Men quite often leave this world before their wives do. And so I'm considering that my DH wants to delay again but in the end this is my decision. Most couples don't work this way. I have to accomplish certain things in my life and so I'm taking this part like a typical type A personality :haha:
> I hope you and DH can find the right balance without you being resentful or him feeling he made a mistake. Try again if you can and if it's really important to you.

I hope your DH agrees to move forward. If you want a big family and he is on board with that, its better to start sooner rather than later. Tell him my story! Still TTC second baby 1 year and 7 months later. 



Coolstar said:


> Sorry Stace, but IVF is all a game of chance. I am sure you will have a better luck next time if you try, maybe with a different donor. Why are you annoyed with the clinic?
> Hubbies always have the easiest part during IVF and even if you get a BFP. So I guess they will never understand. I had an argument with DH 2 days back about IVF and I just shouted back saying it was me who took all the injections and my butt was all black and blue how the hell he would understand.

So we finally get my lining thick enough after 4 cycles of trying and we selected our donor back in September, well they contaminate 6 of my eggs the morning of defrosting them and fertilizing them. So we were to decide within less than 24 hours whether to select a new donor or to cancel the cycle. It was stressful, especially because of the time difference between me and my DH is 8 hours so it was difficult to communicate with him to make a decision. 



LLbean said:


> oh no :( I'm so sorry...where did you go Stacer? what clinic was it? What a nighmare.
> 
> I'm sure your hubby will cool off and change his answer in a bit. He's probably irritated with their mess up

The clinic is here in Orlando. Like I said, I like my doctor, I love the nurses, I'm just kind of irritated. I guess I'm at a point where I'm realizing we have other options. So should we stay at this clinic or move on??


----------



## TTC74

Stacer - You're in Orlando?! I'm in Gainesville. That's too cool. You're the first fellow Floridian I've bumped into on the boards.


----------



## stacergirl

Ttc-what a small world!!!


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## 2have4kids

stacergirl said:


> I hope your DH agrees to move forward. If you want a big family and he is on board with that, its better to start sooner rather than later. Tell him my story! Still TTC second baby 1 year and 7 months later.

it took us 5 years after marriage for him to want to try for a family and 6 years for us to conceive after 3 iui's, 3 regular ivf's, 3 DE IVF's and being on the adoption list. Surely my man knows all too well what it takes to get pregnant and the only reason he wants to wait is because of the financial costs. DH was laid off last year and his EI funds ran out in Feb. He's enjoyed his time at him with LO and been very slow to get job hunting (only just this month). So it doesn't make me want to worry about our financial situation if he's been sitting on his hands. My goal is to get pregnant again and if he doesn't feel that getting a job is all that important why should I worry about putting a DE IVF on credit? Might put a fire under his arse to get a job. He's not motivated by much and my sympathies are quite short these days! :winkwink:
I'd stay with your clinic and negotiate a better price for your next IVF be it regular or DE. In Chosing DE or regular you have to ask yourself how many excellent eggs did you make at what cost and did they take? Do you think it was your egg quality and if that isn't a factor and your DE failed (remind me how many embies again) then have you been checked for the top 5 reproductive immune issues? If you think your eggs are poopy, don't waste your time & $$ especially if DH is growing weary, try another DE. If you had great egg success and your DE failed too, consider getting immune tests done? But why oh why are they wanting to freeze the donors eggs if she goes again before you use them. Do you realize how much it lessens their chance of successI f they do this? Did they mean they'd freeze embryos or her eggs. At least embryos have a relatively decent chance but not eggs. Very few clinics deal with frosty eggs for this reason. They're too fragile to go through the freezing process, much better if made into embies first. I'm sure you'll sort a path forward, sending you hugs in the mean time :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacer, I second what 2have says. My clinic also will not freeze eggs for the same reasons. In terms of research it was speaking to lots of other DE women, fertility friends have a massive DE following. I done a lot of research on there. There are so many clinics it can get a bit overwhelming. Its also about what is important to you, we wanted our donor to be anonymous, we also wanted a less known clinic (ours only perform on average 600 cycles a year) to get that personal touch. Plus the cost was important, we pay 5500 euros plus meds, which I think is about 6500usd? Good luck in whatever you decide hun x

My AF finally arrived, baseline scan and bloods tomorrow and then hopefully get this show on the road.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## LLbean

Ladies lately I have read that frozen and fresh have the same success rate. Something about the new freeze method used. Is this not true?


----------



## Pinkie3

Yes, I believe that is correct for frozen embryos but not for frozen eggs x


----------



## stacergirl

Yay pinkie! Glad you're moving forward again!! Where do you go to for monitoring? 

Yeah my eggs are crappy. First cycle got 6 eggs transferred 2, got pregnant with both but miscarried 1 at 9 weeks, no embies to freeze. 2nd cycle got 6 eggs, miscarried prior to first scan, no embies to freeze. 3rd cycle got 4 eggs, none fertilized, so cancelled the whole procedure. I was hoping the clinic would let me do a fresh cycle. I guess they freeze the eggs because they have a guarantee plan that if you don't get a blast you get 6 fresh eggs. So their thinking is that if the eggs survive defrost then you're getting the best of the best? I wonder if I can talk them into a fresh cycle of we choose to do that. They are kind of catering to me. Sending me donors via email before they even put them in the database. We will see.


----------



## LLbean

well that's good, at least you are getting first dibs!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes first dibs is great Stacergirl. Do ask them what their success rates to live birth are with frozen eggs before you agree to go ahead. My home clinic only gives success rates for frozen eggs to bfp and SKP paid $50k (as did many many other ladies in the region) with very low success rates. If their reasoning is to have a back up plan, why can't they do a fresh cycle for you using your own eggs and have frozen Emby back up with DE embryos since they have frozen DH sperms? 

Well I've asked Reprofit for another search and for a protocol if I'm to have a transfer either mid May or in June. I'll go to my GP and get a requisition for a scan and panel for them too. Everyday I wait makes me more confident that I should forge ahead and just try again. In 20 years when I have my family I'll look back and scoff at the small debt we incurred for more children. I think it's worth a try. DH was about to book us a vacation for a week in May for $800. If we can afford that surely we can go the extra mile for a go for more kids.
Just looking at flights now.


----------



## sienna

Pinkie I&#8217;m sorry to hear your hubby has to go out again; it&#8217;s so frustrating when these things happen and it&#8217;s much more difficult when the clinic is in a different country.

I&#8217;m so sorry Stacergirl, give your DH time it&#8217;s awful when it doesn&#8217;t work I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll come around he&#8217;s probably as disappointed as you and it&#8217;s his way of coping with it. I decided to change clinics after my failure mainly due to cost but there were also a couple of other things I was not happy with. You need to go with what feels right for you. I definitely wouldn&#8217;t spend money on frozen eggs the success rate is too low, you have a much better chance with embryo&#8217;s. 

2have wishing you all the best with your cycle, DH&#8217;s can be so frustrating with this whole process.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Sienna, thank you. How are you and what have you been up to?

Well I booked flights to Reprofit and arranged a transfer date of May 30. I'm going to miss MacKinley on this trip!!

And oh my goodness, please give me a beautiful set of twins like Crystal & PC out of this. Please, please, please!

MacKinley will have siblings soon:bunny:


----------



## LLbean

holy molly that was quick 2have!!!!!!!!!! FXd for you!!!!

I think we would all love a beautiful set of twins like those :cloud9:

Maybe May will make us all lucky!!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

2 have, go girl! Do you have frosties over at reprofit or is this a new donor cycle? Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, my gosh you do move quickly, good for you, its fabulous news. Will DH be going with you or will he be staying home to look after MacKinley? 

I had my baseline scan and bloods done today and everything was good so I start my meds on Monday. I will get an update on our donor Weds when she goes into the clinic and should hopefully start her stims. I feel exhausted if I am honest, all these cycles are starting to take it toll. 2have, I am praying we both have a set of gorgeous twins, at least so I don't have to do this again. 

X


----------



## Vonn

Since twins have come up, I am curious about everyone's thoughts on twins versus singleton. We are weighing the pros and cons about putting one or two back. (I know embies can split on their own, so we only have so much control. Plus egg quality matters too.) I feel quite unsure of what to do. On one side, I want two kids. And the sooner the better. And I'd rather not have to start this tortuous journey all over again. On the other side, I know it's much harder on your body & with my health issues, I'm afraid my body wouldn't handle it well. I don't want to try for too much and end up with nothing. Plus, the difficulty & expense of having two infants (day care, etc.) at once. What do you all weigh when making this decision???

Pinkie--glad your baselines went well!

2Have--good for you for moving ahead. What did DH say?

Stacer--good luck with your decision. You have to weigh the pros and cons of switching clinics and go with what feels most comfortable for you.

LLBean--I have heard also that donor egg fresh & frozen egg rates are becoming much more comparable. My clinic said 5-8% lower success rates with frozen.

AFM--Stopped bcp yesterday; finish Lupron on Sunday; go in Monday morning for baseline labs and scan. The donor does too, so we will know Monday afternoon/Tuesday morning if I'm set to go and if the donor can start stims. Next steps!


----------



## LLbean

Vonn I asked here and was told this
"Clinical pregnancy rates in our program are the same with fresh and frozen eggs"
So I guess it has improved.

As far as two or one, here they advise against 2 at advanced age due to the fact that with the pre-screenings etc of donors the chances of twins when transferring 2 is very high and that creates all sorts of issues for the carrier and babies. Here is the verbiage I was given when I asked:
 



Attached Files:







one egg.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Pinkie3

Its amazing really how clinics give completely different advice, does make you wonder what is correct. I think the most important thing is to go with whatever you are comfortable with. For me, I wouldn't want the eggs frozen, they are too precious. Its not like sperm where they can produce a fresh sample every couple of days.

As for transferring I will definitely be going for two, if I am honest I would rather only be pregnant with one for all the obvious reasons but the only time I got pregnant was when I had two embryos transferred. I had one embryo on my last transfer and it was an out right bfn so I want to give myself the best possible chance. I am given a 60% chance with two and 40% chance with one. With this being my 6th cycle its a no brainer really. Its always a tough one and something I would speak to your clinic about and get their professional advice. And Vonn looks like we will be very close in transfers, exciting. 

X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, so how many of us are cycling this month? Lots of us! Pinkie, you'll lead the pack with twins right!

DH gave me his blessing. He knows that there are double standards going on with how he behaves and what we need to do to get this family going. He knows I've been very patient with him over the years - too much so that it's greatly impacted my personal goals and aspirations (and sort of betrays our wants as a couple when we first met). I'm doing frozen embryo adoption. The clinic has some beautiful expanded blasts for me to transfer that match our profiles. I would never do one, the chances of success are too low for me and the financial & emotional costs of risking a failed cycle are too high. I don't have medical issues though so that puts me in a different way Vonn. I'm 5'9 and barely showed on my 32 week maternity photos. My sil had no idea I was even pregnant from the photos and I had to explain to her why ppl were congratulating us :haha: her post was this '???'. So I know 2 or even 3 could fit in there:haha: and I feel strong, I work out and we hike/ski/kayak/climb in the rockies for leisure. A short, small-framed, feather-like lady like my cuban gf would not handle twins well. So it's a very personal thing. It's extremely important to me to have my kids close in age too.

For us, paying for a nanny for 2-3 kids is almost as expensive as paying for daycare for MacKinley. A live-in nanny (we have a 5 bdrm house with another kitchen / fireplace and 2 of the bedrooms with full size windows in the basement) costs $1500-$2000/month. I think a nanny would be happy down there living rent free getting paid $1500-2000/month. My colleagues at work have the same nanny set up and are going to help me cross that bridge when the time comes. Daycare for MacKinley is $1350/mnth. So a live-in nanny could work really well. They typically make $1500-2000 working in a daycare here and have to pay rent/mortgage out if that so we should be able to get someone. 

I got my scripts from the GP this morning. Celexane & progesterone injections, prednisone, estrogen and some oral progesterone to get the next cycle off to a predictable start. I'm excited and already know which Brno shops I want to visit :haha: they have a great outdoor gear shop in the old town and a lovely coffee house close to the Grand Hotel. The tricky part was getting all the travel connects from Canada to London gatwick, transport from there to London Stansted and same day flights to & from Brno. Whew! There were a bunch of cheap rogue 2 stop flights that I just had to scroll past. I can't do 2,3,4 layovers no matter how cheap they are on the way to Europe. It needs to be as bump free as possible this go round, especially since I'm travelling by myself:plane:


----------



## stacergirl

2have-I'm glad your dh have his blessing! And embryo adoption! How cool! Congrats for moving forward! 

Vonn-I was pregnant with twins for 9 weeks and lost 1. I would've loved to have twins, as I probably wouldn't being here making this post if I did! I do have a friend who got pregnant with twins from ivf, they are now almost 2. She was on bedrest for the majority of her pregnancy. She says she wouldn't wish twins on anyone because it is very hard. However her and her husband both work but she was able to stay home the first year. I have 2 other friends with twins. They both say they're equally hard. I'm sure they are, babies are hard period, however I think for you're willing to be on bed rest, then in my opinion they would be worth it!! Of course it's your decision though. I would ask your doctor how serious being pregnant with twins would impact your health. Because health of you is equally important as the health of the babies!! Best luck!!


----------



## LLbean

I always said If I did this DE thing I would go for 2 also LOL...The info is just what I was given a while back when I researched just to know. When I emailed with the people at Reprofit they seemed to think the 2 embryo option is better...so who knows. 

2Have, you should get some Moldavite while in Brno as it should be cheaper there and God knows it is pricey here. A small piece here is $100 easy


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, I opted to transfer one on medical grounds. I have high blood pressure and my father had a stroke at a young age so the risks for me with a twin pregnancy were too high. Reprofit were offering good success rates with single embryo transfers and we had good quality embies so I was happy to stick with one. :flower:


----------



## LLbean

random question...and I know I may have asked before but....why do they have you on Birth control AND Lupron? Or did some of you not do that?


----------



## Vonn

Thank you for all the thoughts on transferring 1 versus 2! It's so helpful to "hear" other people's thinking and decisions.

llbean--I don't know the answer to your question & it's a good one. I do know that I got AF this morning (3 days after last bcp pill), while doing daily Lupron injections. At a higher dose maybe Lupron would prevent AF, so cycles could be synced using it, at 5 units a day that does not happen. This is a total guess!


----------



## LLbean

how long were you on the Lupron?


----------



## Pinkie3

LL, I am always on bcp, its so they can sync your cycle with the donors. They need you to be on the same track so when EC is done, your lining is ready to take the ET. I always start the pill on day 2 of my cycle and then told when to take my prostap and last bcp to get AF. I will start building my lining on Monday and my donor will start her stims on Wed. It was pretty much the same when I had FET, its basically so they can take control of your cycles x


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie no Lupron for you? That's why I wonder...BC and Lupron?


----------



## Pinkie3

I use a prostap injection which is just a one off, I am sure it does pretty much the same as lupron and makes the ovaries go very quiet. x


----------



## LLbean

wonder why they do both... just interesting I guess


----------



## Vonn

Well, all this got me looking at my instructions from the nurse. Thank goodness because I have been taking the WRONG DOSE of Lupron for all 8 days!!:growlmad::dohh::nope::shrug:

I just had a total freak out. The dosage listed on the medication says 5 units, so that is what I have been taking. The instructions in my message portal says 10 units. I somehow didn't notice the difference & since I look at the medication every day, I just assumed the correct info was on the box. I called the nurse triage line at the clinic and the nurse seemed to think it would be okay. I just need to increase now to 10 units and may have to stay there a little longer, when usually people would taper down to 5 units. She didn't seem too worried, I HOPE that is the case & I haven't totally ruined my chances! WTF!!!!!!!!!!! I asked her why the rx says the wrong dose and she said the dosage changes & they just listed one of the dosage amounts I will likely take. I have learned my lesson...double check, triple check... UGH! :hissy:


----------



## Pinkie3

LL, I thinks it because the bcp is what helps you sync with the donor and brings on your AF when needed and the lupron or in my case the prostap will shut down your ovaries and stop you from ovulating. That's my understanding of it anyway.

Vonn oh no what a nightmare but if they didn't seem too worried about it then I wouldn't panic, just pick up with the right dose and I am sure everything will continue as normal. You have your baseline scan soon so they will be able to see if everything is looking quiet in there. It will be fine x


----------



## LLbean

Oh Vonn now I'm glad I asked! Sheesh! Yup that's Mercury retrograde for ya... Lord ladies check and double check everything until it goes direct on the 22 again... Vonn I'm sure you will be fine

Pinkie from what I am finding out I guess it depends on the Bc pill as well? And if your cycles are typically regular or not. The BC pills can already be the kind that make you not ovulate. That's why I thought it was interesting they would double stuff.


----------



## sienna

2have I&#8217;m good thanks still waiting for news, I&#8217;m so glad your DH has come round, fingers crossed for your twins this cycle :) I&#8217;d love to have twins

Pinkie fingers crossed for you too :)

Vonn I would speak to your doctor for advice, you may be better just putting one back if your health would be at risk with twins


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn it's good to hear you noticed the dose and the nurse helped you out.i've had mistakes too but it was a miscommunication with a coordinator when she told me to take Lupron, except she gorgot to say 'next month', so I had to take it twice:grr:

Reprofit syncs cycles with a one off Lupron hab with our fresh cycles. Usually they want you to do bcp for the length of time they need to sync cycles then you take Lupron which works by spurring your hormones into overdrive - all of them all at once. Then you basically flatline (hormones)and go completely quiet for the month. They then started me on estrogen to build my lining and several days before transfer, progesterone. 

Serum didn't have me use Lupron with their cycle. I think they must have got the donor to take the pill and start cycling as soon as I told them when cd1 was. This was a much less predictable method because donor needed to stim longer than we thought. I was taking estrogen to build my lining still working with my natural cycle, it was stressful and expensive to buy airline tickets at the last minute. My FET with reprofit will be without Lupron or bcp because they're bringing on AF using northisterone to lime up with transfer day and then medicating my natural cycle with the transfer day on cd17-19. 
Fx for healthy twins.

Anyone feel itchy on lupron / prostap?


----------



## LLbean

oh 2 have I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow lots of exciting things happening on here, wishful everyone good luck!

It's a tricky decision between 1 and 2. I would have loved my son to have a sibling but being on my own most of the time and with my age I wouldn't be able to cope with 2 :(

I just had the injection and no bcp.

2 have I love that you are all sorted already! Are you going to be stopping at stanstead for any amount of time? I live about an hour away and if the timings worked I'd love to pop there for a coffee to meet you x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi BF, how are you mom? Yes, I'll be in Stansted for a few layovers. I'd love to grab a coffee with you. Will pm you the details:coffee:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow lots of exciting things happening on here, wishful everyone good luck!
> 
> It's a tricky decision between 1 and 2. I would have loved my son to have a sibling but being on my own most of the time and with my age I wouldn't be able to cope with 2 :(
> 
> I just had the injection and no bcp.
> 
> 2 have I love that you are all sorted already! Are you going to be stopping at stanstead for any amount of time? I live about an hour away and if the timings worked I'd love to pop there for a coffee to meet you x

BF remind me again...how many DE cycles did you end up doing before getting A?


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of exciting things happening on here, wishful everyone good luck!
> 
> It's a tricky decision between 1 and 2. I would have loved my son to have a sibling but being on my own most of the time and with my age I wouldn't be able to cope with 2 :(
> 
> I just had the injection and no bcp.
> 
> 2 have I love that you are all sorted already! Are you going to be stopping at stanstead for any amount of time? I live about an hour away and if the timings worked I'd love to pop there for a coffee to meet you x
> 
> BF remind me again...how many DE cycles did you end up doing before getting A?Click to expand...

I was lucky LL and just did the one cycle. Single day 3 transfer too. Seems like no one does day 3 transfers now!


----------



## Pinkie3

LL, loving your new signature. Have you and DH made a decision about where you will go for treatment? 

Vonn, did you go for your scan? 

x


----------



## LLbean

the signature is more of ...this year or done for good


----------



## 2have4kids

Llb all the best with the talks!


----------



## Pinkie3

LL, I hope the change in your body is a positive thing and good luck with the talks x


----------



## boopin4baby

LL - Good luck on a natural cycle bfp!! Wishing you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

My mom went thru menopause @41, I'll feel amazed if we can get a baby/babies through Reprofit. Past 40 I feel like it's winning the lotto, especially when diagnosed with DOR at 35 (5 years ago). 

When did your mom's hit menopause ladies and when was your official diagnosis given to you from your fs?


----------



## boopin4baby

My mom became pregnant and gave birth to my brother at age 41. She told me that she purposely got off her bcp's (that she had been taking for years) and got pregnant within a few months naturally. My mother started menopause at approximately age 52. I was dx with severe DOR at age 42. :shrug: Go figure?? LOL!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Sometimes I wonder if thete aren't other factors. Ie with me it's both genetic DOR and immune issues. But I've also read lots about Acutain drying up fertility (it was taken off the market with multiple class action lawsuits - loads of negative health outcomes). Or alcohol use, weight gain, or the NKC & clotting immune issues, def effected a number of us here.


----------



## LLbean

don't know what age my mom would have gone through menopause since she had a hysterectomy...


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> don't know what age my mom would have gone through menopause since she had a hysterectomy... my paternal grandmother got pregnant not trying at 41 and perfect child...she is my godmother LOL. Her sister also conceived at 41 and had twins. My maternal grandmother I also don't know as I think she too had a hysterectomy

Lucky ladies, it's def a random thing after 40 and possibly a last ditch effort to put out eggies before menopause.


----------



## LLbean

I was reminded today that Janet Jackson is 50 and just now pregnant so who knows


----------



## Vonn

I think my mom went through menopause around age 50. She had no trouble conceiving me at 26/27, but then struggled to have a second, though she can't recall anymore what the problem was, if one was diagnosed. She took some clomid, got pregnant with twins, went into early labor and delivered them at 6 months. They did not live. Then, about 3 years later got pregnant naturally and had my sister. My sister and I are 7 years apart. I was told my eggs were no good at my first fs/re appt, when I was 39. My sister, at 34, has had 5 IUIs, no luck so far. But she won't go to an fs/re, she's only doing it through her Ob. She's preferring to think it's just a matter of time, not that she really needs a specialist. I completely disagree, but am trying to let her have her own journey.

I've got terrible news. :cry: Turns out, a couple decided to use my donor's frozen eggs and chose to have them genetically tested. It came back that the donor is a carrier of a genetic disease. They wouldn't tell me which one. She apparently did not know this. Now that the clinic has this information, they can't allow her to cycle this last time, nor can anyone use her frozen eggs. I am devastated and in shock. I feel like I have been punched in the gut. Even though I get older every damn day, this experience of pregnancy and motherhood just doesn't seem to get any closer. I am grateful that I found out now. I can't imagine the anxiety of receiving this news once pregnant. Probably about a dozen pregnancies have happened with her eggs, so I'm sure those people are even more heartbroken. She was our number 1 pick by a long shot. I hate the idea of having to go back to look at 2nd and 3rd best, etc. I need to just grieve this and be sad and pissed off, not try to plan the next step immediately. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Vonn I am so sorry...I know its still a bummer but yes you were spared a greater heartbreak. Someone is looking out for you!

Hugs


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> I was reminded today that Janet Jackson is 50 and just now pregnant so who knows

One would have to assume she went through a fs! Anything can happen with medical assistance. We live in an amazing technologically rich time.


----------



## stacergirl

Hugs Vonn! Try to remember everything happens for a reason!! 

My mom went through menopause in her 50s. She got pregnant naturally with me and my sister in her 30s with out trying long.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn, I'm SO sorry, that's devistating. You have enough to deal with without hiccups from your FS. Sending you massive hugs :hug:
Wow, it must have been horrific to deliver twins early for your mother. Thank goodness she hot lucky with you girls. And like you with your sister, I too have a friend who for years and years relied on vitamins, acupuncture, natural methods, before she realized it's simply a jackpot and from 22 to 31 thought with DOR she could concieve with enough time. Maybe, but I say you risk so much time without a family and much heartache waiting. They just did ivf a few months ago (flew to Victoria because our local clinic is terrible) and are pregnant for the first time ever. No amount of getting everything perfecto can guarantee baby. Which is so frustrating when you're trying SO hard to get everything right. I'm happy for her but I feel like she's spent so many years talking about things and being depressed from not having cycles work out the way she wanted (naturally). Meanwhile her two besties got pregnant, one lady by doing 9 iui's. I completely admire the 9 iui lady's perserverance.


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I was reminded today that Janet Jackson is 50 and just now pregnant so who knows
> 
> One would have to assume she went through a fs! Anything can happen with medical assistance. We live in an amazing technologically rich time.Click to expand...

true but I do personally know people that also got pregnant naturally in their late 40's and had happy healthy babies...so no idea how it went down...or maybe she had the foresight to freeze her own eggs before?


----------



## boopin4baby

So so sorry Vonn. Take all the time you need to grieve this devastating news. Sending you GREAT BIG HUGS!!


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I was reminded today that Janet Jackson is 50 and just now pregnant so who knows
> 
> One would have to assume she went through a fs! Anything can happen with medical assistance. We live in an amazing technologically rich time.Click to expand...
> 
> true but I do personally know people that also got pregnant naturally in their late 40's and had happy healthy babies...so no idea how it went down...or maybe she had the foresight to freeze her own eggs before?Click to expand...

Having buckets of money definitely helps :haha:
I know very few women who've concieved over 45 without a little help from the stork but you're right. It can happen.


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, what a terrible thing to happen after being so close to transfer, I am so sorry. Thankfully you found before a pregnancy happened but that doesn't make it any easier. I hope you find another donor who is perfect for you so you can continue your dream of having a family x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, so sorry to hear this. Thankfully you have found this out in advance of your cycle. I guess this is one of the big risks of using donor eggs that we are assuming the medical history is accurate and the donors have been screened as low risk. How soon will you need to decide on a new donor? 

Stacer, TTC - I recall you ladies saying you are in Florida. We have a condo in Fort Myers and are planning to come over the last 2 weeks in June all being well. Do you have any concerns about Zika in Florida? I have read that all cases in Florida have been transmitted outwith the country and it is not currently considered a high risk area but just wondered if you have been taking any specific precautions? I guess I will just make sure I have repellent on all the time and cover up. Our lanai is screened in so should be ok to sit there hopefully x


----------



## TTC74

I don't personally have any Zika concerns in FL. I agree that all cases thus far have been transplants (where they visited Central America). So, I think you're safe. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks TTC , that's good to know. Just being paranoid I think!


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell - I don't think your being paranoid!! The Zika virus is not only a potential, but a real threat to developing babies. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently concluded that Zika virus infection in pregnant women can stunt neonatal brain development, leading to babies born with abnormally small heads, a condition known as microcephaly. My fertility clinic's patient portal has a Zika virus warning/disclaimer on its homepage now. Even though the chances of contracting it are extremely low in unaffected areas, we still need to be cautious when ttc and during pregnancy. I'll be using repellant around mosquitos regardless if I'm traveling in an infected area or not. You can never be too safe. And it's just not worth the risk to let our guards down!! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

We have loads of big bugs, biting horse flies, mozzies here in the Rockies. If you're worried about strong repellents on your skin ie most really wffective (proven) repellents contain deet) put it on your shoes & clothing. Clothing can be washed, shoes get dirty anyway. I've never once seen clothing get damaged from Off Deep Woods or similar repellants.


----------



## boopin4baby

https://rlv.zcache.com/happy_mothers_day_greeting_card_with_poem-p137720377011348089tdtq_400.jpg

:flow: *To all the mothers & soon to be mothers!! xoxo* :flow:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Mother's day and mom to be day! One way or another all of us will make it!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ladies, how much folic acid did you take with your cycles?


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm taking 800 mcg of folic acid daily. I have been for the past year in my prenatal multivitamins.


----------



## LLbean

2have when I did IVF they had me taking Folgard...I don't recall how much of it... most now just give you prenatals. The ones I take have 800Mcg


----------



## 2have4kids

Ok thank you! Just wondering especially with those Twinnies!
I've been on norlutate /Northisterone progesterine for the last 8 days and today I'm meant to stop to ensure AF starts in a few days to line up May 30 with cd 19-21 for the transfer. My reservations including bus transfers are all in order, my meds awaiting start up and I just need to see how they like payment. Previously she's told me I could pay when I'm there but not sure, does a person just put that on credit card? I've always wire transferred previously. 

I'm getting excited. I've been working out for the past two months religiously (every other day) to get my BMI right to healthy-low to reduce inflammation, help circulation, & increase chance of implantation. I'll slow down right before transfer to rest, recover, and welcome those little beans. I love the studies on this site https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/how-to-boost-fertility. and all the advice they have for avoiding mc and increasing fertility. 

I had donated blood right before I conceived MacKinley last January. I'm wondering if that helped the blood clot issues. I'm on the fence about donating this time. I have O- blood so they're always calling but I know most people say not to right before IVF. Just not sure with how it would effect a person with immune issues. There are no studies on this other than long term studies on blood donators saying they have less 'friction' in their veins & arteries and less propensity to have a stroke, cardiac event, or aneurism. My gut tells me to go donate, my head reads that doctors don't recommend women donating blood the month before IVF.:wacko:


----------



## sienna

LL  fingers crossed for a natural cycle bfp :)

Vonn Im so sorry but at least you found out now before your cycle, sending you :hug:

2have it sounds like your all set for your trip, good luck with your cycle :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

2have I was on 5mgs of megafol but I have MTHFR so couldn't take regular folic acid, also had to take low dose aspirin and clexane for clotting as you know :) The other suggestions from my doctor were a few Brazil nuts per day and protien, he said if I was transferring two embryos then he was treating the transfer/pregnancy as twins until proven otherwise. Glad he did because it was twins lol! I have everything crossed they both stick!

Hi ladies, we've decided we're going back for transfer of two remaining embryos in November if I can keep my nerve lol! Scared of twins again, not because of the bubs they are amazing little girls but more of the pregnancy I had kidney stones and gestational diabetes was a bit rough but will do it again if I have too. Looking forward to following everyone :)


----------



## LLbean

how Exciting Crystal!!!!! So we may have you and 2Have with twins again! Oh how cool!

Thanks Sienna...we shall see!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx Crystal, I take the same bio-available as you, 5-methyltetrahydrofate instead of the stuff that has to be processed by the liver. On 1mg but will up it to 5 then closer to transfer then - thank you.

I take selenium a few times/week too, that's why the brazil nuts I guess. I'll be on baby asperin, prednisone, & celexane, and the hormones. 

I wish you all the best with your November transfer, I have no doubt things will work out for you again with your Aussie specialists & the folks at Reprofit.


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> ...we shall see!

How are the talks with DH going Liz?


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ...we shall see!
> 
> How are the talks with DH going Liz?Click to expand...

giving it a cycle or two the natural route and if not then we will try the DE thing


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ...we shall see!
> 
> How are the talks with DH going Liz?Click to expand...
> 
> giving it a cycle or two the natural route and if not then we will try the DE thingClick to expand...

Would you travel to Reprofit and if so, fresh or FET cycle? When Iwas discussing things with DH I looked up the stats for him on the likelihood of a pregnancy for us. I was diagnosed with DOR at 35 (at that age I had the ovaries of a 45 year old) but for people with no problems I was a little shocked that it goes from 55% to 35% from 35-40 and less than 5% after 45. I told DH we could still try after I get more children from this visit to Reprofit (doing the lucky fertility dance that it works out), but I was quite shocked at the stats. If I was looking like a 45 year old at 35, I wonder what's going on in there now?:haha: Anyways, seeing that we got MacKinley last year you never know, but I hope your DH doesn't wait too long to decide xx


----------



## crystal443

2have, if it doesn't work I'm ok with that too I'm blessed with my family and the girls are just awesome. So this will be a one time cycle we won't be going back if it doesn't work mostly because I don't have the energy for cycle after cycle. Lol can't wait to follow your journey again!!

Liz, I just want one more lol! 2 have can have the twins this time :)


----------



## LLbean

.....


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay LL so glad hubby is on board :happydance:

Oooh Crystal exciting!


----------



## stacergirl

Bluebell-I'm not concerned with the Zika virus. We aren't being told to be extra cautionary or anything. Just bring bug spray and you should be fine! 

Afm-the donor we initially selected just cycled again and is having retrieval this week if she hasn't had it already. Dh says he doesn't want her anymore. The back up donor was called to donate again but I don't think she's interested. Anyways, still no plans as to what we're doing or if we're done. Wishing everyone else loads of luck though!!


----------



## LLbean

stacergirl said:


> Bluebell-I'm not concerned with the Zika virus. We aren't being told to be extra cautionary or anything. Just bring bug spray and you should be fine!
> 
> Afm-the donor we initially selected just cycled again and is having retrieval this week if she hasn't had it already. Dh says he doesn't want her anymore. The back up donor was called to donate again but I don't think she's interested. Anyways, still no plans as to what we're doing or if we're done. Wishing everyone else loads of luck though!!

why doesn't he want her any more?


----------



## LLbean

https://www.wftv.com/news/trending-now/70yearold-indian-woman-gives-birth-to-baby/274283847

Well I guess we are all still good!

she did use Donor eggs but wow 70! https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/10/indian-woman-gives-birth-at-70-with-help-of-ivf/


----------



## sienna

That&#8217;s great news Crystal good luck with your cycle :)


----------



## crystal443

Liz I already gave my opinion of that story on Facebook lol!

Stacergirl why has your hubs decided not to go with the donor? Where are you having treatment if you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## LLbean

yes Crystal I saw LOL...it is nuts.


----------



## LLbean

another natural surprise in mid 40's! She is 45 https://celebritybabies.people.com/...ll-swenson/?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## Pinkie3

Crystal, its very brave and very exciting that you are going for another transfer, I hope you get another beautiful baby, good luck. 

LL, glad the DH is on board and I hope the natural cycles work for you. It's definitely possible. 

2have, I am prescribed 5mg folic acid with my cycles but I also take prenatal vitamins. I hope you are looking forward to your trip, only a few more weeks to go. Has AF arrived yet? 

Sienna, sorry to hear that DH doesn't want to go with the first donor, did he say why? Did you hear back from the second choice? 

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

I have my lining scan tomorrow, I have never had a problem but I always get nervous and then should hopefully start getting updates on my donor. 

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, all the best with your lining scan, I know you'll have a nice triple cozy for the beans. 
AF hasn't come yet but I expect it tomorrow or the day after. My very 1st Reprofit coordinator said that Northisterone could make an old dead man have AF lol. 

Liz, yay for her- she looks amazing too! it's all about the exercise isn't it? At least the article states as much. So many women get pregnant accidentally while losing weight & exercising. My bf got pregnant twice, once during her iron man training and with her second child during the world iron man competition in Hawaii. Mind you she was still in her twenties but it still bodes well for getting lots of exercise. Hormones work particularly well with fat loss - they're locked up in our fat). That mc/fertility site shows that women doing IVF have more chance of holding on to baby with healthy bmi, and at this point, that's all I can hope for.

It's gorgeous weather here. I think we'll take wee MacKinley out for a walk to the park today. I hope everyone is enjoying spring!


----------



## LLbean

Yes and I am at the gym as we speak too hehehe


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Pinkie how did your scan go? How are you feeling in general? When's your transfer?

AF came today right on schedule, in 18 more days I'll be pupo!


----------



## LLbean

way to go 2Have!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Pinkie-hope your scan went well! 

2have-so exciting!! I can't believe you're transferring soon! That went quick!! 

ll-good luck hun! My doctor swears by a Mediterranean diet and excercising. He said if I wanted to try again with my own eggs that he would recommend me doing that diet and exercise for 3 straight months before. 

How's everyone else? 

Dh doesn't want the initial donor bc he likes the 2nd donor better now. I kind of agree. But the 2nd girl hasn't agreed to donate. So if she doesn't and he doesn't like any other donors then we won't be cycling again. I have a follow up with my doctor may 25 to see why he thinks the previous cycle failed and what he recommends. So I kind of dong want to make any decisions before I speak with him. I do think I'm leaning towards one more cycle before calling it quits though. So we will see.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi stacergirl, I hope the consult woth the doctor goes well then! 
I agree with your doctor about the diet, anything low GI & packed with veggies & good protein is great for fertility. Hopefully the second donor agrees if you all decide you want to move ahead!


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, excellent news AF arrived on time it all seems to be going to plan. 
My scan went well thanks, it was triple lined and at 9mm so I am ready to go. Donor had her scan and is responding well, EC is looking likely to be next Weds which means transfer for me will be 23rd. Will find out more tomorrow. In general I feel ok, I have been lucky and not had many side effects from drugs but this cycle has not been too kind, I am a little run down, exhausted, achy etc but thankfully feeling a little better. As for the cycle, I am feeling hopeful but terrified!

Stacer, I hope you get some good news at your follow up appointment and that the donor agrees to donate.

:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Wow only 18 days 2have?? Can't wait for this :) 

Liz, meh I think when a pregnancy makes the news or an article it's got be on the rare side of things. Then it's not just pregnancy but a healthy pregnancy as well for egg quality. I guess I was ready for young donor eggs but everyone gets there at different times in life. You can't do something until your good and ready to do it. I truly hope 2016 is your year! I have a feeling it will be :)

Hello everyone!! Hope all is well my lovelies


----------



## 2have4kids

Have any of you heard of the 'plastic egg Ivf? https://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada...lity-clinic-invocell-1.3579461#commentwrapper
It looks like our clinic has a little competition moving in. Maybe they'll clean up their act a little and normalize their prices.


Pinkie, when you said this cycle hasn't been too kind I'm sitting here in bed, headache, back ache, face broke out terribly, had a little cry today feeling sorry for myself:haha: bloody awful! Lets hope your immune system is down and ready for bean. The first time I got pregnant naturally I got really sick. This is going to work for both of us. 
Anyways, I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow but really, pregnancy was waaaay better than this! I love progesterone:haha:
Crystal I agree with you about the articles of really older women getting pregnant. In my mind, it's daunting (and a bit depressing hearing about anomolies). So many things have to line up to make it happen:

-Low end of the healthy BMI index, obesity is the number one risk of failure to implant or mc with ivf (the reason the NHS have limitations around who they'll assist with ART) 
-Fantastic genetics
-No immune issues and if a person miraculously gets pregnant with immune issues, naturally or not, w/o treatment mc is such a high risk
-a husband who hasn't also fallen in fertility (with sperm count). As men age, for every year after 40, a man loses 10%/year in overall counts and is left with very little after 50 (average pop.)
-have to be extremely lucky to have an egg w/o chromosomal issues

I've had too many losses and even with my lucky little lady MacKinley I still don't believe it would happen for us again. In 6 years of eating well, perfect 28 day cycles, keeping my bmi low, my brain knows that even DE ivf is unlikely to work for us, and a natural would more than likely end before 8 weeks :cry:


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, sorry to hear the drugs are not being kind to you either, I keep telling myself its all for a good cause. I will happily feel like this to get our baby.

I agree with you about the articles but I suppose it does prove that miracles do happen. I hope they happen on here. 

Got some good news this morning, our donors eggs have grown a lot in the last two days so EC has been confirmed for Monday which means my ET will now be next Sat. I'll be flying out to Greece on Fri.

Have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's wonderful news!:dance::bunny:


----------



## boopin4baby

Awesome news Pinkie!! :happydance: GL on your upcoming ET!! I'm sending you positive vibes and bucket loads of baby dust!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fantastic news Pinkie x 
2 have - not long until you travel either. Good luck x 
Stacer - hopefully your number one choice will be happy to donate for you xx 
L L - glad you have a plan:flower:
Boopin - hope all is going well with your cycle so far. Do you have a transfer date ? 
Crystal - exciting news about going back for another transfer in November xx
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies.

Boopin, how is your FET going, do you have a date?

Bluebell, how are you? When is your next scan?

X


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell & Pinkie - I have a UL check and blood draw this coming Monday. If all goes well with my lining, then FET will be on the following Monday 5/23. I have a ton of CM (estrogen's working, lol!!). So, I think my UL will be sufficient. Fx'd for us all ttc!! I'd love to have some 2ww buddies. :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow! Pinkie & Boopin days apart and then myself the week following. Anyone else?


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - I'm so excited for all of us!! Let's get this party started!! :happydance: :headspin::dance:


----------



## LLbean

wow cool! yeah I should be ovulating this coming week too so FXd!


----------



## boopin4baby

Fx'd for ya LL, get your :sex: on before, during and after you O!! :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Llb when's your birthday this month? How long have you & DH been trying naturally?


----------



## LLbean

.......


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck ladies, am excited to follow you all and keeping everything crossed for bfps for you all :happydance:

I have to say I agree about taking the news reports with a pinch of salt. It's difficult to know how many were actually naturally conceived because at the end of the day it's none of our business and they are probably not going to tell us that they actually did DE. I guess it's keeping a balance between being optimistic and being realistic, for me at 45 I knew the chances of getting pregnant naturally were so slim that I wasn't prepared to take that risk and wait any longer as I definitely knew I wanted a child. I read a report that said there were no reported incidences of women over 45 giving birth after IVF with their own eggs. I don't know if that is right but if it is that is quite a scary indication of egg quality.


----------



## LLbean

Well I'm hoping I get lucky


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> Well I'm hoping I get lucky but still talking to RE and looking for potential donors. My grandmother and her sister both had spontaneous pregnancies in their 40s and had healthy kids who are still alive and thriving so who knows. But no I'm not waiting around for ever

You're 46 now turning 47? It's just amazing that you feel physically capable of bearing snother child. I'm so arthritic at 40, and every extra pound in my frame seems impossible. My knees are shot, it's not a pretty sight seeing me put our wee MacKinley in the jolly jumper lol. And if I fall while skiing well you have to use your knee joints to get back up...so it's best that I don't fall down anymore:haha:


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm hoping I get lucky but still talking to RE and looking for potential donors. My grandmother and her sister both had spontaneous pregnancies in their 40s and had healthy kids who are still alive and thriving so who knows. But no I'm not waiting around for ever
> 
> You're 46 now turning 47? It's just amazing that you feel physically capable of bearing snother child. I'm so arthritic at 40, and every extra pound in my frame seems impossible. My knees are shot, it's not a pretty sight seeing me put our wee MacKinley in the jolly jumper lol. And if I fall while skiing well you have to use your knee joints to get back up...so it's best that I don't fall down anymore:haha:Click to expand...

....


----------



## 2have4kids

Well that's great that you feel young. Sorry somehow I thought you'd said in a previous post that you are 46.


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Well that's great that you feel young. Sorry somehow I thought you'd said in a previous post that you are 46.

No


----------



## crystal443

Happy Monday ladies! Ugh woke up with a bit of a scratchy throat and it's all white so off to the doctor this evening for me. Girls are both teething they each have 8 teeth and now the molars are coming... Poppy has one molar almost completely through but they're not happy and they are normally very happy bubbas. They are also sneezing and just pale so I do hope their not getting my sore throat. Hate seeing them sick because their always so happy go lucky. Anyway got an email from my RE's rooms and I go in for my protocol when I get my cycle bleed which is end of August. I'll down regulate until November I'm even thinking I might start the pill in July just to be sure I've been down regulated well. 

Butterfly, do you think you'd ever go back for a sibling? Or all done and dusted with A? 

Liz, just make sure when your looking at donors you don't get caught up in the hype. We looked at the American donors and wow almost too much information to digest, as long as she resembles you, is similiar in size, same blood type and is smart the rest is truly environmental. You will make your baby the way you want your baby anyway :)

2have not long mama!! Operation get little miss a sibling is almost underway :) If you test early and need eyes mine are free.. Just putting that out there lol!

How is everyone else doing? Stacergirl did you get your donor sorted yet?


----------



## LLbean

Crystal hope you get well soon and the little ones too!

Lol yes lots of info. I'm looking at my blood type and O also as I know that could create the same blood type with my husband as mine would. He's AB and I'm A so with an O we get the same possible outcomes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal, tell me about this down regulation business? I didn't do the pill and am working with my natural cycle for transfer on cd 19. Does down regulating help with immune issues? I'm eating low carb for the past few months and gluten gives me ants under my skin so NO gluten since MacKinley was born. I tested completely negative on 3 different occasions for NKC's but I'd never be so naive to think they couldn't effect me. I can't do intralipids as I'm allergic to egg and don't have access to ivig (have to go to the States for that or Athens). So just like with MacKinley, prednisone & anti-clotting, baby asperin & no sugar clean diet and light exercise. After this, especially if we get lucky, we'll just try naturally (which means less than 5% chance at my age). 

But I have my cbefm and am happy to use it for the next 6 years while things wrap up:haha:
I will def be testing early and thank you yes will need your eyes with the frer's starting at 5dp5dt. And will post when the doubles are even barely visible like last time:dance: i think someone said to me last time 'hunny you should try again tomorrow' lol, having only ever seen a double line once before I knew what I was seeing, even if it didn't make it through the camera onto the internet:haha:

Llb you should book in with Reprofit, the total cost of fees and flights for a fresh DE ivf and an fet is still cheaper than any American clinic. And I guess I like that they only freeze top quality embies, this made me upset in our first visit but after Athens where I couldn't even get the doctor to give me the quality of embies...well I feel strongly about Reprofit needless to say. And the American clinics seem to have extremely long wait times. I have issues with waiting :haha: who's your Reprofit coordinator? Any plans for your 46 birthday?:cake::flasher::wine:


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Crystal, tell me about this down regulation business? I didn't do the pill and am working with my natural cycle for transfer on cd 19. Does down regulating help with immune issues? I'm eating low carb and gluten gives me ants under my skin so NO gluten on this trip, no matter how awesome the bread looks. I tested completely negative on 3 different occasions for NKC's but I'd never be so naive to think they couldn't effect me. I can't do intralipids as I'm allergic to egg and don't have access to ivig (have to go to the States for that or Athens). So just like with MacKinley, prednisone & anti-clotting, baby asperin & no sugar clean diet and light exercise. After this, especially if we get lucky, we'll just try naturally (which means less than 5% chance at my age). But I have my cbefm and am happy to use it for the next 6 years while things wrap up:haha:
> I will def be testing early and will need your eyes with the frer's starting at 5dp5dt. And will post when the doubles are even barely visible like last time:dance: i think someone said to me last time 'hunny you should try again tomorrow' lol, having only ever seen a double line once before I knew what I was seeing, even if it didn't make it through the camera onto the internet:haha:
> 
> Llb you should book in with Reprofit, the cost to fly over fir a fresh DE ivf, and an fet is still cheaper than any American clinic. And I guess I like that they only freeze top quality embies, this made me upset in our first visit but after Athens where I couldn't even get the doctor to give me the quality of embies...well I feel strongly about Reprofit needless to say. And the Anwrican clinics seem to have extremely ling wait times. I have issues with waiting :haha: whi's your coordinator? Any plans for your 46 birthday?:cake::flasher::wine:

no big plans, just dinner with friends and maybe come home to play board games.

I had talked to Eva but she was busy so I got pushed to some other woman that would never respond lol


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> Here they have up to 5 cycles guarantee for like $28k so that is what he was looking at, that if we don't succeed then we at least get money back

That's not too bad, which clinic is that? We had looked into one in Houston and the wait was 6 months with a 40k price tag.


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Here they have up to 5 cycles guarantee for like $28k so that is what he was looking at, that if we don't succeed then we at least get money back
> 
> That's not too bad, which clinic is that? We had looked into one in Houston and the wait was 6 months with a 40k price tag.Click to expand...

..
 



Attached Files:







rba.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crystal443

2have my last cycle was the first one I down regulated for, I do have a bit of endo and produce thick linings. The thought behind it is thicker linings don't totally she'd each month so NKC and cytokines are at higher levels in the lining. By down regulating for a few months it's shrinks any endo/adeno and just gets rid of any lining left. Once the estrogen tabs are started and he gives quite a high dose at 12 mgs he also gives steroids earlier and Neupogen so while the lining is getting thicker it's with a healthy environment. I normally have between 13-14+ mm and last cycle with the girls was 11.4mm. 

I know a fair few immune ladies that couldn't get pregnant and this has worked for endo or not I just allows for a nice shiny new healthy lining


----------



## LLbean

boopin4baby said:


> Bluebell & Pinkie - I have a UL check and blood draw this coming Monday. If all goes well with my lining, then FET will be on the following Monday 5/23. I have a ton of CM (estrogen's working, lol!!). So, I think my UL will be sufficient. Fx'd for us all ttc!! I'd love to have some 2ww buddies. :hugs:

How did your US go? Where do they want your lining to be? Always interesting to learn of these things


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, we are going to be days apart, Yey!. How did your appointment go today?

Crystal, sorry to hear you are the girls are poorly I hope you get well soon. 

How is everyone doing?

DE collection was today and we got 12, I am really happy as we got that with our 1st donor too. Fingers crossed now that we a good fertilization report tomorrow.

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

everything crossed for you Pinkie!!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - I'm so happy your donor harvested a dozen eggs for ya. That's great news!! Keeping everything crossed for a beautiful fertilization report!! Grow eggies grow!! :thumbup:

2have - How are things coming along for you?? MacKinley will be a big sister soon!! xoxo

My appointment went well. Uterine lining is 11.64 mm with a trilaminar endometrium & blood work looked great, too!! My FET is officially scheduled on 5/23. Waiting for the embryologist to call with the transfer time for Monday. Feeling happy and hopeful again!! :happydance:

I started my vacation today, go back to work on 5/28. OH is taking me to the movies this afternoon to see Captain America. Getting ready now, talk to you ladies later. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's fabulous news about your donor. I'm very excited for you & Boopin.
Boopin, thank you. It would be my greatest joy to be changing nappies for 3 smsll children and watching them play. Do enjoy your movie and vacation time. Did you ever think you'd be spending holiday time in a clinic getting knocked up? How our lives take on strange twists & turn! I had NO idea I'd be in Europe so often. My parents only ever took us on car vacations to the next province for holidays when we were young. Going across the pond from Canada is a big thing (oh the over night 16 hour flight does a number on me each time) but I love it and get terribly excited. Even if it is just for 2 days to get pregnant & do a little shopping. I used to pack SO much. Now I have a tiny carry on that's always only 1/2 packed. Always room for new shoes & clothes, Canada is really terrible and expensive shopping!


----------



## LLbean

wow Bopping that's great for you as well!!!so you and Pinkie both on the 23rd? NICE!!! Blessed day it will be!


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie & Boopin--I'm thrilled that you both are still going! I can't wait to see you both get your bfps. 

Pinkie--12 is a great number. Can't wait for the fert report.

Boopin--less than a week and you'll be pupo!

LLb--happy almost birthday! Sounds like a lovely evening. My DH hates board & card games, won't play them at all. It's super annoying. What's the deal with the blood type chart?

2have--I love your outlook and your determination! I can tell you have learned so much and are so knowledgeable. I can't believe how soon you'll be pupo. You go, girl.

Crystal--feel better! Your girls look like they are identical, is that true?

AFM--I went over the active donors this weekend and made a short list that DH and I talked about over omelettes (one of the few things I can easily get at a restaurant) at a local diner-type restaurant. We are basically on the same page, but have only narrowed down to our top four. I sent some questions to our nurse, so hopefully her answers can help us narrow further. I don't want this to take all summer, but we may end up doing some genetic testing & that may slow things down. 

I've contemplated whether we should instead go to a local clinic, which would be way more money (that we can't afford on our own). I think we will stick with going across country, even though that's stressful in it's own way. DH wasn't keen at all with the idea of "starting over" at a new clinic, since we wouldn't go back to the clinic where we did our IUIs, no thanks. It's hard to give up selecting your own donor, seeing adult pics, being able to move forward quickly--all of which we can do now, but not at a local clinic.


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> Pinkie & Boopin--I'm thrilled that you both are still going! I can't wait to see you both get your bfps.
> 
> Pinkie--12 is a great number. Can't wait for the fert report.
> 
> Boopin--less than a week and you'll be pupo!
> 
> LLb--happy almost birthday! Sounds like a lovely evening. My DH hates board & card games, won't play them at all. It's super annoying. What's the deal with the blood type chart?
> 
> 2have--I love your outlook and your determination! I can tell you have learned so much and are so knowledgeable. I can't believe how soon you'll be pupo. You go, girl.
> 
> Crystal--feel better! Your girls look like they are identical, is that true?
> 
> AFM--I went over the active donors this weekend and made a short list that DH and I talked about over omelettes (one of the few things I can easily get at a restaurant) at a local diner-type restaurant. We are basically on the same page, but have only narrowed down to our top four. I sent some questions to our nurse, so hopefully her answers can help us narrow further. I don't want this to take all summer, but we may end up doing some genetic testing & that may slow things down.
> 
> I've contemplated whether we should instead go to a local clinic, which would be way more money (that we can't afford on our own). I think we will stick with going across country, even though that's stressful in it's own way. DH wasn't keen at all with the idea of "starting over" at a new clinic, since we wouldn't go back to the clinic where we did our IUIs, no thanks. It's hard to give up selecting your own donor, seeing adult pics, being able to move forward quickly--all of which we can do now, but not at a local clinic.

the chart was because Crystal mentioned how she would just focus on smarts, similar looks and blood type so I mentioned that blood type O in a donor for me would work as well as ot produces the same possibilities in a child from A (which is me) with hubby being AB

you can see adult pictures of the donor? where?


----------



## Vonn

LLb--adult and usually baby/kid pics at the clinic I am using, CNY Fertility in upstate New York. They have their own donor bank of about 100 ladies, some diversity, but mainly white women. They are significantly cheaper, but they do egg sharing so...you pay less, you get less!


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn lovely post, nice to read you! I hope you both reach consensus without too much difficulty. It's truly amazing how much we pour into choosing 2-3 cells:haha: in a way I'm glad Europe does this for us, in the beginning I was very concerned with getting a donor that looks like me and has a degree/artistic inclinations but after so many tries we resigned to adoption and all my preconceived notions flew out the window. I still want a healthy set of twins. Not too demanding right?:haha:

So in 7 days Boopin & Pinkie will be pupo, in 14 days my turn will come. MacKinley is 7.5 months this week. I can't believe how time flies!


----------



## crystal443

aww ladies look honestly I had no choice in donors same as 2have and you know with epigenetics it's amazing My girls look just like their older sister. I read a study about the uterine or womb fluid plays a much bigger role than initially thought in how genes are expressed. You just go for similiar colouring blood type and your exactly right Liz you can have different blood types and have results all over the board. We are both O+ so can only have O+ kids &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; if you each have a different blood type you have a bit more choice for blood types :) very interesting but no matter what your bubbas look like you will think they are the most beautiful babies in the world :)

Bonn, we transferred 2 hatching blasts and got di/di twins so seperate a as and placentas, we assumed they were fraternal but no one actually knows lol. They are so similiar and even their teeth erupt in the same pattern so most of the doctors we spoke to said they think there 's a very good chance their identical. Lily has curlier hair then Poppy so I thought no definitely not identical but she had meningitis at 2 days old apparently in preemies some of the antibiotics, meds, stress can cause environmental changes to the baby. Pretty amazing hey? We had them to an appointment last week for Lily's hernia and the doctor assumed identical and I said no we don't know and she oh they have to be but I really don't know. The other issue is if the embryo split for them to be Di/Di there should have been an extra embryo floating around :) My GP called an IVF clinic here and asked if it was possible and they said yes it's possible but would be uncommon for Twins to split a bit later and have seperate sacs and placentas. That's a whole lot of information you probably didn't want haha! Anyway we haven't tested them we may at some point probably more so if they ask, I'm not fussed either way lol


----------



## crystal443

Sorry I'm on my phone Vonn not Bonn and please excuse any other typos


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fabulous news Pinkie. 12 is a great number. Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report. 
It's all happening now. Good luck 2 have and Boopin.
Crystal hope you and the little ones are feeling better.
Vonn- good luck with choosing your donor. I think it is probably easier when the clinic just chose for you and match basic characteristics!! 
LL - sounds like you are taking things forward. Have a lovely birthday when it comes. :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal that's very interesting. I wonder about pc's twins too! Is there an easy way your GP could test to find out? Crystal, when's your next meeting with your RI? Would you ask his opinion about blood donation, how that might effect thrombophelia/antiphospholipid antibodies? I'll be tsking a really goid haem iron supplement but would like an off the cuff opinion...i might write Dr Sher online, he seems to answer people freely and see what his opinion is. 
Bluebell how are you doing? We haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies!! I'm so excited that do many of you are making lots of progress!! Can't wait to hear all about the upcoming bfps!!!


----------



## LLbean

Stacer and any updates for you? Have you guys decided yet?


----------



## stacergirl

ll-not really! I have a consult with my dr next Wednesday. Right now there aren't any donors I'm interested in unless we go back to our initial donor which dh doesn't want to. So hopefully a good one will pop up on the website? 

How are you? Are you trying naturally? The blood type chart you posted was the same one I used. I'm o and dh is a so needed a donor with a or o blood to get the same outcome as me and dh. 

Pinkie-how is your fertilization report?!!!


----------



## LLbean

stacergirl said:


> ll-not really! I have a consult with my dr next Wednesday. Right now there aren't any donors I'm interested in unless we go back to our initial donor which dh doesn't want to. So hopefully a good one will pop up on the website?
> 
> How are you? Are you trying naturally? The blood type chart you posted was the same one I used. I'm o and dh is a so needed a donor with a or o blood to get the same outcome as me and dh.
> 
> Pinkie-how is your fertilization report?!!!

yeah still natural, we will see. But at least I'm talking and looking


----------



## Bluebell bun

2 have- I am doing fine thanks. Counting down the weeks until our next scan on 2nd June. I will be a day shy of 13 weeks by then so praying all is well. :flower:
I am excited to see all the BFPs roll in over the next few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, great news that you are looking at donors again, I hope the nurse comes back soon with answers to your questions so you can move forward. 

Boopin, nice lining. Count down to transfer is now on, exciting. 

Bluebell, I can't believe you are nearly past your first trimester already, time has gone really quickly. Glad to hear everything is still going well. Will look forward to hearing about the scan in a few weeks. 

Well I got my fert report today, out of the 12 eggs 10 were mature and 7 fertilized. I am happy with that, on our last fresh donor we had 8 so still a good number. I am feeling a little anxious though, previously all 8 were going well but by day 5 we only had 3 blasts (the other 5 were still going but not as good and my clinic will only freeze the best). As long as we have two to transfer on Saturday I will be happy.


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - I hope you get your 2 blasts for ET and some to freeze. Fx'd tightly!! :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie those numbers are fantastic! :dance::bunny:


----------



## crystal443

Great numbers Pinkie! I'm sure you'll get some lovely blasts from those :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, those sound like good numbers. Fingers crossed for 2 super blasts x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies.

So I got my day 2 update and I have not heard this before. From the 7 that were seen yesterday they have now found an 8th, wow. They are expecting it to divide well and be of good quality. So we have 7 of good quality and 1 of medium quality and overall very happy. Phew, I hope they continue x


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie that is fabulous!


----------



## Bluebell bun

So pleased for you Pinkie x


----------



## 2have4kids

Great news pinkie :hugs:

Vonn let us know how your consult goes. I hope it provides clarity for you! 

Bluebell I look forward to hearing about your 13 week scan. I don't blame you for feeling a little nervous. With MacKinley we both cried in the scan and I had to rebook it a week earlier than the original appointment as I was beside myself with fear that things wouldn't be ok. I was a mess at work, crying in the bathroom etc. :nope: All the best with it, post photos if you can :dance:

Crystal I booked at the Royal Ricc this time and used a hotel.com coupon for 10% off to bring it down. It's a little less expensive than the Grand Hotel even though the initial price looks more for the executive room (maybe the grand has more fees?) and the reviews on the breakfast are better..they have hot foods as well as all of the usual cold foods that The Grand had and I don't need the gym as I'll be walking lots or the casino as I'll be broke after transfer:haha:. I'm gluten free and they said they'd even bring in gluten free bread:thumbup:I wanted a bigger less dated room, better wifi reception & a better breakfast. And it's situated a little closer to the market while still being close to the train to Reprofit. Did you guys try out anything new for hotels or find any good restaurants worth mentioning? I'm also going to take the bus from the airport this time. Apparently it's ~$2 (25 Czech $) for the bus or 25 Euro for a cab - which is what we usually do. Bus leaves every hslf hour so it should be ok. That's what I love about british & european cities, always so well connected with transportation! And I found a shoe outlet that carries my favourite brand Mustang. :blush:


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> So I got my day 2 update and I have not heard this before. From the 7 that were seen yesterday they have now found an 8th, wow. They are expecting it to divide well and be of good quality. So we have 7 of good quality and 1 of medium quality and overall very happy. Phew, I hope they continue x

Wonderful news Pinkie!! :happydance: Keep growing embies GROW!! xx


----------



## LLbean

so Pinkie are you taking your progesterone yet? if I recall you start taking the PIO right at egg retrieval? or is that not the same with donor eggs? OMG getting exciting here!


----------



## crystal443

pinkie, great news, fingers crossed everyone keeps going smoothly :)

2have, we ate at Adria's which was good but the only thing I do hate is the smoking even outside. It's close to the grand, I also agree the Grand's rooms were very dated and you have to love the movies they play.. :) i think we'll be looking at something else this time the orange and yellow apartments look quite nice but if it's only you it wouldn't make sense. I wasn't so impressed with The Grand. There's the huge mall as well The Olympia which has awesome shopping. We took the bus from the airport, they give you a ticket and you must stamp it when you get on you'll see the stamp machine if you don't you'll get fined. We took taxis after that, it was just easier all around&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## crystal443

Everything not everyone Pinkie..I'm on my phone lol


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean said:


> so Pinkie are you taking your progesterone yet? if I recall you start taking the PIO right at egg retrieval? or is that not the same with donor eggs? OMG getting exciting here!

I am taking progesterone pessaries, so I have to insert them up my 'mary' and yes I started them on the day of DE collection.


----------



## Pinkie3

So day 3 update... and everything is still going well. All 8 have continued to divide and the same as yesterday where 7 are going strong and 1 is still only medium. I wont get an update tomorrow as hopefully they will reach morula. Transfer is now booked for 11am on Saturday (greek time). Will keep you posted. 

2have, sounds like you have some nice things planned for your trip, definitely make the most of it while you are there. 

x


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie3 said:


> So day 3 update... and everything is still going well. All 8 have continued to divide and the same as yesterday where 7 are going strong and 1 is still only medium. I wont get an update tomorrow as hopefully they will reach morula. Transfer is now booked for 11am on Saturday (greek time). Will keep you posted.
> 
> 2have, sounds like you have some nice things planned for your trip, definitely make the most of it while you are there.
> 
> x

They moved it up? I thought it was the 23? Oh the suspense! Hehe


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> So day 3 update... and everything is still going well. All 8 have continued to divide and the same as yesterday where 7 are going strong and 1 is still only medium. I wont get an update tomorrow as hopefully they will reach morula. Transfer is now booked for 11am on Saturday (greek time). Will keep you posted.
> 
> 2have, sounds like you have some nice things planned for your trip, definitely make the most of it while you are there.
> 
> x
> 
> They moved it up? I thought it was the 23? Oh the suspense! HeheClick to expand...

Nope, boopin is on 23rd and mine is 21st.


----------



## LLbean

ahhhh sorry I thought you were both on the 23rd


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie3 said:


> 2have, excellent news AF arrived on time it all seems to be going to plan.
> My scan went well thanks, it was triple lined and at 9mm so I am ready to go. Donor had her scan and is responding well, EC is looking likely to be next Weds which means transfer for me will be 23rd. Will find out more tomorrow. In general I feel ok, I have been lucky and not had many side effects from drugs but this cycle has not been too kind, I am a little run down, exhausted, achy etc but thankfully feeling a little better. As for the cycle, I am feeling hopeful but terrified!
> 
> Stacer, I hope you get some good news at your follow up appointment and that the donor agrees to donate.
> 
> :flower:

ok this is what I got it from hehehe.


----------



## Pinkie3

LLbean said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 2have, excellent news AF arrived on time it all seems to be going to plan.
> My scan went well thanks, it was triple lined and at 9mm so I am ready to go. Donor had her scan and is responding well, EC is looking likely to be next Weds which means transfer for me will be 23rd. Will find out more tomorrow. In general I feel ok, I have been lucky and not had many side effects from drugs but this cycle has not been too kind, I am a little run down, exhausted, achy etc but thankfully feeling a little better. As for the cycle, I am feeling hopeful but terrified!
> 
> Stacer, I hope you get some good news at your follow up appointment and that the donor agrees to donate.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> ok this is what I got it from hehehe.Click to expand...

Arh yes, I remember now they gave me this date and then changed it back to Sat when donor have a growth spurt.


----------



## LLbean

ah ok, well now I know. hehehe I'm excited for you!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fab news Pinkie. Xx


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--how are they doing? You probably don't hear every day, but I'm still curious! :happydance:

Boopin--how are you feeling, just about time! :happydance:

AFM--Two of the donors we are considering are just starting stim cycles, so we probably couldn't use them for about two months. Two others are available, including the one we are leaning towards. She's new, hasn't cycled before (so no proven donor success), though she has two kids. On the other hand, since she's new, they will do the genetic screening on her at no cost to us. They are now gonna do this on all new donors, after what happened with our donor. Decisions, decisions... First I have to get DH to talk to me again. He got really mad at me about money concerns I shared with him last night. Fun times. :growlmad:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn, money is always another stresser. Glad to hear you have so many donor options and that's great news about the free testing. Good luck with the chat with DH 

Ok, I'm having dreams now every night about the transfer & twins. Even if it doesn't come true, they're already running around in my brain! With three small ones in diapers my brain in on all of the diaper changes, nap time (sometimes nightmarish if we miss the window) and chasing them. It's all a jumble every night but it won't seem to stop or renew to something fresh. It would be most people's disaster but my dream come true! <3


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie-------Just read again and realized you already did give an update today....somehow I missed that last time I was on...sorry! So great that they are all still going strong!

2have--As long as remember your crazy baby dreams fondly and don't wake up all stressed out, then it's all good! 

I keep having dreams of playing basketball (something I used to do) and not catching the ball or otherwise royally screwing up. Dreams about failure are not confidence-building. Sheesh, I sound like such a downer. I gotta get my act together!


----------



## LLbean

Ahh dreams... I know I had vivid ones but now I can't recall what it was...may need to start writing them down


----------



## 2have4kids

I just read a great article about NKC's. I wonder if this is what helped PC finally go the mile with pregnancy? 
Has anyone geard from her or minxy?


----------



## sienna

Good luck with your transfer Pinkie that&#8217;s a great number and I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll get some lovely blasts :)

Boopin that&#8217;s a good lining all ready for Monday, I&#8217;ll be thinking of you :)

Vonn I&#8217;m glad to hear you&#8217;ve found a new donor, I hope DH comes round soon


----------



## Bluebell bun

All the best for today Pinkie x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, transfer went really well today. We had x2 beautiful blasts and also got two in the freezer. Overall the clinic and I were really happy. OTD is next Mon 30th, this has got to be our time, everything crossed. Unfortunately it hasn't stopped raining in Greece so the swimming costume has not made an appearance but thankfully the hotel is fab so making the most of my relaxing time.

2have, I hope your vivid dreams come true and you are chasing round 3 dirty nappies very soon! How is the cycle going? Everything on track?

Vonn, fab news about the new donors, I hope things move quickly for you. I also hope you sorted things with DH, these are always stressful times and one tends to worry more about one thing than the other but that's probably what makes it work. I always say DH and I contribute to our relationship in different ways.

How is everyone else doing? boopin, if I don't get the chance before then best of luck on Monday x


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi ladies, transfer went really well today. We had x2 beautiful blasts and also got two in the freezer. Overall the clinic and I were really happy. OTD is next Mon 30th, this has got to be our time, everything crossed. Unfortunately it hasn't stopped raining in Greece so the swimming costume has not made an appearance but thankfully the hotel is fab so making the most of my relaxing time.
> 
> 2have, I hope your vivid dreams come true and you are chasing round 3 dirty nappies very soon! How is the cycle going? Everything on track?
> 
> Vonn, fab news about the new donors, I hope things move quickly for you. I also hope you sorted things with DH, these are always stressful times and one tends to worry more about one thing than the other but that's probably what makes it work. I always say DH and I contribute to our relationship in different ways.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? boopin, if I don't get the chance before then best of luck on Monday x

2 in and 2 frozen sounds fantastic! :happydance:

Everything crossed for you on the 30th


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi pinkie, I have to agree with LLB, 2 beauties in and 2 frosties is peeeerfect! :wohoo::dance::bunny:
I'm SUPER excited for you. You'll be testung when I'm getting my babies in. It'll be a lucky day for both of us & boopin too! 
Sorry to hear it's raining but this gives you an official excuse to lay low. Take lots of folic acid and welcome those babies to home for the next 9 mnths :hugs:

LLB how are you doing? Are you getting your July arrangements sorted out with DH?


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Hi pinkie, I have to agree with LLB, 2 beauties in and 2 frosties is peeeerfect! :wohoo::dance::bunny:
> I'm SUPER excited for you. You'll be testung when I'm getting my babies in. It'll be a lucky day for both of us & boopin too!
> Sorry to hear it's raining but this gives you an official excuse to lay low. Take lots of folic acid and welcome those babies to home for the next 9 mnths :hugs:
> 
> LLB how are you doing? Are you getting your July arrangements sorted out with DH?

........


----------



## Bluebell bun

Pinkie, that's fab news. You couldn't ask for more. 
This has got to be it for you:flower: How would you feel about twins? Xxx

Boopin, you are up next:happydance: Good luck for Monday xx 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell bun said:


> Pinkie, that's fab news. You couldn't ask for more.
> This has got to be it for you:flower: How would you feel about twins?

Excited but terrified to be honest. 

I know there are more complications with a twin pregnancy so for health reasons I am worried and being able to cope with two new borns is scary. Then on the other hand two would be amazing, this would be my family complete and we can put the last 5 years behind us and start living again. X


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm so happy for you Pinkie. You're officially PUPO!! I wish you all the best my friend. :hugs: 2 in and 2 snowbabies, that's wonderful news. Since it's raining maybe you can watch some funny movies with DH. Get your rest now. Cozy up in your new home little beans!! :dust:


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--Yay!! :happydance: Congrats on PUPO! I am so glad you get two chances this time and two again in the future (if needed/wanted), that must feel really good. I echo your sentiments exactly on the twins situation. We are still up in the air about what we will do. Can't wait to see what happens for you. :baby: or :baby::baby: ?????

Boopin--you are next...woo hoo! :kiss:

2have--you are "on deck," in baseball parlance!

AFM--I am hoping to finalize our donor decision this weekend. I want to move forward. Stat.


----------



## boopin4baby

*I think it's time for a GROUP HUG!! 
Wishing everyone the best in whatever 
stage of the ttc journey you're in!! xoxo*​


----------



## LLbean

awww that's sweet Boopin, hope we get many bump buddies in this thread soon!


----------



## sienna

Pinkie congratulations on being PUPO :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, <3 the group hug, thank you Boopin. Let this be a fruitful year for our ladies. :flower:

Boopin, it's a holiday here on Monday. I'll be thinking about you & your little beans. I like Vonn's analogy, Pinkie on third, Boopin on second and me waiting to bat all those babies waiting to come home! Vonn, LLB and Crystal in the line up. Anyone else?


----------



## boopin4baby

I love how you said that. Hit our team a HOME RUN 2have!! :baby: :twingirls: :oneofeach: :twinboys: :crib:


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Yes, <3 the group hug, thank you Boopin. Let this be a fruitful year for our ladies. :flower:
> 
> Boopin, it's a holiday here on Monday. I'll be thinking about you & your little beans. I like Vonn's analogy, Pinkie on third, Boopin on second and me waiting to bat all those babies waiting to come homey! Vonn, LLB and Crystal in the line up. Anyone else?

So first base is open? Maybe I get lucky and take it so we can have a grand slam hehehe


----------



## 2have4kids

Ha, yes if you get a natural before I get to first base on the 30th. Well in that case you'd get a pass straight to home LLB lol. Pinkie will hit the home run on the 30th. Otherwise, you're next up to bat in July my friend!


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Ha, yes if you get a natural before I get to first base on the 30th. Well in that case you'd get a pass straight to home LLB lol. Pinkie will hit the home run on the 30th. Otherwise, you're next up to bat in July my friend!

Are you benching me through Jume? Putting me in the DL? Lol

Yeah I'm a baseball freak heheh


----------



## crystal443

:haha:Oh wow lots happening!!

Congrats to the PUPO ladies! This will be your time :) best of luck!! Oh do we have early testers here? My eyes are always willing to look for a line:haha: 

We had another chat on the weekend and are really struggling with timing when to transfer. We were going to go August but hell no that's too close haha! Then we decided November but it still seems too close. Mark would go tomorrow but I really don't want to do this until I feel ready so I may put it off til March 2017. Instead of going to Brno I'm considering taking the girls to Disney World first, that is why we had them to enjoy them and do fun things. I'm only 41 and if I wait til the girls are just shy of two potty training etc would be out of the way. So I think I may just postpone, it just doesn't feel right yet and we'd need to transfer two so there's always that chance of two more. So may just hang out here and enjoy all these BFP's coming up:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

My two cents (if you care) after learning about stages in life I would avoid having children that are 3 to 6 years apart... Under 3 or over 6 yes but when they enter the 3 it is their ME stage so having a baby to compete with sets the stage for how they will be. Perhaps it doesn't always happen that way but based on my talks with even therapists that's why I have been told. So try not to wait to much ;)


----------



## crystal443

Lol LL! You sound like Mark:haha: if I could be guaranteed one baby I would definitley go in November it's not even the caring for them, to me the babies/kids are a breeze it honestly and truly is the pregnancy and twins scare me now haha! I am not scared to say that was the toughest thing I've ever done and that's the only really big reason for waiting and Disney World:haha: I do agree about the threenagers though, I do appreciate that two cents though:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Lol LL! You sound like Mark:haha: if I could be guaranteed one baby I would definitley go in November it's not even the caring for them, to me the babies/kids are a breeze it honestly and truly is the pregnancy and twins scare me now haha! I am not scared to say that was the toughest thing I've ever done and that's the only really big reason for waiting and Disney World:haha: I do agree about the threenagers though, I do appreciate that two cents though:thumbup:

So do one. No way you are forced yo put both back, right?


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal, you have them when you're good n ready. I know you'd never fly all the way there for 1 emby as you said the chances are just too low (I'm feel very much the same about the huge trip it is to get to Europe from Canada) but do have them when you're ready because the way you gear up with exercise & diet, do the immune protocol and prepare with prednidone snd sll that stuff, I think you'll find yourself having another set of Twinnies. But if anyone can handle it you can! Will Reprofit keep them on ice for you without $$?


:dust: Boopin :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Yes Crystal, when you are ready for sure. I was merely sharing what I learned but you do have to be ready either way. Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, I am thinking of you today the best of luck with your transfer.

Crystal, I can imagine this is a difficult decision of knowing when to cycle again. But I think you know in your heart when its right. 

AFM, I got home late yesterday afternoon, went out for food with DH to tell him all about my trip and then came home and crashed, slept like a baby. Feeling fine, planning not to do any symptom spotting, if I have learnt anything its that the progesterone will give you every symptom under the sun whether its a bfp or bfn. I am planning to wait until blood test, if I can hold out that long.


----------



## LLbean

Pinky and Boopin FXd and looking forward to seeing those tests


----------



## LLbean

Booping any reports?


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie I love how the progesterone helps me sleep & feel relaxed. Enjoy!
Boopin I hope things went smoothly & you're having some down time xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Transfer went well. We put back 2 (4BA & 4BB) day 5 embryos. I just woke up from a nap after watching _Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland_. Laying in bed now with my laptop. Keeping warm & cozy. Thx for your support!!


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats boopin and pinkie!! Got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## LLbean

Reading about blasts vs Morula transfers.... Has anyone here had a morula instead of a blastocyst transferred? Interesting how two different stages of development are used. When are you testing boopin? Can't wait to see all those BFPs!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay, congrats on being PUPO Boopin xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats on being pupo boopin and pinkie &#128515;

LL I had a day 3 transfer. Is that a morula?!


----------



## LLbean

A morula is almost a blastocyst, so not a 3 day but almost I guess? Basically the stage before blastocyst


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, congratulations on being pupo, glad to hear the transfer went well. Wishing you the best of luck :hugs:

Is your OTD 1st April?


----------



## sienna

Crystal I love Disney world your girls will love it, you need to go with what feels right and if that means waiting to transfer I would do that. 


Boopin congratulations on being PUPO :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Boopin congrats!!! That is wonderful can't wait to see those lines :)

Liz, the only downside that I've ever read about transferring a morula is that they can drop off as they hit that blastocyst stage. That said just because an embryo gets to blastocyst does not mean it is viable either. So I guess it's decided at the time and what the best chances are for this particular embryos

Sienna, yeah twins are a lot of work and I just don't want to transfer too early and realise we should have waited. I'm 41 and would be 42 at transfer if I wait. I have time and I want to be positive we want to have more kids. The girls could get closer to two and We think umm no way lol! We tried so long and so hard to have them, I just want to do this with them even though they won't remember but we can take them back when they will remember. It's just a fun family holiday for all of us to enjoy :) 

2have!!! NOT LONG!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!

Pinkie, how are you feeling?


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Boopin, congratulations on being pupo, glad to hear the transfer went well. Wishing you the best of luck :hugs:
> 
> Is your OTD 1st April?

OTD is June 2nd. How are you feeling Pinkie my dear?? :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin, will you be testing early? I'm so glad everything went smoothly for you and you can rest & relax now, let those little beans find their home. :bunny::wohoo::dance:

Crystal DH and I went to DisneyWorld together and we both had an amazing time. We did Epcot and Hollywood Studios, they were so awesome DH wanted to stay longer to go into the kids Magic Kingdom & Water park. So I said, once we have kids we'll come back for a whole week and stay here. They also had really great outlet stores for Athletic North Face gear & such in Orlando. I can't wait, both of us are so excited to do that again we're giddy like kids:haha:
What a lovely holiday, I'll be living through you when you go with your girls...you'll have to post the photos on fb! 

Well I did my scan today, I came in at 10mm for thickness but with a fibroid of 6mm. I am nervous and worried but there's no turning back as everything has been bought & paid for. They will stick, I've overcome weird obstacles before and I'll overcome this.


----------



## crystal443

2have, I would think we'll do The Magic Kingdom, Epcot and The Animal Kingdom and save the rest for when their older :) if we survive flights with them haha! They'll be under a 2 years so considered infants but no thanks we'll pay for children's seats I cannot imagine a flight from Australia to Orlando with an 18 month old on my lap. There's some flights with layovers in Auckland or Huston which would be good to break it up for them. YES shopping!! Shit is sooo expensive here compared to the US so even with exchange rates we're way ahead. Mark better hide the plastic:haha:

Sorry forgot to add I was at Disney World years ago so and Mark has never been so will be exciting for him. He just gets joy seeing the girls giggle, that's what we live for really isn't it? I'm hoping the older two will be able to go back with us in a few years and maybe do Christmas.


----------



## LLbean

2have...what is the issue with the fibroid? is it in a spot that would create problems? can they remove it?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> 2have, I would think we'll do The Magic Kingdom, Epcot and The Animal Kingdom and save the rest for when their older :) if we survive flights with them haha! They'll be under a 2 years so considered infants but no thanks we'll pay for children's seats I cannot imagine a flight from Australia to Orlando with an 18 month old on my lap. There's some flights with layovers in Auckland or Huston which would be good to break it up for them. YES shopping!! Shit is sooo expensive here compared to the US so even with exchange rates we're way ahead. Mark better hide the plastic:haha:

............


----------



## crystal443

Boopin, I was going to ask as well,
Do you test early?


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 2have, I would think we'll do The Magic Kingdom, Epcot and The Animal Kingdom and save the rest for when their older :) if we survive flights with them haha! They'll be under a 2 years so considered infants but no thanks we'll pay for children's seats I cannot imagine a flight from Australia to Orlando with an 18 month old on my lap. There's some flights with layovers in Auckland or Huston which would be good to break it up for them. YES shopping!! Shit is sooo expensive here compared to the US so even with exchange rates we're way ahead. Mark better hide the plastic:haha:
> 
> you should have a lay over in Atlanta ;-)Click to expand...

Huston and Auckland so far are the layovers but would let you know of course if any come up:)


----------



## 2have4kids

Llb, fibroids over 4cm can impede implantation. Anything 4 and under seems to show no evidence of causing problems - either implantation or mc. But with already having to deal with immune issues I just didn't want more uncertainty. I've only ever had a cyst from the bcp that was aspirated quite easily (bcp is evil!) and never ever a polyp or fibroid. Always had a great lining too so this was just unexpected.

I wouldn't think a surgery this close to transfer would leave me in good condition for a bean to stick and there's no way our medical system csn accommodate this at such short notice.

Crystal shopping in the states is great, but it was much better when our dollar was slightly above par the last time I was in New York. The Orlando shopping outlets shocked me, plentiful and still a fantastic deal but we could do with a stronger loonie here in Canada (loonie being the name of our dollar bill) Right now Canada is sucking wind against the greenback so I'll hold on for a bit to vacation there. Hopefully in a few years it'll be better. Not sure how the Aussie dollar fairs, you guys have had quite a strong economy in recent years yes?

EDIT: ok, I think I'm stressing over this fibroid for no good reason. It measured 6mm intramural (whatever that means) and now that I've read all of the studies they're talking cm! Good god, thst'd be ping pong ball size!

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/fibroids-and-fertility
https://m.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/5/1244.full


----------



## 2have4kids

Stacergirl, any news on your consult?


----------



## stacergirl

My consult is in an hour and a half. I'll keep you posted. Thanks! 
ll I had a morula transferred. It was 12-24 hours behind a blast. My RE said they had high success rates with them, but I obviously didn't.


----------



## beetle

wave:Ladies! How are you all?! Just dropping in to say hello 
:wave: And to say congrats on being PUPO to Pinkie and Boopin! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you all. I haven't been on for ages but I do keep tabs from afar! I note that a few of you were asking about twins - I got pregnant with twins via donor egg with a day 3 transfer (age 45!). At the time I was hoping for blasts but we only had 3 fertilised donor eggs to play with and only 2 made it to day 3. They put both back in, one didn't work and the other separated. So if you do have a day 3 transfer its not necessarily the end of the world! All good with me - but the size of a small building already! C Section has been booked for 29th July but I'm seriously not sure whether I'll get that far! If you are interested, I started a blog after my 20 week scan. Anyway take care and good luck to all continuing their quest ... never lose the faith. If I can do it at my age, anyone can. :)


----------



## LLbean

Beetle! Omg so lovely to see you here. Congrats on all going well! Xoxo


----------



## 2have4kids

beetle said:


> wave:Ladies! How are you all?! Just dropping in to say hello
> :wave: And to say congrats on being PUPO to Pinkie and Boopin! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you all. I haven't been on for ages but I do keep tabs from afar! I note that a few of you were asking about twins - I got pregnant with twins via donor egg with a day 3 transfer (age 45!). At the time I was hoping for blasts but we only had 3 fertilised donor eggs to play with and only 2 made it to day 3. They put both back in, one didn't work and the other separated. So if you do have a day 3 transfer its not necessarily the end of the world! All good with me - but the size of a small building already! C Section has been booked for 29th July but I'm seriously not sure whether I'll get that far! If you are interested, I started a blog after my 20 week scan. Anyway take care and good luck to all continuing their quest ... never lose the faith. If I can do it at my age, anyone can. :)

Beetle lovely to read you and congrats on your twin pregnancy. What a dream! I wish you a smooth delivery and healthy babies :hugs: do post your birth story bella, I'd LOVE to read it!:flower::thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

beetle - I'm so happy that you've checked in with us!! :kiss: And thanks for the post on my message board. 
I'll be reading your blog faithfully for updates. Take care and rub your beautiful belly for me, mama. :winkwink:


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, great news on the lining, I am sorry to hear about the fibroid. What have the clinic said? 

Sienna, I hope the consult went well? 

Boopin, I've no idea where I got April from?? Lol. How are you feeling?

Beetle, lovely to hear from you and that everything is going well with the pregnancy. I am sure your huge belly is beautiful. I'll come take a read of your blog.

How is everyone?

Not much to report from me, I do not feel any different so no idea how this cycle is going. Not planning to poas so waiting for blood test Monday, annoyingly I won't get results until Tue because its a bank holiday here in the UK so the labs are closed! 

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, not going to tell the clinic. I don't want them to make any executive decisions before I get there. They'll scan me when I arrive anyway and have to deal with what they've got. I'm aware that Reprofit is keen to have extremely strong success numbers and wouldn't want to allow them to fuss over this last minute after I've already bought flights. 

I'll be looking forward to hearing your good news numbers on Tuesday!


----------



## crystal443

Beetle, congrats to you!!! I made it to 35+1 with my girls my MFM told me 75% of twins come at or just before 35 weeks. I was in hospital for steroid injections anyway and then was going for a c section a few days after but Poppy made an executive decision for her and Lily to break her waters and start labour lol! We had a two week stay in hospital so they could feed well and Lily got bacterial meningitis, so was 10 days of antibiotics for her. best of luck the last few weeks are really rough but it is so worth it :)

2have, bloody pain in the bum !!!


----------



## crystal443

Pinkie, I've everything crossed for you!! I so ho hope those little ones have snuggled in and are doing well


----------



## LLbean

any test yet from anyone? Dying to see some lines already! hehehe yes I am excited for all!!!!!


----------



## beetle

crystal443 said:


> Beetle, congrats to you!!! I made it to 35+1 with my girls my MFM told me 75% of twins come at or just before 35 weeks. I was in hospital for steroid injections anyway and then was going for a c section a few days after but Poppy made an executive decision for her and Lily to break her waters and start labour lol! We had a two week stay in hospital so they could feed well and Lily got bacterial meningitis, so was 10 days of antibiotics for her. best of luck the last few weeks are really rough but it is so worth it :)
> 
> 2have, bloody pain in the bum !!!

Hi Crystal, lovely to hear from you &#128516; They have scheduled in a csection for 37 weeks and I'm certain I'm not going to get there! Did you have a C section despite Poppy kick starting proceedings? My consultant is recommending section over natural just because they are identical. Currently twin 1 is head down. Oh my goodness - bacterial meningitis? That must have been terrifying. What's it like being a twin mummy? Did you b. Feed? 

Good luck with everyone going through DE process! I've finally sorted my subscription so I get daily updates so can't wait for some positive news!!&#128516;


----------



## sienna

2have thats a good lining thickness good luck with your transfer 

Beetle lovely to see you and your twins are doing well 

Boopin and pinkie how you both doing any symptoms?


----------



## crystal443

Beetle, I was booked in for a section at 37 weeks but the larger number of ladies don't get there. I had to have a section as it was my third but all went well :) I didn't breastfeed and produced no milk at all.. Nothing. I wouldn't have been able to anyway because my blood pressure meds do get passed through breast milk, and honestly I don't know if I would have fought through to do it. 

Being a mum to twins is amazing, it is a lot of work and sleepless nights at first but you get through and they have the most amazing bond. Your going to love it !


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - I just POAS and got a second faint line 4dp5dt!! I used 2 different tests. I'm in shock right now and haven't told OH. He's at work and I'm all alone. So, thought I'd share it with my ttc sisters first. :cloud9:

It's faint right now. I'll retest in the morning when I'm 5dp5dt. Very cautiously optimistic. xx
 



Attached Files:







20160527_210413_resized.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LLbean

Yeah boopin!!! Omg show us the test!!!!! Yey! :dance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Omg Boopin, @ 4dpt that's a beautiful line. Wowzers, you are one seriously pregnant lady! :dance::wohoo::bunny:
I'm sooo happy for you...tears of joy!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Oh wow Boopin. No doubting there is a second line. Amazing news :happydance:
Pinkie, keeping everything crossed for you for Monday xx
2 have -when do you leave ? Xx


----------



## LLbean

Yup that's a second line! I wouldn't even say it's faint! Omg girl!! Maybe you go the twins!!!


----------



## TTC74

That's not even a little faint, boopin! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, there is definitely a second line and after 4 days that's amazing. So happy for you, can't wait to see tomorrows x


----------



## TTC74

When is your beta again, pinkie? Tuesday with the results Wednesday?


----------



## boopin4baby

Thinking of you Pinkie. :hugs: Sending buckets of :dust: your way!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell bun said:


> Oh wow Boopin. No doubting there is a second line. Amazing news :happydance:
> Pinkie, keeping everything crossed for you for Monday xx
> 2 have -when do you leave ? Xx

Hi Bluebell, I leave today, they've pushed the transfer back to Tuesday @ 3pm. 

Pinkie my fx for your beta on Tuesday.


----------



## boopin4baby

2have, I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday. I have my fingers crossed so tightly for you, that they're turning purple!! GL!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Wow! There's a ton going on here! Fx on Tue for both pinkie and 2have!


----------



## LLbean

Everything crossed for Tuesday ladies!!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Safe travels 2 have xx
Any update today boopin? 
Pinkie, how are you feeling? 
Hope everyone else is well. It is a holiday weekend in the UK this weekend so looking forward to having Monday off. 
I have my next scan on Thurs so keeping everything crossed that all is well. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow boopin congrats, that's a great line &#128515;


----------



## crystal443

Boopin that is a fab line!! Congrats

2have, safe travels and everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--YAY!!! Big congrats, that is great line for 9 days past! Any symptoms drive you test early? I can't wait to see it get darker the next few days. How many did u have transferred?

Pinkie--how are you doing? Your good news comes in just a few days. You are so strong for not testing!

2have--safe travels, can't wait to hear about your travels!


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell bun said:


> Safe travels 2 have xx
> Any update today boopin?
> Pinkie, how are you feeling?
> Hope everyone else is well. It is a holiday weekend in the UK this weekend so looking forward to having Monday off.
> I have my next scan on Thurs so keeping everything crossed that all is well. xx

Bluebell - Wishing you all the best on your scan next Thursday!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## beetle

Oh wow! Boopin - big congrats! And fingers crossed for you Pinkie and 2have! &#55357;&#56836; All v exciting on here at the mo &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - Have you arrived in Europe, yet?? Let us know that your safe. I hope you have a wonderful and memorable visit. :hugs:

This will be my last hpt until my beta on 6/2. I don't want to obsess like last time. Thx for your support ladies.
 



Attached Files:







20160529_045732_resized.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Vonn

Looks beautiful, Boopin! :thumbup::happydance:

Butterfly--can't wait to hear more after the scan. Exciting!

Pinkie--you got quiet, how are you holding up? Thinking of you.

2have--what's the first thing you will do when you arrive? How long will you be there?

AFM--The genetic screening results for our new donor should be in late next week or early the following one (I hope). We are just waiting on that and me getting AF for us to get started with the new donor. My nurse told me my cycle may get messed up after stopping the lupron and estrogen, and that seems to be the case. I am currently on CD 30. I stopped my meds on CD 6, spotted CD 8-12, and now have had nothing. My boobs are usually super tender post-ov, so I don't think I have ovulated as bbs are not sore. I have no idea how long this cycle will drag on. Anyone else remember their cycle details on a cancelled cycle?? (Mine was cancelled a couple days after baseline us.) All the waiting drives me :wacko:!


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn said:


> Boopin--YAY!!! Big congrats, that is great line for 9 days past! Any symptoms drive you test early? I can't wait to see it get darker the next few days. How many did u have transferred?
> 
> Pinkie--how are you doing? Your good news comes in just a few days. You are so strong for not testing!
> 
> 2have--safe travels, can't wait to hear about your travels!

Vonn - I've posted symptoms on my message board, if you'd like to read them. We transferred 2 (4BA & 4BB) 5 day embryos.

I'm so sorry to hear you're having a delay in your cycle. Hang in there hun, you're almost there!! Once you get started up again it'll move lightening fast. :hugs: Fx'd for a beautiful genetics test report on your donor.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies,

2have, have a safe trip to Europe and I hope you enjoy your stay. Keep us posted.

Boopin, looks a decent second line again, very exciting!

Vonn, sorry I have been a little quiet, its a bank holiday weekend here in the UK and luckily we've had great weather so far and been out a lot which has been nice to keep me busy. 

Sorry to hear your cycles are a bit messed up, I've not had a cycle cancelled so not sure I would say it shouldn't be that much longer, can the clinic provide you something to help speed it along? Good luck wig the genetic testing. 

I am doing ok, its 8dp5dt today and apart from some occasionally cramping and dull ache I have been feeling fine. I have my blood test tomorrow but won't get results until Tue. I am preparing myself for bad news, crazy I know but I just can't help it I am incredibly nervous. I hope I am wrong. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Pinkie3

[/QUOTE]

Vonn - I've posted symptoms on my message board, if you'd like to read them. We transferred 2 (4BA & 4BB) 5 day embryos.

I'm so sorry to hear you're having a delay in your cycle. Hang in there hun, you're almost there!! Once you get started up again it'll move lightening fast. :hugs: Fx'd for a beautiful genetics test report on your donor.[/QUOTE]

Boopin, how do I read your message board hun?


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - Click on my profile pic to the left. That should take you to my public profile page. :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie I don't blame you for needing to protect yourself. I've been there. You just never know, it's about numbers and trying as many times as you can. Sending hugs your way either way it goes!!! :hugs:

Vonn, the second worse thing from getting a bfn, in my eyes, is a cancelled cycle. I'm not a very patient person and hope that things get going for you!!

Boopin those lines are so beautiful!! I'm so excited for you I wish I could squeeze you! Yes, I've arrived safely thank you. I think I slept enough on the transfers and didn't need to crash when I got yo my hotel so I went out to get some healthy snacks & my fav, bubbly water. Tomorrow is my free day so it's off to Olympia-centrum for some serious shopping. Don't have much to spend but I love looking! Have seen some awesome shoes in storeshop windows already, will have to flex my willpower muscle tomorrow :haha:

Crystal, the next time you book stay away from The Grand, the Royal Ricc is much better! Airy lovely big rooms with fireplaces & no musty smelling carpet! I hear the breakfast is awesome here too, we'll see!

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. This is an exciting month.


----------



## crystal443

Boopin..it's looking great!! Yay :)

2have, I will definitley write that down thank you :)


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> Boopin..it's looking great!! Yay :)
> 
> 2have, I will definitley write that down thank you :)

Ok, just ha the breakfast and it was great. Smoked salmon, pate, lots of hot stuff, really nice cheese, and they bought me gluten free bread! I'm very impressed. They also have chia seeds, pumpkin seeds and those dried super fruit things to top the cereals. Off to a good start for shopping:winkwink:


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you, Pinkie!


----------



## Bluebell bun

2 have- great to know. We stayed at the Grand but helpful to know some alternatives. My friend is looking at maybe going to reprofit also so will pass this onto her. Good luck tomorrow. 
Pinkie - keeping everything crossed for a great result, you deserve it xx 
Boopin - hope you are well and fingers crossed for a great beta xx


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - The food sounds delicious. How's the weather and shopping?? Enjoy your trip!! :)

Bluebell & Pinkie - Fx'd for both of you ladies. :hugs: :dust:

HELLO to everyone else. :winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> 2have - The food sounds delicious. How's the weather and shopping?? Enjoy your trip!! :)
> 
> Bluebell & Pinkie - Fx'd for both of you ladies. :hugs: :dust:
> 
> HELLO to everyone else. :winkwink: :kiss:

Hi Boopin, how are you feeling? The weather is lovely and warm, the forecast called for rain all week and I haven't seen a drop:dance:
I've found prices almost double here this time. I have the same pair of Prana pants that I got for $55 in Calgary for $105 here. So have only bought MacKinley a onsie to match a dress I bought her before I left. I'll do a little more perusing tomorrow. I'm really enjoying myself though, got some yummy food & movies tonight relaxing in my room. 

Pinkie, I'll be checking in tomorrow to hear about your good news!


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, it all sounds wonderful and glad you are enjoying yourself. Best of luck with transfer tomorrow, I will be thinking of you. 

Had my blood taken today and should hopefully get results tomorrow early afternoon, I am going to be checking my emails like a mad women. Will keep you posted. X


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im so pleased for you, thats a lovely line :happydance:

Vonn Im sorry your cycles delayed I hope the genetic test all come back good

Pinkie fingers crossed for your test results tomorrow

2have the food sounds lovely, its so nice when you get healthy food without having to ask, good luck with your transfer tomorrow


----------



## LLbean

2have sounds like a wonderful time to yourself! Enjoy it!
Pinkie I will be checking here like a mad woman too to see what the BFP announcement:)
Booping when is the scan?
Vonn all in perfect timing. I know I myself want everything yesterday lol but they say if you want to make Gid laugh to tell him your plans;)


----------



## Vonn

Tuesday's a big day!! GL to Pinkie & 2have! Boopin, do you results on Tuesday, too?


----------



## Pinkie3

Results are in... HCG is 178!! I am in shock... xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yesssssssssss!!! I am so excited for you Pinkie:happydance::cloud9::thumbup:

I just logged on at work to see if you had updated. Absolutely amazing news. So happy for you and what a great number also. Enjoy!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie fantastic news!! I'm so pleased for you! :dance::bunny::wohoo:
Do you do a second beta in 24/48 hours? You put 2 back right? I like the second to see how yhe curve looks for twinnies. Sending you that :hugs: that I promised.

I'm at Reprofit. More nervous than any of my other transfers prob because DH hasn't been here to calm my nerves. Lovely day, couldn't ask for better weather!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ok ladies, we're done & done!


----------



## LLbean

PINKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG!!!! YEY!!!! :dance:
2Have you are PUPO!!!!
So exciting ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay, congrats 2 have in being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Omg love all the great news on this board!!!! So excited for all of you!!! 


I did have my consult last week and the doctor suggests we wait a couple months before trying again. So that's where we're st.


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx ladies, what a great day! 

Stacergirl, did they say why they want you to wait? I'd be frustrated. But maybe you're better than I at being on hold. I'm just no good at waiting:nope: I hope it gets you diwn the right path in the end!


----------



## TTC74

Pinkie, great news! 

2have - congrats on being PUPO! How many did you put back?


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, yey, congratulations on being PUPO :dance: enjoy the rest of your stay.

Thanks for all the love ladies, I still can't believe it and yes 2have I am going back for another blood test on Thurs, with results on Fri. I definitely want to see how the rise is going before I get too excited.

Stacergirl, why did they suggest waiting? I hope the next few months go quickly for you. 

x


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Results are in... HCG is 178!! I am in shock... xx

YES!! OMG!! I'm so overjoyed for you Pinkie. I'm literally crying tears of joy right now reading your post. That's a beautiful beta. CONGRATULATIONS mama!! :hugs:

2have - We have myself on 2nd base, Pinkie on 1st... hit us a home run girlfriend!! :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO!! Sending you bucket loads of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

CONGRATS Pinkie that's great news &#55357;&#56842;

2have Yay!!! Twinnies are already snuggling in I'm sure


----------



## Butterfly67

Fab news pinkie, so pleased for you and congrats on being pupo 2H &#128515;


----------



## Vonn

Best possible outcome for Tuesday, ladies. Yay!

--Pinkie is :cloud9: PREGNANT!!! Congrats on the :bfp:! Can't wait for Thursday/Friday.

--2have is :thumbup: PUPO!!! So glad everything went well! Settle in little embies. :baby::baby:

Woo hoo!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc I put back 2, 1 hatching blast and 1 expanded both grade AA. 

Pinkie, the second beta is to see if there are twinnies growing (or try), not to see if it's viable - it is, and you've got this! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Pinkie3

2have4kids said:


> Ttc I put back 2, 1 hatching blast and 1 expanded both grade AA.
> 
> Pinkie, the second beta is to see if there are twinnies growing (or try), not to see if it's viable - it is, and you've got this! I'm so excited for you!

I have never heard of them being about to see how many implanted by the beta results, how do they do that? 

With most normal pregnancies, the hcg should double within 48-72 hours, unfortunately I have been here before where it hasn't so I want to make sure its had a nice rise this time (although its never been this high the first time, so praying I have got this). 

Nice embryos 2have :winkwink:


----------



## 2have4kids

Well they can't really tell perfectly however twins sometimes show much higher rise over & above the regular singleton median. Those beta calculators that show the dot representations and where your line of doubling sits amongst data of other women's hcg scores are nice to make a comparison with. 

I'm not feeling anything. It's always so disconcerting to never get sick, never feel pinching or pulls, never to have food aversions. Damn it, if these twins work out I hope I get some ms at the very least!


----------



## beetle

Pinkie! Wow huge congratulations! I'm soooo happy for you! Great first number! Keeping everything crossed for your next Beta! 

2have your turn next and keeping everything crossed for you too! This thread is so exciting at the moment! &#55357;&#56836;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57224;


----------



## crystal443

2have, how are you feeling??

Pinkie,sometimes with twins your numbers will double much quicker some women also have a higher beta earlier because there's two babies. I had a beta of 180 at 6dpt and two days later it was just over 400 at 8dpt. That said as my doctor told me it makes them suspicious of twins but singletons can also produce very high numbers. Only an ultrasound will tell you for sure but it's still fun guessing :)


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> 2have, how are you feeling??
> 
> Pinkie,sometimes with twins your numbers will double much quicker some women also have a higher beta earlier because there's two babies. I had a beta of 180 at 6dpt and two days later it was just over 400 at 8dpt. That said as my doctor told me it makes them suspicious of twins but singletons can also produce very high numbers. Only an ultrasound will tell you for sure but it's still fun guessing :)

Hey Crystal, my flight from London to Calgary got cancelled today so over-nighting here. I really miss MacKinley terribly (feel almost guilty that it's all for her & not DH):dohh: Really would have liked to snuggle her today but tomorrow it is. Just taking it easy in my hotel room:coffee:

Pinkie I suppose you'll get your results back tomorrow afternoon then?

How are you feeling Boopin?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

5/31 Beta #1 = 256
6/02 Beta #2 = 520

I'm officially pregnant!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, Congratulations to you. Fantastic news. I am thrilled for you :cloud9::happydance:

Pinkie, any news about your next beta? 

2 have, hope you make it home safely. 

Hope everyone else is well x 

I had my scan today and everything looked great :flower:. Need to wait for the blood results for Down's syndrome but fingers crossed. Cannot believe that tomorrow is 13 weeks and that we are moving into the second trimester. It feels surreal.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LLbean

Booping that is FANTASTIC!
Bluebell awwww too cute!
2have FXd and as you know symptoms are weird some times... you may feel them all and be nothing OR feel nothing and BAM


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell - Your little baby bean is so adorable. LOVE LOVE your scan pic!! :hugs:

2have - I've got everything crossed for you my dear. xoxo

Pinkie - Sending you positive vibes for a nice bhcg rise!!


----------



## crystal443

Boopin, beautiful numbers!! Congrats!!

Pinkie, hope all goes well with your bloods as well :)

2have, I'd be crawling the walls with home sickness for the girls too!! Awe their little baby smells sometimes more pleasant then others lol! She's fine with her dad though I'm sure their having sooo much fun. I'm sure your almost home now so enjoy this first snuggles and fx'd those little beans are sticking well!

Beetle, beautiful scan photo!!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone go to Greece or Czech? I'm trying to weigh my options between these 2 countries. I'm also trying to decide between my eggs and donor eggs. I'd love input. I'm 41 with extremely low AMH. So, I get that donor eggs might be my best option. I'd still prefer to try my eggs, though. So, I just don't know.


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC74 said:


> Anyone go to Greece or Czech? I'm trying to weigh my options between these 2 countries. I'm also trying to decide between my eggs and donor eggs. I'd love input. I'm 41 with extremely low AMH. So, I get that donor eggs might be my best option. I'd still prefer to try my eggs, though. So, I just don't know.

Hi ttc, I've been to both Serum in Athens and Reprofit. Let me know what you'd like to know. The doctor had some thoughts on Serum and how they thaw their eggs when I asked, it didn't make me feel comforted about Serum's procedures but I know they've got some really tough cases through the slog so I really can't judge. And it wouldn't surprise me for one clinic to look critically at another. Especially ones like Reprofit - I get the feeling they area eary strict and regimented to both industry standards and legislation. 
I think you have to know you're ready for donor eggs - no one can make that decision for you. With us it was confirmation having 2 regular (but different protocol) ivf's fail due to my eggs not responding to gonadotropins. Not 1 grew. Financially & emotionally it was an easy, logical decision. But each person has a different path & experiences. I hope you can get your wanted outcome as smoothly as possible!


----------



## TTC74

Greece seems to be the better option in terms of airfare. What do you know about their protocols? Are their regulations decently strict to ensure proper procedures? How were you treated? What was your experience like there? What was your understanding of their success rates?


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin those are fantastic numbers :dance: and Bluebell absolutely gorgeous pic!! Thanks for sharing <3<3

Ttc I've sent you a pm


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--Congrats on the great betas!! :baby: or :baby::baby: ?? Time will tell :winkwink:. Can't wait to follow your pregnancy.

Pinkie--Can't wait for your follow-up results tomorrow!

Bluebell--Wow, great scan & pic! I'm so happy for you that things are going well. How have you been feeling?

2have--safe travels to you.


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks ladies for your congrats and positive words. I'm struggling at the moment to find happiness with this pregnancy. I'm so scared. Next week will be a significant week for me. I lost my last pregnancy at 5.1 weeks. If I can get through next week I'll feel much better (I can breathe a bit). It'll be a major milestone. Fx'd!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, I was the same. Major anxiety the first few weeks. I couldn't sleep and just felt scared something was going to happen. I think it is natural given everything we have been through to get pregnant. You are not alone feeling this way and I am sure once you get the next week or two past you will relax a bit more. Your beta was great so try and enjoy it :flower:

TTC - we went to Reprofit so feel free to PM me with any questions you have x 

Vonn, I am feeling fine thanks. Def feel better this last week or two. Not so sick or tired and just generally a bit 'yuck'!! Not that I am complaining :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Tt for me DE was a no brained. Chances of success with OE in your 40s is about 5% and with DE 57% but like 2H said you have to be ready. 

Bluebell fab scan pic x

Boopin great numbers, just take one day at a time X

2H when are you testing?! &#128515;


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, woo hoo, great numbers, congratulations mamma. I totally understand why you are scared, I am too but just take it one step at a time X 

Bluebell, beautiful scan picture so pleased to hear it all went well and that you are feeling good.

2have, sorry your flight was cancelled, have a safe journey home and enjoy your long cuddle with your little girl, I am sure she has missed you just as much. I hope you are feeling ok?

TTC74, I think it depends if financially you can afford to do multiple cycles to give your OE a chance? After 3 failed OE cycles moving onto DE was the best decision I made. I went to Greece, a clinic called Newlife in Thessaloniki. I absolutely love them. They have a highly successful DE and OE program. Check out their website it has a lot of information. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions?

Vonn, how is the genetic testing going with your donor?

Hope everyone is well? I waiting for my blood results to come over, I will let you know how I get on.

X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, bf i'll test tonight once I'm home or tomorrow morning if I'm too tired. 

They tried to cancel my flight again but I only have 1 day left of celexane blood thinners so I told them they'd better do whatever it takes to get me home. I was up till 3:30am re-jigging flights with them. Now i have 4 stops on the way home, leaving at 9:25am arriving 18 hours later. And woke with a cracking headache:wacko: I hope I never have to do this again!


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh 2have, what a nightmare. I am so sorry this has happened and it really is the last thing you need. big hugs to you :hugs: I am glad they sorted out the flight even though its a 4 stop over. Try and get some rest when you can and look forward to getting home.


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - I'm sorry you've got to go through this crap. Fx'd this is the last time you have to do this!! Take care and rest up when you can. I hope your headache goes away soon. Sending you the biggest hugs sweetie. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg 2h what a nightmare! Hope you get home soon x


----------



## LLbean

sheesh 2Have, what a pain! Hope you are on your way home now and get to settle soon. HUGS


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I finally got my second beta results and 72 hours later we're in at 775.7, whoop! We are over the moon with that :cloud9:


----------



## TTC74

Holy cow, pinkie! That's great! I bet you have 2 babies in there. You must be over the moon!


----------



## 2have4kids

Crappers Pinkie, triplets? Lol jk. Congrats mama! :bunny::dance::wohoo::bunny:I've touched down in Newfoundland and was eager to hear your update. Jumping for joy in my tired way!! 

Omg ladies, you know when you're sooo tired you can't keep emotions together? I'm trying to watch some movies on the plane and keep blubbering at stupid things. Shoot me now!


----------



## LLbean

Ahhhh hormones hehe it's a good sign 2have!

Pinkie yey!!! When is the US? Now I'm dying to hear if it's twins! So exciting!


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I finally got my second beta results and 72 hours later we're in at 775.7, whoop! We are over the moon with that :cloud9:

Congratulations!! That's wonderful news Pinkie!! :happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay Pinkie, I am thinking twins also!!!!! :happydance:
2 have - what a nightmare journey. You will be desperate to get home to your family and own bed xx


----------



## 2have4kids

3.5 da5dt


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> View attachment 949336

Hot diggity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: can we call all of you grand slam accomplished? Way to go 2have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 949336
> 
> 
> Hot diggity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: can we call all of you grand slam accomplished? Way to go 2have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thx LLB, your turn :dance:


----------



## LLbean

Lol I will keep you posted! But now I'm thinking I should have gone to Reprofit lol that is awesome lady!


----------



## beetle

Wowie! I'm so excited for everyone! Pinkie that's a serious jump! Could definitely be more than one in there! When is your ultrasound booked for?
2have - huge congrats ...after a crappy trip home it's the perfect ending! Thanks guys for making my weekend! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Pinkie3

Holy cow 2have, whoop what a line for so early. I can't wait to see the progression! Congratulations x

Thanks for the love ladies, I will be going to my GP for referral to epu next week. Because of my previous ectopic I've been advised to get checked out early to make sure everything is ok. Will keep you posted.

Have a great weekend x


----------



## TTC74

That's wonderful, 2have!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wowww, 2 have - unreal ! Can't believe you have a positive test and you're just off the plane! Way to go you :happydance:

It is all happening here now :flower:. And there could be three sets of twins potentially!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Amazing and Incredible 2have!! You may have your twins with a 2nd line showing that fast!! :happydance: :headspin: :dance:


----------



## stacergirl

So much fantastic news lately! I'm beyond thrilled for each of you and praying that everything continues to progress well for all of you!! You're making me want to hurry up and cycle to jump on this good luck train!! 

Afm- the reason the dr suggested waiting is simply just because he thinks it would be good to get my stress level down is all. I agree, it's been rough lately.


----------



## TTC74

I'm with you, stacer! My plan is to try another medicated IUI in July. If that doesn't work, DH and I are going to start stashing money away for a DE IVF in Greece.


----------



## sienna

Congratulations Pinkie Im so pleased for you :happydance:

2have congratulations thats lovely news :happydance:

Stacergirl a couple of months will fly by

Congratulations Boopin fantastic news :happydance:

Bluebell lovely scan pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Vonn

2have--whoa, that's amazing! :bfp: Congrats on the quick positive. Can't wait to see your betas!

It's so fun to see all this success! I hope that's me next time around. I have a local in-person donor conception support group that I go to & that hasn't been so lucky. The last two women have had retrievals with 13 and 18 eggs, respectively, but neither has made it to transfer. One ended up with 2 blasts and a crappy lining, so had to freeze. The other is hoping maybe one morula will keep growing & can still have transfer, though she was supposed to have it yesterday. The good luck on here is balancing out the bad luck there. I'm nervous because my cheaper program is due to egg sharing, so I will only end up with 7 eggs (unless we purchase more). How many did you all have at retrieval to start with? Our donor hasn't donated before, but does have two of her own children; should that reassure me a little about potential success? I'm really holding on to your positive stories to keep me sane and hopeful!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> 2have--whoa, that's amazing! :bfp: Congrats on the quick positive. Can't wait to see your betas!
> 
> It's so fun to see all this success! I hope that's me next time around. I have a local in-person donor conception support group that I go to & that hasn't been so lucky. The last two women have had retrievals with 13 and 18 eggs, respectively, but neither has made it to transfer. One ended up with 2 blasts and a crappy lining, so had to freeze. The other is hoping maybe one morula will keep growing & can still have transfer, though she was supposed to have it yesterday. The good luck on here is balancing out the bad luck there. I'm nervous because my cheaper program is due to egg sharing, so I will only end up with 7 eggs (unless we purchase more). How many did you all have at retrieval to start with? Our donor hasn't donated before, but does have two of her own children; should that reassure me a little about potential success? I'm really holding on to your positive stories to keep me sane and hopeful!!

Vonn thanks for the kind words. I hope you sail on through to a bfp very soon. About your donor, my fs told us that the person's response to gonadotropins is important and her age is what will indicate the likely response & how many eggs (younger = more quality eggs). The strongest correlation to poor quality eggs is age with genetic issues (DOR,PCOS and other things that effect infertility) a runner up.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - Our donor is 24 & without children. She yielded 16 eggs, 14 mature, 10 fertilized w/ICSI and 5 made it to blastocysts.

I believe that the age of the donor combined with sperm quality make the difference in the success of your embryos. I'm wishing you the best outcome with your LUCKY 7!! Remember that it only takes 1.. GL!! :hugs:

sienna - How are you doing lovely lady?? What are your next steps?? xoxo


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well. It looks like the tests are gradually getting darker. The first one was done late at night the second early morning and I'll go for beta testing later this week.


----------



## Bluebell bun

No doubting it 2 have :happydance: . Thrilled for you xx


----------



## LLbean

Oh 2have how awesome! Well done!!

I"almost" joined you guys in the BFPs this month but it was a CP/MC it seems...oh well, at least my body does seem to be working.


----------



## 2have4kids

Llb sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## LLbean

it's ok, I will live,


----------



## crystal443

2have!!!! YAY again congrats lovely lady that test looks exactly like mine at 3dp5dt I think your twinnies have buckled in:baby::baby: I am so chuffed for you xx:happydance::happydance:

Pinkie, those are awesome numbers hmmm maybe two for you as well!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Liz sorry, next one is the one :)


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> it's ok, I will live, at least we have a plan in place now

Liz, if you're using your own eggs does your healthcare provide free Harmony testing for you? I was terrified with MacKinley that she'd be Trisomy effected. I was 39 at the time with Mack, doctors consider every woman over 35 high risk because chromosomally 1 in 3 pregnancies are either mc or trisomy (pretty high odds of something going wrong) and so I qualified for the free trial. We were not willing to announce without this reassurance then and even now, I've got the lab for this pregnancy on my bookmarked pages. We'll have to fork out $900 for it but even though my embies are fresh as lettuce from 22 year old donors, I still want to ensure that the child's health comes first by testing comprehensively. Most doctors recommend this for 35+ but seeing that as you say, your system is functioning, if you do get pregnant have you thought about this or checked to see if your health insurance covers the testing?


----------



## Bluebell bun

LL sorry to hear this but glad you have a game plan xx


----------



## crystal443

2have I keep meaning to ask if you'll do the harmony test with yours again? We were going to with the girls but there was confusion as to whether it was reliable with twins. When I thought about mentioning it at the twins clinic we were ready for the 20 week scan but would 100% do it again if we had another&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; our 12 week tests were fine but Harmony does give peace of mind completely and you'll know if it's two girls or at least one boy !!


----------



## crystal443

Haha you just answered never mind:haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> Haha you just answered never mind:haha:

He he, yes without a doubt. You know in Europe (Italy etc) they do it with your initial check up automatically after 35. My gf was told to terminate as she had a trisomy baby. They pay very little pubilic health insurance for handicapped children due to aging chromosomal problems thanks to a very regimented mandate. I thought this was quite forward thinking. It's strange though because I thought they were a very religious bunch and you'd think this advice would be hard to impose/accept. I just enjoy seeing how other countries take care of their women. Here it seems we have to do everything for ourselves and most GP's aren't all that wise about advising high risk women (and in the North Anerican medical community high risk = any woman over 35). A good example of that is my regional fertility clinic and them telling me they tested for immune issues when they tested for 1 of maybe 25 immune problems. Then they discounted all of the clotting issues saying that wouldn't effect my ability to carry. Actually it's not only an impediment to me carrying it's a life or death situation for me as clotting can be fatal. Well it's ironic that the only pregnancy of 3 that I was able to complete was while I was on Celexane/Lovenox and prednisone. I can't sleep on prednisone but hmmm, it's a no brainer, baby or sleep? I'll do what needs to be done, including the Harmony testing, for baby's sake <3<3


----------



## crystal443

I actually quite like how things are done here in Australia, there's full public system mind you the wait's are longer etc, then there's the private side so I can pay to see a doctor privately and Medicare which all Australians have will cover a portion of the appointment and I would pay the rest. We also have public hospitals which are great or we can buy private health cover which covers private hospital care. So there's a choice there and it frees up the public system a bit if those that can buy private cover do so. Both systems work well and it's always the patients choice if they want public or to go private. I have private with pregnancy/IVF cover so would go private but you get my point it's a choice and I think countries need to give choice so those that can't afford medical care still have it and those that choose to go the private route and pay extra have that choice as well:)


----------



## 2have4kids

It's the same in Canada Crystal, most employed ppl have private insurance through their companies for a small monthly fee. It's about $35 for me to cover my family. So my DH and I then get $800 massage/acupuncure perimedical, extra for dentist, but the basic universal covers all Canadians and in my province there's no fee for that. It used to be $40/mnth but they scrapped that. So broken bones, deliveries, and emerg care are always covered, private care offers extra perks ie drugs from ivf (which is ~$6000 each time). I love the system. And so some call this socialism however I don't pay more than 22% tax on a salary between $70-100k. So that term is more fear mongering than accurate.

Problem is the Conservatives have been mismanaging it and dumbing our healthcare system down in hopes to get people so upset & desperate they're begging for US style private care only. They drove our long standing knee/hip replacement hospital into bankruptcy (I mean how does that happen?) so now people have to wait for years after diagnosis for treatment. So we voted the crooks out, and lefty NDP in and money is now getting put back into where it should be. Unfortunately they did much damage while in office and it'll take years to rebuild many similar institutions that they ripped apart under poor leadership/management.


----------



## LLbean

Yes we will definitely do the harmony test no matter what. That's a no brainer. And no, no announcement until after all is cleared.


----------



## Vonn

LLbean--What?!?! You almost snuck a bfp past us! I'm so sorry little bean didn't stick. That's gotta hurt a little. :cry: Yeah, if I would have ever gotten pregnant I definitely would have had the harmony test. 

So, people do the harmony test when using donor eggs?


----------



## LLbean

well I did blood work and it was very very low to begin with so... second test dropped so yeah. It wasn't meant to be but hey something is still working it seems ;-)


----------



## crystal443

Harmony was still advised even though late in the game for us with donor eggs, we declined because we were almost at our 20 week scan by that point but did want to have it at week 10


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> LLbean--What?!?! You almost snuck a bfp past us! I'm so sorry little bean didn't stick. That's gotta hurt a little. :cry: Yeah, if I would have ever gotten pregnant I definitely would have had the harmony test.
> 
> So, people do the harmony test when using donor eggs?

In 2012 I mmc from my first set of fresh ivf donor egg twin embryos from Reprofit. It was Turners Syndrome, they claimed it's mainly a sperm thing but who knows:shrug:DH has always had great reports so it was a surprise to see that failure. Even if they hadn't said it was dpeem related I'll now slways get tested. Some people actually carry Turners Syndrome babies yo live birth, they always pass within the first year, and the majority before birth but it's not worth the heart ache in not knowing snd then having zero options.

In Canada nauchal translucency 12 week testing is mandatory for all pregnant women (looking for signs of Downs in a round about way). I prefer NOT to go through this slow process. Harmony is comprehensive @ 10 weeks woth a 2 week wait time and with absolute certainty without the speculation that bloods + a nauchal translucency test gives you. Whereas nauchal translucency is based on probabilities that tend to get loads if women very worried (I'd be right in there stressing out!): 1/125 or 1/500 you have a Downs Syndrome baby, my gf here had 1/72 at 38 years and completely freaked out by that prognosis. They did the Harmony test after their doctor set them up with 'genetic counselling' @ 14 weeks and thankfully it came out clear. So you wait for the test results to come back at 16 weeks but what can a person do at that point if there is a problem? It gives very few options. So I'll just get my confirmation & reassurance @ 10/12 weeks.


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, beautiful second line. Can't wait to see your beta number. Hope you are feeling ok?

LL, so sorry to hear about the chemical. Hugs x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, are you feeling any different yet? Bloating, ms? Maybe in a few more weeks?
Well the frer was still darker today however my cheapie tests that say they detect 15ml/ didn't even register. I did go to the GP & get beta requisitions so I'll go tomorrow. Also getting my hemoglobin tested. I was too low to donate blood so I'm taking 3 different low-dose, easy to digest iron supplements. The last thing I want is to not have enough oxygen to feed babies, anemia/low iron is linked to ADD/ADHD and learning /cognitive disabilities:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Ha I should have checked here first lol! Glad your getting bloods done.. Cheapies were a pain, I didn't get a line for a few days either and then it was very light while the FRERS were super dark.


----------



## LLbean

.............


----------



## 2have4kids

Seeing that they don't freeze eggs in most european clinics and the rates of succss to live birth here in our clinic that deals with frozen eggs is less than 30% I'd make those into embryos and freeze them. If you froze 12 eggs you'd be lucky to get 3 to thaw and survive, they're too fragile to freeze. If you fertilized 12 eggs to embies and waited to 5 day you could get 3-10 decent embryos. Garnet had 10 perfect embies after her cycle. But fresh is best so if they reduce the cost of doing an fet I'd do it but if you can afford to do fresh...


----------



## LLbean

No


----------



## Vonn

Llbean--how long do you have to wait after your mc? My clinic says about 5% lower success rate with frozen eggs; Is it possible for DH to get the clinic a sample & fertilize them, then do a frozen embie transfer? I can't recall where you are going.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> Llbean--how long do you have to wait after your mc? My clinic says about 5% lower success rate with frozen eggs; Is it possible for DH to get the clinic a sample & fertilize them, then do a frozen embie transfer? I can't recall where you are going.

Vonn which clinic is that? Do they state their live birth rates using frozen eggs? 

Llb I think your chances are really good with an fet and I'm v excited for you. It's been a long time coming and it seems like yor clinic moves fast. Hopefully your chemical clears quickly. Mine did a few years ago within weeks I was back to normal cycles. 
How many would you put back? You don't have immune issues do you?


----------



## LLbean

...........


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## 2have4kids

It sounds like you've got a solid plan liz, wishing you a speedy ride to bfp!! xx


----------



## Vonn

llbean--very exciting! I hope that hcg is down to zero soon so you can move forward.

AFM--I just found out that donor #2 also tested positive as carrier for some genetic disease. Back to the list AGAIN. Grrrrrrrrrr.......... I didn't even cry this time, just felt a sense of resignation. Aww, c'mon! We're determined to move forward, though; will look at the list again tonight and select donor #3. Third time's a charm, right?!?!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow LL I didn't realise you were def doing DE :happydance: but sorry things are held up. Hope they get you a plan soon so that you can get your bfp on track :thumbup:

Vonn, whatever donor you end up with, you will have a lot of influence on its development and the child will be amazing and be yours. I know I was a bit unhappy about the complete lack of info on my donor but in hindsight once you have that child it really doesn't matter xx


----------



## LLbean

We will see BF


----------



## crystal443

Liz, definitley 100% it is better to freeze embryos rather then freeze the eggs :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

........


----------



## crystal443

What sort of extra expenses? I hate when they do that, it probably would have been cheaper for you to fly to Brno by yourself and transfer two double donor embryos and be done. They also offer intralipids. Just a thought if it gets too expensive


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> What sort of extra expenses? I hate when they do that, it probably would have been cheaper for you to fly to Brno by yourself and transfer two double donor embryos and be done. They also offer intralipids. Just a thought if it gets too expensive

..


----------



## 2have4kids

You know he's not proving to be a very supportive guy by playing the blame game. You don't need all the pressure, you're meant to walk through this together & support each other. If he's so angry maybe he should work that out on the clinic staff in a purposeful way (get rid of the charges and maybe threaten to involve the BBB if they're shady about all of the overages!) it only gets worse when baby comes and you'll need his support then too. However you chose to resolve it I'm sorry it's been stressful. You do the clinic that he's comfortable with and then have this to deal with. And any coordinator/fs who's wanting to freeze eggs over embies is outright mad and wasting your hard earned money.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi 2have :hugs: 
How are you feeling mama?? When do you take your beta tests?? I have my fx'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> Hi 2have :hugs:
> How are you feeling mama?? When do you take your beta tests?? Got my fx'd for you!! :dust:

Hi Boopin, feeling sick actually. Despite all the vitamins I take my immune system is down and I have the sniffles. It's ok though, this has happened almost everytime I get pregnant, I don't mind if my immune system dumbs down to welcome baby. 

My first beta at 7dp5dt came in at 199. I'll do another on Thursday to have something worth talking about. I'm interested to see the doubling rate but pleased with that initial number for sure!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations 2have!! :happydance: That's a strong beta for 7dp5dt!! I'm so happy for you. xoxo


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congrats 2 Have, that's a great result. Hopefully you will get a great result again tomorrow. 
LL- sorry to hear you are having these issues. It is so frustrating and I can totally understand why you are mad. 
Boopin, Pinkie- anything more to report? Have you got dates yet for your early scans? How are you feeling? 
Vonn, sorry to hear you are having issues with your donor. 3rd time has got to be a charm for sure. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, great beta number mamma, congratulations so happy for you. 

LL, sorry to hear about your issues but would be totally pead too. I hope you get it sorted soon and DH calms down. As for frozen eggs v embryos my clinic will only do embryos, for the same reasons 2have mentioned. Apparently there are studies and research that frozen eggs have the same success rate but its not proven yet. That's all I know.

Vonn, sorry to hear about your second donor how frustrating. Do the clinic not test for these before accepting them as donors? Otherwise you could be going around in circles here. Fingers crossed the next one is the lucky one.

Boopin, how you doing, do you have a scan booked yet?

Hi to everyone else, how are you all getting on?

AFM, I am doing good, should be 5+3 weeks today and no symptoms really although I am uncomfortably bloated. I am trying to get an appointment at my epu (I was told I need to go asap because of my previous ectopic) but in true NHS style its proving a nightmare. Midwife called me yesterday, I have an appointment with her next week (that's really early isn't it?) And if I don't get a call back today with a scan appointment I am going back to my private clinic.


----------



## LLbean

....


----------



## Vonn

LLbean--I'm sorry this is so stressful. Insurance companies are the worst. Truly deceitful. They make you work so hard for practically every little thing. I have gotten to the point that when I have a question I call 2-3 times about because so many times I have called, gotten an answer, followed through based on that answer, and then they do the opposite.

Edit: Glad things got cleared up & the clinic admitted it was wrong. I still hate insurance companies. LOL.

That's bad enough, but then you have DH blaming you. That is so cruel. I hope he sees the error of his ways and apologizes. Hugs to you.:hugs:

I can think of no one I have come across that has a DH who does even half the work to learn about, understand, be aware, let alone be pro-active, in the TTC process. It's really not much of a partnership, even in the best situations, which basically IMO consist of DH supporting DW as she does 98% of the work. Don't get me wrong, support means a lot...but support plus 50% of the work would be nicer, right?!? After years and years alone (first marriage at 38), I'll take the support and do the work. And rely on you all to keep me from losing my marbles!

Great beta, 2have, looking forward to the 2nd one!

Can't wait for scans, Pinkie, Boopin, 2have!


----------



## LLbean

Vonn said:


> LLbean--I'm sorry this is so stressful. Insurance companies are the worst. Truly deceitful. They make you work so hard for practically every little thing. I have gotten to the point that when I have a question I call 2-3 times about because so many times I have called, gotten an answer, followed through based on that answer, and then they do the opposite.
> 
> Edit: Glad things got cleared up & the clinic admitted it was wrong. I still hate insurance companies. LOL.
> 
> That's bad enough, but then you have DH blaming you. That is so cruel. I hope he sees the error of his ways and apologizes. Hugs to you.:hugs:
> 
> I can think of no one I have come across that has a DH who does even half the work to learn about, understand, be aware, let alone be pro-active, in the TTC process. It's really not much of a partnership, even in the best situations, which basically IMO consist of DH supporting DW as she does 98% of the work. Don't get me wrong, support means a lot...but support plus 50% of the work would be nicer, right?!? After years and years alone (first marriage at 38), I'll take the support and do the work. And rely on you all to keep me from losing my marbles!
> 
> Great beta, 2have, looking forward to the 2nd one!
> 
> Can't wait for scans, Pinkie, Boopin, 2have!

...


----------



## 2have4kids

We tend to marry our fathers. I'm glad the clinic is doeting some things out for you. You're going through a mc liz, you need to let that man know it's not ok to blow up at you, get ahd of himself and don't accrpt his blame or aggressve behaviour. If he can't control himself he can take a walk right? Being an attorney makes it no more acceptable than from a trailor trash red neck. Especially if you've suffered anxiety previously from childish outbursts. 

Vonn i agree with you about us lafies taking the lead in everything. It becomes tiresome and wearing to always have to tow the line. I have a pretty relaxed guy myself and I just thank my lucky charms that he pulls his weight at home and is so good with MacKinley. I wouldn't be having more kids if he didn't. I have a friend at work who's a slave to her husband in cleaning, cooking, and childcare. She's cambodian which traditionally the women, including female siblings, take care of the men...laundry, cooking, cleaning. Her DH is caucasian and I wonder if when he was looking for a partner he saw this and thought 'perfect'! I cringe. She was smart to give away her mayernity clothes adter finding out she was a single mom (within their marriage). She let him know she's not having anymore kids with him and his tesponse was 'don't ypu think that should be discussed between the two of us?' Haha, I told her when you don't lift a finger you don't get a vote! We all get stuck with our own set of issues, it's stressful times like this when we need their support the most.


----------



## LLbean

...........


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* My 3rd beta @ 16dp5dt = 4,387. I'll retest in two days. I'm very happy with these results!! I'll keep you lovely ladies updated. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thats great numbers Boopin! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin that's fantastic news! When's your scan mama?
My second results came in 644 and when I chart them they look like this:


----------



## 2have4kids

Or this:


----------



## crystal443

Boopin and 2have!! Great numbers ladies yay!! Some more twins coming up:happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

2have that's how my numbers tracked :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fabulous numbers ladies, I think we could easily have 3 sets of twins here :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

2have4kids said:


> Boopin that's fantastic news! When's your scan mama?
> My second results came in 644 and when I chart them they look like this:
> View attachment 950292

My scan is scheduled on Friday 6/17.

Congrats on your awesome beta numbers!! Woop Woop!! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ok Boopin & Pinkie, you both need tickers, the countdown is on!


----------



## crystal443

Not long til you find out Boopin! Very exciting for all of you :)


----------



## LLbean

OMG can't wait to see all of your ultrasound findings!!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Amazing betas, ladies! Scans are gonna be so exciting.

LLbean--I'm glad things are better with DH. I feel like my DH is a terrible arguer. I just want to discuss the issues; DH focuses (nitpicks) so much on how I say things and my specific word choices that we have a hard time talking about the actual problem. I hate it and find it very immature of him. 

Exciting plans for the weekend, anyone?

AFM--CD 41. When will my cycle end? Well, not as much of a rush anymore since nothing is currently set up... 

I have gone through the donors again & narrowed down. DH and I will look at profiles and decide this weekend since we aren't really awake together during the week. I'm pretty sure we are down to one because DH was nicknaming some of the others not super positive names, but still saying he was open to them. I said that I couldn't really envision using eggs from a donor he was referring to negatively, even in jest. I'm good with the one he seems to like best. She's been on my short list the last two times.


----------



## LLbean

yes Vonn they could be big kids LOL

hope you are happy with your new donor choice!


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - GL with your new donor selection. I hope the 3rd times the charm!! :winkwink:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn it doesn't help when DH's are negative like that, it's such a hard process as is. I hope this donor is the donor that brings your family to you. Keep your spririts up and don't let your DH's immaturity effect your decisions. Do what's right for you bella xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ok my first screenings are set, June 30 for heartbeat(s) and July 21 for 1st prenatal. Hurry on up June 30!!


----------



## Vonn

Woohoo! June 17 (Boopin) and 30 (2have). Pinkie when is your first appt? And Bluebell, when do you go back in? I can't remember, do you know gender?

AFM--well, today I went for a walk with DH. He was yammering away and kinda missed a turn we normally take as we walk around a lake near our condo. I pointed (as in turn left) so I wouldn't interrupt him. He looked that way but didn't actually start walking in that direction. I did, and our feet got tangled up. I fell hard on the asphalt. I scraped up my wrists, knees, and elbows. My thumb hurts, as does my toe. Apparently, I did not brace my fall very well because I hit my face...scrapes on my cheekbones, chin, and little spot on my nose. Can you imagine?!?!?! :haha: I felt like I was 100 years old; I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to get up. I was able to walk home, it really wasn't that bad. Humiliating, of course, because we were close to a beach filled with people. :blush: DH felt horrible and cleaned all my wounds when we got back. He's been very sweet about it. It was only a little bit his fault. LOL. Then, I stupidly had plans to go to yoga with my sister & I did. Couldn't do anything using my wrists, my knees, or my toes. DUH, that's almost everything!:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Oh wow 2have cannot wait for June 30th!! Boopin not long to go can't wait!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn that's a rough day alright! Hopefully your scrapes heal soon :hugs:
If it makes you feel any better my DH got a black eye from trimming the grass today. A pebble flew up & hit his eye. I thought MacKinley did it to him because she's had some powerful kicks lately but she's innocent!

Crystal my GP said to do the free 10 week blood test here before we jump to the Harmony test. If there are markers for Downs or Trisomy then to go ahead with the Harmony test. It's expensive so I'll do that. I don't think we're going to find out the gender(s). It'll make it really hard to name them & get prepared :wacko:

Bluebell, Pinkie & Boopin are you finding out gender?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey ladies, a bit of catching up to do, sorry I have been awol its been a busy week and unfortunately I have woken up with a cold today and feeling poorly, looks like a couple of days of rest for me.

Boopin, 2have, fantastic numbers ladies, they are high rising. There has got to be twins in there. Good luck with the scans I can't wait to hear about them.

Vonn, sorry to hear about your fall that sounds nasty, I hope you heal quickly. Good luck with your 3rd donor I hope this is the one for you. 

Apart from my cold I am doing ok, U/S is now booked for next week, Thurs 16th and I am terrified. I have never got to this stage and it couldn't come quick enough. Oddly I have a midwife appointment booked for Tues, surely that's too early and best to wait until after the scan but she wants to see me. 

2have, if we have a singleton then no we wont find out the gender but if we have two then I might be tempted? 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## LLbean

so Thursday and Friday we get to find out how many more twins are coming!!!!

Vonn sorry about the scrapes but glad he's being sweet ;-)

2have so no ultrasound at all until the 30th? guess we wait longer for your twin reveal ;-)


----------



## 2have4kids

Yea, llbean, it's when they know they'll see heartbeat(s). How are you doing and what's the news with your clinic then?

I didn't tell you guys on Thursday night I got terrible diarrhea from 1-6am and then I was do nausiated & dehydrated that I couldn't drink anything and my stomach was cramping so bad. DH took me to ER where I puked my brains out and then they got me on an iv for the next 5 hours. When I got home DH took Mack out and I bleached the house, cleaned the sheets, vacuumed snd mopped the floors with vinegar. I still had a bloated tummy last night and what seemed like a lake swooshing around in there. Until it all came out over night & morning. 

This morning we were supposed to take MacKinley to a baby animal festival weekend and DH said he couldn't come that he has the runs and is about to puke. So I took her with grandma -it was great and she loved it. Got home, fed her lunch and when I was rocking her before her nap she puked up all over. And then two more times. It's the first time she's been sick since she was born. I almost burst into tears when she was heaving - it was so hard to watch her go through that and I feel so responsible! She refused to drink anything and then fell asleep. So I went out to get Pedialyte freezies & drink & gatorade for DH & more chlorox bleach (the health link nurse thinks it's either flu or Norwalk). Doing laundry now and she's taking the pedialyte very slowly. She managed to puke on evveereryything, and re-bleaching the house. 

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend tho! The one good thing was the ER doctor ordered that second beta for me as I was supposed to be in the clinic that morning getting the second beta done. So the emerg doc & nurse all smiles came in to tell me my beta score and asked about my first beta. They were all very excited to see how high the doubling rate was and thought, like I did, that it's twins <3<3


----------



## LLbean

oh 2have sounds like quite the bug you all got...yuk! But YEY on the Betas :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Liz sounds like an excellent plan!:thumbup:


----------



## Bluebell bun

So exciting ladies &#65533;&#65533;. Fingers crossed for fab scan reports xx 
Vonn, 2 have - sounds as though you have both been in the wars and hope you feel better soon. 
LL- great news that you can hopefully do fresh insemination. 
We are leaving for Florida on Friday so really looking forward to that. I have my 20 week scan on 25 July. Got my letter yesterday saying we are low risk for Down's so delighted to hear that. Looking forward to a nice relaxing break &#65533;&#65533;
We are undecided about finding out gender. I was thinking yes but hubby thinks we should have a surprise! We have some more weeks to mull it over. If he doesn't want to know I am happy to leave it !


----------



## LLbean

Blue I didn't know with mine because back then I only got one ultrasound and her legs were crossed lol. I suspected girl because I only had girl names hahaha


----------



## LLbean

:wave:


----------



## 2have4kids

Liz that's great news!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay, fab news LL. Glad you got it sorted xx


----------



## crystal443

Great news Liz keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Pinkie3

How exciting LLbean, great news x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck today Pinkie for your scan x So excited for you :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Ladies, we had our scan today and we saw one perfect heartbeat <3

It was an emotional morning because for some reason the EPU always do an abdominal scan (why when its so early I don't know) and first she said there was sac with nothing in it. I had to empty my bladder and have a transvaginal and there it was flickering away. I burst into tears!! There is something else there but they are not sure if its an empty sac, the second embryo that is just behind or a bleed? I am going back in two weeks time for a repeat scan where I will know more. But the main thing is we have one little nugget and couldn't be happier. 

How is everyone else getting on? 

x


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Pinkie! 

I think I may have a vfpl. Stay tuned . . .


----------



## LLbean

YEY Pinkie! And who knows if the second one is hiding!

TTC74 what is a vfpl?


----------



## TTC74

LLbean said:


> YEY Pinkie! And who knows if the second one is hiding!
> 
> TTC74 what is a vfpl?

very faint pink line


----------



## LLbean

oh ok lol sorry slow today.

FXd for you!!!!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's fabulous news! :bunny: I'm so pleased everything is ok. What a scare with the abdominal scan. I know they're starting with one on me on the 30th because I have to go in there with full bladder. Hopefully no scares, I don't know how much more my heart can handle.

Ttc all the best with the bfp, hope to see a progressively darker line.

Boopin gl tomorrow!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congrats Pinkie. What a roller coaster of emotion for you, thrilled that you have one perfect little heartbeat which is what matters most :happydance:

TTC - fingers crossed for you. Sounds promising :flower:

Boopin - all the best for tomorrow. How are you feeling ?


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats pinkie that is fab news!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Pinkie that is awesome news!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you ladies x

Ttc, fingers crossed that beautiful line gets darker.

Boopin, best of luck with your scan today x


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--I'm thrilled you have a little bean settling in to the right place and making a 9 month home! It will be exciting to see if there is another one hiding next time. Hopefully, less stressful.

ttc--GL with the vfpl.

Boopin--thinking of you!

AFM--I got AF after a 45 day cycle. For some reason having it up in the air when AF would ever come back was super annoying. Probably cuz it's the only thing I had to focus on. Hopefully, this cycle will be more normal.

We decided on donor #3. We both feel good about her, but I've become less excited about the process each time we pick, for good reason, I think. Self preservation. She's currently in-cycle & will be done in early July. I have to contact the clinic again then. They won't "reserve" her for us. If she says "yes" to cycling again, then she'd get the genetic screening done. They won't do it on her now, only if she says "yes" to us. That will extend it two more weeks. The nurse thought we'd potentially be in Syracuse mid- to late-August. Of course I have work obligations right around that time so I think we'd have to push it to early September. At least that's easy to do by extending the time we are on birth control pills a little bit.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Ladies,

We have 1 little bean with a heartbeat of 126 bpm!! I'm in utter shock and disbelief. Thanks for all of your support.

Congratulations Pinkie!! :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin I've been checking all day for your update! :wohoo:
I'm so pleased for you! Congratulations bella xx


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Boopin and Pinkie. Great news!


----------



## Pussycat1

Vonn said:


> Since twins have come up, I am curious about everyone's thoughts on twins versus singleton. We are weighing the pros and cons about putting one or two back. (I know embies can split on their own, so we only have so much control. Plus egg quality matters too.) I feel quite unsure of what to do. On one side, I want two kids. And the sooner the better. And I'd rather not have to start this tortuous journey all over again. On the other side, I know it's much harder on your body & with my health issues, I'm afraid my body wouldn't handle it well. I don't want to try for too much and end up with nothing. Plus, the difficulty & expense of having two infants (day care, etc.) at once. What do you all weigh when making this decision???,

Hey ladies / Vonn, so sorry I've been absent, I am catching up but have another 40 pages to read! However just saw this post and had to respond! My girls are now 5 months old and I am truely blessed to have them! There's no denying that a twin pregnancy can be risky and cause problems, but it is not always the case. I've met a lot of twin mums and no matter what their story they all say it was worth it. From my own experience: I'm 45 years old, had 2 embryos transferred and both implanted, 1 also split which meant at 6 weeks I had 3 heartbeats. I have to say I was terrified and had never considered that 2 could become 3. Anyway, a week later the third heartbeart was gone and I had my MCDA twins. My pregnancy was SO easy, no sickness nothing! I had an elective c section at 36 weeks on advice if Dr (age and because they were identical) and both girls were small, but healthy and strong with no need for special care. Caring for twins is hard, but I am lucky as my girls are pretty easy. There are things that I can't do as easily as my mummy friends with single babies (eg swimming), and I often think how easy one baby would be, but then me and my other half wouldn't have one each to cuddle! It is expensive, but there are very few things you have to buy new and where I live there's an amazing twin network. Many classes offer twin discount, but you often have to ask and also have to check about suitability and accessibility. Twin mums are amazingly supportive of each other. I can't imagine life with only one baby, even at the toughest times, I know I am blessed. 
I'm going to try and catch up properly with where everyone's at, but it may take a while! x


----------



## LLbean

Boopin!!!! So exciting! Sounds like a boy hehehe. Congrats!

Ok 2 for 2 so 2have we wait on you next :dance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pc lovely to read you!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thrilled for you Boopin. That is wonderful news x


----------



## 2have4kids

Ttc how are the tests progressing?


----------



## TTC74

I think it's a little lighter this morning. It's concerning. I got a pos on a digi this morning, though.


----------



## 2have4kids

TTC74 said:


> I think it's a little lighter this morning. It's concerning. I got a pos on a digi this morning, though.

Yes that might be difficult to gage. The frer's show nice progressions whereas the digitals jump to only showing quite high hcg numbers and can be concerning if you're not far along.


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats boopin that's great news!


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies, I go away for a few days and come back to lots of positive news which is lovely to see :happydance:

Boopin congratulations on your little bean thats a great heartbeat :happydance:

Congratulations 2have on being pregnant cant wait for your scan :happydance: 

LLbean great news youll be cycling soon

Pinkie Im so pleased for you thats great news :happydance:


----------



## hoping4morebb

best of luck to all...stalking ;-)


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - Your up next, hun. I'm sending you positive vibes for the 30th!! :dust:

Congrats TTC on your BFP!! :happydance:

Pinkie - How are you feeling?? xoxo

I wish everyone a safe and fun weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hopingormore welcome :wave:

Sienna, how are things with you, any new on the horizon?


----------



## Pussycat1

2have4kids said:


> Crystal that's very interesting. I wonder about pc's twins too! Is there an easy way your GP could test to find out? Crystal, when's your next meeting with your RI? Would you ask his opinion about blood donation, how that might effect thrombophelia/antiphospholipid antibodies? I'll be tsking a really goid haem iron supplement but would like an off the cuff opinion...i might write Dr Sher online, he seems to answer people freely and see what his opinion is.
> Bluebell how are you doing? We haven't heard from you in a while.

Sorry, delayed response to things, I'm slowly catching up and responding as i reach them, apologies also if things have moved on since then as I haven't read further. 
My girls are definetly identical, they shared a placenta but each had their own amniotic sac. The reason we know 100% for sure is we had 2 hatchling blasts transferred and at our first scan there were 3 heartbeats, 2 in one placenta, the third in its own placenta. The third heartbeat was very weak and had gone at the next scan. x


----------



## Pussycat1

Right, I've caught up! 
OMG!!! What news there's been! You BFP ladies, I am so excited for you! 2have so impressed that you've gone for it so soon and such amazing news. 
Crystal, I remember when you got pregnant with your girls and here you are thinking about going back, amazing! I totally get your fears about another set if twins though! 
Beetle, time has flown past! I had my MCDA girls at 36 weeks by elective c section. It was all very straight forward and recovery quick and easy. Neither baby needed special care. I was in hospital for 5 days, but only to try and establish feeding. I tried very hard to BF but my milk never really came in properly, despite expressing. The girls just wouldn't latch. Eventually when they were 6 weeks old they did, and until then we managed c1 feed a day of expressed breast milk, after 6 weeks until about 13 weeks they had 1 breast feed a day, but it was really more of a cuddle as I simply didn't produce enough milk. That said I know a lot of twin mums who do feed so it is possible, just bloody hard and no one told me it would be that hard. It took me a while to come to terms with that, but it meant I got help with feeding. So excited for you! 
Ladies its been so nice to catch up with all your news, I'm going to try and keep up! 
xx


----------



## hoping4morebb

PC congrats on the twins!


----------



## Vonn

Pussycat--so good to hear from you! What are Lily and Iris up to now??

All the pregnant ladies...Bluebell, Pinkie, Boopin, 2have, Beetle, TTC...I am living vicariously through you, so please share how you are feeling; any crazy or totally normal symptoms?!?

Llbean--when will things start happening for you?

Hoping4--what's your story?

Hi Crystal, Sienna & Stacer! And anyone I missed!

AFM--Nothing's happening for me. Just waiting. First, for the donor we want to finish her current cycle and then (hopefully) agree to cycle again. Next, for the genetic screening to (hopefully) come back clean. Then, for cycles to sync. Finally, to actually start. That's a lot of waiting. But in the scheme of things it's really not that long, it just feels that way right now.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Vonn, sorry ypu have to wait so long. Do you think September-ish would be the big month for you? 

I feel absolutely nothing, no cramping, not overly tired except for the early morning starts with MacKinley, and 3:30/5:30am feeds. No ms, not very much bloating...I'd prefer a little ms really or food averersions just to remind me I'm pregnant. But this is exactly how it went with #1 so we wait till heartbeat scan! 

MacKinley prefers to walk than crawl. She gets so flustered crawling but I don't want her walking as her balance is terrible :haha: so I let her duke it out on the floor. Next week I think it'll be smoother, hopefully!


----------



## Coolstar

OMG , I have so much to catch up !! And so many BFP's , i am so happy.
2have, you are pregnant!! It's amazing, sorry I couldn't read everything but is it natural or IVF ? I am so happy for you.
Boopin, Hun , yaaayyyy . Was thinking about you. You will be a mama soon, don't worry. Lots of hugs :)
TTC, congratulations!
Pinkie, I am so happy for you. congratulations and don't worry. Everything will be fine this time.
Llbean, how are you ?
Sorry if I missed anyone. So excited to read the BFPs. The journey is really worth it. DS is 6 months today and I am enjoying every second. Those who are trying just don't give up and those pregnant just enjoy it :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi coolstar, a famous Reprofit FET. 2 back, grade A hatching & expanded.


----------



## Pinkie3

PC/Coolstar, so lovely to hear from you both and that you are loving every minute with your little ones. I am sure life has changed a lot for you. Sounds wonderful. 

2have, once MacKinley starts walking there will be no stopping her. She isn't even a year yet is she? She is keen. I am sure those symptoms will kick in soon but I hope you are one of the lucky ones who doesn't get too sick. 

I am feeling terrible, nauseous, heartburn and tired but not complaining because its very reassuring. Some days are better than others but I am dealing with it. DH is loving it, whenever I tell him how bad I am feeling his response is always 'excellent news'!!

Vonn, waiting, waiting, waiting. Seems to be the story of our lives doesn't it. I am waiting too, for my next scan. Is your donor allowed to go straight after already having a cycle? I hope it goes quickly for you, in the meantime be kind to yourself and get your body baby ready. 

How is everyone else? x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie everyone warns me about the walking...oh enjoy that she stays put right now:haha: I think I'll quite enjoy her being a little more independant. Nothing like a squawking 9 month old who hates crawling she fusses & cries most time while on all fours and wants you to help her stand up. It's constant! But the smiles that get generated from a good walk around the house or even just getting her up are worth the effort! 

Thiswaiting for scans/donors is crazy. 9 more days till ours, better be 2 little beans in there. I'd prob do another fet @ Reprofit if we have a singleton right now. And thdn mooore waiting! Not a patient person, and we haven't told anyone we're pregnant either except for mom & sis. Will announce after the 12 week scan with a 'training to be big sister' fb photo of MacK in the back yard & a cute tea party or equivalent set up with dolls.


----------



## sienna

2have4kids said:


> Hopingormore welcome :wave:
> 
> Sienna, how are things with you, any new on the horizon?

2have we're looking at going out to Prague in November now, they have found us a female donor we liked but waiting on a male now and as I need a hysteroscopy the month before and can't get time off in August & September I'm looking at October for the hysteroscopy & then November for the transfer.


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna - :hugs: It's nice to get an update from you. I'm happy to hear you have a plan in place!! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna that's great news! Very glad to hear a plan in the works, very excited for you xx


----------



## crystal443

2have, I find it easier with them walking it is busier and they are fast little monkeys but it does open new things to do like the park, they can easily climb off and on things, daddy can chase them and run with squeals of delight. I just find it easier in general to take them outside etc. the only thing we never never never do is allow them out of their stroller when shopping etc. they don't even think to try to escape either lol

Pinkie, nice to see you here again :) do you think you'll go again? This will be it for us whether it works or not we will be finished :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Crystal I think only you are crazy enough (and maybe 2H!) to go again after twins :rofl: :haha::kiss:


----------



## 2have4kids

Kids are the spirit & joy of life. I will always cherish my kids, dreamed for so many years of dinners with a table full of kids, movie night + popcorn, games (mouse trap, greasy chip), tobogganing, ski vacations, beach vacations...so many memories to make. And then, if you do well by them & keep in good relations you get to grow old with a loving family surrounding you. I couldn't dream of anything better.


----------



## LLbean

2have that does sound like a great life <3


----------



## crystal443

:haha:Haha Butterfly, its been really great the girls are super easy so I think that played a huge role in our decision. This will be it though whether it works or not we are done, if it doesn't work we're ready to move on with life and enjoy the girls if we are blessed with hopefully one more then we have all this to do over again:haha::haha: it's also finances and looking after them properly, we're blessed with Mark's job so nothing holding us back:thumbup: 

I agree with 2have as well love having family around and being busy :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds fab 2H, didn't mean to offend you with my comment. It was meant as a good crazy not a bad one :hugs: In fact my theme tune for life is Seal's Crazy xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Butterfly67 said:


> Sounds fab 2H, didn't mean to offend you with my comment. It was meant as a good crazy not a bad one :hugs: In fact my theme tune for life is Seal's Crazy xx

Omg bella, no offence taken! I'm such a sap when it comes to kids. I have this long bucket list of things on my iphone that i have to do with MacKinley. I get so excited thinking of the great times to come. It also helps feul the thousands if nappy changes and crying because she doesn't want to go to sleep days:haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, it's twins for us with 2 healthy heartbeats:dance::bunny::bunny::dance:
I won't have the report till tomorrow, I spotted last night so the GP sent me in for a scan this aft but i guess everything looked great!


----------



## crystal443

So excited for you!!! it is one of the hardest yet joyful experiences of my life. Pregnancy was tough especially toward the end but it is so worth it! Watching them grow together is joy. Mack is going to be an awesome big sister xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations 2have!! I'm so happy your wish came true... TWINS!! :baby::baby:


----------



## TTC74

Great news 2have! Congrats!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> So excited for you!!! it is one of the hardest yet joyful experiences of my life. Pregnancy was tough especially toward the end but it is so worth it! Watching them grow together is joy. Mack is going to be an awesome big sister xx

I'm ready for anything! :wohoo::flasher::yellowcard::holly:


----------



## LLbean

OMG finally TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOO excited for you!!!! WOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Ha 2have you've wanted this for so long I am so happy it's finally your time :)


----------



## Vonn

2have--so happy for you that there's double trouble settling in there for you!!!!:dance::dance: Scary about the spotting. How is that going?


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> Ha 2have you've wanted this for so long I am so happy it's finally your time :)

I feel like you lead the way, just following in your footsteps! all the advice about immunes, doing the same with Reprofit - such a great clinic.:thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> 2have--so happy for you that there's double trouble settling in there for you!!!!:dance::dance: Scary about the spotting. How is that going?

It let up this morning. I held off on my blood thinners and got into bed straight away after taking a bit of an early progesterone injection & topping up all my meds. Let DH handle LO... Thankfully the sonographer didn't see any sch either. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I bet the spotting was just them settling in more. Rest my friend!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congrats 2 have , just what you were dreaming of :cloud9:


----------



## Pinkie3

2have, this is amazing. I am so happy this happened for you x


----------



## Butterfly67

So happy for you 2H. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sienna

:happydance:Congratulations 2have thats wonderful news, youll soon have a house full :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies,

Heartbeat undetectable at 7.2 weeks, measured 6.5 weeks. D&C scheduled on Tuesday 6/28. I'm devastated to the core of my being. It's going to take a long time to grieve this miscarriage. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Oh no Booping :( I am so so sorry. I know the feeling too well. Hugs to you lady :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry boopin. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh Boopin, I don't know what to say I am so so sorry. How can this happen again? My heart breaks for you. 
You and DH take care of each other - hugs x


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--oh, my goodness, I was not expecting this at all. I'm sure you are devastated & I'm soooooo sorry you have to go through this again. We are here for you, to help you carry this heavy load of grief. I'll be thinking of you, please take care.


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Heartbeat undetectable at 7.2 weeks, measured 6.5 weeks. D&C scheduled on Tuesday 6/28. I'm devastated to the core of my being. It's going to take a long time to grieve this miscarriage. :cry:

:cry: omg I'm so sorry Boopin. :hugs:
Will you try getting tested for immune issues? I'm so crushed, this breaks my heart.


----------



## crystal443

Oh Boopin I am so so sorry, the mmc are completely devastating and blindside us, I had a few and there's nothing that anyone can say to make it better. Take some time to heal will be thinking of you


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh boopin I'm so so sorry :cry:


----------



## sienna

:hug::hug::hug:boopin I'm so sorry


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, I am thinking of you today lovely xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies,

I'm back home from the hospital. I'm doing okay, just mild to moderate cramping and light bleeding. I'm still very emotional. My hcg rose over 50,000. I'm sure it's going to take awhile for it to fall under 5. We're sending the pregnancy contents to pathology for chromosomal testing, hopefully we'll be able to get some answers as to why it failed.

I'll continue to support all of you through your ttc journeys. I can't imagine not being a part of this wonderful community of fabulous ladies. As for me, I'll be taking a break until the end of the year. I have 1 embryo remaining and I want to give it the best chance for success. I'll be doing more testing and improving my health to prepare for my final FET.

I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your loving support and encouraging words. I wish you all the very best! :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, I am so sorry to hear this. I am heartbroken for you. Please take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--you are showing amazing strength and resilience. This WILL work for you, I truly believe your commitment to this torturous process will pay off. In the meantime, love yourself and DH, get some answers, and take care. I'm glad you won't be leaving us, we'd miss you! Big hugs. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?

AFM--I am supposed to check in with my clinic the first week of July to see if the donor we want is done with her current cycle & if so, request to cycle with her. I wish they would just put us down for wanting her and ask her if she wants to go again, but they won't do that; they make the recipient responsible for requesting once the donor's current cycle is done. Of course that means I just keep bugging them to find out if retrieval has happened yet. I just messaged my nurse to see if the donor is still set for retrieval next week. Hopefully, all is still on track.


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin, I couldn't agree more with what Vonn said, we're so lucky to have a positive strong spirit like you on this thread, I'd hate to lose you. Very glad you got the embryo tested, it's exactly what I did when it happened to me. It turned out mine had Turner Syndrome and I had immune issues (but that came out with seperate testing which would be obvious anyway if your embryo turns out chromosomally competent).

Take care of yourself, do small things everyday that bring you joy. My heart ached for so long and I was so depressed there's not alot anyone can say to help this crappy process. I'm glad to hear you have 1 more - your embies turned out really high quality and way more thsn we ever got. There's hope! Sending you massive hugs xx :hug::hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn, I hope she transfers next week so that you can get your answers. The waiting is really hard. Happy to hear things are moving aling abeit slowly. 

Llbean, how are things with you? Any news on timing for your next round? Do they still want to freeze eggs first or can you fo a fresh cycle?


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, I second everything Vonn and 2have said. Look after yourself lovely and we will always be here.


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, you have the patience of a saint. Your clinic do things a little odd don't they? I hope you don't have to wait too much longer and she agrees to another cycle. Does she have to wait a number of natural cycles before being allowed to go again? I know I had to when using my own eggs.

2have, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

LLbean, any news? 

How is everyone else? 

I am doing ok, been having on and off symptoms and sickness, a little worried because they seems to have almost disappeared from yesterday. I have my repeat scan tomorrow where I should be 8w3d and I am praying everything will be ok.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> Vonn, you have the patience of a saint. Your clinic do things a little odd don't they? I hope you don't have to wait too much longer and she agrees to another cycle. Does she have to wait a number of natural cycles before being allowed to go again? I know I had to when using my own eggs.
> 
> 2have, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> LLbean, any news?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I am doing ok, been having on and off symptoms and sickness, a little worried because they seems to have almost disappeared from yesterday. I have my repeat scan tomorrow where I should be 8w3d and I am praying everything will be ok.

Pinkie all the best with your scan tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. Sorry to hear you've had sickness! 

I get sick feeling after I eat and it started tonight. We were out for 5 hours doing a hilly river park walk and I came home famished. Had some kale salad while waiting on bbq chicken & roasties. Had 1/2 a chicken breast and 5 half roasties and just about puked. Why can I never eat when pregnant? The babies are only the size of blueberries. Had to lie down for 1/2 while the feeling passed. I was worried about gaining weight because I've had a crazy appetite lately but this was a reminder from last time, it takes 3 hours for me to eat a meal. Just have to eat very slowly.:pizza::sick:


----------



## LLbean

Boopin you are amazing and we are so happy you are part of our BNB family and your support always shows. This baby will come for you. Hang in there!

As for me...it's going. They actually upped my dose of meds because it seems my TSH went up like crazy with the MC or something...almost wondering if it is what caused the MC? anyway...waiting to see if the new dosage brings it back down


----------



## crystal443

Boopin, so glad your looking into things and taking your time before you transfer again. I kept being told I needed donor eggs and everything would magically be ok. It wasn't, I had pretty severe immune issues so was so depressing when de didn't work for us. Have you been tested for clotting issues etc? If you need any help just let me know 2have has a ton of knowledge about immunes too. i'm so sorry this has happened :(

Vonn, I hope you get an update very soon about your donor, jeeze you're paying the clinic they should bloody chase it up for you :thumbup:

2have, ughh wait til later when you have no room for the food at all


----------



## crystal443

Pinkie, I always stressed when my symptoms would come and go, hang in there 

LL make sure you get your thyroid sorted and double check its sorted before you cycle :thumbup: hopefully things settle quick so you can get going on making this baby :)


----------



## LLbean

yeah TSH had gone up to 10 at one point! its a 4.47 now so hoping it will continue to come down


----------



## crystal443

Oh wow that did go up, good you found out before you cycled


----------



## beetle

Hi ladies! Wow so much has been happening. Boopin I'm truly gutted for you - it really sounds like something else like immune issues is going on. I'm glad you are giving yourself time to recover and find out what the problem. I hope you get the answers you need. And congrats to all the other pregnant ladies. 2have - great news about twins so pleased as it was what you wanted. Pinkie all the best for your scan! Ll Bean - wow that's majorly quick change on your thyroid - it's v important to get it settled before starting treatment. Hope it calms down quickly. 

AFM I'm currently nearly 33 weeks and entering the really painful last few weeks of twin pregnancy!!energywise I'm fine but it's so painful at night as I just cannot get comfy! Last scan showed that twin 1 was 3lb 11 and twin 2 was 3lb 15 so they are doing well so far. They are keeping a close eye on me as there is a greater risk of the placenta failing with twin pregnancy. C section booked 29th July but not sure we will last that long!


----------



## Pinkie3

LL, glad they picked it up before you cycle and I hope the meds help it settle so you can move on quickly.

2have, I can't eat a big meal it makes me feel worse I have to eat little and often which then feels like I am constantly eating! I hope you haven't had too much sickness since.

Bettle, I can only imagine how uncomfortable it must be at the moment and I hope you are getting plenty of rest when you can. Only a few more weeks to go and your girls will be here, how wonderful. 

AFM, we had our repeat scan today and still one perfect little bean. It still feels so surreal writing this because I never thought it would happen. They said there was no need for another scan until our 12 weeks because everything looks perfect.


----------



## 2have4kids

beetle said:


> Hi ladies! Wow so much has been happening. Boopin I'm truly gutted for you - it really sounds like something else like immune issues is going on. I'm glad you are giving yourself time to recover and find out what the problem. I hope you get the answers you need. And congrats to all the other pregnant ladies. 2have - great news about twins so pleased as it was what you wanted. Pinkie all the best for your scan! Ll Bean - wow that's majorly quick change on your thyroid - it's v important to get it settled before starting treatment. Hope it calms down quickly.
> 
> AFM I'm currently nearly 33 weeks and entering the really painful last few weeks of twin pregnancy!!energywise I'm fine but it's so painful at night as I just cannot get comfy! Last scan showed that twin 1 was 3lb 11 and twin 2 was 3lb 15 so they are doing well so far. They are keeping a close eye on me as there is a greater risk of the placenta failing with twin pregnancy. C section booked 29th July but not sure we will last that long!

Oh Beetle hang in there! I hope you can make it a little longer to get their weights up a touch more. Well done mama! I can't wait to hear about how things go! Fx for you for a smooth last little bit and delivery xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> LL, glad they picked it up before you cycle and I hope the meds help it settle so you can move on quickly.
> 
> 2have, I can't eat a big meal it makes me feel worse I have to eat little and often which then feels like I am constantly eating! I hope you haven't had too much sickness since.
> 
> Bettle, I can only imagine how uncomfortable it must be at the moment and I hope you are getting plenty of rest when you can. Only a few more weeks to go and your girls will be here, how wonderful.
> 
> AFM, we had our repeat scan today and still one perfect little bean. It still feels so surreal writing this because I never thought it would happen. They said there was no need for another scan until our 12 weeks because everything looks perfect.

Pinkie, I'm so relieved that everything is ticking along for you! When's your 12 week scan then? That's the most exciting one from what I remember. They point out all of baby's features. 
I haven't felt ms at all, just can't eat very much at once. Will be taking food very slowly!

Llbean did they give you parameters of where they want your numbers before you cycle? I seem to remember someone else on B&B Boopin perhaps talking about the magical number of 2 or less? Can't remember now. All that working out you're doing should help things nicely:thumbup: Hormones are fat soluable and when you get moving it helps your body 'read' what it is they're trying to do by unlocking them from the fat. Including responding to IVF drugs. It's definitely part of the reasonI think I've only ever been able to get pregnant naturally by working out and losing weight like a mad woman. I don't necessarily have that much to lose but oh wow, things start working when I force the fat burning & exercise.
Wishing you a speedy cycle/BFP.


----------



## LLbean

yeah it seems the magic number is under 2.5. They will test again in a month they said, apparently it can take that long to see the new meds take effect


----------



## LLbean

Pinkie that is wonderful! That's a bean growing in there for sure and getting strong! Were you able to hear the heartbeat? that's always so amazing


----------



## Vonn

Llbean--when you got pg, did they check your thyroid numbers and increase your dosage pretty much right away? I think it's usually about a 50% increase. If that didn't happen, make sure you get it done this time around. And hopefully they check more than just TSH. Free 4T and free T3 are just as important. 

I hate thyroid stuff. Mine is tricky, I've got something preventing T3 from getting into my cells, so I actually feel best when my T3 is really high (suppressing TSH to practically non-existent) because even though it's high in my blood, not too much gets into my cells. But that increased amount crosses the placenta & isn't good for baby, so my T3 blood level has to be in the normal range, which means not enough gets into the cells. I really want to figure out why the T3 isn't getting into my cells. It's hard to find drs who will help with this sort of thing. My dr just added vitamin A into the mix as that supposedly helps prime the T3 receptors. I hope that does the trick. Sorry for going on about this...

Ladies, I am going to lose my mind. I just found out the donor we wanted (3rd choice, mind you...) has decided she doesn't want to cycle again. I am just pissed. Excuse the language.
WTF!!! :dohh: WFT!!! :dohh: WTF!!! :dohh: WTF!!! :dohh:

I called DH to tell him and we chatted for a couple minutes. Then he was like, "I just need to process this a little. I'll call you later, okay?" Poor guy, he doesn't even know what to do any more. I am quickly losing confidence in this clinic. But everywhere else is more money and (generally) longer waits. I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## crystal443

Beetle, ah those last weeks are so hard and painful and so short of breath... Just trying to sit felt like legs were pushing everything to breaking point. I can tell you that as soon as they are delivered it is instant relief :) After that the baby side of things seemed easy lol! My girls weighed in at 5.5lbs each at 35+1 but I had gestational diabetes and I think at the end of the day it helped the girls have a good weight. Rest as much as you can and just get through each day :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn would a clinic like reprofit not be an option for you? It sounds like American clinics are incredibly slow, incredibly expensive and I'm not sure I could put up with that. I was confirmed for fresh DE in 2.5 mnths back in 2012 when I started with Reprofit. And with ~$7500 for a fresh DE round plus maybe $2000 for flights & accomms we thought it was quite reasonable compared to our $20k-$40k options in the States. I'm sorry you're going through this. It feels like they're playing games with your life plans :grr:


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I'm so sorry hun to hear the bad news about your 3rd donor choice. This IVF process seems so cruel and unfair at times. I'm disappointed, frustrated and pissed at the moment, too!! It seems like women all around me are getting pregnant left and right. While I'm just experiencing failure after failure. I'm so heartbroken. GUTTED!! I'm almost to the point of depression. I'm seriously considering therapy. I've done everything right... to the T, yet I had 2 consecutive miscarriages. WTF!? :dohh:

Hang in there my dear. I know it's very frustrating, but don't give up on your dreams of being a mother. Sending you the BIGGEST HUGS that I possibly can (through the internet)!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Give your poor DH hugs. He's effected, too.


----------



## LLbean

Vonn omg what a pain! Sigh...well hope between you and hubby you can figure it out.

As far as me yes, that is when it jumped to 10! Doc explained that can happen and they do increase meds after a BFP but mine jumped right up there real quick so it was already wonky. They adjusted my dose now and say that they would up it right away when a BFP is achieved


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, you have every right to feel totally pissed right now because life is just too cruel sometimes. I honestly didn't think I could take any more and thought after everything that has happened it was a sign for me to give it up. I honestly never thought I would be where I am today. You are such a strong positive women and I truly believe this will happen for you. I had counselling and if it is something you are open to I definitely recommend it. I hope you get some answers soon hun so you can move forward :hugs:

Vonn, I can't believe it. I am so sorry this has happened again. I said this before but your clinic seem to work in a strange way. I agree with 2have, would going abroad be an option for you? I know my clinic would not even tell us about a possible donor without them being thoroughly screened and signed up to the program. Again I am so sorry and I hope this gets sorted for you, stay focused and stay strong. :hugs:

2have, I have my 12 week scan booked for 25th July its unlike the NHS here but everything got organised very quickly.

LL, unfortunately I didn't get to hear the heartbeat this time I was so shocked at what I saw on the screen I forgot to ask. Hopefully I will at my next one. 

Have a good weekend ladies, look after yourselves xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy Canada Day! 
Just got a grumpy little baby down for a nap and thdn we're going downtown to enjoy some festivities. Then off to a toga BBQ.

I hope everyone enjoys their weekend. I getting right plied with alcohol free bubbly:haha:


----------



## sienna

Boopin thinking of you :hug::hug::hug:

Vonn Im so sorry about your donor, hopefully youll find another one you like soon it's so frustrating when you can't move forward

Pinkie Im so glad your scan showed a lovely little bean :happydance:

LLbean fingers crossed your levels keep reducing


----------



## LLbean

Happy Canada day and happy 4th of July weekend


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, so sorry to hear this. No wonder you are frustrated being messed around like this. I agree with the others about maybe checking out your other options with alternative clinics. 
Pinkie, fab news about your scan. I have my 20 week scan on the 25 th July also :flower:
LL - hope your thyroid stabilises with the adjustments to your meds. 
2 have- Happy Canada day x 
Boopin, I never did any counselling but it was something my hubby and mum had encouraged me to consider when I was feeling really down about our situation. If you feel it would be helpful I would certainly go forward with it :hugs:
Beetle, not long to go now. Hang in there xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Boopin, so sorry to read your news. Once again Mother Nature is so cruel, take time to heal and totally agree with 2have and crystal, investigate all you can before you use that final embryo. 
Vonn, OMG! How shit is that? I can't praise Reprofit enough, so if you can head for Europe! 
Beetle, your babies are a good weight! I was 36 weeks exactly when my girls were delivered at 4lb 9 and 4lb 12. Those last few weeks really take your breath away and I found sleep hard, I wasn't even that big! However suddenly your bump is gone and you have these two amazing creatures! 
2Have, woop woop! Welcome to the twin club! You're about to embark on a crazy journey! My girls are almost 6 months now and the past couple of weeks have been hard, but I wouldn't change it for the world. 
Hi to everyone else! 
xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy 4th of July to our American ladies, I hope you have a wonderful day:wine::cake::drunk::dance:


----------



## Vonn

Beetle--exciting how close you are! I read your blog and saw you had some stuff about essential oils. I'm curious about how you've used them during pregnancy. Have you? Companies here are leery of recommending it since they haven't studied it, but then I read of plenty of examples of moms-to-be using them. Curious about your thoughts.

Happy Canada Day and US Independence Day!!

AFM--thanks for the support, ladies. It means so much to be able to share my constant bad news with you all and just get love back. You are all life-savers to me. I'm so torn about what to do next. I'm not happy with my current clinic, but I'm hesitant to jump back into the feverish research mode. I had felt so good about our decision and it exhausts me just thinking about opening it all up again. 

I did call one local clinic to ask more questions, but they haven't called me back. I also checked a couple websites for clinics in Czech (Reprofit and Zlin) and they seem to give you almost no info about the donor, only a birth year and blood type. I also looked at Serum in Greece and they provide more info (height, weight, hair color, eye color, cultural and education background). None of them seem to provide pics, esp not both child/baby and adult, like CNY-FC does. It's hard to give that up. And the opportunity to choose your own donor, not be assigned. I should look more into US egg banks, but the info I found previously indicated higher pricing. UGH. 

I'm so tired of all this. I can't believe I'm 41 and the soonest I could have my first baby is 42. That is terrifying and I sometimes think I'm crazy for even bothering. But then I see a baby and remember what it's all for! :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Vonn, we're here for you, good & bad, anytime! I liked the thought of seeing my donor when we first started researching donor egg options in Canada and the US. But I found the price tag and wait times were too much. It may not be a success the first time so you need to be able to afford an fet or another round. A surprising fact in the screening process is that American clinics allow herpes infected women to donate eggs, while European standards are tighter. You can see this herpes detail on the profiles on some of the donor bank websites. I was pretty shocked yo say the least.

After we did our first DE ivf at Reprofit and I accidentally saw our donor walking our of the clinic I was completely satisfied that Reprofit does indeed have a large donor list. They do tell you height, ethnicity, eye color, education, blood type, those things are legislated and Reprofit goes by the book. Athens Serum clinic, on the other hand will put more than 2 embryos back by request, and they refused to tell me all of the characteristics of our donor. Height was really important to both DH and I as we're both tall and Penny refused to tell me. I was really angry after that. The clinic also smelled like smoke and I wasn't ever able to see the embryos. They were 'great quality'. Even though 5 of them never took with a fresh & fet attempt, and despite $6000 in immune treatments leading up to that DE ivf. So just be careful of the clinics rates of success, and don't go by everything online. Reprofit is by far the best clinic I've been to of the 3 that we've had experience with. Crystal can tell you about Zlin.

Don't get too hung up on pictures. The main thing is that the clinic has a large donor bank do they can match you well, they have high standards, they will be professional with you, and don't keep you waiting more than 3 months. Keep at your dream, you may be tired but there's plenty of time for being tired once you've got a big bump on your belly!


----------



## LLbean

Vonn I just sent you a PM with some info. Most clinics will not show you an adult picture.. I know there is one in Los Angeles that does? I think it was called California Fertility Partners


----------



## crystal443

My experience with Serum was not a good one, I had premature ovarian failure so at 32 my AMH was low and by 36 was very low and and by 38 was seriously low lol now at 41 I struggle to believe there's any left:dohh:
We did a cycle of DE in South Africa which ended up a chemical, contacted Serum because I had heard Penny was good with immunes and after all my doctors here saying my AMH was low and my egg quality was super poor.. In 4 IVF cycles I had nothing even fertilise. She suggested I do mini IVF with them:dohh: I asked her if she read my notes and she said yes.. I said my eggs are not viable..she insisted mini IVG, I did not proceed with Serum.

Zlin is an awesome clinic, there's a hotel attached and in a small town the only downside was that it is a bit out of the way. They offer embryoscope etc there as well. Reprofit is great as well after all they gave me my girls :happydance: I prefer the Czech clinics as they're clean, efficient, to the point and very organised.. If there's an problem they will try and fix it. I have an FS and Immune doctor here is Australia so really just needed a clinic to do the transfer and they were fine with that as well. Would definitley recommend Reprofit all day long :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Vonn I know it may seem important now to get as many details about the donor as you can but I can't stress too much how, once you get your baby, the donor just won't matter. My clinic only gave me age and said that they would match height, weight, hair and eye colour. I think it's natural to want as much information as you can Get, but once the baby is here he or she (or they!) are yours and no matter what they look like you will love them unconditionally. Plus they will probably look like DH anyway :winkwink:

I agree with the others. Find the clinic that will do their best to get you that bfp xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, I second what the others have said. I would be inclined to go with the clinic that gives the best success rates. We were told height, weight, eye colour, hair colour, education and hobbies at Reprofit. They matched everything we asked for. 
Hope everyone is doing ok? 
I confess to caving and buying a few baby things this week in the sales. I had planned to wait until after our next scan but there are too many cute things all reduced in the stores at present xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell you have no ticker! Remind me how far along you are? In my last tri I found it impossible not to get a few things. I didn't want to get clothing but I caved and bought a few things and 1 boy OshKosh outfit (whoops!)
Enjoy the sales :dance:


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--it's okay to buy a few things...you are pregnant! I can imagine how hard it is to believe it's real, so I understand where you are coming from. We will just carry the enthusiasm until you are totally ready to embrace it! A ticker would be fun, though.

Thanks for all the helpful info, ladies! I really appreciate your expertise and learning from your experiences. 

Reprofit sounds like a great choice and I am inclined to try it if and when we change clinics. It's weird that they say on their website that they don't provide much info to recipients about their donors, but then they actually do. I certainly trust you guys, though. 

And LLBean, the program you sent me details about seems like a great deal, compared to other guarantee programs. The ones around here cost $39,000, not $28,000. It's still not in the cards, but I'm glad I know about it in case something changes. You never know!

I think I am getting closer to feeling like (as you all indicate) all the info in the world doesn't matter if you can't even get to transfer, let alone pregnant. I just want this to happen.

DH and I talked last night. He isn't quite ready to find a new clinic yet. He really doesn't want to lose the opportunity to select our donor. I can understand where he's coming from, plus I am not keen on starting the research process again. The options are either keep taking a chance on this clinic, or pay more money and/or get less info about the donor. I asked the nurse about a couple more donors. One has decided not to cycle anymore. The other may cycle again, she needs to call in and confirm. We are once again waiting. Hopefully, we will get an answer within a couple days.


----------



## Bluebell bun

2have -I am 18 weeks tomorrow, cannot believe the time that has passed already :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell bun said:


> 2have -I am 18 weeks tomorrow, cannot believe the time that has passed already :flower:

Ohhh you're half way there! Are tou feeling movements, kicks or hiccups yet?


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--18 weeks, that's amazing! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

I have just started to feel some movements in the past couple of days I think :flower: Either that or it is just wind!!!


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA that's what I thought with mine, that I was gassy LOL


----------



## sienna

Vonn all the European clinics give very little info, I got height, weight, blood group, hair colour and educational level from Gennet which is the clinic I&#8217;m going to next. Serum I got very little from with my failed cycle and was not happy with some other aspects of my care. 
The other thing to look into is epigenetics which is a new field and is showing that the carry of the embryo has a lot more influence on the gene&#8217;s that are expressed which includes physical characteristics than was first thought.


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, the European laws are that the donors remain anonymous which is why you only get limited information, I got the same information from my Greek clinic that everyone else has mentioned. I agree with Butterfly, at first I was really hung up about getting a perfect match of someone who looked like me but once the process started I realised I didn't care, I just wanted a healthy baby. I know going abroad can be really daunting, I worried about the language barrier and culture etc (although I realised once I was there I had no need to be, my Greek clinic put my UK one to shame). This is why I decided to go through an English nurse who co-ordinates the cycles for International clients at a number of European clinics, it took all the worries away for me. If you would like to know her details let me know and I will PM you the details. In the meantime I hope your current clinic are pulling their socks up and you got some answers about your new donor choice. Good luck I hope things finally turn around for you. 

Bluebell, congratulations on getting to 18 weeks. 

I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Vonn

Sienna-- thanks! I had forgotten about Gennet. Their guarantee of a third cycle free if the first two don't work is reassuring. And some of the interesting work related to epigenetics definitely helped me make the leap to DE IVF, esp since we hadn't even done OE IVF. I might be the only one who's skipped that. We just don't have the money to spend on such low chances, only gonna get a couple chances as is. What's your plan?

Pinkie--what clinic ins Greece did you use? I will let you know if we go the European route, I'd be curious to learn more about the coordinating English nurse. I think I actually came across her website at some point in my previous researching. How are you feeling??

Thanks for all the helpful posts, ladies! So much good info.

AFM--just waiting to hear back if the donor we are interested in is going to cycle again. Also trying to cheer my sister on to the next step she needs to do for her infertility. She did 6 IUIs with Femara at her ObGyn's (that is all they will do). Early on I had suggested a bunch of tests I thought she should have done, but the Ob brushed them off and told my sister that she seems healthy and can't figure out why she's not getting pg. This has made my sister feel like an RE won't be able to help her anymore than her Ob could, which is totally wrong. I'm so annoyed, but am trying not to be the bossy, overbearing older sister (which I can totally tend to do). I want her to move on already and get a Dr that really knows infertility. She shouldn't have stuck with this Ob for so long and now she's reluctant to move on and I just want to tell her that she didn't do herself any favors by doing the same exact thing 6 times & not insisting on basic tests. The Dr didn't even check her AMH, do a baseline ultrasounds to check ovarian reserve, test prolactin or vitamin D....really standard checks... I am getting all worked up! I need to chill out about her situation, but I want to fix it. :wacko: I'm just venting to ladies I know will be sympathetic because you've been there, done that with all the testing and the steps. Thanks.


----------



## LLbean

Vonn, sadly we can't teach others unless they are ready to hear us. A great friend of mine was going through so much stuff and I was making recommendations that I knew would help but it was not heard... Years later she had a major meltdown and her body was all sorts of messed up yet her doctors could not find anything wrong. I suggested a naturopath and she was so desperate she finally listened... Now with all the experts she has been seeing she keeps saying "wow had I listen to you before" and all her doctors have heard of me because she is constantly saying "omg that's what my friend said!" Lol thankful she is finally on track but point is they won't see it until they can


----------



## 2have4kids

That's the most frustrating part about friends. You care for them and can see their struggle, sometimes you've already been there but watching them wriggle for so long and holding back just enough is a difficult wire to walk. My gf was diagnosed with DOR and worse numbers than me in her early 20's (my diagnosis was at 35). She was told to skip everything and go straight to ivf. She dithered for 10 years trying supplements, accupunture/accupressure, naturopathy, vacations, retail therapy. She'd call me into conference rooms at work and break down crying when siblings & family announced their pregnancies. I felt frustrated for her & helpless. I had to hold back, I'm the complete opposite personality, the waiting absolutely kills me. All that time watching my friends families grow up, missing out on all that time, I moved as fast as I could and thsnk goodness because it took so many tries. Recently, she just did her first ivf (thankfully not with our crappy regional calgary clinic) and got pregnant with her first try. They're so very lucky! Most of us with DOR have done ivf at least 3 x and DE ivf 3-4 times before anything has worked out. Pussycat & Crystal (maybe Garnet too?), and myself having immune issues to deal with.


----------



## crystal443

2have I was 32 when I was originally told my hormones were look perimenopausal, so we tried and tried and found out at 35 I had DOR for quite some time probably late 20's to early 30's and then did 4 cycles of IVF with nothing even fertilising. Finally decided to go de and 3rd time lucky, they neglect to say there could be other issues like immune. I did find out about those and it still took 2 cycles. I tried everything, acupuncture, cupping, massage, supplements, DHEA, clomid, increasing stims, decreasing stims and the list goes on and on. What finally worked was a truckload of meds nuepogen, IVIG, intralipids, steroids, clexane, low dose aspirin and 1600mgs of progesterone. It cost thousands and thousands just for meds but we do what we have too. My girls are priceless to me I would have spent more to ensure they got here safe. I've hated my body for turning on me and stealing the one thing we as women want and that is family. For me it was a big mess of drugs holding me together but I got there in the end :)


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm just about to do this course about fertility that I thought some of you might be interested in - it's free and open to anyone. They do some really interesting stuff on there: https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/making-babies/1/todo/5214


----------



## 2have4kids

crystal443 said:


> What finally worked was a truckload of meds nuepogen, IVIG, intralipids, steroids, clexane, low dose aspirin and 1600mgs of progesterone. It cost thousands and thousands just for meds but we do what we have too. My girls are priceless to me I would have spent more to ensure they got here safe. I've hated my body for turning on me and stealing the one thing we as women want and that is family. For me it was a big mess of drugs holding me together but I got there in the end :)

I think the same happened with us, our fs completely put down the idea that there could be immune issues involved and warned me that she had a patient pass away taking IVIg. I didn't believe her then and it's still sounds unreal to me. We can't get IVIG even prescribed in Canada for anything other than Rheumatoid arthritis so how was she administering it in a hospital for infertility especially when she doesn't believe in and is not educated in the entire science of reproductive immunology? 
The other thing that made me run from our local clinic is their insistence of using frozen eggs and boasting that they give high success rates. When most European clinics now will only freeze embryos with eggs being too fragile, and seeing SKP spend $50+ on 12 frozen eggs only to have 3-4 decent embryos and none take. We could have gone down that route too very easily. I just thought they're selling the luxury of seeing a picture of the donor for a very high price over the quality of fertility treatment. 
I tried acupuncture, yoga, lost weight, CoQ10, DHEA (that gave me really weird dreams!), super stim cycle, gentle stim cycle. It was getting on the steroids(prednisone), blood thinners and injectable progesterone and going to a clinic that had high rates of success and only us us high quality embryos that Reprofit does (Serum & Calgary not so much) that made the difference. Had we cycled in the States with the donor we picked from the World Egg Donor Bank that looked pretty close to me for a whopping $20-$30 and 6+ month wait time we wouldn't have been able to afford the 3 tries we did in 2012 & 2013 at Reprofit and Serum. Not to mention the immune testing that the Dr. beers clinic did for me. All this time, going through mc's, flying for treatments, immune & DE IVF's my friend witnessed and still refused to make a move. Our third mutual friend did 9 iui's back to back with an ectopic pregnancy and she got her rainbow DS first. Try, try, try and when you're sick to death of trying, try again.



Butterfly67 said:


> I'm just about to do this course about fertility that I thought some of you might be interested in - it's free and open to anyone. They do some really interesting stuff on there: https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/making-babies/1/todo/5214

Wow, that looks awesome. I was curious to see what else they offer and omgoodness, they've got some really cool topics covered. I've always wanted to design my own fashion line:haha: I hate how so many shoes and clothes are ill-fitted or the law courses about money and intro for non-lawyers...I could never do law but have always been interested in it. Or the management courses for work. Now to carve out some time. Thank you BF!


----------



## sienna

Vonn I haven&#8217;t done the OE route either like you, the success rate is so low when you get over 40 it&#8217;s just not worth it. Gennet have English speaking co-ordinators they are a bit slow replying to emails as they prioritise communication from ladies that are cycling. Good luck with what every you decide.

Thanks for the info butterfly x


----------



## Vonn

Butterfly--thanks for sharing the link. So many courses, cool! You will have to let us know what cool info you learn from the one you are taking. I'm actually interested in the management ones. I will be applying for a manager position at my work soon (it should be posted in the next month) and have no management training or experience. I thought if I could say I was doing some training on my own it might improve my chances. 

Sienna--I didn't realize you had not done OE IVF. That makes me feel better that I'm not the only one whose made this same choice! When will you be going to Gennet? Where are you located?

Llbean, 2have--I knew you all would "get it" about my frustration with my sister!

AFM--donor choice #4 has agreed to cycle again and had the blood draw for the genetic screening. 2 weeks and we will know if we can move forward. I was relieved to get the message from the nurse, but wasn't excited at all. Now, a couple hours later, I am feeling a little hopeful, a little excited. But it's certainly tempered with the knowledge that I've been here before with poor results so I'm not thinking it's all set. But my mood has actually improved, for which I am thankful. 

I had a bad several days, feeling very down. It was my grandma's 94th birthday party on Sunday and it made me feel terrible. My cousins' cute kids running around and all the adults I felt were wondering why I am childless just made me feel like a total loser. I haven't had a family event make me feel that badly since before DH and I started dating and I was the constant single 30-something, while all my cousins 10 years younger than me kept getting married. That was tough...so many years alone...probably toughened me up and helped me prepare for torture that is infertility. But, I am feeling better right now, a glimmer of hope has crept in!


----------



## LLbean

That is wonderful news Vonn! Hope the genetic stuff comes back clear


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn this has got to be the lucky donor for you. My fingers & toes are crossed for everything to work out!! 
I'm sorry you've been feeling so blue. I just read a fb post that reminded me of what you said you were feeling on Sunday. A lady posted her gratitude for all the hard, sad, lonely times being childless and said now that she has a large adopted family she doesn't regret the path she had to take as she feels she clearly feels it's given her more gratitude, joy, perspective, and empathy than others around her. What we suffer makes us richer human beings xx :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad things are moving forward Vonn, it's your time soon but sorry things are tough right now X

I also went straight to DE due to my age, just wanted the best chance.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, fingers crossed for you that all works out with your donor. Stay strong and you will get there in the end. I think we have all felt like this and I know at times I certainly didn't feel as though our time would ever come x


----------



## Vonn

Yes, Bluebell, the fact that we have all experienced so many of the same problems and emotions is one of the main reasons why this forum has been such a lifesaver and important outlet for me! I truly think I would have gone off the deep end had I not had the wonderful support I've received on BnB over the past couple years. It is quite a sisterhood we have here.

It's been a little quiet here lately! Who has milestones coming up? Impt appointments, scans, tests, new cycles? I should know next Friday about the genetic screening for my potential donor. If it's a yes, estimated baseline is last week in August with mid-Sept retrieval. 

Have a great weekend, my sisters! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, yes we're in a bit of a quiet period right now. Everyone will be gearing up to cycle in the fall so it sounds. 

I have a 10 week scan that my doctor set up as a courtesy for me on Wed next week so that I can confidently announce to work that I'll be back in the beginning of August rather than Sept 30th. I'll put out a fb announcement of our twin pregnancy Wednesday too:bunny::dance: I have a coffee date with my workmates the next day. The guy who's replacing me will hopefully be able to stay on since I'm not back for long before I'll take another maternity leave. I felt bad as they laid him off 1 year early from a full retirement and he still has small kids. So I'm happy to help him keep employed!


----------



## LLbean

There you go 2have, tell him you did it for him ;-)

Vonn all fingers and toes crossed for a good result with donor!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies,

The pathology report is in. We were pregnant with a normal male embryo. So, now I'm left wondering why he didn't continue to grow?? :shrug: I'm sure now my RE will want to run a bunch of tests on me before I attempt my final FET. I'm perplexed as to why my pregnancy failed. Still no closure, just more questions.

Honestly, this news is hitting me hard. I didn't think that the results would effect me like this, but they are. I was pregnant with the son I've always wanted and he didn't survive. I'm going to have a sad day today. :cry:


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - GL with your new donor. I hope things work out. You've waited long enough!! Fx'd for you my ttc sister. :hugs: 

2have - Congratulations on your pregnancy!! I'm wishing you a H&H 9 months!! :thumbup:

Hello to everyone else. Have a wonderful weekend Ladies!! xoxo


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> Ladies,
> 
> The pathology report is in. We were pregnant with a normal male embryo. So, now I'm left wondering why he didn't continue to grow?? :shrug: I'm sure now my RE will want to run a bunch of tests on me before I attempt my final FET. I'm perplexed as to why my pregnancy failed. Still no closure, just more questions.
> 
> Honestly, this news is hitting me hard. I didn't think that the results would effect me like this, but they are. I was pregnant with the son I've always wanted and he didn't survive. I'm going to have a sad day today. :cry:

Boopin, have you asked what it is exactly you'll be tested for? There's a list of reproductive immunology reports on Dr. Beers website under the left 'Testing' tab here: 
https://www.repro-med.net/natural-killer-nk-cell-assay
I'd be interested to know if they're doing the standard blood clot test that my home clinic did on me (and turned up negative) or the in depth immunes that RI's typically carry out. My fs said there was nothing wrong to be causing my mc's. It was only after the RI diagnosed my clotting issues that I went back and asked for a complete copy of my charts to find out they hasn't tested for anything immune related. It's worth asking questions at this point.


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - I haven't spoke with my RE yet. I have a follow up appointment with him on Friday 7/22. He's going to work with my Kaiser OB to get all the necessary labs and diagnostic tests ordered. They're actually former colleagues and are going to work together to try and figure this all out. My fertility clinic is out of the Kaiser network. So, I'm attempting to get as much stuff ordered through my Kaiser doctor as possible. Otherwise, it's all OOP costs. Thanks for the Dr. Beers link. I'll discuss those tests with my RE. I've already had a couple of the tests done with normal results. I definitely want to have the NK cells test and another hysteroscopy performed.

I'll take any info/tips you have into consideration. Thank you 2have. I really want to set my self up for success this next go around. It'll be my final FET and it's imperative that I've done all that I can do for it to be successful. Every transfer I get a little further in the process. Hopefully, the 3rd time will be the charm!! Fx'd...


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--oh, I can totally understand how upset this could/would make you. That information just makes it all feel even more "real," for lack of a better term (since I know it is all too real for you already). The fact that it was a normal embie is good reassurance about the donor and the final little embie you have. It will be good to be as thorough as possible with all the testing to try and figure out the problem. Good luck as you navigate all of it. I hope you get answers. You deserve them. :hugs:

Before I started with the DE stuff I tried to get as much immune testing as possible. It was hard because I didn't have any recurrent losses to justify the testing. I was just a slighty off-her-rocker, nit-picky middle aged woman being a pain in the @ss. Or, at least that's the way I felt the insurance company and my RE thought about me. I went through the RE for what he would approve and begged my primary care dr to do whatever she would. The insurance company told me yes then no on whether tests would be covered. It was not easy. And there were a bunch of tests neither dr would do & insurance wouldn't cover. I did not go to the trouble of seeking out an RI and paying out of pocket for the remainder. I may if I have even one failure. There's too many examples of immune factors causing problems and once addressed--poof!--pregnant.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, were you on aspirin and steroids for your transfer?


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell bun said:


> Boopin, were you on aspirin and steroids for your transfer?

Yes, I was on Medrol and 81 mg aspirin for both transfers. I'm definitely going to ask for the NK cells test and another hysteroscopy. What was the protocol for your successful transfer?? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

I'd ask for Antiphospholipid Antibody, NKC's, Thrombophelia and MTFKR. Those are the most common, Antiphosphipid Antibodies super common in women over 35 and requires Celexane/Lovenox injectables to carry a baby to birth. Most RE's/OB's/GP's can order the more common tests like Thrombophelia, APS (Antiphosphipid Antibodies), Thrombophelia, and MTFKR but NKC's and the others might be a diagnosis by a proper immunology doctor. If you had MYFKR you'd need to get on folate instead of folic acid. I take folate anyway as it avoids taxing your liver to convert it so your body can use it. My RE reassured me they tested for clotting and covered 1 of about 5 common clot issues. I was really upset and felt they'd pulled the blinders on me. RE's, OB's & GP's just have a different field of practice than immunogists.


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - I've had the Cardiolipin Antibody & Lupus Anticoagulant tests done and both are negative. I have an AB+ blood type with a negative Antibody Screen.

It doesn't look like I have any blood clotting disorders, but I think I should test for the MTHFR and NK cells just to completely rule it out. I might need an endometrial biopsy, too. I'll mention these things to my doctor. I'll probably need to tweek my meds a bit differently next transfer depending on my test results. I'm curious to hear what my doctor has to say. I'll update you after my f/u appointment.

How are you feeling?? You're almost to your 2nd trimester. I can't wait to see scan pictures of the twins!! <3<3 :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Feeling hungry alll the time and that's not a good thing when the GP has told me the gym is off limits. We did a massive hill walk today and I pushed DD alm the way up. It was great. Other than that, next scan is wed, can't wait. Just working on baby announcements right now.

Fx they can rule something out for you boopin xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Sorry I have not been on here much recently but have been trying to stay up to date. 

Boopin, what devastating news that your little one was perfect, I am so sorry. I truly hope your clinic work with you to find out why this is happening.

Vonn, wonderful news on your new donor, I hope this is it for you. 

I hope everyone is well, babies, bumps and cycles. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, Pinkie. And how are you?!?

Boopin--Good luck with getting everything ready for your appt on Friday. I am so curious about what the dr will say.

2have--can't wait to hear about the scan on Wed!


----------



## sienna

Vonn I&#8217;m in the UK, I&#8217;m planning to have my hysteroscopy late October then cycle in November, flights to Prague are quiet cheap from the UK. I&#8217;m glad to hear you have found a donor, fingers crossed the genetic tests come back ok.

Boopin I&#8217;m so sorry for your news, it does sound like you possibly have immune issues what meds were you on for your cycle, I hope you find what&#8217;s wrong and get on the right protocol.


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, I am doing good thank you, anxiously waiting for my 12 week scan on Monday. Still feeling sick and hoping this passes soon but at the moment just making the most of my better days and riding out the bad. 

2have, I think you have your scan today. Best of luck, let us know how it goes x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie3 said:


> Vonn, I am doing good thank you, anxiously waiting for my 12 week scan on Monday. Still feeling sick and hoping this passes soon but at the moment just making the most of my better days and riding out the bad.
> 
> 2have, I think you have your scan today. Best of luck, let us know how it goes x

Hi pinkie, I hope you feel better soon! xx

Scan went perfectly :happydance:
Here's MacKinley's baby sibling announcement that went out today:


----------



## LLbean

2have4kids said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Vonn, I am doing good thank you, anxiously waiting for my 12 week scan on Monday. Still feeling sick and hoping this passes soon but at the moment just making the most of my better days and riding out the bad.
> 
> 2have, I think you have your scan today. Best of luck, let us know how it goes x
> 
> Hi pinkie, I hope you feel better soon! Scan went perfectly :happydance:
> Here's MacKinley's baby sibling announcement that went out today:
> View attachment 958090Click to expand...

love it! so that must mean all is perfect n the scan, correct? SO COOL!!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yup, scan was perfect so now back to work to get hours for another mat leave :argh::comp:
Coffee with the colleagues tomorrow. 

Llbean how are things moving along for you?


----------



## Pinkie3

Arh 2have, you've made such an effort to make that a lovely announcement. Wonderful news that everything went well with the scan.

Good luck with heading back to work tomorrow. 

X


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! :wave: I hope you don't mind me popping in! I'll go back and read some back stories but I apologize in advance that I can't go back too far!! Certainly not 330+ pages! :) 

Vonn told me about this thread - I'm going to be moving to DE hopefully after tomorrow. I have a consult with my RE to talk about who-knows-what. This is probably her hand-off of me to the DE team. 

A little about me - I'm 40, turning 41 in Dec. DH and I have been trying for 3 yrs. We moved to IVF May 2015 and immediately got pregnant, but lost it at around 7 weeks. Each other try was unsuccessful, one being a chemical. So I've tried 3 fresh cycles, 1 downgraded to an IUI b/c of poor follicle response, one FET and one Letrozole IUI cycle. I have DOR so it's time to give up on my own eggs and try someone else's! DH's stuff is perfectly fine, so it's definitely all me.

But I'm excited to start this final journey. DE or bust!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Welcome to the thread Wish!! Most of us are DE IVF: mamas, ttc mamas & mamas to be. You'll fit right in. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi wish2mom & welcome!


----------



## Bluebell bun

2 have, love your baby announcement. That is gorgeous. So glad to hear your scan went well. Fab news xx 
Pinkie, the nausea is a good sign. Fingers crossed it will settle soon. I felt so much better when I hit about 11 weeks. Roll on Monday :flower:
Wish - welcome. You have come to the right place for expertise on DE IVF for sure. The ladies on here are a fountain of knowledge x


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for the welcomes!

2have - LOVE the announcement!! adorable! congrats on the twins! I would totally not mind twins (I say that now with zero parenting experience) but it's the only way I'm getting 2! :) unless we have one and adopt later but let's face it, I'm gettin' old. :jo:


----------



## sienna

2have I&#8217;m so glad your scan went well, and that is a lovely birth announcement :)

Welcome to the thread wish2bmom


----------



## Vonn

Wish--welcome, my friend! So glad to have you with us. :thumbup:

2have--what's been the response to your announcement? Did you go back to work much earlier than you were expecting? I hope the transition isn't too tough.

Hi, everyone, happy Friday (in my neck of the woods, anyway)!

AFM--The nurse messaged me back this morning after I sent a message last night asking if donor's genetic screening results were in yet. She started her reply with "I'm sorry but..." and my heart sank for a split-second until I went on to read that the results were not in yet. Whew! :wacko: It would be really nice to know before the weekend. Give me a little time to compose myself if the results are bad news. That can't be the case, though, can it? I certainly hope not!


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I'm keeping my fx'd that your new donor passes all of her genetic testing with flying colors!! :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--did you have a follow-up appt this week?


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn said:


> Boopin--did you have a follow-up appt this week?

The f/u appointment with my RE is Friday 7/22. I'm anxious to discuss the plan/protocol for my next FET cycle. I have prepared myself with a thorough list of questions, diagnostic tests and blood work that I'd like to have done. I'm definitely asking for the NK cells test, another hysteroscopy and an endometrial biopsy. It just boggles my mind that I was pregnant with a "normal embryo" that had a strong heartbeat... and still miscarried. :shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Wish2bmom do you have a place picked out for you de ivf? Are you looking to do it soon? This fall will be exciting, we have a few ladies cycling in Nov, I'm already looking forward to beta & scan updates!


Vonn everything crossed for positive genetic results tomorrow! 
Yes, the response was fantastic to our announcements thank you. I was bombarded with lovely comments, IM's, texts and we even got some phone calls! There was only 1 friend who responded strangely - that friend who got knocked up as soon as she heard I was pregnant with DD, the one who refused to take prenatals, iron when her doc told her she was anemic and now she's refusing the whooping cough vaccine as her doc recommended in 3rd tri to protect her baby. So she doesn't reply on fb but rather texts me asking if it's true that we're having twins. I replied that I certainly wouldn't lie about that and we're very excited and have so much gratitude as parents-again-to-be. An hour and a half later she sends a message 'are you happy?'. Of course we are, we're on cloud 9 jackpot!!! In my head I'm thinking she took that time to think how she could either a) Have another baby to one up us right away or b) have twins too. Maybe she just got caught up with something but I just don't trust that she has good thoughts for us. Especially after she failed to congratulate and asked if I was happy. I think she must be terribly unhappy to respond like this. Is she projecting? Sienna you're the expert here lol, help me out? I asked if she was ok and she started blabbing about home renovations. I reassured her that once baby comes things will be ok and keep ip the good work. Kept it short, I was hurt by her response.


I don't go back to work until Aug 8th, just set it up with HR today. I also met with my team of designers for coffee, they were reassuring that the politics have died down and things are much smoother. Either way it'll be from Aug-Jan/Feb and I have 2 months holiday time accrued. I never take my birthday off but I might just do it this year. Will miss DD terribly!


----------



## LLbean

2have, I think her reaction was more about herself. She clearly could not see herself with one child let alone 2 at once and 3 under 2. It's her issue and nothing about you. I will say the term "friend" is loosely used there lol.

People tend to put themselves in scenarios and panic, because they themselves are not equipped to handle them.... Wouldn't even give her the time of day.

Vonn crossing all for awesome results!

Booping hope you get some answers today at your appointment 

Welcome Wish

As for myself I had my appointment with endocrinologist on Monday and the blood results are in... Thyroid levels are good again (1.26) so we are ready to rumble ;) she will increase my thyroid meds as soon as a pregnancy is confirmed for sure to cover our bases.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - I hope you get your results today too!! let's go, docs!

boopin - good luck at your appt today. I love how you're going in fully equipped! 

2have - interesting response! yeah, i'd think she's projecting too, like if she found out she was having twins, she'd flip out so she's probably wondering how you're not. 

ll & sienna - hi!

Yep, I'm going to stick with IVF NE, who I've been going to for my IVF as well. They do donor eggs here so why change. My insurance, though I guess this isn't covered by insurance, considers them a Center of Excellence, so anything that DOES get billed to them gets a great discount. 
I had my consult appt yesterday with my RE and here's the synopsis:
It was actually much more informative than I thought it was going to be.
So we are going to go with Frozen - 6 eggs only. That should hopefully give us 1-2 tries. DH's sperm better fertilize!!
I have to get a new sonohysterogram, I'll set that up on my next Day 1. Then we have to also get appts with the DE team, a psychologist to go over any questions/concerns/make sure we understand how to tell the baby that we're making it this way, etc. We have to sign the consent forms and then who knows what other appt. But then we'll get the keys to the Donor kingdom to make our choice on donor. I have to go on BCP and then Lupron to stifle ovulation, then estrogen to plump up the lining, then PIO shots for progesterone (ouch!!). They thaw the eggs, get DH's boys lined up and do ICSI into each egg and we wait to see fertilization rate. Then hopefully we have more than a couple make it to blast and we'll transfer 1-2 and freeze any leftovers. They guarantee at least one transfer, so if none make it to blast, then we start over with another batch. But if we only have one, we only have one...
I really think I need this finite # of attempts. The doc said that the only benefit, really, of going fresh was that the # of eggs available could be higher than 6, so more attempts. But I think having the end game in sight is the way to go at this point. We've been trying for so long, and I'm almost 41, I don't want to keep this up if it's just not meant to be. And quite honestly, I don't want to go through the rigmarole that a Fresh cycle entails. 
so that's that!

I have to make the calls and such to get started, which I'll probably do after we get back from vacation 2 Mondays from now. But yes, I'm thinking sometime this fall, things will be in full gear. I can't wait! I really really hope this takes!

From what you've all read on this thread, is there a tendency to go more Fresh over Frozen or vice versa? Just curious on the trends...


----------



## 2have4kids

Llbean I think I've called her a friend for too long, I guess I'm slow to let people go but she's going to have to gently slip out of my life. 

Wish I'm really not a good person to talk to about frozen eggs. I don't like the experiences people have had with them and if DE live birth success rates are 35-50% and frozen eggs are 10% lower it seems expensive for the success rates. I'm glad you made your decision and have a plan, glad your clinic has a guarantee. It's important that you at least get 1 fair chance.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--having a plan feels so good, doesn't it? I'm glad the appt went well & you got a lot of information! It will be nice going into a vacation with this understanding. My clinic told me that using frozen eggs has a 5-10% lower success rate. It's also cheaper, so a bit of a trade-off. I like that your clinic has a guarantee, that should put your mind at ease, I know it would mine.

2have--I agree with others that your friend is projecting her fear and anxiety onto your news. That's too bad for her, but she has to sort through all that on her own. I'm glad you aren't close friends, that would be more awkward. I'm glad so many people are thrilled for you!

Boopin--I hope your dr is receptive to your wishes and questions today. Thinking of you!

AFM--no word yet...I'm thinking it won't come today.


----------



## crystal443

2have, I had a few friends that were standoffish when they heard twins :( You'll soon find out even in public people can be lovely or very mean when they see twins. My girls are well behaved and quietly sit in their stroller while we're out and we still get the glad it's you because I'd kill myself:growlmad: Or double trouble.. Not really, their not really trouble at all thanks! They're my daughters and never trouble.. or my favourite.. Why would you want two??:dohh: I always say they're a blessing we waited a very long time. Mark gives the death stare like step away from these babies or I will rip your head off:haha: He has the best resting bitch face ever haha:haha::haha: but the girls hear these comments and it peeves me off to no end :growlmad: There are lovely people as well thankfully that tell them what a blessing they must be etc but people lose their filters. Be clear with your "friend" this is very much wanted and if she continues then bye bye.. Who needs it??

LL where are you in your cycling?:happydance:

Vonn, glad things are getting there it is draining but so worth it !

Boopin it is best to be tested and the Endo biopsy is the best way to find out NKC, are you being tested for clotting issues, MTHFR is a common gene defect and needs to be treated during pregnancy. Best of luck with it, I was sorted within a few months of testing, you just need to know if and what the problem is :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies :hugs:

My f/u appointment went productively. My RE has ordered diagnostic imaging and coagulopathy labs. The plan moving forward is to do testing and then treat accordingly when the results are in. Definitely, we're adding Lovenox and Doxycycline to my next protocol/FET. I'll list the procedure & blood tests below.

3D Sonohysterogram 

AntiB2 Glycoprotein (IgG/IgM)
AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM)
Factor V Leiden Mutation
Fasting Homocysteine level
Factor II activity (prothrombin 20210A mutation)
Protein C activity 
Protein S activity

BONUS: The RE said my uterus is healing nicely and my Right Ovary has a small cyst because I'm getting ready to release an egg. So, I BD last night. :sex: Hoping for a miracle.. LOL!!


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> My f/u appointment went productively. My RE has ordered diagnostic imaging and coagulopathy labs. The plan moving forward is to do testing and then treat accordingly when the results are in. Definitely, we're adding Lovenox and Doxycycline to my next protocol/FET. I'll list the procedure & blood tests below.
> 
> 3D Sonohysterogram
> 
> AntiB2 Glycoprotein (IgG/IgM)
> AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM)
> Factor V Leiden Mutation
> Fasting Homocysteine level
> Factor II activity (prothrombin 20210A mutation)
> Protein C activity
> Protein S activity
> 
> BONUS: The RE said my uterus is healing nicely and my Right Ovary has a small cyst because I'm getting ready to release an egg. So, I BD last night. :sex: Hoping for a miracle.. LOL!!


GL with that golden eggie!
If they aren't checking for MTHFR please consider taking folate with your next protocol rather than folic acid. If you have this issue you can't absorb folic acid, and this is a direct cause of mc according to the NHS studies on that mc scholarly website. Did they say why they aren't testing for NKC's? It's a very common IF condition as women get closer to menopause. And the only other thing I'd ask is hopefully they tested your free protein S levels when you had your d&c - they did mine at that time and then compared it to levels 3 months later. According to my Hemotologist, if your levels are elevated during pregnancy over usual it's an indicator of pregnancy clotting.

I hope they find something for you Boopin! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I agree MTHFR is an important one for pregnancy, I have it and had to take folate instead of folic acid, clexane etc. your also at much higher risk to have a baby with neural tube defects and clotting. If your going to test you might as well get all the common issues out of the way, NKC are very common too, Other then that it's a good list to start with :) hopefully your answers in that list Boopin xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Wish, welcome to the thread you will definitely find heaps of support here. I have only ever used fresh or frozen embryos, my DE clinic will not freeze eggs. I wish you all the best and have a good vacation. 

2have, I agree with the others about your 'friend', I think sometimes people don't know what to say and I wish those people would just not bother saying anything. I am glad to hear that the important people are thrilled for you. 

Boopin, good luck with your testing, I really hope something comes up so that they can work with it, this has to be your 3rd time lucky. 

LL, great news on the thyroid, I hope you get to cycle soon, I reckon there is going to be some more bfp coming on here soon.

Vonn, any news on your donor tests yet?

I hope everyone else is doing well and you all had a good weekend.

X


----------



## boopin4baby

2have & crystal - I know folate is best absorbed naturally in a variety of foods in our diet i.e. peanuts, asparagus, corn, spinach, lentils, kidney beans, navy beans, beef liver, etc... But, as a supplement do you take it in a prenatal vitamin or by itself?? Which brand of folate do you use and how many MCG's daily?? I'd like to find a good quality organic supplement. I'm highly considering switching to folate ASAP as a precautionary measure. I'm planning for my next FET at the end of October. So, I think now is a great time to switch, as I'd have a few months of it already in my system. TIA ladies xx

I'm leaning toward taking folate and Omega 3's separately in addition to a women's multivitamin. What do you ladies think??

https://www.amazon.com/Pink-Stork-F...=1469399363&sr=8-18-spons&keywords=mthf&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Solgar-Folat..._SR178,320_&psc=1&refRID=Y91S2R70PWVGSQ12M57E

Informative article I found. :coffee: https://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/07/27/should-skip-prenatal-vitamins-with-folic-acid.html


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> 2have & crystal - I know folate is best absorbed naturally in a variety of foods in our diet i.e. peanuts, asparagus, corn, spinach, lentils, kidney beans, navy beans, beef liver, etc... But, as a supplement do you take it in a prenatal vitamin or by itself?? Which brand of folate do you use and how many MCG's daily?? I'd like to find a good quality organic supplement. I'm highly considering switching to folate ASAP as a precautionary measure. I'm planning for my next FET at the end of October. So, I think now is a great time to switch, as I'd have a few months of it already in my system. TIA ladies xx
> 
> I'm leaning toward taking folate and Omega 3's separately in addition to a women's multivitamin. What do you ladies think??
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pink-Stork-F...=1469399363&sr=8-18-spons&keywords=mthf&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Solgar-Folat..._SR178,320_&psc=1&refRID=Y91S2R70PWVGSQ12M57E
> 
> Informative article I found. :coffee: https://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/07/27/should-skip-prenatal-vitamins-with-folic-acid.html

Boopin that's a good article. I find the ingredients in most prenatals are very cheap, folic acid rather than folate, low levels of B vitamins and they're often not easy to digest, non-heme iron which constipated most women and in some prenatals, they even put calcium with the iron which is completely rediculous because calcium binds to iron - we have to take those two at least 2-3 hours apart from each other. So I take each component separately, having paid that much for IVF/fet, getting good quality sups is small potatoes.

When I transfer 2 embryos I take 5mg folate, 1 is not enough for a twin pregnancy and if you're transferring 2 you should treat it like a twin pregnancy until proven otherwise -neural defects form in the start of pregnancy. 

Then the next most important vitamin is D, and iron - if you ask any pharmacist they'll have a heme easy-to-digest iron behind the counter. Or you can get a liquid like Floradix or Spatone and drink it with OJ. 90% of shelf Iron vits are non-heme constipation monsters. Vit D in liquid and 1000mg/day. It's one of the only vitamins that have no negative outcomes even in high doses in pregnancy (or otherwise), babies have less deformities when pregnant ladies take vit D. It's also the only vit that doctors recommend all babies get and when in liquid form digests & absorbs most easily.

Then I take an easy to digest B vit: https://www.aor.ca/en/product/advanced-b-complex

And now and then I take a liquid calcium/magnesium but I eat enough yoghurt & milk that i'm not so worried about it calcium is for mom, all other vits above are for baby.

The 1st folate you listed is most like the one I take: https://www.newrootsherbal.com/product/id/1900
I don't think it matters which brand, they are all lab synthesized as long as it's affordable and in a decent quantity (ie 60 caps @ 1mg each). 

The problem with trying to get either folic acid or like my anemic friend said she'd do instead of taking a quality iron sup as her doctor recommended, you need to eat 5 cups of peanuts, 6 cups of spinach, or 5 cups of asparagus each day in order to get just 1 mg if folate (and if transferring 2 5mg would be hard to achieve via food sources). And depending on how you cook your food you can very easily lose nutrition. And for iron, we'd need 5+ cups of legumes to get half the amount of iron that a pregnant lady needs or 30 plates of spinach each day. And those are non-heme sources so reduce the amount for 30-50% malabsorption. Nutritiondata.com is great for getting the breakdown of iron/folate etc per serving from a food type.

The only other supplement I take is N-Acetyl Cysteine which reduces maternal inflammation which we get from eating carby, sugary foods, stress, and exercise and it has really high statistics for preventing mc: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/n-acetyl-cysteine


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks for replying 2have!! After reading (3x over) every vitamin that you mentioned in your previous post, I'm going to make some adjustments to my daily supplements. What you're saying makes sense. And I'm going to take what you've said into consideration when making my choices. Thanks again for your input, I appreciate it very much. :hugs:

I found another good article on folate vs. folic acid. :paper: https://wellnessmama.com/12543/folic-acid-vs-folate/


----------



## 2have4kids

boopin4baby said:


> Thanks for replying 2have!! After reading (3x over) every vitamin that you mentioned in your previous post, I'm going to make some adjustments to my daily supplements. What you're saying makes sense. And I'm going to take what you've said into consideration when making my choices. Thanks again for your input, I appreciate it very much. :hugs:
> 
> I found another good article on folate vs. folic acid. :paper: https://wellnessmama.com/12543/folic-acid-vs-folate/

Boopin, I'm sure they'll find something and if they don't you'll be well equipped to make a success of it. I can't wait for your next go!!!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

So I'm curious .... If so many people potentially have issues with folic acid vs folate why don't they just use folate in the prenatals? Maybe I missed something


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> So I'm curious .... If so many people potentially have issues with folic acid vs folate why don't they just use folate in the prenatals? Maybe I missed something

If so many women complain of upset tummy & constipation in pregnancy why don't they put an easy to digest iron without calcium in the prenatals? I chalk it up to design, how many uncomfortable shoes are there? Ill fitting clothes? With health & pregnancy you have to take care of yourself. Maybe the one-size-fits-all is great for many women, maybe many don't even know their tummy problems are from the prenatal, not baby?


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - Can you review the ingredients in these prenatal vitamins for me and give me your honest opinion?? I'm looking for an organic prenatal with folate. I found a few brands on Amazon. The Garden of Life brand is the "Best Seller", Thx =.)

https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-...=UTF8&qid=1469416845&sr=1-4&keywords=prenatal


----------



## LLbean

I only ask because I do remember getting folgard during IVF before...Now they just said take prenatals... the one that was recommended was Rainbow Light

https://www.rainbowlight.com/prenatal-vitamins-prenatal-one-multivitamin.aspx


----------



## 2have4kids

Well, Boopin yours looks organic alright but both Rainbowlight and Garden of Life put calcium in the same pill as iron. And the iron is from non heme veg sources so you'll likely not be absorbing very much if it. Rainbow Light has folic acid, Garden of life has folate but I'd be needing to pop quite a few of those to get the amount of folate that my doctor recommended. I think you ladies need to decide for yourselves what vits are important to you...what amounts, and go for what you feel comfortable with. The reviews are great on both but the reviews were great for pregvit5 which I was taking in my first few ivf's.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, glad to hear you are getting everything set for October. 
It's interesting to read the stuff about folate v folic acid. I have only every taken the folic acid 400mcg and Vit D. 2 have - you certainly know your stuff :thumbup:
Pinkie, how did you get on today?
We had our 20 week scan today and I'm thrilled that everything seems to be good. :flower: I can definitely feel baby move about now which is so lovely and reassuring x. 
LL, are you planning to cycle again soon? 
Vonn, any updates??


----------



## Pinkie3

Wow 2have, you are the vitamin queen!! 

Boopin, good luck with choosing your perfect cocktail it can be a little overwhelming sometimes but you'll get there and I think its great to start sooner rather than later.

A quick update from me ladies. We had our 12 week scan today, its something I have only ever dreamed of. Everything looks perfect and we've been given EDD 05/02/17. I am not sure when this is going to start feeling real but very happy x


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, congratulations on reaching 20 weeks hun, what an amazing feeling. Do you know what you're having or are you sticking with team Yellow? X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Pinkie :flower:- we are team yellow although my mum and her friend had me lying on the carpet today and were dangling a bit of wool with a wedding ring attached over my stomach. If you believe old wives tales we are having a girl lol !!! 
Thrilled to bits for you Pinkie, it is def real so enjoy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ohhh that's fantastic news for both of you Bluebell & Pinkie!! Congrats in passing milestones Pinkie, I know that feeling. Both DH and I burst into tears with the 12 week scan for MacKinley. She was a fighter! And still is. I'm laying in bed trying to catch up on some sleep listening to her fight her afternoon nap with dad. Poor thing (DH I mean lol). Bluebell isn't movement the most reassuring thing? At first I was always thinking that baby wanted out, but the hiccups are hilarious. DH loved feeling movements too.

When you have soooo many failures as Crystal and I have and those ivf's are so so expensive, you reserarch the heck out of everything, we end up learning so much more than we bargain for along the way. I just read about a twin mom who only took enough folic acid for 1 baby and wound up with spina bifida babies. I trust my GP when I find things like this - it was her that recommended 5mg folate and told me about iron(heme vs non-heme) / calcium etc and I feel lucky to have a GP doctor who practiced as an OB in her early years. She said it ruined her sleep and with her 4 girls she took a different direction (luckily for me) for a more stable home life and put on the GP hat. But to find out that Crystal was given the same advice, 5mg folate and I think we even had the same dose of prednisone - makes me even more confident in the advice I've been given. Once you get a stink doctor (thinking about my FS here at the local clinic) you appreciate the little extras you get from good doctors. I'm just very grateful to have figured out what my body needs to hold a pregnancy. Most doctors will shrug and send you off like my original FS did with a standard prenatal and a tally ho! I feel my GP spends extra time going over small details with me and maybe it's made a difference in my health over the years?


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie & Bluebell--Yay! :dance::dance: What wonderful news, so happy for you both!

2have & Crystal--thanks for sharing all your knowledge, it is super helpful.

AFM--my nurse was out today but I messaged another nurse asking if the donor's genetic screening results were in yet and she sent me back a response: "Her results came back negative for everything." 'Negative' sounds bad so it took me a second to realize that was good news. We have a donor! I'll have to get the specifics from my nurse when she's back, but I think baseline will be last week of August & we'll head to NY mid-Sept. Sounds great!


----------



## 2have4kids

Great news Vonn!


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Vonn!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm so happy for you Vonn!! :happydance: That's EXCELLENT news!! xx

Bluebell and Pinkie - Great to hear your babies are happy & healthy!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Pinkie and bluebell that is amazing ladies!!! Congrats what a milestone!!

LL, most of the population can absorb folic acid but if you have MTHFR it builds and builds and isn't broken down properly. It can cause a whole host of issues but the worst in pregnancy is if it isn't being broke down the baby isn't receiving what it needs. Older mums also require more calcium I take Caltrate with vitamin D as you need vitamin D to absorb the calcium, I'm also on the prenatal Elevit, iron tablet but I was quite anaemic in pregnancy and it got worse after the girls so am still building my numbers back up. I think that's all I take for vitamins :) 

Boopin I take Megafol 5 not sure if you have anything like that where you are but its folate 5mgs separately to the prenatals.


----------



## LLbean

Oh I see, well I've never been told I have that so guess if it comes up I would have to adjust

So when are you off to Reprofit again Crystal?


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> Oh I see, well I've never been told I have that so guess if it comes up I would have to adjust
> 
> So when are you off to Reprofit again Crystal?

Sounds like you've been tested for MTHFR LLB? For your doctor to advise you about it one way or another?


----------



## LLbean

no I don't believe I have but they did test for other stuff


----------



## 2have4kids

J


LLbean said:


> no I don't believe I have but they did test for other stuff

:wacko:
You crack me up LLB lol. Your doctor sounds telepathic:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Lol well I asked and was told this "It is only an issue for patients who have abnormal MTHFR AND abnormal homocysteine. Not anything you need to be worried about"


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> Lol well I asked and was told this "It is only an issue for patients who have abnormal MTHFR AND abnormal homocysteine. Not anything you need to be worried about"

:thumbup: smarty pants :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

It is word for word the answer I got so I'm good, right?


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:



> It is word for word the answer I got so I'm good, right?

Llbean at any age past 35 you'd be wise to test & treat or try to prevent immune issues. Since MTHFR is untested with you, unless you wish to experiment with your upcoming pregnancy you'd be wise to just take folate and prevent the chance of mc. But if your doctor, who has no clue whether you have the mutation or not, has made the assertion that you're good, I'd be wondering about everything else he's told you. Don't you feel it's a wee bit presumptive of him to give you this advice without knowing? Have you thought about how you'd feel if you did mc and he said to you afterward, maybe we should just try again. You said he doesn't believe in immune issues right? Yet you trust him carte blanche with immune advice? I guess I'd want to take personal measures, with a doctor like that, to protect baby for at least an easy one like MTHFR. Maybe you don't need to worry about MTHFR since you've already had a child. I think the studies say having MTHFR and tsking folic acid increases mc by 4oo% so maybe your first was a good indicator that this isn't a problem for you. I prefer to take the most bio-available vitamins anyway but and for ladies suffering recurrent mc like myself it's just nothing I'd trust a doctor to dictate to me, especially one who has no understanding of immune issues.


----------



## LLbean

Yes I did have one without issues before so who knows. It's not just my doctor but just about any fertility doctor in this town that does not test or believe in NK cells. Believe me, I looked and yes I got tested before.

They did test me for other stuff but all came back normal, I don't remember all the tests but I could find out if you like. At this point I have to trust them


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm not really talking about NKC's or other issues, the super easy one to prevent mc for, that we were initially discussing with Boopin, because like Crystal, PC and myself, she's struggling, was just to take folate since they aren't testing her for MTHFR. My local doctors don't believe in immune issues either but I still took folate just in case. You may do whatever you like my friend, MTHFR & folate was what we were discussing, a very simple preventative/protective measure.


----------



## LLbean

oh no I know...I'm just saying they saw no need to test me for that. The DO test for that when they see the need for it. Sorry I misunderstood. But yes My doctor will check.

"We only check for MTHFR in patients with history of unexplained recurrent pregnancy losses. Usually these would also be early second trimester losses &#8211; not early pregnancy loss"


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh well that's great LLB, you're set :flower:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yay Vonn ! Fantastic news :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Fab news pinkie and bluebell on your milestones :cloud9:

and great about the tests Vonn now you can move forward :happydance:

I have to say LL I would be tempted just to take the folate just in case assuming it can't do any harm :thumbup:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Long time no chat! Looks like a lot has happened! 

2have-congrats on the twins! So exciting! And it's like you predicted it!! 

Wish-welcome and good luck to you. My RE says frozen has as good as a chance as fresh but I'm sure there are ladies in here that believe fresh are better! 

Vonn- I'm excited to see you finally have a donor!! I bet you're so relieved! This has got to be the one! Good luck! 

Bluebell and pinkie- so glad to hear your pregnancies are progressing nicely! So exciting! Your babies will be here in no time!! 

Boopin-miracles definitely can happen!! Don't lose hope! :) 

Afm- I'm pregnant, naturally!!! It's a miracle! Dh got home a month and a half ago and we only dtd 5 or so times, today af was 3 days late so I tested without telling dh expecting to see a negative. However to my surprise it was a positive! I called my ivf nurse and she brought me in for hcg which was at 1100 (I'm 4w3d) so that's good! I go in on Friday to obviously recheck that number! It's amazing!!! I honestly can't believe it. I've never been pregnant naturally! So ladies, never lose hope!!! The only thing I've done different is exercise 5 days a week for at least 30 minutes and eat healthier. I lost 7 pounds which I was never overweight, but I gained more muscle and slimmed down. my RE believes diet and exercise contribute to fertility! All of the nurses at my clinic were almost in tears and called me to congratulate me! I am trying to think of a creative way to tell dh this afternoon after work bc I wanted to make sure it was in fact true before I got his hopes up!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Stacergirl congratulations!! I fully believe diet & exercise contribute to fertility, if you can do it at 33 and myself at 39 naturally, I do believe it's like pulling the handle of a slot machine, sometimes you get a golden egg, sometimes not and there's nothing like losing a little extra body fat to push the odds in our favour! Do enjoy your pregnancy, it's well deserved!

There are some awesome studies about how losing a little weight contribute to all sorts of good things, hormone regulation, stronger ovulation etc etc: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/obesity-and-miscarriage/weight-and-hormones


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow that is amazing news stacergirl congrats!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Stacegirl!!!!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations stacer on your natural bfp!! :happydance: 
I cried tears of joy when I read your post. What beautiful news. I'm so happy for you and dh. I wish you a H&H pregnancy!! Please keep us updated sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - My Kaiser OB/GYN has ordered all 7 blood tests. I'll test in the morning, as one is fasting. I dodged that OOP bullet!! I'm going to test my beta again, too. Last week it was down to 13. Hopefully, I'll start my period within a couple weeks and then I can schedule my saline sonogram. [-o&lt;

Also, I changed my vitamin regimen. I'm now taking folate with my prenatal and increased my iron. It's the least I can do to set myself up for a successful pregnancy next time around. Thanks 2have and crystal for the advice. I appreciate your perspective on immune issues. xx


----------



## LLbean

ok just ordered some Folate myself...hope I can take it along with regular prenatals? or do I need to take it all separate?


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacergirl, wow I am so happy for you, congratulations on your little miracle. Enjoy every moment and I wish you a H&H pregnancy. 

Vonn, fab news that your donor tests are negative and you can finally start planning your cycle, how very exciting. Keep us posted. 

Boopin, Good luck with your tests.

:flower:


----------



## crystal443

LL.. I take mine with a prenatal, we don't have iodine in our soil so I have to take a prenatal with iodine


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - I decided on these prenatal vitamins with 800 mcg folate & 150 mcg iodine. I have hypothyroid disease & a vitamin d dificiency as well. I favor these because they have a low dose of iron and calcium. I can increase both dosages and take them seperately. Also, the iodone supports good thyroid health. I currently take 100 mcg levothyroxine daily for my hypothroidism. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XT38JY4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2AZIM17UN4IA0

In additition to my prenatal vit I'm adding 25 mg iron & 200 mg calcium/400 IU Vit D. I'll take the additional iron when I take the prenatals for (borderline anemia). And I'll take the additional calcium 2-3 hrs later. I'll also take a 1,000 IU vitamin D capsule in addition to the 1,400 in my prenatal and calcium supplements. Making a total of 2,400 IU daily. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YHKYL0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089X47WC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I had all 7 blood tests performed this morning at Kaiser. I've asked my RE to order the NK cells test, too. I'll get it done at LabCorp and pay $243 OOP. It's totally affordable and to be quite honest it's priceless to have the answer regarding my immunity. I'm still waiting to hear back from my doc regarding this request. :coffee:

bhcg = 4
As soon as the :witch: makes her grand appearance I can schedule my saline sonogram.
*ONWARD AND UPWARD!!*


----------



## 2have4kids

Omg boopin, that IS totally affordable, I'm jealous :haha: your doctors sound stellar as does your regiment. I'm very excited for you to try again, 3 times a charm and like Crystal, PC, and myself you will get your rainbow baby! xx


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--you are setting yourself up for success! :thumbup: I'm am so curious about all your results. How long will it all take? Your hcg is dropping nicely, AF in no time!

Stacer--What?!?!?! What a thrilling surprise! :bfp: How did you end up telling DH? I'm so excited for you after all the clinic/donor missteps, what a great outcome! :cloud9:

AFM--I think I'm close to ovulation so we will BD tonight (I hope). Last chance for a free baby, right? :winkwink: It seems my nurse is out all week (in the past she's let me know that ahead of time...), so I've gotten no more details about the cycle. Ah, what's a little more waiting in the whole scheme of things... :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

hey turns out The Honest Company prenatals also have folate instead of folic acid

https://www.amazon.com/Honest-Compa..._SR164,320_&psc=1&refRID=1TAGZ9EDP56JX13G6ZM7


----------



## boopin4baby

LLbean said:


> hey turns out The Honest Company prenatals also have folate instead of folic acid
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Honest-Compa..._SR164,320_&psc=1&refRID=1TAGZ9EDP56JX13G6ZM7

Only 600 mcg folate & zero iodine. 
But, I do love HONEST products. :D


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congrats Stacer, that is fabulous news. Delighted for you :baby:
Boopin, sounds like you are doing everything possible to set yourself up for the next go. Wishing you every success xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, sounds like you have a great plan in place and happy to hear your clinic are doing everything you ask for to help you. My DE was third time lucky too so lets hope that's our magic number x


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you Pinkie!! :hugs:

I'm so thrilled for you lovely. You've been through the darkest depths of infertility never giving up on your dreams. You've made it through to the other side into the light and joy of pregnancy. You truly inspire me. I only hope to one day experience a healthy pregnancy, too. Please savor every moment, even the worst of moments. Pregnancy is a true blessing and a miracle of life. One never knows how special it is until they're unable to conceive. CHEERS to 3x LUCKY!!

Vonn - Get your BD on girlfriend!! GL on your freebie bfp!! :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! back from vacation! it was wonderful, I want to go back! 

holy vitamin research, Batman!! you ladies are well-versed - thank you for sharing. I started out on Vitafusion chewable prenatals that have 800mcg of folic acid and we got preg on our first try (ended in mc). I switched it up to the 3/day Garden of Life ones and only at most had a chemical. So I've switched back to the yummy chewables and left it at that. I also had started using straight Ubiquinol instead of CoQ10, but I'm not sure if I still need that if we're doing DE. So I don't really take that anymore.

pink & blue - so happy to hear about your scans and just the excitement of everything looking good!

stace - CONGRATS!!! a NATURAL one?? what a miracle - H&H 9 mos!!! 

boopin & vonn - :wave: hello girls! vonn - get that natural egg and follow in stace's footsteps!! ;)

I have to start making those phone calls and getting appointments in the books now that we're back from vaca. Oh, and the Fresh vs Frozen debate - we specifically asked about the difference in chances and my doc said that they are virtually the same. The freezing/thawing process nowadays is quite exceptional. She told us specifically about one bank to look to when making our choice as they have an even better history of success rates. So while I logically think that eggs not tampered with by freezing are the way to go, if the success rates are virtually the same and all of the other stuff lines up, then we'll go that way. :) I love the opinions, though - always giving me/us things to think about.


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - My RE replied to my request for the NK cells test with a lengthy response. And references of studies (1-3) to support his argument against the assays. He's definitely a doctor who strongly opposes the NKc test. I'll copy & paste the email in its entirety. Please leave feedback if you have any to contribute on an open discussion regarding this controversial test. TIA xx

Hi Angela:

Don&#8217;t waste your money on NKc assays.

The role that Natural Killer cells (NKc) play regarding infertility and miscarriage remains controversial. NKc are found in normal individuals with a healthy immune system and have specialized functions in the blood and endometrium (the inside lining of the uterus). Around the time an embryo implants in the endometrium, more NKc arrive to focus the establishment of a blood supply between the embryo and the uterus. Ultimately, only part of the uterus is attached to the placenta and NKc are believed to control this process. Without NKc the implantation process may proceed out of control, creating problems with the placenta and then problems with the pregnancy.

A theory has been recently proposed that too many NKc, or over-active NKc, can also cause problems with implantation by not allowing enough establishment of a blood supply between the embryo and the endometrium. A few small studies have found that women with too many, or over-active, NKc are more likely to have a miscarriage. However, larger studies found no link between NKc levels and miscarriage. The link between infertility and NKc is even more theoretical than the link between NKc and miscarriage. Neither has been proven with any reliable studies. Further, there is no consensus how to measure NKc, either.

Assuming there truly is a link between NKc and either infertility or miscarriage, the available treatments attempt suppress the overall immune system or involve blood thinners. The use of blood thinners, such as heparin, carries only a small risk to patients and heparin is relatively inexpensive. There are no studies proving its effectiveness for the treatment of high levels of NKc. Oral steroid pills, such as prednisone, Medrol (prednisolone) or dexamethasone, suppress the overall immune system and given for a short duration have few side effects and are inexpensive. Intravenous Intralipid therapy carries little risk but costs up to $700 per dose and typically 3 or 4 doses are recommended. One treatment, called Intravenous Immunoglobulin (IVIg) therapy is very expensive, unproven and may cause harm by injecting someone else's blood products into your own blood. As of July 2016, there are no studies showing that Intralipid or IVIg therapy enhances fertility or decreases miscarriage.1-3 Until there is better data, IVIg therapy or Intralipid therapy for NKc should be considered experimental, performed under surveillance with established research protocols and patients should not have to pay to participate in that type of experiment.

In summary, the link between NKc and fertility or miscarriage remains controversial. Until a true link exists, spending the money on the test does not make sense, particularly because it is not covered by insurance and there is no agreement how to test for NKc. On the other hand, I routinely recommend the oral steroid pills for many IVF patients, because the pills may help suppress factors in the immune system (not just NKc) when an embryo is implanting, are unlikely to cause any harm and are inexpensive.


1. Stephenson MD, Kutteh WH, Purkiss S, et. al. Intravenous immunoglobulin and idiopathic secondary recurrent miscarriage: a multicentered randomized placebo-controlled trial. Human Reproduction (2010) 25(9): 2203-2209.
2. Egerup P, Lindschou J, Gluud C, et. al. The effects of intravenous immunoglbulins in women with recurrent miscarriages: A systematic review of randomised trials with meta-analysis and trial sequential analysis including individual patient data. PLoS One (2015) 10(10):e0141588.
3. Christiansen OB, Larsen EC, Egerup P, et. al. Immunoglubulin treatment for secondary recurrent miscarriage: a randomised, bouble-blind, placebo-controlled trial. BJOG (2015) 122(4): 500-8.

Dr. ******


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin, it sounds like he's happy to put you on prednisone anyway and wait & see if any of the other test come back positive. He does sound competent, I can't really comment on NKC's since they weren't something I had to address.


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - 4/7 tests have come back normal. I'm just waiting on the Factor V Leiden Mutation, Factor II Activity (prothrombin 20210A mutation) and AntiphosphoSerine AB (IgG/IgM) test results. So, far it's looking good.

My doctor plans on prescribing lovenox & dexamethasone with my next FET cycle as a prophylactic. He says that it can't hurt, only help. I really hope that this next embryo sticks for 9 months. I want to be pregnant more than anything in this world.

When do you go for another scan?? I'd love to see pics of your twins!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, I agree with 2have, he does sound competent and I was never tested for this either as my Doctor had the same out look. Its very controversial and still needs a lot of research. However the fact he is still going to treat you with steroids is great. I hope the other tests come back soon. Are you still planning on having a hysteroscopy? 

Wish, welcome back, glad you had a great holiday. Good luck with getting your appointments booked and hopefully moving forward with the cycle. Keep us posted.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--the dr at the clinic I am currently going to says some of the same stuff about NKc as these other drs. He believes there can be an adverse response by NKc, but that testing hasn't proven all that helpful in his experience. If there is a question or a chance that an immune response is causing problems they will use intralipids because they are so much less than IVIG. I think they charge like $100/$150 each time for intralipids, not $700 as your dr mentioned. Good luck sorting through it all! So glad some of the tests have already come back. It sounds like they will be aggressive this time around & that's great. You will get there!

AFM--I think I will be starting lupron in the next couple days. So much for the free baby, not that it would have happened anyway. My nurse is back from vacay all last week that she didn't tell me about ahead of time, which she always has in the past (so I started thinking she left). Got a little info from her today, but not much detail, and we have lots more questions. She did let me know all the genetic tests the donor was screened for and it's a good-sized list, so that makes me feel confident about their thoroughness.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn that's very exciting! I hate Lupron but it means it's starting right? Glad to hear they were thorough with the screening. Reprofit said when the donors are in their 20's, there's really no need for pgd either, very rare to have chromosomal issues when the donor is young. We're sailing into our 12 week NT screening confidently, I was absolutely terrified with DD as she was a natural and the chances of trisomy/Downs are much higher after 35. I cried and couldn't sleep for 2 weeks before the test. But much more confident with this one, there are perks to DE!

Looking forward to hearing more good news Vonn!


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I'm so excited that you're making progress with your DE cycle!! ET will be here in no time.. Yayyyyy!! :happydance:


----------



## sienna

LLBean Im glad to hear your levels are now OK, wishing you a successful cycle :happydance:

Wish Im also not a fan of frozen eggs they have such a poor success rate

Boopin fingers crossed for a miracle for you and good luck with the testing your doctor sounds very competent and I hope this next cycle is the one

2have thanks for all the info on vitamins I think I need to re-look at what I take

Great news Bluebell & Pinkie Im so glad youre both progressing well :happydance:

Vonn I so pleased for you thats great news when do you cycle?

Congratulations stacergirl :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

How's the week going, ladies?

I received word from my nurse that everything is a-go. It turns out the donor is not too busy in August, so we can start. I did my first Lupron injection last night! That's a crazy thing to have an exclamation point after, but we do get excited about the weirdest things. :wacko:

I go in on the 11th for ultrasound and labs. The donor will start stims shortly after that. Estimated retrieval date is August 26 and ETA for transfer is August 31. This month. This could all be done in less than a month! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn that's great news! When do you start estrogen? 

Llbean you told everyone you've started your cycle june 20, did you wind up using frozen eggs? How did everything go?

Stacergirl & Bluebell hiw are you feeling? Pinkie still feeling a little green?

Sienna you and Crystal will be cycling at the same time, if not Boopin too. I'm very excited for you to finally have your shot. 2017 will be an amazing year! Does anyone know what Chinese animal it is? I'm not at all superstitious but it's fun to see what the crystal ball says:haha:


----------



## sienna

Vonn lovely news, fingers crossed for your cycle keep us up to date on how it all goes

Thanks 2have I don&#8217;t know anything about Chinese animals but hoping it&#8217;s good for my next cycle


----------



## 2have4kids

Ok, I've just looked it up. For all those babies born in 2017 it'll be the year of the rooster:
People born in a year of the Rooster are very observant. Hardworking, resourceful, courageous and talented, Roosters are very confident about themselves.

Roosters are always active, amusing and popular among the crowd. Roosters are talkative, outspoken, frank, open, honest, and loyal individuals. They like to be the center of attention and always appear attractive and beautiful.

Nothing less than what you'd think your children might be yes?:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!! Sorry I'm a bit slack in getting on here I always try to read and then reply but it's just not always time to reply lol

Stacer, hope your doing well 

2have, how are you? Is there a bump coming yet? Your tall so place for them to hide but not for long :) lol

LL, I didn't realise you started way back on the 20th? Your donor should have donated by now? You were going to use fresh eggs is she could donate straight away yeah? 

Sienna & Boopin, I'm transferring Nov 14th :) is that about when you'll be transferring?

I hope everyone else is doing well!! We booked our flights we have 7 days in London, 2 in Brno and a few in Vienna. I think we may be crazy to do this with 2x 19 month olds in tow but we love travelling so they'll have to learn to love it too. They're really easy going so should be right.. I hope lol


----------



## boopin4baby

crystal - FET end of October for me!! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin, Crystal, & Sienna :wohoo:


----------



## boopin4baby

2have - I'm happy to hear your twins are doing so well. They're 2 strong healthy babies!! So exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Ooooh Boopin, Halloween bubs!! How exciting!


----------



## LLbean

.


----------



## LLbean

2have is that 2 boys in there? no clue why I think they are


----------



## 2have4kids

No clue LLB and we're team yellow all the way!


----------



## boopin4baby

Go team YELLOW!! :dance::yellow::yellow::headspin:


----------



## 2have4kids

LLbean said:


> lol when did I say I was starting on June 20th? no ma'am, matter of fact CD1 as we speak

June 22 you said your endocrinologist gave you the the mbs up for your cycle to start. And before that you said you were squaring away either DE or frozen eggs with your coordinator. Just thought by now you'd be off to the races!


----------



## crystal443

LL when I read back through to catch up you said you were good to go awhile ago but then I went to your journal to see how you were getting on and it said you were in the process so maybe I got it from there, but your journal said you were using OE so thought I missed something again so I'm confused where your at in cycling and what your doing


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh wow it's going to start getting pretty exciting again on here over the next few months, I can't wait. And Vonn you are only a matter of weeks. I am so pleased to see things are moving along for everyone. :flower:


----------



## LLbean

.


----------



## Vonn

What a great fall we will have, with Boopin, Sienna, and Crystal! Plus llbean!? And I think Wish will be cycling in the fall, too. Can't wait! Hopefully, I will start things off right. :thumbup:

2have--I always thought I'd be team yellow, but now I'm not sure I'll be able to wait that long to know. Were you team yellow with Mackinley? I start the estrogen after next Thursday's scan and labs.

LLbean--so what exactly is your plan? Excited for things to get going for you!

AFM--I've done 3 lupron injections, no issues, but when I went to do last night's shot I noticed my belly was really bloated. Anyone else have this happen? I can't recall it happening last time, but who knows, it probably did and I just blocked it out. :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
yeah, I should be transferring in the fall too. Cd1 today-ish, so I go for my sono on Sunday. Then I have to set up the psych appts and whatever else and THEN we can get access to the donor listings to pick one. So I assume that will take up between now and Sept and then we can transfer in Oct/Nov.
Very exciting fall we have lined up!!

vonn - I only used Lupron once so far. I don't recall it making me bloat but I'm bloated all over still from the meds. I feel like I look like I've had a baby already and I haven't.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn Lupron made me itchy that was all.
Wish2B all the best on Sunday, keep us posted on your progress,

LLB it's ok if you don't want to share, you have your own journal and can write whatever you like in there. All the best whatever you're doing.


----------



## LLbean

.


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - My period started today (CD1) with bright red blood and cramping. It's been 5w3d since my D&C. My body seems to be back on track. I just emailed the nurse to schedule my saline sonogram CD6-12. 

Vonn - I never had bloating associated with the lupron injections. Just a couple of bruises from nicking a capillary or two... LOL!!

Lupron injections are the warm up for your next set of shots. :winkwink: You're doing a great job. Remember - No pain, No gain!! You got this girlfriend!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats Boopin, your body is right on track...mine needed help resetting after mc's, so great news!

LLBean so like my fet I guess they'll wait for cd 18-21 for transfer? You'll ve having a spring 2017 baby!


----------



## LLbean

.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--awesome news on CD1! Can't wait for your success story. Yeah, these shots are a piece a cake compared to what's coming next. I am really nervous for the PIO.

LLbean--wow, you are close. We are cycle buddies! Thanks for sharing & sorry if I was a bit on the nosy side, asking for deets. :blush:

Pinkie--I've been getting so confused when I look at your EDD. You have the date first, then month, whereas we do it the opposite. I can catch it and recognize when the date is a number over 12, but yours had me scratching my head! I kept thinking May seemed way to late cause that would be my EDD if all goes well. I just cracked myself up when I finally figured it out! Sheesh. :wacko:


----------



## Bluebell bun

All getting very exciting again here :flower:. That's fabulous Vonn that you are good to go. 
Crystal, LL , Boopin, Wish and Sienna - exciting stuff ahead .xx 
Pinkie, have you decided if you are going to find out the sex or are you joining the team yellow camp ?


----------



## sienna

Crystal I havent got a date yet, but I think it will be the last week of November so a little bit behind you :)

Boopin looks like youll be the first of the four of us to cycle in the fall :happydance::happydance:

LLbean good luck


----------



## LLbean

Here you go Vonn, this one is helpful for all of us 

https://www.yourduedate.com/


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - I'm happy & supportive for all of us no matter what stage of the ttc journey we're in, no matter what method we use, no matter what it takes to conceive and bring home our take home baby(ies)!!:hugs:GL & Baby Dust to ALL!! XOXO :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM - 6/7 coagulopathy tests came back Normal. My Kaiser OB/GYN special ordered the AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM) test. I go Monday to the lab for my blood draw. I should get the results within a week from the test date. I'm CD2 and my saline sonogram is scheduled for Tuesday 8/16. Things are moving along accordingly. I'm excited to get started again!! 
:happydance: Fx'd 3x is the charm!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Fab news Vonn now you are good to go!

I think I'm more confused than ever LL! I didn't think any clinics anywhere did OE in over 45s but I guess you found one! But I didn't realise you had already done egg collection as I thought you had to wait after the cp :wacko: and how come they froze them instead of a fresh transfer? Ok too many questions!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Butterfly67 said:


> Fab news Vonn now you are good to go!
> 
> I think I'm more confused than ever LL! I didn't think any clinics anywhere did OE in over 45s but I guess you found one! But I didn't realise you had already done egg collection as I thought you had to wait after the cp :wacko: and how come they froze them instead of a fresh transfer? Ok too many questions!!

Actually the majority have cut offs at 43, LLB is doing frozen donor egg or embryo.


----------



## Pinkie3

Fab news, I am really excited for everyone to get started, can't wait for all the updates to starts. 

Vonn, sorry I confused you ha ha, yes in the UK we go the other way on dates. I have been trying to get a ticker but just can't work out how to do it so I have given up!

Bluebell yes I am in the team yellow camp, although it's very tempting. 

Good luck ladies, you all deserve this so much xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Ladies of all knowledge on here I wonder if you can help me. One of my DE buddies on another forum is struggling to find some answers and I thought who best to ask but you. She has POF and is currently 15 weeks pregnant with DE. She stopped taking all her Meds a week ago but has started having some hot flushes, similar to what she has experienced previous to her pregnancy. She has been advised that the placenta will now have taken over and naturally produce estrogen, however she is worried these hot flushes means that it's low and could jespodise the baby. How does she know that she is producing enough? Apparently a blood test can not tell you what is happening in the womb? Does anyone know much about this, she has been to her GP who was not very helpful and waiting to call Antelnatal tomorrow. 

I hope you don't mind me messaging here, she is very upset and I thought I would try help her. X


----------



## LLbean

for those that may be interested I found another prenatal option with Folate at Target

https://smartypantsvitamins.com/products/prenatal/

Just thought I'd share


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, of course you can post here! If her GP isn't helpful can she either go see another GP or get in to see an OB? I was under the impression that progesterone levels can be tested while pregnant. The baby does take over at 13 weeks and hot flushes are a symptom of high hormone levels, it's quite normal with pregnancy. I'd never trust advice from a non-doctor though if I were that worried. I'd get in to have a second opinion if I felt blown off as you described she seems to be. The chances of losing s baby after 12 weeks are quite small, I'm sure she's symptom-stressing ehfn really everything is probably fine. Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## sienna

sorry Pinkie I can't help, it sounds like she needs expert advice, GP's are not best placed to give specialist advice.

boopin I hope all goes well with your sonogram

Vonn any update, have you got a transfer date?


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--your poor friend! I'm sure she is worried to death. Or, perhaps she's gotten an answer by now. I can't help, but I always did think that by about week 13 the placenta has taken over with hormone production. And how are you doing?

Sienna--I go in on Thursday for labs and us. I think the donor goes in Friday. I hope to have more info by the end of the day on Friday. As of right now the estimated retrieval day is Aug 26 & transfer is planned for Aug 31. HOPEFULLY, just a couple weeks away. HOPEFULLY. 

Stacer--how's your surprise pregnancy going???

How's everyone else doing? :hi:


----------



## 2have4kids

Great news Vonn! 

Yes Stacer how are you doing? 

Sienna are you enjoying your summer? Are you doing anything to prepare for the fall? I have to say I didn't really do much ghus time except for try to get the extra pounds off that I gained with MacKinley. And not drink/try to eat at as healthy as I could the months leading up to transfer. I hope you are well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin - you and I are on such similar schedules! I had my labs done this week (all good) and will have my saline sono on Monday, 8/15. But then I think this is where we branch off - I THEN have to get those appointments in the books to talk with the DE team, the shrink and then we can have the login info for the donor options to make a decision. I hope to be doing that in Sept.

Vonn - good luck today!! I hope everything goes smoothly from here on out for you. You SO deserve it.

pinkie - I'm so sorry for your friend. I hope she has found some answers by now!


----------



## 2have4kids

Wish you have a similar proces to my local clinic. Wishing you a speedy bfp!

Ladies fx for your tests and sonos!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the advice on my friend ladies, thankfully she spoke to someone who was helpful and managed to get some bloods test done, this showed she has high levels of hormones and she has nothing to worry about. Must be one of her pregnancy symptoms. I was nervous about coming off all my Meds but everything has been fine. 

Vonn, good luck with your scans today, I hope the donor is ready for her EC tomorrow. It's all happening now. Keep us posted. 

Wish, glad all your lab tests were good and hope everything else runs smoothly for you. 

I hope everyone else is getting on well, i am looking forward to the good news to start rolling in. 

X


----------



## sienna

Vonn Im excited for you, your transfer will be here before you know it :happydance:

2have Im trying to eat healthy and regularly exercising to hopefully lose some more weight, Im enjoying cycling at the minute. Hows things with you, when do you have your next scan?

Wish2b good luck with your sonograph


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds good Sienna, keep up the good work. 

My next scan is between 18-20 weeks. I'm 13 weeks now so not for a while. I see the GP on Sept 9 and the first OB appointment is Sept 15th. So nothing but baking for a while.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies :juggle::icecream::fool:

OH and I spent all day yesterday at Six Flag's Discovery Kingdom Vallejo and had a blast!! I rode several rides/roller coasters, enjoyed the animal exhibits, shopped and ate yummy food. The main roller coaster attraction was "The Joker" and it was so exciting and scary. It had a bunch of maniacal twists & turns. So worth the 45 minute wait in line to ride it. Today we went to the movies and watched Suicide Squad. I totally recommend it if you're into DC comics Batman. It was nice to get out and get away from all the ttc stuff. And simply enjoy my OH's company, like we used to before IVF cycles consumed our lives. :hugs2:

Wish - Congrats on your beautiful labs and GL next week at your scan!! I hope all goes well so that you can proceed with your DE cycle. I'm so excited for you!! :hugs:

Vonn - How did your appointment go today?? Any news on your donor's progress?? Fx'd she gives you lots of eggies!! xx

sienna - &#128155; I'm wishing you all the best on your upcoming transfer. [-o&lt; that we get our sticky bfp's next go around!!

Have a nice weekend Ladies. Take time to treat yourselves. You ALL deserve it!!
 



Attached Files:







20160810_153345_resized.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4









20160810_153333_resized.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 3









20160811_140815_resized.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for all the well wishes, ladies! :kiss: I'm not sure what to make of my appointments today. I haven't seen lab results, but the scan results were confusing. The dr in the local clinic who saw me after the scan said that the stripe in the endometrium was disconnected, which concerned her. She said if it was her, she'd want me to do a sonohystogram (or something along those lines...wish, I think what you are having done). I have no idea if my IVF clinic will say the same or interpret the image differently. I also had what was probably a corpus luteum in one ovary (normal since I think I oved a bit ago) and a 10 mm follie on the other. The dr thought that was prob because I've only been on lupron for 9 days, it hasn't shut my ovaries down totally yet. 

I sent a message to my IVF nurse that I was anxious to hear their take on it, but never heard from her. Part of my confusion is that I'm not sure what should be going on as I'm cd30 and I've done lupron for 9 days. When does AF come? How are things going to sync? How shut down should my ovaries be at this point? 

I hope all the results actually got to them. I asked her to let me know a half hour before they close if she didn't have my results and I would harass people, but since I didn't hear from her, I assume she got everything. Maybe she's waiting to see the donor's scan and lab results before getting back to me. I'm kind of wreck, trying really, really hard not to think the worst! :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

2have, no scans in between? They should scan you at 14-15 weeks to make sure growth and blood flow is good? It could just be they scan more here but I had one every two weeks until 28 weeks and then weekly. That was protocol for Di/Di twins:thumbup:

Vonn, hopefully nothing to worry about, always something in these cycle to drive us crazy:wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Vonn, lupron works by sending your sustem into overdrive and then it naturally has nothing left and shuts down. The first part of a Lupron cycle sends your hormones to the top of the roller coaster and then your body falls to the bottom after that. I can't quite remember now but I thought I always did mine on cd 1 and then started estrogen. I seem to remember taking Northisterone to force AF and then following up with Lupron but I have 3/4 of a brain right now so maybe some of the other ladies can remember when they took lupron?

If your lining doesn't look right you'd think she'd order a sono. But why are yhey wanting a perfect lining right now? It's cd30 and your cervix would be closed. I don't really understand their timing? I've always had a transfer, fredh or frozen between cd16-21. Lupron, estrogen, lining check and then progesterone for 5 days, then transfer. Let us know how things go for you, my fingers toes and everything is crossed for you!!

Crystal because I'm only with my GP right now I think I've had less monitoring. She wanted the OB to take over by Aug 5 but somehow they only open their doors to pregnant women around the 24 week mark. Even still then I'm early going. You'd think with twins they'd take a little more care. How are you? Keeping busy with those angels of yours?


----------



## crystal443

Oh yeah for sure 2have, I was in a twin clinic and had monitoring from week 12, I'm surprised they are so lax about it.. Craziness :)

Yeah so busy with the girls we wake up and it feels like it's bedtime again lol! Their doing wonderfully though :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Canada's healthcare system is overtaxed as the Conservatives systematically ran it down in hopes of getting American privatized healthcare. That's the understanding in my province anyways. And so for that reason and many many more they've been voted out on both national and provincial levels, even locally lol. So we have some rebuilding to do before we'll see things get better here. 

I can imagine things will be busy and time will fly with twins. What's going to happen with two sets?

Boopin that sounds like a fun day! Do you and your DH also play cards and stuff like that? DH and I love playing Canasta and board games. We've been dying to play board games like Blokus, Apples to Apples, Scotland Yard, Clue, Mouse Trap, etc with our own kids. Imagine the fun of going to the amusement park or Disney World with your very own kids? I've almost outgrown the thrill of camping with my creaky body but I'll make sure I have a comfortable sleeping pad so that it's fully enjoyable with children. Now lets see you get your bfp so we can stop dreaming and start the clock to when the fun happens!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Vonn, sorry I am a bit confused with your cycle too. Did you get a treatment plan before started your Meds which should give you a breakdown of your protocol? I never took Lupron but a one off prostap injection which basically does the same thing, but your cycle looks different to mine. Mine basically went, BCP, one off prostap injection, stop bcp, AF arrives 5 days later, baseline scan cd2 (check lining thinning, ovaries quiet), donor starts stims, lining check cd11, start progestrone on day of EC. Did you hear from the clinic? I hope everything is ok? 

Boopin, your weekend with DH sounds like great fun and I am pleased to hear you enjoyed yourself, you deserve it. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well? Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Vonn

This cycle has been confusing! I think it's at least partially because of me, unfortunately. I had said I preferred not to go on bcp, so long as it didn't mess anything up. My nurse said it would be okay. The Lupron has delayed AF, though. When I talked with the nurse ab doing it this way she had said I should get AF in X number of days. I forgot what that was & should have told her I hadn't gotten it yet before the scan. I don't think she'd have had me do it. Dumb me. But she didn't ask me to confirm, either. Not good communication both ways, but I'm paying her to be sure, she's the expert. She's hoping AF will come this weekend. I have to let her know when it does. We are pushed back about a week, but we can still do it. I went to acu today as whenever AF is close and I do acu, it comes later that day. I really hope it helps. I have my weekly spot on Monday, so I'll try again then, if AF doesn't come before then. I also upped my vit c dose as that could help. C'mon AF!!


----------



## sienna

Boopin I&#8217;m glad to hear you had a good time it sounds like fun, where about&#8217;s in the states are you? 

Vonn I wasn&#8217;t on lupron so don&#8217;t know but I am confused with your cycle though, fingers crossed af comes soon


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna said:


> Boopin I&#8217;m glad to hear you had a good time it sounds like fun, where about&#8217;s in the states are you?
> 
> Vonn I wasn&#8217;t on lupron so don&#8217;t know but I am confused with your cycle though, fingers crossed af comes soon

Northern California
Where abouts are you?? xx

Vonn - How was your ACU appointment??


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--are you waiting on anymore test results?

Pregnant ladies--what's your fave thing ab being pregnant right now, and your least fave thing?? I'd love to hear how it's going for you all!

AFM--still no AF. Boo! I have my regular, weekly acu appt today, so we'll put some more needles in my uterus area and hope it moves things along. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 
Vonn-sorry your cycle is confusing and delayed a week. Hope af comes so you can get this party started!! 

Hope everyone else is well! 

I'm doing good so far, no spotting or anything, and I have my scan tomorrow which I'll be 7w2d so freaking out nervous!! I hate the first scan, so scared! We were on vacation last week in San Fran which was awesome! I'll update tomorrow on the results! Fx!


----------



## boopin4baby

stacer - Best of luck tomorrow at your scan!! I'm keeping everything x'd for you!! :hugs::dust:

Vonn - I'm waiting for the results of the AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM) test. All the other tests have come back normal. I go tomorrow for my water sonogram. If all is cleared, I'll start my next FET cycle. :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> Pregnant ladies--what's your fave thing ab being pregnant right now, and your least fave thing?? I'd love to hear how it's going for you all!

Vonn I really hope AF shows soon for you, do you have a timeline yet for your donor? All the best with acupuncture. My gf has high blood pressure, it's amazing she's the most fit healthy person I know and it's totally genetic but they want her to be induced as the risks are enormous with hbp. So she's doing acupuncture to try to deliver. Lets hope it works for both of you!

My most favourite thing about being pregnant is knowing we'll have our family in Feb, siblings will be here for MacKinley. I can tell, she REALLY needs other little people to interact with, it would benefit her immensely (she's a little social butterfly and Andy and I just don't cut the mustard!)
Least fav thing (can I not name a few?) Feeling so fat as there's no bump yet, feeling nausea now that I'm off prednisone ie when I'm hungry, when I'm eating OMG half way through a meal sometimes I could hurl, especially if I let my hunger get too strong, and the lack of energy only now in second tri because I haven't been able to work out in first tri I've lost alot, am winded all the time etc. Other than that it's wonderful, especially with everyone so excited. Friends, family, co-workers, everyone except for maybe 1 sour lemon is just so nice and happy for us. We're really blessed to have such wonderful people in our lives.


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin, I really hope something shows so that you kind of know what's going on. But either way, 3rd time's a charm right? I can't wait for you and all the other ladies to get started! This fall is going to be SO very much fun.

Stacergirl, all the best with your scan, will be stalking to see your results. fx!


----------



## sienna

Boopin Im in the UK, weve been to a few places in the states but not that side, we love Key West :) 

Stacergirl good luck with your scan :happydance:

2have its lovely to hear your pregnancy is going well MacKinley play mates will be here before you know it


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--so good to hear from you, can't believe how far along you already are...7 weeks OMG!! Have a great scan and tell us all about it. :winkwink:

Boopin--so excited for you to get started! I think I may be having the same thing you are having tomorrow. Report back, will you? I'm not that familiar with saline sonohystergrams.

2have--Thanks for sharing! The last schedule I was told is retrieval around 1st of Sept and transfer around the 6th. But that was when my nurse thought I'd get AF this last weekend, so we are now pushed out further than that. So who knows...


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Thanks for the well wishes! Unfortunately the fetus stopped growing about a week ago. So now I have to decide if I will have a d&c or natural miscarriage. Anyone have advice or experiences on a d&c? Please share if you don't mind as I think that's what I'm leaning towards. Just don't want to be sitting around waiting for it to happen naturally bc who knows where I'll be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--oh, no! :cry: Dang it! I am so sorry to read this, how devastating. Heartbreaking decision ahead no matter what. I've got no suggestions, just want to send you a cyber hug. :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## 2have4kids

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies! Thanks for the well wishes! Unfortunately the fetus stopped growing about a week ago. So now I have to decide if I will have a d&c or natural miscarriage. Anyone have advice or experiences on a d&c? Please share if you don't mind as I think that's what I'm leaning towards. Just don't want to be sitting around waiting for it to happen naturally bc who knows where I'll be. Thanks in advance!

Hi Stacergirl, I'm so sorry to hear this bad news. Your body must be really trying hard for you but it detected perhaps a fetus that wasn't viable? It's not fair, I'm sorry this happened to you. 

To make the decision about a D&C...if you wanted to have the fetus tested for chromosomal problems this is definitely a benefit to having a D&C, they will likely do that for you for free if you have a good medical system. If you don't mind waiting for a mc then you won't have the ability to do this and I don't know how long it could take. Are you still working? It may be inconvenient for you to not know when it'll happen. I really hate D&C's as they don't knock you out completely here in Canada. I made such a fuss, I was crying last time that the anesthesiologist knocked me out completely. It still upsets me even now thinking about it. I was determined to figure out what was going on though, was it the fetus or immune issues. It took them 3 weeks to come back with the labs on the fetus so I got immune tests while waiting. Turns out it was both in that case, fetus had Turners Syndrome and I have serious blood clot issues and won't be able to carry without daily Lovenox. 

I've had both a natural mc and D&C, neither are great. In the mean time please take care of yourself. Sending you massive hugs!:hugs::hug:


----------



## boopin4baby

stacer - Heartbreaking news. I'm so so sorry lovely. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I can tell you from my recent experiences both having a natural mc and a d&c, I preferred the d&c. I had more control over the situation and I recovered quickly. And it sounds like that's what you want, too. Also, like 2have mentioned you have the added benefit of having your pregnancy contents tested if that's what you choose. As far as pain during, I had minimal discomfort (mild cramping). I took a valium and a shot of toradol before the procedure. And naproxen for mild pain after. I was awake the entire time. The procedure only lasts a few minutes and then you're fine to continue your day. I advise you to take it easy 24 hrs post d&c. 

Once again, I'm very sorry you have to go through this. We're all here for you stacer. Please take time to take care of yourself and remember that none of this is your fault. Sending you lots of LOVE & HUGS!! XOXO


----------



## Bluebell bun

Stacer, I can't offer any advice but just wanted to say how sorry I am and I am thinking about you. Big hugs x


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies! I called my RE to see when they could even get me in for a d&c but had to leave a message. At first I wanted to do it natural but my re wants to test it since this is my 3rd miscarriage. I'm glad for that bc I want to know what the deal is. But when he said to bring the fetus in, that's when I started leaning towards d&c. So we will see. I'm heartbroken of course. While I didn't necessarily let myself get too excited as a means of protecting myself, I was still excited that my son might be getting a sibling, and that I may be blessed to have another awesome little boy/girl bc my little boy is amazing! And then of course there's the feeling of letting everyone else down. Everyone at the clinic was so excited for me. My family and friends that I did tell we're excited for me. And then I had to tell them about this and I hate it bc I don't want people's pity, you know? But this just sucks ladies! Miscarriages in general suck and infertility sucks. I know each and everyone of you feels the same. It's just not fair! Sending hugs to all! Xo


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--how sweet you are sending us all hugs when you are dealing with the absolute pits. GL with your decision and your healing.

Sienna--I forgot to ditto love for Key West. It's where DH and I went on our honeymoon. We had a blast! It's great if you want to party like crazy, or if that's not your thing (we're not real party people) -- we felt like there's something for everyone.

Guess what?!?! AF arrived! My mood increased immensely as soon as I started spotting. :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn thst's great news!


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-glad to hear you can move forward! Good luck!! 

Sienna-I love key west too! It's about 7 hours from me so we vacation there a lot. There's something for everyone as long as you like the beach! It'll be pretty hot too! Florida heat is the worst! That's why we got out and went to San Fran on our vacation! 

Of course dh keeps asking what caused this to happen. Was it me flying last week, walking too much, etc. of course these thoughts already went through my head. I started spotting a little, but I'm hoping I can gat the d&c in time although not sure at this point! Waiting to hear back from Doctor.


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--I think it's totally natural for both DH and you to want to know why & what caused it. When it's happening to our bodies and others are questioning, it is REALLY hard to not feel guilt and blame, even though we shouldn't and even though those asking probably do not blame us, either. They are just hurting, too, and want answers just like we do. Did the Dr get back to you yet?

AFM--Bad news for me, I think. I had a saline sonohysterogram today and the dr who did it says there is debris on one side of my uterus and a possible polyp on the other side. She recommends a D&C and then a cycle off after that to heal. Hopefully, the results have now been sent to my IVF clinic, so tomorrow I will find out if they see & recommend the same. In the meantime, I scheduled the surgery for next Friday, just to get it on the books. 

I am super disappointed. I cried alone in the exam room, pulled myself together and walked out to see a hugely pregnant woman and her doting husband, and then a cute mom pushing a baby stroller with a cute baby. Just keep piling it on, universe, that's so lovely of you. :gun: 

BTW, the doc said my cervix was being very stubborn so she had to really pry it open and it hurt like the dickens. I wasn't really expecting any pain and the pain was quite bad.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ohh Vonn that sounds like a bucket of pitts! Keep on keeping on though, I wish you luck with your surgery. The debris, is that scarring or endo or something like that? Sorry to hear about the bad news. Maybe you'll be delayed but you're setting yourself up for success by getting everything checked out. Good things come to those who wait. That's a crumby saying I know, I'm such an impatient person myself and you've been SO patient! Hopefully the time flies by quickly.


----------



## stacergirl

Oh vonn! I'm so sorry Hun! I know it feels like another road block but at least it was found now before another cycle! Take care of this and then move forward!!! I guess we may both be having d&c? Am I being a baby by being scared of it? Lol I totally feel I am!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

stacer - I'm so sorry. Ugh, what a kick in the gut. I do agree with the others, though - I haven't had a natural m/c but I did have a D&C and I liked the control I had. Schedule it, you know when it's coming. I was knocked out for it so it was a breeze (except the first time I went, the heart was still beating so they had to send me home. Awesome, huh?) Will you be knocked out for it? if so, seriously - it's a good nap. And I only had minor cramping afterwards, for not very long.

vonn - omg, they had to pry MY cervix open too!! clamps and all - it was awful!! Same as the first one I had to have (last year after the D&C). I hate that thing. The HSG was a breeze compared to that.

2have - I liked your notes on what you love/don't love about being preg! :)


----------



## ps57002

Will join you all here.

After failed IVF OE last August and a year of heartache, starting IVF DE. Starting Lupron maybe Monday, donor to stimm early September, with fresh transfer hopefully third week September. We are doing a shared (2:1) cycle and are secondary recipient. Donor is first time, not proven. Has been difficult getting someone from my background. If less that 10 eggs, only primary couple gets eggs. Donor's resting follicle is about 22 and she's young, 22. They say it looks really good.

Trying not to be pessimistic but scared to be optimistic and don't know how to stay neutral. Emotionally and $, can't do more after this. This took our adoption option off too due to many reasons as we were about to start that long journey until got call from clinic..


----------



## boopin4baby

:wave: WELCOME... ps57002!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi PS, gl to you! There's always fet donor embryo options which are usually 1/2 as expensive as DE ivf and extremely high rates of success. But lets see you get your bfp in Sept shall we!


----------



## sienna

Stacergirl Im so sorry, sending you :hug::hug::hug:

Vonn how disappointing for you, the bright side your lining is going to be good for your embryos to give you the best chance of success. 

PS57002 welcome and good luck with your cycle


----------



## Bluebell bun

Oh no Vonn, what a disappointment. Have you had any word back from your clinic yet? Patience really is a virtue when it comes to IVF isn't it? 

Stacer, how are you doing? 

PS - welcome, I wish you well with your cycle x 

Anyone else got any updates? X


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 
Tomorrow is the d&c. My RE couldn't get me in until the 30th so i scheduled with my ob who delivered my son instead. My birthday is this coming Friday so I want this to be behind me by then. Plus my dh is going to be out of town a couple nights this week and didn't want it to naturally happen while he wasn't here. Today I wasn't doing so well but I'm ok now. I'm sure tomorrow I'll get worse since its at noon and I have to be there at 10. Glad you all had decent experiences (well except 2-have who was awake) so that's good to hear! I hope I'm in and out like a hysteroscopy or egg retrieval! 

I'll write more tomorrow but I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## 2have4kids

Gl Stacergirl, mine went ok because they knocked me right out. If I hadn't put up a fuss I would have been awake. I've done enough of those things awake, I just wasn't in the mood for it that time!!

Hi to all. I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## boopin4baby

*stacer*
https://img0.etsystatic.com/014/0/5269028/il_570xN.447123818_pq3n.jpg
*This is a hug from me to you, to let you know I'm thinking of you! *​


----------



## Pinkie3

Sorry I haven't been around for the last week.

Stacergirl, I am so sorry lovely, it so cruel this has to happen. I am wishing you a quick and painless procedure tomorrow and I will be thinking of you.

Vonn, it's one thing after another isn't it. Good luck on Friday, I am glad this has been found before the transfer and I hope you can move forward with the cycle asap. 

Boopin, how are things progressing for you?

PS, Welcome, I hope we can offer you some support on your DE journey, wishing you the best of luck. 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well xx


----------



## Vonn

Stacer--thinking of you for tomorrow! :hug: Take care and heal quickly.

Bluebell & Pinkie--Thanks for the well wishes. How are your pregnancies going? I'd love to hear how your pregnancies are going!

Sienna--when do you get started?

Wish--as I lay there in pain during the saline sono, I wondered if other ladies find clamping and dialating of their cervixes as painful as I did. Good to hear I'm not alone, or a total wimp! Thanks, my friend. :hugs:

PS57002--Welcome & good luck!

AFM--I am having the hysteroscopy/D&N this Friday. My IVF nurse confirmed it looked like a possible polyp and no one wants to take any chances (me included). They will move forward with the donor, so we either had to take frozen eggs, or provide a sperm sample so they can create embryos to freeze. We are opting for the embryos, so DH will fly out for egg retrieval (tentatively Sept 2) to provide a sample. We could have shipped a sample, but we were too nervous that something would go wrong. We want to give ourselves the best chance possible, which means an extra trip for DH. At least we don't lose the donor, keeping her was vital at this point as there are no others we are very interested in.


----------



## stacergirl

Vonn-I'm glad you are making progress. September 2nd will be here in no time. Not sure if you have had a d&C before, can't recall, but I Had mine today and I can honestly say it was a piece of care. Similar to a hysteroscopy as I have no pain at all. So all the best for you on Friday!! 

The procedure was uneventful, quick and painless! I'm doing well. I got there at 10am, registered, went to pre-op and then procedure was over around 130. I left the hospital close to 3. I hadn't eaten since 11pm the night before so I was starving and even though she told me to ease into my diet, I ate an entire sub, I was that hungry. I did have saltines and sprite before I left though so that probably helped. It feels weird to have gone in with the fetus and leave without it...I'm doing okay emotionally so far. They asked if we wanted to have a funeral-we opted out of that only because it only made it to 6 weeks so likely never even had a heartbeat. If it was later in the pregnancy I probably would have considered it. But they are testing it for chromosomal abnormalities. So we will see what the results show. 

As always, hope everyone is well. Going to head back to bed, talk more later! Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## 2have4kids

Stacergirl, I'm so glad to hear it was quick & painless. Did they knock you out?


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - I'm currently waiting for AF (due September 2ish), then I'll start meds for my FET cycle. I'm planning on an end of October transfer. xx

How are you and baby pinkie doing?? <3 :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Stacergirl, I pleased to hear the procedure was quick and painless for you. I hope you get some results back soon. Get some rest and I am thinking of you. 

Vonn, I think you made the right decision to send DH out on his own. I done the same and headed over on my own for the transfer. I am glad no one wants to take any chances and the procedure is going ahead, you want yourself in tip top shape to welcome that little egg to snuggle in. 

Boopin, good to hear that things are still moving forward for you, I hope AF shows up on time. An October transfer will be a summer baby :) 

I am doing good, thanks for asking, I am 16 weeks now and sickness is finally easing although I still can't eat properly but it's bearable. We had a private scan yesterday because I couldn't wait from 12-20 before seeing baby again. The fact I don't have any physical changes yet or can feel anything was unsettling so seeing it wriggling around yesterday was just what I needed. 

X


----------



## ps57002

Thank you all for the warm welcomes.

Vonn, I've had that test done where they put the dye thing in your tubes to see blockage. Yes it does hurt but was nothing compared to that damn cervix not opening and ouch that sure as hell hurt and they had to hold my hand. The test itself wasn't as bad. Thankfully for 1st IVF with OE (failed) last year, the cervix cooperated and it wasn't so bad opening me up. Now I fear those things... Good luck Friday. Will be thinking of you and a quick recovery for you.

2have4kids
My heritage and hubby is different and he wants a mini me. There's not enough donors from my heritage to begin with. So finding a donor embie would also be very very difficult. Plus at least with donor egg (though expensive), it's at least part hubby's dna. I really don't know what we will do if this fails. My hubby has been really out of it the whole past year and I am worried about his emotional being. He's taken it more and even has nightmares :cry:

Stacergirl,
Glad it is over and was painless. I can imagine the emotions though. Big hugs to you and I pray the next BFP is a snuggly sticky one that will bring you laughs and smiles when he/she is born (oh maybe twins?)

boopin4baby
Almost there to start... Yay. Exciting and nerve wrecking too. BFP dust coming your way.


Pinkie3
I am sure it must be so reassuring to see everything going well. I am really happy and excited for you. :happydance:

AFM
Started lupron shots yesterday. First time lupron user. I had a headache start right away and it's not going anywhere. I feel so tired and sleepy this am. I am a bit dizzy too but maybe that is ear infection/fluid thing as a bit of cold symptoms here. Bit nauseous on/off too. Donor is supposed to start stims on 9/5, ER around 9/16, with transfer 5 day later. It's a shared cycle so I pray pray pray for enough healthy eggs to share or cycle will cancel for us (secondary couple) if she produces less than 10. stressed all the way....Trying to eat healthy, practice meditation, reduce stress (yeah right), and switched to a folate (instead of folic acid) prenatal, just in case. I have thyroid issues (under control) and so always think i have immune issues but RE doesn't believe in that stuff...so eating pineapple all the time, and whatever else i ready up on....


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> 2have4kids
> My heritage and hubby is different and he wants a mini me. There's not enough donors from my heritage to begin with. So finding a donor embie would also be very very difficult. Plus at least with donor egg (though expensive), it's at least part hubby's dna. I really don't know what we will do if this fails. My hubby has been really out of it the whole past year and I am worried about his emotional being. He's taken it more and even has nightmares :cry:

I guess DH and I have had enough fresh donor egg IVF's and FET's fail that we had time to process all of the 'what ifs'. We had time to get over having our genetics in our babies and even now that we were lucky enough to have one of our own, we're still not fussed on having our dna in a child, we're more concerned at the moment with providing little MacKinley with siblings close in age that she can play with now, have much in common and grow old with later. We just wanted to be parents and have a large family and lots of giggles during those Sunday dinners. It sounds like you need a clinic with a large donor bank too to match your cultural background. There are clinics in Europe that have huge donor banks. It took us 6 years to go through the emotions of it all, hopefully things work out and you won't have to consider alternatives.


----------



## ps57002

2have4kids

You are right, at end of the day, it's about having a family. Emotionally it has been difficult though for me to reach that stage of accepting donor eggs as an alternative. Even though RE was not for IVF with OE, i pushed for that first IVF and it failed. Hubby was for DE at that time. It's caused much more heartache for him. This turn around we are going with his instincts. If this fails, I hope and pray we can keep trodding on and accepting next step to be either adoption or donor embies. It's a painful step by step acceptance of things journey. We had almost started going into the adoption steps but then got called by clinic that they found a donor match from my ethnicity after extensive recruiting. So let's see. Trying to keep a balance between wanting to be optimistic but feeling like I can't get my hopes up.


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> So let's see. Trying to keep a balance between wanting to be optimistic but feeling like I can't get my hopes up.

It's like walking a tight rope isn't it. As we go along the balance stick gets longer and the rope seems to become thicker. More options open up with this amazing world of medical technology and the balancing seems to get easier when the shock of IF wears off. And maybe for me anger and impatience set in, I tried to channel it into determination. After I learned about donor egg/embryo and reproductive immune issues I sort of settled a little and knew that as long as I was doing everything in my power to bring us success that's all I had control over and felt a sigh of relief that comes with the anxiety and expense of the next try. 

When my first IVF failed I was bawling in the car and DH leaned over and said to me "it's not about seeing your genetics in a baby it's about being a mom". He added, "maybe we'll adopt and you won't even need to mess up your body, you can be like one of those celebrity moms". That was early stages for us but his kind words seemed to stick with me. It brought me more tears in that moment but of joy and gratitude to have such a supportive partner. He had no hangups to work through and was super easy through the whole process. He dragged his heels a little and that's soo his personality and maybe a part of why we're here in the first place. But here's no sense in blaming him for anything, we just move forward with what we've got! The ladies on this thread are amazing and will support you no matter where in the process you're at. :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks for the update Pinkie. I'm happy to hear you and baby are doing well. What a relief to see your little one moving about. They're so cute at this stage dancing on the US screen!! xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

So glad to hear everything went well Stacer, just take things easy and be good to yourself. 
Vonn, sounds like a sensible idea for your OH to travel personally to leave a sample. Fingers crossed for a smooth transfer when it comes. 
Pinkie, yay! Delighted to hear you saw your little bean again and all is well. I started feeling movement about 18 weeks so won't be long before you will have that reassurance. I love feeling the baby move :flower:
Boopin, when are you expecting to transfer? 
2 have - how are you keeping? How does having a twin pregnancy compare with your last one so far? 
PS - I am glad to hear that you managed to get a suitable match and fingers crossed all goes to plan. 
Hope everyone else is well. 
We have now passed the 24 week mark so that is another big milestone. Our next scan is 31 weeks so another few weeks before we see baby again. Have to confess to doing quite a bit of on line shopping over recent weeks! 
Pinkie , 2 have - do you plan to tell your baby in the future you have used donor eggs/embryos? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell bun said:


> Pinkie , 2 have - do you plan to tell your baby in the future you have used donor eggs/embryos? X

I wouldn't dare try to hide this information. The truth always comes out! Like the old style closed adoptions, if they ever found out it would rock the foundations they were built on. I would never do that to my children. Our local counselor had a documentary tape of closed adoption kids and ivf kids, from their opinions it made perfect sense to us to build our relationship with our kids on honesty, and they'll get to know more and more details at appropriate times in their life, when they can understand. As you can see I'm fairly opinionated on this subject. My sil lied to her kids about death, about all sorts of things because she thought she was protecting them. Now they have very little respect for her and both chose at 14 to live with their dad for various reasons. DH and I vowed to build a relationship of trust with our kids after witnessing how her style of parenting worked for her.


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, glad you got your match and I hope things are going well. Take it one step at a time.

Bluebell, congratulations on hitting your 24 week milestone. Glad everything is going well and hope you're enjoying all the shopping. 
My views and opinions are different, at the moment we have no intentions of telling our child. However that's not to say we won't change our minds when we feel he/she is old enough to understand. 
X


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

The results are back from my blood work and diagnostic tests. Every single test performed came back NORMAL/NEGATIVE. And the pathology report on my recent miscarriage resulted in a "normal male embryo". I'm elated that I don't have any known immune/clotting issues, however, I'm still perplexed as to why I miscarried a perfectly normal embryo with a strong hb. I'm officially in the unexplained loss category. I think that's more frustrating than having an actual diagnosis. At least with a known problem it can be treated. :dohh:

The plan moving forward is to use empirical treatment with my next FET cycle. My RE wants to treat me with lovenox, aspirin 81 mg, antibiotics and steroids in conjunction with my routine protocol. He says that it can only help, not hurt in my situation. So, why not? What do you ladies think? Any suggestions for additional testing or treatment? Any and all input is greatly appreciated. TIA

Tests performed:

AntiB2 Glycoprotein (IgG/IgM)
AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM)
Factor V Leiden Mutation
Homocysteine level fasting
Factor II activity (prothrombin 20210A mutation)
Antibody Screen
Cardiolipin Antibody
Lupus Anticoagulant
Protein C activity 
Protein S activity
Prolactin fasting
Comprehensive Metabolic Panel fasting
Complete Blood Count 
Vitamin D = 40
TSH = 0.81

3D Sonohysterogram


----------



## 2have4kids

Wowzers Boopin, I'm sorry to hear that. You'd hope for something concrete that you can treat but with this it's hard to know what's going on. Your doctor seems to be covering all bases by getting you on Lovenox blood thinners though and the rest of the protocol is what you'd expect with immune issues too. Has he said anything about an anti-inflammatory diet? I wish you all the luck with the next pregnancy, third time is a charm!


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, this is great news that there are no issues but also frustrating that you don't have anything to work with. I feel you, this happened to me, I've had so many tests and everything came back fine I just wanted someone to say "yeah we found a problem and this is how we are going to treat it". There is definitely no harm in taking those extra Meds so anything is worth a try. Did you have your hysteroscopy to examine the inside of your womb as the environment also plays a big part. Other than that I agree it's got to be third time lucky for you.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--I agree with what 2have and Pinkie have said. It provides a lot of peace of mind to gather the data, but pretty frustrating that nothing stands out! :wacko: You have done your due diligence, now it just has to be your turn!

My IVF Dr. believes systemic inflammation is the #1 cause of unidentified infertility, and that in the US the #1 cause of inflammation is our diet. He recommends a ketogenic diet for all this patients, and the clinic also provides meds that can help curb inflammation, like prednisone and naltrexone. I have both. I haven't ever gotten far enough along to start the prednisone, can't recall exactly when they have people start that. I just got the naltrexone and took one dose. It says it can cause sleep disturbance and it did for me, I slept terribly. I stopped because I can't have it close to surgery, which is on Friday. I'll probably try it again, but I'm I'm first gonna check in with my nurse about the side effects & if they tend to diminish if you keep taking it, or if they tend to stick around unless you stop the meds. Turmeric is an herb that is also very anti-inflammatory & adding grass-fed collagen/gelatin is very healing also.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> My IVF Dr. believes systemic inflammation is the #1 cause of unidentified infertility, and that in the US the #1 cause of inflammation is our diet. He recommends a ketogenic diet for all this patients, and the clinic also provides meds that can help curb inflammation, like prednisone and naltrexone. I have both. I haven't ever gotten far enough along to start the prednisone, can't recall exactly when they have people start that. I just got the naltrexone and took one dose. It says it can cause sleep disturbance and it did for me, I slept terribly. I stopped because I can't have it close to surgery, which is on Friday. I'll probably try it again, but I'm I'm first gonna check in with my nurse about the side effects & if they tend to diminish if you keep taking it, or if they tend to stick around unless you stop the meds. Turmeric is an herb that is also very anti-inflammatory & adding grass-fed collagen/gelatin is very healing also.

Finally a doctor who speaks about diet! Man it's been hard to find anyone who's heard anything from a doctor about anything other than drugs and fertility treatments. I completely agree with your doc. There's also 1 supplement that has shockingly fantastic results in curbing maternal inflammation that I've taken these last 2 pregnancies. It's the sugar and carbs that puff us up and send histamines shooting through our veins. You can't feel them and sometimes we don't even puff up enough to notice but histamines are terrible for conception. They fight off infection in the body and when we've got foreign cells trying to implant it's SO important to not have those cells be attacked. So many people eat those saltine crackers, juice, ice cream, bread, and pop...sugary, carby stuff when pregnant because we're hungry and craving high caloric comfort foods...so much of that stuff would send me into a being an inflammatory balloon and having arthritis I really notice the changes in my body.
The supplement that seems to have great studies about curbing inflammation is here:

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/n-acetyl-cysteine


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Boopin, this is great news that there are no issues but also frustrating that you don't have anything to work with. I feel you, this happened to me, I've had so many tests and everything came back fine I just wanted someone to say "yeah we found a problem and this is how we are going to treat it". There is definitely no harm in taking those extra Meds so anything is worth a try. Did you have your hysteroscopy to examine the inside of your womb as the environment also plays a big part. Other than that I agree it's got to be third time lucky for you.

I had a water sonogram performed on Tuesday 8/16. The doctor said my uterus is "pristine". She gave me the green light to start my FET cycle when my next period starts (Sep 2ish). I'm praying that my 6BB embie is my sticky rainbow baby. xx

2have & Vonn - I'll definitely make some changes to my diet. Thanks for the information. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

2have--I take N-acetyl cysteine, too!

GL Boopin--you have so many people cheering for you!!:kiss:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ahhh thx Vonn :hugs: I'm cheering for YOU and everyone else, too!! I'm wishing us all the best. xoxo


----------



## 2have4kids

This year is heating up...baby fever!

Vonn I'm curious why/how did you take NAC? Is it the inflammation factor?


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!

Boopin, great news, those tests you had are basic immunes so there's a whole other bunch that are more detailed and that could be where you would find the issue, there are auto immune issues and alloimmune issues as well. That said if you can get onto blood thinners a good dose of steroids and intralipids or something it's covering your bases&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; I so hope this next one is the one cmon BFP!!!

2have you are so right diet is extremely important, I always drop sugar, gluten etc months before I cycle to reduce inflammation, healthy weight is also important as well. Some of us are just really sensitive to inflammation in the body, also everyone should check B12,vitD etc before they cycle&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## crystal443

2have, how are you going? Did you end up getting in for another scan? That's terrible and I forgot to mention because I had scans every few weeks it was actually how they caught my gestational diabetes. Both girls measured normal at one scan and by the next they both had quite big bellies which is warning bells for GD, I did have it and wouldn't have know for weeks if I hadn't had the scans.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Crystal, I have gestational diabetes in a much worse way than last year. When I have carbs I get nauseated instantly and they leave the absolute worst taste in my mouth. I've been living on veggies and protein. I was starved last Saturday after a whole day of painting the rental property, we went out for a meal and 1/4 of the way through I nearly threw up right there at our table. I think the bun was too much. I had another burger during the week without the bun and was totally fine. Any but of rice, bread, noodles makes me want to hurl. I had to stop eating my high protein granola cereal months ago as it had a rancid sour taste. 

I'm going to refuse to do the sugar drink test as it would send me straight to the can, and simply start testing my blood sugars after every meal. I meet with my GP who's still in charge of my care until Sept 15th and will ask her why I'm nit getting more frequent scans.


----------



## boopin4baby

stacer - I'm thinking of you, sweetheart. Sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

2have the only thing Inwould warn you about is with twins you need carbs, what happens is you have carbs so it's a bit trickier, when are you supposed to go and have your glucose test? I just think it's terrible that your being left to take care of yourself. Will you get a dietician to help with your nutricional requirements? I was in a group with ladies all having singletons and their carbs were cut dramatically but mine weren't because of the extra requirments. Your totally right though you'll feel awful eating carbs until your glucose is sorted. Mine was controlled with insulin, keep me updated!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies,

With all this talk lately about anti-inflammatory diets, it got me wondering... Do any of you have a specific book, special diet *i.e.* ketogenic, meal plans, recipes, etc... that you can recommend and/or share? I'm going to Barnes & Noble tomorrow to pick up a book on anti-inflammatory diets. I'd like to change my diet ASAP, would appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks :flow:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Boopin, I'm sorry I rarely purchase books these days. I've just read about keto and paleo diets over the last few years. I get all my recipes off Pinterest now. From what I know, they cut out sugar and white processed foods like pasta, bread, white rice etc, sweets are made from thinks that don't cause inflammatory/insulin spikes like coconut flour, oil, etc and the diets focus on giving you proteins, veg and healthy fats to burn rather than simple carbs/sugar. 

Crystal I've contacted my OB to try to bump up my appointment. Fx!


----------



## ps57002

Boopin

That's frustrating not to know what is going on. It's good that doctor is covering all bases for next cycle. Third time is the charm!!!

Vonn how did it go today?

2Have4Kids
Now you have me thinking of my diet too.

I've changed my diet a bit this time. I try to avoid sugars but not totally out of my diet. I've reduced caffeine minus that half a cup in am. I know i have thyroid/hashimotos issues (in control with meds). Plus last 3 years or so i've dealt with torn ankle ligaments/surgery, bad knees, and now slipped and now some shoulder wrist issue (slipped 2 weeks ago). Besides that I am always stressed so I've always felt i have an overactive immune system that is going crazy on me. 

So lately i've focused on eating much more fruits vegetables (i'm vegetarian) and include smoothies, follate instead of folic prenatal. I take turmeric milk to reduce inflammation related to joint pains etc. more nuts and berries. Anything else I can do?

Just feel my immune is a bit whacky. Oh and trying little bit of yoga now too to reduce stress. What do you all do?


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps it sounds like you're turning your whole life around! I love yoga for stress, massage & magnesium do me wonders too. Good job:flower: if you're vegetarian the only thing I'd watch is that you're getting B12 supplements and 71g of protein/day. Nutritiondata.com is s fantastic resource for measuring how much protein is in the foods you eat. My mom is a vegetarian and she not only needs to take protein shakes but she takes liquid calcium/magnesium as there's not enough in her diet to prevent Osteoporosis. She doesn't eat soy or dairy either, soy mimicks estrogen, something that is NOT healthy for pre/post menopausal women. Are you on pinterest? I'd love to see your recipes. I'm always looking for new things to cook for when she comes over. She made me a bean veggie soup that I can't wait to dig into!


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--I don't have a book to recommend, either. Sorry! I am just an avid and thorough Googler, which can be pretty hit or miss. I also use Pinterest quite a bit to find recipes. Paleo & Whole 30 diets are basically whole foods diets that cut out sugar and simple starches, so they are good search terms to use on Pinterest or Google. Grass-fed, pasture-raised, no antibiotics, organic foods are gonna be way better for you. Grass-fed bone broth or grass-fed collagen/gelatin is very healing. Good for you for jumping in and making the diet change!

PS--I was going to recommend bone broth/collagen/gelatin, but I guess if it's sourced from animals you wouldn't eat it. Hmmm... Make sure you are buying organic. Aloe Vera juice is also supposed to be anti-inflammatory. 

I'm learning more about resistant starch & am starting to incorporate that into my diet. It's starch that is not broken down in your stomach or small intestine, but stays intact until it gets to the colon, where it serves as food for the good bacteria. I have tigernuts/tigernut flour, an excellent source of resistant starch that was a key food eaten by our paleo ancestors. But resistant starch can be very bad if someone has SIBO or IBS or Crohn's....because it can get broken down before making it to the colon and feeding bad guys instead.

2have--good luck getting the gestational diabetes sorted. Doesn't sound fun. Do you have a bump now? You had asked me about NAC. The integrative Dr that I go to ran many tests (blood, urine, saliva, poo) and uncovered a whole host of problems, deficiencies, etc. NAC is one of the MANY supplements/vitamins she has me on. I spent thousands on vitamins last year. It's insane. DH just shakes his head. 

AFM--the surgery went fine. I feel good. The Dr says it was residual stuff leftover from the surgery from last year. Because they don't want to dig too deep and cause scarring, she thinks the Dr last year didn't quite get the whole polyp/fibroid out. I had a monitored IUI cycle last December with multiple ultrasounds and two ultrasounds in May, and no one noticed this before. Not sure if it's because it didn't show up or if no one else was as conscientious as this Dr. I'm glad it's all out now. The Dr. that did the surgery said to wait one complete cycle before the FET cycle. My IVF nurse said she'll have me start Lupron on day 21 of my next cycle. I'm CD12, so hopefully this cycle stays on track and doesn't go all whacky.


----------



## sienna

Vonn I'm not cycling till the end of the year now, hoping for hysteroscopy October then transfer November, it&#8217;ll depend on my cycle and when I can get time off work.

Stacergirl I&#8217;m glad it all went well

Pinkie I&#8217;m glad to hear is all going well, will you be finding out the sex?

Ps57002 good luck with your cycle

Bluebell lovely to hear you&#8217;ve hit 24 weeks, enjoy the shopping 

2have I totally agree with you, if you tell kids from a young age it becomes normal for them. It must be awful for people to find out as an adult and have their world turned upside down. 

Boopin I&#8217;m sorry you haven&#8217;t got an answer it must be very frustrating, the only thing I can think of additional is infection screening have you had this done? Serum use menstrual blood to test for infections in the uterus.


----------



## ps57002

Sienna, Thank you!

Vonn, Yes I am against gelatin unless i can't avoid it due to being a capsule with meds etc. Your post gives me more to think of in terms of starch and diets etc. BTW how are you holding up. I can imagine maybe you a bit disappointed with the delays but at least they got it all out and gives you a chance to get your body in best shape it needs to be for a healthy and successful IVF coming up.

2Have4Kids, I think I am ok with protein. Been vegetarian my whole life. i do have dairy and occasionally eggs (unless i get turned off by some bad hardboiled eggs if you know what i mean). I stopped eating eggs past couple of days due to lupron having messed up my tummy big time. I am trying to have more beans/chick peas, avacados, greek yogurt (big on protein). I need to supplement my calcium intake though and watch for the B12 like you said. Sorry I am not on pinterest. My recipes I like to google a lot online. Mom always tried to teach me but i would run away. I like to experiment with food and my recipes are never the same if you know what i mean. My poor hubby will sometimes say make this again, and it never comes out the same again lol.


----------



## Vonn

Sienna--did you have a delay? Were you always planning a hysteroscopy in October?

ps--hope the tummy feels better!

2have (& anyone else)--when you did your DE FET, what was your protocol? How far out were you confident enough about timing to book flights/hotel, etc? I am totally getting ahead of myself since we don't have any embryos yet, but I just can't help thinking about it and wanting to have a rough estimate in my mind.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn with Reprofit we can book months in advance, with either fresh or frozen they have their timing down. With Serum it all depended on when my cycle came, they wanted to transfer between cd18-21 (as most clinics do) but there wasno protocol beforehand to get the timing set. That was the same with their fresh cycles, it was very expensive and stressful. So in my experience, it depends on the clinic ypu're going to. If they're considerate they will give you a bcp or northisterone protocol to keep the timing simple & organized for you. 

PS I'm not vegetarian and I have a hard time getting my 71g in everyday:haha: I've never considered beans, cheese, avacado proteins since they're typically below 20% protein (80%+ carb) and you'd literally need to eat buckets full to satisfy a pregnant woman's protein requirements. It's a little like iron, to satisfy a pregnant lady's daily iron needs you'd need to eat 28 heaping plates of spinach. And ungortunayely spinach sourced iron isn't easily digested. So nix ~ 25% for poor absorption and we're still at a deficit. I use fitday to breakdown my diet for me and even with protein in meat form I'm barely able to meet my nutritional goals.

Edit: just got an appt with my OB for Thursday rather than Sept 16. Very relieved. Will discuss GD with her & check babies heartbeats:bunny::bunny:


----------



## sienna

Vonn &#8211; yes I&#8217;ve had a delay, we decided to change clinic and had a long wait for new donors and one we were not happy with, by the time we had two donors we liked it was July and I couldn&#8217;t get any time off work in August and already had our holiday booked for September. Which is why hysteroscopy October then transfer November, although at the minute just reading round things as I found some info suggesting your better to leave a month gap between the hysteroscopy and the transfer, anyone have thoughts info on this?


----------



## Vonn

2have--Thanks. I had asked for no bcp last time because they are so high in estrogen (and candida loves estrogen). Lupron alone delayed my period, which would have pushed things back by a week if the surgery hadn't royally messed timing up. When I go out for FET I want to schedule it a month in advance, buy tickets, and not stress about whether the timing will actually work. I guess I have to do the bcp + the Lupron. Blerggghhh. I'll have to talk with the nurse about this.

Sienna--Sorry to hear of the troubles! My surgery was a hysteroscopy with D&C to remove polyp debris. My IVF nurse said her plan is to have me start on Lupron on CD21 of my next cycle, take it for a bit, get AF, prep with estrogen, transfer. So, it will mean sitting out the remainder of this cycle and next cycle (I will start meds during it, but won't transfer til the following one). I'm hoping this current cycle is a normal length, then the next one will be manipulated with meds. 

Point of comparison: Last year when I had this surgery the first time, the cycle of the surgery was 30 days (normal for me). The next cycle was 60 days long, anovulatory. I was supposed to have an IUI and the clinic I was at then wanted me to have a normal cycle first, so I had to wait another cycle (which ended up being a normal length). My surgery was in August and my last IUI was in December. (AF came on Christmas Day. Grrr...) I got the feeling that is was very unusual for my cycle after the surgery to be so messed up, but it can happen and I wish I had been warned. That's why I'm glad I'll be starting meds on the first full cycle post-surgery this time around. No chance for my body to go haywire. I don't trust it.


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna I too have heard that it's best to wait one cycle after any surgery inside the uterus to ensure it heals properly before transfer. I'm sorry to hear the timing has been delayed. It's disappointing when you're expecting things to happen in a reasonable amount of time. 

Vonn, there is an alternative to Lupron. Northisterone is a progesterone based drug that, according to my coordinator at Reprofit, can make a dead old man have AF:rofl:
And it works! Within 7-8 days my AF has always come no matter where I am in a cycle. It's the method I chose before this twins cycle @ Reprofit. I hate Lupron and there is a lifetime limit as to how many doses a person can take. That says alot. And I don't like estrogen based bcp either, last time I got cysts from it.


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, good to hear that the surgery went well, I hope things move forward smoothly for transfer. I was the same as 2have and my clinic told me to pick a date for FET transfer and they would work my treatment plan to that but it did mean going on bcp. I hope your body fully cooperates this time around. 

Boopin, sorry I can't recommend any books. I didn't do any diets this time around I just stuck to my usual diet which is (or was) generally quite healthy. I hope everything is going to plan with your FET. Did AF show up on time? 

PS, it sounds like you are doing everything to get your body ready for transfer. Stick to your healthy diet, gentle exercise and be as stress free as you can. 

Sienna, November will be here before you know it. I am finding this year is flying by. No we don't plan on finding out the sex, think we are sticking with team yellow. 

2have, really glad you have an appointment this week to get checked and see those little beauts. 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well X


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--17 weeks already. Yay! Are you starting to have a bump?

2have--sorry to be a total begger of information, but I'm intrigued by the possibility of using Norethisterone. Would you be willing to share with me exactly what your meds were for the lead-up to your twins Reprofit cycle? I'd prefer to go to my nurse with some knowledge of specifics related to how it's used for an FET cycle, rather than just, "I've heard of this drug..." I'd really appreciate it! Thanks for being such a good resource. :thumbup:

AFM--donor's ultrasound was good yesterday, she has a final one tomorrow to confirm, then retrieval on Friday (if things still look good on Wednesday). DH is getting nervous. I was super obsessive yesterday checking the message portal waiting to hear about the ultrasound. I asked the nurse to let us know the results yesterday, but she didn't respond until this morning. First thing, at least, before we were even up. They really know how to make you crazy! I can't imagine what I nervous nelly I will be waiting on fertilization/embryo growth updates. Yikes! :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn said:


> Pinkie--17 weeks already. Yay! Are you starting to have a bump?
> 
> 2have--sorry to be a total begger of information, but I'm intrigued by the possibility of using Norethisterone. Would you be willing to share with me exactly what your meds were for the lead-up to your twins Reprofit cycle? I'd prefer to go to my nurse with some knowledge of specifics related to how it's used for an FET cycle, rather than just, "I've heard of this drug..." I'd really appreciate it! Thanks for being such a good resource. :thumbup:
> :

Crystal has the best diet & protocol by far that I've heard so far from any b&b ladies, and I think by now she may have even started hers as she's up soon in November. The only thing I haven't been so good at was taking calcium but I've tried to do better coming into second tri as I now also supplement with a liquid Cal + Mag in the morning. But taking most of my advice from her with the drugs that I could get my hands on, this was my protocol:

Northisterone is progesterone based, you take it for a certain amount of time I think 10 days (I will check for you all of the details when I get home from work tonight on my pill box), and then your AF is guaranteed to come 7-8 days later. 
For the protocol I was on 
-Prednisone 30 mg starting cd1, take in the morning as it can mess with your sleep. Try Magnesium at night if it does mess with your sleep. 
-Lupron injections starting cd1
-Estrogen starting cd1 (5 mg 3x/day)
-Progesterone injections 5 days before transfer, 5 days is minimum any less and the coordinator would refuse the transfer (there was almost a mix up with my transfer as the coordinator didn't give me the specific date to start taking it so they had to bump my transfer back by 1 day - talk about stress!)
-NAC 
-Pregvit which breaks the calcium and iron into 2 pills and has iodine. I also take another iron tab with the pink (iron) pregvit pill.
EmergenC when I take the iron tabs at night. https://www.emergenc.com/ Also helps you avoid getting sick while prednisone knocks out your immune system. But my main reason is to help iron absorb.
liquid calcuim + mag in the morning with the blue Pregvit pill.
-Folate 5mg/day until 2nd tri when I reduced it to 3 mg/day as there's new evidence that too much B12 and folate (5-10mg folate) have links to autism. Pregvit also has 1mg folic acid.
B complex by AOR https://www.aor.ca/en/product/advanced-b-complex SO many B complexes have made me nauseated over the years, this one is super easy to digest and absorb.

Diet-wise, you know...you seem to eat much like I do for an anti-candida, anti-inflammatory diet. Avoid sugary drinks ie juice and pop, avoid white processed foods white bread, pasta, white rice, desert things, crackers, chips etc. Lots of veggies, curries, turmeric, high protein dairy (avoid fruit flavours as they have the same amount of sugar as candy bars - plain greek with protein more than carb content), fruits, I love spicy foods and always add hot peppers to my stir fries, they're right at the top of the chain for anti-inflammatory foods as are ginger & garlic. I was having decaf coffee in the morning until the pregnancy took over my love of the stuff. Now my head craves it but my mouth & taste buds tell me no! no! no! 

Lots of fresh air, good movies, love and laughter!

I hope that helps a little Vonn, wishing you all the best! LOTS of healthy eggies :bunny::bunny:


----------



## sienna

Thanks for the info Vonn & 2have

Vonn I hope your cycle all goes to plan and your donor has lots of eggs to make you lots of lovely embryos


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn the Progesterone drug is Norlutate, Norethindrone Acetate 5 mg DIN# 00023760 aka Northisterone. Took 3/day (am, noon, pm)for 10 days and then stopped. AF will come 7-8 days later.
Any word on your donor?


----------



## Vonn

Excellent, thanks 2have! 

Retrieval's been pushed back by a day, so it's now on Saturday. Didn't require a change to DH's flight, though, so we kept it the same and he flies out tomorrow. 

Sienna--This is an egg sharing program, so we only get 6 eggs. From a 24 yr old donor who got pregnant with twins around age 21 "when she wasn't even trying." I hope she's got some good eggs! It's really nerve-wracking, knowing we just have 6 chances. I'm just so curious and excited and scared to see how many embryos we get (if any...I know there's the risk of getting none). How do ppl maintain sanity while awaiting fertilization and embryo development reports?? I'm gonna need some tips!


----------



## 2have4kids

We were usually in Europe sight seeing and I don't remember getting daily updates. I thought we had a day 1, 3 and 5 update, it was 8 embryos, thn domething like 6 with 4 good ones and in the end they put bavk the best 2 and discarded the other two that didn't make expanded blast stage. I was mad at the time but now I realize, you don't want them putting back bad embies, better to have goid quality than waste $$ travelling and the emotional pain of a mc. Go sight seeing when you're there. Are you going to be in an interesting city for transfer?


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, EC on Saturday how exciting! There are no real tips to stay sane during the fert report, you don't stop thinking about those embryos. We had 12 eggs and my clinic were very confident that we would have a blast to transfer which kept me positive. We got updates on the first 3 days but you can't see much on day 4 so we found out the number of blasts when we arrived for transfer. I think all clinics work differently. 

I am doing good thanks and yes finally getting a little bump, I can't wait for it to be more noticeable, at the moment I look like I've eaten too many pies. 

X


----------



## ps57002

2Have4Kids,
I am sure I am lacking in many departments still with my diet but just trying to do the best I can and hope for the best. Healthiest I've tried to eat in a while!!!

Vonn that is got to be nervewrecking the wait. I wish I knew how to make the time go and deal with anxiety. I know I will feel same way when the time comes. Can't wait along with you to hear the results of EC, fertilization, etc.

AFM, Day 11 on Lupron, no sign of period. They said if i don't get it by day 12 to call/come in for bloodwork/ultrasound. When I asked what happens if no period, nurse says she doubts that it will not come, as that's rare....:shrug: Well I emailed her today and now going for bloodwork tomorrow instead of saturday. Does anyone know if cycle gets cancelled for me if my period does not show up??? I am trying not to stress but this is more difficult to control than my diet:wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie - I'm LOVING the pregnancy ticker!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, thanks, I finally figured out to get one on my signature. :dohh:

PS, I was never on Lupron with my cycles so sorry I am not sure. I did take a prostap injection which is suppose to be the same and it always delayed my period, for most people it takes 2 days, mine always took 5. I wouldn't have thought it would delay the cycle I am sure they cater for this. Good luck with the blood work today.


----------



## ps57002

Thank you Pinkie.
Had bloodwork today and ultrasound even though no period. Doc didn't seem worried, said lining is thick and should get period in 4-5 days. Today is day 30!!! Says the only reason not to get would be pregnancy which is not in my case. Although I've googled and it seems women on lupron do loose out on period somehow but doc doesn't think so. So gotta wait and watch. Waiting for call back too.

Feel sad today. Speaking with hubby on phone and realizing he is really struggling and trying to avoid a breakdown. It's been a real rough year and half. I can't see him like this. I have seen him severely depressed this year and I thought maybe he was holding on better but seems was trying to sweep it under rug and it keeps creeping back up. I am scared too and trying not to think of all this. This am I remembered how last time with IVF when they called to say it was BFN, how I was with him and started bawling. Ok here come the tears. At work, can't cry. Feeling very sad today. :cry:


----------



## Vonn

PS--sorry, hun. :hugs: My donor conceived group therapy/support group leader calls it reproductive trauma. It is real and you just have to honor that some days will be really hard. I hope your DH can get some help. Does he have a counselor or any anti-depressant meds? No shame in getting help for depression. Just remember...this time is different, though, and you have lots of reasons to be hopeful! 

And RE: Lupron. I was just on it and also took it without bcp. My period was delayed by 4 days, got it on CD34 (normal for me is 30 days). This is not what they were expecting, but also not unheard of. It's stressful, no doubt! But I bet AF comes within a week for you.

AFM--DH is many states away, about to help make "our" baby, while I sit at home letting my stupid uterus heal. It's exciting and a little sad all at once. The retrieval is tomorrow. Scary!! Thrilling!! We will get a fertilization report on Sunday. My heart starts racing when I think about it. And then we will get a day 3 report and a day 5 report (if any make it to day 5...pretty please...). Sounds very similar to what others have mentioned. Provided we do get some embies, we will do an FET, most likely in early November. That's the earliest it can happen and that's what I am counting on.


----------



## ps57002

Hey Vonn

Thank you for the support. Feel a little better today. Cried lots last 2 days. I am in therapy and hubby tried but it's not his thing. We even had 2 joint sessions. He deals or not in his own ways :( I finally got started with period yesterday but there wasn't much bleeding. Suppose to go day 2 of periods for bloodworm ultrasound so headed out now but feel period hasn't really kicked off as it's very light and barely there. So let's see. Hope I'm still on track to start estrace today. Donor starts stimms tomorrow. I hope it all syncs out. Getting stressed. Went for acupuncture yesterday and slept bit better 

I can imagine how nervous u must be. Have you heard anything yet about fertilization. I am biting my nails for you too and anxiously waiting to hear the positive news. Do u know how many eggs donor got? Keep us updated


----------



## ps57002

Bit disappointed after my ultrasound. No go for estrace yet as lining still too thick. Seems more flow today so hope it really is shedding now. Feel am falling behind though doc not concerned. Plus I have some ovarian cysts growing though again doc not concerned. I worry about cysts as I've had surgery in past to remove two huge cysts both sides same time. Painful
Surgery recover was very long painful so don't ever want those again. Plus wonder if estrace makes it worse?

Am I going to fall so behind in this cycle?


----------



## Vonn

PS--it all depends on whether they will hold off starting the donor on her stims. My nurse was willing to do it for a week for me; however, when I found I needed surgery, they decided to keep moving forward with stimming the donor. That's how we've ended up where we are now. Since it will only be a day or two now, I can't imaging why they wouldn't wait to start the donor until you are ready. If they seem like they are giving up on you this cycle, give 'em bloody hell!

AFM--just heard from the clinic's lab about fertilization. They collected 7 eggs and 6 successfully fertilized. YAY! :happydance: (Because they recently changed from offering 5-7 eggs to now offering a flat 6 eggs, I think they grandfathered us and gave us all 7. At least that's what I am assuming.) We are beyond thrilled! Starting with what could be a small number, I was nervous about how many would get past the first hurdle. I know we still have the torturous wait until day 3 (Tuesday) and then day 5 (Thursday), but we can at least breathe easy about fertilization. I actually haven't been as anxious and nervous as I thought I would be, so that's good. 

DH just kept saying "Wow" when I told him over the phone. He was in shock, in a good way. Of course, he hasn't done as much research and doesn't have a support resource like BnB, so he said he was hoping for 1 to make it. Silly boy, if we only had 1 fertilize, that would be a very bad sign. I've talked with him about fertilization & growth rates, but some of it goes in one ear & out the other. Poor guy is hanging out in NYC with a pounding migraine. We just got off the phone because he said he was going to look for someplace to throw up. He only gets 1 or 2 migraines a year, so he's refused to go to the Dr about it to try meds. Maybe now he will if it ruins a vacation day in a city he loves. 

One other thing...DH saw the donor. I don't know if she showed up late or what, but he said she was in line behind him checking in and when she checked in, they took her right back. I would hope the clinic would actively try to avoid that from happening. I will ask our nurse about it. He thought she didn't seem to recognize who he might be, but that the woman with her who waited in the waiting room after she went in was eyeing him up. I was very curious about her, but he didn't want to share much aside from she was "normal looking." He felt super uncomfortable on the ethics front and wished he hadn't seen her.

Sorry for the long post! Writing about all this is apparently therapeutic for me. . . :wacko: I hope everyone's having a great weekend! And to those in the US, happy Labor Day. Hope you don't have to labor on it.


----------



## ps57002

Vonn that is awesome fertilization stats. Yes husbands don't always get it lol but yes good strong number is a good place to start. How will you try to relax until next report. I'd be so nervous too. Keeping fingers crossed for some strong healthy embies for you. As for hubby seeing donor, yeah I'd be very uncomfortable too. At my clinic it's so many in and out patients but few from my race/ethnicity. I'm always curious which woman is my donor and there for monitoring. Saw someone today and wondered though she's supposed to start tomorrow. So yeah it's weird.

Can't ask my clinic to delay donor stimms as its shared cycle and there's another couple involved. Doc wasn't concerned I was bit behind. Today is full period so hope I'm shedding the lining and be ready on Tuesday. Hope acupuncture will help me catch up too as plan on going weekly for next couple weeks.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps they can always up the estrogen to have you build the lining quicker if need be, all the best with the retrieval, fx for high numbers & quality eggies.

Vonn those are fantastic numbers, I'd be excited too! Hopefully they grow beautifully and you'll have a few excellent embies to throw back and a few to freeze. 

Are you both putting back 2 if you have enough?


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, this is wonderful news I hope those embryos keep going and you have a lovely pick of the bunch on day 5, so happy this stage is finally coming around for you. Keep us posted. 

PS, dont let it worry you, the clinic would have dealt with delays many times and would have no doubt taken this into consideration before starting. Lining will be nice and thin tomorrow if your bleed has got heavier and you have plenty of time to thicken it up again. As 2have says, they will increase estrogen if needed. Sounds like everything is on track to me. 

Boopin, how are you getting on lovely?

X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, that is great news. You must be over the moon. Fingers crossed that your little embies are dividing away as they should be as we speak :flower:

PS- glad to hear your bleeding has increased. Hopefully your lining will be good to go. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Pinkie, loving your ticker. Any signs of any movement from your little bambino yet? 

2 have- how are you keeping? 

Boopin , Stacer - hope you are well and taking it easy.

Sienna - you doing ok? Hope everyone else is well. 

We are in the throes of decorating chaos at home, but it's all good


----------



## ps57002

Vonn, any 3rd day report yet?

Thank you all. Lining looked good this am. waiting for bloodwork results and call back to hopefully start estrace today. One step at a time.

BTW does x rays affect men's sperms? Hubby ended up going to ER this weekend due to back/tummy aches, had x ray. Has another one today due to elbow pain etc. So just wondering. He had to take antibiotics last night.


----------



## ps57002

So all is ok so far. Donor started today, a day late. Compared to my miserable numbers, her AFC today was 30 (mine was 2), and her last bloodwork her AMH was 3.5 (mine was 0.04), FSH 5 (mine 11). Wondering if she was in waiting room this am while I was there lol.

I reduce Lupron today to 5 units and start estrace 2 mg/2x daily (well not 2x today as most day is gone). Then from Saturday will be 3x daily. My next bloodwork/US is on 9/13. 

One day at a time??? So difficult.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps does your Lupron come in tablet form? Whdn I had it it was a one time injection. 
Your donor sounds great, numbers we all wish for!

Vonn any news?


----------



## doshima

Hey 2have!! I can see you are on a 2nd journey, congratulations. Been a while. Just tot I'll pop in and see how the girls are all doing. 
Wishing everyone smooth sailing and lots of baby dust:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--what are you decorating? The whole place or just part? Did you recently move? How's your pregnancy going?

ps--getting the syncing all set is stressfull. Donor's AFC is terrific! I hope that means lots of eggies for all the recipients.

Pinkie--thanks! :flower:

2have--as for putting back two, I am really, really torn. I feel like this might be our only chance, so I am leaning towards transferring two. DH is more inclined to one, but he's open. I worry about a twin pregnancy with my crap body & about the cost of two infants at once. We don't make that much money, DH will have to get a different job no matter what, though he's dragging his feet and won't seem to consider a change until a pregnancy is real. I may have to try to find something that pays more, too, even though I actually have a good job in my field; it's just the field pays crap generally. If I had stayed in teaching, I'd be making quite a bit more...how sad is that? Bottom line is no decisions yet on how many will be transferred. Probably two, since there's a decent chance only one takes anyway. It sounds like the decision was easy for you, 2have. Is that right?

Doshima--congrats on your twins! Were you once on this thread?

AFM--we FINALLY heard from someone and got a day 3 update today, on day 4. I was so irritated. Didn't hear from anyone yesterday, despite leaving voicemails and portal messages with both our nurse and the embryology lab. :growlmad: A receptionist did look at our file and give me a little info right at the end of the day, though she couldn't explain it. She said we have:
2 -- at grade 4
2 -- at grade 3
2 -- at grade 2 
I researched online and every site I looked at said "1" was the best and "4" was the worst. I also read the number of cells in each was just as important, and I didn't get that info. We weren't sure what to think. DH went from really pumped when I told him all 6 were still going to downright dejected when I told him what I thought the grading meant. Thank goodness someone from the lab just called. She said they use "4" as the best and "1" as the worst, so it looks better now!! She also said all 6 were between 6-9 cells, which is what they want. This is a much better scenario than what I was thinking! I think we have a legitimate chance at getting 4 blasts. They will freeze ones tomorrow that make it to blast/expanded blast, and there may be some that need to go to day 6 to get there. We probably won't have a final count until Friday. :coffee:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Vonn, that's fantastic news about your embryos! I dn't know what expense it is to you but when Crystal and I fly to Europe to have a transfer I'm looking at $3000+ for the embryos, $1200+ for flights & accoms, and wouldn't dare not put 2 back. Both of my embryos were hatching and expanded top grade blasts. If they were even slightly less again, I'd be wanting to put 2 back. When my friends got pregnant naturally by accident they were in no position financially to have kids. My gf said she's glad it happened and somehow you just manage! Especislly with twins, people come out of the woodwork giving you all sorts of things. Everyone knew at work how many times we had tried and failed and the gifts were enough to bring me to tears on a number of occasions. My DH has been laid off since June 2015. There is no better time than the present and somehow, things will work out, they always do with children. Give it your absolute best shot. Try to base your decisions on success rate statistics, your own history (ie no. mc or bfp's) and your intuition rather than fears. 

Fx for you!! :dust:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, that sounds fab. Hopefully you will get some top grade blasts:flower:
We are decorating our lounge and also doing up the room for baby so it is all go xx


----------



## Vonn

2have--how it is being back at work?

Bluebell--decorating a nursery seems like it would be super fun!! :thumbup: You should share a pic when it's done. (That's me being nosy. . .:blush:) How many weeks are you now?

AFM--Good news for us. So far 5 out of 6 have been frozen and the 6th is still growing & hopefully will be frozen tomorrow. I am thrilled! And relieved! :happydance: Here's what we have so far:
4AA -- excellent
4AA -- excellent
4BC -- good
3AB -- fair
3AC -- fair

Obviously, we will go with the 4AAs first. And maybe that's all we will need. FX. Anyone get pregnant with embryos that were more in the good or fair range? I know it's possible, but annecdotal stories are always helpful.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn all of our blasts were AA from Reprofit, when we did a fresh cycle with them they destroyed anything less. I was angry at them for doing this but they said you don't want to fly over, prepare for cycle and mc or have a chromosomally compromised baby (ie Downs or Trisomy)? So I tucked my anger away and in the end, they have extremely high success rates for a very good reason. 

Are they freezing your embies seperately then so that you have the choice to only put 1 back? I'm so pleased for you, those are really great numbers!:bunny: 
It'll be a very busy spring!


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, your donor sounds great, how are you getting on?

Vonn, great embryos, those AA ones sound perfect and the AB is almost there. Unfortunately I haven't had success with fair ones, all my OE were fair. My clinic also wouldn't freeze anything that wasn't perfect and what they believed would survive the thaw. But let's hope you don't need the fair ones. 

I am so pleased you got this far, definitely be over the moon with those embryos. I can't wait for you to get to transfer now, roll on Nov X


----------



## boopin4baby

Those are awesome results Vonn!! :thumbup: So, out of the 7 eggs... you have 5-6 blasts?? You have a lot to work with. Keeping my fx'd atleast 1 of them is your Golden Egg!! I'm so happy for you and dh. Woop woop!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Vonn. I definitely remember someone on this thread or its predecessor getting pg with a not great quality embryo and my friend had twins from 2 medium quality ones. X


----------



## ps57002

Vonn, Hope the 6th one made it to freeze too. I know it's not an easy decision to make as to how many to transfer. What does your hubby say?

Thank you Pinkie.

Ok so far. Feels a bit slow before all the hyperness will start. Right now on Estrace 2x/daily and will increase to 3x/daily tomorrow. Have bloodwork and ultrasound on Tuesday. Then hopefully end of next week will be retrieval for donor and I will have to take antibiotic (one time), medrol for 7 days, and the PIO shots (ouch..can't imagine that yet). Also continue with estrace. The numbers for donor looks good but I still worry as she's not proven either through prior donation or her own pregnancy. Plus it's a shared cycle with us being secondary. So yeah trying to stay optimistic with that in the back on our minds. Is it unrealistic to hope to get at least 7 good embies out of this so can freeze some just in case? Feels like hoping for too much. Most people dont even get enough to freeze for one person, here this is shared cycle...


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, everyone! Embryo #6 made it to freeze as a 4AC (good), so we have two excellent, 2 good, 2 fair. I am so glad we have multiple tries, takes a little of the pressure off me. Now we just wait for AF so we can plan the cycle.

PS--it's so hard to know how many good eggs anyone, donor included, will produce. My best hope on this cycle was that we would get 4 frozen out of 7; 3 would have been okay; I was bracing myself for 2 or less. I think for young donors/women, there tends to be a 70% rule -- 70% successfully fertilize, 70% of those make it to day 3, and 70% of those make it to blast. This is certainly not a hard and fast rule, of course. The first donor we had we were in a shared cycle before it was cancelled. This donor had produced enough for multiple shared cycles previously, with multiple couples getting pg...so it can happen! But, my donor on this cycle had only 7 eggs retrieved, though all were mature. The way my clinic does shared cycles is that one couple is designated as primary, but they still split the eggs evenly, or the primary gets one extra if an odd number of eggs is retrieved. I take it yours is not that way? If not, how many eggs automatically go to the primary couple?


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps our donor was 22 and had 8 eggs, 7 fertilized and 2 made it to hatching/expanded blast state with excellent quality. It all depends on so many factors. I don't know how a shared cycle would go, do they give you any guarantees? 

Vonn roll on AF!


----------



## boopin4baby

Pinkie3 said:


> Vonn, this is wonderful news I hope those embryos keep going and you have a lovely pick of the bunch on day 5, so happy this stage is finally coming around for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> PS, dont let it worry you, the clinic would have dealt with delays many times and would have no doubt taken this into consideration before starting. Lining will be nice and thin tomorrow if your bleed has got heavier and you have plenty of time to thicken it up again. As 2have says, they will increase estrogen if needed. Sounds like everything is on track to me.
> 
> Boopin, how are you getting on lovely? X

Pinkie - I'm currently waiting on my period to start. I was expecting it 9/2-9/4. I emailed my nurse and she said that if my period doesn't start by Monday 9/12, she wants me to take a blood pregnancy test. And if its negative, she'll start me on a medication for 7 days to induce my period. I'm really hoping that AF starts within the next couple of days on her own. I have dull aching in my pelvic area that comes and goes, but no other symptoms that AF is looming. This is so frustrating. I'm trying not to stress. I really would like to have my FET during my next vacation (10/24-11/2). It doesn't look like it's going to happen the way I planned. I'm praying that it'll all work out favorably in the end. Fx'd!! [-o&lt;

I wonder if my NEW prenatal vitamin is delaying my period. I've been taking them for only 1 month. They have a small amount of red raspberry leaf in them. I've read on the internet that rrl can delay a period. I'll insert a link below, so that you ladies can check them out and give me your opinion. Do you think this amount could effect my menstrual cycle?? Arghhhh!! :dohh:

https://www.amazon.com/Nest-Methylfo...natal+vitamins


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin sorry to hear about your delays. I have n idea about rrl as I've never used it before. You should ho out for some vietnamese or thai food, I found out I can't have lemongrass bcayse it brungs on AF. I used to use it in my stirfries all the time (up to 2 weeks ago when I read that it helps bring on AF and not recommended for pregnancy - ooops). 

I hope eberyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, I hope AF arrives quickly so you can get started. How have they frozen the embryos, are they in singles or in batches? If transferring two will they go for one top and one good embryo? 

PS, I wouldn't worry about your donor not being proven, they have to start somewhere and with her test results she should do good. Lets hope this cycle works and you don't need to worry about frozen embryos.

Boopin, sorry the AF is delayed, this happened to me on every cycle. I am usually praying for AF to stay away and the only times I wanted it to hurry up it wouldn't come. I hope you still get to cycle during your time off. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and had a lovely weekend x


----------



## ps57002

Thank you Pinkie. Yes that's what they said, every donor has to start somewhere. How are things going for you? Are you feeling sick/nauseous? 

Vonn and Boopin...come AF come. Darn thing never cooperates when we need it to. I think for me papaya seems to help bring it on. Didn't try this time and it was late and I was aggravated too, so I sympathize. 

2Have, no guarantees for us. They just say donor seems perfect... 

I emailed nurse today being nervous about cancellation etc and less than 10 eggs... She left me a message reassuring me that donor looks really good so far and is stimming well. Said donors usually produce in teens and this one is looking good so far. She is hesitant to tell me the numbers as it can be less than what they are seeing. Well she sounded very reassuring. So far not sure what date of retrieval will be. I know she started stimms on 9/6. Was hoping to have my 5dt on 9/21. Took 9/21 and 9/22 off and have light half day on 9/23. Really hoping stays that way. Getting quite nervous. The estrogen I think is messing my tummy. it's rumbly and unstable :( How did i not complain so much on my OE IVF lol. Actually come to think of it, that was even worse....

Time to stop complaining.


----------



## 2have4kids

PS estrogen always puts me on edge and irritable. It's not a lovely hormone. As we age, the progesterone drops off hence those cranky old lady labels. Once you're on the progesterone you'll sleep better, you'll be much more relaxed, I love it, my skin goes crazy on estrogen and clears up with progesterone. 10 sounds great. fx for the golden egg!


----------



## ps57002

At emergency room with hubby. Seems he has kidney stones. Lots pain some blood in urine. How will this effect sperm collection that's in few days? Why is this happening and all going bad?


----------



## 2have4kids

PS it shouldn't effect the collection and hopefully they can blast the stones right away for him. Try to think positively!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies,

My nurse called me today with my negative blood test results. I'll start Provera 10 mg daily for 7 days to induce my period, beginning today. 

*Edit:* I picked up my prescription this evening. 1 pill down, 6 to go!!

ps - How's your dh doing?? Poor guy. Kidney stones are no fun. Boo to kidney stones!! :growlmad:


----------



## ps57002

Boopin that's good that they gave something to get that period to start already. I hope you don't even have to finish all 6 pills and it starts much sooner.

Vonn, how are things for you.

Thank you 2Have.

I am extremely exhausted today, so not very coherent...
Hubby, I were in ER all night on Monday. Multiple kidney stones. No laser done. That hospital was crap is all I can say. They want to wait for them to pass on own saying they aren't that big. He had blood in urine that night but thankfully no more (at least visible). Pain is better but has discomfort urinating. Seems donor is going for retrieval either Saturday or Sunday. So I am concerned about semen collection as the range of days is 2-5 in terms of cleaning the pipe before collection. Due to the kidney stone pain, I don't know how this will go for him and if it'll push the stones more so. I mean the collection itself could set him back but if he needs to clean the pipe even before that (can't be older than 5 days) then he'll have to endure that pain 2x and hope it doesn't make it worse for him and is a setback. This is sort of what got him where he was on Monday if you know what I mean. AFM, my estrogen lining is not going well. I am at 6 when they need a 7 to 8 for transfer. Yes I still have a week but still. They don't know why i am not absorbing my estrace well enough. So now I will still take 3x daily but the nightly one will be taken vaginally for better absorbing. Has anyone experienced a lining that is not cooperating. Not sure why my estrace is not being absorbed properly. is any food/drink getting in way? the donor shows good estrogen so far and 21 follies I am told. So i hope she gives eggs in teens and can be split well between the 2 recipients.


----------



## 2have4kids

BOOPIN that's fabulous news! Bring on round 3 :happydance:
PS, has your DH indicated that it's painful to do the duty at all? It's from a different area of the body and yes, it still uses 1 tube get out but hopefully there isn't the same type of pain as urinating. With estrogen the only thing I've heard in having it not absorb could be alcohol, or tobacco usage or being overweight. Our hormones don't circulate as well being overweight. But one would think you'd have to be seriously morbidly obese for that to effect it! Your doctor would know already to compensate for circulatory issues if that were the case. I'm glad they're adjusting your regiment and 1 week is loads of time to build more lining. I know it's stressful. You can do this and it will work out! My coordinator seemed to feel that progesterone was one of the most important factors. Absolute minimum of 5 days before transfer for progesterone and no less as it keeps your lining in tact and help egg settle into it's new home. Are they starting you on this soon?


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, great news that you have some help to bring on AF let's hope it works quickly.

PS, I am sorry to hear about DH, can you not explain to the hospital that you have an important job to do in a couple of days and would appreciate them treating DH asap? Bless him I am sure it's probably the last thing he wants to do but he will do good. 
As for your lining, how many days have you been taking estrogen? I have seen this loads and that extra dose will help and I have no doubt you will be on track at your next scan. Stay positive, you will get there X


----------



## ps57002

2Have
I'm not at all overweight so not sure why my liver isn't allowing absorbing of estrogen too well. Last night i inserted the nightly one vaginally, so had blue blob this am:wacko: I read somewhere that you can let tablet dissolve under tongue for better absorption so I did that for my am dose, took the lunchtime one normal, will do vaginal for nightly one. I also did some of that leg on wall yoga thing to hopefully increase blood flow to uterus. Will do some castor oil packs tonight. Ate some brazil nuts too today. I'm trying everything....

Pinkie
Yes poor dh will do it if needed. Saturday is now the egg retrieval for donor so he has to provide sperm sample that day. The abstinence period required is 2-5 days. Means sperm can't be older than 5 days. Well Saturday will be day 5 so I guess he will be ok? I think they are doing ICSI anyways. Today is day 9.5 of estrace supplements.

So now I am nervous. Donor is triggering tonight and retrieval is Saturday. I hope she produces lots of healthy eggs for the 2 recipient couple (including us). I think they said 21 follies or so. I am to go in again tomorrow for bloodwork ultrasound and take my estrace to show them. I think they are bit concerned about my lining and frankly I am too. Will do some castor oil packs tonight, more yoga with legs on wall to increase blood to uterus tonight. Accupuncture is still on Saturday (1x/wk). Getting stressed about lining. I did take one pill under tongue this am as read it helps absorb better. The nightly one i'm told to take vaginally. The lunchtime I took normal. Ordered some flax seed powder as read that helps with estrogen too. What else can i do lol? So looks like if all goes well and we have embryos then transfer will be on September 22. Getting nervous...


----------



## 2have4kids

How frustrating is that when our bodies won't cooperate! Saying that PS I think you'll be fine for the timing. Will all your efforts and an extra dose something's got to work. Does the caster oil packs include heat? One of the best ways other than physically getting the circulation flowing with yoga would be heat, it rushes that blood to where ever you put it. Will be checking Sat/Sun for your retrieval update. FX for your donor numbers!


----------



## ps57002

2Have,
Yes going to do castor oil with heat. Also more yoga tonight. I hope I go in tomorrow and they are pleasantly surprised that it went from 6 to 8. Then i know whatever I am doing is working until day of transfer....


----------



## ps57002

Lost my long response I typed up :dohh:

Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this am. Have to wait for results of bloodwork. Doc wanted me to show nurse my estrace cause I think he's wondering what I am taking and why my lining is thin. Nurse said he can be OCD lol. So the ultrasound showed my lining from 2 days ago at 6 to today at 9 :happydance: That's even more than I had expected. So they are happy at where it is at saying they wanted to make sure I was an 8 as the progesterone (starting tomorrow) is known to thin lining a little too, so it's gotta be good going in. So all looks good now. Told the nurse that I was doing as told, taking nightly estrace vaginally, the lunch one orally, but then without telling them had started the am one dissolved under my tongue. She said it worked. I can continue as I am already doing.

Told her about me doing yoga pose (leg on wall) to increase blood flow and the castor oil heat pad and she didn't respond so much...guess they don't believe in that stuff but I do. We talked about accupuncture (hubby thinks my lining is thin due to my weekly accupuncture). Hubby is very protective and doesn't believe in all that extra stuff and doesn't want to jeopardize chances, though I believe in it. So she said that lots of women swear by it especially day after transfer so no harm in doing it. So maybe I can pitch that to hubby and do accupuncture day before and day after. Last IVF I didn't do accupuncture after it. Hope he's on board now and I can try this time.

As for donor. They say she looks perfect. needed minimal stimms and so hoping quality is good too. They doubt that cycle will cancel due to not enough eggs to split with us two recipient couple. So tomorrow is retrieval and Sunday hope to get fertilization report. Then Thursday 9/22 transfer day. I will take off friday from work too, maybe get accupuncture that day.

Getting anxious, nervous, excited...


----------



## Vonn

PS--What a relief! I'm really glad your lining is looking terrific. Can't wait to hear about retrieval, fertilization, growth. You are so close! I hope hubby is feeling better. Ouch. My clinic has me take the estrogen vaginally 2x day. It is really off-putting that it's a green pill. Makes for some interesting you-know-what!

I'm not surprised the nurse blew off your yoga and castor oil...for what it's worth, I believe in them too. Acu is harder for western med to ignore because there are research studies showing it helps with IVF success rates. I think most of the research has been about acu before and after transfer. My clinic does believe in that and has acu on site, so I'll be doing it 2x on transfer day.

Boopin--AF show yet? 

Hi to everyone else! Anyone doing anything cool this weekend?

AFM--CD 32 and no AF. It's officially delayed and I'm annoyed. My nurse did agree to put me on the progesterone-based bcp. Thanks for the hot tip, 2have! But gotta wait for new cycle. I did acu yesterday & got some disgusting herbal blend called RELEASE. Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## ps57002

Vonn,

Yes that green stuff. I read it was blue smurf stuff lol but seems more green to me. Smurf went green. I can't imagine 2x daily, more green stuff all the time. I just put in at night and when i wake up half my day I am green in am lol. The under tongue method is good too I hear, so I do that for the am pill. They said whatever you are doing, keep doing. If I do accupuncture from the place associated with clinic, i'm sure it'll cost an arm and a leg. Mine is a small business and rates are reasonable without insurance plus she gets good reviews for this infertility stuff. So will stick to that though it's a pain/stress to go to it before and after. I can imagine it'll be more relaxing for you to do it right there. I hope the "RELEASE" blend helps you release the AF :haha: Seriously though when you need that stuff to come it doesn't. You and BOOPIN are patiently waiting. Maybe papaya will help. It seems to bring it on for me in natural cycles.

Had to really take a mini nap at work during lunch. Now that I am absorbing this estrace, I am so so tired. Tomorrow starting of butt shot..progesterone. Nurse gave me some sample of this patch to use before shot to numb it and be painless. So will see...


----------



## Vonn

PS--I'll be curious to see if this patch you got really helps with the PIO injection pain. I hope it does! And if it does, I'll want to use it, too.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I'm taking Provera 10 mg daily x 7 days to induce my period. I'm currently on day 4 of tx. 

How was yesterday's acupuncture appointment?? Did it relax you?? I'm considering it.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--well, only 3 more days. AF will be here soon! As for acu, I go weekly and have for two years. It's covered by my insurance, so that's why I go so regularly. I do find it relaxing once the needles are in and it's nap time. I almost always fall asleep. And I love my acu pracitioner, she's wonderful & it's like a mini-therapy session. Sometimes the needles hurt a little or at least feel weird (sensations that are very, very hard to describe), sometimes they don't. But I believe it helps, though I can't quantify what that means exactly.


----------



## ps57002

Vonn I will let you know how the patch helps if any.

Hope you and Boopin get your AF soon.

Is it possible to get my periods being I've been on Lupron and estrace. Progesterone tomorrow and stop lupron. I feel period crampy and unsure. On side note worried again as hubby started having pain kidney stones kind again just now.


----------



## ps57002

Grr having restless morning. Hubby hasn't called back. I know he hates this stuff so I hope he didn't have trouble. This whole thing is difficult for him not to be making 'our' baby so hope he's ok. Also spoke with nurse to find out how many eggs were retrieved and they don't tell you. What??? With own ivf we know so why not donor cycle? She said embryology only gives report next day. How do I even know she produced enough for split cycle???? This is a bit bizarre. Now have to wait for hubby and for tomorrow results


----------



## Vonn

PS--Would they even have DH provide a sample if there weren't any eggs going to you? Seems unlikely, IMO. It is all incredibly stressful. Every step of it is. Look a few of your favorite online shops and order yourself a new shirt to get your mind off it for awhile!


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> Grr having restless morning. Hubby hasn't called back. I know he hates this stuff so I hope he didn't have trouble. This whole thing is difficult for him not to be making 'our' baby so hope he's ok. Also spoke with nurse to find out how many eggs were retrieved and they don't tell you. What??? With own ivf we know so why not donor cycle? She said embryology only gives report next day. How do I even know she produced enough for split cycle???? This is a bit bizarre. Now have to wait for hubby and for tomorrow results

Are you using an American clinic PS? I know ladies enjoy matching the donor with physical characteristics in American clinics but I find their practices sometimes aren't very professional. They should be telling you how many eggs. And the fact that it's sooooo expensive, doesn't help when they're being like this. Hopefully things will work out. xx


----------



## ps57002

Vonn dh called and did his part. So probably right that they wouldn't have asked if not enough eggs. If she produced minimum for split, that's 5 for us, hopefully good mature eggs. Going out with dh now to try take mind off things.

2have. Yes American clinic. Expensive too. I am disappointed because if with own ivf can tell right away number of eggs, then why can't they for donor. Of course I understand that's not guarantee of embryos. Just don't understand and agree with it but gotta wait. More stress than necessary.:wacko:


----------



## ps57002

Boopin and Vonn, any luck with AF?

Vonn wish I had insurance for accu. Can barely sleep lately and it helps. Adds up $.

So nurse finally called with a fertilization report for donor eggs. Our share from split 2:1 was 15. Out of that ten were mature and they did icsi. They all fertilized. We are told they don't call with further reports. No news is good news. Praying they continue to grow and we have good number to start with and freeze. I go for monitoring Wednesday and transfer Thurs. yesterday was first progesterone shot. Poor dh. First time takes forever to do. I used synera patch. Felt a little going in, so was a little jumpy. Then felt nothing. There was 2-3 drops of blood. Warmed oil in bra first. Then after shot had hubby really massage it saying not to feel sorry or next day I pay price. Was bit sore. Then heat pad. More massage. Feel no pain lumps today. Will try with ice no pain patch today... Maybe


----------



## 2have4kids

10 is great ps. Wow that's quite a procedure for the progesterone shot. Hopefully it becomes easier. I did mine myself. Pinch & jab deep, inject & rub, off to work. I bet it'll be much better in a few weeks. Gl with the embryos.


----------



## ps57002

2Have you are gutsy to do it yourself. I can't imagine.

Waiting till transfer day and having lots of insomina and hourly bathroom visits at night. Constipated. Irritable. And tired due to lack of sleep. Will see if accupuncture helps me sleep tonight.

Feeling sad and anxious now hearing my supervisor who I loved working under gave her 2 wk notice at work. So that means all this stress will fall on me now esp during this time and possible pregnancy. I hate changes and have had horrible bosses in the past, so this is not something I wanted to happen. Just having an awful sleep deprived day.


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> 2Have you are gutsy to do it yourself. I can't imagine.
> 
> Waiting till transfer day and having lots of insomina and hourly bathroom visits at night. Constipated. Irritable. And tired due to lack of sleep. Will see if accupuncture helps me sleep tonight.
> 
> Feeling sad and anxious now hearing my supervisor who I loved working under gave her 2 wk notice at work. So that means all this stress will fall on me now esp during this time and possible pregnancy. I hate changes and have had horrible bosses in the past, so this is not something I wanted to happen. Just having an awful sleep deprived day.

Wouldn't that be grand if Hillary Clinton brought in a maternity leave for American women similar to most other developed nations? It would guarantee your job and give you between 55% pay-80% pay for 6+ months and a really lovely break from the poop at work. Here in Canada I've managed to escape a dog's breakfast of reorg for almost a year last year and come Feb will be another year of family bliss. What I just don't understand is why on earth any woman over there would EVER vote against their own healthcare and family basic supports by voting Republican. You might as well hand over the top 30% of your wages and resign to bf through pumping in the bathroom at work. It's deplorable conditions for a developed nation and it's economically proven that when countries support women and families, women go back to work and contribute to the GDP keeping that country's economy strong. When it's too tough many women stay home and become sahm's which take from the country's economic strength (Economist - Womenomics). And the side benefit it to you is having a break from or escaping, while maybe only temporarily, a crappy situation at work.


----------



## ps57002

2have4kids said:


> ps57002 said:
> 
> 
> 2Have you are gutsy to do it yourself. I can't imagine.
> 
> Waiting till transfer day and having lots of insomina and hourly bathroom visits at night. Constipated. Irritable. And tired due to lack of sleep. Will see if accupuncture helps me sleep tonight.
> 
> Feeling sad and anxious now hearing my supervisor who I loved working under gave her 2 wk notice at work. So that means all this stress will fall on me now esp during this time and possible pregnancy. I hate changes and have had horrible bosses in the past, so this is not something I wanted to happen. Just having an awful sleep deprived day.
> 
> Wouldn't that be grand if Hillary Clinton brought in a maternity leave for American women similar to most other developed nations? It would guarantee your job and give you between 55% pay-80% pay for 6+ months and a really lovely break from the poop at work. Here in Canada I've managed to escape a dog's breakfast of reorg for almost a year last year and come Feb will be another year of family bliss. What I just don't understand is why on earth any woman over there would EVER vote against their own healthcare and family basic supports by voting Republican. You might as well hand over the top 30% of your wages and resign to bf through pumping in the bathroom at work. It's deplorable conditions for a developed nation and it's economically proven that when countries support women and families, women go back to work and contribute to the GDP keeping that country's economy strong. When it's too tough many women stay home and become sahm's which take from the country's economic strength (Economist - Womenomics). And the side benefit it to you is having a break from or escaping, while maybe only temporarily, a crappy situation at work.Click to expand...

All very true...What is happening is all scaring me here in USA. Wish I was in Canada!


----------



## 2have4kids

Do you need to pay $7500 by month 7 as well in order to deliver in a hospital setting? My gf paid SOOOO much just to avoid a home delivery. She probably would have died as she claims the baby was breach and the umbilical cord was too short for a natural delivery. She said those are the reasons her doctor cited that she had to have a section.


----------



## Vonn

2have--yes to everything you said. It makes me really sad when I think women in other countries get 6 month, a year, or even longer paid maternity leave, and we generally get nothing & have to take vacation/sick time/unpaid leave. That's what I will have to do. WHEN I get pregnant. I do realize this is a first-world problem and I sound pretty whiny compared to what women in many places in the world have to deal with.

PS--All the best on your transfer tomorrow! Give us an update about how it goes.

Boopin--AF show up yet? I feel like it's been a week. What'd you ever decide to do about a diet? Did you make any dietary changes, or just mainly add in the supplements? I'm excited for you to get started!

AFM--CD 37 for me. I had acu today and now feel a little bit going on down there that might mean AF is finally on her way.


----------



## ps57002

Thanks Vonn. Nervous but will let you know tomorrow. Have accu in am then transfer in afternoon. Then will chill out at home. Acc again on Friday afternoon. Today's check they said lining looked great (11mm?). I feel like AF and crampy though already so hope accu helps. Plus going to get a massage after work today.

Accu seems to bring on AF for me if I tell the lady. She seems to know and it helps so I am hoping the same for you too. It's a grumpy feeling to wanna get them but not getting them. 

Boopin how are you doing?

2Have, delivery sounds so expensive...


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> Thanks Vonn. Nervous but will let you know tomorrow. Have accu in am then transfer in afternoon. Then will chill out at home. Acc again on Friday afternoon. Today's check they said lining looked great (11mm?). I feel like AF and crampy though already so hope accu helps. Plus going to get a massage after work today.
> 
> Accu seems to bring on AF for me if I tell the lady. She seems to know and it helps so I am hoping the same for you too. It's a grumpy feeling to wanna get them but not getting them.
> 
> Boopin how are you doing?
> 
> 2Have, delivery sounds so expensive...


Don't worry ps, with a constant supply of progesterone AF won't be showing her ugly face for a looong time! All the best with your transfer! 

It's in the States where you need to pay usually a minimum of $7500 before your 7th month for an in-hospital delivery. My gf lives in Florida. She went back to work on a Monday after having her section on Tuesday the week before.:dohh::wacko: 

I don't pay a dime here in Canada to deliver and we generally get a choice of midwife or OB in a hospital, woman's birthing centre or at home. I'm in a fantastic new hospital where you can order food up from their restaurant for free and DH has a bed in my private room (where babies stay too) and I have an OB who's very gentle and follows you as a midwife would but is trained in emergency deliveries and all that entails being an OB - I love her, she also has a wicked sense of humour. I have my own bathroom and can have a water birth if I choose. It was a great experience with DD and I'm looking forward to delivering the twins there too.


----------



## Vonn

Because healthcare in the US is provided mainly by employers, there is a huge, huge difference in policies. $7500 is horrendous. I don't believe my policy has any difference in cost for delivery depending on the month of the delivery & a colleague of mine who had a baby a couple years ago said it cost her about $200 out of pocket to deliver. (I have pretty good health insurance.) There is a local nurses union that is on an indefinite strike from several hospitals in the area, in large part because their employer is trying to phase out their excellent health insurance for a policy that provides less coverage and shifts more costs to employees. I heard a nurse on local TV news say she had to pay nothing for her deliveries, even though she had difficult births, and on this other policy she would have had to pay $4,000 per birth.

There's also a really wide range of what types of services are covered. I had some IUI & fertility med coverage & have coverage for acupuncture, while many likely have zero infertility coverage (though there are a number of states that require some fertility coverage) or coverage for non-western modalities like acupuncture. I don't believe I have any coverage for a midwife, though, which would be a great option.

Overall, it's a ridiculous system. But that's just my opinion, and I have never lived in a country that provides socialized medicine for all, so have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, wishing you the best of luck with your transfer today X


----------



## ps57002

Vonn did u get ur Af? I agree about insurance and thankfully I have a good one too being city employee. 

boopin how are you doing.

Thank you all for the lucks. I am feeling quite sleepy so not too coherent.
We transferred one 4AA blast per RE advice. We are told that we have 5 good blasts frozen with potential 3 more. I had a polyp on my cervix that was in way and had to be snipped but I kept calm. Didn't freeze and shiver after transfer like last time. Told that if we have to do a FET they need to check no polyp in way. Plus heard them say I had some bend in cervix. Just kept breathing. Now in bed resting. Been bit crampy and little cold once in while. Have socks on. Will sleep after progesterone shot. 

Thank you all.


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations ps.. you're officially PUPO!! :happydance: Get nice & cozy little bean!! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies, 

AF is finally here!! I'll start bcp this Sunday on CD3. I've never been happier to start my period as I am now!! :wohoo:

And by the way she's 3 weeks late!! My FET cycle has been pushed back, but I'm happy to get things started none the less. I'm actually beyond happy... :rofl: Let's do this!! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps congrats & gl!

Boopin I have everything crossed for you but you won't need it, this will happen. Third times a charm!


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, congratulations on being PUPO. Stick little bean X 

Boopin, yey for AF, she certainly didn't want to play ball did she. Glad it worked out for the best and looking forward to your updates. 

Vonn, hope you are doing ok lovely.

Xx


----------



## ps57002

Thank you Pinkie, Boopin, 2have.

Boopin yay for AF start. 3 weeks late but finally here. I agree 3rd time is a charm and can't wait to hear your updates too

Vonn how are you doing?

Just woke from a nap. Tired. Didn't sleep well. Crampy during night and tried to only sleep on back (lol thinking it would move) and that was not comfortable. This am heartburn due to eating and being in bed inactive. So was around a bit. Tummy bit better. Had some twinges. Even by ovaries and I had no retreuval... Then got hungry and bit nauseous and dizzy. Had chills. Had good lunch and napped. All these symptoms checking in head lol progesterone messing with me. It's too early and I know it


----------



## Vonn

PS--Wow, you lucked out with so many eggs & so many embryos to freeze. That has got to make you and DH feel GREAT! Glad the transfer went well. :thumbup: Since you did a day 5 transfer you won't have to wait too long before you get the good news! How's the PIO going?

Boopin--YAY!! :happydance: I'm so glad to see you finally getting started. 3 week delay is enough to really try one's patience, but you seem super zen. You just know you got this. It. is. happening. Can't wait to follow along!

Pinkie--how often do you have appts at the 20-week point? You are almost into 3rd tri. AMAZING! :cloud9:

2have--what fun things is Mackinley up to now?

How's everyone else? Bluebell, had any scans lately? Sienna, what's the schedule for the surgery? Stacer, are you healing up? Crystal, are you gearing up for the big trip? Sorry to whomever I missed!

AFM--CD 39. No AF. Boo. But I do have 2 zits on my chin and my bbs have hurt for nearly two weeks. It just HAS to be close. I think.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn I hope the witch catches up with you too soon! Autumn is a beautiful time to get pregnant:happydance:

Crystal & sienna you've been so quiet. How are things going ladies?

Pinkie any let up with the nausea yet? 

Who else is there who we haven't heard from in a while?


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, progesterone side effects are a nightmare. I hope you get a good night sleep tonight. Try laying on your left side, that's what you are encouraged to do during pregnancy as it helps with blood flow and with heartburn etc.

Vonn, AF is playing up for everyone at the moment. I hope it won't be much longer. I have quite a few midwife appointments but only one more scan at 28 weeks. I still can't believe I am half way. I don't think this will sink in until LO has arrived. 

2have, nausea is still around unfortunately but I am coping. Its food that makes me feel ill, I wish I didn't have eat then I'd be fine. But its a small price to pay.

Hope everyone else is ok. It has gone a little quiet but I reckon its going to start getting busy again soon.

Xx


----------



## ps57002

Sorry just deleted my post last night. Was mad at dh for being late home to do pio shot.

It was only a little late. Hate I got stressed out like that. Hate being so emotional and loosing mind


----------



## ps57002

Thanks Pinkie for the tip. Layed more on left side last night. Back is thankful.

Vonn I'm sure u must be stressed and that's delayed AF more. Still doing accu? Try some yoga to relax and hope that witch comes already.

Not really having any symptoms now...


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, don't apologise. We are all entitled to be crazy ladies during the tww and DH being late would have sent me into overdrive!!

I had no symptoms with any of my cycles both the negative and positive ones, the first time I had anything was when I was 6 week pregnant. Its so hard not to symptom spot but try and stay positive x


----------



## 2have4kids

I never had any symptoms. But with the twins had a faint bfp @ 3dp5dt and with a previous double transfer had a bfp @ 7dp5dt. When are you going to test ps?

Edit: I only test frer's. Anything else isn't sensitive enough and you'd have to wait at least 2 weeks.


----------



## ps57002

Thank you Pinkie and 2Have.

My beta is 10/1. I plan on not testing till that day if at all. Maybe it will just be the beta check. I don't wanna see negative. Feeling rather emotional and down since yesterday. Blood draw was awful today and two people really got on my nerves. Lately I seem easily irritated and aggravated and wanting to cry. Feeling negative about all this too...

Tired and napping mostly. My estrace reduced to 2x daily and progesterone stays same.

Just blah. Don't feel too positive


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, with what you are describing, it sounds like those Meds are doing their job perfectly :flower:


----------



## ps57002

Thanks Pinkie.

I feel pessimistic today and down. Been that way since yesterday 
Then had a bad argument with hubby. Cried a lot. Was mad at him me that this was meant to be a stress less weekend after transfer and it's been but that. Thinking this isn't working. 

Just very blah. AF crampy too. Overdid walking and errands too. Back to work tomorrow and more stress there with boss leaving this week. 

Need to go hide in a hole.


----------



## Vonn

PS--:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :) 

2have, how are you feeling? Time is a tickin before those babies are in your arms!!

BOOPIN, it's going to happen, it just takes some of us a few more steps/ tests to get there but in no time you'll be looking at your two lines. :)

Pinkie, how are you getting on? So exciting :)

PS, this is such a roller coaster, I was convinced it was over before I even transferred and had no hop. I was even depressed because I knew I was at the end of the road for even immune meds to help. 3dpt I saw a faint line and it just got stronger and stronger ! I now have almost 18 month old twin girls.. I still can't believe it finally worked so hang in there it does work out :)

Hope everyone is going well!

We started the birth control pill last cycle uuggh fun times.. Lol! I start sniffing Synarel next week to down regulate and it's not far off at all. I am so nervous this time.. The girls will be just turning 19 months when we leave and it's a long haul flight from Australia to London so it's going to be an adventure I think lol!


----------



## ps57002

Thank you Vonn. AF start yet?

Thank you Crystal. Sniffing Synarel, what's that? There's an actual med in IVF like that. I learn something new all the time. Thank you for sharing your story and the encouragement. Your life must be so busy with twins!!

I've always felt I had immune issues and we know stress doesn't help. Last failed IVF, I was having chills through the 2WW and I feel immune issues played a part. This time it's been manageable until yesterday when all that twinge, cramping etc stopped and I started getting cold. Warmed myself. Was depressed that stress again kicked in immune issues and this was it. Didn't feel much of anything anymore. 2 am took a stupid clearblue test and of course it was negative. I mean you can squint and squint until you make yourself believe there is a shadow of a shadow:wacko:

Today back to work. Again started having some cramping thing so felt a little hope. Bit cold on/off but weather is getting cold. Just went to use restroom and I had a little brown stuff like the pre-af thingy. Could this be implantation bleed, AF trying to start. It could also be what RE had said that I would have some spotting due to them having had to remove polyp from cervix during transfer. Today is 4dp5dt. Can't feel hopeful... I doubt i will cave to do another test. Poor hubby is also feeling my depression. We had agreed to wait to 10/1 for beta and keep the faith. I just was awful yesterday. Don't know what this is. Plus I do vaginal estrace so am sure that is causing some irritation down there too. I am no longer smurf blue/green down there but more of a gray green.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Crystal, I'm SUPER excited for you! Are your flights booked then? Because of the massive delays on the return out of Gatwick last time I got a credit the size of my roundtrip flight:happydance: All the best with the drug protocol, when do you start ivig?
Ps have you been tested for immune issues? I was suspicious myself and as soon as I mc'd my first set of DE ivf twins I had the fetus tested & a full immune panel of tests done. It's worth figuring out what's going wrong if you keep having failures. And don't feel too upset about the clearblue not having a bfp on it, even if you were pregnant that brand would be the last to tell you so. Get the frer's if you want to know for sure, the clear blues are a waste of money unless you're at least 2 weeks past 5dt.

Vonn any sign of AF yet? 

Pinkie you're right about thr anatomy scsn tomorrow. Should be fun. How are you doing? I made a lovely breakfast this morning ...pumpkin quinoa pancakes with fruit @ turkey bacon and half way through eating felt so sick! Gaaah, getting so tired of this nonsense! I can relate to your supermarket story on the other thread. V choked up right now about myshel's loss. 

Boopin, how are you bella? Always glad to read you, you're always super positive. You'll be a fantastic mom very very soon!


----------



## crystal443

2Have, yep flights are booked!!! The first flight leaves Melbourne at 11:10pm so I think they may sleep for most of that flight..I hope haha! IVIG is on Nov 4th the day we leave and 10 days before transfer. Neupogen starts in a few weeks etc. so it's getting very close

PS, Synarel is a nasal spray that is sprayed every 12 hours, it turns the ovaries off and allows the lining to thin down to nothing and then it's built up over a month with estrogen, Neupogen and steroids. It's to allow a healthy lining to grow minus all the natural killer cells :) I too get a sore throat, chills, and feel miserable in my TWW or even after ovulation until AF arrives. My joints swell and U just feel unwell and it is immune related, a good book to read is by Dr. Alan Beer and is called Is your body baby friendly? It really explains immunes well and gives you a good indication whether you need more investigating. Best of luck I do hope this is the one and I agree try a FRER :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies, I have a tentative FET date of November 4th. I can't believe this is happening so fast!! My nurse mentioned there's a national shortage on several fertility medications. So, I'm going to use a new pharmacy this time. I have a few meds left over from my last cycle that I can use. I'll be starting lupron in a week and a half. :happydance:

2have - I viewed your twins on the other thread and they're so adorable. Their profiles look very similar. How's MacKinley's party plans coming along?? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Boopin & Crystal roll on the FET's! :happydance:

We had our 20 week anatomy scan this week. Babies are measuring bang on for their gestational age and very close in size to each other which apparently is what they like to see.


----------



## ps57002

2Have and Crystal, My RE doesn't believe in immune stuff it seems. He thinks for me it's about my age and diminished reserve, egg quality etc, hence the donor egg this time. If this doesn't work then I will stress more this time for immune testing. Thankfully the feeling cold is pretty much gone now. I will wait till beta day to find out. Still AF cramps. Had brown discharge yesterday and mostly gone today.

Thank you for explaining Crystal about the med thingy. Looking forward to your updates!!!

2Have, my look at those adorable little babies!!! I can see the little hand and ear and all. Aww. Cute. They look comfy.

Boopin, wouldn't it be great to have some positive news for thanksgiving time for you!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed this is it for you.

Vonn how are you doing there? Still doing accu?


----------



## 2have4kids

PS, if your FS doesn't believe in reproductive immunology will you get treatment elsewhere? I was in the same position as you. I was in fact told that they tested for everything when they hadn't tested for anything, and given horror stories about women that do immune treatments and how one almost died after ivig...I didn't believe them for a second since it's not possible in Canada to use IVIg for reproductive issues. Dr Beers in the States can do the testing for you from anywhere in the world without you having to go anywhere. They do a skype meeting with you to discuss and then you simply get your local lab to send them the bloodwork. It cost us $40 to ship the blood and $1800 for the full round of tests. Then I went elsewhere for DE treatments since my fertility clinic wasn't willing to work with me and my GP gave me the scripts for the blood thinners and prednisone. You are the only advocate there will ever be for your health issues, when you meet a barrier to your goal, hopefully you can find the shortest path around it!
But my local clinic is simply crap anyway. They also gave these stupidly high success numbers for using frozen eggs shipped in from the States. Frozen eggs are just so delicate the success with them is extremely low (usually less than 30%). So we had another lady believing them and after 2 rounds, $50K, and 3 cycles later there was no success. I can't even remember if she got double lines? I'm highly suspicious of clinics that advertise high success rates with frozen eggs. Most European clinics don't even use frozen eggs now due to the low rates of success.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--yay, that's coming so soon! You'll be PUPO before you know it! (And I'm right there with you.)

2have--perfect little babies! Can't believe you are at 20 weeks. 

PS--if you need it, and it's a big IF at this point,--you are PUPO after all-- you may be able to convince your Ob-Gyn or primary care Dr to do some immune-related testing. I did. I researched typical tests done by reproductive immunologists and asked my primary care dr if her lab would do them. Then I called my health insurance and asked for prior authorization. Most were covered. I know mine wouldn't cover any tests looking at gene issues (like the MTHFR gene mutation -- but I'm taking folate instead of folic acid anyway), but I was able to get many done. It was some work to make this happen, but I had a cooperative Dr and that helped a lot. Nothing came back abnormal for me.

Crystal--what an adventure! When do you leave?

AFM--AF showed on Saturday and she's already done. The Dr that did my surgery wanted me to come in on CD 3 for a scan and follow-up. She said my uterus looks "beautiful," we are are set to go! They checked my ovaries, too, and I had no antral follicles on either ovary. Sheesh. I've never had zero before. The Dr asked if I had started BCP yet, which I hadn't. I said I guess it's reassurance that I made the right decision and she said, "It sure is." I don't have a final schedule yet but I have started BCP and we will be transferring somewhere between Oct 31-Nov 3.


----------



## crystal443

Aww they are just gorgeous!!! Same size is great :) I think twin B is a boy based on my limited knowledge of the skull theory:haha: twin A I can't tell but they are gorgeous! Are you going to have the 4d scan ? I have to say that mine was a good resemblance to Poppy and Lily. Sometimes they look nothing like the Bub but theirs was pretty good :thumbup:

Boopin... Yay for a transfer date!! That is wonderful news, can't
Wait to follow xx


----------



## crystal443

Vonn, we leave Nov 4th but have two weeks away in total :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal I'm with you, I think A is a girl & B is a boy. The head just looked way bigger. Prob no 3/D scan, they just don't do them here unless you pay and we need a new vehicle before we can cart around 3 babies. So you Boopin and Vonn will all be cycling in November then! Has anyone heard from Sienna? I hope she's able to try soon too. Very exciting times. Crystal you'll have to update about your time in Czech Rep. Are you staying in Brno the whole time or visiting Prague/Vienna? :happydance::bunny:


----------



## crystal443

We're going to London for a week, Brno for a long weekend and transfer and then Vienna for a few days and then home. 

A car is more important I agree, I don't think I'd pay to have one again but it was very neat to see them and then when born they look like the photos :)


----------



## Pinkie3

I can't wait to follow along with everyone's success. PS, you first in the few days, I am feeling very hopeful for you. 

Crystal, you sound very organised and love that you are taking the girls on this journey with you. 

Boopin/Vonn, yey for the witch so you can start planning for transfer, looks like you are neck to neck with dates. 

2have :hugs: cuties. 

I am really excited to to read all the action coming up, sending everyone lots of lovely baby vibes xx


----------



## ps57002

2Have, not sure yet what I will do about clinic and if will change if this does not work. I think I will have to see how they go with my stressing the need for immune testing and if they are receptive.

Vonn. So glad your AF has arrived and you are now in scheduling for your cycle. Can't wait for those updates coming in. Get hubby ready slowly for PIO shots... I will look into more immune testing if this one doesn't work. Need to. Not sure how but will figure it out.

Crystal sounds like a nice vacay around transfer time. relaxing is the way to go. 

Pinkie, thank you. Yes hoping to get a BFP and then everyone keep following and get that BFP. We will be the BFP thread!!!! 

As for me most of the cramping is gone, just AF kinda sore all around. Short of breath often. tired. So not sure....


----------



## Vonn

PS--happy beta day!!! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear the good news! :baby: You didn't happen to test early, did you? 

Boopin--still just on BCP, right? I start Lupron on Oct 9 & stop BCP on Oct 13. How close together are we?

AFM--My schedule is set for transfer to be on Nov 2. This weekend we are gonna try to figure out flights & travel plans. The nurse said it's better to at least wait until the baseline ultrasound and labs to book, but that's not until Oct 17. Of course she plays it safe. . . she did say most people stay on track, but that some need more or less time (usually more). Of course our last baseline uncovered issues that delayed us by 2 months. I keep thinking we are just gonna sail through all the checks, but that's NEVER happened before so I probably shouldn't make assumptions. We gotta decide if it would be cheaper to pay the change fees or to book only a couple weeks in advance. How have others handled this issue when doing an FET long distance?


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn roll on the cycle! Happy flight & accommodation hunting. 

Ps wow is it really beta day already? Good luck!

It was MacKinley's birthday yesterday and today we're hosting her party. The house looks great, we got a cleaner to come & help out. The house is pink & purple...let the cake smash begin!


----------



## Vonn

Happy 1st Birthday, MacKinley!!! The cake smash pics are so fun! :cake:


----------



## ps57002

sorry for the late update. It's positive thank you God. I was really expecting worst news. They upped progesterone as its about a 14 right now. Want me back on estrace 3x daily and progesterone from 50 to 75. My hcg surprised is 339. Only one embryo was transferred and today is 9dp5dt. No I didn't test since that random 3dpt with negative. 

Vonn Boopin Crystal and all of you... praying for your bfp news next. Never thought we'd be here but we are. Another blood test Monday and hope to see it doubling. Hubby is already thinking names etc...


----------



## ps57002

2Have I'd love a cake smashing bday too. What's fun! take lots pics


----------



## Vonn

PS--Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: What great news! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Here's hoping you are the first of many! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps that's fantastic news! :happydance::bunny:

Here's a before & after of MacKinley's cake smash:


----------



## 2have4kids

After:


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, so so happy for you, congratulations :hugs: that's a great first beta number I hope it's a big rise today X


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrats ps on your BFP & lovely beta!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: Fx'd that it doubles nicely today. :hugs:

2have - Your little girl smashed the he** out of her cake... lol!! Happy 1st Birthday Mac!! :cake:


----------



## ps57002

2Have, oh my how lovely to have that cake smashing party. So absolutely adorable and what fun. Thank you for sharing.

Pinkie, Von, Boopin, thank you all.

So beta today doubled from 339 on Saturday to 713 today. They didn't ask me to come back in 2 days again but scheduled me for bloodwork and ultrasound (yay and scared) on Tuesday, October 11. Is that normal I wonder to not have another doubling check? Should i have asked? They said this week is too early to do ultrasound but next week maybe they will see the sac etc. Having never been pregnant, I forgot to ask, is this an external or internal ultrasound lol. As it is i feel a bit uncomfortable inserting my estrace pill lately. It seems a bit less open down there:winkwink: Progesterone was upped on Saturday too and today it's 28.9 vs Saturday at 14. So that's good too. Called and updated accupuncturist who advised no heavy lifting and being stress free and to go see her if I am stressed. I've been sleeping better but tired still. i look like zombie. More hungry today too...sometimes i am not hungry at all and sometimes more. Gotta take hubby to next appt. I hope it's in right place.

Vonn, Boopin, and everyone else...you are next. I am going to be eagerly awaiting your updates and am sending you buckets and buckets of bfp baby dust.


----------



## 2have4kids

PS if you're doubling rate was low they'd have definitely ordered another beta. But it's a healthy number so on to the first scan! :bunny: 

Vonn how's the flight hunting going? 

Crystal are you & DH booked for accomms then too? You're trip sounds wonderful. We did a show while in Vienna last time that was a combination of orchestra, dance and opera singing. It was amazing as was the Orangerie im Schloss Schoenbrunn that the performance was held in. I guess it'll be a little different experience with two little singers/dancers of your own while you're there!

Boopin how are you doing? What's happening in your world these days?


----------



## crystal443

PS congrats!! Nice strong numbers

2have, love the cakesmash photos!! So sweet.. aww 

Yep acc is booked for the trip still have the private cars to book etc but will do that after lining scan to be sure &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, congratulations honey looks like you've done it, those are healthy numbers and I agree no need for another, I only had two. The scan will be internal, you will be less than 6 weeks so there isn't too much to see unfortunately but it's still amazing. X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congratulations PS - that's fantastic news. 
2 have - loving the birthday girl with her cake :flower
Hope everyone is doing well and here's hoping for some more BFPs to roll in xxx


----------



## ps57002

Thank you everyone.

Just mini vent. My supervisor left abruptly and now I'm expected to produce reports etc like a supervisor. Bad enough I don't have a supervisor to deal with unexpected scenarios/questions that I don't know how to deal with and here now her higher up is including me on meetings report writing etc that I have NO clue about plus not paid nearly enough to deal with that stress.

Could this stress be added at a different time in my life than now? :cry:


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Just mini vent. My supervisor left abruptly and now I'm expected to produce reports etc like a supervisor. Bad enough I don't have a supervisor to deal with unexpected scenarios/questions that I don't know how to deal with and here now her higher up is including me on meetings report writing etc that I have NO clue about plus not paid nearly enough to deal with that stress.
> 
> Could this stress be added at a different time in my life than now? :cry:

Can you clarify with her what it is exactly that she expects you to do and if you're truly filling in, indefinitely? Ask her point blank what she is proposing to do about the compensation? I'm assuming you don't have a union and that's why this is happening? Is there a labour board you can speak to in your neck of the woods?


----------



## ps57002

2Have,

I do have a union and HR but want to balance how I approach this for now or my next few months will be a battle with this man. It's like you don't want to show you are not a team member but at same time want to establish boundaries. Have to be careful or this person can be picking on all I do from here on, if that makes sense.

I am just so sick of it though. I can get very easily stressed kinda personality and this is stressing me out. Guess I will play dumb too and maybe left alone some. 

Doesn't help that I am hormonal and now seems nausea hot flashes are kicking in. I just feel down and depressed. Will involve HR if it gets out of hand. I don't want to cry foul at every little thing this man puts me through for now or he'll start picking on random little stuff. Wish we could have maternity leave for 2 years and I'd be so out of here right now!!!!


----------



## ps57002

Just an update from my side...

Had ultrasound today. I think this is considered 5 weeks 3 days based on some online calculator thingy. So thankfully the gestational sac is in right place and saw a yolk sac too. My HCG is at 8372 and progesterone at 30. So they seemed satisfied. Does the HCG stop doubling when it gets high cause where I started off i'd expected 10000 or more today. Doc asked if i had a gyno and where I planned on delivering. I have no idea and have had a bad string of gyno hunting years so have no one. So he said he'd recommend. Otherwise mostly tired, sometimes crampy pully. Oh the sore boobs now esp when sleeping. Mostly hungry but no appetite. very little passing waves of nausea. I told DH i don't feel prego and part of me wants to POAS and to see it but i am afraid to do that cause all i have seen is negative and i am afraid of seeing another one. I know how stupid. Have to go for another US next week at 6w3d. Hope I see a heartbeat then. We really want a girl but we keep referring to the baby as a "he" and are like "what are we doing"... "no he, she only". lol. As of now also calling this little bean a sesame seed:wacko:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, congratulations, it sounds like everything is going well and in the right direction. It's hard to believe isn't it, I didn't get any symptoms until I was 6 weeks and that was only nausea and lack of appetite. It's only been in the last few weeks where I am finally getting a bump that I actually feel pregnant, it took a long time. Even at 16 weeks I had to go for a private scan because I still didn't believe it and needed reassurance. Unfortunately that is just the way it's going to go from now on, after everything it's impossible to not worry. Take it one step at a time, look after yourself and look forward to the next appointments. I hope you get a beautiful flicker on the screen next week and enjoy every minute of it x


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies, sorry Ive not been on for a while, Ive been on holiday and then away with work so unfortunately not had any spare time to check in. Ive just been through the last few pages so sorry if Ive missed someone. 

2have your twins are gorgeous Im so glad they are doing so well

Boopin Im glad to see you have your transfer date thats great news

Vonn and Crystal its lovely to see you both transferring soon too 

It looks like November will be a busy month for everyone 

Happy first birthday MacKinley I cant believe its a year already and shes lovely

PS57 congratulation on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Sienna, so lovely to read you. Have you got any progress with your fc / de ivf?


----------



## ps57002

Vonn, Boopin, Crystal, and everyone else. Just thinking of you all and wondering how everyone is doing. Pinkie how is the nausea now? 2Have how are things on your end? Just wanted to say hello to everyone and check in.:coffee:


----------



## boopin4baby

ps57002 said:


> Vonn, Boopin, Crystal, and everyone else. Just thinking of you all and wondering how everyone is doing. Pinkie how is the nausea now? 2Have how are things on your end? Just wanted to say hello to everyone and check in.:coffee:

ps - I'm 3 weeks away from my FET. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. I have a baseline appointment on Monday 10/17 to make sure my ovaries are calm (no cysts), lining check and blood work. Fx'd all goes well. [-o&lt;

I'm sending you all the GL dust that I possibly can for next week's scan!! xx :dust:


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--I go in on Monday for my baseline also! Fx for both of us!

PS--how are you doing?

Anyone else have milestones coming up? We've got several ladies with bumps definitely showing by now...might be time for bump pics! I love <3 those.


----------



## sienna

2have we&#8217;ve paid the deposit agreed our donors and just need to sort a date for my hysteroscopy and then a date for the transfer. I&#8217;m just checking at the minute if there are any nearer clinics that are reasonably priced for the hysteroscopy.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I've got everything tightly crossed for us both!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, best of luck at your scan coming up soon. How are you feeling? 

Vonn, Booping, wow things are starting to kick off now and you are going to be PUPO together. I am really rooting for you both, it has to happen. I will be stalking for updates. 

Sienna, I hope you find a local clinic to perform the hysteroscopy. 

Not a lot to report from me, I am still feeling the same but it's a very small price to pay.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## ps57002

Boopin and Vonn, Good luck on your baseline scans today. I can't wait to hear an update and that all is ready set go. Before you know it, transfer date and PUPO and BFP.... Can't wait.

Sienna, I hope you find a clinic soon where you can get test done.

Pinkie. Yes small price to pay for a bundle of joy. That's what I am telling myself too and it's true.

Me...extremely tired and yawning all the time. Serious food aversions. Forcing myself to eat. Yet hungry most of the time :dohh: I've already started having a bump and put on some weight... I feel my clothes don't fit and are tight so ordered some basic maternity stuff so hopefully i'll be comfy and have stuff to wear. Some nausea here and there. Mostly tummy issues. Napping as much as can. Saw my thyroid doc Saturday and she got teary that I was prego. She knows i've been through much. Sniff. Gave me info on a high risk obgyn cause supposedly due to my age (41) and thryoid issues, i am considered high risk. So much of all this to figure out. But really need to sort out an obgyn and place where will deliver. If i can get anything done when not tired lol. It's all good though.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Boopin, Vonn, and Crystal all the best in the coming months. Roll on the bfp's!

Sienna, it sounds like you're mostly sorted, I'm excited for your updates and hope you can find a local place for your hysteroscopy.

PS you need a ticker now! Good luck finding a nice hospital & OB to help you deliver. Are you looking at a whopping $7000+ in the US to do that? I think my friend said she had to cough up the money before her 7th month. And yes, I think they classify any woman over 35 into the high risk category as we come with a host of different pregnancy & delivery issues than the younger generations. Welcome to the club:haha:

Pinkie how are you? Congratulations on reaching Vday with your baby. I think it's at 24 weeks right?

Well we managed to sell my car last week, I never want to sell another car for a very very long time. What made it worse it that I'm not a typical sports car driver, we had to give test drives to countless young punks because of the kind of car it is, it seems to attract a certain genre of buyer, especially second hand. Both DH and I had at least 1 young crazy each who floored the gas going into a local intersection and nearly made us poop our pants:nope: They would then low ball us on the car and get all upset when they didn't achieve a sale:dohh: (OMG it was painful) So DH just stopped letting people drive it, he would take them for a spin and I sold the car after my terrible experience to the next person who came to see it. It was a lovely couple helping their 18 year old son buy his first car and he had his heart set on this car. I drove with the dad who was very calm and collected, he made a good offer and I was happy to see it leave my property and take the ad down! They later texted me telling me their son was ecstatic, SOOO excited and absolutely loves his new car - from shaking with fear and nervous energy to a fantastic feeling within hours. I felt completely worn out after that.

Today after work I'm going pick up our new 7 seater SUV (we decided on the Nissan Pathfinder) and the silver lining is that the insurance is lower on this new car compared to my 10 year old Acura RSX type S, apparently because of the type of vehicle it is (and the demographic that likes to buy each). There's loads of room for the kids to have all three car seats together in the middle row and easy access for an adult to the third row (with the car seats in). I think one of us will be in that third row for any drives longer than 25 minutes as DD always seems to fuss and need snacks, drinks, toys or something to be entertained. With three it might be easier for them to entertain themselves, we'll see! My favourite part is hopping up into the captains chair to drive it rather than down low and then peeling myself out. I'm obviously too old for that stuff now:haha:


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin/Vonn, how did your baseline scans go? 

PS, nice to hear you are feeling some symptoms already, arh the lovely progestrone is causing the bloat already I see! When is your scan? 

Crystal, sienna, I hope everything is on track for the cycles, best of luck with everything. 

2have, I get confused with vdays, according to my info I will be 6 months and into my 3rd trimester at 27 weeks?? But thank you, I feel like each week is a milestone. 

X


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks for the gl wishes ladies. They worked!! My baseline appointment went well. I've been cleared to start estrogen injections today and doxycycline. If all goes accordingly my FET is scheduled for Friday 11/4. 

Vonn - How did your appointment go?? :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!!! Sorry MIA again:wacko: 

Hope everyone is well and on track for cycles and pregnancies are going smooth!!! Exciting times ahead 

I am downregulated thankfully that was rough I had a migraine almost everyday of it and a mouthful of canker sores. I started steroids and estrogen Friday gone and sores have disappeared and as the doctor suspected it was my immune system in overdrive. I feel great now, just keep taking estrogen, steroids, Clexane and Synarel until lining scan next week and then I start neupogen.. first infusion of IVIG is Saturday so it's getting close :thumbup: Can't wait to start this holiday as well :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Wowzers Crystal, what a process you've already gone through to build a healthy baby friendly lining. Good on you! I can't wait to hear all of the updates. 

My bump is getting bigger. I'd say it's about where I was at week 31 with MacKinley. I get numb hands and arms when I sleep and it's meant to be part & parcel of GD during pregnancy. So I wake up shake the feeling back go to sleep on the other side and then wake up again an hour later with another dead arm:grr: Apparently Carpal Tunnel and Cubital Tunnel Syndromes (cubital is the nerve from the neck down through the elbow funny bone all the way to the finger tips) are irritated with diabetes. Even though my blood sugars are usually quite low I still get to suffer:haha: I'll do anything for babies though so I'm not complaining, especially with only 3.5 months left. 
It's a grey rainy day here, I hope at least some of you are enjoying sunshine somewhere else in the world!


----------



## boopin4baby

Great news crystal with the exception of canker sores. Your cycle's moving right along. How often will you get IVIG infusions?? I'm sending you all the GL dust I can for your upcoming transfer!! Yayy!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

I am freaking out a bit here ladies. Had 2nd ultrasound today. All good. HCG 26000 approx. Progesterone was 26 from 30 last time. Baby measured 6 weeks and heard heartbeat at 113. All seemed good.

Last hour I felt a discharge and checked and had a light red/pink discharge going that got all my liner. Have now a pad on. Called nurse and she didn't seem concerned. I am though freaking out. Just checked and it's now bright red and a bit... Was the heartbeat too low or is it the progesterone dropped? 

Sorry for my rant..

Boopin that is awesome news that all is good. How do you feel?
Vonn, Sienna, Crystal, Pinkie, 2Have, how are you?


----------



## 2have4kids

PS, you're meant to lay horizontal if you get bleeding to help reduce gravity's effect at the very least. There's no much you can do and it's super stressful but sometimes if you go to the doctor they'll give you another scan in a few days to confirm heartbeat. I had 2 subchorionic hemorrhages with my twin pregnancy and bled on and off for the first trimester. It's normal but really stressful. Hopefully it passes, stay hydrated and if you're on baby aspirin my doctor always takes me off for a day or so to try to clot the bleed. Good luck!


----------



## boopin4baby

ps - It's possible that your having a subchorionic hemorrhage. They're very common in ivf pregnancies. Are you having any cramping with the bright red bleeding? If so, I'd go to the ER. If not, I'd suggest laying in bed today and getting rest if you can. Has the nurse suggested upping your progesterone? A normal fetal heart rate at 6-7 weeks can range from 90-120 bpm. Your babies hb is well within range. I'm wishing you all the best hun. :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

I am at work so can't lay down unless I go home and hubby would have to pick me up as my commute is kinda bad otherwise. Emailed the nurse again. They didn't say anything about subchronic hemmorage today. Different doc today did say oh you can be crampy etc. I haven't been. Still so far no cramps. Had some light pulls by ovary this morning which has been a fairly common thing.

Sorry am so attached to this bean already and so is DH. This is really hard. Thankfully I am off tomorrow anyways so will try to rest as much as can.


----------



## Vonn

ps--I hope the bleeding has stopped. I totally understand why you are freaking, that would be terrifying. But I know it's very normal to have some spotting and hopefully it's nothing more than that. :hugs:

2have--congrats on the new ride! Getting rid of the old one was stressful, glad it's over for you. You are so careful about food and taking care of yourself, it's a shame GD still showed up. I know it's pretty common with multiple pregnancies, though.

Crystal--wow, your body does have pretty strong reactions! Migraines every day with twins sounds pretty torturous. You are certainly a trooper! Not long now until you're heading across the globe with DH and your girls.

Pinkie--every week is a milestone! And you are just chugging along, getting so close.

Boopin--Yay!! I'm so excited that you get to start the estrogen! Just a couple weeks away. Was Nov 4 the original transfer estimate you received?

AFM--I did not get the go-ahead to start the estrace because AF still has not shown up. Grrrrrrr. :dohh: Today is 5 days past stopping bcp, but no AF. I've had a few twinges in the uterus area tonight, so maybe AF is actually on her way. I have acu in the morning, hoping that will help if AF doesn't arrive overnight. I'm sure this means our timeline is off. Good thing we hadn't bought tickets yet.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I believe that your period will start within the next day or two. Your body is being manipulated with the bcp and lupron. Trust me AF will show. Try not to worry about it. ACU will be good for you. My original fet date was 11/2, but I changed it to 11/4 because I want my doctor to do the transfer. Good memory!! :winkwink:


----------



## boopin4baby

ps - Thinking of you. :hugs: How are you feeling hun?? Did the bleeding stop?? 

Vonn - Any signs of AF?? Fx'd she rears her ugly face ASAP!!


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for asking, Boopin! You're a sweetheart. :hugs:

Still no AF, despite trying all kinds of stuff. My nurse estimates we will be transferring a week later at this point, maybe longer. This is not good news because I have a big event at work that I run on Nov 14. I had agreed to do the transfer before the event only because I'd still have a week to finalize everything. Now, I'll potentially be gone right up until the event. Not good. And everyone at work will be wondering why the hell I'm gone right before my program. The whole point of going on the bcp was to avoid the delayed AF, but it happened anyway. This is so annoying. :growlmad: Sorry to vent, I'm grumpy.

ps--ditto what Boopin said. :kiss:


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, I am sorry to hear about the bleeding, it's so scary when you see that. It's also very common and I truly hope that is the case for you. How are you feeling, have you been for another scan?

Vonn, I am sorry AF hasnt arrived and it's messed things up for you. So frustrating. When I am on BCP it's always a minimum of 5 days before mine arrives so hopefully yours won't be much longer. 

Booping, great news on the baseline, glad everything is going according to plan so far. I hope you are feeling ok?

Crystal, wow that's protocol. But you sound like you have everything under control. Will look forward to the updates. 

X


----------



## ps57002

Thank you all ladies. I am sorry I was MIA yesterday as besides the bleeding stuff had lots other stuff to deal with personally. The somewhat heavy red bleeding during day ended with a quarter size clot in evening and I was done in my mind and dear husband saw too and was concerned too. Went for another scan in am yesterday and they didn't do blood test. The scan showed the baby ok and with heartbeat of 124. Doctor who did it was not my regular one. My husband was convinced this happened due to a somewhat rough scan the day before. Anyways she says all seems ok. That to expect some more bleeding and not to worry if heavy. I've had some light brown discharge/tinny clots since but no red bleeding. Yes it was scary as heck and to hear that heartbeat was very reassuring. I hope no more bleeding :(

Boopin that's great that you are starting up now. When is your transfer date, approx?
Vonn, I hope that AF has come in already. They say certain foods do trigger and papaya is one of them. Doesnt hurt to try. I hope you don't need to and it's right there. Sorry that it messed up your schedule in terms of work etc so am hoping it starts right away for you.
2Have, that's great that the car ended up in the right hands. I can imagine the people coming to "test drive". Lol I still need to learn to drive. Gotta do that soon.
Crystal, that is quite a protocol for sure. Keep the updates coming. I hope it gets easier from here on.
Pinkie how are you doing? Any tips on food aversions and nausea? Mostly I have food aversions. Yesterday after dinner at bro's, coming home I was so sick in car and wanted to throw up. Keeping eyes closed helped.


----------



## 2have4kids

PS, did they see the actual hemorrhage on the scan at all? Sometimes it's reassuring as they can see that it's not near the placenta. My last scan for bleeding ended with the guy telling me that implantation is actually quite an aggressive situation that can cause bleeding. In my case he said it's great because they've snuggled in quite deeply for the long haul. I'd assume this is what's happening with you too xx

Vonn, Lemongrass too is meant to bring on AF, it's banned once you're pregnant (as I learned only a month ago) :haha: What a relief that you didn't book your flights, I always find the logistics quite stressful.

Boopin have you booked your flights & accoms then? I always look forward to this part, it makes everything seem so real! :bunny:

OMG I'm sooo tired today, a walking zombie. With DD sick and crying every hour last night (teething a molar and front bottom tooth too) she had fever most of the night and completely congested. And if she wasn't waking us I'd wake with dead zinging throbbing arms. Ahhh the things we do for having a family!! I'll never complain though, just maybe grab myself a starbucks with a little caffeine to help start the day. Take care ladies!


----------



## ps57002

2Have,

It's difficult when it's your first pregnancy to even know what to ask. Last 2 scans have been with different doctors. I can't wait to see regular RE on Tuesday. It's like you have to know what to ask for and to then get those answers. She did show the hemorrage on screen and I think she said it wasn't of concern or related to placenta (i think) but not sure. She didn't say to do bed rest etc. She said I'd bleed more and she would be worried if my cervix was open or something. All this information...all new to me. 

Having lovely bouts of food aversion and some nausea today. Peppermint tea is now my friend. and a headache coming on too....

I am sorry your dear daughter is not feeling well. I can't imagine what it must feel like to watch a sick child and be tired at same time. I hope she feels better soon. The joys of parenthood. I would love some starbucks too. Always cheers me up. But off caffeine for now...


----------



## crystal443

2have, the wrist,hand pain is awful :( It did go after I had the girls but I still do get it occasionally, do you get restless legs? Those are such a pain too I can remember waking all hours either walking around the house or begging Mark to rub my legs lol! Hope little miss Mack is feeling better very quickly xx

PS, sounds like things are going to be just fine but it's so scary bleeding, hopefully it slows and stops quickly 

Vonn, stupid AF shows when we don't want her:dohh: hopefully it soon arrives

Boopin, yay for starting meds!!! Fun times ahead lol! Worth it though without a doubt :)

Pinkie, hope your well!!

I'm cruising along now and as always am feeling great on estrogen and steroids:haha: if I could just live life like this I'd be a happy camper I always feel great for this part of the cycle. Took the girls activity shopping yesterday:happydance: for fun things to do on the flights was interesting because at 18 months they chose everything so I had to pick and choose age appropriate. Was a fun day though &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal I'm so glad you're feeling great! Now please keep this moment in your brain so that when you're 8 months in with twins again and feeling like the world is ending you can keep that energetic feeling of being on top of the world. Wouldn't that be so amazing if you now had twin boys? I know you only want 1 but chances with Reprofit of 1 not working out are low:happydance:
I can't believe another person had numb hands/arms! Wow, I thought I was totally alone. Well glad to hear it clears up for sure after delivery. It's such a weird and irritating side effect of pregnancy & diabetes.
I have had restless legs Crystal BUT it's a classic symptom of either potassium or mag deficiency. As long as I have a teaspoon of mag in my tea every night I sleep much better and my leg cramps and restless legs go away. I drink waaay too much water right now to not take both potassium & mag, water washes those minerals out of your system, same with when you're working out a lot (and drinking a lot of water). 

PS be careful with peppermint tea. If, when you get heartburn with your pregnancy, mint anything is not going to be your friend. It greatly exacerbates heartburn. It sounds from your tech that just like mine, they've determined the bleed isn't a threat to your baby. Just really aggressive deep implantation.


----------



## boopin4baby

ps - I'm happy to hear that your little bean's okay!! :hugs:
My FET date is Friday 11/4 (as long as my UL cooperates).


----------



## ps57002

Crystal, that is awesome that things are going well for now. Sounds like double fun with the twins!!!

2Have thank you for the tip regarding peppermint and heartburn. My tummy is all bloated, gassy, burpy, full of heartburn and sometimes got the runs. So no wonder i got more heartburn yesterday. Any tips on the severe food aversion and bit of nausea kicking in. It's difficult being prego first time, no one in my life knows, and I don't know what the heck i am doing.

Boopin countdown to Nov 4th. I like Friday transfers to allow rest afterwards. Will you be doing progesterone?

Vonn. Is evil AF there yet?


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, so pleased to hear that everything was ok at the scan and baby is doing fine. I hope the bleeding stops as I am sure it's very scary to see. I have to say I cannot tell you many times I have seen it over the years and they go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies. 

Crystal, I remember being on steroids on a previous cycle and felt amazing I have never had so much energy in my life! 

Vonn, I hope AF has finally arrived? 

Have a good weekend ladies X


----------



## 2have4kids

Ps high hormone levels often make us sensitive to certain foods. For many sugar is one of the most popular. I can't handle any fruit, carbs, juice on a stomach with no protein in it, I'm over the toilet in seconds. I shared a peach with DD one morning first thing without protein (greek plain yoghurt/cottage cheese/eggs/sausage) and was over the toilet in minutes. I've found others are like this too on the pregnancy threads. Protein seems to slow the absorption of sugar and levels out your insulin response (spike). So even if you don't feel like it try to avoid crackers, bread, noodles, rice, cereal anything carby (most carbs spike your blood sugar more than any other food group other than fruit), and fruit before a few bites of something with protein in it. I have a chocolate protein shake that I mix with milk for more options. This seems to help with ms. I don't think you can do anything about aversions. But if your aversions are for everything except for coke or ice cream (like a friend of mine) :haha: you'll have to find a way to defeat that and eat healthy for your baby. How many weeks are you now? Thankfully once you hit second tri many lose all the aversions & nausea.


----------



## Vonn

2have--do you have GD or do you have type 1 or 2 diabetes? All this pregnancy info is really helpful, thanks for sharing so much!

Crystal--so glad you are feeling terrific right now! If only you could bottle that feeling.

Pinkie--you are just sailing along, 24 weeks already. WooHoo!

Boopin--are you using a local clinic or will you have to travel? Hope the estrogen injections are going well.

ps--you need a ticker so we can keep track of where you are at! It's for real now! I hope the spotting/bleeding has stopped. I agree it's hard to know what questions to ask when you haven't been through this before. Thank goodness for our wonderful pregnant friends here to help "us" through!

Bluebell--how's your pregnancy going, hun?

Sienna--is surgery scheduled?

Stacer--where are you guys at? Hope you've healed from the mc.

Pussycat--it's been awhile! How are mom, dad, Iris and Lily doing?

Hi to anyone I missed!

AFM--thanks for all the well-wishes. Still no bloody AF. Not sure if I should wish for it to hurry up or take so long it pushes traveling until after my work event. I'm leaning towards hoping we can push it back until after Nov 14. I have another scan and labs on Monday to see what is going on. My last one last Monday showed 2 follies (14mm and 10mm) and estradiol at 400+. That seems sooooo weird & made me think the BCP/Lupron was not shutting things down adequately. I asked my nurse if maybe I was still going to/already did ovulate and she seemed unsure so told me to have another check on Monday.

I really thought nothing could get in the way of staying on schedule when I started the BCP, but I sure was wrong. It is so hard to not be negative nelly when I just can't catch a break. And then I write things like that and feel like such a whiny baby. I really am just trying to go with the flow. I actually signed up for a Qi Breathing class next week. It will take place in a salt room, so I'll get the added benefits of that, along with learning zen breathing techniques.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn, I'm sorry to hear that AF hasn't shown. How many bcp's did you take before stopping them?? Just for comparison I'll share my schedule with you. I took bcp for 18 days. I started lupron 10/8 and took last bcp 10/12. My period showed on 10/16 lasting 4 days with a normal flow. I'm wondering did you take bcp long enough?? Once again I'm sorry it didn't work out as you planned. The same thing happened to me last month and through my entire fet cycle off by 3 weeks. I ended up taking Provera for 7 days to induce my period and even then it was very light, lasting only a few days. I can totally understand your frustration. Sending you lots of hugs!! :hugs: I really hope you can benefit from the Qi breathing class. Ahhhhhh.. sounds very calming. :sleep:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is. 
PS -glad everything was fine with your scan and fingers crossed you have no more bleeding. 
Vonn, hopefully AF will show up soon. It is typical that it disappears the one time you want it to arrive! 
Crystal, glad you are feeling well and getting all organised for your trip. 
Boopin, not long to go now  
2 have, glad you got your car sold and everything seems to be going well so far for you. Have you started buying for the twins? I guess you will already have one of some of the things you will need already. 
Pinkie, hope you are feeling better. Are you starting to get organised for baby's 
arrival? 
As for me, I am 33 weeks now. Our scan at 31 weeks showed that the baby was small - on 10th centile. Liquor volume and cord blood flow and baby itself seemed fine so we were back last week for a scan and I have another one next week. I suspect it will be weekly scans from here on in. Baby is also breech at the moment. The dr was talking abut delivery at 37 weeks if growth remains the same and I suspect I may well end up with a c section if baby remains breech too. We shall see....just want the safest option for me and baby. I am feeling well which is good. Hubby spent last weekend assembling all the nursery furniture so it is starting to feel very real now! 
Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend. Xxx


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell - You may end up delivering on Thanksgiving day. That would be special and appropriate considering all that you've been through to have your precious little one. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and baby. Wishing you a healthy and happy remainder of your pregnancy. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Boopin , keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Coolstar

Hello Ladies, has been a long time since I posted. DS is keeping me very busy. He is 10 months, how time flies. And it's surprising DS has turned out so much like my brother so I guess epigenetics is true :) 
2have , hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. I guess McKinley is one year. Lots of love to her.
Vonn, Pinkie, Boopin, how are you all doing ? Sorry too much pages to read. Hope those pregnant having a wonderful pregnancy and those trying IVF, wishing all the luck.


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you Coolstar for the well wishes!! I need all the luck I can gather for my upcoming transfer. And thanks for stopping by and checking in on us Ladies. Sending you & your DS big hugs. :hugs: I miss you sweet lady, take care. :kiss:


----------



## ps57002

2Have, 
Thank you for those tips on nausea/food aversions. I am vegetarian. Finding that eggs are making me feel worse. Things that do seem to help me for some reason, eating dried fruits/nuts/raisins. Also found by accident that drinking coconut water seems to help me too. Don't know why. Magnesium in it??? I am eating the greek yogurt for breakfast and that is definitely safe food for me too. Hoping little by little to figure out what works for my body and what doesn't. Going to avoid carbs like you said. But raisins do help me!!! I just started 7th week. 

Pinkie, wow 24 weeks....that seems so far away for me.

Bluebell wow so close. I hope it all works out for a healthy delivery soon for you. Aww for the nursery. I can't imagine that for myself yet. It has to be so exciting.

Coolstar that is cool about what you said about epigenetics. Hoping to see me in my little one too. 

Boopin how are things going for you. Getting really close now.. can't wait to hear all the updates coming in.

Vonn how are you doing? Hope the breathing classes are helping you relax and well at least let the AF not mess your work schedule. Sorry that it's causing you so much aggravation. 

I am afraid of putting up any ticker for myself yet. Every day is a battle. Since that bleeding last Tuesday that then turned into a week long light brown spotting, yesterday went and had quite a bit of red bleed again:cry: I woke up and don't know if it's me getting up the wrong way, felt a sharp pull in my ovary/uterus area. Then later was bleeding and got a whole pad. Then it went back to brown spotting/bleeding. Am I causing this to myself by getting up the wrong way or twisting the wrong way or something. Didn't even bother with doc office and will wait for scan tomorrow. But I am nervous until i hear the hearbeat again. My nausea/food aversions were a bit less too yesterday so worried me. 

Feeling exhausted.


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--33 weeks! Oh, my gosh, you are so close to holding that precious little baby. Do you know gender? Have any names finalized? I hope the nursery is coming along, that would make it feel very real...although having a baby taking up real estate in your uterus would certainly make it feel real enough! I hope you get the best results possible at your next scan.

Coolstar--thanks for stopping in! I love the idea of seeing your brother in DS, it is amazing. I'm sure a 10 month old keeps you very busy.

PS--that pesky bleeding sure does make things stressful. I totally understand about why you haven't put up a ticker. After all the struggles, it is hard to believe. We will believe for you until your heart is ready to do it.

Boopin--you're next. So excited for you!

AFM--no AF for me. I'm in the dr office having more labs and another ultrasound. I'm on CD 31 and am about to ovulate 2 follicles (25 and 18). I can't f-ing believe it. I could hardly get 2 follies when I was injecting stim meds and now, when I have been on BCP + Lupron, I magically produce one follie on each ovary. This is insane. At least I don't have to worry about missing my work event anymore, just Thanksgiving at this rate. 

Boopin, you'd asked how long I was on BCP: from CD 3 to CD 20, so 17 days total. I started 10 units of Lupron on CD 16, so 4 days overlapping with the BCP. Sounds pretty similar to what you did. Either it just wasn't long enough for my body, or the type of BCP made a difference (it was progesterone-based, rather than estrogen-based), or it's because my cycle is generally messed-up post-surgery (it was last year after the same surgery). Or it was a total fluke. Who knows. :huh:


----------



## Pinkie3

PS, I didn't put up a ticker until I was 16 weeks so completely feel you on that. Am sorry to hear you are still having the odd bleeds, it's the last thing you want to see even though I am sure everything is perfectly fine. I felt a lot of pulling and tight cramps in early pregnancy especially when I was getting up and the worst was when I sneezed. There are a lot of changes going on in there at the moment. As for food aversions, all I have been doing is eating whatever I feel I can managed, my thought process is that my baby needs food so it's better to have something than nothing and I am taking my food supplement pregnancy vitamins in case I am not getting enough of something. 

Bluebell, so lovely to hear from you and so close to babies arrival now. I hope baby grows and turns so you can go full time but it sounds like you are being well looked after and I wish you all the best. Please let us know how you get on. 

Cool star, so lovely to hear from you too and I love that your DS has your brother in him, that's so wonderful. I hope you are enjoying family life. 

Boopin, I hope everything is still going well and you are on track for transfer.

Oh Vonn, how annoyingly frustrating! Damn AF! Well as you say, to try stay positive in all of this at least you won't miss the event and transfer can take place after. I hope it shows up soon. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and had a lovely weekend x


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn isn't that Murphy's law? So annoying both when you need that golden egg it doesn't come and now when you want AF...I hope this transfer goes your way, however long it may take to have it!

Coolstar how are you? Lovely to read you. My DH is always looking for family relations in DD, isn't it funny how we see all sorts of things in the people who surround us, big & small?

Bluebell I'm wishing you a smooth delivery however it may happen. Enjoy these last few weeks of quiet. It's often the first tri & last month of third tri that are the most difficult. I hope you're comfortable and able to sleep. 

Boopin how are you? You must be getting SO excited! Roll on transfer day and enjoy the mini-vacation. You must be almost on your way now?

PS are you able to take some sort of protein supplement then to help baby grow & stave off ms? I am always in awe over how vegetarians are able to meet the protein requirements of pregnant women- it's already hard for me to meet the requirements without massive food restrictions never mind the increase required for baby growth. I do love my chocolate protein shakes but it was very hard to find one without artificial sweeteners. I totally understand about the ticker, I had quite the roller coaster of a first tri too. You're almost to the 12 week mark though, it'll pass quickly.

Crystal how are you doing? Is the prednisone keeping you up this time or are you able to sleep? I actually had very few issues with it this last round, in fact I loved that it hid most of the first tri ms and food aversions. 

DD has two molars and a front bottom tooth coming in and has been so sick with a bad cold on top of it. We've had less than 4 hours sleep every night the past few weeks. Usually waking at 1-2am to her not being able to breath, feverish and in massive pain. We've gone through 2 infant Advil bottles in the past month (this is her second cold and 5 teeth in 30 days. We wash her nose with a little saline & baking soda solution (saline is too drying alone) and then we use a snot sucker to get the boogers out. And oh my, it really works well but as you'd guess she hates it and kicks up a storm. We've also got 3 humidifiers going on top of the house furnace humidifier. It's so dry with forced air heating during the autumn/winter months in Canada. We took her into a shower to get her breathing a few nights ago. It's been exhausting and now I'm on the verge of a cold too. This past week has made me scared about what would happen if DH and I were both sick with 3 infants to tend to. Normally it's easy & fine but when they're teething and sick and need you 24/7 my biggest fear would be not being able to be there for any one of them. I have a new huge respect for single parents.


----------



## 2have4kids

double post:wacko:


----------



## ps57002

2Have, wow you have your hands full with your daughter. Poor her must be so miserable and of course that you are also tired and getting sick. I've read about humidifiers being best and also nasal rinse but you are already doing that. I hope she feels better really really soon. And yes, I too have a great appreciation of single parents and how they do it. As for protein in my diet, yes I will have to find a protein shake that works for me. Right now supplementing a lot with greek yogurt which have a good quantity too. My food aversion is a very slight bit better. I am not sure if it is due to me taking the coconut water/almonds more regularly. I read that magnesium deficiency can make nausea worse. I am am also sleeping better at night as a result. So weird. Hope it stays that way.

Pinkie...wow 25 weeks. Does the baby kick a lot? I can't wait to feel the first kick, maybe will make it feel more real? Yes for supplemental prenatal vitamins. Even though I hate taking them sometimes due to my aversion, i do and I know it's for the baby. I am trying a bit more magnesium in my diet and will see if helps with food aversion and nausea.

Vonn, darn that AF. It NEVER cooperates the way we need it to. So what does that mean for your cycle per doctor? What does that mean that you are about to ovulate? Sorry it's all confusing but I am hoping you can be back on track. After all this craziness, big big fat positive it has to be.

Boopin, when is that magic transfer date? Getting so close. we are all waiting anxiously with you. BFP BFP :)

I had my scan today. Baby ok. Heartbeat 174. I guess I am 7w4d? Doc expects some more light bleeding. Was my regular doc so he took more time to explain and look. The hematoma is near cervix or something? So he told me just no intercourse and no exercise at all, but otherwise normal activity. He gave me referral for an obgyn since we still don't have one. Next week again check and then we may be discharged and meds reduced etc... I better make that obgyn appt.

I wish i could sleep in mornings. I am always so tired and by 11 am i am super tired and exhausted. Nap time during lunch at 12!!!

Just got message that progesterone is to be dropped from 1.5 to 1 ml. Bit scary to drop it so anyone else please share experience of dropping. I am still at 7w4d. progesterone level was 28 and HCG was about 46000. I knew doc said they would stop/reduce in coming days but didn't expect reduction today.


----------



## 2have4kids

PS I've read that about mag too, apparently when people go to the ER and get bagged for dehydration or simply fluids after surgery there's mag in the mix. I take it by powder every evening in my tea, helps sleep immensely and it wouldn't surprise me if it helps with ms too. It calms everything right down and takes the edge off.
I usually only go off progesterone after 12 weeks, same with everything prednisone & estrogen as then the placenta has fully attached. Why don't you discuss your concerns with your doctor? Are you doing IM jabs or supps? Maybe a reduction but to take you off completely would be scary to me too.


----------



## ps57002

2Have,

I will keep tinkering with the magnesium to see it helps me to sleep better. 
Will also check with the doctor about the progesterone time frame. He mentioned the placenta was taking over. He reduced it from 1.5 ml to 1 ml so let's see how body responds with blood test on Tuesday next week. I might be discharged then too!!!

On bright side called my insurance coverage and was told I have a deductible of $300 but then covered 100% and am covered in general 48 hrs for natural and 96 hrs for c-section birth but can be extended with pre-authorization.

So maybe can convince DH to spend money saved on private room which ranges from $500 to $700 a night.


----------



## Vonn

ps--great news on the hospital cost front! And reducing the PIO injections is a terrific sign that things are progressing. Have they become easier for you/DH?

2have--poor Mackinley and poor parents! Teething sounds rough. And the numb arms sounds just awful. You are a champ!

AFM--even though Monday's ultrasound showed all systems a-go for ovulation, my LH level was not very high, indicating ov was probably not imminent. Yesterday morning my nurse called, confused as well. She told me to take one shot of PIO to get a big surge of progesterone, which, when followed by a major drop in the progesterone level, should induce AF. It's our first time and we chickened out last night and couldn't do it. I have been calling all the clinics I go to to try and get in to have a nurse do it/help us the first time. Call...wait for someone to call back...they have to ask someone else, so wait...then they have to call back...then transfer me a different location...repeat...gahhhhh!!! I got an injection training appt at a different location of the clinic I have my labs done at, but it's all the way across town. I keep hoping the clinic I use for ultrasounds will call back and be able to get me in because that would be much more convenient. They are concerned about liability of helping with an injection they didn't prescribe & have to run it by some higher up. The other clinic didn't seem to have a problem with this, thankfully. I'll take whatever help I can get.


----------



## ps57002

Vonn I am so sorry you are going through this craziness. Is your DH willing to do it though and just chickened the first time. It really doesn't hurt as much as you anticipate. my DH has gotten good at it and even though he still wonders why I flinch sometimes, but really isn't that bad at all.

The key that I found for me is to have everything prepared and ready. Keep the ready to go needle in your warm hand for 10 min or so and just relax laying on stomach on bed. I keep one leg bent slightly with ankle on ankle of leg not getting shot. Ice the area for a few minutes and it will numb it out so you don't feel that much pain. First time DH was freaking out and I had to reassure him he could do it. I knew that may mean i'd have pain but if I didn't encourage him, I couldn't have gotten him to start. And he did great. After the shot, we take a warm damp washcloth all squeezed out and heat area and massage it. So far I can't say I've been lumpy or anything.

I hope you guys can do it tonight and/or get a clinic to help you. Call your insurance and see what they say too. There have to be some nurse on calls to get to come and do it.

I'd help if I could but sending you vibes that you guys can do it today. And hope that brings on that darn AF.

Watching online videos helped hubby to see that it didn't hurt that much and could be done.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - I wish that I could be there to inject your PIO. I know how intimidating IM injections can be initially, but I have faith that you can do it. There are some really good "how to" videos on YouTube. Have you watched any videos, yet?? xx

I think the biggest factor of feeling unable, is the fear of the unknown. Fearing that it's going to be painful. 1 tip that I can share with you is icing the injection site 5-10 minutes before giving your shot (this will numb the area), then apply heat 5-10 minutes afterwards (this will help PIO absorption). And make sure to massage your injection site 3-5 minutes afterwards, it'll prevent knots from forming. 

You can do it Vonn!! You got this!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

Vonn, any luck with the PIO?


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for asking, ps! And for the suggestions, boopin! I agree the fear was definitely about the unknown -- giant needle, on my back-side so wanting DH to do it, but he had a lot of fear. We got in at a branch clinic across town yesterday and got a nurse to do the PIO shot. I put some numbing cream on the general area about 40 minutes ahead and I didn't even feel the shot, which was quite a relief! I started getting sore later in the evening, turning in my sleep was painful and it's very tender today. I can't imagine getting a shot in the same side every other day. I think it will help immensely to massage and put heat on the area after the shot. I asked the nurse about it, and she said that it probably would help, but didn't really give me time to massage the area in the office and then I got in the car and drove. I will do that part differently next time. DH was put at ease seeing it in person. Now we see if it actually works and brings on AF...... :coffee:


----------



## ps57002

Vonn I am glad you were able to get it done at a clinic. By now I hope that AF is starting to show up though I know very little about this process. And it's good that your DH is feeling a bit better about the shots in general and will be more encouraged to do them when the time comes. It never hurts to put a warm heat pad and massage that area even after the fact. I might do that on my side from yesterday today. Lol think it is a bit sore today. Hoping for AF to start real soon for you.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn it really does help doing a little rub afterwards. I used to do the injection and then go into a hot shower and give that spot a little rub. It seems to calm everything down. It does get sore doing it everyday. It helps to do a different side and different spot. It's all so worth it and after a few weeks you'll be an expert and it prob won't even bother you anymore!!

Ladies, I had an OB appt on Thursday and asked her what she thought we were having. It's all very unofficial but she said it looks like 2 little girls. DH will def be very outnumbered! I'm going to want to keep trying after these two just to see if we can get a little boy in this house. We're still team yellow till birth as it's very unofficial but I'm excited either way.


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations 2have on your "unofficial" princesses!! :twingirls: Your dh will be truly outnumbered if the gender predictions are correct. Lots of estrogen in your house.. LOL!! MacKinley will have playmates for tea parties & dress up. Too cute!! xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - You won't believe this when I tell you... My cycle was cancelled due to my uncooperative lining. And today I injected 2 ml PIO to induce my period (eta 1-2 wks). So, I'm in the same boat as you waiting for AF to start AGAIN. I'm staying on 10 units lupron daily & going for a baseline once I'm CD1. I think we're destined to be 2ww buddies!! :friends:

I'm happy to hear that you found a nurse to inject the PIO and to give your dh a shot demonstration. Yayy!! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!!! 

2have! How exciting with 2 more little princesses!! Awww well personally I preferred the thought of having same gender twins. I think it's easier in general for most things and my girls are so close :) Your three will be inseparable and as you said you can try again if you choose!

Boopin, I'm so sorry your lining isn't cooperating. Infertility is just so unfair

Vonn, hope the progesterone finally brings on AF for you!

PS, hope your well
Hope everyone else is doing well :)

I had my lining scannon Thursday gone, was a okish placenot the best but was the only aopt available at a time dh could watch the girls. She disn't understand I am downregulated so day 14 of estrogen means nothing really I can stay in this limbo land forever if my RI chose to keep me here. She kept asking when transfer was as I needed to soon and then would proceed to ask when I need to start progesterone.. uugghhhh so frustrating!!! So my uterus has tipped after the girls delivery and apparently quite common after twins? No idea tbh it may be or may not she seemed clueless.. so she said lining looked great at 10mm but she couldn't see a triple stripe, I've never not had a triple stripe so asked my fertility nurse and she said she hadn't recieved the report yet but if my uterus is tipped a triple stripe would be very difficult to see and she felt it very well is. Either was is fine for transfer but that was an experience I never want to repeat.. they should have the report by Wed which is crazy it's almost a week. The nurse was very pleased with 10mm :) 

Having some issues sleeping but so sleep much better I think chasing 2 x 18 month olds this time is helping haha! Off to try and sleep :)


----------



## Vonn

Crystal--working with multiple clinics can be soooo frustrating! You just constantly have to explain everything. Glad you are getting close! Not long now until the big trip!

Boopin--nooooooooooo. Really?!? I'm so sorry to hear this. You were just days away. :hugs: This is not for the faint of heart, but you seem to be in okay spirits about it. I'm thrilled to have you as a cycle buddy again. We WILL get there! Do you often have lining issues? By comparison, I am on 5 units of Lupron daily and my PIO injection was only 1 ml. I hope my doses are high enough.

2have--How exciting! I had my wedding dress altered by a woman who had 6 girls. She got pregnant with an ooops baby and guess what? Another girl. Talk about being outnumbered, that poor DH! How much weight do you give to the nurse's (educated) guess? And if you do end up having at least one boy, will you still want to try for more? 

AFM--today was the day we were supposed to leave. I've had a crappy week...major, major drama with DH, just wiped out by the ttc emotional side, trying to prep for an interview (that I had yesterday for a manager job of my team). I am exhausted. And waiting for AF, waiting to hear about the job, and they both might take awhile. Gotta try to do something light with DH this weekend to have some fun.


----------



## boopin4baby

Fx'd you get the management position. Sending you super positive vibes Vonn!! GL my dear!! xx
FYI: Here's a link to injecting fertility medications (click on Explore Fertility Medications). Progesterone is at the bottom of that page. https://alexanderdrug.com/fertility-medications.html

I didn't have lining issues prior to this cycle. I was at 9.6 & 11.6 a week before transfers. I think that I inadvertently sabotaged my cycle this time. Like an ignoramus, I used 3 combo suppositories thinking that I was building my lining quicker, not taking into consideration that they have progesterone in them. Needless to say, it messed me all up. So, we're scrapping this cycle and starting with a fresh lining. I'm totally fine with that because I had a thin lining this cycle due to my menstrual issues post D&C. Hopefully, I'll start with a thicker and more receptive lining next time. [-o&lt; Also, I'd like to eat a bit healthier and lose 5 lbs. Wish me luck ladies!! :kiss:

crystal - I'm sending you all the GL dust I can for a nice & cozy trilaminar lining!! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Oh Boopin, that sucks!! We do what we think is right but your right to just start from scratch.. even thought I know down regulating is best for me for nasty cells, I still think maybe I should have just timed AF with the bcp and did the 12 days of estrogen and been done. So many decisions to make and sometimes they just don't work out :( your going to get there! Xx

Vonn, oh you poor love, it's been a shitty week for you hey?? Hang in there xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh everything is crazy & a little upside down on this thread!! Boopin I'm sorry to hear about restarting your cycle but maybe like you say that's a very accidentally wise thing that happened! 
Vonn when it rains stress, it just flippen pours. Do pat yourself in the back for getting through it all, a nice hot bubble bath maybe & a wee snuggle with DH? It's ironic how couples work through issues. DH and I always seem to pull our shit together when gearing up for an ivf but the inbetween parts were horrendous sometimes. We fight, not crazy but we def have arguments and it's always during the mundane parts, in between holidays, events etc. don't be too hard on each other. Have a lovely relaxing weekend. 
Crystal even if we got a boy girl twin combo we'd prob still try for more naturally and knowing it's highly unlikely. I'm super happy with 3 girls too, macKinley has quite a closet full of amazing clothes to share. My bf growing up had 2 sisters and they were close and always shared clothing too. But they weren't that close that they could be in the same school grade, it could very well happen since MacKinley was registered on the last day and told she'd be in the next years class rather than the year she should attend (due to high enrollment numbers). Crazy!


----------



## sienna

Pinkie lovely to hear you are now 25 weeks :happydance:

Vonn sorry to hear you are still waiting on AF its so frustrating when things dont go to plan

Boopin Im so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, good luck with the weight loss

2have congratulations of the girls three girls will be lovely 

I still havent found a local place that does hysteroscopy reasonably priced so it looks like Ill have to go to London, just waiting to hear back from a clinic in Manchester.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi sienna :wave: How much does a hysteroscopy cost in the UK?? It's $800 USD here in California. A pricey procedure.


----------



## Vonn

RE: Lupron--does everyone get really bloated and fat when taking Lupron? It's bad, my pants are tight & I feel gross. I hate having to stare at my belly every night to do the shot, I just want to ignore the area! I was thinking Boopin, maybe that's where the extra 5 lbs has come from for you, too. Possible?

Sienna--good luck getting that hysteroscopy scheduled. I hope the Manchester clinic works out, I assume that's closer than having to go to London. So much research and planning goes into this. You'll get there!

Thanks for the support, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm on Synarel same as lucron and yep it bloats me horribly:blush: I find it hard to do my pants up by the end of the day


----------



## sienna

Boopin in London its £400 but all the local clinics are £900 and upwards and that&#8217;s for under local. 

Vonn going to London will possible mean me staying over night depending on the appointment time where as Manchester is only a couple of hours away.


----------



## ps57002

Sorry been away for a bit ladies.

Boopin, I am sorry that your cycle is having to start again. You and Vonn will be in 2ww together it seems. I know it's disappointing though but hopefully for next cycle you will have a strong lining for little bub to settle in.

Vonn, I am angry with your delayed AF too. I feel aggravated for you. Is that breathing class you started helping any. Doesn't help to have disagreements with DH. I hear ya. Kinda dealing with something myself. More stress when not needed. I hope it's calming down now for you. I think I was bloated on Lupron too. I've never gone down from that bloat I started on since cycle started lol. 

Sienna, hope you get to figure out the hysteroscopy place. All this sure adds up with $$.

Crystal how are things going for you?

2Have. Wow 3 girls...that's outnumbered for sure. One boy in there would be nice. Full house you will have there!!!! I can't even imagine how busy it'll be with one. Hats off to you and all moms out there.

So had a weird family argument fight going on since day before yesterday that has left me feeling really agitated. My BP was probably up the whole time and I was having difficulty breathing. I hate all sorts of arguments/fights. My argument was with bro. DH got involved and now it's a mess. Have to see family today and I think DH wants to confront on what happened. I want it all back to normal...

So scheduled a first prenatal visit for Thursday. Picking a doc out of blue is not very encouraging so let's see. Seems I will be discharged from RE next Tues. Today's visit showed bubs at 8w3d, hb 164. I think I saw tiny arms. Looking more like a baby now. Was told to cut down progesterone even further to 1/2 ml every day and estrace to 2x daily. Told that after 7 weeks, the placenta is taking over. So dropping progesterone last week from 1.5 ml to 1 ml, my level only changed from 28.8 to 26.6...so I suppose it makes sense to drop a bit more and see how it goes. Well I will be happy to be done with these shots soon...

Ok will go deal with my nausea and headache now.

Hope bro visit today is ok...not looking forward to family fighting.


----------



## Vonn

ps--I hope the evening went okay. Sorry to hear about the argument with your brother. Family drama is terrible. I've had my fair share lately, too, and it's not over, I'm sure of that.

2have--I forgot to respond to what you said about your three kids perhaps being in the same grade together. OMG. That would be crazy!!

Boopin--has AF arrived for you yet? 

AFM--No AF for me yet. I'm not surprised (I don't think my dose was high enough to force it very quickly), but DH is really getting antsy/nerved up about it. I'm trying to tell him that it might take up to two weeks, but he's stuck on the fact that the nurse said 5 days and now we're past that.


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn, No AF. I was told 1-2 weeks. The earliest that I expect her is this Friday. I'm praying for the both of us. I really hope this is our time. We're overdue some GL!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Lots to catch up on. 

Boopin I am sorry you've had to cancel the cycle, but definitely the right decision to start again, I see it happen quite often. It will turn right for you on the end.

Vonn, that damn AF, I can understand why DH is getting worked up, they really don't have any control over these cycles. It was the one thing my DH found difficult to cope with. Stick with it lovely, it will happen. 

PS, sorry about the family fights, they are the worst. But in good news lovely to hear baby is still doing well and that nausea is kicking it,a good sign that hormone levels are high. Although it's very difficult to deal with, I had it terribly for 18 weeks and although it's not as bad I still have it. Just part of the fun. 

Sienna, any luck on the local clinics, the U.K. is so expensive for these things privately. 

Crystal, I hope everything with your cycle is still on track and you are looking forward to your trip. 

xx


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!!

Vonn & Boopin I hope AF shows very soon so frustrating when your ready to get going and you can't. 

We leave in two days, my lining was actually 11 mm not 10mm but what's a mm, I'm now waiting on Eva to email back because she lost my email about booking me in for Nov 14th. So we shall see such a pain


----------



## ps57002

Boopin and Vonn, you both deserve a good break and lots of GL that after all this craziness, this is it for you two. I really have my fingers crossed off for you and all the ladies on here trying.

Crystal, nice good lining. That is awesome. Hope all the dates get straightened out.

I am feeling really low today. Family stuff totally blew up yesterday. My bro is only family here and now him/his wife don't want to see me. We are excluded. Had a good fight with DH after too. At work with puffy eyes from all the crying. Disappointed DH didn't hear me begging him to let me deal with what was going on or it will get worse (and it did). I have a crazy family to begin with. Here i was looking forward to end of month sharing with both sides of family the news. And now I am heartbroken at way things are with my family who doesn't want to even talk to me. DH apologizes now but damage is done. Although he still doesn't totally get it. Like they say, when significant others get involved, it becomes a mess. My DH and his DW.... Can't see my niece nephew. This was supposed to be a happy time....


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal Eva forgot to book your appointment? WHAAAAT? That's like when they forgot to tell me when I'm meant to take progesterone. She told me she was going to cancel my cycle with me leaving in a day to get there. So I had a few choice 4 letter words to myself and politely emailed her back to reschedule the transfer for a day after the original appointment. I hope they can get you in, they need to do something when it comes to accommodating you (your family).

PS sorry for the family troubles, why wouldn't they want to see you? What could possibly be that bad that they isolate you like that? We can choose our friends, but not our family!

Boopin, Vonn, and Sienna how are things with you ladies? I hope things are coming along. Sienna sorry that it costs that much and you have to travel in order to have it done, nothing about this is easy is it? It sounds like you're doing everything you can though to set yourself up for success.

Pinkie, how are you? Is DH feeling better?

Coolstar how are you? You must almost be ready to deliver that baby! I'm thinking about you...good luck & smooth sailing.


----------



## crystal443

She booked me in for 2:15 Nov 14th so all fixed up! Thankfully because I had no plans on going back again lol

PS, my hubs has no contact with his family at all. I never got involved or even commented except to say it's family you should maintain some level of communication? It's been 6 years since he stopped all contact and for him I do understand why he chose to do it but still have never said to him it was the right thing to do. They have never met our girls, I don't even know if they know they exist :( it's sad really but his family, his hurt so his decision, maybe speak to your brother by himself and tell him your news and go from there. Big hugs!!


----------



## boopin4baby

crystal that's great news!! You're up 1st. I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Crystal--thank goodness everything worked out. That is stress you didn't need! Have a wonderful trip & safe travels. Can't wait to hear all about it.

PS--I hope you will be able to mend things with your brother. It seems like you have the will to and that counts for a lot. I agree with Crystal that it would be best to have a conversation just between you two, no spouses involved. I'm not sure how hard this would be to get him to agree to, but I hope it's possible. Get a massage or do acu or yoga, you need to keep your stress down.

Pinkie--did you find those nausea pregnancy bracelets to help or ginger?

AFM--I got AF! I was shocked. Did a little dance on the toilet when I saw the first spotting (sorry if TMI). I scrambled around this morning to make baseline appts for Friday. Have to go to the alternate locations of my clinics across town, but was able to get in and that's what counts. My nurse estimated if all goes according to plan (we know how that's worked out so far :dohh:), that transfer would be on Tuesday, Nov 22. Busy time of year to be flying, but I'll take it.

Boopin--your turn....c'mon Boopin's AF!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrats Vonn on AF showing and getting a tentative FET!! Yipeeee!! :yipee:

I just wiped a bit of bright red blood and have mild cramps. I think the witch may have arrived. I'm going to monitor it and if the bleeding picks up, then I'll call my nurse for a baseline scan.

I'm beyond thrilled for us Ladies. Great news all around today!! xx


----------



## TTC74

I mostly just lurk in here these days since I got my miracle just short of FET (I was in the midst of saving money as I'm sure some of you recall). I just had to drop a line to those of you who just got AF, though. I'm thrilled for you all, and how awesome that you all have cycle buddies! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## ps57002

Yay the thread has come to life again with activity.

Crystal, Boopin, Vonn, looking forward to those updates. Sending you ladies lots and lots of GL with coming cycle and everything to go perfectly from here on. Vonn, Boopin, hope your AFs go full now and good luck with baseline.

I will try to relax. Spotting some brown. Just need rest. I will eventually have a talk with bro. At end of day we've been through worse. But spouses stay out!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

TTC, Thanks so much for your kind words. And congratulations on your miracle baby girl!! :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

Vonn and Boopin, how are you ladies doing?

Crystal, hope you were able to get your dates straightened out? Thank you for sharing your personal story about your family/hubby's family. Relationships are tough and so complicated. It makes me sad to hear of how family's tiffs affect the little ones and they get left out. Geez I am gonna cry as am overly hormonal and emotional today.

Besides my family drama that's not resolved....and making me overly emotional. yesterday I finally got my first prenatal visit and also my annual check. So got poked for blood in same vein 2x (and had blood drawn on Tuesday too). The other arm would not work. So yes I hated that part and took lots of blood between those two. The obgyn I met...is ok I suppose. To the point, not overly friendly but ok. So will see. I wish I'd had more question to ask as a first time mom to be and never pregnant but didn't know much. My estimated delivery date is told be be June 10th...though secretly i hope for a May 21 baby. Me and hubby have same bday of May 21.. so yeah that would be cool but I know that's too early and not likely and probably not healthy. Am worried about my annual showing some EKG issue and the doc didn't want to alarm me and said it's probably false positive but I may have enlarged heart something. I have in my past had issues of murmur and mitral valve but then it seemed to have gone away and no one pressed it as an issue, so all this is kinda crazy. Have scheduled a cardio appt for next week Thursday. Would explain why I am so out of breath even when talking to people. I thought it was normal pregnancy stuff. Of course that worries me with being pregnant and then all my family stuff. Only family i have here and this is where I am at with them when pregnant and dealing with this. Am so emotional today. Grr pregnancy hormones.....

Ok to work now. Will be in touch with HR to let them know why i am taking so many days off for appts. Have no direct supervisor now and don't trust the man above my supervisor and don't want to share what is going on with him.


----------



## Vonn

PS--fingers crossed that there's nothing going on with the heart. I'm sure they are just exercising an abundance of caution. Good on you for not sharing this news with anyone you don't feel would provide you the love and support you need. That's good self care. Keep it up!

Boopin--have you had your baseline?

AFM--baseline this morning. I get to move ahead. Yay! The person who did my ultrasound said something about a cyst on my right ovary. I was concerned, not knowing what that might mean. But my nurse called and said I could keep moving forward. That the previous scan showed two cysts and now I'm down to one. What?!? No one had mentioned that to me at all. Oh, well, doesn't matter at this point. I am starting estrogen and prednisone and go back on Nov 15. FET estimated for Nov 22. 

Question for everyone--Did you/will you take antibiotics before transfer? Is there really a serious risk of vaginal infection with transfer (or retrieval, too, I guess)? 

I am supposed to start antibiotics today to prevent a vaginal infection. It's 500 mg Azithromycin on day 1 and then 250 mg for 4 more days. I do NOT want to take this. My nurse said I didn't have to, but DH wants me to. I have a candida overgrowth (systemic yeast) and have been on the super strict diet and supplements to get it back in balance since February. I am really afraid that taking antibiotics will kill the good bacteria in my gut and get me all out of whack again. Not having a healthy gut microbiome is bad for mama and baby. I'm really curious about everyone's thoughts and experiences. Thanks!


----------



## boopin4baby

Cleared to start cycle AGAIN!! Tentative FET date Wednesday 11/23 (as long as my lining cooperates). :haha:

Have a fabulous weekend ladies!! xx


----------



## ps57002

Yay Boopin and Vonn, you are cycle buddies. Keep the updates coming.

Vonn both hubby I had to take antibiotics. Hubby when donor started. me around donor retrieval. It was same one but I think 3 days, can't remember for sure. I took lots of yogurt to keep good gut bacteria in check. Does mess tummy a bit. Didn't want any bad bacteria getting in way but had to replace good ones through yogurt. As for cysts I had those too but it all worked out well.

GL ladies


----------



## ps57002

Vonn just checking my protocol. My antibiotics was 2 500 mg tabs taken together single dose, one day. I took medrol for 7 days I think for immune stuff


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn, I'm taking 100 mg doxycyline daily for 3 weeks leading up to day of transfer. I'm taking antibiotics that long as an empirical treatment due to my two prior mc. Also, it prevents infection from the cathedar insertion during transfer. It's an invasive procedure. Like ps, I'm taking Medrol twice a day for 5.5 days.


----------



## sienna

PS57002 Im sorry to hear youre having family problems, but glad to hear the baby is doing well 

Pinkie I havent had any luck finding a local clinic at a reasonable price so off to London, just waiting to for the clinic to come back to me with availability. 

Crystal, Vonn & Boopin good luck ladies I'm excited for you :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna - Keeping my fx'd that the clinic in London has availability and you can get in soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, Boopin, so pleased to hear AFs arrived and you are both on track again for transfer.

Crystal, I hope you have a safe journey to Czech Republic and the girls enjoy the trip. Good luck with the transfer. 

Fingers crossed these next few weeks go quickly as I am looking forward to count down to BFPs. 

Sienna, I hope you get an appointment in London soon so you can move onto your cycle. 

PS, families hey, you can't choose them. I am sorry to hear of the dramas and I hope you manage to get things sorted with your brother. Good luck.

Vonn, I also took antibiotics to prevent an infection but it was after transfer and it was only 3 tablets, I can't tell you what type or the dose. I would discuss your concerns with your clinic. 

I hope everyone is doing well and had a good weekend X


----------



## sienna

I'm still waiting for a date but hoping for early December, how's everyone else doing?

Crystal, Vonn & Boopin how are your cycles going?


----------



## 2have4kids

OK ladies I'm DYING to hear from Crystal & Coolstar. Crystal left Nov 4th and had her IVIG which is 10 days before transfer. 6 days to transfer:bunny: and I hope they're enjoying their trip to Europe with the twins. Coolstar is days away from delivery, can't wait to hear about it!

Sienna, December is coming soon I hope you get your early appointment. 

PS, Vonn & Boopin I hope you're all hanging in there, PS with the family drama - hope it calms down for you, it's really important you avoid stress during your pregnancy.

Vonn & Boopin with the cycle rollercoaster. Bring on the BFP's! 

Pinkie congrats on entering third tri! :bunny:

I'm down to double digits and can't wait for birth so that I can get some sleep and have my arms stop throbbing at night. I'm going to get to the gym next week as I've taken the whole week off and see if some workouts help with the fluid retention which I can only think is caused by poor circulation?


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!! We're in London yay!! The girls did amazing on the flight the first journey was 14 hours from Mel to Doha and they mostly slept and watched Toy Story. The second part was 5 hrs and by this point they were very good but could tell they were done with it so I was so glad we had the stop over in Vienna for the night. We then got up and flew to London the next day, they've been amazingblittle ladies and have just been smiling through the whole process. Can't ask for more from two 19 month olds :) 

So I have an issue now when I originally said Eva lost the transfer date etc and then found it I was double checking the progesterone date which is today. At the bottom she said we will thaw both embryos and transfer one because of prior csection and then refreeze the other embryo.. ummm no you won't I've provided a letter as
Requested from my OB to say he feels transferringbtwo is the best option along with a letter from RI stating there needs to be two transferred. So I've emailed her and said look here is the chain of emails we have had and transferring two is what we agreed. I also wrote to Dr.Pavel so it should get sorted today, not sure why there's been so many issues with correspondence this time but it's getting annoying now.

Vonn, great news on getting started!!! Yay!! I didn't take the antibiotics this time, I take so many medications that make me feel sick that one was
Just over the top. I couldn't take it before last cycle either even with food doxycycline makes me feel so ill and I also get yeast infections when on steroids and antibiotics so can't see how taking them are helpful lol! To each their own with it I guess


Boopin, ooh a date in sight that is so exciting!!

2have, I think fluid retention is just the name of the game when you get further along it's uncomfortable but keeping moving which of course your doing, lots of water to flush and that's it really. I used to put my feet up all night to help but not much helped my wrists and arms it's quite painful.


----------



## 2have4kids

AHH Crystal not another miscommunication. They are truly annoying lately aren't they? Lets hope they have enough brains between the doctor and Eva to sort it all out. 
I'm so pleased to hear your little ladies did great on the flight. I'd love to meet them one day, they sound like absolute angels! 

I fell asleep before the American election results came in last night and on my way into work while listening to the news I found myself blubbering about the results. If Trump doesn't bankrupt the American economy he will surely put middle and lower classes into dire straights while increasing unemployment. They were on such an upward trend with Obama's policies after Bush tanked them and now this. I think there are lessons to be learned over there. I shed a tear for the hurt they'll feel if he doesn't get impeached on one of his many upcoming investigations (business-wise) or this most recent rape charge.


----------



## boopin4baby

crystal, I'm happy to hear you and your family made it to London safely. Hopefully, from here on out, it'll be smooth sailing. I wish you all the best. Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

I woke up stunned, heartbroken and in disbelief. Trying to process the horrible outcome of this US election. It feels like a bad dream... That man scares the crap out of me. :(


----------



## Vonn

Crystal--have a great time in London with those sweet girls and DH! Good thing you read through everything & have time to sort out this newest miscommunication. Yikes! Hope the rest is smooth sailing. 

2have & Boopin--my DH made me turn off the tv and go to bed last night. He couldn't take it but I kept thinking something dramatic was going to happen to shift things. Nope. Still sick to my stomach. This feels like the US version of Brexit.


----------



## sienna

2have I cant believe how quick your pregnancy is going, theyll be here before you know it 
Crystal its lovely to hear the girls did so well but it must be frustrating with your clinic fingers crossed its all sorted and you get to transfer two. 

Ive booked my hysteroscopy & scratch for the 6th December


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna - I'm happy to hear you're moving forward!! GL with your upcoming procedures!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, what an election result :( neither candidate was suitable for the job but I didn't think Trump would win it. I truly hope he can put his big boy undies on and learn to lead in a responsible and mature way... what a shock!!

Sienna, best of luck with the tests :)

I got the issue sorted with the clinic I had to go over Eva and will need to sign a consent that they are not held responsible to transfer two. I wrote back and asked isn't that what we all sign anyway?? Grrr... so they wanted me to thaw both, transfer one and freeze the other when I've been clear that we will not be back so what do we do with a perfectly good embryo left on ice?? Anyway, it's sortedbut all this miscommunication has given me second thoughts about the clinic.


----------



## boopin4baby

What a mess crystal. I'm glad you got it all sorted out. You don't need that added stress right now. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Crystal--I'm so glad you got it all figured out. Enjoy the rest of your time in Europe and fx for a perfect two-embie transfer!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck crystal, glad you got it all sorted xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Crystal, sorry to hear of the issues you've been having with the clinic, sounds like the coordinator is not doing a good job at coordinating!! But glad you managed to get everything sorted in time. Your girls sound like little angels and I hope you enjoy your family time together in Europe. Best of luck with the transfer.

2have, I didn't know Coolstar was pregnant again, that is such wonderful news. Coolstar if you are reading, congratulations and good luck X 

Sienna, glad to hear you got these booked and can start moving forward again. 

Vonn, Boopin, I hope everything is going well with the Meds, looking forward to hearing about your beautiful linings. 

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## sienna

Crystal I&#8217;m so pleased to hear you&#8217;ve got things sorted out, what&#8217;s your transfer date?

I'm now no longer going on the 6th the clinic came back to me to say they had to cancel & they've not been able to offer me an alternative that I can get to. So I've an appointment now the week after next to see a consultant at a different clinic, it's going to cost me more money but hopefully I can get it done December & keep my transfer to January.


----------



## crystal443

Sienna, transfer is Monday the 14th.. so nervous this time too with everything going wrong

Oh no, it's just so disappointing when the clinic let's us down.. I hope the new clinic is efficient and can get things done ;)


----------



## Vonn

I'm thinking 2have meant BluebellBun, not Coolstar. But maybe Coolstar is pregnant and I'm just out of the loop. Awesome news if that's the case!

Bluebell--how are you doing??? You've got to be getting close! :baby:

Boopin--when's your next lining check? Mine is on Tuesday.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn thanks luv, lol yes I meant bluebell, my brain is gone! 

Sienna I'm really heartbroken for you. What a roller coaster. Let's hope the next clinic can handle things better and quickly for you xx

Crystal, all the best on Monday. I hope you & the family are enjoying Europe. Fx for positive outcomes.

Ladies in waiting either for cycle or baby, I hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi ladies, 
Crystal , good luck for Monday, glad you are getting to transfer the two as you wish. 
Sienna, sorry you are having to change clinic. Hopefully you will still be able to have it done before Xmas.
I know, what a shocker the US election result. 
Boopin, Vonn - hopefully this next cycle will be your lucky one and that things run a bit more smoothly. 
As for me, baby is getting delivered on Friday of this week coming. I will be 37 + 3. Getting twice weekly scans at present just for monitoring purposes. Baby is small, lying on the 5 th centile and is still breech so hence my consultant thinks best deliver me sooner rather than later. I have to say I think it is the right decision to be honest. Just stopped work on Friday and having a small baby shower this afternoon at my mums house with a few close friends which will be lovely. It is hard to believe that this time next week we will have a baby all being well. It has taken 6 years from start to finish so feels pretty surreal! Will keep you updated :flower:
Hope everyone is well and that we have some BFPs roll in within the next few weeks . Congratulations 2 have on the unofficial girlies ! Pinkie - how are things with you ? xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Bluebell, so lovely to hear from you. And how exciting that your baby is going to be born in 5 days time. I understand how how you feel, this pregnancy still does not seem real to me. I hope you had a lovely day at your baby shower and you can enjoy the rest of the week off on maternity. Wishing you the best of luck on Friday and will be looking forward to hearing your news. Good luck lovely X


----------



## sienna

Crystal fingers crossed for you tomorrow are your embryos blastocytes?

Bluebell enjoy your baby shower, I&#8217;m so pleased you&#8217;ll have your baby in your arms in 5 days time it&#8217;s been a long time but will be so worth it.


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell all the best on Friday, we'll all be thinking about you. Do update how it goes as soon as you get a chance. xx


----------



## crystal443

Sienna, yes two grade 1 blasts a hatching and an expanding blast same as the girls were. Transfer is today I'm so nervous !!


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell, I hope you had a wonderful baby shower. You and your baby will be in my thoughts and prayers this friday. Please update us when you can. Take care lovely. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sending you positive vibes & baby dust. GL today crystal!! :dust:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Crystal, all the best for today. That sounds promising, you have 2 great quality blasts :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Good luck Crystal X


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal how did it go? I hope you're resting up, letting those beans settle in! :bunny:


----------



## sienna

Crystal how did your transfer go? they both sound great embies :happydance:


----------



## sienna

ladies I need some advice I&#8217;ve been digging out my past scan results for my upcoming appointment at a new clinic for my hysteroscopy & I only had a DVD of my previous hysteroscopy in Athens. I contacted serum for a written report and it says all was normal except I had some areas of endometrial inflammation. This is the first I was aware of this and I have seen reports that it can cause implantation failure. I&#8217;m upset with Serum & now looking for any advice has anyone had this and do you know what might improve it. thanks


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Sienna, if you're at all prone to inflammation or if a fs thinks a scratch could cause inflammation, maybe avoid a scratch. I don't know much about it but I allowed Serum to do scratches for both of my IVF's there and had no implantation whatsoever. Are you having another hysteroscopy done then? Maybe you can get clarification with a new one, and a written report:grr: sorry you've had this hiccup with Serum, I agree with you, this is important information to have.


----------



## Pinkie3

Sienna, I don't have any advice unfortunately but wanted to say I am sorry you have only just found this out. How disappointing. Maybe speak to your new clinic and see what they advise? 

Crystal, I hope everything went well with the transfer and you are enjoying Europe. When do you fly home? 

I hope all other ladies are still doing well. Keep us updated X


----------



## ps57002

good morning ladies:

Pinkie, wow 28 weeks! How does it feel right now?

Bluebell Keeping you in my thoughts as well. Good luck on Friday. Soon you will have your bundle of joy in your arms. 

Crystal, can't wait to hear how you are doing after the transfer. Sending lots of BFP dust your way. Any symptoms? 

Sienna, sorry I don't know much about endometrial inflammation. I do hope you are able to find a competent clinic that is transparent and knows what they are doing. It's better to know so you don't continue with same place and can try to change where you are for more positive results. Finding the right place is important though I know it's all getting tiring. Hugs.

2Have, how are you doing? Is the arm throbbing still going on? It's long 9 months for that precious little bundle(s) of joy. 

Vonn, how are the meds and checks coming along for you? What does your cycle look like? 

Boopin, how is it going for you and lining checks etc? When is your transfer date? 



For me, today is 10 + 3. I've been discharged from RE though still don't have a definite for an OB. Met one, not sure I like him much. So still figuring this out. RE told me to stop progesterone on Thursday, so 2 more shots left. Estrogen I stopped last week. My last check last week, progesterone was 15.6. They say it's good as long as over 10, that placenta is taking over. I was on minimal anyways after tapering off last few weeks. It'll be strange, though happy as I've become a pin cushion at this point and it's not fun. Saw little bean dancing, wiggling at last ultrasound. Amazing. Family drama continues. I've been saddened by family stuff. As we tell family/friends next month (first trimester over end of this month), I know hubby is excited about telling his side. My side....how can I not be sad. Feel heartbroken in many ways. Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## sienna

Thanks 2have, I&#8217;m supposed to be having a hysteroscopy & scratch. I&#8217;m going to speak to the consultant at my appointment about the scratch as I&#8217;ve read like you it can make things worse for some people. 

PS it&#8217;s lovely to hear your pregnancy is progressing well but sorry to hear your still having family drama&#8217;s I hope things improve for you.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!! Transfer was done on Monday with two lovely little snowbabies!!we got home today I loved the holiday but it's slot of work with little ones :) will go back and read :)


----------



## sienna

:happydance:congratulations on being PUPO Crystal


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--it's nearly your turn! All the best on Friday. Can't wait to hear your success story! :cloud9::baby:

Pinkie & 2have--this means you two aren't far off! Are you deciding on names yet?

Sienna--what news... That would be quite a shock to read about so long after the procedure. I don't know I've ever heard of endometrial inflammation. Good luck getting to the bottom of what it means! 

Crystal--Yay for double transfer and for safe arrival home!! When's beta day and do you plan on testing ahead of time?

PS--Amazing news that you've graduated from the RE. Congrats! GL finding an Ob that you like. I've got a lot to figure out on that front, too (once I get pregnant, of course). Hopefully, the family stuff will settle down in the coming months.

Boopin--it's getting close to transfer time! How's it going?

AFM--This has been a crazy week. I had a big event at work on Monday...went really well...glad it's over. Then, Tuesday morning I had dr appts and waited to hear from nurse on Tuesday afternoon. She didn't get in touch with me. But, my boss called me in Tuesday at the end of the day to offer me the manager job I had applied/interviewed for (along with 3 of my other colleagues) a couple weeks earlier. Yay! Then, Wed morning my nurse messaged me that we are a-go. Transfer confirmed for Tuesday the 22nd at 10:30am, with acupuncture at 9:30. PUPO here I come!

DH and I decided to drive, so we will leave early Saturday morning. I took tomorrow off of work to pack, get some food/snacks ready, clean up the house a little. We didn't feel like we could prepare until we knew for sure, so now things feel very rushed. We will be heading out the door in no time! First stop, Detroit; second stop, Niagara Falls. :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow that's amazing news Vonn, on all fronts! Congrats in getting picked for the job as well as gl on your journey to get pregnant.

Crystal congrats on being pupo, you will test tomorrow yes? My fingers & toes are crossed for quick dark double lines! 

Boopin how are you my dear? Roll on transfer day & a nice thick lining!

Bluebell I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, smooth sailing! Enjoy the first moments with your precious bundle!

Pinkie how are you? 

PS hopefully the family drama slows down with your announcement. 

We just did our last swim lesson of the year with DD, dad, aunt & grandma came to watch. Then we all went out for dinner and now my back is killing me. :grr: I'd give anything to get rid of these aches & pains...90 more days!


----------



## sienna

Any update bluebell?

Vonn congratulations on the new job and good luck for Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies, AFM I've been laying low on the boards. I'm nearing my transfer and I'm getting quite busy with preperation, but I wanted to give a quick update. My uterine lining measured 9.36 mm with a trilaminar endometrium on 11/17. All my labs came back good, too. FET is officially scheduled for Wednesday 11/23 in the morning. KMFX that this works, as this is my remaining precious 6BB embryo that we're transferring.

I update in my journal if anyone's ever curious. :winkwink: Love you ALL like sisters and wishing you ALL the very best!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck boopin, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## sienna

good luck boopin that's a good lining measurement, did you do anything different?


----------



## ps57002

Crystal how are you doing, any symptoms?

Vonn transfer us tomorrow, right? I am on edge of chair for you and can't wait to get updates. Sending all the BFP vibes your way.

Boopin, awesome lining. Good luck on Wednesday. Wow you and Vonn will be PUPO for thanksgiving. 

Need more nauseous ladies on this thread. Roll in BFPs.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--you are ready!!! I'm so excited for you for Wed. You have done so much to prepare for this. I just know it's your time. Good luck & FX!

Crystal--can't wait to hear your update and positive results. A sibling or siblings for those girls is on the way!

Thanks for the cheers, PS! 

AFM--we have made it to Syracuse! Stopped in Detroit and in Niagara Falls. Niagara Falls was fun, but it has been really cold. And some snow to contend with on the drive today after crossing back into the US. Counted 8 cars in the ditch and one semi. 

Turns out when you are driving halfway across the country, it takes your mind off of what you are driving to do. I haven't been thinking about the transfer all that much, but now I am. Getting nervous and excited! How will I be able to sleep tonight??? Tomorrow morning we transfer one 4AA embie. It was REALLY hard to decide between one and two. I'm still not certain, but the decision is made and that is that. No regrets.


----------



## boopin4baby

Good luck tomorrow, Vonn!! KMFX for you too my friend!! You got this!! :friends:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Vonn, all the best tomorrow!


----------



## ps57002

Good luck Vonn. Thinking of you. Hope you got some sleep.


----------



## sienna

good luck tomorrow Vonn


----------



## Vonn

Crystal--if my math is right, you should be testing soon, right? Thinking of you!

Boopin--thinking of you, too! I hope tomorrow goes perfectly.

AFM--thanks for the well wishes! Everything went really well today. The transfer itself was really fast, but they were running behind because Syracuse got 25 inches of snow in the last two days and they were sort of digging out. Yes, we drove into the first major storm of the year. Yikes! Good thing we are familiar with winter weather. Anyways, with the acupuncture before and after and some waiting, we were there for four hours. That didn't bother me, but DH got a little nerved up with the whole experience. He's the one taking a nap at the moment! Both of us will be relaxing the rest of the day.:haha:


----------



## ps57002

Congrats Vonn, you are officially PUPO. Snuggle in little bean. Cozy up for long 9 months. Funny about DH having to take the nap. Good idea to just chill and relax. Keep warm!!!

Boopin, good luck with your transfer tomorrow!!!! The day has come.


----------



## Pinkie3

I have missed some exciting news, I've been having trouble getting on here. Life has gone a bit hectic. 

Crystal, congrats on the transfer, glad you made it home safely and you will probably be close to your test date now. Good luck X

Vonn, I am so pleased to hear you got to transfer stage, so happy for you. I hope you are feeling ok and I have everything crossed X

Boopin, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, best of luck with the transfer X

Bluebell, I hope everything went well last week and baby arrived safely. Update us when you can X


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats on being pupo vonn! 

Crystal where are you?!


----------



## sienna

Congratulations Vonn on being PUPO, I hate driving in snow Im glad you both were OK. 

Boopin good luck for tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies, My 6BB embie survived the thaw and transferred beautifully. I'm back at home, in my bed, snuggled up watching Alice in Wonderland. I'm going to take it easy for the next couple of days. 

Thanks for all of your well wishes. They mean the world to me. :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

Awesome, rest up Boopin and little bean will be snuggling and getting comfy.


----------



## Pinkie3

Wonderful news boopin, congrats on being PUPO, I am rooting for you lovely. Look after yourself X


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats boopin, snuggle in embie!


----------



## Vonn

Great news, Boopin! Congrats on the successful thaw and transfer. We are all cheering you and little 6 BB on!


----------



## sienna

congratulations Boopin on being PUPO


----------



## crystal443

Hi!!! What a bloody week, we got home and both girls got very sick.. they are now just feeling better but Lily's heart murmur is really loud again :( So the doctor thinks it's because of fever and should quiet again. She has to go back in a few weeks for a relisten to make sure. They are finally feeling a bit better today and they never get sick but as the doctor suggested they were in a confined space(plane) with people that are in peak cold/flu season so just glad they are better.

Ok now me, a chemical it was a very light line and then quickly faded sooooo had a chat with the big guy (hubs) and I think I'll go back in March/April.. spoke to FS and he said I should probably down regulate or sniff that hellish Synarel for 3 months to give myself a good shot. He told me to stop meds today if the stick was saying no but it was over before it started a few days ago. I have a consult with the reproductive immunologist Dec 16th so will have bloods done before I get off the immune drugs to see if there was a flare. 

Not thinking my official test day is Monday the 28th and I emailed Eva to say it was negative today and tell her I'd be back .. hopefully she doesn't want me to wait til Monday to test and stop meds.. didn't even think about that! So was hoping this would be easier but not so and shouldn't be surprised am thankful I have my girls to hug though :) 

Congrats Boopin and Vonn am hoping and thinking positive thoughts for you both!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh job Crystal so sorry but glad you are going back and hope Lily gets better soon xx


----------



## Waiting74

Hi. This is my first time posting, but I have been an avid reader/follower for a while. I am 42. I got married at 40. We immediately began trying to conceive and because of my age, we decided to get some assistance. I ended up doing three IUIs and got pregnant on our third try. It was my first pregnancy and at the age of 41 and a half. I was so ecstatic. When we went to our 16 week checkup, the ultrasound showed that something was wrong with the baby (of course the ultrasound technician didn't tell us this, we had to wait a day to find this news out from our doctor, which was devastating). We went to a specialist and an amnio confirmed that our baby was Trisomy 18 and was not developing normally. The flow of blood to and from his heart was traveling in the wrong direction, there was a cyst on a brain. It was crushing. We decided not to move forward with the pregnancy at almost 22 weeks. It was such a tremendous loss for us, one we are still dealing with a year later. 
Since we were so afraid to have that happen again, we decided to do IVF with PGS testing to try to get a normal embryo. I did a lot of research, changed my diet, did weekly acupuncture, added a bunch of supplements and really threw myself into the process of preparing my body for pregnancy. We ended up doing four IVFS and got two normal embryos that were given the highest quality. This past July we did a transfer and found out in August that it didn't implant. Again, it was just so crushing. It felt like losing our baby all over again. I worked so hard to get that normal embryo and then to have it not implant was so disappointing, especially since my doctor made it seem like we would get pregnant if we got a normal embryo. Now we have one normal embryo left and are waiting for the right time to move forward with the transfer. I feel so much pressure knowing this is my last chance and I really need to get in more of a positive place. We have talked about other options, donor eggs and adoption, but at this point, we are trying to focus on getting ready for the transfer. I did have all a panel of bloodwork done for bloodclotting, etc. I do have thyroid issues and have been getting my levels monitored for that and am on medication for it.
I am sorry this post is so lengthy, but I wanted to reach out and share where I am at in the fertility world. 

Vonn and Boopin - congratulations on your PUPO!!! I was so excited to be in that place and am hoping to get there again soon!!


----------



## sienna

I&#8217;m so sorry Crystal do you not think you&#8217;ve just tested too early, did you have pregnyl injections? I hope Lily gets better soon.

Welcome Waiting74 I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your loss and struggle, I had implantation failure and will be having a hysteroscopy in a week to check things out. Do you have any other tests planned?


----------



## Waiting74

Sienna - I don't have any other tests planned. I just did a hysteroscopy in June and a bunch of bloodwork a month ago. Now, I'm just waiting a few months to get my body and more importantly my mind in a better place!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, Boopin - yay, congrats on being PUPO. Keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies x 
Waiting - I am sorry to hear about your struggles. The ladies on this thread are so supportive and collectively have so much advice to offer. 
Crystal, I hope your little one is feeling a bit better. I am sorry that your cycle has resulted in a chemical :nope:
As for me, I am beyond thrilled to let you know that we had a beautiful baby girl last Friday. She weighed 5llb 8oz. I can't believe she is a week old already, despite feeling as if we have been awake every hour of the last week!! 
We struggled a bit with her feeding initially but she gained weight for the first time on Thursday and the midwife is not due back again until tomorrow so fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Crystal, I am so sorry to hear about the chemical, what did the clinic advise? Good for you in making plans to go back already. 

Waiting, I am sorry to hear of your loss and struggles, nothing can compare you for the emotional side of things while fighting infertility, it's definitely one the the hardest things I have ever been through. Stay strong and stay focuses and hope we can offer you some support.

Boopin, Vonn, I hope you are both doing ok during the wait, it's such an anxious time.

Bluebell, so lovely to hear from you and huge congratulations to you and DH on your beautiful little princess, such amazing news. Glad everything is going well apart from lack of sleep, enjoy family life, you deserve it xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Pinkie, how are you keeping ? When is your due date? Xx


----------



## sienna

:happydance:Congratulations bluebell what have you called her?


----------



## ps57002

Congratulations bluebell. I can only imagine the joy you must feel and how life has changed. 

Pinkie, you are inching closer to due date. How do you feel?

Vonn and Boopin how are you both doing? Are you testing early? Keeping everything crossed for you.

Waiting I am sorry that this all has been so difficult and heartbreaking so far. Sending u hugs and prayers that this time things will be different. We are here to walk with you through this.

Crystal I hope that maybe you just tested early. Thinking of you. This is such a difficult journey. I had to take a break after last ivf for a year. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Vonn

Crystal--I am so sorry about the negative result. After all that work & travelling so far with your whole family. And then to have all the sickness, yuck! I love your resolve and commitment! You will get there!

Bluebell--Yay!! :cloud9: Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! :pink:Amazing news! I am so happy for you. Glad to hear the feeding is going better. Keep us updated!

Boopin--how are you doing? Any symptoms of note?

2have--how's the back pain and the numbness/tingling? I hope you are getting some relief.

PS--are you in the US? If so, how was Thanksgiving with the family?

Sienna--good luck with the upcoming hysteroscopy.

Waiting74--sorry to hear of all your heartache and good luck to you. If you are seriously contemplating donor eggs, then you've found the right thread. Bascially every one on here is using donor eggs/donor embryos.

AFM--I am 6 days past 5-day transfer today. I had progesterone (37.5) and estradiol (1542) tested this morning. I have no idea if these numbers are good indicators. I go in Thursday for the beta hcg. There's been a couple things that could be good signs. On Saturday night I was in bed and I sneezed and it was a super intense pain in my uterus/pelvic area; very unlike a normal sneeze feeling. I have also had a few instances of a mild shooting pain in my bb. Overall, though, I don't "feel pregnant"...but I know that doesn't really mean anything, that people can feel all kinds of things or nothing at all. I am trying to not think it's a failure, but I'm certainly leaning more in that direction than in the direction of unbridled optimism. I started tearing up in the Dr office when I saw a pg lady, so there's definitely some emotions going on. Only a couple days and I will know. :wacko:


----------



## sienna

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Vonn I really hope you have a sticky bean in there


----------



## SKP

Hey Everyone!

Its been quite a while since I last been on this thread.

Feel free anyone to check out my journals :)

A recap of my history: Low Ovarian Reserve, TTC for 6 Years. I done 4 ivfs so far. 2 in 2014, My 3rd ivf March 2015 I made it to 5 wks, and July 2015 I made it to 6 weeks. Then Took quite a break, lost quite a bit of weight, getting my health back on track, and now finances are in order again for us to try our 5th IVF with a 3rd set of donor eggs. 

I go for my tests again because it has been well over a year, and to see if anything changed. I do that this Friday coming. And picking our donor in Jan and then IVF for the spring again. Baby Dust! 

This month marks my 6th year on this site. Wowzers, time flies!


----------



## ps57002

Vonn a quick check in to wish you for today's hcg test. Anxiously waiting for bfp results today.


----------



## Vonn

SKP--welcome back & good luck!

Boopin--you've been quiet...what's the latest?!?!

How's everyone else doing?

AFM--I am a blubbering mess right now, so I'm thankful I can type this and don't have to speak: I'm *PREGNANT* for the first time in my 42 years! I can't believe it. I had a positive beta. :bfp: I was crying too much to write down the beta number but I think she said it was about 118. Today is 9dp5dt. I am totally gonna POAS tomorrow morning so I can see a positive hpt real and in person! :cloud9:

A nurse from the clinic where I had the lab drawn called me with the good news, so I haven't even heard from my IVF nurse yet. I know there's a long way to go, but I can't have a take-home baby without this first step. Ladies, your support has meant so much to me. Thank you for helping me get to this point.


----------



## sienna

Congratulations Vonn I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

Vonn, this makes me so happy, congratulations lovely. A great first beta number, well done you, you finally done it. Enjoy every moment xx


----------



## ps57002

Oh my. Happy dance here. I know what you mean about seeing a bfp ever. Sticky bean snuggle with mom. You have lots of growing up for next 9 months in there. So happy for you Vonn


----------



## boopin4baby

Yes, Yes, Yes!! Congrats Vonn!! I'm so freak'n happy for you & your dh!! :happydance: :bunny: :happydance:

Ladies - If you'd like an update on my status, click on my journal link below. xx :blush:


----------



## Waiting74

Congratulations Vonn!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, absolutely delighted for you. Huge congratulations x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Boopin, just checked out your journal and that looks like a fab line girl xx:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats to you both vonn and boopin great news! :happydance:


----------



## sienna

:happydance:congratulations Boopin


----------



## SKP

So I went for my sono , ugh! I hate it. It hurts a lot. I'm glad its only once a year.

Its always something. Found out I have scarring on my upper uterus. So now I need to do a hysteroscopy again... another surgery. I will do that in Feb instead of ivf, then start ivf as soon as I am able to. The good news is that there is nothing else that can be a hinderence.


----------



## boopin4baby

Today's Labs

Beta #1 = 177
Beta #2 = 507.7
Estrogen = 1,428
Progesterone = 43.61


----------



## Butterfly67

Great numbers boopin!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Excellent news Boopin, I am thrilled for you and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--yay for such GREAT numbers! :dance::dance: How are you feeling?

SKP--sorry to hear about the problem.

2have--where'd you go?? Is everything okay? Thinking of you! :baby::baby:

PS--how's your pregnancy going?

Hi to everyone else!:hi:

AFM--Thanks for all the congratulations! I've had a second beta, which was 319, so the doubling rate from the first one (118) is just fine. Whew. Hurdle number 2 crossed. :thumbup: I have one more beta tomorrow. I had to take a test just to see what a bfp on a hpt looks like since I've never had one before!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0860 (1).jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pinkie3

Boopin, great set of numbers, well done lovely. 

Vonn, what a beautiful line.

You ladies are going to be mammas.

So happy for you both xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn, I've been having headaches off and on for a few days. And now my breasts are getting sore. Other than that, I'm feeling good. How are you feeling my dear?? Gorgeous lines on your hpt!! :happydance:

Thanks again ladies for your congrats!! Love you all. xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Lovely line Vonn :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh my goodness, I use my cell to get on this site quite often and I must have hit the unsubscribe button to this thread instead of 'last' page. I've missed out on SO much exciting news. 

Crystal, I'm sorry about the chemical. I'm please for you that you're happy to try again, you're a trooper! Sorry to hear about the girls being sick and the heart murmer. I hope you all go into the holiday season in good health and spirits. 

Bluebell, congratulations on your new baby. So glad to hear nursing is getting easier and things are coming along well with you're new little starlette!

Boopin & Vonn, congratulations ladies! Vonn, I know those tears, when we had our first natural while at our old clinic the lady called with the beta numbers and I had such a rock in my throat I couldn't respond. Tears were streaming down my face, I was a mess! I'm very pleased for both of you. The first tri is very stressful and rocky so hang on, you can do this. You're both over the first hurdles, let us know how you're both making out!

SKP, glad to hear you're on track for another round, wishing you the best with it. Good for you with getting your body ready for baby. 

Waiting74, I'm sorry to hear about the rollercoaster you've been on for the past few years of ttc. We've all been there with all sorts of losses, failures and heart ache. You're definitely posting on the right thread for support. The ladies here are very generous and sincere. I wish you all the best with your next go. Many of us have been successful after diagnosis and treatment of various immune issues. Have you been tested for these yet?


----------



## Vonn

2have--how's your twin pregnancy going? Is that a pic of you looking all stylish with the hat and bathing suit? Cute!

Boopin--sorry to hear about the headaches. That would not be any fun. But worth it, of course!

AFM--below are my 3 betas, each done 48 hours apart. This little nugget is growing totally normally. My body has been so cooperative for so long, that it's hard for me to believe this is actually progressing. But it is so far. :cloud9:

118 -- 14 DPO
319 -- 16 DPO
909 -- 18 DPO

As for symptoms, not much really. I've had some tightening/pinching/cramping/weird sensations in the uterus area. The main thing is that my bbs are killing me. They have been hurting since I started the Lupron, so for weeks and weeks. But now it's at another level. Hugging has to be very gentle and sleeping hurts. I have taken to sleeping in a bra, a light one with no wire or anything. It's just too painful to let them be free (I am petite but busty -- UGH -- hate it). And I've been really, really thirsty, esp in the evenings. But that's really it, so I can't complain!


----------



## boopin4baby

Awesome numbers Vonn!! :thumbup: You go mama!! :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Vonn and Boopin!!! Yay OMG that is the best news ladies and great betas.. maybe more twins for this thread ?? :) Congrats to you both, you'be both come so far!

2habe, how are you feeling? It's gets rough at the end!

SKP nice to see you getting ready to cycle again, I know it's a pain but sorting your uterus is important. You will get there :)

Bluebell, congrats to you on your new bubs :)

PS, how are you getting on?

Not much for me I think we've made firm plans for me to go back at the end of April, we've booked to take the girls to Disney World in September so had to decide a transfer date based on when I'd still be able to comfortably travel if the cycle worked. If it doesn't well it won't matter lol!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, yes Vonn, our photographer for waterproof equipment and wanted to try it out with my first maternity shots, she did the pool session for free and so that was me at 32 weeks pregnant with my first. I barely had a belly - this was my biggest complaint with the shots, she didn't want to chance that I'd deliver early so her rule of thumb is between 31-32 weeks. This time there's no complaining about no bump, it's a big one with 2 in there lol.

Boopin hopefully the headaches will subside when you get off some of the meds. Sorry to hear you're suffering!

Crystal Disney World will be amazing! And it would be even more amazing if you had another bun in the oven. Looking forward to your updates. I wouldn't find this pregnancy hard if it weren't for the severe carpal & cubical tunnel that I get at night. As soon as I go horizontal my arms throb & burn. The tingling is only during the day now. I wake up and can barely move my hands. Last night I had about 3 hours sleep and when I did make it to sleep I woke up thinking I was touching something piping hot. It was nerve pain. Work is agonizing with this little sleep everyday. 72 more days...

Vonn your body is making loads of extra blood, you should be thirsty it's a very good thing:dance: With the sharp pains I had this throughout my first pregnancy, not so much the second. My OB calls it picket fence syndrome, with implantation, uterus growing, and baby moving in second & third tri it sends sharp pain in weird areas other than just where baby is. 

Ps & Sienna how are you ladies? What's going on with you ladies?

I'm hoping for a better sleep tonight...we'll see.


----------



## ps57002

2have that's a great profile pic. I can't imagine looking stylish like that. Do the doctors have any recommendations for your carpals and nerve pain. Sorry it's become so tough and lack is sleep sucks for sure.

Crystal can't wait for updates again. We are all here for you. Think positive for next cycle and just be as healthy as can be going in.

Bluebell how is going with little one?

Vonn OMG I am so excited for you. Congratulations and great numbers. When is scan? You are now going to feel all sorts of symptoms etc but it's normal. Has hubby become an expert at Pio shots?

Boopin that is AMAZING. Congratulations mama!!! When is your scan! I had headache too and sometimes still do. All part of pregnancy symptoms. Welcome to the symptoms world.

I am so excited to see happy news on here. Let's have more roll in.

Sorry typing on phone and if I missed anyone.

Not much here. Still tired and have food aversion. But maybe tiny bit better as this is week 13. We've told closest family and friends in past few days and that's been awesome minus my brother....still being weird even after knowing though at least txt me wishes. Oh well....


----------



## boopin4baby

ps - Congratulations, you're in the second tri!! A huge milestone!! I'm so happy for you. xx :xmas12:


----------



## 2have4kids

ps you need a ticker! So glad to hear that everything is ok with you & baby. Did you do your big 12 week anatomy/nauchal translucency scan then?

I took yesterday off as I had maybe 3 hours Sunday of sleep and 4 the night after. DH let me nap throughout the day and I also had a good sleep last night..it's SOOOO nice to sleep!


----------



## ps57002

Thanks boopin. I hope to read you and everyone else's milestones too. When is your scan?

2Have, isn't sleep a wonderful thing? I find mine isn't sound sleep most time. Last 2 nghts had more of a sound night sleep so I do appreciate it too though you are getting far less than me. So rest up and love those naps!!!

I think I still hesitate with getting ticker for some reason. I think 17 is a lucky number so week 17 I will add one! As for the NT scan, yes I did have that 2 weeks ago. I also had some panaroma blood test for the genetic screening thing that would also tell me if it was a boy or girl. Spoke with doc today and the NT scan he said I am very low risk for down, I think 1:970? I will get full report on Friday when I go in as i like to see things in front of eyes too understand. The panaroma test thing supposedly didn't have enough fetal dna and so no results from that. I will have blood drawn again Friday. Bit bummed as wanted to know already if it was boy or girl. Patience....


----------



## Vonn

PS--very exciting that you are into 2nd tri. That went by fast! And it's baby steps with your brother. He's given you good wishes on your pregnancy and that's a great start. Be patient and gentle and you will reestablish good ties with him. You could also take baby steps on BnB...maybe add "pregnant (expecting)" under your name!

2have--thank goodness for a good night's sleep! What does the Dr say about all your extremity issues? That sounds terrible.

Boopin--what's next & when for you, my bump buddy?

Crystal--will the Dr be changing anything up for next time around?

Sienna--have you had your procedure done yet?

Pinkie--how are you?????

Bluebell--how's mama and the baby? :baby:

AFM--I have my first ultrasound on Friday, which will be 5w2d. Anyone had one done around that time? They told me they only hope to see the gestational sac. I know it's early for a scan, but I'm excited!


----------



## ps57002

Thanks Vonn, took your suggestion and changed my status :happydance:

I do recall having an early scan like that too and seeing only the gestational sac which is quite normal. You won't see much more than that. Yay can't wait for your update.


----------



## Vonn

It looks wonderful, PS!


----------



## crystal443

2have, uuggh carpal tunnel was terrible mine did go away after delivery so hopefully it does for you as well. Your getting there :)

Vonn, not sure if anything will be changed I have an appt next Friday to find out, I have a feeling it was my lining. How are you feeling?

PS, I was very nervous while pregnant because of my losses and twins.. I hesitated on a ticker but you know what? A ticker would make no difference in my pregnancy, health of baby etc. Enjoy every week of this journey and celebrate each new week. Put your ticker on and show it off :) you've worked hard for this moment :)


----------



## sienna

SKP sorry to hear youre having difficulties

Boopin there really good numbers when do you have your first scan? :happydance:

Vonn thats a lovely line & great numbers :happydance:

Lovely photo 2have sorry to hear youre having carpal tunnel issues has your doctor suggest you try a splint it may help?

Ive had my hysteroscopy which was pretty uncomfortable but didnt last too long, all was normal so I should be OK to cycle in January. Any tips ladies on increasing my lining this time?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies <3 I'm still here, just laying low... lol!! Afm, symptoms atm are fatigue, constant thirst, sore nipples and frequent urination. My headaches have subsided, so I'm very happy about that. My 3rd beta is this Sunday and first ultrasound scheduled on 12/20. Pray for me ladies. I need all the positive vibes that I can get. KMFX!! [-o&lt;

I hope everyone's having a nice week. Happy Holidays!! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna that's great news about your hysteroscopy, I've got nothing for increasing lining other than estrogen, as far as I know this is the main component for increasing it's thickness and eating well and being healthy while it's building. Gl!

Boopin those are great symptoms, I never got anything which was always so disconcerting!


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna said:


> Ive had my hysteroscopy which was pretty uncomfortable but didnt last too long, all was normal so I should be OK to cycle in January. Any tips ladies on increasing my lining this time?

I swear by drinking %100 pomegranate juice 8oz daily & walking 1 mile daily (both) leading up to the day before transfer. Below are a few suggested foods that I believe helped me. It's important to stay hydrated with plenty of water, too!!

*Foods to Prepare the Uterine Lining*

Almonds
Lentils
Kale/Spinach
Chickpeas
Pomegranate
Winter squash
Broccoli
Mushrooms
Asparagus
Collards
Brown rice
Organic lean beef
Organic lean chicken
Flax
Whey protein powder

I'm thrilled that you got the "all clear" to forge ahead with your cycle. GL sienna!! :dust:


----------



## Waiting74

Hi. I'm really frustrated right now and wanted to reach out to all of you for some support/guidance. 
2have4kids, you asked if I had any tests done and I did have a bunch of tests done on Oct. 21st and I just got the results today after my persistence. It took forever because the lab wouldn't give me the results directly. I don't understand that if it is my blood work! Anyways, after many failed fax attempts they got it and this is what I was told by the nurse. 
The MTHFR shows you have one copy of the C677T varient. So my doctor recommends that I take folgard twice daily. This will help me absorb folic acid. I was also positive for one copy of the the G20210A Mutation in the prothrombin Gene. My doctor recommends at the time of transfer for me to take lovenox, a blood thinner.
What is everyone's thoughts about this? Has anyone had similar results?
I'm really upset because I had to push to get this blood work done and my doctor didn't even recommend doing it at all for my first transfer. Nor did he have me taking a baby aspirin after my transfer. After how hard it was to get a normal embryo and now I'm sitting here wondering if that is why it didn't implant because I have these issues. I appreciate any thoughts or experiences that someone might be willing to share with me.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi waiting74, sorry to hear about your diagnosis, your doctor sounds on par with the Calgary Regional fertility doctors. None of them 'believe' in immune issues so the women under their care keep spending $$$$$ ttc with ivf's no matter how many failures. 
Why did your doctor give you folic acid (folgard) if you have mthfr? Just take the bio-absorbable kind found in food "5-methyltetrahydrofolate&#8221; or &#8220;5-MTHF&#8221; and then your body doesn't have to break it down. I don't have this isssue but I don't want my liver working overtime to break down cheap supplements. Folic acid can't be broken down by people with mthfr so why would he give you the cheap form when the better form is quite widely available now? 
Welcome to the world of lovenox injections. I have to take them too as I have thrombophelia & Antiphospholipid Antibodies. Both clotting factors that impede implantation and result often in late term 1st tri losses. I hope this new info about your results now help you be successful with your next ivf. But do get some folate rather than more folic acid!


----------



## Waiting74

2have4kids - thank you so much for your feedback. I really appreciate it! This is all new to me. So when you say take the bio-absorbable kind found in food "5-methyltetrahydrofolate&#8221; or &#8220;5-MTHF&#8221;. Is there a particular brand that I can take/that you recommend? I appreciate any feedback you can provide. I am just so upset that we didn't do this blood work before the first transfer and I want to make sure I am doing everything/and taking the best quality supplements, etc. I can before the next transfer.


----------



## sienna

Booping thanks for the info and keeping everything crossed for your scan 

Waiting74 Im sorry to hear about your results unfortunately I havent had anything similar, for my failed transfer I was on aspirin & clexane injections & my new protocol includes them as well. It does seem to be a standard approach with some clinics.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Waiting - I take the "Best Nest" brand prenatal vitamins with 800 mcg L-Methylfolate. I'll insert the link below, if you want to research the ingredients & customer reviews. I order them from Amazon. Good Luck!!

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Nest-Pr...=8-1&keywords=best+wellness+prenatal+vitamins


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi waiting74, I have no idea where you are but most pharmacies carry 5-MTHFR. Just look for the highest dose and the most caps per dollar. I tend to take folate separate and extra from my regular prenatal (Pregvit which separates calcium from the iron) so that I'm getting enough. A singleton requires around 1mg while twins require more. If you transfer 2 embryos, assume you're having twins until your scan. Neural tube defects mostly form in first trimester. I take 1-2mg folate extra with this brand https://www.aor.ca/en/product/biofolate on top of the 1mg folic acid in my prenatal. 
If you can't break down folic acid you may have high homocysteine levels. Start with folate 4-6 weeks before your next transfer and don't take any folic acid. Read this:
https://www.aor.ca/en/product/maxmethyl
And this is information via studies funded mostly by the NHS on things you may be concerned about with your new diagnosis:
Under this page, https://sites.google.com/site/misca...ophilia-and-miscarriage/mthfr-and-miscarriage
check out this study: 'Elevated homocysteine is the only type of thrombophilia which causes first trimester miscarriages' 

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/homo


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, Boopin - so excited for you both :flower:
2 have - loving your profile picture, very glam indeed. 
Sienna, good news that you have the green light for January.
Ps- so glad everything is progressing well for you. 
Waiting - I haven't had those tests personally but I hope you get some answers xx 
We are doing well, baby is feeding much better and weighed 6llb 5oz last week which was great. I can't believe she is 3 weeks already, it has been a bit of a blur !! 
I can't believe it is so near to Xmas, I am not organised at all but hey ho!!


----------



## Waiting74

2have4kids - Thanks again for all the information. It really helps since I really had no idea I had any issues. I've only been pregnant once and my baby was trisomy 18, so I've never had a miscarriage and we've only transferred one embryo since I lost my baby and that normal embryo didn't implant. We only have one embryo (normal) left and I just want to make sure to cover all my basis before the next transfer, which we were thinking of doing in February, but maybe I should wait until I have been taking the folate for 90 days???


----------



## boopin4baby

Bluebell, I'm happy to hear that you and your baby girl are both doing well!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell lovely to hear everything is going well and baby is gaining weight. Enjoy the holidays with your wee cherub. Have you got any plans? 

Waiting74 read all you can on dropping homocysteine levels, get on your protocol along with folate and try again. The timing is up to you. 

How was everyone's weekend? I'm just getting my voice back and have a cold. I went to a Christmas craft market with a friend but other than that just relaxing. 1 more week till I'm off for the holidays:bunny:


----------



## ps57002

Vonn, I am confused. Is your ultrasound this Friday or was it last Friday? Sore boobs...sounds good for symptoms!!! 

Crystal any more testing to see if it was your lining? This Friday?

Boopin How are you feeling. Those symptoms sound good! FX crossed your ultrasound will go well. How far will you be at ultrasound?

Sienna, like Boopin, I too took a lot of pomegranate juice for lining and inflammation (just in case), I tried the keep stress down, eat healthy like lentils, nuts, brazil nuts, chick peas, spinach, Kale. I was on estrogen though initially I wasn't absorbing well so they started to have me take part of it vaginally, and I started taking part of it under tongue, that's when absorption went up for lining. I also did the legs up on wall to get blood flowing to uterus. Had pineapple core around transfer plus brazil nuts. Oh and I also tried to not drink/eat cold foods a bit before my transfer/after to keep uterus warm. GL.

Waiting4 I can imagine your frustration but it's better late than never to find out. My doc didn't seem too enthusiastic too in immune stuff. Though yes for me having donor eggs I'm sure was big factor but I felt my immune wasn't as good. So I on my own took prenatal vitamins with folate. Mine is called Baby's best start prenatal by frontrunners at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01400LX6A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. dont like the burps after i take them but it's a small price to pay. Also do all you can to keep your immune in check by keeping stress low, practice meditation etc. Drink/eat immune friendly foods/drinks. 

Bluebell wow 3 weeks already. I am sure it feels like a blur. How is the baby sleeping? So good that baby is gaining weight as should be. Hope mama is getting some rest too and taking care?

2Have Hope your sleep is better? I am feeling bit sleep deprived again too. You are getting closer and closer....

Not much to report here. Again had that panaroma blood test Friday as first time they didn't have enough fetal dna to run test. So don't know gender. Told doc I was still spotting some brown here and there so he showed me quickly on ultrasound baby is ok. How long does that spotting go on? I think my placenta at moment is on front side and hope that is not going to be a problem. My risk for down and something else were very low based on the NT scan/blood thingy. Half Christmas shopping done online. I rarely shop online but this year oh well...Too tired to go out and deal with crowds and shop.


----------



## sienna

Bluebell lovely to hear your both doing well 

PS thanks I&#8217;m going to try as much as I can this next cycle, I&#8217;m glad to hear your baby is doing well


----------



## crystal443

Ps, yep this coming Friday is the appointment :)

Waiting74, I have MTHFR two copies and as 2have said it's best to take folate seperate to any other supplements, mine are called Megafol 5mgs. Also agree with 2have to start them early my RI suggests 12 weeks before transfer if at all possible.

2have, hope your sleeping better my friend not much longer now :)

How are the newly pregnant ladies doing??

Sienna, how are you doing?

Hope everyone is well I've been busy as always, two 20 month olds is a challenge at times.. they are both at the same stage so they are both trying to climb everything, they are both trying to gain that independence etc it's busy days but wouldn't
Change it for anything :)


----------



## Vonn

Bluebell--that little miracle of yours is Christmas present for everyone, so don't worry one bit about not being ready for the holidays! I'm so glad to hear feeding is improving/going well.

Waiting--you have come to the right place. These ladies are so helpful and knowledgeable. Good luck.

Crystal--what exactly are they testing?

PS--how long do you have to wait for the panorama results?

2have--does MacKinley understand there are 2 babies in her mama's belly?

Boopin--how are you feeling? any new symptoms or old ones going away?

Sienna--GL as you gear up!

AFM--my first ultrasound was last Friday at 5w2d, ordered by my IVF clinic. I've attached a pic from it. The black circle is the gestational sac and the dot in the middle is the start of the yolk sac. I get to have another ultrasound this Friday. It will be 6w2d. After that, I will be released to my Ob. I'm still thirsty and my bbs are still killing me; I'm waiting for nausea and extreme tiredness to kick in anytime now. (Though it'd be lovely if they didn't.) Sometimes I wonder if I'm still pregnant, but I am calm most of the time and haven't had any freakouts thinking I'm gonna miscarry, so that's good. I don't have any reason to think this pregnancy won't stick, other than my past track record of failing miserably at everything related to getting pregnant. My body seems to know what to do, which is very reassuring. At acu yesterday, my doc said that my pulses were great for a pregnant woman, very smooth; whereas, my pulses before getting pg were always wiry, which is apparently not as good as smooth. I'll take it! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







5w2d.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ps57002

Vonn...Good to see it on scan right? Take it easy. Yes your body knows exactly what to do. The tiredness and nausea will come in time lol.


----------



## 2have4kids

Lovely photo Vonn! Those symptoms are very common and really it's wonderful to have symptoms than nothing at all. Take it easy and enjoy. I'm excited to see your next scan!


----------



## sienna

Crystal I&#8217;m good keeping busy and looking forward to Christmas with family, the twins sound to be at a lovely stage

Vonn thanks, lovely to see your scan :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Vonn - KMFX for Friday's ultrasound!! :dust:

Hi sienna :xmas3: Enjoy Christmas with your fam!! Sounds like you're going to have lots of fun. xx :xmas16:


----------



## ps57002

Crystal good luck with lining test today. 

Vonn can't wait to hear about your scan today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Vonn, how did you get on today ? Xx


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, everyone! The scan went great. Little raisin has a heartbeat; it was 106, a little low because it's just getting started. Could see the gestational sac and yolk sac easily, but it's right up against the side of the endometrium so kinda hard to measure. I wasn't sure we'd see/hear a hb yet, so that was magical. :cloud9:

Boopin--only two more sleeps until Tuesday & you get to see your little gummy bear. Thinking of you!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wonderful news Vonn. I'm so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Vonn!! Congrats that is wonderful news !!


----------



## Butterfly67

That's fantastic vonn x


----------



## ps57002

Woo hoo Vonn. That's amazing!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn great news!! :bunny::wohoo::dance:


----------



## sienna

Vonn that&#8217;s lovely news I&#8217;m so pleased for you


----------



## Bluebell bun

Delighted for you Vonn, that's fab news.


----------



## Vonn

It's gotten awful quiet on here! It is a busy time of year. I look forward to hearing how all you ladies are doing soon! I am feeling increasingly sick, which everyone I tell is happy about. I'm digging the saltine crackers and ginger ale & hoping my queasiness won't be too obvious at holiday dinners the next two days!

Happy any and all Holidays, ladies!! I hope everyone has wonderful celebrations and/or time off! :xmas3::xmas6::xmas9::xmas14::xmas15::xmas9:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, wishing everyone happy holidays, however you celebrate them.

Vonn great news about the nausea even thought it's not that fun now and then. I used to laugh to myself if I ever barfed in first tri. I had a Christmas lunch at work one year and was so happy to be sick, isn't that just strange!

We're off to a friend's potluck dinner tonight and then mom's house for games and Christmas dinner tomorrow. My Christmas gift to DH and I was a wooden hand carved game board that involves cards and team strategy play. Also tickets to the symphony in Feb with a Pink Floyd theme. I'm pretty sure the twins will be here by then so it'll be grandma & aunty's first time babysitting all three sprogs. 

What's everyone up to at Christmas? I always enjoy hearing about other family traditions. When I lived in NZ they went from house to house eating holiday meals & visiting people. And fish was the main meal, not turkey or lamb. It was strange not to have snow that year for Christmas as they were just heading out of spring and into summer.

Happy holidays!:xmas7::xmas16::xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## ps57002

Vonn nausea is an indication all ok in there though yes no fun for sure. I finally am in stage of not feeling sick eating. Everyone asks me my cravings and I laugh that I crave asparagus broccoli watermelon etc all healthy colourful veggie and fruits. I'm vegetarian so maybe that's why. Lol hubby thinks I torture baby with broccoli asparagus.

Sorry am out of sorts. Have been fighting getting sick for a while and now whammy. Had really nonstop sneezing and running nose eyes on tues. even tummy muscles hurt. Better now no intense nonstop sneezing but still some leftover cold a lil sore throat and some cough. Thankfully just feverish no fever. Doc says I can take Tylenol cold though I've avoided scared to take anything. What do u all take when sick? 

Just doing nasal rinse, taking honey, ginger, gargles.

Feel miserable still.

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop in to see how everyone was doing. 

Vonn-so exciting!!! Congrats to you!! 

No real new news for me, except that I did blood work for lupus and blood clotting issues but all came back normal. Im doing a chromosomal test tomorrow and DH will do one as well. We still want to try on our own first but if the chromosomal test comes back as abnormal then that could obviously change!! 

Hugs to all and I'm hoping that the new year is a great year for all of us!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop in to see how everyone was doing.
> 
> Vonn-so exciting!!! Congrats to you!!
> 
> No real new news for me, except that I did blood work for lupus and blood clotting issues but all came back normal. Im doing a chromosomal test tomorrow and DH will do one as well. We still want to try on our own first but if the chromosomal test comes back as abnormal then that could obviously change!!
> 
> Hugs to all and I'm hoping that the new year is a great year for all of us!!

Stacer!!!! just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!!! Dont know if you rember me but my lil one turned 2 in oct :0


----------



## SKP

Happy New Year!

Hopefully this year is my year I conceive again. And be a sticky bean! One last IVF round. Was going for the Spring, but now have to have surgery to remove scar tissue. Then hopefully by the summer I will do IVF.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ladies happy new year. Yes SKP let this be a lucky year for you as well as and all the ladies here waiting to cycle. :dust:

Hi Stacergirl, nice to hear from you and glad you're doing well.

I hope everyone had a chance to kick their feet up and relax over the holidays xx

Pregnant ladies, how are you all doing? I love that there's a bunch of you now to look forward to updates. It's getting exciting in here!

Crystal, BF, bluebell and all the mothers here was Christmas magical with your lo's? 

I'm really feeling the full effects of a twin pregnancy now. The feet & ankles swell and tingle/itch as the fluid fills the capillaries when I'm on my feet. Sleep with these numb carpal arms is chronically impossible. Congestion set in 3 weeks ago and despite the netti squeeze bottle won't let up. In the last two weeks I've gone from 23 pounds up to 40 pounds up - how does that happen especially when ms has hit me the hardest it's ever been. The other morning I got into a serious dry heaving spell in the shower just from brushing my teeth :haha: i feel huge and DH's eyes bugged out and out slipped a few choice 4 letter words at the side profile of my belly this morning:rofl:I complain but really it's all ok. When you get a dream come true you have to follow through the bumps in the road that are completely expected right?

I'm very much looking forward to the arrival of these little sprogs.


----------



## ps57002

Happy New Year everyone!!!

SKP, hope 2017 is the year for you as well. I hope it brings lots of happiness to you and others.

2Have you are getting closer and closer to your little babies being here. I thought MS would be gone by now. Hugs. As for dear hubby's comments and looks, mine has been acting that way too. I am big in my bottom/thigh area and he says wow every time. 

Vonn how is your MS going on? What other symptoms are you having? I hope you are resting whenever you need to as tiredness will quickly creep in. Any other tests/ultrasounds?

Boopin, you've been quiet. Looking forward to hearing your updates. I hope all is going well.

Crystal, Sienna, Waiting4, Bluebell, how are you all doing? 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Just woke up from nap and groggy.

AFM, had early anatomy scan using doc's old ultrasound machine on Friday. All looked good. I think we know gender but will wait to announce until the full anatomy scan on 1/24th with this place with much better ultrasound machine. Was told my placenta is in front so will take longer to feel baby kick. Week 17 now. Had a little scare as I almost totally fainted commuting to work yesterday. Looks like I may be dehydrated after last week's cold/flu. Back hurts, so need to get some massage!!! Told closest coworkers at work yesterday after the fainting scare.


----------



## Vonn

2have--I can't believe you are already 34 weeks. That is so close, esp with twins! What is the plan? I know a lot of times they induce early/pan C-section with twins. I'm sorry it's been so rough for you! It's okay to complain, it doesn't mean you aren't grateful, at least in my book. 40 lbs is not bad at all for having 2 in there, but the continuing sickness and the carpal stuff sounds terrible. :hugs:

PS--sorry to hear of the fainting spell, scary! So how many weeks are you? I feel like the anatomy scan is around 15-18 weeks, but I can't recall for sure.

SKP--good luck this year!

Boopin--how are you doing?

Crystal--remind me of your timeline...I know there's something about a trip to Disney that's playing into the planning.

Stacer--have you gotten results from the chromosomal test(s) yet? What exactly were they testing for?

AFM--I am in the midst of feeling really crappy, sometimes all day long. I wish it was just one time of day sickness! I've thrown up a few times, including last night. Taking my vitamins is hard, brushing my teeth really gets the gag reflex going, and not having food in my stomach causes trouble. It's hard to eat when I just can't find anything appealing. Last night, on my way home from work, having an egg salad sandwich for dinner sounded amazing. As soon as I hard-boiled the eggs, though, it sounded like the most disgusting thing ever. Peanut butter has been helpful, getting me some protein and fat to fill me up. 

We go in next Friday, 10w2d for a blood test that pulls out fetal dna and analyzes it. It's called "Verifi" and it checks for 6 different syndromes. A little after 11 weeks, I'll have an in-depth exam and a couple ultrasounds, one checking for neck skin-fold thickness (a possible indicator of problems). After having scans at 5, 6, 8 weeks, we now go for a bit without seeing Raisin. The little nugget will look a lot different next time! 

Since my first appt at 5w2d, I have gained at least 3 pounds. They say about 5 lbs during first tri is normal. The weight gain since I started appts that track it isn't too much, but of course I keep adding on the 10 lbs I am up from what I consistently weighed for several years before starting fertility meds. Because of all the weight, my pants are all tight. I am REALLY hoping that some of it is bloat that will go away when I stop the extra hormones. I get to stop the estrace and PIO at 10 weeks. That's next week, yay! The endometrin I stay on through 12 weeks.

Question for you all: When did you stop PIO shots, estrace, endometrin? Did you taper or just stop them?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, PS if you're still feeling weak/faintish do get your iron checked. You fon't want to have a baby with learning disabilities and doctors don't necessarily order hemo / iron tests automatically. Sorry to hear you got the flu!!

Vonn welcome to full on pregnancy, aversions. ms and the lot! I find the aversions the worst because I'm hungry but just can't fathom SO many foods! There are many safe drugs to combat ms. I've had to take a gravol before breakfast & brushing my teeth in the morning recently. It works! And I didn't lose the bloat, it got much worse in 3rd tri to the tune of an extra 20 pounds since Dec 20! Actually they admitted me to triage and then hospital on thursday's ob app because of the rapid weight gain and some other things that were going on. I weaned off progesterone, estrogen and prednisone at 12 - 13 weeks. I do hope your bloat decreases but if not get yourself some maternity tops & bittoms that you can grow into or tunics + leggings work too. The doctors in Canada rarely schedule sections or inductions unless you meet certain requirements: breach with an untrained OB doctor (most here can deliver breach babies whereas in the US they aren't trained in delivering breach births). If your twins weigh a sizable difference and the larger one isn't first they'll section you, preclampsia leading to quick eclampsia where an induction would be too slow, and if the mother requests a section, if there is placenta previa, and if a mother is over 35 and on or after her due date they'll induce, never section. In the States over 80% of sections are unnecessary and the doctors feel safer and are paid more for them. I don't mind if I need one due to the conditions above but there's no way I'd allow any doctor to talk me into a section for anything less than those conditions or an outright emergency. I'm extremely relieved to know Canadian doctors air on the conservative side of invasive procedures. 

So my bp was 165 over 96 on Thursdays ob appt with ~ 20 pounds up for a total of 41 pounds up with half being gained (in mostly fluid) in thr past 2 weeks. My legs are thick with water and unrecognizable. Then bp was up and tgen they saw protein in my urine and a low platelette count. So my ob wrote my work an end date note and I'll be paid in full and have my hours counted towards my annual EI mat leave pay:bunny: SO relieved that I can relax at home until delivery. Then as I was resting in hospital all of my levels were improving so they're going to let me go home tomorrow rather than induce or section me thank goodness! I'll have an antinatal program nurse stop by the house to take baby readings & my levels until I'm ready to deliver. It'll still be hard with DD always wanting to be lifted up and needing attention but we'll figure it out. DH has been incredibly supportive this past week.<3


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!!

2have! Not long at all now yay!! It can literally happen any time now with twins! I went for my 35 week checkup and blood pressure was back up, was swelled so admitted for steroids and water broke that night they were coming anyway lol! Hang in there not much longer at all

Vonn,PS, Boopin all the pregnant ladies hope your all well and doing ok :)

SKP, good luck with your next cycle 

We had a fun Christmas this year, girls understood a little more and really enjoyed opening gifts and playing with toys :) Christmas photo- hope it uploaded correctly
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5022.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal it's so weird to see a warm sunny Christmas photo! The girls look so happy, glad to hear your holidays were great!

I'm still in hospital, induction tomorrow.
This is the last twin bump photo:


----------



## crystal443

I kind of thought it would be sooner rather then later as pre e usually needs treatment. Babies are at a great gestation mama and all is going to fine! 
Your bump looks fab I am so jealous mine was sitting on my lap when I was sitting lol! Amazing time for you and your family :) so happy for you!!


----------



## crystal443

2have, have you started induction yet? If so I hope it's going well :)


----------



## ps57002

Aww 2Have. Now the bump will be replaced with two little ones. I hope all goes well and will be waiting for your update eagerly though I am sure you will have your hands full with the little ones.

Crystal, that is a really nice click of your twins. How precious. And I agree, Christmas and warm weather...ah I'd love that here in East coast. Today it's freezing day.

Vonn dear, you have all the MS full on. Sorry I know it's no fun being sick. I wasn't as bad. Just HATED food. Like you i would think ok this I can enjoy for dinner and then absolutely hate it. Everyone told me to worry about eating something, anything and just take the prenatals to supplement. Ginger ale did help some. For me I could tolerate yogurt most. Are you going to get gender check with the "verifi" blood test? Yes NT scan seems at about that 11 week mark if I recall. I had the early anatomy scan at 16 weeks and will get full anatomy (better ultrasound place) at week 20. Lol seems long ago but I think I stopped the PIO/estrace around 10 weeks too. I stopped estrace altogether but the PIO were tapered off with blood tests. I know it's an uneasy feeling. It seems to all be going well minus your MS symptoms. I hope they go away as soon as possible. I used to think I will never be able to eat proper again but it's gotten better though not 100 % with digestion/heartburn etc.

Boopin, thinking of you...


----------



## Butterfly67

All the best 2H xx


----------



## Vonn

2have--woohoo!! Babies are coming! Safe delivery & cant wait to meet your two new babies. I can't believe that cute bump has/had two babes in there. Lookin' good right til the end. 

Crystal--sweet Xmas pic! 

PS--I wish veggies were appealing like they seem to have to you. But everyone tells me stop beating myself up ab my food issues, so that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## crystal443

Vonn, be gentle with yourself about food I craved a can of Coke everyday while pregnant lol! I had gestational diabetes and my dietician told me to have it and they adjusted my insulin to suit. Once your further along your food aversions will start to go away


----------



## 2have4kids

Ok I've had all day with cirvidil in and it's 13 hours later with cervix pain but no contractions. The on will come check me after her delivery and if I'm favourable put me on oxytocin. If not, will give me morphine + gravol and I'll go to sleep.


----------



## ps57002

2Have thinking of you and hoping things are moving and progressing right along.

Vonn true do not beat yourself over what you can or can't eat. Just do what you can. That's what I was told. I hated veggies too in beginning. Hated it all except tolerated yogurt. In time you will get better.


----------



## crystal443

Hope things are going well for you and bubs 2have xx


----------



## 2have4kids

They gave me gravel & morphine and I slept. Was barfing any water I drank in the morning but was favourable for oxytocin and they wanted to get things going and break water. I told them no, I was dehydrated, exhausted and needed a sleep. So I slept, had breaky and a shower and am awaiting them to come up & start the process. They're in a C-section right now. Long process this!


----------



## crystal443

Oh wow is it what? Things will hopefully pick up quickly once they start the meds. I can't wait until you know what you've had very exciting!


----------



## Vonn

Thinking of you and your babies, 2have! :yellow::yellow:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, 5 hours after they broke my water and hooked me up to an oxytocin drip I gave birth to Miss Teagan Brenna and 17 minutes later her sister Miss Piper Cora appeared breach. They both weighed 4 pounds 14 oz and were doing very well. They're going to be in the NICU for 1-2 more weeks until they learn how to feed well. My ob was fabulous, despite the breach birth I didn't have a scratch on me. Any bruising on Piper's leg went away today and thank goodness for the top up on the epidural as it kicked in right before he tried to position baby #2 for delivery. I saw the look of horror on my sister's face and it told me I wouldn't want to feel any part of that!


----------



## crystal443

Love the names 2have! Very sweet and again congrats lol! Enjoy your first days together xx


----------



## ps57002

2Have

Congratulations on your precious twin babies. How adorable they look. Enjoy each and every moment with your precious family and this new phase. Love their names too!


----------



## Vonn

2have--I'm thrilled for you and your family! Two more girls :cloud9::cloud9: WOW! I love the names, too. And that they weighed exactly the same. That's great. Get some rest, mama.


----------



## sienna

Happy New Year ladies 

2have you had a lovely bump before your beautiful twins were born, I love their names 

PS57002 & Vonn Im glad to hear all is going well with your pregnancies 

SKP  good luck with your next cycle 

Crystal lovely photo of the girls they are growing so quick 

Ive been full of cold & had tonsillitis just starting to feel better, Im just waiting for my period then I can get going with my cycle. Anyone been to Prague have any recommendations?


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna, sorry to hear you were sick. Are you set to cycle in Prague then or not sure of which clinic over there? I'm so glad to hear it's your turn. Will be eagerly following to hear your good news xx

Crystal the names you gave your twins are really the best, I know I made a joke about what you would possibly name them if you had more ie more flowers but my DH and I just love Poppy & Lilly. Beautiful. 

How are our pregnant mamas? My goodness I just looked up the thread and there are so many of you! What a positive year! Boopin I haven't heard from you lately, are you ok? I hope everyone is finding their way through aversions, ms, drug irritations ie bloat etc without too much difficulty. It's a constant reminder that you have a precious gift onboard. Savour every moment of it's glorious rottenness:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Sienna, so sorry you've not been well but here's hoping to a successful cycle :)

2have, thank you and yeah There's actually so many flowers to choose from:haha::haha: Love your girls names though.. I showed Mark a photo and he said aww they are gorgeous girls! Congrats!:thumbup:How are they going? Are they feeding well yet? 

Pregnant ladies, hang in there, it's worth every minute of worry, fear, sickness, frustration etc.


----------



## sienna

2have I&#8217;m cycling at Gennet which is in Prague


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats 2have!! Beautiful names and beautiful girls!! Hope their nicu stay is short!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Oh my gosh hi Lucinda!!! Congrats!! Mine will be 3 in February!! Can't even believe it!! I see you're working on #2?? We just did all those exact tests and they came back normal but still waiting on chromosomal results. The lab either didn't do the test or lost the results bc I went in and had blood drawn but it was at quest and not my ivf clinic. I too am on the same plan as you regarding the trying naturally but that the chromosome results could change that. Hopefully I'll have those results soon to be able to make an educated decision!! 

Vonn-sorry you're feeling crappy!! Hope you feel better soon. Basically dr is just trying to figure why I have recurrent miscarriage, so that's what they're testing. We just haven't found anything wrong which is good but also bad bc nothing to fix. Ugh!! 

Hope everyone is well!! 



Lucinda7981 said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop in to see how everyone was doing.
> 
> Vonn-so exciting!!! Congrats to you!!
> 
> No real new news for me, except that I did blood work for lupus and blood clotting issues but all came back normal. Im doing a chromosomal test tomorrow and DH will do one as well. We still want to try on our own first but if the chromosomal test comes back as abnormal then that could obviously change!!
> 
> Hugs to all and I'm hoping that the new year is a great year for all of us!!
> 
> Stacer!!!! just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!!! Dont know if you rember me but my lil one turned 2 in oct :0Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, I just wanted to jump on quickly to say sorry I have been absent for a while. Life has been pretty busy and I never seem to have time to update properly. 

I wanted to say Hi and that I do think about you and try to read along. Vonn, PS and boopin, I hope you are all doing well and pregnancy are coming along nicely. Sorry to hear of the sickness etc I hope it gets better soon. 

Ladies who are cycling soon, best of luck. 

Little to report from me, 37 weeks now, having a scan in a few days because baby not engaging. But one way or another baby will be here in a few weeks. 

I will try and keep up and post again soon, take care of yourselves.

Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi ladies, 
Happy new year x 
2 have - congrats on your gorgeous girls. Love their names and you did so well delivering them yourself. I hope they are doing well. Those were good weights at delivery. You are going to have your hands full ! it is hard enough with one !! 
Pinkie, so close now. Really excited for you. 
Vonn, fingers crossed your MS will pass soon. 
PS - glad things are progressing well. 
Boopin, sienna , crystal , Stacer - hope you ladies are well. 
We are doing well. Our little princess is now 8 weeks. She weighed 9lb 7oz this week which was great and she is coming on a treat


----------



## ps57002

2Have, how are the babies doing and feeding? Do they keep you up a lot at night?
Bluebell, time sure flies. 8 weeks already!!!
Vonn how's the MS now? Hope it's getting a bit better? Didn't you have the Quad test? Hope all is going well.
Boopin, thinking of you...
Sienna, when is the start of your cycle? Have you picked a clinic?
Crystal, Stacegirl, how are you ladies?
Pinkie, my you are so close now. How do you feel?

All ok here. Week 19. I feel those butterflies but when I don't, it worries me. Still having brown discharge. Will that ever stop for me? Tuesday have full anatomy scan and then OB appt. Been a while since saw little bean, so hope all ok in there. Weird side/back pain, can't be baby's kick, so bit worried, esp with the discharge. The doc never seems concerned about the discharge. Starting to get second round of tiredness kick in.

Would you recommend taking the child prep class before delivery? This being our first, I have no clue....It's a bit pricey though.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ps I had to wear a liner throughout my pregnancy due to constant discharge!


----------



## ps57002

Butterfly67 said:


> Ps I had to wear a liner throughout my pregnancy due to constant discharge!

You helped me breathe a bit better. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## sienna

Pinkie lovely to see your little one is nearly here it doesn&#8217;t seem that long since your transfer. 

PS57002 good luck with your scan, I&#8217;ve started my cycle I have my lining scan next week and if all goes well I will fly to Prague for transfer on the 3rd Feb. 

Anyone heard from Boopin?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, yes Sienna, you should read Boopin's journal. Wishing you all the best with your upcoming transfer. My finger & toes are crossed for you!

PS we just got babies home from the NICU yesterday, last night was rough but we both felt relatively ok in the morning. I'm sure the lack of sleep will catch up! They feed every 3 hours and take about 45 min to diaper change, bf, bottle feed and then pump. Then it's back to sleep again. I'm so grateful DH is home to help.


----------



## ps57002

Bit scared. Doc making me go to hospital labor delivery for evaluation as yesterday had some cramping and cervical pushy feeling. Plus a bit more light brown discharge 2 days


----------



## sienna

Thanks 2have I&#8217;ll have a look at her journal, I&#8217;m glad to hear your babies are now home and doing well, it won&#8217;t be long before their sleeping through the night 

PS57002 thinking of you, fingers crossed all is ok


----------



## ps57002

Thanks Sienna,

Due to some cramping/pressure/discharge on Thursday, when I called doc in am to just check in, was told to go to hospital to rule out preterm labor. Scared me silly.

Based on their tests, they say cervix is a little soft, closed (good), length is 3.7 (good), no contractions noted on monitoring, seems all ok. Concerns me cervix is a bit soft though they say so early on, it's hard to tell on that. Have regular anatomy scan scheduled tomorrow and see obgyn, so hopefully will feel more reassured.

First trip ever to labor and delivery unit and I hope not to be back until due date. The staff was really nice, quick, efficient. Happy with my hospital choice. Doc was constantly in touch with staff at hospital too, so it was reassuring.


----------



## mikihope

I've been posting in the BFP chasers thread, but Vonn kindly pointed out the existence of this thread, as I am now pursuing DE IVF. You all are such awesome women, Im looking forward to getting to know you all! I posted an intro over on the other thread, and I hope it's ok that I just paste it here:



> Hi all, Im new to the thread and new to ttc in general despite being a very ripe old 45! DH is 32, and the love of my life. I always wanted children, but I had terrible partners in the past. Even though weve been trying for a short time (about 4 months, or 4 sets of BFNs!), it feels like a very tough journey so far for me due to my advanced maternal age. I have never felt so old in my entire life! I feel like time has run out for me a long time ago, and I feel pretty desperate and alone. DH is very positive and supportive, but I sometimes feel like he doesn't quite understand what I am going through. So here I am joining this thread in the hopes that I can feel less alone in this journey. Hopefully, as time goes on, I can be of help to others as well!
> 
> We have only been trying naturally as we have been waiting for an appointment with an RE. We will go for our consultation in 2 days. AF just showed yesterday, and even though this is only the 4th time since trying, it is soul destroying to me as I have never been pregnant. I have never seen two lines on a HPT, and I really doubt that I can ever be pregnant with my own eggs. Due to my age, it looks like we have to consider jumping straight to DE. We feel like we are eager to go down that road, but Im not sure if Ill feel some sort of regret as I never had fertility treatments before.
> 
> So CD2 now and going to see an RE in a couple of days. Im excited and afraid!

Since then, I went to see the RE and decided on the spot that we would indeed go with DE. The ball got rolling really fast, as DH and I felt ready, and now weve been matched with a donor that we both liked. I didnt think it would go so fast, as I was looking for an Asian donor and thought it would be tough to find a match. Everything I read said that it could take up to a year, but we found a donor we liked right away! Maybe it was because we didnt really have strict criteria (besides ethnicity), just that the donor be caring and honest.

Been running around doing tests and setting appointments and all the admin stuff (etc etc) that is needed. I start the mock cycle once AF shows I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Mikihope, all the best with your DE, where are you completing your DE cycle? I wish the best for you. You sound eager to get the family going and I hope a pregnancy & healthy baby(ies) ensues!


----------



## sienna

PS57002 How did your scan go, I hope all was well

Mikihope welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycle, which clinic are you using?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the welcome, PS and 2have! My clinic is not a well known one on the forums -- RSC in the San Francisco Bay Area. I seem to be in the minority, going to a local clinic for my DE cycle. I chose this for convenience, and because they have good statistics...

2have- I am definitely eager to start a family, and I have waited for so long for this. Congratulations on your adorable twins!!:baby::baby:

PS- I hope your scan went well.

It looks to me like there are quite a few ladies on this thread who are pregnant or recently given birth. Congratulations! That's wonderful, and it gives me hope!


----------



## Vonn

PS--I'm hoping the scan and OB appt went well. Looking forward to the update!

2have--congrats on getting the babies home! That is great they are doing so well. How's it going now, a few more days in? Have your mom or sister been coming by to help, too (I'm thinking they are local...could be remembering that wrong, though)?

Miki--good to see you made it over here! This group has so much success, it is inspirational. Some continue to struggle, though, and that is esp hard to see.

Sienna--can't wait to hear how the lining scan goes. You are so close to transfer!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--this week we had our first tri ultrasound screening. Everything looked normal, baby had the right amount of fluid at the back of the neck & nasal bone looked good. Yay! And DH was relieved that there were not six legs or two heads (he had some pretty irrational fears). We even got to see our little raisin stretching and kicking his/her legs around. It was pretty sweet! Now we wait for the blood screening results (we chose to do the Verifi/Innatal test), which should come back in 1-2 weeks. Those will hopefully provide us with additional reassurance. Please, no positives or false positives. So long as those results are good, we will probably start telling people. 

In other news, my 35 yr old sister had egg retrieval today for IVF. They'd done 8 IUIs (6 or 7 with femara) previously. At monitoring appts, they were measuring about 10-12 follicles, but 19 were retrieved! Most of those extra ones probably won't be mature, but DANG, 19 is a lot. I'm so nervous to hear the fertilization report tomorrow. They are doing CCS testing & only those that make it to blastocyst are biopsied for testing and frozen. It's super nerve-wracking even when it's not me going through it! :wacko:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, and Hi Vonn! :wave: How true, it's so inspirational to see the successes. I am saddened but in awe of those who struggle.

It's great that you saw your little baby! Good luck with your results, and I hope that your sister gets some good news of her own too.

The RE called today to congratulate us and said he was so excited that we had our donor match. I thought it was nice of him to do that!


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn we were in tears with our first and accidental natural when we saw the good news at the nauchal translucency test and everything normal on the anatomy report. I was terrified that something would be wrong. I can understand your triumph and that wonderful feeling of reassurance! Fx for a healthy number of perfect embryos to freeze. It's nice that you and her can share your experiences. My sister has never wanted children so that's not something we have to chat about. 

It's so frustrating to see failure on this thread especially when couples have paid for testing and treatment of immune issues. I know the pain so well, it's almost like reliving it all over again when I hear someone has prepared so diligently and thrown so much emotional & financial effort in, it's the toughest thing to bear.

DH bought us tix to the Best of Banff International Mountain Film Festival. Mom, a friend (our godmother for the girls) came over to babysit for us. I felt really spoiled getting out for an evening like that. We're usually exhausted from the constant night feeds but the days aren't too bad. I'm really looking forward to our next date night Feb 11 to 'Pink Floyd night' at the Philharmonic Orchestra (DH's Christmas gift). As for everyday stress, it's not too bad so far. We both learned very quickly how to bottle feed both girls at once. But in the event we get too tired or one of us falls ill, there are 3-4 respite charities and one provincially organized section that will come in to relieve parents with multiples or single parents or parents struggling with mental health issues here in our city. They have registered nurse volunteers who'll come in to care for your children while you sleep, get out, get chores done, anything. To give parents a break. I think we'll be ok but if not, they're in my list to call for help. I would never have all 3 girls with just 1 person babysitting while the twins are small, it scares me to have all 3 at once never mind a stranger who's stepping in green.


----------



## ps57002

MikiHope, welcome to the board. I had to wait over a year for donor match due to ethnicity. Glad your wait was shorter and hope that is an indicator of a positive cycle to come. Let all the stars align for a positive result your way.

2Have, wow you have hands full but glad you have figured out a feeding system for your little ones. Also great that you have support options should there be a need. i can imagine how great it must feel to get a break.

Vonn, I am so excited for you. That is indeed a relief to get a good NT scan. I hope the Verifi scan further puts your mind at ease. Also hope your nausea etc goes away real soon. Are you going to find out the gender? I am also going to keep my fingers crossed for your sis and her positive results. It would be great for you to share that experience together.

Sienna, good luck with your lining scan. When is transfer? Can't wait to hear about it and the BFP to follow.

Thank you Sienna, Vonn, MikiHope. My scan went well and all looked good. Still keeping estimated delivery date of June 7. Saw little bean and she was hiding as usual and didn't want to move/wake up. Lazy rainy morning. She has a cute nose!!!. Yes we are team pink!!! Keep praying all goes well.


----------



## sienna

Vonn I&#8217;m so glad your scan went well and I hope your sister is successful

2have nice to hear you were able to get out for the evening, it lovely that you have the options of using volunteers that will help out to give you a break

PS57002 congratulations on your little girl it&#8217;s good to hear she is doing well

I had a my scan today my lining was 7.3mm and not quiet triple lined yet, and I have a myometrium cyst which I&#8217;ve not had before. The clinic have reviewed my scans and there happy for my transfer to go ahead next Friday. A couple of questions ladies what are your thoughts on embryo glue and also do I need a letter to take injections and gel with me on the flights. For my last transfer I just had tablets so not an issue.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, PS! Poor you, having to wait over a year due to ethnicity, but I'm so happy for you that you have cute little baby on board now!

Well, I hate how I sometimes get these silly negative thoughts, but I was initially thinking that we found our donor match "too fast". I'm sure if I had to wait, I'd think that was some kind of bad omen too. Where has my usual positivity gone? Argh :dohh: :wacko:

2Have- I can't imagine how exhausted you must be. I'm impressed at how well you're coping.


----------



## mikihope

Sigh, the RE called and gave me some bad news about my pre cycle lab tests. I apparently have no immunity to chicken pox, and have to be vaccinated. I&#8217;m about to take the rubella vaccine once AF shows (next week, hopefully), and I plan to do the chicken pox one at the same time.

But&#8230; I read online and it says that I have to do two (?!!) shots, spaced one month apart, and that one shouldn&#8217;t be pregnant for 3 months after the shots. I know it&#8217;s a very tiny thing, and almost everyone here has had giant waits and massive heartbreaks, but somehow I&#8217;m shattered by this news :cry:

It's such bad luck, plus I'm pretty sure I had it before. My mom told me, and I was unable to get it from my sis and dad when they had it, so we all presumed that I was immune. I was all ready to start everything, and I don't know if I will lose the donor...


----------



## 2have4kids

Miki can your FS not still harvest the eggs, get the donation from your DH and then freeze the embryos? I know fresh is best but if you really like this donor maybe that's the way to go? As well, I'm impressed your clinic tests you for your antibodies to various diseases before they get you pregnant. 

There seems to always be disappointments/ups & downs with cycles in my experience. From my coordinator telling me to take the Lupron jab at the wrong time and then having to do it twice, to another clinic refusing to tell me the height of my donor (it's my right legislated by law to know this!) to my most recent cycle where the coordinator forgot to mention when I was to start taking progesterone and telling me they'd have to cancel my cycle:dohh: (me with a few chooce 4 letter words on the other side of the email explaining how they'd have to rebook the appt to 2 days later rather thN have me cancel my non-refundable accoms & flights to Europe).:grr:
There's always something. Hang in there!


----------



## Vonn

Miki--sorry to hear you will have a delay. This is quite the rollercoaster ride, lots of ups and downs. You have to get your body ready, though, so try to think of it that way. We had a similar situation in August. The donor and I were ready to start and I went in for a monitoring appt...and came out with an appt for polyp removal surgery & at least two months delay for a transfer. I was really upset and felt like it was just never going to happen, it was just roadblock after roadblock. My clinic said they were still going to stim the donor so we could either get her frozen eggs or DH could give a sample, create embryos and freeze them. We opted for DH to fly cross-country and do his thing. That was extra work and expense, but it worked well. My cycle got wonky and we didn't go out for transfer until Thanksgiving week.


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, 2have and Vonn. It was very nice of you to reply so fast, and with such comforting words.

2have- Thanks, I might try to find out about freezing, if it comes to that. My clinic managed a successful birth from 19 year old embryos, so maybe freezing isn't a terrible 2nd option. Your stories with the mix ups sound hair-pullingly frustrating! Hopefully I don't go through as many frustrations, but then you're probably right -- there's always something!

Vonn- How true, I'm getting my body ready. It's so easy to think badly of one's body when dealing with infertility, though. I was blaming mine for being one of the rare ones that didn't have immunity to chicken pox :growlmad: I'm sorry that you had to go through such a stressful delay, including having to go for polyp surgery. I'm glad that it worked out for you!

AFM- The news had to come just as I was preparing to relax this weekend, and finally get to enjoy the thought of proceeding with the mock and real cycles. 

I'm sure I'll feel much happier tomorrow, but earlier today I was so disappointed that I almost couldn't continue working (got the call at work). It's such a little thing, I think I just built up my excitement too much, and it felt like it all came crashing down at once!


----------



## sienna

Mikihope sorry to hear of your delay, I&#8217;ve not come across a clinic before that checks immunity to different childhood diseases but sounds like a good approach to protect any babies. I hope you&#8217;ll be back on track soon.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! Yeah, DH and I have been telling ourselves that it&#8217;s a good thing the clinic is so proactive with trying to protect the babies and the pregnancy. I have to do so many tests, and an EKG. It does make me feel old, though!

I went for my weekly hike today, and it invigorated me and cleared my mind. I think I don&#8217;t feel so bad now about the possible delay. I&#8217;m really grateful for the ability to be active once again, as I was bedridden after a horrible cycling crash on the road last May. I was on my road bike going downhill at high speed, and this cyclist in front turned suddenly into my path. I broke my elbow (of my dominant arm) into two, and my pelvis in three places! It was a horrible time in my life. I was in a wheelchair and in so much pain for so long, and I believed that I would never be able to try to get pregnant due to the terrible injuries and my advanced maternal age. But now&#8230; I&#8217;ve bounced back and am able to do things like running again, and here I am trying to get pregnant!

Oh, and the nurse got back to me and said that it is possible that I only need to wait one month after the 2nd (booster) shot. So that would make it a 2 month wait, and not 4 months. She has to confirm this with the RE. Am waiting with bated breath&#8230;


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow that is quite a bad accident! Were you able to sue? My sister tore her shoulder during a kayaking trip, came home to Canada and was incrediy lucky to be triaged into quick surgery due to the type of injury it was and then this lady and her son were on the bike path and the son looked away verring into my sisters oncoming lane. She flew head first off her bike and re-tore her shoulder. It's now considered inoperable and permanently damaged. The mother & son fled and my sister had to foit the bill for her injuries & totalled bike. It seems like bike injuries are often the worst, high speed, high impact. You're amazing to have recovered from all that as well as you did!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Vonn, I feel much better now, even though my arm is often sore (I have a plate and screws in there). I made rapid progress because I was very determined and stubborn, and did a ton of daily rehab. I also seem to have Wolverine-esque powers of healing. Too bad it doesn&#8217;t translate to having great eggs!

I&#8217;m so sorry your sister had to go through this too. It is soul-destroying. You can see and relive the exact moment when you know your life has changed forever. I hope that her shoulder gets better despite the permanent damage. My guy also tried to escape from his responsibility, and we found him from his particulars on the police report, and are still trying to claim our expenses from him. I was an avid cyclist before then (haven&#8217;t been back on my road bike yet), and I had participated in triathlons and bike races. Well, I was a serious recreational cyclist and not a pro, but I was experienced enough to know that it was 100% his fault. I&#8217;ve never had any sort of fall, however minor, from my bike before then. It was pretty high speed as I was cycling halfway down a hilly road, so even though I tried to tuck and roll, I slammed hard onto the road. I couldn&#8217;t walk or move my legs, and was carried in a stretcher straight to the trauma ward. The worst thing was that DH didn&#8217;t even know until I had been there for 4 hours, as he was working that day.

I remember those dark days of recovery, when I was barely able to move, and I felt like my whole body was wracked with pain. It took me more than 3 months before I could almost look forward to going to sleep, instead of dreading it. But I worked hard on my recovery, and I bounced back in a most miraculous manner! The docs were stunned at my recovery. At least then I could work on my body and get it to where it needed to be. With this infertility journey, I feel like it is out of my hands. It&#8217;s quite scary.

Anyway, AF showed today, a day earlier than I expected. So that&#8217;s great news for me. I now feel like I&#8217;m moving forward, and I take the estradiol pills starting tomorrow. Yay, my first med on this journey!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, a quick hi from me! Hope everyone is well and welcome to Miki it's a roller coaster ride but you'll get there :) 

2have so glad things are going well, we did the 3-4 hourly feeds, I went to bed around 9:00pm and Mark did the feed around 11:00pm and then I did them alone at night, he then helped with the 6:00am feed before work and on weekends we both did the feeds. His job requires mental alertness or his butt would have been awake helping lol! It's exhausting but thankfully isn't for a long time, these two were sleeping through by 10-12 weeks so hang in there mama! 

PS, I think it was you that had all the discharge? I had to wear a liner all pregnancy same as Butterfly, hang in there!

Hi everyone else, I did read back but I forgot that quickly I'll have to go back again haha! The girls are 22 months today just two months shy of 2.. where has that time gone?? Big girls now but wouldn't change it their so funny now :)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the welcome, and hi Crystal! It's so nice to hear about your adorable girls. What a wonderful time you all are having together!


----------



## hubbardalicia

Thanks for sharing. :)


----------



## Vonn

Miki--your accident sounds horrifying. I hope your amazing body will also know just what to do once you are pregnant!

Crystal--I love hearing funny baby/toddler stories. Got any ones that are easy to share?!?

2have--It sounds exhausting (I think I'd be delirious), but you just make it sound so matter of fact. I'm curious about how MacKinley is taking it all in.

PS--how far along are you know? How's the bump?

Sienna--how did the transfer go yesterday? How many did you transfer? Thinking of you and can't wait for an update.

AFM--We got our genetic screening results on Thursday and everything came back normal. Woohoo! That felt really good, esp for DH, who was more nervous than I was about it. We also found out the gender. I'll share, but first I want to know what you ladies guess! :winkwink:

On a sadder note, my sister had zero embryos make it to blastocyst, after starting with 15 mature eggs. One of the three that fertilized made it to day three, but that was as far as any of them got. It was so upsetting to see her go through this. And of course, there are no words. The Dr was able to meet with them the next morning before she headed out of town, so that was nice. The first thing she said was, "Well, I certainly wasn't expecting us to be in this situation," because the stimming and retrieval had gone so well and they seemed like a "slam dunk" case. Long story short, they decided to change up the protocol and try it again. Last protocol was pretty standard, this one is "the kitchen sink."

Even more drama because I told my parents I thought they should have a better idea of what happens in the IVF process. They did not take that very well, were very upset (my mom said she was "devastated" :dohh:). I was shocked at their over reaction. It wasn't like I was saying that I think they don't love or support us (and I told them that multiple times). I just feel like it's their second child to go through all this, why wouldn't they want to understand what is actually happening? Their cluelessness comes off like an insult, like they think it's not that big of a deal. (Alert: It's a huge deal. It takes over your life.) We've been pretty open with them and told them not to be afraid to talk to us about it (me especially, because, as you can see, I'm quite the blabbermouth), but after awhile, always having to be the one offering information to people who seem to have no clue about what's happening gets old. I'd just had enough and had to say something. I was annoyed but also felt I brought it up in a sensitive way & wasn't mean to them about it, so I was thrown off by how poorly they reacted. I have to remember they are of the generation where people don't communicate honestly because it could result in recognizing an area of conflict. Heaven forbid we be open about something when being passive-aggressive could get the point across. Excuse the sarcasm. :wacko: Whew. Thanks for letting me get all that off my chest...


----------



## 2have4kids

Vonn I find that generation very childlike. I'm sorry to hear about your sister's failed ivf. Fx for the next try xx. My mom 'forgot' to tell me of her 10 years struggle to get pregnant, and the twin placentas they found when they delivered my sister. I told her that had she found the interest in telling me about her fertility struggles she could have saved me over $50,000K. My sister was pretty taken aback when she heard she could have been a twin. 

Today we did a newborn photo shoot and when DD was tired & fussing grandma tried to take her off her dad. She knows full well that when toddlers are tired they want their parents, we do this almost every time she visits. Yet she still pulled DD off dad and therefore DD had a massive tantrum which disturbed the twins from sleeping as they were being photographed:dohh: Then she insists on sitting in the middle row with the twins while we drove home and couldn't find where her seat belt goes so both twins screamed bloody murder for 5 minutes while mom dilly-dallied about. Then I asked her to let dad take the twins out of their carseats but knowing she's too arthritic to depress the release buttons she took all of their blankets off with the door and trunk open and wouldn't get out to let dad in to help them out. Then, realizing her mistake she proceeds to slowly and carefully cover them up. At this point there are 5 of us waiting on her to get her arse out of the car, screaming babies....again, husband outside getting snowed on, twins, a toddler and myself freezing in the cold nasty -30 degree weather, grumpiness heightened by all of us desperately in need of a nap. Her intentions are good but she definitely isn't capable of putting the children's needs first. She puts her wants ahead of anything I ask of her and anything the girls need. :grr:

I don't think you should beat yourself up over stating your opinion to your parents. And if they are offended, that's fine. It's not the most constructive way of dealing with information but it's their way. Don't recant or apologise, they need to wake up to being so insensitive about the process and this is even more relevant now that your sister has to try again.


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- Thanks, I really hope this advanced maternal age body knows what to do! Congratulations on your genetic screening results! Please tell us what the gender is, I have no idea what I would guess&#8230; boy? 
Oh no, I&#8217;m so sad for your sister, and for you too. I really hope the next cycle is the one. Thank goodness she has you to support her. Sadly, your parents can&#8217;t really understand the whole IVF thing. I do agree with you and 2have &#8211; it seems to be common in that generation. Ignoring difficult issues and pretending that all is well&#8230;

2have- That sounds frustrating! Luckily your mom means well. My mom thinks everything is about her (and is super critical), so I haven&#8217;t told my parents I&#8217;m doing DE, and in fact I have never mentioned that I&#8217;m even trying to conceive. I have tried to have discussions with my mom about adoption (I have thought about that in the past), and she gets upset and says that the child will have all sorts of problems, and how it&#8217;s not the same as having &#8220;my own child&#8221;. So&#8230; I dread what she would have to say about DE. 

Sienna- Oh yes, did you do your transfer yet?

AFM- I had the saline sonogram and mock transfer done on cycle day 6. The mock transfer went well, but my uterus didn&#8217;t seem happy with the saline introduction bit, as I experienced a few severe painful cramps. I thought it was supposed to be painless! Other than that, it felt pretty good.

I had a bit of a scare when the person doing the sonogram said that there seemed to be some polyps in there, and we might need to get those taken out. I spent the day at work feeling really worried. But when they called at the end of the day, they told me that the RE said everything looked fine.

The lining was 6.9 mm and triple striped, and my estrogen level was good (no idea what it was, though). So it looks like the pills are working, I guess. I have never done this before, so I can&#8217;t tell! Still, I was pleased that all I have to do right now is to continue taking those pills 3x a day. Then I go for the day 12 check on Thursday... slowly moving forward...


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies, I&#8217;m back from Prague and had two five day blastocysts transferred, all the staff at the clinic was lovely and my transfer went fine it wasn&#8217;t uncomfortable like last time and I had no bleeding this time. Just have a long two week wait now.

Vonn I am so glad to hear your genetic screening is all clear; you must be relieved, I&#8217;m guessing a girl. I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your sisters failed cycle I hope her next one is successful.

2have grandma sounds a handful and adding unnecessary stress, did you get some good photos in the end though?

Mikihope sorry to hear about your problems with your mum, it&#8217;s really difficult when you don&#8217;t have that additional support, we haven&#8217;t told family about IVF either and not sure what they&#8217;ll say or even if we will tell them. I&#8217;m glad to hear your mock cycle is going well, fingers crossed your next scan is on track too.


----------



## crystal443

Sienna!! Best of luck in this two week wait :)

Vonn, I agree with 2have about parents, my dad has passed but my mum I have to be very blunt with or she won't hear me and it's so frustrating. Everytime we had a loss she would say are done yet?? WTF so I finally got really pissed off and told her no more she would never know what was happening and she doesn't know a single thing. 

I do have a funny toddler story for you it's a bit embarrassing acually, we were at a family BBQ with family etc for my son's 19th and his girlsfriends family was there. First time we met them but awesome people lol! His girlfriend has an older sister with a 2.5 year old and a baby boy. The sister is very outgoing and was talking away and Lily walks up to her and touches her boob then lifts her shirt up to say here's mine:blush: they were not breastfed and why she chose that moment to notice boobs is beyond me:haha: was a bit embarrassing but I laughed harder then anything. She is unpredictable on a good day, Poppy quietly looks at her like she's lost her mind lol


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna congrats on being pupo, it sounds like everything went super smoothly. They do know what they're doing over there and man those Czech clinics make beautiful babies:happydance: did you put one or two embryos back? Yes we did get some awesome newborn shots. We just got the birth story photographs back and she went over and above and gave us a bonus video of the delivery & NICU scenes. It brought me to tears. Mind you that's not hard to do these days with the fluctuating hormones and lack of sleep...

Crystal that is really hilarious about Lilly! You never know what those little innocent minds are going to do. 

Mikihope it sounds like you're ready to go then! That's very exciting. Sorry about the cramps, I didn't feel a thing with my ivf transfers, let's hope it's more like that for you!

Vonn, I think it's a girl, I don't know why.

Well it's 2:50am and DD#1 is still awake. She's puked 3 times tonight and we don't know why. Just trying to keep her hydrated and get her to bed. I'm going on fumes from last night already lol. I think this year will be a bit of a tired blur.


----------



## sienna

Thanks ladies 

Crystal they&#8217;re so funny at that age you never know what they&#8217;ll do next

2have I put 2 back, I&#8217;m glad to hear you got some good photo&#8217;s it was all worthwhile, hope DD#1 gets better soon


----------



## Butterfly67

Siena fingers crossed x

Vonn I think boy! So sorry about your sister &#128533;


----------



## mikihope

Sienna, congrats on being PUPO! If you decide to tell your family, I hope that theyre super supportive. Ah well, Im used to not having support from family, always having taken a different path in life. Also, I dont have any relatives here, except for DH. My family is a whole 17 hour plane ride away!

2have- Yeah, thanks, its looking like things are continuing to move forward. I had my consult with the perinatologist today. They are very strict at my clinic, and worried about pregnancy at my age, so I had to get a whole slew of tests, plus EKG. Luckily, they came back great, and the perinatologist said that I was really healthy. I hope my transfer is like yours, painless and with a brilliant outcome! I hope that poor DD #1 gets better real soon, and that you manage to squeeze in some rest!

Crystal- Is that what I have to look forward to if I am ever blessed with a toddler? :haha:


----------



## sienna

Mikihope glad to hear all your tests went well, our transfer date will be here before you know it, have they given you a rough idea of a date yet?


----------



## ps57002

Miki, you are such a fighter for coming back from such a horrible accident. Keep positive and I pray more positives to come your way.

Crystal, your little girls (not so little) are so adorable. Thank you for sharing. Lol the story with Lily. The boobs...yes little girls have to figure that out. Funny and awkward too at same time.

2Hope, hows your daughter doing now? Hope she's feeling well? How is it going with the twins? 

Sienna: Congrats on being PUPO. When do you test? Any symptoms. Keeping all toes and fingers crossed for you.

Vonn, sorry about the family stuff. As you've read my family stuff, my family is insane too in so many ways. Still not there with my bro who refuses to talk/meet. Possibly meeting this weekend and hope all the fireworks don't go off again at same time. Families can be so complicated and stressing. I am sorry about your sister. At least she has you to confide in and I am sure that helps her tremendously. As for guessing your baby's gender...I saw a girl too. Lol I want a buddy in my pregnancy since we are team pink too!!! Do tell!

AFM. Tiredness is still keeping me down. Sleeping difficult due to all the bathroom breaks and also stress keeping me up at times. Mind doesn't shut off. Week 23 almost now. I think this baby just likes to bounce on my vagina and bladder. I can feel movements but don't yet see it outside. She reacts a lot to hubby talking to her lol. Keeping fingers crossed for all to continue to go well. Supposing the glucose test will be in 3 weeks or so...

Sorry if I missed anyone. I am brain dead today and really tired.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! No idea when transfer would be, I still have to get my chicken pox and rubella booster shots at the end of this month. Transfer can only happen 30 days after that.

Ps- Thanks for your wonderful words. I will stay positive! My body was so good to me after the accident, it really amazed me how it responded to the work I put in. That somehow sounds hilarious, your baby bouncing on your bladder. But poor you, I hope you get more sleep soon :sleep:


----------



## sienna

PS57002 thanks, my official test day is the 17th not sure if I will test before then or not yet, I&#8217;ve no symptoms yet just been full of cold since I got back. Lovely to hear you&#8217;re at week 23 already & I hope all goes well with your bro and you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## mikihope

Sienna, think I've read that having a cold after transfer is a good sign? Let's hope it is for you!

Argh, my day 12 lining has just measured less than my day 6! Apparently it was 6.07 mm (was 6.85 and trilayered on day 6) and the person didn't say anything about trilaminar... I'm really crushed, even though this is my mock cycle :cry:


----------



## sienna

mikihope said:


> Sienna, think I've read that having a cold after transfer is a good sign? Let's hope it is for you!
> 
> Argh, my day 12 lining has just measured less than my day 6! Apparently it was 6.07 mm (was 6.85 and trilayered on day 6) and the person didn't say anything about trilaminar... I'm really crushed, even though this is my mock cycle :cry:

Mikihope  I really hope so but dont want to get my hopes up. Im sorry to hear about your mock cycle what meds were you on and are they asking you to do another mock cycle?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, I am sorry it's taken so long for me to update, preparing before my section was hectic and after has been just as crazy, today was the first time I had a couple of hours with just me and my baby, although I am extremely grateful for all the help I am receiving. I gave birth by elective c section 10 days ago to a beautiful boy, he is everything I dreamed he would be and the image of his handsome father. I am recovering well and loving every moment of motherhood. 

Good luck to the ladies who are currently growing their miracles and to the ladies who are cycling, stay strong and keep believing, your dreams will come true X


----------



## Vonn

Pinkie--Congratulations on the healthy arrival of your beautiful baby boy!! :cloud9:So good to hear from you and hear everything is going well. I hope the incision is healing and it's lovely to know you are getting lots of support. Lots of baby cuddles to you! :baby:

Miki--there's lots of ups and downs in this process, as you are definitely finding out. :hugs:

PS--sorry to hear you are struggling with a lot of fatigue. Just be good to yourself, you've got a lot going on in there! Good luck with meeting your brother. I really hope things can settle down on that front for you.

Crystal--Thanks for sharing the funny story! I think Lily read her audience and knew that this woman would be able to handle her question. :haha:

2have--I agree with your assessment about our parents' generation being childlike. I think that's true in a lot of ways. My mom especially, and she's getting worse...more self-absorbed, more insecure. 

AFM--Anyway, I can't spend too much time worrying about her as I got myself a whopper of a cold. Been home from work for a day and a half, not good when I am trying to save up as much time as I can for August (or thereabouts), when I will be having a :pink:GIRL:pink:! So many baby girls on this thread. Both my DH and my acupuncturist were right. I had no strong feeling either way.


----------



## mikihope

Pinkie- Congrats on the arrival of your baby boy!

Sienna- Fx for you! I'm on 2mg oral estradiol 3x a day. I was told to add an extra 2mg pill vaginally, starting today. I'll go in for another lining check in 3 days! Grow, lining, grow...

Vonn- Yes, I'm finding out about the ups and downs! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Monday's scan. Yay, a girl :pink: I guessed wrong, but congratulations!

Oh, I found out that my day 6 measurement was actually only 5.6 mm, so it actually got marginally thicker. Silver lining, I guess :shrug:


----------



## sienna

Pinkie congratulation on your baby boy, glad to hear all went well :flower:

Vonn sorry to hear you have not been well I hope you feel better soon & congratulations on being team pink :happydance:

Mikihope fingers crossed your lining improves and youll be all set on the right dose for your transfer cycle.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! I'm really afraid that my lining won't respond. I bought POM to drink, and today out of desperation I lay on the bed with my legs up the wall, but I don't know of what else I can do to help my poor thin lining. I fear that being on bcp for 20 years may have thinned it beyond all help :cry:

Do you have any promising symptoms, or is it too early?


----------



## sienna

Mikihope no symptoms yet, although I&#8217;m finding it hard to not test yet, I hope your lining improves mine was slow last time so this time I&#8217;m also on oestrogel which is a gel you rub into your skin as well as the 3xday tablets. I also drank pomegranate juice, daily walks and brazil nuts fingers crossed you get some improvement.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, congrats on your boy, isn't it fun to see our partners in their sweet little pudgy faces! I had a good inner giggle when my mothers friends all said the twins look like my DH, being donor embryo they sure did match us up well!!

Vonn at first I wanted boys but omg girls are just SO much fun to dress up. Man boys are cute but girls just sparkle in those sweet little dresses!

Miki, if you're exercising like you normally do tone it right down to help your body divert it's energy to other things, you do sound like you're already taking it easy. Have you tried a hot pack on your lower belly? It would bring extra blood & circulation to the region. I wish you good luck, can your specialist up your estrogen or give you anything extra?

PS how's everything with you? I hope first tri is going well. The frequent peeing only grts worse, and sorry to hear you're having troubles sleeping. Magnesium deficiency can sometimes make for sleepless nights and mag supplements also get rid if restless legs and muscle cramps in 3rd tri and they prevent constipation. I hope it settles down for you soon!

Sienna I'm checking everyday nust in case you decide to test early. I can't wait to hear your good news!


----------



## mikihope

I&#8217;m checking too to see if you test, Sienna! Thanks for sharing your experience. I never knew there was an estrogen gel, that sounds pretty good to try. I wonder what they will do if my lining doesn&#8217;t improve. I got really depressed today all of a sudden, thinking about how my lining is going to prevent me from ever getting pregnant.

Oh yes, I do daily walks too. But I&#8217;ve been doing them with DH since after my accident back in June last year. So I guess the walks won&#8217;t help me any more than they already have. I think I&#8217;m going to try raspberry leaf tea and L&#8217;arginine if my lining doesn&#8217;t plump up!

2have, thanks for the heat pad suggestion! Turns out I have one which DH bought for my recovery from my accident. So I heated it up and used it. I really like this, I think it really will help! Oh, I haven&#8217;t been able to exercise much these days, so it&#8217;s just daily walks and slow/short runs every now and then. Looks like I shouldn&#8217;t feel bad about my lack of exercise, if too much is bad for the lining. I'm not sure if the RE will up the estradiol dosage, I'm currently taking 2 mg pills 3x orally and one 2 mg pill vaginally.


----------



## Vonn

Sienna--I'm another one watching for your posts!

Miki--this is all about playing the long game...you'll get there, they will get you there, it just may take some tweaking. It could just end up that you need a few days more than average to get your lining to where they want it. But there are other tricks if your body is stubborn. First off, don't know if you are doing this, but acupuncture could help. Here's an interesting success story: I know one woman who was having trouble with her lining prior to a donor egg IVF round. After two cancelled cycles, they actually stimulated her like she was going to do IVF with her own eggs and the combo of the estrogen with the stim meds somehow got her lining to grow. She's currently 25 weeks pregnant.


----------



## mikihope

Vonn, thanks for the encouragement. I really need it today. For some reason, I'm feeling really down and hopeless. I'm so afraid that my lining will not cooperate and the clinic will just give up on me. It's so ridiculously easy for me to feel discouraged, I guess because I've never been pregnant before. I feel like it's never going to happen for me.

Interesting story about the "pretend" IVF cycle working for that woman. I really hope that my clinic can help me build up my lining, whichever way turns out to work. I am already doing all I can think of to improve it. Well, except for acupuncture! That's a good suggestion, I've been avoiding it because it's one more appointment that takes time away from work. But it could be time to try it...


----------



## ps57002

miki don't loose hope. Mine was slow and so ended up taking one estrace vaginally and one dissolved under tongue and one regular for better absorbing. Also did some accupuncture, pomegranate juice, avoided cold drinks food. Warm heat pad is good too. Avoid stress and think positive. 

Sienna keeping a check on your testing here too. All fingers crossed.

Pinkie, yay glad your little sunshine is here. Enjoy your little bundle of joy.

Vonn yay pink team. How do you feel? Have you told many people?

2have. Really helped to read your post in middle of last night. I've had lots of sleep loss lately plus last 2 nights some restless leg thingy. So after reading your post I sprayed on some of my spray on magnesium oil on my feet in middle of night and my legs were better. Will try to see if it helps sleep too. Baby is a bit less active last 2 days (week 23 now) so getting worried all ok in there. How are you doing? 

Sorry I'm using phone to respond so if I'm leaving anyone out. Will log in properly soon.

Boopin if you are reading, still thinking of you and sending lots of hugs


----------



## ps57002

Grr why did I call obgyn to ask about less movement etc and he's away so sending me to hospital for monitoring. Hubby bit upset that I constantly worry like this. I mean I feel movement but not as much and intense so I know she's there. Here goes our day off at hospital. Kinda mad at myself . It's tough being first time mom and the level of responsibility of keeping little bun safe makes me worry over everything.


----------



## ps57002

Grr why did I call obgyn to ask about less movement etc and he's away so sending me to hospital for monitoring. Hubby bit upset that I constantly worry like this. I mean I feel movement but not as much and intense so I know she's there. Here goes our day off at hospital. Kinda mad at myself . It's tough being first time mom and the level of responsibility of keeping little bun makes me worry over everything.


----------



## 2have4kids

ps57002 said:


> Grr why did I call obgyn to ask about less movement etc and he's away so sending me to hospital for monitoring. Hubby bit upset that I constantly worry like this. I mean I feel movement but not as much and intense so I know she's there. Here goes our day off at hospital. Kinda mad at myself . It's tough being first time mom and the level of responsibility of keeping little bun makes me worry over everything.

As long as you're still feeling baby move right? There was a lady on one of my subscribed threads who stopped feeling movement on a Sunday and everyone told her she's prob just fine and to wait till her Thursday OB appt. It wasn't fine, she had sadly lost her baby (20+ weeks). It's always better to be safe than sorry but how much movement = reduced movement, well check with triage when you're in hospital so that you have some guidelines to go by. It'll save your mental health:haha:
I went in once because one baby was very quiet, she was fine after all but it's worth checking. Can you go by yourself & leave DH behind to do his own thing? They make you lay there and press a button when you feel baby for 2-3 hours, something I didn't want to drag DH in for. Just have a good book/cell phone charged and entertain yourself during the time they keep you xx


----------



## mikihope

Aw, PS, I'm sure it's normal for first time moms to worry like you're doing :hugs: I agree with what 2have said, and I feel it would probably help you to be monitored for your peace of mind. 

Thanks for sharing what you did to help your lining along, I feel less alone and worried now. Wow, you managed to avoid cold drinks and food. I read it would help, but I just can't cut down on cold drinks. I have started the POM juice, heat pack and doing the legs up the wall thing. DH bought Brazil nuts for me today. I found it cute that he knew how many I was supposed to eat, as he had read up about how to improve my lining!

Lucky you, you only had to take 3 estrace a day. I now am up to 5, as I was told to add one more vaginally in the morning. So now it's 3 orally and 2 vaginally :wacko: The good news was that my lining grew a little over the past 3 days -- from 6.1 mm to 7.1 mm! I have to go in 4 days later to see if I can make it to 8mm. It's still scary, but I am relieved that my lining actually grew!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies!

Pinkie, a boy!!!! Yay congrats to you that is fantastic!

2 have was just on Facebook your girls are coming along leaps and bounds. They are beautiful little ladies all three of them 

Miki , I was on 12 mgs of estrogen per day so 6 in total per day mostly because I just don't absorb well and I was sniffing Synarel. You can also take other things like Viagra pessaries and another called Trental

Sienna how are you going?

Hi everyone!


----------



## ps57002

That's great that lining got better miki. Keep up what you are doing and hoping it gets better still. Mine was slow but caught up well in end.

Thanks 2Have for sharing that info. Yes better safe than sorry. All did check out well. Baby was busy but wasn't feeling much probably due to position changes etc.

Sending quick hello to everyone else!


----------



## mikihope

Great to hear that baby is doing well, PS! I'm sure that must have been a relief for you to see your baby busily moving around. Thanks, I hope my lining recovers like yours did.

Crystal, I'm now up to 10 mg. I didn't know you could sniff something too. How interesting that there are so many things that they can try, I'm learning so much as I go along!


----------



## sienna

hi ladies, I&#8217;m BFN as you can imagine we&#8217;re both devastated, I&#8217;m not sure at the minute if we will try another cycle. DH doesn&#8217;t what to continue throwing money away and is suggesting we either give up on having children or look at adoption.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Sienna, I was thinking about you this morning. I'm so sorry and can only imagine the devistation you're feeling. 
Take some time for yourself and think about next steps (with or without a plan for next try/adoption). I'm sending you massive bear hugs from Canada xx :hugs::hug:


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna - Sending you the biggest & tightest ((hugs)) that I possibly can!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

There aren't enough or the right words that I can say to console your pain. I know the feeling all too well. All I do know is... time can and will heal your wounds. Infertility just fuck*n sucks!! I'm so sorry that you have to go through this once again. Take all the time you need in order to care for yourself. We're all here for you my dear, waiting for your return. <3


----------



## mikihope

Oh Sienna, I'm so sorry. I'm not sure if I can say anything that would help ease your pain, so here are some (((hugs))) :hugs::hugs: Please take care of yourself, and we're always here for you :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

Sienna I am so sorry. It all sucks and only time heals when you get hit with such blows. Take the time to feel what you do. Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## mikihope

Had my lining check on Friday. It inched up to almost 7.5mm, but its still not 8mm, and they want me to go in for another check on Tuesday. I dont think it will be much thicker than Fridays measurement. In fact, I have this fear that it will be thinner. Sigh, Ive been doing so much for lining growth, and it doesn't seem to be cooperating. It's already been 21 days of taking estrace. I'm feeling like a lining failure...


----------



## mikihope

How is everyone? It's been quiet here of late...

My lining ended up the same as before, it didn't grow :nope: My RE and I decided that we would stop the mock cycle and start the "real cycle". I just got AF today, induced by Provera. I'm very excited to start, but right now I will be on birth control pills first. I'm not sure why it takes so long, but it will be at least 5 weeks to transfer day. Maybe coordination with the donor? The nurse said she will work on the calendar next week, so right now I'm just waiting and wondering.


----------



## sienna

Thanks ladies for all your support I am feeling much calmer about it all now, still disappointed but ready to move on. I was hoping to cycle again as soon as possible with Gennet but as they have a wait list for DE and there age limit has changed to 49 I am now looking for another clinic. Gennet did recommend ISCARE in Bratislava which I have contacted and they seem quite reasonable and I am now on their wait list. Any suggestions what to try for my next cycle would be appreciated. 

Mikihope how are you doing I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your lining, I&#8217;m going to try taking L-Arginine for my next cycle as it&#8217;s supposed to help increase blood flow.


----------



## mikihope

I&#8217;m so happy to hear from you, Sienna! You are so strong, and I&#8217;m glad to see that you are moving forward already. I bought L-arginine for my lining too, right after I found out that it was thin and growing so slowly. Let&#8217;s hope it works for us! I also got vitamin E at the same time. I was thinking of acupuncture, but I will have to find the time, plus it&#8217;s not very cheap! 

I'm excited to be started on the cycle, but am still in a holding pattern, taking my BCP and waiting for a calendar from the nurse. I hope that you find a clinic and get started really soon!


----------



## 2have4kids

Wishing you both a thick triple lining and success! Will be stalking...:hugs::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Sienna I know a lady going to Bratislava for embryos :) she leaves in a week she met the age cut off as well but thankfully it's a different story in slovakia.


----------



## Pinkie3

Sienna, I'm so sorry to hear this cycle was negative and wish you the best with moving forward. 

I used a clinic in Greece called Newlife that I couldn't recommend highly enough, I believe their age restrictions are quite high x


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, 2have, Im glad that my lining has a stalker! :haha: How are you doing these days?

I got my calendar yesterday and I was so excited, but I see that they have me on the estrogen patches and not the pills. I did pills on the mock cycle, so switching to patches makes me nervous. Anyone have experience with the patches, do they work better than the pills? I was up to 2 vaginally and 3 orally towards the end of my mock cycle


----------



## 2have4kids

mikihope said:


> Thanks, 2have, Im glad that my lining has a stalker! :haha: How are you doing these days?
> 
> I got my calendar yesterday and I was so excited, but I see that they have me on the estrogen patches and not the pills. I did pills on the mock cycle, so switching to patches makes me nervous. Anyone have experience with the patches, do they work better than the pills? I was up to 2 vaginally and 3 orally towards the end of my mock cycle

<--:haha:
Hoping for a successful cycle soon!


----------



## sienna

crystal443 said:


> Sienna I know a lady going to Bratislava for embryos :) she leaves in a week she met the age cut off as well but thankfully it's a different story in slovakia.

thanks Crystal, is she on this forum as I would be interested in finding out how she gets on and what she thinks of the clinic. I haven't found anyone else who has been, I'm on their wait list now so just waiting for donors. How's things with you?


----------



## sienna

Pinkie3 said:


> Sienna, I'm so sorry to hear this cycle was negative and wish you the best with moving forward.
> 
> I used a clinic in Greece called Newlife that I couldn't recommend highly enough, I believe their age restrictions are quite high x

thanks Pinkie, I'm on the wait list at ISCARE but will have a look at Newlife age limit.


----------



## mikihope

Have you looked into clinics in Cyprus, Sienna? I don't have experience with looking overseas, but I remember reading success stories from ladies who are in their 50s and have used clinics there. They seem to have high age limits there...

Anyone familiar with PGS testing? Even though my donor is 29, I am planning to not test for this first fresh cycle. But I was wondering if it makes sense to do PGS testing at a later point for subsequent FET if I am unsuccessful (if I get frosties from this cycle).


----------



## sienna

It&#8217;s very quiet on here ladies, I&#8217;m just waiting for a match so no progress with me, how are you doing Mikihope have you got a start date for your cycle?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for asking, Sienna. I have started the cycle, as AF showed on Monday! I have been on Lupron for a week, and started the estradiol patches yesterday.

I was getting excited about things, and then DH realized this morning that his rashes were in fact shingles! Mad rush to get a doctor's appointment, and he is now on antiviral pills. The RE said that there would be no problem, and it won't affect our cycle. Thank goodness they had made sure I got the chicken pox vaccination done before they would allow me to do the cycle!

I hope you get a match soon, Sienna. This journey is so full of waiting!


----------



## mimi4

mikihope - I would recommend doing PGS NGS screening, a friend of mine conceived thanks to it (probably). She had 4 ivf failed before that. And I came across a few posts of ladies who combined ivf de with pgs ngs to increase their chances. 

I agree with ivf clinics abroad- Cyprus, Greece, Spain, Poland and particularly I advise fertility clinics in Czech rep. Much, much cheaper, excellent service, high success rates


----------



## sienna

Mikihope good luck with your cycle, have they given you a transfer date yet, fingers crossed your lining grows well, when is your lining scan?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! I hope you get to start yours soon! My tentative transfer date is 4/10 (if day 5 transfer). Lining scan will be next Thursday, and I am now sporting 3 estrogen patches, and will be increasing to 4 on the next change. I am trying everything I can to help my lining along, including acupuncture. I go for my first appointment tomorrow!

I had two scares this week, first was the fact that my lining was almost 8mm at my baseline scan! Too thick, imagine that :wacko: Then DH got shingles! I thought they would have to cancel the cycle.

Mimi- Thanks for your advice. I am still considering to do PGS for future cycles if needed!


----------



## crystal443

Sienna, sorry just getting back on.. no she isn't on these forums she's a friend sorry. I do however know that one of the doctors managed Reprofit is now at ISCARE and the other is at a clinic in Olomouc as I think their trying to get international patients going. So all under the same umbrella along with Gennett in Prague.

Hope everyone is going well? 2have how are your 3 girls? 

My babies will be 2 on Sunday:cry: how dare they grow up on me:cry: they are talking a lot now, less twin talk and more little people talk that we all understand! They're just too cute at the moment!


----------



## 2have4kids

Miki that's horrible news about your DH. I wanted to get the shingles vaccine but they won't let me till after 50. How's he doing? Fx for a healthy lining for your up coming cycle!

Sienna all the best with your match!

Crystal oh do post some photos, I'm dying to see them again. You do anazing birthdays too, happy birthday Lilly & Poppy!! I can't wait for MacKinley to speak more. Right now she's testing out words. They're so infrequent and slight though we're both like wow..was that car? Or cheese? Or Teagan, she tries and then won't repeat. 

Hi ladies, the twins are definitely way more responsive and alert. We're loving the smiles and true baby moments. MacKinley is such an awesome big sister. Brings bottles, pacifiers, and diapers when they cry. We're just trying to do daily walks to avoid cabin fever. It's warmed up a bit from our usual cold Canadian winter.


----------



## mikihope

2have, your little girls are so adorable! Thanks for your concern, DH is recovering really well. I think it was good that he realized early enough what it was. The meds and ointment seem to have helped him a lot. I read that if you take the antiviral early enough, you end up with a very mild case. So maybe you dont have to worry too much, just be on the lookout for early warning signs.
My lining was 7.1mm after just over 8 days of estrogen patches. Its not stellar, but it took about 15 days of estrogen to reach the same point during the mock cycle. I go back Monday for another check. I really hope it managed to grow. Im so nervous!

Crystal- So cool that you have twin girls too! They must be so cute at this age!

It looks like retrieval day is in about 5 days. They counted 23 follicles yesterday. No idea if thats good, but Im super relieved that she is at least responding. I had a secret fear that she would not respond to the meds at all. Now I can imagine that well have an embie (or two) to transfer, and I really hope we have some to freeze!


----------



## sienna

Mikihope I hope your DH is feeling better, 7.1mm is good at this stage, good luck with your next check. Have you got a date for your transfer?

Thanks Crystal, it&#8217;s a shame your friend is not on the forum I haven&#8217;t found anyone else who has been to ISCARE, does she have any tips on accommodation or anything else. I hope you had a lovely 2nd birthday party today :)

2have all your girls look gorgeous


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! DH is doing great now. And my lining was 8.3mm at yesterday's check! Donor triggered tonight, and retrieval will be in 2 days time. It's really happening... it still doesn't feel quite real to me! I hope you find a match soon, the waiting is so difficult.


----------



## mikihope

How is everyone? I hope everyone is doing great!

The clinic called today and told me that they retrieved 36 eggs from my donor! I'm not sure I misheard and they said 26... Either way, I really didn't expect the number to be so high, so that was a pleasant surprise!

I did my first PIO shot, and I didn't feel a thing! I did it standing up, and I was surprised at how easy it was. But I know from reading up that it's the aftermath that is painful, so I'm going nuts massaging and heating the area!


----------



## boopin4baby

miki - Fx'd for lots of mature eggs and an awesome fertilization report!! GL!! :dust:

Great job on doing your own PIO injection!! :thumbup:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, boopin' ! I got the fert report this morning. Not so many mature eggs, only 25. But 24 fertilized! I'm very happy, but cautiously optimistic as anything can happen between now and transfer on Tuesday.


----------



## boopin4baby

That's beyond awesome miki!! How many eggs did they retrieve exactly?? That's an almost 100% fertilization rate of the mature eggs. Incredible!! And a good sign that your donors eggs are healthy. Wishing you all the best!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## sienna

that's great news Miki it sounds like you'll get plenty of good embryos, how many are you transferring?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, boopin' and Sienna! I'm very relieved, but I'm now nervous about tomorrow's day 3 update. 

Boopin'- They retrieved 36 eggs, so not a great percentage for mature eggs. But I'm happy about the fert rate. I hope you're right, and this indicates that my donor has healthy eggs. I hope that DH's age (he just turned 33 a few days ago) and the supplements he's been eating will also help yield some good blasts!

Sienna- I still don't know whether we'll transfer one or two. I'm leaning towards two, but it's possible that I will be strongly advised to transfer one, as my clinic advocates single embryo transfer. 

Trying to relax now and not imagine the worst! I hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## sienna

how did your 3 day update go Miki?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for asking, Sienna! I was told that all 24 embryos were progressing, and they ranged between 5-8 cells. Also, they were all the top 2 grades (out of 5). I'm very happy, but I do realize that this is not an indication of what we end up with on day 5. Anything can happen between now and then, but I'm trying to stay positive!

Are you any closer to being matched with a donor, Sienna? How are you feeling these days?


----------



## 2have4kids

Miki wow I've been missing all the action. I'm very excited for you, those are truly wonderful numbers. Fx for day 5!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, 2have! I'm so nervous about tomorrow's transfer! I'm transferring one embie because I was told that it is very rare at my clinic for a 1st time donor recipient to transfer two. I hope to have some to freeze, as I'm really afraid it won't work. I secretly wanted to transfer two. I'm 45, and I feel like don't have time to fail for multiple cycles, plus we would like to try for 2 kids... 

I'm trying to feel positive. Tomorrow should be a very happy day!


----------



## boopin4baby

miki - I'm sending you all the positive vibes that I possibly can for tomorrow's transfer!! 
Fx'd you get lots of frosties. And I'm sending you a BIG HUG 2!! :hugs: GL!! :dust:


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, boopin! :hugs: I hope I can sleep well tonight :sleep:


----------



## boopin4baby

miki you're in my thoughts today. I hope you slept well & your transfer went smoothly!! :hugs: 
What was the final fertization report (frosties)?? And how many did you end up transferring?? Fx'd!! :dust:


----------



## sienna

Miki I hope your transfer all went well, fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, Boopin and Sienna! Transfer went very smoothly, and I enjoyed the process! Only thing, I had terrible sinus allergy issues since the night before, and I ended up taking a Zyrtec just before transfer. The RE who was in the room at the time said it was ok, but then my RE showed up and said that I should not be taking antihistamines. Argh! I also seem to be having a cold, so I hope those things don't ruin my chances.

As for the blasts.... drum roll.... We had 15 to freeze today! We had 6 5AA hatching blasts (which is their highest grade), so they transferred one. The rest were above 3BB, but I don't know what their grades were. They will keep an eye on the other 8 embies and see if there are any more to freeze tomorrow. I am floored by the results!

I'm taking it easy today. I guess it's good to have an excuse to laze around! I hope that everyone is doing well!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations miki you're officially PUPO!! :yipee: 

I don't think 1 Zyrtec is going to sabotage your chances of implantation occurring. After all, women who conceive naturally that aren't even trying to get pregnant, do so after a night of partying (drinking & drugging). Even "if" this ET isn't successful, you have over a dozen tries. And that's incredible!! You're bound to get a baby out of those frosties and even a sibling(s).

Rest up my dear and GL to you!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: :bunny:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much, Boopin! I feel better now that you put it that way -- that the single Zyrtec shouldn't matter. I've been so careful with what I eat or drink, I was kicking myself for taking it just before transfer. 

RE called, and we now have 17 frosties! They're all blasts over 3BB, and of them are 5AA. It is just so incredible, I am forever grateful to my wonderful donor for giving us this chance at becoming parents.

I still can't believe that I'm PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## sienna

congratulations Miki on being PUPO :happydance: that's great news about all your embies lots of siblings if you want.

I agree with boopin not to worry about the antihistamine


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! It certainly would be great to have siblings, if possible. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you find a match soon!


----------



## 2have4kids

Miki those are great numbers, well done and take it easy. Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, 2have! I'm trying to take it easy. How are you doing with your 3 adorable little girls?

I really hope that my embie is snuggling in. Today at work, I doodled in a picture of my embie snuggling in tight. I'm using it as my avatar for the next week for good luck!


----------



## boopin4baby

I love your new avatar miki!! It's adorable. Looks like a kid drew it... lol!! :haha:


----------



## sienna

mIkihope your avatar is cute, I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s snuggling in :) When&#8217;s your test day?

We&#8217;ve now got out embryo match & I&#8217;m just waiting for my protocol, I was hoping to get it before the Easter holidays so I could go out early May. But it looks like I&#8217;ll be day one over the holidays and have to wait till my next cycle. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do different this cycle as this will be my third now and open to suggestions, thanks.


----------



## mikihope

Haha, thanks Boopin! It does look like a kid drew it. It's part of its charm :haha:

Woohoo, you have a match, Sienna! I'm so happy for you! I'm too new to this to have good advice for your cycle, but I can offer my support and I'll be thinking good thoughts for you. Thanks, I really hope my embie is snuggling in. I know it's early, but I'm planning to start testing this weekend! I'm trying to prepare myself mentally, before the beta test on Thursday...


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Sienna, not much to say, I'm sure you're doing everything humanly possible. The only thing I have is if you've had scratches previously and you haven't seen double lines maybe try no scratch. I did a scratch both times in Athens and no double lines and then learned that scratches can cause uterine inflammation for those who have problems with inflammation and I should have stayed away from this. Wishing you the best with your next transfer! And good on you for keep fighting for a baby xx


----------



## sienna

Thanks Mikihope, have you tested yet?
2have I haven&#8217;t done a scratch but my first hysteroscopy in Athens showed mild inflammation & the cycle before my last failed transfer I had another hysteroscopy which was all ok. I have been reading though that hysteroscopy is similar to a scratch & like you said may cause inflammation. Just need to see what the new DR says now.


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna - Congrats on a donor match!! I'm over the moon happy for you and I really hope that the 3rd time will be your charm!! xoxo

As far as suggestions for your next transfer (aside from addressing immune issues). All that I can think of is not to obsess over every little detail. What will be, will be. Try your best to reduce stress levels and be as happy & optimistic as possible. Honestly, if it's going to work then it will. You already know what to do and not to do. Unfortunately, neither one of us are new to this process. :nope: I think the key thing is to get your uterine lining nice and plump for your embie to nestle in. And to maintain overall physical health and emotional/spiritual well being. I'm wishing you the very best my friend. Sending you tons of hugs, baby dust and positive vibes!! Fx'd for your next cycle!! :hugs: :dust: <3

miki - How are you doing hun?? When is your OTD?? Are you going to POAS?? I have toes & fx'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Sienna- I hope that your new doc has the answer for you. Fx this is your lucky cycle! I haven't tested yet, but I am willing myself to start soon...

Boopin- Thanks so much, I'm mentally doing pretty well and enjoying being PUPO. Physically, I've been crampy and tired. It's probably the hormones, and it's really uncomfy:growlmad: 
Even though my OTD is soon, on Thursday, I plan to start POAS tomorrow! I just have to make sure that I'm ok with BFNs, and to stay strong so I can cycle again immediately if I find out this cycle failed...


----------



## mikihope

Well, I did try to test with FMU today, even though my FMU sucks and it was a few hours before 5dp5dt. I work in a lab, so its kind of enjoyable to do experiments in my own bathroom :haha:

So I thought I dreamt a squinty shadow of a hint of a line on both the Wondofo and FRER, within the time period. But I wasnt sure it was my imagination, so I dont consider that a BFP. I was curious how they would look a half hour later, and very faint lines did appear in that time frame. I know these can be evap lines, so Ill test again. Ive never seen a second line, so Im happy anyway. In the meantime, heres a pic of the FRER after half hour.

Happy Easter to all!
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations!! There's definately a second line. Fx'd it keeps getting darker. You're off to a good start miki!! xx

Happy Easter Ladies!! :bunny:


----------



## sienna

Thanks boopin how are you? Have you got a date for your next transfer?

Mikihope fingers crossed it keeps getting darker, looking good x


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Boopin and Sienna! Oh Boopin, are you planning to cycle soon?

I tested again this afternoon as somehow I don't do well with FMU. This time, both wondofo and FRER second lines showed up within the alloted times (5min and 3min respectively). I have attached the pics. The lines are very very faint, but I'm 5dp5dt, so I'm optimistic... I guess I can call this my first BFP!

Only thing is, I've been having period style cramps since around 2dp5dt. That worries me. I haven't taken Tylenol to take the edge off, because I'm afraid that it will harm little embie.
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_frer.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 16









5dp5dt_wondofo.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna said:


> Thanks boopin how are you? Have you got a date for your next transfer?

I'm doing great!! I've been enjoying life without ttc stuff and it's been so nice. I don't have a set transfer date. I'm starting the entire DE cycle from scratch with a new donor. And that takes time to line up. I have an appointment on 6/14 with my RE to discuss the next steps moving forward. "My plan" is to have a transfer in the Summer/Fall of 2017. Fx'd!! [-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

Miki!! How great is that line? Congrats and 5dpt is on the earlyish side but that line should pick up quickly :)

Boopin, it's nice to have a break from TTC and enjoy life again!


----------



## mikihope

Boopin, glad that you're enjoying life! Fingers crossed for your future transfer!

Thanks, Crystal! I tested yesterday and today, and they did indeed darken, but today's wasn't that much darker than yesterday's. The pic below is today's at 7dp5dt. I'm now really nervous that I will get a super low beta number!
 



Attached Files:







7dpdt_FRER.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## boopin4baby

miki your FRER test line is right where it should be for 7dp5dt. :thumbup: I don't think you need to be nervous about your betas. That line is nice & dark. Eventually, it'll start to pull the dye from the control line. :winkwink: I'm so excited for you gf!! :happydance:

HELLO crystal!! :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Boopin! I'm so nervous about tomorrow's beta, but trying to stay positive!


----------



## sienna

Mikihope good luck for tomorrow your tests so far look really good so I wouldn't worry


----------



## crystal443

Miki a healthy beta will rise within 72 hours so that line is looking great compared to the day before and for 7dpt. It's a worrying time for you but that looks good :)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Crystal and Sienna!

My cell reception in the lab at work is terrible, and I only just noticed it today! The signal was shifting between one bar and no signal at all. I was a nervous wreck. Somehow the doc managed to leave a voicemail, even though the phone didnt ring. 

So, on 9dp5dt, my beta is 215! I know that the second beta is more important, but I was so relieved, because I was worried that my first beta would be below 25!


----------



## crystal443

Great news Miki that is a great beta to get started with :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Excellent 1st beta miki!! :yipee:


----------



## SKP

I am preparing again for ivf number 5 for July, and I did a routine pap test yesterday. And was noted I had an anterior cervix. What does that mean? Everything I googled it relates it to pregnancy, that your cervix goes from posterior to anterior during labor. So not pregnant so what does it mean and why is it anterior.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Crystal and Boopin! Now I'm nervous about tomorrow's second beta test! The worrying never ends... But I have to say that I'm so grateful for the support that you wonderful ladies on this thread have given me!


----------



## sienna

fingers crossed for your second beta mikihope your first one lucks good


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna! I just got my second beta result (11dp5dt) and it is 545. I am so relieved that it doubled! Unfortunately, I don't get another beta test, so I have to wait until my ultrasound on May 9th to see how things are going.


----------



## boopin4baby

mikihope said:


> Thanks, Sienna! I just got my second beta result (11dp5dt) and it is 545. I am so relieved that it doubled! Unfortunately, I don't get another beta test, so I have to wait until my ultrasound on May 9th to see how things are going.

This is WONDERFUL NEWS!! I'm so happy for you miki!! Please promise to continue to stick around. We're here to support you during your pregnancy and beyond!! :hugs: :kiss: Fx'd for your US on 5/9!! :dust:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Boopin, you're so sweet! I hope the next cycle is your cycle! I'll stick around, I noticed that there are women here who still pop in with encouragement and advice after they've had their babies. I plan to do that if I am lucky enough to have a sticky bean!


----------



## sienna

congratulations mikihope as boopin said please keep us up to date on how you progress


----------



## crystal443

Great news Miki!! I wouldn't worry just keep doing what your doing! Can't wait til scan day so very exciting :)

SKP glad to see your getting ready tocycle again :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats miki! Those are fabulous numbers. 
Boopin my fingers & toes are crossed for your next try!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Sienna, Crystal and 2have! 

Good luck, SKP!

DH and I are so happy and excited, but I'm still so nervous about the ultrasound, and stressing about things going wrong! I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard... I feel guilty that all I seem to be doing is worrying, when we've been given this beautiful gift by our lovely donor.


----------



## sienna

Mikihope, do you have a date for your ultrasound? I&#8217;m not surprised you&#8217;re nervous with all you&#8217;ve been through to get here; I hope it all goes well for you.

I&#8217;m feeling incredibly frustrated my cycle is totally out of whack after my transfer I&#8217;m now on CD36 and no sign of AF I had wanted to try again the beginning of May which won&#8217;t be happening now. Due to work commitments I can&#8217;t have any leave now till the end of May/June, anyone else have their cycle go out and did it settle down?


----------



## boopin4baby

sienna - My last cycle I had to take Provera 10 mg daily for 7 days to induce my period. When it finally came it wasn't like a normal period. It was very light and lasted only a few days. The clinic excepted that as my period and I was able to proceed with my FET cycle. I know it's frustrating not seeing the :witch: when you need her to appear. Hang in there and try not to stress about it too much. Maybe you can get your period induced like I did. Sending you hugs!! :hugs:

:hi: Hello Butterfly, Bluebell, crystal, LLbean, Pinkie, 2have and miki!! Did I miss anyone?? LOL

Thinking of you Vonn & ps57002. I hope all is well with your pregnancies. Please update us. <3

Good Luck SKP!! Fx'd for you!! xx


----------



## sienna

thanks Boopin, it's nice to know there's an option if I need it.


----------



## ps57002

Thank you Boopin,

All is well so far with pregnancy. Just exhausted and those brain cells are not working in last few weeks it seems of pregnancy. 

I am rooting for your next cycle Boopin. 

Miki, congratulations. Hope your pregnancy continues happy and healthy from here on. It is true that the worrying never stops.... I still worry.

All the ladies who are trying. Good luck. I really pray for each and every one of you to have success. 

Will make more of an effort to check in here. Sorry been exhausted lately. All I want is sleep and more sleep.....


----------



## mikihope

Hello Boopin! :hi: Youre such a cheerleader, I am waiting for your cycle to start so we can cheer for you!

Sienna- Sorry that AF is taking her own sweet time to show up! I second Boopin, I think Provera could work if you need it. I was on it for 7 days, and AF came three days after I stopped. I forget what the dosage was, though. Thanks for your constant support and understanding, I really hope that this cycle is your cycle and your dreams come true! Weve all journeyed long to reach our dream of a THB, and Im always in awe of the strength of the women here. My ultrasound is on May 9th, and I have no idea how Im going to stay sane in the meantime! :wacko:

PS- Thanks! Its great that your pregnancy is going well, and I hope that you are managing to keep your worry to a minimum. Poor you, I hope that you can get enough rest!

AFM- My worrying was really bad a couple of nights ago. I started thinking the worst. I just couldnt imagine that I would be so lucky as to remain pregnant. I guess donor egg does increase ones chances, but I felt so hopeless. I dont know if it was the hormones making me feel that way, but I have vowed to work on things to feel more positive about my pregnancy! I reached the 5 week mark today, which is a big deal for me as Ive never been pregnant. I should be enjoying the journey instead of worrying myself silly!


----------



## mikihope

I'm wondering if anyone had bad cramps during early pregnancy (I'm at the 5 week mark)? I woke up in the middle of the night with very bad cramps. It felt like menstrual cramps, but it was so severe that I kind of felt like I needed to use the bathroom. I was panicking that something was happening, and even felt flow down there. But when I checked, there was no blood. The bad cramping went away after maybe 10-15 minutes, but then I had a pulling/throbbing/stitch-like feeling on the right side of my lower abdomen in the morning and through the rest of the day.

I was really beside myself last night. With the pain and the horrible cramping sensations, I was sure something bad was happening. DH was fantastic and helped me through it. After he gave me a Tylenol and a fizzy drink (I have been having a lot of bloating), I felt fine again.

I contacted the nurse in the morning, and she reassured me that things should be ok, and the cramping was probably normal. But my experience has left me shaken and worried, and I need more reassurance. Has anyone experienced short periods of bad cramping early on in their pregnancy?


----------



## 2have4kids

Miki I think your pains can be pretty normal with early pregnancy. I wouldn't be surprised if you have bleeding too but I really hope not for your peace of mind. I had so much bleeding with the twins that I went to emerge or a check & scan. The sonographer explained to me that both babies were perfectly fine. He said the early implantation process is quite violent. The embryo really digs in deep causing sometimes pain and other times sch's. If you do get bleeds though I'd go get checked to see where the bleed is coming from and until you go always stay horizontal if you get any as staying horizontal doesn't allow gravity to help the bleed. Just thing of that little emby digging in real deep for a long 8 month ride. Hopefully it goes away soon. I'm not sure what's better, to have absolutely no symptoms or to have some sort of events that help make you aware that changes are happening and baby is indeed on board!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, 2have, I really appreciate you taking the time to allay my fears and relate your experience. I'm sorry you had such a tough time with the bleeding. It's useful to know what could happen, so I can be prepared if it happens. I know how scary it is, and I have been mentally trying to prepare myself.

How true, absolutely no symptoms would also be deeply worrying. The difficulty is to try not to worry about everything! Today I'm having bad constipation cramps. How wonderful :wacko:

I hope everyone has been having a great weekend!


----------



## crystal443

Miki, I had a couple nights of waking up to what felt like one never ending cramp, I was convinced it was over and the bleeding would commence but I was fine. I think it's just everything stretching for the pregnancy. I always get period type cramps in pregnancy as well. Even if there is blood that can be fine as 2 have mentioned. Early pregnancy is so stressful :(


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, Crystal, your kind words have helped me feel less worried about the cramps. Early pregnancy is certainly stressful, I'm finding this out for myself! 

Sienna, has AF showed yet?

I'm trying to be zen about the ultrasound next week, but I've noticed that the pregnancy hormones sometimes make me feel depressed and worried about the outcome. This seems to happen to me at night. Ugh!


----------



## mikihope

Argh, just when I was all relaxed and happy, I started spotting! I noticed a light brownish stain on my panty liner this morning. And there was some light brown when I wiped. I was already starting to worry a lot, and then I felt cramping start. This really freaked me out, and I rushed to get a Tylenol. After I took the Tylenol, the cramps seemed to almost go away and I felt calmer. However, I can still feel a slight discomfort on and off, like mild period cramps.

I'm trying not to worry, but I really feel afraid!


----------



## ps57002

Miki, it's likely just embryo snuggling in more and more. Brown is not bad. I am 1 month away from due date and still spotting brown. I've throughout pregnancy. The worrying never stops but I hope the ultrasound makes you feel bit better and relaxed.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, PS! It helps to think that it's just the little embryo snuggling in. How awful that you've had to contend with the brown spotting. I'm really nervous about the ultrasound, but at least it will be soon! Wow, only one month before you meet your baby, you must be so excited!


----------



## crystal443

I had brown spotting with my girls :) my FS said it's old blood from embryo implanting. I know it's still so frightening bit is normal :)


----------



## boopin4baby

How are things miki?? Has the bleeding subsided?? xx

Hugs to ALL!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Sorry I've been MIA, been fighting the nausea and exhaustion, stomach issues, and other wonderful pregnancy symptoms! I'm pretty much a lump on my couch every day, and DH cooks and cleans and buys stuff that I need. I'm really grateful to have him in my life!

Crystal- Thanks for alleviating my fears about the brown spotting! How frightening for you, I'm so glad that you got through it, and you now get to enjoy your wonderful girls! I only had a teensy tiny bit of brown spotting, and it freaked me out at the time. I think I was also very "hormonal" at the time.

Boopin- The spotting was a one time only thing, thanks for asking! How are you doing these days?

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I just wanted to wish yoou all a very happy Mother's Day. Mothers to be, ladies waiting to be mothers, and miracle mothers who've gone through hell and back to be where you are now. xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey ladies! I've been MIA for months and months and suddenly thought of you all tonight so logged in and have tried to do a super quick scan of where you all are. So many exciting updates!! Too many to comment on individually, however I have to say Congratulations 2Have, my word you're a supermum! 
My girls are now 16 months old, toddling around and gibbering away all day long. There's not a day goes by when I'm not grateful for them, even when they have kept me up half the night and test my patience to the limit! 
So thinking of you all and wishing those still on the ttc journey the very best of luck. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

PC nice to hear from you! Glad to hear you're enjoying the chaos and beauty of your twins. Thanks also for the kind words. I truly feel like my dream family has arrived. Thank the stars and heavens for Reprofit, they've handed us so many of us here double successes!


----------



## SKP

Hey Everyone,

I am back again. IVF FET is happening on July 21st. I started birth control June 3rd CD8, I started my suprafact and Aspirin On June 16 CD21. Expected AF June 25th CD 30. If everything goes well, Ultrasound is July 13th, Fertilization July 17, then 21st July IVF number 5! Please wish us baby dust! It has been 2 years since our last pregnancy that ended at 6wks. 

Question: It has now been 3 days taking the suprafact, I am due for AF in a week, but I am already getting "streaks". I'm a bit worried.


----------



## SKP

My head nurse told me its quite normal for that to happen. I had to do some more bloodwork to confirm it was an actual period. But told me I may get more on the time I am supposed to. If nothing happens by next Friday they will consider this 7 day of light AF as AF time.


----------



## boopin4baby

SKP - Sending you baby dust!! :dust: KMFX that IVF #5 is your LUCKY cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

SKP how are you doing?

How is everyone? Hope it's a great summer, we're into winter so it's been chilly...blah

Had my appointment with my RI and my NKC and cytokines are quite high. I know my endo is quite bad and I also have adeno so if I want to cycle again it will have to be a 4-6 month down regulation to shrink it all. Not sure what I'll do, anyway hope everyone is well


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey Crystal, sorry to hear about the high levels and correspondingly long drawn out treatment blaaaaaah! Summer is Flippen hot this year but the babies are doing well. They've just discovered fruit in the past week and it's been hilarious watching their expressions. Mack is full on into the two year old attitude. 

SKP all the best with your transfer. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## SKP

I am doing okay :) Anxiously awaiting my ultrasound. The blood work has shown low numbers. I had my Af a week early, plus another week on my expected start date for a week.


----------



## crystal443

2have, aww have to love the faces as they try new food! Lily is a bit fussier about texture but Poppy will eat anything. I was cutting raw onion and she was stealing it and eating it...yuck!! 

Just found out my iron level is 9 so severely anemic :( I've been feeling crappy for awhile and have had low numbers since pregnancy so was already on iron supplements. Now waiting for an appointment for a blood transfusion.. always seems to be something.

SKP, hope it all goes smoothly for you this time :)


----------



## SKP

Due to a tooth infection, I had to push ivf a couple weeks. So new transfer date is Aug 7. 5/6 eggs unthawed, 5/6, 3 days growth and all 5 8 cells still strong :)


----------



## SKP

4 days growth, 3 progressed further to the Morelia stage( the stage just before a blast ), 2 are still the same. As of this morning. All 5 are still good. :) 2 Embryos transferred tomorrow afternoon. Tomorrow also marks my 7 th Anniversary, 7 Years TTC, and its on the 7th day. :)


----------



## boopin4baby

And it's 2017!! All those 7's have to be GL!! Fx'd SKP!! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Best of luck SKP :)


----------



## SKP

Thanks :)
Day 1 post transfer :). 
Any tips for this to be a sticky bean :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck skp, avoid things that cause inflammation, coffee, candy/sugary stuff and relax. Did the clinic have some decent quality embies for you or do they disclose what quality they transfer these days? Keep cool too if you can, this week is meant to get super hot again!

Crystal how are you? Have you decide to start the process? Thankfully your winters are short. I prefer warm weather and it seems we get cold miserable weather 8 months of the year. I'm def going to retire somewhere warm! Hang in there :cold:

Boopin you're in the middle if another cycle right? I'm wishing for some baby magic this time!! You've worked so hard to figure your body out and for and the best clinic, it will work!

Did I miss anyone else? I hope not. I apologise if so, life is such a blur right now my head is fuzzy! The twins are still up every 1-3 hours at night for feeds and I find this incredibly draining. In the morning they want me to assist their movements as they're just starting to crawl and they find it frustrating when they can't do what they want to. They get fed pablum and pureed foods 3 x / day as well as egg yolk and anything soft. Teagan loves cheese sauce and peanut butter. I gave her a finger full of cheese sauce from mack's home made pasta and I've never seen her mouth go so wide for second helpings it was hilarious! Eyes just about popped out...omg for such a small, laid back little lady it was a 360 with cheese sauce. Anyways, I'm enjoying their baby-hood to the max, it's just tricky with a toddler too.


----------



## SKP

They all progressed to 4 cell, 2 stayed at 4 cell (did not progress) The 3 of them went to 8 cell. Then on day 5, 3 became blasts. 2 implanted, 1 to freeze.

Thanks for the tips :)


----------



## crystal443

Hi 2have, all 3 of your girls are beautiful!! oh no hopefully they soon start sleeping a bit better, we let them fuss a bit from about 3 months and they slept through. It's not easy and not all babies are good sleepers so I hope it does sort itself. You must find the days incredibly draining.. is your family complete now or maybe add another to the mix? I'm not sure what I'm doing even now :( I am on a 6 month downregulation only 1 month into the process to see if it helps with the adeno and brings my uterus back down to a more normal size. It should also shrink back the endo, had my appointment with my Reproductive Immunologist and he's switched the steroids from prednisolone to dexamethasone, increased nuepogen etc. I am just really on the fence about going back I guess, I will have a scan in november and see how things look. I was anemic while pregnant and then after it was a fight to keep my iron to even a low normal. Had bloods about a month ago and my levels were 9 which is very low so had to have an iron infusion and that has made such a difference for me. The anemia is from heavy bleeding with AF so another reason for the down regulation was to see if my iron stays up with no AF. So same old same old weird immune stuff for me. We have Disney World at the end of October and if everything is looking better in november my doenregulation would finish in January so may book in for February and give it one last shot. That said if I can't I'm happy to call it a day as well :) 

SKP how things are going well :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Disneyland will be awesome Crystal, I can't wait to go with the girls! We'll probably wait till they're 5-6 years old though. Good luck with shrinking & cooling everything off then. It always helps when the glass is half full already, your everything isn't dependent on every try. I know each try is important but when the nest is empty the heart aches a little more for that success. Saying that, we'll just see what happens naturally. If we get a positive then it'll be exciting but if not then I'm reallly happy with my girls. I will definitely never prevent again and seeing that we got a natural at 39 you never know. But I could use a gap beyween babies right now lol, too many diapers!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow 2H I can imagine you are pretty tired right now. Hope their sleep gets better soon. Your girls are gorgeous. 

Sounds like you are going through the mill a bit Crystal. I had problems with anaemia and extremely heavy AF so ended up getting the coil! Have now been diagnosed hypothyroid but only mild. I hope all your medical stuff get sorted so that you can make a decision early next year. 

SKP good luck and hope you get a sticky one this time. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi BF how are you & your little guy? Hope you're doing well xx


----------



## crystal443

2have, you never know you had your first naturally :) It's tiring when their babies and it's tough when their toddlers but as you know toddlers ar ea bit more independant as well so I think it gets easier. Hopefully sleep comes very soon :)

Butterfly, it's just been one thing and then another and then another, I suspect everything is hormone related which of course sets off the autoimmune issues so hopefully soon things settle. To be fair I'm not fussed if I can cycle again lol! I really just want to feel better and feel like myself again. How is A doing? I have been reading your blog when I get updates, he is getting so big. Sure doesn't take long

SKP, how are you going any news yet?


----------



## SKP

Tested again this morn with a digi yes or no. 9dpt5dt, Neg still. 
Beta in 2 days. Do you think there is still a chance?


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> Tested again this morn with a digi yes or no. 9dpt5dt, Neg still.
> Beta in 2 days. Do you think there is still a chance?

If you get a first response early detection pregnancy stick you'll know absolutely othereise you might as well just wait for your blood test. Those digitals are meant for two weeks+ past transfer. Gl!


----------



## SKP

I did not know that 2have! Even for a Frozen 5 Day FET transfer?

Today is 10 Days Post Transfer, I was pretty bloaty 2 days ago. And I still have the tiredness. I go to bed at 10-11 ish, usually Im like 12-1. Then I am up between 8-10am. Then by 7-8 I'm ready for bed lol. I had this same thing on my last 2 positive ivfs. The only difference is I don't have continuous cramping like last time. I had that right up until my 5-6 week mark.

Now today, I noticed an increase of discharge, I don't know if its the crinone or not. And I did see a hint or so of brownish. But I don't think that is significant. I read an increase in some sort of discharge could be a sign of early pregnancy.

My beta is tomorrow! I am going to get one last HPT today just to see for tomorrow before I go. And I do know Im not out until the result of the beta. But it would be nice to see the 2 lines :)

I read someones experience the other day and they never did get a positive pregnancy test, not even the day before their beta and she is pregnant with twins. And her beta was low.

I read many of these types of stories, so Im quite encouraged.

I just want this to be done. I hate saying this, Im glad I got one more frozen embryo, but on the other hand I wish this time was my last time. I am so done! 7 looonnnnng years. I know others had it worse :(


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi SKP, here's some reading for you on hpt sensitivity: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare
They say that frer's measure at 25 mIU/hCG but the line is visible much earlier than that. I've had bloodwork done measuring 7 mIU/hCG on the same day I saw a faint positive on an frer. The digitals are double the price and double the hcg threshold for showing a positive but it's better to read and draw yoir own conclusions. Crystal's twin pregnancy showed up quit clearly on an frer at 3dp5dt and mine showed up 2.5 days afterward. I couldn't say how long we'd have needed to wait for a digital as there is no gradual line, it seems to have to meet the minimum hcg level or you see nothing at all. So I guess in that sense there may be hope because by using a digital you may just not be seeing anything yet. Fx!


----------



## Butterfly67

2have4kids said:


> Hi BF how are you & your little guy? Hope you're doing well xx

Doing really well thanks 2H although still struggling on words and toilet training! But he makes up for it in other ways :) xx



crystal443 said:


> Butterfly, it's just been one thing and then another and then another, I suspect everything is hormone related which of course sets off the autoimmune issues so hopefully soon things settle. To be fair I'm not fussed if I can cycle again lol! I really just want to feel better and feel like myself again. How is A doing? I have been reading your blog when I get updates, he is getting so big. Sure doesn't take long

Gosh Crystal yes I can imagine that you just want to feel well again and a cycle would be a bonus. 
Thanks, yes he is getting big and starting pre-school in a couple of weeks, hopefully that will push him along a bit!

SKP fingers crossed for the beta


----------



## SKP

I uses the First Response pink box brand. The ones that say you caan test 6 days earlier. 2 in a pack, one is with the lines the other is a yes or no


----------



## SKP

And does it have to be done while using the bathroom? or it can be done from a cup and dipping it in?


----------



## 2have4kids

Either way I think. So you have the one with the lines left? Are you trying today or tomorrow?


----------



## SKP

At 7 mIU/hCG, what was the beta number?

I tried one at 7 days past with the 2 lines, then 9 days past, which was yesterday with the digital yes or no results. Tomorrow is Day 11, beta test day. For 10:00am, and I have another 2 line test to do before hand when I wake up.


----------



## SKP

Im just disappointed so far lol. I really thought I would get a result 9 days after, it happened last time but it was faint. Got darker on day 12 I think. That resulted in a chemical at my 5 week mark.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi skp, sorry you're feeling down. I think you'd have a much better chance of success at a more reputable clinic or if you did some testing through the Dr Beers clinic for immune issues but I've said that many times to you as I've seen the success rates with the Calgary clinic and moved on myself. 
7 mIUhcg was the beta number when I had a + frer. My doctors always follow up with a second beta 48 hours later.


----------



## SKP

I did another test this morning, 11 days past, neg test again. Went for my blood work an hour ago. Will know later on today I hope or for sure tomorrow. I guess its safe to say Im out :S

I got 1 last frozen embryo, and thats it I'm done. 7 years 6 ivfs is long enough.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi ladies, 
It has been months since I logged on here but just wanted to pop in and say hi. I hope everyone is well and sending baby dust to all. 
SKP, sending you best wishes whatever the outcome of your beta today xxx 
Our Reprofit miracle baby is now 9 months old. We have 2 Frosties so I'm starting to contemplate whether we go back in the new year and try again with them. If I was 5 years younger I wouldn't hesitate but having just turned 42 I don't know whether I should just count our blessings and move on. Up until now I have been all too happy not to even think about more IVF! Anyway , just pondering out loud!! 
I will keep checking in and see how everyone is getting on. Hugs to all xx


----------



## SKP

Just as I suspected Neg! 
I wanna curse so bad. 
Progesterone: 36
Estrace: 955
Hcg: 0


----------



## 2have4kids

SKP said:


> Just as I suspected Neg!
> I wanna curse so bad.
> Progesterone: 36
> Estrace: 955
> Hcg: 0

i'm very sorry to hear that SKP. For all the efforts you've put into having a baby you should reward yourself with a vacation to Europe and pop into Reprofit for an FET donor embryo transfer. So many of us were in your shoes and now have children from Reprofit. but I know you're calling it quits, and you need to do what you're comfortable with. I hope you have a beautiful life. Stay happy!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bluebell, nice to hear from you again! How's that little one doing? MacKinley usin full fledged terrible twos. She's smart, funny, physically Soo strong and tall! And she's an awesome big sister already. I love her with my every fiber. It was super important to me to have siblings for her and I'll be 42 in September. I have pretty bad arthritis and feel very old these days picking up and holding 18 pound twins who HAVE to be held all the time. But my joints will hold, this hard year will pass and when we're on ski vacations, playing board games together, at the beach, camping, bedtime stories with 3 giggly girls, and Sunday dinners- that's the stuff Ilook forward too so much. You have to ask yourself how you see your future and if siblings are important to you, then don't hesitate! Go right now! But it isn't important to everyone, the girls' Godmother was intent on 1 child and she was super content with her single pot of gold. Still stands by her decision today and is more than happy for a change should anything happen to us God-forbid! But I like her resolve, I like when people 'design' and take control of their lives. Ivf is not for the faint of heart that's for sure. I wish you success in whatever you choose xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

So sorry to hear that SKP. I know how hard it is and feel your pain :-( . 
2 have - so delighted your 3 girls are doing so well. Every day spent with them is a blessing xx 
I think I am edging closer to saying yes we will try with our frozen embryos knowing that whatever the outcome we have our darling girl and we will be forever grateful for that x


----------



## boopin4baby

Sorry it was a bfn SKP. Sending you super tight squishy hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
We're all here for you if you need to vent, but of course you know this already my friend. 
We can all empathize with your pain and frustration on this thread. Take care SKP!! <3


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Bluebell, Butterfly, crystal & 2have!! :wave:

Our thread has calmed down quite a bit. It's nice to get updates from u ladies that have went on to achieve ttc success. xx


----------



## SKP

Thanks everyone.


----------



## boopin4baby

SKP said:


> Thanks everyone.

:hugs: <3 :hugs: <3 :hugs: <3 :hugs:


----------



## SKP

So glad my last eggie thawed successfully. They didnt even need to do assisted hatching this time. The eggie did it automatically.
Transfer Day Oct 13th, 4 Days Post!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## SKP

1 week post transfer. I get really bad itching, could it be the Crinone?
HPT Monday :)


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats SKP!


----------



## SKP

1st Beta 426, 2nd 575 2 days later. I am now 15 DPT. Positive test on Day 9 :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrats SKP!! Yayyy!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H pregnancy. Sending you positive vibes & sticky baby dust!! xx :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SKP

On Nov 5th I mc :( The good news I actually seen the gestational sac.
3 days ago I needed a dnc, the mc was incomplete.

For the longest time so said this time was my last. But I been thinking, I want to do another go around. It hit me that I finally got further in the pregnancy, so I am in high hopes I will be able to go on further, after all I hit to think they thisbus like a normal person that just gets pregnant and didnt continue. And it takes a few tries.

So I messaged my clinic and asked them if there was anything else that we can do to get this pregnancy. Any more tests, a change in protocol, meds, anything.

And since every time I had 6 eggs I only end up with 2 tries. 2 embryos 1 time, then the 1. This time I will just do one. That way hopefully we can get a 3 rd try ifbthst scenario happens again.

Am I crazy lol.


----------



## boopin4baby

SKP - I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I can truly empathize with your pain and frustration. I miscarried 3x with my first egg donor ivf cycle. And NO your not crazy for wanting to try again!! If you feel compelled to continue trying to grow your family that doesn't make you the slightest bit crazy. That means when you do eventually become a mom (and you will) you're going to be the most grateful mom. You'll be more appreciative then the average mom who hasn't suffered infertility & loss. Your child is going to be so LOVED and cherished. If your able to do another go around, I say go for it!!

YOUR PATH MAY BE DIFFICULT, BUT WILL BE REWARDING. YOUR DREAMS WILL BECOME REALITY. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SKP

Thanks boopin !


----------



## SKP

So we decided to try again, but with donor embryos. The process is a different. Our doc believes this will be our best option to try. Our insuccessess could be male related theres no way of knowing.
So since we are open to adoption which the child is obvious not genetic to you. Same with donor embryos. Donor sperm and donor egg already fertilized and frozen.
And we have a chance to experience a pregnancy hopefully :)


----------



## mimi4

Good luck with yr journey xx


----------



## SKP

We are on the waiting list at our clinic for Donor Embryo Adoption :)

Can take up to a year to be matched but I am okay with that! We are also seeking adoption locally in our city as well :)


----------



## ps57002

Just a quick "hello" since at work and need to catch up. Being lazy today.

I miss this forum but life's been busy. Baby is almost 8 months old. so far all good. I'm tired though lol. Donor egg gave us a happy healthy little one.

I have suffered some postpartum depression on/off it seems triggered by a lot of stressful factors in my life right now. So trying to keep through it. 

I hope to check in more often on all of you and how you are doing... after getting some work done lol.


----------



## Bluebell bun

SKP, wishing you all the best with your embryo adoption xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi everyone!

I was hoping I could join you all for a little bit. 

I'm having my first IUI tomorrow. DH and I have been ttcing for over 6 years now and finally decided to focus our money on assisted conception. Everything so far has gone really well. The first time I started an IUI cycle (about a year ago), the meds didn't stimulate my ovaries enough and I had a large cyst before I could even begin.

This time I started with a natural AF, no cysts, and after femara, a follicle that measured at 16mm last Monday. I triggered last night (am sore today which is no fun) and getting the procedure done tomorrow. 

Based on how everything else has gone down in my life, I have a REALLY good feeling that tomorrow will be a success. 

I've been diagnosed with PCOS (am now on the Optavia meal plan to help control my weight and health which is working quite well) and in 2015 it was discovered that I have an unicornuate uterus for which I had to have a perinatologist sign off on fertility treatment. She was super confident I could carry to term and didn't have any qualms about it so here I am...FINALLY....after what has seemed like the longest wait and journey. 

If I do get pregnant and everything goes well up to the birth, DH and I are considering embryo adoption for our second child...something that we've only just learned and are excited about. We do want to try for our bio baby first though. 

Wishing everyone luck with their current cycles!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Welcome co fostermom. We got lucky with our first after I was treated for immune issues and then we did embryo adoption in n Czech republic 8 months later. We now have our happy family with 3 little ones. If you need anything let us know, the ladies on this thread are steller and most have done donor egg/sperm or embryo adoption. All the best with your iui!


----------



## sienna

Hi ladies
Just thought I&#8217;d update you I had my third cycle at IScare in Bratislava & had two 5 day hatching blasts put back. Just got my beta back which is 388, keeping my fingers crossed all goes well. 

How are you all?


----------



## co_fostermom

Sienna that sounds exciting and promising! I hope the little bean sticks.

AFM, completed my 2nd IUI...got pregnant and then suffered a chemical (though it was so early my doctor won't confirm that, but I KNOW how I felt/ feel). I'm on CD4 and having the weird AF of my life (it's super light and my bbs are still sore which is odd). Anyway, DH and I are moving out of state in a few weeks so we had to put fertility treatment on hold for now. I wish I could get some answers about what is actually going on right now but I just don't have the expendable income because it's all going toward getting our house ready to sell.


----------



## sienna

Thanks cofostermom, good luck with your journey and house move :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Sienna, very happy to come and read your news. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean xx


----------



## sienna

thanks Butterfly just had a look at your blog and can't believe your little one is four, it doesn't seem to be that long since you were sharing your BFP :happydance:


----------



## tw76

Hello everyone. 

A quick introduction: I'm 41, TTC #1 and on IVF cycle 5 (one ectopic, one early loss and non-takers). I'm currently on BCPs and will likely start my shots in the first week of May. I've been on babyandbump for a while but stopped visiting forums after the last ectopic, and just barrelled through the last two cycles on, I don't know, adrenaline maybe. In any case, I am back, and I wish all of you well, wherever you happen to be on your cycles. Looking forward to getting to know some of you.

TW.

Oh, and if you are happy to partake in more of my mindless musings, I also blog at almostpregnant.blog ... there aren't that many posts because I only really cranked it up/out a little over a week ago. But if there's anything in there that helps you because you face similar struggles with infertility/IVF, I'm glad.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome TW.


----------



## sienna

Welcome TW, have you got your next cycle planned?


----------



## tw76

Thanks co-fostermum, and sorry your last cycle didn't work out.

Hey Sienna! Congrats on your BFP! I'm on BCP at the moment and get off them on May 1, so I imagine I will start my shots around May 4/5 if all looks fine? We're hoping its fifth (!!) time lucky, and that we'll end up with embryo/s to transfer and some to freeze. The max we have ever yielded from a fresh cycle is two though, mostly we end up with 1... Let's see! Determined to be hopeful.

TW


----------



## sienna

Thanks TW and good luck with your cycle, what have you tried so far? For this cycle I had some Bowen sessions and also started taking proargi9 two weeks before my transfer.


----------



## tw76

Well that was a pain.. my reply got wiped because I linked to an article... anyway. I didn't know about Bowen till I googled it after you messaged, but what I usually do:

- Acupuncture in the lead up to stims (for this cycle, usually I start with stims). I'll do it throughout stims, just before ER, and the day before and the day of transfer
- I try and keep my diet sensible (you can read about it in my blog - see my signature (post is 'food for though). But eggs whites, avocado, nuts, room temperature water etc
- Exercise as much as i can ahead of the sordid cycle weight gain and feeling too bloated to run
- Drug wise: I am on folic acid, blood thinners and a multivitamin. I use Gonal F for stims along with all that, then Ovidrel/Pregynl, and progesterone support (pills and inserts). I'm sure i am forgetting something, but that's the gist of it... 

And then I try (and fail) to get enough sleep, try (and fail) to go without coffee and sugar, and try (and fail) to convince myself it will all be ok...


----------



## 2have4kids

Gl all. 
If you&#8217;ve tried multiple ivf&#8217;s and not had success I highly tecommend immune testing before you bang your head on the wall again. Too many of us have had successes once tested & treated. Ivf is not the end all & be all of fertility.


----------



## co_fostermom

What is immune testing? What is it for exactly?


----------



## 2have4kids

If you&#8217;ve tried IVF and have either had m/c or failure to implant multiple times there&#8217;s often other reasons for your body not being able to hang onto embryos. Most women have no clue about immune issues and how they effect fertility. I tried 6 ivf&#8217;s and multiple iui&#8217;s until I was diagnosed by the Dr. Beers clinic in California for specific immune issues. Once treated we got pregnant naturally and then I did another IVF and had twins. Same as a few other women here. As you get older too your autoimmune system becomes stronger too and new problems can arise such as the problem with some couples that can&#8217;t seem to have their second child. But for some like myself, I had 2 types of serious clotting and had to be on injectible blood thinners (and when I turn into a senior I&#8217;ll likely have to take baby asperin everyday), and also had issues rejecting my DH&#8217;s cells in embryonic stage (they do a similar treatment to allergy desensitization to help your body not reject the &#8216;foreign body&#8217;). Other ladies have been treated for natural killer cells. There&#8217;s much information on this (and other) website: 
https://www.repro-med.net


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna I&#8217;m so sorry I missed your news back there. Congratulations! Have you had a second beta? How are you feeling? You&#8217;re probably excited but scared? Fx for a smooth, boring 9 months! Xx


----------



## sienna

thanks 2have I had a second beta a week later which was 5073, I have my first scan on Monday so trying not to think about it too much till after my scan. How's things with you?


----------



## 2have4kids

Ohh very very exciting. It&#8217;s about time. You&#8217;ve been very patient, it is your turn!
I&#8217;m excited to hear about your scan. :happydance:
We&#8217;re extremely busy. I went back to work in Jan (compressed work week mon-thurs) and loving the balance. The girls&#8217; nannies just gave us notice that they&#8217;re both off to uni in the autumn so we started looking at the long wait lists for daycares. We jumped on it when we got an offer Monday from an accredited center just up the street from us for placement of all 3 girls. So I&#8217;ll have the option to grocery shop & get things done if I want on my Fridays off. In the mean time we bought a massive outdoor play set that takes 16 hours for 2 people to set up, 114 page set up manual :rofl: my work colleague calls it a 2 hour divorce. 
Other than that it&#8217;s warming up here and the knee deep snow has melted over the past week. Sunny days are here again!


----------



## sienna

thanks 2have I will update you after my scan on Monday. Sounds like you have a challenge with your outdoor play set, good luck with it, hopefully you&#8217;ll get lots of sun for it.


----------



## 2have4kids

sienna said:


> thanks 2have I will update you after my scan on Monday. Sounds like you have a challenge with your outdoor play set, good luck with it, hopefully youll get lots of sun for it.

Hi Sienna, how are you? Did everything go well at your scan? I hope you & baby are doing well xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hope everything went well today Sienna, delighted to hear your news xxx


----------



## SKP

Well ladies, my IVF Days are over. And really TTC as well. Like making a point to do so. So now hanging onto my 5% chance of having a natural child. I am 29 yrs.

So we are now in the pursument of International Adoption from Thailand. We have already started the process and hopefully in 2 2 1/2 yrs we will have a child home.

So I came on here again because this was the best place to ask my questions about hormones.

I went to my doctor because I thought I may be lacking in hormones thought i was heading towards pre menopause because my cycle was getting shorter and shorter af lengths. I was diagnosed with low ovarian reserve at 21. And I wa told I could hit prenopause by 30. So I got my hormones tested.

My LMP was May 26th- 4 Days, 2 light and 2 med.
I tested on June 11th which was CD 17. So this would put me just ending in the mid cycle portion of the cycle. So by if i was day 16, my numbers is considered low. But Day 17, the numbers that are low is the "normal numbers" I asked, do the numbers drop down that fast, and yup. So by one day its kind of wishy washy. I still consider it low because it was only by 1 day. I say I was low through out the mid cycle. So here are the numbers for Day 17.

The 4 Cycles are: Follicular
Mid Cycle:
Luteal:
Post Menopausal


Estradol: Mid Cycle: 206, Normal is 550-1950.

Progesterone: Entering the Luteal Phase: 23.1, Normal 15-90

LH: Mid Cycle: 5.3, Normal 15-90, Really low because the Follicular Stage, Meaning the beginning the normal number is <15. So according to this number I am reading the Follicular stage numbers and not even reading the numbers that its supposed to be in the mid cycle stage.

FSH: Mid Cycle 5.7, Normal 4-15. In the range but not much.

I hope someone here understands. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi SKP, understanding hormone levels are 1/4of the battle. As we age we&#8217;re very very likely to have immune issues that prevent implantation with even the most inviting wombs and best embryos. Our fertility clinic will never broach this subject because they are not educated in reproductive immunology. You could work out your exact perfect days, and most fertile period and still not have anything implant because we have a much higher immune response as we get older. Natural killer cells, clotting (antiphospholipid antibodies is prevelent in women approaching and in early 30&#8217;s.) but you know that many of us who were tested & treated for immune issues got lucky enough to conceive. The other major issue that go against us is weight. There are a huge amount of studies showing that the more weight we have the higher the failure (sometimes to implant, sometimes to carry). Not sure about you but this effects so many women, and there are so many things that any extra weight effects, it&#8217;s a tough one to resolve. Don&#8217;t beat yourself up with hormone levels. Just keep trying and maybe use a good fertility monitor. All the best with your adoption, how come you chose not to go local?


----------



## 2have4kids

Sienna, how are you? I&#8217;ve been thinking about you lately. I hope everything is ok!!


----------



## sienna

thanks for thinking of me 2have, I've been avoiding the forums as I've not been good. I had a first scan at 7.5 weeks and got to see the heart beat but it had implanted low down in the uterus. My next scan at 9 weeks my embryo had stopped growing at 8.5 weeks. We were both devastated as it's the end of the road for us. 

Hope your well x


----------



## 2have4kids

sienna said:


> thanks for thinking of me 2have, I've been avoiding the forums as I've not been good. I had a first scan at 7.5 weeks and got to see the heart beat but it had implanted low down in the uterus. My next scan at 9 weeks my embryo had stopped growing at 8.5 weeks. We were both devastated as it's the end of the road for us.
> 
> Hope your well x

Oh Sienna, Im sorry. Brings tears to my eyes because I know how much it hurts. I hope you find other ways to fill your heart, you dont have to be a mom to experience the joys of babies & children. Theres nothing I can say that doesnt seem shallow (to me). But I wish you the best life ever and that your heart fully heals xx


----------



## SKP

Deleted post


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'm so sorry to hear your this Sienna. Hope you are doing ok. It is such a tough journey. I think sometimes only people who have experience similar can really understand. Sending you hugs. 

I just popped on to see if anyone was about and doing any treatment. We have decided to go for it and try with one of my frosties. Have started meds and should be heading back to Reprofit within the next few weeks for FET. And so the madness starts again!! Can't believe I am doing this again!!! However, we have our precious bundle so whatever the outcome I am all good with it. Just don't want to have regrets about not giving it a go. Have just turned 43 so feeling decidedly old to be trying to get pregnant!


----------



## 2have4kids

Bluebell good luck with it! How old is your cherub now? 
I swear I&#8217;m only 42 and menopause has hit! The AF&#8217;s have slowed right up, I get hot flashes all the time. And the worst part is my hair won&#8217;t griw and it&#8217;s so hard it is to keep the weight off. Eeek! Women have such a hard time with everything our bodies put us through!


----------



## beetle

Hi Sienna - I've just read your post and my heart goes out to you. Devastating is not enough to describe that sort of pain. I truly hope you find a way to move on. After 5 rounds of IVF - getting pregnant and then miscarrying, I understand some of what you are feeling. 
My girls are going to be 2 on Sunday - where does the time go! I also think I'm heading towards menopause -big big night sweats, but for me periods are heavier and more frequent! Its like someone has pressed the fast forward button so all my remaining periods are queing up to get out asap! Sorry TMI! :) Anyway I truly hope all your TTC ladies are well ... I don't hang out here much any more but I do still see all posts! Take care! :) xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi everyone! 

Sienna, I am so, so sorry for you. I can't even fathom the pain you must be experiencing and I know no words of comfort can make up for that. :flower: :hugs: 

Bluebell...I am in the midst of treatment. Just finished my first IVF cycle. Got 20 eggs and 7 blastocysts! Six of the 7 were genetically normal, but we don't know about the 7th because there wasn't enough DNA in the cells so they couldn't tell if it was normal or not. Really not sure what we're going to do about that one. 

I'm currently waiting for my FET cycle as all of the embryos (read: my babies!!!!!) have been frozen because I was at high risk for OHSS. My ovaries were freakin HUGE! They were actually touching one another in the last few days before the retrieval. I was SO glad to get those eggies out of me. I'm starting to think, now that it's been two weeks, that my body is never going to be quite the same. I didn't expect that, though I probably should have, since pregnancy apparently alters a woman's body permanently as well.

I'm honestly not sure what to expect from the FET cycle. I'm hoping my doctor will be okay with me just using progesterone suppositories or oral pills. I really don't want to do injections again. But again, I have no idea what to expect. 

GL on your FET cycle!!! That's super exciting. I've seen loads of women in their 40s on this site getting pregnant and trying, so I don't think you are too old. The "old" moms are the ones you hear about getting pregnant in their 50s. But even then, if that's what they want and their bodies are healthy...all the more power to them for being willing to raise teenagers in their 70s lol!


----------



## Bluebell bun

2 Have, my little one will be 2 in November. The time has just flown in and to be honest I've just enjoyed not TTC! 
I have a lining check on Saturday and then I'll get my date for transfer. I just plan to fly over myself and Hubby will stay home with our daughter. 

Co-fostermom - wow, that's fantastic that you have seven blasts. How long do you have to wait to do your frozen cycle ? 20 eggs is a lot !! I've not had to use any injections for my FET, just tablets which is a bonus xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Bluebell...I'm glad to hear you didn't have to do injections. I'm SO hoping that's the case for me as well. I have a follow-up appointment on the 9th (I wish it was a lot sooner than that but that was the first available appointment) and I am really hoping I can do a transfer by the end of the month but I have no idea what that entails. Did you have to start a new cycle for your FET cycle? Or did you just have to take the meds and they could transfer it a week or so later?


----------



## Bluebell bun

I have done a few frozen cycles in the past and the regime has been slightly different for each one. In some cycles I have done a single injection the cycle before the transfer cycle - so basically over 2 menstrual cycles. 
This time round I started taking oestrogen tabs, prednisolone and aspirin on day 2, I have a scan on day 11-12 and then transfer day 19-21 depending on how my lining looks. I've to add in some prgesterone 5 days before transfer. 
They might want you to wait a full cycle just to let everything settle down after your stimulation cycle .


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks for that info Bluebell...I think that's what they are having me do (wait a full cycle). I'm in the middle of my cycle since stimulation, so hopefully by the end of next week when I get to see my doctor again, I'll be pretty close to starting a new cycle. I'm really hoping everything checks out and I can do a transfer by the end of August. I just really like the idea of being due in May. I live in Washington, and it can get pretty uncomfortable with high humidity and no A/Cs to speak of come the end of June and July, so I'm hoping to be done with pregnancy by then lol.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fingers crossed all goes well with your appointment next week. I should hopefully know early next week what date my transfer will be xx


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Bluebell!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thank you:flower: Lining was 8mm so have emailed my report to the clinic and should find out tomorrow when transfer will be. They advised I should contact the emergency line if it was under 7mm so fingers crossed all is ok. 
Once I have the date I can book flights and work out the logistics of travel!


----------



## co_fostermom

Do you have any updates Bluebell?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Arrived in Brno last night and transfer is in 2 hours time . Keeping everything crossed that our frostie thaws ok xxx


----------



## mimi4

Good luck, keep my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## co_fostermom

How did everything go Bluebell???!!!!! SOOOO excited for you!


----------



## co_fostermom

AFM...we found out that we have 5 boys and 1 girl (frosties). When my uterus is ready, we decided to transfer a boy. We figure if anything goes wrong with this first pregnancy, we'd rather it be one of the boys (though we really hope not to lose any of them), than the girl because if we lose her, we lose our chance at a daughter. Ugh...so nerve-racking. I sort of wish we hadn't found out about that this go but I was super curious and couldn't help myself lol. :dohh:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Oh wow, that's exciting to know what sex all your embryos are. Has your Dr advised when you can do your transfer yet? We never found out the sex of any of our embryos so never had that decision to make and then decided not to find out the baby's sex until birth :flower:

Transfer went well yesterday and I'm now officially PUPO with one hatching blastocyst. I flew home last night and back to work today so it's been an eventful few days. I was happy to be home and see my little one :flower:


----------



## co_fostermom

What is PUPO? I'm really excited for you Bluebell! To answer your question, I don't have a transfer date yet because I haven't started a new cycle. Four more days of Provera (including tonight) and then it should only be a day or two before my new cycle starts. They'll have me on estrogen to start and then I think once my lining is where they want it, they'll have me start taking progesterone and then will transfer. I will update here for sure once I actually have a date!


----------



## Bluebell bun

PUPO is 'pregnant until proven otherwise' !! 
It doesn't sound as if you will have long to wait before your transfer. Very excited for you and it is great you have so many blasts waiting for you &#128077;


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies, just popped on to see what was happening. Sienna I am so so sorry and sending you lots of love xxx

Foster mom and bluebell good luck with your FETs x

Beetle, lovely to see you! X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Butterfly, hope you are doing well x


----------



## Bluebell bun

BFP :happydance:
Got a BFP this morning, have waited it out until 10 days post transfer. I have to have my beta checked on Monday so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies, 

I hope it's ok to join 

I have my FS appointment this Thursday to talk about starting a new cycle.

Background about me 

Have been with my partner for 7 years.
I have pcos and endometriosis. 
We tried for 4years and nothing happened so we did 2 rounds of IVF and 2 transfers to finally get our baby girl.

My daughter will be 2 in October. We cant wait for her to have a brother or sister.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Congrats Bluebell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome MissCassie!

AFM my tentative transfer date is 9/14 assuming all goes well. I really wish it would be sooner than that but apparently the body doesn't get ready until day 25 of a cycle? Waiting is frustrating. I want to be pregnant already.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Not the best update from me. Beta HCG was 42, and preg test now negative so I think it's not meant to be. Waiting to hear from the clinic but I would imagine it's not going to be a good outcome. Makes me so thankful for our precious little miracle. We have a single frostie left but I'm not really sure whether I feel up for any more to be honest.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh no Bluebell. I hope things take a better turn for you soon! I'm so, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks, it doesn't get any easier with each failure :nope:
I've to have repeat bloods on Thursday and just stay in meds until then x 
How are you doing co-fostermom ?
Welcome Miss Cassie xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Bluebell...any updates? 

AFM just had my FET yesterday! Blastocyst was already hatching when they transferred him! I hope it's a sign of good things to come. I've waited over seven years for this.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies,

I had my egg collection last week on wednesday they retrieved 55 eggs.. 47 fertilized and 41 have been frozen on day 5 .

I think i go so many eggs because i have pcos and was over stimmed.

My last cycle i onlt got 5 eggs 4 fertilized and then 3 made it to freeze

I have started taking estrogen tablets to thicken my lining and have a scan this friday. Hopefully i will be having a transfer in the next week or so.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay MissCassie! That's a LOT of eggs! Wow!

AFM I'm pregnant!!!!! Had my transfer on 9/14 and got my first positive hpt this past Wednesday...really early! Going in for bloods tomorrow morning.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop on and see how everyone is doing? Co-Foster are you still pregnant then? Bluebell, how are you & the family doing? Any plans for the last Embie? Butterfly hi how’s it going with you?
And anyone else out there, especially the original ladies, I miss you ladies! Well our first born just turned 3 and our last two are turning 2 in January. I miss being pregnant. It kept me so healthy! And while it was downright hard - no sleep be ause I had numb arms that zinged from shoulder down to fingertips all night long (cubital & carpal tunnel with the swelling). I just loved it. If I had 2 husbands, a castle, nannies to help out and infinite funds I’d keep trying until they shut me down :rofl:
My twins are learning to talk and the three year old is trying her hand at her personal power. It’s alot of work and with full time work I quite often feel like I’m running on fumes but I think this is the way it’s meant to be.


----------



## co_fostermom

No 2have....I lost the baby on 10/4. Currently in the post miscarriage cycle. Tried to get pregnant naturally even though it's a total long shot but am still waiting on that. AF is late but I'm not sure that means anything as I've only tested BFN and I don't know what to expect from my body or cycles after miscarriage.


----------



## mimi4

*co_fostermom* - amazing news, congrats!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey I just wanted to apologise to Miss Cassie, Congrats on your eggies! That’s amazing news. I’m sorry to read about your recent loss. And co-foster I’m sorry to hear that same news for you too.
With those of you who’ve tried naturally and either had no success or tried ivf & mc’d or both, has anyone been to get immune testing? If you haven’t and you’ve got hints of autoimmune issues in your parents or yourself (I was diagnosed with osteoarthritis at 32) or chrones or other autoimmune related things, I would say seriously consider getting tested before your next cycle. And read through this entire thread. (And even its predecessor).
There are at least 3, no prob more like 4 of us on this thread/or the one we were on previously, who’ve now completed our families thanks to diagnosis and treatment of autoimmune related reproductive issues. After 6 years of ttc I conceived naturally after being diagnosed & treated and then went on to carry twins to fruition thanks to treatment. And all of my silly doctors in Canada wouldn’t even broach the subject of autoimmune anything. Dr Beers centre in California did the blood tests for us along with a few conference calls (we didn’t have to go further than the local blood collection clinic. It’s a very specialized field that’s quickly expanding. There’s always hope with new information about underlying issues that may not be getting the attention from a regular fs that an imune-studied doctor may. :dust:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey All, 
Anyone around? 
So we are jumping on the bandwagon again and I have started meds today for a FET with our last remaining frostie. All being well I will travel to Brno for FET on Feb 4. This is it, last try and if it doesn't succeed then we are done. We are blessed to have our gorgeous daughter and will leave things at that if it is unsuccessful. 
Hope everyone is well. Would love to hear some updates. 
2 have - lovely to hear all your beautiful girls are doing well. Our little one turned 2 in November - she is the light of our life. X


----------



## co_fostermom

:hugs: Bluebell and sending lots and lots of baby :dust: to you!!!

I'm currently in between FET cycles. Had a second FET on 12/24 but the embryo didn't implant. We won't have money to do another FET at least until March...BUT...I think I'm having a normal cycle this month. I had spotting this morning (CD 18) so I think that means I've officially ovulated...on my own! We shall see though. DH and I have been DTD regularly to see if we can catch an egg. It would be kind of exciting if we did but also miraculous.


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck to both of you, and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks 2 have xxx
Co-fostermom - doesn't do any harm to keep trying and you have your Frosties waiting for you when you are ready to go again. Keep us posted. Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone, ladies with children how are you all coping? Ladies TTC, how are you all managing?
The Chinese New Year of the rat said that if you work hard you will be successful. To me success means the third daughter out of diapers\\:D/
My three just turned 4, 3&3, almost all at once. We went tobogganing last weekend and swimming the weekend previous. Super busy but enjoying the growth moments, hating the lack of sleep lol. 
Happy 2020 everyone. I miss you!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey 2have.....I'm actually back in the game. Having my fourth embryo transfer this Friday. Not sure if I'm excited or kinda over it at this point. My third FET cycle resulted in pregnancy but was a MMC at 9 weeks. At least that time we got to see the little beauty - but no heartbeat and measured 6 weeks when she should have been 9. I had to have a D&C. It was pretty awful. We decided to take a break and started pursuing foster licensure again and then friends of ours gave us a huge money gift to go for another FET cycle around Christmas. Totally unexpected. At any rate, here we are again. Hoping for the best.


----------

